# Lapierre Froggy



## TeamAlter (3. Oktober 2009)

Mich würden mal eure aufgebauten Froggys interessieren.

Was für einen Ausstattung habt ihr?
Wie seid ihr damit zufrieden?
Wie harmonieren Dämpfer und Gabel bei euch?

Empfehlungen, neue Parts, ...

Ich persönlich bin gerade aus Gründen des Gewichts am überlegen, ob ich die Hammerschmidt nicht rausschmeiße und auf 2-fach mit Kettenführung umstelle.


----------



## Bikedude001 (3. Oktober 2009)

So. Da isses ja schon das Froggy Fred !

Bin gerade dabei Teile für mein neues Froggy zu sammeln.
Leider kommt der Rahmen erst in zwei bis drei Wochen.
Wird folgendermaßen aufgebaut:

Rahmen: 918 mit DHX Air, vielleicht tausche ich den gegen RC4
Gabel: Totem Coil 
Laufräder: Eigenbau mit Spank Subrosa und Hope
Bremsen: Avid Elixir R oder 5
Kurbel : Truvativ Stylo
Vorbau, Lenker, Sattelst.: Truvativ Holzfeller
Sattel: Selle I. NT1
Schaltung: Sram X9
Kefü: E13 Backplate mit DMR Rolle

Hatte das schonmal im Sammelthread gefragt, aber nochmal.
Wie sind denn eure Erfahrungen bzgl. Froggy mit Luftpumpe oder Coil 
Dämpfer??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## VoikaZ (3. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,

na, dann will ich auch mal 
Hier mal mein Froggy...







Und hier ein kleiner Auszug der Teileliste...

Rahmen:           Froggy 718 (43)
Dämpfer:           Fox DHX Air
Gabel:              Manitou Travis mit Akira Gold Tuning
Laufräder:         Mavic 721 mit Hope Naben
Bremsen:           2009er Shimano Saint mit Swissstop Belägen
Shifter:            Sram X0
Schaltwerk:       Sram X9
Kurbel:             Shimano Hone mit Bash/36/20
Sattelstütze:     Kind Shock I900
Vorbau:            Syntace Force 1.5
Lanker:             Reverse Style Style 76
Reifen:             Maxxis Minion front 2.7 / Maxxis Ardent 2.4 (v/h)
Pedale:             NC17 Sudpin III

Für schlechtes Wetter hab ich noch ein Mavic 325 / Hope Vorderrad mit nem 2.5er Maxxis Swampthing drauf.

M.f.G.

Volker


----------



## bs99 (3. Oktober 2009)

sehr schöne bikes!

da das froggy ganz oben auf meiner will-haben-liste steht, würden mich besonders die gewichte mit angeabe der rahmengröße interessieren!

danke und ride on!
bernhard


----------



## Papa Midnight (3. Oktober 2009)

Ich hab ne Saint mit dran und hab eigentlich nie Probleme damit gehabt. Und wenn ich es ganz genau nehme, dann benutze ich das kleine Blatt nie...Ansonsten hab ich all dieparts verbaut, die man halt EINMAL einbaut und dann vergessen kann. BOS N´dee gabel, BOS Sextoy Dämpfer, Hope Steuersatz, Hope V2 Bremsen mit innenbelüfteten Scheiben,Hope Vorbau und Lenkerstopfen, Laufradsatz Hope Pro II miot mavic 721 (hinten mit Schraubachse) Race Face Atlas Lenker in 785 mm, Thomson Masterpiece Stütze, Saint Kurbel...Mit 17kg nicht leicht, aber absolut zuverlässig. Diese Rig kann definitiv mehr als ich!


----------



## svensonn (3. Oktober 2009)

Mein Froggy:

Rahmen: Froggy 718 ´09 Größe: L
Gabel: BOS N´Dee
Dämpfer: FOX DHX Air 5.0
Bremse: FORMULA Mega vorne 200mm hinten 180mm
Felgen: MAVIC 521
Naben: Chris King
Speichen: DT Aerolite weiß
Nippel: DT ProLoc rot
Reifen: vorne: MAXXIS Highroller/ MuddyMary GG; hinten:MAXXIS Minion F 60a
Kurbel: SRAM/TRUVATIV Hammerschmidt
Kassette: Shimano XT
Kette: Shimano XTR
Schaltwerk: Shimano XTR short
Shifter: Shimano XT
Lenker: RaceFace Next
Griffe: ODI
Vorbau: Thomson X4
Sattelstütze: Thomson Masterpiece
Sattel: SelleItalia Yuttak Troy Lee

Gewicht: 16,4 kg


----------



## TeamAlter (4. Oktober 2009)

Also meines ist aktuell wie folgt aufgebaut:

Rahmen: Froggy 718 ´09 Größe: L
Gabel: 2010 Totem 2-step 1.5
Dämpfer: FOX DHX Air 5.0
Bremse: Avid Elixir CR weiß 203/203
Felgen: Mavic EX823
Naben: DT Swiss 440
Speichen: DT Comp
Nippel: DT ProLoc
Reifen: Conti Rubber Queen / Mountain King 
Kurbel: TRUVATIV Hammerschmidt
Pedale: NC17 MG-I
Kassette: Shimano XT
Kette: Shimano
Schaltwerk: Sram X.0
Shifter: Sram X.o
Lenker: Easton Monkey Lite DH
Griffe: ODI Oury mit grünen Lapierre Ringen
Vorbau: Thomson X4 1.5
Steuersatz: FSA Orbit Xtreme 1.5
Sattelstütze: Thomson Elite
Sattelklemme: Lapierre grün
Sattel: Syncros FL Cromo

Gewicht: so ca. bei 16,5 kg

Sattelstütze wird die Tage gegen eine Masterpiece ausgetauscht.
Gerade ist der Park-LRS drauf. Hat einer von euch noch ne Idee für einen schönen leichten LRS? Bin noch unschlüssig 
Vielleicht schmeiss ich die Hammerschmidt wieder raus. Würde ca 700 g Gewichtsersparnis bringen. 

... und ich bin sehr gespannt wie sie die 2-step Totem dieses Jahr schlägt.

Hier ein Foto:


----------



## bs99 (4. Oktober 2009)

@LRS: ich hab von Actionsports den SHot2010 mit Notubes ZTR Flow und Sapim Race seit einer Saison im Einsatz: unter 1800g!
Freilauf dezent schnurrend, solide aufgebaut und hat schon einige unsaubere Landungen und harte Alpintrails verdaut (Fahrergewicht 90kg).
FÃ¼r 299,- kann man den echt empfehlen!
UngefÃ¤hr im gleichen Gewichtsbereich aber teuerer sind die Hope-Naben, natÃ¼rlich auch sehr schÃ¶n und vor allem in Pukto Nabenstandard flexibel. Wegen des miserablen Pfundkurses Ã¼ber chainreaction oder dgl. gÃ¼nstig zu bekommen, wenn die Naben nicht ausverkauft sind...
Edit: so kÃ¶nnte die Auswahl bei chainreaction aussehen (Farben nach persÃ¶nlichem Geschmack...):

AusgewÃ¤hlte Artikel  etwaige Zusatzkosten 
Hope Pro 2 Disc Front 20mm 32h Red  â¬0.00  
DT Swiss EX 5.1d Disc Rim 32h Black 26inch Presta  â¬32.84  
DT Swiss Spokes Competition Stainless DB Black 2mm-1.8mm  â¬5.47  
Hope Pro 2 Disc Rear 32h Red  â¬0.00  
DT Swiss EX 5.1d Disc Rim 32h Black 26inch Presta  â¬32.84  
DT Swiss Spokes Competition Stainless DB Black 2mm-1.8mm  â¬5.47  
DT Swiss Nipple Upgrade Alloy Anodized Green - Pair of Wheels (Not UST)  â¬17.51  
Gesamtpreis der Zusammenstellung: â¬321.84

Edit2: DT Swiss EX1750, dzt. im Angebot um 492,-:
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=40929


----------



## hopfer (4. Oktober 2009)

ja hätte ich:
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/209777/cat/500

ich fahre inzwischen viel Park und nur noch 2,5 DH reifen.
Dafür ist er nicht gedacht.


----------



## TeamAlter (4. Oktober 2009)

@hopfer: stell doch dein froggy auch noch vor 
Wie schwer ist es denn jetzt?


----------



## hopfer (4. Oktober 2009)

15,7kg befindet sich aber ab dem 18 Oktober wieder im Umbau.
bekommt dann vielleicht ein Fox40

mache aber trotzdem jetzt gleich noch mal ein Foto und schreib was dazu.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wolf Schreiner (4. Oktober 2009)

Na dann will ich auch mal. Hier also meins





So wie es da steht wiegt es 14.47 Kg.

Teileliste:
Thomson Masterpice Stütze
SLR Sattel
X0 Schaltwerk und Shifter
Acros Ai-25 Ceramic Steuersatz
Hope Ceramic Innenlager
XTR Kurbeln
XTR Cassette
DeeMax LRS
Big Betty Tubeless
RS Lyrik Coil 170mm 2010
Avid Elixir CR Carbon Bremsen (v. 203/ h. 185)
Syntace SuperForce 45mm Vorbau mit Titanschrauben
e13 LG1 Kettenführung
e13 32er Kettenblatt
Shimano DX Pedale
Sunline V-One 745 Lenker
KMC 10-fach Goldkette

Und es ist sogar noch Potenzial da um das Gewicht noch was nach unten zu treiben.
Es kommt noch die neue e13 LG+ dran (ist ca 100 gr. leichter als die LG1) und ein Mavic CrossMax SX Laufradsatz (wiegt ca. 400 gr. weniger als der DeeMax).

Denke das ich dann unter die 14 Kg Grenze rutsche ;-)


----------



## Papa Midnight (4. Oktober 2009)

dasjamanechtleichtgeworden...


----------



## hopfer (4. Oktober 2009)

wiegt 15,7kg

Dämpfer: DHX Air 5.0 / Vielleicht Fox RC4 oder BOS S**Toy
Steuersatz: Reset Wan.5
Schaltung: Saint/XT
Kefü: Noch e.13 bald NC-17 oder Ähnliches.
LRS: DT 240 / FR600
Reifen: Conti RQ und Kaiser / bald Kaiser/Kaiser
Gabel Totem Coil / Vielleicht Fox 40
Bremsen: Formula "The One" 200/200 bald Formula "The One" 2010
Sattel: SLR
Stütze: Thomsen Elite
Vorbau: Thomsen 4X 50mm
Lenker: Spank Spike 777 (760mm)

Gewicht wird noch um ca.200gr- 300gr Gedrückt

MfG Peter


----------



## Janne4ever (4. Oktober 2009)

schöne Froggys hier!
Werd die Tage mal Bilder von meinem machen, wenn der neue Lrs da ist.

@Wolf Schreiner: Wie fährt sich die 170er Lyrik im Froggy? bist Du schon die Totem Im Vergelich gefahren? 

Janne


----------



## Papa Midnight (4. Oktober 2009)

Ich würde zu gerne mal mit nem ganzen Rudel von den Dingern durch nen Park schruppen!


----------



## mkernbach (4. Oktober 2009)

Interessant finde ich auch, dass bisher nur 718er gezeigt wurden.
Oder habe ich was übersehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa Midnight (4. Oktober 2009)

Öh...
Du kannst das ja toppen: Kauf n 918!


----------



## mkernbach (4. Oktober 2009)

Geh weg 


...


----------



## hopfer (4. Oktober 2009)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Ich würde zu gerne mal mit nem ganzen Rudel von den Dingern durch nen Park schruppen!



is doch kein Problem lad uns einfach alle ein "3Tage Bikepark im 4Sterne Hotel..."
da würden sicher viele kommen


----------



## Papa Midnight (4. Oktober 2009)

Und dann kommen 120 leute und ich bin pleite..Blöde Idee! und außerdem: Mit euch schrägen Typen ein ganzes Wochenende im Sauerlandstern Willingen? Das überlebt doch nicht einer...


----------



## mkernbach (4. Oktober 2009)

pleite gehste schon nicht.. dafür hast du uns chaoten doch 
geht mal lieber in den ich bin noch wach thread.. 

kaum haben wir das neue forum wirds schon wieder beschmutzt.. :]


----------



## hopfer (4. Oktober 2009)

Ja Ja wir Chaoten....
Papa was hast du eigentlich für einen Bash und Kettenblätter drauf?
suche noch was leichtes /Gute Funktionierendes für meine Saint.


----------



## Papa Midnight (4. Oktober 2009)

Das ist der original Saint Krempel. Leichteres gibts von NC 17 und solchen leuten. Ist aber mehr ne Art Hosenschutz...


----------



## lugggas (4. Oktober 2009)

so, dann will ich auch mal, dass hier net nur 718er sind, gell!

Rahmen: hm...hab grad ne Namen vergessen

LRS: Pro II + 721er (ganz was seltenes )

Bremsen: Avid Elixir (ja man, die Dinger machen richtig Freude!)

Reifen: Muddy Mary

Lenker: Chromag Fubar OS 730mm

Vorbau und Sattelstütze: Thomson Elite

Sattel: SLR TT

Steuersatz: FSA Orbit extreme 1.5 PRO Super Hyper Mega

Kurbel: Stylo OCT 2-fach

Schaltung: (noch Standard!!)

Gabel: Totem Coil

Dämpfer: Van R -> hab ich gute Erfahrungen mit gemacht. Hat jemand einen Vergleich zu DHX & co?






was vergessen? egal.... seht selbst


----------



## lugggas (4. Oktober 2009)

achja, Gewicht sind 15.7 kg


----------



## TeamAlter (5. Oktober 2009)

Wolf Schreiner schrieb:


> ...
> Und es ist sogar noch Potenzial da um das Gewicht noch was nach unten zu treiben.
> ...



Da ist noch massig Potential nach unten. Wenn ich meinem Geld freien Lauf lassen würde, wären errechnete 13,8 kg mit meiner 2-Step Totem drin. 
Würde heißen ca. 13,4 kg mit deiner Lyrik 
Wobei, du fährst ja vorne nur ein Kettenblatt. Dann fällt ja noch mal einiges weg und du könntest eine Dura Ace Kasette noch hinten montieren...



lugggas schrieb:


> ...
> Dämpfer: Van R -> hab ich gute Erfahrungen mit gemacht. Hat jemand einen Vergleich zu DHX & co?



Das würde mich auch mal interessieren. Jetzt brauch ich nur noch nen DHX oder Van in 241 mm zum Testen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa Midnight (5. Oktober 2009)

Warum sind die neuen Fox Dämpfer eigentlich so unglaublich teuer? Da ist mein BOS ja schon fast n Schnäppchen.


----------



## mkernbach (5. Oktober 2009)

Oder bei den Gabeln bsp. Fox 40 RC2 für UVP 1749,- 
Gibts auch ne BOS Idylle für..

Ich finds super. Endlich mal eine gute Alternative zu dem bisherigem Fox / Rock Shox Dilemma.


----------



## bs99 (5. Oktober 2009)

Hat wer einen Roco Air im Froggy probiert?


----------



## TeamAlter (5. Oktober 2009)

hopfer schrieb:


> 15,7kg befindet sich aber ab dem 18 Oktober wieder im Umbau.
> bekommt dann vielleicht ein Fox40
> 
> mache aber trotzdem jetzt gleich noch mal ein Foto und schreib was dazu.



Nimm lieber ne weiße 2010 Boxxer. Die wirkt nicht so wüchtig


----------



## Axalp (6. Oktober 2009)

Mein neues Spassgerät:




(mehr Bilder siehe Fotoalbum...)

Rahmen :  	Froggy 518 Alloy Hydroformed / OST 180mm
Dämpfer : 	Fox DHX RC4 240x76
Gabel : 	Rock Shox Totem Coil
Steuersatz : 	FSA Orbit
Innenlager : 	Shimano external bearings
Kurbelgarnitur : 	Shimano SLX 36x22
Pedale : 	Atomlab Aircorb
Vorbau : 	Syncros FR50 31.8x50mm 1-1/8
Sattelstütze : 	Syncros FR Grunge 31,6X350mm
Lenker : 	Syncros FR2014 31.8 40X710mm
Umwerfer : 	Shimano SLX
Schaltwerk : 	Shimano Saint
Bremse : 	Formula RX 203/203
Schalthebel : 	Shimano SLX
Sattel : 	Syncros FL Crmo White
Laufräder : 	Sun MTX 29 / Veltec SL
Kassette : 	Shimano HG61 9S 11X34
Reifen : 	Continental Rubberqueen TR 26X2.40
Gewicht : 	17.3kg
Grösse : 	48

1000 Dank an meinen LOCAL DEALER!!!


----------



## TeamAlter (7. Oktober 2009)

Das sieht aber auch schick aus


----------



## Asha'man (8. Oktober 2009)

@axalp: Du möchtest nicht zufällig den schweren Coil Dämpfer gegen den leichten Air aus meinem Froggy tauschen? Mir ist Gewicht egal (fahre ja auch 1,2kg Reifen).


----------



## TeamAlter (8. Oktober 2009)

Den Tausch würde ich auch wohl anbieten...


----------



## hopfer (8. Oktober 2009)

Ich tausche auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Axalp (8. Oktober 2009)

Asha'man schrieb:


> @axalp: Du möchtest nicht zufällig den schweren Coil Dämpfer gegen den leichten Air aus meinem Froggy tauschen? Mir ist Gewicht egal (fahre ja auch 1,2kg Reifen).



Danke für's Tauschangebot, aber der Coil-Dämpfer ist mit ein Grund, warum ich mir das Froggy 518 geholt habe. 

Bitte auch keine Tauschangebote Totem Solo Air gegen meine schöne Totem Coil. 

Mit Stahlfederelementen komme ich einfach besser zurecht. 

Gewichtsersparnis ist bei dem Aufbau ohnehin nicht beachtet worden. 
Nur beim Laufradsatz wurde im Vergleich zum Serienmodell einiges an Gewicht gespart. War aber eher Zufall.


----------



## bs99 (8. Oktober 2009)

Geht der Air soviel schlechter als die Coil-Dämpfer?


----------



## hopfer (8. Oktober 2009)

Das ist eine gute Frage ausser Papa M. hat niemand den Direkten vergleich zwischen dem DHX Air 4/5 und einem RC4/ Bos S**Toy

Eigentlich bin ich mehr als zufrieden mit dem Dämpfer/ Hinterbau.
aber es reizt einen halt.....
zumal viele vorne auch Feder Fahren.


----------



## Papa Midnight (8. Oktober 2009)

Ich hab den Fox Air ja nicht getauscht, weil der schlecht ist. Aber der BOS ist eben echt noch mal ne ganz andere Liga! Und außerdem muß ich die Dinger imemr erst selber ausprobieren, bevor ich die empfehlen kann. Auf die Presse mag ich mich da einfach nicht mehr verlassen.


----------



## Welli (8. Oktober 2009)

Zur Dämpferfrage: Ich habe an meinem 09er Froggy den originalen Coil (Fox Van - kein DHX) gleich gegen einen DHX Air 5.0 getauscht. Ein mal abgestimmt ist der DHX Air fast so progressiv wie der Van. Für die Hometrails mit ein paar Sprüngen und Drops reicht das allemal. Für die 3 - 4 Bikeparkbesuche baue ich kurz um. Finde den Air obergeil. Hatte bei meinem alten fusion Freak EX auch beides im Wechsel - DHX Air und DHX Coil - und auch hier war der Air spitze. Pro Pedal wird im Froggy kaum benötigt, da der Hinterbau nahezu wippfrei ist. Aber da ich den Hebel schon mal dran habe, dann nutze ich diesen auch. Wenn das Bike fertig ist, stelle ich auch mal ein Bildchen ein.


----------



## Asha'man (9. Oktober 2009)

Der Air ist schon sehr gut. Kann man auch erwarten. Aber ein Stahlfederdämpfer spricht noch einen Tick feiner an und bleibt linearer bis zur Endprogression. Passt dann auch besser zu meiner Stahlfedergabel, die ich nicht mehr missen möchte.

Bei nem Tausch wäre ich dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikedude001 (9. Oktober 2009)

Frage zum Umwerfer am Froggy:
Die SLX oder XT Umwerfer an den Lapierres haben 2 Bohrungen um die am Rahmen zu befestigen. Die Direct Mount Umwerfer haben nur eine Bohrung und sehen anders aus.
Was muss denn da für einer dran??
Etwa der E-Type für Tretlagermontage ohne das untere Teil?


----------



## JENSeits (9. Oktober 2009)

Hi Sektenbrüder 

evlt is das heir für euch interessant .. haben das OWL Forum bekommen und von ecuh sind ja auch viele aus der Umgebung  
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=210


LG Jens


----------



## hopfer (9. Oktober 2009)

Bikedude001 schrieb:


> Frage zum Umwerfer am Froggy:
> Die SLX oder XT Umwerfer an den Lapierres haben 2 Bohrungen um die am Rahmen zu befestigen. Die Direct Mount Umwerfer haben nur eine Bohrung und sehen anders aus.
> Was muss denn da für einer dran??
> Etwa der E-Type für Tretlagermontage ohne das untere Teil?



Du musst einen E-Type Umwerfer kaufen am besten XT oder XTR

MfG Peter


----------



## Papa Midnight (10. Oktober 2009)

Die eigentliche Tretlagermontage musst du dann abbauen und mit den übriggebliebenen Schrauben baust du den dann an den Rahmen.


----------



## Bikedude001 (10. Oktober 2009)

Danke für die Infos!


----------



## Freizeit-biker (10. Oktober 2009)

Ich hab für die 22/36 Saint Kurbel den 2- Fach Wechsler der SLX Gruppe verbaut. Der sitzt tiefer als die 3-fach Wechsler und funktioniert super. Ist nur seltener zu bekomme. Bei BC hab ich das Teil problemlos bekommen.


----------



## Papa Midnight (10. Oktober 2009)

Es gibt zwei unterschiedliche SLX E-type Umwerfer. Du hast da offensichtlich den kleineren, der aber auch nur bis 40 Zähne schalten kann. Falls du also bei 2-fach bleiben willst, ist der vollkommen ok.


----------



## L0cke (11. Oktober 2009)

dann mal das pferd welches ich bewege(n) (darf), bessere bilder gibt es wenn ich eine neue cam habe ( rip nv 24 hd  ) , kann aber auch passieren das keine gibt und ich lapierre abhanden komme, da es gebraucht noch keine froggyrahmen gibt (aber andere gute fr rahmen schon), und neu sind mir die steinfroschrahmen derzeit etwas teuer...hab ja auch noch ein anderes projekt welches diesen winter fertig werden soll, wären danach ja massig teile über, aber über ein jahr diese liegen lassen bis ich die 2k fürn froggyramen zusammen habe ....






wann wird sich denn eigentlich mal wieder in willingen getroffen?

Nachtrag: hat jemand die geodaten für den froggyramen?


----------



## Papa Midnight (11. Oktober 2009)

Am 18.10.!!!


----------



## hopfer (11. Oktober 2009)

http://www.lapierre-bikes.co.uk/lapierre/big-mountain-bike/2009/kit-cadre-froggy-718/geometry


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Janne4ever (11. Oktober 2009)

Nicht alle Frösche sind Grün, aber ein bischen Grün muss sein 



















Rahmen: Lapierre Froggy 318
Steuersatz: FSA Gravity 1.5-1 1/8
Dämpfer: Fox DHX Air 5.0
Gabel: Rockshox Totem Solo Air 
Vorbau: Thomsom X4
Lenker: Sunline V1 711mm
Bremsen: Formula RX 200/200
Shifter: Sram X.0
Schaltwerk: Sram X.0
Kasette: Sram 970 DH 12-26
Kette: Shimano
Kurbeln: Shimano FC-M545 2fach
Innenlager: Shimano
Umwerfer: Shimano SLX 2-fach
Pedale: Tioga SMX
Naben: Lapierre
Felgen: DT EX 5.1D
Sattelstütze: Thomson Elite
Sattel: Syncros
Reifen: Continental Rubber Queen 2.4


----------



## TeamAlter (12. Oktober 2009)

Das 2010er sieht auch fein aus! Anscheinend haben alle Froggy Fahrer Geschmack... 

Aber wenn ich mir unsere Froggy´s hier im Thread mal anschaue muss ich sagen, dass Lapierre sich bei der Ausstattung ziemlich vergriffen hat. Statt der 36 hätte sie lieber eine Totem verbauen sollen.


----------



## Asha'man (12. Oktober 2009)

Schönes 2010er Froggy und schöner Aufbau.  Die 2010er Frösche gehen vom Design ja noch. Die Spicys sind echt zum gruseln.  Hoffentlich bekomm ich noch eiin 2008/09er für meine Freundin...wenns ihr denn von der Geo her genehm ist.

Die 36er funktioniert richtig richtig gut im Frosch. Und seit ich das Teil hab, möchte ich nur noch Stahlfeder. Aber ne Totem würde ich schon gerne mal im Frosch probieren.

@Papa: Wenn alles passt, komme ich evtl. mit Freundin nach Willingen am 18. Bock hätte ich ja schon.


----------



## mkernbach (12. Oktober 2009)

Asha'man schrieb:


> [...]
> @Papa: Wenn alles passt, komme ich evtl. mit Freundin nach Willingen am 18. Bock hätte ich ja schon.


----------



## Janne4ever (12. Oktober 2009)

Denke auch das die 36 nicht ganz die richtige gabel fürs Froggy ist, der Hinterbau hat einfach mehr Potential. Lapierre ist sich ja offensichtlich auch unsicher, im 318 wird ja Standartmäßig eine 180er Domain verbaut.

Ich hätte eigentlich gern die 170er Lyrik ins Froggy gebaut aber die war mir zu teuer und die Totem war ein gutes Angebot. 
Mit der 170mm Lyrik hat man halt evtl den betsen Kompromis aus Performance Tourentauglichkeit/Bikeparktauglichkeit. Villeicht nächstes Jahr.


----------



## mkernbach (12. Oktober 2009)

Asha'man schrieb:


> Schönes 2010er Froggy und schöner Aufbau.  Die 2010er Frösche gehen vom Design ja noch.
> 
> [...]



Finde beide Serien schrecklich! 

Wäre das Rahmenkit im Design vom 718.. Hätte ich sofort zugegriffen.. 





vs.






Weiße Frösche.. Irgendwie verstehe ich die Franzosen immernoch nicht..:'(

Das 918 sieht so stark nach Rose Verschnitt aus..

[Hier war mal ein hässliches Rose Bike]..


----------



## Paolo (12. Oktober 2009)

So schlimm sind die Farben nun auch wieder nicht. Was schlimm war ist die 2009er Spicy 916 Farbe. Die geht ja nun wirklich gar nicht.
Die neuen sind da schon viel verträglicher.
Das 718 sieht auch gut aus. Das Rahmenset gefällt mir aber auch. Es muss ja nicht immer grün sein.


----------



## hopfer (12. Oktober 2009)

Die neuen Frösche auf den Bikes schauen so gemein aus nicht mehr so nett wie 2009

@Paolo das hättest du jetzt nicht sagen sollen mkernbach fährt ein 916


----------



## mkernbach (12. Oktober 2009)

Ach, Geschmack ist doch subjektiv! 

Ich fand die 2009er Serie "erwachsener" und nicht so verspielt wie die 2010er.. Aber vielen gefällt es ja. Solange es nicht so schlimm wie bei Speiseeis wird ist alles ok.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikedude001 (13. Oktober 2009)

mkernbach schrieb:


> Finde beide Serien schrecklich!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Farben sind ja bekanntlich Geschmackssache. 
Gibt bestimmt auch Albinofrösche !? 
Aber die schön designeten Rahmenformen des 918 als Rose Verschnitt zu bezeichnen .... Autsch!


----------



## MTB--Junkie (13. Oktober 2009)

Hey,
könnt Ihr das Bild der Rose-Möhre bitte schnell wieder aus dem Thread entfernen? Mein Monitor fängt nämlich schon an, Flugrost anzusetzen!!!
P.S.: Bald folgen Bilder meines Projektes:  Froggy "818" (!)
Grüße Euch!


----------



## Asha'man (13. Oktober 2009)

Die '08/'09er Designs und Farben sind schlicht, aber nicht zu schlicht. Und es passt alles zusammen. 
Über die neuen Designs könnte ich mich stundenlang ärgern.  Ich lass das jetzt mal. Ist halt Geschmackssache.


----------



## Richi2511 (13. Oktober 2009)

Bikedude001 schrieb:


> Farben sind ja bekanntlich Geschmackssache.
> Gibt bestimmt auch Albinofrösche !?
> Aber die schön designeten Rahmenformen des 918 als Rose Verschnitt zu bezeichnen .... Autsch!




*Es gibt Albino Frösche!*
Alle Froggy Lackierungen basieren auf echten Tieren!

Hier der selten gesichtete _Whitefroggy918ikus_


----------



## mkernbach (13. Oktober 2009)

Richi2511 schrieb:


> *Es gibt Albino Frösche!*
> Alle Froggy Lackierungen basieren auf echten Tieren!
> 
> Hier der selten gesichtete _Whitefroggy918ikus_


 originalgetreu! sogar mit 1,8mm federweg!


----------



## Sumsemann (13. Oktober 2009)

Ich fand die 2009er auch wesentlich schöner!!!

Die neuen sind mir zu bunt.

Am geilsten ist natürlich mein 2009er 516er Spicy 

Aber im Ernst, der weisse Rahmen mit grau abgesetzt und den roten Eloxalteilen sieht wirklich HAMMER aus 

...dicht gefolgt vom 316er.

LG
Matthias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikedude001 (15. Oktober 2009)

Mein neuer Frosch ist endlich fertig!!! 
Die hintere Felge ist leider noch nicht zusammengebaut.

Rahmen : Froggy 918 mit DHX 5.0 Air
Gabel : Totem Coil
Tretlager : Truvativ Stylo mit E13 Bash und Kefü
Felgen : eingenbau mit Brave/Spank vorne und Hope/Spank hinten
......
ausser dem Umwerfer Shimanofrei, den gabs leider nicht von Sram

Gewicht ohne Pedale : 15,6 kg

Hab in meinem Fotoalbum noch ein paar mehr....


----------



## Ultroon (15. Oktober 2009)

@ Bikedude001

Geiler Frosch, hast ja schwer Gas gegeben beim zusammenbauen. Gestern um die Zeit war der doch noch in Einzelteilen .
Und danke nochmal für das geile Spicy, heute direkt mal die zweite Tour gedreht und es is infach nur top.


----------



## Sumsemann (15. Oktober 2009)

@Bikedude

...hast wirklich schön gemacht dein Bike. Gefällt mir sehr gut!!! 

LG
Matthias


----------



## jonijoni (16. Oktober 2009)

ma ne frage 
gibts den 2009er rahmen 718 weiterhin zum kaufen oder sollt ich jetzt zuschlagen 
weil mir gefällt des 2010er modell net wirklich find des alte viel geiler 
liebe grüße jonas


----------



## Bikedude001 (16. Oktober 2009)

jonijoni schrieb:


> ma ne frage
> gibts den 2009er rahmen 718 weiterhin zum kaufen oder sollt ich jetzt zuschlagen
> weil mir gefällt des 2010er modell net wirklich find des alte viel geiler
> liebe grüße jonas


 
Von 2009 gibt es nur noch den Spicy 916 und den DH 920 Rahmen.
Ausser ein Lapierre Händler hat noch einen am Lager.


----------



## Papa Midnight (16. Oktober 2009)

Hab da auch schon mehrfach angefragt, aber die Suche kannste dir sparen...


----------



## mkernbach (16. Oktober 2009)

jonijoni schrieb:


> ma ne frage
> gibts den 2009er rahmen 718 weiterhin zum kaufen oder sollt ich jetzt zuschlagen
> weil mir gefällt des 2010er modell net wirklich find des alte viel geiler
> liebe grüße jonas



Das gleiche Dilemma **hatte* *ich auch!


----------



## L0cke (16. Oktober 2009)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Am 18.10.!!!



ich bin die zeite hälfte des tages da  , 4 wochen bikeentzug gehabt, hoffe ich kann noch fahren 



hopfer schrieb:


> http://www.lapierre-bikes.co.uk/lapierre/big-mountain-bike/2009/kit-cadre-froggy-718/geometry



thx , dann schaun wir mal, welches projekt nun in angriff genommen wird biggens goes 101 oder my 100% own froggy ... klappt nun doch weiterhin mit schichtarbeit freitags 

wie siehts eigentlich aus, bist du am we auch in willingen, und wenn ja was wiegst du ?  würd ja mal gern bei jemanden ne toptem coil antesten oder andere aktuelle 180er gabel im ähnlichen preissegment  , fahr irgendwie nur noch domains spazieren bzw am hardtail derzeit, weil wieder mal ne gabel defekt, ne r7 pimped bei akira.


----------



## hopfer (16. Oktober 2009)

in willigen tauche ich nicht auf das ist für mich einfach zu weit 
180mm Gabeln an Froggys gibts genug da wirst schon eine finden
und 318 Domains sind so schlecht auch nicht

MfG Peter

PS: schick mir mal eine PN wegen der Kefü wen sie fertig ist


----------



## exel (17. Oktober 2009)

Bikedude001 schrieb:


> Mein neuer Frosch ist endlich fertig!!!
> Die hintere Felge ist leider noch nicht zusammengebaut.
> 
> Rahmen : Froggy 918 mit DHX 5.0 Air
> ...



Wow gefällt mir echt gut der Frosch, nur den Bashguard hätte ich ja in schwarz genommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TeamAlter (17. Oktober 2009)

Hat jemand von euch mal den Froggy Rahmen in L gewogen? Stimmen die von LP angegebenen 2990 g ohne Dämpfer oder was wiegt er?

Das 918 gefällt mir nicht wirklich und ich weiß nicht mal wieso. 
Ich glaube es liegt an den weißen Felgen...


----------



## hopfer (17. Oktober 2009)

das ist das Wunsch Gewicht für den S/M rahmen. meiner wiegt ca. 3100gr
der L/XL Rahmen wiegt ca. 150gr mehr


----------



## svensonn (17. Oktober 2009)

meiner wiegt 3020 g in "L", ohne Dämpfer

liegt wohl an der Streuung der Waagen


----------



## hopfer (17. Oktober 2009)

ist halt wie bei schwalbe reifen 
den L habe ich nie gewogen bin nur recht sicher gelesen zu haben das es ca. 150gr mehr sind meiner wiegt laut wage genau 3080gr


----------



## L0cke (17. Oktober 2009)

hopfer schrieb:


> in willigen tauche ich nicht auf das ist für mich einfach zu weit
> 180mm Gabeln an Froggys gibts genug da wirst schon eine finden



schade dacht schon, aber münchen ist echt etwas weit, mal schaun, wenns wetter passt bring ich das nächste mal mein freeridegeschoss mit zu dir runter und besuch dich mal  



hopfer schrieb:


> und 318 Domains sind so schlecht auch nicht



ich hab die möglichkeit neben der 302er domain im froggy, auch die 318er im bighit zu fahren bzw ich bin lange zeit bighit gefahren bevor das froggy kam und muss sagen das beide domains für die meisten lokalen strecken ausreichend ist, aber in parks finde ich auf den vielen bremswellen das die domain nicht nachkommt, am anfang geht es noch, aber wenn du von früh morgens bis spät abends unterwegs bist wird das immer zu einem leiden, ich fang dann irgendwann an meine hände total in die griffe zu versenken  , wenn ich bremswellen sehe, gib mir ein steinfeld da tu ich das nicht bzw kaum, aber bei bremswellen ne , da geht nichts mehr.
Und stell dir nun mal vor du bist 7 tage in nem park oO .

Ich war auch schon mit meinem freeridehardtail im park (mit 55ata bzw minute pimped by akira ),bis vor ca  zwei jahren bin ich auch in meinem norco six eine 66er gefahren und auch mal die boxxer von meiner damaligen freundin , ich fand das ich bei allen 4 gabeln  nicht so verkrampft habe, kann subjektives empfinden sein oder wirklich an den gabeln gelegen haben, ODER man wird einfach alt  .



hopfer schrieb:


> PS: schick mir mal eine PN wegen der Kefü wen sie fertig ist



was ist denn wegen kefü 



hopfer schrieb:


> das ist das Wunsch Gewicht für den S/M rahmen. meiner wiegt ca. 3100gr
> der L/XL Rahmen wiegt ca. 150gr mehr



hatte die möglichkeit zwei m rahmen zu wiegen, der erste hat genau 3kg gewogen (war einer ausm rahmenkit), der vom 318er den ich fahre wog knapp 3081g.


----------



## lugggas (17. Oktober 2009)

Ich denke, ich werde den Van R evtl mal gegen einen Vivid tauschen, da ich ab und an doch eine verstellbare Druckstufe will. Hat denn einer Erfahrung mit dem Ding? Im Froggy wohl noch nicht, gell...

Fahrt ihr eig 170er oder 175er Kurbeln? Ich werd wohl von 175 auf 170 umsteigen.

cheers


----------



## L0cke (17. Oktober 2009)

aso nachtrag: feder dürft bei mir in der domain kein bischen weicher sein, dünneres öl wurde auch schon getestet , da wird der rebound viel zu schnell


----------



## hopfer (17. Oktober 2009)

L0cke schrieb:


> schade dacht schon, aber münchen ist echt etwas weit, mal schaun, wenns wetter passt bring ich das nächste mal mein freeridegeschoss mit zu dir runter und besuch dich mal


Freu mich schon aber dann gehts nach Neukirchen da sind die Strecken nicht so glatt wie da oben 




L0cke schrieb:


> ich hab die möglichkeit neben der 302er domain im froggy, auch die 318er im bighit zu fahren bzw ich bin lange zeit bighit gefahren bevor das froggy kam und muss sagen das beide domains für die meisten lokalen strecken ausreichend ist, aber in parks finde ich auf den vielen bremswellen das die domain nicht nachkommt, am anfang geht es noch, aber wenn du von früh morgens bis spät abends unterwegs bist wird das immer zu einem leiden, ich fang dann irgendwann an meine hände total in die griffe zu versenken  , wenn ich bremswellen sehe, gib mir ein steinfeld da tu ich das nicht bzw kaum, aber bei bremswellen ne , da geht nichts mehr.
> Und stell dir nun mal vor du bist 7 tage in nem park oO .
> 
> Ich war auch schon mit meinem freeridehardtail im park (mit 55ata bzw minute pimped by akira ),bis vor ca  zwei jahren bin ich auch in meinem norco six eine 66er gefahren und auch mal die boxxer von meiner damaligen freundin , ich fand das ich bei allen 4 gabeln  nicht so verkrampft habe, kann subjektives empfinden sein oder wirklich an den gabeln gelegen haben, ODER man wird einfach alt  .


Die Domains scheinen aus irgendeinem Grund etwas hölzern zu sein woran das genau liegt weiß keiner so genau die Lyrik ist es ja auch nicht und das es nur an der Dämpfung liegt mag ich nicht so recht glauben.

hast schon mal an den Buchsen/Dichtungen rumgespielt?  



L0cke schrieb:


> was ist denn wegen kefü


im "Projekt Lightfreerider/Enduro" Thread stand das du eine Kefü entwickelt hast 




L0cke schrieb:


> hatte die möglichkeit zwei m rahmen zu wiegen, der erste hat genau 3kg gewogen (war einer ausm rahmenkit), der vom 318er den ich fahre wog knapp 3081g.


dann bin ich wenigstens nicht der einigste desen rahmen etwas schwerer ist


----------



## EinStift (17. Oktober 2009)

In echt sieht der Frosch doch viiiiiiiel besser aus 

gratz bis montag morgen püntklich um halb 10


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hopfer (17. Oktober 2009)

@lugggas
ein groß teil fährt Saint und daher wahrscheinlich 170mm.

Der Vivid ist kein schlechter Dämpfer wen er funktioniert. hast du schon mal den Vivid Thread überflogen?
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=350275&highlight=Vivid


----------



## L0cke (17. Oktober 2009)

hopfer schrieb:


> Freu mich schon aber dann gehts nach Neukirchen da sind die Strecken nicht so glatt wie da oben



von was für ner strecke gehst du denn aus, willingen freeride ist für meine verhältnisse die reinste autobahn ,  mitm froggy war ich dort bis auf 5-8 abfahrten jedes mal nur am dh unterwegs, denke daher gehts, bzw wie ist die beschaffenheit der strecke die du meinst mit sprüngen usw, evtl nen paar pics?


mienst du eig das neukirchen bei essen?




hopfer schrieb:


> hast schon mal an den Buchsen/Dichtungen rumgespielt?



schon alles angetestet worden 



hopfer schrieb:


> im "Projekt Lightfreerider/Enduro" Thread stand das du eine Kefü entwickelt hast



aso joar, meine 35g kefü ,willst abgucken ?


----------



## hopfer (18. Oktober 2009)

L0cke schrieb:


> von was für ner strecke gehst du denn aus, willingen freeride ist für meine verhältnisse die reinste autobahn ,  mitm froggy war ich dort bis auf 5-8 abfahrten jedes mal nur am dh unterwegs, denke daher gehts, bzw wie ist die beschaffenheit der strecke die du meinst mit sprüngen usw, evtl nen paar pics?
> 
> 
> mienst du eig das neukirchen bei essen?



Die Freeride in Willingen kenne ich nur von Videos und fand sie auch sehr glatt.
und selbst die DH ist nicht wirklich verblockt oder?

ich habe viel zu viele schlechte Erfahrungen mit dem springen gemacht ich konzentriere mich eher  aufs reine abfahren (DH will ich das noch nicht nennen ) oder FR-Touren
ne, ich meine das Neukirchen am Großvenediger (2 Auto Std. von München Süd)
Bsp: oben flowig unten so S2 und dann noch ein paar Schmankerl
großteils eine Mischung zwischen Bild 2 und 3
http://www.singletrail-skala.de/s2



L0cke schrieb:


> aso joar, meine 35g kefü ,willst abgucken ?



nein, bloß anschauen und evtl. kaufen


----------



## TeamAlter (18. Oktober 2009)

Bikedude001 schrieb:


> ...
> Hatte das schonmal im Sammelthread gefragt, aber nochmal.
> Wie sind denn eure Erfahrungen bzgl. Froggy mit Luftpumpe oder Coil
> Dämpfer??




Das werde ich dir sagen können wenn das Wetter wieder besser wird. Hab mir mal nen DHX 5.0 zum Vergleichen gekauft.


----------



## lugggas (20. Oktober 2009)

Ich werde mein Froggy jetzt auch ein wenig downhillfähiger machen.
Denke der Vivid wird sich ganz gut machen, ist aber noch nicht bestellt.
Gabel bleibt aber drinnen. Evtl mit der neuen Dämpfung?


----------



## Janne4ever (20. Oktober 2009)

Hab mein Froggy ( hab ich auf der letzten Siete gepostet) heute mal gewogen. Hat jetzt so wie auf den Bildern 16,7kg. Immerhin schon mal ein ganzes KG leichter als am anfang und ich find es passt so. 
Nächstes Saison wird es dann vielleicht nochmal bischen abspecken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (20. Oktober 2009)

Technische Frage:
Bei mir passt das Carbon-Schaltwerkschutz-Dingens nicht.
Bzw der Endanschlag vom Schlatwerk ist nach dem Schutz. Ergo: Ich kann nicht in den kleinsten Gang schalten.

Wie habt ihr das gelöst? U-Scheiben?

Schaltwerk ist ein kurzes X.9

Grüße, Lev.


----------



## hopfer (20. Oktober 2009)

Der Schaltwerk Schutz funktioniert nur mit Shimano Shadow Schaltwerken. 
Der IBC Nutzer "VoikaZ" hat allerdings keine Problemen mit dem X.9 wie er das gelöst hat weiß ich nicht.
wahrscheinlich mit U-Scheiben 

hast du schon Bilder von deinem Bike?
bzw. was hast du für ein Modell/Ausstattung?


----------



## EinStift (20. Oktober 2009)

Levty schrieb:


> Technische Frage:
> Bei mir passt das Carbon-Schaltwerkschutz-Dingens nicht.
> Bzw der Endanschlag vom Schlatwerk ist nach dem Schutz. Ergo: Ich kann nicht in den kleinsten Gang schalten.
> 
> ...



Mh also Bikedude001 hat ehm Kugelköpfe von V-Brakes und noch U-Scheiben genutzt...dann gehts


----------



## Levty (20. Oktober 2009)

...und längere Schrauben wahrscheinlich.
Also gut, dann war mein Grundgedanke auch richtig.

@hopfer: Meins sieht genauso aus, wie die meisten anderen. Federgabel vorne, zwei Laufräder und ein paar Kleinzeugs hier und da.
Foto kommt, wenn ich komplett fertig bin.


----------



## Bikedude001 (20. Oktober 2009)

Stimmt. Danke Stift!
Durch die Kugelköpfe kommt der Schutz weiter raus und du kannst ihn noch ein wenig kippen.
Passt dann mit X9!


----------



## EinStift (20. Oktober 2009)

Hab ich gut aufgepasst xD


----------



## Levty (20. Oktober 2009)

Kannst ein Eis haben.


----------



## L0cke (20. Oktober 2009)

wegen x.9 am froggy, das neue schwenkt bissel anders als das alte, evtl passt es ja drunter, werde zusehen das ich es die tage mal testen kann.



hopfer schrieb:


> Die Freeride in Willingen kenne ich nur von Videos und fand sie auch sehr glatt.
> und selbst die DH ist nicht wirklich verblockt oder?



also wenn du angst form springen hast ist die freeride nichts für dich  , da gibt es 23 sprünge die mir einfallen

kannst dir ja mal gerne das projektvideo anschaun, da sind einige szenen aus willingen drin, ist aber nicht ganz das niveau was ich und  D. normalerwiese fahren (bin immer der mit der cam am bike bzw der in grün *g*), aber für die präsentation wars genau das richtige, nicht zu hart und nicht zu weich 


aber nun mal im ernst, du solltest dir echt mal willingen anschaun, dafür lass ich immer wieder gerne winterberg links liegen, alleine die freeride ist viel länger als in winterberg die freecross und der contitrack zusammen und auch der spaßfaktor ist wie ich finde wesentlich höher, ganz zu schweigen vom lift....
die freeride eignet sich auch echt gut um das springen zu lernen bzw sich heranzutasten um sicherer zu werden, mit ner flugmaschiene die so viel sicherheit in der luft vermittelt wie das froggy kann man hier echt gut lernen .



hopfer schrieb:


> und selbst die DH ist nicht wirklich verblockt oder?



also der dh ist nicht ganz ohne, da brauchte ich schon etwas damit es rollt, hier kommt wie ich finde der schwierigkeitsgrad in videos oft nicht so rüber wie er wirklich ist wenn man kein flugass ist  .
wenn du unten aufm boden langfährst im wald rummpelt es schon ganz gut im fahrwerk 




hopfer schrieb:


> ich habe viel zu viele schlechte Erfahrungen mit dem springen gemacht ich konzentriere mich eher  aufs reine abfahren (DH will ich das noch nicht nennen ) oder FR-Touren



kenn ich von unserem M ^^ , dem hat willingen aber echt viel gebracht, nun springt er auch viel mehr am hometrack , (wird bald umgebaut und hat dann ca 2,x kilometer , statt 1,7 wie bisher, und durch eine gewisse gegebenheit haben wir dann sogar rechtlich gesehen einen bikepark 



hopfer schrieb:


> ne, ich meine das Neukirchen am Großvenediger (2 Auto Std. von München Süd)
> Bsp: oben flowig unten so S2 und dann noch ein paar Schmankerl
> großteils eine Mischung zwischen Bild 2 und 3
> http://www.singletrail-skala.de/s2



aso, aua das ist dann aber weit von mir zu dir und dann noch da runter oO, kannst ja mal gerne nach feuerberg kommen wenn dieser (hoffentlich) nächstes jahr aufmacht *g* , aber trotzalledem wenn ich in münchen bin fahren wir mal zusammen, auch wenn es nciht grad in die alphen geht 




hopfer schrieb:


> nein, bloß anschauen und evtl. kaufen



kay, wundert mich bissel, da ihr doch auch an einer kefü dran seit, hab da so nen bissel den hintergedanke das ihr abgucken wollt


----------



## Janne4ever (20. Oktober 2009)

Braucht zufällig jemand ein Fox Van Air fürs Froggy? Hätte einen abzugeben


----------



## Levty (21. Oktober 2009)

L0cke schrieb:


> wegen x.9 am froggy, das neue schwenkt bissel anders als das alte, evtl passt es ja drunter, werde zusehen das ich es die tage mal testen kann.


Das neue passt auch nicht unter den Schaltwerkschutz. Werde es mal, sobald das Schaltauge da ist, nochmal ausprobieren und mit Bildern berichten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (22. Oktober 2009)

Ich muss zugeben, dass ein Schlatauge fÃ¼r ein Froggy sehr gÃ¼nstig ist *(14â¬)*, wenn man das VerhÃ¤ltnis zu anderen Herstellern beachtet (Banshee: 35; Santa Cruz: 45).

Lob an dieser Stelle.
Auch wenn im Herstellerkatalog die falsche Artikelnummer vermerkt ist


----------



## Papa Midnight (23. Oktober 2009)

Der Rahmen kommt im übrigen jetzt doch mit dem LP Steuersatz.


----------



## Papa Midnight (24. Oktober 2009)

Mein neuer Frosch. Kommt noch ne BOS Forke rein und dann gehts wieder los...Die HOPE V2 wird noch blau eloxiert.


----------



## hopfer (24. Oktober 2009)

Sehr schön Micha 
Der Reset ist echt super!
Dein altes Hat jetzt der Max oder? mit dem Dämpfer von deinem neuen rahmen Richtig?

Hast du denn neuen Kettenstreben Schutz schon zum Kaufen?


----------



## Papa Midnight (24. Oktober 2009)

Jupp. Max hat jetzt auch nen Frosch. 
Ich hab ne recht große Lieferung in der nächsten Woche. Da sollte das alles bei sein. Am besten mal am Donnerstag anrufen.


----------



## hopfer (24. Oktober 2009)

Super! danke!


----------



## Bikedude001 (24. Oktober 2009)

Nice dein Frosch !!


----------



## TeamAlter (24. Oktober 2009)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Mein neuer Frosch. Kommt noch ne BOS Forke rein und dann gehts wieder los...Die HOPE V2 wird noch blau eloxiert.



Also wenn es wirklich cool werden soll, solltest du den BOS Dämpfer entweder schwarz lackieren oder, noch besser, ihn blau eloxieren lassen.


----------



## Levty (24. Oktober 2009)

Aber die Rahmen sind immer noch die gleichen, sehe ich das richtig?
Die Lackierung ist anders. Und sieht echt gut aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa Midnight (24. Oktober 2009)

Die Rahmen sind identisch mit den 2009er Modellen. Es ist, wie du schon sagst, lediglich eine andere Lackierung.

@TeamAlter: Würd ich ja glatt machen, aber dazu warte ich erst noch ein ok aus Frankreich ab...


----------



## mkernbach (24. Oktober 2009)

Was schaut Eike den da so trostlos? 

;-)

Aber wird nen echt schöner Aufbau Micha!


----------



## Papa Midnight (24. Oktober 2009)

Der war bis um 5 im RiLo. Dann sieht der immer so aus ;-)
Wie war der erste Tag mit dem Frosch?


----------



## mkernbach (24. Oktober 2009)

Geil!

Der flachere Lenkwinkel verschafft unglaublich neue Möglichkeiten. Dazu noch die zusätzlichen mm am Hinterbau.. Genial. Und das Gabel/Dämpfer Setup von Eike hat es heute richtig gebracht. Genau richtig! Das Fahrgefühl ist unbeschreiblich. Kein Vergleich zum Spicy!

Montag/Dienstag bringt Lars noch ne CD von den Aufnahmen zu dir in den Laden. 2x ich Matthias gefilmt und 2x Matthias mich. Dann haben wir es schwarz auf weiß wie lahm ich bin. 

War ne sau gute Entscheidung. Jetzt noch ne ordentliche Forke und 2010 kann kommen! 

Edit:
Ein paar Änderungswünsche wären da jedoch noch, aber die haben Zeit.. ;-)


----------



## Papa Midnight (25. Oktober 2009)

Änderungen immer gerne!  Aber lass es bitte Sinn machen...


----------



## mkernbach (25. Oktober 2009)

[ironie]Ich hätte gerne eine Dart 2 alternativ auch eine RST in den Frosch.. BOS braucht doch kein Mensch. ;-)[/ironie]

He, warum sollte es den keinen Sinn machen? Seh ich so kopflos aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mani.r (26. Oktober 2009)

Tach.

Ist die Schelle für den SAG Indicator auch einzeln zu bekommen?
Bräuchte eine.


----------



## Papa Midnight (26. Oktober 2009)

Kein Problem. Welche Farbe?


----------



## mkernbach (28. Oktober 2009)

Juhu.

Morgen ist meine N´Dee da! Dann gibts evtl. auch Fotos vom Aufbau des "neuen" Frosch..


----------



## hopfer (28. Oktober 2009)

Ich erwarte morgen schon Bilder


----------



## mkernbach (29. Oktober 2009)

Ach Peter.. Den Aufbau kennst du doch schon lange.. ;-) Warst sogar einer der ersten! 

Mal schauen ob das mit den Bildern klappt, ansonsten gibts welche vom Samstag in Willingen..


----------



## Janne4ever (29. Oktober 2009)

@ Papa:  Da Du dir deine Hope Bremsen Blau eloxieren lässt eien Frage an 
             Dich: Weißt du ob es auch möglich ist die Hope naben eloxieren 
             zu lassen? Grün bieten die Briten ja leider noch nicht an. 

             Janne


----------



## schnitti (29. Oktober 2009)

mkernbach schrieb:


> Juhu.
> 
> Morgen ist meine N´Dee da! Dann gibts evtl. auch Fotos vom Aufbau des "neuen" Frosch..



Mein Beleid zur N'dee ... ich würde meine ehrlich gesagt mittlerweile wieder rausschmeissen wenn Fox 'ne 180mm Single-Crown Gabel hätte. Bislang hatte ich mit meiner N'dee nur Ärger. Ich hab sie seit Anfang Mai, dass heißt gut 6 Monate, davon war sie defektbedingt 2 Monate auf Reisen. Und seitdem sie seit gestern mal wieder zurück ist, hab ich echt den Kaffee auf...


----------



## hopfer (29. Oktober 2009)

Ich nehme sie dir gerne ab

Scherz bei Seite, du bist bis jetzt der einzige den ich kenne der Probleme hat.
weißt du woran es ligt bzw. was ging bei dir kaputt?


----------



## schnitti (29. Oktober 2009)

hopfer schrieb:


> Ich nehme sie dir gerne ab
> 
> Scherz bei Seite, du bist bis jetzt der einzige den ich kenne der Probleme hat.
> weißt du woran es ligt bzw. was ging bei dir kaputt?



Die Gabel war jetzt zweimal wegen einer knackenden Gabelkrone bei Bos. Beim ersten Mal hielt die "Reparatur" genau einen Besuch in Willingen. Also Gabel wieder eingeschickt. Zu diesem Zeitpunkt hatte sie außerdem total ausgeschlagene Buchsen was nach einer handvoll Fahrten doch ziemlich verwunderlich ist. Jetzt ist die Gabel wieder zurück und lt. Begleitschreiben wurden Gabelkrone und Buchsen getauscht. Bei der Standrohreinheit hat man aber anscheinend in die Gebrauchtteilekiste gegriffen: Macken in den Standrohren, Schlieren in der Eloxalschicht. Casting ist an einer Stelle vermackt, Bremsleitungshalter sieht aus als ob ihn jemand mit 'ne Feile bearbeitet hätte etc.

Die knackenden Gabelkronen bei der N'dee scheinen aber häufiger vorzukommen, Papa Midnight hat das bspw. bei seiner auch.


----------



## mkernbach (29. Oktober 2009)

schnitti schrieb:


> Mein Beleid zur N'dee ... ich würde meine ehrlich gesagt mittlerweile wieder rausschmeissen wenn Fox 'ne 180mm Single-Crown Gabel hätte. Bislang hatte ich mit meiner N'dee nur Ärger. Ich hab sie seit Anfang Mai, dass heißt gut 6 Monate, davon war sie defektbedingt 2 Monate auf Reisen. Und seitdem sie seit gestern mal wieder zurück ist, hab ich echt den Kaffee auf...



Gäbe es von Fox ne 38er wäre die Entscheidung von vorne hinein klar gewesen. Allerdings habe ich über die Totem Coil ebenso schlechte Erfahrungen gelesen.. Von daher schau ich mal was mich erwartet. ;-)

Edit:
Meine kommt erst morgen..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schnitti (29. Oktober 2009)

mkernbach schrieb:


> Gäbe es von Fox ne 38er wäre die Entscheidung von vorne hinein klar gewesen. Allerdings habe ich über die Totem Coil ebenso schlechte Erfahrungen gelesen.. Von daher schau ich mal was mich erwartet. ;-)
> 
> Edit:
> Meine kommt erst morgen..



Naja vielleicht hast Du ja mehr Glück als ich und kannst die Gabel häufiger nutzen. Was die Totem angeht hast Du recht, aber bei der Bos erwartet man schon, dass sie auch qualitativ in einer anderen Liga spielt, oder? Momentan hat meine Meinung echt 'nen Tiefpunkt erreicht.


----------



## kingofdirt (29. Oktober 2009)

ne frage an alle froggy fahrer:

kann man jeden e-type umwerfer fahren? Oder nur die kurzen?

KeFü Aufnahme ist ISCG 05?

danke!


----------



## Papa Midnight (30. Oktober 2009)

es passen alle E-type. ISCG 05 ist richtig.


----------



## Papa Midnight (30. Oktober 2009)

Lapierre Team DH shirt von vorne und von hinten. Fällt normal aus.


----------



## Freizeit-biker (30. Oktober 2009)

kingofdirt schrieb:


> ne frage an alle froggy fahrer:
> 
> kann man jeden e-type umwerfer fahren? Oder nur die kurzen?
> 
> ...


Wenn Du das Froggy mit 22/36 fahren willst, dann lohnt sich die suche nach einem 2 Fach SLX Umwerfer(FD-M665-E). Mit dem hab ich die Kette über alle Gangkominationen Schleiffrei eiengestellt bekommen. Der Sitzt näher an den Kettenblättern als der 3-fach Umwerfer. 
Ist allerdings schwer zu bekommen. Steht bei BC mit Lieferzeit 20 Tage oder Länger in der Liste. Also auf jeden Fall nachfragen


----------



## kingofdirt (30. Oktober 2009)

den SLX hab ich, hatte nur grundsätzlich überlegt mal nen XTR o.ä. zu verbauen um gewicht zu sparen. aber der SLX tut sein job gut! 

Schaltet der auch 22/38 noch gut?


----------



## Bikedude001 (30. Oktober 2009)

mkernbach schrieb:


> Gäbe es von Fox ne 38er wäre die Entscheidung von vorne hinein klar gewesen. Allerdings habe ich über die Totem Coil ebenso schlechte Erfahrungen gelesen.. Von daher schau ich mal was mich erwartet. ;-)


 
Denke, dass in Foren irgendwann über jede Gabel mal was schlechtes geschrieben wird. 
Habe bei der Totem bezüglich Defekte wenig Bedenken. Fahre schon seit 2 Jahren eine Lyrik, die ja ähnlich aufgebaut ist, ohne Probs und seit kurzem eine Totem im Frosch. 
Funktioniert sensationell das Teil! 
Spricht super an, hat ausreichend Reserven in allen Bereichen und ist auch nicht zu schwer.
Mache für RS Gabeln auch Service und Garantieabwicklungen und muss 
sagen, dass die Totems und Lyriks auch nach langem Gebrauch innen
wie neu aussehen.


----------



## mkernbach (30. Oktober 2009)

So, hier mal mein Aufbau.











Froggy 718 '09

Gabel: BOS N´Dee
Dämpfer Fox DHX Air 5.0
Bremsen: Hope M4 203/183
Bereifung: Maxxis Highroller 2,5" 2ply 60a
VR/HR Nabe: Hope Pro II
Felgen: Mavic 521EN
Lenker: Race Face Atlas FR 785mm
Vorbau: Hope
Griffe: Syntace Moto mit Hope Stopfen
Kurbel: Saint 2fach mit Shaman Commander Carbon Kefü
Schaltwerk: Saint
Shifter: XT
Sattel: SLR
Pedale: NC 17 Sudpin III S-Pro

Mehr Detail-Bilder sind im Album..


----------



## Sumsemann (30. Oktober 2009)

mkernbach schrieb:


> So, hier mal mein Aufbau.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




...bis auf die Rahmenfarbe sehr schön 

Bis morgen dann.
Schlaf dich gut aus, damit du morgen fit für Willingen bist...  

LG
Matthias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hopfer (30. Oktober 2009)

ich will keine Bösen Worte Hören die Farbe ist Super und der Frosch erst recht !


----------



## Papa Midnight (30. Oktober 2009)

ich lackier meinen pink.


----------



## mkernbach (30. Oktober 2009)

Nee, lieber wie die neuen Speiseeis Demos. So Rot/Weiß bzw. Rot/Schwarz als Rahmenfarbe..


----------



## Papa Midnight (30. Oktober 2009)

OK. Bis hierher wars Spaß. Das ist jetzt vorbei. Haste die Karre mit diesen !"§$%&/() Blumen gesehen??? Herzergreifend schick...


----------



## mkernbach (30. Oktober 2009)

Ja..

Üble Dinger.. Was die sich dabei gedacht haben..


----------



## Papa Midnight (30. Oktober 2009)

Die beiden Designer von Frau Specialized sind zwei wirklich nette Jungs, aber manchmal hakts bei denen echt aus. Aber das Pocketrocketrennen in ihrer Werkstatt war super!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mkernbach (30. Oktober 2009)

schnitti schrieb:


> Naja vielleicht hast Du ja mehr Glück als ich und kannst die Gabel häufiger nutzen. Was die Totem angeht hast Du recht, aber bei der Bos erwartet man schon, dass sie auch qualitativ in einer anderen Liga spielt, oder? Momentan hat meine Meinung echt 'nen Tiefpunkt erreicht.



Habe ein neueres Modell bekommen.  Vielleicht haben sie das Problem mit der knackenden Gabelbrücke beheben können. Ansonsten, ich bin guter Dinge!


----------



## Papa Midnight (30. Oktober 2009)

OK. Bis hierher wars Spaß. Das ist jetzt vorbei. Haste die Karre mit diesen !"§$%&/() Blumen gesehen??? Herzergreifend schick...


----------



## mkernbach (30. Oktober 2009)

Bikedude001 schrieb:


> Denke, dass in Foren irgendwann über jede Gabel mal was schlechtes geschrieben wird.
> Habe bei der Totem bezüglich Defekte wenig Bedenken. Fahre schon seit 2 Jahren eine Lyrik, die ja ähnlich aufgebaut ist, ohne Probs und seit kurzem eine Totem im Frosch.
> Funktioniert sensationell das Teil!
> Spricht super an, hat ausreichend Reserven in allen Bereichen und ist auch nicht zu schwer.
> ...



Im Bekanntenkreis hatten zwei eine Totem und beide waren damit sehr unzufrieden. Dazu noch die Berichte hier im Forum und irgendwie.. Naja, der Aufpreis zur N´Dee war dann doch nicht so hoch. 

Alternativen gab es für mich keine weiteren. Totem Coil oder N´Dee.


----------



## Paolo (30. Oktober 2009)

mkernbach schrieb:


>




Nicht schlecht aber der mickrige Steuersatz am Unterrohr geht ja mal gar nicht.


----------



## L0cke (30. Oktober 2009)

Paolo schrieb:


> Nicht schlecht aber der mickrige Steuersatz am Unterrohr geht ja mal gar nicht.



schließe mich an , das sieht soooo hässlich aus oO


----------



## Papa Midnight (30. Oktober 2009)

Aber der funktioniert super und erhält die Höhe!


----------



## Sumsemann (30. Oktober 2009)

...aber der Reset, den du in deinem neuen Froggy hast würde schon besser aussehen.

So wie ich Max kenne wird er nach der Kritik hier den Steuersatz jetzt eh wechseln.

...kannst schon mal einen für ihn bestellen, sofern nicht auf Lager


----------



## Paolo (30. Oktober 2009)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Aber der funktioniert super und erhält die Höhe!



Egal, optisch geht der einfach überhaupt nicht. So etwas hätte bei mir keine Chance eingebaut zu werden. 
Die Gabel ist eine 1 1/8"?
Wenn dem so ist warum nicht sogar einen verwenden der quasi null Einbauhöhe hat und wo die Lager innen sitzen?


----------



## mkernbach (30. Oktober 2009)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> ...aber der Reset, den du in deinem neuen Froggy hast würde schon besser aussehen.
> 
> So wie ich Max kenne wird er nach der Kritik hier den Steuersatz jetzt eh wechseln.
> 
> ...kannst schon mal einen für ihn bestellen, sofern nicht auf Lager



Quatsch, der bleibt drin. Ist nur ne optische Sache, von daher..


----------



## schnitti (30. Oktober 2009)

mkernbach schrieb:


> Habe ein neueres Modell bekommen.  Vielleicht haben sie das Problem mit der knackenden Gabelbrücke beheben können. Ansonsten, ich bin guter Dinge!



Aha, und wo ist der Unterschied?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa Midnight (30. Oktober 2009)

Paolo schrieb:


> Egal, optisch geht der einfach überhaupt nicht. So etwas hätte bei mir keine Chance eingebaut zu werden.
> Die Gabel ist eine 1 1/8"?
> Wenn dem so ist warum nicht sogar einen verwenden der quasi null Einbauhöhe hat und wo die Lager innen sitzen?



Weil der Lenkwinkel sich dann verändert.


----------



## hopfer (30. Oktober 2009)

Paolo schrieb:


> Egal, optisch geht der einfach überhaupt nicht. So etwas hätte bei mir keine Chance eingebaut zu werden.
> Die Gabel ist eine 1 1/8"?
> Wenn dem so ist warum nicht sogar einen verwenden der quasi null Einbauhöhe hat und wo die Lager innen sitzen?



Gabel ist 1 1/8
wir wollen alle einen Flacheren Lenkwinkel


----------



## mkernbach (30. Oktober 2009)

schnitti schrieb:


> Aha, und wo ist der Unterschied?



Den direkten technischen Unterschied kenne ich nicht. Micha meinte nur das der Aufbau der "Einstellmöglichkeiten" an der Gabelkrone sich verändert hat.. Ergo wohl ein neueres/überarbeitetes Modell.


----------



## Paolo (30. Oktober 2009)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Weil der Lenkwinkel sich dann verändert.



Die BOS baut doch aber sicherlich höher als die Fox 36, oder?


----------



## Paolo (30. Oktober 2009)

hopfer schrieb:


> Gabel ist 1 1/8
> wir wollen alle einen Flacheren Lenkwinkel



Ok das wäre ein Argument. Wie flach ist denn der Winkel im Froggy? Wirklich zu steil?
Das durch Bauhöhe zu ändern ist aber auch alles andere als optimal.


----------



## Papa Midnight (30. Oktober 2009)

Die Köpfe sind anders. Ist etwas einfacher einzustellen als an meiner.


----------



## mkernbach (30. Oktober 2009)

Paolo schrieb:


> Ok das wäre ein Argument. Wie flach ist denn der Winkel im Froggy? Wirklich zu steil?
> Das durch Bauhöhe zu ändern ist aber auch alles andere als optimal.


----------



## hopfer (30. Oktober 2009)

Paolo schrieb:


> Ok das wäre ein Argument. Wie flach ist denn der Winkel im Froggy? Wirklich zu steil?
> Das durch Bauhöhe zu ändern ist aber auch alles andere als optimal.



ist mit 36 und ca. bei 66,5* und mit Totem /N´dee bei 66*-65,5*

vorausgesetzt man verwendet beide male eine Spacer Steuersatz wie den Reset Wan.5


----------



## schnitti (30. Oktober 2009)

mkernbach schrieb:


> Den direkten technischen Unterschied kenne ich nicht. Micha meinte nur das der Aufbau der "Einstellmöglichkeiten" an der Gabelkrone sich verändert hat.. Ergo wohl ein neueres/überarbeitetes Modell.



Wenn ich mich recht erinnere dann gibt es zwischen seiner und meiner schon Unterschiede, z.B. die Anordnung der Entlüftungsschrauben. Mittlerweile füllen sie auch mehr Öl in die Gabel, so dass sie nun auch deutlich schwerer ist als angegeben. 

Was meine N'dee angeht ist es allerdings so, dass ich mich mehr darüber aufrege was BOS da nun für eine Arbeit abgeliefert hat und die Gabel, die vor dem Einschicken astrein aussah, nun aussieht als ob man damit die Halle in Frankreich gefegt hat. Was auch nicht sein kann ist, dass BOS gebrauchte Teile für eine Reparatur verwendet. Ich weiss ja nicht wie ihr das seht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Paolo (30. Oktober 2009)

hopfer schrieb:


> ist mit 36 und ca. bei 66,5 und mit Totem /N´dee bei 66*-65,5*
> 
> vorausgesetzt man verwendet beide male eine Spacer Steuersatz wie den Reset Wan.5


Das ist doch noch ok mit der 36. Ist ja kein DH Rad.  Ich finde es teilweise beeindruckend wie leicht einige ihr Rad aufgebaut haben. Da gibt es ja einige die deutlich unter 15KG kommen mit dem Froggy.
Was wiegt denn da der Rahmen alleine?

Schön ist auch noch der Chris King Devolution Steuersatz meine ich.



schnitti schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich recht erinnere dann gibt es zwischen seiner und meiner schon Unterschiede, z.B. die Anordnung der Entlüftungsschrauben. Mittlerweile füllen sie auch mehr Öl in die Gabel, so dass sie nun auch deutlich schwerer ist als angegeben.
> 
> Was meine N'dee angeht ist es allerdings so, dass ich mich mehr darüber aufrege was BOS da nun für eine Arbeit abgeliefert hat und die Gabel, die vor dem Einschicken astrein aussah, nun aussieht als ob man damit die Halle in Frankreich gefegt hat. Was auch nicht sein kann ist, dass BOS gebrauchte Teile für eine Reparatur verwendet. Ich weiss ja nicht wie ihr das seht?



Ich würde das sofort reklamieren!


----------



## hopfer (30. Oktober 2009)

Der Rahmen wiegt nur 3kg
Mit Lyrik oder Fox 36 sind unter 15kg leicht zu schaffen mit 180mm ist das nur noch mit Kompromissen möglich


----------



## mkernbach (30. Oktober 2009)

schnitti schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich recht erinnere dann gibt es zwischen seiner und meiner schon Unterschiede, z.B. die Anordnung der Entlüftungsschrauben. Mittlerweile füllen sie auch mehr Öl in die Gabel, so dass sie nun auch deutlich schwerer ist als angegeben.
> 
> Was meine N'dee angeht ist es allerdings so, dass ich mich mehr darüber aufrege was BOS da nun für eine Arbeit abgeliefert hat und die Gabel, die vor dem Einschicken astrein aussah, nun aussieht als ob man damit die Halle in Frankreich gefegt hat. Was auch nicht sein kann ist, dass BOS gebrauchte Teile für eine Reparatur verwendet. Ich weiss ja nicht wie ihr das seht?



Sicher das du die Gabel an BOS geschickt hast und nicht an RST..? 

 Hört sich ja echt übel an..


----------



## Paolo (30. Oktober 2009)

hopfer schrieb:


> Der Rahmen wiegt nur 3kg
> Mit Lyrik oder Fox 36 sind unter 15kg leicht zu schaffen mit 180mm ist das nur noch mit Kompromissen möglich



Aber dann ohne den Dämpfer, oder?
Ist wirklich leicht für einen Freerider.
Wie zufrieden seid ihr denn mit der Hinterradfederung? Ist die schön soft abgestimmt und saugt sich richtig an den Untergrund oder ist sie eher strafferer Natur?


----------



## hopfer (30. Oktober 2009)

ist ohne Dämpfer 
Der Hinterbau ist super!
so ein richtiger Staubsauger.


----------



## schnitti (30. Oktober 2009)

Paolo schrieb:


> Ich würde das sofort reklamieren!



Habe ich natürlich auch sofort getan und erstmal mit dem dt. Importeur telefoniert und dann noch ein paar Bilder per Mail hinterhergeschickt. Ich hoffe nur, dass das jetzt nicht wieder ewig dauert.




mkernbach schrieb:


> Sicher das du die Gabel an BOS geschickt hast und nicht an RST..?
> 
> Hört sich ja echt übel an..



Naja, der dt. Importeur hat die Gabel sogar persönlich mit nach Frankreich genommen, da eh ein Ortstermin geplant war.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TeamAlter (31. Oktober 2009)

Die Gabel hätte ich gar nicht erst eingebaut, sondern nach dem Telefonat mit dem Importeur gleich wieder in seine Richtung geschickt.

Bei sowas muss man halt vorsorgen. Ich fahr ja jetzt die neue 2-Step Totem. Da liegt dann vorsichtshalber eine Solo Air bei mir im Keller 

@mkernbach: Der Steuersatz wirkt echt nich so klasse...


----------



## Papa Midnight (31. Oktober 2009)

Eine knackende Gabel gabs bei Rock Shox (Totem) und Fox ( viele 32er und 36er) auch schon. Ich finde sowas ärgerlich, aber nicht problematisch. Allerdings sollte da sonst auch nichts weiteres mit sein.


----------



## kingofdirt (31. Oktober 2009)

meiner neuer hobel ist heute zum ersten mal richtig ausgeführt worden!







Muss echt sagen ich bin schwer begeistert von dem Froggy! geht echt richtig gut!
Hatte davor ein Lapierre X-160, der Hinterbau des Froggy ist nochmal besser!
Geo mit der Lyrik und niedrigem Steuersatz ist sehr angenehm. Geht richtig voran!

Rad wiegt wie auf dem Bild 15,1 KG.
Es kommt nächste Woche noch ne XTR Kurbel mit nem leichteren Bashguard dran. Dann bau ich mir noch ne Carbonplatte für die Kefü.
Schaltung kommt noch komplett XO dran.


----------



## Freizeit-biker (31. Oktober 2009)

kingofdirt schrieb:


> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/501867
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/501868
> 
> Rad wiegt wie auf dem Bild 15,1 KG.
> ...


Wenn Du an der Kefü was ändern willst, dann schmeiss auch gleich die Rolle raus und ersetz den gesamten Aufbau auf der Grundplatte durch Teile von G-Junkies ZweiG. Das ist was Gescheites. Die DRS Rolle taugt auf Dauer überhaupt nicht. Ich würde da auch nicht auf das letzte Gramm schauen. Da unten sammelt sich gerne mal ordentlich Dreck an. Wenn du da zu unterdimensionierst konstruierst, dann erzeugst Du schnell Kernschrott.


----------



## Sumsemann (1. November 2009)

kingofdirt schrieb:


> Rad wiegt wie auf dem Bild 15,1 KG.
> Es kommt nächste Woche noch ne XTR Kurbel mit nem leichteren Bashguard dran. Dann bau ich mir noch ne Carbonplatte für die Kefü.
> Schaltung kommt noch komplett XO dran.



Hmmm... da gibst du ne Menge Geld aus um das Bike schlechter zu machen. An einem Froggy hat so etwas meiner Meinung nach nichts zu suchen.


----------



## lugggas (1. November 2009)

wieso schlechter?


----------



## Papa Midnight (1. November 2009)

Das wird ne ganz schöme Lösung. Vor allem leicht. Wenn du ein pedalierbares Endurobike mit bikeparkoption haben möchtest ist das ne super Lösung. Eine ähnliche Lösung haben die LP Teamfahrer an ihren Prototypen von Zesty über Spicy bis Froggy an ihren Rädern. Ist zB in dem Video Urge Kenia zu sehen.

Guckst du hier:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CD81geRGmwY"]YouTube - Run de Nicolas Vouilloz sur le Mont Kenya - Urge Kenya[/ame]


----------



## Sumsemann (1. November 2009)

Weil das Schaltwerk weniger Spannung hat und die XTR Kurbel bei weitem nicht so stabil ist wie die Saint.

Wenn es die Saint als "dreifach" gäbe währe sie statt meiner XT an meinem Spicy. Einfach eine Geile Kurbel die super zum Froggy passt!

Das Saint Schaltwerk begeistert mich jedesmal wenn ich bei Max Das Rad hinten einsetze (muss raus wenn wir mit meinem Wagen nach Willingen fahren) ...um Lämgen mehr Spannung als mein XT!!! Leider gibt es das Saint nicht mit langem Käfig. Der GS Käfig reicht bei mir nicht.

LG
Matthias


----------



## schnitti (1. November 2009)

TeamAlter schrieb:


> Die Gabel hätte ich gar nicht erst eingebaut, sondern nach dem Telefonat mit dem Importeur gleich wieder in seine Richtung geschickt.



Nun die Gabel liegt momentan auch noch im Karton. Mal sehen wie sehen wie das Feedback ist.



Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Eine knackende Gabel gabs bei Rock Shox (Totem) und Fox ( viele 32er und 36er) auch schon. Ich finde sowas ärgerlich, aber nicht problematisch. Allerdings sollte da sonst auch nichts weiteres mit sein.



Ja ich weiss, ist aber dennoch eigentlich nicht o.k. Haben wir uns ja schonmal drüber unterhalten. Was die Performance angeht war ich bislang ja auch sehr zufrieden mit der N'dee. Worüber ich mich so geärgert habe, ist die Art und Weise wie die letzte Überprüfung/ Reparatur in Frankreich durchgeführt wurde . 

Naja, mal abwarten was nun daraus wird.


----------



## Papa Midnight (1. November 2009)

Halt mich da mal bitte auf dem Laufenden. Die Jungs bei Sports Nut machen eigentlich immer nen super Job. denke mal, dass das dann an BOS liegt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schnitti (1. November 2009)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Halt mich da mal bitte auf dem Laufenden. Die Jungs bei Sports Nut machen eigentlich immer nen super Job. denke mal, dass das dann an BOS liegt.



Ja, werde ich machen. Ich mache Sports Nut auch überhaupt keinen Vorwurf. Mit deren Service bin ich bislang auch absolut zufrieden. Die Geschichte hat definitiv BOS verbockt.


----------



## kingofdirt (1. November 2009)

Die Teile die noch dran kommen sind alle von meinem alten Rad, kauf also nichts neu. Die Parts sind alles schon in vielen BikePark Einsätzen und sogar DH Rennen getestet.

Und ich finde gerade an nem Froggy haben leichte Teile was zu suchen.

Wer bitte sagt das ne XTR nicht so stabil wie ne Saint ist?
Und warum sollte ein XO Schaltwerk schlechter wie ein Saint sein?

Abgesehen davon kannst die Saint doch 3-fach fahren, gleicher Lochdurchmesser....


----------



## Papa Midnight (1. November 2009)

Die saint ist schon erheblich stabiler als die XTR, was ja allein schon durch den Aufbau zu erkennen ist. Im Vergleich zur aktuellen XT Kurbel sprechen wir hier von ca. 30% höherer Steifigkeit. Kommt vielleicht drauf an, was du so wiegst und was für ein Einsatzgebiet die Kurbel zu schaffen hat. Ein kurzes X0 Schaltwerk hat schon eine hohe Spannung, aber ein Saint Schaltwerk eben noch ein bischen mehr. Funktionieren wird das alles. Ist eben race lastiger. Weniger hardcore. Da sieht man mal wieder, wie flexibel die Gestaltung eines Froggy sein kann.


----------



## kingofdirt (1. November 2009)

Hardcore 

XTR ist halt auch deutlich wertiger wie Saint, also soviel wie ein 3KG Rahmen hebt die bestimmt. Glaube da muss sich keiner, egal wie schwer sorgen machen dass ne XTR Kurbel kracht und nicht steif genug ist.

XO und Saint sind sicher beide gute Schaltwerke. Wobei ich jetzt beim Fahren mit dem Saint eigentlich etwas entäuscht war.
Bin in den letzten Jahren im DH Bereich XO/X9 und XT gefahren. 

Funktioniert alles völlig ausreichend gut und lang genug.

Vielleicht bin ich aber auch einfach zu racig und nicht genug Hardcore, or whatever.....


----------



## Papa Midnight (1. November 2009)

Ist alles eine Frage des Fahrstils. Ich hab leider schon gebrochene XT Kurbeln gesehen. Saint ist halt für DH zugelassen. Alle anderen nicht. Sagt zumindest Frau Shimano.


----------



## kingofdirt (1. November 2009)

zugegeben XT hab ich auch schon verbogen gesehen (aber nie gebrochen), aber XTR noch nie. 

Was mich an der Saint zum Kotzen bringt ist die nervige Oberfläche mit dem Design. Nach 2std Schlammfahrt ist das alles silber  bei der XTR und SLX ist das praktikscher gelöst.


----------



## schnitti (2. November 2009)

Bislang hat die XTR bei mir am Froggy auch gehalten. Gibt es eigentlich etwas was man tunlichst unterlassen sollte wenn man die Kurbel nicht schrotten will? Im übrigen ist die XTR genauso empfindlich wie jede andere Kurbel auch und 2 Std. im Schlamm hinterlassen dort genauso Spuren.


----------



## kingofdirt (2. November 2009)

aber die ist da schon silbern, die saint wird von schwarz zu silber, schon ein mächtiger unterschied


----------



## schnitti (2. November 2009)

O.k., das schon. Aber irgendwann ist der Lack auch runter und der XTR-Schriftzug ebenfalls weg. Wenn Du das vermeiden willst dann gibst eigenlich nicht anderes als abkleben, z.b. mit klarer Lackschutzfolie.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mkernbach (2. November 2009)

schnitti schrieb:


> [...]
> Was die Performance angeht war ich bislang ja auch sehr zufrieden mit der N'dee.
> [...]



Eine Frage zu deiner N'Dee hätte ich noch. Wie hat sich das Ansprechverhalten innerhalb der Einfahrzeit bei dir verändert? Und, wie lange hat es ca. gedauert?

War letzten Samstag in Willingen und habe einwenig mit dem Rebound rumgespielt. Nach einigen Testfahrten war ich begeistert wie feinfühlig sie anspricht. Kein Vergleich zu meiner vorherigen Talas..


----------



## schnitti (2. November 2009)

Ich kann mich noch erinnern, dass mir meine N'dee am Anfang, bei ersten Tests im Stand, noch etwas bockig vorkam. Der erste Eindruck änderte sich beim Fahren allerdings grundlegend - lief schon echt gut. Naja, Tests im Stand sind ja auch nicht wirklich aussagekräftig   Ich habe dann direkt die weiche Feder eingebaut, obwohl ich eigentlich etwas zu schwer bin (75-80 kg). Das Ansprechverhalten ist aber innerhalb der Einfahrzeit nochmals etwas besser geworden. Zug- und Druckstufe fahre ich fast wie im Werks-Setup jeweils 2-3 Clicks weniger, wenn ich mir recht erinnere.

Was die Talas angeht hast Du absolut recht. Ich habe sie ja auch mal gefahren.

P.S.: Wie ist eigentlich die Resonanz auf Deine Bikemarkt-Anzeige für die Talas bislang? Edit: Frage hat sich glaube erübrigt wie ich gerade gesehen habe...


----------



## mkernbach (2. November 2009)

Habe knapp 20 Anfragen innerhalb 15 Minuten bekommen. Habe sie dann an den erstbesten Käufer verkauft der den vollen Preis zahlen wollte. Einige Anfragen waren ganz schön dreist. Mal eben 25% vom VHB und so ;-)

Habe sie jedoch auch relativ günstig reingestellt, da sie wie auf den Fotos zu erkennen deutliche Gebrauchsspuren hat.

Ich bin ja gespannt wie die N'Dee sich noch entwickeln wird. Bisher ist noch kein Knacken aus der Gabelkrone zu hören. Aber viel hat sie ja noch nicht erlebt. ;-)

Fahre ebenfalls die weiche Feder bei gleicher Gewichtsklasse. Um die Druckstufe habe ich mich noch garnicht gekümmert. Da ist das bisherige Verhalten in Ordnung. Aber ganz ehrlich, ich muss das mit einer zweiten Person machen die Ahnung hat. Wie die Zugstufe sich auswirkt ist für mich - praktisch - verständlich, aber die Druckstufe finde ich ein ticken schwieriger zu definieren.


----------



## schnitti (2. November 2009)

Diese Spassvögel hast Du leider immer wieder. Bei mir ist die Resonanz recht mau, aber ich hätte auch ganz gerne 'ne Ecke mehr für die Gabel.

Ich wollte Dir mit meinen Schauergeschichte auch nicht den Spass verderben. Ich hoffe, dass ist nicht so rüber gekommen. Das Knacken hat ja auch nicht die Funktion beeinträchtigt. Wie ist bei Dir denn die Ausnutzung des Federwegs am Samstag gewesen?


----------



## mkernbach (2. November 2009)

Deine Gabel ist ja auch total neuwertig, da ist es verständlich das man mehr haben möchte für das Material. Problematisch finde ich es mit dem Casting / Lackierung deiner Talas. Silber passt leider nicht zu jedem Bike.. Mal über Ebay versucht? Obwohl ich persönlich ja Ebay immer versuche zu meiden wo es nur geht.

Quatsch! Hast du nicht.  Das mit dem Knacken aus der Gabelkrone habe ich ja bereits von Papa Midnight erzählt bekommen, bzw. auf einer Testfahrt mit seinem Bike festgestellt. Ich finde es auch nicht weiter schlimm. Meine Kettenführung ist sowieso lauter als jedes Knacken.. ;-)

Federweg.. Hmm.. Schwierig. Bin am Samstag nicht all zu viel gefahren, war auch kein guter Tag für mich. Fühlte mich anfänglich nicht wohl und irgendwie hatte es mir auch keinen großen Spaß gemacht. Habe daher fast alle Drops inkl. Tables außen vor gelassen und mich erstmal nur auf die Druckstufe konzentriert. Gerade bei den Bremswellen hatte man ja optimales Testgebiet.. Es fehlen noch ein paar cm. Finde ich aber ganz vorteilhaft, gerade ich als Anfänger verhaue ja mal die ein oder andere Landung..


----------



## B3ppo (3. November 2009)

Oh es gibt auch einen Froggy Thread  
Wenn man immer nur in die Abos schaut.... hat auch gedauert bis ich gemerkt hab, dass der Zesty/Spicy/Froggy Thread jetzt im Herstellerforum ist. 

Also mein neuster Schatz:




Gabel: 2010er Totem Coil
Dämpfer Fox DHX Air 5.0
Bremsen: Avid Code 203
Bereifung: Muddy Marry 2,5 oder fürn Bikepark Michelin DH16
Laufräder: Mavic Deetraks (hinten Steckachse)
Lenker: Truvativ Holzfeller 710mm
Vorbau: Truvativ Holzfeller
Kurbel: Holzfeller 2fach
Schaltwerk: X9
Shifter: SLX
Sattel: Fizik Zeak
Pedale: NC 17 Mag I

Gewicht: 17,5 -  noch Tuning Potential aber stabil !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hopfer (3. November 2009)

Die Matschige Marie passt bei Problemlos dir durch den Hinterbau?
der Hinterbau ist Gemessen 74mm Breit und die Marie 64-66mm


----------



## Asha'man (4. November 2009)

Jap, passt. Ist nicht viel Platz, aber es passt.  Fahre die auch im Winter und sonst bei Bedarf.


----------



## B3ppo (4. November 2009)

Stimmt Platz ist nicht viel, aber bei feuchtem Waldboden 
Im Sommer wenn es trocken ist kommen die DH drauf und bei Touren mal sehen, evtl die Ardent 2,4 vom Zesty.


----------



## Papa Midnight (4. November 2009)

Naja, der OEM Conti hat ja auch nicht viel Platz gelassen...


----------



## thomatos (5. November 2009)

Hi,

ich will mir in mein Froggy 318 eine Totem Coil einbauen.
Soll ich eine mit 1.5" Steuerrohr nehmen? Wenn ja, welcher Steuersatz ist zu empfehlen bzw. welche habt ihr drinnen? Vorbau ist dann auch faellig.. Wie lang muss das Steuerrohr denn sein bei einer gebrauchten? Hab mein Bike leider diese Woche nicht bei mir zum nachmessen.

Danke.

mfg
Thomas


----------



## schnitti (5. November 2009)

1.5" muss nicht sein, 1 1/8" langt doch. Zumal die Auswahl an Vorbauten bei 1 1/8" deutlich besser ist. Ich kann bspw. den Reset Wan.5 empfehlen, absolut top. Das Steuerrohr vom Froggy ist bei beiden Größen im übrigen 120 mm lang, den Rest musst Du dann zusammenaddieren.


----------



## Papa Midnight (5. November 2009)

den gibts dann auch in Farbe 

in blau...





oder grün...


----------



## mkernbach (5. November 2009)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> [...]



Hui..


----------



## Sumsemann (5. November 2009)

mkernbach schrieb:


> Hui..



...und???? 

Nicht doch noch nen neuen Steuersatz


----------



## Bikedude001 (5. November 2009)

Stimmt 1 1/8 reicht eigentlich völlig aus und die Vorbauauswahl ist in der Tat größer. 1,5 sieht aber schon fetter aus! Ist theoretisch auch steifer. Kann ich nicht beurteilen, ob man das wirklich merkt.
1,5er Steuersätze gibt es z.B. von Crank Brothers, Canke Creek oder Chris King....
Den Straitline Vorbau finde ich Porno! Ist aber nich ganz billig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TeamAlter (5. November 2009)

Ich hab mein Gabelrohr erst mal auf 210 mm abgesägt. In meiner Galerie sind Bilder vom Rad. Kannst dir ja dann selber ein Bild machen.
Ich personlich finde 1,5 Zoll auch deutlich feiner. Ist auch leichter und sieht bei einem dafür vorgesehenen Steuerrohr stimmiger aus.
Alternativ könntest du halt auch 1,125 auf 1,5 Zoll nehmen.
Als Steuersatz habe ich den FSA Orbit ... drin.
Vorbau Thomson X4. Keiner ist schöner! 
Leichter wäre noch der Syntace.


----------



## Levty (5. November 2009)

Egal wie stimmig das Cockpit von dem 918 da oben ist, die "Spacer" Säule vermasselt es komplett...


----------



## Bikedude001 (5. November 2009)

Levty schrieb:


> Egal wie stimmig das Cockpit von dem 918 da oben ist, die "Spacer" Säule vermasselt es komplett...


 
Stimmt, die Säule sieht ein bischen ******** aus.
Den Spacer hatte ich in der Not aus einem Gabelstandrohr von einer Motorradgabel gedreht.
Jetzt sind welche aus Alu drin und auch ein bischen niedriger.
@ Team Alter: Nice! dein Frosch


----------



## schnitti (5. November 2009)

mkernbach schrieb:


> Hui..



Ha, gibt ja nicht viele Bilder von meinem Bike aber der Steuersatz ist doch echt schick  Ich glaube ich war der Erste, der den WAN.5 am Froggy hatte. Michael hat mir den im Januar extra noch besorgt weil ich unbedingt was grünes wollte...


----------



## hopfer (5. November 2009)

Ich hab in auch und zwar in Rot


----------



## Papa Midnight (6. November 2009)

Und ich hab ihn jetzt in blau


----------



## mkernbach (6. November 2009)

Ihr seid doch alle doof.

grün rot blau

hmm.. schwarz fehlt noch .. ;-)


----------



## Papa Midnight (6. November 2009)

Stimmt. Aber alles, was für den Reset spricht ist die Farbe. Na klar funktioniert der super, aber er ist viel zu schwer und kostet 139 Euro. Hätte lieber nen Hope in Farbe gehabt. Aber da klemmen die Briten ja mal wieder...


----------



## mkernbach (6. November 2009)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa Midnight (6. November 2009)

Aaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhh!


----------



## Sumsemann (6. November 2009)

mkernbach schrieb:


>



...bau dir den ein... und dein Rad kommt nicht mehr in mein Auto


----------



## Papa Midnight (6. November 2009)

Quatsch. Stehste doch drauf...


----------



## runterwetzer (6. November 2009)

Hab mich für den Acros Steuersatz entschieden. Bei dem gefallen mir die Übergänge zum Rahmen einfach besser und halten wird der wohl auch. Drei Tage Dauerdownhill in Bad Wildbad hat er jedenfalls schon mal überlebt. Der Lenker fühlt sich mit dem dicken Vorbau dabei deutlich steifer an. Die Lenkpräzision hat sich mit der Gabel auch deutlich verbessert - was bei den Standrohren auch zu erwarten war.



Salute

runterwetzer


----------



## Sumsemann (6. November 2009)

runterwetzer schrieb:


> Hab mich für den Acros Steuersatz entschieden. Bei dem gefallen mir die Übergänge zum Rahmen einfach besser und halten wird der wohl auch. Drei Tage Dauerdownhill in Bad Wildbad hat er jedenfalls schon mal überlebt. Der Lenker fühlt sich mit dem dicken Vorbau dabei deutlich steifer an. Die Lenkpräzision hat sich mit der Gabel auch deutlich verbessert - was bei den Standrohren auch zu erwarten war.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Wenn ich ehrlich sein darf, dann ist der Reset (mit Ausnahme des lila farbenden) wesentlich schöner.

Geschmäcker sind aber verschieden...
...zum Glück!!! Sonst würden ja alle Frauen nur auf mich stehen 

LG
Matthias


----------



## Freizeit-biker (6. November 2009)

runterwetzer schrieb:


> Hab mich für den Acros Steuersatz entschieden. Bei dem gefallen mir die Übergänge zum Rahmen einfach besser und halten wird der wohl auch. Drei Tage Dauerdownhill in Bad Wildbad hat er jedenfalls schon mal überlebt. Der Lenker fühlt sich mit dem dicken Vorbau dabei deutlich steifer an. Die Lenkpräzision hat sich mit der Gabel auch deutlich verbessert - was bei den Standrohren auch zu erwarten war.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Achte bei den ersten Ausfahten auf das Spiel am unteren Lager. Bei mir ist die Fase auf dem Lagerboden, die das Lager auf dem Gabelschaft zentrieren soll so klein ausgefallen, dass ich das Lager seht start vorspannen muss, damit es nicht wackelt. 
Wenn ich nicht Mit einem Gipsbein ausser Gefecht wäre, hätte ich das Teil schon zu Arcros zurück geschickt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freizeit-biker (6. November 2009)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> Wenn ich ehrlich sein darf, dann ist der Reset (mit Ausnahme des lila farbenden) wesentlich schöner.
> 
> Geschmäcker sind aber verschieden...
> ...zum Glück!!! Sonst würden ja alle Frauen nur auf mich stehen
> ...


Vor allen Dingen ist das der einzige Steuersatz, von dem man sagen kann: Von Vorn bis Hinten sauber durchkonstruiert.
Da kommt auch ein Chris king nicht mit.


----------



## runterwetzer (6. November 2009)

Freizeit-biker schrieb:


> Achte bei den ersten Ausfahten auf das Spiel am unteren Lager. Bei mir ist die Fase auf dem Lagerboden, die das Lager auf dem Gabelschaft zentrieren soll so klein ausgefallen, dass ich das Lager seht start vorspannen muss, damit es nicht wackelt.
> Wenn ich nicht Mit einem Gipsbein ausser Gefecht wäre, hätte ich das Teil schon zu Arcros zurück geschickt.



Bei mir ist alles OK mit dem Teil. Ist sehr sauber verarbeitet, passt absolut präzise und hat sich einfach und ohne große Vorspannung einstellen lassen. Nach ein paar Bikeparkbesuchen hat sich daran auch noch nichts geändert. Vielleicht hast Du mit Deinem einfach Pech gehabt (oder ich mit meinem Glück  )

Grüße


----------



## mkernbach (6. November 2009)

Axalp schrieb:


> Mein neues Spassgerät:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Erfahrungsberichte zum RC4 bitte


----------



## schnitti (9. November 2009)

Nachdem es hier ja mal wieder ziemlich ruhig geworden ist, wollte ich mal für Abwechslung sorgen - und zwar in Form ein paar neuer Laufräder für mein Froggy. Komponenten sind Hope Pro II, Alexrims Supra D und Sapim D-Light Speichen mit Polyax-Nippeln.


----------



## andi261277 (10. November 2009)

Hallo! Da ich mir ein Froggy 918 kaufen möchte, mein Laufrad hinten 12 mm Steckachse hat wollte ich mal fragen ob das funktioniert, oder ob ich die Nabe auf 10 mm umbauen muss?


----------



## Freizeit-biker (10. November 2009)

Das Froggy hat normale Ausfallenden. Als Hinerradnabe  mit 135 mm Breite, 10 mm Steckachse oder Schnellspanner.


----------



## Papa Midnight (10. November 2009)

Ich hab in mein Froggy 918 die Hope Schraubnabe eingebaut. Fluppt erwartungsgemäß super.


----------



## andi261277 (10. November 2009)

Tja lieber wär mir ehrlich gesagt schon ne 12 mm Achse! Dürfte ja doch Stabiler sein nehme ich an!

Zum Steuersatz! Hat jemand von euch mit Sixpack Steuersatz Erfahrung?
Ist relativ günstig, hat Industrielager und noch dazu relativ leicht.
Kann da was verkehrt sein damit?


----------



## B3ppo (10. November 2009)

andi261277 schrieb:


> Hallo! Da ich mir ein Froggy 918 kaufen möchte, mein Laufrad hinten 12 mm Steckachse hat wollte ich mal fragen ob das funktioniert, oder ob ich die Nabe auf 10 mm umbauen muss?



Servus,
ich hab auch ein 12mm Steckachse Hinterrad gehabt. Irgendwie haben die Jungs der  Fahrradkiste da ne Schraubachse draus gebastelt  Super stabil!


----------



## Fantoum (10. November 2009)

runterwetzer schrieb:


> Hab mich für den Acros Steuersatz entschieden. Bei dem gefallen mir die Übergänge zum Rahmen einfach besser und halten wird der wohl auch. Drei Tage Dauerdownhill in Bad Wildbad hat er jedenfalls schon mal überlebt. Der Lenker fühlt sich mit dem dicken Vorbau dabei deutlich steifer an. Die Lenkpräzision hat sich mit der Gabel auch deutlich verbessert - was bei den Standrohren auch zu erwarten war.
> 
> Salute
> 
> runterwetzer



Hallo! hast du zufällig noch ein Bild, das das von dir montierte "schutzblech" / umwerferdreckschutz genauer zeigt? wäre toll, wenn du das hier posten könntest! ich glaube zu sehen, dass der nur mit kabelbinder festgemacht ist, aber ist der eigenbau oder irgendwoher?

ohne wirkliche absprühmöglichkeit machts mir nicht so viel spaß, da unten öfter viel dreck wegzumachen.. ganz zu schweigen vom kommenden winter, sollte da mal salz an den umwerfer kommen und er dann so wie bei nem anderen rad letztes jahr komplett stehen bleiben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freizeit-biker (10. November 2009)

Fantoum schrieb:


> ohne wirkliche absprühmöglichkeit machts mir nicht so viel spaß, da unten öfter viel dreck wegzumachen.. ganz zu schweigen vom kommenden winter, sollte da mal salz an den umwerfer kommen und er dann so wie bei nem anderen rad letztes jahr komplett stehen bleiben.


Eimer Wasser nach der Ausfahrt drüber und dann ein bischen Kriechöl auf die Gelenke. Das hält garanteirt länger als einen Winter.
Die Salzbrühe und der Dreck aus Pfützen spritzt überall hin. Da würde nur hermetisches Verschliessen helfen.


----------



## L0cke (11. November 2009)

wie siehts denn eigentlich aus, wenn man seinen froggyrahmen in einer anderen farbe pulvern lassen würde, erlischt doch bestimmt die garantie oder?
Komme auf den gedanken, weil die farbe des aktuellen framekits einfach nur ******* aussieht, grün war viel schöner


----------



## EinStift (11. November 2009)

Hihi der LOcke 
Ich denke mal, dass die Garantie erlischt---> Modifikation des Rahmens.


----------



## runterwetzer (11. November 2009)

Fantoum schrieb:


> Hallo! hast du zufällig noch ein Bild, das das von dir montierte "schutzblech" / umwerferdreckschutz genauer zeigt? wäre toll, wenn du das hier posten könntest! ich glaube zu sehen, dass der nur mit kabelbinder festgemacht ist, aber ist der eigenbau oder irgendwoher?
> 
> ohne wirkliche absprühmöglichkeit machts mir nicht so viel spaß, da unten öfter viel dreck wegzumachen.. ganz zu schweigen vom kommenden winter, sollte da mal salz an den umwerfer kommen und er dann so wie bei nem anderen rad letztes jahr komplett stehen bleiben.



Hallo Fantoum,

ansich bekommt man den Umwerfer ja ganz gut gereinigt, nur ist mir im Winter das Teil schon ein paar mal unter dem sich bildenden Dreckhaufen (da sammelt sich geschätzt etwa ein halbes Kilo an) eingefroren. 

hier ein paar Bilder vom Fender. Der Fender ist ein Eigenbau und, wie Du schon richtig gesehen hast, nur mit zwei Kabelbindern fixiert. Diese müssen das Schutzblech eigentlich nur daran hindern nach oben abzuhauen. In alle anderen Richtungen klemmt es sich von selbst. Mir ging es bei der Konstruktion auch darum, daß es schnell und einfach wieder abzunehmen ist und nicht klappern kann.
Als Urform habe ich ein Ansteckschutzblech von SKS verwendet und das Glas- und Karbongelege auf die Innenseite laminiert. Die Sitzstrebenhalter habe ich direkt auf den Rahmen laminiert (mit Trennfolie dazwischen!). Zu guter letzt dann alles mit angedicktem Harz verbinden, verschleifen, Lackieren und fertig. Arbeitszeit ca. 3h ohne Abbindzeiten.


Gruß

Runterwetzer


----------



## Sumsemann (11. November 2009)

runterwetzer schrieb:


> Hallo Fantoum,
> 
> ansich bekommt man den Umwerfer ja ganz gut gereinigt, nur ist mir im Winter das Teil schon ein paar mal unter dem sich bildenden Dreckhaufen (da sammelt sich geschätzt etwa ein halbes Kilo an) eingefroren.
> 
> ...



Sehr, sehr schön!!! 

Ich auch haben will 

LG
Matthias


----------



## VoikaZ (11. November 2009)

runterwetzer schrieb:


> hier ein paar Bilder vom Fender



 Der schaut ja super aus  



Sumsemann schrieb:


> Ich auch haben will



Ich auch 
Schätze das wird ne Großbestellung 

M.f.G.

Volker


----------



## hopfer (11. November 2009)

will auch einen 

@Runterwetzer
wie gut passt der Rain King durch den Hinterbau?
und hast du Vielleicht schon mal einen Kaiser hinten drin gehabt?
Schön wäre auch ein Fahrbericht am besten im vergleich zum Kaiser 

MfG Peter


----------



## nitrous-20 (11. November 2009)

L0cke schrieb:


> wie siehts denn eigentlich aus, wenn man seinen froggyrahmen in einer anderen farbe pulvern lassen würde, erlischt doch bestimmt die garantie oder?
> Komme auf den gedanken, weil die farbe des aktuellen framekits einfach nur ******* aussieht, grün war viel schöner



schreib doch einfach eine mail an den hersteller oder importeur,dann weißt du bescheid!
ich lasse mir meinen (kein lapierre!) nächste woche direkt über denn hersteller neu pulvern.
o ton: kein problem


----------



## runterwetzer (11. November 2009)

hopfer schrieb:


> will auch einen
> 
> @Runterwetzer
> wie gut passt der Rain King durch den Hinterbau?
> ...


 
Hallo Peter,

der RK geht problemlos durch den Hinterbau. Fahre den Reifen auf den Originallaufraedern fast ausschliesslich im Bikepark (nachdem ich mal den Fehler gemacht habe damit auf eine 50 km Tour zu gehen). Hast ja bestimmt schon von dem phaenomenalen Rollwiderstand gelesen. Alle Geruechte dahingehend kann ich bestaetigen! Wenns auf der Strasse leicht Bergab geht muss man trotzdem treten um nicht stehen zu bleiben. Der Grip ist im Trockenen wie bei Naesse aber genau so ueberragend. Da muss man sich erst mal dran gewoehnen (besonders die Bremseigenschaften). Im Vergleich zum Kaiser lauft der RK auf Brechsand und losem Schotter nicht gaaanz so souveraen. Die Laufruhe des Kaiser ist bei sehr harten Boeden auch einen Hauch besser. Dafuer fuehlt sich der RK bei Breiboden und in Kurven etwas wohler. Alles in allem empfinde ich die Unterschiede zwischen den Beiden allerdings als recht gering. Der Hinterreifen auf den Bildern hat jetzt etwa 8 Bikeparkbesuche und diverse Freeridetouren hinter sich und sieht immer noch recht gut aus. Bin allerdings nicht so der Reifenschleifer  daher vielleicht kein Masstab. Probiers einfach mal aus. Falsch kannste damit eigentlich nix machen. 

Salute

Runterwetzer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## L0cke (11. November 2009)

EinStift schrieb:


> Hihi der LOcke
> Ich denke mal, dass die Garantie erlischt---> Modifikation des Rahmens.



hi EinStift 



nitrous-20 schrieb:


> schreib doch einfach eine mail an den hersteller oder importeur,dann weißt du bescheid!
> ich lasse mir meinen (kein lapierre!) nächste woche direkt über denn hersteller neu pulvern.
> o ton: kein problem



werd mal anschreiben, das blau vom kit geht irgendwie mal gar nicht für meinen geschmack


----------



## Papa Midnight (12. November 2009)

Ey...suchst du Streit? ;-)


----------



## L0cke (12. November 2009)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Ey...suchst du Streit? ;-)



 steh grad aufm schlauch und komm nemmer nunder , worum wollen wir streiten, über das blau am froggy?


----------



## Sumsemann (13. November 2009)

...Papa baut sich grad besagtes Froggy auf...


----------



## Papa Midnight (13. November 2009)

"Das Blau"? das sind ehr "Die Bläue"...


----------



## TeamAlter (14. November 2009)

Hier mal mein Frosch mit nem Fox DHX 5.0 Coil:





... und hier als Vergleich mit dem DHX 5.0 Air:





Die Feder ist ein klein wenig zu hart für mich. Bräuchte wohl eine 350er.
Vom Ansprechverhalten her kommt er mir ein wenig besser als der DHX Air vor. Fahre Morgen aber nochmal den Air zum Vergleich.
Das mehr als doppelt so hohe Gewicht des Coil wird ihn aber wohl für Touren disqualifizieren. Für Bikepark und andere Gondelei wäre er aber sicher die bessere Wahl.

Ps: LRS ist auch neu und wiegt nur 1664 g plus 42 g für die 10 mm Steckachse am HR 

Aktuelles Gewicht mit DHX 5.0 Coil: 16,4 kg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mkernbach (14. November 2009)

aber zu weiß! ;-)


----------



## EinStift (14. November 2009)

Sieht mit Air irgendwie "stimmiger" aus


----------



## hopfer (14. November 2009)

schön!

was für ein LRS?

Flow+Arolite/Cx-ray+Alu+ Dt Swiss 240s oder Acros???


----------



## TeamAlter (14. November 2009)

EinStift schrieb:


> Sieht mit Air irgendwie "stimmiger" aus



Sehe ich auch so 
... wobei mit Titanfeder... hmmmm

@Hopfer: Flow+CX-Ray+Polyax grün+ 240s 20/10 mm + seltene Rotwild TAS Steckachse


----------



## Asha'man (15. November 2009)

@TeamAlter: Gefällt!


----------



## lugggas (15. November 2009)

Servus,

hat hier einer der Umwerfer-Fahrer zufällig noch die Platte übrig, mit der man den Umwerfer ans Lager schrauben würde? Mein SLX vom Froggy will vll bald ans Tretlager eines anderen Bikes. 

Geht das mit dem Schutzblech denn aus? Könnte mir vorstellen, dass das voll eingefedert rel. eng ist, oder?

cheers


----------



## L0cke (15. November 2009)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> ...Papa baut sich grad besagtes Froggy auf...





Papa Midnight schrieb:


> "Das Blau"? das sind ehr "Die Bläue"...



ich weiß das er sich so nen blaufrosch aufbaut  , ist aber irgendwie bisher nicht so meine favoritenfarbe am froggy, auch weil der rahmen sonst so weiß ist 

drückt mir die daumen kann evtl noch nen froggyrahmen bekommen in grün, allerdings wäre der gebraucht,  hoffe da geht noch was am preis sonst hol ich mir wirklich noch nen neuen und dann ist der weiß/blau aber dann bekomm ich fast für den gleichen preis nen liteville 901 bzw socom , neu wohlgemerkt , gefallen mir von den fahreigenschaften her auch beide sehr gut.



lugggas schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> hat hier einer der Umwerfer-Fahrer zufällig noch die Platte übrig, mit der man den Umwerfer ans Lager schrauben würde? Mein SLX vom Froggy will vll bald ans Tretlager eines anderen Bikes.



ich hab evtl eine grundplatte vom  950er XTR über, bzw ich könnte dir ne e-typeplatte (mit kefü) bauen



lugggas schrieb:


> Geht das mit dem Schutzblech denn aus? Könnte mir vorstellen, dass das voll eingefedert rel. eng ist, oder?
> 
> cheers



ist am hinterbau festgemacht, dürfte nicht schleifen, auch wenn er voll einfedert.


----------



## hopfer (15. November 2009)

ich habe noch 2 platten vom XT 770


----------



## Papa Midnight (16. November 2009)

lugggas schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> hat hier einer der Umwerfer-Fahrer zufällig noch die Platte übrig, mit der man den Umwerfer ans Lager schrauben würde? Mein SLX vom Froggy will vll bald ans Tretlager eines anderen Bikes.
> 
> ...



Hab noch ne Platte über. Schick mal ne PN.


----------



## Asha'man (16. November 2009)

Mein Frosch knarzt jetzt ganz böse aus richtung Tretlager.  Werde das heute abend mal untersuchen, wenn ich Zeit finde. Hoffe nix schlimmes...Riss am Tretlager am Zesty reicht mir. 

Drückt mir mal die Daumen. Werde berichten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hopfer (16. November 2009)

wird wahrscheinlich bloß das Innenlager sein mein Saint ist auch schon tot.


----------



## Asha'man (16. November 2009)

Innenlager wäre noch ok. Mal sehen, was es ist. Aber gerade das Saint Innenlager (gibts ein spezielles Saint innenlager überhaupt?) sollte doch mehr, als eine Saison halten?!

Hast du es dann einfach ausgetauscht?


----------



## Levty (16. November 2009)

@luggas
Hab sogar noch einen ganzen Umwerfer da... Also bei Interesse...


----------



## hopfer (16. November 2009)

Saint Innenlager gibt es (ist Gold)
sollten schon aber....was will man machen kostet ja "nur" 25â¬-30â¬

habe es noch nicht getauscht der Winter darf es noch etwas piesacken 
ansonsten ist der Tausch ja recht einfach.


----------



## Asha'man (16. November 2009)

Ja, aber sind ja nicht nur 30â¬. Muss mir das Ding besorgen, ausbauen/einbauen. Zeit in der ich fahren kÃ¶nnte...


----------



## hopfer (16. November 2009)

@Levty
Dein Umwerfer im Bikemarkt ist ein E-Type
interessant wäre welcher Typ genau, es gibt nämlich den SLX für 3-fach und 2-fach Kurbeln (steht da eine Nummer drauf?)

@Asha´man
wohl wahr!


----------



## Wolf Schreiner (21. November 2009)

Hi,

habe gestern Abend mal ein wenig gebastelt. Und das ist rausgekommen





Wiegt so 15.220 gr.

Grüsse
Wolf


----------



## RS-68 (21. November 2009)

Ohne Worte  !

Einfach nur geil die Kiste 

Willst du sie evtl. verkaufen ?

P.S. Die Sattelstütze ist eine silberne Thomson !?


----------



## hopfer (21. November 2009)

hab mir auch überlegt eine 40 oder Boxxer rein zu bauen aber ist dann doch etwas übertrieben, oder?
Die Reifen sind aber etwas kümmerlich geraten für das Fahrwerk.

ist eine Thomson Masterpiece.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi261277 (21. November 2009)

Gibts auch schon Erfahrungen mit Bergauf fahren und Doppelbrückengabel?
Wie schauts mit kniffeligen Spitzkehren aus! Ist das dann auch noch machbar?


----------



## Freizeit-biker (21. November 2009)

Sorry, aber die 40 schlägt das Bike tot. Ausserdem XTR-Kurbeln und Einfachkettenblatt?
40 und DHX 5 Air?
Das passt irgendwie überhaupt nicht mehr zusammen.

Ist aber nur meine Meinung. Sag mal an wie sich das Gerät fährt.


----------



## kingofdirt (21. November 2009)

sieht hauptsächlich nach viel Geld verbraten aus der aufbau.

Du hast noch ein altes DEEMAX hr, wow die waren ja echt nicht stabil, sind mir recht schnell die nippel ausgerissen.

aber die 40 passt nicht rein. weder optisch noch funktionell


----------



## Papa Midnight (21. November 2009)

Wow. Großartiges Gewicht haste da erreicht. Dagegen sehen so manche DH racer schlecht aus. Welchen Steuersatz hast du genommen?


----------



## hopfer (21. November 2009)

wen ich mich recht erinnere ist es ein ACROS Ai-25


----------



## lugggas (21. November 2009)

@ hopfer: Meld mich nochmal, falls ich das Ding brauch!

Air Dämpfer und 40 passen leider echt nicht soo zusammen.

Meine LG1+ sollte bald kommen, dann kann ich auch wieder fotos machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Paolo (22. November 2009)

Wolf Schreiner schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> habe gestern Abend mal ein wenig gebastelt. Und das ist rausgekommen
> 
> ...




Geht gar nicht das Froggy mit der Fox 40. Die sieht ja selbst in vielen Downhill Rädern schon nicht gut aus. Aber so, einfach nur grausig


----------



## robser (22. November 2009)

Hallo Froschgemeinde, 

ich besitze das froggy 318 mit ner Totem ...einfach genial zum fahren...das einzige was mich stört sind die Reifen...ist das beim Conti Rubber Queen normal dass der Seitenhalt nicht so gut ist, habe stets das Gefühl wegzurutschen. Welchen Luftdruck fahrt ihr? Bzw. welchen Reifen ist in Punkto Halt, aber auch vom Rollwiderstand noch machbar? Und welchen Reifen zieht ihr für den DH in der kommenden Jahreszeit auf?

Vielen Dank 

lg Robin


----------



## Bikedude001 (23. November 2009)

Der Druck ist Abhängig von deinem Gewicht und Reifenmodell / Felgenbreite und Einsatzgebiet. Am besten so wenig wie möglich und so viel wie nötig.
Fahre selber c.a. 1,6 bis 1,8 bar bei c.a. 70 kg. 
Im Nassen finde ich die Muddy Marys genial (FR  2,35) . Hinten fahre ich derzeit einen Wicked Will. Rollt etwas besser und hält auf nassem Laub auch noch ganz gut. Für Downhill oder steiniges Gelände würde ich die DH statt der FR Version holen.


----------



## Asha'man (23. November 2009)

RubberQueen haben richtig gut Grip und Seitenhalt, dafür dass sie so gut rollen. 
Muddy Mary GG in 2.5" haben nochmal etwas mehr Grip beim Bremsen und auch mehr Seitenhalt bei viel Schräglage in Kurven. Rollen aber deutlich schlechter, als RQ. Fahre RQ im Sommer und MM im Winter. Zwischendrin wechsel ich selten und nur wenn unbedingt nötig.

Btw. mein Knarzen könnte auch vom Hinterbau kommen. Kann ich die Lager auch kontrollieren ohne gleich alles auseinander zu nehmen? Und was muss/sollte ich beachten, wenn ich die Lager im Hinterbau doch auseinanderpflücken muss?

Werde jetzt erstmal das Tretlager auseinanderbauen, reinigen und fetten. Und dann kommt der Hinterbau dran fürchte ich.


----------



## hopfer (23. November 2009)

sehr einfach Test um zu wissen ob es Überhaupt der Hinterbau ist, ist wen man den Dämpfer ausbaut und einfach mal dran "Wackelt"
dann weißt du schon mal ob der Hinterbau ok ist oder nicht.
wen nicht dann heißt es Lager Wechsel dafür musst du den Hinterbau Komplett/Großteilig zerlegen weil du sonst nicht an die Lager kommst.
(kommt immer aufs Lager an)

wirklich schwierig ist das nicht mit einem Gummihammer, Holzstück und einem 5 oder 6 Imbus Bekommt sollte man die Lager gut rein und raus bekommen.


----------



## bs99 (23. November 2009)

Wolf Schreiner schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> habe gestern Abend mal ein wenig gebastelt. Und das ist rausgekommen
> 
> ...



Über Optik und Geschmack kann man ja diskutieren. Ich meine, dass eine schlanke Boxxer vielleicht besser gepasst hätte.

Funktional ist der Umbau aber schon interessant. Die Fox40 ist ja eine sehr gute Gabel, und der Froggy-Hinterbau dürfte auch sehr potent sein.
Ein Doppelbrückengabel hat normalerweise auch keine größere Einbauhöhe als Totem und Co., ist auch nicht viel schwerer. Warum also nicht das maximale Potential des Rahmens ausnützen, wenn auch die Uphilleigenschaften nicht schlechter werden?

Wenn es für das Einsatzgebiet des Nutzer passt, finde ich das durchaus in Ordnung, zumal ja auch keine Leichtbauschummelteile verbaut sind.
XTR und Deemax sowieso sollten schon was aushalten können.

Was mich allerdings auch interessieren würde, wäre wie sich die Doppelbrücke auf engen Kehren macht. (Aber das könnten wir ja mit meiner Boxxer ausprobieren, Andi  )


----------



## Papa Midnight (23. November 2009)

Sieht mir eher nach einem leichten DH Racer aus. Da hast ja nicht so oft Spitzkehren. Und wenn, dann nicht mit Absicht. *schepper*


----------



## Paolo (23. November 2009)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Sieht mir eher nach einem leichten DH Racer aus.



Naja, nicht mit dem Dämpfer und den Reifen. 
Zudem dürfte die Geometrie vom Froggy auch nicht wirklich DH tauglich sein. Dafür dürfte der Lenkwinkel schon noch etwas flacher sein.
Und optisch passt die Gabel ja auch überhaupt nich in den Rahmen. Das wurde hier ja auch schon mehrmals angemerkt.
Wenn Doppelbrücke dann eine Boxxer. Und am besten den DHX noch gegen einen guten Stahlfederdämpfer tauschen.


----------



## TeamAlter (23. November 2009)

Was fährt der Paolo denn für ein Fahrrad? Meckern ist ja immer einfach...


----------



## andi261277 (25. November 2009)

Welche Rahmengrößen fahrt ihr eigentlich? Ich bin 1,82 und hab mir auf Empfehlung des Händlers ein 48er bestellt! Hoff das passt so! Was ist eure Meinung dazu?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Janne4ever (25. November 2009)

Bin 189cm und fahr auch den 48er Rahmen, passt mir super. sowohl für Bikepark als auch Touren. Ich denke so ab 185 sollte man zum 48er greifen.


----------



## Asha'man (25. November 2009)

Auch mit 183cm und 88cm SL ging der S Rahmen bei mir nur bedingt. Sattelstütze muss für Touren sehr weit raus (mit Überhöhung) und in Kurven kommen die Knie an den Lenker. Für Bikepark sicher nett...wer auch Touren fährt mit der Körpergröße ist IMHO mit L besser bedient. Fährt sich auf schnellen Trails auch schön Laufruhig. Spitzkehren werden aber deutlich anspruchsvoller...aber dafür lernt man schneller das Hinterrad umzusetzen...gezwungenermassen.


----------



## Axalp (25. November 2009)

Bin auch 1.83 und fahre auch L.

Benutze das Froggy ausschließlich für Freeride- und Enduro-Touren und dafür passt es perfekt.


----------



## mkernbach (25. November 2009)

Bin auch so um die 182 cm groß. Fahre ebenfalls L.

Stütze ohne Setback und perfekt für Park/Touren..


----------



## andi261277 (25. November 2009)

Danke für eure Infos! War mir nämlich nicht ganz sicher daß ich die Richtige Größe bestellt hab! Jetzt sind meine Zweifel weg, und ich kann gleich noch besser schlafen!


----------



## Pornspirit (25. November 2009)

Hi,
dann will ich mein´s, noch nicht ganz so wie ich´s haben will, auch mal Posten. Gewicht 14,7kg.


----------



## hopfer (25. November 2009)

Nicht schlecht!
Teile Liste?
Gewicht ist halt mit NN


----------



## Pornspirit (25. November 2009)

Stimmt... hier die Teile:

Lenker: Sunline V1
Vorbau: Sunline V1
Sattel: Sunline V1
Sattelstütze: Thomson Elite zum Freeriden und ne KS i900 für Touren
Steuersatz: Cane Creek XC 2
Gabel: Totem Solo Air
Dämpfer: Fox DHX AIR 
KEFÜ: E13 Light Guide
Kurbeln: Shimano XT
Schaltung: Sram X9
Felgen: Uralte 36 Loch 321 Mavic
Naben: Hinten Magura/ Vorne White Industries
Speichen: weiß ich nimmer...
Reifen: Schwalbe Nobby Nic 
Pedale: NC-17 Magnesium
Bremsen: Formula K24
Scheiben: Hope

so glaub das wars, oder hab ich was vergessen?


----------



## Waldschleicher (25. November 2009)

Pornspirit schrieb:


> Stimmt... hier die Teile:
> 
> 
> 
> so glaub das wars, oder hab ich was vergessen?



Das Kilo für die *Reifen*.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pornspirit (25. November 2009)

Ha, keine sorge für Touren völlig okey!
Es gibt noch nen 2ten Laufradsatz mit FR Bereifung


----------



## kingofdirt (25. November 2009)

ein KB und dann nobby nic


----------



## Pornspirit (25. November 2009)

find ich auch lustig


----------



## L0cke (25. November 2009)

andi261277 schrieb:


> Welche Rahmengrößen fahrt ihr eigentlich? Ich bin 1,82 und hab mir auf Empfehlung des Händlers ein 48er bestellt! Hoff das passt so! Was ist eure Meinung dazu?



ich bin 185cm und fahre den kleinen rahmen, wir haben auch noch nen großen rahmen, komme aber mit dem kleinen besser zurecht, dafür brauch ich ne 400er stütze, die ich auch bis max rausziehe, hab halt relativ lange beine...



kingofdirt schrieb:


> ein KB und dann nobby nic



ich fahr am freeridehardtail auch ein kb und öfters auch mal mountainking im freerideinsatz bzw 4x  es geht aber  bei nem 180er bike würd ich das auch nicht machen, schwere kiste mit leichten reifen fährt sich irgendwie nicht so dolle wie leichtes bike mit leichten reifen


----------



## kingofdirt (25. November 2009)

4x ist auch was anderes, da fahr ich sogar manchmal furios fred...

aber der nn hat an so nem rad echt nichts zu suchen, dachte auch ich muss da mal probieren, aber habs dann gleich wieder runter, schrecklicher grip und platten!
nicht für ein 180er bike... 2,4 bedeutet halt nicht automatisch freeride/enduro


----------



## Fantoum (25. November 2009)

ich fahr ein kleines froggy, bin 181/182 oder so, bei mir passts so super finde ich, die stütze hab ich genau bis zur max-Mrkierung rausgezogen wenn ich bergauf fahre - so passts perfekt! Zusätzlich bin ich froh, dass das Fahrrad nicht länger ist (und ein paar g spart man durch den kleinen rahmen auch noch, wobei das beim 318 zugegebenermaßen nicht ausschlaggebend ist ;-) )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Welli (25. November 2009)

Hallo,
das 43er passt mir persönlich ebenfalls perfekt bei 1,82 cm Größe. Dem Froggy und mir gönne ich vorwiegend Touren rund um meine Homespots mit ein paar Sprüngen und dergleichen, ab und an einen Alpen-Freeride und hier und da einen Bike-Park-Besuch. Aber 90 % (Freeride-)Touren in "meinen" Wäldern rund ums Haus. Fotos von meinem "818er" folgen bald. 
Grüße
welli


----------



## Pornspirit (26. November 2009)

Schön das ihr wisst was ich mit´n NN fahren soll oder für was ich den Reifen einzusetzen hab. Ist meine Entscheidung welchen Reifen und wie viele KB ich für mein 180er Bike fahr. Jeder hat auch andere Home Trails, jeder wird sein Bike dafür aufbauen und nicht so wie es die anderen meinen (die es doch tun...denen kann man leider nicht Helfen....). Wenn ihr mit dem Reifen nicht klar kommt dann fahrt ihn nicht, ich komm damit zum Touren bestens klar, Super Gripp, rollt perfekt und Platten hatte ich bisher auch nicht. Will nun mal keine reinrassige Tourenschleuder, also muss das Froggy dazu auch taugen und das macht es Perfekt. Wie gesagt, für alle die Lesen können hab ich weiter oben schon geschrieben das noch ein FR Laufradsatz mit 180er fähigen Schlappen existiert! 
Nicht falsch verstehen, meine Meinung!
Gruß


----------



## mkernbach (26. November 2009)

Pornspirit schrieb:


> Schön das ihr wisst was ich mit´n NN fahren soll oder für was ich den Reifen einzusetzen hab. Ist meine Entscheidung welchen Reifen und wie viele KB ich für mein 180er Bike fahr. Jeder hat auch andere Home Trails, jeder wird sein Bike dafür aufbauen und nicht so wie es die anderen meinen (die es doch tun...denen kann man leider nicht Helfen....). Wenn ihr mit dem Reifen nicht klar kommt dann fahrt ihn nicht, ich komm damit zum Touren bestens klar, Super Gripp, rollt perfekt und Platten hatte ich bisher auch nicht. Will nun mal keine reinrassige Tourenschleuder, also muss das Froggy dazu auch taugen und das macht es Perfekt. Wie gesagt, für alle die Lesen können hab ich weiter oben schon geschrieben das noch ein FR Laufradsatz mit 180er fähigen Schlappen existiert!
> Nicht falsch verstehen, meine Meinung!
> Gruß



Neee! So geht das nicht! Du musst dich dem gesellschaftlichen Druck beugen und ab sofort nur 2ply Mäntel a 1,4kg fahren - alles andere ist ja quatsch! ;-)

Netter Aufbau..


----------



## Papa Midnight (26. November 2009)

Oder 4ply von Intense! Frag gar nicht erst nach dem Gewicht!


----------



## Pornspirit (26. November 2009)

hehe, ja genau, ich beuge mich dem Druck und fahre ab sofort 4ply!
Die sind so fest da kann man getrost die Luft und die Schläuche weglassen, das spart dann auch wieder Gewicht


----------



## bs99 (26. November 2009)

Der Fat Albert dürfte ein guter Kompromiss aus Gewicht und Stabilität sein - für Touren.
Wird vermutlich mein nächster...


----------



## Papa Midnight (26. November 2009)

Und dann mit Bauschaum ausspritzen!!! Sowas soll ja schon mal gemacht worden sein...


----------



## L0cke (8. Dezember 2009)

auch hier *g*, die alten waren doch die schönste....


----------



## andi261277 (14. Dezember 2009)

Hat jemand von euch schon mal einen Muddy Mary 2,5 verbaut?
Hab jetzt 2,35 Muddy Marys oben, und da is schon nimma so viel Platz!


----------



## Asha'man (14. Dezember 2009)

Jup, ich fahre die MM in 2.5" und es passt.  Knapp, aber ausreichend.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## B3ppo (14. Dezember 2009)

Kann Asha'man nur zustimmen, passt und ist bei den aktuellen Bedingungen echt zufriedenstellend.


----------



## Papa Midnight (14. Dezember 2009)

Meins!


----------



## hopfer (14. Dezember 2009)

muss einfach noch mal sein!


----------



## All-Maikl (14. Dezember 2009)

So, hab ich´s mir in etwa vorgestellt als ich den Rahmen zum ersten mal gesehen habe. Nur der untere Steuersatz passt halt nicht. 
Hey Du könntest das Bike bestimmt alá O.C.C. an den FC Schalke 04 verhöckern, paar Vereins Decals drauf u fertig


----------



## Freizeit-biker (14. Dezember 2009)

@Papa: hat das einen besonderen Grund, dass du den Zug für die Schaltung unterm Tretlager duch verlegt hast?


----------



## Bikedude001 (14. Dezember 2009)

Nice !!


----------



## Papa Midnight (14. Dezember 2009)

Da liegt er schon nicht mehr 
War ein versuch, den Zug weniger zu "biegen".


----------



## Pornspirit (14. Dezember 2009)

Sehr fein!
Vor allem Gabel und Dämpfer!


----------



## Papa Midnight (14. Dezember 2009)

Vor allem weil das ein Sextoy mit einer 6mm Nadellageraufnahme ist...Gibts leider nicht zu kaufen. Nur als 8mm Version.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hopfer (14. Dezember 2009)

was ist das eigentlich für ein Vorbau?


----------



## Papa Midnight (14. Dezember 2009)

Das ist ein Vorbau mit einer alten Hope Vision Xenon Licht halterung. Is schon einige Jahre alt, aber funktioniert super! Ich mache die Tage mal ein Bild davon...


----------



## andi261277 (15. Dezember 2009)

Hab mein Radl soweit fertig aufgebaut. (918er)  Bin mir aber nicht ganz sicher ob ich noch den Lenker tauschen soll! Derzeitige Lenkerbreite 680 mm (Easton EA50) 
Welche Lenkerbreiten fahrt ihr und welche Erfahrungen habt ihr gemacht!
Bin am Überlegen einen 710/720 Lenker anzuschaffen. Option dazu wäre ein 750er Lenker!


----------



## Papa Midnight (15. Dezember 2009)

hab immer geschworen, dass niemand was anderes als 680 mm braucht. Und jetzt hab ich einen 780er Race Face Atlas. Großartig! hat sich hier bei uns zu einem kleinen Klassiker entwickelt! Low rise 1/2" und viele Farben!


----------



## MoMo 71 (15. Dezember 2009)

Super schön aufgebaut, jetzt nur noch die goldene Abschlußschraube der Saint gegen eine blaue austauschen, dann isses perfekt.

Hammer Teil geworden


----------



## Papa Midnight (15. Dezember 2009)

Ebben! Kommt ja auch die Tage an...
Hallo Momo ))))


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikedude001 (15. Dezember 2009)

andi261277 schrieb:


> Hab mein Radl soweit fertig aufgebaut. (918er) Bin mir aber nicht ganz sicher ob ich noch den Lenker tauschen soll! Derzeitige Lenkerbreite 680 mm (Easton EA50)
> Welche Lenkerbreiten fahrt ihr und welche Erfahrungen habt ihr gemacht!
> Bin am Überlegen einen 710/720 Lenker anzuschaffen. Option dazu wäre ein 750er Lenker!


 
Holzfeller 700mm. Eher breiter, als schmäler !


----------



## MoMo 71 (15. Dezember 2009)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Ebben! Kommt ja auch die Tage an...
> Hallo Momo ))))




HuHu mein alter Freund , wünsch Dir viel viel Spass mit dem Bike 

Wenn ich in den nächsten Tagen ein paar kleinere Probleme geklärt habe, werde ich auch wieder Spass haben können


----------



## Papa Midnight (15. Dezember 2009)

Es gibt keine Probleme! Nur Aufgaben!


----------



## [email protected] (15. Dezember 2009)

@ papa: schöner Aufbau.... - hast du zufällig das Gewicht vom Race Face Lenker?? Den will ich auch....

mfg


----------



## MoMo 71 (15. Dezember 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> @ papa: schöner Aufbau.... - hast du zufällig das Gewicht vom Race Face Lenker?? Den will ich auch....
> 
> mfg




ca.330 Gramm laut Hersteller


----------



## [email protected] (15. Dezember 2009)

MoMo 71 schrieb:


> ca.330 Gramm laut Hersteller



Danke!!! Und wieviel wiegt er wirklich (selbst gewogen...??)

mfg


----------



## MoMo 71 (15. Dezember 2009)

ne das muss Papa machen, denn ich besitze diesen Lenker nicht


----------



## trek 6500 (15. Dezember 2009)

@papa : .... hmmm - irgendwie stören die unterschiedlichen blau töne  von rahmen und lenker .... finde es nicht schön , wenn das nicht wirklich passend ist- so siehts nach : "hauptsache blau" aus ...(meine meinung ..  )


----------



## Papa Midnight (15. Dezember 2009)

@ Momo: Wiegt genau 329 g.
@ trek : Ich mach Dreck auf den Rahmen, dann sieht keiner das fast lila "918"


----------



## Pornspirit (16. Dezember 2009)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Vor allem weil das ein Sextoy mit einer 6mm Nadellageraufnahme ist...Gibts leider nicht zu kaufen. Nur als 8mm Version.



Hast dir selber ein Nadellager besorgt, oder extra für dich?

Hab die Standart Alu Buchsen auch entfernt, taugen mir nicht!
Zu hoher Verschleiß und hohe Reibung. Darum hab ich mir selber durchgängige Stahlbuchsen gedreht. Da bleibt auch bei härteren Einsätzen die Schraube gerade 

Falls du deine BOS Teile mal billig los haben willst, kenn ich da jemanden der Interesse hätte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa Midnight (16. Dezember 2009)

Die Buchsen waren nicht das Problem. Ich findes es nur ärgerlich, dass die Nadellager nur für 8mm Systeme geliefert werden. Dabei entwickeln die doch mit Nicola und auch Lapierre imemr weiter! Und dann muß man sich gerade die Sachen, die an dem Dämpfer wirklich sexy sind selber bauen...
Ich hab jetzt die Nadellager aus dem 8 mm System eingepresst und mir von Frau Thyssen Buchsen drehen lassen. Damit ist der Losbrechmoment eliminiert! Das hab ich noch bei keinem Dämpfer gehabt! Oberklasse!
Ich denke nicht ernsthaft darüber nach das in der nächsten Zeit billig zu verkloppen.


----------



## Pornspirit (16. Dezember 2009)

Ah okey, alles klar! Ohne Eigenregie läuft leider nicht immer alles glatt... bzw reibungslos...

Glaub ich gerne das der Sextoy super im Froggy Funktioniert. Denke da braucht man in Parks kein anderes Bike mehr.


----------



## Papa Midnight (16. Dezember 2009)

Ebben. Ein Viech für alles!


----------



## Welli (16. Dezember 2009)

Servus Leute,
habe mal 'ne Frage zum Steuerrohr des Froggy (318er): "Tapered" bedeutet nach meinem Verständnis, dass der Verlauf des Steuerrohrs - zumindest im Inneren - konisch ist. Oben evtl. 1.5", reduziert durch den Steuersatz auf 1 1/8" und unten originär 1 1/8". Dadurch dürft der Schaft meiner Gabel durchgängig 1 1/8 Zoll haben. Müsste sie bloss ausbauen, dann würde ich das ja sehen. Aber per Thread im Forum geht das deutlich schneller, denke ich. Letztlich will ich meine Domain gegen eine leichtere Gabel tauschen, aber definitiv nicht auf 180mm Federweg verzichten. Welches Gabelmaß brauche ich also? Und könnt ihr mir eine Gabel empfehlen (Totem Solo Air oder 66er ATA RC3?). Nein, eine Lyrik will ich nicht, ich meine, 180mm zu benötigen.
Ganz herzlichen Dank im Voraus 
Grüße
Welli


----------



## Papa Midnight (16. Dezember 2009)

Du hast unten 1,5 Zoll und oben 1 1/8". (Wenn es die original Rock Shox Gabel ist)
 Du kannst mit einem anderen Steuersatz aber auch reine 1.5" oder 1 1/8" Gabeln fahren.


----------



## _Hagen_ (16. Dezember 2009)

Hy Frosch-Gemeinde !

Vielleicht bin ich demnächst in der charmanten Situation mir einen neuen
Freerider zulegen zu müssen/können  - der alte "Bock" ist u.U. in die ewigen Trail-Jagdgründen eingegangen  

Nun ist guter Rat _mühsam_ - besonders in dieser Jahreszeit, wo man kaum anständig testen kann ABER (!!) noch alle Modelle und Grössen zu haben sind...

Ich suche einen rubusten Freerider (als Frame-Kit !!!) für Touren, aber auch für anständig'bergab-orientiertes Rerumpel 

In meiner engeren Wahl ist nun auch das _gemeine Froggy_ gekommen.
u.a mit dem SX-Trail. (btw: ein LV901 ist schon aus meiner Wertung herausgeflogen...)

Hab am Samstag die Möglichkeit beide Räder beim Händler mal "Probezusitzen" - einen ordenlichen Vergleichs-Test wirds wohl nicht geben... 

Das was mich am LaPeter ein bissel bedenklich stimmt, ist zum einen 
der Std.-Luftdämpfer (beim Kit) und die doch filigrane Anlenkung am Oberrohr.....

Hat evtl. einer direkte Erfahrungswerte zwischen dem Froggy und dem SXT ?

Hoffe nicht, das die Froggy-Gemeinde teils so "sektenhaft" ist ... wie einige Besitzer eines Voralpenland-Radels  ... verzeiht 

Ciao Hagen


----------



## Papa Midnight (16. Dezember 2009)

Ich war bis vor zwei jahren Speiseeishändler und kann gegen das SX absolut nix einwenden. Definitiv eins der besseren bikes von den Amis. Der Frosch braucht den vergleich aber überhaupt nicht zu fürchten. Dank der Anlenkung ist er viel neutraler als ein FSR und kommt mit erheblich weniger Luftdruck aus als ein Specialized. Das merkst du sofort beim pedalieren. Beim FSR sackts richtig ein und beim Lapierre nicht. Ausprobieren.


----------



## Pornspirit (17. Dezember 2009)

_Hagen_ schrieb:


> Ich suche einen rubusten Freerider (als Frame-Kit !!!) für Touren, aber auch für anständig'bergab-orientiertes Rerumpel
> 
> Das was mich am LaPeter ein bissel bedenklich stimmt, ist zum einen
> der Std.-Luftdämpfer (beim Kit) und die doch filigrane Anlenkung am Oberrohr.....



Habe auch lange überlegt was das passende Bike für "alles" ist, dann fürs Froggy entschieden und ich bereue keinen Cent! Vor allem beim Antritt geht das Froggy sofort nach vorne und Sackt nicht weg.

Luftdämpfer absolut unbedenklich, würde sogar behaupten das der DHX Air in den Lapierres am besten (im Gegensatz zu anderen Firmen) Funktioniert.
Klar ist die Bergab- Performance mit Stahlfederdämpfer besser, aber fürn Winter für Freeridetouren ist der DHX absolut ausreichend!
Filigrane Anlenkung? Wo? Mach dir darüber keine Gedanken...


----------



## Freizeit-biker (17. Dezember 2009)

_Hagen_ schrieb:


> In meiner engeren Wahl ist nun auch das _gemeine Froggy_ gekommen.
> u.a mit dem SX-Trail. (btw: ein LV901 ist schon aus meiner Wertung herausgeflogen...)


Wie, du wagst es das beste Bike der Welt aus der Wertung zu nehmen? Die Gemeinde halt recht überzeugt von dem Produkt.
Hab ich nach dem Liefertermin- Deasaster auch gemacht. Seitdem bin ich mit dem Froggy glücklich. Obwohl das 901 im direkten Vergleich zugegebener Massen noch mehr Potential bietet. 

Das SX Trail ist sicherlich noch ein Stück robuster als das Froggy. Das musst du dir bei Touren aber auch ganz klar machen. Das Froggy verhält sich beim Treten viel neutraler als das SX. Hat aber auch für Rock'n Roll genügend Potential. 
Ich hab meine Totem von Solo Air auf Coil umbauen lassen. Für den Dämpfer seh ich da z.Z. noch keinen Bedarf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asha'man (17. Dezember 2009)

@_Hagen_: Hey schön mal wieder was von dir zu lesen.  Meine erste Tour mit dem Zesty war damals ein Nightride mit dir in Grafenberg, falls du dich erinnerst.

Mir ist noch kein defekt am Rahmen des Frosches bekannt. Der Luftdämpfer funktioniert recht gut, ich muss ihn aber etwas härter fahren, weil er sonst durch den mittleren Federweg rauscht. Man kann evtl. noch ein bischen mit der Gegenkammer experimentieren, aber mir taugt es so sehr gut. Deshalb lass ich es so.
Stahlfeder würde ich gerne mal testen. Warte noch auf jemanden der tauschen möchte. Gewicht ist mir Wurst.

Komm mal wieder mit auf ne Tour!


----------



## mkernbach (17. Dezember 2009)

Pornspirit schrieb:


> Habe auch lange überlegt was das passende Bike für "alles" ist, dann fürs Froggy entschieden und ich bereue keinen Cent! Vor allem beim Antritt geht das Froggy sofort nach vorne und Sackt nicht weg.
> 
> Luftdämpfer absolut unbedenklich, würde sogar behaupten das der DHX Air in den Lapierres am besten (im Gegensatz zu anderen Firmen) Funktionieren.
> Klar ist die Bergab- Performance mit Stahlfederdämpfer besser, aber fürn Winter für Freeridetouren ist der DHX absolut ausreichend!
> Filigrane Anlenkung? Wo? Mach dir darüber keine Gedanken...




Kann man so unterschreiben.


----------



## Welli (17. Dezember 2009)

@Hagen:
Nutze mine Froggy vorwiegend für lokale Touren, somit muß ich alles, was bergab Spaß macht zuvor bergauf erstrampeln - mit dem Froggy kein Problem. Mein 318er habe ich nur geringfügig modifiziert (DHX Air Dämpfer, DT Swiss EX1750 LRS und SLX Kurbel) und komme mit geschätzten 15,5 kg perfekt zurecht. Der Antrieb ist mindestens so neutral wie die einstmals hochgelobten Bikes von Antiebs-Papst Bodo Probst (bin einige Jahre fusion-Modelle gefahren). Im Bikepark (Bad Wildbad - das ist wahrhaftig ein Gerumpel, da sind die anderen Deutschen Bikeparks Autobahnen dagegen) fühlt sich das froggy so wohl wie auf Trails in den Alpen.
Grüße
Welli


----------



## TeamAlter (18. Dezember 2009)

Freizeit-biker schrieb:


> ... Obwohl das 901 im direkten Vergleich zugegebener Massen noch mehr Potential bietet.
> ...



Das kann man so ja nicht stehen lassen...
Das 901 hat vielleicht beim Bergauffahren durch das sehr lange Oberrohr und die tiefe Front mehr Potential. Wenn es Bergab geht, und darum geht es ja in dieser Bikeklasse, fühle ich mich auf dem Froggy durch das kurze Oberrohr und das tiefe Tretlager aber deutlich wohler als auf dem LV.


----------



## Asha'man (18. Dezember 2009)

Mhh ich bin das Liteville gefahren. Mit 200mm hinten und Totem vorne. Aber sehr leichtem Aufbau (eines der LV Testbikes). Ca. 15kg, wenn nicht sogar da runter.

Ich fand es gerade bergauf mit dem Froggy wesentlich angenehmer (kann sein, dass ich das LV vllt. ne Nummer größer hätte nehmen sollen...aber das war mir beim aufsitzen schon zu lang). Aber bergab hat das LV schon potential. Konnte ich aber nicht wirklich austesten. Auf dem Conti-Track in Winterberg sind Froggy und LV Fahrwerk unterfordert. Die anderen Strecken waren zu. Droppen am Kinderdrop im Übungsparcours war mit dem LV auch etwas softer. Aber ich fahre den Dämpfer am Frosch auch bewusst etwas härter und hab "nur" die 36er Van vorne.


----------



## petzl (18. Dezember 2009)

Hab seit dem Frühjahr ein Froggy zu Hause und bin aber auch schon mit dem 901 ein paar Touren in Südtirol und bei uns gefahren. Wenn ich die Winkel beim LV für mich anpasse (tiefes Tretlager, flacher Lenkwinkel), dann liegt in meiner Wertung das LV etwas vorne. Das hat zwei Gründe. Der Lack ist robuster und die Sattelstütze ist voll versenkbar (Ab einer gewissen Beinlänge funktioniert das beim Froggy ohne Teleskopstütze nicht mehr). Von der Performance am Trail unterscheiden sie die beiden Rahmen nur in Bruchteilen. Beide gehen super bergauf und bergab. Das LV ist halt ein Stück teurer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bs99 (18. Dezember 2009)

petzl schrieb:


> ...(Ab einer gewissen Beinlänge funktioniert das beim Froggy ohne Teleskopstütze nicht mehr)...



Kannst du das etwas präzisieren?
Ich bin gestern am Froggy in L gesessen und hatte mit der langen P6 Sattelstütze noch genug Auszug. Beinlänge ist 94cm


----------



## petzl (18. Dezember 2009)

bs99 schrieb:


> Kannst du das etwas präzisieren?
> Ich bin gestern am Froggy in L gesessen und hatte mit der langen P6 Sattelstütze noch genug Auszug. Beinlänge ist 94cm



Ich habe eine Schrittlänge von 88 cm und fahre ein Froggy in S. Diese Größe hat ein 5 cm kürzeres Sitzrohr als das L. Ich habe jetzt gerade mal nachgemessen. Wenn ich möglichst kraftsparend bergauf fahren will, dann brauche ich ne Sattelstütze, die von den Sattelstreben bis Oberkante Sitzrohr 29 cm (einschließlich Sattelstützenkopf) überbrückt. Bei der Kindshock sind das dann effektiv 26 cm Auszugslänge (Syntace P6 dürfte da ziemlich gleich sein). In kann es leider nicht ausprobieren, da ich nur Teleskopstützen habe, aber ich schätze mal, dass man bei meinem Froggy die Stütze bis zum Knick so 29 cm versenken kann. Das ist deutlich zu wenig, denn einen Ausbruch will ich nicht riskieren. 3 cm Sattelstütze würden im Sitzrohr übrig bleiben.

Bist Du echt sicher, dass Du Deine Stütze beim Probesitzen auch wirklich voll versenken konntest?


----------



## Asha'man (18. Dezember 2009)

Ich fahre mit 88cm Beinlänge den L Rahmen. Bei dem anderen muss die Stütze extrem weit herausgezogen werden und kürzen der Stütze ist nicht. Bin auch mit den Knien an den Lenker gekommen, wenn dieser leicht eingeschlagen war. Für entspanntes Touren ist bei der Beinlänge der 88cm Rahmen angesagt.

Ich fahr jetzt ne kurze Thomson Elite Stütze und die kann ich voll versenken. Muss allerdings für's Pedalieren etwa 1,5cm über max ausziehen. Aber bei meinem Gewicht sollte das kein Problem sein.


----------



## petzl (18. Dezember 2009)

Asha'man schrieb:


> Für entspanntes Touren ist bei der Beinlänge der 88cm Rahmen angesagt.



Soso. 

Der L wäre mir viel zu lang gewesen. Kommt halt immer auf die eigenen Vorlieben an und was man mit dem Bike machen will.


----------



## Asha'man (18. Dezember 2009)

Im Park ist der kurze Rahmen sicher spassiger. Aber auf Touren ist mir der lange halt wesentlich angenehmer. Müsste jetzt nach einem Jahr nochmal einen S Rahmen fahren zum vergleich.

Letzten Endes hilft nur drauf setzen ausprobieren.


----------



## Papa Midnight (19. Dezember 2009)

1,84 cm und ein 918 in L. Und da sitz ich immer noch aufrecht wie ein hochkantgestelltes Kuchenblech. Bei S ditsche ich immer mit den Knien an den Lenker.


----------



## Freizeit-biker (20. Dezember 2009)

1,80 und einen S Rahmen. Find ich ausgesprochen passend. Ich hab allerdings sehr kurze Beine und langen Oberkörper. Der L- Rahmen wäre mir in anspruchsvollem Gelände deutlich zu gross. 
Berghoch muss man sich gegenüber einem Allmoutain schon stark umstellen. Mit richtig Druck auf dem Pedal is nich. Also schön nach dem Motto: "_Enduromässiges Tempo bitte! Mit Ruhe bergauf und mit Schmackes bergab._"


----------



## bs99 (20. Dezember 2009)

Hallo,

danke erstmal für die Antworten.
Bin auf dem Bike vom User andi261177 gesessen.
Die P6 ist 40 oder 42cm lang und im voll versenkten Zustand schauen noch 10-14cm (genau hab ichs nicht mehr im Kopf) aus dem Sattelrohr des L Rahmens raus. Ist für mich OK wenn ich das Mehrgewicht einer Teleskopstütze nicht haben will.
Die Sitzposition war recht aufrecht, aber das bin ich von meinem Enduro schon gewohnt, das ist mit ca. 600mm eff. OR-Länge für meine Größe auch recht kurz.

@andi: poste doch mal Fotos! Mit einer 66er und 1750ern war eh noch kein Froggy abgebildet!


----------



## mkernbach (22. Dezember 2009)

Neu:
WAN.5 Steuersatz
e.13 LG1 Kefü
40er KB


----------



## Papa Midnight (22. Dezember 2009)

Und neue decals für die Forke gibts ja auch balde...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mkernbach (22. Dezember 2009)

jaaaaa!


----------



## Helium (22. Dezember 2009)

Wär super wenn mal jemand der die N Dee hat mir die Einbauhöhe der Gabel nachmessen könnte, danke!


----------



## hopfer (22. Dezember 2009)

@Max

hast beim Einbau vom Steuersatz zugeschaut?


----------



## mkernbach (22. Dezember 2009)

nee, ausnahmsweise mal nicht;-)

warum?


----------



## hopfer (22. Dezember 2009)

Der Konus von Steuersatz ist echt was besonderes!
Mit dem Ding ist deine 1 1/8 Gabel mindestens so Steif wie mit einem 1.5 ;-)


----------



## mkernbach (22. Dezember 2009)

bei dem steuersatz ist nicht nur meine gabel steif..

;-)


----------



## Papa Midnight (22. Dezember 2009)

Helium schrieb:


> Wär super wenn mal jemand der die N Dee hat mir die Einbauhöhe der Gabel nachmessen könnte, danke!



555mm


----------



## schnitti (22. Dezember 2009)

Ah, da sind ja wieder alle versammelt. War ja verdächtig ruhig hier in letzter Zeit.
@ Max: wie kommt's dass Du auf ein Einfachkettenblatt umgebaut hast? Und wie ich sehe ist jetzt auch der Wan.5 drin. 
@ Papa: Hast Du eigentlich mal ein Bild von den neuen Decals? Wird nur die Farbgebung der originale Aufkleber verändert oder gibt's ein komplett neues Design. Ich hatte mich ja auch schon mal dran begeben...


----------



## mkernbach (22. Dezember 2009)

schnitti schrieb:


> Ah, da sind ja wieder alle versammelt. War ja verdächtig ruhig hier in letzter Zeit.
> @ Max: wie kommt's dass Du auf ein Einfachkettenblatt umgebaut hast? Und wie ich sehe ist jetzt auch der Wan.5 drin.
> @ Papa: Hast Du eigentlich mal ein Bild von den neuen Decals? Wird nur die Farbgebung der originale Aufkleber verändert oder gibt's ein komplett neues Design. Ich hatte mich ja auch schon mal dran begeben...



Ich nutz den Frosch nur noch in Parks oder auf "lokalen" Spots. Daher verzichte ich gerne auf die Tourentauglichkeit. Für leichtere Einsätze habe ich ja das X-Control..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schnitti (22. Dezember 2009)

Ja, ist echt lustig. Genau den gleichen Umbau habe ich auch vor. Die LG1+ ist schon bestellt, allerdings in weiss und in der kleineren Variante.


----------



## mkernbach (22. Dezember 2009)

Micha hat mir das mit der Gabel erzählt.. Du bekommst nun ne komplett neue oder..? Wie schaut es bei dir mit dem DHX aus, bist du mit der 'Performance' zufrieden?


----------



## hopfer (22. Dezember 2009)

werde Morgen mal meinen DHX Air "Tunen" in dem ich die Luftkammer verkleinere.


----------



## lugggas (22. Dezember 2009)

oder indem du ihn gegen ein coil tauscht


----------



## hopfer (22. Dezember 2009)

Ja, aber die "Plastik einlege Methode" muss ich einfach mal ausprobieren.
ausserdem ist es Günstiger und leichter


----------



## lugggas (22. Dezember 2009)

Leichter? Ja. Billiger? Ja Über den Rest kann man sich streiten...


wolltest du nicht mal ne DC Gabel einbaun?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lugggas (22. Dezember 2009)

Soll das Ding dann dadruch progressiver werden, oder was?


----------



## hopfer (22. Dezember 2009)

Ja, aber das habe ich nach dem Foto hier im Thread abgeharkt.
werde mir die DH Kartusche für die Totem holen das sollte reichen


----------



## hopfer (22. Dezember 2009)

lugggas schrieb:


> Soll das Ding dann dadruch progressiver werden, oder was?



Nicht wirklich eher im mittleren Federwegs Bereich besser arbeiten


----------



## lugggas (22. Dezember 2009)

na, dann bin ich mal gespannt 

Ich hätte gerne Bilder mit einer Boxxer gesehen. Sollte ja etwas besser passen als die 40er. 

Die Kartusche hatte ich mir auch überlegt, ist mir aber wohl zu teuer. Werde sie eher tunen lassen. Ist bestimmt günstiger und das Ergebnis sollte sich sehen lassen im Vergleich zu neuen Kartusche.

In Wagrain ist mir z.B aufgefallen, dass mittelgroße, schnelle Schläge wie große Bremswellen eigentlich deutlich besser wegsteckt werden können(müssen?) Da hatte ich zwischen Gabel, bei der man fast alles gemerkt hat, und Hinterbau, bei dem man fast nicht gespürt hast, doch einen sehr großen Unterschied gemerkt.


----------



## hopfer (22. Dezember 2009)

Die Totem ist nicht so fluffig wie der Hinterbau, das stimmt...
bin da eben auch am überlegen aber Boxxer passt besonders mit Luftdämpfer und 2 Kettenblättern nicht mehr gut rein. was gibt es den für Tuning Möglichkeiten?


----------



## lugggas (22. Dezember 2009)

Dann schmeiß einfach Umwerfer und Dämpfer raus 

Dann noch ne Boxxer WC und du hast sogar Gewicht an der Gabel gespart.

Ich werde meine wohl gleich tunen lassen, wenn sowieso ein service ansteht. Kostet nur etwas mehr, als sowieso für den service fällig gewesen wäre. Was die genau machen, kann ich dir nicht sagen. Werden wohl die Dämpfung überarbeiten. Denke mal, dass der Ölfluss optimiert wird. Die Gabel soll dadurch doch deutlich besser arbeiten.


----------



## Sumsemann (22. Dezember 2009)

mkernbach schrieb:


> Neu:
> WAN.5 Steuersatz
> e.13 LG1 Kefü
> 40er KB



Hey, nun doch noch den Steuersatz gewechselt...

Ich erinnere mich noch an deine Worte:


mkernbach schrieb:


> Quatsch, der bleibt drin. Ist nur ne optische Sache, von daher..




Aber wenn ich den Fortschritt bei deinem Bike so sehe und den gewählten Einsatzzweck, währ doch bald nen DH für dich das Richtige oder noch besser eine DEMO 8  (sorry, dass musste jetzt sein)

Ne im Ernst, das DH ist doch fürn Bikepark und Locale Spots ideal!!!


Das Demo ist ja das Gegenstück zum DH und nutze es auch nur im Bikepark oder auf entsprechenden Hometrails (Oerlinghausen, Deister, Bad Oeyenhausen...) 
Ich habe den Kauf noch keinen Tag bereut und würde immer wieder zu so einem BIG BIKE greifen.

Freu mich auch schon tierisch auf die kommende Saison und werde sicherlich so ziemlich jedes Wochenende in Willingen sein + einige Besuche in der Woche in Winterberg.

LG
Matthias


----------



## hopfer (22. Dezember 2009)

hab das vielleicht etwas komisch formuliert meinte aber nicht wie sondern bei wem man tunen lassen kann und wie viel es kostet.

Boxxer WC alles nur das nicht!


----------



## Papa Midnight (22. Dezember 2009)

schnitti schrieb:


> Ah, da sind ja wieder alle versammelt. War ja verdächtig ruhig hier in letzter Zeit.
> @ Max: wie kommt's dass Du auf ein Einfachkettenblatt umgebaut hast? Und wie ich sehe ist jetzt auch der Wan.5 drin.
> @ Papa: Hast Du eigentlich mal ein Bild von den neuen Decals? Wird nur die Farbgebung der originale Aufkleber verändert oder gibt's ein komplett neues Design. Ich hatte mich ja auch schon mal dran begeben...



Die BOS Jungs selber machen leider gar nix. Ich werd hier für uns mal welche machen lassen. Willste auch welche? Alles ist besser als dieses cafe-haus-ambiente. design tba...


----------



## hopfer (22. Dezember 2009)

Ich will auch welche wer weiß was ich mal fahre...
und die schauen auch ganz sicher gut auf anderen Gabeln aus ausser es steht Groß BOS drauf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sumsemann (22. Dezember 2009)

hopfer schrieb:


> Boxxer WC alles nur das nicht!



Wieso?
Kenne mehrere Leute, die mit der 2010er WC SUPER ZUFRIEDEN sind.

Hab gestern noch mit einem DH920 Reiter gesprochen der seine FOX40 gegen ne 2010er WC getauscht hat und dieses auch immer wieder tun würde.


----------



## Papa Midnight (22. Dezember 2009)

hopfer schrieb:


> Ich will auch welche wer weiß was ich mal fahre...
> und die schauen auch ganz sicher gut auf anderen Gabeln aus ausser es steht Groß BOS drauf



Schreib doch mal "die ölige Kette" an. der macht sowas...


----------



## lugggas (22. Dezember 2009)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> Wieso?
> Kenne mehrere Leute, die mit der 2010er WC SUPER ZUFRIEDEN sind.
> 
> Hab gestern noch mit einem DH920 Reiter gesprochen der seine FOX40 gegen ne 2010er WC getauscht hat und dieses auch immer wieder tun würde.



*zustimm* 

Hast du das DH eigentlich mal probiert, oder warum das Demo?


----------



## hopfer (22. Dezember 2009)

@Matthias

WC = Luft
kommt mir also nicht ans Bike 
Luft gabeln sind einfach nicht mein ding

Max Rad ist halt leichter und auf mancher Strecke auch schneller ausserdem ist das Froggy antriebsneutraler wie du von deinem Spicy weißt.


----------



## hopfer (22. Dezember 2009)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Schreib doch mal "die ölige Kette" an. der macht sowas...



kenne ich aber Einzel Anfertigungen sind teuer und aufwändig


----------



## lugggas (22. Dezember 2009)

Wenn Luftgabeln nicht dein Ding sind, dann hat der Dämpfer aber auch nichts an deinem Rad verloren 

Außerdem geht probieren über studieren


----------



## hopfer (22. Dezember 2009)

weil es große unterschiede zwischen Gabel Coil-Luft gibt und Dämpfer Coil-Luft weil hier auch noch der Hinterbau eine rolle spielt
ausserdem ist durchsacken an Stufen nur bei Gabeln Störend.

und ich habe bereits Erfahrungen mit diversen Gabeln z.B. Totem Solo Air/ Coil  Boxxer Race/Team/WC


----------



## lugggas (22. Dezember 2009)

gut, kommt halt auch immer auf Gewicht des Fahrers und den Einsatzzweck an. Ab einem bestimmten Gewicht würd ich keinen Luftdämpfer mehr fahren.


----------



## Sumsemann (22. Dezember 2009)

lugggas schrieb:


> *zustimm*
> 
> Hast du das DH eigentlich mal probiert, oder warum das Demo?



Nein, habe das DH nicht probiert.

Habe mich für das Demo entschieden weil es (zumindest das schwarz/weisse) wesentlich schöner ist!!!

Zudem habe ich für Specialized einen TOP Händler an der Hand 
Super kompetent, super nett und mega flexibel.

Von mir gewünschte Umbauten mussten nur mit dem UVP "Mehrpreis" bezahlt werden. Auf den Mehrpreis gab es dann sogar noch %te.

Selbst Änderungen zu denen ich mich erst ein paar Tage später entschieden habe wurden noch so berechnet. Oft ist es ja so, dass wenn du das Bike erst mal aus den Laden geschleppt hast, dann ist nur noch ne Inzahlungnahme mit deutlichem Verlust drin.

Kurz um, da ist alles TOP gelaufen!!! 

Unterm Strich spielen das Demo 8 und das DH sicher in der gleichen Liga und nur ein Profi wird da evtl noch Unterschiede feststellen.

LG
Matthias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sumsemann (22. Dezember 2009)

hopfer schrieb:


> @Matthias
> 
> WC = Luft
> kommt mir also nicht ans Bike
> ...



Also antriebsneutraler ist aber bei einem "Park" Bike nicht so wichtig. Ich war ja zunächst mit dem Spicy im Park. Ich merke da keinen Unterschied! Im Park tritt man ja auch so oft.

Leichter??? Mein Demo wiegt momentan 16,7 und wenn es fertig ist wird es roundabout 16,0 Kilo wiegen. Wenn, dann liegt da aber nicht mehr so viel zwischen. Denke, dass das DH bei identischem Aufbau ähnlich leicht werden würde.


Dafür hat man aber mit einem Big Bike eine wesentlich potenteres Fahrwerk welches auch mal grobe Fehler verzeiht.

LG
Matthias


----------



## schnitti (22. Dezember 2009)

Ja, so soll das eigentlich sein...ich glaube es aber erst wenn's soweit ist. Jetzt dauert es erstmal wieder da Sports-Nut Betriebsferien macht. Ich hatte das Paket mit der Gabel extra Samstagmorgen zur Post gebracht und heute ist es erst im hiesigen DHL-Verteilzentrum eingegangen . Echt ne reife Leistung! Dann wird das Paket erst im Januar zugestellt, sofern es bei der Post eingelagert wird und nicht zurückkommt.

Was den DHX angeht, kann ich eigentlich nicht soviel sagen. Bin leider nicht so wirklich zum Fahren gekommen. Außerdem fehlt mir auch ein direkter Vergleich. Was mir aber auch aufgefallen ist, ist dass der DHX seinen Federweg sehr bereitwillig hergibt. Allerdings ist er mir noch nicht durchgeschlagen. Vielleicht kann ich ja mal Micha's Froggy mit dem S'toy testen.

P.S.: Endlich Urlaub!



mkernbach schrieb:


> Micha hat mir das mit der Gabel erzählt.. Du bekommst nun ne komplett neue oder..? Wie schaut es bei dir mit dem DHX aus, bist du mit der 'Performance' zufrieden?


----------



## schnitti (22. Dezember 2009)

Ich weiss nicht ob es schon jemand gesehen hat, aber auf der franz. BOS-Seite steht, dass es die N'dee ab sofort auch in einer getravelten Variante mit 160mm gibt. Die Einbaulänge reduziert sich dann von 565mm auf 545mm.


----------



## schnitti (22. Dezember 2009)

Wobei man sagen muss, dass die neuen Designs besser werden - zumindest für meinen Geschmack. Die Farbgebung bei der N'dee ist halt recht speziell und muss zum Rest passen. Ich würde ggf. auch welche nehmen, hast Du schon einen Preis?



Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Die BOS Jungs selber machen leider gar nix. Ich werd hier für uns mal welche machen lassen. Willste auch welche? Alles ist besser als dieses cafe-haus-ambiente. design tba...


----------



## TeamAlter (22. Dezember 2009)

@Hopferli: Nicht soviel quatschen und mal nen DHX Coil ans Bike schrauben. Sonst hast du doch auch immer Kohle für Umbauten.
Zur Not musst du nächstes Jahr mal ins Chiemgau kommen und meinen testen (DHX 5.0 mit 350er Titanfeder) 

Boxxer WC wär aber wirklich mal eine Überlegung wert. Naja, erst mal muss die Totem vernünftig funktionieren. Danach kann man immer noch über einen Wechsel nachdenken...


----------



## hopfer (22. Dezember 2009)

wen kommt noch ein 951 ins haus aber dafür muss ich jetzt erst mal sparen  /fahren lernen 
Dann kommt allerdings eine Lyrik 170 Coil MC DH ans Froggy.
ausserdem bin ich mit dem DHX Air super zufrieden ich stehe auf diese plüschigen Hinterbauten 
aber nicht auf solche Gabeln!

PS: neues Gewicht mit Alten Reifen ist jetzt bei 15,5kg!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lugggas (22. Dezember 2009)

@ TeamAlter:

Her mit Bildern! Will mal ein Froggy mit Titanfeder sehen

Find ich unlogisch. Warum sollte man tauschen, sobald die Gabel gut funktioniert? 

@ Hopfer:

ein 951? Willst du jetzt brutal richtung DH gehen?
Dann aber sicher ohne Luftdämpfer, oder?

Ein Dämpfer muss sich halt auch im Gelände gut anfühlen und net nur aufm Parkplatz schön plüschig sein.


----------



## lugggas (22. Dezember 2009)

Man bin ich froh, dass ich nicht der einzige bin, dessen Finger bei dem Gedanken an ein 200mm bike zu jucken beginnen


----------



## hopfer (22. Dezember 2009)

Ja, ich steh auf DH Prügeln bloß nicht auf Sprünge 
und mir fehlt aktuell noch das Geld um mir eine DH Rad und ein FR/Touren Bike zu leisten daher habe ich das ganze für den Anfang probiert zu kombinieren.
und ja dann mit Coil Dämpfer

und ich bin auch schon der Van R im Froggy gefahren und muss sagen das er in der Mitte  zwar besser arbeitet aber auf dem trail bin ich deswegen noch lang nicht schneller.


----------



## lugggas (22. Dezember 2009)

ja, so auf der normalen trail ausfahrt wird mal wohl nicht schneller sein.
Aber dafür brauchts wohl auch keine 180 mm ^^


----------



## Sumsemann (22. Dezember 2009)

lugggas schrieb:


> Man bin ich froh, dass ich nicht der einzige bin, dessen Finger bei dem Gedanken an ein 200mm bike zu jucken beginnen



...und dann erst das eingebrannte Grinsen im Gesicht wenn de eins hast 

Vor einem halben Jahr bin ich noch mit nem Carbon Hardtail durch den Wald gebrettert (teilw. sogar mit Carbon Starrgabel)

Fürn Park sollte dann ein Spicy her...

Nun brettere ich mit dem 160er Spicy durch den Wald und fahr mit nem 200er in den Park.

Federweg ist durch nichts zu ersetzen, ausser durch noch mehr Federweg


----------



## hopfer (22. Dezember 2009)

immer diese Missverständnisse 

mein Trail schaut anders aus als du glaubst


----------



## mkernbach (22. Dezember 2009)

schnitti schrieb:


> Ja, so soll das eigentlich sein...ich glaube es aber erst wenn's soweit ist. Jetzt dauert es erstmal wieder da Sports-Nut Betriebsferien macht. Ich hatte das Paket mit der Gabel extra Samstagmorgen zur Post gebracht und heute ist es erst im hiesigen DHL-Verteilzentrum eingegangen . Echt ne reife Leistung! Dann wird das Paket erst im Januar zugestellt, sofern es bei der Post eingelagert wird und nicht zurückkommt.
> 
> Was den DHX angeht, kann ich eigentlich nicht soviel sagen. Bin leider nicht so wirklich zum Fahren gekommen. Außerdem fehlt mir auch ein direkter Vergleich. Was mir aber auch aufgefallen ist, ist dass der DHX seinen Federweg sehr bereitwillig hergibt. Allerdings ist er mir noch nicht durchgeschlagen. Vielleicht kann ich ja mal Micha's Froggy mit dem S'toy testen.
> 
> P.S.: Endlich Urlaub!



Das gleiche "gefühlte" Verhalten beim DHX hatte ich ebenfalls. Gerade die letzten 10-15% des Federwegs gingen durch wie nie. Ich teste nun einwenig mit dem Piggyback rum..


----------



## lugggas (22. Dezember 2009)

hopfer schrieb:


> immer diese Missverständnisse
> 
> mein Trail schaut anders aus als du glaubst



Was glaub ich denn, wie er ausschaut


----------



## hopfer (22. Dezember 2009)

wie eine Waldautobahn ?


----------



## lugggas (22. Dezember 2009)

wie schaut er denn aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa Midnight (22. Dezember 2009)

schnitti schrieb:


> Wobei man sagen muss, dass die neuen Designs besser werden - zumindest für meinen Geschmack. Die Farbgebung bei der N'dee ist halt recht speziell und muss zum Rest passen. Ich würde ggf. auch welche nehmen, hast Du schon einen Preis?



Bisher nicht. Aber "Die ölige Kette" taucht ab und zu bei uns im shop auf und dann frag ich mal...


----------



## hopfer (22. Dezember 2009)

ich habe kein Foto oder Video


----------



## Papa Midnight (22. Dezember 2009)

hopfer schrieb:


> wen kommt noch ein 951 ins haus aber dafür muss ich jetzt erst mal sparen  /fahren lernen
> Dann kommt allerdings eine Lyrik 170 Coil MC DH ans Froggy.
> ausserdem bin ich mit dem DHX Air super zufrieden ich stehe auf diese plüschigen Hinterbauten
> aber nicht auf solche Gabeln!
> ...



Im Januar bekommen wir ein 951 in signal blue in den shop. Ich schick dir mal n Bild.


----------



## hopfer (22. Dezember 2009)

Super!
wen wird es wahrscheinlich "Team Green" oder "Raw" und ich brauche es in S bin so ein Zwerg


----------



## Papa Midnight (22. Dezember 2009)

mkernbach schrieb:


> Das gleiche "gefühlte" Verhalten beim DHX hatte ich ebenfalls. Gerade die letzten 10-15% des Federwegs gingen durch wie nie. Ich teste nun einwenig mit dem Piggyback rum..



Mitkommen nach Winterberg und ausprobieren. Hab meinem Froggy jetzt nen nadelgelagerten Sextoy spendiert und die Spacer für die 6mm Aufnahme sind auch schon drin. Suuuuuuuuuupersoft im Ansprechen. Zum Durchschlagen bekommste den noch nicht mal mit Gewalt. Hat zumindest bisher keiner geschafft. Ich hätte so gerne noch ne Titanfeder, aber für meine Gewichtsklasse brauche ich ne 275er. Die hat kein Ar5ch...


----------



## Papa Midnight (22. Dezember 2009)

hopfer schrieb:


> Super!
> wen wird es wahrscheinlich "Team Green" oder "Raw" und ich brauche es in S bin so ein Zwerg



Wie groß bist du denn?


----------



## TeamAlter (22. Dezember 2009)

lugggas schrieb:


> @ TeamAlter:
> 
> Her mit Bildern! Will mal ein Froggy mit Titanfeder sehen
> 
> ...



Da musst du dich noch ein paar Wochen gedulden. Mein Rad steht gerade beim Händler. Gabel wird eingeschickt.

Ich hoffe immer noch, dass Mitte 2010 eine 180er Fox rauskommt. Dann kommt die Totem raus.
BOS gefällt mir optisch gar nicht und 1,125 Steuerrohre bei langhubigen Gabeln sind technisch einfach überholt.


----------



## Papa Midnight (22. Dezember 2009)

1 1/8" ist überholt? Und wieso?


----------



## hopfer (22. Dezember 2009)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Wie groß bist du denn?



1,70 vielleicht auch ein paar Zentimeter mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa Midnight (22. Dezember 2009)

Shaun Palmer bekommt das wohl auch in S...


----------



## TeamAlter (22. Dezember 2009)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Mitkommen nach Winterberg und ausprobieren. Hab meinem Froggy jetzt nen nadelgelagerten Sextoy spendiert und die Spacer für die 6mm Aufnahme sind auch schon drin. Suuuuuuuuuupersoft im Ansprechen. Zum Durchschlagen bekommste den noch nicht mal mit Gewalt. Hat zumindest bisher keiner geschafft. Ich hätte so gerne noch ne Titanfeder, aber für meine Gewichtsklasse brauche ich ne 275er. Die hat kein Ar5ch...



275 nicht, aber 250 

http://www.diverse-mfg.com/mtb/titaniummtbshockspring.html


----------



## hopfer (22. Dezember 2009)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> 1 1/8" ist überholt? Und wieso?



Na du weißt doch wie billig die meisten Steuersätze gemacht sind da braucht man 1,5 bei einem Reset braucht man so was nicht


----------



## Papa Midnight (22. Dezember 2009)

Haste schon mal Hope, Reset und King verbaut? Das ist doch nicht billig gemacht! Hab heute noch ein Reset Wan.5 verbaut. Was will man denn da mit einem größeren Duchmesser noch verbessern?


----------



## Papa Midnight (22. Dezember 2009)

TeamAlter schrieb:


> 275 nicht, aber 250
> 
> http://www.diverse-mfg.com/mtb/titaniummtbshockspring.html



was wiegst du denn? was ist das für eine?


----------



## TeamAlter (22. Dezember 2009)

Was Gewicht zu Steifigkeit bzw. zu Aufnahmemöglichkeit von errechneten/gemessenen Kräften angeht. Bei 1,125 muss man schon fast mit Stangen im unteren Schaftbereich arbeiten, während man bei 1,5 noch mit dünnwandigen Rohren auskommt.
Dies spiegelt sich ja auch in den aktuellen Steuerrohrentwicklungen wieder. 1,5 unten und 1,125 oben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TeamAlter (22. Dezember 2009)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> was wiegst du denn? was ist das für eine?



Ich fahre eine 350er Feder in dem DHX. Gewicht müsst so bei 85 kg liegen.

War nur weil du von 275 gesprochen hattest.


----------



## hopfer (22. Dezember 2009)

Ich meinte:

Ich fahre selber den Reset Wan.5
dessen unterer Konus ist so massiv das man bei solchen Steuersätzen keine 1.5 braucht
bei billig Steuersätzen bzw. welchen mit geringer Auflagefläche mag 1,5 was bringen!


----------



## Papa Midnight (22. Dezember 2009)

Diese Dimensionierung ist aber aus dem Rennradbau entliehen worden, um im Steuerkopf höhere Steifigkeiten zu erzielen, da im Zuge des "Immer-leichter-werdens" die Steifigkeitswerte einiger Hersteller ganz schön in den Keller gegangen sind. Zusätzlich wird der ganze Krempel immer schwerer, da du einen größeren Steuersatz, ein größeres Steuerrohr, schwerere Spacer und Krallen hast. Und teurer ist das auch noch.


----------



## Papa Midnight (22. Dezember 2009)

hopfer schrieb:


> Ich meinte:
> 
> Ich fahre selber den Reset Wan.5
> dessen unterer Konus ist so massiv das man bei solchen Steuersätzen keine 1.5 braucht
> bei billig Steuersätzen bzw. welchen mit geringer Auflagefläche mag 1,5 was bringen!



Ich hab auch einen


----------



## hopfer (22. Dezember 2009)

ich weiss


----------



## Papa Midnight (22. Dezember 2009)

TeamAlter schrieb:


> Ich fahre eine 350er Feder in dem DHX. Gewicht müsst so bei 85 kg liegen.
> 
> War nur weil du von 275 gesprochen hattest.



Ich wieg mit blanker Flöte aber nur 77 kg...

Ich will so ne blöde Titanfeder! Mann!


----------



## schnitti (22. Dezember 2009)

Ja, der Reset ist echt allerfeinste Maschinenbaukunst. Wenn ich da an den Ritchey-Steuersatz denke, der in meinem X-Control im Einsatz ist...
Die Stabilität hat nicht nur was mit dem absoluten Durchmesser des Schaftrohrs zu tun sondern auch mit so Dingen wie bspw. Lagerpassungen etc. Ich Dir nur zustimmen, dass der Wan.5 von der Stabilität sicherlich nicht schlechter ist als ein halbherzig kontruierter 1,5" Steuersatz.



hopfer schrieb:


> Ich meinte:
> 
> Ich fahre selber den Reset Wan.5
> dessen unterer Konus ist so massiv das man bei solchen Steuersätzen keine 1.5 braucht
> bei billig Steuersätzen bzw. welchen mit geringer Auflagefläche mag 1,5 was bringen!


----------



## Papa Midnight (22. Dezember 2009)

der ist sicherlich besser als ein günstiger Ritchey, aber stell dir mal vor, die würden in jedes X-Control nen Reset einbauen. Dann wird jede Karre von denen stumpf 135 Euro teurer...


----------



## schnitti (22. Dezember 2009)

Naja, war ja auch nur 'nen Beispiel. Ich persöhnlich würde allerdings sofort in einen Reset Steuersatz investieren wenn es denn einen semi-integrierten geben würde.


----------



## Papa Midnight (22. Dezember 2009)

Hab letzte Woche mit herrn Koehn foniert und er sagte, dass sie den nicht bauen, weil ihre Lager da nicht reinpassen. Echt schade. Nicht wegen der Funktion. Die haben den ganzen Krempel auch in Farbe!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schnitti (22. Dezember 2009)

Schade, ich hatte es mir aber fast schon gedacht. In den semi-integrierten sind  ja immer irgendwelche Speziallager drin, die als Ersatzteil richtig Geld kosten. Bei Reset sind es Standardlager. Wenn beim Ritchey die Lager mal wieder hinüber sind kommt auf jeden Fall was neues rein.


----------



## Papa Midnight (22. Dezember 2009)

Die von Hope sind wirklich gut. INA Lager und leichte Schalen. Aber nur in schwarz.


----------



## Welli (22. Dezember 2009)

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit ner 66er RC3 ATA im Froggy oder in 'nem anderen Bike? Scheint mir ne ordentlich Alternative zu sein. Nutze das Fröschlein als Light-Freerider. Tourenorientiert.
Danke!


----------



## schnitti (22. Dezember 2009)

Ja, der Hope wird es wohl auch werden, das Schwarz passt auch gut. Die Ritchey Lager halten wahrscheinlich nicht mehr lange 



Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Die von Hope sind wirklich gut. INA Lager und leichte Schalen. Aber nur in schwarz.


----------



## Papa Midnight (22. Dezember 2009)

Mußt du auch immer alles kaputt machen?


----------



## L0cke (22. Dezember 2009)

ui körpergröße ^^, ich fahr bei 186cm körperhöhe und 91 cm bis innen schritt nen kleinen rahmen, auf touren wirds da bissel übel mit der 400er stütze, da brauch ich beim dh gar nicht die stütze runter machen .
Bin halt seither kleinere rahmen gewöhnt, kommt evtl auch dem Kangoroostyle zugute *g*, aber evtl sollte ich doch mal den größeren rahmen probieren...



Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Ich wieg mit blanker Flöte aber nur 77 kg...
> 
> Ich will so ne blöde Titanfeder! Mann!



ich wiege 76kg im schnitt und fahre die standardfederdes van r (ist eine 350er richtig) wenn du ne 275er brauchst erklärt das für mich einiges..darf ich mal wenn wir uns in willingen sehen dein bike fahren, darfst dann auch mal ne runde freeridehardtail fahren 

wegen deiner federsuche, evtl kann ich abhilfe schaffen 

im übrigen, wie ist es eig mit der schablone oder was du mir da schicken wolltest?


----------



## L0cke (22. Dezember 2009)

Welli schrieb:


> Hat jemand Erfahrung mit ner 66er RC3 ATA im Froggy oder in 'nem anderen Bike? Scheint mir ne ordentlich Alternative zu sein. Nutze das Fröschlein als Light-Freerider. Tourenorientiert.
> Danke!



kann für ne 888er sprechen, ist ja ähnlich der 66er und ich sag nur schmatz


----------



## schnitti (22. Dezember 2009)

Bis jetzt hielt es sich eigentlich in Grenzen...



Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Mußt du auch immer alles kaputt machen?


----------



## Papa Midnight (22. Dezember 2009)

L0cke schrieb:


> ui körpergröße ^^, ich fahr bei 186cm körperhöhe und 91 cm bis innen schritt nen kleinen rahmen, auf touren wirds da bissel übel mit der 400er stütze, da brauch ich beim dh gar nicht die stütze runter machen .
> Bin halt seither kleinere rahmen gewöhnt, kommt evtl auch dem Kangoroostyle zugute *g*, aber evtl sollte ich doch mal den größeren rahmen probieren...
> 
> 
> ...



Schablone sollte in der Post sein...
Habs ja versichert geschickt... 
Die Federrate hab ich bei Toxoholics ausrechnen lassen. Isch moags gärn woisch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TeamAlter (23. Dezember 2009)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Diese Dimensionierung ist aber aus dem Rennradbau entliehen worden, um im Steuerkopf höhere Steifigkeiten zu erzielen, da im Zuge des "Immer-leichter-werdens" die Steifigkeitswerte einiger Hersteller ganz schön in den Keller gegangen sind. Zusätzlich wird der ganze Krempel immer schwerer, da du einen größeren Steuersatz, ein größeres Steuerrohr, schwerere Spacer und Krallen hast. Und teurer ist das auch noch.



Daher kommt ja die ganze 1,5 unten und 1,125 oben Thematik. 



Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Ich wieg mit blanker Flöte aber nur 77 kg...
> 
> Ich will so ne blöde Titanfeder! Mann!



Gewicht ist mit Klamotten. Die Feder ist kaum vorgespannt und der SAG liegt an der unteren Grenze der Anzeige.
Wenn du glück hast würde dir evtl. auch schon die 300 reichen. 

... oder: Ich fahr am 25.12. durch Bielefeld durch. Ich könnte dir den kompletten Dämpfer oder nur die Feder mitbringen, du kannst ihn/sie testen und schickst sie mir zurück.


----------



## schnitti (23. Dezember 2009)

Wobei es aber wohl so ist, dass die Federraten beim S'toy tendenziell immer etwas weicher sind als bei anderen Dämpfern, so dass Vergleiche gf. nur eingeschränkt möglich sind. Im Testartikel von Rotorburn steht das zumindest so geschrieben: "The soft feeling comes from the fact that BOS typically specify lower spring rates than most shocks do, in order to let the damper do more of the work. This of course means more sag, and that the shock needs to run more damping than a conventional shock in order to control the use of the travel, as well as preventing excessive bottoming out."


----------



## TeamAlter (23. Dezember 2009)

Noch mal was anderes.
Mir ist aufgefallen, dass der Hinterbau meines Froggy asymmetrisch baut, sprich Laufräder, die auf einem Zentrierständer mittig eingespeicht wurden sind ein paar mm näher an den rechten Streben als an den linken. Ich hoffe das ich bei euch auch so. Ja?


----------



## Papa Midnight (23. Dezember 2009)

Jupp. Das isso. Also gaaaanz ruhig bleiben.


----------



## TeamAlter (23. Dezember 2009)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Jupp. Das isso. Also gaaaanz ruhig bleiben.



Dann ist ja gut. Sonst hätte ich noch auf meine 10 mm Achse getippt. Die hat auf der Antriebsseite noch eine Nase damit sich die Mutter nicht mitdreht.

Was fährst du denn aktuell für eine Feder in deinem S**toy?


----------



## Papa Midnight (23. Dezember 2009)

Eine 300er BOS Feder. Die is schon ok und super darauf abgestimmt, dass ein Lapierre mit sehr viel SAG fährt. Aber das Drecksding wiegt eben ne Tonne! Und da die Dämpfer bei LP soweit oben liegen und so wenig Gesamtkraft benötigt wird brauche ich eben eine sehr "schwache" Feder. Und Frau RCS hat in 275 eben keine.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TeamAlter (23. Dezember 2009)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Eine 300er BOS Feder. Die is schon ok und super darauf abgestimmt, dass ein Lapierre mit sehr viel SAG fährt. Aber das Drecksding wiegt eben ne Tonne! Und da die Dämpfer bei LP soweit oben liegen und so wenig Gesamtkraft benötigt wird brauche ich eben eine sehr "schwache" Feder. Und Frau RCS hat in 275 eben keine.



Aber dann lass dir doch mal eine 300er von Nuke Proof, RCS oder Diverse raus. Die Federn sind ja alle linear gewickelt und sollten somit auch bei gleicher Federrate ähnlich hart sein. Ansonsten halt die 250er von Diverse


----------



## Papa Midnight (23. Dezember 2009)

RCS bauen aber nur ab 350an aufwärts! Und bei den anderen hab ich schon zu oft gesehen,dass sie brechen.Titan wickeln scheint doch nicht soooo einfach zu sein. Ich versenk nicht so vielKohle aus Jux. Und 250 ist zu wenig. Muss ich jetzt zunehemn?


----------



## hopfer (23. Dezember 2009)

Ja!
wie Groß bist du den bei deinen zierlichen 77Kg


----------



## Papa Midnight (23. Dezember 2009)

1,84, Schuhgröße 44, hetero


----------



## hopfer (23. Dezember 2009)

Sehr aufschlussreich


----------



## Papa Midnight (23. Dezember 2009)

ich muss weg...


----------



## Feldstecher (24. Dezember 2009)




----------



## hopfer (24. Dezember 2009)

sieht super aus!

euch allen auch ein Frohes Fest und ein gutes neues Jahr!


@papa

>1,70m; >80kg;  Schuhgröße 43; hetero


----------



## Papa Midnight (24. Dezember 2009)

@ hopfer: Puh,da haben wir beide ja noch mal Glück gehabt...

Frohes fest euch allen! Und bleibt bitte heile!


----------



## VoikaZ (24. Dezember 2009)

Hi,

ich wünsch Euch ebenfalls ein frohes Fest   

Ach ja, ich glaub mich hat das Umbaufieber wieder mal erwischt 
Spiel mal wieder mit dem Gedanken, mir nen Stahlfederdämpfer zu holen. Hatte ich ja im Sommer schon mal vor, tja und da der DHX Air bei den frostigen Temperaturen meiner Meinung nach mehr wie bescheiden seinen Dienst verrichtet, soll er jetzt endgültig ersetzt werden.
Sextoy wär mein Traum, aber ich glaub, ich versuch es für den Anfang mit nem DHX 5.0. Was meint Ihr dazu? Soll ich wechseln, oder lieber noch etwas sparen und dann gleich den BOS holen?

M.f.G.

Volker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hopfer (24. Dezember 2009)

Hi Volker,

entweder nicht sparen und RS Vivid 5.1 kaufen oder sparen und S**Toy holen.
der DHX ist nicht besser als der Vivid würde so gar sagen schlechter  ausserdem kann man wen mans kann viel im Innenleben einstellen und sich so sein Traum Setup basteln


----------



## VoikaZ (24. Dezember 2009)

Hi Peter,

hm, beim Vivid hatte ich bis jetzt eigentlich immer leichte Bedenken. Die Meinungen hier im Forum gehen ja sehr auseinader. Wenn er funktioniert, dann soll er ja echt nicht schlecht sein, aber es gibt wohl auch einige, die nur Probleme mit dem Teil haben/hatten.
Was wurde eigentlich aus Deinen Plänen auf Stahlfeder umzubauen?

M.f.G.

Volker


----------



## hopfer (24. Dezember 2009)

Hi Volker,

Nichts, werde meinen DHX Air Tunen wollte das eigentlich schon gestern machen aber... bin noch nicht dazu gekommen. werde dann berichten.
den Vivid kannst du wen nötig ja Servicen lassen z.B. bei Papa (weiß nicht ob er RS Service macht) oder bei Andy http://www.anbipa.de/ (da kommt dein Rahmen ursprünglich her)

vielleicht wird doch noch ein S**Toy oder das Luft Pedant von Bos das kommen soll...


----------



## mkernbach (24. Dezember 2009)

Ich hänge zwischen der Entscheidung Stoy oder RC4.. 

Elendiges Dilemma ;-)


----------



## hopfer (24. Dezember 2009)

S**Toy!
allein schon deswegen weil du eine Bos Gabel hast!


----------



## mkernbach (24. Dezember 2009)

Ach was!

;-)


----------



## VoikaZ (24. Dezember 2009)

Hi Peter,

naja, dann schau ich mir den Vivid wohl doch nochmal an  Mal gucken was sich so ergibt.
Soso und Du tunst Deinen DHXAir selber? Was machste denn dran?

M.f.G.

Volker


----------



## hopfer (24. Dezember 2009)

Ich erkläre einfach mal schnell die Schritte:

luft aus Hauptkammer ablassen aber nicht aus dem Piggy!
Sprengring welcher die äußere Luftkammer sichert abmachen
Luftkammer abnehmen
Dickeres Plastik teil in die äussere Luftkammer ein legen
alles wieder zusammenbauen 

Effekt:
Luftkammer wird verkleinert und so entsteht mehr Progression und das Durchsacken im mittleren Federwegs Bereich soll sich reduzieren.

vielleicht mach ich es heute noch dann stelle ich eine Bilderserie rein


----------



## VoikaZ (24. Dezember 2009)

hopfer schrieb:


> .....vielleicht stelle ich eine Bilderserie rein...



Mach mal, ein Erfahrungsbericht würde mich auch sehr interessieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hopfer (24. Dezember 2009)

Bin schon dabei...
auch wen der Erfahrungsbericht dann etwas mager wird


----------



## VoikaZ (24. Dezember 2009)

Ich bin auf jeden Fall schon mal gespannt.


----------



## TeamAlter (24. Dezember 2009)

VoikaZ schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich wünsch Euch ebenfalls ein frohes Fest
> 
> ...



Lass und doch mal im Frühjahr ne Tour zusammen machen oder in nen Park hier in der Ecke fahren. 
Ich hab ja einen DHX Air und einen DHX 5.0. Dann kannst du mal Probe fahren. Umbau dauert ja nicht mal 5 min.
Für Touren werde ich persönlich immer den Air fahren. Da rechtfertigt die Funktion nicht das fast doppelte Gewicht.
Im Park dann den Coil mal testen. Hatte ihn schon bei einer Tour verbaut und Ansprechverhalten war schon merklich besser obwohl die Feder eine Nummer zu hart war. Aber das Gewicht ...

Imho: S**Toy ist sicher von der Funktion sehr fein, sieht aber in grünen oder auch blauen Fröschen sowas von beschi55en aus :kotz:
Wenn du einen Albino-Frosch fährst wäre es aber sicher eine Überlegung wert.


@Volker: Was wiegt dein Frosch denn im aktuellen Aufbau mit Travis?


----------



## hopfer (24. Dezember 2009)

Hier die Anleitung:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=336003
Ich wusste doch das das schon mal erklärt worden ist ...

aus dem Thread lässt sich entnehmen das man es immer ausprobieren muss weil es immer Abhängig vom rahmen ist.

PS: setze ihn gerade wieder zusammen ist wirklich kinderleicht...


----------



## VoikaZ (24. Dezember 2009)

TeamAlter schrieb:


> Lass und doch mal im Frühjahr ne Tour zusammen machen oder in nen Park hier in der Ecke fahren.
> Ich hab ja einen DHX Air und einen DHX 5.0. Dann kannst du mal Probe fahren. Umbau dauert ja nicht mal 5 min.
> Für Touren werde ich persönlich immer den Air fahren. Da rechtfertigt die Funktion nicht das fast doppelte Gewicht.
> Im Park dann den Coil mal testen. Hatte ihn schon bei einer Tour verbaut und Ansprechverhalten war schon merklich besser obwohl die Feder eine Nummer zu hart war. Aber das Gewicht ...
> ...


Hi,

ja, können wir im Frühjahr gern mal machen. Bis jetzt war ich ja mit dem DHX Air auch recht zufrieden (sowohl beim Toueren, als auch im Park), nur bei den derzeitigen Temperaturen arbeitet der Air so gut wie überhaupt nicht. Vor jeder Tour dasf ich den Luftdruck der Außentemperatur anpassen, damit er wenigstens ein bißchen arbeitet, doch bei Minusgraden muß ich den Druck eigentlich schon an der oberen Grenze fahren. Da würd ich mir beim Coil schon nen Vorteil versprechen. Bin in meinen bisherigen Bikes auch immer Stahlfeder gefahren und hatte damit im Winter nie so Probleme wie mit dem Air.
Tendier aber schon in Richtung DHX 5.0, oder Vivid, der BOS ist mir zum testen einfach zu teuer 



TeamAlter schrieb:


> @Volker: Was wiegt dein Frosch denn im aktuellen Aufbau mit Travis?


Kann ich Dir ehrlich gesagt überhaupt nicht sagen. Zur Zeit hab ich vorn nen Rainking drauf, damit dürfte das Gewicht irgendwo zwischen 17 und 17,5  kg liegen (hab aber keine Ahnung, ist nur geschätzt) 

M.f.G.

Volker


----------



## hopfer (24. Dezember 2009)

war gerade auf einer Testrunde...und er ist gigantisch viel aktiver und sackt weniger durch ein Traum!
werde jetzt noch das Bottom out von 8Klicks auf 2 reduzieren dann mal sehen obs noch besser wird..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## VoikaZ (24. Dezember 2009)

Hört sich ja gut an, werd ich bei meinem wohl auch mal machen müssen


----------



## hopfer (24. Dezember 2009)

So nach dem ich ihn noch mal eingestellt habe:

Bottom out kann man getrost auf 0 Drehen vor Durchschlägen muss man keine angst mehr haben!
Kleine Schläge:
werden deutlicher an den Fahrer weiter gegeben (Hölzern wäre der falsche Ausdruck) / weniger Federweg wird genutzt
Mittlere Schläge:
werden ähnlich gut genommen aber es wird weniger Federweg genutzt
Große Schläge:
Hier arbeitet der DHX Air besser er ist aktiver und verkriecht sich nicht so sehr im Federweg
Durchsacken: 
auch weniger merkt man besonders positiv wen man sich abdrückt (wahrscheinlich auch wen man durch Anlieger fährt konnte ich jetzt bloß nicht Testen)

auf der Straße ist der Unterschied weniger zu merken (bis auf das man den Federweg im Stand nicht mehr soweit bekommt) beim fahren macht er sich meiner Meinung nach besser (er geht mehr in Richtung Coil Dämpfer)
von daher empfehle ich den Umbau und wem es nicht gefällt der kann es schließlich sehr schnell wieder ändern.
ich habe auf die Dichtungen etwas Motor Öl getan das hilft beim Einbau.

PS: Wer seinen Dämpfer aufgrund dieser Anleitung ruiniert ist selbst schuld! ich über nehme keine Haftung dafür das es Funktioniert!
PSPS: Umbedingt die Luft aus der Hauptkammer lassen


----------



## TeamAlter (24. Dezember 2009)

Schreib doch noch mal bitte die Randbedingungen auf. Sonst ist die ganze Info hier witzlos.

Fahergewicht:
Fahrergroße:
Sattelstütze drinnen oder draußen. Also im Stehen oder Sitzen gefahren?
Rahmen: Froggy (S)
Druck in der Hauptkammer:
Dadurch eingestellter SAG:
Druck im Ausgleichsbehälter:
Durchschlagschutz (Umdrehungen von max):
Zugstufe (Klicks von max):
Außentemperatur:
....
Die Dämpferdaten bitte ohne und mit Tuning. Da man diese sicher anpassen muss.


----------



## hopfer (24. Dezember 2009)

TeamAlter schrieb:


> Schreib doch noch mal bitte die Randbedingungen auf. Sonst ist die ganze Info hier witzlos.



Aber gerne doch 

(mit  / ohne)

Fahergewicht:  aktuell 83kg
Fahrergroße: 170 oder ein bisschen mehr kommt immer auf den Schuh an 
Sattelstütze drinnen oder draußen. Also im Stehen oder Sitzen gefahren?
Im stehen gefahren sonst testet es sich schlecht 
Rahmen: Froggy (S) Ja
Druck in der Hauptkammer: 170psi / 170psi
Dadurch eingestellter SAG: 25% / 25%
Druck im Ausgleichsbehälter: >150psi / >150psi
Durchschlagschutz (Umdrehungen von max): Offen  /1,5 Umdrehungen zu
Zugstufe (Klicks von max): keine ahnung
Außentemperatur: ca. 5°C am Anfang war er noch warm von daher ist die Angabe des drucks in der Hauptkammer nicht so genau.


----------



## Pornspirit (25. Dezember 2009)

hopfer schrieb:


> Effekt:
> Luftkammer wird verkleinert und so entsteht mehr Progression und das Durchsacken im mittleren Federwegs Bereich soll sich reduzieren.
> 
> vielleicht mach ich es heute noch dann stelle ich eine Bilderserie rein



Die ganze Sache hat nur den Nachteil das der Komplette Hub des Dämpfers nicht mehr so gut genutzt wird. Im Enddefekt setzt die Progression früher ein, deshalb wird das Durchsacken verhindert und Große Schläge kann der Dämpfer nicht mehr so gut "schlucken" da sich der Druck in der Kammer schneller als sonst erhöht. Ist aber immer noch billiger als Tunen lassen, da nur eine Shimänderung Abhilfe schaffen kann.
Ich fahr gern ein straffes Set up und meistens mit ProPedal zu


----------



## hopfer (25. Dezember 2009)

Der Durchschlagschutz erhöht sich enorm wen man aber das Bottom out weg Lässt dann bekomm ich 95% Federweg zu Verfügung gestellt
ausserdem muss man das Plastik stück auf sein Gewicht einstellen also einfach mal ein Großes stück schneiden und dann nach belieben verkleinern bis die Federwegs Ausnutzung stimmt 
ist wirklich einfach und effektiv!


----------



## Pornspirit (25. Dezember 2009)

Hmm ok, hätte ich etz nicht erwartet das der Federweg noch so genutzt wird.
Evtl. Probier ich´s auch mal.

Will eh demnächst mein Vivid aufmachen und Evtl Shims und/oder Öl ändern.
Da geht´s leider net so schnell mit nem Stück Plastik


----------



## hopfer (25. Dezember 2009)

Respekt!
ist wirklich nicht einfach!


----------



## Pornspirit (25. Dezember 2009)

Geht schon, Sram hat ne gute Anleitung!
Mal schaun evtl schick ich ihn auch zum Tunen, da der Dichtsatz VK ca. 50.- Euronen kostet und das Tunen 100.-.
Immerhin ist der Vivid schon seit 2 Saison´s im Einsatz...


----------



## hopfer (25. Dezember 2009)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/group.php?groupid=343


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## robser (25. Dezember 2009)

hopfer schrieb:


> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/group.php?groupid=343



Hi leute, ich habe das 318 froggy mit ner totem coil und 2,35 MM, sonst alles original. Was gibt es für möglichkeiten etwas gewicht abzuspecken (das froggy ) ohne die stabilität zu vernachlässigen? Vielen dank für eure ideen! Lg robin


----------



## hopfer (25. Dezember 2009)

spontan LRS und Kurbel


----------



## Papa Midnight (25. Dezember 2009)

Reifen und Schläuche! Aber da solltest du eher auf die Perormance achten.


----------



## robser (25. Dezember 2009)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Reifen und Schläuche! Aber da solltest du eher auf die Perormance achten.



Welche kurbel und welchen lrs (721 + hope 2 pro?) ? Reifen find ich gut, die werden bleiben 
was gibts sonst noch? Sattelstütze?


----------



## hopfer (25. Dezember 2009)

Kurbel SLX (bei dir ist doch die Husselfelt drauf oder) LRS 
und da hat der papa recht Schläuche /Schwalbe Freeride Light 180gr bis 3,0 Reifen
Kassette XT =>80gr

stell mal ein Bild rein.


----------



## robser (25. Dezember 2009)

Passt die SLX einfach dran ohne Modifikation? Welche Länge wäre gut 175, 170mm?
Wie wäre die Saint, oder Raceface ähnliches Gewichts/stabilitätsmässig?
Schläuche habe ich die schwalbe e13, halten bis jetzt gut. 
THx für die guten Ideen

Wenn man den LRS ändert (bsp 721 +Hope 2 pro) muss man hinten asymmetrisch einspeichen?

Sonst noch "Tuning" Massnahmen? thx


----------



## mkernbach (25. Dezember 2009)

einsatzgebiet?


----------



## Papa Midnight (25. Dezember 2009)

Länge kommt auf deine Schrittlänge an. Ich hab ne 175er saint 3-fach, will aber gegen eine RF Atlas FR tauschen. Is aber nur ein Optikding.
das Hinterrad ist leicht asymetrisch.


----------



## hopfer (25. Dezember 2009)

Die SlX passt "einfach" dran
ist halt Gut & Günstig die Saint ist schwerer aber auch stabiler.

Sonst kann man überall noch etwas rausholen wie z.b Lenker Vorbau Sattelstütze und Co.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## robser (25. Dezember 2009)

Einsatzgebiet: 50 % freeridetouren, 50% Downhill und park
Ich brauch eins für alles Kompromisse muss man halt machen

Habe gerade wegen den Kurbelsätzen gegoogelt. Habe ich da was missverstanden dass die SLX schwerer ist als die Hussefelt (990 zu 900g)?`

Wünschte mir so 1 Kilo weniger. 
Alles original 318 ausser Totem Coil, Schwalbe MM, Sudpin III pro.

Könnt ihr mir die ca. Einsparung schreiben?
LRS original Alex FR vs 721 Hope 2 pro
Kurbelsatz?
Sonstiges?


----------



## hopfer (25. Dezember 2009)

LRS ca.- 250-300gr
bei der Husselfelt komen noch mal 400gr Inennlager oben drauf
=> 300gr Kurbel
Kassette 80gr

stell mal bitte eine Aktuelle teile liste rein dann weiß ich wo man noch sparen kann
hab die Ausstattung nicht im Kopf ;-)


----------



## robser (25. Dezember 2009)

@hopfer und papa, hey vielen Dank fürs Helfen!!

Hier die Teileliste

Amortisseur : FOX VAN R 240 MM SPRING 300 / 350Fourche :ROCKSHOX DOMAIN 302CL180 MM 1.1 / 8Jeu de direction :FSA Orbit Z 1.5 Boitier :TRUVATIV HOWITZER XRPédalier :TRUVATIV HUSSEFELT 24X36 Potence :SYNCROS FR50 50 MM Tige de selle : LP XC COMP 6061 31.6X350Cintre :SYNCROS FR 6061 710 MMDérailleur Avant :SHIMANO NEW SLX Dérailleur Arrière :SHIMANO NEW SLX SHADOWFreins : FORMULA ORO K18 200 / 200 ROTORSManettes : SHIMANO DEORESelle : SYNCROS FL CRMORoues : RIMS ALEX FR32 / HUBS LP / SHIMANO M525Cassette : SHIMANO HG50 9S 11X34Pneus :CONTINENTAL RUBBERQUEEN TR 26X2.40Poids :16.9 KGTailles : 43 - 48


----------



## hopfer (25. Dezember 2009)

Sattelstütz gegen: eine Thomson -70gr
Vorbau gegen: Syntace SuperForce oder Thomsen X4 oder Hope -70gr
Kette gegen: XTR -60gr
Schalthebel gegen: XT -60gr
Kasette gegen: XT -80gr

Totem Steckachse gegen die neu Maxle lite -70gr


----------



## robser (25. Dezember 2009)

Das klingt schon super, 

ich denke realistisch zum Wechseln ist der LRS, Die Kurbelgarnitur, Sattelstütze, Kassette und Vorbau. 

Habt ihr noch einen Tipp bezüglich Lenker der breiter als 71cm ist (Bsp Sixbar, boobar) 

@hopfer ehm, welche Sattelstütze meinst du von Thomson und welcher Durchmesser. Wenn ich die SLX kaufe, ist da das Innenlager dabei und das passt dann auch problemlos? (Sorry für die Newbie fragen)

thx Robin


----------



## bs99 (25. Dezember 2009)

Kurbel und LRS wurden schon als die wichtigsten Gewichtseinsparungen genannt.
_ Kurbel XT oder SLX: 300g
_ LRS: bei sauberem Fahrstil und geringem Gewicht/ oder als Touren LRS auf ZTR Flow Basis: ca. 500g, aktuellen LRS im Park niederfahren
_ leichte Schläuche/tublesskit (wers mag)

Ansonsten gehts etwas ins Geld:
_ Dämpfer: DHX Air, Marzocchi Rocco Air: ca. 400g
_ Sattelstütze: nach Geschmack und Geldbeutel z.B. Syntace P6, Thomson: 100 - 150g
_ Lenker Vorbau: nach Geschmack, Z.B. Syntace: ca. 100g
_ Sattel: z.B. SLR XP, SLR T1: ca. 100g

Verschleißteile wenn mal kaputt:
_ Kassette: XT: 80g
_ Schaltwerk XT: Gewicht weiss ich nicht.

Bei den  LRS: schau mal hier:
leicht: http://www.actionsports.de/Laufraed...oTubes-ZTR-Flow-Laufradsatz-1750g::23157.html
oder was bei chainreactioncycles auf HopeProII-Basis zusammenstellen

Der originale LRS dürfte so 2350g haben ein HopeProII mit DT-Comp und EX721 hat knapp über 2000g (hab ich am DH-Bike)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hopfer (25. Dezember 2009)

-Innenlager ist dabei und passt auch wunderbar in den Rahmen
-Thomsen Elite 31,6 367mm
-Lenker Nuke Proof warhead
-Kassette sollte er wechseln wen er den neuen Lrs hat dann macht er den Alu Freilauf nicht so sehr kaputt


----------



## lugggas (25. Dezember 2009)

also wenn das der lenker ist, der auch an meinem froggy dran war, dann kannste hier schonmal gerne 140g sparen. Meiner hatte damals sage und schreibe 440g gewogen! Rest siehe posts davor


----------



## andi261277 (25. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Leute!

Hier mal meine Kiste!

Aktueller Aufbau:

Rahmen: froggy 918 Größe 48
Dämpfer: DHX Air
Lrs: EX 1750 (rote Aufkleber entfernt)
Gabel: Marzochi 66 RC2 (2007)
Schaltwerk+Trigger: Sram x9
Umwerfer: SLX (2-Fach)
Kettenführung: G-Junkies
Kurbel: XT
Sattelstütze P6 Carbon
Sattel: SDG SL Titan
Reifen: Muddy Mary 2.35
Pedale: Crank Brothers Mallet 1
Bremsen: Jucy 7
Vorbau: Spank 2-Timer
Lenker: Easton EA 50 (wird noch ersetzt durch Sixpack Menace in Schwarz)
Griffe: Ergon Enduro

Aktuelles Gewicht 15,8 kg


Werde mir noch einen 2. LRS besorgen für Bikepark!
Wahrscheinlich Hope Pro2 mit Spank Spike Felgen!
Werde dort 2,5er Muddy Mary mit DH Karkasse draufpacken!

Tja ihr habt sicher noch Verbesserungsvorschläge!
Vorerst gibts aber Baustopp, da das sonst meinen finanziellen Rahmen sprengt!


----------



## L0cke (25. Dezember 2009)

robser schrieb:


> Hi leute, ich habe das 318 froggy mit ner totem coil und 2,35 MM, sonst alles original. Was gibt es für möglichkeiten etwas gewicht abzuspecken (das froggy ) ohne die stabilität zu vernachlässigen? Vielen dank für eure ideen! Lg robin



schau mal in mein fotoalbum da ist einiges vom froggy gewogen drin unter parts  (die im kleefeld sind nur froggyteile, jedoch unbenannt, ansonsten steht eig meist dabei wenn es teile vom froggy sind) , ich werd die tage auch mal die restlichen gewogenen teile vom froggy ins fotoalbum stellen...


----------



## Levty (26. Dezember 2009)

Etliche Gramm kannst du noch an der Gabel einsparen, 
aber ich kenne diese Gabel und die ist das Extragewicht eigentlich wert...


----------



## VoikaZ (26. Dezember 2009)

Hallo,

ich hätte mal nur schnell ne Frage, welche Dämpferbuchsen brauch ich denn für das Froggy 
Hab mit der SuFu nix gefunden und ich komm erst morgen abend wieder zu meinem Bike, aber vielleicht weiß es ja von Euch jemand  
Vielen Dank,

m.f.G.

Volker


----------



## hopfer (26. Dezember 2009)

Spezielle 
haben ein Sondermaß welches du so nicht bekommst

kannst du aber z.B. bei papa ordern


----------



## VoikaZ (26. Dezember 2009)

hopfer schrieb:


> Spezielle
> haben ein Sondermaß welches du so nicht bekommst
> 
> kannst du aber z.B. bei papa ordern



Hi Peter,

vielen Dank für die Info. Hm, das ist ja mal wieder blöd 
Wie ist das denn, normalerweise müßte man die originalen Buchsen vom DHX auch bei nem Manitou-Dämpfer verwenden können, oder?

M.f.G.

Volker

Edith: Hab gerade geschaut, geht natürlich wieder mal nicht 12,0 -> 12,7 mm


----------



## robser (26. Dezember 2009)

@hopfer

Ist die Thomsen Elite 31,6 367mm gleich lang wie die originale Stütze? Da ich bei der originalen bei Touren auf dem Max. Wert bin, das passt perfekt. Also kürzer sollte nicht sein. (Gibt die Elite auch noch in 41cm) Möchte einfach nichts falsch bestellen. Habe übrigens das kleine Froggy

Hier meine Modifikationen die anstehen werden:

Kurbelsatz SLX anstelle Hussefelt
LRS (Hope 2 pro +721, oder ex1750 System für Touren)
Lenker Sixpack driver
Vorbau Straitline oder Spank timer
Sattelstütze Thomson Elite
Sattel Flite TT


----------



## hopfer (26. Dezember 2009)

bei mir reicht es von daher hab ich die 367mm vorgeschlagen aber hast recht kauf sie in 410mm dann bist du auf der sicheren Seite Kürzen kann man ja immer 

ich finde Lenker und Vorbau recht schwer?
oder kaust du sie wegen der Farbe?
sonst Thomson X4 und Nuke Proof Warhead

wen du dir den neuen LRS zulegst an auch umbedingt eine neu Kassette (Shimano XT) spart erstens 60gr und macht dir den Alu Freilauf von den Hope Naben nicht so sehr Kaputt!

MfG Peter

PS: und noch eine XTR Kette -50gr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## robser (26. Dezember 2009)

Habe gerade die Stütze gemessen, ist nur 355 lang, von daher wird die 367 passen..danke dir für deine Hilfe. 

Stimmt, der Thomson x4 ist ja einiges leichter. Der wirds bestimmt. 

Wie hast du das mit dem Lrs gemacht bezüglich asymetrisch einspeichen? Kann man den Lrs bestellen und nachträglich anpassen oder kennst du jemanden vom Forum der einen Shop hat und das gleich macht und versendet?

thx robin


----------



## hopfer (26. Dezember 2009)

ich habe mir den LRS selber eingespeicht und gleich im Rahmen zentriert von daher hatte ich keine Probleme.

Papa Midnight im Forum macht dir das ganz sicher gerne er hat auch sehr viel mit Hope zu tun und natürlich Lapierre er fährt selber ein Froggy.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/member.php?u=107005
Sein Laden:
http://www.radstand-bielefeld.de/

MfG Peter


----------



## lugggas (2. Januar 2010)

Wenn hier nix mehr los ist, das zeig ich euch eben mal mein froggy, wie es gerade aussieht.

Hoffe ich kann demnächst ein besseres Bild anbieten.


----------



## Asha'man (2. Januar 2010)

Könnt mir so schon sehr gefallen dein Frosch. Lecker.  Das Olivgrün vom 318 ist immer noch die schönste Farbe bei den Fröschen. Gefällt.

Ich wär das Rad aber auch mal gefahren.  Sieht ja aus, wie neu...


----------



## exel (2. Januar 2010)

lugggas schrieb:


> Wenn hier nix mehr los ist, das zeig ich euch eben mal mein froggy, wie es gerade aussieht.
> 
> Hoffe ich kann demnächst ein besseres Bild anbieten.



Schönes Froggy! Der Aufbau gefällt mir, sehr zweckmäßig. So ähnlich würde mein Froggy auch aussehen


----------



## TeamAlter (2. Januar 2010)

Sehr schöner Frosch.

Sind das eigentlich 2,5er Muddy Marys oder 2,35?


----------



## Papa Midnight (2. Januar 2010)

Schicker Hüpfer!


----------



## robser (3. Januar 2010)

Nachträglich ein gutes neues Froggyjahr!

Als Update zum abspecken habe ich jetzt folgende Sachen bestellt: 

Vorbau Thomson x4
Lenker Nukeproof Warhead
Sattelstütze Thomson Elite

Bereits zu Hause die SLX Kurbelgarnitur. 

Dazu eine kleine Montagefrage: Es sind 3 Spacer mit dabei, ist das richtig, dass das Froggy eine Innenlagerbreite von 73 mm hat und da die Froggys von Haus aus ein BB haben, dass ich KEIN Spacer links/rechts benötige?

Wenn alles montiert ist, gibts Fotos

Vielen Dank Robin


----------



## lugggas (3. Januar 2010)

Guten Morgen an alle!

Schön, dass euch mein Rad gefällt. Es sind die 2.5er MM, aber das nächste mal werde ich wohl auch mal die 2.35er probieren.

Das Ding wird schon gefahren, aber bei dem frostigen Boden wirds nicht richtig dreckig 

Grüße, Lucas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hopfer (3. Januar 2010)

robser schrieb:


> Nachträglich ein gutes neues Froggyjahr!
> 
> Als Update zum abspecken habe ich jetzt folgende Sachen bestellt:
> 
> ...





Hi,

Du brauchst auf der Antriebsseite einen Spacer.
zumindest ist es bei mir so 

MfG Peter


----------



## VoikaZ (7. Januar 2010)

So, dann will ich auch mal wieder. Hab meinem Froschi mittlerweile nen Manitou Swinger X6 spendiert 
Hab jetzt drei Ausfahrten hinter mir und bin voll begeistert. Klar, der Dämpfer ist ein schönes Stück schwerer wie der DHX Air, aber die Performance entschädigt das voll und ganz. Das Durchsacken bei Minusgraden kennt der Stahlfederdämpfer auch nicht. Zudem nutzt er den Federweg schön gleichmäßig, ohne durchrauschen durch den mittleren Federweg (wie es der Fox macht). 
Der X6 spricht schön sensibel an und bügelt auch schnelle Schläge schön weg. Bergauf ist auch kein Problem, der Hinterbau bleibt nahezu wippfrei.
Bin mit den bisherigen Einstellungen schon sehr zufrieden, werd bei Gelegenheit mal noch ne etwas weichere Feder ausprobieren, aber dann war es das auch.
So, jetzt hab ich mir noch ne Hammerschmidt in den Kopf gesetzt, die wird in der nächsten Zeit wohl noch kommen und dann war es das mit den Modifikationen. Dann ist das Bike (meiner Meinung nach) für mich und meine Ansprüche absolut perfekt 

M.f.G.

Volker


----------



## L0cke (7. Januar 2010)

wollt nicht wer ne titanfeder in 275ibs 

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/236476/cat/19

könnt allerdings bissel kurz sein wenn mich nicht alles täuscht....


----------



## TeamAlter (7. Januar 2010)

Genau! Und zwar um ganze 0,75 Zoll Hub!


----------



## Papa Midnight (7. Januar 2010)

Braucht noch wer nen Sextoy für den Frosch? Bestellungen bis morgen 15:00 . Grazie...


----------



## Papa Midnight (8. Januar 2010)

Bestelle heute nochmal Kleinteile und Bekleidung. Noch irgendwelche Wünsche? Bitte immer als PN mit voller Anschrift an mich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blackleaf (10. Januar 2010)

Mein Frosch (318) soll bis zum Frühjahr auch noch ein wenig abspecken, hier wurden ja schon diverse Tipps geposted, aber ich hab trotzdem noch mal die ein oder andere Frage:

- Lenker: Truvativ Boobar oder Nuke Proof Warhead, was wiegt der Boobar in 78 mm? Race Face Atlas ist definitiv schwerer oder?
- Kann jemand nen Direct Mount Vorbau empfehlen, zu teuer sollte er allerdings nicht sein. Bin auf folgende gestoßen "*77designz Direct Mount Stem 31,8x43mm schwarz*" --> find ich top aber der wirkt schon arg filigran, hält der;-)? oder "*Pro Atherton Star Series Direct Mount Vorbau 1 1/8" 31,8x45mm schwarz*" oder "*Sixpack Splitz Direct Mount Vorbau 31,8x45-55mm Mod. 2010*"?

Lohnt sich Austausch der Sattelstütze gegen die Thomson Elite? Alternativen?

Noch was anderes, lässt sich die e13 LG1+ Kettenführung mit 2 Kettenblättern fahren?

Über Meinungen, Anregungen usw. wäre ich dankbar...

Einsatzgebiet: Freeridetouren und Bikepark.
Bis jetzt wurde nur Sattel, eine Felge gegen EX721 und Gabel (Boxxer Ride) getauscht...


----------



## hopfer (10. Januar 2010)

Der Race Face ist schwerer die anderen beiden nehmen sich nicht viel (kommt immer auf die Fertigungstoleranzen an)
der Nuke Proof hat den Vorteil das man Brems/Schaltgriff weiter reinschieben kann...daher empfehle ich den immer.

Der 77 hÃ¤lt ganz sicher auch wen es steifere Vorbauten gibt 
ansonsten gibt es noch: Sunline und Race Face SL welcher meiner Meinung nach der beste ist aber auch 150â¬ kostet.

Lohnen tut es sich auf jeden fall!
Die Thomson gibt es hier im Bike markt gebraucht immer wieder fÃ¼r 40-50â¬ da muss man Ã¼ber Alternativen nicht nachdenken 

Die e.13 LG1 ist eine reine einfach kefÃ¼!
als 2-fach finde ich die NC-17 trotz des gÃ¼nstigen Preises sehr gut! (bin vorher e.13 DRS gefahren)

welche Kurbel hast du verbaut? Husselfelt? wen ja dann kannst du mit der SLX Kurbel noch mal richtig viel Gewicht sparen!


----------



## blackleaf (10. Januar 2010)

was für ne schnelle rückmeldung, danke...
ok dann wird's der warhead.
der atherton vorbau geht auch klar oder?
ich hab noch die husselfelt-kurbel verbaut, umstieg auf slx ist geplant.
was ich dann der e13 LG1+ richtig gut finde, ist der integrierte bashguard.
gibts das noch was vergleichbares?

wie schauts mit sattelstütze aus?


----------



## hopfer (10. Januar 2010)

klar geht der klar ;-)
über die Sattelstütze hab ich oben schon was geschrieben 

Vergleichbares wie die LG1 im 2-fach führungs markt gibt es nicht.


----------



## bs99 (10. Januar 2010)

Eine NC17 Stinger funktioniert wohl auch recht gut und ist schaltbar.
http://www.nc-17.de/de/produkte/tensioner/stinger-tensioner/
Von der SLX gibt es die 2-fach Version mit Bashguard.

eine leichte und robuste Sattelstütze wäre noch die Syntace P6. Kostet halt auch.


----------



## Sumsemann (10. Januar 2010)

Die Shaman Racing KeFü gibt es mit Takko (Baschguard) a la LG1+

Ich selber hab sie aber ohne Takko und mit e13 Baschguard (der komplette Ring) Funktioniert sehr gut und ist sehr leicht!!!

LG
Matthias


----------



## Sumsemann (10. Januar 2010)

Hab mal ein paar Bilder gegoogelt:


Hier die schaltbare Kefü (an die beiden löcher kommt dann der Takko):








und hier sieht man den "Takko" der auch an die schaltbare KeFü passt:







LG
Matthias


Edit: Papa hatte kürzlich noch welche auf Lager...


----------



## robser (11. Januar 2010)

@hopfer

Ich habe heute endlich die SLX Kurbel montiert, mit einem Spacer rechts. Die Kette streift nun am Kefü (Rolle +Schraube wo Kefü angeschraubt ist) wenn auf kleinem KB vorne und letzte 4 Ritzel der Kassette. Ist das bei dir auch so? Oder hab ich was falsch gemacht?

lg Robin

Edit: Habe gerade entdeckt, dass zwischen Kefü und Rahmen kleine Unterlagsscheiben in Spacerdicke aus Plastik sind, müssen die weg, sodass Kefü direkt am Rahmen ist, also Metall auf Metall?


----------



## hopfer (12. Januar 2010)

ich habs genauso wie du ein Spacer rechts bei der Kurbel und auch Unterlagsscheiben unter der Kefü (aktuell NC-17 Stinger davor e.13 DRS) funktioniert bei beiden wunderbar

würde an deiner stelle aber mal Probieren ob die Kefü auch noch ohne Unterlagsscheiben passt und dann das schleifen auch weg geht.

Mfg Peter

PS: was hast du für eine Kefü?


----------



## Schaaf (12. Januar 2010)

robser schrieb:


> Edit: Habe gerade entdeckt, dass zwischen Kefü und Rahmen kleine Unterlagsscheiben in Spacerdicke aus Plastik sind, müssen die weg, sodass Kefü direkt am Rahmen ist, also Metall auf Metall?



Die Kette sollte gerade das Kettenblatt verlassen und nicht quer über die Kettenführungs"röllchen" laufen. Bei mir hats dann manchmal geharkt. Einfach 1 Unterlegscheibe weg/dazu - gucken wie's läuft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## robser (12. Januar 2010)

Das werd ich mal versuchen. Ich habe die original Kefü dran, müsste die SLX sein. 
Macht mechanisch aber nichts wenn das "Blech" der Kefü direkt amRahmen ist oder?

lg Robin


----------



## bs99 (12. Januar 2010)

robser schrieb:


> Das werd ich mal versuchen. Ich habe die original Kefü dran, müsste die SLX sein.
> Macht mechanisch aber nichts wenn das "Blech" der Kefü direkt amRahmen ist oder?
> 
> lg Robin



Gibts das dass du Umwerfer und Kettenführung verwechselst?
Umwerfer = SLX (beim 318) = das Ding dass die Kette zwischen großem und kleinem vorderen Kettenblatt hin und her bewegt, wenn du beim Lenker auf dem dazugehörigen Schalthebel herumdrückst. Sitzt oberhalb der Kurbel und ist direkt mit dem Rahmen verschraubt.

Kefü/Kettenführung = original nicht oben! Wird meistens zwischen Innenlager und Rahmen geklemmt oder an der ISCG Aufnahme verschraubt.

Ich glaube einfach dass deine Kette am Umwerferkäfig streift, wenn du hinten auf ein zu kleines Ritzel runterschaltest. Ist dann eine Einstellungssache des Umwerfers bzw. fährt man "klein-klein" ohnehin nicht weil sonst Kette, Kettenblätter und Kassette drunter leiden.


----------



## robser (12. Januar 2010)

ne du, da streift nichts am Umwerferkäfig, Kette streift an Kefü

Auch die Kefü wird an den Rahmen geschraubt, bzw an den Aufnahmen, und dazwischen sind Plastikunterlagsscheiben, welche ich meinte. Sorry wenn ich damit missverständlich wirkte. Wollte nur wissen ob es ok ist diese Scheiben wegzulassen. Die Kette streift übrigens vorne klein, hinten grosses Ritzel (viele Zähne).


----------



## bs99 (12. Januar 2010)

robser schrieb:


> ne du, da streift nichts am Umwerferkäfig, Kette streift an Kefü
> 
> Auch die Kefü wird an den Rahmen geschraubt, bzw an den Aufnahmen, und dazwischen sind Plastikunterlagsscheiben, welche ich meinte. Sorry wenn ich damit missverständlich wirkte. Wollte nur wissen ob es ok ist diese Scheiben wegzulassen. Die Kette streift übrigens vorne klein, hinten grosses Ritzel (viele Zähne).



OK, hätt ja sein können 
@ Plastikscheiben: Probieren geht über studieren!


----------



## Bikedude001 (12. Januar 2010)

robser schrieb:


> Das werd ich mal versuchen. Ich habe die original Kefü dran, müsste die SLX sein.
> Macht mechanisch aber nichts wenn das "Blech" der Kefü direkt amRahmen ist oder?
> 
> lg Robin


 
Das mach mechanisch nichts, wenn du die Kefü direkt an den Rahmen schraubst.


----------



## Freizeit-biker (12. Januar 2010)

@robser: Du kannst, wenn die Kette am Arm der Kefü schleift mit unterschiedlich dicken Scheiben zwischen der ISCG Aufnahme und der Kefü Grundplatte diese so ausrichten, dass nix mehr schleift. 
Vorn sollten zwischen Kette auf dem kleinen KB und der Grundplatte auch nur wenige mm Platz sein, damit die Kette sich nicht zwischen Grundplatte und Kettenblatt einklemmen kann.
Ich hab die Kurbel bestimmt 5 mal an und abmonieiert, bis die Platte richtig ausgerichtet war.


----------



## lugggas (12. Januar 2010)

also bei einer cfk Kefü mit iscg wäre ich ja an sich schon wegen den spannungsspitzen an der Löchern vorsichtig. aber dann noch mit taco?
ich weiß ja net...das kann dann zwar schön viel energie abbauen, aber eben nur einmal


----------



## hopfer (12. Januar 2010)

ich halte es auch für ein Gerücht das die shaman Länger hält als ein Stein Aufsetzer


----------



## Bikedude001 (12. Januar 2010)

Hab meins nochmal abgelichtet....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sumsemann (12. Januar 2010)

TOP...


----------



## Schaaf (12. Januar 2010)

Und ich dachte es wäre in grün schon geil....ist ja GODLIKE!
Was fürn Vorbau ist das?


----------



## hopfer (12. Januar 2010)

Straitline 50mm


----------



## Schaaf (12. Januar 2010)

War fast genau so schnell. Zu Empfehlen oder sollte ich meinen Marzocchi direct mount behalten?


----------



## Papa Midnight (14. Januar 2010)

Der Trend geht zum Drittdämpfer...


----------



## schnitti (14. Januar 2010)

Aaaaah, Du machst mich fertig. Welches ist denn meiner? Der obere oder der untere?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schaaf (14. Januar 2010)

Max seiner, muss noch prepariert werden


----------



## mkernbach (14. Januar 2010)

großartig! meiner ist oben christian!

;-)


----------



## schnitti (14. Januar 2010)

Da kann ich mit leben


----------



## Ergowolf (14. Januar 2010)

Bikedude001 schrieb:


> Hab meins nochmal abgelichtet....





Habe mir erlaubt das hierherzuziehen:





Schaut scho suuuuper aus


----------



## TeamAlter (14. Januar 2010)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Der Trend geht zum Drittdämpfer...



... und immer noch nicht blau eloxiert.
Man, man, man... es geht abwärts...


----------



## EinStift (14. Januar 2010)

Edel die Teile


----------



## harpoon (16. Januar 2010)

Würde der Einbau einer Talas(mit Absenkmöglichkeit auf 100mm) anstatt der Totem, bezüglich Tourentauglichkeit bzw. Klettervermögen einen spürbaren Vorteil bringen?


----------



## Bikedude001 (16. Januar 2010)

Mit ner Talas wäre das Bike auf jeden Fall Tourentauglicher.
Aber nicht mehr so geil bergab.
Würde aber eher eine Float einbauen. Finde absenkbare Gabeln bei so einem Bike ziemlich unnötig.
Wenn du statt der schweren Gummis Fat Albert und ne Talas einbauen würdest.Kämst du auf c.a. 14,5 kg ohne Pedale. 
So sind es 15,4. Geht auch noch zum Touren.


----------



## hopfer (17. Januar 2010)

So hier mein Frosch mit Winter updates:

- Formula The One 2010
- Maxle Lite Steckachse
- KMC Kette
- Goldene Schaltwekröllchen und ein par Titan schrauben
- e.13 LG1+ Kefü /e.13 37z Kettenblatt
 (ich hab den Spacer am Tretlager auf die nicht Antriebsseite verschieben müssen so wie 1,5 Spacer unter die Kefü. dann hats Endlich gepasst.)

wiegt so wie da steht 15kg -15,1kg

was noch kommt bis April:

- MC DH für die Totem
- irgendwas am Dämpfer (Tuning oder Stahlfeder dann entweder Vivid oder S**Toy)


----------



## lugggas (17. Januar 2010)

joa hat was 

Gut, dass die Kefü jetzt passt^^

Bei mir kommt auch Vivid oder Stoy rein, wobei ich mir noch nicht sicher bin, ob mir der Stoy den nicht gerade geringen Aufpreis wert ist.

Hast du dich schon erkundigt, was die MC DH kostet? Ich behaupte nach wie vor, das Tuning mindestens das gleiche Ergebnis zu einem geringeren Preis bringt. Aber eher einfach mal so 

Wie taugen dir die Bremsen? Ich war mit Formula nie so glücklich, dagegen finde ich meine Elixir saugeil! Naja, ist wohl Geschmackssache.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FR-Sniper (17. Januar 2010)

bis auf die roten teile und den lenker echt schön 
was fährst du mit dem rad? 
touren sind ja wohl nicht mehr drin


----------



## hopfer (17. Januar 2010)

hatte davor die Formula The One von 2008...und war mit der schon sehr zufrieden
wen sie mal geht gibts m.M. nach eigentlich keine Probleme mehr.

bin auch am Ã¼berlegen ob sich der auf preis lohnt zu mal das Innenleben beider DÃ¤mpfer sehr gut ist...ist halt die frage ob man zwei Zug oder Druckstufen braucht ;-)

an die MC DH komm ich wahrscheinlich recht gÃ¼nstig ran...so ca. 50-100â¬ normal sind glaub ich 200â¬
wo wÃ¼rdest du den Tunen lassen? und wie viel kostet es dort?


----------



## hopfer (17. Januar 2010)

FR-Sniper schrieb:


> bis auf die roten teile und den lenker echt schön
> was fährst du mit dem rad?
> touren sind ja wohl nicht mehr drin



was stört den am Lenker?
die Roten teile sind Geschmacksache ;-)

ich fahr überwiegend Bikepark (am liebsten Neukirchen)
aber auch an der Isar und ein paar Touren gehen auch man muss an Rampen halt schieben aber zu gemütlichen bergauf kurbeln reicht es.


----------



## lugggas (17. Januar 2010)

Also tuning würde ich eben zusätzlich zum normalen service machen lassen. Der Aufpreis liegt auch so im Bereich von <100 Euro. 
Wo weiß ich noch nicht genau. Ob TF jetzt Totems macht oder nicht weiß ich noch nicht. Laut Internetseite nicht. Dann fällt mir spontan noch Motopitkan oder Akira ein. Hab mich aber für noch nichts entschieden. 

Was stört dich denn an deiner Totem?


----------



## hopfer (17. Januar 2010)

Service mach ich immer selber...

stören tut mich eigentlich nichts aber nach dem es heißt das die DH Einheit eine neue Gabel aus der Totem macht...könnte sie dann ja vielleicht fast so gut wie ein Boxxer gehen...


----------



## VoikaZ (17. Januar 2010)

Hallo Peter,

schaut soweit eigentlich ganz gut aus und das Gewicht ist natürlich auch ganz gut 
Zwei Kritikpunkte hab ich allerdings auch noch, das Kettenblatt würd mir in schwarz besser gefallen und die Sattelfarbe find ich auch nicht wirklich passend.
Sonst aber echt gut 

M.f.G.

Volker


----------



## TeamAlter (17. Januar 2010)

Hi Hopfer,

das Kettenblatt hätte ich auch in schwarz genommen.
Und der eloxal Klimbim erinnert mich doch sehr stark an die 80er... brrrrrr... vielleicht solltets du dich mal für eine Farbe entscheiden. 

Wobei der rote Bos Dämpfer in Papas blau-weißem 918 noch um welten schlimmer aussieht...


----------



## hopfer (17. Januar 2010)

Steuersatz in grün wäre auch nicht schlecht...
ich hab ja "nur" Rot und Gold welches sich eh nicht vermeiden liesse aufgrund der Bremsen und Schaltung.
und Papas Dämpfer in seinem Rad finde ich z.B. richtig Klasse
ich glaube du bist einfach zu sehr von den 80er geschädigt worden ;-)

Der Sattel ist übrigens selbst bezogen mit Jeans Stoff mal schauen ob ich noch eine alte Schwarze habe.


----------



## Papa Midnight (17. Januar 2010)

Ich find das grün/rot Ding super. Immer nur diesen schwarzen Räder machen einen ja irgendwann dröge.

Biste mit dem Kaiser glücklich? Ist das ne wirkliche Alternative?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hopfer (17. Januar 2010)

Sehr sogar! bin ihn jetzt 1 Jahr durchgehend am vr gefahren.
Grip ohne ende und mit 1200gr für DH 2ply auch im Rahmen.
Gummimischung ist sehr weich aber gleichzeitig ziemlich Abriebs fest und wird im Winter nicht hart wie z.B. Maxxis
er ist auf meiner Felge mit 25mm maulweite 63mm Breit und die neue Version 65mm.

Ich hatte weder mit der Falt Version (vor Serien Modell gibt es leider nicht mehr zu kaufen) noch mit der Draht nur einen Platten!

Die Falt und Draht Version unterscheiden sich nur im Draht Kern. Die Gummi dicke ist gleich, also sozusagen ein 2Ply Falt reifen


----------



## Papa Midnight (17. Januar 2010)

Ich pack die mal zu unseren Testreifen dazu. Am ersten bikepark WE haben wir ne Kiste mit ca. 10-20 Testpellen von WTB, Schwalbe und Conti dabei. Man muss ja auch mal über den Tellerrand schauen, was? ;-)


----------



## hopfer (17. Januar 2010)

eben!
wann ist den das?
und seit wann machen Bikeläden Reifen Testfahrten?

PS: der Rain King hat bessere Selbstreinigungs Eigenschaften und hat deswegen im tiefen Schlamm die nasse vorn.


----------



## mkernbach (17. Januar 2010)

ich reserviere den satz kaiser hiermit schon mal ;-)


----------



## hopfer (17. Januar 2010)

hinten bin ich ihn bis jetzt noch nicht gefahren...
da bin ich bis jetzt die RQ gefahren freu mich aber schon auf den Kaiser und seinen Bremsgrip!


----------



## Papa Midnight (17. Januar 2010)

Eben das ist ja das Problem. Wenn du mal nen Reifentest in ner Zeitung hast, weißte nicht, ob das nur wieder so eine gekaufte Nummer ist. Is zwar ne Menge geschraube, aber ich hab immer ne Menge Jungs und Mädels dabei, die sowas gerne mal ausprobieren. Wie willste denn nen vernünftigen Tip geben, wenn du das Zeug vorher nie ausprobiert hast?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schnitti (17. Januar 2010)

Oh ja, für's Testen möchte ich mich auch schon mal anmelden! Kaiser und Co. interessieren mich auch.


----------



## Papa Midnight (17. Januar 2010)

Je mehr Testfahrer desto besser! Wenns losgeht poste ich das bestimmt.


----------



## L0cke (17. Januar 2010)

sers, hab enduro-dh-reifen zwar schon in der mehrzahl durch (wtb fehlt noch), aber wenn ihr mal wieder nach willingen fahrt bin ich dabei 

@ hopfer, habe zwei fragen, wie bist du mit der neuen one zufrieden und wie breit baut auf deiner felge die rubber queen gegenüber dem kaiser?


----------



## hopfer (17. Januar 2010)

ist genauso wie die alte The One wen sie mal geht geht sie und die Bremspower ist meines Erachtens weder gestiegen noch gesunken ;-)

RQ: ca. 60mm
Kaiser: ca. 62mm (neuer ist ca. 64mm breit)
(auf 25mm Maulweiten felge DT FR 600)


----------



## TeamAlter (17. Januar 2010)

hopfer schrieb:


> Steuersatz in grün wäre auch nicht schlecht...
> ich hab ja "nur" Rot und Gold welches sich eh nicht vermeiden liesse aufgrund der Bremsen und Schaltung.
> und Papas Dämpfer in seinem Rad finde ich z.B. richtig Klasse
> ich glaube du bist einfach zu sehr von den 80er geschädigt worden ;-)
> ...



So alt bin ich auch noch nicht 

Mach aus dem gold doch auch mal rot und tausch den Fox gegen einen Bos. In dem alten grünen Froggy von Papa sah der nämlich fein aus. Dann wär auch das eloxierte blau auch weg. Das unterstreicht z.Z. den Harlekin-Effekt.
Ich weiß, bin da empfindlich...


----------



## Papa Midnight (17. Januar 2010)

hab noch nen sextoy über... Hahahaha!!!


----------



## [email protected] (17. Januar 2010)

hopfer schrieb:


> Service mach ich immer selber...
> 
> stören tut mich eigentlich nichts aber nach dem es heißt das die DH Einheit eine neue Gabel aus der Totem macht...könnte sie dann ja vielleicht fast so gut wie ein Boxxer gehen...


 

Hab beide Kartuschen in meiner 2010er Coil Totem gefahren und verstehe die Euphorie für die DH Kartusche nicht wirklich. Habe erst durch ein MP Tuning die Totem so halbwegs zum funktionieren bekommen - eine 66er RC3 oder eine Fox Van funktionieren schon "out of the box" besser!!


----------



## bs99 (18. Januar 2010)

Motopitkan kann die Totem Coil richtig gut.
Allerdings hat die 2010 anscheinend dickere Kolbenstangen und damit gibts Probleme beim Einfedern das Öl "weg" zu bekommen, durch die dickeren Kolbenstangen ist da weniger Platz.
Die Totems bis 2009 sind darum fürs Tuning wesentlich besser geeignet.


----------



## Bikedude001 (18. Januar 2010)

bs99 schrieb:


> Motopitkan kann die Totem Coil richtig gut.
> Allerdings hat die 2010 anscheinend dickere Kolbenstangen und damit gibts Probleme beim Einfedern das Öl "weg" zu bekommen, durch die dickeren Kolbenstangen ist da weniger Platz.
> Die Totems bis 2009 sind darum fürs Tuning wesentlich besser geeignet.


 


Beim "Tuning" werden die Shims getauscht. Dadurch ändert sich der Ölfluss beim Ein- oder Ausfedern in Abhängigkeit von der Ein- oder Ausfedergeschwindigkeit.
Daher spielt der Kolbenstangendurchmesser dahingehend keine Rolle. Lediglich die Ölmenge im Verhältnis zum Federweg wird verändert.
Die DH Kartusche wurde komplett überarbeitet und bietet seit 2010 einen super Vestellbereich. Bei den Mission Controleinsätzen bis 2009 hat sich beim Einstellen nicht viel verändert.
Man kann somit die Feder recht weich fahren und hat die Möglichkeit über die Druckstufe die Gabel an die Fahrsituation anzupassen.
Habe schon die 2010er Lyrik und Totem gefahren. Ich finde, dass die DH Kartusche ein echter Zugewinn ist!


----------



## eljugador (18. Januar 2010)

Hallo liebe Froggy Gemeinde hab ein kleines problem mit meinem Fahrwerk (fox van rc2 und dhx air 4)es kommt sehr oft an seine grenzen (durchschlang) trotz richtiger einstellung) liegt auch bischen an nicht perfektem Fahrkönnen, nun würde ich gern aufrüsten mit boxxer race und vivd 5.1 hat einer erfahrung oder tipps wär euch sehr dankbar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikedude001 (18. Januar 2010)

eljugador schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Froggy Gemeinde hab ein kleines problem mit meinem Fahrwerk (fox van rc2 und dhx air 4)es kommt sehr oft an seine grenzen (durchschlang) trotz richtiger einstellung) liegt auch bischen an nicht perfektem Fahrkönnen, nun würde ich gern aufrüsten mit boxxer race und vivd 5.1 hat einer erfahrung oder tipps wär euch sehr dankbar


 
Wie schwer bist du denn ?
Vielleicht reicht eine härtere Gabelfeder und ein Vivid oder DHX Coil Dämpfer.
Finde die Doppelbrückengabel im Froggy etwas unpassend.Wenn andere Gabel eher eine Totem.


----------



## eljugador (18. Januar 2010)

Hi als ich wiege 70 kg und habe schon die mittlere Ferder drin(blau) ja mein traum wäre halt ein bos aber gehe wieder auf die schule da ists nicht so gut mit dem geld leider


----------



## Asha'man (18. Januar 2010)

Die Van RC2 mit mittlerer Feder habe ich auch. Wiege auch 70kg und hab mit dem Frosch so einiges veranstaltet. Aber durchgeschlagen ist mir die Gabel nur ein, zweimal. 

Wo springst du denn damit runter? 2m ins flat, dann wundert mich nichts...ansonsten hast du wohl eher ein Problem mit der Gabel. Hast du die Druckstufe ganz offen? Was fährst du so und wobei schlägt dir die Gabel durch?

Doppelbrücke am Frosch ist wirklich etwas unpassend. Geht aber. Wenn du nur DH fahren möchtest und keine X-Ups mehr machen willst.  Habe ich auf dem GDC in Winterberg letztes Jahr sogar gesehen bei einem Fahrer.


----------



## eljugador (18. Januar 2010)

hi 2m drop schön wärs bin noch am anfang aber fahre auch ganz gern mal bei und weltcup express ski piste und da sind eben paar harte schläge also hat leider auch schon mal ein schlag gemacht dann war da dämpfer hinüber denke in dem fall muss ich einfach an meiner fahrtechnik üben und langsammer machen danke für die schnelle antwort


----------



## Icono (18. Januar 2010)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> hab noch nen sextoy über... Hahahaha!!!



...eh...


----------



## TeamAlter (18. Januar 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Hab beide Kartuschen in meiner 2010er Coil Totem gefahren und verstehe die Euphorie für die DH Kartusche nicht wirklich. Habe erst durch ein MP Tuning die Totem so halbwegs zum funktionieren bekommen - eine 66er RC3 oder eine Fox Van funktionieren schon "out of the box" besser!!



Hast dein Rad schon fertig? Falls ja stell doch mal nen Bild rein


----------



## robser (18. Januar 2010)

Hi Leute, 

endlich hab ich mein Froggylinchen  etwas abgespeckt.

Danke an alle die beratend und geduldig mit mir waren

Geändert sind jetzt 

Vorbau Thomson x4
Lenker Nukeproof Warhead
Sattelstütze Thomson elite
Kurbelsatz SLX
LRS kommt die Tage (721 + Hope 2 pro)

http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/4/3/2/1/4/_/large/IMG_0784.jpg


----------



## L0cke (19. Januar 2010)

mein froggy, wird sich noch viel tun dieses jahr, wird ein paar teile vom hardtail vermacht bekommen, aber auch einige neue, vor allem dieser lenker mit so viel rise muss weg...


----------



## [email protected] (19. Januar 2010)

TeamAlter schrieb:


> Hast dein Rad schon fertig? Falls ja stell doch mal nen Bild rein


 
Leider noch nicht - in Österreich mahlen die Mühlen mal wieder seehr langsam....der 43er Rahmen lässt noch auf sich warten (hoffe nicht, daß sich bei Lapierre die skandalösen Liteville Lieferzeiten eingeschlichen haben...).

mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## robser (19. Januar 2010)

hi Leute, 

eine Frage: Die Inbusschraube im Gelenk, welches am Oberrohr befestigt ist, ist bei mir gebrochen. Bekommt man diese Schraube nur beim Lapierre Händler oder gibts sowas auch im Fachhandel?
Welche Funktion hat diese Schraube, ist sie nur zur Sicherung der Lager zuständig? Welches Drehmoment ist für diese Schraube von Nöten?

Vielen Dank

lg Robin


----------



## hopfer (19. Januar 2010)

Du meinst die ganz kleine für die man einen 3er Imbus Braucht oder?
die ist zur Sicherung da.
die bekommst du beim Lapierre Händler aber auch im Fachhandel (nicht OBI ;-)


@Locke
ist es jetzt also endlich klar das du Froggy fährst?


----------



## robser (19. Januar 2010)

Ja genau die, 

danke dir. Weisst du das Drehmoment davon?


lg robin


----------



## hopfer (19. Januar 2010)

weiß ich nicht aber nachdem es eine M4 schraube ist ca. 4-5NM


----------



## hopfer (19. Januar 2010)

An Alle die günstig für ihr Froggy eine 10mm Steckachse suchen.
können hier an einer Sammelbestellung teilnehmen:
(fürs Froggy braucht ihr die normale Länge!!!)

Link zum Thread: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=376244&page=107



-SHREDDER- schrieb:


> So, habe gerade mit Alutech telefoniert!
> 
> Leider gab es ein Misverständnis, was den Versand betrifft...
> 
> ...


----------



## TeamAlter (19. Januar 2010)

hopfer schrieb:


> weiß ich nicht aber nachdem es eine M4 schraube ist ca. 4-5NM



Viel zu hoch!

für eine M4 8.8 sind es max. 2,7 Nm. Sollte es eine 10.9 sein, was nicht zu vermuten ist, wären es max. 3,8 Nm.

@Lücke: sehr cooles Bild. 

@Kaiser: hoffen wir mal das Beste


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wisel (21. Januar 2010)

Hi,

wäre schön wen ein paar von euch in den Spicy Thred schauen würden.

@TeamAlter

Theoretisch ist das richtig praktisch sind 4-5NM aber auch unproblematisch!


----------



## Papa Midnight (21. Januar 2010)

3-4 Nm und leichte Schraubensicherung


----------



## L0cke (21. Januar 2010)

sagt mal hab ich nur heut das gefühl gehabt, oder neigt das froggy leicht zum bremsstempeln? 



hopfer schrieb:


> @Locke
> ist es jetzt also endlich klar das du Froggy fährst?



jou bleib erstmal beim froggy 



TeamAlter schrieb:


> @Lücke: sehr cooles Bild.



merci  , mein name ist übrigens Locke 

p.s. froggy in action, kann man auch in hd anschaun wenn mans im ibctv guckt:


----------



## VoikaZ (21. Januar 2010)

Hallo,

ich hab jetzt günstig ne gebrauchte (vom Neurad demontierte) Hammerschmidt AM inkl. Innenlager und Shifter ergattert. Die Teile sind noch nicht bei mir, aber ich mach mir jetzt schon Gedanken. Truvativ schreibt ja vor, das man die ISCG-Aufnahme nachfräsen soll, bzw. schauen soll, das sie plan ist. Jetzt weiß ich aber von nem Kumpel (der ein Nicolai hat), das das Fräsen bei ihm nicht nötig war, weil die Jungs von Nicolai die Rahmen wohl schon perfekt vorbereitet verkaufen. Wie ist das denn bei den Fröschen? Eigentlich wollte ich das Teil selber einbauen und würd mir dazu eben noch das benötigte Werkzeug besorgen. Sollte man aber die Aufnahme jetzt noch nachbearbeiten müssen, dann würd ich mir die Anschaffung wohl erst mal sparen und gleich alles bei nem Händler machen lassen.
Kann ich den Einbau selber machen (weil die Rahmen gut vorbereitet sind und das Nachfräsen der Aufnahme somit überflüssig ist) oder soll ich lieber zum Fachmann gehen?
Vielen Dank schon mal,

m.f.G.

Volker


----------



## Icono (21. Januar 2010)

Echt gutes Video aber...Cam am Lenker


----------



## svensonn (21. Januar 2010)

@VoikaZ

Die Hammerschmidt passt ohne fräsen an dein Froggy, die ISCG ist schon von Hause aus ganz gut plan gefräst.

Spezielles Werkzeug brauchst du eigentlich nicht, flutscht einfach so ans Bike und du bist nach ca 20 Minuten ganz überrascht dass du schon fertig bist

Falls du eine Shimano Schaltung am Rad hast kannst du auch den schon vorhandenen Trigger benutzen. Der Hammerschmidt ist es egal man was sie geschaltet wird, kann eh nur 2 Wege machen, also kein umrüsten auf SRAM nötig, oder eben Triggertausch.

Viel Spass beim ranflutschen


----------



## VoikaZ (21. Januar 2010)

svensonn schrieb:


> @VoikaZ
> 
> Die Hammerschmidt passt ohne fräsen an dein Froggy, die ISCG ist schon von Hause aus ganz gut plan gefräst.


Hallo Svensonn,

vielen Dank für die (positive) Antwort  Genau das wollte ich hören 



svensonn schrieb:


> Spezielles Werkzeug brauchst du eigentlich nicht, flutscht einfach so ans Bike und du bist nach ca 20 Minuten ganz überrascht dass du schon fertig bist


Naja ich brauch nur die Innenlagerschlüssel für das Truvativ Innenlager, da hab ich leider nichts passendes hier.



svensonn schrieb:


> Falls du eine Shimano Schaltung am Rad hast kannst du auch den schon vorhandenen Trigger benutzen. Der Hammerschmidt ist es egal man was sie geschaltet wird, kann eh nur 2 Wege machen, also kein umrüsten auf SRAM nötig, oder eben Triggertausch.


Ich hab an meinem Froschi X0 Shifter dran, hätte den auch weiterhin verwendet (dann würde er eben "andersrum" schalten), bei der Hammerschmidt ist aber der passende X0 dabei, naja, dann nehm ich ihn auch her.



svensonn schrieb:


> .
> Viel Spass beim ranflutschen


Vielen Dank, den werd ich haben 

M.f.G.

Volker


----------



## matiosch (24. Januar 2010)

Ab Dienstag Abend werde ich mich hier einreihen dürfen - yes 
Hab mir in den letzten Tagen mal den Thread durchgearbeitet und ich muss sagen, dass hier wirklich ein Paar richtig feine Geräte dabei sind. GLückwunsch.
Ich bin mal auf die erste Ausfahrt gespannt.
Da es tagsüber zeitlich begrenzt ist, wird wohl die Jungfernfahrt gleich mit der Lupine statt finden 

Euch einen schönen Sonntag und viel Spaß beim biken!


----------



## Papa Midnight (24. Januar 2010)

@ voikaZ : Die Innenlagermontage auf der linken Seite ist ein bisschen hakelig, weil da nicht so viel Platz ist. Nicht alle Werkzeuge passen. Auch aufgrund des Achsendurchmessers nicht! Lass sir das doch eben beim Händler festziehen, bevor du dir Kiloweise zu teures Werkzeug kaufst, dass dann doch nicht passt.


----------



## L0cke (24. Januar 2010)

FR-Sniper schrieb:


> bis auf die roten teile und den lenker echt :



lenker gefÃ¤llt mri auch nciht, dafÃ¼r wiederum die roten teile, sieht echt geil aus , mach noch aufkleber ab von laufrÃ¤dern, das grau stÃ¶rt irgendwie, genauso wie die beiden blauen teile da



hopfer schrieb:


> hatte davor die Formula The One von 2008...und war mit der schon sehr zufrieden
> wen sie mal geht gibts m.M. nach eigentlich keine Probleme mehr.



wo hackt es denn bei dir?



hopfer schrieb:


> an die MC DH komm ich wahrscheinlich recht gÃ¼nstig ran...so ca. 50-100â¬ normal sind glaub ich 200â¬
> wo wÃ¼rdest du den Tunen lassen? und wie viel kostet es dort?



uiui, passt die auch in ne 2 step?


du fÃ¤hrst ja einen taco, wie dick ist der denn und fÃ¼r wie viele zÃ¤hne ausgelegt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hopfer (24. Januar 2010)

L0cke schrieb:


> lenker gefällt mri auch nciht, dafür wiederum die roten teile, sieht echt geil aus , mach noch aufkleber ab von laufrädern, das grau stört irgendwie, genauso wie die beiden blauen teile da



Das verstell Rad für den Durchschlagschutz hat schon das weite gesucht beim Luftkammer service welcher wunder wirkt. ...was so ein bisschen Fett und Öl machmal bewürken ist schon sagenhaft 


L0cke schrieb:


> wo hackt es denn bei dir?


Endlüften ist noch schlimmer wie bei den alten...



L0cke schrieb:


> uiui, passt die auch in ne 2 step?


Na, klar



L0cke schrieb:


> du fährst ja einen taco, wie dick ist der denn und für wie viele zähne ausgelegt?



ist ca. 9-10mm Dick (unten wo er aufsetzt) und für 36-40z gibt ihn aber auch von 32-36z
willst du dir deine eigene 1-fach Führung basteln und suchst noch einen Taco, oder wie?

wen du ne 2-fach bauen willst musst du den alten e.13 nehmen weil bei dem hier die untere Führungsrolle integriert ist.


----------



## L0cke (24. Januar 2010)

hopfer schrieb:


> Das verstell Rad für den Durchschlagschutz hat schon das weite gesucht beim Luftkammer service welcher wunder wirkt. ...was so ein bisschen Fett und Öl machmal bewürken ist schon sagenhaft



was hastd enn noch gemacht auser verkleinern der luftkammer, mach auch mal nen foto 



hopfer schrieb:


> Endlüften ist noch schlimmer wie bei den alten...



mhh udn sonst nix? du bekomsmt nur die luftbläschen nicht raus




hopfer schrieb:


> ist ca. 9-10mm Dick (unten wo er aufsetzt) und für 36-40z gibt ihn aber auch von 32-36z
> willst du dir deine eigene 1-fach Führung basteln und suchst noch einen Taco, oder wie



ja will was eigenes basteln, jedoch auch für 2-fach geeignet



hopfer schrieb:


> wen du ne 2-fach bauen willst musst du den alten e.13 nehmen weil bei dem hier die untere Führungsrolle integriert ist.



will es wenn einzeln haben, weil bei mir liegt die kefürolle eh im schatten vom kettenblatt/bashguard und ich kann eine hohe flexibilität garantieren


----------



## hopfer (24. Januar 2010)

L0cke schrieb:


> was hastd enn noch gemacht auser verkleinern der luftkammer, mach auch mal nen foto


hab gut 10ml Motoröl eingefüllt und die Dichtungen geschmiert das wars ist einfach und bewirkt wunder.
ausserdem hab ich den Plastikstreifen noch genauer auf mein Gewicht abgestimmt.



L0cke schrieb:


> mhh udn sonst nix? du bekomsmt nur die luftbläschen nicht raus


ja ist halt ne Italienische Zicke ;-) was für Probleme hättest du denn erwartet?



L0cke schrieb:


> ja will was eigenes basteln, jedoch auch für 2-fach geeignet
> will es wenn einzeln haben, weil bei mir liegt die kefürolle eh im schatten vom kettenblatt/bashguard und ich kann eine hohe flexibilität garantieren



freu mich schon wird ganz sicher wieder sehr leicht


----------



## L0cke (25. Januar 2010)

hopfer schrieb:


> hab gut 10ml Motoröl eingefüllt und die Dichtungen geschmiert das wars ist einfach und bewirkt wunder.
> ausserdem hab ich den Plastikstreifen noch genauer auf mein Gewicht abgestimmt.



ui bsit nun ein farwerkstuner 



hopfer schrieb:


> ja ist halt ne Italienische Zicke ;-) was für Probleme hättest du denn erwartet?



sers joar das die mit der zeit luft zieht, hat meine auch gemacht, jedoch nur vorne, dadurch ist der drunkpunkt, trotz neuer beläge  , immer mehr zum lenker gewandert, hinten hatte ich aber 14 monate lang konstant den gleichen druckpunkt, da ist mir eingefallen das hinten beim kolben die dichtung zerbröselt war und ich nen stück von dem lightschlauch als ersatz genommen habe, habe ich nun im november auch vorne gemacht und seither einen konstanten druckpunkt.
und joar ist ne kleine diva aber ich hab meine im griff und bekomm sie schön und auch recht flott hin .
Wenn bei dir nichts hilft schick sie mal ein hat einer aus meinem verein auch gemacht, nachdem der radladen dran verzweifelt ist, jedenfalls hatte sie nach dem einschicken einen super druckpunkt wie meine .
Nach welcher anleitung gehst du vor beim entlüften?




hopfer schrieb:


> freu mich schon wird ganz sicher wieder sehr leicht



joar schaun wir mal obs leicht wird für mich wirds reichen *g*, aber ich glaube ich werde für notfälle nun doch etwas mehr auf stabilität bauen, man weiß ja nie was für mosher das teil mal am radl haben bzw dran rumfeilen wie blöde


----------



## Welli (26. Januar 2010)

L0cke schrieb:


> ...dadurch ist der* drunkpunkt*, trotz neuer beläge  , immer mehr zum lenker gewandert...



ja,ja, das Poroblem kenne ich. Mein *Drunk-Punkt *wandert auch ab und an. Vor allem Samstag Abends...

Grüße und weiterhin viel Spaß mit Euren Froggys. Einfach ein geiles Gerät.


----------



## lugggas (26. Januar 2010)

Hier nochmal ein anderes Bild, das alte hab ich gelöscht.

@Hopfer: Würder spontan zum B-tune greifen, aber bin mir noch nicht sicher.


----------



## Schaaf (26. Januar 2010)

Gibt es das Froggy in allen Farben?
In schwarz sähe das Ding wahrscheinlich gut aus!


----------



## schnitti (26. Januar 2010)

Nein, insgesamt gibt es nur 4 verschiedene Farben, je nach Modell.
2010:
318: grau/weiss
518: schwarz/weiss
718: grün/gelb
918: weiss/blau/schwarz

2009:
318: olivgrün
518: weiss
718: grün

Das Froggy von lugggas ist das 318 aus 2009.


----------



## Paolo (26. Januar 2010)

Will hier jemand vielleicht eine Totem Gabel aus seinem Froggy loswerden? 
Welches Schaftmaß wird da eigentlich verbaut?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FR-Sniper (26. Januar 2010)

hopfer schrieb:


> was stört den am Lenker?
> die Roten teile sind Geschmacksache ;-)
> 
> ich fahr überwiegend Bikepark (am liebsten Neukirchen)
> aber auch an der Isar und ein paar Touren gehen auch man muss an Rampen halt schieben aber zu gemütlichen bergauf kurbeln reicht es.



späte antwort Peter 

spank mag ich nicht so, die haben immer so riesen logo´s auf ihren teilen.
wenn die roten teile schwarz wären würde es *mir* besser gefallen 

mit 37-34/32 wirst wohl keinen berg hochkommen, das ist wunschdenken 
für isar sollte es mit training aber gehn.


----------



## VoikaZ (26. Januar 2010)

Paolo schrieb:


> Will hier jemand vielleicht eine Totem Gabel aus seinem Froggy loswerden?
> Welches Schaftmaß wird da eigentlich verbaut?



Hallo,

das Froggy hat ein 1.5" Steuerrohr. Das heißt Du kannst nen 1.5" Gabelschaft nehmen, aber auch nen 1 1/8" (in Verbindung mit nem Reduziersteuersatz).
1.5" soll steifer sein, mit 1 1/8" bist Du meiner Meinung nach aber flexibler. Die Auswahl an 1 1/8"-Vorbauten ist nämlich wesentlich größer und mit nen Reduziersteuersatz kannst Du ne tiefere Front realisieren (wenn Du das willst), da gibt es nämlich flachere Steuersätze.
Ich hab noch ne sehr gut erhaltene Totem von 2009 über, hab Dir schon ne PM geschrieben 

M.f.G.

Volker


----------



## Schaaf (26. Januar 2010)

Also sollte man nurnoch 1 1/8 kaufen? Ich hole mir jetzt eine Boxxer Team und bin erstmal gespannt ob ich das alles so hinbekomme mit Spacern und Abschneiden des Schaftes..


----------



## VoikaZ (26. Januar 2010)

Schaaf schrieb:


> Also sollte man nurnoch 1 1/8 kaufen?



Naja, will ich jetzt nicht behaupten. Ich selber fahr ja auch ne 1.5" Travis in meinem Frosch 
Aber die Auswahl an Vorbauten mit onepointfive ist eben eingeschränkt 

M.f.G.

Volker


----------



## Asha'man (26. Januar 2010)

Volker erzähl mir auch mal was über die Totem. Habe zwar momentan eigentlich kein Geld...


----------



## Schaaf (26. Januar 2010)

Gute Gabel, etwas teuer, ist mit der DH Katusche noch besser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## VoikaZ (26. Januar 2010)

Asha'man schrieb:


> Volker erzähl mir auch mal was über die Totem. Habe zwar momentan eigentlich kein Geld...



Kriegst gleich ne PM


----------



## Asha'man (26. Januar 2010)

@schaaf: '07er Totem gibts gerade fÃ¼r 4xxâ¬ bei crc. Aber nur in schwarz...ick will weiss.  Aber eigentlich bin ich mit der Van sogar zufrieden.
@voika: Danke.


----------



## VoikaZ (26. Januar 2010)

Asha'man schrieb:


> ....ick will weiss....


Dann hat es sich erledigt, meine ist silber 



Asha'man schrieb:


> @voika: Danke.


Kein Problem


----------



## Asha'man (26. Januar 2010)

Ja, hab ich dir gerad auch schnell geschrieben. Trotzdem danke!


----------



## Schaaf (26. Januar 2010)

schnitti schrieb:


> Nein, insgesamt gibt es nur 4 verschiedene Farben, je nach Modell.
> 2010:
> 318: grau/weiss
> 518: schwarz/weiss
> ...



Ich finde das knallgrüne und weiss/blau/schwarze am besten 
Das Froggy ist eines der Freerider, die mir gefallen. Gibt nicht viele..


----------



## andi261277 (27. Januar 2010)

Hallo Leute! Hat von euch jemand Erfahrung mit Spank- Felgen?
Überleg die Spike Felge für Bikeparkeinsätze!
Alternative wäre Mavic EX 729.


----------



## lugggas (27. Januar 2010)

Die Mavic sind keine Alternative, sondern die Felgen der Wahl!


----------



## Papa Midnight (27. Januar 2010)

Lugggas hat Recht. Mavic 721 oder 729 sind unerreicht.


----------



## andi261277 (27. Januar 2010)

Tja! Spank würde halt sexier aussehen, aber vielleicht vielleicht sollte ich trotzdem die EX729 nehmen!

Andere Frage: Hat jemand Erfahrung mit extrabreiten Lenkern (760-780 mm) und Trailfahrten (Spitzkehren und so/ Vertriding)
Verwende mein Froggy nämlich für alles (DH, Touren, Vertriden, Trailfahrten...)
Bin noch am Überlegen ob ich 720er Lenker oder 760er Lenker nehmen soll!

Was meint ihr?


----------



## Bikedude001 (27. Januar 2010)

Nimm doch einen 760er und probier aus. Kürzen kannste dann ja  immernoch.
Breit ist zumindest derzeit voll im Trend.

Finde die Spankfelgen entgegen vieler Meinungen gar nicht schlecht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TeamAlter (27. Januar 2010)

andi261277 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute! Hat von euch jemand Erfahrung mit Spank- Felgen?
> Überleg die Spike Felge für Bikeparkeinsätze!
> Alternative wäre Mavic EX 729.



EX 823 sind auch unzerstörbar


----------



## Schaaf (27. Januar 2010)

TeamAlter schrieb:


> EX 823 sind auch unzerstörbar



Tubeless, auch nicht schlecht. Mit welcher normalen Felge, ist sie vergleichbar? UST Felgen wiegen immer etwas mehr. Deswegen frage ich


----------



## Papa Midnight (27. Januar 2010)

Bei uns sind die Race Face Atlas Lenker mit 780 mm schon voll die Seuche geworden. Habs dann selber mal ausprobiert und bin dabei geblieben! DH zugelassen!


----------



## Schaaf (27. Januar 2010)

Bin den Lenker mal ungekürzt an Max' Bike gefahren. No Go für mich als zwerg!


----------



## TeamAlter (27. Januar 2010)

Schaaf schrieb:


> Tubeless, auch nicht schlecht. Mit welcher normalen Felge, ist sie vergleichbar? UST Felgen wiegen immer etwas mehr. Deswegen frage ich



http://www.mavic.de/mtb/products/felgen_range.2.aspx


----------



## mkernbach (28. Januar 2010)

Dämpfer ist neu


----------



## Schaaf (28. Januar 2010)

man man man


----------



## TeamAlter (29. Januar 2010)

mkernbach schrieb:


> Dämpfer ist neu



... und genau in dem Rahmen sieht er richtig schick aus.


----------



## Asha'man (29. Januar 2010)

Wow, sehr nett. 

In grün eloxiert würde mir der SexToy in meinem Frosch sehr gut gefallen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## L0cke (30. Januar 2010)

Asha'man schrieb:


> Wow, sehr nett.
> 
> In grün eloxiert würde mir der SexToy in meinem Frosch sehr gut gefallen!



einen an der waffel  , grad das rot sieht richtig geil aus bei dem rahmen 

wie viel rise hat der lenker bei dir mkernbach, 15mm?


----------



## Papa Midnight (30. Januar 2010)

Race Face Atlas FR mit 12,7mm rise.


----------



## Asha'man (30. Januar 2010)

L0cke schrieb:


> einen an der waffel  , grad das rot sieht richtig geil aus bei dem rahmen



Ich hoffe nicht!  Mir gefällts auch. 

Ich hab an meinem 518 aber lieber nix in rot.  Anzahl verschiedener Farben möchte ich schön klein halten. Was eloxiert ist, ist bei mir halt grün.


----------



## Micha27 (30. Januar 2010)

Sieht sehr geil aus, schöner Frosch!

Gruß Micha


----------



## Bikedude001 (30. Januar 2010)

Was bestimmt auch schick aussehen würde, wenn man die grünen Lagerabdeckungen gegen Rote tauscht ....


----------



## lugggas (30. Januar 2010)

hey,

ich hab letztens irgendwo was über einen steuersatz gelesen, dessen Oberflächen leicht schräg verlaufen und man den Lenkwinkel reduzieren kann ohne die einbauhöhe zu verändern. Wisst ihr was ich meine? 

Weiß zufällig jemand, ob die 2.35 Muddy Mary weniger hoch bauen als die 2.5er oder ob die sich nur in der Breite unterscheiden?

Thanks


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa Midnight (30. Januar 2010)

Exzentrische Systeme zum nachrüsten hab ich bisher noch nicht funktionsfähig gesehen. Bei Scott und Specialized gabs sowas schon vor vielen Jahren in den DH bikes, aber das war schon in den Rahmen integriert.


----------



## hopfer (30. Januar 2010)

ich weiß was du meinst hast du im Sicklines e-mag gelesen: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=6619246

finde ihn irgendwie auch ganz geil aber ich hab mir erst einen Wan.5 geleistet...


----------



## lugggas (30. Januar 2010)

ah danke, genau das meinte ich.

Dachte mir aber schon, dass das ein reducer ist. Bringt mir dann leider auch nichts.


----------



## Papa Midnight (30. Januar 2010)

Naja, irgendwo muss der ganze Krempel ja untergebracht werden...


----------



## VoikaZ (31. Januar 2010)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> @ voikaZ : Die Innenlagermontage auf der linken Seite ist ein bisschen hakelig, weil da nicht so viel Platz ist. Nicht alle Werkzeuge passen. Auch aufgrund des Achsendurchmessers nicht! Lass sir das doch eben beim Händler festziehen, bevor du dir Kiloweise zu teures Werkzeug kaufst, dass dann doch nicht passt.



Hallo Papa,

Kurbel ist diese Woche eingetrudelt und heut in der Früh hab ich das Teil montiert. Mit dem originalen Truvativ-Werkzeug war die Montage überhaupt kein Problem und auch recht flott erledigt 

M.f.G.

Volker


----------



## lugggas (31. Januar 2010)

@ papa:

Sind denn schon Testreifen eingetrudelt? Probiert doch mal die Onza Ibex DH 2.4 aus! Hat da jemand schon Erfahrungen gemacht? Sollen ja garnet schlecht sein.


----------



## schnitti (31. Januar 2010)

Ich denke, dass man auch die neuen 2010er Michelin Reifen im Auge behalten sollte. Das was da kommt sieht echt nicht schlecht aus. Ich meine insbesondere die Reinforced und Descent Varianten.


----------



## Papa Midnight (31. Januar 2010)

Die Testreifen sind zwar schon da, aber wo zur Hölle sollen wir die testen??? ich fahr im Augenblick noch mit Spikes.
Ich find Schnee ja super, aber allmählich gehts mir auf die Nüsse...Mittwoch schau ich mir erst mal die ganzen Point One Racing Sachen an. Ich find die Pedale geil.


----------



## lugggas (31. Januar 2010)

oh jaa, aber leider nicht gerade billig


----------



## Papa Midnight (31. Januar 2010)

Aber dafür superleicht und echt flach. Die Lagerung scheint auch massiver als bei anderen zu sein. Ich freu mich aber erst, wenn ich´s ausprobiert habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S1las (1. Februar 2010)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Die Testreifen sind zwar schon da, aber wo zur Hölle sollen wir die testen??? ich fahr im Augenblick noch mit Spikes.
> Ich find Schnee ja super, aber allmählich gehts mir auf die Nüsse...Mittwoch schau ich mir erst mal die ganzen Point One Racing Sachen an. Ich find die Pedale geil.



Was für Spike-Reifen faehrst du denn. All zu viel Auswahl gibts ja nicht, aber alles im 2,0-2,1 Bereich, was irgendwie recht wackelig wirkt.


----------



## Papa Midnight (1. Februar 2010)

Ich fahre die Nokiasn Hakka WXC 300. Breite Reifen lassen dich nur noch mehr rutschen.


----------



## Welli (1. Februar 2010)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Ich fahre die Nokiasn Hakka WXC 300. Breite Reifen lassen dich nur noch mehr rutschen.



Nach meiner Erfahrung helfen Spikes nur bei Glätte, also bei direktem Kontakt mit Eis. Fahre seit fast 4 Wochen täglich mit meinem Hardtail mit Spikes  bestückt (Schwalbe Icy Spiker) insgesamt ca. 20 km zur Arbeit. Nur, wenn die Schneedecke recht dünn ist und darunter sich Eis befindet , machen Spikes Sinn.

Mit meinem Froggy fahre ich auch bei Schnee weiterhin die Muddy Maries. War erst gestern wieder on Tour und es ging ganz gut auf festgetretenem Schnee. Wenn der Schnee allerdings viel tiefer als 5- 10 cm ist und lose liegt, dann wirds glaube ich mit allen Reifen schwierig. Spikes helfen da keinsefalls.
Grüße
Welli


----------



## andi261277 (2. Februar 2010)

Wetscream! Beißt sich in den Schnee, aber keinesfalls ins Eis!


----------



## Asha'man (2. Februar 2010)

2.5" Muddy Mary mit sehr wenig Luftdruck geht auf Schnee sehr gut. Sogar auf festgetretenem noch einigermassen. Auf Eis und richtig festgefrorenem Schnee sind aber schmale Reifen mit Spikes besser. Das geht mit den Muddy Mary nicht so toll. 
Bin dreimal an einer bestimmten fest gefrorenen Stelle geradeaus gefahren und hab mich dreimal hingehauen...ohne irgendeine Bewegung auf dem Rad gemacht zu haben. Danach hab ich aufgegeben.


----------



## Papa Midnight (2. Februar 2010)

Gibt halt keine perfekte Lösung. Aber bei uns hilft momentan echt nur ein Spikereifen. Dieser ganze angetaute Kram friert Nachts über und am Morgen haste da ne Eisbahn... In den 90ern haben wir noch Spaxschrauben in die Reifen gedreht. Hahahahaha!!!! Was für ein Unsinn! Aber es hat funktioniert...


----------



## Asha'man (2. Februar 2010)

Ist bei uns im Moment genauso. Tagsüber tau und morgens Schlittschuhbahn. Fahre jetzt mit der Bahn zur Arbeit. Mit den Semislicks auf dem Alltagsradl ist mir das zu heikel. Frischer Schnee ist kein Thema....aber die Eisbahn geht gar nicht. 

Trotzdem mag ich den Schnee. Nur nicht die Matsche danach.


----------



## Papa Midnight (2. Februar 2010)

HAKKA ist die Lösung!


----------



## lugggas (2. Februar 2010)

das musst du mir erklären.

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hakka


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S1las (2. Februar 2010)

lugggas schrieb:


> das musst du mir erklären.
> 
> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hakka




Hacka ist immer die Lösung XDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## Papa Midnight (2. Februar 2010)

Also mit DER Erklärung bei wiki hat das jetzt nicht sooooo viel zu tun. Der Nokaian ist mit Abstand der beste Spikereifen. Ich fahre den jeden tTag und der macht alles mit.


----------



## lugggas (2. Februar 2010)

S1las schrieb:


> Hacka ist immer die Lösung XDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD



Verstehe. hakka = 42


----------



## Richi2511 (2. Februar 2010)

*Das ist Hakka: *
http://www.testberichte.de/imgs/p_imgs/Nokian+Hakka+WXC+300-44-44843.jpg


----------



## Papa Midnight (2. Februar 2010)

42!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Für alle!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## All-Maikl (2. Februar 2010)

Hakka rules ! yeahh

@max....schönes Spielzeug, war doch klar das Du Dir das Ding irgendwann zulegst, nachdem Du Papas Sextoy mal anfassen durtest 

@papa....war die Tage auch auf der Suche nach Spikereifen und bin bei den Nokis hängen geblieben, aber ganz billig sind die ja nicht. Aber günstiger als ne Woche Krankenhaus auf jeden Fall.

Wurde die Tage auf diese netten Tretter aufmerksam...find sie nur geil
http://www.fr-ready.at/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schaaf (2. Februar 2010)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> 42!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Für alle!!!!!!!!!!!!



Geschenk? Okay - gebe dir sofort meine Adresse


----------



## Papa Midnight (2. Februar 2010)

Günstig sind die nicht, aber das ist auch ein sehr großer Aufwand sowas zu bauen. Somit geht der Preis ok.

Die Pedale in dem link sehen mir recht bruchanfällig aus. Hat das schon mal einer ausprobiert?


----------



## mkernbach (2. Februar 2010)

die pedale sehen geil aus

!


----------



## Schaaf (2. Februar 2010)

Steht man sowieso drauf. Solang der Grip gut ist und wenig wiegt - dann gut!


----------



## Bikedude001 (3. Februar 2010)

Find die pedale ein bischen fratzig.
Vielleicht bin ich schon zu alt!


----------



## VoikaZ (3. Februar 2010)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> 42!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Für alle!!!!!!!!!!!!



42 für was 
Ich steh grad am Schlauch 

M.f.G.

Volker


----------



## Papa Midnight (3. Februar 2010)

Das ist die Lösung aller Fragen und die ultimative Antwort auf den Sinn des Lebens und aller Existenz in "Per Anhalter durch die Galaxis". Diese Antwort hat im Film ein Supercomputer ausgerechnet und in nur 7 Millionen Jahren gefunden.


----------



## bicicletta (3. Februar 2010)

mkernbach schrieb:


> die pedale sehen geil aus
> 
> !



...nein tun sie nicht!


----------



## S1las (3. Februar 2010)

bicicletta schrieb:


> ...nein tun sie nicht!




doch doch, tun sie, wobei ich mir Sorgen um die Stabilität dieser Dinger mache. Hatte waehrend meine 5050 im Service waren, welche von der Werkstatt geliehen bekommen und die hab ich innerhalb von  einer Fahrt eingedellt S_S. Lieber etwas festeres - hat man mehr von. Aber schick sind sie trotzdem .


----------



## Schaaf (3. Februar 2010)

Tun sie nicht! 

Ist doch auch egal, Leute. Du gibst Pedale zum Service? Also nach einem Jahr waren meine Achse auch ganz schÃ¶n abgenutzt und hatten mÃ¤chtiges Spiel. War dann ein Anlass fÃ¼r WellgoMG1 mit Titanachse. 50â¬ und 200gramm Gewichtsersparnis. Ich hoffe, dass sie besser sind als die Sudpin III


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S1las (3. Februar 2010)

Schaaf schrieb:


> Tun sie nicht!
> 
> Ist doch auch egal, Leute. Du gibst Pedale zum Service? Also nach einem Jahr waren meine Achse auch ganz schÃ¶n abgenutzt und hatten mÃ¤chtiges Spiel. War dann ein Anlass fÃ¼r WellgoMG1 mit Titanachse. 50â¬ und 200gramm Gewichtsersparnis. Ich hoffe, dass sie besser sind als die Sudpin III



Die haben gequitscht (bei jeder Kurbelumdrehung. Ernsthaft das war nervtoetend. Die ganze Vogesentour ueber haette ich mein Bike am liebsten den Berg runterbefoerdert - wohlbemerkt ohne mich. Richi weiss von was ich rede, nicht wahr XD.) und es war alles auf Garantie ;>. Lager waren hinueber und es wurde mir alles erstattet. Luv Crankbrothers ;>


----------



## Papa Midnight (3. Februar 2010)

Irgendwie erinnern mich die Dinger an japanische Plastikmangafiguren.

Point One Racing ist geil.


----------



## Papa Midnight (3. Februar 2010)

Ach übrigens...DAS ist Hakka...New Zealand All Blacks...
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3K-UKp9dDFM"]YouTube- Kapa O Pango Hakka Versus South AFrica 2005[/ame]


----------



## eljugador (3. Februar 2010)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Ach übrigens...DAS ist Hakka...New Zealand All Blacks...
> YouTube- Kapa O Pango Hakka Versus South AFrica 2005



Ha ha da bekommt man ja echt Angst


----------



## Schaaf (3. Februar 2010)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Ach übrigens...DAS ist Hakka...New Zealand All Blacks...



Dazu brauch es keine Wort!


----------



## Papa Midnight (3. Februar 2010)

Die beste Rugby crew der Welt! Schaut euch mal auf youtube die Spiele gegen Tonga oder Frankreich an. Das ist schlimmer als Krieg!


----------



## schnitti (3. Februar 2010)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Günstig sind die nicht, aber das ist auch ein sehr großer Aufwand sowas zu bauen. Somit geht der Preis ok.
> 
> Die Pedale in dem link sehen mir recht bruchanfällig aus. Hat das schon mal einer ausprobiert?



Ich glaube, dass die Stabilität von den Pedalen gar nicht so schlecht ist, siehe Video. Das Thema Optik ist ja eh Geschmackssache, aber die Point One sind schon gut.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CTcFkV7J_CA"]YouTube- PrÃ¼gelstrafe fÃ¼r den Pinking![/ame]


----------



## S1las (3. Februar 2010)

schnitti schrieb:


> Ich glaube, dass die Stabilität von den Pedalen gar nicht so schlecht ist, siehe Video. Das Thema Optik ist ja eh Geschmackssache, aber die Point One sind schon gut.
> 
> YouTube- PrÃ¼gelstrafe fÃ¼r den Pinking!



Problem ist eher, wenn die Schlaege auf die flache (fussaufliegende Seite) treffen --> Weniger Masse um die auftreffende Kraft zu verteilen ;>. Aber ansonsten schicke Dinger :>


----------



## lugggas (3. Februar 2010)

schon ganz geil, aber für den Preis gibts doch auch die .1 oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freizeit-biker (5. Februar 2010)

Das möchte ich gerne selber mal ausprobieren. Wenn der Pedalkörper die Schäge mit dem Hammer wirklich aushält, dann kann ich eigentlich nicht glauben, dass das Aluminium und schon recht kein Magnesium ist. Bei der grossen Breite zwischen den beiden Lagern müsste der Pedalkörper bei einem Schlag auf die Mitte sehr schnell brechen. Die Lager werden bei einer solchen Beanspruchung bestimmt nicht beschädigt. Da würde als erstes der Pedaklörper wegbrechen.


----------



## Papa Midnight (5. Februar 2010)

Der haut aber auch zu wie´n Mädchen.

Jetzt krieg ich von bicicletta einen an den Hals, wetten...?


----------



## bicicletta (5. Februar 2010)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Der haut aber auch zu wie´n Mädchen.
> 
> Jetzt krieg ich von bicicletta einen an den Hals, wetten...?



..ich habe dich noch nie geschlagen, deshalb weißt du gar nicht wie sich das anfühlt


----------



## Papa Midnight (5. Februar 2010)

Aber ich kann´s mir vorstellen...


----------



## bicicletta (5. Februar 2010)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Aber ich kann´s mir vorstellen...



oh? du hast phantasie????


----------



## mkernbach (5. Februar 2010)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bicicletta (5. Februar 2010)

mkernbach schrieb:


>



ah super- da habe ich auch sofort dran gedacht


----------



## Papa Midnight (5. Februar 2010)

Ihr habt sie doch nicht alle... 

Will jemand nen Kaffee? Max?


----------



## mkernbach (5. Februar 2010)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Ihr habt sie doch nicht alle...
> 
> Will jemand nen Kaffee? Max?



später!


----------



## bicicletta (5. Februar 2010)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Ihr habt sie doch nicht alle...
> 
> Will jemand nen Kaffee? Max?



..klaa, bringste mir einen?


----------



## S1las (5. Februar 2010)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Ihr habt sie doch nicht alle...
> 
> Will jemand nen Kaffee? Max?



Kann auch einen gebrauchen, noch so viel zu lernen für die Klausuren und schon keine Lust mehr 
Will endlich wieder biken S_S


----------



## lugggas (5. Februar 2010)

tja mir gehts genauso! immer nur pauken statt biken.

Sind die Point one denn jetzt schon fahrenderweise für gut befunden worden?


----------



## Papa Midnight (5. Februar 2010)

musste [email protected] fragen. dem hab ich welche geschickt und der fährt die auch schon. Sind übrigens erst mal ausverkauft und ich hab nur noch zwei Paar in schwarz...


----------



## Schaaf (5. Februar 2010)

Kaffee...wie bitte?
Ihr braucht mal ein bisschen Action am morgen. So wie z.b um 7:55 aufwachen un die Schule hat um 7:45 angefangen. Dann um 8:00 in der Schule zu sein, dass macht mich wach.
Ich gehe jetzt eine Runde fahren


----------



## [email protected] (5. Februar 2010)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> musste [email protected] fragen. dem hab ich welche geschickt und der fährt die auch schon. Sind übrigens erst mal ausverkauft und ich hab nur noch zwei Paar in schwarz...




Stimmt...-haben tu ich sie schon, aber da mein Froggy Frameset noch immer nicht da ist und bei uns auch noch so viel weißes Zeug herumliegt kann ich keinen Fahrbericht abgeben!! Optisch sind sie mal seeehr geil....


----------



## joker78 (5. Februar 2010)

Serwus kann mir mal einer die Innenlagerbreite durchsagen vom Froggi SL 918 danke. ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hopfer (5. Februar 2010)

73mm

aber was zum Hänker ist SL?


----------



## Papa Midnight (5. Februar 2010)

Is bestimmt n Schreibfehler.


----------



## joker78 (6. Februar 2010)

Meite den Rahmenkit Froggy 918 SL Rahmen mit Luftdämpfer!!! so


----------



## TeamAlter (6. Februar 2010)

Was soll das jetzt eigentlich mit dem SL bei dem 918er Rahmenkit? Wenn man sie die geposteten Gewichte ansieht, kann ich da kein SL Rohrsatz erkennen...


----------



## bs99 (6. Februar 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Stimmt...-haben tu ich sie schon, aber da mein Froggy Frameset noch immer nicht da ist und bei uns auch noch so viel weißes Zeug herumliegt kann ich keinen Fahrbericht abgeben!! Optisch sind sie mal seeehr geil....



Was war eigentlich dein Beweggrund, das 901er zu verkaufen und auf das Froggy zu wechseln?
Unterscheiden vom Ribisl?


----------



## All-Maikl (6. Februar 2010)

Man was für ne Diskusion um paar Tretter 
Würde jetzt gerne mal mit nem Feustel auf meine SudpinIII kloppen.
"Harmonie Jungs"


----------



## [email protected] (6. Februar 2010)

bs99 schrieb:


> Was war eigentlich dein Beweggrund, das 901er zu verkaufen und auf das Froggy zu wechseln?
> Unterscheiden vom Ribisl?


 
Habe mich vom schwarzen Eloxaleinheitsbrei einfach satt gesehen....-da musste was neues her!! Weiters wird man als Liteville Reiter dank gewissen Liteville Forum Usern in diversen Bikeparks und Voralpengegenden schon so abfällig betrachtet wie anno dazumal Opel Manta Fahrer....


----------



## ribisl (6. Februar 2010)

Hey meins hatte ja eh andere Bremsen als des Kaiser´s Verschmäht-vernachläsigt und schliesslich Verkaufte.......

Aber is gut so, bin ja schon sehr neugierigauf einen direkten Vergleich.
In der Wartezeit unterscheiden sie sich schon mal nicht wesentlich - wie´s scheint

Hätts das grassgrüne als Rahmenset gegeben, hätt ich vielleicht auch schwach werden können....aber das 901 ist schon sehr OK! 

Hams dich so ghänselt mitn LV? Kann mich garnicht mehr daran erinnern


----------



## Papa Midnight (6. Februar 2010)

Das 918 hat keinen anderen Rahmen als die anderen Froggy Modelle.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## L0cke (6. Februar 2010)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> .Mittwoch schau ich mir erst mal die ganzen Point One Racing Sachen an. Ich find die Pedale geil.



finde die vorbauten klasse, was kosten die ca bei uns?, evtl wäre der lange etwas für mich am hardtail, könnt aber auch wieder zu lang werden, ach muss mich eh erstmal entscheiden ob ich meinen hardtailrahmen verkaufe oder behalte....


----------



## TeamAlter (7. Februar 2010)

ribisl schrieb:


> Hätts das grassgrüne als Rahmenset gegeben, hätt ich vielleicht auch schwach werden können....aber das 901 ist schon sehr OK!



Wieso, gab es doch! ... ja ja, Liteviller eben...


----------



## Schaaf (7. Februar 2010)

Behalt das Teil


----------



## Waldschleicher (7. Februar 2010)

TeamAlter schrieb:


> Wieso, gab es doch! ... *ja ja, Liteviller eben... *



Psst, leise! Sonst schwappen die noch hier rüber... Das will ja nun wirklich keiner.


----------



## Papa Midnight (7. Februar 2010)

Der Import wird übrigens von Norco in Deutschland übernommen. Das sind sozusagen meine Nachbarn, weil nur ein paar hundert Meter weit weg und den Chefe da kenne ich schon ne kleine Ewigkeit. Sehr entspannte Menschen. Wenn also jemand ne Info über Point One / Split Second braucht, bitte per PN melden.
Preisinfosgibts hier.
http://www.norco-bikes.de/index_split.html
Versand erfolgt also über unseren shop am Tag der Bestellung portofrei.


----------



## kingofdirt (7. Februar 2010)

hab die Podium Pedale seit dieser Woche dran.
Machen echt nen guten Eindruck und Fahren sich gut.

Großartig anderst wie 'normale' Pedale ist das Fahrgefühl jetzt nicht.

Nur die LAger drehen sich extrem schwer. Ein nicht eingebautes Pedal lässt nicht mit der Hand fast nicht drehen.
Vielleicht wirds ja noch besser....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bs99 (7. Februar 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Habe mich vom schwarzen Eloxaleinheitsbrei einfach satt gesehen....-da musste was neues her!! Weiters wird man als Liteville Reiter dank gewissen Liteville Forum Usern in diversen Bikeparks und Voralpengegenden schon so abfällig betrachtet wie anno dazumal Opel Manta Fahrer....



Lustig!
Du führst 2 von 4 meiner Contra-LV Gründe auf 
Die anderen 2 sind:
- gestörte Rahmenpreise
- gestörte Lieferzeiten

Beim Andi26121977 hier ausm Thread hat die Lieferung glaub ich 3-4Wochen von Bikestore gedauert, geht also.
Und schöner als das LV isses sowieso 

@Ribisl: der Bikestore hätt glaub ich noch ein 2009er 718 mit HS und allem Drum und Dran um einen interessanten Preis. Gib dir einen Ruck, tritt aus aus der Sekte 
Edit sagt: http://www.bikestore.cc/lapierre-froggy-2009-abverkauf-48cm-p-141584.html


----------



## S1las (7. Februar 2010)

kingofdirt schrieb:


> hab die Podium Pedale seit dieser Woche dran.
> Machen echt nen guten Eindruck und Fahren sich gut.
> 
> Großartig anderst wie 'normale' Pedale ist das Fahrgefühl jetzt nicht.
> ...



Probier die Pedale mal mit den Tretern von five Ten. Ganz neue Erfahrung :>
Ich selbst fahre die five Ten Impact 2 low. Bin super zufrieden. Die saugen sich quasi an die Pedale 8D.

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/advanced_search_result.php?keywords=five+Ten&x=0&y=0


----------



## kingofdirt (7. Februar 2010)

fahre 5:10 schon seit gut 3 Jahren, aber danke für den Tipp 

löst aber leider das Problem des schwer drehens auch nicht


----------



## L0cke (7. Februar 2010)

fräglein, macht sich ein vivid (welches tuning, b?) gegenüber einem van r wie er im 318er serienmäßig verbaut ist beim fahren sehr bemerkbar, insbesondere auf bremswellen?
kleine und große schläge sind auch so ein punkt, fahr den rebound relativ langsam damit es mir bei dicken wellen auf highspeed nicht das heck zu sehr in die höhe treibt, aber dadurch ist beim tricksen wo man sich abdrückt der hinterbau wieder recht langsam...



Schaaf schrieb:


> Behalt das Teil



will aber leichter werden, und der rahmen ist mit 2080g nicht leicht  und ca 300g sind schon was gegenüber dem 101er, vor allem wärs mal was neues....und noch nen rad im stall wird zu viel sind jetzt schon 4,5....



Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Der Import wird übrigens von Norco in Deutschland übernommen. Das sind sozusagen meine Nachbarn, weil nur ein paar hundert Meter weit weg und den Chefe da kenne ich schon ne kleine Ewigkeit. Sehr entspannte Menschen. Wenn also jemand ne Info über Point One / Split Second braucht, bitte per PN melden.
> Preisinfosgibts hier.
> http://www.norco-bikes.de/index_split.html
> Versand erfolgt also über unseren shop am Tag der Bestellung portofrei.




ok thx für info, kannst mal bitte in erfahrung bringen ob die beiden vorbauten auch für carbonlenker freigegeben sind?


----------



## Schaaf (7. Februar 2010)

L0cke schrieb:


> will aber leichter werden, und der rahmen ist mit 2080g nicht leicht  und ca 300g sind schon was gegenüber dem 101er, vor allem wärs mal was neues....und noch nen rad im stall wird zu viel sind jetzt schon 4,5....



2,1Kg...du hast Probleme 
4,3KG wiegt mein Rahmen. DAS ist schwer  Die Kiste sieht aber affengeil aus und wenn sie sich noch so fährt, behalten.


----------



## [email protected] (7. Februar 2010)

ribisl schrieb:


> Aber is gut so, bin ja schon sehr neugierigauf einen direkten Vergleich.
> In der Wartezeit unterscheiden sie sich schon mal nicht wesentlich - wie´s scheint



Naja...zur Zeit führt das 901er aber noch immer haushoch mit peinlichen 9 Monaten Wartezeit....! 

Ach ja....-wie fährt sich denn die neue Syntace Kettenführung und der breitere Syntace Vector Carbon Lenker.....


@bs99:
Hat der Andi ein 2010er Froggy Frameset bestellt??


----------



## bs99 (7. Februar 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Naja...zur Zeit führt das 901er aber noch immer haushoch mit peinlichen 9 Monaten Wartezeit....!
> 
> Ach ja....-wie fährt sich denn die neue Syntace Kettenführung und der breitere Syntace Vector Carbon Lenker.....
> 
> ...



Yess!
Und in natura schauts noch besser aus als auf den fotos, hätt ich mir nicht gedacht:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6673749&postcount=495


----------



## Papa Midnight (7. Februar 2010)

Die split second lösen sich noch ein bisschen.


----------



## Ergowolf (7. Februar 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Naja...zur Zeit führt das 901er aber noch immer haushoch mit peinlichen 9 Monaten Wartezeit....!
> 
> Ach ja....-wie fährt sich denn die neue Syntace Kettenführung und der breitere Syntace Vector Carbon Lenker.....
> 
> ...





Die Kettenführung hat sich an den Messemodellen (Prototypen) sehr gut gefahren
Sobald sie lieferbar ist, kommt sie auch dran. Muss mir dann keine Gedanken wegen Kinderkrankheiten machen, was ja auch ganz nett ist, oder etwa nicht??
Was ist schlecht am Vector Carbon??? Das er "erst" im März lieferbar sein soll???
Da wärem mir jetzt erstmal mildere temperaturen wie gestern deutlich wichtiger

Bin schon sehr gespannt auf Bilder und Fahrberichte von deinem neuen Bike (Fahrrad, was ja eigentlich alle hier im Forum sind).

Grüssle nach Austria

Wolfgang


----------



## Schaaf (7. Februar 2010)

Gibts den Syntace Vector Carbon auf länger als 680mm?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## L0cke (7. Februar 2010)

irgendwie ist es untergegangen, daher stelle ich die Frage nochmal, auch wenn sie etwas anders ist .
Merkt man einen Unterschied zwischen einem Fox Van R zu Fox DHX5/Rock Shox Vivid insbesondere in Hinsicht auf besseres Wegbügeln von Bremswellen?




Schaaf schrieb:


> 2,1Kg...du hast Probleme
> 4,3KG wiegt mein Rahmen. DAS ist schwer  Die Kiste sieht aber affengeil aus und wenn sie sich noch so fährt, behalten.



ja ich hab Probleme, und zwar Gewichtsprobleme , kannst den Rahmen mir ja gerne abkaufen  und ja fährt sich sehr geil, habe ich wieder erst beim Snowride gemerkt 

was hast du eigentlich für ein Rad/Rahmen


----------



## lugggas (7. Februar 2010)

@ locke wird dir hier glaub ich (noch) niemand sagen können, ist aber in arbeit


----------



## Schaaf (7. Februar 2010)

Verflixt 

@locke

Norco A Line 2008
Das intense 951 wiegt roh 3,3 KG


----------



## lugggas (7. Februar 2010)

war für L0cke bestimmt...


----------



## Ergowolf (8. Februar 2010)

Syntace Vector Carbon in 740mm, kürzbar bis auf 700mm.

Ansonsten was Aussehen und Winkel angeht identisch mit dem 680er Vector Carbon


----------



## L0cke (8. Februar 2010)

lugggas schrieb:


> @ locke wird dir hier glaub ich (noch) niemand sagen können, ist aber in arbeit



also ich denke nen groben Überblick wird Papa schon haben was es ausmacht....



Schaaf schrieb:


> @locke
> 
> Norco A Line 2008
> Das intense 951 wiegt roh 3,3 KG



kay, ist doch auch nen schönes Gerät, fährt einer aus unserem Verein, 230mm Federweg, schön tiefes Tretlager, gut bissel heavy im Ausganssetup aber hält, er ist mit dem Bike mehrmals Megavalanche mitgefahren, ohne Probleme.
Ich habe schon gedacht es wird bald dicke Beulen im Unterrohr haben , wegen des tiefen Treglagers und dem recht großen Federweg.

Jop das Inense ist leicht, das Socom wiegt auch 3,2kg und von Lapierre der Dhler ist auch in der Gewichtsregion, das (ganz alte) Bighit hat Frame only auch wie das SX-Trail welches bis 2008 gebaut wurde um die 3kg gewogen 


p.s. ich bin  früher als Teenie auch nen Norco Six gefahren, war auch nicht das leichteste und ich hab damit Dinge angestellt die andere nicht mal mitm Dirter gemacht haben, bis 2006....


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (8. Februar 2010)

L0cke schrieb:


> p.s. ich bin  früher als Teenie auch nen Norco Six gefahren, war auch nicht das leichteste und ich hab damit Dinge angestellt die andere nicht mal mitm Dirter gemacht haben, bis 2006....



Stimmt, jetzt fährst du ja sowas:


----------



## lugggas (8. Februar 2010)

gut papa, dann geb mal nen Überblick


----------



## L0cke (8. Februar 2010)

Kalle Blomquist schrieb:


> Stimmt, jetzt fährst du ja sowas:



find ich jetzt mal voll klasse das du so nen Minivid nimmst um meine "derzeitigen Bikeskills" aufzuzeigen, ich finde das schon bissel erbärmlich, zumal unter dem Vid schon eine Erklärung steht....und du auch nicht bescheid weißt über die Dinge die damals passiert sind....

Ich hoffe das ich die Ironie nicht übersehen habe in deinem Post  nur einfach hinnehmen will ich es auch nicht...



lugggas schrieb:


> gut papa, dann geb mal nen Überblick



jop


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lugggas (8. Februar 2010)

sag mal locke, wie fährst du eigentlich deine zugstufe? Ich fahr eigentlich immer fast oder komplett offen, könnte nicht sagen, dass mich der hinterbau manchmal raushebeln möchte =)


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (8. Februar 2010)

L0cke schrieb:


> find ich jetzt mal voll klasse das du so nen Minivid nimmst um meine "derzeitigen Bikeskills" aufzuzeigen, ich finde das schon bissel erbärmlich, zumal unter dem Vid schon eine Erklärung steht....und du auch nicht bescheid weißt über die Dinge die damals passiert sind....
> 
> Ich hoffe das ich die Ironie nicht übersehen habe in deinem Post  nur einfach hinnehmen will ich es auch nicht...



Das war als Spaß zu verstehen und nichts Persönliches. Das Video ist doch gut gemacht und die Action kommt auch mit der Zeit. 

Ich konnte mir auf deinen Spruch den Kommentar vorhin aber nicht verkneifen und es musste dein Video dran glauben 

Bist du eigentlich sowohl mit dem Big Hit als auch mit dem Froggy unterwegs? Sind die Bikes von den Fahreigenschaften nicht recht ähnlich?

Ein Frosch sollte es bei mir ja auch erst werden... aber dann gefiel mir das SxT von den Fahreigenschaften noch besser.

Gruß
Kalle


----------



## L0cke (8. Februar 2010)

lugggas schrieb:


> sag mal locke, wie fährst du eigentlich deine zugstufe? Ich fahr eigentlich immer fast oder komplett offen, könnte nicht sagen, dass mich der hinterbau manchmal raushebeln möchte =)



ich guck nachher mal, wenn ich aus der Anstallt raus bin..., meine ich habe den Rebound drei Klicks reingedreht ich werd mal schaun 



Kalle Blomquist schrieb:


> Das war als Spaß zu verstehen und nichts Persönliches. Das Video ist doch gut gemacht und die Action kommt auch mit der Zeit.



hab ich mir schon gedacht das das ein Späßchen war, doch mehr Aktion wird da nemmer kommen, auser nen angedeuteten x-up gibts nichts, da einfach Airtime fehlt, der Hügel ist einfach zu klein, und längerer Absrpung um höher hinauszukommen geht da auch kaum, auser ich würd Erde bewegen wie ein Blöder, und ich denke das sieht die Gemeinde nicht gern...

Ich konnte mir auf deinen Spruch den Kommentar vorhin aber nicht verkneifen und es musste dein Video dran glauben [/QUOTE]

hät ichs nur rausgenommen...



Kalle Blomquist schrieb:


> Bist du eigentlich sowohl mit dem Big Hit als auch mit dem Froggy unterwegs? Sind die Bikes von den Fahreigenschaften nicht recht ähnlich?



ich bin sowohl mit dem Bighit wie auch Froggy und auch ab und an mitm SX-Trail (letzteres in L die anderen in M) unterwegs und ich muss sagen es sind alle drei verschieden, besonders zwischen dem Bighit und dem Froggy merkt man es...



Kalle Blomquist schrieb:


> Ein Frosch sollte es bei mir ja auch erst werden... aber dann gefiel mir das SxT von den Fahreigenschaften noch besser.
> 
> Gruß
> Kalle


----------



## lugggas (8. Februar 2010)

wo liegen denn für dich die unterschiede bei bh und froggy?


----------



## Schaaf (8. Februar 2010)

L0cke schrieb:


> also ich denke nen groben Überblick wird Papa schon haben was es ausmacht....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lapierre 920, Santa Cruz V10, Morewood Makulu, Intense 951 (YE!!)...die all liegen in meinem Blickfeld. Das V10 ist heftig geil, aber sehr wartungsanfällig wg. den Lagern. Lapierre und Morewood wiegen beide wohl ~3,8 kg. Intense ist da halt das geilste (weil grün) und wiegt nur 3,3kg und hält bisher! Ich weiss nicht, wie lange der Rahmen schon auf dem Markt ist aber ich habe bisher nur einen gebrochenen Rahmen gesehen (die anderen, haben sich nach dem Bruch wohl umgebracht wg. des Geldes ) und die anderen sind wohl nie an die öffentlichkeit gekommen 
Also ich weiss noch nicht welches ich mir hole..Socom schaue ich sofort mal nach.

Das Norco ist auch okay..etwas schwer eben  Fahre es aber mit 200/200. Wird evtl noch geändert



Kalle Blomquist schrieb:


> Stimmt, jetzt fährst du ja sowas:



Beeindruckend, wie man aus einem Hügel ein paar Minuten machen kann. Das müssten die profesionellen Filmemacher auch machen. Dann wären die Filme 5 Stunden lang. Was aber bei den ganzen Downhill/Extrem Freeride Filmchen dabei muss, sind Helmcam aufnahmen. Man mag sowas doch echt gerne aus deren Augen sehen.


----------



## ribisl (8. Februar 2010)

TeamAlter schrieb:


> Wieso, gab es doch! ... ja ja, Liteviller eben...



Nein! Nur das im nicht so sehr ansehnliche Grün 2009!
Das 2010er Grün hatte es mir angetan....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TeamAlter (8. Februar 2010)

ribisl schrieb:


> Nein! Nur das im nicht so sehr ansehnliche Grün 2009!
> Das 2010er Grün hatte es mir angetan....



Echt jetzt?  Jedem das seine


----------



## bs99 (8. Februar 2010)

TeamAlter schrieb:


> Echt jetzt?  Jedem das seine



najo, es gefällt ihm ja auch das 901 

leilei nach keantn!


----------



## Levty (9. Februar 2010)

Guuuut, paar Wochen hier nicht reingeschaut und dann liest man hier den Schwachsinn...
Habt ihrs bald?


----------



## mkernbach (9. Februar 2010)

Levty schrieb:


> Guuuut, paar Wochen hier nicht reingeschaut und dann liest man hier den Schwachsinn...
> Habt ihrs bald?



nuff' said


----------



## lugggas (9. Februar 2010)

stimmt scho. 951 & co hab hier ehrlich gesagt nix verloren


----------



## L0cke (9. Februar 2010)

also wieder Froggythemen, schaffen wir es das jeder sein Froggy  postet, damit wir mal alle am Stück haben?





p.s. ich ess noch ne Orange und dann gehts raus in die Natur bei -6°C Spaß mitm Steinfrosch im Schnee haben


----------



## lugggas (9. Februar 2010)

okee...kannst du noch was zum thema froggy vs BH sagen?
Ich muss mich jetzt noch für Matschreifen entscheiden. Hat hier schon jemand Erfahrung mit den Dirty Dans? Würd ich gerne mal ausprobieren, aber es sollten auch Reifen sein, die nicht nur in der übelsten Siffe funktionieren. Naja muss mich jetzt mal auf Prüfung vorbereiten...nix mit froggy spielen


----------



## hopfer (9. Februar 2010)

Nah:



Weit:



Mit neuen 35mm Vorbau und ohne blaue Durchschlagschutz Schraube.


----------



## Schaaf (9. Februar 2010)

.


----------



## Asha'man (9. Februar 2010)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hopfer (9. Februar 2010)

auch wen man nichts schreiben soll aber das musste raus!


----------



## Bikedude001 (9. Februar 2010)

Dann nochmal.....
Das Bild von Asha man find ich supergeil !!


----------



## Asha'man (9. Februar 2010)

Fotografin ist meine Freundin. Wenn jemand mal professionelle Fotos von sich haben möchte, melden. 

Ist aber nicht billig. Das Foto darf ich eigentlich gar nicht zeigen, weil es technisch zu schlecht umgesetzt ist. Aber ich liebe diese Stelle! 
RobJ Trail letzten Herbst am Wildkogel/Österreich.


----------



## hopfer (9. Februar 2010)

Geil!
Du auch da!
ich fahr/lasse fahren ab sofort fast ausschliesslich nach Neukirchen liebe einfach die trail Vielfalt ;-)


----------



## Asha'man (9. Februar 2010)

Klar, dieses ja wieder. Ist fest geplant. Wenn es passt, können wir gemeinsam fahren. Wollten im August/September. Ist aber noch nichts fix geplant. 
@Papa: Kommse auch? 

Möchten wohl wieder ins Spielberghaus nach Saalbach für min. eine Woche. Und dann eine weitere Woche oben drauf oder woanders im Umkreis von 200km von Saalbach.


----------



## hopfer (9. Februar 2010)

kann mit Saalbach nicht so viel anfangen da gibts für meinen Geschmack zu viele verrückte aus Leogang


----------



## matiosch (9. Februar 2010)

Saalbach  War letztes Jahr eine Woche und werde wohl dieses Jahr auch wieder gehen. Die X-Line ist einfach traumhaft!


----------



## hopfer (9. Februar 2010)

ich finde den Holzteil nicht besonders toll liegt wahrscheinlich daran das es nur geregnet hatte als ich da war


----------



## FR-Sniper (9. Februar 2010)

hopfer schrieb:


> ich fahr/lasse fahren ab sofort fast ausschliesslich nach Neukirchen liebe einfach die trail Vielfalt ;-)



meinst du den park hier: http://www.bikepark-neunkirchen.de/page7.php?category=1 ?
das ist doch ziemlich weit weg von M?! oder gibts noch einen anderen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lugggas (9. Februar 2010)

x-line fand ich schon okay, aber die hälfte war gesperrt, als wir da waren. Ansonsten taugt noch der hackelberg-trail. die blue/ pro line gehen so naja. pro line noch etwas besser. Ansonsten ist da imho auch net soo viel. waren jetzt schon zum dritten mal dort, aber nur, weil wir immer gratis übernachten können


----------



## lugggas (9. Februar 2010)

@bikedude001: wie fährt sich denn die Reifencombi auf dem Foto?


----------



## hopfer (9. Februar 2010)

Ja, ich mein was anderes:
Neukirchen in Österreich: http://www.wildkogelbahnen.at/


----------



## Levty (9. Februar 2010)

Na geht doch


----------



## FR-Sniper (9. Februar 2010)

hopfer schrieb:


> Ja, ich mein was anderes:
> Neukirchen in Österreich: http://www.wildkogelbahnen.at/




ahh... o.k., hätte mich auch gewundert wenn du richtung norden fährst, wenn im süden alles ist was man baucht


----------



## Bikedude001 (10. Februar 2010)

lugggas schrieb:


> @bikedude001: wie fährt sich denn die Reifencombi auf dem Foto?



Bestens. Der Will rollt saugut und hat, obwohl nicht dafür vorgesehen. reichlich Grip auf feuchtem Boden.
War damit noch nicht im Park, über Durchschlagschutz kann ich noch nix sagen.
Fahre mit der Kombi öfter auch mal Touren.
Daher nur vorne MMary, ist wegen der geringen Last auf dem Reifen nicht so schlimm, dass der nicht so doll rollt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## L0cke (14. Februar 2010)

lugggas schrieb:


> okee...kannst du noch was zum thema froggy vs BH sagen?



also ich sag dir nochmal was zu den beiden wenn ich mal wieder gefahren bin, das letzte mal wo ich das BigHit richtig gefahren bin ist 6 Monate her, seither wurde mehr gebaut als gefahren...auserdem wurde Gabelmäßig an beiden was gemacht, was das ganze wieder verschieben könnt...

Aber was ich jetzt schon sagen kann:

Meine Erfahrungen beruhen auf Bighit 3 und Froggy 318, beide im Serientrimm.

Froggy liegt stabieler in der Luft und gibt sehr viel Vertrauen, läd dafür nicht so sehr zum tricksen ein wie das BigHit, auf Highspeed im Downhill empfand ich es auch angenehmer, es ist weniger frontlastig wie das Bighit, leichter in den Manual ist das Bighit zu bekommen, beim Wheelie das Froggy, das Bike auf dem Hinterrad zu halten ging beim Froggy besser.

Wenn ich es richtig in Erinnerung habe war das Bighit auf engen Strecken besser, dass Froggy eher auf weiteren, wird es aber verblockt (dicke Steinfelder wo man nicht drüberschreddern kann) und recht langsam meine ich war das Froggy wieder vorne.

Kategorie Touren geht an das Froggy, nicht wegen des kleinen Kettenblattes, sondern wegen der Sitzposition.

Ich werd mir mal einen Tag Zeit nehmen wenn das Wetter besser ist und die beiden Bikes über unsere neue Vereinsstrecke jagen, danach geb ich dir nochmal einen richtigen und vor allem auf vergleichbaren Bodengegebenheiten beruhenden Bericht.


----------



## joker78 (15. Februar 2010)

Hallo Leute,
hab mir heute entlich das 918 Froggy bestellen können!!!!Laut Lapierre Deutschland wird der Rahemkit 2010 erst jetzt proziert stimmt das !!!!!?? aber wie ich seh giebts ja schon ein paar!? wie ez!??????


----------



## L0cke (16. Februar 2010)

ich hät mir heut mal den Lenker und Vorbau so was von um den nächsten Lampenmast wickeln können, ich komm damit mal gar nicht zurecht in letzter Zeit... .
Vorbau ist nun direkt überm Steuersatz, aber das ganze ist immer noch zu hoch, im übrigen mein Steuersatz löst sich auf, bekommt man da irgendwie Teile von Lapierre (besonders die super Dichtung)

muss was wie am Hardtail dran, 740 breit, maximal 20mm Rise




neues Pic in HDR, ich glaub ich muss doch mal Geld für ein HDR-Program ausgeben, beim kostenlosen Prog bekommt man nix gescheites hin, wenn es real bleiben soll....




im Übrigen, ein paar Fotos von  Froggyteilen auf der Waage:


----------



## Schaaf (16. Februar 2010)

Du hattest auch keinen besseren Platz zum wiegen oder?


----------



## L0cke (16. Februar 2010)

Schaaf schrieb:


> Du hattest auch keinen besseren Platz zum wiegen oder?



ich bin nun mal im Sommer in meiner Freizeit gerne draußen, und wenn man schon eine schöne große Wiese hat kann man die auch nutzen , bist allergisch auf Natur?


----------



## Schaaf (16. Februar 2010)

Sommer? SOMMER?!?!?!?!! WO IST SOMMER!?!?!??!


----------



## kingofdirt (16. Februar 2010)

will zufällig jemand sein orginalen Fox van r den er ausm Froggy ausgebaut hat verkaufen? hatte interesse, bitte mail an mich, danke!


----------



## TeamAlter (16. Februar 2010)

blubb...

Naja, dann noch was zum Thema. Heute ist mein grünes Sram X.0 Short Cage Schaltwerk gekommen. Bilder gibt es leider erst wenn die kack Totem 2-Step wieder vom Importeur kommt


----------



## L0cke (16. Februar 2010)

Schaaf schrieb:


> Sommer? SOMMER?!?!?!?!! WO IST SOMMER!?!?!??!



also bei mir ist immer Sommer  





kleiner Spaß, die Waagenbilder sind vom letzten Sommer, bei der Komplettwartung vom Froggy entstanden 



kingofdirt schrieb:


> will zufällig jemand sein orginalen Fox van r den er ausm Froggy ausgebaut hat verkaufen? hatte interesse, bitte mail an mich, danke!



evtl auch Tausch gegen deinen DHX 5 Air mit Zuzahlung?



TeamAlter schrieb:


> blubb...
> Bilder gibt es leider erst wenn die kack Totem 2-Step wieder vom Importeur kommt



mach mir keine Angst, meine Totem mit 2010 2Step funst seit nem Monat tadellos, hoffe das bleibt so *bibber*


----------



## Schaaf (17. Februar 2010)

Auch so'n "im Bürohemd fahrender". Tu ich auch oft, schön luftig. Besonders toll im Winter.. :kotz:
Brauch aber noch eine Krawatte aber das ist dann too much


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TeamAlter (17. Februar 2010)

L0cke schrieb:


> mach mir keine Angst, meine Totem mit 2010 2Step funst seit nem Monat tadellos, hoffe das bleibt so *bibber*



Spricht denn deine zumindest gut an? Meine war eher eine CC-Gabel. Schönes hartes Ansprechverhalten... :kotz:


----------



## L0cke (17. Februar 2010)

erstes Bild von gestrigem Tage...







TeamAlter schrieb:


> Spricht denn deine zumindest gut an? Meine war eher eine CC-Gabel. Schönes hartes Ansprechverhalten... :kotz:



also meine spricht soweit gut an, wenn ich länger draußen bin etwas schlechter (hier sind derzeit höchstens -5°C), aber immer noch wesentlich besser als die Domain (die funktioniert allerdings im Sommer genauso ******* wie im Winter, das halte ich ihr mal zugute ), die Totem Solo Air vom Mitbiker war, wie auch mal meine, mal auf einer Runde jeweils  total zäh (nehme an das meinst du) , war aber bei der nächsten Ausfahrt weitgehenst verschwunden.
Im Allgemeinen haben Luftgabeln bei niedrigen Temperaturen öfters mal Aussetzer, entweder rauschen sie durch den Federweg, oder werden total zäh, nur bei der Minute und der 66er von 2007 die wir haben ist dies noch nie aufgetreten, die waren sehr resistent, Van RC 2 auch, die Fox Talas 36 RC2 hatte z.B. wieder Probleme, scheint also nur ein Prob von Luftfedergabeln zu sein.


----------



## Levty (17. Februar 2010)

Nichts für ungut, aber bei dem Bild komm ich mir vor wie an Karneval.


----------



## L0cke (17. Februar 2010)

Levty schrieb:


> Nichts für ungut, aber bei dem Bild komm ich mir vor wie an Karneval.



bessere Bilder kommen nachher wenn ich fertig mit bearbeiten bin, aber gerade mag mich Gimp nicht -.-

p.s. willst du mir sagen das du deine Grenze an Karneval überschritten hast ?


----------



## Schaaf (17. Februar 2010)

Karneval hat keine Grenze außer Krankenhaus


----------



## L0cke (17. Februar 2010)

Schaaf schrieb:


> Karneval hat keine Grenze außer Krankenhaus



Ja, manche fahren da aus Frust Montags um 18 Uhr los und sind nach 114km um 1 Uhr früh am folgendem Tag wieder daheim und sind in der Zwischenzeit 5 mal auf (nicht vorh andene(n)) Alkohol und Drogen kontrolliert worden...

erstes Foto:


----------



## Levty (17. Februar 2010)

Der Sattel gefällt!
Und du könntest dir ein Short Cage dran bauen.


----------



## L0cke (17. Februar 2010)

Levty schrieb:


> Der Sattel gefällt!
> Und du könntest dir ein Short Cage dran bauen.



freut mich, mir gefällt er auch und vor allem bequemer als der Seriensattel ist er und das obwohl er nur 112g wiegt *lol*
Shortcage kommt wenn ich im den Antrieb umbau, das X.0 in kurz liegt schon hier, als es mit das SLX zerrissen hatte, hatten wir als Ersatz nur das XT da, und das gibt es ja leider nicht kürzer...

nächstes Bild:


----------



## L0cke (17. Februar 2010)

Nummer 3:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schaaf (17. Februar 2010)

Geiles Teil


----------



## Bikedude001 (18. Februar 2010)

Supergut fotografiert . 
... und natürlich nice bike !


----------



## Paolo (18. Februar 2010)

L0cke schrieb:


> Ja, manche fahren da aus Frust Montags um 18 Uhr los und sind nach 114km um 1 Uhr früh am folgendem Tag wieder daheim und sind in der Zwischenzeit 5 mal auf (nicht vorh andene(n)) Alkohol und Drogen kontrolliert worden...
> 
> erstes Foto:



Sieht super aus. Was ist das für ein Sattel?


----------



## hopfer (18. Februar 2010)

ein "gestrippter" SLR, oder?


----------



## L0cke (18. Februar 2010)

freute mich  , Paolo, der Sattel ist ein abgezogener und mit einem Ausschnitt im Dambereich versehener Selle Italia SLR Ti


----------



## Fantoum (18. Februar 2010)

Da die Gummikönigin mir bei Nässe/glattem Lehm/Waldboden nicht wirklich optimal vorkommt, frage ich mich was denn nun die beste alternative ist?

rain king, dirty dan, michelin dh a/t oder mud sind ja alle extreme reifen und auch sehr schwer.. muddy mary ist nehme ich an mit der rubber queen in einer liga?
bleibt am ende der swampthing, nur frage ich mich da: 2,35 fr version oder 2,5 dh? 730g vs 1130g glaube ich - was braucht man da/ was empfehlt ihr? wird im moment auf den oben genannten böden auf touren und lokalen strecken genutzt.
frage mich nur, ob der swampthing 2,35er im gegensatz zur 2,4er RQ hinten total seltsam wirkt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DirtyKid (18. Februar 2010)

L0cke schrieb:


> Nummer 3:



Irgendwie stechen trotz Dunkelheit die Spacer auf dem Vorbau aus dem Schatten


----------



## DirtyKid (19. Februar 2010)

Aber trotzdessen. Dein Frosch sieht weltklasse aus!


----------



## Asha'man (19. Februar 2010)

Nette Fotos, tolles Bike!


----------



## L0cke (19. Februar 2010)

Fantoum schrieb:


> Da die Gummikönigin mir bei Nässe/glattem Lehm/Waldboden nicht wirklich optimal vorkommt, frage ich mich was denn nun die beste alternative ist?
> rain king, dirty dan, michelin dh a/t oder mud sind ja alle extreme reifen und auch sehr schwer.. muddy mary ist nehme ich an mit der rubber queen in einer liga?
> bleibt am ende der swampthing, nur frage ich mich da: 2,35 fr version oder 2,5 dh? 730g vs 1130g glaube ich - was braucht man da/ was empfehlt ihr? wird im moment auf den oben genannten böden auf touren und lokalen strecken genutzt.
> frage mich nur, ob der swampthing 2,35er im gegensatz zur 2,4er RQ hinten total seltsam wirkt?



also ich komm bestens mit der RQ zurecht, habe auch den Rain King und Kaiser hier liegen, aber ich halte sie bei meinen derzeitigen Bodenverhältnissen für nicht notwendig, bei dir könnt es sein, das zwar oben drauf Matsch ist, aber unten drunter der Boden noch gefroren, da haben alle Reifen mehr oder weniger Probleme...

Muddy Marry wird schonmal keinen Vorteil bringen bei den derzeitigen Bodenverhältnisen denke ich, jedenfalls ist das meine Erfahrung.

Vom Untergrund her würde ich dir wenn du unbedingt wechseln willst zum Kaiser raten, der dürfte bei dir besser passen als der Rain King, wenn ich mir das grad richtig vorstelle .
Kaiser kann man grad noch so mal kurz touren, aber mein Rain King bsit du tod 



DirtyKid schrieb:


> Irgendwie stechen trotz Dunkelheit die Spacer auf dem Vorbau aus dem Schatten





DirtyKid schrieb:


> Aber trotzdessen. Dein Frosch sieht weltklasse aus!





Asha'man schrieb:


> Nette Fotos, tolles Bike!



danke , dabei hab ich nicht mal so viel verändert ^^

Spacer bleibt drauf bist das Cockpit umgestaltet wird und evtl bleibt der Turm danach auch noch mehr oder weniger erhalten, der serienmäßige FSA Steursatz löst sich auf, die eine Dichtung habe ich schon verloren und die andere guckt auch dauernd wieder raus, frag mich wie man so einen Mist konstruieren kann...
Früher oder später wird also ein neuer Steuersatz beimüssen...


----------



## L0cke (20. Februar 2010)

Nun beginnt, wie es aussieht, in weiten Teilen Deutschlands die große Schneeschmelze, schade und schön zugleich...
Wärend in der WG heute knapp ein Grad Plus war, sind es daheim noch 3 Grad Minus, für das We Snowboarden reichts hoffentlich noch, da muss der Frosch drin bleiben und die freigeschaufelten Trails haben Ruhe...

Wie seht ihr den steigenden Temperaturen entgegen, nur mit Freude oder auch etwas Trauer?

Aber genug gelabert, "let us go ridin`!!" (=Titel vom Bild )


----------



## Schaaf (20. Februar 2010)

Was machten der Fettsack da im Bild? 

Ich würd die Kefü auf eine LG1 umrüsten, einen kurzen Käfig dranbasteln und einen Atlas o.Ä. Lenker mit wenig Rise draufkloppen


----------



## Papa Midnight (20. Februar 2010)

Schnee weg = alles gut


----------



## Schaaf (20. Februar 2010)

Viel besser als gut. Insbesondere das Gefühl Gott zu sein, weil du mörderischen Grip hast und dir deine Schräglage so tief vorkommt, dass man einen permanenten rausch an Glücksgefühlen hat


----------



## funbiker9 (20. Februar 2010)

Mein neues Spielzeug...







[/URL][/IMG]

...ich würde es zu gerne heute mal testen...aber zum Glück regnet es bei uns mal wieder ( heftig )  --->


----------



## matiosch (20. Februar 2010)

Wo ist das Problem?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funbiker9 (20. Februar 2010)

matiosch schrieb:


> Wo ist das Problem?



Daß mein werter Popo naß wird 

( Eine kleine Runde war schon drin )


----------



## Schaaf (20. Februar 2010)

DH Hose kaufen o.Ä. - sind auch Wasserabweisend 
Sei froh, dass es regnet. Dann ist der Schnee schneller wech


----------



## Levty (20. Februar 2010)

> Diese Nachricht wird nicht angezeigt, da sich Schaaf auf deiner Ignorier-Liste befindet.


.


----------



## Schaaf (20. Februar 2010)

Mein Glückwunsch


----------



## funbiker9 (20. Februar 2010)

Bin doch noch ne größere Runde gefahren, Popo sehr naß ---> das wars aber wert


----------



## L0cke (20. Februar 2010)

weiße Frösche........



Levty schrieb:


> Diese Nachricht wird nicht angezeigt, da sich Schaaf auf deiner Ignorier-Liste befindet..





Schaaf schrieb:


> Mein Glückwunsch



bei manchen würd ich das würde ich das auch gerne tun, aber ich bin dazu zu sozial und man verpasst oft was 


......*wegrenn*


----------



## Schaaf (20. Februar 2010)

Wer ist der Typ überhaupt? 
Im Pulverbeschichtungsthread, da stoßen sie wieder einen aus. 5 gegen 1


----------



## hopfer (20. Februar 2010)

@funbiker

schaut gut aus! viel besser als auf den Katalog Bildern.
wie macht sich der Fox RC4?


----------



## funbiker9 (21. Februar 2010)

hopfer schrieb:


> @funbiker
> 
> schaut gut aus! viel besser als auf den Katalog Bildern.
> wie macht sich der Fox RC4?



Zum RC4 kann ich noch nicht viel sagen. Ist noch alles komplett raus gedreht. Hab da noch keine großen Einstellungen vor genommen.

Vom Ansprechverhalten her ist er auf jeden Fall klasse...soweit ich das bis jetzt beurteilen kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MiLi (23. Februar 2010)

wie breit sind ihre Froggy lenker und wie viel "rise" haben sie? bitte sagen sie auch wie gross sind sie.

ich werde jetzt diese kaufen http://www.gussetbikes.com/gusset/products-mtb-information.php?id=HBGUSD8K und vieleicht 740 draus machen.

ich bin 175cm gross.


----------



## Papa Midnight (23. Februar 2010)

race Face Atlas FR 1/2 " rise , 780 mm, blau...


----------



## lugggas (23. Februar 2010)

hallo,

ich bin auch 1.75. Mein Lenker ist 730 mm breit und rise beträgt 1".
Komme damit ganz gut klar, aber der Gusset Lenker hat auch interessante Daten. Die 8° backsweep finde ich recht angenehm!


----------



## MiLi (23. Februar 2010)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> race Face Atlas FR 1/2 " rise , 780 mm, blau...



ufff  und deine grosse ist ? 2m?


----------



## hopfer (23. Februar 2010)

meiner hat 25m Rise und ist ca. 755mm Breit ich bin 1,70m brauch aber Größe L
es kommt hier bei meiner Meinung nach sehr auf die Schulterbreite an.


----------



## L0cke (23. Februar 2010)

okay, Hopfer, was bist du fürn Kampfzwerg , ich fahr M 
Meine Daten: 185cm Körpergröße bei 92cm Schrittlänge, Schulterbreite hat Freundin mit 51cm gemessen.

p.s. da sieht man wie die Geschmäcker sind...gut Statur macht auch was auf, z.B. könnt mein Mitbiker mit 10cm mehr Körpergröße nie den Lenker mit ganz wenig Rise fahren bzw die Front gleich überm Steuersatz....

seh durch die Perspektive bissel mollig aus, ich weiß....

p.s. der Matschschnee um meinen Wg-Ort nervt, zum driften üben wie es die Freeride vorschreibt isser aber gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hopfer (23. Februar 2010)

nach so was das Rad wieder in die Bude stellen oder sauber machen müssen ist halt ********.

und das mit dem Kampfzwerg nehme ich dir übel!


----------



## prallax (24. Februar 2010)

hopfer schrieb:


> nach so was das Rad wieder in die Bude stellen oder sauber machen müssen ist halt ********.



Wo bin ich hier gelandet ? 
Am besten das Bike nur zur Eisdiele schieben.


----------



## hopfer (24. Februar 2010)

Richtig! hast mich noch nicht am Marienplatz posen sehen?


aber mal ehrlich Artgerechte Haltung ist was tolles aber sich was drauf ein bilden weil man sein Bike nicht putz oder es extra dreckig macht ist doch auch Blödsinn.

@locke
war nicht gegen dich gerichtet


----------



## matiosch (24. Februar 2010)

Hab mir morgen endlich mal 4-5 Stunden freigeschaufelt, kann mein kauzm eingefahrenes Froggy endlich wieder entsprechend nutzen.
Leider macht der Park hier in der Nähe noch nicht auf...
Das Froggy ist einfach ein Traum


----------



## L0cke (24. Februar 2010)

uiui, heute war cool, einmal hatte ich mal mehr Zeit ne größere Runde zu drehen solang es noch Tageslicht war, und zum anderen geht um die WG der Schnee langsam zurück  bei 7°C über Null

weiteres im Actionthread






hopfer schrieb:


> nach so was das Rad wieder in die Bude stellen oder sauber machen müssen ist halt ********.



ich mach mein Rad eig mindestens einmal die Woche sauber, im Winter nach jeder Ausfahrt, hier ist Kali und seine riesen Kaliberge, echt toll das ganze. 
Wenn es im Sommer regnet haste überall Seifenwasser auf den Straßen stehen  weil das Zeug auch nen bischen durch die Luft getragen wird....




hopfer schrieb:


> und das mit dem Kampfzwerg nehme ich dir übel!



warum  , aber ich musst in dem Moment grad dran denken das bei nem so breiten Lenker so Schultern wie nen Schrank haben müsstest im Verhältnis zum Rest und wenn man da nicht so groß ist, ist das bei mir das wie ich dich genannt habe, nimms mir bitte nicht mehr übel 



hopfer schrieb:


> aber mal ehrlich Artgerechte Haltung ist was tolles aber sich was drauf ein bilden weil man sein Bike nicht putz oder es extra dreckig macht ist doch auch Blödsinn.
> 
> @locke
> war nicht gegen dich gerichtet



ich nehm es dir nicht übel, weil es bei mir nicht zu trifft, nur ein dreckiges Rad zu haben um zu zeigen das man ein "superharter" Biker ist finde ich auch "super cool"



matiosch schrieb:


> Hab mir morgen endlich mal 4-5 Stunden freigeschaufelt, kann mein kauzm eingefahrenes Froggy endlich wieder entsprechend nutzen.
> Leider macht der Park hier in der Nähe noch nicht auf...
> Das Froggy ist einfach ein Traum



finde ich auch


----------



## bs99 (24. Februar 2010)

hat von euch noch wer nen etype umwerfer liegen?


----------



## lugggas (24. Februar 2010)

meiner ist leider schon weg.

Hab jetzt mal einen Vivid drin. Das Losbrechmoment ist recht hoch, muss noch rausfinden, ob das am Dämpfer oder an den Buchsen liegt, da diese recht schwergängig sind. Ansonsten ist das Bike mit komplett offener Zugstufe noch rel träge beim Ausfedern, war beim Van R aber ähnlich. Mal auf dem trail testen, ob man da was machen muss.


----------



## lugggas (24. Februar 2010)

achja, nur mal so aus Interesse:

Wenn ihr euer Froggy hinten gut 30 cm hochhebt und dann das Rad wieder auf den Boden fallen lasst, bleibt es dann auf dem Boden "kleben" oder macht es auch Rodeo wie meines?


----------



## L0cke (24. Februar 2010)

bs99 schrieb:


> hat von euch noch wer nen etype umwerfer liegen?



Modell egal?



lugggas schrieb:


> achja, nur mal so aus Interesse:
> 
> Wenn ihr euer Froggy hinten gut 30 cm hochhebt und dann das Rad wieder auf den Boden fallen lasst, bleibt es dann auf dem Boden "kleben" oder macht es auch Rodeo wie meines?



Bei mir bleibt das Rad am Boden mitm Van R, aber da haben Federvorspann wie Reifendruck auch nen Anteil...

Fahr den Dämpfer erstmal, dürfte ja wie ner Gabel sein,die braucht auch ne Einfahrtszeit


----------



## lugggas (24. Februar 2010)

jab, nur bei mir wars mit dem van r auch so wie beim vivid jetzt. Auch noch nach einem Jahr. Reifendruck liegt immer etwas unter 2 bar; Feder ist geringst vorgespannt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MiLi (25. Februar 2010)

bei mir klebt mit VanR


----------



## lugggas (25. Februar 2010)

hmm, obs an den Buchsen liegt?


----------



## Freizeit-biker (25. Februar 2010)

bs99 schrieb:


> hat von euch noch wer nen etype umwerfer liegen?


SLX für 2- Fach (April bis November gefahren) oder XT für 3-fach (neu)
Hast du eien Preisvorstllung? PN?

Ich hab da noch ein paar teile über, Saint Kurbel 22/36 170mm incl Innenlager
E-thirteen DRS Grundplatte mit G-Junkies Rolle Grundplatte fertig für Froggy bearbeitet.
Noch eine Komplette E-Thirteen DRS


----------



## Levty (25. Februar 2010)

@*bs99*:
Hab einen *Umwerfer vom Froggy* rumliegen, da ich auf die HS umgestiegen bin. Wenig gefahren, 2fach, SLX. 

Für 15e + Versand ist er deiner!

Grad ne PN bei Interesse 

Grüße, Lev.


----------



## L0cke (25. Februar 2010)

ich denke da hats sich erledigt, hät nur noch nen unbenutzten 950er xtr gehabt ^^


----------



## TeamAlter (26. Februar 2010)

Falls ihr es noch nicht gesehen habt:

http://falllines.tumblr.com/post/411409288/fox180mmfork


----------



## S1las (26. Februar 2010)

TeamAlter schrieb:


> Falls ihr es noch nicht gesehen habt:
> 
> http://falllines.tumblr.com/post/411409288/fox180mmfork




endlich, endlich endlich. Da wuerde sich dann auch das Froggy anbieten wuhu


----------



## eljugador (26. Februar 2010)

Also passt jetzt leider nicht zum Thema aber habe bei meinem froggy eine buchsenlänge von 19,3mm gemessen, bekomme ich die buchsen auch für Manitou revox habe gesucht und gesucht aber leider nichts gefunden, bitte um eure hilfe danke


----------



## Asha'man (26. Februar 2010)

Luftfedergabel...dann bleibts bei der Van oder doch ne Totem Coil irgendwann. Wenn ich wüsste, ob die 2cm mehr Federweg und vor allem mehr Steifigkeit das Mehrgewicht aufwiegen... *grübel*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hopfer (26. Februar 2010)

eljugador schrieb:


> Also passt jetzt leider nicht zum Thema aber habe bei meinem froggy eine buchsenlänge von 19,3mm gemessen, bekomme ich die buchsen auch für Manitou revox habe gesucht und gesucht aber leider nichts gefunden, bitte um eure hilfe danke



Hey,

Die Buchsen im froggy haben spezialmasse die kannst du z.;B bei papa bestellen.
allerdings muss man auch noch beachten das Manitou ein anderes Buchsen mass hat als Fox und Rock Shox (12,7mm innen mass)
Manitou hingegen 12mm müsstest dir also welche drehen lassen.

MfG Peter


----------



## Downhillalex02 (28. Februar 2010)

hey ,
ich würd die 36 van drin lassen ich weis garnich warum so wenig die 36 in nem froggy fahrn ich persönlich find die Van richtig geil im froggy =)


----------



## Asha'man (28. Februar 2010)

Ich bin mit der Van auch absolut zufrieden. Vor allem, weil das Froggy vorne nicht zu schwer wird. Ansprechverhalten, etc. sind absolut sahnig. Ist ne Top Gabel. 
Die 2cm mehr Federweg einer Totem bringen vermutlich gar nicht sooo viel. Aber von den steiferen Stand- und Tauchrohren würde ich was erwarten.  
Aber dann eben auf Kosten von Gewicht, Handlichkeit und Tourentauglichkeit. Wobei die Geometrie ungefähr gleich bleibt. Mit der Van ist ja ein 2cm Spacer verbaut.

Deshalb konnte ich mich auch bisher nicht zu nem Tausch durch ringen. Evtl. probier ich es mal, wenn mir ne sehr günstige Totem zufliegt. Und werde dann reumütig auf die Van zurück wechseln oder die Totem lieben.


----------



## Downhillalex02 (28. Februar 2010)

joar die totem ist schon geil hatte sie ja an meinem alten bike aber ich find die fox noch geiler und ich mein die 36 er standrohre sind ja auch schon fett =)


----------



## Welli (28. Februar 2010)

Servus Miteinander,
wolte Euch mein 2009er *818*-Froggy nicht vorenthalten. Es begleitet mich zuverlässig seit September 09 auf meinen sonntäglichen Kurz-Trips. Vorwiegend 2-stündige Touren mit Trailpassagen zu diversen "Hot-Spots" mit kleinen Sprüngen etc. Für diesen Zweck einfach genial.
Aufbauend auf dem 318er wurden nach und nach folgende Änderungen vorgenommen:
LRS DT Swiss EX1750
Kurbel SLX 2-fach mit Bashguard
Dämpfer Fox DHX Air
Kindshocks hydr. Sattelstütze
Vorbau um 1 Spacer runter
Fat Albert seit gestern 
Ein kurzes Statement zu den Reifen: Bin einige Zeit MM gefahren. Das geringere Gewicht und die bessere Rolleigenschaften des Fat Albert habe ich nicht bemerkt. Allerdings den schlechteren Grip! Kann aber auch daran liegen, daß ich versehentlich mit 4bar (Erstmontage) gefahren bin. Update zu der Fat-Albert-Erfahrung am nächsten WE.
Hatte gestern eine 3-JAhreszeiten-Tour: Sonnige, windstille Ecken mit 20°C, kalte zugige Ecken mit 0°, riesige Eis- und Schneefelder. Ab und an Vogelgezwitscher und Frühlingsduft.
Im Juli darf das Froggy "heim" nach Porte Du soleil (Morzine). Dann mit Stahlfederdämpfer, FR32-LRS und Maxxis Minion 42a SuperTracky. 
Die RS Domain habe ich für 49 Öcken mit einer Druckstufe ausgestattet, jetzt reicht sie für meinen Zweck vollkommen. Eine Lyrik wäre passend, ist mir aber viel zu teuer.







[IMG]http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/5/7/8/8/3/_/large/froggy818_2.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## TeamAlter (1. März 2010)

Schickes Gerät.
Den Gag mit dem 818 Aufkleber finde ich auch gelungen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hopfer (1. März 2010)

hat das Andy gemacht?


----------



## joker78 (1. März 2010)

Was wiegt den der Eimer 818er ohne dreck ;-)


----------



## L0cke (1. März 2010)

also ich tippe auf 15,2-15,5kg in dem dreh, sieht gut aus, und das mit dem nummernänder ist echt mal ne super idee


----------



## joker78 (1. März 2010)

Is das größe L !?


----------



## hopfer (1. März 2010)

Ne, is S/M bzw. 43


----------



## lugggas (1. März 2010)

he peter was macht die steckachse? Vielleicht warte ich auch, bis der NC-17 Schnellspanner wieder lieferbar ist, mein aktueller geht mir ziemlich auf die nerven!


----------



## lugggas (1. März 2010)

kommt jetzt wohl doch ne lyrik rein? Würde die Totem aber nicht ohne Einband verschicken Check mal deine Anzeige ^^


----------



## hopfer (1. März 2010)

lugggas schrieb:


> he peter was macht die steckachse? Vielleicht warte ich auch, bis der NC-17 Schnellspanner wieder lieferbar ist, mein aktueller geht mir ziemlich auf die nerven!



warte noch die Woche bis Freitag mittag dann bestell ich so.
vom NC-17 ist abzuraten da er öfters mal locker werden soll und bei einigen so gerissen ist 



lugggas schrieb:


> kommt jetzt wohl doch ne lyrik rein? Würde die Totem aber nicht ohne Einband verschicken Check mal deine Anzeige ^^


ist geändert weißt schon deutsche Sprache schwere...

Job, kommt ne Lyrik rein zwar genau das Gegenteil was ich am anfang vor hatte aber was solls dafür gibt es eine Fox RC4 für hinten 
der war so günstig (300) da musste ich einfach zuschlagen!


----------



## lugggas (1. März 2010)

vivid is trotzdem billiger 

naja jetzt schau ich mal wie sich das entwickelt, sonst gehts ab nach england. 

Wenn du aber doch eh eher bikepark willst, würd ich die totem drinnen lassen. oder doch eher richtung freeride tour? 

Gibs zu, du hast bald noch einen dicken DHler am Start


----------



## hopfer (1. März 2010)

lugggas schrieb:


> vivid is trotzdem billiger



Ja, zugegebenermaßen Preisleistungs mäßig ist der vivid ungeschlagen.



lugggas schrieb:


> naja jetzt schau ich mal wie sich das entwickelt, sonst gehts ab nach england.



mit dem Vivid oder der Totem oder beiden?



lugggas schrieb:


> Wenn du aber doch eh eher bikepark willst, würd ich die totem drinnen lassen. oder doch eher richtung freeride tour?



ach die Totem ist 1. schon verkauft und 2. einfach zu schwer die Lyrik wiegt 600gr weniger das ist ne ansage.
ausserdem ist der unterschied von 170mm auf 180mm nicht groß genauso wie der von 160mm auf 170mm  ;-) 



lugggas schrieb:


> Gibs zu, du hast bald noch einen dicken DHler am Start



schön wärs mir fehlt noch das Kleingeld wen ich aber habe gibts ganz sicher einen  aktuell finde ich ja das RM Flatline WC ganz schön.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa Midnight (1. März 2010)

Aber das flatline pro ist günstiger und leichter!


----------



## eljugador (1. März 2010)

Hallo Leute  hat einer vom euch ne Drehbank wo er mir buchsen drehen könnte hat vielleicht sogar eine buchen für revox coil/froggy rumliegen gruss Michel


----------



## hopfer (1. März 2010)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Aber das flatline pro ist günstiger und leichter!



bei mir gibts keine Kompromisse 
ausserdem ist das WC halt mehr DH als das Pro

papa du müsstest doch Buchsen auch für Manitou Dämpfer drehen lassen können, oder?


----------



## Papa Midnight (1. März 2010)

Kann ich schon, aber das kostet mich auch ne Menge Kohle, weil ich selber keine Drehbank habe.


----------



## L0cke (1. März 2010)

drehen, was gibts? kann drehen (lassen) ^^


----------



## hopfer (1. März 2010)

eljugador schrieb:


> Hallo Leute  hat einer vom euch ne Drehbank wo er mir buchsen drehen könnte hat vielleicht sogar eine buchen für revox coil/froggy rumliegen gruss Michel





meld dich am besten bei ihm mal.


----------



## eljugador (1. März 2010)

Jop Mach ich mess morgen gleich mal also danke und gute nacht


----------



## lugggas (1. März 2010)

> mit dem Vivid oder der Totem oder beiden?



denke, wenn dann gleich beides. Dann bin ich ja mal auf deinen Erfahrungsbericht gespannt!


----------



## Levty (2. März 2010)

L0cke schrieb:


> drehen, was gibts? kann drehen (lassen) ^^


Mit solchen Aussagen wäre ich schön vorsichtig im Forum  Könnte sein, dass du gleich jede Menge Mails bekommst, und jeder möchte Dämpferbuchsen haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Welli (2. März 2010)

Wegen der Nachfragen zu meinem "818"er:







Die Größe ist M, das exakte Gewicht kenne ich nicht. Habe es eben unter dem Protest meiner Frau auf unsere neue Personenwaage gestellt - Resultat: 15,6 kg samt dem Dreck vom letzten Sonntag (siehe Bilder) und Ehekrach wegen der nun verschmutzten Waage. Allerdings vermute ich, dass die Waage nicht so genau ist. 16kg wären auch ok, ist schließlich alles eine Frage der Beine, oder? Bin gerade am Überlegen, ob ich mit dem Froggy an Pfingsten beim 24h-Rennen in Finale Ligure starte. Weigere mich allerdings, so ein enges Spandex-Höschen anzuziehen und weiß nicht, ob man neben den ganzen CC-lern und Marathonisti überhaupt in der Freeride-Hose starten darf.
Die Druckstufe an der Domain hat mir mein Händler Andy (www.anbipa.de) bei der Abholung gleich montiert. Dauerte 2 min. Brauche die Druckstufe weniger zum Abstimmen, die Performance der Stahlfeder ist bei meinen 80 kg Kampfgewicht(in voller Montur) gerade richtig. Aber mit einem Handgriff kann ich die Druckstufe so zu drehen, dass ich fast eine Art "Lockout" habe und dadurch viel besser - nämlich vorne auch komplett wippfrei - bergauf unterwegs bin. Allerdings wäre eine Lyrik solo air auch nicht schlecht. Vielleicht klappts ja mit ner Sammelbestellung und satten %ten?
Grüße Euch
Welli


----------



## hopfer (2. März 2010)

Ich will auch ne Lyrik (170mm MC DH Coil 1 1/8 in Schwarz gibts aber nur in weiß deswegen wahrscheinlich Tapered) aber bei 2 gabeln sieht es mit Prozenten schlecht aus.


----------



## Schaaf (2. März 2010)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Aber das flatline pro ist günstiger und leichter!



Na, ich kann mich mit dem Aussehen nicht anfreunden.
Wieviel wiegt denn das Teil?


----------



## ibislover (2. März 2010)

hopfer schrieb:


> Ich will auch ne Lyrik (170mm MC DH Coil 1 1/8 in Schwarz gibts aber nur in weiß deswegen wahrscheinlich Tapered) aber bei 2 gabeln sieht es mit Prozenten schlecht aus.


dann kauf dir die solo air in schwarz und hau die feder rein.


----------



## lugggas (2. März 2010)

Levty schrieb:


> Mit solchen Aussagen wäre ich schön vorsichtig im Forum  Könnte sein, dass du gleich jede Menge Mails bekommst, und jeder möchte Dämpferbuchsen haben



Soso bei "kannst du mir was drehen" natürlich nur an buchsen gedacht


----------



## hopfer (2. März 2010)

in 1 1/8 sind alle Lyriks mit 170mm egal ob Coil oder Solo Air Weiß. wen nicht her mit dem Link 
in Tapered sind sie schwarz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hopfer (2. März 2010)

lugggas schrieb:


> Soso bei "kannst du mir was drehen" natürlich nur an buchsen gedacht


----------



## ibislover (2. März 2010)

hopfer schrieb:


> in 1 1/8 sind alle Lyriks mit 170mm egal ob Coil oder Solo Air Weiß. wen nicht her mit dem Link
> in Tapered sind sie schwarz.


das hatte ich überlesen, sorry!
bei SI / Hartje schon angefragt ob sie dir eine "umschrauben"?


----------



## lugggas (2. März 2010)

ähm...ja 

bin ich mal gespannt was die lyrik so im froggy macht. Du könntest jetzt noch auf eine boxxer umschwenken. überleg dir das


----------



## hopfer (2. März 2010)

ibislover schrieb:


> das hatte ich überlesen, sorry!
> bei SI / Hartje schon angefragt ob sie dir eine "umschrauben"?



Ne, aber das wird auf jeden fall nicht günstig.
Bike Components schraubt um da hab ich schon angefragt und warte noch auf Antwort.


@Lugggas
ich wollte mich doch "verkleinern" also lass diese Versuchungen!


----------



## Schaaf (2. März 2010)

Und dann klagst du über Durchschläge und über Performanceverlust


----------



## hopfer (2. März 2010)

das wird dann wahrscheinlich sein oder ich freu mich über ein dynamischeres Rad das auf Trails mehr spaß macht ;-)


----------



## Schaaf (2. März 2010)

Wieso Dynamischer? Die Toten war doch Dh-tauglich oder?
Bewegst dich ja immer mehr auf AM zu


----------



## L0cke (2. März 2010)

Also ich denke die kürzere und dadurch auch etwas härte Gabel wird sich kaum bemerkbar machen auf den meisten Strecken, denn man sollte ihren Gewichtsvorteil nicht unterschätzen der viel zur Gesamtdynamik beiträgt, weil man viel besser mit dem Bike arbeiten kann.


----------



## lugggas (2. März 2010)

ja schön und gut, aber wenns doch eh fast nur fürn bikepark gedacht ist?
oder hab ich mich da irgendwo verhört


----------



## L0cke (2. März 2010)

lugggas schrieb:


> ja schön und gut, aber wenns doch eh fast nur fürn bikepark gedacht ist?
> oder hab ich mich da irgendwo verhört



Hopfer meinte auch mal , dass er nicht so der Springer ist....

Und wie so vieles ist es einfach nur eine Frage der persönlichen Einstellung, da dürft ich mit meinem Freeridehardtail keinen Marathon fahren weil es zu viel Federweg hat und auch relativ zu schwer ist (frag mich wie ich es trotzdem oft geschaft habe aufs Treppchen in meiner Klasse wo doch die Konkureznräder teilweise keine 9kg gewogen haben) oder nicht in den Bikepark, weil es nach der Auslegung der Bike vorne zu wenig Federweg hat und hinten mal gar keinen....
Es bleibt mir zum Schluss nur zu sagen, das Federweg oft einfach nur überbewertet wird bzw man meint mehr zu brauchen obwohl es overkill ist (nicht böse gemeint Hopfer ), und evtl geht Hopfer ja für sich den richtigen Schritt und folgt nicht einfach nur dem allgemeinen Trend, auserdem kann er ja wenn gewollt wieder auf mehr Federweg umrüsten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lugggas (2. März 2010)

naja, er soll das jetzt erst mal probieren und dann berichten


----------



## Asha'man (2. März 2010)

Ich bin gespannt auf Hopfers Erfahrungen mit der leichteren Gabel. Ich finde nach, wie vor, dass sich eine leichte Gabel im Froggy sehr gut macht. Bin mit der Van RC2 sehr zufrieden. Fahre sowohl Bikepark, als auch viele Touren mit vielen HM. 
Früher habe ich für letzteres das Zesty genommen. Heute hängt das arme Zesty fast nur noch an der Wand. Ich packs für Marathons aus (werde immer komisch angeschaut wegen der 140mm...meistens von Leuten mit Carbon CC Hardtails unter 10kg...noch komischer gucken die, wenn man bergauf an denen vorbeizieht) und sehr lange Trailtouren. Ansonsten macht der Frosch einfach überall mehr Spass...bergauf halt gemütlicher.

Bisher hatte ich das Gefühl mit meiner Meinung allein dazustehen. Scheint gerade ein neuer Trend zu werden.  Ich würde trotzdem gerne mal die Totem im Frosch testen, wie schon oben beschrieben. Dann weiss ich auch wovon ich erst wovon ich rede, wenn ich 180mm und 38er Rohre mit 160mm 36er im Frosch vergleiche. Mal sehen.

Btw. wieso machen wir das Lapierre Treffen nicht eine Woche vorher zu den Dirt Masters? Dann wäre ich auch dabei.  Willingen ist trotzdem auf.


----------



## hopfer (2. März 2010)

werde dann berichten bin auch schon gespannt wie sie sich macht.
bin vor der Totem Coil ne solo Air gefahren und davor eine Domain 318 mit 180mm (nur 4 Wochen) und davor eine 36Talas von 08. und alle im froggy hab also Vergleichs Möglichkeiten.


----------



## Asha'man (2. März 2010)

Talas 36 vs. Totem Coil? Dein Fazit? 

Talas wird halt von der Federungsperformance, Linearität, Ansprechverhalten das Nachsehen haben. Ist halt ne Air. Aber generell? Uphill?


----------



## hopfer (2. März 2010)

Die Talas war ein Krüppel
-hat nur 14cm Federweg genutzt
-war über dämpft
-Luft Gabel mit scheiss Charakteristik
-und verdammt zäh was das Ansprechverhalten anging was aber mehr an den Buchse lag
ab 09 gabs dann die neue Kartusche zum Glück...ab da macht Fox fahren durchaus spaß 

allerdings war damals mein Bike echt schön schnell auf dem trail...und viel verspielter!


----------



## Downhillalex02 (2. März 2010)

aber ich würd nich ümbedingt ne talas mit ner totem vergleichen ich mein die talas ist ja eher so enduro wenn schon ne van =) und wenn ich die mit meiner alten totem vergleich is die van nochmal en tick geiler so vom ansprechverhalten natürlich ist die totem von der steifigkeit bissl besser aber die van is schon top ist ja auch für DH zugelassen =)


----------



## hopfer (2. März 2010)

hab sie nicht verglichen hab nur die Tatsache offen gelegt das sie eine scheiss Gabel ist;-)


----------



## Downhillalex02 (2. März 2010)

ja ok ist aber auch egal ich mag die talas eh nicht =)


----------



## Papa Midnight (3. März 2010)

Hab noch ein paar Rock Shox Vivid 5.1 (neu) in 240 mm Länge über. Bitte per PN melden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## L0cke (3. März 2010)

hopfer schrieb:


> hab sie nicht verglichen hab nur die Tatsache offen gelegt das sie eine scheiss Gabel ist;-)



ei da geht es dir wie mir, hatte mal eine 150mm 36er Talas im Norco anno 2005 war hackelig und überhaupt hat sie an meine Marzocchi nicht herangereicht , und hängt seither an der Wand.
Nun hab ich eine 32er Talas, eine der letzten ohne Fit System, erst gingen die Decals flöten nach dem Lauf und auch sonst ist die Gabel total überdämpft, frag mich wie viele Leute so was lieben können...nun denn wird nun zusammen mit dem Rahmen verkauft, da wird sich der nächste über die "beste Performance die es gibt" wie so viele rufen, freuen.

erste Gehversuche mit der Go Pro


----------



## ribisl (4. März 2010)

Ja bleibt den nur die Ablichtung von des [email protected] neuen Fröschchen?
Hat sich doch gestern in seinen Keller verirrt....


----------



## hopfer (4. März 2010)

hat er es jetzt doch?
ich dachte er wäre jetzt auf Trek Scratch umgestiegen!


----------



## [email protected] (4. März 2010)

Da ist es ja eh schon....:


----------



## lugggas (4. März 2010)

schön, schön. Gewicht und Teileliste? Haste da was?


----------



## lugggas (4. März 2010)

is doch der syntace 1.5 oder? Was gibts an 1.5 eigentlich noch an leichten Alternativen zum Thomson? Der syntace is mir zu lang. Wäre ne Überlegung für mein bottlerocket.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joker78 (4. März 2010)

Schick !!! bimn ja mal gespannt wann meins kommt !!!wie lang hast du auf den Rahmen waten müßen!?


----------



## matiosch (4. März 2010)

Ich will auch ne Totem, schönes Rad


----------



## [email protected] (4. März 2010)

lugggas schrieb:


> schön, schön. Gewicht und Teileliste? Haste da was?



Gewicht liegt bei 15,34 kg....-Teileliste folgt in den nächsten Tagen! Vorbau ist ein syntace force 1.5 in 55mm....den Rahmen hab ich im November bestellt-war wieder mal eine warterei!!


----------



## ribisl (4. März 2010)

matiosch schrieb:


> Ich will auch ne Totem, schönes Rad



Kannst ja die des [email protected] nehmen, der will eh schon wieder was anderes - "Leichteres"....

Und nachdem ich grad von der Besichtigung komm, kann ich sagen dass das ein echt feines Geräterl ist...

...nur das Gewicht kann ich nicht verstehen


----------



## hopfer (4. März 2010)

ist dein 901 schwerer oh das tut mir aber leid!  

schönes rad! kannst schon was zu den Pedalen sagen?


----------



## ribisl (4. März 2010)

hopfer schrieb:


> ist dein 901 schwerer oh das tut mir aber leid!
> 
> schönes rad! kannst schon was zu den Pedalen sagen?



Naja am Rahmengewicht liegts nicht! Sobald ich die Teileliste bekommen hab werd ich mal nachforschen! Aber da wären schon mal die Reifen mit ~305g mehr usw....


----------



## joker78 (4. März 2010)

Sooo lang !!und wann hast ihn bekommen ?


----------



## [email protected] (4. März 2010)

joker78 schrieb:


> Sooo lang !!und wann hast ihn bekommen ?



Gestern-angeblich waren die fox Dämpfer nicht lieferbar...jetzt müsste es schneller gehen!!


----------



## [email protected] (4. März 2010)

hopfer schrieb:


> schönes rad! kannst schon was zu den Pedalen sagen?



Bis jetzt waren leider nur kellerrunden drinnen-fühlt sich aber gut an....griffig und große standfläche!!


----------



## L0cke (4. März 2010)

Heute hat sich bei mir irgendwie der Gedanke daran festgesetzt, das ich noch ein Bike vom Schlage Transition Bottlerocket brauche, ist doch nochmal was anderes als nen Freeridehardtail,aber immer noch wesentlich straffer als ein 180 Freeridefully, aber ich glaub von Lapierre wird es da nichts passendes geben... 
Und im übrigen bin heut nen Scott Gambler gefahren, der Hinterbau ist ja mal irgendwie grottig...da lob ich mir doch den vom Froggy 



lugggas schrieb:


> is doch der syntace 1.5 oder? Was gibts an 1.5 eigentlich noch an leichten Alternativen zum Thomson? Der syntace is mir zu lang. Wäre ne Überlegung für mein bottlerocket.



Saso ti , die aktuellen wiegen bei 350mm um die 185g und kostet ca 50 Euro und hält bei mir schon Jahre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joker78 (4. März 2010)

Ja da bin ich ja mal gespannt !!zu mir habens gesagt das der erst ab feb. produziert wird :-/.Viel spaß dir damit und ich ware auf nen Fahrbericht


----------



## Helium (5. März 2010)

@Kaiser

Sehr schönes Froggy
Wünsch dir viel Spaß mit dem Rad!


----------



## lugggas (5. März 2010)

L0cke schrieb:


> Saso ti , die aktuellen wiegen bei 350mm um die 185g und kostet ca 50 Euro und hält bei mir schon Jahre



Haste da nen Link für mich?


----------



## lugggas (5. März 2010)

L0cke schrieb:


> Heute hat sich bei mir irgendwie der Gedanke daran festgesetzt, das ich noch ein Bike vom Schlage Transition Bottlerocket brauche(...)



Kann ich grade voll verstehen, hab ja auch Froggy und Bottlerocket, ist echt was ganz anderes! Ergänzen sich ganz gut, wie ich finde. Grad auf Wegen, auf denen mir das Froggy zu lang und zu träge wäre, ist das br das perfekte wendige Spaßgerät mit recht ordentlichen Vortrieb!


----------



## kingofdirt (5. März 2010)

Bin die Podium Pedale jetzt schon ziemlich viel gefahren. Grip ist echt gut, angenehm groß, die flache bauweise super! aber es dreht sich immer noch sauschwer, fast schon nervig, ist etwas schade


----------



## lugggas (5. März 2010)

merkt man das denn beim fahren überhaupt?!


----------



## kingofdirt (5. März 2010)

ist halt wie ein minimal tieferes tretlager, gehört auch bisschen dran glauben dazu 
was man aber merkt ist die größere Bodenfreiheit, man setzt nicht so schnell mit den Pedal auf.


----------



## Ergowolf (5. März 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Gewicht liegt bei 15,34 kg....-Teileliste folgt in den nächsten Tagen! Vorbau ist ein syntace force 1.5 in 55mm....den Rahmen hab ich im November bestellt-war wieder mal eine warterei!!




Haste das Raderl gewogen, oder über die Gewichtsangaben ausgerechnet??? Wäre sonst mit Totem Coil, Muddy Mary´s und Hammerschmitt schon recht leicht...


----------



## L0cke (6. März 2010)

neues Video, Froggy on a Trail im Lapierre Actionthread 



lugggas schrieb:


> Haste da nen Link für mich?



da, z.B.
http://cgi.ebay.de/Saso-Mekkem-POC1...vr_id=&cguid=07bccce51250a0aad527e5f7fe8fef76



lugggas schrieb:


> Kann ich grade voll verstehen, hab ja auch Froggy und Bottlerocket, ist echt was ganz anderes! Ergänzen sich ganz gut, wie ich finde. Grad auf Wegen, auf denen mir das Froggy zu lang und zu träge wäre, ist das br das perfekte wendige Spaßgerät mit recht ordentlichen Vortrieb!



okay, dann ist das für mich nicht nur ein Irrdenken^^, mal überlegen, aber die Saison ist noch jung mal schaun wie es mimt Freeridehardtail geht, aber hab halt mal Blut geleckt, bin nen Rocky Mountain Enduro bei uns übern Freeridetrack gejagt, war halt ne größere Spur straffer als das Froggy, aber man kann auch mal ne größere Fehllandung beim Tricks üben machen *g*.
Ich lass mir das mal alles durch den Kopf gehen, weil sind dann ja drei Räder die sich schon bissel überschneiden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (6. März 2010)

Ergowolf schrieb:


> Haste das Raderl gewogen, oder über die Gewichtsangaben ausgerechnet??? Wäre sonst mit Totem Coil, Muddy Mary´s und Hammerschmitt schon recht leicht...


 
Habs natürlich selbst mittels Hängewaage gewogen...-die Herstellerangaben sind ja zumeist nur äußerst grobe Richtwerte  (es wird aber auch noch eine zweite Meinung mit der Waage des Herrn Ribisl eingeholt)! 

mfg

PS: ich überleg mir ja noch auf ne Lyrik Coil 170mm zu wechseln - da wären auf einen Schlag nochmals 500g Ersparnis drinnen....


----------



## Welli (6. März 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> PS: ich überleg mir ja noch auf ne Lyrik Coil 170mm zu wechseln - da wären auf einen Schlag nochmals 500g Ersparnis drinnen....



...da wären wir schon 3 - klappt vielleicht doch mit ner Sammerbestellung...


----------



## TeamAlter (6. März 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Habs natürlich selbst mittels Hängewaage gewogen...-die Herstellerangaben sind ja zumeist nur äußerst grobe Richtwerte  (es wird aber auch noch eine zweite Meinung mit der Waage des Herrn Ribisl eingeholt)!
> 
> mfg
> 
> PS: ich überleg mir ja noch auf ne Lyrik Coil 170mm zu wechseln - da wären auf einen Schlag nochmals 500g Ersparnis drinnen....



... mal lieber die neue 180er Fox Mitte des Jahres abwarten 

Des [email protected] neue Kleider sind ja sehr schick geworden. 
(Sind 2.35 MM drauf oder? Gesamtgewicht scheint mir auch recht niedrig wenn ich es mit meinem vergleiche)


----------



## [email protected] (6. März 2010)

Hier mal die Teileliste meines Frosches - alle Teile sind selbst abgewogen (das Endergebnis ist ja ähnlich dem der Hängewaage....-dürfte also schon so halbwegs stimmen)!!








@ TeamAlter: stimmt die 180er Fox Van wäre noch lässiger - NUR: wenn die Gabel lt. Gerüchteküche beim Sea Otter vorgestellt wird, dauerts sicher bis in den Herbst bis bei uns alle Versionen lieferbar sind....und nichts hasse ich mehr als nicht lieferbare Biketeile!!


----------



## lugggas (6. März 2010)

L0cke schrieb:


> neues Video, Froggy on a Trail im Lapierre Actionthread
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Achso, jetzt weiß ich, warum ich keinen Vorbau von denen gefunden habe^^ Ich such ja einen 1.5 Vorbau alternativ zum Thomson, keine Alternative Sattelstütze. Da Fahr ich eig immer Thomson. Nur am BR ist grad noch ein Holzfeller Vorbau und der mag mir mal garnet so gefallen.

Mit BR und Froggy hab ich zwar zwei echt spaßige Geräte, aber zum touren mag keines so richtig geeignet sein. Aber dann wärens auch schon wieder drei Räder für einen armen Studenten^^


----------



## hopfer (6. März 2010)

könntest du die liste nicht screenshoten und dann als Foto hier in Forum stellen?
weil ich habe einen Mac und der mag die Datei nicht öffnen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hopfer (6. März 2010)

Danke Kaiser!

Den hab ich gerade bekommen:


----------



## L0cke (6. März 2010)

hopfer schrieb:


> Danke Kaiser!
> 
> Den hab ich gerade bekommen:



nettes Dämpferlein


----------



## Asha'man (6. März 2010)

@Peter: Da bin ich aber mal auf Ergebnisse gespannt. Coil Dämpfer überlege ich ja auch schon ewig zu verbauen.


----------



## hopfer (6. März 2010)

die Einstellungen sind der reine Wahnsinn wen ich die Low Speed Compression zudrehe hab ich Probleme den Dämpfer ohne Feder zu komprimieren  unter dämpft ist der wirklich nicht mehr!
ich werde ihn evtl. bei push noch auf den rahmen abstimmen lassen/tunen 
wen sich der ein oder andere fragt warum ich keinen Bos genommen habe dann liegt das daran das der Dämpfer nur die Hälfte! gekostet hat.


----------



## L0cke (6. März 2010)

hopfer schrieb:


> die Einstellungen sind der reine Wahnsinn wen ich die Low Speed Compression zudrehe hab ich Probleme den Dämpfer ohne Feder zu komprimieren  unter dämpft ist der wirklich nicht mehr!
> ich werde ihn evtl. bei push noch auf den rahmen abstimmen lassen/tunen
> wen sich der ein oder andere fragt warum ich keinen Bos genommen habe dann liegt das daran das der Dämpfer nur die Hälfte! gekostet hat.




das du die Feder dann nicht zusammendücken kannst hast du auch schon bei anderen Dämpfer 
Das Tuning kostet 200 Euro, da biste ja fast beim Preis eines auch für dich eingestellten Bos...


----------



## Schaaf (6. März 2010)

Glaube trotzdem nicht dran, dass ich dann besser fahre wenn die "richtig" eingestellt sind


----------



## L0cke (6. März 2010)

Schaaf schrieb:


> Glaube trotzdem nicht dran, dass ich dann besser fahre wenn die "richtig" eingestellt sind



nun ja, ist ähnlich, wie wenn du mit einer zu weichen oder auch harten Feder fahren würdest


----------



## TeamAlter (6. März 2010)

hopfer schrieb:


> Danke Kaiser!
> 
> Den hab ich gerade bekommen:



 ... der wiegt ja über 100g weniger als mein DHX 5.0


----------



## schnitti (6. März 2010)

Und 14 g weniger als der Bos S*toy  Allerdings relativiert sich das wieder wenn man bedenkt, dass die Kolbenstange beim Bos aus Stahl ist. Ich wünsche Dir viel Spass damit, Peter!






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Levty (6. März 2010)

Hat jemand evtl. eine Liste von den verbauten Lagern im Froggy?
Bzw die Industriedaten?

Danke Vorab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hopfer (6. März 2010)

innen x außen x breite

du brauchst 4mal: 14,5 x 23,9 x 4,9

und 2mal: 14,5 x 26,3 x 6,4

sind mit dem Schieber gemessen also kein Garantie drauf.


----------



## L0cke (6. März 2010)

weiß wer ob der RaceFace Atlas FR in grün gut zum Froggy 318 past, also zu Naben usw?


----------



## mani.r (6. März 2010)

hopfer schrieb:


> Danke Kaiser!
> 
> Den hab ich gerade bekommen:



und nur 6 gr weniger wie ein Revox der sich sicher auch gut im Froggy machen würde.


----------



## L0cke (6. März 2010)

lugggas schrieb:


> Achso, jetzt weiß ich, warum ich keinen Vorbau von denen gefunden habe^^ Ich such ja einen 1.5 Vorbau alternativ zum Thomson, keine Alternative Sattelstütze. Da Fahr ich eig immer Thomson. Nur am BR ist grad noch ein Holzfeller Vorbau und der mag mir mal garnet so gefallen.



http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=29332 sieht in echt besser aus, nur die Schrauben sollten weg, die sind shcnell gammelig



lugggas schrieb:


> Mit BR und Froggy hab ich zwar zwei echt spaßige Geräte, aber zum touren mag keines so richtig geeignet sein. Aber dann wärens auch schon wieder drei Räder für einen armen Studenten^^



ei armer, noch nen Hollandrad nehmen, die Grundbasis ist teilweiße recht leicht


----------



## hopfer (7. März 2010)

L0cke schrieb:


> das du die Feder dann nicht zusammendücken kannst hast du auch schon bei anderen Dämpfer
> Das Tuning kostet 200 Euro, da biste ja fast beim Preis eines auch für dich eingestellten Bos...





hopfer schrieb:


> ...*ohne Feder*...


 

Tuning kostet 120
=> 330+120=450 BOS=670  ;-)
und der Dämpfer wird nicht nur auf mein Bike abgestimmt sondern auch auf meinen Fahrstil angepasst.




schnitti schrieb:


> Und 14 g weniger als der Bos S*toy  Allerdings relativiert sich das wieder wenn man bedenkt, dass die Kolbenstange beim Bos aus Stahl ist. Ich wünsche Dir viel Spass damit, Peter!



Danke! weiß wahrscheinlich erst in einer Woche wie er sich macht dann ist auch meine Gabel da.




Asha'man schrieb:


> @Peter: Da bin ich aber mal auf Ergebnisse gespannt. Coil Dämpfer überlege ich ja auch schon ewig zu verbauen.



werde berichten 




Welli schrieb:


> ...da wären wir schon 3 - klappt vielleicht doch mit ner Sammerbestellung...



wohl kaum hab mich schon etwas umgehört unter 5 geht gar nichts und unter 10 lohnt es sich eigentlich nicht daher hab ich meine schon bestellt.


----------



## Levty (7. März 2010)

hopfer schrieb:


> innen x außen x breite
> 
> du brauchst 4mal: 14,5 x 23,9 x 4,9
> 
> ...



Danke! 

Hast du die im ein- oder ausgebauten Zustand gemessen?


----------



## hopfer (7. März 2010)

im ausgebauten hab noch ein paar Ersatz Lager bei mir rumliegen.


----------



## VoikaZ (7. März 2010)

mani.r schrieb:


> und nur 6 gr weniger wie ein Revox der sich sicher auch gut im Froggy machen würde.



Hi Manfred,

ich hab in meinem Froggy nen Manitou Swinger 6-Way Coil verbaut und bin echt begeistert 

M.f.G.

Volker


----------



## hopfer (7. März 2010)

Hi Volka,

schäm dich! 
du hast immer noch keine Bilder gemacht!

MfG Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## VoikaZ (7. März 2010)

Hi Peter,

oha, hab ich voll vergessen 
War gleich mal draußen und hab ein Bild gemacht 
Hier also mal mein Frosch im aktuellen Aufbau...





M.f.G.

Volker


----------



## hopfer (7. März 2010)

Hi Volker,

schick wirkt sehr stimmig, auch wen ich mich nicht mit der verstellbaren Sattelstütze anfreunden kann.

hast jetzt doch nur das eine Gelenk rot gemacht!?
wie zufrieden bist du mit der Hammerschmidt hab auch immer wieder drüber nachgedacht aber konnte mich ne überwinden mir das teil mal dran zu schrauben
zumal das Innenlager nicht besonders gut ist und das Mahlen im Overdrive recht laut seine soll?
ml schauen wann die zweite Version rauskommt mit gescheitem Innenlager und OCT Kurbelarmen...

MfG Peter


----------



## Papa Midnight (7. März 2010)

L0cke schrieb:


> weiß wer ob der RaceFace Atlas FR in grün gut zum Froggy 318 past, also zu Naben usw?



Bisher schon. Die Eloxalfarbtöne können aber variiren.


----------



## Papa Midnight (7. März 2010)

Levty schrieb:


> Hat jemand evtl. eine Liste von den verbauten Lagern im Froggy?
> Bzw die Industriedaten?
> 
> Danke Vorab.



Die Lager haben wir vor ort. Soll ich dir nen kompletten Satz schicken?


----------



## TeamAlter (7. März 2010)

VoikaZ schrieb:


> Hi Peter,
> 
> oha, hab ich voll vergessen
> War gleich mal draußen und hab ein Bild gemacht
> ...



Hey, du hast ja jetzt auch eine Hammerschmidt dran. Hast du doch noch eine Gefunden.

@Hopfer: Nicht immer alles aus den Bike-Bravos glauben. Bei meiner mahlt bisher NIX!
... und noch was. Wie soll der Fahrwerktuner deiner Wahl die Federelemente auf deinen Fahrstil abstimmen können wenn er dich noch nie habt fahren sehen?
Beim Motocross hat man sich bei solchen Aktionen immer mindestens zwei Mal auf einem Kurs getroffen.
Mal drüber nachdenken.


----------



## funbiker9 (7. März 2010)

Schön aufgebaut Voikaz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldschleicher (7. März 2010)

TeamAlter schrieb:


> ... und noch was. Wie soll der Fahrwerktuner deiner Wahl die Federelemente auf deinen Fahrstil abstimmen können wenn er dich noch nie habt fahren sehen?
> Beim Motocross hat man sich bei solchen Aktionen immer mindestens zwei Mal auf einem Kurs getroffen.
> Mal drüber nachdenken.



Das frage ich mich auch immer. Für eine optimale Abstimmung müssten die ja zusätzlich auch noch jeden Rahmen kennen...?! 
@hopfer: Vielleicht habe ich es überlesen: Wo lässt du es machen, hast du da schon Erfahrungen?


----------



## hopfer (7. März 2010)

@Team Alter und Waldschleicher
aus den bike bravos habe ich das nicht da wird die HS doch immer nur gelobt 
das Problem wird sehr oft hier im Forum beschrieben und die aufwendige Wartung.

Das abstimmen auf den rahmen ist ganz einfach dafür holt sich der Tuner die infos über den rahmen beim Hersteller anders macht Bos das auch nicht. bei Bos gibt es übrigens genau 5 Charakteristiken auf den der Dämpfer abgestimmt wird das entspricht dann auch den meisten rahmen.
und den Fahrstill braucht der nicht gesehen zu haben. z.B.  ich schreib rein das ich nur kleine Drops springe => weniger Progression und tada der Dämpfer ist auf meinen rahmen und fahrstill angepasst.
ist also gar nicht so schwer.

übrigens bedeutet das abstimmen auf den rahmen meist nur das die Druck und Zugstufe so eingestellt werden das nach oben und unten genug Spielraum ist mehr ist das auch nicht. der Rest ist wie gesagt die Abstimmung "auf den Fahrstill" was sich dann meist nur auf die Progression bezieht.

ich werde wahrscheinlich bei Push bzw. TF tunen lassen.


----------



## lugggas (7. März 2010)

ick och. Der Dämpfer ist z.B für meinen Rahmen viel zu überdämpft. Danach verspreche ich mir, ihn für mich richtig einstellen zu können.


----------



## Waldschleicher (7. März 2010)

hopfer schrieb:


> ich werde wahrscheinlich bei Push bzw. TF tunen lassen.



Die Kommunikation läuft dann sicher nicht in deutscher Sprache? Bei meinem englisch schicken dir mir wahrscheinlich was ganz anderes zurück.  Reizen würde es mich schon...


----------



## hopfer (7. März 2010)

in English aber das ist zu bewältigen.
man muss da nicht so viel schreiben ;-)


----------



## Schaaf (7. März 2010)

TeamAlter schrieb:


> Hey, du hast ja jetzt auch eine Hammerschmidt dran. Hast du doch noch eine Gefunden.
> 
> @Hopfer: Nicht immer alles aus den Bike-Bravos glauben. Bei meiner mahlt bisher NIX!
> ... und noch was. Wie soll der Fahrwerktuner deiner Wahl die Federelemente auf deinen Fahrstil abstimmen können wenn er dich noch nie habt fahren sehen?
> ...



Gott...da fällt mir nix mehr zu ein. Wenn ALLE, die ihre Federelemte tunen lassen, erst einen gutachter ihrer Fahrweise bräuchten....

Denk mal drüber nach....


----------



## kingofdirt (7. März 2010)

Hammerschmidt mahlt nicht? noch nie in den overdrive geschaltet? 

Bin das Teil den ganzen Sommer 2009 gefahren, jetzt aber wieder auf normale 2 KB gewechselt. Ist einfach irgendwie besser, viel leichter, billiger, schöner, ....
Die HS sag nach den paar monaten auch schon echt übel aus.
Der Wiederstand im Overdrive ist soooo nervig wenn man ne Tour damit fährt und wirklich treten muss.


----------



## VoikaZ (7. März 2010)

hopfer schrieb:


> Hi Volker,
> 
> schick wirkt sehr stimmig, auch wen ich mich nicht mit der verstellbaren Sattelstütze anfreunden kann.
> 
> ...


Hi Peter,

vielen Dank, ja, hast Du richtig gesehen, es sind nur die Schrauben von einem Gelenk und die Zugführungen rot. Die anderen Schrauben haben leider nicht gepaßt, naja, wenn es sich mal zeitlich ausgeht werd ich die Originalschrauben zum Eloxieren bringen.
Zur Hammerschmidt, also ich hab schneebedingt leidr noch nicht so veil damit fahren können, aber ich find das Teil ziemlich geil. Das Mahlen im Overdrive ist meiner Meinung nach nicht so schlimm wie viele sagen.
Was die Sattestütze betrifft, ich find das ist eine der besten erfindungen der letzten Jahre. Wenn ich bei uns in der Gegend (rauf, runter, rauf, runter,...) unterwegs bin ist die Stütze echt ein Traum 
Für den Bikepark kommt aber ne normale Stütze rein, da kann der sattel ja immer drin bleiben



TeamAlter schrieb:


> Hey, du hast ja jetzt auch eine Hammerschmidt dran. Hast du doch noch eine Gefunden.


Ja, der Preis war sowas von heiß, da konnte ich nicht nein sagen 




funbiker9 schrieb:


> Schön aufgebaut Voikaz


Vielen Dank, freut mich, wenn es gefällt 

M.f.G.

Volker


----------



## mani.r (7. März 2010)

Hey Volker.

Schön zu sehen was aus meinem Froggy geworden ist.
Gefällt mir sehr gut.

Hab Dir  ja damals gesagt - wenn Dir die Manitoudämpfung taugt wirst nicht mehr davon weg kommen und jetzt hast auch noch einen sehr guten Dämpfer drinnen.

Vielleicht sehen wir uns ja dieses Jahr mal im Park. Wir hören voneinander...


----------



## TeamAlter (7. März 2010)

hopfer schrieb:


> @Team Alter und Waldschleicher
> aus den bike bravos habe ich das nicht da wird die HS doch immer nur gelobt
> das Problem wird sehr oft hier im Forum beschrieben und die aufwendige Wartung.
> 
> ...



Wenn du das mit tunen meinst, dann nimm dir mal lieber ein wenig Zeit als einen "Tuner". 
Den Dämpfer kannst du doch von komplett "AUF" bis komplett "ZU" einstellen.

An das Schaf: Dann würde es weniger Leute geben die hier im Forum sich über diese Art von "tunen" negativ äußern würden.
Wäre auch sehr interessant aus welcher Erfahrung heraus du deinen Kommentar begründest.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hopfer (7. März 2010)

ach du glaubst ich kann keine Dämpfer einstellen?
du musst deine Dämpfer nicht zu Push und Co. schicken erwartet auch keiner aber bitte probier mir nicht einzureden das es nichts bringen würde!
schon mal auf einen gepushten DHX gesessen? das sind Welten im vergleich zur serie!


----------



## ibislover (7. März 2010)

was bringt es denn einen däpfer zu haben, den man zwar von "komplett auf bis zu" (was auch immer das sein soll) einstellen kann, wenn das grundsetup nicht auf den jeweiligen rahem und dessen kinematik(verlauf) und den vorlieben des fahrer abgestimmt ist?
klar funktioniert der seriendämpfer der ein mittelding ist und somit für x verschieden rahmen funktioniert, aber es geht eben noch um vieles besser.

ist doch im motorisierten zweirad bereich und im pkw bereich gang und gebe. oder kauft man da, um mal im "amateurbereich zu bleiben", ein gewindefahrwerk für seinen konkret krassen golf dass eigentlich für einen geländewagen gedacht ist.


----------



## Schaaf (7. März 2010)

Mag sein, dass ein Tuning mehr bringt, wenns der Typ sieht aber wer hat schon die Zeit dafür? Sags mir.
Wenn ich meine MZ jetzt zu Cosmic Sports schicke, kann ich se auch tunen lassen aber ich werkel lieber mal ein paar Stunden auf dem Trail rum und probiere, anstatt mehrere Euro reinzustecken

Ich halte tuning nicht für schwachsinning, nur für rausgeworfenes Geld. Racer mögen das brauchen, hobbyfahrer mMn. nicht.


----------



## Freizeit-biker (8. März 2010)

Ha, ein wahres Wort. Wers denn überhaupt merkt! Ich merke an einer Totem MC-Einheit ja noch nicht einmal den Unterschied zwischen ganz auf und ganz zu! Und das nicht nur bei meiner Gabel, sondern bei eigentlich bei allen die ich getestet hab. 
80 % des Fahrwerkstunings bei Bikes ist sicherlich in gleiche Ecke einzuordnen wie bei den Golfs mit ... Fahrwerk. Die sehen warscheinlich auch ihr ganzes Auto Leben lang nicht einmal eine Rennstrecke. 
Aber es ist halt ein gutes Gefühl zu wissen dass man was besonderes hat.


----------



## ibislover (8. März 2010)

redet ihr eigentlich rein theoretisch oder habt ihr mal nen dämpfer oder gabel tunen lassen und dann festgestellt das ihr nur 100-250 euro versenkt habt!?

bei ersterem redet ihr ja quasi über etwas, was ihr so gar nicht beurteilen könnt und bei zweiteren wäre es interessant zu wissen wo getuned wurde und was nicht so war wie gewünscht.


----------



## hopfer (8. März 2010)

ich saß wie geschrieben schon auf einem DHX und einem gepushten DHX im gleichen Rahmen und das macht ne menge aus! und ich bin auch schon RC4, Bos und Elka ein bisschen Probe gefahren und muss sagen Bos und Elka machen einfach den besten Job danach würde ich den RC4 einordnen welchen ich eben gerne auf meinen Rahmen einstellen lassen möchte und etwas auf meine "fahrweiße" dadurch erhoffe ich mir das er so gut geht wie Bos, Elka.

bei gabeln muss ich sagen finde ich Tunings nicht annähernd so effektiv wie bei Dämpfern weil dort der Faktor Hinterbau nicht beachtet werden muss.


----------



## TeamAlter (8. März 2010)

Schaaf schrieb:


> Wenn ich meine MZ jetzt zu Cosmic Sports schicke, kann ich se auch tunen lassen aber ich werkel lieber mal ein paar Stunden auf dem Trail rum und probiere, anstatt mehrere Euro reinzustecken
> 
> Ich halte tuning nicht für schwachsinning, nur für rausgeworfenes Geld. Racer mögen das brauchen, hobbyfahrer mMn. nicht.



Welch wahre Worte!


----------



## petzl (8. März 2010)

Bei unserem Hobby geht es ja auch nicht um wirklich brauchen, sondern um Spaß beim Fahren, Spaß an der Technik, Spaß am Besitzen eines optisch schönen Bikes usw.

Ich habe erst vor einiger Zeit den Unterschied zwischen einer original 36 Talas und einer von Motopitkan überarbeiteten erfahren dürfen. Das war ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht. Die Gabel war intern komplett modifiziert und ich bin sicher, dass das ein normaler "Schrauber" so nie geschafft hätte. Die Gabel hatte praktisch fast kein Losbrechmoment mehr und nutzte den Federweg komplett aus. 

Brauchen tut man es nicht, aber es macht Spaß mit der "neuen" Fox unterwegs zu sein. Ich finde es faszinierend, was man aus einer Seriengabel noch zusätzlich rausholen kann. Bei nem Dämpfer sehe ich es genauso.

Nach Sinn sollte man beim Biken eh nicht fragen. Es geht um Spaß.


----------



## mkernbach (8. März 2010)

schieben:





;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hopfer (8. März 2010)

du auch mal wieder hier?


----------



## mkernbach (8. März 2010)

siehe ich bin noch wach thread..

weiteres per pm/morgen!!! ;-)


----------



## Asha'man (8. März 2010)

Habe noch keinen getunten Dämpfer gefahren und kann da nicht mitreden.

Es gibt aber einen Kollegen, der mir erzählen möchte, dass seine Talas genauso gut und besser funktioniert, als eine Van RC2. Und ich kann sagen: Ich hab's probiert. Der Unterschied ist gewaltig. Glauben auch viele nicht, ist aber so. Die Talas ist von Natur aus sehr progressiv. Entweder ich fahre so wenig Luft, dass sie seidig weich anspricht...dann rauscht sie durch den mitteren Federweg und wird dann plötzlich sehr progressiv. Die Stahlfedergabel geht dagegen schön linear durch den gesamten Federweg bis zur Endprogression.
Und das sind Unterschiede die man auch merkt. Ich zumindest.

Kann mir schon vorstellen, dass das anpassen des Dämpfers was bringt. Immerhin sind die Hebel des Hinterbaus bei jedem Rahmen anders und können völlig unterschiedlich sein. Dann gibts unterschiedliche Vorlieben. Die einen möchten einen seidig ansprechenden Dämpfer. Die anderen möchten einen schnellen Dämpfer für ruppige Strecken und fahren mit wenig Zugstufe. Und die Jungs auf den großen Drops wollen einen härteren Dämpfer, der nicht durchschlägt.


----------



## Schaaf (8. März 2010)

genau so ist es.
Ich bin schonmal gegen das Tuning, weil wenn ich auf meinen Strecken fahre, ein minimal anderes Setup fahre als auf dem Dirtspot. Bei zu schneller Zugstufe hat das Bike ein instabiles Flugverhalten und neigt zum vorneüber kippen. Fragt mich nicht warum. Ich merke mir auch nicht, wieviel ich umdrehe. Ich mach das alles so pi mal daumen. Auf eine halbe Umdrehung kommts da auch nicht mehr drauf. Ich verstell einfach mal nach Lust und Laune und was bringt mir dann ein Verstellen der knöpfe?


----------



## petzl (8. März 2010)

Schaaf schrieb:


> genau so ist es.
> Ich bin schonmal gegen das Tuning, weil wenn ich auf meinen Strecken fahre, ein minimal anderes Setup fahre als auf dem Dirtspot. Bei zu schneller Zugstufe hat das Bike ein instabiles Flugverhalten und neigt zum vorneüber kippen. Fragt mich nicht warum. Ich merke mir auch nicht, wieviel ich umdrehe. Ich mach das alles so pi mal daumen. Auf eine halbe Umdrehung kommts da auch nicht mehr drauf. Ich verstell einfach mal nach Lust und Laune und was bringt mir dann ein Verstellen der knöpfe?



Professionelles Tuning heißt ja nicht, dass Du danach nie wieder die ganzen Einstellknöpfe anfassen sollst. Bei nem Tuning wird z. B. die Ölsviskosität und vielleicht auch die Federhärte optimal auf Dein Gewicht abgestimmt. Die Kartusche, Shims usw. werden auf Deine Bedürfnisse umgebaut und vielleicht auch die Buchsen nachbearbeitet. Du bekommst dann den Dämpfer/Gabel zwar mit nem passenden Grundsetup zurück, aber die Feinabstimmung mußt dann für Dich schon noch selbst finden. Das geht dann oft auch um einiges einfacher, da man nach dem Tuning zumindest jeden Click Zug- oder Druckstufe auch wirklich merkt. Bei ner Seriengabel von z. B. RS ist das nicht immer der Fall.


----------



## Levty (9. März 2010)

Bevor hier alle anfangen ihre Dämpfer zu tunen, sollte man sie zunächst servicen lassen. Da im Dämpfer die Ölmenge um einiges geringer ist, wird das Öl auch schneller 'verbrauch' als z.B. in einer Gabel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asha'man (9. März 2010)

Bevor ich den DÃ¤mpfer fÃ¼r 1xxâ¬ bei Toxo machen lasse, kann ich ihn auch gleich tunen lassen. Da ist der Service inklusive.
Service wÃ¼rde ich vermutlich auch selber machen.


----------



## Levty (9. März 2010)

asha'man schrieb:


> service würde ich vermutlich auch selber machen.


0


----------



## Asha'man (9. März 2010)

Ja, Dämpfertuning ist bei mir auch nicht geplant. Wenn dann ein Tausch gegen was mit Stahlfeder.  Erstmal aber gar nix. Bin recht zufrieden mit dem Frosch, wie er ist.


----------



## TeamAlter (9. März 2010)

Sinvolle Ausgangsposition für ein Dämpfertuning:

http://www.motopitkan.at/?page_id=75


... also wenn man es gefunden hat

... oder auch wenn man es mit seinen Federelementen nicht finden kann


----------



## Schaaf (9. März 2010)

Wenn es gute Anleitungen für den Service von Fox Dämpfern geben würde, würd ich es auch selber tun. Aber bisher nichts gefunden


----------



## Freizeit-biker (9. März 2010)

Schaaf schrieb:


> Wenn es gute Anleitungen für den Service von Fox Dämpfern geben würde, würd ich es auch selber tun. Aber bisher nichts gefunden


Wie wäre es denn für den Anfang mit dieser Anleitung?
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=361023


----------



## RS-68 (9. März 2010)

Schaaf schrieb:


> genau so ist es.
> Ich bin schonmal gegen das Tuning, weil wenn ich auf meinen Strecken fahre, ein minimal anderes Setup fahre als auf dem Dirtspot. Bei zu schneller Zugstufe hat das Bike ein instabiles Flugverhalten und neigt zum vorneüber kippen. Fragt mich nicht warum. Ich merke mir auch nicht, wieviel ich umdrehe. Ich mach das alles so pi mal daumen. Auf eine halbe Umdrehung kommts da auch nicht mehr drauf. Ich verstell einfach mal nach Lust und Laune und was bringt mir dann ein Verstellen der knöpfe?



Soso.

Akute Langeweile, oder zwanghaftes Bedürfnis deinem Benutzertitel gerecht zu werden?


----------



## L0cke (9. März 2010)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Bisher schon. Die Eloxalfarbtöne können aber variiren.



mhh nun die Frage, schwarz oder grüner Lenker?

edit: Code geht auch wieder , und morgen gehts evtl auf die Vereinstrecke, ich freu mich schon wie ein Schneekönig, vor allem weil Schnee liegt -.o


----------



## Papa Midnight (10. März 2010)

Kannst ja mal herkommen. Die Dinger liegen hier in allen farben rum  Dabei kannste dir dann gleich nen Kaffee abholen...


----------



## mkernbach (10. März 2010)

schwarz!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa Midnight (10. März 2010)

den kaffee?


----------



## mkernbach (10. März 2010)

ja! und der lenker ;-)


----------



## Papa Midnight (10. März 2010)

Na dann mal los! Is ja alles da! 
Im Zweifelsfall sollte es immer der schwarze Lenker sein.


----------



## Schaaf (10. März 2010)

Warum hast du dich auf dem Feld gelegt?

ach und für wieviel verkaufst du doch gleich dein HT?


----------



## L0cke (10. März 2010)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Kannst ja mal herkommen. Die Dinger liegen hier in allen farben rum  Dabei kannste dir dann gleich nen Kaffee abholen...



ui, das nenne ich nen Angebot  , hab am We erstmal nen Boobbar gekauft zum antesten, der wird später als Ersatzlenker zurückgelegt fürs Hardtail bzw Portes du Soleil Ersatzmaterial.

Bringst beim Treffen mal nen grünen Lenker mit? wenns gefällt nehm ich ihn gleich 

Nun fehlt nur noch ein Vorbau Thomson scheidet schonmal aus, einfach zu Mainstream....

der in 50mm ist denke ich mal nicht verkehrt








Schaaf schrieb:


> Warum hast du dich auf dem Feld gelegt?



gedriftet, konnts aber nemmer halten als das Hinterrad über diese komischen Grasbüschel ist, da hats zu sehr gehobbelt für mein Fahrkönnen




Schaaf schrieb:


> ach und für wieviel verkaufst du doch gleich dein HT?



500 mit der Fox, Kefü,Schnellspannern, Steuersatz, Sattelklemme, ner Stütze, Lenker und Vorbau.


----------



## lugggas (10. März 2010)

wenn kein mainstream und obere Preisklasse, dann würd ich einen point one racing nehmen 

ich probier mal den controltech venom Lenker aus, 750 mm breit dabei aber nur 5° backsweep, mal schaun, ab das so angenehm für meine handgelenke ist, wie ich annehme, da mit die meisten Lenker im zu viel davon hatten.


----------



## lugggas (10. März 2010)

hey Locke, wenn du willst, kannst du gerne mal mein BR ausprobieren, falls du irgendwann mal in der metropolregion nbg vorbeikommst


----------



## matiosch (10. März 2010)

Es gibt Frösche um Nbg? Grüße aus Erlangen 
Wir müssen uns mal am Buck oder Rathsberg treffen!


----------



## TeamAlter (10. März 2010)

matiosch schrieb:


> Es gibt Frösche um Nbg? Grüße aus Erlangen
> Wir müssen uns mal am Buck oder Rathsberg treffen!



Wenn nicht jetzt schon, dann in einem halben Jahr. Dann bin ich da nämlich 

Wäre nett, wenn du mir mal eine PN mit der Bike-Situation da schicken könntest. Aktuell vermisse ich meine Alpen jetzt schon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Axalp (10. März 2010)

Klar gibt's hier in Erlangen Frösche! 
Am Rathsberg und am Hetzles sind die sogar nachtaktiv:







matiosch schrieb:


> Es gibt Frösche um Nbg? Grüße aus Erlangen
> Wir müssen uns mal am Buck oder Rathsberg treffen!


----------



## L0cke (10. März 2010)

nachm shoppen durft ich noch kurz bissel fahren  , aber der Schnee war saurutschig, daher nur Chickensektion gefahren, da sind kaum (große) Sprünge drin und auch die Wurzeln halten sich sehr in Grenzen, evtl gibts nacher noch ein kleines Video...











lugggas schrieb:


> wenn kein mainstream und obere Preisklasse, dann würd ich einen point one racing nehmen



PO ist fürs Hardtail vorgesehen, ans Froggy muss daher was anderes 



lugggas schrieb:


> hey Locke, wenn du willst, kannst du gerne mal mein BR ausprobieren, falls du irgendwann mal in der metropolregion nbg vorbeikommst



da müssen wir mal schaun , sind ja etwa 200km zu dir


----------



## Schaaf (10. März 2010)

Schaaf schrieb:


> Warum hast du dich auf dem Feld gelegt?
> 
> ach und für wieviel verkaufst du doch gleich dein HT?



!


----------



## L0cke (10. März 2010)

Schaaf schrieb:


> !



guck mal ich hab dir geantwortet, unter dem Vorbauzeugs


----------



## Schaaf (10. März 2010)

Mit was für Reifen fährst du denn, dass du auf trockenem Boden driften kannst? 

Mal nen Link zur Geo des Teiles parat?


----------



## L0cke (10. März 2010)

Schaaf schrieb:


> Mit was für Reifen fährst du denn, dass du auf trockenem Boden driften kannst?



xD , da ist nix trocken, an der Stelle war die obere Schicht Matsch oder gar Modder und drunter befand sich wie auch unterm Laub Eis, bissel sieht mans auch in der Slowmo das da Spuren sind die auf Matsch hindeuten.
Hatte glaub ich auch noch 2,5 Bar in den Reifen vom Sprinttraining 



Schaaf schrieb:


> Mal nen Link zur Geo des Teiles parat?



Link gibts net, gibts nur in Papierform, ich suchs mal raus, Geo ist aber wenn ich richtig bin bis auf Sitzwinkel gleich zum Brave FRX [/QUOTE]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schaaf (10. März 2010)

Hab mal geguckt..finde auch nichts an der Geo im Internet.
FÃ¼r 500â¬ ...brings mal zum Treffen mit nach Willingen. Dann ist dir das Ding eigentlich schon fast weg. KÃ¶nnte ich das fÃ¼r 4x und Dirt benutzen wobei Dirt...ja doch sollte eigentlich gehen.
FÃ¼r was benutzt du es?


----------



## L0cke (10. März 2010)

Schaaf schrieb:


> Hab mal geguckt..finde auch nichts an der Geo im Internet.
> FÃ¼r 500â¬ ...brings mal zum Treffen mit nach Willingen. Dann ist dir das Ding eigentlich schon fast weg. KÃ¶nnte ich das fÃ¼r 4x und Dirt benutzen wobei Dirt...ja doch sollte eigentlich gehen.



na mal schaun obs da noch da ist, und ich Platz im Autochen hab 



Schaaf schrieb:


> FÃ¼r was benutzt du es?



Touren, trailen, freeriden, Marathons, ist eig die Sau fÃ¼r alles


----------



## Schaaf (10. März 2010)

Ach führ mich mal nicht in Versuchung. Brauch Geld fürs Trek aber das kann ja warten, wenn der nächste Winter auch so lange anhält wie dieser.
Das Ding wird erst bewegt, wenns trocken ist. Wobei ich das Ding dann bestimmt schon 20 mal in die Stadt entführt habe. So eine Waffe kann man ja nicht zuHause stehen lassen


----------



## L0cke (10. März 2010)

Schaaf schrieb:


> Ach führ mich mal nicht in Versuchung. Brauch Geld fürs Trek aber das kann ja warten, wenn der nächste Winter auch so lange anhält wie dieser.
> Das Ding wird erst bewegt, wenns trocken ist. Wobei ich das Ding dann bestimmt schon 20 mal in die Stadt entführt habe. So eine Waffe kann man ja nicht zuHause stehen lassen



hast dir was gekauft oder willst dir was kaufen, was fürn Trek wärs denn, Session oder Scratch?


----------



## Schaaf (10. März 2010)

Session 88 2010. Aber wer weiss, vielleicht bringen sie nochmal ein anderes Design oder Preise bis dahin raus


----------



## L0cke (11. März 2010)

Steinfrosch muss die Chickenline bei uns auf der Vereinstrecke meistern...


----------



## bs99 (11. März 2010)

schöner switchback @1:20...


----------



## Papa Midnight (11. März 2010)

L0cke schrieb:


> ui, das nenne ich nen Angebot  , hab am We erstmal nen Boobbar gekauft zum antesten, der wird später als Ersatzlenker zurückgelegt fürs Hardtail bzw Portes du Soleil Ersatzmaterial.
> 
> Bringst beim Treffen mal nen grünen Lenker mit? wenns gefällt nehm ich ihn gleich
> 
> ...




Bring ich mit.
Hope haben übrigens ein neues design. Die Klemmung ist jetzt breiter (48mm). 50 mm, 0°, 31,8 mmOS, 134 g.


----------



## Papa Midnight (11. März 2010)

wieso is´n das jetzt alles doppelt?


----------



## Schaaf (11. März 2010)

Liegt am Forum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## L0cke (11. März 2010)

Schaaf schrieb:


> Session 88 2010. Aber wer weiss, vielleicht bringen sie nochmal ein anderes Design oder Preise bis dahin raus



cooles Bike, ich bins nur zweimal Probe gefahren einmal nen Trail der die Beschreibung Wurzelteppich verdient hat, 1km nur Wurzeln Wurzeln und ein paar Steine, und dann noch in Willingen, mit ner Selbstbaukefü (Kabelbinder) von Trek  jedenfalls das Bike macht ganz schön viel platt und man macht dabei irgendwie wenig....



bs99 schrieb:


> schöner switchback @1:20...



thx ^^



Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Bring ich mit.
> Hope haben übrigens ein neues design. Die Klemmung ist jetzt breiter (48mm). 50 mm, 0°, 31,8 mmOS, 134 g.



okay  kann man von dem Vorbau mal ein Foto schräg von der Seite haben, und was wiegt er?


----------



## Schaaf (11. März 2010)

~135g

Also fährt sich das Trek sehr gut?


----------



## TeamAlter (11. März 2010)

@Locke und Schaaf: Froggy Thread?


----------



## L0cke (11. März 2010)

Froschsuche ^^







Schaaf schrieb:


> ~135g
> 
> Also fährt sich das Trek sehr gut?



leicht der Vorbau  , joar das Trek, empfand es als recht fahrunaktiv, das Bike macht irgendwie vieles selbst (richtig) sagen wir es so, Fahrwerk ist übrigens klasse gewesen.
Genaueres kann ich leider nichts mehr sagen, bin es nur mal Probe gefahren, aber hab nicht intensiv aufgepasst wie es so ist, da es nicht in dem Bereich lag was ich fahren möchte (bin kein Dhler)



TeamAlter schrieb:


> @Locke und Schaaf: Froggy Thread?



wir passen schon auf


----------



## Levty (12. März 2010)

bs99 schrieb:


> schöner switchback @1:20...


Sieht richtig schick aus, Chapeau!, wie der Franzose sagt.



TeamAlter schrieb:


> @Locke und Schaaf: Froggy Thread?


...aussichtslos.


----------



## Papa Midnight (12. März 2010)

134 g


----------



## TeamAlter (12. März 2010)

Gibt es den auch als 1.5 Zoll? Wenn ja, hättest du ein Gewicht?


----------



## lugggas (12. März 2010)

hab ich auch schon gesucht. Aber nix gefunden!


----------



## hopfer (12. März 2010)

so Gabel ist heute gekommen....








Gabel macht einen guten eintrug und nutz den Federweg beim Stopi komplett aus ist also etwas williger als meine Totem. ich würde auch sagen das sie besser arbeitet aber das kann ich nach der ersten testrunde erstens nicht so genau sagen und zweitens hab ich noch meine rosarote Brille auf 
aber was ich sagen kann ist das das Bike sich wieder schön spritzig fährt.

zum Dämpfer kann ich noch nichts sagen brauch noch ne andere Feder... hab aktuell ne 400er drin damit hab ich nur 20% sag bei guten 80kg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schaaf (12. März 2010)

Hätte schwarz besser gefunden


----------



## joker78 (12. März 2010)

Sehr schick ich will ez auch meins haben !!!!!!


----------



## petzl (12. März 2010)

Bin auch schon gespannt, was Du in ein paar Wochen zu der Gabel sagst.  500 gr. weniger an der Front ist schon ne Ansage. Mal schauen, vielleicht mache ich es Dir ja nach.


----------



## lugggas (12. März 2010)

allerdings  bin schon sehr gespannt. Hast schon genau Gewichtdifferenz ermittelt?


----------



## hopfer (12. März 2010)

hab leider keine Bilder auf der Waage aber Gewichte:
Totem Coil: 2902gr
Lyrik Coil: 2327gr

Beide mit ca. 20cm Schaft Kralle und Maxle Lite Steckachse so wie einem frischen service (also ist genug Öl in beiden drin welches RS gerne mal vergisst)


----------



## Helium (12. März 2010)

Sehr schön mit der Lyrik
Bin schon auf deinen Fahrbericht gespannt, die Lyrik DH ist für mich *die* Gabel 2010


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TeamAlter (12. März 2010)

hopfer schrieb:


> so Gabel ist heute gekommen....



Gabel wirkt schickt. Hast du am Steuersatz die untere Lagerschale noch geändert? Und die 240s Naben hab ich auch noch nicht gesehen 

Das Kettenblatt musst du aber echt mal gegen ein schwarzes tauschen.

Wieso wirkt der Ausgleichsbehälter vom DHX eigentlich so riesig auf dem Foto?


----------



## hopfer (12. März 2010)

Danke!

Nein hab nichts geändert. die 240s Fahre ich auch schon ewig aber erst seit kurzem mit den dicken Felgen.
ich find das Kettenblatt in silver einen ganz guten Kontrast zur schwarzen Kefü.
der Ausgleichsbehälter ist auch ziemlich groß!


----------



## Papa Midnight (12. März 2010)

L0cke schrieb:


> cooles Bike, ich bins nur zweimal Probe gefahren einmal nen Trail der die Beschreibung Wurzelteppich verdient hat, 1km nur Wurzeln Wurzeln und ein paar Steine, und dann noch in Willingen, mit ner Selbstbaukefü (Kabelbinder) von Trek  jedenfalls das Bike macht ganz schön viel platt und man macht dabei irgendwie wenig....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry. Keine 1.5" Version.


----------



## [email protected] (12. März 2010)

@ hopfer: maah is diese Gabel geilo....lange kann ich mich nicht mehr zurückhalten und ich kauf sie mir auch - was wiegt denn jetzt dein Frosch??


----------



## hopfer (12. März 2010)

weiß nicht genau wird sich aber nicht groß geändert haben weil jetzt der andere Dämpfer  drin ist, also ca. 15kg


----------



## L0cke (13. März 2010)

hopfer schrieb:


> so Gabel ist heute gekommen....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sieht nicht schlecht aus, nun müsst die Gabel noch schwarz sein, oder Froggygrün mit weißen Decals .
Hoffe du lässt mich es mal in Willingen probefahren , Gewicht stimmt ja schonmal fast ^^ (wiege  im Adamskostüm 76,4kg) 
Das mit der 400er Feder ist ja schon heftig, ich fahr ne 300er und die dürft vom Sagindikator her sogar noch nen Tick weicher sein...


p.s. hab da noch nen Bildchen für dich , im allgemeinem Sammelthread ist noch eines von der 3-fach Version







Papa Midnight schrieb:


> http://i194.photobucket.com/albums/z295/gatling666/IMG_1455.jpg
> 134 g



sieht echt lecker aus, und gefällt mir besser als der alte Hope Vorbau, und Gewicht ist auch echt nice, noch nen schönes Bild am Bike verbaut und ich komme echt in Versuchung 




Levty schrieb:


> Sieht richtig schick aus, Chapeau!, wie der Franzose sagt.
> ...aussichtslos.



der sich geehrt fühlende Locke sagt merci  , und er versucht sich weitgehenst daran zu halten nur Froggythemen zu behandeln...


----------



## hopfer (13. März 2010)

bin auch am überlegen ob ich sie schwarz mache....mal sehen
klar kannst du es fahren! da hab ich keine Probleme mit.
die 400er war beim kauf dabei werde mir wahrscheinlich ne 325 holen.

ist die Kefü nun fertig?


----------



## L0cke (13. März 2010)

hopfer schrieb:


> bin auch am überlegen ob ich sie schwarz mache....mal sehen



schwarz 



hopfer schrieb:


> klar kannst du es fahren! da hab ich keine Probleme mit.



hey cool, dann darfst du auch mal ne olle 2-Step Totem kompiniert mit nem Van R fahren 



hopfer schrieb:


> die 400er war beim kauf dabei werde mir wahrscheinlich ne 325 holen.



ob du da nicht mit einer 300er besser dran wärst, wenn ich schon in voller Montur, am oberen Ende des "perfekten" Sagebereiches hänge?



hopfer schrieb:


> ist die Kefü nun fertig?



jou, das Lagerproblem scheint gelöst, bin am Froggy die aktuelle Rolle nun über 3 Monate gefahren, ohne Probleme, daher denke ich kann man diese Version als final bezeichnen, aber ich bleib dran, hab da was feines hier liegen, dass könnt das ganze Gewicht nochmal um bis zu 4g drücken 

Papa tut mir leid, ich Dödel hab die Grundplatte mit ISCG und der Länge für 48er Blatt in der anderen Wohnung liegen lassen, und kann daher kein Foto mit Gewicht posten 

mal ne komplette Kefü


----------



## hopfer (13. März 2010)

L0cke schrieb:


> schwarz


ja, mal schauen andererseits ist weiß irgendwie frischer.



L0cke schrieb:


> ob du da nicht mit einer 300er besser dran wärst, wenn ich schon in voller Montur, am oberen Ende des "perfekten" Sagebereiches hänge?


ich wiege vielleicht mit Ausrüstung 85kg mal schauen was ich mache 25%sag müssen es schon sein.



L0cke schrieb:


> jou, das Lagerproblem scheint gelöst, bin am Froggy die aktuelle Rolle nun über 3 Monate gefahren, ohne Probleme, daher denke ich kann man diese Version als final bezeichnen, aber ich bleib dran, hab da was feines hier liegen, dass könnt das ganze Gewicht nochmal um bis zu 4g drücken


hehe, vielleicht kauf ich dir ne rolle ab und bau mir ne "zweit Kurbel" auf dann kann ich auch wieder touren.


----------



## lugggas (13. März 2010)

also ich bin bei ~ 70 kg und lieg mit der 300er genau in der mitte vom sag.

wenn die lyrik gut arbeitet hol ich sie mir wohl auch. muss bei meinem gewicht ja net soo steif sein. reicht bestimmt locker. und den einen zentimeter wird man wohl kaum merken. dann kanns auch wieder bissl auf touren gehn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schaaf (13. März 2010)

Vielleicht sollte ich mir die Lyrik an mein Norco schrauben. Dann hätte ich zur 888 1,6KG ersparnis


----------



## matiosch (13. März 2010)

Ich fahre bei 72 kg (ohne) die 350'er, vielleicht sollte ich auch mal die 300'er probieren...


----------



## lugggas (13. März 2010)

hey peter kannst du denn schon was zur steifigkeit sagen? ansonsten musst du sie ja eh erstmal einfahren...


----------



## hopfer (13. März 2010)

Bei uns war heute dank Schnee-Regen nicht viel mit fahren bin aber ein par Treppen runter und kann sagen man merkt einen unterschied welcher sich aber nicht negativ bemerkbar macht.

das hab ich gerade gefunden:
[ame="http://www.vimeo.com/5700892"]Lapierre Froggy 2009 on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Asha'man (13. März 2010)

@Peter: Lass sie weiss. Passt prima zu den weissen Schriftzügen, etc. 

Ich glaube Anke und ich müssen wohl zweimal in einer Woche 200km nach Willingen. Wir kommen auch zum LP Treffen. Hätten wir auch ruhig ne Woche früher machen können und mit den Dirt Masters kombinieren.

Wir sind zu den Dirt Masters übrigens von Freitag bis Mittwoch da und werden uns eine Ferienwohnung suchen. Wenn noch jemand mit möchte, kurzfristig melden. Dann wird die Wohnung günstiger.


----------



## Schaaf (13. März 2010)

Das mit der Wohnung wäre super. Ich würde nämlich mit meinem Vater anreisen oder mit Kumpels. Das ist noch nicht klar. Ich wäre vermutlich dabei!


----------



## MiLi (13. März 2010)

matiosch schrieb:


> Ich fahre bei 72 kg (ohne) die 350'er, vielleicht sollte ich auch mal die 300'er probieren...



ich habe 2kg mehr und 300 ist perfekt fur mich.


----------



## mkernbach (13. März 2010)

75kg nackt - auch 300.

mag es aber auch fluffig


----------



## funbiker9 (14. März 2010)

83 kg nackig und die 350 Feder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## L0cke (15. März 2010)

morgen ist ein Fotoshooting angesagt, und ich bin am überlegen die Laufräder zu wechseln , nun ist die Frage, die schwarzen wieder drauf, oder die weißen lassen?
kann auch nochmal ein Foto machen mit jeweiligen LRS 








hab ein Bild von lugggay gemopst, hoffe du hast nichts dagegen


----------



## L0cke (15. März 2010)

vs.


----------



## Bloemfontein (15. März 2010)

da du jetzt die totem dran hast, würde ich den weißen LRS drinne lassen
das weiß ist dann ein schöner kontrast


----------



## mät__ (15. März 2010)

Weiß! Schwarze Felgen in Verbindung mit dicken Schlappen sehen immer so nach Traktor aus...

Geile Karre hast du da!


----------



## lugggas (15. März 2010)

nene kein stress l0gay. schwarz


----------



## Welli (15. März 2010)

Klare Sache. Weiß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blackleaf (15. März 2010)

schwarz;-)


----------



## Freizeit-biker (16. März 2010)

Darf ich auch noch mal? Die weissen Felgen wirken deutlich harmonischer als Schwarz. Die weissen Punkte Felgen, Kurbel, Vorbau bilden eine harmonische Einheit. Oh gott gott! Mein Kunstlehrer wäre stolz auf mich


----------



## Schaaf (16. März 2010)

Darf ich auch mal?
Bike ist hässlich! *wegrenn*


----------



## Asha'man (16. März 2010)

Weisse Felgen. Müsste ich nicht lange überlegen.

Allerdings gefällt mir persönlich die weisse Kurbel nicht so gut.


----------



## blackleaf (16. März 2010)

hier mal meins:












leider nur nur ex721 vorne (originalfelge im bikepark geschrottet), wenn ich das nötige kleingeld habe wird hinten auch getauscht. ebenso wie kurbeln und sattelstütze.

nächste woche wird directmount-vorbau und neuer lenker verbaut...


----------



## Schaaf (16. März 2010)

Musst du nochmal hochladen, Fotos sind zu klein


----------



## blackleaf (16. März 2010)




----------



## B3ppo (16. März 2010)

Wie fährt sich das Froggy mit Doppelbrücke?


----------



## Asha'man (16. März 2010)

@blackleaf: Brauchst du noch ein Visier für den Giro Helm? Ich habs mir aus versehen in der falschen Farbe gekauft. Ist Cityscape Smog und ich hätte es über.


----------



## blackleaf (16. März 2010)

gut erkannt, aber schon bestellt. verdammt;-)

bin mit doppelbrücke voll zufrieden, es fährt sich mMn einfach etwas direkter. außerdem geht die boxxer um längen besser als die domain. da ich den frosch auch für touren nutze, weiß ich die u-turn funktion zu schätzen. schade, dass die forke so schwer ist; mein hauptziel war und ist eigentlich immer noch das froggy tourentauglicher bzw. leichter zu machen. die domain hat mir aber nicht gepasst und die boxxer ride hab ich extrem günstig erstanden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asha'man (16. März 2010)

Schade.  Sieht nämlich bescheiden aus auf meinem grauen cityscape. 

Probier doch mal ne 36er Van RC2. Macht die Front eine ganze ecke leichter. Funktion -> super. Steifigkeit der Doppelbrücke wirst du vermissen. Wobei die Boxxer ja auch eher lang und dünn ist.


----------



## TeamAlter (16. März 2010)

L0cke schrieb:


> ...
> vs.
> ...



weiß


----------



## L0cke (16. März 2010)

lugggas schrieb:


> nene kein stress l0gay. schwarz



das mit dem Gay nehm ich dir übel, ich hab erstmal die weißen Felgen drauf gelassen, sieht finde ich auch besser aus, jedoch locker 350g schwerer als die schwarzen....



Freizeit-biker schrieb:


> Darf ich auch noch mal? Die weissen Felgen wirken deutlich harmonischer als Schwarz. Die weissen Punkte Felgen, Kurbel, Vorbau bilden eine harmonische Einheit. Oh gott gott! Mein Kunstlehrer wäre stolz auf mich





Asha'man schrieb:


> Weisse Felgen. Müsste ich nicht lange überlegen.
> 
> Allerdings gefällt mir persönlich die weisse Kurbel nicht so gut.



hehe, der Vorbau bleibt net und Kurbel auch net, wenn die runter sind darfst deinen künstlerischen Geschmack walten lassen 


erstes Foto, bin leider erst recht spät eingetroffen, da waren die schönsten Sprünge schon durch und der Blitz alle 

mehr im Aktionfred


----------



## lugggas (16. März 2010)

dann nehm ich dir das mit dem gay aber auch übel 

also ich fand die weißen Felgen in real bei mir schlechter, allerdings hab ich eben auch keine weiße kurbel, weißen vorbau und so


----------



## L0cke (16. März 2010)

lugggas schrieb:


> dann nehm ich dir das mit dem gay aber auch übel
> 
> also ich fand die weißen Felgen in real bei mir schlechter, allerdings hab ich eben auch keine weiße kurbel, weißen vorbau und so



oh, tut mir leid, war keine Absicht, werds ändern lassen


----------



## Schaaf (16. März 2010)

Hauptsache mal so ein Gap im Wald. Ne ne ne!


----------



## kingofdirt (16. März 2010)

jetzt mach ich auch mal bei der weißen Felgen Diskussion mit 
neue Laufräder drin, neue Gabel, flacher Lenker, so wie aufm Bild 16,1 KG


----------



## L0cke (16. März 2010)

schick, aber ein anderer Bashguard (E-13 hat doch da einen leichten mit 95g in weiß bzw schwarz) und die Felgen ohne Aufkleber würden das Bike wesentlich stimmiger wirken lassen, evtl noch die orangen Leitungen der Cleg gegen schwarze tauschen, die kommen etwas komisch rüber  



Schaaf schrieb:


> Hauptsache mal so ein Gap im Wald. Ne ne ne!



, der ist legal und stammt vom alten Abschnitt unserer Vereinsstrecke


----------



## kingofdirt (16. März 2010)

find die orange Leitung GEIL 

Bashguard liegt hier schon was schickes und leichtes rum!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (17. März 2010)

Die Gabel und der Rahmen... ich schmelz' dahin. Wäre da nur nicht das Gewicht der 66.


----------



## andi261277 (17. März 2010)

Na ja so schlimm is das Gewicht auch wieder nicht! So viel ich erkennen kann is es eine 66er aus 2007 oder davor. Ich hab eine 66er aus 2007 und die hat ziemlich genau 3 kg. Die Nachfolgermodelle wurden dann schwerer. Meines Wissens so um die 3,2 kg. Zum Vergleich die Totem: 2850g 
Tja 150g, das kann ma wohl mit Kondition locker wieder wett machen. Ansonsten find ich die Gabel top. Absenkfunktion bei Stahlfedergabel, das gibts ja bekanntlich bei Totem Coil nicht und die 2-Step hat ja auch nie wirklich funktioniert!


----------



## L0cke (17. März 2010)

Freude, mein 2010er 2-Step hat wie es aussieht am gestrigen Tage den Geist aufgegeben, werde nun nochmal Öl auffüllen und hoffen das es nur durch die kleine Blase kommt die in der Einheit sitzt, wenn nicht werd ich auf Solo Air, oder gar Feder umrüsten, wenn letzteres möglich ist...


----------



## Freizeit-biker (17. März 2010)

Umrüstung von Solo Air auf Coil geht problemlos. von 2 Step auf Coil sollte auch kein Problem sein. Die ersten Totem 2 Step wurden reihenweise auf Coil umgebaut.

Wegen Umbau nimm mal Kontakt mit dem Andy www.anbipa,de auf. Der ist da echt gut drauf und hat gute gute Kontakte zu SI.  Der hat mir meine Solo Air aut Coil umgebaut. Das war absolut lohnend. Als Coil nimmt der Widerstand schön linear zu. --> Coil is Goil. Bei den Fewdern würde ich aber eher zur weicheren als zur härteren Feder raten. Mir war mit 93 kg die rote Feder (laut RS ab 91 kg) viel zu hart.


----------



## L0cke (17. März 2010)

okay, ich werd erstmal Öl auffüllen, evtl liegt es ja nur an der Luftblase die im 2-Step System ist, wenn es erfolglos bleibt mal weiterschaun.

Feder oder Luft ist dann die Frage, wobei ich die Kennlinie der Lufttotem lieber mag, als die der Federdomain (Feder hat genau gepasst), wär mal interessant ne Federtotem zu fahren, weil nur da habe ich den richtigen Vergleich....

Wenns Feder wird, bin ich auch noch am Grübeln, siehe hier


----------



## Levty (17. März 2010)

andi261277 schrieb:


> ziemlich genau 3 kg.


2970g wenn wirs genau nehmen.
Und das IST schwer.

Aber ich bin die Gabel ne gute Zeit lang gefahren, und würde sie wieder einbauen. Nur nicht bei 2000hm wandern mim Bike aufm Rücken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hopfer (17. März 2010)

gabs schon mal glaub ich hätte nur 70gr oder so gebracht aufgrund der geringen stärke...

ich hätte die schwarzen felgen genommen aber nur weil die mit Hoops laufen ;-)


----------



## L0cke (17. März 2010)

die 70g sind es nicht wert denke ich, da lass ich das lieber.

Am 318er Froggy ist ein 36er Kettenblatt seriemäßig verbaut oder?


----------



## lugggas (18. März 2010)

sollte, ja. hab die kurbel aber sofort rausgeschmissen. so jetzt ziehts mich aber raus, dass ich net den ganzen tag nur im labor stand


----------



## matiosch (18. März 2010)

Fährt hier jemand einen Flatbar am Froggy?
Ich würde gerne mal ein Bild sehen.

Danke


----------



## Papa Midnight (18. März 2010)

Flat bisher nicht. Race Face 1/2" aber viele... Oder?


----------



## matiosch (18. März 2010)

mkernbach schrieb:


> schieben:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Soetwas habe ich gesucht, danke trotzdem!


----------



## L0cke (18. März 2010)

ich dreh gleich am Rad -.-, Papa Midnight, hast du evtl mal von nem Großen Kettenblatt den Außendurchmesser parat, oder bin ich da ausm Kopf richtigliegend, dass ein 48er Blatt einen Durchmesser von 21cm hat?


----------



## mkernbach (18. März 2010)

matiosch schrieb:


> Soetwas habe ich gesucht, danke trotzdem!







;-)


----------



## Papa Midnight (18. März 2010)

L0cke schrieb:


> ich dreh gleich am Rad -.-, Papa Midnight, hast du evtl mal von nem Großen Kettenblatt den Außendurchmesser parat, oder bin ich da ausm Kopf richtigliegend, dass ein 48er Blatt einen Durchmesser von 21cm hat?



Alter, ich lieg auf´m Sofa...Könnte hinkommen.


----------



## Schaaf (19. März 2010)

Ist der Atlas jetzt eigentlich gekürzt worden? Dein Bike wird auch mal gefahren, daran kannst du aber glauben  
Hole mir demnächst auch einen 785cm Lenker. Gucken ob ich damit noch durch die Hintertür komme. (Kein Witz) 



Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Alter, ich lieg auf´m Sofa...Könnte  hinkommen.



Lasst den alten Mann doch auch mal entspannen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nullstein (19. März 2010)

> Hole mir demnchst auch einen *785cm* Lenker.



Damit kommste wohl durch keine Tür der Welt. Es sei denn du besitzt einen Palast


----------



## Freizeit-biker (19. März 2010)

nullstein schrieb:


> Damit kommste wohl durch keine Tür der Welt. Es sei denn du besitzt einen Palast


Wiso? die meisten Türen haben 80 cm Innenbreite. Da bleiben doch noch 15 mm. Das sind immerhin 7,5 mm an jeder Seite.


----------



## Schaaf (19. März 2010)

Ich fand die Tatsache so lustig, dass ich mal geschaut habe. ES IST ENG!


----------



## DirtyKid (19. März 2010)

Schaaf schrieb:


> Ich fand die Tatsache so lustig, dass ich mal geschaut habe. ES IST ENG!



Du hast anscheindend echt viel Wäsche


----------



## Schaaf (19. März 2010)

ICH schonmal garnicht


----------



## MiLi (19. März 2010)

ich habe diese Atherton grips gekauft. die sind echt hammer und machen lenker noch breiter. ungefahr +1cm 

und positive daran ist dass du ganze lenker nutzen kannst


----------



## nullstein (19. März 2010)

> Hole mir demnächst auch einen *785cm *Lenker



Mein nicht ganz ernst gemeinter Kommentar wurde anscheinend nicht verstanden.
@Schaaf: Schau dir doch mal deinen Post von heut morgen genauer an Nen 7,85m breiten Lenker willste nicht wirklich oder?


----------



## Schaaf (19. März 2010)

Hab ich halt das "c" nicht ganz durchgedrückt 
Ihr pingeligen ihr!


----------



## lugggas (20. März 2010)

die griffe sind echt ganz nice!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joker78 (21. März 2010)

Frage an alle Froggy Fahrer ich brauch mal den Durchmesser von der Sattelstütze am Rahmen ausendurchmesser !!!! Sattelstütze 31,6 is klar ich drauch den durchmesser für nen neuen schnellspanner + höhe des schnellsapnners danke


----------



## lugggas (21. März 2010)

sollten doch 34.9 sein


----------



## Schaaf (21. März 2010)

Steht sowas nicht auf der Page, sodass man das nachgucken kann? Seh ich bei allen möglichen Fahrern...


----------



## Papa Midnight (21. März 2010)

Das ist 34.9 mm.


----------



## matiosch (21. März 2010)

Heute sieben Stunden auf dem Froggy, Fahrtechnikseminar mit allem möglichen Ansprüchen.

Das Grinsen in meinem Gesicht war wohl auffällig, aber ich konnte im Uphill mit den Hardtailfahrern mithalten und bin im Downhill nach vorne gefahren - das Ding ist einfach nur Sahne 

Noch ein Paar kleine Änderungen und das Ding kommt der "Eierlegende Wollmilchsau" sehr nahe!


----------



## petzl (21. März 2010)

Kann mir bitte jemand sagen, was die Mindesteinstecktiefe der Sattelstütze im Froggy ist. Bei der P6 Carbon sind 8 cm angegeben. Das wäre Oberkante Oberrohr bei Rahmengröße S. Ist das bei ner Gesamtlänge von 32 cm der Stütze nicht zu knapp?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hopfer (21. März 2010)

So, nachdem ich das am Wochenende fahren konnte gibts gleich mal einen kleinen Testbericht.
ich hab meinen Laubfrosch zwar noch nicht auf meiner "Haus Strecke" in Österreich bewegen können aber ich glaube nicht das ich meine Meinung  noch groß ändern werde.

*Gabel:*

Vorher: RS Totem mit normaler MC von 2009
Nachher: RS Lyrik 170 MC DH 2010

Steifigkeit:
wie schon geschrieben ist ein unterschied spürbar welcher aber nicht für das fahren relevant seien sollte ich persönlich würde niemandem glauben der nicht >100kg wiegt das er durch die weniger steife Gabel langsamer war, gestürzt ist oder sonst was.

Performance:
1. durch die Zugstufe welcher viel größer ist als die der Totem was daran liegt das die Zugstufe in der Totem verkleinert wurde um die Öl menge zu reduzieren (was im unteren Bereich durch interne Verkleinerung des Standrohres erreicht wurde)
dagegen darf die Zugstufe in der Lyrik die ganze breite in Anspruch nehmen was A: einen Positiven Effekt hat bei Kälte und B: mehr schluck vermögen zu lässt.
außerdem macht sich noch die von werk eingestellte High Speed Zugstufe Positiv bemerkbar durch die man die Gabel schneller einstellen kann für Steinfelder und Co. ohne bei starken Kompressionen befürchten zu müssen über den Lenker zu fliegen.

2. Die Einstellungen der MC DH machen sich zwar etwas stärker als beim Vorgänger aber immer noch zurückhaltend bemerkbar was aber nicht so sehr schmerzt weil man so viel nicht mehr zu verändern braucht. da die Abstimmung ab werk durch aus gelungen ist.
alle knöpfe der MC DH so wie der neuen Zugstufe rastern schön und viel strenger als die der Vorgänger ein.

Eindruck:
Gesamt lässt sich sagen das die Gabel einer Totem in nichts nachsteht wen nicht so gar besser ist da die Ferderwegsausnutzung mit 170mm von 173mm (selbst gemessen ;-) spitze ist und die Dämpfungs Performance zugenommen hat.


*Dämpfer:*

Vorher: Fox DHX Air 5.0
Nachher: Fox RC4

Performance:
natürlich fällt zur erst der unterschied zwischen Luft und Feder Dämpfer auf. dazu kommt noch die um einiges bessere Druckstufe was zur folge hat das man nicht mehr 200psi in den Ausgleichsbehälter pumpen muss (egal ob DHX Coil oder DHX Air) um eine ausreichende Dämpfung zu bekommen sondern es reichen 125psi was sehr gut ist fürs Ansprechverhalten!

Tuning:
Trotzdem werde ich ein Tuning bei push bzw. TF machen lassen sobald das verfügbar ist.
damit kostet er mich zwar genauso viel wie ein ELKA aber ich hoffe mal das er dann auch genauso gut funktioniert.

Eindruck:
Gut ;-)


*...* Ich würde sagen das sich der umbau gelohnt hat das Rad ist spritziger geworden (weniger Gewicht vorne)  und hat an Performance gewonnen.

am Freitag ist übrigens auch meine 10mm Alutech Achse gekommen.
das teil ist erste sahne! leider musste ich feststellen das man das Gewinde 6mm Länger scheiden lassen muss damit sie passt.
Achse
hat übrigens einen 8 Imbus auf der einen Seite und auf beiden 17mm außensechskant zum festdrehen

*Wichtig:*
alle angaben beruhen auf subjektiven empfinden und müssen daher nicht den tatsächlichen unterschieden entsprechen!
ich hafte nicht für falsch Auffassung oder daraus folgenden fehl Käufen! ;-)


----------



## andi261277 (23. März 2010)

An Alle DHX-Air Fahrer! Welchen Luftdruck fahrt ihr in der Ausgleichskammer?
Bitte gebt mir dazu auch euer Gewicht an! Ich habe ohne Ausrüstung so in etwa 73 kg!
Hab den Froggy Rahmen ziemlich neu und suche daher mal ein vernünftiges Grundsetup!


----------



## Levty (23. März 2010)

Hier ein Schnappschuss von meinem Moped heute beim Basteln. Drecks WW Objektiv...





Bald gibts neues vom Shooting im Wald


----------



## joker78 (23. März 2010)

]


----------



## hopfer (23. März 2010)

beides super bikes!
auch wen mir das von Levty besser gefällt ich liebe einfach diese Farbe 
und dazu ist es noch sehr stimmig aufgebaut


----------



## joker78 (23. März 2010)

Hallo an alle !! Hat noch einer  einen Carbonschutz fürs Schaltwerk übrig  Wenn ja Bescheid!! Gruß


----------



## TeamAlter (24. März 2010)

@joker: Schönes Rad. Wie ist denn die Sattelstütze? Schon getestet?


----------



## Freizeit-biker (24. März 2010)

@joker78: Das ist doch die Blacx Sattelstütze, oder? 
Ich hoffe die wird von dir richtig ran genommen, und du postest mal deine Erfahrungen. Ich schau mir das Teil schon eine ganze Weile auf der HP an und find die von der Machart richtig gut. 
Leider gibt die Blacx HP nicht allzuviel her. Wie funktioniert die Klemmung des Teleskops? Seitliches Spiel? Sattelklemmung? etc.

zu deinem Carboschutz: Schick mal eien PM an Papa Midnight oder an den Andi von anbipa das sind beides engagierte Lapierre- Händler


----------



## MiLi (24. März 2010)

Levty, du hast Minon vorne, oder?

wie fahrt man sich mit diese kombination (Minion + HR)? ich warte jetzt auf 2.5 42a Minion und HR 2.5 60a fur hinten.


----------



## Levty (24. März 2010)

Finde den Highroller in der 42er Mischung noch einen Tick besser. Der bricht nicht so schnell aus.
Aber der Minion F 60a ist halt im Winter Pflicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joker78 (24. März 2010)

Hab heute das erste mal die Blaxy gefahren und ich muß sagen , die is echt ******* !! Optisch ne wucht aber fährt sehr langsam aus oder wie bei mir gar ned :-( hab sie heute wieder zum Händler gebracht mal schaun etweder is die Feder zu weich oder der absteifer zu hart ich weiß es nicht !!!!
Dazu kommt  das die Sattelklemme zu weich ist für meine verhältnisse hab sie heute 3x nachziehen müßen und das nervt echt.
Naja mal schaun was rauskommt


----------



## joker78 (24. März 2010)




----------



## joker78 (24. März 2010)




----------



## joker78 (24. März 2010)




----------



## funbiker9 (24. März 2010)

@joker78

extremst geile schmöre


----------



## S1las (24. März 2010)

joker78 schrieb:


>



Ist das nicht diese Edelteleskopsattelstuetze (BLACX)? 

Sehr stimmiger Aufbau. Die Atlas-Kurbel in blau ist der Hammer an dem Bike


----------



## L0cke (24. März 2010)

@ Hopfer, kannst mir nochmal pls deine Meinung zum Kaiser vs Rubber Queen mitteilen?

ich spiel mal den Buhmann und sag das die blaue Kurbel etwas zu viel ist


----------



## hopfer (24. März 2010)

RQ vs. Kaiser:

Vorteile Kaiser:
-Der kurven Grip ist einfach phänomenal besser gehts nicht höchstens noch gleich gut.
-Für den Brems Grip gilt das gleiche egal welcher Untergrund man kommt immer und präzise zu stehen.
-Pannenschutz ist super nicht ein en platten letzte Session ich fahre zwar nicht sooo viel und auch keinen reinen Dh aber das ist schon nicht schlecht. die RQ hat im vergleich zweimal die puste verlassen.

- für mich ist er einfach DER Dh Reifen wen der Schlamm einen nicht bis zu den knien reicht, dann muss es halt was anderes sein. der Rain King ist hier nicht viel besser hat für viel feuchten Waldboden halt den Vorteil das er sich nicht zulegt dafür ist er auf Stein etwas schwächer.

RQ:
hat halt den Vorteil das der Rollwiederstand besonders am Hr viel besser ist. am Vr ist der unterschied mal abgesehen vom Gewicht nicht groß.


----------



## L0cke (24. März 2010)

thx,  was für Böden befährst du, brauch das mal für meinen Bogen, will da auch noch Feedback von anderen einfließen lassen bei weiteren Meinungen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hopfer (24. März 2010)

Alpen = viel Stein und meist "Mittelfeuchter" (nicht staubig aber auch keine Pfützen u. richtige Schlammlöcher) Waldboden mit teils auch rutschigen Wurzeln
wen ich mehr in den Mittelgebirgen bzw. auf Strecken ohne richtig lange Stein Abfahrten unterwegs wäre würde ich vielleicht den Rain King bevorzugen allerdings hat der auch einen höheren Rollwiederstand aufgrund der "ungeordneten" Stollen


----------



## L0cke (24. März 2010)

thx  , ohja der Rollwiederstand des Rainking ist übel wenn es trocken ist,aber sobald es richtig nass und lose ist mäht der los wie nix


----------



## Bikedude001 (25. März 2010)

Edler Aufbau das 918! 
Vor allem die Kurbel . Die würde mir an meiner Möhre auch gut gefallen...


----------



## Papa Midnight (25. März 2010)

Teil meines neuen Projekts...770 g mit Titanfeder und Nadellagern. Sonderanfertigung, da mit 6 mm Durchgang leider nicht zu bekommen.


----------



## lugggas (25. März 2010)

kuhles Ding. Was haste denn jetzt für eine genommen? Oder ist der net fürs froggy?


----------



## TeamAlter (26. März 2010)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Teil meines neuen Projekts...770 g mit Titanfeder und Nadellagern. Sonderanfertigung, da mit 6 mm Durchgang leider nicht zu bekommen.



... und immer noch nicht blau eloxiert 

Ins DH 720 würde er optisch sehr fein reinpassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa Midnight (26. März 2010)

blau eloxieren ist offensichtlich nicht so einfach, wie mancher behauptet. ich werde den Dämpfer nicht demontieren. Hat jemand Erfahrungen bzgl abkleben / abwachsen beim Eloxieren?

Der ist immer noch für ein Froggy


----------



## L0cke (26. März 2010)

leckerer dämpfer


----------



## TeamAlter (26. März 2010)

Und hier noch was für die 918 Fahrer:

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=50610

würde sicherlich schick aussehen


----------



## joker78 (26. März 2010)

Sehr geil hab ich schon gesehen brauch aber ne schaltbare 3fach wär geil !! weiß aber ned welche :-/


----------



## Freizeit-biker (26. März 2010)

Hast schon mal einen Blick auf die Dreist von G-Junkies geworfen?
Ich hab vor dem Umbau auf Hammerschmidt die Zweig- Rolle benutzt um der DRS von E-Thirteen endlich mal Manieren beizubringen. Die Orignalrolle der DRS ist nix. 
Die Dreist lässt sich leider nicht direkt an ISCG anbauen. 
Schreib die doch einfach mal an, ob man in die Grundplatte einfach für ISCG aufarbeiten kann. Der Kontakt bei meinem Umbau war sehr gut.


----------



## L0cke (26. März 2010)

joker78 schrieb:


> Sehr geil hab ich schon gesehen brauch aber ne schaltbare 3fach wär geil !! weiß aber ned welche :-/



guck mal in mein Fotoalbum da gibts nen Vorgeschmack bzw hier ist auch was von, werd die Version für ISCG nächste Woche fertig machen, dann geht die erste mit höchstens 40g an Papa Midnight


----------



## schnitti (26. März 2010)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Teil meines neuen Projekts...770 g mit Titanfeder und Nadellagern. Sonderanfertigung, da mit 6 mm Durchgang leider nicht zu bekommen.



Was ist denn Dein neues Projekt? Ich dachte Dein Froggy wäre schon fertig für die neue Saison...


----------



## Papa Midnight (26. März 2010)

warts ab


----------



## schnitti (27. März 2010)

Das sagst Du so, bin halt neugierig ;-)  Ist das eigentlich 'ne Nuke Proof Feder?


----------



## Papa Midnight (27. März 2010)

Das ist eine Fox Titan.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schnitti (27. März 2010)

Wie kommt's? Sagtest Du nicht, dass Du eigentlich 'ne Nuke Proof nehmen wolltest?


----------



## Papa Midnight (27. März 2010)

Die haben nix in meiner Stärke. Bin zu leicht :-(


----------



## Schaaf (27. März 2010)

770gramm sind aber verdammt leicht! Ein DHX komplett wiegt doch um die 1kg oder?
Die Titanfeder würde ja etwa 200gramm einsparen oder liegts daran, dass du die Schrauber nicht auf der Waage hattest?


----------



## Papa Midnight (27. März 2010)

Das Teilchen wiegt komplett mit allen bushings, Nadellagern und Kleinkram (ohne Schrauben) 770 g.


----------



## L0cke (27. März 2010)

Schaaf schrieb:


> 770gramm sind aber verdammt leicht! Ein DHX komplett wiegt doch um die 1kg oder?
> Die Titanfeder würde ja etwa 200gramm einsparen oder liegts daran, dass du die Schrauber nicht auf der Waage hattest?



musst noch bedenken das der Sextoydämpfer ohne Feder schon schwerer ist als der DHX 5.0


----------



## Schaaf (27. März 2010)

Das kommt noch dazu!
wobei...
Cane Creek 442g
DHX 447
Bos 474

geht also


----------



## Schaaf (27. März 2010)

Was für ein scheiss Video. Gemeldet


----------



## schnitti (27. März 2010)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Die haben nix in meiner Stärke. Bin zu leicht :-(



Fährst Du echt ne Feder mit weniger als 300 lbs im Froggy? Mein S*toy liegt inkl. Buchsen und 300er Stahlfeder bei 1.020g. Das wären ja 250g Ersparnis durch die Titanfeder  

Die 300er Stahlfeder wiegt 544g. Hast Du die Titanfeder mal einzeln gewogen?


----------



## L0cke (27. März 2010)

Schaaf schrieb:


> Das kommt noch dazu!
> wobei...
> Cane Creek 442g
> DHX 447
> ...



hey das sind immerhin fast 30g , das der Cana Creek so leicht ist hät ich jetzt nicht vermutet, hab gedacht das Monster wiegt alleine schon um die 550-600g



federaldirt schrieb:


> klickt bitte mal drauf
> 
> YouTube- Federal Dirt Biken in Sundern





Schaaf schrieb:


> Was für ein scheiss Video. Gemeldet



*zustimm*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schnitti (27. März 2010)

Ich glaube allerdings das der CCDB im 241/76mm doch etwas schwerer ist als Schaaf geschrieben hat


----------



## Schaaf (27. März 2010)

Info lt. Homepage!
Kommt ja immer auf die Größe an.


----------



## schnitti (27. März 2010)

Ja, hast recht aber 442g ist das Gewicht vom 200/57mm CCDB. Naja, gibt wichtigeres.


----------



## Schaaf (27. März 2010)

Nichts als die Wahrheit. Aber zwischen DHX und CC ... ist doch klar, welchen man nimmt. Auf diese 50-100gramm kann ich verzichten, wenn die Perfomance überzeugt!
Ich finde Titanfedern zwar nicht unnütz aber...spielerei. Ist wirklich die letzte Instanz, um irgendwo Gewicht zu sparen und das...kostspielig.


----------



## Papa Midnight (27. März 2010)

schnitti schrieb:


> Fährst Du echt ne Feder mit weniger als 300 lbs im Froggy? Mein S*toy liegt inkl. Buchsen und 300er Stahlfeder bei 1.020g. Das wären ja 250g Ersparnis durch die Titanfeder
> 
> Die 300er Stahlfeder wiegt 544g. Hast Du die Titanfeder mal einzeln gewogen?



Das sind fast 280 g gespart. Muss das Ding die Tage nochmal auseinanderbauen. Dann poste ich die genauen Gewichte. Richtig unglaublich ist das erst, wenn man´s in der Hand hält...


----------



## Papa Midnight (27. März 2010)

Schaaf schrieb:


> Nichts als die Wahrheit. Aber zwischen DHX und CC ... ist doch klar, welchen man nimmt. Auf diese 50-100gramm kann ich verzichten, wenn die Perfomance überzeugt!
> Ich finde Titanfedern zwar nicht unnütz aber...spielerei. Ist wirklich die letzte Instanz, um irgendwo Gewicht zu sparen und das...kostspielig.



Nun mal im Ernst: Wir alle hier tunen bikes in Preisklassen, die unsere Nachbarn warscheinlich als schwachsinnig bezeichnen würden. Da brauchen wir nicht von SINN zu reden.
Gemäß unserem shop shirt: "Ich brauch das nicht. Ich MUSS das haben!"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schnitti (27. März 2010)

Besteht eigentlich ne realistische Chance auch nen Satz Nadellager für den S*toy zu bekommen? Was fährst Du denn für eine Federhärte?


----------



## Papa Midnight (27. März 2010)

Nadellager gibt es nur für 8mm Bohrungen. Und Froggys haben eben leider 6 mm. No chance.
Ich hab ne 300er Feder drin. Isch moags fluffich!


----------



## schnitti (27. März 2010)

Ja, aber... wie ist denn der Aufbau Deiner Sonderanfertigung? Nadelhülse im Dämpferauge eingepresst und dann ein auf 6mm hohlgebohrter Bolzen, der als Gegenstück zum Nadellager bzw. als Lauffläche dient?


----------



## Papa Midnight (27. März 2010)

Genau so. Allerdings mußt du die Toleranzen einhalten. Sonst bringt das gar nix. Und schön vorsichtig mit den Teflonringen sein! Die fallen ja schon auseinander, wenn man die nur falsch anschaut...


----------



## schnitti (27. März 2010)

Wofür sind die Teflonringe? Du hast nicht zufällig ein paar Detailfotos von der Geschichte, oder?


----------



## Schaaf (27. März 2010)

Was für Vorteile bringt das im MTB Bereich, Nadellager zu verwenden? 
mit dem von Wiki, kann ich nichts anfangen.


----------



## Papa Midnight (27. März 2010)

Muss ich mal die Tage machen. Im Moment bin ich zeitlich echt derbe eingespannt. Krieg ich aber bestimmt hin, wenn ich Montag meinen Rahmen zurückbekomme.


----------



## L0cke (27. März 2010)

Bei mir ist nach langer Abstinenz das Fahrwerksbastelfieber wieder ausgebrochen, ich hab die Domain auf Luftfederung umgebaut und in die Dämpfung dünneres Öl gefüllt, nun spricht die Gabel fast so gut an wie die Totem, vollständiger Test am Hometrack steht noch aus, die Gabel wiegt nun übrigens knapp unter 2,5kg bei mir .
Nun bin ich am überlegen den Fox Van R zu einem DHX 3 umzubauen, bei dem kann man ja den Schweinerucksack selber mit Luft befüllen, oder könnt es sein das ich dabei Probleme bekomme, weil ich meinte das im Van R Stickstoff ist.
Die Sache mit dem Einbau des Luftventiles dürft ja keine Probleme bereiten.


p.s. Papa, danke für die PM, dann kann ich ja das Geschwür was ich noch an der Kefü gelassen habe morgen wegmachen 



Schaaf schrieb:


> Was für Vorteile bringt das im MTB Bereich, Nadellager zu verwenden?
> mit dem von Wiki, kann ich nichts anfangen.



Gegenüber Gleitlagern ein wesentlich besseres Ansprechverhalten und arbeitet nicht hackelig.


----------



## Papa Midnight (27. März 2010)

Na dann mal los !


----------



## schnitti (27. März 2010)

Die Nadellager reduzieren das Losbrechmoment des Hinterbaus quasi auf null. Kann man sich natürlich darüber streiten ob das notwendig oder sinnvoll ist, aber dann sind wir wieder bei dem was Papa vorhin gepostet hat.

Ich vermute mal, dass das mit dem Rahmen Teil Deines "Projekts" ist, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa Midnight (27. März 2010)

Genau! Wäre doch langweilig, wenn alle das gleiche machen würden, oder?


----------



## schnitti (27. März 2010)

Na dann bin ich mal gespannt...

Die Nadellager, die Du verbaut hast sind aber ein modifiziertes Bos-Kit oder kompletter Eigenbau?


----------



## Papa Midnight (27. März 2010)

Das sind die gleichen wie bei BOS.


----------



## Schaaf (27. März 2010)

Das Ergebnis, absoluter Langeweile. Ich dachte, du hast so viel zu tun?
Hehe 

Losbrechmoment gg. 0 = besseres ansprechverhalten?
Ich denke mal

Edit:
Wo wir schon beim experimentieren und schrauben sind -
taugt der Ratgeber oder bzw. könnt ihr was empfehlen? Ich mag etwas fitter werden 

http://www.sachbuchwelt.de/product_info.php?info=p18114_Der-ultimative-Bike-Workshop.html


----------



## L0cke (28. März 2010)

ich will ein schneefreies Willingen!!!!


----------



## Schaaf (28. März 2010)

Whoa wo hasten das Foto her?


----------



## Papa Midnight (28. März 2010)

Das ist eher das baumfreie Willingen. Dieser verfluchte Sturm Kyrill hat echt alles weggefegt. Ich könnt weinen.


----------



## L0cke (28. März 2010)

Schaaf schrieb:


> Whoa wo hasten das Foto her?



von meiner Festplatte, hab noch mehr 



Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Das ist eher das baumfreie Willingen. Dieser verfluchte Sturm Kyrill hat echt alles weggefegt. Ich könnt weinen.



oh ja das hat er, vor allem ist das jetzt echt kacke wegen dem Wind, hab ne windfreie Sekunde am Start abgewartet und in dem Moment als ich zu droppen beginne kam ne Böhe, die hat mich so was von derp versetzt...seither spring ich das Teil nemmer


----------



## Schaaf (28. März 2010)

Ja das ist ein Problem im oberen Teil. Im Herbst, kannste da eigentlich garnicht fahren. Meisst stürmisch und und und...

Kyrill war schon hart. Kann mich garnicht mehr dran erinnern, wie das hier war. War das nicht der selbe Sturm, wie vor einem Monat ungefähr?

@Locke
Hattest du mir nicht auch mal von deinem Server, Musik geschickt?
Ich mag mehr Fotos sehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## L0cke (28. März 2010)

Schaaf schrieb:


> Ja das ist ein Problem im oberen Teil. Im Herbst, kannste da eigentlich garnicht fahren. Meisst stürmisch und und und...
> 
> Kyrill war schon hart. Kann mich garnicht mehr dran erinnern, wie das hier war. War das nicht der selbe Sturm, wie vor einem Monat ungefähr?



ne der war (zumindest bei uns) nciht so heftig wie Kyrill, bei Kyrill hatten wir so viel aufzuräumen, das selbst im Juli nicht alle Trails befahrbar waren...



Schaaf schrieb:


> @Locke
> Hattest du mir nicht auch mal von deinem Server, Musik geschickt?
> Ich mag mehr Fotos sehen



jo hatte ich, ich schau mal ob ich noch fotos hab wo nicht so viele Gesichter drauf sind


----------



## Schaaf (28. März 2010)

Supär 
Ich komm grade vom biken und ich verspüre den drang, nach Kanada zu ziehen. Hier gibts keine Downhiller mehr außer mich und so einen Affen..aber der ist mehr möchtegern als ein guter Fahrer...mag wer herziehen? 

Ach und zu diesem Urban-Downhill-Whatever video, der einzige, der hier Urban und durch Pfützen fahren darf, bin ich!


----------



## Levty (28. März 2010)

Schaaf schrieb:


> außer mich und so einen Affen..


Schizophrenie ist schon übel, was?


----------



## Schaaf (28. März 2010)

Wahrlich..


----------



## L0cke (28. März 2010)

seit Freitag hat mein Froggy endlich einen Lenker mit 30mm weniger Rise damit ist die Front auf der Höhe wie ich sie haben wollt, fährt sich einfach geil


----------



## lugggas (28. März 2010)

welcher ist es denn geworden? fahr jetz 750 breit und 20mm hoch. ist echt angenehmer!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## L0cke (28. März 2010)

lugggas schrieb:


> welcher ist es denn geworden? fahr jetz 750 breit und 20mm hoch. ist echt angenehmer!



fahre jetzt wie am Hardtail  einen Lenker mit 20mm Rise, jedoch statt 72cm Breite 78cm, kürzen ist jedoch mit den Deoreshiftern nicht so gut drin, da die Anzeigen der Deoreshifter schon aufliegen, mit X.9 und notfalls Matchmakern sollte es gehn, aber komme auch so bestens zurecht


----------



## Waldschleicher (28. März 2010)

Hmmm, lecker lecker.


----------



## lugggas (28. März 2010)

naja problem ist halt auch, das die truvativ lenker dann erst wieder ein stück hochgehen. war bei meinem holzfeller auch etwas störend. mit dem chromag und jetz controltech gibts da keine probleme


----------



## L0cke (29. März 2010)

Waldschleicher schrieb:


> Hmmm, lecker lecker.



findsch auch 



lugggas schrieb:


> naja problem ist halt auch, das die truvativ lenker dann erst wieder ein stück hochgehen. war bei meinem holzfeller auch etwas störend. mit dem chromag und jetz controltech gibts da keine probleme




jeder wie er es mag , ich komm damit bis jetzt bestens zurecht, hab ja noch den Lenker am Hardtail mit weniger Upsweep zum Vergleich


----------



## MarcoFuelEx (29. März 2010)

Hallo Zusammen.

Will mir ein Froggy aufbauen. Hab nun nach nem Rahmen gesucht. Gibt es als Rahmen nur den 918, oder auch ein anderes Modell?

Oder ist das der gleiche Rahmen wie in den Komplettbikes nur mit anderer Bezeichnung?

Bietet vielleicht jemand einen Rahmen gebraucht?


----------



## Janne4ever (29. März 2010)

Rahmen ist immer der gleiche nur Lackierung und Dämpfer sind jeweils unterschiedlich


----------



## L0cke (30. März 2010)

gestern hatte ich die erste und auch schlammigste Session mit dem Boobar bzw Froggy bei Freunden im Thüringer Wald, hat sehr viel Spaß gemacht


----------



## L0cke (30. März 2010)

Nachschlag, am Parkplatz wars noch lange nicht so matschig wie teilweise im Wald

"hab versucht bissel querzufahren, doch so weit wie ich wollte bin ich nicht gekommen, auch nicht so quer, daher der kleine Aufreger ^^"


----------



## Schaaf (30. März 2010)

MAAAAAAAAAAAAN


----------



## L0cke (30. März 2010)

nein ich sag da das Fu** Wort


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schaaf (30. März 2010)

Huh........ich? 
Dann hört sich dein **** wie ein Maaaaaaan


----------



## L0cke (30. März 2010)

h hab nomma mit richtigen Soundausgabegeräten gehört, hast recht ich sag Man


----------



## Schaaf (30. März 2010)

Im Long Travel gehts wieder ab hihi


----------



## L0cke (31. März 2010)

es lässt sich nur erahnen wie dreckig das Rad nach der gestrigen Session war...

Der Boden war stellenweiße extrem weich, ein Anlieger war so aufgelöst, dass als ich Vollstoff durchwollte steckengeblieben bin


----------



## Levty (31. März 2010)

Was macht denn der Schlauch am Sattel?
Der Gehört zwischen Gabelbrücke und -krone.


----------



## L0cke (31. März 2010)

Levty schrieb:


> Was macht denn der Schlauch am Sattel?
> Der Gehört zwischen Gabelbrücke und -krone.



das ist mein Lendenschurz  damits net von hinten der Dreck so durch das Sattelloch ballert


----------



## Freizeit-biker (31. März 2010)

Jetzt weisst du auch warum du so viel weisse Teile am bike hast. Sonst wirds mit dem Wiederfinden so schwer.


----------



## Fantoum (31. März 2010)

vor kurzem ist bei meinem froggy 318 2010 ein leichtes quietschen beim einfedern aufgetreten, danach ab und zu nur noch ein leichtes knacken.
Verdacht war dann, das wohl irgend ein Lager zu trocken ist, deswegen habe ich die beiden Hauptlager aufgemacht und das eine war tatsächlich ziemlich trocken. Also Fett rein und wieder zugemacht.
Erst hab ich die shimano non-series Kurbel dann wohl nicht 100% fest genug angezogen bekommen mit dem Shimano-Kunststoffkreis-mit-8-Ecken, deswegen gestern noch mal gelöst und nach reinigung des gewindes festgezogen.
Heut wollt ich ein wenig herumrollen, doch plötzlich kommt aus Richtung Tretlager (lässt sich nicht genau lokalisieren da der Schall wohl über den Rahmen übertragen wird) beim Treten ein schreckliches Geknacke.

Erneuter Ausbau und Reinigung+Fettung der Achse hat gar nichts geändert, ziehe ich die Kurbelkappe weniger fest an änderts auch nichts.

Kann mir jemand einen Tipp geben, wie ich dieses Geknacke jetzt wegbekomme?


----------



## blackleaf (5. April 2010)

brauch nen neuen Vorderreifen, er sollte ordentlich Grip haben, gut rollen und nicht allzu schwer sein, auche also den reifen für alles falls es den gibt;-) bin bis jetzt den maxxis ardent dh gefahren, grip hat mich aber nicht überzeugt (muss dazu sagen, dass ich immer mit ordentlich druck fahr). muddy marry (2,35 o. 2,5?) oder conti kaiser (recht schwer) o. doch wieder maxxis? hat jemand erfahrungen mit dem ibex dh, wie rollt der?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa Midnight (5. April 2010)

Fantoum schrieb:


> vor kurzem ist bei meinem froggy 318 2010 ein leichtes quietschen beim einfedern aufgetreten, danach ab und zu nur noch ein leichtes knacken.
> Verdacht war dann, das wohl irgend ein Lager zu trocken ist, deswegen habe ich die beiden Hauptlager aufgemacht und das eine war tatsächlich ziemlich trocken. Also Fett rein und wieder zugemacht.
> Erst hab ich die shimano non-series Kurbel dann wohl nicht 100% fest genug angezogen bekommen mit dem Shimano-Kunststoffkreis-mit-8-Ecken, deswegen gestern noch mal gelöst und nach reinigung des gewindes festgezogen.
> Heut wollt ich ein wenig herumrollen, doch plötzlich kommt aus Richtung Tretlager (lässt sich nicht genau lokalisieren da der Schall wohl über den Rahmen übertragen wird) beim Treten ein schreckliches Geknacke.
> ...



Ne Ferndiagnose bei knackenden Rahmen kommt dem Handauflegen im TV nahe...


----------



## Fantoum (5. April 2010)

ich habs zum glück auch schon gefunden, ich wusst halt vorher nur nicht bescheid wo das tretlager fett gebrauchen könnte - wusste aber recht sicher dass es daher kommt.


----------



## Papa Midnight (5. April 2010)

Schwein gehabt. Alurahmen sind wie ne Bassbox: Ortungsfrei.


----------



## Asha'man (6. April 2010)

Muddy Mary 2,5" im Hinterbau beim Froggy ist doch keine so gute Idee. Mittlerweile nehme ich Anlieger wohl mit deutlich mehr Druck und Tempo. Dabei verwindet sich der Hinterbau stark genug, dass der Reifen an den Sattelstreben schleift. Eigentlich ist da noch nen cm Platz...

Jetzt kommen erstmal eh wieder die RQ drauf. Freu mich schon auf die Leichtfüssigkeit und vom Grip her sind die immer noch sehr gut.


----------



## lugggas (6. April 2010)

jab, ich hab die 2.5er auch wieder runtergeschmissen. probiers mal mit den 2.35er. Die Rubberqueen war net so meins...


----------



## Asha'man (6. April 2010)

Echt, warum? Ich bin erstaunt, wieviel Grip die RQ haben. Wollte die erst gar nicht haben und bin sie Zwangsweise erstmal gefahren. Danach bin ich die MM im Winter/Frühjahr und die RQ im Sommer/Herbst gefahren. Jetzt mache ich die RQ wohl etwas früher drauf.

Für nächsten Winter dann entweder MM in 2,35" oder mal Maxxis (Minion).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lugggas (6. April 2010)

ich werd jetzt mal wieder mm fahren, bis jetzt war ich auch maxxis unterwegs. zum rumgurken hatten mir die aber einen zu hohen rollwiderstand. fürn bikepark muss ich noch mal schaun. vll die DH version der mms.


----------



## Axalp (6. April 2010)

Mein Froggy und ich bei der Saisoneröffnung:





- Muddy Marry in 2'5 passt ohne Probleme, allerdings taugt mir der Reifen bei härteren Einsätzen nicht und wird bald wieder durch Minion ersetzt. Für AM nutze ich wieder den Rubber Queen. Hat bessere All-Round-Eigenschaften als z.B. der Minion (wiegt weniger, rollt besser, zufriedenstellende Pannensicherheit und hat trotzdem noch ausreichend Grip).


----------



## blackleaf (6. April 2010)

haben MM geringeren rollwiderstand als die gängigen maxxis? seid ihr außerhalb von bikeparks immmer mit der freerideversion unterwegs? keiner erfahrungen mit ibex dh?


----------



## hopfer (6. April 2010)

MM hat mehr Rollwiderstand als Highroller und Minion mMn
Der Kaiser ist wen du viel auf steinigen Böden unterwegs bist einen versuch wert.

@Axalp
Schön!
wo warst du unterwegs? schaut irgendwie nach Alpen aus ;-)


----------



## Asha'man (7. April 2010)

MM 2.5" passt. Aber nur solange man es nicht zu hart in Anliegern angehen lässt. Wie gesagt, dann schleift er an den Sattelstreben.
Rollwiderstand der MM ist nicht ohne. Ein Grund, warum ich mich wieder auf die RQ freue. Grip ist dagegen sehr sehr gut. Vor allem, wenn es feucht wird. Allerdings bin ich da uach beim RQ positiv überrascht. Nicht so gut, wie MM...aber auch nicht viel schlechter.


----------



## lugggas (7. April 2010)

also die maxxis die ich gerade drauf hab, die advantage, rollen deutlich schlechter als die MMs. Kann mir net vorstellen, dass minion und highroller da deutlich (überhaupt) besser sind.
2.5er passen an sich schon rein, aber ich hab eben an den Sitzstreben mittlerweile auch schon silberne Stellen...


----------



## Asha'man (7. April 2010)

Der Adv. rollt noch schlechter, als MM? Welche Mischungen jeweils?


----------



## hopfer (7. April 2010)

ich finde MM rollt besonders auf Waldboden einfach nur grauenhaft.
die Highroller 60a rollt auf jeden fall besser als MM in GG der Minion ist ähnlich schlecht.
aber im Endeffekt ist das eh alles subjektiv nicht zuletzt weil wir alle etwas anderes fahren ;-)


----------



## Asha'man (7. April 2010)

Ich finde auch, dass der MM sehr viel kann. Aber rollen tut er eben nicht. Mir kommt alles doppelt so anstrengend vor, wie mit dem RQ zum Bleistift.


----------



## matiosch (7. April 2010)

Axalp schrieb:


> Mein Froggy und ich bei der Saisoneröffnung:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hab Dein Rad letzte Woche beim Flo im laden gehesen 
Es wird wohl mal zeit für ein Froggy-Treffen am Rathsberg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## B3ppo (7. April 2010)

> Es wird wohl mal zeit für ein Froggy-Treffen am Rathsberg


Bin dabei


----------



## matiosch (7. April 2010)

Woher?


----------



## lugggas (7. April 2010)

nach meiner klausur wäre ich auch dabei


----------



## matiosch (7. April 2010)

Yeeeha, wir nehmen das mal in Angriff! Ich hab morgen auch Maschinenelemente


----------



## L0cke (7. April 2010)

wha Froggy ist einfach ein Hammergerät  

heute nach der Frühjarsputz bzw Sturmschädenbeseitigung von "the old Trail"  entstanden:


----------



## Schaaf (7. April 2010)

Foto fehlt, aber habs schon gesehen. Warum habt ihr erst heute damit angefangen?


----------



## B3ppo (7. April 2010)

Erlangen City  kennen uns, du hattest doch den Ghost Freerider oder? Bin mit dem Spicy Jan unterwegs 

Hier meine Schätze nach dem Frühjahrsputz


----------



## L0cke (7. April 2010)

gefallen beide Lapierres 



Schaaf schrieb:


> Foto fehlt, aber habs schon gesehen. Warum habt ihr erst heute damit angefangen?



jetzt erst angefangen, du bist mir lustig  , Hauptkonzentration liegt bei uns auf der Vereinsstrecke die wird nach neuer Planung 2 km haben, da bleibt nciht viel Zeit für die Trails, auserdem befahre ich diese größtenteils als einziger, beim Rest liegt das Augenmerk mehr auf Abfahrt...


----------



## Schaaf (7. April 2010)

2 km  Da träume ich von. Auf die komm ich zwar auch aber doof verbunden und nix gebaut und keine schwierigkeit und allein 'n paar kicker bauen ist ja auch doof. Kann ich zu euch ziehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lugggas (7. April 2010)

hey b3ppo mein fuhrpark könnte bald sehr ähnlich aussehen 

@ franken: ansonsten können wir ja auch mal iwann kalchreuth unsicher machen!


----------



## L0cke (7. April 2010)

Schaaf schrieb:


> 2 km  Da träume ich von. Auf die komm ich zwar auch aber doof verbunden und nix gebaut und keine schwierigkeit und allein 'n paar kicker bauen ist ja auch doof. Kann ich zu euch ziehen?



oh *******, du wohnst ja schon Osthessen, ich glaub wir müssen ne kleine Mauer baun das du nicht in die Rhön kannst

aber kannst uns ja mal besuchen, hier ist seit diesem Winter Bikemäßig bzw Trailmäßig ganz schön was am Kochen  und demnächst haben wir einen Lift mit Sommerbetrieb und wir können uns einen Track dazu basteln, und wenn alles gutgeht bekommen wir noch wo anders einen noch "besseren" Berg mit Lift dazu  , aber da will ich nicht zu viel verraten, ist noch nicht ganz trocken.

p.s. wenn du evtl nahe wohnst kannst du ja mal nach Bad Hersfeld kommen, könnten auch bissel Hilfe bei der Nortshore und Steinfeld gebrauchen ^^


----------



## Schaaf (7. April 2010)

Bad Hersfeld ist nicht weit von hier.
http://maps.google.de/maps?f=d&sour...1959,0.676346&g=Bad+Hersfeld&ie=UTF8&t=h&z=10
Ich muss mal schauen wann...also ich werd jetzt auch nurnoch sachte biken. Einerseits wegen meinem Sturz und wegen Abschlussprüfungen und den normalen Klausuren. Lapierretreffen werden wir uns wohl das erste mal begegnen und wenn du Bock hast, kannst ja auf der Rückfahrt nochmal für 2-3 Stunden zu mir und Hometrails mit Hopfer rocken.


----------



## lugggas (7. April 2010)

wie jetz, dachte des wäre ein Lapierre-Treffen?


----------



## Schaaf (7. April 2010)

Hae ??  
Nein das ist am..eh..28. Mai oder 29. Mai in Willingen


----------



## Axalp (7. April 2010)

matiosch schrieb:


> Hab Dein Rad letzte Woche beim Flo im laden gehesen
> Es wird wohl mal zeit für ein Froggy-Treffen am Rathsberg



Jep. Das war meins. 

Warum Rathsberg, wenn doch Osternohe am Wochenende öffnet?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## L0cke (8. April 2010)

ich poste noch flott nen Bild, sonst labern wir hier wieder zu viel 







Schaaf schrieb:


> Bad Hersfeld ist nicht weit von hier.
> Ich muss mal schauen wann...also ich werd jetzt auch nurnoch sachte biken. Einerseits wegen meinem Sturz und wegen Abschlussprüfungen und den normalen Klausuren.



was hast du denn wieder angestellt?



Schaaf schrieb:


> Lapierretreffen werden wir uns wohl das erste mal begegnen und wenn du Bock hast, kannst ja auf der Rückfahrt nochmal für 2-3 Stunden zu mir und Hometrails mit Hopfer rocken.



können wir evtl machen, können aber auch zu mir, ind er WG ist um die Zeit viel Platz, da kann man pennen , Trails fahren , Vereinstrack ist auch nahe und Abends wird gegrillt 




lugggas schrieb:


> wie jetz, dachte des wäre ein Lapierre-Treffen?





Schaaf schrieb:


> Hae ??



könnt auch darauf bezogen sein das er ein Norco fährt 

Musst grad an "allein unter Wölfen" denken


----------



## matiosch (8. April 2010)

Dieses We wird es wohl leider nichts mit Osternohe, ich muss in die Heimat. Den Rest können wir aber gerne per PN klären, sonst wird das hier zu sehr Off-Topic 
Bin wohl ab ca. 15.30 Uhr am Rathsberg


----------



## Schaaf (8. April 2010)

@Foto
Fetter Arsch! :love





Klingt gut und auf dem Lapierre & CO Treffen wird mir wohl der Arsch versohlt *freu* :Wink:


----------



## L0cke (8. April 2010)

Schaaf schrieb:


> @Foto
> Fetter Arsch!



hab extra für dich meine Evo Short drunter gezogen, weiß ja das du drauf stehst  





Schaaf schrieb:


> Klingt gut und auf dem Lapierre & CO Treffen wird mir wohl der Arsch versohlt *freu* :Wink:



ja Schatzi darauf freu ich mich schon


----------



## Schaaf (8. April 2010)

Sowas hast du? Dainese hat ja einzelteile um fast alles zu schützen mit Protektoren. Ist wirklich krass. Da kannste echt nur mit runterfahren. Uphill...schwitze dich tot. So wohl auch schon


----------



## joker78 (9. April 2010)

War über Ostern mit meinem Frosch am Gardasee und ich muß sagen Bergauf  und Bergab echt ne Macht !!! Ride on!!!!


----------



## Bikedude001 (10. April 2010)

.. Sieht man am Grinsen !


----------



## KILLERSEPP (10. April 2010)

Hi Leute, ich weiß, dass es nicht hier hin gehört, aber ganz kurz: weiß jmd von euch, wo ich in der Region Stuttgart (max 1h fahrzeit entfernt) günstig ein Froggy herbekomme?? oder noch besser, verkauft einer seins von der letzten saison


----------



## hopfer (10. April 2010)

ein laden den ich dort kenne:
http://www.anbipa.de/


----------



## KILLERSEPP (10. April 2010)

thx schonmal

da kann ich mal vorbeischauen, wenn cih mal wieder am Bodensee bin...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funbiker9 (10. April 2010)

Mein 518 an der frischen Luft...







[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]

PS.: Ich mach immer dicke Backen wenn ich mich anstrenge


----------



## hopfer (10. April 2010)

ich schau beim Biken auch immer schrecklich aus


----------



## funbiker9 (10. April 2010)

hopfer schrieb:


> ich schau beim Biken auch immer schrecklich aus



Ich sag immer..wenns gar nichts mehr nützt, zieh ich halt einen Full Face auf


----------



## svensonn (10. April 2010)

@ killersepp

du kannst ja auch mal bei http://www.misterbike.com vorbei schauen.

Wäre in der Nähe und locker in einer Stunde zuschaffen die Anfahrt, wenn die A8 mal frei ist..............


----------



## L0cke (11. April 2010)

fährt hier wer eine 400mm Stütze und kann mir sagen wie weit er diese im Froggy versenken kann, bzw mal ein Bild machen wie das aussieht?


----------



## TeamAlter (11. April 2010)

Die wird noch ein ganzes Stück rausstehen. Meine 350er geht nicht mal komplett in den L Rahmen rein. Da fehlen noch so ca. 4 cm.


----------



## B3ppo (11. April 2010)

Da ist ne 40cm Syntace P6 drin. Tiefer geht leider nicht, muss da nochmal mit der Säge ran


----------



## Ergowolf (11. April 2010)

funbiker9 schrieb:


> Mein 518 an der frischen Luft...
> 
> [
> 
> PS.: Ich mach immer dicke Backen wenn ich mich anstrenge





Da hilft eigentlich nur: locker bleiben und bei den Abwärtssachen einfach lächeln, da wirste automatisch lockerer und der Flow hat mehr Chancen dein freund zu werden. 
becken im Lot überm Antrieb/Kurbelachse und Schultergürtel im Lot über dem Lenker, beine UND Arme leicht gebeugt und dem Fahrspaß steht nichts mehr im Wege.

Gruß

Wolfgang


----------



## funbiker9 (11. April 2010)

Ergowolf schrieb:


> Da hilft eigentlich nur: locker bleiben und bei den Abwärtssachen einfach lächeln, da wirste automatisch lockerer und der Flow hat mehr Chancen dein freund zu werden.
> becken im Lot überm Antrieb/Kurbelachse und Schultergürtel im Lot über dem Lenker, beine UND Arme leicht gebeugt und dem Fahrspaß steht nichts mehr im Wege.
> 
> Gruß
> ...



whatever 

PS.: ...und laß mal die Drogen weg...was für ein gelaber *confused*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KILLERSEPP (11. April 2010)

@ funbiker: reicht dir die 160er Gabel gut aus?


----------



## svensonn (11. April 2010)

@ killersepp

viel Federweg ist gut, aber mehr Federweg ist besser

Mir reichten die 160mm schon auch, aber wie schon gesagt 180mm von der BOS sind besser


----------



## hopfer (11. April 2010)

ich bin von Totem wieder auf Lyrik umgestiegen weil das Rad so leichter zu Händeln ist ob 2,3kg oder 3,0kg an der front ist schon ein unterschied.
außerdem ist Federweg nicht alles die Dämpfung macht auch einiges aus ;-)


----------



## funbiker9 (11. April 2010)

KILLERSEPP schrieb:


> @ funbiker: reicht dir die 160er Gabel gut aus?



Ich finde die Fox völlig ausreichend. Liegt vielleicht auch daran, daß ich mit dem Froggy nicht im Park unterwegs bin, sondern nur auf 'Freeridetouren'.

Im Bikepark würde ich dann eher zu einer 180'er tendieren.


----------



## Schaaf (11. April 2010)

3,0KG mit drum und dran? lt. Internet heissts immer 2,6kg die Totem.


----------



## hopfer (11. April 2010)

2982gr selbst gewogen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## L0cke (11. April 2010)

Schaaf schrieb:


> 3,0KG mit drum und dran? lt. Internet heissts immer 2,6kg die Totem.



die Solo Air in etwa, die 2-Step Version dagegn ist so schwer wie die Coil, glaub sogar bissel schwerer



hopfer schrieb:


> 2982gr selbst gewogen



coil


----------



## Schaaf (11. April 2010)

Fahr ich doch gleich eine Boxxer WC...


----------



## L0cke (11. April 2010)

Schaaf schrieb:


> Fahr ich doch gleich eine Boxxer WC...



lieber nicht, bin doch oft froh das ich keine DC (mehr) fahre, auserdem bringt so eine DC Gabel doch oft einen gewissen Anspruch mit sich ^^


----------



## hopfer (11. April 2010)

L0cke schrieb:


> coil


Jab, was sonst


----------



## Schaaf (11. April 2010)

L0cke schrieb:


> Anspruch



?


----------



## hopfer (11. April 2010)

da, hat er recht wen du mit einer der neuen Boxxers oder einer 40 im park auftauchst musst du auch richtig fahren können sonst gibt es Lacher...


----------



## Bikedude001 (11. April 2010)

hopfer schrieb:


> 2982gr selbst gewogen



2010 Totem Coil selber gewogen mit 2840 gr.


----------



## hopfer (11. April 2010)

mit oder ohne öl...... der Rest nennt man dann Pech 
aber dafür hab ich jetzt eine recht leichte Lyrik erwischt


----------



## Bikedude001 (11. April 2010)

hopfer schrieb:


> mit oder ohne öl...... der Rest nennt man dann Pech
> aber dafür hab ich jetzt eine recht leichte Lyrik erwischt



Nachdem ich den Ölstang korrigiert hatte. War wie immer zu wenig drin. Gabelschaft gekürzt.


----------



## L0cke (11. April 2010)

hopfer schrieb:


> da, hat er recht wen du mit einer der neuen Boxxers oder einer 40 im park auftauchst musst du auch richtig fahren können sonst gibt es Lacher...



jop, allerdings wird man wiederum mit SC auf jedem DH wieder doof angeguckt, egal wie gut man fährt und es kommen im gleichen Maße die Lacher...

Aber fernab von Bikeparks, für mich ist eine SC einfach praktischer, bzw fühle ich mich sicherer, auf technischen Trails wie auch Fahrtechnik und Tricks (die immer noch nicht wieder ganz sitzen)

Da fällt mir ein, ich muss dringend neue Reifen aufziehn, nach einem Jahr fast nur Rubber Queen, mit 10 Bikeparkbesuchen, 6 Tagen Portes du Soleil und jede Woche 1 Tag auf unserem Vereinstrack dazu noch richtig viel Trailheizen sind die Reifen nun schon ne Weile Slicks....



Bikedude001 schrieb:


> 2010 Totem Coil selber gewogen mit 2840 gr.





hopfer schrieb:


> mit oder ohne öl...... der Rest nennt man dann Pech
> aber dafür hab ich jetzt eine recht leichte Lyrik erwischt



die neue hat ,, auch richtig befüllt, weniger Öl bzw am Innenleben haben sie ja auch gebastelt soweit ich weiß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schaaf (11. April 2010)

Hab ich was verpasst?
Euch labert doch keiner an, wenn ihr mit ner Boxxer Race/Team/Wc da rumfahrt. Jeder darf fahren wie er will und mit was er will. Ob jetzt einer mit ner SC oder ner DC lahm fährt, wen interessiert das? Was habten ihr für Erfahrungen gemacht?


----------



## lugggas (12. April 2010)

hätt ich zwar net gedacht, seh ich aber ähnlich.

Wenn einer mit ner SC eine DH runterheizt, dann schaut man wohl eher weniger auf die gabel, als darauf, was er draus macht. und wenn einer mit ner boxxer runterschleicht, ja mei, dann ist er halt entweder ein poser, oder ein anfänger, der keine Lust hat, sich nach einem Jahr wieder ein neues bike zu holen, weil das alte nicht mehr genügt. von daher ist mir das recht schnuppe, wer mit was den Berg runterkommt. Aber natürlich hab auch ich einen Hals, wenn man in Hinterglemm die Pro Line und in Saalbach die X-Line runterheizt (heizen will) und vor einem Leute im Tourenoutfit im Schritttempo den Weg blockieren. Aber das ist ja wieder eine andere Geschichte.
Ich bin grad mit meiner Totem sehr zufrieden und möcht sie gegen keine andere Gabel tauschen.


----------



## L0cke (13. April 2010)

besser hät ich es nicht sagen können , der extreme Schleicher bin ich eigentlich nicht, hoffe ich zumindest ^^.

Nachher gehts gleich bei uns auf den Hometrail, bin schon ganz heiß Froggy zu fahren


----------



## lugggas (13. April 2010)

bei uns regnets, aber ich muss jetzt sowieso noch für werkstoffklausur lernen - verdammt, muss ich wirklich 

also viel spaß!

ich bin raus


----------



## L0cke (13. April 2010)

na dann viel Erfolg, auf das was reingeht in die Birne 

Ein Teil meines großen Hometracks bzw unsere Vereinsstrecke, wird wahrscheinlich mit das letzte Video bevor die neue Sektion eröffnet wird und das größere Verbindungsstück der Geschichte angehört....

da gehts jetzt hin


----------



## matiosch (13. April 2010)

Ich les da als Ort Rhön, ich sollte mich wohl mal melden wenn ich wieder zu Hause in Thüringen bin  Strecke schaut richtig gut aus!


----------



## Schaaf (13. April 2010)

Locke, der fährt dir davon 


Hauptsache ihr habt so hohe Berge und macht was draus


----------



## matiosch (13. April 2010)

Andere Sache: Kann man eine 180'er Domain auf u-Turn umbauen und dabei die echten 180 mm behalten? Dann würde ich mir eine Totem 2Step sparen 
Ich finde, dass die Domain richtig gut funkioniert.


----------



## Levty (13. April 2010)

Schöne Strecke - man musste ganz schön lange schaufeln, bis man das ganze zum Table umgearbeitet hat, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blackleaf (13. April 2010)

strecke kann einiges, ich will auch solche sprünge vor der haustür...


----------



## Bikedude001 (13. April 2010)

matiosch schrieb:


> Andere Sache: Kann man eine 180'er Domain auf u-Turn umbauen und dabei die echten 180 mm behalten? Dann würde ich mir eine Totem 2Step sparen
> Ich finde, dass die Domain richtig gut funkioniert.



Wenn du die U-Turn Einheit einbaust, hast du leider nur noch 160mm.


----------



## lugggas (13. April 2010)

gibts hier auch ein Thema, in dem ne Lyrik auf 175 mm U-turn umgebaut wird.

musste mal suchen, kann jetzt leider nicht, muss noch was für morgen anschaun...


----------



## L0cke (13. April 2010)

freut mich, wartet mal ab wenn die beiden neuen Sektionen befahrbar sind, dann wirds richtig lecker 

Ich muss wieder mal sagen das ich das ich mein Steinfröschchen einfach liebe, hab mit ihm den bisher besten Biketag in 2010 gehabt  , hoffe die Fotos die Vereinsmitglied mit seiner neuen Cam gemacht hat sind was geworden das wär dann die Krönung ^^



matiosch schrieb:


> Ich les da als Ort Rhön, ich sollte mich wohl mal melden wenn ich wieder zu Hause in Thüringen bin  Strecke schaut richtig gut aus!



ja gerne, aus welcher Ecke von Thüringen kommst du denn?



Schaaf schrieb:


> Locke, der fährt dir davon



der würd sehr vielen noch was vormachen bzw wegfahren, kannst mir glauben  , wie der abgeht, vor allem für sein Alter, ist echt hammer



Schaaf schrieb:


> Hauptsache ihr habt so hohe Berge und macht was draus



also so hoch ist der Berg gar nicht mal, aber wie du sagtest wir machen was draus 



matiosch schrieb:


> Andere Sache: Kann man eine 180'er Domain auf u-Turn umbauen und dabei die echten 180 mm behalten? Dann würde ich mir eine Totem 2Step sparen
> Ich finde, dass die Domain richtig gut funkioniert.


`
probier mal eine Totem, sind echt Welten sag ich dir  , kannst gerne mal bei mir testen.



Levty schrieb:


> Schöne Strecke - man musste ganz schön lange schaufeln, bis man das ganze zum Table umgearbeitet hat, oder?



thx, willst andeuten das die Sprünge hol sind?
Muss ich dir teilweiße recht geben, der Große Tabel hat nach dem Absprung einen ca 2x2x1 Meter großen Kasten aus Baumstämmen welche von  3 Lagen Baumstämme und Erde abgedeckt werden, danach die restlichen 6 bis 7 Meter sind wie Absprung udn Landung nicht hol, an den Seiten wiederum sind nochmal ca jeweils 30cm Überstände die nur wie Blumenkästen mit Erde befüllt sind und eig nur für den Notfall vorgesehen sind falls da mal einer landen sollte, hat aber bisher keiner gemacht ^^





Der einzige Sprung der noch teilweiße hol ist, ist der erste, der hat an den Seiten einfach Baumstämme angelegt bekommen udn Erde drüber, falls da jemand mal runterfallen sollte, die restlichen Sprünge sind in Vollbauweiße mit Erde und Baumstämmen ohne Holräume gebaut



blackleaf schrieb:


> strecke kann einiges, ich will auch solche sprünge vor der haustür...



na Haustür nicht ganz, sind 20 km, und ohne Auto kommst nicht hin, die Bussverbindungen sind einfach nur zum.....genauso wie die Fahrkartenpreise.
Der Urvater der Strecke hats von allen am besten, er muss gerade mal 600 Meter radeln dann ist er da


----------



## Levty (14. April 2010)

L0cke schrieb:


> die restlichen Sprünge sind in Vollbauweiße mit Erde und Baumstämmen ohne Holräume gebaut


Das hab ich gemeint. --> viel Arbeit.
Aber als "öffentliche" Strecke muss das sein, keine Doubles, oder?


----------



## Levty (14. April 2010)

Leider hats am Vortag geregnet... deshalb nicht die optimale Lage


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## L0cke (14. April 2010)

Levty schrieb:


> Das hab ich gemeint. --> viel Arbeit.
> Aber als "öffentliche" Strecke muss das sein, keine Doubles, oder?



kay, wegen Doubles, die müssen nicht zu sein weil es eine "öffentliche" Strecke ist, es hat einfach damit zu tun das bei uns auch blutige Anfänger fahren und da sind so Geschichten wie wir sie haben einfach für alle am besten und so hat jeder seinen Spaß bei uns und den werden wir hoffentlich noch steigern in den nächsten Wochen....

wer findet den Chickenway 






Levty schrieb:


> Leider hats am Vortag geregnet... deshalb nicht die optimale Lage



geile Schräglage, nun ist die Frage ob das einfach "Fotoschräglage" ist oder auch wenn normal gefahren wird 
Einen Anlieger der eine solche Schräglage zulässt hät ich auch gern, doch es passt einfach kein Faktor bei uns


----------



## Levty (15. April 2010)

Klar, versteh ich das mit den Tables/Doubles. Bei unserer öffentlichen hieß es, es müssen Tables sein, da ein Double zu gefährlich sei.
Komm vorbei, wir finden schon den richtigen Faktor!

Und die Schräglage stimmt, orientier dich an den Bäumen .

Hier noch was von der nicht-öffentlichen Strecke:
Keine 10m nach dem Anlieger


----------



## matiosch (15. April 2010)

Respenkt, schöne Bilder. Da kann einer sein Zeug


----------



## Asha'man (15. April 2010)

Hey der Levty ist kein Anfänger mehr.  Tolle Fotos, tolle Technik. Da will ich hin.


----------



## placeboworld80 (16. April 2010)

Das:

http://www.foxracingshox.com/bike/11/forks/36_TALAS/180_FIT_RC2 

wär doch ne schöne Gabel für mein / unsere Frösche  .  

Mich juckts schon in den Fingern  . 

Wenn die Gabel vorm Megavalanche lieferbar ist steht meine Lyrik Soloair 170 MC-DH zum Verkauf .

Marko


----------



## L0cke (16. April 2010)

Levty schrieb:


> Klar, versteh ich das mit den Tables/Doubles. Bei unserer öffentlichen hieß es, es müssen Tables sein, da ein Double zu gefährlich sei.
> Komm vorbei, wir finden schon den richtigen Faktor!



für was den Faktor finden?, p.s. glaub ist bissel weit zu dir ^^



Levty schrieb:


> Und die Schräglage stimmt, orientier dich an den Bäumen .]



meine das anders, ich meine, dass die Kurve extra langsam durchfahren wurde und man sich hat hinfallen läst bzw aus der Kurve tragen, sieht halt nach Aktion aus, ist aber keine...so Sachen sieht man auch öfters wenn man dabei ist ....





placeboworld80 schrieb:


> Das:
> 
> http://www.foxracingshox.com/bike/11/forks/36_TALAS/180_FIT_RC2
> 
> ...



*zensiert*, hier schrieb ein Foxgegner


----------



## Levty (16. April 2010)

L0cke schrieb:


> Einen Anlieger der eine solche Schräglage zulässt hät ich auch gern, doch es passt einfach kein *Faktor* bei uns


Den Faktor meine ich


----------



## matiosch (17. April 2010)

Ich hab mir jetzt eine 400'er Stütze gegönnt, aber die Optik ist gewöhnungsbedürftig (sorry für das Bild, auf der Cam war ein Filter):
Die Position ist meine Tourenposition, mit der bald 180'er Domain mit U-Turn wird das eine Bergaufrakete 





P.S. Heute endlich der erste Bikeparkbesuch mit dem Froggy - ich platze vor Vorfreude


----------



## B3ppo (17. April 2010)

matiosch schrieb:


> Ich hab mir jetzt eine 400'er Stütze gegönnt, aber die Optik ist gewöhnungsbedürftig (sorry für das Bild, auf der Cam war ein Filter):
> Die Position ist meine Tourenposition, mit der bald 180'er Domain mit U-Turn wird das eine Bergaufrakete
> 
> 
> ...



Nimm für Osternohe eine kürzere Stütze mit, 40cm lassen sich leider nicht voll versenken.
Bis heute nachmittag


----------



## matiosch (17. April 2010)

Ah Du gehst auch, dann lernt man sich mal kennen.
Ich werde die originale mitnehmen. Wir sind zu 5, ein DH in der Silber-raw-Otik wird auch bei sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## L0cke (17. April 2010)

der Fahrer (weiß leider rgad nicht mehr wer das war) des 818er Froggy hatte doch bei sich ne Topcap verbauen lassen, damit er den Federvorspann verstellen kann oder?



Levty schrieb:


> Den Faktor meine ich



aso jetzt verstehe ich es  , mhh mal schaun ob ich mal Zeit hab die 200km runterzukommen ^^



matiosch schrieb:


> Ich hab mir jetzt eine 400'er Stütze gegönnt, aber die Optik ist gewöhnungsbedürftig (sorry für das Bild, auf der Cam war ein Filter):
> Die Position ist meine Tourenposition, mit der bald 180'er Domain mit U-Turn wird das eine Bergaufrakete



hab mal gebastelt, mehr war leider mit meinem Wissen nicht drin, lads dir mal rüber damit ichs wieder aus meinem Fotoalbum nehmen kann







matiosch schrieb:


> P.S. Heute endlich der erste Bikeparkbesuch mit dem Froggy - ich platze vor Vorfreude



uiui,wohin geht es denn? wünsch schonmal viel Spaß 

edit: ok nun weiß ichs


----------



## matiosch (17. April 2010)

Mille grazie 

Zum Glück sind die Foto-Jungs da heute fähiger als ich.

Kurze Frage: Mit was hast Du das bearbeitet?


----------



## B3ppo (17. April 2010)

> ein DH in der Silber-raw-Otik


Flo?! 
Muss leider bis 13.00 arbeiten


----------



## matiosch (17. April 2010)

Exakt 
Wir sind auch erst 13.30 Uhr dort, passt doch! Den Rest dann wieder per mail oder PN, müssen den Thread nicht vollmüllen.


----------



## L0cke (17. April 2010)

matiosch schrieb:


> Kurze Frage: Mit was hast Du das bearbeitet?



ich nutze Gimp , evtl noch für dich sinnvoller Zusatz ist Gimpshop , ich persönlich hab mich aber noch nicht dran gewöhnt ^^


----------



## L0cke (21. April 2010)

whaa ich komm grad auf unkeusche Gedanken meine White Brothers DC mal ins Froggy zu pflanzen oO


----------



## TeamAlter (21. April 2010)

Schon gesehen? Fox produziert jetzt eine Gabel für mich... 



http://www.pinkbike.com/news/fox-36-180-2011.html


----------



## L0cke (25. April 2010)

ohoh Lugggas, ich hab das gleiche Problem wie du und daher hast du auch keine Antwortpm bekommen weil ich nicht schlüssig war und bin...

Ich weiß nicht wo der Weg hingehen soll mit meinem Froggy, das leichte Freeridehardtail wird von CC bis Lightfreeride weiterhin erhalten bleiben da für mich ein CC Bike aus verschiedenen Gründen nicht in Frage kommt
Das Froggy war bisher für alles von Enduro bis DH beingesetzt, war mir aber für Enduro etwas zu Overkill, vor allem vom Gewicht her, und dazu die für härteren Einsatz eingestellte Setup .... dadurch war es zu unaktiv.
Man kann das Fahrwerk zwar  verstellen, doch da würd ich jeden Tag ein anderes Setup einstellen müssen...

Gestern bin ich deshalb fleißig Bikes gefahren (natürlich im richtigen Setup ), habe festgestellt das das 951 totale Kacke ist , ein Flatline ein Bike was zu behäbig ist, das Bergamont ging noch aber es waren zu viele kleine Dinge die nicht gefielen, Trek und Demo sind schon durch, beides gute Bikes besonders das Trek, aber nicht von der Spielart her was mir mehr liegt bzw. was ich brauche, bin schlussendlich am Lapierre DH hängen geblieben (ist das immer so das man bei einer Marke bleibt, Kumpel fährt Bighit 3 und favorisiert das Demo...., ich Froggy und DH)

Jedenfalls komm ich nun leicht ins Grübeln, soll ich aufs kleinere der beiden französische DH Bikes hinausarbeiten, das Froggy vom Federweg degradieren bzw. mehr auf Leicht zu machen und damit zum Enduro umzubaun oder gar durch ein Spicy ersetzen...

Ich denke schlussendlich wird in dieser Frage nur das Fahren unter gleichen Bedingungen Klarheit bringen und ich hoffe das ihr mir da spätestens beim Treffen in Willingen helft 

p.s.
Was wiegt denn Rahmen vom Lapierre Spicy?


----------



## matiosch (25. April 2010)

Ich glaube wenn würde ich zum Spicy + DH tendieren.
Ich habe im Bekanntenkreis vom Zesty, über Spicy, mein Froggy und DH alles im Angebot.
Das Spicy macht wirklich eine Menge mit, ein Bekannter fährt das seit zwei Jahren auch heftigst im Park, macht damit aber auch Alpen-X mit mehr als 2000 hm entspannt am Tag.
Das Froggy ist für Leute wie mich, die einfach keine Lust haben, sich vor jeder Fahrt zu überlegen: Was nehm ich heute. Wenn ich ein CC-Bike hätte, würden mir die Auffahrten zwar (mehr) Spaß machen, aber ich würde oben enttäuscht stehen und mir denken: Schade, mit dem Froggy würdest Du es jetzt krachen lassen.
Ebenso anders herum.

Schlussendlich aber eine harte Entscheidung.

P.S. Wenn das Froggy zerlegst, meld Dich wegen der Totem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## B3ppo (25. April 2010)

Die schwierige Frage, wieviele Bikes braucht man 
Bei mir ist es ein Zesty und ein Froggy geworden, bei meinem Kumpel ein Spicy und ein Downhiller (Norco Atomic).
Wir sind beide zufrieden, er gibt beim Downhill mehr Gas und Höhenmeterfressen ist nicht sein Ding. Ich habe ein Zesty vom CC bis Enduro und für Freeridetouren oder Bikeparks das Froggy.



> Schlussendlich aber eine harte Entscheidung.


 - die nur ganz individuell gefällt werden kann.


----------



## Papa Midnight (25. April 2010)

Hab auch n 714 und ein 918. Ich hab jetzt für jede Gelegenheit ein kleines Schwarzes


----------



## Axalp (25. April 2010)

Fahre 514, 518 und Demo.

Habe mich aus 2 Gründen gegen das Spicy als Enduro/Light-Freerider entschieden:

1) Mag ich keine Luft-Feder-Elemente. Bevor ich ein Spicy umrüste, kauf ich lieber gleich ein Froggy. Dass ich dafür Abstriche beim Gewicht machen muss ist völlig klar. Jetzt geht's mit 17 kg entsprechend langsamer als mit 14 kg den Berg hinauf - aber damit kann ich leben.

2) Mit dem Froggy kann man nahezu alles fahren, was man mit dem Demo auch kann. Mit dem Spicy wird das teilweise schon kritisch. Sollte also 1 Bike mitten in der Saison ausfallen, hat man immer Ersatz zur Hand.


----------



## eljugador (25. April 2010)

HI das ist mein froggy ist aber noch am umbauen


----------



## lugggas (25. April 2010)

ja, bei mir schauts tatsächlich so aus.

Aber ich fahre so 90% Stecken, auf denen man kein DH-Race bike braucht.

Das Froggy mit Stahlfeder und 180 V/h macht doch auch einiges mit.
DAs Spicy ist mir dann mit seinen 160 einfach zu nahe dran, auch wenns mit Luftdämpfung und leichteren parts schon ein ganzes stück besser hochgeht.

Von daher kommt für mich nur das zesty in Frage, aber das ist ja zum singeltrail heizen hier genau das Richtige. Falls ich doch irgendwann das Bedürfnis haben sollte, ein DH bike zu fahren, werde ich entweder das Froggy auf Luft und rel. leicht umbauen oder dem zesty ein kleines Upgrade verpassen. Kommen aber sicherlich nicht diese Saison.


----------



## Bikedude001 (25. April 2010)

Für mich passt die Kombi Froggy und Zesty am besten.

Mit dem Froggy kann man zwar auch ganz gut Touren fahren, wegen dem
flachen Sitz- und Lenkwinkel aber auf verwinkelten Trails etwas zu behäbig. Setze das lieber im Park oder auf gebauten Homespots ein.

Mit dem Zesty kann man es auf verwurzelten und/oder steinigen Abfahrten auch ganz schön krachen lassen.

Wenn ich nur ein Bike hätte, würde ich mir wohl ein Spicy holen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## L0cke (26. April 2010)

mhh Entscheidung wird nicht leicht (hab eure Antworten nur schnell überflogen) , das AM Französchen wär auch ne Option, aber obs auch mal Sprünge wegsteckt die nicht so sauber gelandet werden bzw hab einige Sprünge die in die Hänge gebaut sind auf meinen Trails, jedoch keine Landung besitzen...

Wird beim Treffen jemand mit einem DH-Lapierre dabei sein?

@matiosch mal schaun ob ich die hergebe oder evtl ins DH-Bike baue 

p.s. seit heute hab ich (menschlichen) Besuch aus Frankreich *g*


----------



## Downhillalex02 (26. April 2010)

also ich muss sagen das man mit dem froggy wirklich sher viel fahren kann außerdem find ich es mit ner 160 stahlfeder und nem dhx air wirklich gut bin früher selbst mit stahlfeder hinten gefahren und find das der dhx wirklich sehr gut ist außerdem kann man mit dem froggy auf den dt. downhillstrecken auch schon gut mit den anderen mithalten =)


----------



## L0cke (27. April 2010)

jop, ich werd mal schaun ging schon echt verdammt gut das DH Bike, evtl hatte ich auch nen extrem guten Tag und ??das Bike war auch die kleine Version??, wobei ich glaub das dürft ja kaum kürzer sein als das Froggy welches ich auch in der kleinen Größe fahre...
Geo könnt aber auch was machen...





Es ist echt eine Frage, was bringt mir mehr bzw was liegt mir mehr, Froggy oder DH...


----------



## lugggas (27. April 2010)

würde auch gerne mal das DH probieren und schauen, wie mir das liegt!

Also kauf dir eins


----------



## hopfer (27. April 2010)

wo warst du L0cke?


----------



## L0cke (27. April 2010)

lugggas schrieb:


> würde auch gerne mal das DH probieren und schauen, wie mir das liegt!
> 
> Also kauf dir eins



ich kauf mir erst ein Rad wenn ich auch weiß das ich es auch wirklich  will bzw brauche, wobei bei letzterem kann man ja bei unserem Sport immer streiten.
Ich hab halt auch immer bei der Sache im Hinterkopf, dass mir evtl die Skills für so ein Bike fehlen, auch wenn ich das DH gerne fahre bzw das so ein Bike eine gewisse Erwartungshaltung mit sich bringt...



hopfer schrieb:


> wo warst du L0cke?



Das Foto ist bei Hibike entstanden, war cool mal ein paar alten Hasen von meinem Heimtrack kennenzulernen


----------



## hopfer (28. April 2010)

die haben so ein großes test center, nicht schlecht!
hoffentlich kann ich am Gardasee auch eins Probefahren.


----------



## .t1mo (28. April 2010)

Die hatten Testival bei Hibike


----------



## Patagonia (28. April 2010)

Tag allerseits!!! Folgendes Problem:

Werd mir heut mein Rad kaufen und kann mich nachwievor nicht zwischen dem Lapierre Froggy 718 in der ltd. hammerschmidt-variante und dem aktuellen specialized enduro expert entscheiden. 
Der Preis wär 3490 für das Lapierre sowie 3200 für das Specialized.

Das Rad wird hauptsächlich für Tagestouren mit Fokus auf gepflegtes Bergabbügeln verwendet und hie und da würd ich auch gern mal in den Bikepark.

Was meint Ihr???
Grüße an alle


----------



## Freizeit-biker (28. April 2010)

Da hilft nur eine Probefahrt. Wer soll dir sagen welches Bike zu *dir* passt?
Das Froggy ist sicherlich noch mal eine Nummer stabiler ausgelegt als das Enduro. 
Froggy = Freerider
Enduro = wie der Name schon sagt. 

Für das Geld solltest Du bei jedem Bike eine Probefahrt mit etwas mehr als "Stasse hoch und wieder runter" mit deinem Händler verhandeln können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TeamAlter (30. April 2010)

Hier war doch mal der Wunsch ein Froggy mit Titanfeder zu sehen.

Bitte sehr:





Das 2-Step der Totem funktioniert nach zwei Mal einschicken jetzt einwandfrei. Die Druck - Fahrergewichttabelle auf dem Gabelholm ist aber ein Witz. Laut der würde ich unter 60 kg wiegen...


----------



## L0cke (30. April 2010)

die Feder muss schwarz sein *wegduck* xD

Auf jeden Fall ein schönes Froggy, in mit der schönsten Farbe in der es ein  Froggy je gab


----------



## Papa Midnight (1. Mai 2010)

Patagonia schrieb:


> Tag allerseits!!! Folgendes Problem:
> 
> Werd mir heut mein Rad kaufen und kann mich nachwievor nicht zwischen dem Lapierre Froggy 718 in der ltd. hammerschmidt-variante und dem aktuellen specialized enduro expert entscheiden.
> Der Preis wär 3490 für das Lapierre sowie 3200 für das Specialized.
> ...



Hat das Speiseeis ne Hammerschmidt?


----------



## TeamAlter (2. Mai 2010)

L0cke schrieb:


> die Feder muss schwarz sein *wegduck* xD
> 
> Auf jeden Fall ein schönes Froggy, in mit der schönsten Farbe in der es ein  Froggy je gab



Der Dämpfer ist nur ersatzweise drin. Bin mit dem Air sehr zufrieden und konnte auf Tour auch keinen wirklichen Unterschied beim Fahren feststellen.
Ok, außer das die Plattform beim Air bergauf deutlich mehr zumacht 

Anschprechverhalten des Stahldämpfers im Stand ist natürlich schon deutlich besser...


----------



## Patagonia (3. Mai 2010)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Hat das Speiseeis ne Hammerschmidt?



Das wär die Ausstattung:

Frame :  Alloy Hydroformed / OST 180mm 
Shock absorber :  Fox DHX Air 5.0 240x76 
Fork : Fox 36 Float RC2 FIT 1.5 Taper 
Headset : LP 1-1/8-1.5 
Bottom Bracket : Sram Hammerschmidt  
Crankset : Sram Hammerschmidt All-Mountain 24T 
Stem : Thomson Elite X4 50mm Black 
Seatpost : Crank Brothers Joplin 31.6 Remote 
Handlesbars : Easton MonkeyLite DH 31.8x710mm 
Front derailleur : - 
Rear derailleur : Sram X.0 Short Cage Green 
Brakes :  Avid Elixir CR 185/185 
Shifters :  Sram X.0  
Saddle :  Syncros FL Crmo White 
Wheel :  Mavic Crossmax SX Disc 
Sprocket :  Shimano HG61 9S 11X34 
Tires : Continental Rubber Queen UST 26x2.40 
Weight : 15.0kg


----------



## bs99 (3. Mai 2010)

Papa Midnight ist Lapierre-Händler, dem brauchst du die Ausstattung des Froggy nicht aufzählen 
Ich glaub er hat das Speci gemeint und das hat in der Expert Ausstattung (dem Preis nach zu urteilen gehts wohl darum) keine Hammerschmidt, aber eine schaltbare 2fach-Ketttenführung.

Ich selbst hab zwischen Froggy/Spicy und Enduro hin und her überlegt und dann wegen eines super Angebots von Freeborn für das Enduro entschieden.
Der Kumpel mit dem ich immer biken gehe fährt das Froggy (user andi261277: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6673749&postcount=495), drum hab ich da einen ganz guten Vergleich.
Das Froggy ist einfach eine Nummer größer und ein Freerider, während das Enduro eher mit dem Spicy zu vergleichen ist.
Zudem ist das Enduro ca. 1-1,5kg leichter als das Froggy (mit vergleichbaren Anbauteilen und deswegen hab ichs mir auch genommen.
Für den Bikepark hab ich noch einen Downhiller, wenn ich alles mit einem Bike machen wollte würde ich eher das Froggy nehmen obwohl das Enduro bergab schon sehr gut geht.
Ich habe mir übrigens das günstigere Enduro genommen, bis auf die Gabel die ich noch mit einer Druckstufendämpfung upgrade und die Commandpost (die ich nachrüste) sehe ich keine wesentlichen Vorteile in der teureren Version, die den Mehrpreis rechtfertigen. Fotos sind in meinem Album.


----------



## matiosch (3. Mai 2010)

Eine subjektive Meinung in einem Marken-Thread wirst Du nur schwer finden 

Ich bin mal gespannt, Ende nächster Woche kommte meine Domain U-Turn mit 180-135 mm zurück


----------



## L0cke (3. Mai 2010)

in Kürze wird ein Revox mein Froggy schmücken, daher wird der Fox Van R frei, wer also Interesse hat soll sich melden 

p.s. was brauch ich denn eig nun für Buchsen, muss mir ja welche drehen ^^


----------



## thomatos (3. Mai 2010)

Kurze Frage: Wenn ich in mein 318er Froggy (2009) eine Gabel (Totem) mit Tapered-Steuerrohr einbauen wollte, welcher Steuersatz würde sich dafür anbieten? Gibt es da auch etwas halbwegs günstiges?
mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lugggas (3. Mai 2010)

ja Buchsen werd ich auch evtl bald neue brauchen. Maße wären also echt super. Hab mal direkt an Lapierre geschrieben, aber da kommt wohl nix.

Mein Fahrwerk darf sich bald über eine Kur bei TF freuen 



ich bin mit den FSA Steuersätzen immer recht zufrieden, machen auch vernünftige Preise wie ich finde.


----------



## L0cke (3. Mai 2010)

thomatos schrieb:


> Kurze Frage: Wenn ich in mein 318er Froggy (2009) eine Gabel (Totem) mit Tapered-Steuerrohr einbauen wollte, welcher Steuersatz würde sich dafür anbieten? Gibt es da auch etwas halbwegs günstiges?
> mfg



ich bekomm die von Hope recht günstig ansonsten fällt mir grad nichts ein was Qualität hat und günstig ist...



lugggas schrieb:


> ja Buchsen werd ich auch evtl bald neue brauchen. Maße wären also echt super. Hab mal direkt an Lapierre geschrieben, aber da kommt wohl nix.



was brauchst für welche?


----------



## Bikedude001 (4. Mai 2010)

Cane Creek Steuersätze sind super verarbeitet. Den 110er gibt es sowohl als Tapered und 1,5" .
http://www.canecreek.com/component-headsets?browse=name&name=110&product=110


----------



## Freizeit-biker (4. Mai 2010)

thomatos schrieb:


> Kurze Frage: Wenn ich in mein 318er Froggy (2009) eine Gabel (Totem) mit Tapered-Steuerrohr einbauen wollte, welcher Steuersatz würde sich dafür anbieten? Gibt es da auch etwas halbwegs günstiges?
> mfg


 
Tapered Steuersätze sind in den Online Shops noch recht rar gesäht.
Hope hat eigendlich immer ein gutes Preis Leistungs- Verhältnis.
Qualitativ auf oberstenm Niveau sind die Stuersätze von Reset. Kosten aber auch das Doppelte des Hope Steuersatzes.
FSA hab ich auch eine ganze Zeit ohne Probleme gefahren. Da musst du nur suchen wer da Tapered Steuersätze von denen hat.


----------



## thomatos (4. Mai 2010)

Danke fuer eure Infos. Ich werd mich mal in den Onlineshops umschauen. Die Preise sind ja teilweise stark unteschiedlich. 
So ein FSA ist ja ziemlich guenstig. http://www.jehlebikes.de/fsa-gravity-2-headset-taper-intergrated-1-5-semi-integrated.html
Was meint ihr dazu? Kann man den einbauen?
Oder diesen? http://www.jehlebikes.de/fas-gravity-nr3-taper-15-taper-reducer.html


----------



## Freizeit-biker (4. Mai 2010)

Die wären mir schon aus dem Bauch heraus viel zu billig. Der Erste ist ein reiner Rezuzeirsteuersatz. Der passt nur für 1 1/8'' Gabeln in 1.5 Steuerrohren.
Und der der 2. hat so wie ich das sehe noch nicht mal Industrielager. 
Unter 50  würde ich für einen  Tapered nicht gehen. Da ärgerst du dich zimlich schnell wenn du den austauschen musst. Bei den Langen Gabeln kommen schon ein paar andere Kräfte zusammen als bei einer 100 mm CC Gabel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Patagonia (4. Mai 2010)

Neues Problem...
Hab mich für das Lapierre entschieden, in der Gewissheit es handle sich um den 48er und somit größtmöglichen Rahmen. Ich mit 183 cm Körpergröße sollte ja laut diversen Foreneinträgen zum 48er greifen. Tatsächlich ist es jedoch der 43er Rahmen und natürlich gibt es nur mehr dieses eine Froggy mit bereits erwähnter Ausstattung bzw. erwähntem Preis. Mit 60mm Vorbau und der Sattelstütze auf max. nehme ich auch ne ganz ordentliche Sitzposition für den uphill ein. Sprich Schulter über Kurbelachse und Knie über Pedaldruckpunkt in horizontaler Kurbelposition. Da ich sowohl den Berg rauf als auch runterfahren will (sprich auch Tagestouren fahre) stellt sich mir nun die Frage ob ich dieses Schnäppchen, trotz gegenteiliger Foreneinträge vonwegen "über 180cm Körpergröße immer das 48er Froggy", nehmen sollte...
Vielleicht hat jemand mit meiner Körpergröße ja Erfahrung mit nem 43er Rahmen.
MfG Manuel


----------



## Feldstecher (4. Mai 2010)

Hallo, 
also ich würde es nicht nehmen, bin 1,78  und fahre das 48er Froggy und für Touren ist das 43er meiner Meinung nach nichts!
Wenn du halt kein 48er Froggy mehr fndest hol dir das Spicy 516 das scheint deinen Bedarf auch zu decken!

Grüsse
Feldstecher


----------



## bs99 (4. Mai 2010)

Patagonia schrieb:


> Neues Problem...
> Hab mich für das Lapierre entschieden, in der Gewissheit es handle sich um den 48er und somit größtmöglichen Rahmen. Ich mit 183 cm Körpergröße sollte ja laut diversen Foreneinträgen zum 48er greifen. Tatsächlich ist es jedoch der 43er Rahmen und natürlich gibt es nur mehr dieses eine Froggy mit bereits erwähnter Ausstattung bzw. erwähntem Preis. Mit 60mm Vorbau und der Sattelstütze auf max. nehme ich auch ne ganz ordentliche Sitzposition für den uphill ein. Sprich Schulter über Kurbelachse und Knie über Pedaldruckpunkt in horizontaler Kurbelposition. Da ich sowohl den Berg rauf als auch runterfahren will (sprich auch Tagestouren fahre) stellt sich mir nun die Frage ob ich dieses Schnäppchen, trotz gegenteiliger Foreneinträge vonwegen "über 180cm Körpergröße immer das 48er Froggy", nehmen sollte...
> Vielleicht hat jemand mit meiner Körpergröße ja Erfahrung mit nem 43er Rahmen.
> MfG Manuel



gehts um das beim bikestore.cc?


----------



## Fantoum (4. Mai 2010)

ich bin 1,81 und hab das kleine froggy, bin absolut zufrieden damit.
ich fahr durchaus auch touren, spring aber damit ebensoviel und fahr mal nen downhill.
ich bin froh, dass der rahmen nicht die 3cm länger ist und komme mit der sattelstütze ganz raus super klar.

weiß jetzt natürlich nicht, wie dein Beinlänge/Oberkörperverhältnis ist im Gegensatz zu mir, aber es wäre bestimmt keine totale fehlentscheidung.


----------



## funbiker9 (4. Mai 2010)

Ich würde dir auch einen 48er Rahmen empfehlen. Ich bin 1,82m, Schrittlänge 85cm --->48er.


----------



## Patagonia (4. Mai 2010)

Ja ist das vom Bikestore.cc
Ist irrtümlich als ein 48er deklariert...


----------



## Patagonia (4. Mai 2010)

funbiker9 schrieb:


> Ich würde dir auch einen 48er Rahmen empfehlen. Ich bin 1,82m, Schrittlänge 85cm --->48er.



Wie fährt sich das 518er eigentlich im Tourbetrieb... Dieses wär nämlich die Alternative... Auch wenn ich dann auf die Hammerschmidt verzichten müsste...


----------



## funbiker9 (4. Mai 2010)

Patagonia schrieb:


> Wie fährt sich das 518er eigentlich im Tourbetrieb... Dieses wär nämlich die Alternative... Auch wenn ich dann auf die Hammerschmidt verzichten müsste...



Man kann damit 'gut' Touren fahren und kommt auch zufriedenstellend den Berg hoch ohne kurz vor dem Herzinfakt zu stehen. Mittlerweile nehme ich sogar öfters das 518 als mein Enduro...für längere Gelände Touren ( 4 Stunden und mehr ...)


----------



## Janne4ever (4. Mai 2010)

Zum Thema Steuersatz: 

vom FSA Gravity E würde ich abraten, der ist Standart Mäßig im 318er verbaut und einfach nur billig. keine Indstrielager sondern so Lagerringe mit eingesetzten Kugeln. 
Ich bin auch noch auf der Suche nach einem anständigen und nicht zu teuren tapered Steuersatz. 
Der Hope ist soweit ich weiß aber kein taperd Stuersatz für 1.5er Stuerrohre sondern für Tapered Steuerrohre. 
Kann jemand von euch was zu Crankbrothers Stuersätzen sagen? wie genau ist "Directset zu verstehen" ?


Janne


----------



## matiosch (4. Mai 2010)

1,84 m, Schrittlänge 93 cm --> Größe 48

Edit: Bild ist weiter unten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freizeit-biker (4. Mai 2010)

Patagonia schrieb:


> Neues Problem...
> Hab mich für das Lapierre entschieden, in der Gewissheit es handle sich um den 48er und somit größtmöglichen Rahmen. Ich mit 183 cm Körpergröße sollte ja laut diversen Foreneinträgen zum 48er greifen. Tatsächlich ist es jedoch der 43er Rahmen und natürlich gibt es nur mehr dieses eine Froggy mit bereits erwähnter Ausstattung bzw. erwähntem Preis. Mit 60mm Vorbau und der Sattelstütze auf max. nehme ich auch ne ganz ordentliche Sitzposition für den uphill ein. Sprich Schulter über Kurbelachse und Knie über Pedaldruckpunkt in horizontaler Kurbelposition. Da ich sowohl den Berg rauf als auch runterfahren will (sprich auch Tagestouren fahre) stellt sich mir nun die Frage ob ich dieses Schnäppchen, trotz gegenteiliger Foreneinträge vonwegen "über 180cm Körpergröße immer das 48er Froggy", nehmen sollte...
> Vielleicht hat jemand mit meiner Körpergröße ja Erfahrung mit nem 43er Rahmen.
> MfG Manuel


Versteif dich nicht auf die Empfehlungen anderer. Es gibt bei allen bikes die unterschiedlichstren Meinungen. Da hilft dir nur selber Fahren. ist halt von zu vielen Faktoren abhängig. Da hilft nur Draufsetzen und entscheiden. Fühlst *du* dich a) wohl auf dem Bike oder b) würdest *du* was ändern wollen.
 a) nehmen, b) was anderes suchen.



Janne4ever schrieb:


> Zum Thema Steuersatz:
> 
> vom FSA Gravity E würde ich abraten, der ist Standart Mäßig im 318er verbaut und einfach nur billig. keine Indstrielager sondern so Lagerringe mit eingesetzten Kugeln.
> Ich bin auch noch auf der Suche nach einem anständigen und nicht zu teuren tapered Steuersatz.
> ...


Von den Kranken Brüdern hab ich bisher noch kein vernünftiges Produkt in der Hand gehabt. Joplin, 5050X, Luftpumpe) Alles in der Werkstoffaufbereitung gelandet. Die konstruieren nach Optik und nicht nach Funktionalität.  
Wenn du einen Top Steuersatz haben willst, dann schau dir die Reset an. Die sind einfach von vorne bis hinten sauber durchkonstruiert. M.M nach von der Konstruktion her besser als Chris King.


----------



## Bikedude001 (4. Mai 2010)

Janne4ever schrieb:


> Zum Thema Steuersatz:
> 
> vom FSA Gravity E würde ich abraten, der ist Standart Mäßig im 318er verbaut und einfach nur billig. keine Indstrielager sondern so Lagerringe mit eingesetzten Kugeln.
> Ich bin auch noch auf der Suche nach einem anständigen und nicht zu teuren tapered Steuersatz.
> ...


Hatte den Crank Brothers Sage 1,5 verbaut.
Hat nur einen Winter gehalten. Danach war innen alles verrostet, da
die Dichtigkeit ziemlich bescheiden ausfällt.
Der 110er von Cane Creek macht einen super Eindruck.
Gedichtete Industrielager und zusätzliche Dichtlippen am unteren und oberen Lagersitz. Dazu pornös verarbeitet.
Günstiger und auch gut ist der CC xxCII 1,5 / 1 1/8. Den verkaufen wir für 98,- Euro.

Von Hope gibt es meines Wissens nur einen step down von 1,5 auf 1 1/8 nicht Tapered.


----------



## matiosch (4. Mai 2010)

Es geht einfach nichts über selber ausprobieren.

Wie schon geschrieben: Versuche es einfach Mal ausgiebig zu fahren. Dann siehst Du ob Dir die Geometrie und alles Weitere taugt.

Joplin und 5050 können wirklich eher weniger, um es milde auszudrücken 

Ich wünsche Dir viel Erfolg be der Wahl!


----------



## lugggas (4. Mai 2010)

meine 5050XX machen bis jetzt eig keine probleme. würde sie aber trotzdem nicht mehr kaufen.

@locke: buchsen fürs froggy, natürlich!


----------



## L0cke (5. Mai 2010)

@Patagonia , ich bin 185 bei 90cm Schrittlänge, ich persönlich mag etwas kleinere Rahmen, fahr aber auch mehr Freeride, ich denke bei Touren bist mit nem größeren Rahmen besser bedient, ich kann aber mal schaun wir haben auch ein Froggy in L da kann ich mal vergleichen .
Falls du aus Hessen, Thüringen oder Nordbayern kommst, kannst du dich ja gerne mal zu uns aufmachen und Probe fahren um zu sehen was dir liegt 


@matiosch ich hab mal wieder versucht dein Bild zu retten ^^, hoffe das ich mal PS bekomme, da gehts bissel besser....

hoffe ich hab die Farben in etwa getroffen








lugggas schrieb:


> meine 5050XX machen bis jetzt eig keine probleme. würde sie aber trotzdem nicht mehr kaufen.



bin die 5050 er gefahren beim Kumpel am Hardtail, fand sie auch nicht so gut, die ich am Froggy derzeit hab find ich vom Grip her wesentlich besser (Grip ähnlich wie die Holzfeller) 
Mit der Pumpe war ich auch nicth zufrieden.
Jedoch muss ich sagen mit den Mallet 2 die ich nun über 1,5 Jahre fahre kann ich nicht klagen, und ich möcht sie nicht mehr missen 



lugggas schrieb:


> @locke: buchsen fürs froggy, natürlich!



Maße?
Meine im Froggy sind noch in ordnung, ich glaub ich fahr wirklich wie ne Pussie oO


----------



## matiosch (5. Mai 2010)

Danke L0cke  die Bilder sind alle aus einer Serie, in der ein Arbeitskollege einen Filter aus dem Photostudio noch eingestellt hatte...


----------



## Patagonia (5. Mai 2010)

Euch allen Vielen Dank für die Hilfe...
Hab mich aufgrund eines Hammer-Angebots meines Specialized Händlers jetzt doch für das Enduro Expert entschieden. Fährt sich den Berg erstklassig hoch und dann auch noch Freerider-gleich runter... Werde für kommende Pics wohl das Forum wechseln müssen 

Schönen Tag noch


----------



## mkernbach (5. Mai 2010)

mein beileid. 

verpasst dadurch eine sehr gute community ;-)


----------



## joker78 (5. Mai 2010)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funbiker9 (5. Mai 2010)

Perverse geil


----------



## lugggas (5. Mai 2010)

bei den Reifen ist dann das Geld ausgegangen, oder was ?


----------



## matiosch (5. Mai 2010)

Puhhhhh - geil!

Aber wird das Teil auch entsprechend bewegt? Sieht noch so jungfräulich aus 

Wenn de Peformance stimmt kann man auch an der Optik arbeiten, ich finde nur, dass es viel zu oft anders herum angegangen wird und das ist sinnfrei (meine Meinung).


----------



## joker78 (5. Mai 2010)

Sowieso da wars halt noch Jungreulich wurde aber schon kräftig eingeschrädert und ich muß sagen das ding geht ab !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## joker78 (5. Mai 2010)

Reifen waren noch im keller warum wegschmeißen wenn man sie verballern kann.


----------



## Freizeit-biker (5. Mai 2010)

@Joker: Kannst du mal was zu den Laufrädern und der Sattelstütze schreiben?
Hattest du bei der Stütze nicht gleich sofort richtig Ärger? Tuts die jetzt? Oder ist Sie ersetzt worden?
ich komme gerade aus dem Keller und hab meine Joplin wieder zusammengeflickt. Da war das ÖL auf einmal im Tretlager, und ich bin wie auf einem Pucki-Rad nach Haus geschlichen. Wenns eine haltbare Alternative gäb, dann käm das Mistding  zur thermischen Umformung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa Midnight (6. Mai 2010)

Lapierre Treffen Willingen

Es freut mich, euch allen mitteilen zu können, dass die Firma Lapierre am 29. und 30. Mai im Bikepark  Willingen mit einigen Testrädern vertreten sein wird.  Vor allem langhubige bikes ab 14 cm werden zur Verfügung stehen.
Fragen rund ums Thema Lapierre könnt ihr an diesem Wochenende direkt an den für unser Gebiet zuständigen Firmenmitarbeiter stellen.
Für Testfahrten ist ein GÜLTIGER Personalausweis absolut erforderlich. Aber das solltet ihr von Eurem lokalen Dealer her kennen.
Wir freuen uns schon drauf alte und neue Gesichter zu sehen! Bis bald!


----------



## joker78 (6. Mai 2010)

@freizeit-biker:zur Sattelstütze *Blacx* ja hat jetzt am anfang nicht so geklapt wie ich wollte weil der Magnet im Arsch war wurde jetzt innerhalb von ner Woche ausgetauscht und ez gehts wieder.Man muß beachten das die Glemmung nicht zu stark angezogen ist weil sonnst geht gar nix mit dem ding.Öl is keins drin also kann da schon mal nix auslaufen man muß halt ab und an a bisserl fett oben unter der schelle einfüllen und dann gehts wieder.Die Sattelstütze hat ein leichtes spiel is aber ned so schlimm und das schöne sind halt die drei stufen Verstellung.


----------



## Asha'man (6. Mai 2010)

Cool! Lapierre DH Bikes testen!!!  Obwohl vielleicht lieber nicht...sonst steh ich wieder bei Papa auf der Matte...


----------



## matiosch (6. Mai 2010)

Das klingt interessant! Würden da auch Umbauten vorgenommen?
Ich meine das im Bezug auf Cockpit und Pedale. Grund: ich fahre die Bremsen invers (rechts vordere Bremse, links hintere) und Klickies...
Ließe sich da etwas machen?


----------



## benn9411 (8. Mai 2010)

so hallo allesamt,
ich hab mal eine frage bezüglich des froggys, wurde vll schn gestellt aber trotzdem, ist es möglich und vom hersteller für dc a la boxxer,888,40,idylle,dorado usw zugelassen??

ps: ihr habt alle extremst geile räder


----------



## L0cke (8. Mai 2010)

ja ist zugelassen


----------



## benn9411 (9. Mai 2010)

super, danke für die antwort


----------



## Bikedude001 (10. Mai 2010)

Hab mal ein paar Bilder von meinem Steuersatzupdate gemacht...


----------



## L0cke (10. Mai 2010)

und ich hab ein Dämpferupdate, mir fehlen nur noch die Buchsenmaße , Länge der benötigten Buchsen wär schon was, will nicht extra Dämpfer ausbauen um zu messen, weil er gleich wieder reinkäme bis ich Buchsen für den Revox hab....
By the Way, hatten wir da nicht hier mal was wegen Nadellager bei nem Bosdämpfer?

@lugggas, was brauchst denn für Buchsen bzw ich brauch deine Maße


----------



## lugggas (10. Mai 2010)

hehe, dann müsst ich jetzt aber auch meinen vivid rausbauen.

mach ich aber erst, wenn ich ihn zu TF schicke 

Weiß doch hier sicher noch jemand!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikedude001 (10. Mai 2010)

Wollte mit demnächst einen Vivid 5.1 einbauen.
Schon jemand Erfahrungen gesammelt?


----------



## lugggas (10. Mai 2010)

meine wenigkeit. hab den b-tune drinnen, alles etwas überdämpft, etwas bockig. kommt jetzt mal zu TF und dann wird bestimmt alles wieder gut. aber schon so ein Fortschritt zum van r!


----------



## robser (11. Mai 2010)

Hallo Gemeinde, 

Hatte vor 2 Wochen üblen Sturz mit meinem Froggy (Schlüsselbein und SLAP II wird noch operiert) und bis im September mir Gedanken zu machen etwas weniger Downhill zu fahren um meine berufliche Stellung (Physio) verletzungsbedingt nicht zu gefährden. Ich möchte das 2009er 318 enduromässiger aufbauen. Es geht um den Dämpfer (Van R). Macht es Sinn den DHX Air 5.0 einzubauen, oder habe ich einen starken Performanceverlust beim Downhill, bzw.welchen Vorteil zusätzlich bringt das Propedal System mit Hebel beim Uphill?
Einbaumass ist 240mm richtig? Muss sonst noch was beachtet werden (OEM)?

Vielen Dank

Robin


----------



## mkernbach (11. Mai 2010)

Hab sogar noch nen DHX 5.0 Air aus meinem Frosch hier rumfliegen. Modell 2010 und vielleicht 2 Wochen gefahren. Könnte ich dir kostengünstig überlassen


----------



## hopfer (12. Mai 2010)

gegen über dem Van R hast du m.M.n. keinen Performance Verlust. die Kennlinie ändert sich zwar aber das kann man verschmerzen.


----------



## robser (12. Mai 2010)

und wie siehts beim uphill aus? nützt die propedal Hebelei spürbar was? Bis jetzt habe ich einfach an der Zugstufe gedreht.
danke


----------



## Bikedude001 (12. Mai 2010)

Wenn man im Wiegetritt fährt, ist es ganz angenehm die PP Funktion einzuschalten.
Bei normaler Fahrt eigentlich unnötig.


----------



## Freizeit-biker (12. Mai 2010)

Hm, Dann scheint das wohl ein Gewichtsproblem zu sein. Wenn ich (90 kg) in den kleien Gängen bergauf fahre, dann bin ich immer recht froh, dass ich das PP zuschalten kann. Das bringt doch ein ganzes Stück mehr Ruhe ins Fahrwerk.


----------



## petzl (12. Mai 2010)

Das PP bringt mir auch bei meinen 73 kg sehr viel. Ich empfinde es als rießigen Unterschied ob ich das PP zugeschalten habe oder nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KO-62 (12. Mai 2010)

-- Passt zwar nicht direkt rein - ist mir aber wichtig --

Letztes Wochende im Bike-Park vom North-Shore abgrutscht - Schaltauge verbogen... konnte es aber wieder richten. Trotzdem ein Neues (für's FROGGY) musste her und siehe da, mein Händler (HIBIKE) konnte es kurzfristig nicht besorgen. Kurze Anfrage bei RadStand (ist hier ja sehr aktiv) und einen Tag später war es bei mir im Briefkasten. Wenn alle Händler so agieren, braucht niemand Angst vor dem Internethandel zu haben. 

Danke an RadStand!!

Und Gruß aus Aachen 

Axel


----------



## L0cke (12. Mai 2010)

jear, das ist echter Service , bei Hibike sind Schaltaugen generell ein Problem, von uns arbeiten da drei Herren und die haben auch schon berichtet das dass nicht so gut läuft damit...
Da beim nächsten Lapierrehändler in über 50 km Entfernung auch keine Schaltaugen zu bekommen waren , auch nach einem Monat nicht -.-  hab ich mir nun zwei aus Carbon gebaut, am CCler fährts ein Kumpel schon eine Trainings- bzw. Rennsaison ohne Probleme, da dürfts im Falle des Falles auch am Froggy halten


----------



## L0cke (14. Mai 2010)

sagt mal passen die Buchsen vom Fox Van auch an nen Manitou Revox?
Frage deshalb weil irgendwie die Buchsenmaße des Van beim Dämpferauge die gleichenzu sein scheinen wie beim Revox, was eig nicht sein dürfte...


----------



## hopfer (14. Mai 2010)

warum darf das nicht sein? 12,7mm oder?


----------



## placeboworld80 (14. Mai 2010)

Hallo

Hier mal paar Bilder von meinem eierlegenden Wollmilchfrosch  .

Gewicht dreckisch siehe Bild.

Marko


----------



## matiosch (14. Mai 2010)

Puh, ich hab 16,9 kg 

Schöner Aufbau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mkernbach (14. Mai 2010)

matiosch schrieb:


> Puh, ich hab 16,9 kg
> 
> Schöner Aufbau



17,2kg hier


----------



## placeboworld80 (14. Mai 2010)

Danke!

Hat noch etwas Potenzial. Slr TT, Rws Titanspanner, Titanschrauben, Aluschrauben ... 

Marko


----------



## hopfer (14. Mai 2010)

ha ab noch 14,9kg! bis die Saint Bremsen kommen...oder ich nehme doch etwas ab....Ne!

schöner Frosch! wie bist du den noch an den alten rahmen gekommen?


----------



## blackleaf (14. Mai 2010)

ich glaube der gewichtepunkt geht eindeutig an michdas letzte mal im laden waren's 18,5...einfach bitter, muss dringend abspecken der frosch, va weil's mein rad für alles ist...

@mkernbach: zum dhx air, was heißt denn kostengünstig? gerne pm...


----------



## B3ppo (14. Mai 2010)

17,5 in aktueller parkaustattung, nehm noch vorschläge zum abnehmen entgegen. wahrscheinlich muss nen 2ter lrs für touren her....


----------



## Asha'man (14. Mai 2010)

17,2kg mit Muddy Mary 2,5" (1250g der eine und fast 1300g der andere...Schwalbe gibt 950g an )
16,8kg mit RQ 2,4". 

Jetzt kommen erstmal wieder die RQ drauf. 2,5" kommt mir hinten nicht mehr drauf. Fun Cross in Winterberg mit dem 2,5" MM hinten schleift in jedem Anlieger. Ich bin zu schnell geworden.


----------



## lugggas (14. Mai 2010)

oder zu schwer 

war bei mir aber auch so.fahr grad die 2.35er mm, die passen schon besser rein. Werd aber wohl demnächst was anderes probieren.


----------



## KonaMooseman (14. Mai 2010)

Wie siehts vorne aus mit den 2,5er Muddy Mary und der Domain?

Passt das besser als im Hinterbau??


----------



## lugggas (14. Mai 2010)

vorne scho


----------



## KonaMooseman (14. Mai 2010)

alles klar, danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Paolo (14. Mai 2010)

@joker78

Kannst du vielleicht etwas zu den Iodine Laufrädern sagen?


----------



## L0cke (14. Mai 2010)

hopfer schrieb:


> warum darf das nicht sein? 12,7mm oder?



mein nur, also ich bin heut mitm Revox gefahren, hab bissel gebraucht bis ich die Compression richtig hatte, aber ich denke das Gesamtsetup passt nun, auf den Bremswellen war das Rad hinten nun schon wesentlich besser als mit dem Van.
Hohe Drops kommen noch, die waren mir heut bei der Nässe mit abgefahrenen Reifen etwas zu riskant, dürft aber passen, beim ein-Meter-Flatjump-von-Gartenmauer hab ich mich jedenfalls sehr wohlgefühlt 

Einziger Punkt sind noch die Buchsen, ich hab nun den Verdacht das dass Losbrechmoment daher kommt, kann man da nicht was mit Lagern basteln?
Halten die den Belastungen Stand?
Hatte mal so was am Norco, nur da war ich noch gut 20kg leichter und es war auch mehr Platz zwischen Dämpfer und Aufnahme Lager,Dämpferbuchsen und was noch dazukommt unterzubringen...

Wär schön wenn man helfen könnte



blackeaf schrieb:


> ich glaube der gewichtepunkt geht eindeutig an michdas letzte mal im laden waren's 18,5...einfach bitter, muss dringend abspecken der frosch, va weil's mein rad für alles ist...



mein Rad ist in ähnlicher Region 

p.s. und Bilder 

neuer Dämpfer verbaut




Die Bikes der Willingenrider aus der Rhön, das Ghost wiegt grad mal 15,6kg und ich mit der schweren Ente... 






Wer den Ring zur Federwegsausnutzung beachtet wird schnell sehen das da noch was fehlt, mein ??2 Step ist abgesoffen?? und ich kann den 2-3cm vom Federweg nicht nutzen, kann auch sein das irgendwie Öl in die Luftkartusche gekommen ist, wie schon bei meiner 55er geschehen
Jedenfalls stellt  sich wenn dies nicht der Fall ist und 2-Step defekt ist die Frage , auf Coil, oder Solo Air bzw Solo Air mit DH-Kartusche umrüsten?


----------



## placeboworld80 (14. Mai 2010)

[schöner Frosch! wie bist du den noch an den alten rahmen gekommen?[/QUOTE]

Meinen SpicyRahmen   hat Dragon-777 gekauft und ich hab zum gleichem Preis den Frosch aus einem franz. Forum bekommen.

Der Frosch wird wohl noch etwas zunehmen in Form der neuen 180mm 36Talas . Die Absenkung fehlt eben bei der Lyrik. Für DH-Pisten werde ich noch einen stabileren LRs reinbauen ( wobei ich der einzige in Liberec war ohne Platten ) und die Joplin gegen eine leichtere Stütze umstecken. Ansonsten kann man damit echt ALLES machen  .


----------



## L0cke (14. Mai 2010)

placeboworld80 schrieb:


> Der Frosch wird wohl noch etwas zunehmen in Form der neuen 180mm 36Talas . Die Absenkung fehlt eben bei der Lyrik. Für DH-Pisten werde ich noch einen stabileren LRs reinbauen ( wobei ich der einzige in Liberec war ohne Platten ) und die Joplin gegen eine leichtere Stütze umstecken. Ansonsten kann man damit echt ALLES machen  .




lass das mit der Fox, wenn sie so funst wie der Rest von den Foxengabeln, zumindest die ich hatte (36 Talas RC2,kurz Floatversion, 32 RLC und F100), kannst du sie in die Tonne kloppen.
Bei dem Preis was die gekostet haben kann man wirklich mehr erwarten...


----------



## placeboworld80 (14. Mai 2010)

Ich bin im Spicy die 36 Van RC gefahren und muß sagen dass das ein Topgabel war.


----------



## L0cke (14. Mai 2010)

naja, Van ist bissel was anderes als die Luftgabeln von Fox  und wenn es härter zugehen soll würd ich keine Luftgabel mehr von Fox kaufen


----------



## placeboworld80 (14. Mai 2010)

Komisch in der Bikebravo sind die  immer Testsieger   .


----------



## L0cke (14. Mai 2010)

placeboworld80 schrieb:


> Komisch in der Bikebravo sind die  immer Testsieger   .



ja komisch das es Geld gibt , auf deren Tests geb ich zuletzt was, zu oft haben deren Ergebnisse nicht gepasst zu dem was ich im echten Leben erlebt habe


----------



## lugggas (14. Mai 2010)

muss locke rechtgeben. bin auch schon in diversen rädern foxgabeln probegefahren, ich weiß garnet, was man an denen so finden kann? ok wenn sie am komplettrad dabei sind...aber kaufen? zu dem preis?

hab mir beim zesty daher auch nur das 214 geholt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joker78 (15. Mai 2010)

Sind schon wieder kaput weil vom Freilauf die Feder gerissen ist :-( aber so gehen die ganz gut


----------



## Paolo (15. Mai 2010)

joker78 schrieb:


> Sind schon wieder kaput weil vom Freilauf die Feder gerissen ist :-( aber so gehen die ganz gut



Ich glaube das war/ist ein Problem der ersten Serie. Soll wohl inzwischen durch ein modifiziertes Teil behoben sein.
Ist das Laufrad denn aber auch steif genug? Oder ist es eher weich?


----------



## joker78 (15. Mai 2010)

Ich sag mal passt zum Fr. zum Dh würd ichs ned nehmen


----------



## Freizeit-biker (15. Mai 2010)

Zu den Luft Gabeln: 
Nach Lyrik 2-Step, Umbau auf Solo Air, Totem Solo Air, Umbau auf Coil steht für mich eines fest:
Ab 160 mm Federweg kommt mit keine Luftgabel mehr ans Bike. 
"Coil ist Goil".
Und das die neuen MC Einheiten da jetzt funktionierende Druckstufendämpfungen haben sollen, dass glaub ich auch noch nicht so richtig.
Selbst die 150er Fox RL im Zesty taucht mir inzwischen schon viel zu schnell durch den Ferderweg.


----------



## L0cke (15. Mai 2010)

joker78 schrieb:


> Ich sag mal passt zum Fr. zum Dh würd ichs ned nehmen



also die Felgen halte ich durchaus für DH tauglich, bin im Winter mit einem Bar Druck gefahren auf unserem Track über Wurzelteppich wie auch Steine und die Felgen haben nicht eine Delle, Patrick ist die Felge an seinem Rad letztes Jahr im IXS Cup gefahren und hat am HR grad mal eine Delle, im Vorjahr die DT sah da bissel anders aus nach der halben Saison  

Aber wenn man den ganzen Laufradsatz sieht,es reicht fürn Anfang, scheint steif genug zu sein, jedoch empfinde ich meinen Flow-CXRay-Hope LRS als steifer und die Naben sind besser, vorne hab ich etwas Spiel in der Nabe und hinten der Freilauf macht es auch bissel Probs.


----------



## L0cke (15. Mai 2010)

Steinfrosch auf der Freeride



Freizeit-biker schrieb:


> Zu den Luft Gabeln:
> Totem Solo Air, Umbau auf Coil steht für mich eines fest:
> Ab 160 mm Federweg kommt mit keine Luftgabel mehr ans Bike.



bist du beim Treffen in Willingen dabei?

@Lugggas, Flaschenrakete nun weg? noch gar kein Foto von deinem neuem Gewürz gesehen 


p.s. hat jemand Interesse an Schrauben für die Dämpferbefestigungsdingsda aus Titan, wollen nächste Woche beim Buchsendrehen welche machen

p.s.s. man hört gar nichts mehr vom Schaaf, hab ich was verpasst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freizeit-biker (15. Mai 2010)

L0cke schrieb:


> bist du beim Treffen in Willingen dabei?


Hmm, 
Würd mich ja reizen, aber das sind vom Bodensee aus halt doch über 5 Stunden Anfahrt. Da müsste dann schon noch jemand hier unten aus der Gegend mitkommen. 


L0cke schrieb:


> p.s.s. man hört gar nichts mehr vom Schaaf, hab ich was verpasst


Gibt warscheinlich keine Unruhe mehr zu stiften hier


----------



## L0cke (15. Mai 2010)

Freizeit-biker schrieb:


> Hmm,
> Würd mich ja reizen, aber das sind vom Bodensee aus halt doch über 5 Stunden Anfahrt. Da müsste dann schon noch jemand hier unten aus der Gegend mitkommen.



scheinst ja grad dazu zu tendieren nach Willingen zu fahren,da frag ich doch gleich mal was du für ne Feder du in deiner Totem hast bzw was du wiegst, und ob ich evtl mal in Willingen probe fahren darf, konnte bisher nur einmal eine Totem mit Stahlfeder fahren und die war extrahart...



Freizeit-biker schrieb:


> Gibt warscheinlich keine Unruhe mehr zu stiften hier



wer weiß....


----------



## lugggas (15. Mai 2010)

@locke

die Flaschenrakete ist jetz weg, bin mit dem Rahmen is S einfach nicht klar gekommen. ja, hab jetz ein 214er! Bilder gibts, wenn die Kettenführung dran ist. Bin nur grad am überlegen welche. Wieder eine LG1+ wie am Froggy ist mir grad zu teuer. naja, mal schaun! 

Vielleicht komme ich ja auch nach Willingen, dann kannste meine coil mal mit der weichen feder probieren. Bin aber noch nicht sicher, ob das klappt!
ansonsten sieht man sich ja vll mal in osternohe 
Wobei ich auch unbedingt das DH testen will


----------



## TeamAlter (15. Mai 2010)

Asha'man schrieb:


> 17,2kg mit Muddy Mary 2,5" (1250g der eine und fast 1300g der andere...Schwalbe gibt 950g an



Bist du sicher, dass du die FR Variante (falt) und nicht die DH Version (draht) drauf hast?
Da würde das Gewicht passen.


----------



## Freizeit-biker (15. Mai 2010)

L0cke schrieb:


> scheinst ja grad dazu zu tendieren nach Willingen zu fahren,da frag ich doch gleich mal was du für ne Feder du in deiner Totem hast bzw was du wiegst, und ob ich evtl mal in Willingen probe fahren darf, konnte bisher nur einmal eine Totem mit Stahlfeder fahren und die war extrahart...


Mal schaun was die andern Beiden von unterhalb des Weisswurscht-Äquators so von sich geben. 

Die extraharte Feder ist nur für >100 geeignet. Als ich umgebaut hab hatte ich 94 kg. Da war die Rote schon zu hart. Ich hab jetzt die gelbe für 81 - 91 kg. Bei inzwischn 88 kg nutzt ich da im normalen Gelände auch nur 70 % des Federwegs.  Evtl. hat ja noch jemand eine Blaue im Gepäck. Dann kann ich auch mal unter Park-Bedingungen testen.
Die Angaben zur Federhärte bei RS sind genauso masslos übertreiben wie die Luftdruck- Angaben.


----------



## zweiterFelix (16. Mai 2010)

Hallo , 

Ich habe das hier mal versucht zu überfliegen und nach Dämpfer gesucht , habe aber nichts dazu gefunden das ihr den durchgeschlagen bekommt..

Das ist aber bei mir der Fall , ich fahre aber auch nur den Fox Van (Stahlfeder) ist der schuld ? 

Oder schlägt der Hinterbau bei euch auch bein ca. 1.5m durch ? 


Für antworten wär ich dankbar.


----------



## L0cke (16. Mai 2010)

Der Fox Van ist nicht unbedingt schuld daran das es dir am Heck durchschlägt, es können viele Faktoren sein die dies bewirken, angefangen bei der Feder, wie schwer bist du und was für eine Feder ist verbaut?
Was auch möglich ist, wie ist die Landung des Drops beschaffen, ist sie flach oder eher abschüssig, und natürlich die Landetechnik macht auch extrem viel aus.
Das sind nur drei Punkte, gibt sicherlich noch mehr woraus sich ergründen lässt warum er dir durchschlägt


----------



## matiosch (16. Mai 2010)

Da klinke ich mich mal ein:

Ich finde, dass mittlerweile leider zu oft und zu schnell am Rad und dagegen zu wenig an der eigenen Technik gearbeitet wird. 
Allein der Federweg aus Armen und Beinen ist verglichen mit dem durch das Rad gegebenen riesig, aber viele versteifen sich nur darauf, jetzt unbedingt massig Federweg am Rahmen zu haben - bzw. haben zu müssen. Ich sage nur: Ein Freerider muss nicht unbedngt 180 mm Federweg haben  Aber das ist ein anderes Thema...

Ich will hier niemandem zu nahe treten (ist auch eher allgemein gesprochen), aber den einfachen Weg - also schnell ein Teil zu wechseln - ist man immer gegangen.

Wennn Dein Dämpfer durchschlägt, schau wie Locke richtig geschrieben hat, mal nach Deiner Federrate, da sich hieraus bei auftretender Kraft durch Schlag und Gewicht ein resultierender Federweg ergibt. Wenn dieser wegen zu geringer Federkonstante (= Federhärte) "zu lang" ist, kommt Dein Rahmen und der zur Verfügung stehende Weg an seine Grenzen und Du belastest Rahmen und Dämpfer auf Block.

Wie schwer bist Du und welche Feder ist verbaut?


----------



## zweiterFelix (16. Mai 2010)

Hey , schoneinmal vielen dank für die Antworten. 

Ich bin 70kilo leicht und habe schon die 350 Feder (bis 92 Kilo) . 
Und klar , das mit dem Körper abfedern stimmt , tue ich auch.
Weil ich früher Hardtail gefahren bin und auch viel gesprungen bin , und ich habe mich schon gefielmt.



Habt ihr also keine durchschlags Probleme ? 

Gruesze.


----------



## matiosch (16. Mai 2010)

Also ich wiege nackt knapp 71 und meine den Dämpfer auch im Park nicht durchgeschlagen zu haben. Bist du Dir sicher, dass er durch war?
Wenn Du vom HT kommst, solltest Du wissen, wie abfedern geht.
Dämpfer defekt? Hast Du die Möglichkeit mal einen anderen einzubauen, einfach um zu vergleichen?
Sonst ist das doch eher seltsam...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zweiterFelix (16. Mai 2010)

Der Dämpfer ist schon untersucht worden , war alles okay . (Fachgeschaeft)
Und in der Zeit hatte ich den gleichen in neu verbaut. 
Gleiches "problem" ..

Und ja , es schlaegt durch.
Ist auf dem Video zu sehen und ich spüre es ;D


lg


----------



## matiosch (16. Mai 2010)

Stell mal rein bitte, das interessiert mich.


----------



## zweiterFelix (16. Mai 2010)

Da ; 2 Videos von einem kleinem Mäuerchen.


----------



## Asha'man (17. Mai 2010)

TeamAlter schrieb:


> Bist du sicher, dass du die FR Variante (falt) und nicht die DH Version (draht) drauf hast?
> Da würde das Gewicht passen.



Ja, bin ich. Vllt. passt das Gewicht mittlerweile...so abgefahren, wie die sind.


----------



## L0cke (17. Mai 2010)

zweiterFelix schrieb:


> Ich bin 70kilo leicht und habe schon die 350 Feder (bis 92 Kilo) .
> Und klar , das mit dem Körper abfedern stimmt , tue ich auch.
> Weil ich früher Hardtail gefahren bin und auch viel gesprungen bin , und ich habe mich schon gefielmt.
> Habt ihr also keine durchschlags Probleme ?



mhh, ich weiß nicht, also bei uns am Hometrack beim Sprung ins "Kanonenrohr" wie wir es nennen, ist der Van ziemlich am Anschlag gewesen, das ein oder andere mal hab ich da auch gemerkt das er am Limit ist, ansonsten kann ich mich nicht beklagen über heftige Durchschläge (evtl auch weil ich vom Hardtailkomme), wiege fahrfertig etwas über 80kg, nackt sind es derzeit 77kg



zweiterFelix schrieb:


> Und ja , es schlaegt durch.
> Ist auf dem Video zu sehen und ich spüre es ;D
> lg





zweiterFelix schrieb:


> Da ; 2 Videos von einem kleinem Mäuerchen.



ich seh kein Video



lugggas schrieb:


> @locke
> 
> die Flaschenrakete ist jetz weg, bin mit dem Rahmen is S einfach nicht klar gekommen. ja, hab jetz ein 214er! Bilder gibts, wenn die Kettenführung dran ist. Bin nur grad am überlegen welche. Wieder eine LG1+ wie am Froggy ist mir grad zu teuer. naja, mal schaun!



kay, die S Rakete wär evtl was fürs Projekt gewesen, sind da noch am gucken nach nem kleinem Rad, wegen Kefü, falls du nach Willingen kommst, kann es sein das ich da was schickes an meinem Rad hab 



lugggas schrieb:


> Vielleicht komme ich ja auch nach Willingen, dann kannste meine coil mal mit der weichen feder probieren. Bin aber noch nicht sicher, ob das klappt!
> ansonsten sieht man sich ja vll mal in osternohe
> Wobei ich auch unbedingt das DH testen will



Osternohe ist nicht so unseres, mal schaun evtl klappt es ja mal



Freizeit-biker schrieb:


> Mal schaun was die andern Beiden von unterhalb des Weisswurscht-Äquators so von sich geben.
> 
> Die extraharte Feder ist nur für >100 geeignet. Als ich umgebaut hab hatte ich 94 kg. Da war die Rote schon zu hart. Ich hab jetzt die gelbe für 81 - 91 kg. Bei inzwischn 88 kg nutzt ich da im normalen Gelände auch nur 70 % des Federwegs.  Evtl. hat ja noch jemand eine Blaue im Gepäck. Dann kann ich auch mal unter Park-Bedingungen testen.
> Die Angaben zur Federhärte bei RS sind genauso masslos übertreiben wie die Luftdruck- Angaben.



ich weiß, der Herr war auch einer aus der Gewichtsklasse .
Passt evtl die Feder aus der Domain, da kann ich eine mitbringen.


----------



## Freizeit-biker (17. Mai 2010)

L0cke schrieb:


> ich weiß, der Herr war auch einer aus der Gewichtsklasse .
> Passt evtl die Feder aus der Domain, da kann ich eine mitbringen.


Evtl hat Lapierre ja auch welche im Gepäck. Bin jetzt viel auf dem Zesty unterwegs gewesen. Mal schauen wie sich die Gelbe momentan so anfühlt. Evtl muss ich ja auch schon wieder abrüsten.
Ich glabe die Domain Feder ist anders. Da stimmt glaube ich der Innendurchmesser der Standrohre nicht überein.


----------



## Bloemfontein (17. Mai 2010)

Die Videos kannst du über sein Profil sehen


----------



## zweiterFelix (17. Mai 2010)

Bloemfontein schrieb:


> Die Videos kannst du über sein Profil sehen



Genau , danke.


----------



## L0cke (17. Mai 2010)

ich machs mal rein, finde bei so nem Flatdrop darfs schon durchschlagen, oder was meint ihr?
Warum hast eig schon nen anderes Hr, das originale schon platt gemacht beim dropen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## B3ppo (17. Mai 2010)

finde für so flatdrops ist das rad zu schade


----------



## zweiterFelix (17. Mai 2010)

Hey , wie gehts das so mit den videos ? xD 


Also , ich bin mit dem Rad auch schon von über 1.70meter gedropt , auf flachen Asphalt. 
Aber ich finde wen man mit einem 180 freerieder von der Mauer (das sind ~1.20 )  dropt sollte das noch nicht so am limit sein ?!

Und was heißt zu schade ? 
Ich seh das so das das Rad längst alles mit machen sollte was ich noch mehr als 1 mal mache. Und im endefekt ist es ein gebrauchsgegenstand mit dem ich spaß will. ;D
Wie seht ihr das den ? 


Und zu der Felge : Das ist die origninale , ist bloß mit ner Rütteldose angesprüht .
Das klappt echt gut . Hält! ;D


----------



## Freizeit-biker (18. Mai 2010)

Dieses Drops ins Flat gehen sicherlich stark in die Richtung Trial.
Da würde ich mich mal mit 525Rainer drüber unterhalten. Der ist mit einem Liteville 301 trialmässig unterwegs. Da gibts auch ein paar schöne Videos von Ihm. Frag Ihn mal wie er bei dem 301 den Hinterbau abgestimmt hat. Auf den Videos sieht das aus als wenn der Dämpfer knüppelhart aufgepumpt wäre.

Wenn du regelmässig solche Drops machst, bei denen der Dämpfer auf Block geht, dann kannst du dir an 5 Fingern abzählen wann da irgend ein Teil nachgibt. Wenn du Glück hast, dann schlägt nur eine Buchse oder ein Lager aus. Langfristig wird irgendwo der Rahmen oder Hinterbau reissen.
Ich würde so etwas mal als unangepasste Belastung einstufen. Das sollte ein Rahmen ab und zu mal wegstecken können. Als Dauerbelastung ist er da überfordert. Da wirst du auch auf Garantie schlecht einen neuen bekommen, da sich die Spuren nicht nur an der Bruchstelle, sodern an jedem Lager(sitz) bemerkbar machen.


----------



## Asha'man (18. Mai 2010)

Die Sprünge von der Mauer sind stumpf ins Flat und dazu noch sehr langsam. Wenn man wenigstens schnell unterwegs ist dabei...so wundert mich das nicht, dass der Dämpfer durch schlägt. Wenn das zu deinem Einsatzbereich für den Frosch gehört, pump den Dämpfer halt ordentlich auf.


----------



## zweiterFelix (18. Mai 2010)

Hui , ok. Danke. 

Beim Händler habe ich von 2meter flatdrops gesprochen , er sagte mir das es kein Problem sei.. 

Also meint ihr auch das es mit einem anderen Dämpfer nicht besser ist ?


----------



## Bloemfontein (18. Mai 2010)

naja, flatdrops sinf ja schonmal sone sache für sich.
generell wenn du schneller ins flat springst, brauchst du etwas weniger federweg und es fühlt sich auch wesentlich besser an, als wenn man das langsam macht.
Ist nicht nur beim HT so, Lord Shadow hier ausm Forum meinte das auch mit seinem Fully.

Am Däpfermodell liegts glaube ich eher weniger, mehr an der abstimmung, sprich Federhärte, Shimbesetzung und Druckstufe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hopfer (18. Mai 2010)

Ein Dämpfer wie der RC4 wo man die High Speed Druckstufe so wie den Durchschlagschutz einstellen kann wird bei so was wahrscheinlich nicht durchschlagen.


----------



## Asha'man (18. Mai 2010)

Bei einem Sprung ins Flat muss ein Großteil der kinetischen Energie von Rad und Fahrer aufgenommen werden. Das ist deutlich mehr, als bei einem bedeutend höherem Drop mit vernünftiger (geneigter Landung).
Je steiler die Landung ist, desto weniger Bewegungsenergie muss beim Aufprall auf den Boden umgewandelt werden. Das Bike behält einen Großteil der Geschwindigkeit und man rauscht die Landung runter.

Eine Landung vom 2m Drop in Winterberg/Slopestylepark hört man bei mir fast nicht. Wenn ich bei langsamem Tempo einen Meter ins Flat droppe...dann hört man das sehr deutlich. Weil mir dazu einfach die Technik fehlt. 2m ins Flat können nur die wenigsten Biker vernünftig. Bin mir nicht sicher, ob ich da jemanden im engeren Bekanntenkreis habe. Wie das geht schaust du dir am besten bei den Trial Fahrern ab. Die Landen fast stehend auf dem Hinterrad und federn dann sofort richtung Vorderrad ab. Das ist aber eher nicht der Bereich für den das Froggy gemacht ist.


----------



## matiosch (21. Mai 2010)

Und wieder ist das Froggy funktionaler geworden.
Bilder im freien mit entsprechenden Sattelpositionen folgen...


----------



## Axalp (21. Mai 2010)

Kleiner Tip:

Die Bremsleitung solltest Du an innen und nicht außen am Standrohr verlegen. Wenn Du es sonst an einer Kante ablegst oder durchs dichte Unterholz fährst beschädigst Du bei Außenverlegung möglicherweise die Bremsleitung.

Gruß aus Erlangen nach Erlangen!


----------



## matiosch (21. Mai 2010)

Obwohl seit Jahren nichts passiert ist, werde ich es ändern, Danke 

Verstellbereich jetzt: 135-180 mm


----------



## zweiterFelix (21. Mai 2010)

Wie gehts das mit der Gabel ?? o.o 

Und wie veränderst du den Hub , währen der fahrt ?


----------



## matiosch (21. Mai 2010)

Per U-Turn Einheit aus der "kleinen" Domain mit passendem 20 mm Spacer...
Materialkosten ca. 70 .


----------



## funbiker9 (21. Mai 2010)

Mein Froggy...durfte mal in den Park...








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## L0cke (22. Mai 2010)

schönes Foto, die Pedalstellung ist aber nicht so gut


----------



## Papa Midnight (22. Mai 2010)

Sooooo flach is der Kurvenwinkel ja noch nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funbiker9 (22. Mai 2010)

*grins*

ja... am Winkel geht noch ein bisschen was.


----------



## Papa Midnight (22. Mai 2010)

Mehr Geschwindigkeit und mehr Druck nach innen...  Kette rechts!


----------



## flyingflow96 (22. Mai 2010)

hi leute,
ich fahre freeride und will mir demnächst nen bike kaufen. Höchst wahrscheinlich werdet ihr mir zu dem lapierre raten aber ich wollte trotzdem mal fragen.
lapierre froggy 518
nocro a-line park 2008
bergamont big air ltd

vielen dank schon mal im vorraus!


----------



## zweiterFelix (22. Mai 2010)

Da stehen 160-200 mm vederweg vorne zur auswahl ?! 

Das froggy 518 als rein freerieder stell ich mir weniger geeignet vor als die beiden anderen ?


----------



## flyingflow96 (22. Mai 2010)

deswegen frag ich ja...
norco zwar mit 200 mm. aber 20.9 kilo sind sehr viel.
und wir haben hier in der gegend keinen bikepark oder wirklich kranke trails aber halt schon freeride. also wäre das mit dem federweg nicht so schlimm.
das bergamont ist nen guter mitterlwert von den bikes, aber da ist ne solo air totem drin und die arbeitet nicht so schön linär.

hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen... Vielen Dank


----------



## Bikedude001 (23. Mai 2010)

Wenn du mit dem Rad Trails fahren willst und nicht ausschliesslich Park,
fällt das Norco eigentlich weg, da zu schwer.
Das Big Air ist mit Sicherheit eine gute Wahl, wegen der Totem, 
ist aber fraglich, ob die als Solo Air mehr Performance bietet als die
Van RC2 im Froggy.
Beim Froggy wirst du wohl derzeit einer der besten hinterbau Federungssysteme,
bekommen, die es derzeit am Markt gibt. http://www.active-bikes.de/images/content/tests/Lapierre_froggy Test.pdf
Wenn dir die Gabel nicht aussreichen sollte, was ich bezweifle, kannst
du die ja verkaufen und eine Totem Coil verbauen.
Wir tauschen unseren Kunden in der Regel in solchen Fällen die Gabel.
Klingt vielleicht etwas blöd, wenn ich als Händler das Froggy empfehle,
kann aber sagen, das Teil rockt !


----------



## joker78 (23. Mai 2010)

So schauts aus!!!!!!


----------



## flyingflow96 (23. Mai 2010)

vielen dank!
hab gestern auch mal auf dem froggy gesessen und es fühlt sich echt geil an.
danke nochmal für eure antworten...


----------



## robser (23. Mai 2010)

Hi Gemeinde, 

nachdem ich mir das Schlüsselbein gebrochen habe und Zeit zum Nachdenken habe, möchte ich euch was fragen. Bis jetzt habe ich kaum Touren gemacht mit dem Froggy, vorallem Light Downhills und Freeriden. Da ich mir das aber nicht mehr leisten kann aus Verletzungsgründen (mit der Arbeit als Physio) möchte ich vermehrt nur noch Touren fahren...tendiere also Richtung Enduro (50% hoch 50% runter). Kann ich das auch locker mit dem Froggy oder sollte ich mich in Richtung weniger Federweg umschauen wie z.B. das Speci Pitch? Das wäre leichter, hat aber noch genug Reserven Bergab. Oder spielt das Froggy beim hochfahren in der gleichen Liga?

Vielen Dank

Geniesst das tolle Wetter, Robin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hopfer (23. Mai 2010)

Der Rahmen vom Frosch ist leicht und wipp neutral aber die Anbau teile besonders am 318 sind sehr schwer...mit genug Geld kann man den Frosch also schon in einen super Tourer verwandeln.
der Pitch Rahmen bietet m.M.n. keine wirklich bessere ausgangs Position, er wiegt zwar etwas weniger ist aber vom Hinterbau nicht besser hat halt nur weniger Federweg

wenn nur ein anderes Rad in frage kommen sollte dann doch lieber das Spicy das lest sich erheblich besser beschleunigen als das Pitch und ist auch noch mal ne ecke wipp neutraler


----------



## TeamAlter (23. Mai 2010)

Ich hab ja beide Räder hier stehen, wobei das Pitch meine Frau fährt.
Ich fahre eigentlich 80-90% Touren mit meinem Froggy und bin entsprechend wenig im Bikepark.
Berghoch geht das Pitch, speziell mit Fox RP23 Dämpfer deutlich besser, da die Plattform hier jegliches Wippen unterdrückt. Geht halt sehr stark in Richtung "Lock-out". Zumindest im Sitzen.
Das hat mein DHX Air im Froggy zwar auch gut im Griff, ein wenig wippen ist jedoch immer noch da.
Es kommt also eher darauf an was du für Wege bergab fahren willst.
Auf verblockten Trails läuft das Froggy schon ruhiger als ein Pitch, wobei ich mich auf dem Pitch auch sehr wohl fühle. Ich muss dazu sagen, dass das Pitch Rahmengröße M hat (ich würde für mich L bevorzugen) und aktuell eine Fox 36 Van RC2 verbaut hat.
Mein Froggy 718 ist ein L Rahmen und ich habe eine Totem 2-step drin.

Da ich eher anspruchsvollere Wege bergab bevorzugen würde ich meine Froggy aber aktuell sicher nicht gegen was anderes Tauschen.




robser schrieb:


> Hi Gemeinde,
> 
> nachdem ich mir das Schlüsselbein gebrochen habe und Zeit zum Nachdenken habe, möchte ich euch was fragen. Bis jetzt habe ich kaum Touren gemacht mit dem Froggy, vorallem Light Downhills und Freeriden. Da ich mir das aber nicht mehr leisten kann aus Verletzungsgründen (mit der Arbeit als Physio) möchte ich vermehrt nur noch Touren fahren...tendiere also Richtung Enduro (50% hoch 50% runter). Kann ich das auch locker mit dem Froggy oder sollte ich mich in Richtung weniger Federweg umschauen wie z.B. das Speci Pitch? Das wäre leichter, hat aber noch genug Reserven Bergab. Oder spielt das Froggy beim hochfahren in der gleichen Liga?
> 
> ...


----------



## Papa Midnight (23. Mai 2010)

Das Bergamont kannste nicht wirklich mit nem Froggy vergleichen. Beachte mal den unglaublichen Pedalrückschlag beim Big Air. Das ist geradezu tragisch. Wenn du wirklich was vergleichbares suchst, landest du bei Santa Cruz, Turner, Pivot oder Mondraker.


----------



## robser (24. Mai 2010)

@TeamAlter

Wie schwer ist denn das Pitch, ist das Gewicht zwischen den beiden zu vernachlässigen oder ist das Pitch das deutlich spritzigere Bike?
Mein 318 hat folgende Modifikationen: LRS Hope II mit 721, XT Kassette, Thomson Elite Sattelstütze und Vorbau, Sunline Lenker, SLX Kurbelgarnitur, Totem Coil. Würdest du das gegen ein Pitch eintauschen wollen oder würdest du eher einen DHX Air 5.0 montieren und Tourenreifen Bsp. Ardent?

Thx


----------



## TeamAlter (24. Mai 2010)

robser schrieb:


> @TeamAlter
> 
> Wie schwer ist denn das Pitch, ist das Gewicht zwischen den beiden zu vernachlässigen oder ist das Pitch das deutlich spritzigere Bike?
> Mein 318 hat folgende Modifikationen: LRS Hope II mit 721, XT Kassette, Thomson Elite Sattelstütze und Vorbau, Sunline Lenker, SLX Kurbelgarnitur, Totem Coil. Würdest du das gegen ein Pitch eintauschen wollen oder würdest du eher einen DHX Air 5.0 montieren und Tourenreifen Bsp. Ardent?
> ...



Aufgrund des Dämpfers ist das Pitch sicherlich bergauf und auf ebenen Trails spritziger.
Aber du wohnst ja auch in der Nähe der Alpen und hast somit eher spaßige, steilere Trails vor deiner Haustür. Somit würde ich beim Froggy bleiben.
Finanziell gesehen wäre ein wechsel auf ein anderes Bike auch ein schlechtes Geschäft. Das Froggy ist ja das deutlich höherwertige Bike.
Und ja, steck einen DHX Air 5.0 rein, mach 2,25er Ardents drauf (die 2.4er wären mir fast zu fett) und tausche evtl. die Gabel gegen eine Lyrik mit 170 mm oder besser die neue 36 mit 180 mm.
Dann wärst du auch vom Gewicht her im "normalen" Endurobereich und hättest noch 180 mm obendrauf. 

Ps: Den Lenker auf alle Fälle drauflassen. Ich fahre jetzt auch Touren mit einem Chromag OSX in voller Breite (760mm). Einfach nur KLASSE!


----------



## robser (24. Mai 2010)

Hey vielen Dank, 

ich bleib beim Froggy, etwas mehr Schweiss beim Hochfahren hat noch keinem Bäuchlein geschadet Dafür mehr Spass Bergab!! Werde den Dhx erwerben und später ne Lyrik nachrüsten. Welche Lyrik? Die 2 Steps sind anfällig, da würde ne Solo Air in Frage kommen. Kann man die blockieren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hopfer (24. Mai 2010)

wen Lyrik dann die 2010 170mm DH solo Air oder Coil. Blockieren kannst du sie nicht aber wen du die Low Speed Compression zu drehst rührt sich nichts mehr.


----------



## robser (24. Mai 2010)

Hey vielen Dank, 

habt mir echt wieder mal geholfen.

Geniesst das tolle Wetter!!

Robin


----------



## lugggas (24. Mai 2010)

würde ich gerne, hätte ich keine bänderzerrung. daher wohl auch kein Lapierre-Treffen für mich!


----------



## Papa Midnight (26. Mai 2010)

Abends grillen kannst auch mit nem kaputten Huf!


----------



## matiosch (26. Mai 2010)

So ich bin auch raus, hab mir heute einen miesen Schnitt am Unterarm zugezogen mit anschließender Notaufnahme.
Hauptsache im Urlaub arbeiten... ******* man...
Ein günstiger DHX 5 Air würde mich sicherlich trösten


----------



## Schaaf (26. Mai 2010)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Abends grillen kannst auch mit nem kaputten Huf!



Wo du es soeben ausgesprochen hast, wann sollte das ganze stattfinden mit dem Grillen? Ich wäre für ~18 Uhr, weil der Lift um 17:45 zu macht und wir dann eingepackt haben (mehr oder weniger). Ich bleib zudem nur Samstag


----------



## Freizeit-biker (26. Mai 2010)

Warum wird jetzt auf einmal alles zum LP Treffen hier im Froggy Fred gepostet?


----------



## Schaaf (26. Mai 2010)

Entschuldige die kleine Frage aber es bot sich an, im Treffenthread reden sie derzeit über Federgabeln aber das rechtfertigt es nicht.


----------



## stefan'70 (27. Mai 2010)

moin,
wann soll es den samstag starten in willingen, habe vor hin zu kommen! das wetter soll ja samstag mit spielen!


----------



## Freizeit-biker (27. Mai 2010)

stefan'70 schrieb:


> moin,
> wann soll es den samstag starten in willingen, habe vor hin zu kommen! das wetter soll ja samstag mit spielen!


Wir haben etwas umdisponiert. Ich versuch mal wieder in den richtigen Fred zu kommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eljugador (28. Mai 2010)

HI Leute sorry passt nicht ganz zum Thema ich weis aber muss leider mein froggy 518  von 2009 verkaufen was kann ich denn ca als fairen preis verlangen ich weis häng vom Zustand ab aber ca???? danke gruß michel


----------



## stinkyzapfen (30. Mai 2010)

hey,





habe mich leztes jahr für den frosch entschieden.
einzigstes problem.die moneten waren nicht greifbar....
dieses jahr will ich immernoch einen 718 rahmen,das geld is jezt auch da.
aber die farbe nichmehr......

deshalb hier die frage.... will nich zufällig jemand sein (noch ganz grünes/2009 er modell ) loswerden?


oder weiß jemand wo ich noch einen hebekommen kann.
denn das 2010er modell gefällt mir leider überhauptnichmehr.

und den neuen rahmen umlackieren zu lassen finde ich dann doch zu übertrieben....


mfg sandro


----------



## TeamAlter (30. Mai 2010)

stinkyzapfen schrieb:


> ...
> 
> 
> oder weiß jemand wo ich noch einen hebekommen kann.
> ...



Also loswerden will ich meins auf keinen Fall, aber ich wüßte noch ein neues falls du Rahmengröße S suchst. Schreib mir mal ne PN ;-)

Hoffentlich findest du eins. Dann bin nicht der einzige Sandro der Froggy 718 fährt


----------



## stinkyzapfen (30. Mai 2010)

hm.


ich dachte eher an den großen.....


der kleine is 42er und er große en 48 richtig?


mfg sandro


----------



## TeamAlter (31. Mai 2010)

Genau, der S Rahmen ist ein 43er.
Musst dir aber mal die Größentabellen ansehen. So viel macht das von der Rahmenlänge her auch nicht aus.


----------



## Freizeit-biker (31. Mai 2010)

3 cm sind in der Rahmenlänge und vor allem beim Radstand nicht gerade wenig.


----------



## TeamAlter (31. Mai 2010)

Hab ich auch gerade gesehen. Hatte 1,5 cm in Erinnerung...


----------



## Levty (31. Mai 2010)

Hat einer von euch mal das Problem einer klemmenden Kette gehabt? Also zwischen Kettenstrebe und Reifen?

Bei mir rutscht in letzter Zeit sehr oft die Kette zwischen Strebe und Reifen rein. Und wenn ich nicht reintrete, bleibt die auch da (logischer Weise...).

Ich fahre eine Hammerschmidt und Maxxis Minon in 2.5" auf ZXR Flow Felgen. Zugegeben, viel Platz ist da nicht, aber es darf doch nicht sein. 

Na bin ich mal gespannt auf die Expertenmeinung hier 

Cheers und vielen Dank schonmal!


----------



## hopfer (31. Mai 2010)

als ich noch 2-fach gefahren bin (22-34 oder 22-28) ist mir das nie passier obwohl ich sogar hin und wieder FR 600 felgen mit Conti Kaiser hinten fahre was noch mal ne ganze ecke breiter ist. Liegt also nicht am Rad.
bringt das Schlagwerk noch genug Spannung auf?
ist der Freilauf evtl. nicht mehr leichtgängig?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zweiterFelix (31. Mai 2010)

Ne Kette die manchmal komisch verkantet habe ich auch. 
Schon seit kauf an . 
Ich denke das liegt irgendwie am Fahrrad selbst..


----------



## Welli (31. Mai 2010)

Hi Froggy-Gemeinde.
Bin mit dem Fröschlein am Pfingst-Wochenende das 24-Stunden-Rennen in Finale Ligure gefahren. War zwar fast der einzige, der sich dies mit nem Enduro / Freerider gegeben hat, dafür hatte ich auf dem flowigen Renn-Trail bestimmt mehr Spaß als all die Spandex-bekleideten Racer mit ihren leichten aber bockigen Hardtails. War ein absolut tolles Event, kann ich jedem nur empfehlen. Das Froggy fühlt sich sauwohl auf den ligurischen Wegen.







...bevor weitere Fragen kommen: Beine rasiere ich aus PRINZIP nicht und ich bin mit Flatpedals und schweren 5.10 - Schuhen gefahren.


----------



## L0cke (31. Mai 2010)

TeamAlter schrieb:


> Also loswerden will ich meins auf keinen Fall, aber ich wüßte noch ein neues falls du Rahmengröße S suchst. Schreib mir mal ne PN ;-)
> 
> Hoffentlich findest du eins. Dann bin nicht der einzige Sandro der Froggy 718 fährt



wo , schrieb mir ne PM



Levty schrieb:


> Hat einer von euch mal das Problem einer klemmenden Kette gehabt? Also zwischen Kettenstrebe und Reifen?
> 
> Bei mir rutscht in letzter Zeit sehr oft die Kette zwischen Strebe und Reifen rein. Und wenn ich nicht reintrete, bleibt die auch da (logischer Weise...).
> 
> ...



mhh, also für mich hört sich das nach ner KEtte mit ausgeschlagenen Gliedern (schreibt man das so) an,also das die Kette ausgeleiert ist und sich zu viel nach links und rechts bewegen kann.

Ich persönlich habe deine Probleme nicht, fahre einen breiteren Reifen, jedoch dafür mit normal Zweifachschaltung vorne


----------



## funbiker9 (31. Mai 2010)

Welli schrieb:


> ...bevor weitere Fragen kommen: Beine rasiere ich aus PRINZIP nicht und ich bin mit Flatpedals und schweren 5.10 - Schuhen gefahren.



...absolut richtig so


----------



## Levty (31. Mai 2010)

hopfer schrieb:


> bringt das Schlagwerk noch genug Spannung auf?
> ist der Freilauf evtl. nicht mehr leichtgängig?


x.9 Shortcage, das Ding hat genug Spannung, das war mein erster Versuch, das zu beheben.

Aber den Freilauf check ich mal die Tage, womöglich liegt es wirklich daran. Wobei ich bei den Hopes II eher gewohnt bin, dass die immer funktionieren, nja.

Danke soweit.

@locke: Ausgeschlagene Glieder? Wenn ich jetzt ne neue Kette aufziehe, muss ich auch neue Ritzel draufbappen... Aber als letzte Konsequenz probiere ich das auch.


----------



## L0cke (31. Mai 2010)

meines im aktuellen Setup,nur mit Stahl in der Gabel statt Luft als Federelement





Foto ist auf dem Heimweg aus Willingen entstanden, da brauchte ich nen geraden Sattel 



Levty schrieb:


> @locke: Ausgeschlagene Glieder? Wenn ich jetzt ne neue Kette aufziehe, muss ich auch neue Ritzel draufbappen... Aber als letzte Konsequenz probiere ich das auch.



fahr auch Hope 

Bei mir mussten bei der Kassette (XT) die letzten 3 Ritzel neu rann (das originale Deoreteil war nach zwei Tagen Portes du Soleil fertig oO), die Kette ist noch die erste


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TeamAlter (1. Juni 2010)

Levty schrieb:


> x.9 Shortcage, das Ding hat genug Spannung, das war mein erster Versuch, das zu beheben.
> 
> Aber den Freilauf check ich mal die Tage, womöglich liegt es wirklich daran. Wobei ich bei den Hopes II eher gewohnt bin, dass die immer funktionieren, nja.
> 
> ...



Wieso brauchst du neue Ritzel wenn du die Kette wechselst? Sind die schon so runter?

Ich fahre auch Hammerschmidt, Sram X.O Schaltwerk und diverse breitere Reifen am HR und hab keine Probleme. HR Nabe ist eine 240s


----------



## zweiterFelix (1. Juni 2010)

@ L0cke 

was ist das fuer ein Dämpfer ? 

& bist du mit der Bremse zufrieden ?


----------



## L0cke (1. Juni 2010)

zweiterFelix schrieb:


> @ L0cke
> 
> was ist das fuer ein Dämpfer ?
> 
> & bist du mit der Bremse zufrieden ?



ist ein Manitou Revox mit Akira Gold Tuning





Bremse, bin ich top zufrieden, hat mich noch nicht im Stich gelassen, nicht mal in Portes du Soleil und in dem Jahr wo ich sie fahre war noch keine Entlüftung etc. nötig, sind sogar noch die ersten Beläge drauf 
Einzige was ich nun machen muss ist die Kolben mal in Stand zu setzen die sind bissel zu...


----------



## zweiterFelix (2. Juni 2010)

der Däpfer ist cool. 

Hui , bei mir hatt die Bremse in Solingen schon versagt. Also hatte keine Bremsleistung mehr und stank fürchterlich nach Bremsbelägen und die Scheibe war schon blau. 
Es war aber auch eine lange Abfahrt.. ;D


----------



## mkernbach (2. Juni 2010)

mein frosch spielt verstecken


----------



## Freizeit-biker (2. Juni 2010)

zweiterFelix schrieb:


> der Däpfer ist cool.
> 
> Hui , bei mir hatt die Bremse in Solingen schon versagt. Also hatte keine Bremsleistung mehr und stank fürchterlich nach Bremsbelägen und die Scheibe war schon blau.
> Es war aber auch eine lange Abfahrt.. ;D


Qualitativ sehr hochwertiger Beitrag. 
Bist du nicht der, der auch stumpf von der Mauer springt und sich dann beschwert, dass sein Dämpfer durchschlägt?
Gibts im bergischen Land überhaupt Abfahrten mit mehr als 200 Hm?


----------



## hopfer (2. Juni 2010)

wenn gerade Bilder posten angesagt ist mach ich mit:
Neu: Saint bremsen 
jetzt: 15,2kg


----------



## B3ppo (2. Juni 2010)

sieht auf den ersten Blick nicht so nach Leichtbau aus, wie kommst du auf das Gewicht?


----------



## matiosch (2. Juni 2010)

Hab mich auch über die 2 Kg mehr meines Rades gewundert... Aber


----------



## L0cke (2. Juni 2010)

Hopfer, mein PM-Fach will scheinbar immer noch net -.- , ist die Gabel heile angekommen?



zweiterFelix schrieb:


> der Däpfer ist cool.
> 
> Hui , bei mir hatt die Bremse in Solingen schon versagt. Also hatte keine Bremsleistung mehr und stank fürchterlich nach Bremsbelägen und die Scheibe war schon blau.
> Es war aber auch eine lange Abfahrt.. ;D



wtf, also Portes du Soleil waren es Abfahrten mit 1000hm am Stück, irgendwas machst du falsch oO, weil selbst unser Angstbremser Nummer eins hat seine K18 nicht ans Limit gebracht, da war bei seiner Elixier hingegen die Beläge schon total glasig...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hopfer (2. Juni 2010)

@Gewicht
einfach sinnvoll aufgebaut mehr nicht.
wenn jemand ne teile liste will erstelle ich eine.


----------



## lugggas (2. Juni 2010)

Dann mach doch mal 

@Locke: Was machen denn die Buchsen?


----------



## Stylo77 (3. Juni 2010)

so kommen noch einige änderungen die nächsten wochen aber ich bin schon mal sehr positiv beeindruckt


----------



## hopfer (3. Juni 2010)

Teileliste:




@Stylo 77
schönes Froggy!
aber die Reifen sind nicht dein erst oder?
Ibex FR 2.25???


----------



## B3ppo (3. Juni 2010)

@ Stylo: Lyric Solo Air?


----------



## Stylo77 (3. Juni 2010)

was soll den an den reifen nicht mein ernst sein? 
fahr die dinger seit letztem jahr

ja lyrik solo air aber nur noch ein paar tage  dann kommt die 180er talas


----------



## lugggas (3. Juni 2010)

Sven, was geht denn jetzt hier ab? Ich blick garnix mehr 

Bring mich mal in Sachen Fuhrpark auf den neuesten Stand


----------



## B3ppo (3. Juni 2010)

> auf den neuesten Stand


ich glaub den gibt es nie - bzw. ist immer sehr schnell veraltet


----------



## Stylo77 (3. Juni 2010)

also lucas 
ich hab nen froggy , tr 450 , und das izimu (wobei das auch wieder wegkommt )

so das wärs 

der stand wird dann eine weile bleiben !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hopfer (3. Juni 2010)

Stylo77 schrieb:


> was soll den an den reifen nicht mein ernst sein?
> fahr die dinger seit letztem jahr



naja, also solche "CC-pellen" fahre ich am 120mm Carbon Fully 
fürs Froggy sind die m.M.n. total unter demissioniert.
für hinten ist der Ibex 2.4 ok aber für vorne hätte der mir auch zu wenig grip.
Die 2.25 kann ich mir nicht vorstellen aufgrund von Grip und Pannen Sicherheit.


----------



## Stylo77 (3. Juni 2010)

ja kommt in den alpen auch sicher noch was anderes drauf (hier reichen die locker)

wobei ich am dh-bock auch manchmal 2,35 maxxis fahr und ich mir net vorstellen kann am freerider dickere schlappen als am dh zu fahren


----------



## lugggas (3. Juni 2010)

naja, wenn du siehst, dass er fürs Grobe (noch) zwei andere hat, dann passen die Reifen doch zum local trails gurken!

edit-bisserl zu spät


----------



## hopfer (3. Juni 2010)

könnte ich mir zwar nicht vorstellen aber ok wenn es dir passt is ja gut.
was mich aber noch brennend interessiert ist warum du vom Spicy auf Froggy gewechselt hat wen du "eh nur Hometrail und Co." damit fährst und auch noch ein DH fürs grobe hast?


----------



## Stylo77 (3. Juni 2010)

hopfer schrieb:


> wen du "eh nur Hometrail und Co." damit fährst



haupteinsatz is in den alpen aber nur solche sachen wie mit gondel hoch und dann noch ein paar höhenmeter erklimmen und auf singletrails wieder runter , und es soll leicht genug sein für hometrails was es auch ist 

prinzpiell geht das mit dem spicy auch  aber ich bin ein freund der schnelleren gangart und hätte gern etwas mehr reserven zudem passt die 180er fox besser ins froggy als ins spicy


----------



## hopfer (3. Juni 2010)

mein Einsatz gebiet entspricht ziemlich genau dem deinen 
ich muss sogar fast 20km auf Asphalt zum Spot radeln aber aktuell ist es da so schlammig das ich ohne Kaiser am Vorderrad nicht wüsste wie ich in dem Batz um die kurve kommen soll oder am ende zum stehen.
mit zweit LRS oder auch nur anderen Reifen ist es dann kein großes Problem mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stylo77 (3. Juni 2010)

ja mag sein aber in dem batz fahr ich sicher nicht in die berge 

evtl trifft man sich ja mal in saalbach oder so 

reifen sind ja auch schnell gewechselt 
aber an der kiste soll noch so viel geändert werden


----------



## Schaaf (3. Juni 2010)

Stylo77 schrieb:


>



Weiße Brücke und schwarzes Casting sieht einfach nur kacke aus. Wenn schon ganz weiß, weil der Rest auch drauf getrimmt ist.


----------



## B3ppo (3. Juni 2010)

kommt doch eh bald die 180 fox rein s.o.


----------



## TeamAlter (3. Juni 2010)

Stylo77 schrieb:


>



Kettenführung und dann zwei Kettenblätter?


@Schaaf: Über Geschmack läßt sich nicht streiten. Deine Karre wollte ich nicht mal geschenkt!


----------



## hopfer (3. Juni 2010)

wo siehst du da 2?


----------



## Schaaf (3. Juni 2010)

TeamAlter schrieb:


> Kettenführung und dann zwei Kettenblätter?
> 
> 
> @Schaaf: Über Geschmack läßt sich nicht streiten. Deine Karre wollte ich nicht mal geschenkt!



Welche Karre? Ich hab keine mehr.
Btw - nicht so ausflippen.


----------



## lugggas (3. Juni 2010)

is wohl kein kb, sondern der untere teil der kefü!


----------



## Type53 (4. Juni 2010)

Schaaf schrieb:


> Weiße Brücke und schwarzes Casting sieht einfach nur kacke aus. Wenn schon ganz weiß, weil der Rest auch drauf getrimmt ist.



Hallo, ist die Gabel umlackiert od original 2farbig?
Ich frage weil ich gern eine schwarze 170er Lyrik hätte, meines wissens aber aktuell nur weiße gibt?

gruss, jürgen


----------



## JansonJanson (4. Juni 2010)

Type53 schrieb:


> Hallo, ist die Gabel umlackiert od original 2farbig?
> Ich frage weil ich gern eine schwarze 170er Lyrik hätte, meines wissens aber aktuell nur weiße gibt?
> 
> gruss, jürgen



mit Vitamin B geht alles ...


----------



## Anderl-BAY (7. Juni 2010)

Hallo Leute,

ich will mir nen neuen Freeriderahmen zulegen...
Allerdings stellt sich mir jetzt die frage ob ich meine gabel verbauen kann,
bzw. für wieviel federweg ist der rahmen ausgelegt? Ich sah diesen rahmen hatte ihn in der hand und ich find ihn hammer^^
Liebe auf den ersten Blick.
urück zu meinem Problem, ich hab gelesen eine totem zu verbauen mit 180mm ist ok hab ich auch schon im bark gesehen allerdings ist in meinem jetzigen 2009er Bighit1 eine FOX 40 RC2 verbaut die dan ins froggy sollte.
was haltet ihr davon?
völlig absurt? oder habt ihr schonmal eins mit ner DC gesehen? 

MFG Andy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freizeit-biker (7. Juni 2010)

Es gibt mehrerer Froggys mit DC Gabeln. 
Mit einer Boxxer sieht das noch ganz vernüftig aus. Da passen die Proportionen noch. Wegen Fahrverhalten kann blackleaf was schreiben. Der hat eine ältere, absenkbare Boxxer im Froggy.

Irgend jemand hat auch schon mal ein Bild mit ner F40 im Froggy gepostet. Da musst du mal den Lapierre Sammelthread durchforsten.
Wie es sich fährt?
Rein optisch wirkte das jedenfalls eindeutig "too much". Machte den Eindruck als wenn da ein Rahmen an einer Gabel hängt, nicht mehr eine Gabel am Bike.
Aber: Form follows function. 
Das Froggy ist aber eigndlich als uphillfähiger Freerider, also auch tourentauglich einzuordnen. Ideal um auch ohne Shuttle oder Bahn zu den guten Spots zu kommen. 1000 Hm bekommt man damit noch halbwegs passabel hinauf.
Mit einer F40 ist es aber wohl nicht weit her mit der Tourentauglichkeit.

edit: ich habs gefunden


----------



## Anderl-BAY (7. Juni 2010)

Hm gefällt mir sehr gut =)
Mit meinem Bighit wurde ich auch schon oft darauf angesprochen aber als sie dan drauf saßen und ne runde gefahren sind waren sie begeistert.






finde das froggy fühlt sich viel sensibler an als da biggi.
Is der hinterbau beim froggy eigentlich asymetrisch wie beim biggi? und welche achsbreite hat das 2009er 718er?

MFG Andy


----------



## Freizeit-biker (7. Juni 2010)

Deine Fotos musst du verlinken. Copy und paste geht nicht. 

Die Froggys haben alle einen 135 mm Hinterbau. Und die Laufräder werden symetrisch eingespeicht.


----------



## joker78 (7. Juni 2010)

Was für die Romatiker!!


----------



## Asha'man (7. Juni 2010)

Immer noch viel zu sauber!


----------



## robser (7. Juni 2010)

Hinterrad ist leicht asymetrisch:



Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Länge kommt auf deine Schrittlänge an. Ich hab ne 175er saint 3-fach, will aber gegen eine RF Atlas FR tauschen. Is aber nur ein Optikding.
> das Hinterrad ist leicht asymetrisch.


----------



## Asha'man (7. Juni 2010)

Weiss jemand, was genau für Speichennippel am Froggy 518 von 2009 verbaut sind? Mir ist einer beim Nachzentrieren gebrochen, weil ich doof den Nippelspanner viel zu weit oben angesetzt habe. Würde gerne 1:1 die gleichen Nippel als Ersatz verwenden.


----------



## Levty (7. Juni 2010)

Stylo77 schrieb:


>


Alter, wie geil ist das Ding eigentlich?!


----------



## testpilot (8. Juni 2010)

Stylo77 schrieb:


>



@stylo77, kannst du mal ansage zu den mavic laufrädern machen. 

- wie lange fährst du die denn schon?
- halten die was aus? 
- also lokaltrails gehen wohl locker, wie ist es in den alpen wenn's etwas grober wird?
- gehen die auch für den leichten DH einsatz (bei sauberer fahrweise)?

gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (8. Juni 2010)

Mein Froggy in der Luft:


----------



## FrogRider518 (8. Juni 2010)

Servus,

ich fahr das froggy 518 2009 mit orginal Ausstattung. Federgabel ist die FOX 36 Van mit 160mm. Dämpfer FOX DHX Air 4.0. Bremsen sind die Formula Oro K18.
Mit dem Rad fahr ich Trails in der Umgebung, Alpen Freeride, Dirt und auch Street.
Ausserdem auch Touren mit bis zu 1000hm.
Bei den Bremsen kommt man bei einem langen Freeride in den Alpen schnell an die Grenzen. Werd ich entweder gegen eine Saint oder Code tauschen.
Die Federung würde ich auch gerne Tunen. 180mm vorne Luftdämpfer wegen des Gewichts und absenkbar sollte sie sein. 
Was für Erfahrungen habt Ihr mit euren Froggys, könnt Ihr Bremsen oder Federgabeln empfehlen?
Gruß


----------



## schnitti (8. Juni 2010)

Ich habe an meinem Froggy die Saints und bin sehr zufrieden. Hinsichtlich der Gabel gibts ja nicht soviel Auswahl wenn's mit Luft sein soll:

- Fox 36 Talas (180 mm)
- Totem 2-step (180 mm)
- Lyrik 2-step (170 mm)

Ich hoffe ich habe keine vergessen...


----------



## Freizeit-biker (8. Juni 2010)

Lass es mit den langen Luft Gabeln. Das Luftvolumen wird da einfach zu gross. Dementsprechend rauschen die alle zu schnell durch den Federweg. Mit der  Dämpfung kämpfen sie dann immer mehr oder weniger erfogreich gegen diese Probleme an.

Coil ist Goil. Das gilt bei den Langhubern immer noch.


----------



## Bikedude001 (9. Juni 2010)

Würde dir auch eine Coilgabel empfehlen. 
Der Hinterbau kann soviel, dass eine luftgefederte Gabel nicht mitkommt.


----------



## Asha'man (9. Juni 2010)

Lass die Van RC2 drin. Ist ein absolutes Sahneteil und dazu noch deutlich leichter, als z.B. eine Totem. Der große Vorteil der Totem ist ihre höhere Steifigkeit. Die 2cm mehr Federweg machen kaum einen Unterschied zur Van. Zumindest merke ich das nicht. 

Den Unterschied zur ner Luftgabel merkst du auf jeden Fall. Die funktionieren nicht halb so gut. Die Van geht schön linear und sensibel durch den gesamten Federweg. Die Talas rauscht durch den Federweg, wenn man den Luftdruck für sensibles Ansprechen und brauchbaren Sag senkt. Oder wird zu progressiv mit höherem Druck. Vorteil ist halt ein bischen Gewichtsersparnis und die Absenkung (wenn man meint, man bräuchte das).

Bin übrigens mit dem Frosch schon >1700hm Touren in den Alpen gefahren und das obwohl ich das Zesty auch dabei hatte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TeamAlter (9. Juni 2010)

schnitti schrieb:


> Ich habe an meinem Froggy die Saints und bin sehr zufrieden. Hinsichtlich der Gabel gibts ja nicht soviel Auswahl wenn's mit Luft sein soll:
> 
> - Fox 36 Talas (180 mm)
> - Totem 2-step (180 mm)
> ...



Die Totem 2-Step ist immer noch nicht zu empfehlen. Spreche aus Erfahrung. Das 2-Step funktioniert zwar jetzt, aber das Ansprechverhalten ist unter aller Sau. Ich werde in naher Zukunft wieder zu Fox wechseln.

Fox 36 Float/Talas/Van mit 180 mm Federweg wäre noch eine Option. 
Oder eine BOS wenn die jetzt eindlich ein konifiziertes Steuerrohr haben.


----------



## Anderl-BAY (9. Juni 2010)

Hm Ich Hörte immer das bei den Totems innen irgendetwas kaputt geht
und sie nichtmehr ausfedern. Aber was da genau fehlt ann ich nicht sagen... Hab vor kurzer zeit Ein 2010er Demo 7 gefahren und ein giant faith. Bei beiden war eine Totem verbaut und ich perönlich war absolut überrascht wie mies die totems ansprechen... hatte vorher eine Marzocchi 66RC3 und sie sprach sehr sehr gut an. und was die steifigkeit angeht würd ich sagen das man bedenken soll das es eine monobrücke ist und naja totem oder fox ich glaub das ne fox trotzdem viel viel besser ist... 

Zurück zum Froggy... Ich will mir ein 09er holen und werd da wahrscheinlich ne FOX 40 RC2 verbauen =D

MFG


----------



## petzl (9. Juni 2010)

@Anderl: Das mit dem Ansprechen kann ich so echt nicht bestätigen. Ich puste auf den Lenker und die Gabel senkt sich.  Hab aber auch ne Coil.
Kaputt war an meiner Totem bislang auch noch nie was und ich fahre sie jetzt seit über einem Jahr und ich mißhandel sie teilweise schon wirklich grob.

Die Totem passt super zum Hinterbau vom Froggy. Im Moment möchte ich keine andere Gabel.


----------



## Anderl-BAY (9. Juni 2010)

Habe jetzt Eben im inet geschaut und mir die totem Coil angesehen und die 66 RC3 Titanium und ich tendiere momentan sehr zur marzocchi....
Gut ich muss auch sagen das an der totem ich auch nicht sehr viel einstellen konnte... 
Aber mal sehen vorerst wird nan noch die 40 RC2 reinkommen.

Froggyhinterbau spricht sehr sensibel an oder?


----------



## robser (9. Juni 2010)

superduupersensibel


----------



## Asha'man (9. Juni 2010)

Die Totem Coil, die ich gefahren bin sprechen sehr gut an. Ähnlich gut, wie meine Van RC2. Die 2cm mehr Federweg merke ich nicht, wie gesagt. 
Größter Nachteil der Totem für mich ist das höhere Gewicht. Nicht nur beim Bergauf fahren, sondern auch beim Handling in der Luft merke ich das. Wen das nicht stört, der hat mit der Totem eine Top Gabel, die super zum Frosch passt.

Wer ich es leichter möchte: Fox Van RC2 oder Lyrik U-Turn.


----------



## lugggas (9. Juni 2010)

also ich muss sagen, dass ich zwischen der Lyrik mit 160mm und der Totem schon einen guten Unterschied bemerkt hab, sowohl natürlich Steifigkeit aber auch Federweg. Meine Totem muckt grad in der Druckstufe. Kommt dann evtl mitm Dämpfer zusammen zu TF...


----------



## TeamAlter (9. Juni 2010)

Ich beziehe mich nur auf meine 2-Step. Hatte eine Solo Air und die ging super sensibel. Die Coil von nem Bekannten spricht auch sehr fein an


----------



## Bikedude001 (10. Juni 2010)

Anderl-BAY schrieb:


> Hm Ich Hörte immer das bei den Totems innen irgendetwas kaputt geht
> und sie nichtmehr ausfedern. Aber was da genau fehlt ann ich nicht sagen... Hab vor kurzer zeit Ein 2010er Demo 7 gefahren und ein giant faith. Bei beiden war eine Totem verbaut und ich perönlich war absolut überrascht wie mies die totems ansprechen... hatte vorher eine Marzocchi 66RC3 und sie sprach sehr sehr gut an. und was die steifigkeit angeht würd ich sagen das man bedenken soll das es eine monobrücke ist und naja totem oder fox ich glaub das ne fox trotzdem viel viel besser ist...
> 
> Zurück zum Froggy... Ich will mir ein 09er holen und werd da wahrscheinlich ne FOX 40 RC2 verbauen =D
> ...



Das Problem bei Rock Shox ist oft, dass die in den unteren Kammern zu wenig Öl eingefüllt ist.
Daher sprechen die oft nicht gut an. Ist aber in 10 min. behoben.
Ein guter Händler sollte dafür nicht mehr als 15,- Euro berechen.
Hatte schon etliche Rock Shox Gabeln in eigenen Rädern und viele 
von Kunden probiert. Die sprechen alle absolut sahnig an.


----------



## Dirt06 (10. Juni 2010)

Hallo liebe Froggy-Gemeinde.

Nachdem die Standartmäßig verbaute Domain 302 am Gabelschaft gebrochen ist, da die Gustav Ms wohl ein wenig zu krass waren, suche ich nun eine neue Gabel für den Frosch.

Ich schwanke zwischen der Neuen Totem Coil DH und der neuen Boxxer Race/Team.

Jemand schon erfahrungen mit den beiden gemacht?

Wenn ja würde ich mich über diesbezügliche Kommentare freuen.


Ride on

Dennis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa Midnight (13. Juni 2010)

Die Domain ist für Bremsen bis 205 mm zugelassen. Der Bruch sollte nicht an der Gustav liegen.


----------



## Papa Midnight (13. Juni 2010)

Froggy mit eloxiertem Rahmen, eloxierte Hope V2 vented mit blauen bore caps, BOS N´dee mit blauen elox caps, und den Rest seht ihr ja. Leider nicht zu sehen die 6mm Nadellageradapter im BOS Sextoy...Mit Pedalen 16,1 kg bei Rahmengröße L / 48 cm. Die Scheiben sind inzwischen auch blau.


----------



## lugggas (13. Juni 2010)

oh ja!!

mein rahmen wird auch schwarz oder raw!

Stell mal ins Album rein, dann kann man die auch in groß anschaun!


----------



## matiosch (13. Juni 2010)

Wenn jetzt noch der rote Batzen Eloxierung weg wäre, dann 11/10


----------



## Dirt06 (13. Juni 2010)

@ Papa Midnight


... Ohne Worte....

Wo steht das Radel nochmal? 

Respekt vor dem Aufbau, seeehr edel!


----------



## Papa Midnight (13. Juni 2010)

Das steht in meinem Laden und da hat so´n total schlauer Ingenieur ne 1a Alarmanlage drumherumgebaut ;-)


----------



## Dirt06 (13. Juni 2010)

So ein Mist aber auch...


----------



## Musicman (13. Juni 2010)

Die Garantie ist doch sicher auch futsch, durch die Eloxierung, oder?


----------



## Asha'man (13. Juni 2010)

Der rote SToy auch in Blau oder Schwarz, dann super.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa Midnight (13. Juni 2010)

Suche noch jemanden, der mir den Sextoy blau macht...Wennd a also gerade einer mitliest, der das kann...


----------



## ibislover (13. Juni 2010)

woran hakt es denn?
schon mal den "forums eloxierer" madline gefragt?

achja, bombiger frosch!

wo hast du den eloxieren lassen?


----------



## Papa Midnight (13. Juni 2010)

ibislover schrieb:


> woran hakt es denn?
> schon mal den "forums eloxieren" madline gefragt?
> 
> achja, bombiger frosch!
> ...



Danke!
Habe bisher noch einfach nicht genügend Zeit gehabt mich drum zu kümmern. Ich schreibe den gleich mal an.
Elox kommt von einem Bekannten, der das in seiner Firma machen kann.


----------



## TeamAlter (13. Juni 2010)

Asha'man schrieb:


> Der rote SToy auch in Blau oder Schwarz, dann super.



... oder die blauen Teile in rot. Wäre vielleicht einfacher 

Aber fette Idee der schwarze Rahmen.


----------



## Asha'man (14. Juni 2010)

Die blauen Teile in Rot würde mir persönlich sogar besser gefallen.


----------



## Papa Midnight (14. Juni 2010)

ich bau dir gerne eins in rot auf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wolf Schreiner (14. Juni 2010)

@ Papa,

sieht das nur so aus oder ist hinten eine Steckachse drin???

Besteht überhaupt die Möglichkeit eine 12mm Steckachse hinten
im Froggy zu fahren?

Ciao
Wolf


----------



## B3ppo (14. Juni 2010)

Ja das ist möglich, ich hab auch eine drin, da gibt es nen Adapter, weiß aber grad nicht von welcher Firma. Hat mir mein Local Dealer eingebaut 

Edit: Mein natürlich Schraubachse


----------



## Papa Midnight (14. Juni 2010)

Das sieht nur so aus. Das Froggy hat eine Hope pro II mit Schraubachse drin.


----------



## andi261277 (14. Juni 2010)

Hallo!
Baue mein 918er-Bike auf Coil um (Nur Coil is Goil)
Laut Berechnung bräuchte ich bei meinem Gewicht (mit Ausrüstung) 75 kg eine 250er Feder. 250er Federn sind aber gar nicht so leicht zu bekommen!
Welche Federhärten habt ihr, und wo gibt es günstige Federn (für Fox DHX 5.0 Coil)
Bin auch am überlegen eine Titanfeder zu verbauen (wo gibts die?/welche sind gut)
Danke!


----------



## Asha'man (14. Juni 2010)

@Papa: Ich sag ja extra "mir persönlich" würde es besser gefallen. So siehts aber auch sehr geil aus. Nur der Dämpfer passt nicht zum blau. Ansonsten sehr nett. Hoffe das mal in freier Wildbahn sehen zu können.


----------



## lugggas (14. Juni 2010)

@ Andi: Ich wiege genauso viel und die 300er Feder passt bei mir perfekt!


----------



## schnitti (14. Juni 2010)

Ansonsten gibts bei BOS Federn in 25 lbs-Abstufung, also 250, 275, 300 usw.


----------



## Axalp (15. Juni 2010)

andi261277 schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Baue mein 918er-Bike auf Coil um (Nur Coil is Goil)
> Laut Berechnung bräuchte ich bei meinem Gewicht (mit Ausrüstung) 75 kg eine 250er Feder. 250er Federn sind aber gar nicht so leicht zu bekommen!
> Welche Federhärten habt ihr, und wo gibt es günstige Federn (für Fox DHX 5.0 Coil)
> ...



Wiege nur wenige Kilogramm mehr und kann bestätigen, dass dafür die 300er wunderbar passt.


----------



## MiLi (16. Juni 2010)

andi261277 schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Baue mein 918er-Bike auf Coil um (Nur Coil is Goil)
> Laut Berechnung bräuchte ich bei meinem Gewicht (mit Ausrüstung) 75 kg eine 250er Feder. 250er Federn sind aber gar nicht so leicht zu bekommen!
> Welche Federhärten habt ihr, und wo gibt es günstige Federn (für Fox DHX 5.0 Coil)
> ...



du kannst auch Marzocchi 275 kriegen. aber ich glaube dass 275 zu weich wird. ich bin auch 75kg und 300 passt super.


----------



## blackleaf (16. Juni 2010)

wiege auch um die 75 kg und bin bis vor wenigen tagen auch die 300er feder gefahren. hab momentan ne 400er manitou drin und bin psoitiv überrascht, so blöd sich's anhört irgendwie bin ich schneller damit und hab trotzdem das Gefühl, dass der Hinterbau noch gut arbeitet, den Federweg nutzt ich nach wie vor. Vielleicht dennoch nen Tick zu hart, hab mir deshalb jetzt noch ne 350er Manitou bestellt, denke die dürfte für mich perfekt sein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi261277 (16. Juni 2010)

kann ich für den Fox DHX 5.0 auch 3" Federn verwenden? Normalerweise is da ja eine 3,25er drinnen.
3,25er gibts aber nur von Fox oder?
Stimmt das daß Manitou Federn sehr schwer sind?

Braucht jemand eine 450er Feder (Original Fox)


----------



## eljugador (16. Juni 2010)

Hallo alle zusammen muss leider aus schlechter finazieller Lage mein froggy 518 grösse:s/m von 2009 verkaufen  was kann ich verlangen, wills in ebay stellen


----------



## hopfer (16. Juni 2010)

das ist aber schade!
ich denke so 2000E - 2200E ist realistisch...


----------



## blackleaf (16. Juni 2010)

andi261277 schrieb:


> kann ich für den Fox DHX 5.0 auch 3" Federn verwenden? Normalerweise is da ja eine 3,25er drinnen.
> 3,25er gibts aber nur von Fox oder?
> Stimmt das daß Manitou Federn sehr schwer sind?
> 
> Braucht jemand eine 450er Feder (Original Fox)



also die manitoufedern sind auf jeden schwerer als foxfedern...


----------



## matiosch (16. Juni 2010)

Hat jemand eine 300x3,25 Feder für den Fox Van R für mich übrig?
Würde gegen die 350'er tauschen...


----------



## eljugador (16. Juni 2010)

das ist sehr schade ja  aber was soll ich machen  brauch einer ne leber verkauf eine


----------



## hopfer (16. Juni 2010)

lass die lieber drin ich glaub die hat einen tieferen sinn....


----------



## andi261277 (16. Juni 2010)

Wie sind eigentlich die Nuke Proof Stahlfedern? Leichter als Manitou? Preis wäre auch noch OK! Gibts aber auch nur in 3"!
Was ist der Unterschied ob ich eine 3" oder eine 3,25" feder verbaue?


----------



## hopfer (16. Juni 2010)

das 3.00 oder 3.25 bezeichnet für welchen Dämpfer Hub die federn in zoll ausgelegt sind.
=> 240mm Dämpfer wie im Froggy hat 75mm Hub und somit 3 zoll => es passen sowohl 3.00 federn so wie 3.25 => der unterschied liegt in der länge! allerdings heißt das meist nicht viel, eine MZ 3.00 Feder kann z.b. länger sein als eine 3.25 Fox. Festigungs Toleranzen das es einer Sau graust auch z.B. unter Fox federn alleine.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## petzl (17. Juni 2010)

Ab wann kann man eigentlich damit rechnen, dass das 2011er Froggy vorgestellt wird?


----------



## matiosch (17. Juni 2010)

Gute Frage, kennt jemand schon den Proto vom DH?

DH

Anders, aber geil


----------



## petzl (17. Juni 2010)

matiosch schrieb:


> Gute Frage, kennt jemand schon den Proto vom DH?
> 
> DH
> 
> Anders, aber geil



Ich finds irgendwie noch gewöhnungsbedürftig. Auf den ersten Blick könnte man meinen, dass das Unterrohr gebrochen ist.


----------



## schnitti (17. Juni 2010)

petzl schrieb:


> Ab wann kann man eigentlich damit rechnen, dass das 2011er Froggy vorgestellt wird?



Angeblich sollen die neuen Modelle in Kürze in Morzine präsentiert werden. Also so wie im letzten Jahr. Ein genaues Datum weiß ich aber nicht.


----------



## hopfer (17. Juni 2010)

*EDIT:*

war letztes Jahr am 9.07 also diese Jahr vielleicht am 8.07 ?


----------



## B3ppo (17. Juni 2010)

Super, da sind wir in Morzine


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matiosch (17. Juni 2010)

Nur am rumreisen der Kerl  ich drück Euch die Daumen, ist Jan auch bei?


----------



## Bikedude001 (18. Juni 2010)

Sieht leicht und aufgeräumt aus der neue DH Rahmen...


----------



## Papa Midnight (18. Juni 2010)

Ich weiß, wo´s gezeigt wird, aber ich sags keinem  Is aber bald soweit...


----------



## Bikedude001 (18. Juni 2010)

Hi Papa 
Dann sehen wir uns ja, dort wo`s gezeigt wird....


----------



## Freizeit-biker (18. Juni 2010)

Gehöhrt das jetzt schon zum Marketing, dass ihr dem gemeinen Kunden hier den Mund wässerig macht?
Hauptsache Ihr habt die Erlaubnis, dann auch mal schleunigst ein paar Bilder zu posten.

Sauerei verfluchte, vor allem wenn man hier in Garmisch aus dem Fenster in den Regen schaut und keine Aussicht auf Besserung besteht.


----------



## TeamAlter (19. Juni 2010)

Freizeit-biker schrieb:


> Gehöhrt das jetzt schon zum Marketing, dass ihr dem gemeinen Kunden hier den Mund wässerig macht?
> Hauptsache Ihr habt die Erlaubnis, dann auch mal schleunigst ein paar Bilder zu posten.
> 
> Sauerei verfluchte, vor allem wenn man hier in Garmisch aus dem Fenster in den Regen schaut und keine Aussicht auf Besserung besteht.



Der Prototyp steht nach der DH Quali in Leogang auf Platz 1.
Kannst ja hinfahren und ihn dir ansehen...


----------



## JansonJanson (19. Juni 2010)

TeamAlter schrieb:


> Der Prototyp steht nach der DH Quali in Leogang auf Platz 1.
> Kannst ja hinfahren und ihn dir ansehen...



Laber net ... DH Quali ist heute erst am 14.00Uhr - oder kannst hellsehen ... 

erst denken - dann schreiben ...


----------



## hopfer (19. Juni 2010)

war das gezeitete Training welches TeamAlter meint.


----------



## TeamAlter (19. Juni 2010)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> Laber net ... DH Quali ist heute erst am 14.00Uhr - oder kannst hellsehen ...
> 
> erst denken - dann schreiben ...



Oh, welch freundliche Antwort...


----------



## Paolo (19. Juni 2010)

In der Quali steht er jetzt aber auch auf Platz 1 ganz knapp vor Minnaar. 
Aber es war bereits vorher klar das ihm der Kurs liegen wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Welli (19. Juni 2010)

Hallo,
brauche Eure Hilfe. Bin günstig an ne Lyrik gekommen, allerdings in der tapered Ausführung. Nun muß ich den Steuersatz wechseln. Hier meine Fragen:
1. welche Bauart, worauf muß ich achten (semi-integriert, integriert)
2. Wie bekomme ich den jetzigen raus?
3. Taugt der folgende etwas?
Syncros - AM 6061 Taper Steuersatz - 1 1/8 oben 1.5 unten
Supersolider Tapered-Steuersatz für All Mountain, Enduro und Freeride. Mit extra geringer Bauhöhe.Der original Syncros "Hardcore" Steuersatz war lange Zeit Bezugspunkt in Sachen Steuersatz-Entwicklung.
Extratiefe Edelstahl-Laufflächen, custom-Lagerungen, weiche laufende Dichtungen und Bombproof-Design!
Material: 6061 Aluminium, gehärtet und CNC-bearbeitet
Lagerung: gedichtete Stahl Industrielager

Danke!


----------



## Freizeit-biker (19. Juni 2010)

@Welli: Bist du dir sicher dass du den Steuersatz selber wechseln willst?
Deine Fragen lassen (entschuldige falls ich falsch liegen sollte) auf rel. wenig bis gar keine Erfahrung hin. 
Lass den Umbau doch besser von jemandem machen, der sich damit auskennt. Ein steuersatz Wechsel ist kein Feld auf dem man experementieren kann. Im Worst Case ist der Rahmen im Ar.... 
Das Froggy hat ein 1.5 Steuerrohr (oben und unten). Du musst also einen dazu passenden Steuersatz auswählen.


----------



## Welli (19. Juni 2010)

Danke für Deine Fürsorge, Freizeit-Biker.
Eingepresst habe ich schon mehrere Steuersätze (Aufbau Rennrad und Aufbau MTB) und schon mehrere Gabeln gewechselt und danach noch nie eine verloren. Das ist kein Problem, wenn man sorgfältig vorgeht und ordentliches Werkzeug benutzt. Habe nur noch keinen Steuersatz ausgetrieben. Werde die untere Schale von oben "sanft" ausklopfen und die obere eben von unten. *Ich kann nur nichts mit dem Unterschied "semi- integriert" anfangen*. Für mein Verständnis müsste am Froggy beides gehen. Und es interessiert mich, ob der vorgeschlagene Syncros passt.
Dass ich ein One.Five Steuerrohr im Froggy habe ist mir schon klar. Bei 1 1/8 müsste ich die tapered-Lyrik mit viel Gewalt in den Rahmen hauen 
Grüße
J.


----------



## Freizeit-biker (20. Juni 2010)

Zu Steuersatz- Standarts gibt es diese sehr informative Seite.
Gut veranschaulicht hat ACROS das in den Technischen Details zu den Steuersätzen. man muss nur einen erwischen, für den ein pdf hinterlegt ist.
So wie ich das sehe kannst du den SYNCROS AH nicht nehmen. der ist füt Tapered Steuerrohre. 
Du braucht einen Steuersatz der oben und unten 1.5 (49.65 mm Einpressduchmesser ) hat. z. B. ACROS AX-25 oder Cane Creek *XX ZSII Frustum*.


----------



## Asha'man (20. Juni 2010)

Ich stelle jetzt doch von DHX Air auf DHX Coil 5.0 um. Federhärte bin ich mir noch unschlüssig. Wiege mit Ausrüstung ca. 74-77kg und lt. eurer Berichte müsste eine 300er passen. Kommt mir aber sehr weich vor. Fahre lieber etwas härter, da ich auch viel Park fahre und beim Absprung nicht so gerne alles vom Dämpfer schlucken lasse. Würde es wohl mal mit einer 350er probieren, was meint ihr?
Welche Nachteile haben Manitou Federn? Sind erheblich günstiger.

Welche Buchsengröße brauche ich?


----------



## Bikedude001 (20. Juni 2010)

Wiege mit Kleidung c.a. 72kg.
Mit der 300er Feder steht die Markierung des Sag Indicators erst am Anfang (beim Froggy).
Mit der 350er zu wenig Sag. Ich könnte sogar mit einer 250r Feder fahren.
Denke, dass du mit der 300er bestens bedient bist.


----------



## hopfer (20. Juni 2010)

ich glaube papa hat noch ne 325er
ich fahre bei 85kg eine 350er und bin schon etwas über den sag hinaus...


----------



## Asha'man (20. Juni 2010)

Mhh ok. Dann doch Richtung 300. 

@Papa: Stimmt das? Haste noch eine über? Ich nehm sie. 

Kann ich die Buchsen vom DHX Air eigentlich weiter verwenden? Dann brauch ich mir gar keine kaufen.


----------



## hopfer (20. Juni 2010)

ja kannst du, natürlich voraus gesetzt die sind noch "gut"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asha'man (20. Juni 2010)

Ok, danke dir Peter (wie so oft). Muss mir meine mal ansehen. 1 1/2 Jahre Freeride haben evtl. Spuren hinterlassen. 

Weiss jemand welche Größe? Bestelle wohl sicherheitshalber gleich Neue?!


----------



## hopfer (21. Juni 2010)

die haben sonder Größen und sind so nicht zu bekommen.... musst also deinen LP Händler fragen ob er welche hat oder drehen lassen kann....


----------



## Asha'man (21. Juni 2010)

Meinen Händler?! Ok, der hat eh noch was gut bei mir und ich muss seinen Mech sprechen.

Papaaaaa? ;-)


----------



## Asha'man (21. Juni 2010)

Meinen Händler?! Ok, der hat eh noch was gut bei mir und ich muss seinen Mech sprechen.

Papaaaaa? ;-)


----------



## mani.r (21. Juni 2010)

Revox und Swinger habe ich hier schon ein paar gesehen am Bike. 

Fährt jemand auch einen Manitou Evolver ISX6 oder 4 am Froggy?

Bin schon mal gespannt auf die 2011er Modelle ob es sich lohnt zu warten bzw ob sich groß was ändert...


----------



## Dirt06 (22. Juni 2010)

Mal ein aktuelles Bild von meinem Frosch mit neuer Gabel.

Ride on!

http://img651.imageshack.us/img651/5892/img0243ml.jpg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matiosch (22. Juni 2010)

sorry, einfach einbinden wird nichts, da wird es leider zu groß. Ich wollte Dir einen Gefallen tun...

Aber schönes Rad, eine Totem wäre auch noch was feines!


----------



## Dirt06 (22. Juni 2010)

Auch wenn ich mich jetzt evtl. unbeliebt mache...

Aber ich habe bewusst nur den Link gesendet, da das Bild einfach zu gross ist , um es in einen Post zu bringen.


Trotzdem danke 


Edit: Ups, da warst du schon wieder schneller :-X


----------



## matiosch (22. Juni 2010)

Kleiner Tip: Wenn Du Bilder verwendest, nehme ich am liebsten http://www.file-upload.net/, da es hier nach dem Hochladen die Möglichkeit "Klickbare Voransicht für Foren" gibt.

Einen schönen Abend Euch, jetzt gibt's Lasagne


----------



## Dirt06 (22. Juni 2010)

> ...jetzt gibt's Lasagne



Dann mal guten Hunger, obwohl ichs dir nicht gönne 



Ride on


----------



## Freizeit-biker (23. Juni 2010)

Kleiner Tip aus der Werkstatt:
Falls jemand mit dem Gedanken spielen sollte einen Reset 150 Steuersatz ins Froggy zu bauen:
Der Schaft, der in den Rahmen gepresse wird, ist zu lang!
Der Steuersatz muss vorher um mind. 2 mm besser 5 mm gekürzt werden.  
Und er lässt sich von innen nicht wieder herausschlagen. Da sich das Steuerrohr in der Mitte verjüngt, hat meinen keinen Ansatz für den Austriber. Ich habe gestern abend fast 2 Stunden damit verbracht, den Steuersatz mit viel Geduld wieder aus dem Steuerrohr zu dengeln.


----------



## MiLi (23. Juni 2010)

2011 Froggy


----------



## hopfer (23. Juni 2010)

schaut aus wie das alte, scheint auch gleich geblieben zu sein


----------



## lugggas (23. Juni 2010)

die Strebe am Sattelrohr schaut mir ein bisschen anders aus, oder?


----------



## hopfer (23. Juni 2010)

weiß nicht, glaub das ist einfach nur der 48er Rahmen


----------



## lugggas (23. Juni 2010)

ja schon klar, aber hab die alte anders in erinnerung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stylo77 (23. Juni 2010)

extrem gutes bild


----------



## schnitti (25. Juni 2010)

Das Warte hat ein Ende, die ersten Bilder vom Froggy 2011 sind da:


----------



## mani.r (25. Juni 2010)

518


----------



## funbiker9 (25. Juni 2010)

hübsch die neuen.


----------



## schnitti (25. Juni 2010)

Bis auf die Steckachse habe ich noch keine großartigen Änderungen entdecken können. Sieht auch so aus als bekämen die 2011er Rahmen eine Eloxierung.

Wo hast Du das Bild vom 518 gefunden?


----------



## blackleaf (25. Juni 2010)

huregeil das grüne;-)!


----------



## matiosch (25. Juni 2010)

Das 518'Er ist der Hammer


----------



## mani.r (25. Juni 2010)

hier sind noch ein paar bilder:
http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/news/bikes-parts/neue-mtbs-fuer-2011-lapierre-froggy-518-spicy-516-dh-720-erste-bilder-und-infos.424145.2.htm

steckachse, PM Bremsaufnahme, Zugführung für Vario Sattelstütze sind anders. mehr konnte ich bis jetzt auch nicht entdecken.
hoffe die geo ist gleich geblieben.


----------



## Janne4ever (25. Juni 2010)

Da find ich die 2010 Modell bisher schöner. 
Endlich mit Maxel hinten wenn ich das richtig sehe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hopfer (25. Juni 2010)

schauen echt gut aus!
aber viel ist nicht passiert, was ich jetzt aber nicht negativ finde!
sinnvolle Veränderungen!
obwohl so ein einstellbareres Steuerrohr, wie beim DH, währe schon was gewesen!


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (26. Juni 2010)

Ui das grüne 318 2011 gefällt mir richtig gut. Hätte ich mich nicht schon ins V.Fr verliebt und das Bike geordert, dann würde ich das Froggy nehmen


----------



## Asha'man (26. Juni 2010)

Gefallen mir wieder besser die Frösche.  Vor allem das Grüne.  2010er Designs waren nicht so meins. Vor allem von Zesty und Spicy.

Mein Frosch hat jetzt ne Saint Bremse. Viel einfacher auszurichten, als die Formula. Leitung kürzen ohne die Bremse auszubauen und ohne entlüften. Kein fieses Dot, was einem alles weg ätzt. Wenn ich nur an das nervige ausrichten der Oro denke (wehe die zu dünne Scheibe hat einen hauchdünnen Seitenschlag...). Toll. 

Außerdem ist jetzt ein DHX Coil 5.0 mit BOS 300er Feder von Papa Midnight verbaut. Bin sehr gespannt auf die erste Ausfahrt. Deutlich schwerer ist das Bike jetzt schonmal.


----------



## nullstein (26. Juni 2010)

Oh fein fein!!! Die 2011er sehen wirklich sehr fein aus. Eigentlich bin ja grad auf der Suche nach nem 2009er oder 2010er 318. Aber jetzt...will ich ein 2011er
Die Froggys sind ja immer recht schnell vergriffen oder? Würd das 318 schon ganz gerne mal vorher fahren, aber leider ist kein Händler in meiner Nähe bereit das Teil unverbindlich zu bestellen


----------



## placeboworld80 (26. Juni 2010)

Hallo

Ich habe seit kurzen so ein Knarrgeräusch im Frosch. Habe schon alles Mögliche probiert. Neues Innenlager , alles geschmiert und nachgezogen . 

Kann mir jemand helfen  . hat einer eine Idee ? Weis nicht weiter .

Marko


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (26. Juni 2010)

Hast du schon das Horst-Link, die Sattelstütze und das Schaltauge gecheckt? 

Gruß
Kalle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matiosch (26. Juni 2010)

Meines macht zur Zeit auch "Knackgeräusche". Der Händler meines Vertrauens fährt selber einen Frosch und meinte, dass das sehr oft das Lager über dem Tretlager ist. Dafür musst Du aber die Kurbel demontieren.


----------



## placeboworld80 (26. Juni 2010)

Sattelstütze hatte ich komplett ausgebaut. Schaltauge und Horst-Link  . Du meinst die Lager im Hinterbau oder ?

Marko


----------



## placeboworld80 (26. Juni 2010)

matiosch schrieb:


> Meines macht zur Zeit auch "Knackgeräusche". Der Händler meines Vertrauens fährt selber einen Frosch und meinte, dass das sehr oft das Lager über dem Tretlager ist. Dafür musst Du aber die Kurbel demontieren.



Dein Händler hatte recht! Hatte sich doch tatsächlich etwas gelockert. Jetzt ist mein Frosch wieder ruhig !


----------



## placeboworld80 (26. Juni 2010)

Dank an alle , die Tipps gegeben haben  .


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (26. Juni 2010)

placeboworld80 schrieb:


> Sattelstütze hatte ich komplett ausgebaut. Schaltauge und Horst-Link  . Du meinst die Lager im Hinterbau oder ?
> 
> Marko



Horst-Link ist das Lager hinten an der Kettenstrebe beim Ausfallende. Bei einigen Fullys, die ich bisher hatte, kam das Knacken meist daher. Nach dem Zerlegen, gründlichen Reinigen und Schmieren, sowie dem Anziehen mit dem richtigen Drehmoment war das Knacken meist behoben. Ein "trocken gelaufenes" Schaltauge hat mir aber auch schon häufig den letzten Nerv geraubt 

Gruß
Kalle

Edit: na dann weiterhin viel Spaß


----------



## placeboworld80 (26. Juni 2010)

Was dem Horscht sei Link is dos weis isch scho  .


----------



## zweiterFelix (27. Juni 2010)

weiss jemand ob 2.7ner maxxis minions hinten drauf passen ??


danke ;D


----------



## Fantoum (27. Juni 2010)

anscheinend hat man auch gemerkt, dass ein nur von obenaufgeklebter kettenstrebenschutz nicht das wahre ist, auch wenn der schick aussah 2010...


----------



## lugggas (27. Juni 2010)

zweiterFelix schrieb:


> weiss jemand ob 2.7ner maxxis minions hinten drauf passen ??
> 
> 
> danke ;D



könnte in Kurven eng werden.


----------



## lugggas (27. Juni 2010)

Fantoum schrieb:


> anscheinend hat man auch gemerkt, dass ein nur von obenaufgeklebter kettenstrebenschutz nicht das wahre ist, auch wenn der schick aussah 2010...



dann schau dir mal das 518 genauer an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wolf Schreiner (27. Juni 2010)

So, hier mal ein Update von meinem Frosch.

Neue Gabel und Laufradsatz 

Und endlich bei den 2011 Modellen eine Steckachse hinten 
Weiss jemand ob ich den Hinterbau bzw. die oberen Streben einfach
tauschen kann? Würde ich mir sofort anbauen.

Grüsse
Wolf


----------



## matiosch (27. Juni 2010)

Geiles Rad, ohne Frage! 

Aber mal ehrlich: Die Preise für die Gabel sind einfach unverschämt, aber Käufer wird es immer geben...

P.S. Was ist das für ein Sattel?


----------



## hopfer (27. Juni 2010)

es sollte kein Problem sein die streben zu tauschen, aber wahrscheinlich sie zu kriegen und dann auch noch in der Farbe vom 318er.... hab ich mir nämlich auch schon überlegt.

Top Froggy! schaut stimmig aus!

sattel ist ein Selle Italia SLR


----------



## Stylo77 (27. Juni 2010)

gabel is ne float oder ?
fahrbericht ?
dauert leider noch etwas bis ich meinen frosch mit 180er talas bewegen kann 

streben sollten ohne problem zu taschen sein


----------



## Asha'man (27. Juni 2010)

Erste Ausfahrt mit Saint und Coil Dämpfer hinter mir. Saint muss noch eingebremst werden. Bremst aber so schon besser, als die Oro. 
Coil ist goil. Ein wirklich deutlicher Unterschied (allerdings auch beim Gewicht). Der eh schon gute Hinterbau ist jetzt noch viel sensibler und bügelt vor allen Dingen schnelle Schläge (Wurzelteppiche, Treppen) deutlich besser weg, als mit dem DHX Air. Und das obwohl ich noch das perfekte Setup suche. Erster Eindruck ist sehr gut. Mehr Berichte folgen, wenn gewünscht. 
Auch nett ist, dass man den Sag jederzeit ohne Pumpe sehr schnell und genauer anpassen kann. 

Die Entscheidung welchen der beiden Dämpfer ich behalte wird nicht leicht.

@Papa: Ist das normal, dass die 300er BOS Feder deutlich kürzer ist, als die 500er Fox?


----------



## robser (27. Juni 2010)

Hi Leute, heute war ja mal geniales Wetter für ne Alpentour!

Jetzt habe ich gemerkt dass ich ein Klicken höre wenns steil wird und ich in den kleinsten Gängen richtig Druck gebe. Es hört sich ähnlich an wie meine Hope 2 HR Nabe im Freilauf. Unter weniger Druck ist das Geräusch weg! Das Lager oberhalb des Tretlagers habe ich erst gestern neu geschmiert. Vorne habe ich die SLX 2 fach Kurbel, hinten XT Kassette auf Hope II pro Nabe. 

Irgendwelche Ideen? Kann das ev. durch Wippen entstehen?

vielen Dank fürs Helfen

lg Robin


----------



## Fantoum (27. Juni 2010)

bei mir war das schon des öfteren das Pedal, das bei jeder kurbelumdrehung bei höherem druck auf ebendiesem ein "klick" "klick" "klick" von sich ließ.
weiß nicht, ob das bei dir in frage kommt, aber einfach nochmal mit neuem fett noch ein stück fester ziehen geht ja sehr schnell und man kanns mal probieren..


----------



## robser (28. Juni 2010)

Das Pedal wars leider nicht, habe irgendwie das Gefühl dass durch harten Druck die Federung ein wenig wippt und der Freilauf dadurch klickt...klingt verrückt....oder kann es sein dass die XT Kassette auf der Hope Nabe das verursacht?
Bin ein wenig ratlos

Thx Robin


----------



## Freizeit-biker (28. Juni 2010)

Ist aber nur ein Klicken? Ist nicht mit einem feinen Ruck im Antrieb verbunden? 
Dann solltest du den Freilauf schon mal ausschliessen können. 
Kassette mit 40 Nm auf dem Freilauf angezogen? --> Autowerkstatt, grosser Drehmo. 40 Nm sind schon etwas mehr als handfest. 
Ich schmier den Freilauf vor dem Aufsetzen der Kassette immer mit Kupferpaste ein. Hat sich gut bewährt. 
Kommt das Klicken nur auf einem Ritzel oder auch auf den Anderen vor? --> Vernietung des Ritzels mit dem Spider nicht ganz OK?
Genügend Spannung auf dem Schnellspanner? 
Evtl mal das Hinterrad mit nem Kumpel tauschen.

Alternative --> Ohropax oder weniger treten (bitte nicht ernst nehmen)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asha'man (28. Juni 2010)

Antriebsbedingt verändert sich die Kettenspannung bei OST wenn der Hinterbau einfedert. Das heisst du bekommst auch einen leichten Lastwechsel auf den Antrieb. Wenn es die Horst-Links nicht sind, dann bau mal das Schaltauge aus. Schön sauber machen. Leicht fetten und wieder einbauen mit richtigem Drehmoment.


----------



## Bikedude001 (28. Juni 2010)

Hatte auch schonmal den Fall, dass die Kettenblätter auf dem Aluspider geknackt haben.
Kassette ist schnell getauscht, schraub doch einfach irgendeine drauf und fahr ne runde...


----------



## Asha'man (28. Juni 2010)

Knacken in Alurahmen ist immer ein Graus. Der Schall verteilt sich schön im Rahmen. Hatte es schon, dass es eindeutig von vorne zu kommen schien und es war das hintere Dämpferlager im Spicy meiner Freundin.


----------



## MiLi (28. Juni 2010)

hallo.

welche Howitzer BB muss ich fur Froggy 318 2009 kaufen? ist das 68/73mm - 51mm chainline oder 56mm chainline?

danke

mfg


----------



## mani.r (28. Juni 2010)

Hier gibts noch ein paar Bilder von den 2011er Modellen.

Steckachse wird 142x12.
Das Rahmenset  soll eine leichtere Aluminum Legierung haben und noch steifer sein. 

http://www.velovert.com/information/2749/lapierre-2011-les-nouveaux-modeles-


----------



## matiosch (28. Juni 2010)

WILL HABEN


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asha'man (28. Juni 2010)

Die neuen DHs sind ja schon schick.  Zum Glück kann ich damit hier nichts anfangen. Die Stahldirtrahmen sind auch nett! 318 gefällt auch. Es geht wieder in die richtige Richtung bei den Lapierre Designs. Aber 2008/09er Zesty/Spicy/Froggy Designs gefallen mir immer noch am besten.


----------



## robser (28. Juni 2010)

Hi Leute, 

vielen Dank fürs Helfen, habe den Sünder entdeckt. 

Zuerst habe ich mein "altes" originale HR ausprobiert....Silence....ok, wir haben ja mal in der Schule das Ausschlussverfahren erprobt muss also das HR sein

Dann mal Kassette begutachtet...leichtes Spiel der "grösseren" Blätter...ok mal sehen...40NM ohhh..da geht noch was 

Und Hörtest:....OOHHHH Silence...Jippiiieee.

Aus lauter Freude, habe ich noch den Horst gefettet

Ist echt ein tolles Forum, danke Jungs

lg Robin


----------



## Freizeit-biker (28. Juni 2010)

Steckachse 12 x 142? 
Das sind die Syntace X12 Masse. Aber die Aufnahme und das Schaltauge sehen irgendwie nicht richtig nach X12 aus. Auch komisch das nirgends was von X12 dabei steht. 
Bei den vielen Marken, die für nächstes Jahr mit 12 x 142 mm angekündigt werden, muss sich Syntace X12 ja mächtig durchsetzen, oder Sie haben in der Patentschrift eine Lücke gefunden.


----------



## hopfer (28. Juni 2010)

Hat nicht Shimano auch ein 12x142 System rausgebracht!?
oder war das wer anders?


----------



## mani.r (28. Juni 2010)

Trek hat auch 142x12


----------



## TeamAlter (29. Juni 2010)

Hier die Info im Pinkbike Artikel:
..."Take note of the *burly* 12 x 142 mm thru-axle rear end"...

Artikel: http://www.pinkbike.com/news/Lapierre-2011-bikes.html


----------



## Freizeit-biker (29. Juni 2010)

hopfer schrieb:


> Hat nicht Shimano auch ein 12x142 System rausgebracht!?
> oder war das wer anders?


Stimmt. in der neuen XTR Gruppe gibts so ein System.
http://techdocs.shimano.com/media/t...0A/SI-4G50A-001-ENG_v1_m56577569830700250.pdf

Und die Achsmutter auf dem Foto vom Froggy schaut genau so aus wie  auf der Explosionszeichnung von der Nabe.
http://techdocs.shimano.com/media/t.../FH/EV-FH-M988-3009_v1_m56577569830700090.pdf



mani.r schrieb:


> Trek hat auch 142x12


Im Scratch als Option ("142x12mm or 135x12mm rear axle"). 

Cannondale baut X12 im neuen Jekyll auf jeden Fall ganz offiziell ein.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7286751&postcount=1


----------



## nullstein (29. Juni 2010)

Ab wann waren eigentlich die 2010er Modelle erhältlich? 
Gibt es hier irgendjemanden aus Berlin, der nen Froggy fährt?? Kein Händler in Berlin hat eins da. Und ich hab keine Ahnung welche Größe besser für mich ist. Glaub ja, dass ich nen 48er brauch. Aber dennoch wäre mal kurz fahren von Vorteil.


----------



## Janne4ever (29. Juni 2010)

die 2010er Model gab es schon ziemlich früh 

ich hab meins schon vor der Eurobike bekommen glaub ende Juli 2009. Müssten also in den nächsten ein zwei Monaten verfügbar sein.


----------



## matiosch (29. Juni 2010)

Ich bin momentan am überlegen ob sich der Umstieg auf DHX Air vom VAN lohnt.
Ich fahre neben den Bikeparkbesuchen viele Touren, es sollten omit 400 g auf einen schlag gespart werden oder irre ich mich da?
Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit beiden? Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Welli (29. Juni 2010)

DHX Air lohnt sich auf jeden Fall. Wohne abseits jeglicher Bikeparks und muss meine "Hot-Spots" somit regelmäßig selbst erstrampeln. Fahre jeden Sonntag ca. 2 h Tour, da ist das gespaarte Gewicht ein Argument, das mir viel mehr Freude am Froggy beschert. Die Plattform funktioniert ebenfalls perfekt, das Teil ist absolut wippfrei. Habe einen leichteren LRS (DT EX1750) und eine leichtere SLX-Kurbel montiert. Bin mit dem Froggy erst kürzlich das 24h-Rennen in Finale Ligure gefahren, hat total Laune gemacht. Finde das Froggy auch sehr agil mit dem Air, das Abspringen geht leichter, da er nicht so viel schluckt wie der Van. Fahre morgen nach Portes du Soleil (Morzine), da habe ich allerdings wieder den Van und den schwerden LRS mit fetten, klebrigen Maxxis montiert.

@FreizeitBiker: Danke für die Infos mit dem Steuersatz. Bin mit meinem techn. Verständnis wieder in der Spur und werde nach PdS den AX-25 sowie die Lyrik verbauen.


----------



## B3ppo (29. Juni 2010)

Bin mit dem Air auch soweit zufrieden, nur krieg ich irgendwie nicht den letzten halben cm Hub aus ihm rausgekitzelt. Zu weit runter mit dem Druck geht ja auch nicht, weil sonst der Sag sonstwo hängt. Vom durchrauschenden Federweg hab ich noch nix gemerkt.


----------



## Dirt06 (29. Juni 2010)

B3ppo schrieb:


> Bin mit dem Air auch soweit zufrieden, nur krieg ich irgendwie nicht den letzten halben cm Hub aus ihm rausgekitzelt. Zu weit runter mit dem Druck geht ja auch nicht, weil sonst der Sag sonstwo hängt. Vom durchrauschenden Federweg hab ich noch nix gemerkt.



Wie schauts in Bikeparks mit dem DHX Air aus? Leidet die Performance im Gegensatz zum verbauten VAN?


----------



## TeamAlter (30. Juni 2010)

B3ppo schrieb:


> Bin mit dem Air auch soweit zufrieden, nur krieg ich irgendwie nicht den letzten halben cm Hub aus ihm rausgekitzelt. Zu weit runter mit dem Druck geht ja auch nicht, weil sonst der Sag sonstwo hängt. Vom durchrauschenden Federweg hab ich noch nix gemerkt.



Auf welcher Position steht denn das Einstellrad für die Endprogression?

Welchen Druck fährst du denn in der Ausgleichskammer? 125 psi sind minimal möglich.


Ich bin mir dem DHX Air auch voll zufrieden und werde wohl meinen Parkdämpfer, den DHX 5 Coil wieder verkaufen.


----------



## matiosch (30. Juni 2010)

Danke für die Meinungen, es wird wohl der DHX Air werden.


----------



## Asha'man (30. Juni 2010)

Ich bin gerade von DHX Air auf DHX Coil 5.0 gewechselt. Und der Unterschied ist schon gravierend. Der Coil schluckt deutlich mehr weg. Spricht viel sensibler an. Rauscht auch nicht durch den Federweg, wenn ich etwas mehr Sag fahre.Bin erstmal überrascht, wie viel besser er funktioniert, als der Air.

Habe aber erst eine Ausfahrt damit hinter mir. Weitere Tests folgen. Aber gerade an Wurzelpassagen oder Treppen ist das Fahren angenehmer. Bin mal gespannt auf Bremswellen in Parks bzw. unseren local DH Strecken.


----------



## B3ppo (30. Juni 2010)

TeamAlter schrieb:


> Auf welcher Position steht denn das Einstellrad für die Endprogression?
> 
> Welchen Druck fährst du denn in der Ausgleichskammer? 125 psi sind minimal möglich.
> 
> ...



Endprogression steht auf Anschlag bei -  und der Druck ist bei 125psi...


----------



## TeamAlter (30. Juni 2010)

B3ppo schrieb:


> Endprogression steht auf Anschlag bei -  und der Druck ist bei 125psi...



Und der eingestellte Negativfederweg passt auch?


----------



## Asha'man (30. Juni 2010)

B3ppo: Wie schwer bist du?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## B3ppo (30. Juni 2010)

SAG passt, könnt evtl noch ein bißchen mehr sein.
Mit Parkausrüstung ca 85kg


----------



## Asha'man (30. Juni 2010)

Ich bin bei ca. 75-77kg mit Parkausrüstung schätze ich. Wenn ich mit dem Air ausreichend Sag fahre ist er so weich, dass er komplett durch den mittleren Federweg rauscht. Mit weniger Sag passts dann und dann gefällt er mir eigentlich ganz gut. Aber von der Federungsperformance scheint mir der Coil in jeder Hinsicht besser. Obwohl ich das optimale Setup noch nicht gefunden habe. 
Naja, mal ein paar mehr Ausfahrten abwarten und dann nochmal mit dem Air gegen testen.


----------



## TeamAlter (1. Juli 2010)

Asha'man schrieb:


> Ich bin bei ca. 75-77kg mit Parkausrüstung schätze ich. Wenn ich mit dem Air ausreichend Sag fahre ist er so weich, dass er komplett durch den mittleren Federweg rauscht. Mit weniger Sag passts dann und dann gefällt er mir eigentlich ganz gut. Aber von der Federungsperformance scheint mir der Coil in jeder Hinsicht besser. Obwohl ich das optimale Setup noch nicht gefunden habe.
> Naja, mal ein paar mehr Ausfahrten abwarten und dann nochmal mit dem Air gegen testen.



Könntest du mal "mittlerer Federweg" definieren?
Vielleicht ist es ja schon aufgefallen, aber bei 25 % Negativfederweg nutzt der Dämpfer schon ca. 50 % seines Hubs.
Das wird mit einem Stahlfederdämpfer auch nicht anders sein, außer das man es schlechter sehen kann 

@b3ppo: Merksam bzw. seltwürdig. Du bist kaum leicher als ich.


----------



## Freizeit-biker (1. Juli 2010)

TeamAlter schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist es ja schon aufgefallen, aber bei 25 % Negativfederweg nutzt der Dämpfer schon ca. 50 % seines Hubs.


Da komme ich nicht mit. Dass das Verhältnisch zwischen Dämpferhub und Federweg aufgund von  Winkeöländerungen nicht linear ist, dass ist mir schon bewusst. Aber 25% FW zu 50% Kolbenweg??
Wie meinst du das denn?


----------



## Asha'man (1. Juli 2010)

Wenn ich mit 25-30% Sag fahre. Dann ist der Rest Butterweich bis zur Endprogression. Das meine ich mit durchrauschen. Und das hat der Coil definitiv nicht.

Und die 25% Sag messe ich am Dämpferhub bzw. mit dem Sag Indicator. 25% Sag am Dämpferhub sind bei mir 25% Negativfederweg am Dämpferhub. Egal, ob die Kinematik des Hinterbaus nun Progressiv, Linear oder Degressiv ist. Oder stehe ich jetzt auf dem Schlauch?


----------



## Freizeit-biker (1. Juli 2010)

Asha'man schrieb:


> Und die 25% Sag messe ich am Dämpferhub bzw. mit dem Sag Indicator. 25% Sag am Dämpferhub sind bei mir 25% Negativfederweg am Dämpferhub. Egal, ob die Kinematik des Hinterbaus nun Progressiv, Linear oder Degressiv ist. Oder stehe ich jetzt auf dem Schlauch?


 
Dann sind wir ja schon zu Zweit.

Irgendwie stört mich das Durchsacken hinten nicht so dermassen. Da hätte ich viel mehr Respekt davor, dass ich den Bock mit noch einem hablben Kilo mehr die Berge hochwuchten muss. 
Wäre aber für den Park sicherlich eine interessante Alternative. Nur dass mein Keller jetzt schon aussieht wie ein Ersatzteillager. 
Und das Auto Ein und Ausräumen für jeden Parkbesuch... Wenn dann auch noch Umschrauben dazu kommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TeamAlter (1. Juli 2010)

Asha'man schrieb:


> ... Oder stehe ich jetzt auf dem Schlauch?



Ne du, ich aber kurz, der Dämpfer muss ja 1 zu 1mit der Druckstrebe übersetzt sein, auf der der Indikator für den Durchhang ist. Gibt ja keinerlei Umlenkhebel.


----------



## hopfer (1. Juli 2010)

noch als hinweiß:
die anzeige bezieht sich laut dem Lapierre menschen der hier kurz aktiv war nicht auf Prozent sondern auf mm vom Dämpfer hub.
somit sind die 25mm => ca. 33% sag. (unser 241mm Dämpfer hat 75mm hub)


----------



## Asha'man (1. Juli 2010)

Das Froggy holt aus 74mm Dämpferhub ca. 180mm Federweg. Also eine Übersetzung von etwa 2,4:1.
D.h. im Durchschnitt bedeutet 1mm Dämpferhub 2,4mm Federweg. 
Wenn der Hinterbau aber sehr progressiv oder degressiv ist kann 1mm am Anfang des Federwegs ein höheres/niedrigeres Übersetzungsverhältnis als der Durchschnitt von 2,4:1 haben.

Oder anders 1:0 auf dem ersten Drittel, 2:0 auf dem mittleren Drittel und 3:0 auf dem letzten Drittel führt zu 2:0 insgesamt.

Deshalb kann man auch eine Hinterbaukinematik entwickeln, die explizit versucht die Nachteile eines Luftdämpfers zu kompensieren. Der Air funktioniert auch recht gut im Froggy.

Was ich sagen will. 25% Sag am Dämpferhub sind nicht zwangsläufig auch 25% Negativfederweg. Aber wenn ich 25-30% Sag mit dem Air gefahren bin, dann war bei mir kein echte mittlerer Federweg. Anstatt größere Schläge sauber und sanft weg zu schlucken ging der Dämpfer immer schnell zur Endprogression und verhärtet sich. Das merkt man bei gröberen Wurzelteppichen oder auch bei unschöner Landung. Die 180mm fühlen sich dann nicht, wie 180mm an. Fahre ich den Air mit mehr Luftdruck habe ich das Problem nicht. Habe auch mit dem PiggyBack, etc. gespielt. Hilft alles nix (ProPedal ein bischen, aber dann spricht er nicht mehr so gut an). 

Der Coil dagegen geht gefühlt viel linearer durch den gesamten Federweg. Außerdem ist die Zugstufe irgendwie schneller ohne einen vom Rad werfen zu wollen (kann ich mir nicht erklären, kommt mir aber so vor). Wenn ich ne lange Treppe runter bügel, dann ist das ein ganz anderes Gefühl, als mit dem Air. Das gleiche bei Wurzelteppichen.

Habe mich noch nicht entschieden was drin bleibt. Die 400g Mehrgewicht merke ich beim Bergauffahren nicht. Froggy berg hoch ist immer gemütlich, aber 400g werden schon einen Unterschied machen. Der Air funktioniert auch sehr gut. Ich probiere jetzt fleissig den Coil. Dann wieder den Air und dann entscheide ich.

Umbasteln kommt mir nicht in Frage. Die Lager, Schrauben, etc. werden vom Ein- und Ausbau nicht besser. Und ich bin faul. Will fahren, nicht schrauben.


----------



## Asha'man (1. Juli 2010)

@Hopfer: Ist mir klar. Ich glaube es stehen auch mm drauf, oder? Habe mich oben missverständlich ausgedrückt.


----------



## DirtyKid (2. Juli 2010)

Wie siehts bei euren 2010er Modellen mit dem Lack aus?

Ich war zwei mal bei richtigem Matschwetter biken und das Oberrohr sie so aus:





Ich fahrdas Bike seit März. Aber noch nie auf das Oberrohr gefallen o. ä. Das kann doch aber nicht sein oder? Leider ist es auf dem Foto schwacher zu erkennen als es ist. Der Lack ist am Oberrohr richtig matt geworden. Vielleicht könnt ihr was dazu sagen.

So siehts übrigens komplett aus: 





Mein ganzer Stolz dieser Saison


----------



## Freizeit-biker (2. Juli 2010)

Das ist halt so. Kannst du weiter oben genug von lesen. Es gibt 2 Lösungen:
a) du lebst damit und dein Bike zeigt die Gebrauchspuren
b) du packst alles was abzukleben ist in Lackschutzfolie ein.


----------



## petzl (2. Juli 2010)

Die 400 Gramm Mehrgewicht bergauf würden mich gar nicht so stören. Die Plattform am Air bringt aber bergauf ne ziemlich spürbare 
Erleichterung. Schade, dass es eine solche nicht auch am Coil gibt.


----------



## Axalp (2. Juli 2010)

DirtyKid schrieb:


> Wie siehts bei euren 2010er Modellen mit dem Lack aus?
> 
> Ich war zwei mal bei richtigem Matschwetter biken und das Oberrohr sie so aus:
> 
> Ich fahrdas Bike seit März. Aber noch nie auf das Oberrohr gefallen o. ä. Das kann doch aber nicht sein oder? Leider ist es auf dem Foto schwacher zu erkennen als es ist. Der Lack ist am Oberrohr richtig matt geworden. Vielleicht könnt ihr was dazu sagen.



Sieht bei mir genauso aus. Ist halt so.


----------



## Asha'man (2. Juli 2010)

@DirtyKid. Gewöhn dich schonmal dran. Ist anscheinend bei Lapierre so.  Mein Froggy sah ziemlich schnell genauso  aus.

@petzl: Also mein Coil hat ne Plattform. Ist aber nicht ein Hebel mit An/Aus, sondern ein Drehknopf mit mehreren Stufen. Habe ich noch nicht mit gespielt. Bisher ist sie ganz offen.


----------



## TeamAlter (2. Juli 2010)

@dirtkid: Bei mir auch das Gleiche. Ist halt ein Gebrauchsgegenstand. Auch wenns teuer war und es der ganze Stolz ist.
Für Photos sprühe ich meins dann immer mit Sprühöl ein. Dann sieht man die Kratzer nicht mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DirtyKid (2. Juli 2010)

Na immerhin bin ich net der einzige. Ich fühle mit euch. 

Da  brauchts wohl eine Froggy-Lotion für die Kratzer


----------



## Freizeit-biker (2. Juli 2010)

Ich kann nur eines empfehlen:
Lackschutzfolie
Ist nicht billig, hält aber eine Menge aus.

Ein Vormittag bei praller Sonne auf der Terrasse und 90 % des Rahmens sind gut geschützt. 
Hält schon seit April 2009. Bisher hab ich nur ein paar exponierte Stellen nachgeklebt.


----------



## B3ppo (2. Juli 2010)

Kratzer sinds bei mir gar nicht mal, Steinschläge hinterlassen richtige Lackabplatzer. Aber damit müssen wir wohl leben, oder nur auf Asphalt fahren


----------



## Asha'man (2. Juli 2010)

B3ppo: Habe ich auch einige.  2cm große Abplatzer. Nicht schön und auch nicht mehr selten. 

Die 3M Folie habe ich auch mal überlegt. Die haben auch sündhaftteure Bike Bögen in verschiedenen Varianten.


----------



## Levty (2. Juli 2010)

Hier ein Froggy aus... na, man siehts ja:





Cheers


----------



## matiosch (8. Juli 2010)

An alle DHX 5 Air Fahrer:

Hab heute meinen bekommen, wollte ihn mal grob einstellen:

Druck Piggy-Pack:?
Druck hauptkammer bei ca. 76 kg komplett?

Sorry für die Fragen, aber ich habe im Online-Handbuch nichts pasendes gefunden.

Und noch etwas: "schmatzt" der Dämpfer immer beim Einfedern? Kannte das bis jetzt nur von den alten Mz-Gabeln...

Danke


----------



## B3ppo (8. Juli 2010)

Druck Piggy: 125psi. Das ist das Minimum, kannst bei Durchschlägen dann noch erhöhen.
Druck Hauptkammer: So, dass dein Sag passt


----------



## matiosch (8. Juli 2010)

Dacht' ich mir schon ;-)
Mir kam es vorhin nur so vor, als würde er im ersten Drittel sehr schnell durchrauschen...
Thema schmatzen?


----------



## B3ppo (8. Juli 2010)

ist das erste drittel nicht der sag? 
schmatzt eher beim ausfedern würd ich sagen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikedude001 (8. Juli 2010)

Meiner schmatzt auch. Wenn er einige Zeit in betrieb ist, hört das auf.
Liegt wohl daran, dass ein bischen Luft im System ist.
Was schon von Anfang an und hat sich nicht verschlechtert oder verbessert.


----------



## Bikedude001 (11. Juli 2010)

Froggy 2011   ...


----------



## trek 6500 (11. Juli 2010)

schön , das 2011er ! 

zu dem lack . finde , dass man  bei bikes dieser preisklasse sehr wohl auch anständige beschichtung erwarten kann !!!
ich persönlich würde das nicht hinnehmen . klar , ist das bike ein gebrauchsgegenstand , aber wenn durch kleine steinschläge oder sorag duch "gar nix" der lack abplatzt oder matt wird .., dann ist das nicht in ordnung . andere marken schaffen es ja auch , zu pulvern oder eloxieren , ohne dass etwas passiert (ausaser bei stürzen ...) . -


----------



## zweiterFelix (11. Juli 2010)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> schön , das 2011er !
> 
> zu dem lack . finde , dass man  bei bikes dieser preisklasse sehr wohl auch anständige beschichtung erwarten kann !!!
> ich persönlich würde das nicht hinnehmen . klar , ist das bike ein gebrauchsgegenstand , aber wenn durch kleine steinschläge oder sorag duch "gar nix" der lack abplatzt oder matt wird .., dann ist das nicht in ordnung . andere marken schaffen es ja auch , zu pulvern oder eloxieren , ohne dass etwas passiert (ausaser bei stürzen ...) . -




dem stimme ich voll zu! 
selbst bei "baumarktraedern" ist es mit dem lack besser!


----------



## Asha'man (12. Juli 2010)

Hab irgendwie aufgehört mich über den schlechten Lack aufzuregen. Das ist das einzige an den Lapierres, was wirklich stört. 

2011 gefällt mir wieder. 2008-2009 waren aber nach, wie vor die schönsten Designs.


----------



## Freizeit-biker (12. Juli 2010)

Was stört mich der Lack, das bike funzt und macht gehörig Gaudi.

der grüne 718 Rahmen aus 2009 ist von Design für mich immer noch das Mass der Dinge. Ist aber alles Geschmackssache.

Sehr interessant find ich die hintere Steckachse mit 12 x 142 mm. Sieht man für 2011 richtig häufig.
Unterläuft Shimano da das Syntace X12 Patent? Oder ist das eine stille Duldung von Syntace? (Haupsache es kommen eine Reihe von 12 x 142 mm Naben auf den Markt?)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DirtyKid (12. Juli 2010)

zweiterFelix schrieb:


> dem stimme ich voll zu!
> selbst bei "baumarktraedern" ist es mit dem lack besser!



Muss ich doch auch zustimmen.
Die Designs werden von Jahr zu Jahr schöner, keine Frage.
Aber wenn ich ein Premiumbike kaufe, (Vergleich z.B. mit einem Auto Marke Audi etc.) erwarte ich, dass ich das Rad lange fahren kann und es lange was aushält. 
Werde mal daraus eine Reklamation machen und sehen was passiert. Fragen kostet ja dann doch nichts


----------



## joker78 (12. Juli 2010)

Zurück vom Mega Avalanche


----------



## joker78 (12. Juli 2010)




----------



## Levty (13. Juli 2010)

Ach, lebt der Gletscher noch?
Wurde der Start verlagert?!

Wie ist das Rennen gelaufen?


----------



## joker78 (13. Juli 2010)

Ja der lebt noch und wie !!!letztes Jahr hast alles fahren können heuer zum teil ja und zum teil schieben 3km und dann gings wieder. ;-)


----------



## Bikedude001 (14. Juli 2010)

Porte du soleil ...


----------



## joker78 (14. Juli 2010)

Sehr schön  wer hat noch einen Carbonschutz fürs Schaltwerk übrig meinen hats am Mega zerrissen !!!????


----------



## Levty (15. Juli 2010)

joker78 schrieb:


> Sehr schön  wer hat noch einen Carbonschutz fürs Schaltwerk übrig meinen hats am Mega zerrissen !!!????


Ich hab keine mehr für dich 

Hat das Schaltwerk es überlebt? - anders - bring der Schutz was?


----------



## joker78 (15. Juli 2010)

Ich sag mal ja, den hats ganz schön Zerrissen !!!!!!


----------



## Papa Midnight (15. Juli 2010)

So, Mädels...Die neuen bikes sind echt der Hammer...Leider aber deutlich teurer. Ich kann nur jedem empfehlen jetzt noch 2010er bikes zu holen.
Die Preiserhöhung werden wir aber bei allen Marken DEUTLICH spüren. Hab da schon Schauermärchen von Trek und Cube gehört...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stylo77 (15. Juli 2010)

kackt doch net alle wegen der farbe rum


----------



## Papa Midnight (15. Juli 2010)

Meins is schwarz eloxiert...Soll ja angeblich auch keine Farbe sein ;-)


----------



## Freizeit-biker (15. Juli 2010)

@Stylo: Wo kein Lack is, da kann auch keiner verkratzen?

Raw hat was. Soll das so bleiben? Oder ist das ein Zwischenstadium?

Das Zesty 314 in Raw mit schwarzen Decals stellt sich bei mir von der Oberfläche her auch als recht robust heraus.


----------



## Stylo77 (15. Juli 2010)

das bleibt erstmal so !


----------



## joker78 (15. Juli 2010)

Wie hast den den Lack so schön abbekommen !?


----------



## nullstein (15. Juli 2010)

@Papa: was heisst denn deutlich teurer? 5% 10%?Und gibt es schon genaueres,ab wann die neuen Modelle im Laden stehen? Danke!


----------



## Papa Midnight (15. Juli 2010)

Trek plus 20%, Cube plus 20%, Lapierre ca plus 15%. Bitte beachtet aber bei ALLEN Herstellern, dass die finalen Preise erst zur Eurobike kommen! Gerüchteküche hilft keinem, also abwarten. Das soll lediglich einen Trend zeigen. Diese Erhöhung liegt an deutlich gestiegenen Beschaffungs- und Produktionspreisen. Die Asiaten kochen uns ganz schön ab...


----------



## Feldstecher (15. Juli 2010)

habe was bis zu 18% gehört, falls das stimmt ?
War einer von euch in Rittershausen wir waren Samstag & Sonnag da!


----------



## Feldstecher (15. Juli 2010)

Bikedude001 schrieb:


> Porte du soleil ...



sehr geil möchte nextes Jahr mal mit dem Frosch dorthin,
vielleicht kann ich ja von dir mal wenns soweit ist ein paar Infos bekommen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingofdirt (23. Juli 2010)

auch wenn das Froggy ein Traum ist, ich verkaufe meins. Vielleicht hat ja einer der hier mitlesenden Interesse? Schaut mal rein: http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=290784
Verabschiede mich hiermit sozusagen auch aus dem Froggy Forum....


----------



## funbiker9 (23. Juli 2010)

[/URL][/IMG]

....einfach tolles Bike.


----------



## lugggas (24. Juli 2010)

mir gehts genauso, wird zeit, mal was neues zu probieren.

dessen ungeachtet ist das Ding wirklich ein hammer bike, wünsch euch weiterhin viel Spaß damit. Vielleicht lande ich in einem Jahr ja auch wieder beim Froggy


----------



## TeamAlter (25. Juli 2010)

Hier mal meins mit neuem Spielzeug.
... nur der Anhänger hat mehr Federweg (200 mm)


----------



## FR-Sniper (25. Juli 2010)

Stylo77 schrieb:


> das bleibt erstmal so !



ich kann dir empfehlen den rahmen mit ner klarlackschicht einzunebeln!
nicht das dir das schöne stück weggammelt, wäre schade! 

@TA dann hat der anhänger mehr FW als das bike


----------



## lugggas (25. Juli 2010)

was soll denn da weg gammeln?

Aluminiumoxidschicht und gut is?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DirtyKid (25. Juli 2010)

TeamAlter schrieb:


> Hier mal meins mit neuem Spielzeug.
> ... nur der Anhänger hat mehr Federweg (200 mm)



Total cool! Da wird der Kleine schon auf seine Zukunft vorbereitet


----------



## Freizeit-biker (26. Juli 2010)

lugggas schrieb:


> was soll denn da weg gammeln?
> 
> Aluminiumoxidschicht und gut is?


Die ist nur relativ wenig widerstandsfähig. Wird mechnisch relativ schnell wieder abgescheuert. Und das Salz im Winter oder andere aggressive Einflüsse können dem rohen Aluminium ganz schön zusetzen.


----------



## robser (28. Juli 2010)

Hi Leute, 

hat jemand einen Uphillvergleich zwischen Froggy in Enduroaustattung (wie das 718) und einem Spicy? Lohnt sich ein Wechsel vom Froggy zum Spicy wenn keine Bikeparks mehr besucht werden und nur noch va. technische Touren im Jura und Berner Oberland gefahren werden? 

thx Robin


----------



## funbiker9 (28. Juli 2010)

Ja hab einen Vergleich. Also das Spicy geht ein ganzes Stück besser Berg auf wie das Froggy. Wenn du keine Parks mehr besuchst und mehr auf Enduro Tour gehen willst...lohnt sich der Wechsel auf jeden Fall.


----------



## Bikedude001 (29. Juli 2010)

robser schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> hat jemand einen Uphillvergleich zwischen Froggy in Enduroaustattung (wie das 718) und einem Spicy? Lohnt sich ein Wechsel vom Froggy zum Spicy wenn keine Bikeparks mehr besucht werden und nur noch va. technische Touren im Jura und Berner Oberland gefahren werden?
> 
> thx Robin



Das Spicy ist auf jeden Fall das bessere Tourenbike. Weniger wege des Gewichtes, sondern wegen sitz- und Lenkwinkel.
Der Sitzwinkel ist zwar nur ein Grad flacher beim Froggy, man hat aber das Gefühl mehr nach vorne zu treten... das ist auf Dauer mühsam und geht auf die Knie.


----------



## Papa Midnight (29. Juli 2010)

Freizeit-biker schrieb:


> Die ist nur relativ wenig widerstandsfähig. Wird mechnisch relativ schnell wieder abgescheuert. Und das Salz im Winter oder andere aggressive Einflüsse können dem rohen Aluminium ganz schön zusetzen.



Ich hab meinen Frosch eloxiert. Wohl dier beste Art der Oberflächenversiegelung. Kann ich nur empfehlen.


----------



## Levty (29. Juli 2010)

Feldstecher schrieb:


> sehr geil möchte nextes Jahr mal mit dem Frosch dorthin,


**** PDS, ab ins Hochgebirge!


----------



## DirtyKid (2. August 2010)

Froggy hart ran genommen:


----------



## Downhillalex02 (3. August 2010)

Steinach oder =)

war auch da, hab dich gesehen


----------



## Bikedude001 (3. August 2010)

Frosch im Park....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matiosch (3. August 2010)

Wow, das erste ist mächtig


----------



## B3ppo (3. August 2010)

Jo, wir standen oben aber war dann doch ne Nummer größer als das Chatel Roadgap...


----------



## Stylo77 (3. August 2010)

zwar net fertig aber fährt erstmal


----------



## Downhillalex02 (3. August 2010)

sehr toll =)


----------



## S1las (3. August 2010)

sehr geil


----------



## TeamAlter (3. August 2010)

Hammer


----------



## Ultroon (3. August 2010)

Ich liebe die Fox mit der Kashima Beschichtung. Die sehen einfach nur geil aus.


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (3. August 2010)

(Kashima-)gold, rot, blau? Passt leider nicht ganz, wenn du das Rot der Bremse allerdings noch abbeizt und in blau eloxieren lässt ist es schon deutlich besser! Das Blau des Kettenblatts ist leider auch einen Tick anders als das von Fox, da ich aber annehme, dass das Rad auch gefahren wird und das hoffendlich nicht langsam sieht man den Unterschied nicht, wenn du vorbei fliegst


----------



## Levty (3. August 2010)

Schöner Aufbau!
Gewicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freizeit-biker (4. August 2010)

Schönes bike. Die Fox wirkt viel länger als die Totem. Liegt wohl am kleineren Standrohrdurchmesser.
Ist der Rahmen gepulvert? Wievile Aufwand ist das? 
Alten Lack runter und neu Pulvern?

Die Pedale sehen so aus als ob du die schon länger im Einsatz hast. Wie sind denn deine Erfahrungen mit den Podiums? 
Meine Sudpins klappern nach einem halben Jahr schon wie eine Blechbüchse. Da sollte mal ein anständiger Ersatz her.


----------



## Bikedude001 (4. August 2010)

Wenn du in das Gleitlager der Studpins alle paar Monate eine frische Fettpackung reinschmierst, halten die ziemlich lang und klappern nicht...

Der entlackte Rahmen gefällt mir sehr gut und der Aufbau ebenfalls !


----------



## Stylo77 (4. August 2010)

rahmen ist nur raw 
ist auch kein froggy sonder ein rawggy 

pedale hab ich 2 sätze im einsatz seit anfang des jahres laufen wie am ersten tag 

die roten sachen kommen noch weg wenn die 2011er x.o lieferbar ist ,
gewicht folgt die tage


----------



## Freizeit-biker (4. August 2010)

Wie bekommt man die denn offen (die Sudpins)? 
Wenn ich mit meinem dünnen Röhrenschlüssel, auf die Mutter unter der äusseren Abdeckung gehe, dann klemmt der schon im Pedalkörper fest. 
Einfach ohne Hemmungen losdrehen? 
Wird die Mutter einfach nur wieder fest geschraubt?

Bei den einfachen 5050 von den Kranken Brüdern war da eine völlig nervige Konstruktion mit einer Nutscheibe verbaut. Der Zusammenbau bzw. Lagerspiel- Einstellung war reine Glückssache.


----------



## Freizeit-biker (4. August 2010)

Stylo77 schrieb:


> rahmen ist nur raw
> ist auch kein froggy sonder ein rawggy
> 
> pedale hab ich 2 sätze im einsatz seit anfang des jahres laufen wie am ersten tag
> ...


Ah, das war der komplett entlackte Rahmen ein paar Beiträge weiter oben.
Kommt auf meinem Bilkdschirm komlett weiss rüber.Sorry.  Hatte mich nur etwas gewundert, warum die Schweissnähte noch so schön rüberkommen. Jetzt ists klar.

Machst du in ein paar wochen mal ein 2. Bild? Bin mal gespannt wie sich das Alu mit der Zeit verändert.


----------



## Bikedude001 (4. August 2010)

Freizeit-biker schrieb:


> Wie bekommt man die denn offen (die Sudpins)?
> Wenn ich mit meinem dünnen Röhrenschlüssel, auf die Mutter unter der äusseren Abdeckung gehe, dann klemmt der schon im Pedalkörper fest.
> Einfach ohne Hemmungen losdrehen?
> Wird die Mutter einfach nur wieder fest geschraubt?
> ...



Die Nuss oder der Schlüssel sollte schon in die Aussparung passen. Ansonsten middm 15er Schlüssel oder Schraubstock die Achse halten und die Mutti lösen. Dann kannst du die Achse rausziehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lugggas (5. August 2010)

@ freizeit-biker:naja, der rahmen ist jetzt ja auch schon paar wochen so!


----------



## matiosch (10. August 2010)

Hat jemand ein Schaltauge für's 09'er Froggy über? Ich fahre Freitag an den Gardasee und hab das völlig verschwitzt  

Das wäre top!


----------



## sevenofnine (10. August 2010)

Moin,
habe beim Händler um die Ecke das erste mal ein Froggy gesehen und fand es sehr genial. Leider ist am 318er ein RS Domain verbaut ... taugt die was ? mit einer Lyrik oder Fox könnte ich was anfangen aber die Domain sagt mir mal gar nix.

Der Händler hat nur noch 318er , 518er sind ausverkauft. Die Rahmen sind doch alle gleich oder ?

Des weiteren sind Oro K18 verbaut, bin ich noch nie gefahren, funktionieren die ?

Möchte nicht unbedingt nach 2 Wochen anfangen Gabel und Bremsen zu tauschen.

Gruß seven....


----------



## Asha'man (10. August 2010)

Domain ist ok. Für den Preis sogar gut. Eine Totem oder Fox Van 36 RC2 funktionieren nochmal spürbar besser. 

K18 funktioniert auch. Ich finde sie recht Wartungsunfreundlich (Bremskolben ausrichten und entlüften ist sehr nervig) und für hohe Bremsleistung braucht es hohe Fingerkräfte. Ich kann mit meiner Saint z.B. deutlich besser umsetzen oder Nose Wheelies. Ansonsten funktioniert sie aber zufriedenstellend und ist sehr leicht.


----------



## zweiterFelix (10. August 2010)

.


----------



## hopfer (10. August 2010)

matiosch schrieb:


> Hat jemand ein Schaltauge für's 09'er Froggy über? Ich fahre Freitag an den Gardasee und hab das völlig verschwitzt
> 
> Das wäre top!



ruf mal hier ( http://www.radstand-bielefeld.de/ ) an der hat ganz sicher eins da und schickt es dir auch gleich.

wenn das nicht funktionieren sollte hab ich noch ein silbernes und ein Grünes dar, wohne im Süden Münchens in  der nähe der Autobahn ( 82041 )


----------



## t0obi (10. August 2010)

Kurz ne Frage welche Rahmenngröße sollte man bei 1,83m und ner schrittlänge von 89cm nehmen?
mfg


----------



## Asha'man (10. August 2010)

Wenn du damit auch Touren fahren möchtest, würde ich L nehmen. 

Hab übrigens eine 88cm Schrittlänge bei 183cm. Also auch lange Beine.


----------



## t0obi (10. August 2010)

alles klar welche größe hast du beim Froggy L oder?


----------



## Asha'man (10. August 2010)

Ja, L. Bin beide gefahren. Das M ist verspielter und wendiger. Hätte mir gut gefallen. Aber ich komme mit leicht eingeschlagenem Lenker mit den Knien an den Lenker und muss die Sattelstütze schon ziemlich weit rausziehen für's Touren fahren.

Würde ich nur Bikeparks und mit dem Lift nach oben fahren, hätte ich überlegt. So war die Entscheidung zum L recht leicht. Danke nochmal an Papa Midnight für die Probefahrten und das 518.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matiosch (11. August 2010)

Danke für die Info mit Radstand, aber das wird wohl nun zu knapp.
Wenn du das Schaltauge noch abgeben möchtest (gerne das grüne), schicke mir Deine Kontodaten per PN, ich mach dann die Onlineüberweisung fertig und hoffe auf einen Versand bis Freitag Abend


----------



## maxl111 (12. August 2010)

Hallo,

möchte euch hier die aktuelle Ausbaustufe meines Frosches zeigen. 

Im Moment fahrfertiges Gewicht von 14,94 kg incl. Pedale und Teleskop Sattelstütze.

Der Frosch ist eher eine Enduro Frosch, würden also wahrscheinlich auch 16 cm FW reichen, aber ab und zu bekomme ich dann doch wieder Lust auf nen Bikepark besuch.

lg maxl


----------



## funbiker9 (12. August 2010)

Merkt man denn zwischen Luft und Stahlfederdämpfer im Froggy einen großen Unterschied?


----------



## Asha'man (12. August 2010)

@funbiker: Kurz gesagt...ja!  Habe meine Erfahrungen irgendwo weiter oben beschrieben. Werde jetzt noch mehr mit dem Coil testen und 14 Tage Wildkogel, Maiskogel und Saalbach fahren. Danach wieder auf den Air wechseln und dann weiss ich mehr.

Von der Federungsperformance ist der Coil deutlich leichter abzustimmen und gefällt mir bisher auch deutlich besser. Ob es so viel besser ist, dass es das Mehrgewicht ausgleicht muss ich noch abwarten. Im Park ist Coil auf jeden Fall netter.


----------



## funbiker9 (12. August 2010)

Dann bin ich mal auf dein Resume gespannt, wenn du wieder da bist...

Im Park kommt für mich eh nur Stahlfeder in Frage, aber wie es auf Freeridetouren aussieht mit einem Air...mmhh


----------



## Asha'man (12. August 2010)

Der Air funktioniert ja nicht schlecht. Mein größtes Problem war, dass ich nicht den Sag fahren kann, den ich gerne würde. Muss immer ein bischen mehr Druck fahren, weil der Air sonst durch rauscht.

Und gerade bei Freeridetouren auf schnellen und ruppigen Trails merkt man den Unterschied mit Stahlfeder deutlich. 

Das Gewicht merkt man halt beim hoch fahren (stört mich nicht so sehr), aber das Bike wird auch unhandlicher in der Luft und am Boden. Schwer zu beschreiben. Vielleicht auch Placebo.


----------



## zweiterFelix (12. August 2010)

mit dem air daempfer hat man doch auch weniger federweg , oder ? 
da luft immer weniger hub hat  ?


----------



## ibislover (12. August 2010)

wo haste denn das her? (ok, es gab mal zu konstellationen, aber das ist lange her).

was eher mal sein kann, ist dass dich der "bottom out gummi" beim stahlfederdämpfer hub kosten. denn der geht nur bei wirklich heftiger beanspruchung auf "block".

als luftdämpfer würde sich mal anbieten was anderes wie den grottigsten aller dämpfer, den fox dhx air, zu verwenden. bringt sich auch einiges an besserem fahrgefühl...


----------



## zweiterFelix (12. August 2010)

ibislover schrieb:


> wo haste denn das her? (ok, es gab mal zu konstellationen, aber das ist lange her).
> 
> guck hier :
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ibislover (12. August 2010)

stimmt, du hast recht! sorry!
ja, dann hättest du mehr federweg. der hinweis mit dem gummi ist nicht ganz außer acht zu lassen.

und nen besseren luftdämpfer zu testen ist auch nicht falsch.

wenn gewicht egal ist, liegste aber mit nem coil sicher nicht falsch. zumal du den auch von nem tuner exakt auf bike und fahrer abstimmen lassen kannst.

gäbs das froggy nur noch ne nummer größer....


----------



## zweiterFelix (12. August 2010)

ibislover danke ;D

naja , ich wuerd luft nicht empfehlen , bin zwar nur mal kurz mit luft gefahren aber auch vom prinzip es geht um einen "freerieder" ?!


----------



## ibislover (12. August 2010)

auf die diskussion lass ich micht nicht ein.  das würde nur den thread zumüllen...


----------



## matiosch (12. August 2010)

DHX 5 Air am Freerider und zufrieden 

Und zum Them Fw:

Air 

und

Coil

Ist wohl nur bei einer Länge ein Unterschied. Sollte ich einen Fehler gemacht haben, sollte ich wohl erst wach werden und dann schreiben


----------



## hopfer (12. August 2010)

Nein, du bist wach bei 241mm gibt es keinen unterschied ;-)

heute schon was gekommen?


----------



## matiosch (12. August 2010)

Ja, ich wollte Dir nachher noch schreiben! danke für die schnelle Abwicklung, so soll es sein. Geld schon angekommen?

Morgen Nacht geht's los


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikedude001 (12. August 2010)

Noch was zum Thema Fahrwerk:
Fahre hinten DHX Air und vorne Totem Coil DH.
Den Dämpfer fahre ich mit viel Sag (im unteren Bereich der Anzeige). 
Die Feder der Gabel reicht gerade mal für 25-30% Sag.
Trotz Luftpumpe am Heck, kann der Hinterbau mehr als die Gabel. Die Gabel
ist oft schon am Ende, wo der Dämpfer noch ein paar mm übrig hat.
Trotzdem kommt demnächst ein Coil hinten rein, fühlt sich fluffiger an.
Bin noch etwas unschlüssig, ob ich noch ne Boxxer Team verbauen soll... was meint ihr?


----------



## funbiker9 (12. August 2010)

Boxxer im Froggy...mmhhh interessant...aber ich glaube, daß ist wirklich reine Geschmackssache.
Wäre aber einen Versuch wert...mich würden brennend die Fahreigenschaften vom Froggy mit so einer DC interessieren.

Zugelassen ist ja eine DC für's Froggy, wenn ich mich nicht täusche.


----------



## Janne4ever (13. August 2010)

Boxxer Im Froggy würde mich auch mal interessieren. 
War auch schon am überlegen meine Totem zu verkaufen und mir dafür eine gebrauchte Lyrik U-turn für für Touren und eine Boxxer fürn Bikepark zu hohlen.  Ist nur die Frage ob man immer umbauen will. 

Am Ende wird es wohl eher neine 170er Lyrik.


----------



## Asha'man (13. August 2010)

@Janne: Also meine Erfahrung zeigt, dass "ich" keinen Bock auf Umbauten für Touren habe. Ich fahre lieber mit nem schweren Froggy nen langen Anstieg, als z.B. den Dämpfer vor einem Bikeparkbesuch umzubauen. 
Am Zesty habe ich mir einen 15xxg LRS gekönnt. Den fahre ich eigentlich nur bei Marathons und auch da nur, wenn das Wetter gut ist. Bin zu faul die Reifen zu tauschen.


----------



## Bikedude001 (13. August 2010)

Janne4ever schrieb:


> Boxxer Im Froggy würde mich auch mal interessieren.
> War auch schon am überlegen meine Totem zu verkaufen und mir dafür eine gebrauchte Lyrik U-turn für für Touren und eine Boxxer fürn Bikepark zu hohlen.  Ist nur die Frage ob man immer umbauen will.
> 
> Am Ende wird es wohl eher neine 170er Lyrik.



Auf ständiges Umbauen hätte ich auch kein bock....


----------



## Asha'man (13. August 2010)

Zumal Gewinde, Lager, etc. vom Umbauen i.d.R. auch nicht besser werden.


----------



## Freizeit-biker (13. August 2010)

Wo wir beim Umbau sind: 
Kennt jemand funktionierende Reduzierhülsen um in eienem 1.5 Steuersatz eine DC-Gabel mit 1 1/8 Steuerrohr zu fahren?

Ich hätte die Möglichkeit leihweise mal eine Boxxer auszuprobieren. Aber nur zum Testen den Steursatz rauszukloppen, wenn es nicht sein muss.

Für Touren setze ich inzwischen doch mehr auf das Zesty. Aber ob eine Boxxer gegenüber der Totem *für mich* spürbare Vorteile bringt?
Auprobieren wäre schon ganz nett.


----------



## Janne4ever (13. August 2010)

Das mit dem Umbauen ist schon richtig, bock hat man da nicht drauf. 
die Totem bleibt auch vorerst drin, aber über kurz oder lang kommt denke ich ne Lyrik solo air Dh. Die Hat fast den Gleichen Federweg wie die Totem bei 400gr weniger und so oft fahr aich auch nicht in den Bikepark.


----------



## placeboworld80 (13. August 2010)

Hallo 

Gibt es schon Infos bzgl. Hinterachse ,Gewicht , Preis und Lieferbarkeit vom 918er Modell 2011  ? Soll ja angeblich wegen Supreme 6 leichter sein . MFG Marko


----------



## Fantoum (14. August 2010)

Kann mir jemand sagen, was ich für eine Ersatzrolle für die standardmäßig verbaute Kettenführung am Froggy 318 erwerben kann?

Passt da z.B. der DMR Dual Pulley? Sonst hab ich nicht grad viele weitere für eine schaltbare Kettenführung gefunden...

Vorübergehend konnte ich die komplett abgenutze Seite fürs große kettenblatt der Rolle zwar durch einen zugeschnittenen Gummistopfen ersetzen, aber wenns da was aus einem Stück gäb würd ich dasgerne ersetzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asha'man (15. August 2010)

An meinem 2009er 518 ist gestern der Schnellspannhebel am Hinterrad gebrochen. Donnerstag geht's nach Neukirchen am Großvenediger und bis dahin brauch ich nen neuen. 

Kann ich jeden 10mm Schnellspanner nehmen? Ich blick da nicht mehr durch.


----------



## Bikedude001 (15. August 2010)

@Fantoum: Die DMR Rolle habe ich zwar noch nicht an diese Kefü gebaut, 
                die passt aber bestimmt. Habe bisher noch keine Robustere gesehen.

@ ashaman: Das 518 hat eine normale QR Achse hinten, da kannst du jeden beliebigen Schnellspanner nehmen.


----------



## hopfer (15. August 2010)

Hey,

du hast also eine 10mm Achse nachgerüstet?
wenn ja dann kannst du jeden Schnellspanner für 135x10 nehmen
aber z.B. der von NC-17 soll schnell kaputt gehen.
oder du kaufst dir eine schraub Achse wie ich z.b. von Alutech.

oder kann es seinen das du einen normalen Schnellspanner hast (5mm)?
Dann kannst du jeden 5x135 Schnellspanner kaufen z.B. Hope

Viel Spaß beim Trail Master!
wie lang bleibst du in Neukirchen?


----------



## blackleaf (15. August 2010)

Ich hab im Frosch ne alter Boxxer Ride verbaut, gefällt mir gut. Auch die Uturn Funktion ist wirklich angenehm. Bin neulich im Bikepark aber mit einem Bike mit Totem gefahren, war nen riesen Unterschied, Totem spricht deutlich besser an als die alte Boxxer Ride.
Was halt ihr von der Marzocchi 888 ATA? Wär prinzipiell ne tolle Gabel für nen Froggy mit dem auch Touren gefahren werden...

Hab grad voll die Sinnkrise;-) Kein Geld für mehrere Bikes und will von langen Touren mit vielen HM bis zu Downhillrennen alles fahren. Bisher bin ich nur bei Freeriderennen mitgefahren aber nächstes Jahr würd ich mich gern mal beim IXS Rookies Cup versuchen. Das Froggy ist bzw. wäre absolut ausreichend für deutsche DH-Strecken oder?

Nur mal so, hoffe ich werde jetzt nicht gesteinigt, was haltet ihr Cube Hanzz?


----------



## Asha'man (15. August 2010)

Vielleicht bin ich auch durcheinander. Es ist die original Nabe von Lapierre und deren Schnellspanner. Ich bin mir recht sicher, dass die Achse etwas dicker ist, als "normale" Schnellspanner. Aber ich teste das gleich mal. Denn "normale" Schnellspanner hab ich genug auf Halde.

@Peter: Wir sind von Donnerstag bis nächsten Mittwoch da. Trailmasters schauen, Rob J Supertrail fahren, etc.
Kommste mal rum?  Ich schulde dir noch ein, zwei Bier.


----------



## Papa Midnight (15. August 2010)

Wenn du die grüne Nabe hast, dann ist der Schnellspanner dicker.


----------



## Asha'man (15. August 2010)

Jo, genau die.  Was ist das für ne Größe und wo bekomm ich schnellstmöglich Ersatz her?


----------



## Papa Midnight (15. August 2010)

Wenn du eine neue brauchst, kann ich die ja mal mitbestellen. Wenn man bestimmte Leute nett fragt, geht manchmal ganz schön viel...


----------



## Asha'man (15. August 2010)

Nah, ich brauch bis Mittwoch einen Schnellspanner...  Dann gehts in Urlaub.

Was issen das für ne komische Größe?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asha'man (15. August 2010)

Die Achse hat ca. 10mm. Dummerweise keine Schieblehre zur Hand.  

Da müsste dann doch so einer passen? Dann muss ich nur noch hoffen, dass der einzig vernünftige Bikeladen vor Ort so ein Teil da hat.


----------



## hopfer (15. August 2010)

Asha'man schrieb:


> @Peter: Wir sind von Donnerstag bis nächsten Mittwoch da. Trailmasters schauen, Rob J Supertrail fahren, etc.
> Kommste mal rum?  Ich schulde dir noch ein, zwei Bier.



wenn das Wetter passt dann will ich auf jeden fall nach Neukirchen wollte eigentlich schon dieses Wochenende aber bei dem Wetter bin ich nur bedingt Begeisterung fähig... zumal ich glaube das es irgendwann schon noch mal besser wird...

wenn ich fahre gibts nur Cola 


wenn du keine Achse finden solltest einfach zu Obi M10 Gewinde-Stange kaufen und zwei selbstsichernde Muttern so wie zwei Beilagscheiben....


----------



## Papa Midnight (15. August 2010)

Der passt. Ist aber nicht grün...


----------



## Welli (15. August 2010)

Hier mal ein Update: Die Domain musste einer Lyrik Solo Air DH weichen. Liegt nun knapp über 15 kg. Die Gabel ist der absolute Hammer, Performance foxlike. Die Karre macht auf den Hometrails unendlich Spaß. Lässt sich locker bergauf schießen (das war ich heute, ihr Spandex-eingezwängten, glattraiserten Cannondale-Carbon-Lefty-Fahrer, der bergauf an Euch vorbeigezogen ist). Bergab ists eine Klasse für sich, es springt die örtlichen Weinbergmauern runter wie ne Gazelle! Für Bikeparkeinsätze und Freeride-Abenteuer in Portes du Soleil kommt der ratz-fatz der Coil-Dämpfer rein (Papa, denkst Du bitte an die Buchsen) sowie der Original LRS mit klebrigen Maxxis drauf. Somit habe ich für mich endlich die viel zitierte "eierlegende Wollmilchsau" in meinem 818er gefunden, welches 2011 beim 2h-Rennen in Finale Ligure so wieder an den Start darf. Und wenn Ihr brav den Lack abklebt (3M, dauert 20 min und 2 Hefe-Weissbier lang), bleibts auch dauerhaft schön und wertig. Grüße euch alle da draußen!


----------



## Papa Midnight (16. August 2010)

Wie lange ist das in Kaffe? Ach ja...schickes Radl


----------



## Asha'man (16. August 2010)

@Hopfer: Klar, gibt auch Cola.  Ich bin da flexibel. Würde mich freuen, wenn das klappt. Ich schick dir mal meine Mobilnummer.
@Papa: Ja, grün ist toll...der von Lapierre bricht aber. Evtl. bin ich mal drauf gestürzt, kann mich aber an nix erinnern. Und jetzt brauche ich erstmal irgendeinen. Hauptsache ich hab Donnerstag was. Ein Kumpel hat evtl. einen für mich. Ggfs. komme ich dann nach dem Urlaub nochmal auf dich zurück.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa Midnight (16. August 2010)

Jupp!


----------



## L0cke (16. August 2010)

Papa, ich brauch noch Schaltaugen und eine Dämpferschraube 



Asha'man schrieb:


> An meinem 2009er 518 ist gestern der Schnellspannhebel am Hinterrad gebrochen. Donnerstag geht's nach Neukirchen am Großvenediger und bis dahin brauch ich nen neuen.
> 
> Kann ich jeden 10mm Schnellspanner nehmen? Ich blick da nicht mehr durch.



bei mir hat es den Shimanospanner verbogen (der was weiß ich wie vielte...), fhar nun wie am Hardtail so einen : Klicke



Fantoum schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen, was ich für eine Ersatzrolle für die standardmäßig verbaute Kettenführung am Froggy 318 erwerben kann?




was hat die Schraube der Rolle für einen Durchmesser?, evtl hab ich was für dich 



Fantoum schrieb:


> Vorübergehend konnte ich die komplett abgenutze Seite fürs große kettenblatt der Rolle zwar durch einen zugeschnittenen Gummistopfen ersetzen, aber wenns da was aus einem Stück gäb würd ich dasgerne ersetzen.


evtl kannst du das große stück auch so bearbeiten das ein normales Schaltröllchen daneben passt, davon hät ich auch noch welche rumliegen



blackleaf schrieb:


> Ich hab im Frosch ne alter Boxxer Ride verbaut, gefällt mir gut. Auch die Uturn Funktion ist wirklich angenehm. Bin neulich im Bikepark aber mit einem Bike mit Totem gefahren, war nen riesen Unterschied, Totem spricht deutlich besser an als die alte Boxxer Ride.
> Was halt ihr von der Marzocchi 888 ATA? Wär prinzipiell ne tolle Gabel für nen Froggy mit dem auch Touren gefahren werden...
> 
> Hab grad voll die Sinnkrise;-) Kein Geld für mehrere Bikes und will von langen Touren mit vielen HM bis zu Downhillrennen alles fahren. Bisher bin ich nur bei Freeriderennen mitgefahren aber nächstes Jahr würd ich mich gern mal beim IXS Rookies Cup versuchen. Das Froggy ist bzw. wäre absolut ausreichend für deutsche DH-Strecken oder?
> ...



Hanzz würd ich lassen, das Froggy ist von meinem Eindruck her mehr Richtung bergab

Ansonsten , entweder 888 mit Ata, oder Totem mit 2 Step, meine funst (hab da mal reingeguckt und was getauscht), werd aber nun auf Solo Air umsteigen , bin so ein kleiner Gewichtsfetischist und komm meist ohne Absenkung den Berg hoch oder ich schieb zusammen mit den anderen ^^

Wegen Rookies Cup, da würd ich aufpassen, da sind einige Strecken dabei die sind schwerer als im IXS Cup, Silbersattel z.B. von rund 150-200 Startern sind etwa 40 wegen Verletzungen ausgeschieden nur so als Vorwarnung, ansonsten hab ich mit meinem Froggy keine Probs bei solchen Rennen , BigHit sah da schon anders aus...



Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Wenn du die grüne Nabe hast, dann ist der Schnellspanner dicker.





Asha'man schrieb:


> Jo, genau die.  Was ist das für ne Größe und wo bekomm ich schnellstmöglich Ersatz her?



huch hat das Froggy 2010 hinten eine 10mm Achse serienmäßig?


----------



## maxl111 (16. August 2010)

Hallo,

@welli: locker unter 15 kg wirst du wohl eher nicht schaffen. bitte wieg mal ab und berichte was das Rad so wirklich wiegt.

lg maxl


----------



## L0cke (16. August 2010)

Aso, erster Nachschlag, Froggy ist auch im Video  (Willingenpart)
Demnächst kommt noch das Lapierre and Friends Video, der keimende Perfektionismus lässt mich die letzten 30 Sekunden , der 6,4 Minuten nicht sinnvoll füllen -.-

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/8272/h

@ Welli, ich war mit xx-Schläuchen und tick leichteren LRS sowie Sattelstützensatteleinheit von 300g bei 16kg,(mit Domain 2,5xkg) da glaub ich nicht das du bei unter 15kg bist, auch wenn du einen Luftdämpfer und Luftgabel verbaut hast


----------



## Asha'man (16. August 2010)

Ich hab ein 2009er 518 und das hat ne 10mm Achse hinten Serienmässig, ja.


----------



## Welli (16. August 2010)

@maxl111 und @ L0cke:
...war nur geschätzt, so genau kommt es mir ehrlich gesagt nicht drauf an, GEFÜHLT sind es jedenfalls unter 15kg. Kann aber auch nur an meinen fetten Waden liegen ;-). Jedenfalls machts bei dem jetzigen Gewicht unendlich Spaß. Sowohl hoch als auch runter.
Habe leider nur ne olle Personenwaage, werde das Foggy heute Abend mal drauf lassen und das Ergebnis im Beitrag zu meinem Froggy ggf korrigieren.


----------



## L0cke (16. August 2010)

kaykay, das Erfahrungsgefühl sagt da was anderes  *gg*, ich mach heut Abend bzw morgen Vormittag, falls ich dazu komme ne Liste fertig, in der die Gewichte der Serienteile vom Froggy 318 drin sind, dann kann man ja mal runterrechnen....


----------



## Welli (16. August 2010)

L0cke,
habs gewogen. Du hattest recht. Exakt 15,1 kg. Finde ich persönlich prima. Kannst Dir also die Teileliste sparen. Falls Du Dir doch die Mühe machen willst, hier noch ein paar Details neben den offensichtlichen Komponenten: SLX-Kurbel, NC-17 Magnesium-Pedalen, XTR-Kassette. Ziel war nicht minimales Gewicht, sondern maximaler Fahrspaß. Und da ich unter der Woche vorwiegend die lokalen Hotspots (Trails, Sprünge über diverse Weinbergmauern, Drops...) anfahren muss und auch Spaß am Bergauffahren habe, war die jetzige Konfiguration nur konsequent. 
Viele Grüße Welli


----------



## L0cke (16. August 2010)

hehe ok, ^^, aber die 15,1kg sind auch so nice, muss mal schaun was meines wiegt, wobei es nun leichter sein dürfte, Portes hat seine Spuren hinterlassen Lofü und Loba haben ohne Probleme gehalten und das bei gerade mal ca 90g zusammen...

So sah es zu vor dem Portesurlaub aus (in Port du Soleil bin ich dann einen auchmeiner Carbonbashguards gefahren, kleines Foto nachm Enduroride (Platz 6 im Finale)


----------



## robser (18. August 2010)

Hi Leute, 

@alle die einen fox dhx air 5.0 am Froggy fahren und keine Fliegengewichte sind (um die 90kg)

Wieviel Druck habt ihr im Ausgleichsbehälter und wie habt ihr das Bottom out eingestellt (Mittelwert, fast ganz auf min., max.)

Thx 

Robin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asha'man (18. August 2010)

Holla, habe gerade die erste Ausfahrt mit neuem Lenker hinter mir. Verbaut ist jetzt ein Race Face Atlas noch ungekürzt. Ich wollte vor allem eine etwas niedrigere Front testen, um mehr Druck auf das Vorderrad in Anliegern zu bekommen.

Ist mein erstes Mal mit sehr breitem Lenker. Die erste Fahrt war...gewöhnungsbedürftig. Das eh schon nicht sehr wendige Froggy (langer Radstand, flacher Lenkwinkel) fühlt sich jetzt fast behäbig an. Kann aber sein, dass ich mich nur an den anderen Hebel gewöhnen muss.

Bin ja jetzt erstmal 2 1/2 Wochen ausgiebig testen in Österreich.

@Hopfer: Wenn es dich nach Neukirchen verschlägt, melde dich.


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (18. August 2010)

Habe auch den Atlas FR an meinem Sunn, bei den ersten Fahrten kam mir das Rad auch sehr träge vor, mittlerweile habe ich mich dran gewöhnt und es fährt sich klasse! Für Touren ist so eine breite Lenkstange aber nicht besonders zu empfehlen.


----------



## Asha'man (18. August 2010)

Mal abwarten. Ich mach alles mit dem Frosch...ist ja seine große Stärke. Das arme Zesty hängt fast nur noch an der Wand, weil mit dem Frosch 1500hm am Stück genauso, wie heftige Bikepark Einsätze gehen.  Allzweckwaffe.


----------



## Sven76 (18. August 2010)

robser schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> @alle die einen fox dhx air 5.0 am Froggy fahren und keine Fliegengewichte sind (um die 90kg)
> 
> ...



Fast den Mindestdruck (habe vielleicht so 130PSI statt 125PSI) und Botton Out nahezu min. Bisher OK.


----------



## L0cke (22. August 2010)

ich will endlich wieder Froggy fahren


----------



## funbiker9 (22. August 2010)

...luschdich


----------



## Bikedude001 (22. August 2010)

Warum machstes nicht ?


----------



## maxl111 (22. August 2010)

Hallo,

weiss zufällig jemand ob die Fox DHX Air Dämpfer, wenn sie original in einem Froggy ausgeliefert werden, ähnliche Modifikationen haben wie es Fox beim RP23 macht?

Ich habe einen DHX Air 5.0 Dämpfer aus 2007 und mir kommt vor, dass der Hinterbau längst nicht das leistet was er könnte. Entweder also jetzt einen passenden DHX Air 5.0 oder eben einen mit Stahlfeder bzw. Titanfeder.

Hat jemand einen Vorschlag für mich?

lg maxl


----------



## eljugador (22. August 2010)

manitou revox ist ein super Dämpfer bin sehr zufrieden damit und kostet gerade neu nur 300euro bei poison Bikes Gruß Michel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asha'man (22. August 2010)

Ich hab meinen Frosch jetzt ein bischen auf dem Rob J Trail am Wildkogel mit Stahlfederdämpfer getestet. Ist ein Unterschied, wie Tag und Nacht. Fühlt sich an, wie min. 2 cm mehr Federweg hinten. Der schluckt alles weg und der Trail ist teils sehr technisch und teils sehr rumpelig. Werde den Air zuhause trotzdem nochmal gegen testen. 500g Gewichtsunterschied sind nicht ohne. Aber im Moment tendiere ich dazu den Air zu verkloppen.


----------



## L0cke (22. August 2010)

Bikedude001 schrieb:


> Warum machstes nicht ?



Zeit mein Lieber, ich geh morgens um 7 ausm Haus und komm um 4-5 Uhr wieder und da ist sozusagen der Arbeitstag noch lange nicht vorbei und wenn ich nebst Haushalt mit allem fertig bin kann ich schon wieder ins Bettelein, daher steht mein Froggy nun schon 14 Tage in der Ecke 



maxl111 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> weiss zufällig jemand ob die Fox DHX Air Dämpfer, wenn sie original in einem Froggy ausgeliefert werden, ähnliche Modifikationen haben wie es Fox beim RP23 macht?
> 
> ...



ich könnt dir einen Van R (Serienausstattung) bzw Revox getunt von Akira zum testen/kaufen anbieten.


----------



## maxl111 (22. August 2010)

Hallo,

wäre ein Coil mit Titanfeder eine ( Gewichts ) Alternative zum Air?

Wie schwer sind eigentlich Coil Dämpfer mit Titanfeder?

Und warum funktionierts mit Luft in der Gabel super ( Totem, Lyrik, Fox 36 180 Talaas,... ) und bei den Dämpfern ist der Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht?

lg maxl


----------



## matiosch (23. August 2010)

Eine schöne zeit am Lago geht zu Ende 





heftige Abfahrt:


----------



## eljugador (23. August 2010)

Hallo leute, gibt es eigendlich preise und neuigkeiten über die hinterradschwinge mit steckachsystem beim Froggy bei mir hat es beim lagertausch 2 gewindegänge gezogen gruss michel


----------



## MiLi (23. August 2010)

matiosch schrieb:


>



Bocca Larici?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matiosch (23. August 2010)

Tremalzo, kurz hinter dem Tunnel.
Leider etwas "overdressed"...


----------



## placeboworld80 (26. August 2010)

Hallo Froschreiter 

Möchte auch gern einen Coildämpfer im Frosch probieren und wollte von euch wissen welche Federhärte bei 72kg empfehlenswert ist? Was haltet ihr vom RS Vivid ? Sind die Dämpferbuchsen Standartmaße oder Spezielle für Lapierre?


----------



## Bikedude001 (27. August 2010)

Habe diese Woche ein Vivid eingebaut. Funktioniert prächtig .
Jumptest steht aber noch aus.
Wiege selber 70kg und hab eine 250er Feder eingebaut. Ist schon sehr weich, geht aber noch. 300er Federn sind derzeit auch nicht zu bekommen.
Buchsenset oben 19x6mm, unten 25,4x6mm. Standartmäßig zu bekommen.
Wenn du was brauchst kannste dich gerne melden...


----------



## MiLi (27. August 2010)

verkaufe mein Froggy:

http://www.bolha.com/gorska-kolesa/lapierre-froggy-downhill-freeride-oglas1272381754


----------



## Bikedude001 (27. August 2010)




----------



## trek 6500 (28. August 2010)

hey !!!! suche eine grünen !!! (2009er )froggy rahmen in gr. s- zu einem reellen preis .  weiss jemand was ? danke ,gruss. k.   bitte pn !!!


----------



## kingofdirt (28. August 2010)

hätte einen, mach mir ein Angebot!


----------



## trek 6500 (28. August 2010)

..hast ne mail !


----------



## trek 6500 (29. August 2010)

Gefunden !!!!   donnerstag wird er wohl bei mir einzieh´n !!!


----------



## Bikedude001 (30. August 2010)

Verkaufe meine Totem Coil aussm Froggy.
Dazu noch einen blauen Straitline Vorbau und den passenden Cane Creek Steuersatz....


http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=301589


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (31. August 2010)

Doublebackflip mit dem Froggy - Mt Blanc rechts im Bild!





 Cheers!


----------



## Freizeit-biker (31. August 2010)

Bikedude001 schrieb:


> Verkaufe meine Totem Coil aussm Froggy.
> Dazu noch einen blauen Straitline Vorbau und den passenden Cane Creek Steuersatz....
> 
> 
> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=301589


Hi Dude, geht der Trend auch beim Froggy Richtung DC-Gabel?  

Passt leider von der Farbe her alles nicht so zum grünen 918er Frosch.

Aber mal eine Frage zum Steuersatz: 
Bei mir steht warscheinlich im Frosch ein neuer Steursatz an. Weisst du wo bei Cane Creek der Unterschied zwischen dem 110.OneFive und dem XX II liegt? (ausser fast 100 % Preisunterschied?)


----------



## Bikedude001 (31. August 2010)

Fahr mitlerweile mit dem Froggy kaum noch Touren und der Hinterbau ist so potent, dass der mit einer Boxxer ganz gut mithalten kann.

Der 110er ist etwas aufwendiger verarbeitet und hat auch andere Lager.
Ob das den fast doppelten Preis rechtfertigt ist schwer zu sagen.
Aber auf jeden Fall ein geiler Steuersatz.


----------



## hopfer (31. August 2010)

Ich sag nur Reset Racing.....


----------



## Freizeit-biker (31. August 2010)

hopfer schrieb:


> Ich sag nur Reset Racing.....


Der hat sich bei mir leider als etwas zickig herausgestellt. Wenn ich die Gabel ausbaue, dann bleibt das untere Lager immer auf dem Steuerrrohr-Konus/Lagerboden sitzen. Und zwar so stramm, dass ich das Ding immer nur mit hohem Aufwand da herunter bekomme. 
Der Steuersatz knackt bei jeder Bremsung. 
Das liegt warscheinlich daran, dass das Lager nicht fest genug in der unteren Aufnahme sitzt. Die Wandung der Aufnahme fällt meiner Ansicht nach zu dünn aus. Da scheint es bei mir zu Arbeiten.

Da Reset nicht mit Schrägkugellagern sondern mit Rillenkugelagern arbeitet werden die Lager nicht wir bei Cane Creek auf einer Fase zentriert sondern in die Aufnahmen eingepresst. Maschinenbaulich schon sauber konstruiert. Aber bei den dünnen Wandungen der Aufnahmen ?

Ausserdem muss man fürs Froggy die Reset 150 Schäfte etwas kürzen. Sonst passen sie nicht ins Steuerrohr . Das Rohr verjüngt sich innen zu schnell (Reset weist auf die langen Schäfte hin. Ich hab beim Messen aber die Fase nicht berücksichtigt. Beim ersten Einpressen blieben 0,7 mm Luft). 

Bitte nicht nachmachen. Ich hab 2 Stunden gebraucht um den Steuersatz wieder ohne totale Zerstörung heraus zu bekommen. Der Spalt zwischen Steursatzschale und Steuerrohr-Verjüngung war so klein, dass der Ausschläger nicht gegriffen hat.
Wenn ich die Schale wieder raus bekomme, dann kommt die Samstag mit zur Eurobike. Mal schauen was Meister Köhn dazu meint.


----------



## Ponch (1. September 2010)

Die Reset Steuersätze sind mit 25mm Einpresstiefe im allgemeinen viel zu lang. In welches Steuerrohr sollen die bitte passen?
Die meisten 1,5" Steuerrohr sind nur für 20mm ausgelegt.


----------



## zweiterFelix (1. September 2010)

weiss einer ob ein 240mm dämpfer passt ? 
also wen dann passts nur um einen hauch .. 

danke.


----------



## Bikedude001 (1. September 2010)

Passt ! Aber nur wenn du ihn anhauchst


----------



## zweiterFelix (1. September 2010)

weisst du auch wie viel federweg man dan mehr hat ? 
wen man per dreisatz rechnet wären es ca. 195 mm .
aber der grapf von dem einfederverhalten wär ja nicht linear , oder ?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hopfer (1. September 2010)

So ein Quatsch der Froggy Rahmen hat von haus aus eine 240er Dämpfer 
also 180mm


----------



## zweiterFelix (1. September 2010)

tatsache , sorry. 

und 267mm wuerde nicht passen , oder hat das mal jemand ausprobiert ?


----------



## hopfer (1. September 2010)

Freizeit-biker schrieb:


> Der hat sich bei mir leider als etwas zickig herausgestellt. Wenn ich die Gabel ausbaue, dann bleibt das untere Lager immer auf dem Steuerrrohr-Konus/Lagerboden sitzen. Und zwar so stramm, dass ich das Ding immer nur mit hohem Aufwand da herunter bekomme.
> Der Steuersatz knackt bei jeder Bremsung.
> Das liegt warscheinlich daran, dass das Lager nicht fest genug in der unteren Aufnahme sitzt. Die Wandung der Aufnahme fällt meiner Ansicht nach zu dünn aus. Da scheint es bei mir zu Arbeiten.



Ich hatte das selbe Problem als ich die Gabel ausgebaut habe ging diese nur mit konus und Lager raus 

Das Problem scheint bei RS Gabeln fast immer aufzutreten und bei Fox auch recht oft aber anscheinend (laut papa) nicht bei Bos.

Hab dann bei Reset angerufen und mir einen neuen Konus & Lager zuschicken lasen und dann den Gabelschaft unten etwas abgeschliffen seitdem hab ich keine Probleme mehr.




Freizeit-biker schrieb:


> Da Reset nicht mit Schrägkugellagern sondern mit Rillenkugelagern arbeitet werden die Lager nicht wir bei Cane Creek auf einer Fase zentriert sondern in die Aufnahmen eingepresst. Maschinenbaulich schon sauber konstruiert. Aber bei den dünnen Wandungen der Aufnahmen ?


 
Gute Frage nächste frage 
keine Ahnung ob das Problem verursacht.



Freizeit-biker schrieb:


> Ausserdem muss man fürs Froggy die Reset 150 Schäfte etwas kürzen. Sonst passen sie nicht ins Steuerrohr . Das Rohr verjüngt sich innen zu schnell (Reset weist auf die langen Schäfte hin. Ich hab beim Messen aber die Fase nicht berücksichtigt. Beim ersten Einpressen blieben 0,7 mm Luft).



******* gelaufen 
aber Glück ist es kein Problem die teil zu kürzen



Freizeit-biker schrieb:


> Bitte nicht nachmachen. Ich hab 2 Stunden gebraucht um den Steuersatz wieder ohne totale Zerstörung heraus zu bekommen. Der Spalt zwischen Steursatzschale und Steuerrohr-Verjüngung war so klein, dass der Ausschläger nicht gegriffen hat.
> Wenn ich die Schale wieder raus bekomme, dann kommt die Samstag mit zur Eurobike. Mal schauen was Meister Köhn dazu meint.



würde mich interessieren was er da zu sagt
wahrscheinlich aber sagt er pechgehabt in einem sehr freundlichen ton ;-)


----------



## hopfer (1. September 2010)

zweiterFelix schrieb:


> tatsache , sorry.
> 
> und 267mm wuerde nicht passen , oder hat das mal jemand ausprobiert ?



hat wahrscheinlich noch niemand ausprobiert und ich glaube 267mm passen auch nicht.

ausserdem was willst du damit bezwecken?
mehr Federweg?
Dir ist bewusst das du damit die Geo des Rads total versaust?


----------



## zweiterFelix (1. September 2010)

klar , mehr federweg. ;D
und ja , das risiko mit der geo. besteht , sollte ja auch nur ein versuch werden, es koennte doch auch gut klappen. 
da man dann eh noch einen tacken mehr sag fahren kann, wuerde es villeicht garnicht so sehr auffallen.


----------



## hopfer (1. September 2010)

Ich glaube nicht dran das sich das Positiv auf die Fahreigenschaften auswirkt.

aber hast recht testen schadet meist nicht ;-)
also Probier es ruhig aus und berichte.
kannst ja mal die Hintere Dämpfer schraube lösen und schauen ob genug platz ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## placeboworld80 (1. September 2010)

Der Originaldämpfer hat 76mm Hub und bekommt daraus 180mm Federweg . D.h. Übersetzungsverhältnis 1:2,36  also 1mm Dämpferhub = 2,36mm Federweg am Rad. Wenn du jetzt einen 27mm längeren Dämpfer einbaust, was vermutlich eh nicht klappt,  hast du ca 63 mm mehr am Hinterrad . Aber nicht Federweg sondern kommt es höher . du versaust also damit die Geo total . Der 267er Dämpfer hat zwar mehr Hub , aber eben nur 13mm ist aber insgesamt 27mm länger . -> wenig sinnvoll 

Wenn man einen längeren Dämpfer einbaut müsste man nach hinten und vorn mehr Platz schaffen um die Geo nicht komplett zu versauen. Aber die vordere Aufnahme ist verschweisst wenn ich nicht irre  .

PS:  Werte sind gerundet.


----------



## zweiterFelix (1. September 2010)

Ja , viel mehr wuerde es an federweg nicht bringen. ;D
aber optik ist auch ein aspekt. 

hab aber gerade daempfer draußen gehabt , passt garnicht. 
man koennte vllt. 0.5 cm laengeren daempfer einbauen.. 

danke ;D


----------



## L0cke (3. September 2010)

Freizeit-biker schrieb:


> Der hat sich bei mir leider als etwas zickig herausgestellt. Wenn ich die Gabel ausbaue, dann bleibt das untere Lager immer auf dem Steuerrrohr-Konus/Lagerboden sitzen. Und zwar so stramm, dass ich das Ding immer nur mit hohem Aufwand da herunter bekomme.
> Der Steuersatz knackt bei jeder Bremsung.
> Das liegt warscheinlich daran, dass das Lager nicht fest genug in der unteren Aufnahme sitzt. Die Wandung der Aufnahme fällt meiner Ansicht nach zu dünn aus. Da scheint es bei mir zu Arbeiten.
> 
> ...



ohje, den Reset Racing wollt ich mir eig einbaun, nun muss eine (möglichst flach bauende) LAternative her , Cane Creek war mir bisher immer gut, doch der XX baut, zumindest in der Version die ein Mitbiker am Socom hat, gut hoch, und das würd ich gern vermeiden, würde gern so etwas  flaches wie den serienmäßigen (grottig verarbeiteten) FSA verbauen, gibt es da was?

Bei dem hab ich übrigens den Konusring bisher auch immer nur mit recht viel gewalt von den Gabeln bekommen....

p.s. hab von dir noch keine Antwortmail bekommen


----------



## Bikedude001 (4. September 2010)

Hab in meinem Fotoalbum Bilder von den neuen Lapierres. Preise sind auch schon raus, muss ich noch eingeben.... folgen bald.


----------



## blackleaf (4. September 2010)

bin gespannt...


----------



## L0cke (4. September 2010)

Levty schrieb:


> Doublebackflip mit dem Froggy - Mt Blanc rechts im Bild!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



gut geworden,finde aber solche Aktion/Fotos von dir besser


----------



## Bikedude001 (4. September 2010)

Preise Lapierre 2011:

X-Control Serie   
      X-Control 210               1.649,00 â¬        
X-Control 310               2.199,00 â¬        
X-Control 310L               2.199,00 â¬ 
       X-Control 410               2.799,00 â¬ 
       X-Control 510               3.399,00 â¬        
X-Control 710               4.499,00 â¬        
X-Control 910 C               6.299,00 â¬        
Zesty Serie   
      Zesty 214               1.999,00 â¬        
Zesty 314               2.599,00 â¬ 
       Zesty 314L               2.599,00 â¬        
Zesty 514               3.199,00 â¬        
Zesty 714               4.399,00 â¬        
Zesty 914               5.499,00 â¬        
Spicy Serie   
      Spicy 216               2.349,00 â¬        
Spicy 316               2.799,00 â¬        
Spicy 516               3.699,00 â¬        
Spicy 916               5.499,00 â¬        
Froggy Serie   
      Froggy 318               2.799,00 â¬ 
       Froggy 518               3.899,00 â¬        
DH Serie   
      DH 720               4.099,00 â¬        
DH 920               6.499,00 â¬


----------



## zweiterFelix (4. September 2010)

teuer geworden ?!


----------



## L0cke (4. September 2010)

sach mal hat das Froggy 318 nicht mal 2300 Euro gekostet?


----------



## funbiker9 (4. September 2010)

Alter Schwede...das 518 2011 ist ja glatt 500â¬ teurer geworden als das 2010 Modell. Da kann ich mir aber nicht vorstellen, daÃ es da einen reisenden Absatz der Lapierre RÃ¤der gibt.

...und das DH720 Lapierre 'Einsteigerdownhillbike' fÃ¼r 4099â¬ ---> knallts im Kopp.

 Das finde ich persÃ¶nlich unverschÃ¤mt. Specialized ist z.B. auch teurer geworden, aber noch in maÃen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zweiterFelix (4. September 2010)

das 318 hab ich fuer 2000 bekommen , schon eine krasse preis steigerrung..


----------



## svensonn (4. September 2010)

okay, die Franzosen spinnen schon etwas mit den Preisen, aber man muss auch bedenken, dass es beim Spicy und Froggy komplett andere Rahmen sind und auch die Ausstattung wurde besser.

Auch gibt es keine 3 Froggy Modelle mehr, sondern nur noch 2, wo es natürlich dann zu Ausstattungsverschiebungen kommt und den damit verbundenen Preisanpassungen.....


----------



## hopfer (4. September 2010)

Preis Rahmen DH?


----------



## L0cke (4. September 2010)

svensonn schrieb:


> Auch gibt es keine 3 Froggy Modelle mehr, sondern nur noch 2, wo es natürlich dann zu Ausstattungsverschiebungen kommt und den damit verbundenen Preisanpassungen.....



beim 318 hat sich bis auf anderen Hinterbau nichts geändert und ich denke dies kann nicht schuld sein an einer so extremen Preissteigerung, zumal die Entwicklungskosten  mitterweile auch gedeckt sein dürften,gestiegene Material und Energiepreise hin oder her, die machen ebenso nicht mal 400-500 Euro mehr aus zu einem neuem Jahrgang.
schon irgendwie querch...Beispiel Socomframe, das hat in den Staaten umgerechnet 1400 Euro gekostet als es neu war, hier hat es gut das doppelte gekostet, da kommen schon so einige Fragen auf...


----------



## Bikedude001 (4. September 2010)

Hab aus Interesse im Forum gesstöbert, wie es bei anderen Herstellern aussieht.
Auch nicht viel besser. Denke der schwache Euro und Witschaftskriese haben dazu einen großen Teil beigetragen.
Hoffen wir, dass dafür für nächstes Jahr die Preise nicht so weiter steigen.


----------



## Welli (4. September 2010)

Lapierre 2011: War heute auf der Eurobike. Tolle Räder, wie schon 2009 und 2010. Allerdings sehr gelangweiltes und wenig motiviertes Personal am Stand. zumindest war dies mein Eindruck. Vielleicht haben die Händler an den Vortagen mit ihren unendlichen Bestellungen die Leute so sehr gestresst. *Und das mit den Peisen wird der Markt regeln*. Wie das funktioniert kann man bei Asterix im Band "Obelix GmbH & Co. KG" ja nachlesen. Ich hoffe nur, dies geht nicht zu lasten der Händler. Aber wir werden bestimmt nicht viel mehr fürs Froggy berappen. Sonst kaufen wir (ich zumindest) ein Cube Hanzz.


----------



## matiosch (5. September 2010)

Das "günstige" Froggy ist um 400  teurer geworden!?


----------



## Stylo77 (5. September 2010)

ramenpreis fürs froggy ?


----------



## Asha'man (5. September 2010)

Holla, die Preise sind ja wirklich ordentlich angezogen. Fast 4000â¬ hÃ¤tte ich fÃ¼r meinen Frosch wohl nicht ausgegeben...

Die Dinger waren halt immer ziemlich fix ausverkauft. Da hat man als Hersteller zwei MÃ¶glichkeiten: Mehr produzieren lassen. Oft mit hohem Risiko und groÃen Kosten verbunden. Oder eben die Preise anziehen. Fast kein Risiko und keine Kosten.

Schwacher Euro und steigende Rohstoffpreise hin und her. Aber das die plÃ¶tzlich eine solche Preissteigerung verursachen nehme ich keinem ab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freizeit-biker (6. September 2010)

Stand zum Reset 150 im Froggy:
Ich hab auf der Eurobike auf dem Reset Stand mit Norbert Koehn gesprochen. Ein sehr informatives und Konstruktives Gespräch.
a) bei Bedarf liefert Reset auch Steuersätze, bei denen der Hals auf das passende Mass gekürzt wurde. --> Kontaktaufnahme mit zu Reset, viels ist möglich . 
b) Das Problem mit dem unteren, auf dem Gabelschaft hängen bleibenden Lager kommt manchmal vor. (Systembedingt, da der Gabelkonus auf Passung gedreht ist.) Mir wurden mehrere konstruktive Vorschläge gemacht, um das Problem zu lösen. Ich werde bei Zeiten berichten.

@LOcke: bin z. Z. etwas ausgelastet. Nur selten daheim. Kümmer mich später drum.


----------



## Papa Midnight (6. September 2010)

stylo77 schrieb:


> ramenpreis fürs froggy ?



 1899,-


----------



## Papa Midnight (6. September 2010)

hopfer schrieb:


> preis rahmen dh?



 2999,-


----------



## Papa Midnight (6. September 2010)

Asha'man schrieb:


> Holla, die Preise sind ja wirklich ordentlich angezogen. Fast 4000 hätte ich für meinen Frosch wohl nicht ausgegeben...
> 
> Die Dinger waren halt immer ziemlich fix ausverkauft. Da hat man als Hersteller zwei Möglichkeiten: Mehr produzieren lassen. Oft mit hohem Risiko und großen Kosten verbunden. Oder eben die Preise anziehen. Fast kein Risiko und keine Kosten.
> 
> Schwacher Euro und steigende Rohstoffpreise hin und her. Aber das die plötzlich eine solche Preissteigerung verursachen nehme ich keinem ab.



Darum gehts ja auch gar nicht. Der Yen ist auf dem höchsten Wert aller Zeiten. Die Japaner haben so akute Schwierigkeiten damit, dass sogar internationale Banken um Hilfe gebeten wurden.
Dazu kommt, dass wir europäischen Deppen 30 Jahre lang unsere Industrie nach Asien verkauft haben und jetzt bei denen kaufen MÜSSEN. Ganz toll. Rahmenpreise alleine sind schonmal +15%. Dazu Frachtkosten von +200%. Auf der Eurobike habe ich Händler gesehen, die zB den Trek Stand laut fluchend verlassen haben, weil die bis zu 30% teurer werden. 
Deutschland, zieh dich warm an...
Ach ja: Die aktualisierten Preise für Lapierre findet ihr auf unserer homepage. Bis heute Abend sollte alles drin sein. Auch Bilder aus Dijon.

Mahlzeit.


----------



## joker78 (6. September 2010)

Hallo zusammen,
ich Verkauf warscheinlich mein geliebten Froggy 918 SL *Rahmen* mit DHX Air DÃ¤mpfer Steuersatz (Umgebaut auf 1 1/8) Sattelschnellspanner von Hope,Kettenstrebenschutz oben und unten von Lapierre und XT Umwerfer Preis 1700â¬


----------



## robser (6. September 2010)

Das ist ja schade, warum denn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skatmann (6. September 2010)

Hei, wenn ich die Preise sehe kann ich nur sagen da können sich die Lapierre Händer schon mal einen neuen Job suchen. Waren früher schon teuer, aber das ist eine Dummheit sonder gleichen. Freuen sich die Jungs bei Canyon und YT. Damit ist für mich LP wie alle anderen renomierten Marken raus aus dem Rennen für mein nächtes Rad, schade. Aber 40 % teurer als ein fast gleichgute Versenderrad. Gut das ich mein Spicy habe. FR wird dann wohl ein YT. Spar ich mit 2000,- Euro bei ähnlichen Leitungen. Ich glaube die Marken werden dieses Jahr mal richtig abstinken, das bezahlt doch kein normal rechnender Mensch mehr.
LG Stefan


----------



## placeboworld80 (6. September 2010)

Bikedude001 schrieb:


> Habe diese Woche ein Vivid eingebaut. Funktioniert prächtig .
> Jumptest steht aber noch aus.
> Wiege selber 70kg und hab eine 250er Feder eingebaut. Ist schon sehr weich, geht aber noch. 300er Federn sind derzeit auch nicht zu bekommen.
> Buchsenset oben 19x6mm, unten 25,4x6mm. Standartmäßig zu bekommen.
> Wenn du was brauchst kannste dich gerne melden...



Welches Tune hat der Vivid bzw. Welches ist zu empfehlen?


----------



## Bikedude001 (7. September 2010)

Tune B würde ich in der Regel empfehlen. Bei Fahrern unter 70 kg sogar Tune A.
Da beim Froggy sehr viel Dämpferhub im Verhältnis zum Federweg genutzt wird, braucht man recht wenig Dämpfung.


----------



## MiLi (7. September 2010)

2011 Preise sind echt hoch . jetzt bin ich glucklich dass ich 2010 Spec Pitch gekauft habe


----------



## Papa Midnight (7. September 2010)

skatmann schrieb:


> Hei, wenn ich die Preise sehe kann ich nur sagen da können sich die Lapierre Händer schon mal einen neuen Job suchen. Waren früher schon teuer, aber das ist eine Dummheit sonder gleichen. Freuen sich die Jungs bei Canyon und YT. Damit ist für mich LP wie alle anderen renomierten Marken raus aus dem Rennen für mein nächtes Rad, schade. Aber 40 % teurer als ein fast gleichgute Versenderrad. Gut das ich mein Spicy habe. FR wird dann wohl ein YT. Spar ich mit 2000,- Euro bei ähnlichen Leitungen. Ich glaube die Marken werden dieses Jahr mal richtig abstinken, das bezahlt doch kein normal rechnender Mensch mehr.
> LG Stefan



Meinste wirklich, dass Canyon bei den Lieferanten bessere Preise kriegen als cannondale, Specialized, lapierre und Co? Die werden auch teurer. Und wenn die irgendwo an der preisschraube nach unten drehen, dann sind die Anbauteile, die man erst beim zweiten hinsehen bewundern kann noch räudiger als bisher. 
Ich möchte hier aber keine Grundsatzdiskussion auslösen. Canyon werden bei uns nur noch zum doppelten Preis gebschraubt. Wir haben mit den Dingern und den verbauten Teilen so unglaublich viel Ärger, dass es anders gar nicht mehr geht. Erst wollten wir das gar nicht mehr machen, aber irgendwo tun mir die Jungs und Mädels dann auch leid.


----------



## BlackDiver (7. September 2010)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Canyon werden bei uns nur noch zum doppelten Preis gebschraubt.



Wieder ein Grund mehr den sogenannten "Fachhändler" zu meiden.Jeder der nur halbwegs technikbegeistert ist kann sein Bike komplett selbst schrauben u. wahrscheinlich besser als das was der Großteil der Werkstätten so abliefert.Meine Erfahrung!
Doppelter Preis weil Canyon draufsteht   Da wundert mich nix mehr...


----------



## B3ppo (7. September 2010)

Das ist hier das Lapierre Unterforum!
Meinungen zu Versendern gibt es wohl mehr als Bikehersteller....


----------



## hopfer (7. September 2010)

BlackDiver schrieb:


> Wieder ein Grund mehr den sogenannten "Fachhändler" zu meiden.Jeder der nur halbwegs technikbegeistert ist kann sein Bike komplett selbst schrauben u. wahrscheinlich besser als das was der Großteil der Werkstätten so abliefert.Meine Erfahrung!
> Doppelter Preis weil Canyon draufsteht   Da wundert mich nix mehr...



Ich finde die Einstellung mehr als fair weil das Geld fürs Rad wo dann ein Ansprechpartner an Ort und stelle ist, wollten sie schliesslich nicht ausgeben.

Und es gibt genug shops die Versand Räder gar nicht reparieren!

wenn dann der Kunde regelmäßig kommt würde ich allerdings auch mit de Preis runter gehen um einen guten Eindruck zu machen damit er vielleicht das nächste Bike bei mir kauft.

Und glaub mir es gibt genug leute die nicht mal einen Nagel in die Wand bekommen ;-)
zu denen gehöre ich allerdings nicht ich mache alles selber egal ob Bike, Auto oder Haus.


----------



## Bikedude001 (7. September 2010)

BlackDiver schrieb:


> Wieder ein Grund mehr den sogenannten "Fachhändler" zu meiden.Jeder der nur halbwegs technikbegeistert ist kann sein Bike komplett selbst schrauben u. wahrscheinlich besser als das was der Großteil der Werkstätten so abliefert.Meine Erfahrung!
> Doppelter Preis weil Canyon draufsteht   Da wundert mich nix mehr...



Sind ja nicht alle so Helden wie du


----------



## Papa Midnight (7. September 2010)

BlackDiver schrieb:


> Wieder ein Grund mehr den sogenannten "Fachhändler" zu meiden.Jeder der nur halbwegs technikbegeistert ist kann sein Bike komplett selbst schrauben u. wahrscheinlich besser als das was der Großteil der Werkstätten so abliefert.Meine Erfahrung!
> Doppelter Preis weil Canyon draufsteht   Da wundert mich nix mehr...



Weil Canyon erst nach ca 10 Anrufen, drei mal falsch geschicktem Steuersatz und gefühlten 1000 Stunden Telefonat endlich das richtige Teil geschickt haben. Dazu war das dann noch eine unglaublich miese Qualität und das hat dann auch noch 8 (!) Wochen gedauert mit dem netten Hinweis an den Kunden, dass andere auch so lange brauchen. Kann ja wohl nur ein Witz sein. Abgesehen davon wollen ca 85 % der Kunden eben NICHT an ihrem Rad rumschrauben, sondern FAHREN.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vitaminc (7. September 2010)

> Abgesehen davon wollen ca 85 % der Kunden eben NICHT an ihrem Rad rumschrauben, sondern FAHREN.



Dem ist eigentlich nichts hinzuzufügen.

Trotzdem schade um die Preisentwicklung, dass macht es den Händlern nicht gerade einfacher, vorallendingen bei der riesig vorhandenen Konkurrenz. Vielleicht kommt noch ein Bericht von der Eurobike, oder es werden endlich mal Techn.Specs veröffentlicht, aber bis jetzt sehe ich nichts Innovatives, keine Highlights, keine Verbesserungen, dafür aber grundsätzlich mal deutlich hässlichere Bikes


----------



## Papa Midnight (7. September 2010)

Och, so kannste das nicht sagen. Ich hab da ganz viele tolle Sachen gesehen. Alleine schon die IBIS oder Santa Cruz waren super schön. Und das 916 ist supersexy.


----------



## vitaminc (7. September 2010)

> Och, so kannste das nicht sagen. Ich hab da ganz viele tolle Sachen  gesehen. Alleine schon die IBIS oder Santa Cruz waren super schön.



Ich bezog mich ausschließlich auf LAPIERRE.

Pinion Getriebe fand ich sehr interessant, ansonsten auch Bionicon, was ich gerne mal probefahren würde.


----------



## Papa Midnight (7. September 2010)

Naja, ein 916 ist ja eins...


----------



## Levty (8. September 2010)

BlackDiver schrieb:


> Wieder ein Grund mehr den sogenannten "Fachhändler" zu meiden.Jeder der nur halbwegs technikbegeistert ist kann sein Bike komplett selbst schrauben u. wahrscheinlich besser als das was der Großteil der Werkstätten so abliefert.Meine Erfahrung!
> Doppelter Preis weil Canyon draufsteht   Da wundert mich nix mehr...


Soso...


----------



## TeamAlter (8. September 2010)

Wie heißt der Titel des Threads nochmal..... ach ja, steht ja drüber!


----------



## Feldstecher (9. September 2010)

TeamAlter schrieb:


> Wie heißt der Titel des Threads nochmal..... ach ja, steht ja drüber!





ja richtig informativ der Froggy Thread


----------



## geosnow (9. September 2010)

Was mich an Lapierre (wie auch Trek, Specialized etc.) stört, ist, dass die Lackierung so strebermässig daherkommt. Nur das Froggyrahmenkit und die Dirtlinie gefallen mir. Der 2009er Modelle waren ja so schön, aber 2010er und 2011er Modelle sind nichts für mich. Schade eigentlich, denn auch das neue Spicy 916 hat einen wirklich schön verarbeiten Rahmen, und wäre mir auch die Preissteigerung wert.


----------



## Asha'man (9. September 2010)

geosnow: Meine Rede. Der Designer der '09er Modelle hat genau meinen Geschmack getroffen. Ist aber leider nicht mehr bei LP.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## soso79 (9. September 2010)

Endlich auch nen Frosch 

...hatte hier gelesen das die Preise so ansteigen und da ich immer schon einen haben wollte, musste ich nun zuschlagen. Bike geholt, Teile getauscht und fertig isser ! Freu mich schon auf die erste Ausfahrt ! Bild gibt nicht soviel rüber...aber er ist wunderschön (falls man sowas von nem Rad überhaupt sagen darf)

Ach ja und erstaunlich leicht geworden. 15,85 Kilo inkl. Pedale. 

Teile die geändert wurden:

Gabel Totem Solo-Air
Innenlager XTR 
Kettenführung - Locke
Schlauch Schwalbe Freeride Light
Reifen Muddy's in 2,35
Schaltwerk Saint Medium
Schalthebel XT
Kurbelgarnitur XT
Kassette XT
Kette KMC Titanirgendwas (die Teure)
Pedale NC 17 Sudpin 3
Lenker Race Face Atlas
Sattelstütze Race Face XC
Sattel Fizik Gobi XM
Steuersatz Cane Creek 1.5
Vorbau Sunline V2 1.5

Schaltung vorne entfernt


----------



## Papa Midnight (9. September 2010)

Asha'man schrieb:


> geosnow: Meine Rede. Der Designer der '09er Modelle hat genau meinen Geschmack getroffen. Ist aber leider nicht mehr bei LP.



Hast doch schon eins


----------



## geosnow (9. September 2010)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Hast doch schon eins



Yep, hab ich auch. Das Spicy 516 ist echt stark, jedoch hat mich der 2011er 916er Rahmen von der Verarbeitung begeistert. Leider ist der Lack überhaupt nicht mein Geschmack.


----------



## Asha'man (9. September 2010)

Zum Glück!  Immer noch glücklich und zufrieden. Viel Geld investiert und keinen Cent bereut. Hätte nur direkt die Bremse bei dir tauschen sollen. Nuja, jetzt ist die Saint drin und die rockt.


----------



## Papa Midnight (9. September 2010)

Ich red mir aber auch den Mund fusselig...;-)

@ geosnow: Schau mal auf unsere Seite. Da sind Bilder vom 916, die ich in Dijon gemacht habe. Das sieht in natura deutlich besser aus, als in diesem Katalog...


----------



## B3ppo (9. September 2010)

Ich bin mit meinen beiden Französinnen auch sehr zufrieden, dem Frosch könnte ich noch eine Diät verordnen, aber ich weiß nicht wo ich anfangen soll...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asha'man (9. September 2010)

B3ppo: Ich hab nen 1,2kg Conti Rain King vorne und Stahlfederdämpfer drin. Dazu die schweren original Laufräder und Shimano Saint Bremse. Der Frosch ist >17kg und mich juckt das kein bischen.

Mit dem Fox DHX Air wäre er leichter. Der Coil macht aber deutlich mehr Spass und das Gewicht locker wett. 
Ein Enduro Laufradsatz mit ZTR Flow + Sapim Race (oder ähnlich) und Hope Pro2 würde auch viel Gewicht sparen. Aber den hätte ich glaube ich auch schnell klein. Bei allem, was der original LRS mit Alex Rim FR32 bisher mitmachen musste bin ich top zufrieden damit. Ist schwer, aber er hält auch bei übler Vergewaltigung. Musste erst zweimal nachzentrieren.
Saint Bremse -> Schwer, aber absolut sorglos. Bremst, wie Teufel. Nach langer Eingewöhnungszeit auch deutlich besser zu dosieren, als meine Formula.

Und der Witz ist: Bergauftouren gehen immer noch problemlos. Ich hab nicht das Gefühl durch die 1,5kg Mehrgewicht deutlich langsamer zu sein. Ich merke das Gewicht aber beim stylen in der Luft. Das Spicy meiner Freundin mit ca. 14,5kg ist deutlich leichter zum Whip oder TableTop (wenn ich letzteren mal vernünftig könnte...) zu bringen. Ist aber auch ein deutlich kleinerer Rahmen.


----------



## B3ppo (9. September 2010)

Ist bei mir ähnlich mit den Michelin DH Reifen bin ich bei >18kg, mit Tourenreifen irgendwo knapp über 17kg. Ist halt noch der Air Dämpfer drin, wenn ich auf Coil umrüste würd ich halt gern woanders Gewicht einsparen.
Deetrax, Code und Holzfeller sind halt stabil aber schwer. Stylen klappt irgendwie nicht so richtig, bergauf treten geht schon  
Aber wie gesagt bin ich grundsätzlich zufrieden, das andere sind Kleinigkeiten.


----------



## Asha'man (9. September 2010)

Stylen klappt bei mir auch ned.  Zumindest nicht, wie ich gerne würde. Aber bei den Versuchen merke ich immerhin den Gewichtsunterschied zu leichteren Rädern von Freunden/Freundin am meisten.


----------



## Axalp (9. September 2010)

B3ppo schrieb:


> Ich bin mit meinen beiden Französinnen auch sehr zufrieden, dem Frosch könnte ich noch eine Diät verordnen, aber ich weiß nicht wo ich anfangen soll...



Bei Dir selbst vielleicht...?


----------



## B3ppo (9. September 2010)

Axalp schrieb:


> Bei Dir selbst vielleicht...?



Spassvogel, das musst du dem anderen sagen, der XT Kurbeln pulvern lässt damit er Gewicht spart, aber der Style stimmt


----------



## blackleaf (9. September 2010)

hey frogs

ich steh auf meinen frosch keine frage, aber totzdem eier ich grad durch die tiefen des ibc-forums. momentan mach ich mit meinem froggy alles, von bikepark, über freerideevents und touren bis 1000 hm bergauf. will nächstes jahr aber definitiv mehr prügeln und auch mal nen dhrace fahren. eigentlich hab ich ja selbst schon die erfahrung gemacht, dass alles wunderbar geht und trotzdem überleg ich ob 2 räder letztendlich nicht mehr sinn machen. ein leichtes enduro für viel bergauf und eins für die harten sachen, also ne pure bikepark/dh-maschine.ansonsten neig ich dazu ordentlich kohle ins froggy reinzustecken um es leichter zu machen. 
versteht ihr mein problem?

geht das spicy denn deutlich besser bergauf?

über meinungen würd ich mich freuen....

@locke: was macht die kefü?


----------



## Asha'man (9. September 2010)

Ich hab nen leichtes Rad für Bergauf (Zesty 714) und mein Froggy. Mit dem Effekt, dass ich lieber das Froggy bergauf trete und das arme Zesty an der Wand versauert. 

Ab gesehen von Marathons und wirklich harmlosen Touren, fahre ich kaum mehr das Zesty. Hab auch schon mehrfach überlegt es zu verkaufen, obwohl es auch damit Spass macht zu fahren. 

Was für dich am meisten Sinn macht, musst du wohl selber entscheiden.


----------



## placeboworld80 (9. September 2010)

blackleaf schrieb:


> hey frogs
> 
> ich steh auf meinen frosch keine frage, aber totzdem eier ich grad durch die tiefen des ibc-forums. momentan mach ich mit meinem froggy alles, von bikepark, über freerideevents und touren bis 1000 hm bergauf. will nächstes jahr aber definitiv mehr prügeln und auch mal nen dhrace fahren. eigentlich hab ich ja selbst schon die erfahrung gemacht, dass alles wunderbar geht und trotzdem überleg ich ob 2 räder letztendlich nicht mehr sinn machen. ein leichtes enduro für viel bergauf und eins für die harten sachen, also ne pure bikepark/dh-maschine.ansonsten neig ich dazu ordentlich kohle ins froggy reinzustecken um es leichter zu machen.
> versteht ihr mein problem?
> ...


----------



## blackleaf (9. September 2010)

na wenigstens bin ich nicht der einzige der sich gedanken macht.
über nen zweiten lrs hab ich noch nie nach gedacht. wobei nen wirklich leichter ja auch alles andere als günstig ist....


----------



## placeboworld80 (9. September 2010)

Ist letztendlich auch eine Frage des Geldes. 2 Räder oder umbauen... .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## placeboworld80 (9. September 2010)

Mit dem Frosch kann mann schon viel machen . Meiner Meinung nach das schönere "901"  . Je nach Budget/Aufbau für alles verwendbar. 

Momentan überlege ich : DH-Rad oder Gabel/Dämpfer auf Coil umbauen   Aber DH-Rad und Froggy ist auch Quatsch. Will mich eigentlich auch nicht vom Froggy trennen. MHHH  .


----------



## blackleaf (9. September 2010)

genau das überleg ich mir auch. dh-rad und froggy macht definitiv keinen sinn. dh-rad und spicy vielleicht schon eher. ist aber wie du auch schon gesagt hast eine frage das geldes...
zwei räder fahren spart zeit, so müsste ich nicht ständig überlegen was ich umbauen könnte


----------



## hopfer (9. September 2010)

ich weiß was ihr meint.....
ich will meinen Frosch nicht hergeben aber auch ein DH Bike
und den Frosch im aktuellen zustand auf tour umzurüsten ist zu 100% Schwachsinn...
bzw. der Frosch ist selbst im einer Touren Ausstattung für München total Overkill für die umliegenden Berge schon eher zu gebrauchen aber bis ich bei den "hausbergen von München" bin (gute 1h fahrt) bin ich auch schon fast im bikepark


----------



## placeboworld80 (9. September 2010)

Ein Teufelskreis


----------



## melexis (10. September 2010)

Kann man das Froggy 718 2010 eigentlich noch bestellen? Oder weiß jemand wo eins in Gr. 48 rumsteht?


----------



## Welli (10. September 2010)

hopfer schrieb:


> ich weiß was ihr meint.....
> ich will meinen Frosch nicht hergeben aber auch ein DH Bike
> und den Frosch im aktuellen zustand auf tour umzurüsten ist zu 100% Schwachsinn...
> bzw. der Frosch ist selbst im einer Touren Ausstattung für München total Overkill für die umliegenden Berge schon eher zu gebrauchen aber bis ich bei den "hausbergen von München" bin (gute 1h fahrt) bin ich auch schon fast im bikepark



Selbiges Dilemma hatte ich auch: Verliebt in den Frosch, aber vor der Haustüre nur Wald und Hügel, aber keine Berge und kein Bikepark. Meine Kumpels besitzen in der Regel 2 Räder. Und dadurch haben sie ein viel größeres Problem, da sie ihre geliebten, teuren DH-Bikes und Freerider nur selten aus dem Keller schieben können und immer mit ihren eher ungeliebten Tourenbikes unterwegs sind.

Meine Lösung: Leichte Lyrik (170mm), stabiler, leichter LRS und DHX Air ins Froggy. Damit ist es absolut alltagstauglich und touren auch > 1000 HM sind null Problem. Es macht tierisch Spaß, Hardtail auf den Hometrails (auch bergauf!) abzuzocken. Bin sogar ein 24h-Rennen damit gefahren.

Fürn Park oder für Portes du Soleil kommt der orig. LRS und den Fox Van Stahlfederdämpfer (dauert max 10 Minuten Dank der bei Papa bestellten Buchsen) rein. Damit kann überall runtergeschrubbt werden.

So habe ich mein Dilemma aufgelöst und bin seit über einem Jahr absolut happy mit dieser Lösung.


----------



## Bikedude001 (10. September 2010)

Frosch 918 und immernoch tourentauglich......
Wiegt in dem Setup 16,6 kg ohne Pedale.


----------



## placeboworld80 (10. September 2010)

schönes Tourenrad


----------



## blackleaf (10. September 2010)

@bikedude: Wie fährt es sich mit 203 mm an der Front bergauf? Könnte mir gut vorstellen dass da einiges an Tourentauglichkeit verloren geht?! Gut steht die Boxxer dem Frosch aber alle mal!

wellis Aufbau ist nen guter Kompromiss...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa Midnight (10. September 2010)

Asha'man schrieb:


> Ich hab nen leichtes Rad für Bergauf (Zesty 714) und mein Froggy. Mit dem Effekt, dass ich lieber das Froggy bergauf trete und das arme Zesty an der Wand versauert.
> 
> Ab gesehen von Marathons und wirklich harmlosen Touren, fahre ich kaum mehr das Zesty. Hab auch schon mehrfach überlegt es zu verkaufen, obwohl es auch damit Spass macht zu fahren.
> 
> Was für dich am meisten Sinn macht, musst du wohl selber entscheiden.



Dann stehen in deinem Keller die gleichen Räder wie bei mir


----------



## Papa Midnight (10. September 2010)

melexis schrieb:


> Kann man das Froggy 718 2010 eigentlich noch bestellen? Oder weiß jemand wo eins in Gr. 48 rumsteht?



Welche Größe willste denn?


----------



## B3ppo (10. September 2010)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Dann stehen in deinem Keller die gleichen Räder wie bei mir



und bei mir  scheint eine beliebte Kombi zu sein.
Ein Kumpel hat Spicy und nen DHler, ist die Alternative wenn es ohne CC geht.


----------



## Bikedude001 (10. September 2010)

blackleaf schrieb:


> @bikedude: Wie fährt es sich mit 203 mm an der Front bergauf? Könnte mir gut vorstellen dass da einiges an Tourentauglichkeit verloren geht?! Gut steht die Boxxer dem Frosch aber alle mal!
> 
> wellis Aufbau ist nen guter Kompromiss...



Bergauf fahre ich meistens middm Zesty. 
Den Frosch fahre ich hauptsächlich auf gebauten Strecken oder Parks.
Fährt sich dennoch ganz gut bergauf. Die Boxxer baut nicht höher als die Totem.


----------



## JansonJanson (10. September 2010)

B3ppo schrieb:


> und bei mir  scheint eine beliebte Kombi zu sein.
> Ein Kumpel hat Spicy und nen DHler, ist die Alternative wenn es ohne CC geht.



ich fahr genug "CC" mitm Spicy  und sogar gar nicht so langsam wie du weisst hehe


----------



## Asha'man (10. September 2010)

Eigentlich wäre es mal cool nen Marathon mit dem Froggy zu fahren.  REEEEEEEEEEEEECCHHHHHTTTSSSSSS!!!!! Und vorbei gesprungen an den schiebenden CClern.

Werde sogar mit dem Zesty auf Marathons von manchem CCler mit Race Hardtail komisch angeguckt und auch angesprochen. Wofür ich den Federweg brauche, blabla...ich bin über 30 sag ich denen dann, wenn ich die bergauf überhole.  Zumindest träume ich davon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikedude001 (10. September 2010)

Jeah! Enghosenradler verheizen !!


----------



## matiosch (10. September 2010)

Der Jan liest hier also auch mit - soso  steht eventuell noch ein Lapierre-Treffen dieses Jahr an, ich konnte beim letzten nicht...

Die Boxxer würde ich in meinem Frosch gerne mal sehen, wobei ich wohl bei SC bleiben würde...


----------



## L0cke (11. September 2010)

jaja das Froggy ist ne echt gute Allzweckwaffe, als Ergänzung habe ich dazu noch ein (neues) Freeridehardtail mit bald 11kg (befindet sich noch im Aufbau), ich finde die beiden ergänzen sich echt gut, beim Froggy hat der Manitou Revox, von Akira getunt, nochmal viel gebracht.
So wird es derzeit für Park- und dicke Trail- und verschiedene Wettbewerbseinsätze wie Downhill und Endurorennen genutzt.
Habe mit beiden Bikes eig recht gut alles abgedeckt, ab und an zieh ich andere Reifen auf, etwa beim Fr-HT was in der Klasse vom Mountainking, statt Rubber Queen oder Kaiser um besser auf einen Wettbewerb eingestellt zu sein (beim Froggy ebenfalls nur da zwischen Kaiser,Rain King und Rubber Queen).
Die jeweiligen Endplatzierungen waren so bisher  zufriedenstellend, ich denke also das die jeweiligen Aufbauten sinnig sind, wirklich was anderes möchte ich daher nicht.



ich war dieses Jahr auch in Portes du Soleil, Video ist bald fertig, zum verkürzen der Wartezeit ein Foto von Champéry





des weiteren noch ein kleiner Nachtrag:
Ich habe heute eine Digicam in die Hände bekommen und habe den 2. Urvater (Handgefertigter Prototyp)  der ISCG 05 3-Fach Führungen abgelichtet (bis 48 Zähne), zu kaufen gibt es das Ganze unter dem Namen Lofü E3 ISCG/ISCG 05


----------



## Asha'man (11. September 2010)

@Locke: Das sieht aus, wie ein Eisenbahnmodell des Tals. 

Habe ein paar Fotos von Österreich mit dem Frosch in mein Album geladen. Hier der Frosch im Schnee:


----------



## Papa Midnight (11. September 2010)

Das hier ist kein Witz. Für alle Froggy `09 Fahrer...


----------



## Dirt06 (11. September 2010)

Ach du heiliger Bimbam 

Das ist doch eindeutig zu viel des guten. Da lobe ich mir doch die schlichte Optik von der Totem in schwarz...


----------



## blackleaf (11. September 2010)

mit schwarzen casting fänd ich's pornös....


----------



## Wolf Schreiner (14. September 2010)

Moin, moin,
kann mir jemand sagen was ich für einen Umwerfertype beim Froggy montieren kann.
E-Type oder Direktmontage?
Und welcher eignet sich am besten? SLX, XT oder gar XTR.

Danke für eure Hilfe

Grüsse
Wolf


----------



## Bikedude001 (14. September 2010)

E-Type. SLX und XT sind identisch bis auf das Logo und die Zugklemmschraube.


----------



## Papa Midnight (15. September 2010)

Kommt auf deiner Zähneanzahl auf dem größten Blatt an. Es gibt zusätzlich nämlich einen SLX E-Type speziell für zwei Kettenblätter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stylo77 (16. September 2010)

so jetzt mit 10fach x.0 , 14,1 kg


----------



## Papa Midnight (16. September 2010)

Sehr schön! Ist der Rahmen versiegelt?


----------



## Stylo77 (16. September 2010)

ja mit einer oxidschicht


----------



## zweiterFelix (16. September 2010)

:'b


----------



## JansonJanson (16. September 2010)

Kinshockhebel und Dichtring sind noch rot ... ts ts ts


----------



## Stylo77 (16. September 2010)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> Kinshockhebel und Dichtring sind noch rot ... ts ts ts



hast schon mal dein spicy angeschaut ?
da wüsst ich garnet wo ich anfangen soll 

und der dichtring is bestimmt net rot


----------



## B3ppo (16. September 2010)

mit dem aufbau eher ein froggy mit spicy einsatzgebiet oder?


----------



## Bikedude001 (16. September 2010)

Gefällt mir ! Tourig aufgebaut und schön leicht mit viel Federweg.
Aber vorne mit nur einem Kettenblatt ? Brauchste doch dicke Oberschenkel ??


----------



## S1las (16. September 2010)

Stylo77 schrieb:


> so jetzt mit 10fach x.0 , 14,1 kg



lol leichter als mein Spicy  (14,5kg). Gratuliere, sieht geil aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## placeboworld80 (16. September 2010)

Bikedude001 schrieb:


> Frosch 918 und immernoch tourentauglich......
> Wiegt in dem Setup 16,6 kg ohne Pedale.




Wie lang ist der Radstand mit der Boxxer  

ansonsten 


Ab wann gibt es den neuen 918 Rahmen  ? Ist der nun leichter wegen Supreme6 ?


----------



## joker78 (16. September 2010)

KS bekommst jetzt auch in blau siehe Go cycle !!!!


----------



## TheMicha (16. September 2010)

joker78 schrieb:


> KS bekommst jetzt auch in blau siehe Go cycle !!!!



Zu einem allerdings ziemlich unverschämten Preis! 
http://shop.shiftycart.de/a.php/shop/gocycle/lang/x/a/16696/kw/Kind_Shock_Remote_I950_Kit_blau_-_GO_CYCLE_Shop


----------



## Bikedude001 (16. September 2010)

Das Supreme 6 Alu soll etwas leichter sein und der Rahmen ist im katalog incl. RC4 Dämpfer mit 4,5kg angegeben.
Der Radstand mit Boxxer verändert sich kaum im Vergleich zur Domain mit 180mm z.B. 
Domain hat 40mm offset und 565 mm Einbauhöhe 
Boxxer hat 42mm offset und 568 mm Einbauhöhe.

Denke, dass man die paar mm in der Geo nicht merkt.

Das Ding fährt sich auf jeden Fall porno !


----------



## Stylo77 (17. September 2010)

B3ppo schrieb:


> mit dem aufbau eher ein froggy mit spicy einsatzgebiet oder?



ich glaub für das was du mit deinem froggy fährst reichts allemal 

2fach kommt wenn der umwerfer lieferbar ist


----------



## matiosch (17. September 2010)

Puh, Jungs, zieht mal den Rock aus und kommt wieder runter 

Außerdem fragt Beppo nur und behauptet nicht.
Im letzten Bikeparkbesuch hat er es schon mächtig krachen lassen, also vielleicht sollte man nicht nur Bildern glauben...

Aber wir sollten das lassen, es geht schließlich um die Räder und nicht persönliches Können!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stylo77 (17. September 2010)

matiosch schrieb:


> Im letzten Bikeparkbesuch hat er es schon mächtig krachen lassen



ja des stimmt bis zum mittag hat er sich auf dem rad gehalten


natürlich gehts hier nicht um fahrkönnen sondern um bikes


----------



## B3ppo (17. September 2010)

Stylo77 schrieb:


> ja des stimmt bis zum mittag hat er sich auf dem rad gehalten
> 
> 
> natürlich gehts hier nicht um fahrkönnen sondern um bikes



dass du mit nem enduro schneller fährst als ich mit nem downhiller weiß ich 
mir ging es eher um die stabilität z.b. der laufräder und die reifen. das hält auch bei härteter gangart?
viel spass mit dem rad und schön, dass du wieder fit bist. ich muss dank letztem sonntag jetzt erstmal pausieren


----------



## Stylo77 (17. September 2010)

laufräder machen seit jahren keine problem 
reifen bekommt man immer klein (siehe pummelfee bei ihr halten auch keine dh-tubeless)

p.s. gute besserung


----------



## eljugador (19. September 2010)

Hallo such nen enduro laufradsatz für froggy um um die 1700g was gibts da bezahlbares?


----------



## Papa Midnight (19. September 2010)

Nö.


----------



## soso79 (20. September 2010)

nach dem einsatz 
jetzt nach den ersten fahrten bin ich wirklich überzeugt !


----------



## bushman75 (27. September 2010)

Hey, nach 15 monatiger Lebenszeit brauche ich an meinem Froggy 518 (2009) mal ein paar frische Griffe. Kann ich die Originalgriffe irgendwo bestellen, und falls ja, für welchen Kurs? Da der weisse Grip, bereits nach kurzer Zeit unter Matsch und Dreck gelitten hat, könnte ich mir alternativ auch welche mit schwarzen Grip vorstellen. Gibt es da auch welche von LP?


----------



## Papa Midnight (28. September 2010)

Gibts alles. Weisse Griffe kann ich dir sofort schicken. Die schwarzen kommen nächste Woche wieder. Bitte ne PN mit Adresse und Farbwunsch.


----------



## pecht (4. Oktober 2010)

Hi liebe Froggy Freunde,

ich möchte mich von meinem Froggy518 Gr.L 2009 trennen. Gekauft, wie könnte es anders sein bei PapaMidnight.Rechnung vorhanden, Garantie noch bis 04/2011. Wer also Interesse hat schaut mal in den Bikemarkt oder schickt mir ne mail.

Gruß


----------



## matiosch (7. Oktober 2010)

Brauche schnell Hilfe:

Was ist die kürzeste Schaftlänge, die man verbauen kann?
Ich weiß, es ist Steuersatzabhängig, aber ich habe ein unschlagbares Angebot, mit meiner aktuellen Konfiguration dürfte es nicht funktionieren.

Wie lang sind die Schäfte bei euch? (nein, ich möchte keine blöden Sprüche 

Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matiosch (8. Oktober 2010)

Weiß keiner Rat?


----------



## matiosch (8. Oktober 2010)

doppelt


----------



## Asha'man (8. Oktober 2010)

Im Moment nicht, aber vielleicht, wenn du in 5 min. wieder fragst...


----------



## geosnow (8. Oktober 2010)

http://www.lapierrebikes.de/lapierre/big-mountain-rad/2009/FROGGY-318/geometrie

HT 120mm + steuersatz + spacer und vorbau voila.


----------



## matiosch (8. Oktober 2010)

Danke, so weit war ich auch...
Mit dem Spank Spike und einem Hope Steuersatz sollten auch 170 mm fahrbar sein.
Danke trotzdem.


----------



## sap (10. Oktober 2010)

hm, ich glaub ich bin ja einfach zu doof, aber kann mir mal jemand den unterschied der froggy rahmen erklären? auf der hp finde ich nix wirklich verständliches...selbes material, bilder sind außer dem 318er gleich, wobei das ja auch rahmengrößenbedingt sein kann... *nixblick*


----------



## hopfer (10. Oktober 2010)

also 2009 und 2010 waren alle rahmen gleich.
2011 haben jetzt alle rahmen eine 142x12 Steckachse bekommen und der Carbon Schaltwerk Schutz ist deswegen etwas anders befestigt worden.
und das Frame kit 918 hat eine andere etwas leichter Alu Legierung bekommen.


----------



## Asha'man (10. Oktober 2010)

Ich weiss, es steht schon irgendwo, aber ich finde es einfach nicht. Wieviel Drehmoment bekommt das Hinterbaulager neben dem Tretlager?


----------



## hopfer (10. Oktober 2010)

ich bin der meinung das es 18-20nm sind aber da gab es auch schon andere aussagen... daher ohne gewähr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matiosch (10. Oktober 2010)

Könnt ihr mal bitte Eure Schaftlänge messen?
Und bei Längen um 170 - 180 mm auch noch die Kombination von Steuersatz und Vorbau nennen?

Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit dem Spike Spank Vorbau?







Danke


----------



## hopfer (10. Oktober 2010)

ich hab 190mm mit Thomson, 5mm spacer und wan.5
wenn man einen flachen Steuersatz fährt ist es ca. 1cm weniger also 180mm.

Der Spank spike ist ganz sicher nicht schlecht und sollte der Beanspruchung standhalten schließlich ist er auch nur 35mm lang.


----------



## matiosch (11. Oktober 2010)

Der Schaft hat nur 170 mm, aber das bekomme ich schon irgendwie hin...


----------



## mblues (12. Oktober 2010)

Was würdet ihr für eine Rahmen nehmen auf 1.80m! einen 43 oder 48! Danke und gruss


----------



## soso79 (12. Oktober 2010)

hab bei 184 den 43er...nehm ihn aber nur für bergab, also park ect. keine touren.


----------



## Bikedude001 (12. Oktober 2010)

mblues schrieb:


> Was würdet ihr für eine Rahmen nehmen auf 1.80m! einen 43 oder 48! Danke und gruss



Bei tourenlastiger Fahrweise geht 48. Für besseres Handling und eher Abfahrtsorientiert würde ich dir eher einen 43er Rahmen empfehlen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stylo77 (12. Oktober 2010)

bin 182 und hab den 48er ,der 43 wär mir viel zu kurz


----------



## Welli (12. Oktober 2010)

Ich selbst habe einen in 43 cm bei 1,80 cm Größe. Bin vorwiegend tourenorientiert unterwegs, liebe aber auch Spielerien und Sprünglein auf und abseits meiner Home-Trails. Auch im Bikepark und in den Alpen passt mir 43cm wie angegossen.


----------



## hopfer (12. Oktober 2010)

wie wäre es denn wenn du mal beide Probefährst?
bei dem was so ein bike kostet sollte man es doch eigentlich schaffen mal zu einem Händler zu fahren, der beide modele da hat. denn du liegst wirklich zwischen beiden grüßen


----------



## matiosch (12. Oktober 2010)

1,84 m --> 48'er Größe.

Allerdings do-it all bike, von Touren bis Bikepark.

Aber wie Hopfer sagt: TESTEN und SELBER erfahren!


----------



## L0cke (12. Oktober 2010)

Nach langem Warten ist es nun fertig, das Lapierre and Friends Meeting @ Willingen 2010 könnt ihr alle nun anschaun, hoffe es gefällt euch , über Feedback würde ich mich freuen und über "gefällt mir"-Klicks noch mehr , also , fleißig klicken 



mblues schrieb:


> Was würdet ihr für eine Rahmen nehmen auf 1.80m! einen 43 oder 48! Danke und gruss



Hey, wenn du aus Hessen oder Thüringen kommst könntest du ja mal bei uns vorbeischauen, wir haben das Froggy in beiden Größen. 

Ich persönlich fahre bei einer Körpergröße von 1,85m das Froggy in Größe 43, vorwiegend bergaborientiert bzw schwerere Trails, für leichtere Sachen nehme ich zumeist mein Freeridehardtail.


----------



## L0cke (12. Oktober 2010)

so, mein Steinfrosch im aktuellen Setup, wenn ich wieder mehr Zeit habe dreh ich neue Buchsen für den Revox, die sind seit Portes du Soleil ausgeschlagen, die vom Van R sind auch seither ausgeschlagen, jedoch nicht nicht so sehr ^^

neu ist die Bremse die ich vom Freeridehardtail übernommen habe sowie die Kurbel, die originale hat vor 14 Tagen an einer Bodenwelle bei um etwa 50 kmh ihr Leben gelassen, ich hab mit sehr viel Glück grad mal ein paar Kratzer abbekommen danke an den Genikschutz der hat wahrscheinlich einiges bei dem Gang über den Lenker verhindert. 
Kurbel,Kettenblatt und Innenlager waren nach dem Aufsetzer hinne, nur die Lofü E2 hat vom Antriebtsteil an der Front  überlebt


----------



## Asha'man (13. Oktober 2010)

183cm, 88SL = 48er Rahmen. Wenn ich nur bergab und im Park fahren würde, hätte ich den 43er genommen. 

Für Touren war mir der 43er ein zu großer Kompromiss. Sattelstütze musste ich sehr weit raus ziehen (entsprechend lang musste sie sein) und bei leichtem Lenkereinschlag kam ich schon mit den Knien an den Lenker. Sitzposition bei Touren war mir auf dem 48er sehr viel angenehmer, also hab ich das Rad gleich mit genommen. 
Das war 12/2009 und bis jetzt noch keinen Euro bereut.


----------



## joker78 (13. Oktober 2010)

So Umbau abgeschlossen!!


----------



## joker78 (13. Oktober 2010)




----------



## matiosch (21. Oktober 2010)

Hast du den Laufräder mal im Park testen können?

Mein aktueller Aufbau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## en_masse (24. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Zusammen!

War bis jetzt nur mit meinem Zesty unterwegs und will mir dieses Jahr ein Froggy zulegen. Habe in den letzten Jahren Blut geleckt und will einfach ein Bike dass ich auf harten Trails und ab und an im Bikepark richtig prügeln kann.

Ich werde mein Froggy selbst zusammenstellen und als Ergebnis hätte ich gerne ein Art Superenduro (leichten Freerider), das noch vertretbar Tourentauglich ist und bergab riesig Spaß macht. Da ich hier schon ne ganze Weile mitlese, komme ich zu dem Entschluss, dass dies mit dem Froggy möglich sein sollte. Von den Parts in diesem Segment habe ich zugegebener Weise noch nicht so viel Plan, daher würde ich Euch gerne um Hilfe bitten.

Mein bisher geplanter Aufbau:

Rahmen:
Lapierre Froggy 918 (2011)

=> geht der Dämpfer für meine Einsatzzwecke oder wäre ein DHX Air deutlich besser?

Gabel:
Fox Talas 36 RC2 fit 180 schwarz (2011)

Kurbel:
Hammerschmidt AM oder FR?

Schaltwerk:
x.0 10-fach

Laufräder:
Hope Pro2 mit DT-Swiss EX500

Sattelstütze:
Vorerst Kindshock 900R

Bremse:
Shimano Saint

Was meint ihr, passt das bis jetzt einigermaßen zu meinem Ziel oder welche Komponenten gehen daran vorbei?

Vielen Dank schonmal für Eure Hilfe!


----------



## TeamAlter (24. Oktober 2010)

en_masse schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen!
> 
> War bis jetzt nur mit meinem Zesty unterwegs und will mir dieses Jahr ein Froggy zulegen. Habe in den letzten Jahren Blut geleckt und will einfach ein Bike dass ich auf harten Trails und ab und an im Bikepark richtig prügeln kann.
> 
> ...



Klingt nach nem Plan.

Zu den Teilen:

Hammerschmidt AM reicht
Die DT Felgen würde ich gegen ZTR Flow tauschen -> leichter
Saint wär mir auch zu schwer. Die Elixier ist genau so standfest und deutlich leichter.


----------



## TheMicha (24. Oktober 2010)

TeamAlter schrieb:


> Die Elixier ist genau so standfest und deutlich leichter.



Ich bin beide Bremsen bereits gefahren und kann aus eigener Erfahrung sagen, dass die Elixier bei weitem NICHT so standfest ist wie eine Saint.


----------



## B3ppo (24. Oktober 2010)

Mit Umwerfer meinst du Schaltwerk? Denn Umwerfer bei Hammerschmidt braucht man ja nicht.
Bin gespannt wo du dann Gewichtsmäßig landest.


----------



## en_masse (24. Oktober 2010)

@TeamAlter: Ein Freund von mir fährt die Elixir. Wegen der Geräuschentwicklung und Problemen beim Bremsbelagwechsel auf nem Alpencross bin ich nicht so überzeugt von der Bremse. Bremsleistung ist schon geil. Fahre aktuell ne XT- Bremse und erhoffe mir mit der Saint eine genau so stressfreie Bremse nur mehr Standfestigkeit und Bremsleistung.

@TheMicha: Hatte leider noch nicht das Vergnügen die Saint zu fahren. Bisher nur darüber gelesen. Wie war Dein Gefühl bei der Bremse?

@B3ppo: Jo, danke. Hab ich verplant. Bin auch gespannt was das Teil schlussendlich wiegt. Mir ist halt echt wichtig, dass es alles sorglos leicht ist. Habe keine Lust auf dauernden Teilewechsel.

Hat jemand von Euch Erfahrung mit dem DHX Dämpfer auf Touren? Geht das gut?


----------



## TheMicha (24. Oktober 2010)

en_masse schrieb:


> @TheMicha: Hatte leider noch nicht das Vergnügen die Saint zu fahren. Bisher nur darüber gelesen. Wie war Dein Gefühl bei der Bremse?



Ich fahre die Saint in Kombination mit SM-TR79 XT-Scheiben und organischen Belägen von BBB. Die orginalen Shimano-Beläge haben bei mir höllisch rumgelärmt. Mit den Organischen ist Ruhe.
Der Hebelweg ist trotz mehrfachem Entlüften und leichtem Überfüllen spürbar länger als bei der Elixir. Für mich aber in keinster Weise störend.

Die Bremskraft ist mMn noch ein gutes Stückchen höher als bei dir Elixir. Allerdings war die Avid etwas bissiger (bei kalter Bremse). Je länger der Trail, desto stärker die Saint.
Auf dem VR braucht es schon einen ordentlichen Reifen um die Bremswirkung auch in Traktion umzusetzen.
Die Standfestigkeit ist enorm. 1000 Hm am Stück nahezu dauerbremsend stellen kein Problem dar.
Aus technischer Sicht ist die Bremse für mich absolut sorglos. Entlüften geht super leicht. Auch der Belagverschleiß hält sich sehr in Grenzen.

Fazit: Gerne wieder!
- schwer
+ sorglos
+ gut dosierbar
+ ein echter Anker


----------



## hopfer (24. Oktober 2010)

also m.M.n. ist RC4 völlig stress frei auf touren.
wiegt aber halt seine ca. 950gr mit Feder....


Edit: kann "themichas" Bericht bestätigen! absolut sorglos und ein richtiger Anker!


----------



## en_masse (24. Oktober 2010)

Na die hört sich immer mehr nach meiner zukünftigen Bremse an ;-)

Meine XT und die Elixir sind dieses Jahr fast nen Hitztod auf dem Weg zum Gardasee gestorben..

Meint ihr mit dem Aufbau kann man nen Alpencross fahren (10.000hm 6 Tage) oder stirbt man bei längeren bergauf Stücken mit soviel Federweg?


----------



## matiosch (24. Oktober 2010)

Das geht locker. Die Geometrie passt. Wir sind am Gardasee auch Tagestouren von mehr als 1500 hm am Tag gefahren, da war noch eine Menge Reserve nach oben.
Wobei das stark von Deiner Position auf dem Rad abhängt und Deiner Bereitschaft Dich zu schinden - das muss man fairerer Weise dazu sagen.

Wenn Du nicht den Anspruch hast, der erste oben zu sein, wüde ich deine Frage mit einem definitiven JA  benatworten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## placeboworld80 (24. Oktober 2010)

Hallo

Ich war mit der 2011er Talas nicht zufrieden  . Selbst nach dem Megavalanche beschissenes Ansprechverhalten trotz Kashima. Die ist das Geld nicht wert. Habe wieder eine 170er Lyrik mit DH-Kartusche eingebaut. Die steckt sehr viel weg und spricht Sahne an achja leichter ist sie auch.
Damit verbunden sind auch steilere Winkel , die eine bessere Tourentauglichkeit bringen. Ausserdem ist das Froggy mit der Lyrik viel handlicher/wendiger. Wenn du es als Superenduro nutzt , dann würde ich auch den DHX Air mit zuschaltbaren Propedal empfehlen. Ausserdem eine Reverb oder vergleichbare Stütze ohne Offset , damit man nicht zuweit hinten sitzt  . MFG Marko


----------



## en_masse (24. Oktober 2010)

@matiosch: Quälen kann ich mich recht gut und da der Weg mein Ziel ist sollte es passen ;-)

@place..: Hm, das hört sich ja Kacke an. Hab mich allein wegen der Optik schon etwas auf die Gabel eingeschossen gehabt. Und v.a. die Absenkfunktion habe ich als großen Bonus gesehen.

Fahre halt im Moment schon 140mm Federweg und hätte gerne gleich den Sprung in die 180mm Klasse gemacht.


----------



## TeamAlter (24. Oktober 2010)

en_masse schrieb:


> @TeamAlter: Ein Freund von mir fährt die Elixir. Wegen der Geräuschentwicklung und Problemen beim Bremsbelagwechsel auf nem Alpencross bin ich nicht so überzeugt von der Bremse. Bremsleistung ist schon geil. Fahre aktuell ne XT- Bremse und erhoffe mir mit der Saint eine genau so stressfreie Bremse nur mehr Standfestigkeit und Bremsleistung.



Du ich fahr die selber und es hat leider eine gewisse Zeit gedauert bis ich was standfestes Gefunden hatte. Trailtouren in den Alpen gehen damit genauso wie knapp 10.000 hm Bikepark am Tag.
Beläge haben eine Saison gehalten. Bin eigentlich jedes WE einen Tag gefahren.
Interessant wäre, ob die Serienstreuung wirklich so große Unterschiede aufweißt.
Was seid ihr bzw. eure Freunde denn für Bremsscheibengrößen gefahren. Ich fahr 203/203.
Ah genau, auch noch wichtig, mein Gewicht mit Rucksack auf Touren liegt über 100 kg.

Wenn man wirklich bremsseitig für ein Tourenrad sich in Richtung Saint verwirklichen möcht, sollte man sich vorher nochmal die neue Code ansehen. Ist zwar auch noch relativ schwer, aber nicht so ein Klotz wie die Saint. 

Formula könnte man noch probieren, aber da hatte ich z. B. nach längeren Abfahrten fading.


----------



## svensonn (24. Oktober 2010)

Ich fahre die Formula Mega an meinem Froggy und bin sehr zufrieden, der Bremsgriff ist perfekt geformt und geniales digitales Ansprechverhalten, wenn ich ziehe dann passiert etwas.
Die Saint gefällt mir vom Design nicht und auch der Druckpunkt ist mir wegen dem Servo zu verwaschen.

Die Felge DT EX 500 oder ZTR Flow kannst du nehmen wenn du eine saubere Linie fährst und Gewicht sparen möchtest, wegen Sorglos würde ich eher zu Mavic 521 oä greifen.

Beim Dämpfer würde ich den DHX 5 Air nehmen, wg der Gewichtsersparnis, einen Stahlfederdämpfer finde ich an einem Touren Enduro Light Freerider nicht ausschlaggegend. Den DHX 5 Air richtig abgestimmt geht der auch überall sehr gut in Ordnung, weil die Kinematik perfekt auf einen Luftdämpfer ausgelegt ist. Eine Alternative wäre der Rock Shox Vivid Air.


----------



## Downhillalex02 (24. Oktober 2010)

@svensonn

mich würde mal interessieren ob die mega auch sher gut für Downhill ist da ich mir ein Dh-bike aufbaue

an meinem froggy hab ich noch die standart k18 drann mitden bin ichsoweit zufrieden aber die mega würden mich für mei DH interessieren

packen die eigentlich genauso wie die the one zu ??


----------



## Bikedude001 (24. Oktober 2010)

Den Vivid Air fände ich einen guten kompromis zum Stahlfeder.
Gabel würde ich auch eher die Lyrik 170mm verbauen. Die Fox sind sündhaft teuer und sprechen meist miserabel an. 
Ich persönlich würde statt der Hammersmidt zweifach mit Kettenführung fahren.
Spart Gewicht und Kohle. Mit einem Midcage hinten ist der Antrieb ziemlich ruhig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## L0cke (24. Oktober 2010)

svensonn schrieb:


> Die Felge DT EX 500 oder ZTR Flow kannst du nehmen wenn du eine saubere Linie fährst und Gewicht sparen möchtest, wegen Sorglos würde ich eher zu Mavic 521 oä greifen.




also die ZTR Flow hält echt viel aus, ich bin sie 1 Jahr am Freeridehardtail gefahren und nun ist der LRS bald 6 Monate am Froggy zu hause, was er mitmachen muss kann man im Video sehen.
In Portes du Soleil war er besser dran als mein LRS mit EX721, der hat nach vier Tagen 2 gebrochene Speichen, da musste der ZTR Flow LRS rann, hat die restlichen 3 Tage ohne Probs gehalten, habe nach 1,6 Jahren gerade mal eine ganz kleine Acht am Heck, von Delle keine Spur, und das obwohl der LRS jede Woche gut bewegt wird bei uns am Hometrack 


ist übrigens Video der Woche falls es jemand noch nicht mitbekommen hat


----------



## Asha'man (24. Oktober 2010)

Meine Tipps:

- Keine Hammerschmidt. Teuer und schwer. Schalten und Bodenfreiheit sind zwar schon nett, aber zweifach mit Bashguard und Kettenführung tun auch sehr gut.
- Stahlfedergabel (Fox Van RC2 oder Lyrik Coil, wenn es RS sein soll). Talas spricht nicht annähernd so gut an, wie die Van. Absenkung ist nett, aber ich vermisse sie nicht und fahre mit dem Froggy alles. Auch 1700hm am Stück oder 2400hm am Tag waren schon drin. Auch die steilen schmalen Rampen am Hundstein bin ich rauf gekommen. Da hatte ich noch Kondition.  Geht alles, nur halt was langsamer, als mit nem Tourenbike und macht trotzdem mehr Spaß...vor allem bergab!
- DHX Air geht gut. DHX Coil geht wesentlich besser. Ich hätte evtl. noch einen DHX Air zu verkaufen. Wollte ihn aber noch einmal selber gegen testen. Bin nur zu faul für den Umbau.
- Saint Bremse. Einziger Nachteil schwer. Ansonsten absolut sorglos und einfach gut. 
- ZTR Flow LRS für ein Touren Enduro und gut eingespeicht kann schon gut funktionieren. Aber auch hier gilt, Gewicht sparen geht auf das "Sorgloskonto".
- Kindshock sehr nett, wenn einen das Gewicht nicht stört.

Generell gefällt mir dein Plan.


----------



## svensonn (24. Oktober 2010)

@ downhillalex02
Ich finde die Mega ist auch ok für das DH- Bike, bin sie auch dort schon gefahren.
Der Biss ist wie bei der The One nur eben etwas schwerer.


----------



## Downhillalex02 (25. Oktober 2010)

auch nochmal was zu dem aufbau

also wie schon gesagt wenn dann eine fox Van rc2 hab sie auch selbst und ist wirklich geil 
beim dämpfer hab ich noch den dhx air4.0 persönlich muss ich sagen der geht gut ab =) also ich bin echt zufrieden auch mit dem ansprechverhalten usw. bin nun auch kein Leichtgewicht=) und mache relativ viel mit meinem froggy und er arbeitet echt super.
klar ist der coil ne spur geiler aber eben auch schwerer würde ich persönlich nicht reinmachen eher an komplett Freeride oder Downhill


----------



## en_masse (26. Oktober 2010)

Wow, erstmal vielen Dank fÃ¼r die rege Beteiligung. Hat mir in einigen Dingen die Augen geÃ¶ffnet. Hammerschmidt kommt jetzt wohl nicht dran und die Talas ist auch raus.

  Passt die Geometrie eigentlich noch gut fÃ¼r ne 180er Gabel? Kenn mich mit Lenkwinkeln etc gar nicht aus.

@TeamAlter: Der fÃ¤hrt 203/180 und ist sonst auch mit seiner zufrieden. Aber nach dem Belagwechsel (auf erneut OriginalbelÃ¤ge war zu viel FlÃ¼ssigkeit im System). Aber mich stÃ¶ren einfach GerÃ¤usche beim Bremsen.

  @svensonn: Digitale Bremsen mag ich leider gar nicht. Ging mir schon bei der K18 auf den Sack, dass sich der Druckpunkt nicht ankÃ¼ndigt. Danke fÃ¼r den Tipp mit den Felgen. Werde vorerst aus finanziellen GrÃ¼nden die Hope Pro 2 mit DT EX500 weiterfahren. Beim DÃ¤mpfer verhÃ¤lt es sich Ã¤hnlich. Da bekomme ich wohl den DHX Coil mit und der wird auch erstmal gefahren.

  @Bikdedude: Welche Gabel wÃ¼rdest Du vorziehen VAN oder die Lyrik?

  @L0cke: Porno Video! Dann hoffe ich das meine LRS auch halten. Werde die wohl vorerst eh nicht so prÃ¼geln wie ihr das tut ;-)

  @Ashaâman: Hast recht, echt zu teuer. Ãberlege jetzt ob ich mir die SLX 2-fach Kurbel hole. Gewicht ist gut und Preis auch

  @Downhillalex: Danke fÃ¼r den Erfahrungsbericht, aber die Coil Variante bleibt wohl vorerst.

  Welche Lenker eignen sich denn fÃ¼r das Bike?
  Im Mom fahre ich nen Holzfeller (700mm) am Zesty mit 30mm rise.
  So wie ich gelesen habe wenig Vorbau und wenig rise?
  Also z.B. nen âVector 31.8 2014â von Syntace


  Werde mir wohl das Froggy in 48 holen. Bin 1,84 und wiege 80kg.
  In 43 bin ich es schon probe gefahren das war zu kompakt.

  Neuer Plan:

  DÃ¤mpfer: DHX Coil

  Gabel: VAN 180 RC2 oder Lyrik 170 Coil

  Kurbel: SLX oder X.0 (10-fach)

  KettenfÃ¼hrung: VorschlÃ¤ge? (wie ist die Eigenbau CarbonfÃ¼hrung)

  Schaltwerk: XTR oder X.0

Bremsen: Saint oder Code

  Lenker:  Vector 31.8 2014





  Kinder bin ich heiÃ auf das Teil!!!


----------



## Asha'man (26. Oktober 2010)

Fahre Race Face Atlas. Bisher noch ungekürzt. 

Die Geometrie ist für eine 180er Gabel gemacht. Deswegen fahre ich meine 160mm Van RC2 mit 2cm Spacer unterm Steuerrohr.

Bashguard und Kettenführung gibts passend von Shimano. War bei mir schon drauf und durfte einiges mitmachen. Hält. 

Ansonsten:  Guter Plan. Würde mir auch gefallen deine jetzige Zusammenstellung.


----------



## matiosch (26. Oktober 2010)

Die Code gehen wie Hölle, sind auch meine nächsten 

Thema Carbon-Kettenführung: Überlege wie oft du doch mal in einem Steinfeld etc aufsetzt oder bei einem Sturz drauf knallst. Eine Aluplatte kannst du unter Wärme auch mal -->vorsichtig<-- zurückbiegen, bei Carbon sieht es da eher schlecht aus.

SLX ist eine wirklich gute Gruppe zu einem akzeptablen Preis, da machst du nichts falsch.

Thema Geomtrie: Ich habe in dem Rahmen bis jetzt Erfahrung mit der 180'er DOmain und jetzt mit der Totem sammeln können.
Mit beiden ist der Lenkwinkel nich nicht zu flach, um es mal bergauf zu bewegen.

Größe 48 passt bei deiner Größe.

WO kommst du her, kannst meines gerne mal Probe rollen. Wenn du Interesse hast, melde dich einfach


----------



## en_masse (26. Oktober 2010)

@Asha: Kettenführung finde ich von Shimano irgendwie keine. Fahre im Moment die Blackspire und bin ganz zufrieden, dann gehts evtl beim Froggy auch wieder in die Richtung.

@Matiosch: Danke fürs Angebot. Uns trennt quasi nur das Altmühltal ;-) 
Komme im Moment aus Ingolstadt.
Mit der Alulösung haste mich überzeugt!


----------



## Bikedude001 (27. Oktober 2010)

@Bikdedude: Welche Gabel würdest Du vorziehen VAN oder die Lyrik?

  Kinder bin ich heiß auf das Teil!!!

Am besten passen würde eigentlich die 180er Van. 
Bin aber nicht wirklich ein Freund von Fox . Erstens sprechen die Gabeln, wenn sie neu sind, richtig schlecht an. Reibt sich zwar irgendwan ein, dennoch finde ich die RS Gabeln fluffiger.
Das zweite Problem ist der Support. Wenn du ein Problem mit der Gabel hast, musst du das Teil zu T...... schicken. Das dauert meist ziemlich lang und du musst Glück haben, dass der Richtige daran schraubt.
Daher : Lyrik oder Totem (meine Meinung) .


----------



## mblues (27. Oktober 2010)

Ich danke euch noch für eure Antworten! Neben einem grünen Zesty steht jetzt auch noch ein grünes Froggy!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Downhillalex02 (27. Oktober 2010)

hey

zum thema lenker 
habe an meinem froggy eine race face atlas fr in grün farblich top und ich persönlich 

mag flache und breite lenker ist echt nur zu empfehlen
andere Variante ist ein sixpack driver xxl ider kommt bei mir an mein Downhill

denke mal da der auch sehr geil an einem froggy ausschaut .


----------



## Papa Midnight (28. Oktober 2010)

Hab nen blauen Atlas an meinem schwarzen Froggy


----------



## Asha'man (28. Oktober 2010)

Ich han den Atlas in Grün...bietet sich beim 2009er 518 noch an.


----------



## Papa Midnight (28. Oktober 2010)

Stümmt


----------



## hopfer (28. Oktober 2010)

und ich ihn in schwarz an meinem 718 

was machen wir als nächstes? eine Umfrage wer alles eine Saint Kurbel fährt?


----------



## Downhillalex02 (28. Oktober 2010)

warum nich

 ich fahr eine


----------



## Papa Midnight (28. Oktober 2010)

Ging nicht. Die gabs nicht in blau.


----------



## AlFeC (29. Oktober 2010)

Hallo,

ich heiße Quirin und war früher schon in diesem forum aktiv jetzt aber lange zeit nicht mehr daher die neu Anmeldung.
hab mich daher und mein 718 noch nicht vorgestellt.
foto hab ich gerade keins zur hand aber insgesamt schaut es fast so aus wie das von "Welli" http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/715415 bloß mit Feder statt luft und einem Elka Dämpfer und nur einem Kettenblatt 

fahre es jetzt auch schon seit Febuar 2009
hatte bis jetzt eigentlich keine Probleme mit dem Bike aber der Wunsch nach was neuem treibt mich schon seit Mitte des jahres...
ich bin bloß 1,70 und finde das bike ( 43 ) ist in manchen Situationen ein bisschen zu groß für mich, ausserdem fahre ich fast nur noch "DH" mit 
dem froggy als touren freerider ist es für mich das Optimum was es zu kaufen gibt 

zwar bin ich nicht schnell aber mehr Federweg schadet selten  daher währe was dh lastiges toll ausserdem kurze Kettenstreben   um immer noch spaß auf dem trail zu haben leider gibt es diese kombi so nicht ausser beim demo aber das ist laut Geo Tabelle zu groß
ich könnte mir auch noch das TR 250 mit boxxer ganz gut vorstellen oder doch das TR 450 hat aber wieder 445 streben baut in S aber trotzdem recht kurz
das beste was ich in der richtig bisher gefahren bin ist das Lapierre DH in S sehr kurz sehr verspielt und trotzdem sau schnell! aber die Qualitätsprobleme lassen mich zögern
fragen über fragen



uuuppss jetzt habe ich ein bisschen viel in den "Froggy Thread" geschrieben was da gar nicht reingehört  aber vielleicht hat ja jemand ähnliche Probleme und hat lust auf etwas smal-talk.


----------



## CptPuff (30. Oktober 2010)

Hi,
weiß jemand, wie der Song aus dem Video auf Seite 80 heißt???

danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ultroon (31. Oktober 2010)

Frag doch mal den L0cke hier aus dem Forum, der hat den Film schlieslich gemacht.


----------



## Papa Midnight (31. Oktober 2010)

Bikedude001 schrieb:


> @Bikdedude: Welche Gabel würdest Du vorziehen VAN oder die Lyrik?
> 
> Kinder bin ich heiß auf das Teil!!!
> 
> ...



Tjoa, ich bin bei Toxo auch immer recht skeptisch gewesen, aber in diesem ganzen Jahr haben die nicht ein einziges mal enttäuscht. Alles innerhalb einer Woche geregelt. Das war bei weitem nicht allen Zulieferern möglich.


----------



## Papa Midnight (31. Oktober 2010)

CptPuff schrieb:


> Hi,
> weiß jemand, wie der Song aus dem Video auf Seite 80 heißt???
> 
> danke!



Steht doch unterm Video.


----------



## Asha'man (2. November 2010)

Hat jemand die Masse für die Dämpferbuchsen im Froggy (2009) für mich parat? HiBike kann diese gerade nicht selber herausfinden und ich hätte gerne neue Buchsen, um den Air Dämpfer nochmal zu testen.

Möchte unnötiges Austreiben der Buchsen vermeiden. Und nur zum Vermessen ausbauen ist auch nicht so meins.


----------



## mkernbach (3. November 2010)

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/320471


----------



## hopfer (3. November 2010)

what the hell?
so wenig zeit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mkernbach (3. November 2010)

tja peter


----------



## Papa Midnight (3. November 2010)

16,3 kg mit ohne Pedale...Nein, ich werde es NICHT verkaufen. Eloxierter Rahmen, eloxierte Parts an der BOS Gabel, Umbau auf Nadellager für 6mm Sextoy, schwarz eloxierte Hope V2 mit blauen Spidern und innen belüfteter Scheibe, Saint Schaltwerk OHNE den goldenen Krempel dran, Shaman Kefü aus Carbon (Danke an Martin), Race Face in blau(Danke an Eric Spahn von bike action), Hope Pro II LRS (Danke an Robin Warne von Hopetech), RESET Wan.5 in blau und so weiter...Macht das Sinn? Nein. Aber ich finds voll geil


----------



## Asha'man (3. November 2010)

@Papa: Sehr geil! Die blauen Parts sind nicht ganz mein Fall. Aber das ist Geschmackssache.  Gefällt mir.

Niemand die Masse von den blöden Buchsen?


----------



## Papa Midnight (3. November 2010)

Fürs Froggy mit nem Fox? 19,4 mm und 25,4 mm.


----------



## Asha'man (3. November 2010)

Perfekt.  Danke!


----------



## hopfer (3. November 2010)

will auch den goldenen Krempel vom Schaltwerk haben... Eloxieren oder gibt es noch andere Möglichkeiten?


----------



## Papa Midnight (3. November 2010)

Eloxalbad und wech is das...Ich leg das immer zu den Hope Teilen.


----------



## VoikaZ (3. November 2010)

Hi Papa,

schaut echt top aus, Dein Frosch 
Jetzt wird es nur noch Zeit, das Du Deinen Dämpfer ebenfalls mal ins Eloxalbad wiftst 

Schönen Gruß,

Volker


----------



## Papa Midnight (3. November 2010)

Das ist leider nicht so einfach...:-(


----------



## VoikaZ (3. November 2010)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Das ist leider nicht so einfach...:-(


Hab ich mir schon fast gedacht 

Volker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## project529 (3. November 2010)

Mehr und *größere* Bilder davon, bitte!!


----------



## Papa Midnight (3. November 2010)

Vom schwarzen Froggy?


----------



## project529 (3. November 2010)

jaaaa!


----------



## Papa Midnight (3. November 2010)

Sooo. Mehr hab ich nich  Die Scheiben sind inzwischen blau.


----------



## Downhillalex02 (4. November 2010)

das bike ist echt mega
aber die gabel schwarz ohne was, find ich sieht billig aus

 aber der rest sahne


----------



## Papa Midnight (5. November 2010)

Die Decals für die Gabel kommen erst, wenn sie besser lackiert ist.


----------



## geosnow (5. November 2010)

Geil!


----------



## Downhillalex02 (5. November 2010)

jo mit decals sieht es dann echt super geil aus


----------



## project529 (5. November 2010)

Ja das Teil is auf jeden Fall absolute Spitze. Hätte ich ein Froggy, sollte es auch so sein 
Aber mich würde interessieren, ob das BOS Fahrwerk auch einen echten  Vorteil gegenüber einem RC4 und einer Totem oder Fox 180 bringt? Ich  meine damit einen messbaren oder zumindest spürbaren Unterschied?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blackleaf (5. November 2010)

Wie gut passt der Conti Kaiser in den Froggy Hinterbau? Dürfte ziemlich eng in schnellen Anliegern werden oder?


----------



## project529 (5. November 2010)

Dadurch, dass der Hinterbau erwiesenermaßen etwas flext, wird der in 2.5 definitiv seine Spuren hinterlassen. Aber was solls?


----------



## blackleaf (5. November 2010)

nicht dass ich mir die Streben durchflexIm ernst, macht das nix wenn's nen bißchen schrabelt?


----------



## project529 (5. November 2010)

Na ja.. doch, ein paar Geräusche vielleicht... und in Anbetracht der mega weichen Gummimischung vermutlich bisschen erhöhten Verschleiß am Reifen. 

Ne.. mal im Ernst.. der Hinterbau flext dadurch ja nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Der einzige Unterschied ist eben ob der Lack heile bleibt oder nicht.


----------



## hopfer (5. November 2010)

fahre den Kaiser und hab keine Probleme er ist ja nicht ganz so dick wie MM in 2.5


----------



## Papa Midnight (6. November 2010)

Der Kaiser passt mit ner 721.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hopfer (6. November 2010)

und mit einer dt swiss fr600 auch ohne Probleme


----------



## project529 (6. November 2010)

Papa Midnight... kannst du dich noch zum BOS Fahrwerk äußern? Siehe oben.


----------



## Papa Midnight (7. November 2010)

Der Sextoy Dämpfer ist schon wirklich gut. Mit der Titanfeder sehr leicht und durch die Nadellager hat der eigentlich gar kein Losbrechmoment mehr. Ist sicherlich in einer Liga mit Cane Creek DB und den Top systemen von Fox anzusiedeln. Harmoniert sehr schön mit der N´dee Gabel. Allerdings müssen die EXTREM softe Federn bekommen. Mordsstabil und verdrehsteif. Ansprechverhalten der Gabel kam erst nach langer Einfahrzeit. Dämpfer sind nur mit Werkzeug einzustellen, aber das macht man ja eh nur ein mal. Bügelt ALLES weg. Kurze schnelle und ebenso grobe Dinger sind kein Problem. Recht schwer, aber das geht für mich ok. Ist eben eine Stahlfeder im Ölbad. Sowas ist nie leicht. Kurz: Einbauen und vergessen...


----------



## Asha'man (12. November 2010)

Ich bräuchte noch das Innenmass der Dämpferbuchsen beim Froggy. Beides M4, oder?


----------



## hopfer (12. November 2010)

M6
 ;-)


----------



## Asha'man (12. November 2010)

Huch! Knapp daneben ist auch vorbei. 

Danke dir, Peter!


----------



## zwente (12. November 2010)

Maße bitte^^
konnts mir auf Seite vorher verkneifen - von wegen Masse der buchsen


----------



## Bikedude001 (12. November 2010)

zwente schrieb:


> Maße bitte^^
> konnts mir auf Seite vorher verkneifen - von wegen Masse der buchsen


 
6x19 und 6x25,4


----------



## Asha'man (13. November 2010)

Urm. 6x19,4 oder 6x19???


----------



## Bikedude001 (13. November 2010)

Immernoch 6x19,0


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eljugador (13. November 2010)

Hat schon einer eine vivid Air in seinem froggy? Bzw kann was über den dampfer sagen?


----------



## Asha'man (15. November 2010)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Fürs Froggy mit nem Fox? 19,4 mm und 25,4 mm.



Ich frag deshalb nochmal nach. Papa sagt 19,4mm und du 19mm. Vielleicht baue ich sie doch mal aus und messe nach. Oder könnt ihr euch einigen?


----------



## Bikedude001 (15. November 2010)

Habs gerade nochmal nachgemessen.... sind immernoch 19,0mm und 25,4mm.


----------



## Asha'man (15. November 2010)

Ok, dickes Dankeschön dafür! Dann brauch ich den Kram nicht nochmal ausbauen. 

Dann werde ich mir die so mal bestellen. Dann kann ich den DHX Air nochmal gegen testen und dann wohl verkaufen. Coil funktioniert so sahnig, ich glaube der Air wird trotz 400g Gewichtsunterschied wohl verkauft werden.


----------



## Feldstecher (16. November 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

kann mir jemand helfen ?








Danke


----------



## hopfer (16. November 2010)

warum brauchst du das maß?
die Einbauhöhe wäre doch viel interessanter


----------



## Papa Midnight (16. November 2010)

Bringt doch eh nix. Die Brücke kannste doch verstellen.


----------



## Bikedude001 (17. November 2010)

Wie auf dem Bild mit flacher Brücke und die Standrohre oben bündig 53cm.
Wobei das Maß, wie schon vorher geschrieben ziemlich wenig Aussagekräftig ist.


----------



## Feldstecher (17. November 2010)

OK wieviel hat das mit der Einbauhöhe auf sich ?
Kann mir das als Laie jemand erklären?
Bikedude fährt die Gabel ja, um wieviel komme ich vorne höher,
oder wird der Lenkwinkel um vieles kleiner etc.. wendigkeit weniger???

Danke im voraus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikedude001 (17. November 2010)

2cm mehr Einbauhöhe verringert den Lenkwinkel um etwa 1° .

Einbauhöhen:
Domain mit 160mm : 545mm
Domain mit 180mm : 565mm 
Totem 180mm : 565mm
Boxxer : 568mm

Folglich verändert der Einbau der Boxxer nichts an der Geo, sofern du eine 180mm Gabel hast.
Bin mit der Boxxer superzufrieden, ein echter Schluckspecht.
Der Hinterbau verkraftet das auch gut, passt sogar perfekt.
Die Totem hat ständig aus dem letzten Loch gepfiffen....


----------



## Feldstecher (17. November 2010)

Bikedude001 schrieb:


> 2cm mehr Einbauhöhe verringert den Lenkwinkel um etwa 1° .
> 
> Einbauhöhen:
> Domain mit 160mm : 545mm
> ...



PS: habe noch die Fox RC2 drin 160mm ?

Grüsse


----------



## Bikedude001 (18. November 2010)

Über die Einbauhöhe hab ich keine Infos, entweder suchen oder messen....


----------



## hopfer (18. November 2010)

soweit ich weiß auch ziemlich genau 545mm


----------



## Feldstecher (18. November 2010)

danke euch Jungs mir gings halt Haupsächlich um die Einbußen im
Bewegungsbereich etc....

Grüsse


----------



## Stylo77 (19. November 2010)

mal wieder nen aktuelles bild


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Axalp (19. November 2010)

Stylo77 schrieb:


> mal wieder nen aktuelles bild



Umwerfer? mehrere Kettenblätter?


----------



## Stylo77 (20. November 2010)

Axalp schrieb:


> Umwerfer? mehrere Kettenblätter?


----------



## Papa Midnight (20. November 2010)

Stylo77 schrieb:


>



Hätten die Jungs von LP auch gleich so bauen können, oder?


----------



## eljugador (20. November 2010)

Das Rad von stylo77 und papa midnight wär echt mein Traum fuhrpark also Glückwunsch aber warum fahr ihr keine ztr flow war doch leichter und nicht teurer wie Mavic oder?


----------



## Axalp (20. November 2010)

Stylo77 schrieb:


>



Ja das schaut so aus, als würdest Du jetzt öfters eine CC-Runde mit uns fahren wollen.


----------



## Papa Midnight (20. November 2010)

eljugador schrieb:


> Das Rad von stylo77 und papa midnight wär echt mein Traum fuhrpark also Glückwunsch aber warum fahr ihr keine ztr flow war doch leichter und nicht teurer wie Mavic oder?



Leicht ist Käse. Die 721 sind aus sehr hartem Strangpressalu gefertigt, dass mich noch nie im Stich gelassen hat. Ich will ein bike, dass mich nie im Stich lässt. Und so sieht das dann aus. Bin die ganze Woche über dabei bikes zusammenzuschrauben. In meiner Freizeit will ich fahren.


----------



## L0cke (21. November 2010)

so, dann mal mein Froggy, nach langer Durststrecke hatte ich gestern  endlich Zeit mal das Froggy zu warten, wie man sehen kann hab ich den Rahmen nun eine Nummer größer, und heute bei der ersten Runde seit Ewigkeiten hat er echt viel Spaß, der Wechsel hat sich gelohnt, das längere Sattelrohr auch, auch wenn ich für Touren immer noch eine 400er Stütze montieren müsste...





derzeit liegt das Bike bei 16,6kg, 300g fallen aber wenn ich einen neuen Vorbau habe und ich dazu komme die Carbonstütze vom HT zu montieren, wenn es zeitlich passt werd ich mir auch selber mal einen Carbonbash fräsen, sind auch nochmal 100g...





verwaschenes Aktionpic


----------



## Papa Midnight (21. November 2010)

Und wenn du die Hasenfalle am Schaltwerk auch noch abknippst, wirds nochmal 5 g leichter 
Den Sattel fahre ich auch. Mit ner Masterpiece kommt das in 400er länge auf 330 g...


----------



## L0cke (21. November 2010)

die Hasenfalle ist schon runter, Foto ist nach der ersten Testrunde auf unserem Pumptrack entstanden, , nun ist die Falle ab


----------



## Papa Midnight (21. November 2010)

Brav


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## soso79 (22. November 2010)

locki 

was hastn beim wechsel auf größeren rahmen so gemerkt ? in wie fern unterscheidet sich das fahrverhalten ? weisst ja das ich auch den 43er fahre aber den halt definitiv nur in parks...also bergab.

wie schauts denn mitm bash, kefü ect ?


lg


----------



## lukiluk (22. November 2010)

L0cke schrieb:


> so, dann mal mein Froggy, nach langer Durststrecke hatte ich gestern  endlich Zeit mal das Froggy zu warten, wie man sehen kann hab ich den Rahmen nun eine Nummer größer, und heute bei der ersten Runde seit Ewigkeiten hat er echt viel Spaß, der Wechsel hat sich gelohnt, das längere Sattelrohr auch, auch wenn ich für Touren immer noch eine 400er Stütze montieren müsste...



darf man fragen wie groß du bist?

P.s: les' schon lange mit, hab noch nie was gepostet 
"mein" froggy kommt die woche zum testfahren, und ich bin ein bisschen besorgt, dass mir das 48er zu klein ist...(zumindest um es auch ein wenig zum touren zu verwenden) bin 190cm SL90


----------



## TeamAlter (22. November 2010)

lukiluk schrieb:


> darf man fragen wie groß du bist?
> 
> P.s: les' schon lange mit, hab noch nie was gepostet
> "mein" froggy kommt die woche zum testfahren, und ich bin ein bisschen besorgt, dass mir das 48er zu klein ist...(zumindest um es auch ein wenig zum touren zu verwenden) bin 190cm SL90



Ich bin 188 cm und es passt perfekt für Touren. Sattelstütze hat 360 mm. 

Fürn Park ist es mir fast ein wenig zu lang.


----------



## lukiluk (22. November 2010)

hmm danke das klingt schonmal nicht schlecht 

weißt du/ihr eventuell auch auf welches gewicht die Domain und der Van R Dämpfer (318er froggy) ausgelegt sind? komm auf Fahrfertige ~ 100kg (alles muskeln ) hab nicht sonderlich lust gleich am anfang neue Federn kaufen zu müssen, obwohls bei dem Preis eigentlich egal wäre...


----------



## Bikedude001 (22. November 2010)

Die Federn werden nicht passen, sind für c.a. 80kg ausgelegt.


----------



## L0cke (23. November 2010)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Brav



ich belohn mich mal jetzt mal selber mit einem Spekulatius  



soso79 schrieb:


> locki
> was hastn beim wechsel auf größeren rahmen so gemerkt ? in wie fern unterscheidet sich das fahrverhalten ? weisst ja das ich auch den 43er fahre aber den halt definitiv nur in parks...also bergab.



ein endgültiges Urteil will ich noch nicht fällen, dafür fahre ich den Rahmen zu kurz, und ich will noch an der Lenkzentrale etwas probieren, mit Höhe der Front und auch Vorbaulänge, brauche nur noch einen 35er Vorbau, habe zwar einen von Specialized da, jedoch ist da ein Gewinde der Lenkerklemmung defekt , wenn jemand noch so einen hat würd ich ihn gerne nehmen, passt gut an das Radl.

Ansonsten, fährt es sich für mich gut, ich komm allerdings auch mit nem 98er Rotec mit 127cm Radstand gut zurecht ^^





Ich merke das längere Rad auf jeden Fall beim ersten Sprung bei uns auf dem Hometrack, der relativ steil ist, du kennst ihn ja  und sonst beim wegdrücken der Sprünge, letzteres wird aber wahrscheinlich vom Fahrwerk abhängig sein, ich hät den Rebound der Gabel einfach 2-3 Klicks weiter aufmachen sollen wegen der kalten Umgebung, da wird das Öl zähflüssiger...


Große Einschränkung ist das Radl, von den nicht ganz perfekten Stellen an Fahrwerk und Cockpit abgesehen, bisher für mich jedenfalls nicht.
An meiner Lieblingskurve in der 2. Sektion nach dem Tabel wo wir immer stehn fehlen mir nach den Runs vom Samstag nur noch 20-30cm bis ich mit dem Lenker den Boden berühre, und das bei recht matschigen Wetter mit 60A Mischung von nicht-Matsch-Reifen *g*


Aber wie eingangs gesagt, ich will noch etwas testen, besonders bei der Höhe vom Cockpit, und der Vorbaulänge, ich wollt erstmal wieder fahren bevor ich da etwas verstelle, das nächste mal sieht es anders aus, ich werde dann berichten .

So lang bleib bei deinem Frosch, du hast doch noch ein anderes LP für die Trails in der Rhön, dann lass das Fröschchen als Bergabwaffe, du bist doch auch etwas kleiner als ich , da dürft der kurze Rahmen auch eher passen im Bergabmodus 



soso79 schrieb:


> wie schauts denn mitm bash, kefü ect ?
> lg



hab dir wegen Boobar etc ne SMS geschickt





lukiluk schrieb:


> darf man fragen wie groß du bist?
> 
> P.s: les' schon lange mit, hab noch nie was gepostet
> "mein" froggy kommt die woche zum testfahren, und ich bin ein bisschen besorgt, dass mir das 48er zu klein ist...(zumindest um es auch ein wenig zum touren zu verwenden) bin 190cm SL90



also ich messe 185cm in der Höhe bei 90cm Schrittlänge, das Froggy düfte dir von der Größe her passen, den großen Rahmen von mir ist vorher jemand gefahren der 195cm in der Körpergröße mist, bei ca 88-92cm Schrittlänge, da er aber parallel noch ein SX-Trail gefahren ist und ihm das Radl mehr liegt fährt er nun SX-Trail.
Es kann sein das du eine 400er Sattelstütze brauchst für Touren....



lukiluk schrieb:


> hmm danke das klingt schonmal nicht schlecht
> 
> weißt du/ihr eventuell auch auf welches gewicht die Domain und der Van R Dämpfer (318er froggy) ausgelegt sind? komm auf Fahrfertige ~ 100kg (alles muskeln ) hab nicht sonderlich lust gleich am anfang neue Federn kaufen zu müssen, obwohls bei dem Preis eigentlich egal wäre...



also ich denke bei der Domain brauchst du auf jeden Fall eine härtere Feder, beim Hinterbau könnt es grad so gehen, ich fahr bei nackten 77kg eine 300er Feder, mit allem drum und dran werden es wahrscheinlich 83-85kg sein und habe das Gefühl das es passt, bin allerdings auch keiner der in jeder Landung  Bomber spielt.

Probier mal dein Bike mit der serienmäßigen 350er Feder aus, wirst schon sehen ob es passt, wenn nicht muss eine 400er oder 450er Feder rein.
Falls du eine Gabel brauchst, ich verkauf meine Totem ausm Froggy mit 2 Step und Coil Einheit, kommt bald eine 11er Marzocchi 66ti ran


----------



## S1las (23. November 2010)

L0cke schrieb:


> so, dann mal mein Froggy, nach langer Durststrecke hatte ich gestern  endlich Zeit mal das Froggy zu warten, wie man sehen kann hab ich den Rahmen nun eine Nummer größer, und heute bei der ersten Runde seit Ewigkeiten hat er echt viel Spaß, der Wechsel hat sich gelohnt, das längere Sattelrohr auch, auch wenn ich für Touren immer noch eine 400er Stütze montieren müsste...



KSI 900 --> nicht ganz versenken --> ausgefahren haste deine 400 ohne weitere Probleme.
Ist zwar ein bisschen schwerer, aber auf Touren definitiv angenehmer zu fahren. Und wenn du im Park bist kannst du ja die momentan verbaute Sattelstütze reinhauen.


----------



## lukiluk (23. November 2010)

danke für die infos an alle beteiligten 

Kann man den Feder tausch selber machen? Brauch ich da gewisses Werkzeug? 

das angebot mit der Gabel ist zwar ver(l0cke)nd  aber ist derzeit im Budget nicht drinnen... hab schon viel zu lange für das Rad selber sparen müssen.


----------



## Bikedude001 (23. November 2010)

Federwechsel ist ganz simpel.
Gabel: links mit einem 24er die Kappe rausdrehen. Feder und das kleine Tellerchen rausnehmen, neue Feder einfetten und wieder zusammenbauen.

Dämpfer: Ausbauen. Feder mit Gewindemutter entspannen. Unteren Federteller rausnehmen. Feder wechseln, Teller rein und vorspannen.
Dämpfer wieder einbauen und feddisch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lukiluk (23. November 2010)

ok das klingt nicht zu schwierig 

einziges problem: ich hab keinen schlüsselsatz  der ist irgendwie beim umziehen verloren gegangen.. für die gabel brauch ich also einen 24er und für den dämpfer?!

sry für die blöden fragen aber ich will nicht wenn ich endlich das bike habe mit dem fahren warten müssen weil ich keinen passenden schlüssel zu hause hab'


----------



## Bikedude001 (23. November 2010)

Um den Dämpfer auzubauen brauchst du einen 5er Inbus.


----------



## lukiluk (23. November 2010)

achso, davon hab ich genug  danke!


----------



## L0cke (23. November 2010)

lukiluk schrieb:


> das angebot mit der Gabel ist zwar ver(l0cke)nd  aber ist derzeit im Budget nicht drinnen... hab schon viel zu lange für das Rad selber sparen müssen.



hehe guter Wortwitz 

so, Froggy im Wettkampfeinsatz, damals noch mit 17,3kg..

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/10359


----------



## Asha'man (24. November 2010)

Sehr nettes Video und Glückwunsch zum 6ten Platz!  Sehr nett.

Und was für ein ********* bei 3:30...sorry für die Ausdrucksweise.


----------



## lukiluk (24. November 2010)

Hi leute,

die froggy gemeinde darf sich um einen Fahrer reicher betrachten 

Die testfahrt hat mir keine andere Wahl gelassen. Der Dämpfer passt erstaunlicher weise und die gabel ist nur eine spur zu weich. sollte allerdings im winter nicht so schlimm sein.

Die sattelstange ist ein wenig zu kurz um längere touren zu fahren. da werd ich mir bei zeite eine 400er besorgen. 

Wenn ich jetzt nicht krank wäre, würd ich schon am hausberg sein 

Danke nochmal für die tips und infos, ich fühl mich grad wie ein kleines kind das zum ersten mal die geschenke unterm weihnachtsbaum ausgepackt hat 

grüße 
lukas

Ps:  @l0cke cooles video!! krass wie du beim ersten rennen das ganze feld bergauf überholst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asha'man (25. November 2010)

Die Überholaktion bergauf nach dem Start gefiel mir auch mit am besten.  Einfach alle stehen gelassen...


----------



## L0cke (25. November 2010)

oh, man ich bin am grübeln mal die Dorado von der Wand zu nehmen und ins Froggy zu bauen, was haltet ihr davon?



Asha'man schrieb:


> Sehr nettes Video und Glückwunsch zum 6ten Platz!  Sehr nett.
> 
> Und was für ein ********* bei 3:30...sorry für die Ausdrucksweise.





lukiluk schrieb:


> Ps:  @l0cke cooles video!! krass wie du beim ersten rennen das ganze feld bergauf überholst





Asha'man schrieb:


> Die Überholaktion bergauf nach dem Start gefiel mir auch mit am besten.  Einfach alle stehen gelassen...



hehe Danke , bei der Überholaktion hat mich mein geliebtes Froggy unterstützt, da gehts nochmal besser mit 

lukiluk, ich heiße dich unter den Froggyfahrern willkommen  , hoffe du bist beim nächsten Treffen in Willingen dabei  aus welcher Ecke kommst du eig?


----------



## blackleaf (26. November 2010)

Ich steh auf Doppelbrücke im Rahmen
18,7 cm Gabelschaft reicht locker für problemlosen Einbau oder? Kann grad nicht nachschauen...


----------



## blackleaf (26. November 2010)

...auf Doppelbrücke im Froggy sollte das heißen...


----------



## Downhillalex02 (26. November 2010)

Dorado ins froggy ?? hört sich ganz nett an 

würd gern mal sehen wie das ausschaut =)

Froggy berg auf ist ehhh geil =)  kannste sogar paar tourenheizer stehen lassen


----------



## Bikedude001 (27. November 2010)

Bin mit meiner DC Gabel im Froggy superzufrieden...
damit lässts sich noch entspannter den Berg runterföhnen.


----------



## Downhillalex02 (27. November 2010)

find aber ne SC im froggy geiler !=)


----------



## L0cke (27. November 2010)

Downhillalex02 schrieb:


> Dorado ins froggy ?? hört sich ganz nett an
> 
> würd gern mal sehen wie das ausschaut =)
> 
> Froggy berg auf ist ehhh geil =)  kannste sogar paar tourenheizer stehen lassen



werd mal wenn es zeitlich passt auf Dorado umbaun, dürfte "fett" aussehen, die Dorade ist eine echte Wuchtbrumme.
Froggy geht aber auch mit Totem echt gut bergauf wie bergab, besser als das Bighit 3 (2009) welches ich davor gefahren bin, hat aber auch seine Qualitäten gehabt 

Sag mal DH-alex02 kommst du aus Thüringen? (EF)

so lange nochmal Totembild:


----------



## Downhillalex02 (27. November 2010)

@ Locke  

ja komme ich =)

Dorado  hat die 180mm oder 200 ??


----------



## Downhillalex02 (27. November 2010)

hey mal ne frage 

würde ein RS vivid mit 222mm auch ins froggy passen oder wird die geo usw. zu sehr verändert ??=)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DiabloPB (27. November 2010)

Hallo,

da ich nicht weiß was ich mir als nächstes kaufen soll. Ob Spicy oder Froggy oder doch ein ganz anderes Bike, wollte ich mal hier erfragen wie die Tourentauglichkeit bei dem Froggy ist. Kann man damit ohne bedenken Touren auch fahren, also auch mal den Berg hoch oder eher lieber nur runter?

Hätte zwar noch ein Hardtail zum Touren fahren, würde aber auch gerne etwas für den gröberen Einsatz.

Ggf. auch Bikeparks (wobei das wohl eher nicht so oft vor kommt), aber eher was selbst gebautes oder halt normale flachland-hamburger Trails


----------



## Downhillalex02 (27. November 2010)

Froggy auf jedenfall auch bergauf und das auch schon sehr gut und runter ist es natürlich echt sahne 

die tourentauglichkeit hängt natürlich auch ein bissl vom aufbau ab je leichter desto besser 

ich hab da standart 518 ist nicht umbedingt für touren  aufgebaut ;-) aber komme locker die berge rauf !! und runter perfect !! =)


----------



## L0cke (27. November 2010)

So, mein Froggy hat nun einen kürzeren Vorbau , habe meinen getauscht, konnte leider kein besseres Foto machen, reiche ich nach wenn die Carbonstütze und der "neue" Umwerfer dran ist.



 

so das kam heute dran, 35mm lang, demnächst kommen noch Titanschrauben dran, evtl wird der Vorbau auch schwarz, was meint ihr?




das kam ab:




geplante Updates:

alt:




neu, kommen noch Alu- statt Stahlschrauben dran




alt:




neu und 5cm länger 




Alles Teile aus der Restekiste vom Hardtail ^^




Downhillalex02 schrieb:


> @ Locke
> 
> ja komme ich =)



hey cool, da müssen wir unbedingt mal ne Runde zusammen drehen, wohnen ja nicht sooo weit auseinander, kannst ja mal in unseren Vereinsbikepark kommen  bzw wir treffen uns wo auf halben Wege und rocken ein paar Trails, kenne da einige in Hessen und Thüringen die zwischen uns liegen.



Downhillalex02 schrieb:


> Dorado  hat die 180mm oder 200 ??



200mm hat die Dorado



DiabloPB schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> da ich nicht weiß was ich mir als nächstes kaufen soll. Ob Spicy oder Froggy oder doch ein ganz anderes Bike, wollte ich mal hier erfragen wie die Tourentauglichkeit bei dem Froggy ist. Kann man damit ohne bedenken Touren auch fahren, also auch mal den Berg hoch oder eher lieber nur runter?
> 
> ...



also so wie ich deine Ecke kenne würd ich eher zum Spicy greifen, ein Froggy ist eher Overkill, war bei dir in der Ecke öfters mit den Locals unterwegs und hatte soweit keine Probleme mit dem Fr-Hardtail alles mitzufahren, habe mir nur bei einem Wurzelfeld (es hat den Namen verdient) ein Fully gewünscht.

Ansonsten, wenn es ein anderes Bike sein soll, kann ich Votec empfehlen, die haben mich bei den Testfahrten auch recht gut überzeugt, wobei für meine Bedürfnisse der LW da nen Tick zu steil war.

Am besten wäre es zu wissen was du ausgeben willst, ob das Rad neu sein soll oder gebraucht sein kann.


----------



## Downhillalex02 (27. November 2010)

@Locke  warum nicht wird bestimmt lustig !! =)


----------



## lukiluk (30. November 2010)

L0cke schrieb:


> lukiluk, ich heiße dich unter den Froggyfahrern willkommen  , hoffe du bist beim nächsten Treffen in Willingen dabei  aus welcher Ecke kommst du eig?



Hehe danke 

hmm glaub da muss ich noch ein wenig üben.. komm zwar vom Motocross, aber downhill ist dann doch wieder was anderes 

was noch dazu kommt ist das mir google maps sagt, dass es 831km nach willingen sind... da muss ich das froggy glaub ich noch etwas tourentauglicher machen 

aprspos: könnt ihr mir evtl eine 400er Sattelstütze mit offset empfehlen? sollte max so um die 50 kosten.

lg
lukas

Ps.: bin übrigens ein ösi


----------



## Papa Midnight (30. November 2010)

So. Einmal gerade ein kleiner Rundumschlag an alle: Die neuen Froggy Rahmenkits kommen leider erst in der zweiten Januarwoche. :-(


----------



## Downhillalex02 (30. November 2010)

nochmal meine frage passt ein 222mm vivd ins froggy oder eher nicht


----------



## Papa Midnight (30. November 2010)

Nö.


----------



## blackleaf (30. November 2010)

Entschuldigt bitte die etwas dämliche Frage, aber macht es einen großen Unterschied ob die Kurbelarmlänge bei der SLX-Kurbel 170 oder 175 mm beträgt? Will eigentlich die 170 mm Variante aber die gibt's irgendwie selten in der Bucht und im Bikemarkt. Hat vielleicht noch jemand eine zum verscherbeln;-)?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa Midnight (30. November 2010)

Die zweifach wird gerne in 170 genommen, weil die oft an bikes verbaut wird, die eher in parks gefahren wird und somit mehr Bodenfreiheit gewährleistet. Die 175 mm Kurbel findest du üblicherweise an XC und AM bikes. Die zweifach hat verstärkte eyelets.

Eigentlich ist die Kurbellänge aber vom Schrittmaß abhängig.


----------



## L0cke (30. November 2010)

SLX mit Bash gibts für 100 Euro hier

Sucht von euch einer noch einen leichten Bashguard, hab da evtl was von euch, einen Loba für 36er Kettenblatt, mit eingefräßten LP-Logo, 5mm dick und Portes du Soleil und co erprobt.





Dieser hier ist schon verkauft, aber ich kann euch so was auf Anfrage auch fertigen, Änderungen sind auch kein Problem.

Detailbild vom Vorbau:



Radl nach dem gestrigen kurzen Nightride:


----------



## L0cke (30. November 2010)

Downhillalex02 schrieb:


> @Locke  warum nicht wird bestimmt lustig !! =)



jear, dann warten wir mal ab, ab März sollten die Trails alle wieder frei sein, dann können wir ja mal wo zusammen fahren.



lukiluk schrieb:


> Hehe danke
> 
> hmm glaub da muss ich noch ein wenig üben.. komm zwar vom Motocross, aber downhill ist dann doch wieder was anderes
> 
> ...



DH muss man ja nicht fahren, gibt ja auch noch eine echt schöne Freeridstrecke in Willingen, , wie man 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 vom letzten Treffen sehen kann 

Und 800km, wtf, wir hatten dieses Jahr auf dem Treffen auch wen aus der Schweiz dabei, der hat bei mir gepennt und dann sind wir zusammen weiter nach Willingen



Papa Midnight schrieb:


> So. Einmal gerade ein kleiner Rundumschlag an alle: Die neuen Froggy Rahmenkits kommen leider erst in der zweiten Januarwoche. :-(



da kann ich ja noch sparen xD




Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Eigentlich ist die Kurbellänge aber vom Schrittmaß abhängig.



Was bewirkt es wenn man es vom schrittmaß abhängig macht?


----------



## Papa Midnight (30. November 2010)

Das hat was damit zu tun, wie groß du bist. Kurze Beine brauchen kürzere Kurbelarme, lange Beine brauchen dementsprechend längere. Im Rennradbau achtet man da mehr drauf...


----------



## Stylo77 (1. Dezember 2010)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Die neuen Froggy Rahmenkits kommen leider erst in der zweiten Januarwoche. :-(



ja mein neues projekt rückt immer näher


----------



## lukiluk (1. Dezember 2010)

Sagt mal sollte das froggy in L nicht 175er kurbellänge haben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matiosch (1. Dezember 2010)

L0cke schrieb:


> Sollte kosten?


----------



## L0cke (1. Dezember 2010)

g-4 =inkl


----------



## Marki72 (1. Dezember 2010)

placeboworld80 schrieb:


> blackleaf schrieb:
> 
> 
> > hey frogs
> ...


----------



## L0cke (1. Dezember 2010)

hi Namensbruder, ich würd dir empfehlen einfach ma dicke Pellen draufzumachen einen Highroller 2.5 in ST Mischung oder Continental Kaiser/Rain King, wird dir einen gehörigen Bumms geben gegenüber den NNs  und man kann damit auch Touren fahren, wo ein Wille da auch ein Weg, bin mit Kaiser bei 2,2 Bar, schon 70km mit 1300hm gefahren, zwar nur mit einem 19er Schnitt, aber dafür hat es Spaß gemacht 

Man sollte nicht immer aufs Gewicht achten, manchmal ist bissel mehr Gewicht auch besser


----------



## Marki72 (1. Dezember 2010)

L0cke schrieb:


> hi Namensbruder, ich würd dir empfehlen einfach ma dicke Pellen draufzumachen einen Highroller 2.5 in ST Mischung oder Continental Kaiser/Rain King, wird dir einen gehörigen Bumms geben gegenüber den NNs  und man kann damit auch Touren fahren, wo ein Wille da auch ein Weg, bin mit Kaiser bei 2,2 Bar, schon 70km mit 1300hm gefahren, zwar nur mit einem 19er Schnitt, aber dafür hat es Spaß gemacht
> 
> Man sollte nicht immer aufs Gewicht achten, manchmal ist bissel mehr Gewicht auch besser



Merci für den Tip!
Hast recht, Gewicht ist nicht alles! Reifenmäßig hab ich noch wenig Erfahrung. Hatte in Bozen auf relativ feuchten, teils felsigen Untergrund vorne nen 2.25 Fat Albert und hinten nen 2.4er NobbyNic drauf. Luftdruck hatte ich bei 1.8bar. Bin runtergerutscht wie sau! Meine Kumpels hatten auf den Treks die Bontrager und die Anderen Maxxis Minions drauf. Die klebten beide viel besser! Ich war auch von den Bontragern positiv überrascht.
Gruß Markus


----------



## L0cke (1. Dezember 2010)

kein Ding,probier einfach mal was aus um das richtige zu finden,evtl leit dir ja wer bei dir mal nen Satz Reifen für 1-2 Tage und du kannst gucken was dir liegt, der Highroller ist ein echt guter Allrounder, aber ich muss sagen auf einem feuchten und technischen Trail in Portes du Soleil ,mit vielen feuchten Wurzeln, war ich gefühlt mit der Rubber Queen am Vortag besser unterwegsals am folgenden Tag mit dem Highroller, hat halt andere Vorzüge, welcher Reifen dir schlussendlich am besten liegt musst du durch probieren herrausfinden,denn nicht jeder hat den gleichen Fahrstil und da passt evtl ein anderer Reifen besser .

Gruß Locke, der schon lange kein Schwalbe mehr fährt


----------



## Stylo77 (2. Dezember 2010)

Marki72 schrieb:


> placeboworld80 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Servus!
> ...


----------



## soso79 (2. Dezember 2010)

@marki, wie du siehst, hab ich das gleiche bike wie du. mein tip bevor du dir gedanken über anderes bike macht...rubber queen. aus eigener erfahrung und auch wie du siehst aus anderer (locke) ist die queen einfach sau gut. 2.2 grip gleich 2.4er fat albert und 2.4 hat halt demensprechend mehr. also wenn du bissl schmalz in den beinen hast, mach 2.4er drauf mit nicht soviel bar und erfreue dich über ein völlig neues fahrgefühl. für deinen ausritt nach bozen war deine reifenwahl einfach sche...  fürn feldweg top  besonders bei nässe kannste den nobby treten. da ist ein 2.2er rubber queen dem 2.4er nobby um welten überlegen !

lg


----------



## Asha'man (2. Dezember 2010)

Ich fahre zur Zeit hinten Rubber Queen 2.4" und vorne Rain King 2.5". Den RQ hinten, weil ich mit dem Froggy eben auch Touren fahre und der RK rollt nicht so dolle. Dafür kann er fast alles andere sehr sehr gut. 

Probier mal andere Reifen, bevor du dir ein neues Rad kaufst. Wenn ich mit dem Zesty und den Nobby Nic unterwegs bin, ist das am Anfang immer sehr grenzwertig. Muss mich jedesmal neu dran gewöhnen, wie wenig Grip die haben.


----------



## Freizeit-biker (2. Dezember 2010)

Nobby Nic hat nur eine gute Eigenschaft.... Das Gewicht.
Für alles andere gibts wesentlich bessere Produkte. 
Für alpines Gelände mit scharfen Steinen sind die Maxxis (HighRoller oder Minion) aufgrund der stabilen Karkassen immer die erste Wahl.
Ich bin dieser Jahr audf dem Froggy den Minion Front vorn und hinten gefahren. Vorn in der weichen (42a?) und hinten in der normalen Mischung (60?). Sehr gute Erfahrung. auch bei einer Woche PDS im Zustand Land unter. Der Reifen sollte nur bei 50 % Stollenverschleiss gewechselt werden. Ab da lässt er bei Nässe ganz fürchterlich nach.
Für normale AM bis leichte Freeride Touren ist die RubberQueen in 2.2 oder 2.4 sehr gut. Ich hab das Gefühl die BlackChili Michung lässt bei niedrigen Temperatuern nicht so stark im Grip nach wie die überigen Reifen.

@Locke: für welche KB Grösse ist der Bash? Ich such noch einen guten Kompromiss zwischen Gewicht und Stabilität fürs Zesty (SLX mit 22/36).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asha'man (2. Dezember 2010)

RQ und Rainking sind die besten Winterreifen, die ich je gefahren bin. Muddy Mary in GG Mischung wird sehr schnell hart bei kalten Temperaturen. Dann ist der Grenzbereich sehr sehr schmal. Bei den Conti mit BlackChilli Mischung habe ich das noch nicht fest stellen können.


----------



## Papa Midnight (2. Dezember 2010)

Winter? Nokian Hakka WXC 300!


----------



## matiosch (2. Dezember 2010)

Ich habe vpr dem RQ die Minion gefahren, und werde jetzt wieder zu den RQ greifen.
(Nahezu) gleichwertiger Grip, aber selbst in der weichen Variante deutlich bessere Rolleigenschaften.
Ich nutze ihn für Park und Touren etwa 50/50 in der Wichtung.
Ich fahre ihn in 2,4" Breite.


----------



## Papa Midnight (2. Dezember 2010)

Aber bei Schnee ist der doch superschnell am Limit. Ich kann ansonsten noch den Maxxis Swampthing empfehlen. Den gibts dann auch in 2.35 für die Bergabfraktion.


----------



## L0cke (2. Dezember 2010)

Rubber Queen bei 0°C nach dem ersten Schnee(-matsch) zu Beginn des letzten Winters:





Freizeit-biker schrieb:


> @Locke: für welche KB Grösse ist der Bash? Ich such noch einen guten Kompromiss zwischen Gewicht und Stabilität fürs Zesty (SLX mit 22/36).



ist für ein 36er Kettenblatt, hat aber ein paar mm Überstand, damit das Kettenblatt auch  mit aufgelegter Kette geschützt ist


----------



## Freizeit-biker (2. Dezember 2010)

L0cke schrieb:


> ist für ein 36er Kettenblatt, hat aber ein paar mm Überstand, damit das Kettenblatt auch mit aufgelegter Kette geschützt ist


Kann ich dich über PM wieder erreichen?
Ich komm in der Woche vor den grossen Feiertagen die A7 hoch. Da könnt ich den dann sofort mitnehmen. Nur Bahres ist Wahres.


----------



## L0cke (2. Dezember 2010)

Freizeit-biker schrieb:


> Kann ich dich über PM wieder erreichen?
> Ich komm in der Woche vor den grossen Feiertagen die A7 hoch. Da könnt ich den dann sofort mitnehmen. Nur Bahres ist Wahres.



sers,jop kannst mich wieder erreichen, darfst gerne vorbeikommen, schlafen wenn du willst auch *g*, nen zweites Froggy für ne kleine Ausfahrt hät ich auch da


----------



## Freizeit-biker (2. Dezember 2010)

L0cke schrieb:


> ... nen zweites Froggy für ne kleine Ausfahrt hät ich auch da


Bist du unter die Sammler gegangen? 
Mit einem Froggy geh ich z. Z. mit Dir besser nicht auf Tour. Bei meinem stressbedingten Konditionsstand endet das auf der Intensivstation.

@all: plant von der Gemeinde eigentlich noch jemand bei der Bike-Attacke 2011 in Lenzerheide mitzufaheren (13./14. August 2011)?
Die Anmeldung ist schon seit einiger Zeit offen. Von den 777 Startplätzen sind schon 260 vergeben.

Ich fahre auf jeden Fall mit (Lapierre Treffen Süd 2011?)


----------



## L0cke (2. Dezember 2010)

Freizeit-biker schrieb:


> Bist du unter die Sammler gegangen?
> Mit einem Froggy geh ich z. Z. mit Dir besser nicht auf Tour. Bei meinem stressbedingten Konditionsstand endet das auf der Intensivstation.



nene, kann ausm BSB-Projekt ein Radl mit heim nehmen, und fahren... wird wenn ne gaaanz lockere Runde über Waldwege einfache Trails/bzw Wiese, kann dir ja die Tage mal nen Vid hochladen was hier noch auf der Frestplatte vom ersten Schneefall dieses Winters schlummert....
Auserdem fahre ich auch im Winter Klicks, da bin ich bestimmt nicht so schnell 



Freizeit-biker schrieb:


> @all: plant von der Gemeinde eigentlich noch jemand bei der Bike-Attacke 2011 in Lenzerheide mitzufaheren (13./14. August 2011)?
> Die Anmeldung ist schon seit einiger Zeit offen. Von den 777 Startplätzen sind schon 260 vergeben.



ich bin wahrscheinlich am Start, will kommendes Jahr wieder bissel mehr auf Wettkämpfen wie Marathon und Endurorennen aber auch Dhs aktiv werden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freizeit-biker (2. Dezember 2010)

L0cke schrieb:


> ich bin wahrscheinlich am Start, will kommendes Jahr wieder bissel mehr auf Wettkämpfen wie Marathon und Endurorennen aber auch Dhs aktiv werden...


Dann kann ich dir zur Übernachtung die JH empfehlen. Die ist zu dem Termin zu ca. 90 % mit diesem 2-rädrigen Gesindel überflutet. Frühzeitig anmelden lohnt sich. Der Campingplatz ist auch immer sehr schnell voll. 
Dort in der Gegend wird inzwischen auch schon etwas mehr als nur die Rothorn Abfahrt angeboten. Die DH- Meisterschaftsstrecke in Chur aus 2009 wurde als permanente Bike Stecke eingerichtet. (Das Holz der Sprünge ist aber raus).
An der Bike-Attacke Strecke sollen zu 2011 ein paar richtige Drops und ein Dirktpark an der Talstation dazu kommen. 
Die Gegend wird schon recht interessant. Nach Laax/Flims ist es auch weniger als eine Stunde mit dem Auto.


----------



## blackleaf (2. Dezember 2010)

> ich bin wahrscheinlich am Start, will kommendes Jahr wieder bissel mehr auf Wettkämpfen wie Marathon und Endurorennen aber auch Dhs aktiv werden...



Meine Rede!


----------



## zwente (3. Dezember 2010)

Freizeit-biker schrieb:


> @all: plant von der Gemeinde eigentlich noch jemand bei der Bike-Attacke 2011 in Lenzerheide mitzufaheren (13./14. August 2011)?
> Die Anmeldung ist schon seit einiger Zeit offen. Von den 777 Startplätzen sind schon 260 vergeben.
> 
> Ich fahre auf jeden Fall mit (Lapierre Treffen Süd 2011?)


 
gehör zwar nich zur froggy gemeinde - aber die bike-attack ist in planung... sollte aber auch mitm spicy spass machen


----------



## Freizeit-biker (3. Dezember 2010)

zwente schrieb:


> gehör zwar nich zur froggy gemeinde - aber die bike-attack ist in planung... sollte aber auch mitm spicy spass machen


Fürs Quali ist ein DH oder FR Bike sicherlich die richtige Wahl. Fürs Rennen mit den 200 Hm Gegenabstieg ist ein Enduro sicherlich die bessere Wahl. Nur stabile Reifen (DH-Reifen mit 2-Lagiger Karkasse) sollten auf jeden Fall drauf. Der Untergrund ist schon recht ruppig.


----------



## L0cke (3. Dezember 2010)

Schneefroschvideo mit Locke und Klicks



Freizeit-biker schrieb:


> Dann kann ich dir zur Übernachtung die JH empfehlen. Die ist zu dem Termin zu ca. 90 % mit diesem 2-rädrigen Gesindel überflutet. Frühzeitig anmelden lohnt sich. Der Campingplatz ist auch immer sehr schnell voll.
> Dort in der Gegend wird inzwischen auch schon etwas mehr als nur die Rothorn Abfahrt angeboten. Die DH- Meisterschaftsstrecke in Chur aus 2009 wurde als permanente Bike Stecke eingerichtet. (Das Holz der Sprünge ist aber raus).
> An der Bike-Attacke Strecke sollen zu 2011 ein paar richtige Drops und ein Dirktpark an der Talstation dazu kommen.
> Die Gegend wird schon recht interessant. Nach Laax/Flims ist es auch weniger als eine Stunde mit dem Auto.




werde(n) wahrscheinlich im Bus schlafen


----------



## Asha'man (3. Dezember 2010)

@Locke: Was für eine Kamera benutzt du? Die gleiche am Helm, wie für die anderen Aufnahmen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## L0cke (3. Dezember 2010)

jop  , Cam ist eine go pro hero hd


----------



## Asha'man (3. Dezember 2010)

Ok und die erste Frage?


----------



## en_masse (5. Dezember 2010)

Hallo Zusammen!

Hatte vor ein paar Monaten meine PlÃ¤ne zum Froggy Aufbau gepostet. Jetzt  ist es soweit. Froggy 918 (2011) Rahmenkit ist bestellt und ich kann es  kaum erwarten mein Traumbike aufzubauen.

Davor benÃ¶tige ich natÃ¼rlich noch passende Komponenten. Nach langer  Diskussion und Nachforschung habe ich mich bereits fÃ¼r die einige Teile  entschieden. Habe mich jetzt Ã¼brigens doch dafÃ¼r entschieden das Teil mit Stahlfeder aufzubauen um eine deutliche Abgrenzung zum Zesty zu haben.

Manche Komponenten fehlen noch. Mangels Erfahrung wÃ¼rde ich Euch  hier mal wieder um Hilfe bitten!

Gabel: VAN 180 RC2 tapered

*Steuersatz: ???

Kurbel: SLX (FC-M665)

*Umwerfer: SLX (Welchen brauche ich da?)

Schaltung: SLX (RD-M662-GS)

   Shifter: SLX 9-fach (SL-M660)

   KettenfÃ¼hrung: LoFÃ¼ ISCG

Bremsen: Shimano Saint

   Lenker: Atlas FR Riserbar

*Vorbau: ??? (HÃ¤tte gerne was um die 50mm)

*Spacer: ???

LaufrÃ¤der: Werden vorerst Ã¼bernommen

Alle Teile bei denen ich noch Hilfe benÃ¶tige sind mit * gekennzeichnet.

Falls jemand von Euch irgendwelche UnschlÃ¼ssigkeiten findet oder ich was vergessen habe, wÃ¤r ich fÃ¼r jeden Hinweis sehr dankbar!

Beste GrÃ¼Ãe


P.S: Hat mir jemand ne Idee wo man gÃ¼nstig an die Fox VAN mit 180mm kommt?
Finde nur Angebote fÃ¼r 1060â¬ (z.B. http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a32973/fox-36-van-180-rc-schwarz-2011.html?)


----------



## L0cke (5. Dezember 2010)

en_masse schrieb:


> Gabel: VAN 180 RC2 tapered



tapered macht für mich nur wirklich Sinn, bei Tapered-Schäften, beim Rest muss man sich nicht drauf einschießen 



en_masse schrieb:


> *Steuersatz: ???



Reset Racing Wan.5 short, in dem kann man auch alle Gabelstandards fahren mit einem passenden Kit, 1,5 1 1/8 etc ,

Ansonsten Cane Creek XX ist auch eine Empfehlung wert 



en_masse schrieb:


> Kurbel: SLX (FC-M665)


gute Wahl



en_masse schrieb:


> *Umwerfer: SLX (Welchen brauche ich da?)



FD-M665 , wenn du zweifach fahren willst und FD-M660 wenn du 3 fach fahren willst 


en_masse schrieb:


> Schaltung: SLX (RD-M662-GS)
> Shifter: SLX 9-fach (SL-M660)



ich würd ja eher Sram X.9 nehmen, habe mit Sram im harten Einsatz bessere Erfahrungen gemacht als mit Shimano, bin am Froggy XT-Shifter mit SLX-Schalterwerk und später Xt-SW gefahren.
Ausfälle Schaltwerke:
Shimano: 2
Sram: 0



en_masse schrieb:


> Kettenführung: LoFü ISCG



gute Wahl 



en_masse schrieb:


> Bremsen: Shimano Saint



auch top, Sorglosbremse



en_masse schrieb:


> Lenker: Atlas FR Riserbar



bewährt



en_masse schrieb:


> *Vorbau: ??? (Hätte gerne was um die 50mm)



also von Shimano ein Pro Vorbau wäre nicht schlecht, Alternativen gibt es von Point One Racing den ?Split? , Straitline, Thomson 4X,Syntace Superforce das sind so die Vorbauten die ich als (recht) leicht und gut empfinde, Zephir CNC Stem sah auch recht wertig und leicht aus, bin ich allerdings noch nie gefahren.



en_masse schrieb:


> *Spacer: ???



Carbonspacer, leicht und halten, kosten auch kaum mehr als welche aus Alu.



en_masse schrieb:


> P.S: Hat mir jemand ne Idee wo man günstig an die Fox VAN mit 180mm kommt?
> Finde nur Angebote für 1060 (z.B. http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a32973/fox-36-van-180-rc-schwarz-2011.html?)



ich kann ja mal wo fragen...



Asha'man schrieb:


> Ok und die erste Frage?



Go Pro Hero HD, falls du es oben noch nicht gelsen hast .


----------



## en_masse (5. Dezember 2010)

L0cke schrieb:


> tapered macht für mich nur wirklich Sinn, bei Tapered-Schäften, beim Rest muss man sich nicht drauf einschießen


Aber tapered hätte ja zumindest unten nen etwas Größeren Durchmesser, das dürfte ja etwas mehr Steifigkeit bringen, oder?

Die Gabel gibt es ja sonst nur 1 1/8 Zoll




L0cke schrieb:


> FD-M665 , wenn du zweifach fahren willst und FD-M660 wenn du 3 fach fahren willst



Danke, dann wird es wohl FD-M665 ;-)



L0cke schrieb:


> ich würd ja eher Sram X.9 nehmen, habe mit Sram im harten Einsatz  bessere Erfahrungen gemacht als mit Shimano, bin am Froggy XT-Shifter  mit SLX-Schalterwerk und später Xt-SW gefahren.
> Ausfälle Schaltwerke:
> Shimano: 2
> Sram: 0



Werde wohl vorerst bei komplett SLX bleiben, da ich da im Moment sehr günstig ran komme.



L0cke schrieb:


> also von Shimano ein Pro Vorbau wäre nicht schlecht, Alternativen gibt  es von Point One Racing den ?Split? , Straitline, Thomson 4X,Syntace  Superforce das sind so die Vorbauten die ich als (recht) leicht und gut  empfinde, Zephir CNC Stem sah auch recht wertig und leicht aus, bin ich  allerdings noch nie gefahren.




Danke für die Tipps!
Den Shimano hab ich leider nicht gefunden.

Der Syntace scheint wohl leider nur bis 710mm freigegeben zu sein. 

PointOneRacing ist ziemlich geil, kostet aber halt auch gleich ganz kräftig. Da find ich den Thomson X4 mit 50mm sympathischer ;-)

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/MTB/Vorbau-Zubehoer/Vorbau-1-1/8-Zoll/Thomson-Elite-X4-Vorbau-0%B0::14321.html



L0cke schrieb:


> ich kann ja mal wo fragen...



Das wäre fein!


Danke für die Hilfe! Wenn mir jemand noch ein paar Empfehlungen hat, gerne her damit!


----------



## L0cke (5. Dezember 2010)

en_masse schrieb:


> Aber tapered hätte ja zumindest unten nen etwas Größeren Durchmesser, das dürfte ja etwas mehr Steifigkeit bringen, oder?
> 
> 
> Danke für die Tipps!
> Den Shimano hab ich leider nicht gefunden.



da 

Ob man bei Tapered wirklich mehr Steifigkeit haben wird mag ich im Falle des Froggys etwas  bezweifeln,welches ein durchgängiges 1,5er Rohr hat, kenn mich aber in der Materie zu wenig aus und habe keine Programme um das durchzurechnen, mist ist jedenfalls meine 1 1/8er Totem jedenfalls steif genug


----------



## kingofdirt (6. Dezember 2010)

mag einer von euch einen Stahlfederdämpfer (vorzugsweise Fox DHX 5) gegen einen DHX 5 air tauschen.
Passend fürs Froggy natürlich...

Oder hat einer nen Stahlfederdämpfer zu verkaufen?


----------



## hopfer (6. Dezember 2010)

RC4 neu aus Demo
darf ich verkaufen ab nächstem Wochenende.
mit 350Ibs feder


----------



## L0cke (6. Dezember 2010)

hab noch einen zweiten Manitou Revox, von Akira fürs Froggy getunt...


----------



## TeamAlter (6. Dezember 2010)

ich könnte noch einen zwei mal gefahrenen dhx 5.0 auch evtl. mit titanfeder anbieten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## L0cke (8. Dezember 2010)

wie siehts denn aus, ich hab mir für das Unterrohr meines Froggys einen Steinschlagschutz aus Carbon laminiert, besteht da bei anderen Froggyfahrern auch Interesse?


----------



## VoikaZ (9. Dezember 2010)

L0cke schrieb:


> wie siehts denn aus, ich hab mir für das Unterrohr meines Froggys einen Steinschlagschutz aus Carbon laminiert, besteht da bei anderen Froggyfahrern auch Interesse?



Hi locke,

hört sich nett an. Laß mal ein Pic sehen.

Schönen Gruß,

Volker


----------



## L0cke (10. Dezember 2010)

sobald ich den Schutz wieder habe mach ich eines, hab ihn kurzfristig jemanden mit in die Staaten gegeben und verplant vorher ein Pic zu machen , sry 

so long...
mein neuer Vorbau mit (etwas besserem) Bild:


----------



## VoikaZ (12. Dezember 2010)

Hi Jungs,

ich will die kalte Jahreszeit nutzen und mein Froggy zugunsten der Tourentauglichkeit etwas auf Diät setzen.Hier und da will ich ein paar Teile tauschen, mein Hauptaugenmerk liegt aber auf der Gabel. Ich hab ja ne Manitou Travis mit Akira Gold tuning drin und bin eiegntlich auch gnz zufrieden, was die Bergabperformance betrifft, bergauf sieht es da anders aus. Naja, jetzt spiele ich mit dem Gedanken, ob nicht ne gut funktionierende 160mm-Gabel die bessere Entscheidung für mich wäre.
Zur Auswahl hätte ich zur Zeit:

-BOS Deville (ist eben sauleicht das Teil, aber reicht die fürs Froggy?)
-FOX Van RC2 (das alte Modell mit 160mm; naja, gib es nicht viel Kritikpunkte)
-Rock Shox Lyrik (mit der DH-Kartusche soll sie ja Sahne sein, oder?)

Laßt mal Eure Meinung dazu hören....
Vielen Dank im Voraus.

Schönen Gruß,

Volker


----------



## Welli (12. Dezember 2010)

Stand vor der gleichen Entscheidung. Habe mich für die Lyrik 170mm mit DH-Kartusche entschieden. Bin vollauf zufrieden, habe nichts an parktauglichkeit eingebüßt und bin mit etwas über 15kg voll tourentauglich. Für Portes du Soleil und dergleichen haue ich nur den schweren original-LRS mit klebrigen Minions sowie den Coil-Dämpfer rein - und schon wird aus dem Super-Enduro in nulkommanichts ein potenter Freerider. Die Lyrik hat ca 100km Einfahrzeit benötigt, jetzt läuft sie wie Butter.


----------



## VoikaZ (12. Dezember 2010)

Hab mir ja auch schon ne Lyrik Coil DH geholt, nur der Gabelschaft ist ums Verrecken zu kurz


----------



## Papa Midnight (12. Dezember 2010)

Verdammt. Das ist ärgerlich. Wieviel fehlt?


----------



## VoikaZ (12. Dezember 2010)

Hi Papa,

müßte mal genau messen, aber es sind so 10-12 mm.
Hab ja schon überlegt, ob ich nicht was passendes drehe und dann einpresse.
Meist das würd gehen? Irgendwie hab ich eben ein komisches Gefühl, bei ner CC-Feile würd ich mir wohl keine Sorgen machen, aber beim Frosch und seinem Einsatzgebiet schon.

Schönen Gruß,

Volker


----------



## Bikedude001 (12. Dezember 2010)

VoikaZ schrieb:


> Hi Papa,
> 
> müßte mal genau messen, aber es sind so 10-12 mm.
> Hab ja schon überlegt, ob ich nicht was passendes drehe und dann einpresse.
> ...


 
Das geht. 
Wenn du die Kralle etwas nach unten schlägst und in die Hülse noch eine 6,5er Bohrung reindrehst, dann klemmt das noch zusätzlich.
Würde 0,02 - 0,04 Übermaß für die Pressung wählen und mindestens 20mm tief.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## placeboworld80 (12. Dezember 2010)

Also meine Lyrik hat 19cm Schaftlänge (laut deiner Anzeige im Bikemarkt deine ja auch) und passt locker rein. Hatte einen Cane Creek XX Reduziersteuersatz eingebaut und unterm Vorbau (Superforce) noch 2cm Spacer. Versteh nicht warum deine Lyrik nicht passen soll .

Marko


----------



## matiosch (12. Dezember 2010)

Meine Totem hat ca. 170 mm und passt.


----------



## placeboworld80 (12. Dezember 2010)

Mein Schaft ist länger als deiner


----------



## matiosch (12. Dezember 2010)

Damit kann ich leben


----------



## Papa Midnight (12. Dezember 2010)

Wo ist jetzt das Problem?


----------



## VoikaZ (12. Dezember 2010)

Bikedude001 schrieb:


> Das geht.
> Wenn du die Kralle etwas nach unten schlägst und in die Hülse noch eine 6,5er Bohrung reindrehst, dann klemmt das noch zusätzlich.
> Würde 0,02 - 0,04 Übermaß für die Pressung wählen und mindestens 20mm tief.



Hi Dude, das hört sich schon mal ganz gut an 



placeboworld80 schrieb:


> Also meine Lyrik hat 19cm Schaftlänge (laut deiner Anzeige im Bikemarkt deine ja auch) und passt locker rein. Hatte einen Cane Creek XX Reduziersteuersatz eingebaut und unterm Vorbau (Superforce) noch 2cm Spacer. Versteh nicht warum deine Lyrik nicht passen soll .



Hi, also ich habe die Gabel mit der Angabe "19 cm" gekauft, hab es aber ehrlich gesagt nicht nachgemessen. Können ja auch 18,5, oder so sein. Ich werd morgen mal nachmessen.



Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Wo ist jetzt das Problem?



Hi Paps, das wenn ich wüßte. Ich hab durch Marko (placeboworld) nen Denkanstoß bekommen. Ich hab mir mal seinen Steuersatz angeschaut...







....ich hab aber den Reset Wan.5 drin....






...der baut ja (gerade unten) um einiges höher wie der Cane Creek. Mit dem könnte ich wohl noch was rausholen. Sollte mein Gabelschaft aber annähernd noch 19 cm lang sein, dann kann ich das mit den 2 cm Spacern fast nicht glauben. Ok, wenn ich dann noch den Hope-Vorbau noch duch nen Syntace ersetze, dann könnte ich vielleicht da auch noch ein paar Milimeter gewinnen.
Alles klar, ich messe morgen noch einmal, tausche dann den Steuersatz duch einen niedriger bauenden (die untere Schale müßte eigentlich reichen) und zur Not hol ich mir noch nen anderen Vorbau, damit könnte ich vielleicht das Untermaß noch gut machen.
Vielen Dank schon mal für Eure Tips und Anregungen. Ich halt Euch natürlich auf dem Laufenden, wie die Sache ausgegangen ist 

Schönen Gruß,

Volker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa Midnight (12. Dezember 2010)

Den Reset gibts für unten aber auch flacher.


----------



## VoikaZ (12. Dezember 2010)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Den Reset gibts für unten aber auch flacher.



Hi Micha,

kriegt man die auch einzeln?

Schönen Gruß,

Volker


----------



## Papa Midnight (12. Dezember 2010)

Klar. Nennt sich Wan.5 shorty. Schick mal PN.


----------



## L0cke (12. Dezember 2010)

VoikaZ schrieb:


> Hi Jungs,
> 
> ich will die kalte Jahreszeit nutzen und mein Froggy zugunsten der Tourentauglichkeit etwas auf Diät setzen.Hier und da will ich ein paar Teile tauschen, mein Hauptaugenmerk liegt aber auf der Gabel. Ich hab ja ne Manitou Travis mit Akira Gold tuning drin und bin eiegntlich auch gnz zufrieden, was die Bergabperformance betrifft, bergauf sieht es da anders aus. Naja, jetzt spiele ich mit dem Gedanken, ob nicht ne gut funktionierende 160mm-Gabel die bessere Entscheidung für mich wäre.
> Zur Auswahl hätte ich zur Zeit:
> ...



evtl ne andere Führung, bei ISCG Alu zu Carbon müsst man noch mehr sparen:

hier sieht man eine Lofü E2 von mir gegen ne Blackspire:


----------



## VoikaZ (13. Dezember 2010)

L0cke schrieb:


> evtl ne andere Führung, bei ISCG Alu zu Carbon müsst man noch mehr sparen:
> 
> hier sieht man eine Lofü E2 von mir gegen ne Blackspire:



Hi Locke,

vielen Dank für das Angebot, hab aber ne Hammerschmidt dran 

Schönen Gruß,

Volker


----------



## en_masse (13. Dezember 2010)

Gibt es eigentlich ne geile 180er coil Gabel mit absenkfunktion?

Bin mir immernoch nicht schlüssig was jetzt ans Froggy kommt. RS, Fox,...?

Schön wäre ein attraktives Gewichts - Leistungs Verhältnis.

Pornös wäre das ganze dann auch noch mit Absenkung


----------



## L0cke (13. Dezember 2010)

RS Domain, ?66ATA?, an einer Totemcoilabsenkung arbeite ich....


----------



## matiosch (14. Dezember 2010)

Die umgebaute 180'er Domain bin ich gefahren.
Jetzt im Vergleich zur Totem würde ich von dem Umbau abraten. Grund? Die Gabel geht trotz richtiger Federhärte sehr schnell und zu massiv in die Progression, sprich das Ansprechverhalten leidet auf dem Trail und es wird schnell ruppig.
Ich habe es auf meinem Hometrail nie geschafft, mehr als 65% des Federwegs zu nutzen, vor dem Umbau waren es ca. 90%.
Ih bin kein Gewichtsfetischist, aber man maht damit aus einer schweren Gabel eine bleischwere 

Alternativ: Totem 2Step? Soll ja in der aktuellen Serie mehr können.


----------



## Bikedude001 (14. Dezember 2010)

Oder Totem Coil mit Spanngurt zum Absenken.


----------



## Asha'man (14. Dezember 2010)

Oder auf Absenkung verzichten...geht auch prima ohne mit dem Frosch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## L0cke (14. Dezember 2010)

matiosch schrieb:


> Alternativ: Totem 2Step? Soll ja in der aktuellen Serie mehr können.



ich habe das aktuelle 2 Step in meiner Totem und serienmäßig funktioniert es gerne mal nicht, die alten Probs treten bei härterer Gangart gerne mal wieder auf, hab ein paar Teile durch Eigenbauten bzw Zukaufteile ersetzt und auch so bissel was and er Einheit verändert, funst nun tadellos


----------



## en_masse (14. Dezember 2010)

Kann man die Froggy Geo grob mit der vom Zesty vergleichen? 

Dort vermisse ich die Absenkung nämlich tatsächlich gar nicht. Komme jeden Berg hoch, den meine Freunde gerade noch mit abgesenkter Talas hochkommen. 

Die Idee mit dem Spanner hört sich echt gut an. 

Hat jemand von Euch schon folgende Gabel gefahren und kann die grob vergleichen?

- RS Totem Coil RC2L 2011
- RS Lyrik Coil 170
-Fox 180 Van RC2 FIT

Cheers


----------



## L0cke (14. Dezember 2010)

Totem mit 10er Dh-Katusche und Van 180 10er, Van zu Beginn softer wird aber recht früh progressiv, nen Tick überdämpft, die Totem kommt mir linearer, dafür zu Beginn etwas straffer vor.
Lyric hab ich nicht mit passender Feder getestet (eine Stufe zu hart) daher hier keine Aussage .

Wegen Geovergleich kann dir bestimmt der soso79 weiterhelfen


----------



## Bikedude001 (15. Dezember 2010)

en_masse schrieb:


> Kann man die Froggy Geo grob mit der vom Zesty vergleichen?
> 
> Dort vermisse ich die Absenkung nämlich tatsächlich gar nicht. Komme jeden Berg hoch, den meine Freunde gerade noch mit abgesenkter Talas hochkommen.
> 
> ...


 
Das Zesty geht schon deutlich besser bergauf. Du merkst den flacheren Sitzwinkel, so, dass du mehr nach vorne trittst uns bei wurzeligen Auffahrten ist es schwerer das Vorderrad in Richtung zu halten.
Dennoch für ein 180mm Bike supergut.
Hab die Totem ein paar Monate im Froggy gefahren und die Lyirik im Spicy meiner Frau. Bei verblockten Downhills merkst du schon ,dass die Totem steifer ist. Führt besser. Finde, dass die Totem besser zum Hinterbau passt, da der ganz schön viel Potential bereithält.


----------



## Marki72 (15. Dezember 2010)

Bikedude001 schrieb:


> Das Zesty geht schon deutlich besser bergauf. Du merkst den flacheren Sitzwinkel, so, dass du mehr nach vorne trittst uns bei wurzeligen Auffahrten ist es schwerer das Vorderrad in Richtung zu halten.
> Dennoch für ein 180mm Bike supergut.
> Hab die Totem ein paar Monate im Froggy gefahren und die Lyirik im Spicy meiner Frau. Bei verblockten Downhills merkst du schon ,dass die Totem steifer ist. Führt besser. Finde, dass die Totem besser zum Hinterbau passt, da der ganz schön viel Potential bereithält.


 
Könnte man theoretisch ne Totem ins Spicy verbauen oder verhaut man sich da die Gemetrie?

Gruß Marki


----------



## soso79 (15. Dezember 2010)

@ marki - meiner meinung nach käse. mit ner 170er lyrik hat man schon nen recht flachen lenkwinkel. ausserdem ist die totem einfach zu mächtig fürs doch eher filigrane spicy.


----------



## L0cke (16. Dezember 2010)

Leuteleuteleute, ich komm einfach net weiter.
Ich möchte meinem Froggy evtl ein neues Farbkleid verpassen, und habe da an eine Farbgebung und  Design wie beim Ford GT40 gedacht







Also Anbauteile soweit schwarz  Rahmen in babyblau auf dem Oberrohr einen, oder zwei orange Streifen, welche wie beim Ford leicht schwarz umrandet sind, evtl das gleiche noch an einer anderen Stelle, muss ich mal schaun, Lapierrelogos würde ich in Startnummernform wieder aufbringen, wahrscheinlich da wo beim Froggy auch im originalen die Nummer steht, in meinem Fall 318, und dann auch noch , evtl als "Werbung" , auf anderen Stellen des Rahmens.
Andere Idee: babyblauer Rahmen, Schriftzüge wie beim normalen Frosch, jedoch in schwarz (hab dafür schon allle Zeichnungen gemacht) und grüne/orange  Eloxteile


was haltet ihr davon?


----------



## hopfer (16. Dezember 2010)

option 1
finde hellblau orange eine super Idee!

hast du meine e-mail bekommen?


----------



## TeamAlter (16. Dezember 2010)

Hier mal das Intense Socom von "Dreams" im Gulf Design:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## L0cke (16. Dezember 2010)

hopfer schrieb:


> option 1
> finde hellblau orange eine super Idee!
> 
> hast du meine e-mail bekommen?



kay, die Mail wo du mir noch wegen den Buchsen geschrieben hast?
Das war die letzte die bei mir angekommen ist, haba uch drauf geantwortet, ist die angekommen?



TeamAlter schrieb:


> Hier mal das Intense Socom von "Dreams" im Gulf Design:



*würg* nein SOOO sollte das Froggy auf keinen Fall werden oO, bei mir wär das blau und orange auch etwas kräftiger, mehr ins hellblau


----------



## hopfer (16. Dezember 2010)

L0cke schrieb:


> kay, die Mail wo du mir noch wegen den Buchsen geschrieben hast?
> Das war die letzte die bei mir angekommen ist, haba uch drauf geantwortet, ist die angekommen?



Ah, nein die Antwort ist leider nicht bei mir angekommen.
wäre super wenn du die noch mal schickst.


----------



## en_masse (19. Dezember 2010)

@ Locke: Finde die erste Idee besser.
Wenn Du die Schriftzüge alle in Originalgröße in schwarz machst,
würde das schwarz wohl ziemlich herausstechen.
Beim GT dominiert dagegen das babyblau und schwarz ist wirklich nur bei filigranen Elementen eingebaut. Find ich persönlich besser.

Bin gespannt wie die Endlösung ausschaut.


----------



## VoikaZ (20. Dezember 2010)

Hi,

also die Steuersatzproblematik hat sich geklärt. Krieg die nächsten Tage vonn nem Kumpel nen Cane Creek Steuersatz (den hat er noch rumliegen), mit der geringeren Bauhöhe paßt dann auch die Lyrik MCDH rein 
Jetzt steh ich aber schon vor dem nächsten Problem (naja, eigentlich ist es ja keins). Überleg mir, ob ich zugunsten der Tourentauglichkeit nicht meinen Frosch in "S" hergebe und mir dann ein 2011er in "L" hole. Hat denn von Euch zufällig einer Interesse an nem 2009er Froggy (in dem schönen Grün)?
Rahmengröße ist wie schon geschrieben "S", Dämpfer ist ein Manitou Swinger 6-Way Coil  drin. Über die restlichen Anbauteile könnte man bei Interesse natürlich auch reden 
Z.B. mit ner 2010er Rock Shox Lyrik Coil MCDH, Manitou Travis Akira Gold Tuning, Hammerschmidt AM, X0-Shifter, X9-Schaltwerk, Kind Shocks I950R in grün usw....
Hier mal ein Beispielbild (nicht mehr ganz aktuell):






Der Verkauf des Rahmensets steh aber an erster Stelle, über die anderen Teile kann man erst reden, wenn der Rahmen weg ist.

Schönen Gruß,

Volker


----------



## Jumpstumper (21. Dezember 2010)

VoikaZ schrieb:


> Überleg mir, ob ich zugunsten der Tourentauglichkeit nicht meinen Frosch in "S" hergebe und mir dann ein 2011er in "L" hole.



Wegen besserer Tourentauglichkeit auf ne Rahmennummer größer wechseln und beim gleichen fetten Federwegs"monster" bleiben?
Erschließt sich mir nicht ganz, wäre da nicht ein Spicy besser oder gehts da insebesondere um mehr Laufruhe bei Beibehalt des Federwegs?
Die Rahmengröße ändert doch nix an der Geo?! Und die ist doch deutlich bergablastiger denn für Touren gedacht.


----------



## VoikaZ (21. Dezember 2010)

Jumpstumper schrieb:


> Wegen besserer Tourentauglichkeit auf ne Rahmennummer größer wechseln und beim gleichen fetten Federwegs"monster" bleiben?
> Erschließt sich mir nicht ganz, wäre da nicht ein Spicy besser oder gehts da insebesondere um mehr Laufruhe bei Beibehalt des Federwegs?
> Die Rahmengröße ändert doch nix an der Geo?! Und die ist doch deutlich bergablastiger denn für Touren gedacht.



Hi,

also ich bin mit dem Froggy ja recht zufrieden. Ich hab damals der Verspieltheit wegen lieber den Rahmen in Größe "S" genommen. Da sitzt man mit 1,82 m schon recht kompakt drauf. Klar, im Bikepark macht es so echt Laune. Nur bin ich z.B. dieses jahr kein einziges Mal im park gewesen, naja und für die heimschen Trails würd ich mir manchmal schon das größere Set wünschen. Das sitzrohr ist etwas länger, somit muß ich die Stütze nicht soo weit rausziehen und durch das länger Oberrohr würd ich nicht mehr hanz so kompakt drauf sitzen.
Aber irgendwie hast schon recht, an das Spicy hab ich auch schon gedacht.

Schönen Gruß,

Volker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jumpstumper (21. Dezember 2010)

VoikaZ schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ....Nur bin ich z.B. dieses jahr kein einziges Mal im park gewesen, naja und für die heimschen Trails würd ich mir manchmal schon das größere Set wünschen. Das sitzrohr ist etwas länger, somit muß ich die Stütze nicht soo weit rausziehen und durch das länger Oberrohr würd ich nicht mehr hanz so kompakt



Da wäre das Spicy denk ich die perfekte(re) Wahl, hat irrsinnig Reserven, fährt sich wie ein langhubiger Tourer und ist für uphill bestens gerüstet (man benötigt nicht mal zwingend ne absenkbare Gabel).
Fahr doch mal eins Probe.

MFG
Sebastian


----------



## soso79 (21. Dezember 2010)

jap, hole dir (noch) nen spicy !


----------



## Marki72 (21. Dezember 2010)

Fahr momentan auch ein Spicy und bin begeistert!
Will mir jetzt evtl. noch ein Froggy zulegen, mein LP Händler hat ein neues 518er da. Schaut einfach hammermäßig aus!
Als Alternative hat er noch ein Trek Scratch mit 180er Totem angeboten. Kann mir jemand was zu den zwei Bikes im Vergleich sagen?
Ausschauen tut´s Scratch auch gut und das Fahrwerk soll auch ziemlich gut sein.
Wer kann mir weiterhelfen?
Viele Grüße aus Bayern
Marki


----------



## kinschman (22. Dezember 2010)

hallo,
da ich z.zt. auf der suche nach einem ersatz für mein 901 bin (...das es bergab nicht so bringt) und das froggy erstmal in der auswahl ist, wollte ich hier mal meine fragen dazu loswerden. 

Tretlagerhöhe:
wie hoch ist das Tretlager absolut und relativ zu den Radachsen (tretlagerdrop) ??

lapierre gibt 25mm tretlagerdrop an - ist das auch "wirklich" so ?
wäre für mich an der obergrenze, da mittlerweile für mich die vorteile eines tiefen tretlagers überwiegen.

oder auch anders gefragt:
kommt euch das tretlager tief genug vor ??


Federbein:
hat in dem Bike jemand mal einen Vivid Coil gefahren?
welches Tune ?
wie zufrieden ?

Fahreigenschaften:
bergauf ist mir fast egal - geht immer irgendwie.
bergrunter musses rocken und mich schnell und komfortabel nach unten bringen.
deswegen: 
wie ermüdungsfrei ist das froggy zu fahren ? 
dringen u.a. auf bremswellen harte schwingungen durch ? 
wie ist das verhalten bei harten landungen - progressiv genug ?

danke und grüße
kinschman


----------



## Bikedude001 (22. Dezember 2010)

kinschman schrieb:


> hallo,
> da ich z.zt. auf der suche nach einem ersatz für mein 901 bin (...das es bergab nicht so bringt) und das froggy erstmal in der auswahl ist, wollte ich hier mal meine fragen dazu loswerden.
> 
> Tretlagerhöhe:
> ...


 
Hab gerade den BB drop gemessen und bin auf 22 bis 25mm gekommen.
Fahre selber Vivid Coil Tune B. Passt perfekt. Saugt Wurzeln und Steine wie nix weg.
Klingt als Händler immer blöd, wenn man seine Bikes so lobt. Das Froggy funktioniert aber wirklich sensationell gut.
Der Hinterbau ist so potent, dass der mit der Boxxer gut mithalten kann.
Klebt auch beim Anbremsen am Boden. Harte Landungen sind kein Problem.
Kannst dir in meinem Fotoalbum ja mal ein paar Bilder vom Aufbau und Einsatz anschauen.


----------



## Freizeit-biker (23. Dezember 2010)

Ich hab das Froggy und ein 901 (beide mit Totem und DHX 5.0 Air) im Vergleich gefahren. Da fand ich den 901 Hinterbau eine Spur potenter als den Froggy Hinterbau. Sehr gross war der Unterschied aber nicht. 
Verglichen habe ich die Bikes in Bikepark-ähnlichem Gelände. Aktive Sprünge vermeide ich allerdings vollkommen. Drops auch nur bis max 1 Meter.
Wenn dir das 901 bergab nicht reicht, dann solltest du gleich auf eien richtigen Downhiller wechseln. Mit den tourtauglichen Freeridern wirst du wohl keine grosse Verbesserung deiner Ansprüche erreichen.


----------



## eljugador (28. Dezember 2010)

Hallo meine orginalen laufräder sind jetzt am ende besser gesagt die lager haben spiel in der nabe gibts da ersatz? oder bekommt man die irgendwie raus und kann se erneuern? gruss michel


----------



## hopfer (28. Dezember 2010)

ich weiss zwar nicht wie man die Naben auseinander nehmen kann aber wahrscheinlich kann man einfach die Lager austauschen ohne das es Probleme gibt.
papa weiß an dieser stelle wahrscheinlich Rat?


----------



## Bikedude001 (28. Dezember 2010)

eljugador schrieb:


> Hallo meine orginalen laufräder sind jetzt am ende besser gesagt die lager haben spiel in der nabe gibts da ersatz? oder bekommt man die irgendwie raus und kann se erneuern? gruss michel


 
Was haste denn für Naben?


----------



## hopfer (28. Dezember 2010)

er hat die Original Laufräder vom 2009 Froggy 518!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Downhillalex02 (28. Dezember 2010)

soo mal eins von meinem


----------



## eljugador (28. Dezember 2010)

hopfer schrieb:


> er hat die Original Laufräder vom 2009 Froggy 518!?



Richtig Sind die orginal lp naben von 2009 Sind glaub brave naben?


----------



## Bikedude001 (28. Dezember 2010)

Da sind normale Industrielager drin. Die kannst du überall kaufen wo es Lager gibt.
Auf dem Dichtring steht eine Nummer. Danach kannst du dich richten.


----------



## eljugador (28. Dezember 2010)

hopfer schrieb:


> er hat die Original Laufräder vom 2009 Froggy 518!?





Bikedude001 schrieb:


> Da sind normale Industrielager drin. Die kannst du überall kaufen wo es Lager gibt.
> Auf dem Dichtring steht eine Nummer. Danach kannst du dich richten.



Na die lager Sind nicht das problem sondern wie ich an die lager rann komme in der nabe ich sehe sie nämlich nicht ? Und die spacer dinger bebomme ich auch nicht ab?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (31. Dezember 2010)

Hallo,
bin am überlegen ob ich mir ein gebrauchtes 518 zulegen soll.

Nun hätte ich mal ne Frage zu den Laufrädern. Ich hatte was von Alex Rims und Brave Naben gelesen. Hat denn zufällig mal wer die Laufräder gwogen? Also ohne Reifen und ohne Ritzelpaket. 
Wäre Klasse wenn mal jemand ein Gewicht hätte.

Danke und guten Rutsch.


----------



## hopfer (31. Dezember 2010)

bin mir nicht sicher aber irgendwas mit 2200gr

@eljugador
wen aussen keine Möglichkeit besteht Werkzeug anzusetzen dann einfach am Ritzelpaket ziehen dann geht die Nabe auseinander.

@all Guten Rutsch!


----------



## Papa Midnight (2. Januar 2011)

Der Hopfer hat n neues Bild


----------



## L0cke (2. Januar 2011)

stimmt, nen Wankelmotor wenn ich das richtig sehe, wieso kommt eig deine Lyric weg und was kommt dafür neues?


----------



## Papa Midnight (2. Januar 2011)

Tatsache. Hast Recht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TeamAlter (2. Januar 2011)

Weiß von euch einer, ob die Dämpferaugenbreite bei Marzocchi identisch mit der von Fox ist?


----------



## hopfer (2. Januar 2011)

@ Locke und papa Midnight

Ja, ist ein Wankelmotor 

ach, ich habe sie mal inseriert wenn genug Geld bei rumkommt gibts doch wieder eine Totem 
aber dann mit CR Cartridge.

und so wie es aussieht gibts auch einen anderen Rahmen... ich sag nur Kratzer hat sich zufällig ergeben... weil das Froggy bei meiner Größe schon sehr groß ist mal schauen.

grüße, Peter


----------



## L0cke (2. Januar 2011)

hehe ok, also nen kleinen Froggyrahmen verkauft der Soso79 (ist noch wie aus dem Laden) falls es wieder ein Froggy werden soll, hat mich eh gewundert warum du bei deiner Körpergröße einen Steinfrosch in "L" statt "S" gefahren bist...

und wegen Totem, brauchst eine? hab evtl noch eine mit Taperedschaft oder 1 1/8  abzugeben.


----------



## hopfer (2. Januar 2011)

Ich fahre ein Froggy in S ;-)

Totem in Tapered ist sehr interessant...
ich schreib dir ne mail, hab jetzt ne neue Adresse die alte wollte nicht mehr.


----------



## L0cke (2. Januar 2011)

ok war doch schon kleine Rahmengröße, könnt dir vorschlagen das ich dir mal nen 35mm Vorbau schicke und du das Froggy mal damit probierst, hat zumindest bei mir in Verbindung mit dem großen Froggyrahmen erst das bewirkt was ich wirklich wollte.
relativ kurz bleiben im Reach (vorher 2cm mehr mit dem anderen Vorbau) und nen längeres Sattelrohr=mehr Fahrspaß bei Endurotouren und wenn es abwärts geht hab ich mehr Bewegungsfreiheit weil ich nicht zu weit nach vorne gezwungen werde als mit dem 55er vorbau.

Wegen deinen Nachrichten hat mich schon gewundert das die Mail bei mir dauernd nicht raus wollte und als es dann ging nüscht mehr kam, war zu der Zeit kurz vorm verzweifeln mit meinem Postfach, hätten nicht so viele meine Adresse hät ich schon längst gewechselt...


----------



## hopfer (2. Januar 2011)

Habe auch einen 35mm Vorbau dran...
e-mail ist raus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## L0cke (2. Januar 2011)

wusst ich nicht, dachte dein PRO-Vorbau wär 50-55mm, oder hast was anderes dran?


----------



## hopfer (2. Januar 2011)

Pro ist 35mm und ich habe noch einen Thomson der ist 50mm


----------



## placeboworld80 (2. Januar 2011)

Wie groß bzw. klein bist du?


----------



## hopfer (2. Januar 2011)

knapp 1,70


----------



## placeboworld80 (2. Januar 2011)

Bin 168cm und passt perfekt. Das Spicy sogar in M gefahren. Beides mit 45mm Vorbau und Joplin.


----------



## hopfer (2. Januar 2011)

tja, aber nicht jeder ist wie der andere
ich habe das Froggy jetzt schon genau 2 Jahre und zu klein ist es mir zumindest nicht.
wie gesagt evtl. ist was noch kompakteres kein Fehler.


----------



## placeboworld80 (2. Januar 2011)

Ich finde die Oberrohrlängen passen . Nur die Kettenstreben könnten etwas kürzer sein , dass es besser ums Eck geht bzw. in Kurven agiler ist.


----------



## hopfer (2. Januar 2011)

Ja, das stimmt gegen kürzere Kettenstreben hätte ich nichts.


----------



## L0cke (2. Januar 2011)

hopfer schrieb:


> Pro ist 35mm und ich habe noch einen Thomson der ist 50mm



was wiegt der PRO?



placeboworld80 schrieb:


> Ich finde die Oberrohrlängen passen . Nur die Kettenstreben könnten etwas kürzer sein , dass es besser ums Eck geht bzw. in Kurven agiler ist.



ist alles relativ , wenn man viel schnell unterwegs ist, ist nen bissel länger finde ich besser, genauso wenn es berg auf geht


----------



## hopfer (2. Januar 2011)

glaube es waren 141gr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TeamAlter (3. Januar 2011)

TeamAlter schrieb:


> Weiß von euch einer, ob die Dämpferaugenbreite bei Marzocchi identisch mit der von Fox ist?



Hat keiner ne Ahnung oder könnte es mal ausmessen?


----------



## hopfer (3. Januar 2011)

Marzocchi ist identisch mit Fox und RS ( 12,7mmm )


----------



## Papa Midnight (5. Januar 2011)

So. Die Rahmenkits sind da. Wir haben noch einen in 43 und einen in 48. Danach wirds April.


----------



## placeboworld80 (5. Januar 2011)

Bitte mal wiegen ohne Dämpfer . Ist das 918 nun leichter geworden?  Danke im voraus - Papa


----------



## Papa Midnight (5. Januar 2011)

Mach ich morgen.


----------



## L0cke (5. Januar 2011)

und Fotos!!!!


----------



## Papa Midnight (6. Januar 2011)

Die sind doch schon auf unserer homepage.
Die Froggys sind übrigens günstiger geworden. Der Rahmen leider nicht. Preise ebenfalls auf unserer Seite.


----------



## L0cke (6. Januar 2011)

ah habs grad gesehen, meiner Freundin gefällt der neue DH-Rahmen sehr, hilft echt sehr wenn man sich in einer Bikekrise befindet (danke Soso du Eumel  )


----------



## TeamAlter (6. Januar 2011)

Kannst du die Bilder hier trotzdem noch mal reinstellen? Bei mir funktioniert das Popup auf eurer Seite nicht. Es öffnet, aber die Bilder werden nicht angezeigt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa Midnight (6. Januar 2011)

Die sind hier irgendwo im Thread. :-(


----------



## L0cke (6. Januar 2011)




----------



## Papa Midnight (6. Januar 2011)

Ach da waren die...Danke 
Und passenderweise sind gerade zu den Rahmen die Fox Gabeln gekommen...


----------



## hopfer (6. Januar 2011)

ihr habt heute offen?
bei uns ist wegen heilig drei König alles dicht...
ausserdem was will man mit einer fox wenn man eine Bos haben kann oder eine RS mit Kartusche ;-)


----------



## Papa Midnight (6. Januar 2011)

Hier ist NRW. Die "Heilige Drei Könige"-Nummer läuft hier nicht...


----------



## Bikedude001 (6. Januar 2011)

Lapierre hat für viele 2011er Modelle die Preise gesenkt....
Eine neue Liste auf unserer HP.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa Midnight (6. Januar 2011)

Der Froggy Rahmen ohne Dämpfer wiegt in 48cm 3190 g. Mit X12 Achse und allen Aluteilen.
Der Steuersatz alleine 180 g.


----------



## L0cke (6. Januar 2011)

bei deiner wägung ist da beim Rahmen der Steuersatz mitgewogen worden?

wenn ja hiese das, das der Rahmen ohne Anbauteile in etwa 100-150g leichter ist als der alte in gleicher Rahmengröße


----------



## Papa Midnight (6. Januar 2011)

Der Rahmen ist ohne Steuersatz gewogen worden.


----------



## hopfer (6. Januar 2011)

@Locke und konntest du dir schon ein par Gedanken machen?


----------



## Anbipa (6. Januar 2011)

Auch ich habe meine Rahmen bekommen.


----------



## L0cke (6. Januar 2011)

mhh ok, mal schaun ich werd nomma meinen Rahmen ganz nackt wiegen ist ja auch 48 damit ich nen genauen Vergleichswert hab...

Für die es von Interesse ist:
die X12 Achse wiegt 40g die Klemme 44g die Sattelklemme

ich DENKE leichter ist der Rahmen daher nicht geworden....


----------



## Papa Midnight (6. Januar 2011)

Leichter nicht. Es geht um die Stabilität des Systems.


----------



## Papa Midnight (6. Januar 2011)

In 43 cm wiegt der Rahmen 3070 g ohne Dämpfer.


----------



## Freizeit-biker (6. Januar 2011)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Der Froggy Rahmen ohne Dämpfer wiegt in 48cm 3190 g. Mit *X12 Achse* und allen Aluteilen.
> Der Steuersatz alleine 180 g.


 


L0cke schrieb:


>


Die Steckachse hinten ist aber nicht X12, oder? 
Die Mutter für die Achsaufnahem sieht mir sehr nach dem Shimano 12mm System aus. 
Bei dem massiven Schaltauge könnte ich glatt schwach werden. Bildet die Verbindungsschraube eine Sollbruchstelle?

Ich glaube, ich muss mal wieder in Sulzberg vorbeischauen... oder besser nicht? Das wird immer so teuer....


----------



## Papa Midnight (6. Januar 2011)

Das ist ein X12.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa Midnight (6. Januar 2011)

An den biker aus Dresden: Bitte ruf mich nochmal an oder schreib ne mail. Hab da noch was für dich.


----------



## Papa Midnight (7. Januar 2011)

Kommt dann als Muster mit Fox Kashima coating (diverse) und Wunschteilen. Wenn wir es heute noch gebacken kriegen, dann kmommen auch noch Bilder vom Komplettrad.














kommt noch mehr...


----------



## Stylo77 (7. Januar 2011)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> kommt noch mehr...



soweit is meins auch schon


----------



## soso79 (7. Januar 2011)

mach das bild weg !


----------



## Freizeit-biker (7. Januar 2011)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Das ist ein X12.


Na bist du dir da sicher?
Das Inlay auf der rechten Seite wird nicht im Ausfallende geklemmt. Das ist bei X12 ein Inlay welches eine aussermittige Bohrung aufweisen kann um Schiefstellungen der Schwinge zu korrigieren. 

Und die Innenseiten der Ausfallenden sehen auch nicht so aus als wenn des da Einfädelhilfen wie bei den RS Steckachsgabeln gibt.
Das aussermittige Inlay und die Einfädelhilfen sind von Syntace wohl patentrechtlich geschützt. 
Shimano hat sich da mit der XTR- Gruppe mit 12 mm Achse und 142 mm Nabenbreite so weit wie möglich angenähert, ohne die Syntace Patente zu verletzen. Ist bei Shimano wohl aus politischen Gründen nicht möglich das Syntace Patent zu verwenden.


----------



## Papa Midnight (7. Januar 2011)

Das ist eine 142x12mm Achse. Die Klemmung erfolgt über den Schnellspanner und im Rahmen ist auf der rechten Seite ein Aluinsert mit Gewinde. Ebenfalls austauschbar.
Das Syntace System ist doch ein offenes Patent. Soweit ich weiß, kostet dich das gar nichts, wenn du das benutzen möchtest. Bin mir da aber gerade nicht so sicher, weils ja auch egal ist.


----------



## Stylo77 (7. Januar 2011)

doch , kostet 1 Euro Lizenzgebühr pro Rahmen


----------



## Papa Midnight (7. Januar 2011)

Das is bei LP nich mehr drin ;-)


----------



## Wandlerin (7. Januar 2011)

Auweiahhh, wenn mein Freund die Bilder sieht...dann kriegt er bestimmt so einen stieren Blick und die Konversation reduziert sich auf Ohhh, Wow, Boohh, und symantisch ähnlich aussagekräftige "Worte"...

Aber schaut schon SPITZE aus!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa Midnight (7. Januar 2011)

Wieso, damit hat er doch alles gesagt


----------



## hopfer (9. Januar 2011)

von meinem vor Weihnachten:


----------



## en_masse (9. Januar 2011)

@Papa:

Da wächst mir echt ein Baum! Absolut pornös!

Passt da eigentlich der goldene Atlas FR Lenker optisch dran oder ist das gold ein ganz anderer Farbton?

Was taugt der mitgelieferte Steuersatz?
So wie's aussieht ist der ja noch nicht eingepresst. 
Lohnt es sich da eher nen cane creek XX reinzupressen?


----------



## Papa Midnight (9. Januar 2011)

Der goldene Atlas geht dazu mal gar nicht. Ich würde da eher den Stealth aus der Serie nehmen.
Der Steuersatz ist super. Klar ist der XX auch klasse, aber meiner Meinung nach lohnt sich kein Austausch.


----------



## en_masse (9. Januar 2011)

Danke für die info!


----------



## Asha'man (9. Januar 2011)

@Peter: Was faehrst du denn fuer einen Vorbau?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hopfer (9. Januar 2011)

hey Thomas,
einen Pro Atherton 35mm


----------



## Asha'man (9. Januar 2011)

Ok, danke. Kommt in die engere Auswahl. Suche nach was kuerzerem, als dem originalen FR50. Wenn er dann noch leichter ist, nehme ich das gerne mit.


----------



## lukiluk (9. Januar 2011)

Hey,

Hab gestern bemerkt das beim einfedern ein recht lautes knacken aus der nähe des dämpfers kommt.
Jeweils ein knacken beim Be und eines beim entlasten. Nachdem ich 2-3x voll eingefedert habe ist das knacken weg. Wenn ich dann das Rad komplett entlaste (absteige) und wieder aufsteige, knackt es wieder kurz!

Jemand eine ahnung was das sein könnte?

Grüße


----------



## placeboworld80 (9. Januar 2011)

@Hopfer

Behälst du deins jetzt? Wie fährt sich die Lyrik Coil? Ist die Tapered? Habe momentan eine Van 180 Rc2 (Dank Ebay) eingebaut und die (alte) Lyrik SoloAir Dh noch rumliegen. War mit der Lyrik SoloAir eigentlich super zufrieden, nur im Park bzw. auf DH-Strecken kam sie an die Grenze. Bin am überlegen welche Gabel ich behalten soll. Die Fox ist 0,5kg schwerer.


----------



## Papa Midnight (9. Januar 2011)

lukiluk schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> Hab gestern bemerkt das beim einfedern ein recht lautes knacken aus der nähe des dämpfers kommt.
> Jeweils ein knacken beim Be und eines beim entlasten. Nachdem ich 2-3x voll eingefedert habe ist das knacken weg. Wenn ich dann das Rad komplett entlaste (absteige) und wieder aufsteige, knackt es wieder kurz!
> ...



In der regel ist das Dreck. Aber frag mich jetzt nicht, von wo das knacken kommt. Bei Alurahmen ist das fast ortungsfrei.


----------



## blackleaf (10. Januar 2011)

Bei mir knackts ebenfalls...


----------



## Bikedude001 (10. Januar 2011)

Könnte evtl. die Schraube der Kettenstrebe hinterm Tretlager sein.
Wenn die locker ist, dann kann das Knacken.
Vorsicht. Die ist mit Schraubensicherung geklebt.
Also erst lösen, reinigen, neu sichern und dann anziehen.


----------



## Freizeit-biker (10. Januar 2011)

Oder die Anlaufscheiben hinten am Horst Link. Hatte ich schon 2 mal. Das erste Mal hab ich das halbe Bike zerlegt. Dabei wäre die Sache mit ein paar Spriztern Kriechöl auf die Gelenke erledigt gewesen.


----------



## MTBermLuS (10. Januar 2011)

hopfer schrieb:


> hey Thomas,
> einen Pro Atherton 35mm



Ruf doch mal deine Emails ab, oder keine Lust mehr zu antworten?


----------



## lukiluk (11. Januar 2011)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> In der regel ist das Dreck. Aber frag mich jetzt nicht, von wo das knacken kommt. Bei Alurahmen ist das fast ortungsfrei.



bin mir zu 95% sicher das das knacken direkt vom dämpfer/dämpferaufnahme kommt. Hab ihn gestern mal ausgebaut um eine neue feder einzubauen. geändert hat es noch nichts. werd mal alles gut schmieren und wenns dann nicht besser wird, damit einfach in den shop gehen.

danke auf jeden fall 

bezüglich gabel: wie lange dauert es denn ca bis die eingefahren ist? im moment spricht die ungefär so gut an wie die von meinem 150 "zum in die arbeit fahren bike" 

gerade bei kleinen schnellen schlägen kommt es mir fast so vor als hätt ich gar keine federgabel...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eljugador (11. Januar 2011)

Also bei mir war das knacken ein lager des umlenkhebels!


----------



## Papa Midnight (11. Januar 2011)

Das ist ja das Fiese: genau weiß man das erst, wenn man alles sauber gemacht hat. So ne Art Murphy´s Law: es ist IMMER die letzte Stelle, die quietscht...


----------



## Icono (11. Januar 2011)

lukiluk schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> Hab gestern bemerkt das beim einfedern ein recht lautes knacken aus der nähe des dämpfers kommt.
> Jeweils ein knacken beim Be und eines beim entlasten. Nachdem ich 2-3x voll eingefedert habe ist das knacken weg. Wenn ich dann das Rad komplett entlaste (absteige) und wieder aufsteige, knackt es wieder kurz!
> ...



Selbes Problem trat bei meinem Summum auf, hatte exakt die selbe Beschreibung wie du. Toxoholics hatte daraufhin herausgefunden das die Feder wohl fehlerhaft war bzw. ein kleines Spiel zugelassen hat. Dadurch konnte sich die Feder des Dämpfers bewegen und führte somit zu einem Knackgeräusch, da du deine Feder allerdings ausgetauscht hast ->


----------



## lukiluk (11. Januar 2011)

hmm naja ich hab die vorspannung nur handfest angezogen... kann sein das das zu wenig ist... werd ich mal checken wenn ich daheim bin.


----------



## Asha'man (12. Januar 2011)

Knacken hatte ich auch schon öfter. Einmal das Lager hinterm Tretlager und einmal war es das Horst-Link Lager hinten links an der Kettenstrebe.

Weiss jemand zufällig, was das für eine Kettenführung am 2009er Froggy ist? Meine ist jetzt ziemlich laut, da sich der Gummiüberzug vom kleinen Ring verabschiedet hat. Zumindest glaube ich, dass da mal einer war. Dieses Kleinteil brauche ich jetzt neu....nur was ist das für ein Hersteller?


----------



## Freizeit-biker (13. Januar 2011)

Asha'man schrieb:


> Knacken hatte ich auch schon öfter. Einmal das Lager hinterm Tretlager und einmal war es das Horst-Link Lager hinten links an der Kettenstrebe.
> 
> Weiss jemand zufällig, was das für eine Kettenführung am 2009er Froggy ist? Meine ist jetzt ziemlich laut, da sich der Gummiüberzug vom kleinen Ring verabschiedet hat. Zumindest glaube ich, dass da mal einer war. Dieses Kleinteil brauche ich jetzt neu....nur was ist das für ein Hersteller?


Wenn das eine kleine Rolle mit einem 2-stufigen Gummi- Überzug ist, dann kann es nur eine e.Thirteen DRS Kefü sein. Die Gummi Rolle verschleisst sehr schnell. Es gibt als Ersatz auch eine harte Rolle aus ???. Die ist lauter, hält aber länger. http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=51716
Chain Reaction hat die Ersatzteile meistens vorrätig. in D gibt häufig Lieferengpässe


----------



## Asha'man (13. Januar 2011)

Das könnte sie sein. Perfekt. Danke dir!  Werde ich gleich mal ordern. Die Kette läuft jetzt direkt über das Kugellager. Ganz schön nervig. Und das muss auf einmal komplett abgegangen sein. *nerv*
Habe wieder die Weiche Variante genommen. Wenn die wieder 2 Jahre hält ist das ok. Ich mag einen leisen Antrieb. 

Hatte mein Froggy gestern fast komplett zerlegt:

- Rahmen knacksen beim Einfedern. Hinterbau Lager gereinigt und neu angezogen. Hoffentlich weg.
- Quitschen beim Einfedern. Konnte ich zuhause nicht mehr reproduzieren. Evtl. war irgendwas nass, keine Ahnung.
- Kette springt. Ritzelpaket total hinüber. Hat 2 Jahre gehalten. Am Freerider habe ich keinen km Zähler. Aber 5000km waren es mindestens. Alle Achtung. 
- Bremse hinten entlüftet
- Tretlager gereinigt und wieder verbaut

Jetzt überlege ich einen Gabelservice zu machen. Aber eigentlich läuft die noch 1a und sieht sehr sauber aus. Ich glaube ich verschiebe das auf nach der Saison.

Jetzt isser wieder, wie neu, der Frosch. 2 Jahre mit viel Bikeparks und ruppigen Trails. Dem Rahmen bzw. der Lackierung sieht man das auch deutlich an. Aber ansonsten kein nennenswerter Defekt, der nicht auf normalen Verschleiss zurück zu führen ist.


----------



## Fantoum (13. Januar 2011)

Alternativ zur neuen Rolle kann man sich auch einen Gummistopfen besorgen, mit dem Apfelkernrausstecher ein Loch durchbohren und den Stopfen auen auf die richtige Gre schneiden, dann ber das Kugellager der alten Rolle ziehen.

Habe ich anfangs gemacht, zumal da nur die eine Seite der 2fach-Rolle verschlissen war. Hab jetzt ne neue Rolle und es fhlt sich nicht sonderlich anders an.


----------



## Freizeit-biker (14. Januar 2011)

der Rollenverschleiss schein aber sehr unterschiedlich zu sein. Bei mir war das Gummi aussen nach 300 km weg. 
Nach der 2. Gummirolle waren auch die Lager schwergängig. Jetz hab ich die Kefü (Am Zesty) auf eine G-Junkies Rolle umgebaut. Die hält. 

Nach 2 Jahren solltest du deiner Gabel aber dirngend mal einen Service gönnen. Bist du sicher , dass da überhaupt noch Schmieröl im Casting ist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asha'man (14. Januar 2011)

Fantoum: Auch eine Möglichkeit. Bei mir ist das Gummi der kleineren Rolle verschwunden/abgerissen und das andere sieht aus, wie neu.

@Freizeit-Biker: Die Gabel hatte ihren letzten Service im April oder Mai letzten Jahres. Ich überlege also nur, ob ich es schon vorziehe, weil ich gerade Zeit habe und das Fahrrad eh auf dem Montageständer hängt, bis die Teile da sind.


----------



## en_masse (14. Januar 2011)

Hei Papa,

wie stehts eigentlich mit Bildern vom kompletten 918 aus?

Schaue jeden Tag voller Spannung hier rein und hoffe, dass ich es endlich mal aufgebaut sehe. Würde mich auch interessieren was das Ganzen dann in dem Aufbau wiegt.

Sooooo geil der Rahmen!


----------



## Papa Midnight (14. Januar 2011)

Ist fertig. Knipse ich morgen mal ab. Diese Woche war echt zu viel Hektik ;-)


----------



## Chucknorman (15. Januar 2011)

Jungs, ich bin gerade auf der Suche nach einem Bike für Enduro Rennen aber auch längeren Toren (<40km). Hab allerdings noch ein Speci Demo daheim. d.h sollte sich möglichst :
- kompakte Geometrie / keine zu gestreckte Sitzposition aber auch keine so gestauchte
- tiefes Tretlager (Fahr am Demo ein 34cm Tretlager und das gibt massig Sicherheit)
- kurze Kettenstreben 
- geringes Gewicht 

Was meint ihr erfüllt das 2011er Lapierre Froggy 518 die obigen Kriterien oder wäre ein Spicy , Zesty besser?
Was wiegt eigentlich ein Froggy in Größe M?
mfg Heiko


----------



## L0cke (15. Januar 2011)

Froggy Rahmen bis 2011 wiegt in "S" 3000g und in "L" etwa 3080g

Geo, guckst du hier


----------



## Chucknorman (15. Januar 2011)

Sieht schon mal nicht schlecht aus. Oberrohr scheint meinen Bedürfnissen zu passen. Wie siehts eigentlich mit dem Gewicht aus ? Ich denke Van Gabel, Saint Kurbel u. Schaltwerk kosten ihren Preis. Unter 15kg wird schwer werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stylo77 (15. Januar 2011)

14,2 kg sind machbar


----------



## TeamAlter (15. Januar 2011)

... also ohne Vario-Stütze 14 kg glatt


----------



## Chucknorman (15. Januar 2011)

Nicht schlecht aber ich denke bei einem Budget von max 3.500â¬ dÃ¼rfte dies unmÃ¶glich sein.


----------



## placeboworld80 (15. Januar 2011)

Chucknorman schrieb:


> Jungs, ich bin gerade auf der Suche nach einem Bike für Enduro Rennen aber auch längeren Toren (<40km). Hab allerdings noch ein Speci Demo daheim. d.h sollte sich möglichst :
> - kompakte Geometrie / keine zu gestreckte Sitzposition aber auch keine so gestauchte
> - tiefes Tretlager (Fahr am Demo ein 34cm Tretlager und das gibt massig Sicherheit)
> - kurze Kettenstreben
> ...




Hallo Heiko

Also kurze Kettenstreben und tiefes Tretlager sind beim Froggy nicht gegeben.  . Da ist ein SX Trail oder Enduro sicherlich die bessere Wahl. Ich persönlich würde auch ein SX fahren , wenn das Gewicht und die komische Speci-Dämpferpolitik nicht wären. Wenn du schon ein Demo hast, würde ich das Spicy oder Enduro empfehlen. 

Marko


----------



## lukiluk (15. Januar 2011)

Stylo77 schrieb:


> 14,2 kg sind machbar



Gibts ne teileliste?


----------



## AddiP (16. Januar 2011)

Moin Froggy Gemeinde,
ich bin am überlegen ob ich mir auch ein Froggy zulegen soll!
Also in Frage kommt das 318 von 2010 oder 2009!
jetzt wollt ich mal fragen ob es da irgendwelche technischen änderungen gab bis auf bremse und Kurbel?denn ehrlich gesagt gefällt mir das 2009er farblich besser!
und das gesparte geld könnte man dann noch in eine gescheite Gabel investieren!!!
gruß


----------



## TeamAlter (16. Januar 2011)

Der Rahmen ist identisch!

... also bis auf die Farbe


----------



## Chucknorman (16. Januar 2011)

Wo  bitte gibts denn noch 2009er oder 2010er Froggys?


----------



## AddiP (16. Januar 2011)

mein lokaler Spezi dealer hat noch ein 2010er rum stehen!


----------



## TeamAlter (16. Januar 2011)

ich glaube mein händler hat auch noch ein 2009er 718 ltd. (das schöne grüne) in S da...

... und ein 518 von 2009 oder 2010 auch so weit ich weiß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## L0cke (16. Januar 2011)

Chucknorman schrieb:


> Wo  bitte gibts denn noch 2009er oder 2010er Froggys?



das wüsst ich auch sehr gerne


----------



## AddiP (16. Januar 2011)

na ein 43er rahmen dürfte mir wohl nicht helfen...ich bin 189cm und hab ne schrittlänge von 92cm


----------



## L0cke (16. Januar 2011)

ich hab recht ähnliche Daten zu dir und muss sagen, wenn es vor allem Berg ab gehen soll ist der kleine Rahmen die bessere Wahl für das Gro der Biker, aus welchem Bundesland kommst du?
Haben hier zwei 318er Froggys in beiden Größen und recht ähnlichem Grundaufbau


----------



## AddiP (16. Januar 2011)

Ich komm aus der nähe von Osnabrück in Niedersachsen.
Ich hab ja zur Zeit Ein 2008er SX Trail in der Größe M , berg ab ist das natürlich optimal aber wenn es mal etwas tourenorientierter wird dann hört der spaß auf!und bikeparkbesuche halten sich auch in grenzen leider!
na ich werde am freitag mal eins probe fahren....ich weiß nicht genau welche größe mein händler da hat aber dann werd ich ja sehen welche größe passt!!!
und je nach dem welche größe besser passt könnteste ja ein Frosch abgeben!!!


----------



## placeboworld80 (16. Januar 2011)

Bei deiner Größe ein 48er ! Bin 1,68m und das Froggy in 43 fällt 1cm kürzer aus als das 2008er Sx in M (hatte mal eins) .


----------



## freeride24 (17. Januar 2011)

@ Papa Midnight
ich kann 'en masse' nur zustimmen. ich warte auch schon jeden tag auf die bilder vom froggy!


----------



## Papa Midnight (17. Januar 2011)

Hab eben noch schnell ein Bilder gemacht. Das hier ist unsere Ausgangsbasis. Änderungen werden jederzeit gemacht. Alles ist möglich. Fox 36 / 180 Van mit Kashima coating, Hope Tech M4 mit Spidern, Mavic Crossline, Maxxis, Syncros parts, XT komplett, etc...
Wiegt in L 16,1 kg.


----------



## joker78 (17. Januar 2011)

sehr geil fast so scheee wie meins!!!


----------



## placeboworld80 (17. Januar 2011)

Oder meins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hopfer (17. Januar 2011)

Der Kopflose 
schaut gut aus!
das grün ist und bleibt einfach die beste Farbe


----------



## Papa Midnight (18. Januar 2011)

Froggy 518 in 43 cm mit Hope V2 spider, Rock Shox Totem Coil, Maxxis, Race Face, etc...


----------



## L0cke (18. Januar 2011)

Papas Bikes sind beides schöne, wobei das schwarz/bronzene die Nase vorne hat, weiß will mir doch nicht so gefallen, schönste Farbe hat doch irgendwo noch immer das 318 sowie 718 von 2009 meiner Meinung nach....

Aber andere Sache an Papa, welche Bremsscheiben empfindest du als steifer, Hope Floatings, Shimano Saint/XT oder doch etwas anderes?


----------



## en_masse (18. Januar 2011)

@ papa:
Vielen Dank für die Pix! Echt ein Porno bike das schwarze, wobei mich das rot in der Sattelstütze und vorallem die fehlende Kefü und die 3-Blatt XT Kurbel abschreckt ;-)


----------



## Papa Midnight (18. Januar 2011)

Das ist ja auch nur ein Anschauungsobjekt. Wer es geändert haben möchte, bekommt das genau so umgestrickt, wie gewünscht.

@ Locke: Nimm die Hope. Die sind sehr stabil und gut zu richten, falls doch mal was passiert.


----------



## L0cke (18. Januar 2011)

Mhh, Saint nochmal stabiler oder hat nicht nur beim richten die Hope die Nase vorn?

Aso und Gewicht des Rahmens vom Spicy wär nett zu wissen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fredmeister (18. Januar 2011)

meine karre! schwer aber stabil und noch sehr gut hochfahrbar.


----------



## beowulf (18. Januar 2011)

Da will ich auch gleich mitmachen: Braun-Gold ist das neue Schwarz, oder so ... meine erste Wiesenfahrt.


----------



## Chucknorman (18. Januar 2011)

Hey, wiso hast die Saint Kurbel gegen ne XT getauscht? Reicht das eine Kettenblatt vorne nicht um längere Strecken zu fahren?


----------



## beowulf (18. Januar 2011)

Ich möchte das Rad als Super-Enduro verwenden  Oldschool würde man wohl von einem tourentauglichen Freerider sprechen, und da macht die 2-fach Ausführung mit XT zwecks Gewichtsersparnis durchaus Sinn (hoffe ich mal).


----------



## Papa Midnight (18. Januar 2011)

Gewichtsersparnis? Ich kenne Leute, die atmen einmal schwer aus und verlieren dadurch mehr Gewicht als du da einsparst.


----------



## beowulf (18. Januar 2011)

Ich hätte so auf 300g feuchter Auswurf im Vergleich zur 2fach Saint geschätzt. Was sagt der Experte? Ursprünglich wollte ich die Saint in 2fach Version behalten, aber ich glaube - es ist schon wieder 3 Wochen her - mein Händler meinte es gibt Schwierigkeiten mit Saint-Schaltwerk und 34 Ritzel, oder war es doch, dass ich noch die Option auf ein drittes Kettenblatt wollte, whatever...


----------



## Papa Midnight (18. Januar 2011)

Hab nicht gesehen, dass du gegen eine Saint tauschen willst. Da ist wirklich ein bisschen was drin.


----------



## TeamAlter (19. Januar 2011)

L0cke schrieb:


> Mhh, Saint nochmal stabiler oder hat nicht nur beim richten die Hope die Nase vorn?



Saint Scheiben sind stabiler. Der Aluspider ist deutlich dicker.
Kosten außerdem nur 30 Euro. Da bist du bei Hope schon knapp beim doppelten...


----------



## Papa Midnight (19. Januar 2011)

Aber die Hope sind deutlich langlebiger. Ist schon bei vielen Avid-Fahreren ein langbekannter Tuningtip. 
Ich halte die auch immer noch für am einfachsten zu richten.


----------



## TeamAlter (19. Januar 2011)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Aber die Hope sind deutlich langlebiger. Ist schon bei vielen Avid-Fahreren ein langbekannter Tuningtip.
> Ich halte die auch immer noch für am einfachsten zu richten.



Ok, bei der Elixir kann man die XT Bremsscheiben mit Aluspider nicht fahren. Der Spider schlägt an die untere Haltenase für die Bremsbeläge.
Aber wenn man Hope Scheiben mit einer Elixir, Oro oder The One fahren möchte, muss man die Bremssättel auch nacharbeiten.
Zusätzlich kann man die Beläge nicht ganz runter fahren, da sonst der Belagträger an den Verbindungsnieten zwischen Reibring und Aluspider anstößt.

Hab ich alles schon durch.

Aktuell fahre ich auch Hope M6 Scheiben mit der Elixir. Die M4 Scheiben würden noch schlechter gehen, da hier der Abstand zu besagter Niete kleiner ist.

Daher auch vor kurzem meine Anfrage an dich bzgl. Hope Tech M4.
Die Bremse selbst und die Bremsscheiben sehen klasse aus und eine Bremsanlage von zwei Herstellern ist doch nur ein Kompromiss.
Wobei man noch die neue Code oder eine Saint mit den Hope Bremsscheiben probieren müsste.   

Danach vielleicht dann wirklich Hope only...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jota (20. Januar 2011)

der weiß grüne frosch gehört nem langhaarigen kumpel von mir,der gerade auf der arbeit verrückt wird weil er die bilder noch nicht gesehen hat.


----------



## Papa Midnight (20. Januar 2011)

Ist aber erst heute GANZ fertig geworden ;-)


----------



## toranoxx (21. Januar 2011)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Ist aber erst heute GANZ fertig geworden ;-)


Der "Langhaarige" ist ganz traurig, weil er noch ne Woche warten 
muss
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. Vielleicht kannste ja nochmal n' Bild vom Fertigen reinstellen!


----------



## Papa Midnight (21. Januar 2011)




----------



## Papa Midnight (21. Januar 2011)

Hab leider keine mehr ;-)
Muss er wohl noch warten...Ich kann ja auch nicht alles vorher verraten.


----------



## L0cke (21. Januar 2011)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Aber die Hope sind deutlich langlebiger. Ist schon bei vielen Avid-Fahreren ein langbekannter Tuningtip.
> Ich halte die auch immer noch für am einfachsten zu richten.





TeamAlter schrieb:


> Ok, bei der Elixir kann man die XT Bremsscheiben mit Aluspider nicht fahren. Der Spider schlägt an die untere Haltenase für die Bremsbeläge.
> Aber wenn man Hope Scheiben mit einer Elixir, Oro oder The One fahren möchte, muss man die Bremssättel auch nacharbeiten.
> Zusätzlich kann man die Beläge nicht ganz runter fahren, da sonst der Belagträger an den Verbindungsnieten zwischen Reibring und Aluspider anstößt.




mhh, wär interesant wie es mit der THE ONE aussieht, denn ich denke die THE One verschenkt mit den Serienscheiben, unter Umständen, Bremsleistung, weil sich die Formulascheiben ?zu sehr verbiegen wegen "Unsteifigkeit"? beim Bremsen  , dem könnte man mit steiferen Bremsscheiben gegenwirken , ein richtig ausgerichteter Bremssattel ist natürlich so und so pflicht .


Wenn bei den Hope Scheiben das komplette Abfahren der Beläge nicht möglich ist, ist dies für mich ein NoGo und ich würde eher zu den Saintscheiben tendieren , aber welche ist den nun eig steifer?


----------



## TeamAlter (21. Januar 2011)

Ich habe eigentlich, und ich glaube auch Papa, über Seitensteifigkeit der Bremsscheiben gesprochen. Hier ist die XT - Scheibe mit Aluspider im Vorteil.

Meine The One war noch das alte Modell. Wie es bei der neuen aussieht weiß ich nicht.


*... und noch ein Tip an alle:*

Ein Marzocchi Roco Air RC World Cup passt *nicht* ins Froggy. Der Dämpferkolben stößt an den schwaren Umlenkheben noch bevor man die Befestigungsschraube durch die Alubuchse stecken kann.


----------



## matiosch (21. Januar 2011)

Kann man den originalen Schriftzug auf dem Unterrohr eventuell nachbestellen? Ich würde gerne den weißen überkleben.


----------



## L0cke (21. Januar 2011)

von mir kannst haben, hab bald die gesamten Sticker inkl Waschanleitung als Vektorgrafik fertig und drucken ist kein Problem bzw. über Papa, der hat auch einem am Start der zumindest den Lapierreschriftzug machen kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## agnes (22. Januar 2011)

was kostet eigentlich so ein froggy wie man es bei micha aufm bild sieht?


----------



## TeamAlter (22. Januar 2011)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> ...
> Wiegt in L 16,1 kg.



... ist aber recht schwer geworden oder?


----------



## Papa Midnight (22. Januar 2011)

Findste? Geht natürlich auch leichter, aber ich mag einfach nicht an der Performance rütteln...


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (22. Januar 2011)

Mit einer Ti-Feder und einem Pro2/Flow LRS könnte man noch etwas Gewicht rausholen, genau wie bei der Stütze und dem Sattel. Letztendlich endscheidet aber der Einsatzbereich und das Popometer, was bei letzterem noch geht.
Ansonsten ein schöner, stimmiger Aufbau.
Was mir allerdings da noch fehlen würde wäre eine Kettenführung.


----------



## TeamAlter (22. Januar 2011)

Um-Lei-Tung schrieb:


> Mit einer Ti-Feder und einem Pro2/Flow LRS könnte man noch etwas Gewicht rausholen, genau wie bei der Stütze und dem Sattel. Letztendlich endscheidet aber der Einsatzbereich und das Popometer, was bei letzterem noch geht.
> Ansonsten ein schöner, stimmiger Aufbau.
> Was mir allerdings da noch fehlen würde wäre eine Kettenführung.



Genau daran hätte ich auch gedacht.

Ich weiß zwar, dass Papa auf die Highroller steht, aber ein Satz Fat Albert könnte auch noch mal was bringen. Und die Highroller in 60a haben jetzt auch nicht wirklich mehr Gripp... mal so daher gesagt


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (22. Januar 2011)

Eher mal die Michelin Wild Grip'R nehmen, die sollen in der 2,4" Version locker mit dem Fat Albert mithalten können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funbiker9 (22. Januar 2011)

Bringt die Totem coil ( 180mm ) im Vergleich zur Fox Van ( 160mm ) deutliche Vorteile bei der Federungsperformance oder ist der Vorteil der 2cm mehr Federweg bei der Totem verschwindend gering?

Hat da einer Erfahrung von Euch?


----------



## placeboworld80 (22. Januar 2011)

Die weiße Fox würde bestimmt noch besser ins 2011er passen. Insgesamt bisl zu schwarz. Und als Kurbeln die neuen XO  . Dann wär es perfekt - rein optisch .


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (22. Januar 2011)

Stimmt, die Fox in weiß würde auch gut passen.
Die XT Kurbel könnte auch gegen etwas schwarzes getauscht werden, was passendes fällt mir aber gerade nicht ein. Saint, Race Face Atlas wären so die typischen Kandidaten.


----------



## Papa Midnight (22. Januar 2011)

Ne Atlas liegt ja auch schon in der Vitrine. Es ist jedoch immer eine reine Geschmackssache. Hab jetzt schon zwei, die eine 2-fach XT Kurbel mit Heim 3 und Bash Ring möchten. Nur irgendeine Kurbel müssen wir ja dranmachen, damit es ein Fahrrad wird.


----------



## funbiker9 (22. Januar 2011)

Hat keiner eine Meinung dazu oder Erfahrung ob sich der Umbau von Fox Van auf Totem lohnt?


----------



## Papa Midnight (22. Januar 2011)

Wo genau willst du denn drauf los?


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (22. Januar 2011)

Ich finde die Totem im Vergleich zu '09er Boxxer WC, '10er Boxxer Team und '10er Fox 40RC2 nicht sonderlich feinfühlig.
Zur 36 kann ich nichts sagen, da ich sie noch nie gefahren bin.


----------



## funbiker9 (22. Januar 2011)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Wo genau willst du denn drauf los?



Mein Froggy muÃ fÃ¼r alles her halten...von Touren bis Bikepark. Eine RC3 wÃ¼rde auch in Frage kommen aber ob es sich eben lohnt knapp 1000â¬ fÃ¼r 2cm mehr Federweg zu investieren, hab ich keine Erfahrung mit. Deshalb auch die Frage.

Hab vor im FrÃ¼hling / Sommer eine kleine Schweiz - Ãsterreich Freeride Tour mit dem Froggy zu machen und deshalb meine Ãberlegung zwecks mehr Federweg an der Front.

@Umleitung

Danke. Die Boxxer Modelle ab 2010 finde *ich!* im allgemeinen nicht sonderlich FeinfÃ¼hlig. Ausgenommen World Cup die bin ich noch nicht gefahren.


----------



## Papa Midnight (22. Januar 2011)

Bleibst du im Tourenbereich ist die 160er Fox absolut ok. Gehts in den Park, ist eine 180er Forke ein deutlicher Vorteil. Hab diese Woche zwei Totem Coil in Froggys verbaut. Passt wie angenagelt und harmoniert ganz wunderbar.
In meinem Froggy fahre ich ein BOS N´dee. Ideal zum Sextoy Dämpfer.


----------



## funbiker9 (22. Januar 2011)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Bleibst du im Tourenbereich ist die 160er Fox absolut ok. Gehts in den Park, ist eine 180er Forke ein deutlicher Vorteil. Hab diese Woche zwei Totem Coil in Froggys verbaut. Passt wie angenagelt und harmoniert ganz wunderbar.
> In meinem Froggy fahre ich ein BOS N´dee. Ideal zum Sextoy Dämpfer.



Hab das Bild gesehen...also die weiße Totem im 518 sieht ohne Zweifel sehr schick aus. Optisch auf jeden Fall .

Danke für Eure Antworten. 

PS.: Das ist das schlimme im Winter: Man kommt wenig auf's Bike und sieht lauter tolle Sachen, die wunderbar in seine eigenen Räder passen würden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (22. Januar 2011)

funbiker9 schrieb:


> PS.: Das ist das schlimme im Winter: Man kommt wenig auf's Bike und sieht lauter tolle Sachen, die wunderbar in seine eigenen Räder passen würden



...oder baut sich im Kopf schon tolle Räder aus, die man sich im Endeffekt dann nicht leisten kann :/


----------



## funbiker9 (22. Januar 2011)

Um-Lei-Tung schrieb:


> ...oder baut sich im Kopf schon tolle Räder aus, die man sich im Endeffekt dann nicht leisten kann :/



Das kann auch passieren ...aber zum Glück hab ich schon 4 und im Keller keinen Platz für ein neues, deshalb müssen Anbauteile herhalten


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (22. Januar 2011)

Die Garage wurde von netten Menschen von meinen beiden Bikes befreit, eins habe ich schon ersetzt, ein AM/FR Hardtail fehlt aber noch.
Aber als Schüler kann es leider schon bei solchen kleineren Sachen problematisch werden :/


----------



## Chucknorman (22. Januar 2011)

War heute bei meinem "nächsten" Lapierre Händler um das 2010er Froggy mal zu testen. Glücklicherweise hatte der noch ein 718er mit RC3 Gabel, Deeemax , Sram Xo ... noch im Laden stehen. Für einen Top Preis, der selbts bei Versendern seines gleichen sucht hab ich es mal ganz spontan mitgenommen. Bilder gibts morgen, wenn es wieder hell ist. 

PS. Wer noch ein Froggy in 48cm sucht soll sich melden.
mfg heiko


----------



## en_masse (22. Januar 2011)

Könnt ihr mir sagen ob ich beim 2011er Froggy nen Adapter fürs HR brauche wenn ich mir ne Saint 203 hinbauen will? Finde irgendwie nur postmount zu postmount Adapter fürs Vorderrad...


----------



## L0cke (22. Januar 2011)

hinten die PM Aufnahme ist (ohne Adapter) für 160er Scheiben richtig? 
Wenn du nun einen Adapter auf 203mm hinten haben willst musst den nehmen der für vorne auf 203mm ist


----------



## en_masse (23. Januar 2011)

Hi Locke,

vielen Dank für den Tipp.
Werde mir also so einen wie hier bestellen:
http://www.doublexstore.de/product_...o-Adapter-Postmount-auf-Postmount-180-mm.html

Hab gestern noch alle anderen fehlenden Komponenten bestellt 

Haut das diesen Monat hin mit der porno KeFü?


----------



## L0cke (23. Januar 2011)

Hey, da habe ich mich wohl etwas falsch ausgedrÃ¼ckt, du brauchst einen Adapter von 160mm auf 203mm, ich bin gestern von der PM Aufnahme fÃ¼r 140er Scheiben ausgegangen, Denkfehler auf meiner Seite.

Shimano Artikel-Nr. SM-MA-F203P/P: VR Postmount auf Postmount

Die von Formula sind in der Regel etwas leichter, gegenÃ¼ber Avid sind die Formulas knapp 50% leichter...
Bei Formula ist es 6â Postmount 203mm: FD40111-10

ABER sicher bin cih mir da gerade irgendwie nicht, evtl weiÃ Papa  genau  *papamruf*

LofÃ¼, wird knapp eher erste Februarwoche, Lager sind noch nicht eingetroffen


----------



## soso79 (23. Januar 2011)

hat der froggy frame hinten sicher auf 160 ?? 180 wäre doch viel logischer gewesen !?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## L0cke (23. Januar 2011)

soso79 schrieb:


> hat der froggy frame hinten sicher auf 160 ?? 180 wäre doch viel logischer gewesen !?



Jo eig schon, sicher bin ich mir da gerade nicht.

p.s. Carbongrundplatte fürs Spicy ist fertig


----------



## soso79 (23. Januar 2011)

@locke .) perfekt - mgst per post schicken ? 

ja zu postmount am froggy müsst doch de papa was sagen können ?



ps: lifte sind wieder auf 

edit: müsst 180 sein laut bild von lapierre und beschreibung.


----------



## Papa Midnight (23. Januar 2011)

Hinten hast du einen  6" direct mount pm. Wir haben bisher Hope verbaut und da musst du zB den Adapter um 180° drehen, damit er passt. Alles ein bisschen seltsam, aber es funktioniert ;-)


----------



## en_masse (23. Januar 2011)

Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe, aber jetzt check ich gar nixmehr.

6 Zoll = 15,24 cm 

Was sagt mir das?

Könnt ihr mir verraten welchen Adapter ich jetzt genau bestellen muss? Raff es leider echt nicht


----------



## L0cke (23. Januar 2011)

Les nochmal den Post, da sind die passenden Links mit Artikelnummer des PM-Adapters den du brauchst


----------



## en_masse (23. Januar 2011)

Danke! War mir nicht sicher ob es jetzt bei denen bleibt ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa Midnight (23. Januar 2011)

L0cke: ich kann nicht überall sein ;-)


----------



## zabone (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo an Alle,

hier ein Bild von meinem neuen Frosch , ist am Wochenende fertig geworden, naja fast jedenfalls. Sattelstütze ist noch nicht da und so ein paar Kleinigkeiten muss ich noch machen, Bremsleitungen kürzen etc. Thanx an Micha für den Rahmen inkl. DHX Air Umbau .


----------



## Hirnkurs (24. Januar 2011)

servus. denke hier bin ich richtig. 
will mir evtl. ein froggy zulegen und wollte mal nachfragen wie das mit der rahmengröße ist. bin 1.83m groß. das rad sollte noch tourentauglich sein, aber primär hab ich natürlich die abfahrten usw. im sinn.
also zu was würdet ihr raten? 43od 48? am besten wäre es natürlich, wenns hier jemanden gäbe, der aus freiburg kommt, auf dessen bike man mal probesitzen könnte. 
hab leider noch keinen laden hier in freiburg und umgebung gefunden, der das bike im angebot hat
schon mal danke vorab
haut rein!


----------



## TeamAlter (24. Januar 2011)

zabone schrieb:


> Hallo an Alle,
> 
> hier ein Bild von meinem neuen Frosch , ist am Wochenende fertig geworden, naja fast jedenfalls. Sattelstütze ist noch nicht da und so ein paar Kleinigkeiten muss ich noch machen, Bremsleitungen kürzen etc. Thanx an Micha für den Rahmen inkl. DHX Air Umbau .



Ist mir persönlich ein wenig zu unruhig, aber hat was 

Was wiegt es denn? Ist ja schön leicht aufgebaut.


----------



## Axalp (24. Januar 2011)

Bin auch 1.83m und fahre 48. 
43 war mir zum treten definitiv zu klein. 
Tourentauglich war der kleine Rahmen für mich auf keinen Fall.


----------



## en_masse (24. Januar 2011)

@zabone: Geiles Teil. Haste das Teil mal gewogen und ne Teileliste?


----------



## Bikedude001 (24. Januar 2011)

zabone schrieb:


> Hallo an Alle,
> 
> hier ein Bild von meinem neuen Frosch , ist am Wochenende fertig geworden, naja fast jedenfalls. Sattelstütze ist noch nicht da und so ein paar Kleinigkeiten muss ich noch machen, Bremsleitungen kürzen etc. Thanx an Micha für den Rahmen inkl. DHX Air Umbau .



Schön tourig aufgebaut. Finde die Laufräder passen richtig gut ins Bild .
Bestimmt um die 15 kg ?


----------



## zabone (24. Januar 2011)

Ich werde es die Tage mal wiegen, denke es sind unter 15kg. Teileliste stell ich auch gern ein.


----------



## Hirnkurs (24. Januar 2011)

[email protected] Axalp
dann wirds wohl 48 werden^^ 
war mir wegen der größe nicht so sicher, da viele meinten, dass der rahmen recht lang sei. versuche das froggy aber auf jeden fall mal probe zu fahren. kann denke ich net schaden.


----------



## zabone (24. Januar 2011)

Hier die versprochene Teileliste

Rahmen: Lapierre Froggy 918 Rahmenkit Mod. 2011 mit Fox DHX Air Größe 48cm
Gabel: Fox 36 TALAS 180 RC2 FIT 1.5'' Taper
Vorbau: Syntace Superforce 1 1/8" 31,8x60mm 6°
Lenker: Syntace Vector DH 7075 konventionell 31,8x780mm, 12°
Kurbel: Race Face SIXC AM 175mm 24/36/Bash
Kefü: Shaman Commander Enduro Carbon ISCG-05
Schaltwerk: Shimano XTR Shadow 10-fach RD-M980 GS
Umwerfer: Shimano XTR 2-fach FD-M985
Kasette: Shimano XTR 10-fach 11-36t CS-M980
Schalthebel: Shimano XTR 2/10-fach
Kette: KMC X-10-SL Kette gold 10-fach
Bremse: Formula The One VR 203mm HR 180mm
Pedale: NC-17 Sudpin III Titan S-Pro
Laufräder: Easton HAVEN schwarz Mod. 2011
Reifen: Schwalbe Fat Albert Front+Rear Tubeless UST-Reifen (26x2.40)
Sattel: Specialized Henge SL 143mm
Sattelstütze: Rock Shox Reverb 31.6x380mm, Travel: 125mm (momentan Syntace P6 Alu)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## L0cke (24. Januar 2011)

Hirnkurs schrieb:


> servus. denke hier bin ich richtig.
> will mir evtl. ein froggy zulegen und wollte mal nachfragen wie das mit der rahmengröße ist. bin 1.83m groß. das rad sollte noch tourentauglich sein, aber primär hab ich natürlich die abfahrten usw. im sinn.
> also zu was würdet ihr raten? 43od 48? am besten wäre es natürlich, wenns hier jemanden gäbe, der aus freiburg kommt, auf dessen bike man mal probesitzen könnte.
> hab leider noch keinen laden hier in freiburg und umgebung gefunden, der das bike im angebot hat
> ...




also wenn es bergab gehen soll würd ich in diesem Fall primär zum kleinen Rahmen greifen, der Große wird sehr wahrscheinlich nicht passen, spätestens wenn du Sprünge wegdrücken musst, ist der kleine Rahmen wesentlich angenehmer, gibt es denn keinen Händler in der Nähe von Freiburg???
also in Kronberg bei Hibike bekommst auf jeden Fall ein passendes Froggy zum testen und falls du aufm Weg nach Kassel bist bzw die Autobahnstrecke über Kassel, kannst du bei mir halt machen und zwei Froggys (ähnlich aufgebaut), in 43 wie auch 48 ausgiebig testen .

und wenn es tourig werden soll mitm sonst nur bergab getriebenen Froggy, 43er Rahmen und nen 75er Vorbau dran, dann gehts nochmal besser den Berg hoch und geht nicht vorne so flott hoch wie mit dem 55er Vorbau, weil ordentlich Druck am Vorderrad ist.... 
Gehts wieder mehr Berg runter 55er vorbau wieder dran, ist ja schnell gewechselt 

mfg Locke


----------



## placeboworld80 (24. Januar 2011)

Nimm den großen Rahmen  . Da sitzt du nicht so gedrungen drauf und laufruhiger ist er auch. Finde meinen 43er mit 1,68m fast zu kurz. Der 48er ist 3cm länger und wird perfekt passen .


----------



## blackleaf (25. Januar 2011)

Hirnkurs schrieb:


> 43od 48? am besten wäre es natürlich, wenns hier jemanden gäbe, der aus freiburg kommt, auf dessen bike man mal probesitzen könnte.
> hab leider noch keinen laden hier in freiburg und umgebung gefunden, der das bike im angebot hat
> schon mal danke vorab
> haut rein!



Bin 178 cm, fahre den 43er Rahmen und komme aus Freiburg
Kannst selbstverständlich mal ne Runde drehen...


----------



## soso79 (25. Januar 2011)

bei 1,68 den 43er zu klein finden ? so unterschei9den sich die meinungen, bin 1,85 und durch die lange kettenstrebe vom froggy sowie den einsatzzweck (bergab), würde ich keinesfalls den 48er nehmen. auch beim spicy fahre ich 46 und passt top.


----------



## placeboworld80 (25. Januar 2011)

Hallo

Bin beim Spicy auch den 46er gefahren  . Es gibt auf der HP von Lapierre auch eine Größenempfehlung. 

http://www.lapierrebikes.de/lapierre/StaticController/choose-size-VTT

Spicy in 42 hört bei 1,68m auf und 46 geht bei 1,65m los. Da der Froggy Rahmen in 43 genau zwischen S und M vom Spicy liegt, kann man(n) sich gut eine Meinung bilden  .


----------



## soso79 (25. Januar 2011)

größentabellen interessieren mich recht wenig. aufs fahrgefühl kommts mir an 

und da mein froggy für bergab gedacht ist, es eh schon lang ist, ich für touren was anderes hab, denke ich genauso wie locke - 43 passt wenn du mehr bergab unterwegs bist. wenn man das froggy auch zum touren nimmt, mag ja das 48er besser sein -


----------



## Freizeit-biker (25. Januar 2011)

@Hirnkurs: nimm auf jeden Fall das Angebot von Blackleaf war. Die Auslegungen bezüglich der Rahmengrösse sind da so etwas von verschieden. Das solltest du auf jeden Fall austesten. 
Ich selber fahre bei 1,80 m und verhältnismässig kurzen Beinen den 43er Rahmen. Der 46er Rahmen hat 3 cm mehr Oberrohr- Länge. Da die Kettenstrebe gleich lang ist bekommst du auch 3 cm mehr Radstand. Das ist bei engen Kehren schon eine echte Nummer. Mit einem 60 mm Vorbau fühl ich mich auch bei längeren Touren (sofern die Kondition mitspielt) auf dem Rahmen sehr gut aufgehoben. Auch bei hohen Geschwindigkeiten hat es bei mir noch nie das Verlangen nach mehr Radstand gegeben.


----------



## TeamAlter (25. Januar 2011)

zabone schrieb:


> Hier die versprochene Teileliste
> 
> Rahmen: Lapierre Froggy 918 Rahmenkit Mod. 2011 mit Fox DHX Air Größe 48cm
> Gabel: Fox 36 TALAS 180 RC2 FIT 1.5'' Taper
> ...



Sehr gute Wahl!

Die Kette ist zwar leicht, sollte man aber regelmäßig auf mögliche Längung prüfen. Hält deutlich kürzer als z.B. Shimano


----------



## placeboworld80 (25. Januar 2011)

Meine Meinung:

zum Touren: kleiner Rahmen , langer Vorbau , dass man auch bergauf mehr Druck auf dem Vorderrad hat

bergab: langer Rahmen , kurzer Vorbau und damit Laufruhe

Klinke mich jetzt hier trotzdem bei der Diskussion aus. 

Probefahren - eigene Meinung bilden - kaufen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## en_masse (25. Januar 2011)

zabone schrieb:


> Hier die versprochene Teileliste
> 
> Rahmen: Lapierre Froggy 918 Rahmenkit Mod. 2011 mit Fox DHX Air Größe 48cm
> Gabel: Fox 36 TALAS 180 RC2 FIT 1.5'' Taper
> ...



Das ist mal ne Teileliste!

Arg viel leichter kann man das Rad ja eigentlich nichtmehr aufbauen, oder? Bin mal tierisch gespannt was dein Frosch in dem Setup auf die Wage bringt.

Wenn Du noch mehr Bilder hast, mich würden sie interessieren!


----------



## EinStift (26. Januar 2011)

zabone schrieb:


> Hallo an Alle,
> 
> hier ein Bild von meinem neuen Frosch , ist am Wochenende fertig geworden, naja fast jedenfalls. Sattelstütze ist noch nicht da und so ein paar Kleinigkeiten muss ich noch machen, Bremsleitungen kürzen etc. Thanx an Micha für den Rahmen inkl. DHX Air Umbau .



Mehr Bilder bitte mit vllt. besserer Quali


----------



## KonaMooseman (26. Januar 2011)

Falls jemand von euch Interesse hat:

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/344252/cat/42

abgabe am besten in liebevolle Hände


----------



## Asha'man (26. Januar 2011)

Weiss jemand von euch das Gewicht des Laufradsatzes vom Froggy 518 2009? Ich hatte meine mal gewogen und sogar die Gewichte hier gepostet. Aber ich finds nicht mehr.

Ist der LRS mit Alexrims FR32 Felge und Lapierre Nabe.


----------



## matiosch (26. Januar 2011)

Zur Not zerlege ich mein Rad am We für Dich und wiege den LRS, vorher schaffe ich es nicht, sorry.
Sollte ja identisch mit dem im 318 sein, oder?


----------



## Asha'man (26. Januar 2011)

Zerlegen könnte ich meinen auch. Aber da habe ich keine Lust drauf und jemand anderem, für mich, möchte ich das auch nicht zumuten. Trotzdem danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matiosch (26. Januar 2011)

You're welcome! Hatte mein Froggy am We erst KOMPLETT zerlegt, mache das immer mit dem Rad nach dem Winter. Puhhh, der Froggy Lack ist auch nicht der Beste.
Solltest du es dennoch brauchen, einfach melden.


----------



## Papa Midnight (26. Januar 2011)

Die Hinterradnabe ist beim 518 eine andere.


----------



## Stylo77 (26. Januar 2011)

soso79 schrieb:


> bin 1,85 und durch die lange kettenstrebe vom froggy sowie den einsatzzweck (bergab), würde ich keinesfalls den 48er nehmen. auch beim spicy fahre ich 46 und passt top.



ich bin 1,83 und hab den 48er ,
den 43er würde ich keinesfalls nehmen.


----------



## L0cke (26. Januar 2011)

placeboworld80 schrieb:


> Meine Meinung:
> 
> zum Touren: kleiner Rahmen , langer Vorbau , dass man auch bergauf mehr Druck auf dem Vorderrad hat
> 
> ...



sinnig aber irgendwie auch unsinnig



Asha'man schrieb:


> Weiss jemand von euch das Gewicht des Laufradsatzes vom Froggy 518 2009? Ich hatte meine mal gewogen und sogar die Gewichte hier gepostet. Aber ich finds nicht mehr.
> 
> Ist der LRS mit Alexrims FR32 Felge und Lapierre Nabe.



guck in mein Fotoalbum unter "Parts auf der Waage", deine Hinterradnabe dürft allerdings 50-80g leichter sein...



Stylo77 schrieb:


> ich bin 1,83 und hab den 48er ,
> den 43er würde ich keinesfalls nehmen.



die Meinungen sind sehr verschieden, es kommt halt drauf an was und wo man fährt, in Portes du Soleil würde ich auf jeden Fall z.B. den kurzen Rahmen, Willingen geht beides und Gunsberg eher den langen nehmen...
Lasst ihn testen, wenn er merkt er sitzt zu "eng" auf dem 43er Froggy dürft ganz klar der große Rahmen passen, der ist sau lang länger ist bei den 180er Bikes meines Wissens nach nur noch das 2009-201X SX-Trail mit knapp 1cm mehr Oberrohr... 
Das ein "Gartenzwerg" L fährt ist schon bissel querch finde ich.
Was man aber auch nicht verachten darf, ist nicht nur die totale Körpergröße ist von bedeutung, z.B. kann man 185cm sein, aber nur einen Schrittl von 60cm haben, oder aber auch 90cm, bei dem einem hat man nen langen Oberkörper, bei dem  anderen einen kurzen, und das ist bei der Wahl der Rahmengröße ein nicht zu missachtender Faktor, ebenso die Vorlieben !!!.

mfg Locke


----------



## funbiker9 (26. Januar 2011)

Der 43er Rahmen war mir zu klein. Bin mit den Knien schon bei kleinen Kurvenradien  an den Lenker gekommen. Deshalb auch 48er. 

Bin 1,82m / Schrittlänge 85cm


----------



## soso79 (26. Januar 2011)

größendiskusion vollkommen entbrannt. ich mag kleine rahmen und im vergleich zu anderen kleinen ist das 43er froggy mit der knapp 44er kettenstrebe schon recht groß/lang. nutze das froggy only für bergab und da ich es nicht um die kurven tragen will und aufm bike meistens im stehen unterwegs bin passt das so. ich fahr ja auch sehr gerne das canyon von dame mit rahmenhöhe 39 und mega kurzem radstand...und bin weiss gott kein hämpfling.

jeder wie er es braucht und mag


----------



## Asha'man (26. Januar 2011)

183cm/88cm SL. Froggy Rahmen in L. 

Bei M und Touren wirds bei mir ungemütlich. Sattelstütze muss recht weit raus und die Knie kommen an den Lenker. Im Park und nur bergab käme ich mit dem kleineren Rahmen prima klar. Auf Touren nicht so sehr.

Wendig ist das Froggy in L aber wirklich nicht. Dafür sehr laufruhig und rockt in schnellen Kurven. Hinterrad umsetzen lernt man zwangsläufig früher. 

@Locke: Alles gefunden. Perfekt. Danke. Schöne Waage (hab ich auch) und nette Fotosammlung hast du da!


----------



## matiosch (27. Januar 2011)

funbiker9 schrieb:


> ...mir zu klein. Bin mit den Knien schon bei kleinen Kurvenradien  an den Lenker gekommen. Deshalb auch 48er...



_Technisch gesehen meinst Du wohl eher große Radien *klugscheißmodusaus* _

Ist mir bei dem neuen Scott Voltage FR auch passiert, deshalb hatte ich es genau drei Wochen. Aber testen muss man halt doch selber...

Die Größendiskussion entbrennt wohl alle 5 Seiten mal.

Mein Senf:

1,84 m, 93'er Schrittlänge.

Tourmodus: Für Touren ist die P6 in ihrer vollen 400'er Pracht ausgezogen. Kleiner sollte der Rahmen nicht sein, ich fahre aber auch einen brutal kurzen Vorbau (Spank Spike, 35 mm). Man sitzt dadurch doch etwas gedrungener auf dem Rad, je nach Oberkörperlänge kann es dann mit dem kleineren Rahmen auch schnell ungemütlich werden, sind ja doch 30mm Unterschied im Oberrohr beider Größen (evtl. Rückenprobleme durch Verspannungen etc)!!

Park: Schnelle Trails, Drops, Nortshores: handlich genug, aber kein Trickmonster. Ruhg genug für schnelle Sachen.

Für mich eine perfekte Symbiose für beide Einsatzgebiete, ich mag meinen Frosch 

Auch ohne Steckachse hinten...


----------



## zabone (27. Januar 2011)

So, hatte den Frosch jetzt auf der Waage *14,38 kg* inkl. Pedalen
Mit der Reverb Stütze sind's dann nochmal ca. 350g mehr.
Ich bin ganz zufrieden. Sollte ja ein tourig aufgebautes "Superenduro" werden. Hatte vorher ein 516'er Spicy und dachte wenn es mal ein bissl härter zur Sache geht kann etwas mehr Federweg nicht schaden.


----------



## L0cke (27. Januar 2011)

also vom Radstand her ist das Froggy ja schon ech nen DHler, werd nun
mir selber ein Angleset baun und den Lenkwinkel auf 63-64° absenken  


Spaß bei Seite, hab mir endlich für mein Froggy nen Bash designt und gefräst , die Tage kommen noch mehr hab grad nen kleines Zeitfenster 

5mm dick und für 38er Kettenblatt





und dann noch ne low Budget Führung für einen Neufroggyfahrer aus unserer Gegend, ist zwar rund 45% schwerer als das gleiche in der Edelversion, aber auch so noch immer echt leicht denke ich








Asha'man schrieb:


> @Locke: Alles gefunden. Perfekt. Danke. Schöne Waage (hab ich auch) und nette Fotosammlung hast du da!



jokay freut mich das ich dir helfen konnte 



zabone schrieb:


> So, hatte den Frosch jetzt auf der Waage *14,38 kg* inkl. Pedalen
> D



also da werd ich bissel neidisch, ich bin derzeit bei knapp 16kg, mit Enduro/FR-Reifen wären 15kg drin, habe allerdings auch ein Coil-Fahrwerk und bewege mein Froggy vor allem den Berg runter....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funbiker9 (27. Januar 2011)

matiosch schrieb:


> _Technisch gesehen meinst Du wohl eher große Radien *klugscheißmodusaus* _
> 
> Ist mir bei dem neuen Scott Voltage FR auch passiert, deshalb hatte ich es genau drei Wochen. Aber testen muss man halt doch selber...
> 
> ...




Da haste mich erwischt.... Einmal nicht aufgepaßt und schon ist es passiert


----------



## soso79 (27. Januar 2011)

alles voller 918er...








laufräder kommen wieder die weissen rein wenn der dt swiss umbaukit da ist. so mit nur schwarz wirken die räder doch bissl zu fett.

ach ja, wenn es interessiert - rahmen ohne dämpfer und steuersatz - gewicht lag bei 3075 gramm


----------



## Asha'man (27. Januar 2011)

@Locke: Hat geholfen.  Netter Bashguard! Halten die Dinger auch etwas heftigere Aufschläge aus?


----------



## freeride24 (27. Januar 2011)

Sehr schön!
Und Gesamtgewicht?


----------



## funbiker9 (27. Januar 2011)

soso79 schrieb:


> alles voller 918er...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hast du den Distanzring zwischen Steuerrohr und Gabel absichtlich drin gelassen?

Sehr schick aufgebaut


----------



## soso79 (27. Januar 2011)

mhhh, das ist der steuersatz ?! aber danke 

gewicht noch keine ahnung...wieg am samstag. wird schon bissl was zusammen kommen, die rk ham ja 1200 pro stück, das sind knapp 800 gramm die "gespart"werden könnten, dann noch die reverb.... samstag mit dem weissen lrs wieg ich es.

aber die lackierung kommt mir bei den "alten" irgenwie hochwertiger vor...ist so matt, als hätten se den klarlack vergessen


----------



## funbiker9 (27. Januar 2011)

Also beim 518 von 2010 ist das eine Distanzscheibe, welche man entfernt wenn man auf 180mm Gabeln umrüstet. Glaube das das beim 2011 ebenfalls so ist. Zumindest meine ich es auf dem Bild erkennen zu können.


----------



## soso79 (27. Januar 2011)

oh, danke für tip. ich schau dann mal ! vllt kann papa was zu sagen ?

achso, gerade die weissen laufräder rein gemacht -> viel besser, jetzt gefällts mir 
bild kommt morgen. und gewicht...


----------



## funbiker9 (27. Januar 2011)

Der Papa M. weiß es bestimmt.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## L0cke (27. Januar 2011)

soso79 schrieb:


> alles voller 918er...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sehr sehr schick,vorher war es doch zu "helle", ich tippe beim Gewicht auf 16,3-16,8kg



Asha'man schrieb:


> @Locke: Hat geholfen.  Netter Bashguard! Halten die Dinger auch etwas heftigere Aufschläge aus?



jop hält, hier einer von nem Vertrider nach einem Jahr, noch ohne Loba Schriftzug...





Der Soso hat auch einen, evtl kann er auch schon was dazu sagen...


----------



## soso79 (28. Januar 2011)

so, hier nochmal mit weissem LRS, finds so wirklich hübsch. goldene hope nabe ist bestellt, dann passt auch die farbe der nabe











wegen rahmengewicht habe ich mich auch verlesen - sind 3015 gramm - bild bei meinen fotos.


lockes bash hat echt ne top quali und traue dem auch härtere schläge zu !


----------



## Papa Midnight (28. Januar 2011)

Ich lese hier gerade von einer "Distanzscheibe" am Steuersatz. Das ist der ganz reguläre Steuersatz, der von LP verbaut wird. Das ist nirgendwo ein Spacer oder ein Distanzstück. Wenn eine Gabel verbaut wird, die ein höheres Einbaumaß hat oder der Winkel verstellt werden soll, muss man eine flacheres Lager einbauen.


----------



## Asha'man (28. Januar 2011)

Ja, aber der Steuersatz ist unterm Lenker so dick, um die Geometrie, die für 180mm Gabeln ausgelegt ist, bei 160mm Gabeln (also kürzerem Einbaumaß) zu erhalten.
Baut man sich eine 180mm Gabel ein, nimmt man einen "normalen" Steuersatz. Ausser man möchte den Lenkwinkel noch flacher machen. Oder stehe ich auf dem Schlauch? Hat das 318 mit der 180mm Domain nicht auch einen flacheren Steuersatz?

Dazu kommt natürlich, dass nicht jede 180/160mm Gabel auch gleich lang ist. Also ein bischen verschiebt sich die Geo meist sowieso.


----------



## soso79 (28. Januar 2011)

flacherer lenkwinkel^^ - passt  

zu gewicht, ist dank reverb und rain king schon nen bröckchen geworden - 16,5 inkl allem.

wenns im sommer dann schön trocken ist, kommen wieder rubber queen drauf und dann sollte es bei 16 oder knapp drunter liegen - das passt dann.

sonst lässt sich kaum noch was sparen bei dem setup und einsatzzweck für das es gedacht ist. - ohne nochmals unsummen auszugeben


----------



## Asha'man (28. Januar 2011)

soso: Das passt schon so.  Fahre auch Vorne und Hinten Stahlfeder. Vorne Rainking, hinten RQ und die eher stabilen original Laufräder. Bin bei >17kg. Damit geht es immer noch überall bergrauf und es macht runter sooo viel mehr Spass.
Wir fahren hier sehr steile und technische Abfahrten. Da geht es schonmal 2-3m fast Senkrecht in ner Felsrinne. Und da gibt der Rainking vorne einfach Sicherheit. Deutlich besser, als sogar die MM 2,5" GG, die ich vorher drauf hatte.
Und Stahlfedern funktionieren einfach immer noch besser, als Luft. 

Baue mir jetzt aber evtl. einen leichten LRS für Touren. Schlauchlos mit normalen Reifen (RQ vermutlich). Dann geht sicher nen Kilo runter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bockel (31. Januar 2011)

Jetzt als Froschbesitzer dachte ich mir ich tret der netten Runde hier mal bei und präsentiere euch meinen Franzosen 


Leider noch fast serienausstattung bis auf kurbel, shifter (slx) und gekürzer gabelschaft

In nächster Zeit kommen dann aber
-die neuen dmr vaults 
-(viele) neue schrauben in grün
-grüner BashGuard (wenn ich einen finde) sonst n carbonringlein
-carbon KeFü
-auf kurz oder lang wahrscheinlich ne lyric oder ne 180er fox
-eine grüne hinterradnabe (weil: deore  ) hat da jemand eine ahnung was es das feistes gibt ?
-die syncros fr 31 bar 
-die dartmoor funky stem
-und wahrscheinlich eine carbon sattelstütze

Wer sonst noch ideen hat...

... immer her damit 

Bockel


----------



## soso79 (31. Januar 2011)

@bockel  willkommen


----------



## bockel (1. Februar 2011)

@soso haha vielen dank


----------



## Stylo77 (4. Februar 2011)

dann mal mein aktueller stand der dinge


----------



## en_masse (4. Februar 2011)

Yeah, das sieht auch gut leicht aus. Haste auch ne Teileliste und ne Angabe zum Gewicht?


----------



## blackleaf (4. Februar 2011)

stark! wie macht sich der vivid air im froggy?


----------



## Zearom (4. Februar 2011)

Ich muss schon offen gestehen, der Rahmenkit vom 918er ist schon das geilste was ich jemals gesehen hab. Sieht einfach stark aus. 

Bei dem Bike oben stechen natürlich die Roten Naben etwas heraus  Dennoch wahnsinn. Echtes Traumbike.


----------



## Stylo77 (4. Februar 2011)

parts sieht man doch am bild 



kommt mit neuem lrs locker unter 14kg


----------



## Jumpstumper (4. Februar 2011)

Stylo77 schrieb:


> dann mal mein aktueller stand der dinge



FETTER BOCK, ganz im positiven Sinne gemeint. Sogar das Kashima der Fox passt fast dazu, sehr sehr lecker


----------



## bockel (5. Februar 2011)

mal zum aktuellen stand

790mm syncros lenker drauf und ich muss sagen...
es gefällt mir 

definitiv eine überlegegung wert für die froschfreireiter unter uns


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matiosch (5. Februar 2011)

doppelpost


----------



## matiosch (5. Februar 2011)

Schöne Räder auf den letzten Seiten 

Ich hänge meines im aktuellen Stand auch mal wieder an.


----------



## placeboworld80 (5. Februar 2011)

Schön  und vorallem mit standesgemäßer Bereifung und Kefü  .


----------



## matiosch (5. Februar 2011)

Schön das es gefällt 
Hab die Reifen jetzt ein Jahr über heimische Trails und die felsigen Trails am Gardasee gejagt, jetzt sind sie langsam runter. Es werden wohl Maxxis kommen, wobei ich mit den RQ's wirklich zufrieden war - hatte ich nicht erwartet.


----------



## placeboworld80 (5. Februar 2011)

Ardent kann ich empfehlen. Rollt besser und hat mindestens den gleichen Grip. Der RQ hat allerdings mehr Luftvolumen (Ballonreifen). Sind beides gute Allrounder .


----------



## matiosch (5. Februar 2011)

Ich bekomme Minions von einem Bekannten, will die mal testen.
Vorne Supertacky, hinten normal.
We'll see


----------



## Papa Midnight (5. Februar 2011)

Gute Lösung. Ist aber ganz klar mehr was für den Park.


----------



## matiosch (6. Februar 2011)

Das soll auch dieses Jahr mehr forciert  werden. In Planung sind auch 1-2 Rennen


----------



## Janne4ever (6. Februar 2011)

Das Froggy von Stylo ist mal richtig schick geworden. Sehr schöner Superenduro Aufbau und mit anderen Reifen sicher auch für gelegentliche Bikeparkausflüge geeignet. I Like 

Bekommt die Neuen Sitzstreben eigentlich als ersatzteil von Lapierre? X12 hinten war sicher ist nämlich genau das was mir am 2010 fehlt. 


@ Hirnkurs

Ich wohne in Freiburg und fahre ein 48er Froggy, kannst gern mal draufsitzen und schaue. ob es dir passt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freizeit-biker (7. Februar 2011)

Der 2011er Hinterbau hat kein X12. Das ist eine Shimano 12 mm Steckachse.
Das System  wurde mit der 2011er XTR Gruppe vorgetellt.
Die Nabenabmessungen sind zwar identisch mit dem Syntace X12 Standart. Die Achse und die Aufnahmen im Ausfallende sind aber anders.


----------



## en_masse (7. Februar 2011)

Auch bei mir ist's endlich soweit. Ich gehöre jetzt auch zu den glücklichen Froggy Fahrern. Anbei mein persönliches Traumrad. Wiegt ca. 16,2 kg und ich kanns kaum erwarten es Morgen den Berg runter zu jagen. 

Ich möchte mich auch noch herzlich bei Euch für die Tipps und Infos bedanken! Speziell L0cke, Papa Midnight und dem Bikedude!


----------



## Papa Midnight (7. Februar 2011)

Dafür sind wir ja da!


----------



## L0cke (7. Februar 2011)

Stylo77 schrieb:


> dann mal mein aktueller stand der dinge





Stylo77 schrieb:


> parts sieht man doch am bild
> kommt mit neuem lrs locker unter 14kg



schon gute Teile, aber nicht gerade sinnig aufgebaut wie ich finde, hier möchte ich besonders auf die Reifen anspielen, diese beschneiden das Radl meinen Erfahrungen nach extrem, da hät auch ein AM oder Enduro gereicht, wär nebenbei auch noch leichter gewesen...
Trotzalledem seh ich noch Minimum 150g die man sparen könnte, ohne die Stabilität zu gefährden oder in teure und schnell verschleisende Antriebsteile zu investieren

Was ist das eig für ein LRS?



Freizeit-biker schrieb:


> Der 2011er Hinterbau hat kein X12. Das ist eine Shimano 12 mm Steckachse.
> Das System  wurde mit der 2011er XTR Gruppe vorgetellt.
> Die Nabenabmessungen sind zwar identisch mit dem Syntace X12 Standart. Die Achse und die Aufnahmen im Ausfallende sind aber anders.



Jop, heißt auch Standard mit D statt T 



en_masse schrieb:


> Auch bei mir ist's endlich soweit. Ich gehöre jetzt auch zu den glücklichen Froggy Fahrern. Anbei mein persönliches Traumrad. Wiegt ca. 16,2 kg und ich kanns kaum erwarten es Morgen den Berg runter zu jagen.
> 
> Ich möchte mich auch noch herzlich bei Euch für die Tipps und Infos bedanken! Speziell L0cke, Papa Midnight und dem Bikedude!



Jear wir helfen gerne , nen Bild von der Seite wär noch cool, damit man auch den Antrieb mal sieht.


----------



## maxl111 (7. Februar 2011)

Hallo,

also locker unter 14 Kilo kann ich mir nur schwer vorstellen.

Ich habe genau das gleiche Rad, gleiche Gabel, auch eine verstellbare Sattelstütze, Dämpfer Dhx air 5.0, Crossmax SX mit new Fat Albert ohne Schlauch,...
und komme damit inkl. Pedalen genau auf 14,9 kg. Würde mich stark interessieren, wo du so viel Gewicht sparen willst/kannst.

Bin also sehr auf ein gewogenes Gewicht inkl. Pedale gespannt mit dem neuen LRS.

lg maxl

PS: Sehr schönes Bike!!!


----------



## TeamAlter (7. Februar 2011)

@Locke: Sieht man doch  ...sind ZTR Flow

seh ich ja jetzt erst... da ist hinten ja ein NN drauf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa Midnight (7. Februar 2011)

Spinnerei Nr. 728: Froggy 318 mit rotem Krimskrams. Was nicht so alles geht mit ner vollen Zubehörteilekiste. An alle Vorbesteller: Die blauen Teile kommen auch bald.


----------



## Downhillalex02 (7. Februar 2011)

@ Papa 

sag mal welche länge ist denn das bei der Kind Shock ??

eine 385 ??

will mir auch eine fürs 09er Froggy holen weiß aber nicht wie weit ich die sattelstütze reinstecken kann


----------



## matiosch (7. Februar 2011)

Ich stecke dann mal meine 400'er Syntace soweit es geht rein und messe dir das DIfferenzmaß heraus, wird aber erst nach 20.00 Uhr.


----------



## Papa Midnight (7. Februar 2011)

Downhillalex02 schrieb:


> @ Papa
> 
> sag mal welche länge ist denn das bei der Kind Shock ??
> 
> ...



Das ist eine 385er mit 125 mm Verstellbereich.


----------



## en_masse (7. Februar 2011)

War heute zum ersten mal richtig probefahren... 

Wie geil ist denn das Bike?!! Berg hoch ging es trotz den 16 kilo gut und Bergrunter war der absolute Traum. 

Das Teil ist so pervers steif. Ich glaube ich liebe jede einzelne Komponente.
Saint ist echt ein Traum und ich kanns kaum erwarten bis ich ne muddy marry fürs vr und nen adapter für den hope lrs habe.


----------



## Downhillalex02 (7. Februar 2011)

@matiosch und Papa 

danke !


----------



## hopfer (7. Februar 2011)

L0cke schrieb:


> schon gute Teile, aber nicht gerade sinnig aufgebaut wie ich finde, hier möchte ich besonders auf die Reifen anspielen, diese beschneiden das Radl meinen Erfahrungen nach extrem, da hät auch ein AM oder Enduro gereicht, wär nebenbei auch noch leichter gewesen...



habe ich mir auch gedacht, aber andererseits wenn ich mir meinen Hometrail anschaue dann komme ich da auch mit 2.1 Racing Ralph wunderbar runter....zwar bin ich mir RQ ein ticken schneller aber die 2.4 NN würden dafür locker reichen.

für den Bikepark ziehe ich aber immer gleich die Kaiser (2-Ply DH) auf weil den Rest bekomme ich platt.


----------



## eljugador (9. Februar 2011)

Jumpstumper schrieb:


> FETTER BOCK, ganz im positiven Sinne gemeint. Sogar das Kashima der Fox passt fast dazu, sehr sehr lecker



Also ich find das Rad echt super aber warum hat es 2kettenblätter trotz kettenführung ???


----------



## Marcel Neubert (9. Februar 2011)

Kennt jemand nen Händler wo man das neue Rahmenkit etwas günstiger her bekommt?


----------



## Asha'man (9. Februar 2011)

eljugador schrieb:


> Also ich find das Rad echt super aber warum hat es 2kettenblätter trotz kettenführung ???



Kapier ich nicht. Wieso denn nicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikedude001 (9. Februar 2011)

Marcel Neubert schrieb:


> Kennt jemand nen Händler wo man das neue Rahmenkit etwas günstiger her bekommt?


 
Schau doch mal bei Saturn ....


----------



## placeboworld80 (9. Februar 2011)

Zumindest nicht bei Händlern , die Kunden blöd anmachen weil sie nicht neureich sind und etwas sparen wollen .   

Papa Midnight ist eine gute Adresse.


----------



## Papa Midnight (9. Februar 2011)

eljugador schrieb:


> Also ich find das Rad echt super aber warum hat es 2kettenblätter trotz kettenführung ???



Welches bike meinst du denn genau?
Einige von den Froggy aus 2010 haben 2 Kettenblätter und somit auch eine schaltbare Kettenführung. Oft für den bikepark umgebaut auf ein Kettenblatt. Kommt eben drauf an, was du mit dem Hobel so vorhast.


----------



## Janne4ever (9. Februar 2011)

Will mir eine neue Kurbel ans Froggy bauen. 
hab mitlerweile die X.9 ins Auge gefasst und würde dann evtl gleich komplett auf 2x10 umstellen.
Weiß jeman ob ich die X.9 2x10 mit 2 Kb´s plus Bashgaurd fahren kann?
Hab bisher nix zu gefunden, wenn ich mir die Kurbel anschaue wüsste ich nicht wie es gehen soll. Werd also entweder die 3x10 X.9 Kurbel umbauen müssten oder die 2x10 ohne Bashguard fahren, Schaltbare Kefü muss aufjedenfall sein.
Funktionieren Heim2, Shaman Comander oder E13 DRS auch Ohne Bashguard anständig ?


wär super wenn jemand was weiß

Janne


----------



## Stylo77 (9. Februar 2011)

eljugador schrieb:


> Also ich find das Rad echt super aber warum hat es 2kettenblätter trotz kettenführung ???



also ich seh da keine 2 kettenblätter


----------



## L0cke (9. Februar 2011)

Janne4ever schrieb:


> Will mir eine neue Kurbel ans Froggy bauen.
> hab mitlerweile die X.9 ins Auge gefasst und würde dann evtl gleich komplett auf 2x10 umstellen.
> Weiß jeman ob ich die X.9 2x10 mit 2 Kb´s plus Bashgaurd fahren kann?
> Hab bisher nix zu gefunden, wenn ich mir die Kurbel anschaue wüsste ich nicht wie es gehen soll. Werd also entweder die 3x10 X.9 Kurbel umbauen müssten oder die 2x10 ohne Bashguard fahren, Schaltbare Kefü muss aufjedenfall sein.
> ...



Also die aktuelle X-9 Kurbel funktioniert nicht mit Bashguard zumindest sah es für mich auf den Fotos so aus die mir ein Litevillefahrer geschickt hat, als ich für ihn ne Tacokefü gebaut hab.
Bei dem was du vorhast brauchst auch was mit Taco, Foto von meiner Lofü mit Taco hab ich leider nicht da, Gewicht liegt aber für Führung mit Taco bei 75g inkl allen Anbauteilen mit nem 1cm dicken Taco und ISCG 05.


E-13 und MRP bieten ebenfalls Führungen mit Taco an, jedoch weiß ich nicht ob die zweifach fahrbar sind oder nur einfach.
Ob die Rollen alle auch ohne Bash funktionieren kann ich persönlich nicht sagen, bei den Führungen die mit Taco gefahren werden ist aber denke ich davon auszugehen das sie auch ohne Bash gut arbeiten, da sie dafür designt sein sollten.


----------



## Papa Midnight (9. Februar 2011)

Janne4ever schrieb:


> Will mir eine neue Kurbel ans Froggy bauen.
> hab mitlerweile die X.9 ins Auge gefasst und würde dann evtl gleich komplett auf 2x10 umstellen.
> Weiß jeman ob ich die X.9 2x10 mit 2 Kb´s plus Bashgaurd fahren kann?
> Hab bisher nix zu gefunden, wenn ich mir die Kurbel anschaue wüsste ich nicht wie es gehen soll. Werd also entweder die 3x10 X.9 Kurbel umbauen müssten oder die 2x10 ohne Bashguard fahren, Schaltbare Kefü muss aufjedenfall sein.
> ...



Heim 2 geht (ausprobiert), Commander geht auch (hab ich an meinem rad und mindestens 20 anderen verbastelt) E 13 DRS kann ich dir nicht genau sagen, ist aber dank Cosmic Sport bestimmt eh nicht lieferbar.


----------



## eljugador (9. Februar 2011)

Stylo77 schrieb:


> also ich seh da keine 2 kettenblätter



Sieht auf dem bild so aus aber kann mich auch verschaut haben  wollte nicht für verwirrung sorgen mfg michel


----------



## Papa Midnight (9. Februar 2011)

Es gibt ja auch beides. Mit einer Heim 3 gehen sogar alle drei Blätter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## L0cke (10. Februar 2011)

hat jemand von euch ne Totemfeder in der Härte "Medium" liegen und könnte die mir mal eine Woche entbehren, evtl mit passender Topcap?


----------



## Janne4ever (10. Februar 2011)

@Papa

Du hast an deinem Froggy aber keine zwei KB's vorne,oder? 
habt ihr schon für einen Kunden die neue X.9 verbaut, kannst Du was zu der Kurbel sagen? 
Ich würde ansich gerne zur 2x10 Kurbel greifen und sie Ohne Bash fahren, weil ich denke das die Kettenlinie besser sein müsste. Funkt die Comander ohne Bash auch im Bikepark? 
Alternative wär dann halt die X.9 3x10 Kurbeln mit 2 Kettenblättern plus Bash.


janne


----------



## Papa Midnight (10. Februar 2011)

Marcel Neubert schrieb:


> Kennt jemand nen Händler wo man das neue Rahmenkit etwas günstiger her bekommt?



Die Preise werden bei allen Kollegen so ziemlich die gleichen sein. Welche Größe suchst du denn?


----------



## soso79 (10. Februar 2011)

kann da papa nur recht geben - und das ist auch gut so. wenigstens machen sich hier die händler nicht gegenseitig kaputt und der werterhalt ist auch hoch. gegen einen guten rabatt ist nix zu sagen aber preisdumping ist bei lapierre nicht angesagt.

@marcel, schau doch mal nach nem 2010er 318, mit den richtigen teilen sieht das ding einfach nur geil aus. auf bildern kommt nie die farbe richtig rüber. die teile kannste dann verkaufen.

lg


edit: hier nochmal meins, fehlt nur noch speichennippel hinten, sonst alle fertig und farblich angepasst. hr reifen hab ich aufgrund rollwiederstand gegen nen kaiser getauscht


----------



## Marcel Neubert (10. Februar 2011)

das Große!



Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Die Preise werden bei allen Kollegen so ziemlich die gleichen sein. Welche Größe suchst du denn?


----------



## JansonJanson (10. Februar 2011)

Stylo77 schrieb:


> dann mal mein aktueller stand der dinge



Warum denn 2 KB und Kefü


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eljugador (10. Februar 2011)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> Warum denn 2 KB und Kefü



Na wird man jetzt hier noch verarscht  ??? Also ich sehe da 2 kettenblätter und anstelle von nem umwerfer ne ethirteen kefu oder bin ich jetzt total bescheuert???


----------



## Papa Midnight (10. Februar 2011)

Geht mir auch so...Kann das mal einer aufklären? Noch nicht zu Ende geschraubt? Oder vielleicht siehts ja auch nur so aus...


----------



## Asha'man (10. Februar 2011)

Ok, jetzt kapier ich es auch. Da stimmt was nicht.  Hatte nicht richtig geguckt vorher.


----------



## hopfer (10. Februar 2011)

also ich glaube das ist eine LG1+ Kettenführung wo der Taco abmontiert wurde das würde die Verzahnung da hinten erklären.


----------



## Stylo77 (10. Februar 2011)

hopfer schrieb:


> also ich glaube das ist eine LG1+ Kettenführung wo der Taco abmontiert wurde das würde die Verzahnung da hinten erklären.



richtig !


----------



## Janne4ever (10. Februar 2011)

Was für einen Sram (2x10) Umwerfer braucht man fürs Froggy? 
Lowdirectmount-Top-pull oder was anderes?

Janne


----------



## hopfer (10. Februar 2011)

man braucht einen e-type umwerfer und den gibts glaube ich nur von Shimano...


----------



## Janne4ever (10. Februar 2011)

Beim eType lässt Du aber die Trägerplatte weg und schraubst ihn direkt an die Aufnhame am Rahmen und ich dachte diese Aufnahme wäre die gleiche wie Sram Low-Directmount.


----------



## hopfer (10. Februar 2011)

Nein, ist sie nicht.


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (11. Februar 2011)

Bei den SRAM-Umwerfern gibts bei einigen 10-fach Modellen mittlerweile zwei Directmount-Varianten, low und high. Wenn die Bilder stimmen und ich richtig geschaut habe, müsste "High Directmount" die gleichen Schraubenpositionen wie die E-Type Umwerfer haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KonaMooseman (11. Februar 2011)

ye_olde_fritz schrieb:


> Bei den SRAM-Umwerfern gibts bei einigen 10-fach Modellen mittlerweile zwei Directmount-Varianten, low und high. Wenn die Bilder stimmen und ich richtig geschaut habe, müsste "High Directmount" die gleichen Schraubenpositionen wie die E-Type Umwerfer haben.



Du meintest wohl eher Low Direct Mount ist gleich dem E-Type ohne Trägerplatte.
HDM passt ganz sicher nicht ans Froggy.


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (12. Februar 2011)

KonaMooseman schrieb:


> Du meintest wohl eher Low Direct Mount ist gleich dem E-Type ohne Trägerplatte.
> HDM passt ganz sicher nicht ans Froggy.


Kann auch sein, ich meinte diese Variante hier.


----------



## AlfredF (12. Februar 2011)

Überlege gerade meinen DHX Air gegen nen Vivid Air zu tauschen. Welcher Tune ist den beim Froggy zu empfehlen? Laut Rock Shox Tabelle ist es ja gerade noch Tune A, hier im fred finde ich aber eher Tune B (allerdings für den Coil).

@Stylo77, welchen tune hast du verbaut? Bist du zufrieden damit?


----------



## Bikedude001 (13. Februar 2011)

Hab bei mir im Froggy einen Vivid Coil Tune B.
Werde mir aber bald einen weicheren Shimstack für die Zugstufe einbauen.
Die muss ich immer ganz offen fahren. Max 1 Click zu.
Wenn du nicht über 80 kg wiegst, wäre es eine Überlegung Wert einen Tune A zu fahren.
Eigentlich sollte man den Tune nicht nach Gewicht wählen, jedoch...
Bei höherem Fahrergewicht drückt die stärkere Feder (b.z.w. der höhere Luftdruck) den Dämpfer auch schneller wieder auseinander. Dann eher Tune B.
Denke, dass man Coil und Air gut miteinander vergleichen kann, da das Innenleben der Dämpfung nahezu identisch ist.


----------



## kinschman (13. Februar 2011)

ähm....stimmt so nicht ganz.
meines wissens sind die zugstufen-tunes bei allen vivids gleich - d.h. medium (rotes kästchen mit weißem M).
also würde ein compression-tune-low vivid bei leichteren fahrern nichts bringen....da er ja auch rebound-tune-medium hat.

als rockshox masterservice solltest du doch zugang zu den daten haben ??! schau einfach sicherheitshalber nochmal nach.


----------



## L0cke (13. Februar 2011)

Nachdem mein Froggy nun seit dem letzten Video Anfang November, zerlegt da lag und nach und nach gereinigt wurde, habe ich es diese Woche nach und nach wieder aufgebaut, jeden Tag 5 Minuten vor dem schlafen gehen noch zusammengeschraubt, nun ist es fast fertig  (Die Pedale auf dem Foto (Blackspire - 350g) werde ich aber höchstwahrscheinlich nicht fahren, auch wenn diese 100g leichter sind als die CB-Klicks)





Die Gewichte in den Tabellen sind, bis auf Rahmen alles Teile die ich gewogen habe:

Das Gewicht meines Steinfrosches sieht im nun aufgebauten Setup folgendermaßen aus:






Im März/April sollen dann weitere Optimierungen stattfinden, dann sind folgende Teile am Froggy verbaut:






dann noch das geplante Endurosetup:


----------



## TeamAlter (13. Februar 2011)

@Locke: Sieh dir noch mal dein geplantes Setup an. Kann nicht sein, dass die The One für das Hinterrad leichter ist als für das Vorderrad.
... und eine 9 mm Aluachse ist in meinen Augen der komplette Fehlgriff!


----------



## Bikedude001 (13. Februar 2011)

kinschman schrieb:


> ähm....stimmt so nicht ganz.
> meines wissens sind die zugstufen-tunes bei allen vivids gleich - d.h. medium (rotes kästchen mit weißem M).
> also würde ein compression-tune-low vivid bei leichteren fahrern nichts bringen....da er ja auch rebound-tune-medium hat.
> 
> als rockshox masterservice solltest du doch zugang zu den daten haben ??! schau einfach sicherheitshalber nochmal nach.



Konnte auf die Schnelle zum Auslieferungszustand nichts finden. Die Dämpfer, die ich im Laden habe sind original bestück MM und MH . Denke, dass du recht hast und alle mit med. Rebound bestückt sind. Egal on Tune A,B oder C.
Man kann die Zugstufe einzeln bestücken. Würde dann beim Froggy mit 300er Feder oder weicher den Dämpfer umbauen, so ,dass der Rebound "Low" ist.


----------



## L0cke (13. Februar 2011)

TeamAlter schrieb:


> @Locke: Sieh dir noch mal dein geplantes Setup an. Kann nicht sein, dass die The One für das Hinterrad leichter ist als für das Vorderrad.
> ... und eine 9 mm Aluachse ist in meinen Augen der komplette Fehlgriff!



och du Armer, tut mir leid das ich bei der THE ONE die beiden Werte vertauscht habe, hab auch ganz vergessen das da noch Carbonhebel drankommen, und somit die Bremse nochmal leichter wird, was bin ich denn auch für ein Assi, genauso das ich nicht 10mm Achse anstelle von 9mm geschrieben hab  nen 9mm Schnellspanner in Alu bei dem Gewicht, gibt es gar nicht, selbst Titanschnellspanner für vorne und hinten wiegen im Set schon 39g 

Im Grunde ist die Planung auch nur eine Liste, wie es schlussendlich aussehen wird steht noch offen, da machen die 10-20g bei der Bremse das Kraut nicht fett


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AlfredF (13. Februar 2011)

@Bikedude001
mit 90kg wär ich dann eindeutig bei Tune B...

Was verbaut eigentlich Lapierre z.B beim 518/918? Ist zwar ein Coil, die Tunes sind laut Tabelle aber gleich zum Vivid Air.


----------



## TeamAlter (13. Februar 2011)

L0cke schrieb:


> och du Armer, tut mir leid das ich bei der THE ONE die beiden Werte vertauscht habe, hab auch ganz vergessen das da noch Carbonhebel drankommen, und somit die Bremse nochmal leichter wird, was bin ich denn auch für ein Assi, genauso das ich nicht 10mm Achse anstelle von 9mm geschrieben hab  nen 9mm Schnellspanner in Alu bei dem Gewicht, gibt es gar nicht, selbst Titanschnellspanner für vorne und hinten wiegen im Set schon 39g
> 
> Im Grunde ist die Planung auch nur eine Liste, wie es schlussendlich aussehen wird steht noch offen, da machen die 10-20g bei der Bremse das Kraut nicht fett



Freut mich, dem "Assi" geholfen zu haben 
... und wollte auch gar nicht, dass er gleich


----------



## L0cke (14. Februar 2011)

kann mir jemand einen Lenker mit 0-5mm Rise ansagen, welcher bei einer Breite von 760-780mm unter 300g wiegt, neben dem Spank Spike 777?

hat denn niemand ne Idee?


Antrieb steht  die neue Lofü FR1 haut mich selber um xD, oben sieht man das Leitblech gar nicht,was mir persönlich sehr zusagt, kommt zwar noch ein 38er Kettenblatt anstelle des jetzigen 36er Blattes drauf,aber selbst da dürfte man oben die Führung kaum wahrnehmen...





Verbaut ist:
Shimano SLX Kurbel+Innenlager
Shimano SLX 36Z
Shimano SLX 11-27
Shimano HG93
Lofü FR1
Loba RF38
Sram X.0 short, KCNC-Rollen, Lorü (Carbongrundplatte by Locke (noch Prototyp))-->175g
Sram X.0 Trigger
Züge Shimano


----------



## Esquilax (15. Februar 2011)

Hey Leute,

fahr auch ein 09er froggy und wollte mir ne e.thirteen kettenführung anbauen. Jetzt die Frage, welches Modell ,iscg05 oder iscg alt, ist denn kompatibel mit dem bike? Der Unterschied ist mir nicht bekannt.Vielen Dank soweit,
Marc


----------



## Bikedude001 (15. Februar 2011)

Du brauchst ISCG 05


----------



## Esquilax (15. Februar 2011)

das ging schnell!
dankeschön


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## placeboworld80 (16. Februar 2011)

Falls jemand Interesse hat. Verkaufe meinen Froggy 718 Rahmen . 

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/351222


----------



## L0cke (19. Februar 2011)

so, erster roll out für dieses Jahr ist geglückt, wiegt wie auf dem Foto zu sehen ca 15,2kg.




kommen nun noch andere Reifen (Der Baron) sowie breiter Lenker drauf, der übergangsweise montierte 700er Lenker ist doch etwas schmal, und hat dazu auch noch 5cm Rise oO.

weitere Sachen auf der to Do Liste:

Reset Racing 150 Steuersatz
Titanfeder
38er Kettenblatt
Formula The One 2011 (die 2009er steht daher nun mit neuen 2011er Scheiben zum Verkauf)
Saint Bremsscheiben
Milch für die Reifen
Spank 777 Lenker
Vorbau schwärzen

weitere Kleinigkeiten nach Bedarf.


----------



## Fantoum (19. Februar 2011)

Der Vollständigkeit halber poste ich hier auch mal ein Bild meines Froggys. Nichts spektakuläres, Gewicht gespart wurde einzig und allein am lenker gegenüber dem anfangs montierten. Alles andere hat nur der verbesserten Funktion gedient oder war Verschleißteilersatz.
Da die Personenwaage wahrscheinlich in der Größenordnung von +/-1 kg abweicht, wäre mein gewicht wohl auch nicht so aussagekräftig 
Macht aber sehr viel Spaß der Bock!


----------



## funbiker9 (19. Februar 2011)

Hier mal mein Froggy, im aktuellen Zustand.







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## hopfer (19. Februar 2011)

@L0cke
sau geiles bike und natürlich tolles Gewicht!
toll auch das du deine Eigenbauten fortsetzt!


----------



## matiosch (20. Februar 2011)

edit


----------



## L0cke (20. Februar 2011)

hopfer schrieb:


> @L0cke
> sau geiles bike und natürlich tolles Gewicht!
> toll auch das du deine Eigenbauten fortsetzt!



danke , ja Eigenbauten setz ich fort, auch wenn mir die Straitlinekefü sehr gefällt, aus den Augen verliere ich sie nicht und bissel abgewandelt werd ich sie mal bei mir testen.
Aber erstmal ist was anderes am Start, die obere Führung ist an der E-Typeaufnahme festgemacht, mal schauen wie es sich schlägt, mit unoptimierten 9g... serienfertig könnten da sogar 6g rauskommen , aber mal schaun wie es sich schlägt, evtl ist die Carbonplatte nen Tick zu dünn gewählt....



matiosch schrieb:


> @L0cke: falls Du Dich noch zum Einsatz des Vorbaus entscheidest, dass hier eventuell bedenken (ich fahre ja die Kombi)
> Meine Anfrage ging bezüglich der Verwendung des Spike777 Bars mit dem Vorbau...
> 
> "The Spike Stem is an ultra light model (there aren't many race stems weighing in at under 150g), and as such has its limits. However, I've been using one with a 777mm Spike EVO bar for some time and never had any issues, (although I'm a fairly light rider at only 75 kg). The answer to your question might have more to do with your weight and riding style. If you are a little heavier and this is meant for DH or FR use, then I would recommend a slightly shorter bar length max. If it is for AM/XXC use, then I think you will be safe with a wide bar. "



so ganz verstehe ich nicht was du von mir willst, den englischsprachigen Text an sich verstehe ich ja , aber nicht den Sinnzusammenhang mit mir, erklär mir den mal bitte.


----------



## matiosch (20. Februar 2011)

Sollte eigentlich nur ein Hinweis sein, weil du den langen Lenker von Spike fährst.
Aber war wohl zu off topic...


----------



## bockel (20. Februar 2011)

mal wieder was von mir:

ich persönlich bin ja immer noch am optimieren meines 2010er froggy 318
sowohl gewichtstechnisch als auch farblich

nur ist die auswahl an eloxalgrünen parts ja leider gotts begrenzt :|

jetzt die frage:
bin ja nicht der einzige der das radel fährt 

habt ihr eine ahnung was es an 
(möglichst kurzen) vorbauten um die 150g,
bashguards, 
naben (wenn möglich mit geräuschkulisse alias hope pro 2 mit stahldriver und relativ annehmbaren gewicht),
pedalen unter 400g, 
tretlagern,
und steuersätzen

in meiner wunschfabe gibt ? 

wäre super wenn ihr mir helfen könntet 

bockel


----------



## L0cke (20. Februar 2011)

bockel schrieb:


> mal wieder was von mir:
> 
> ich persönlich bin ja immer noch am optimieren meines 2010er froggy 318
> sowohl gewichtstechnisch als auch farblich
> ...



Vorbau, von Superstar Components der wiegt in 50mm laut Waagenbilder um die 110g, mit Titanschrauben sogar etwas weniger.
Ansonsten bei leichten Vorbauten mit 35mm gibt esvon Shimano die Pro Serie weigt etwa 135g, von Specialized die sind auch recht leicht, mit Stahlschrauben bei 164g, (da hät ich sogar noch einen rummliegen)




Pedale, von Superstar Components, wiegen mit Titanachse 260g, Stahlachse 300g, Blackspire, wie ich sie habe wiegen mit Stahlache 350g, und Titan etwa 300g 

also Bash, gibts z.B. von mir was, Kefü auch (siehe Fotoalbum unter Lofü/Loba) ^^

der ist fürn 38er Blatt, 36er ist natürlich kleiner andere Designs gibt es auch 




Bei der Nabe geht bei Gewicht/Preis eigentlich nichts über Hope, leichter sind Bor und Tune (etwa 50g bzw 80g für den Satz Naben gegenüber den Hope)

Tretlager (Reset Racing, wobei Shimanoserienlager nur grob 15g leichter sind) und Steuersatz (Reset Racing Wan 5. Short) gibt es in der passenden Froggygrünfarbe.

Für weitere Farbspielereien, mein Eloxierer eloxiert mir meine grünen Schrauben genau in dem Farbton wie die Froggyteile, falls du da was brauchst sag bescheid


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bockel (20. Februar 2011)

@ l0cke
erstmal vielen dank 

aber

ich seh grade die dartmoor 2011 parts

und

mein lieber scholli 
ALLES in eloxal grün

mal zum wunschzettel/ einkaufsliste

vorbau: darmoor funky stem
hr nabe: dartmoor vee-one
vr nabe: dartmoor lightforce
bash: dartmoor conquest
tretlager und steuersatz: reset racing
pedale: noch auf der suche  (vielleicht blackspire oder superstar(wer noch eloxalgrüne weis.. immer her damit)
und vielleicht ein paar teilchen vom l0cke  alias lofü und loba
speichen im lrs wollte ich vielleicht kombinieren (grün/schwarz + dazu passende nippel)
felgern: wird entschieden wenn die jetzigen fällig sind 

was haltet ihr davon ?


----------



## L0cke (20. Februar 2011)

bockel schrieb:


> @ l0cke
> erstmal vielen dank
> 
> aber
> ...




Bitte keine Ursache, aber ich glaube die Dartmoor Teile sind in ihrem Grünton viel zu hell, und ich denke das wird schrecklich aussehen wenn du dann viele verschiedene Grüntöne hast







ich würd eher Tune-Naben nehmen, Reset Innenlager und Steuersatz, twenty6 Pedale, am Schaltwerk passende grüne Schrauben und den Superstar Vorbau, und bei diesem den vorderen Teil grün eloxiert, dann noch nen grünen Tune-Sattelschnellspanner und es wär perfekt, die Farbtöne sind auch soweit alle recht gleich dem Froggygrün, und somit wirds Froggy nicht Disco, z.B. finde ich grüne Speichen Overkill und es gibt meines wissens nach keine stabilen und leichten Speichen die auch noch ein schönes Grün haben.

hier noch ein 2005er X.0 mit eloxgrünen Schrauben von meinem persönlichem Eloxierer...


----------



## bockel (20. Februar 2011)

also das X0 ist einfach nur ...

NICE 

beim lrs dachte ich halt an ein design, in richtung crankbrothers
deshalb die zwei farben kombi

zum fabton von dartmoor:
sind leider nun mal leider nur bilder

denke mal ich fahr wenns wetter wieder passt eine runde rennrad nach idstein

da gibts wohl einen shop der was dahat

dann werde ich das ganze mal in live begutachten 

will halt so wenig schwaz wie möglich verbauen

zu den naben

natürlich hätte ich lieber einen satz tune king kong
aber die sind sooooo teuer 

bis jetzt sinds aber auch nur ideen


----------



## L0cke (20. Februar 2011)

bockel schrieb:


> also das X0 ist einfach nur ...
> NICE
> beim lrs dachte ich halt an ein design, in richtung crankbrothers
> deshalb die zwei farben kombi
> ...



hehe freut mich das dir das X.0 gefällt, ist aber diesen Winter weiter gepimpt worden, bei Gelegenheit gibts mal nen Foto .

Schau dir die Dartmorparts ruhig mal näher an, ich hatte den Vorbau von denen im Blick (wegen kleinem Klemmbereich und auch Gewicht), und im Laden lag auch einer in Grün, ist wirklich bissel hell .

Wegen Naben bekommst gleich PM .


----------



## ibislover (20. Februar 2011)

von superstar gibt es auch naben. sogar in 2 grüntönen.
sind minimal schwerer wie hope, haben einen etwas anderen sound, aber hören sich auch gut an. wenn man das fett rausnimmt, sogar fast wie hope.
den "aufkleber" der per wassertransfer angebracht ist, bekommt man mit einem starkem klebeband oder einem skalpel runter:  und bei dem preis...


----------



## Marki72 (20. Februar 2011)

bockel schrieb:


> mal wieder was von mir:
> 
> ich persönlich bin ja immer noch am optimieren meines 2010er froggy 318
> sowohl gewichtstechnisch als auch farblich
> ...



Servus!

Ich glaub von Sixpack Racing gibt ´n paar ganz coole grüne Teile! Da gibts z. B. grüne Resident Felgen, Preis/Leistung ist sehr gut!

Gruß Marki


----------



## bockel (20. Februar 2011)

@Marki

die felgen und deren grün gehen, keine frage 

aber die restlichen parts haben irgendwie eine richtig eklige grünfärbung :S

trotzdem danke


----------



## Marki72 (20. Februar 2011)

bockel schrieb:


> @Marki
> 
> die felgen und deren grün gehen, keine frage
> 
> ...



Hab die Felgen hier im Scratch Forum auf einem weiß/grünem Scratch gesehen. Schaut schon geil aus!


----------



## bockel (20. Februar 2011)

hab das bild gesehen und muss sagen
hat schon so seine reize das bike 

und wie schon gesagt
die felgenfarbe ist super
aber z.B. der vorbau..

ba! ba! pfui!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eljugador (21. Februar 2011)

Hallo ich  habe bis jetzt noch ein standard 518 froggy von 2009 mit nem Manitou revox und bekomme noch ein ztr flow hope pro 2 lrs und jetzt wollte ich fragen mit welchen teilen ich möglichst viel gewicht sparen kann? Und das ganze noch möglichst günstig habe ihr ein paar Ideen für Teile? mfg michel


----------



## L0cke (21. Februar 2011)

nun bei Licht:


----------



## eljugador (21. Februar 2011)

L0cke schrieb:


> nun bei Licht:



noch ne 2011 xtr kurbel mit schaltwerk und da steht mein traumbike was wiegt es


----------



## Freizeit-biker (21. Februar 2011)

Irgendwie ist hier aber ganz schwer der Leichtbauwahn ausgebrochen.

Darf ich mal was vom anderen Ende der Leiter berichten?

Froggy mit Hammerschmidt, KS i950-R, Boxxer Team, Saint Bremse Minion DH 2ply etc. 
Tada
*18.38 kg *

und das ohne Stahlfeder Dämpfer, sondern mit dem DHX 5.0 Air.
Dafür gibt hinten 11-36 Zähne. Geht zwar etwas langsamer aber immer noch kontinuierlich bergan. 

Nur schade, daß das grobe Geläuf in den höhern Lagen gerade wieder unter dem weissen Teppich verschwunden ist. 
Da müssen wir uns mit der artgerechten Tierhaltung dann wohl doch noch ein oder zwei Monate gedulden. 
Wenns mal wieder Sonnenschein gibt mach ich ein paar Fotos (wenn ich daran denke)

@LOcke: hast du schon mal dran gedacht einen Schaltwerkschutz für SRAM Schaltwerke zu laminieren? Das Original ist für X9 ca. 1,5 cm zu schmal.


----------



## TeamAlter (21. Februar 2011)

Vielleicht für die Grün-Fetischisten interessant.
Ich verkaufe meine Elixir vom Froggy Ltd.
Sähe mit grünen Hebeln von Twenty6 oder ähnlichen Hebeln bestimmt geil aus.
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/353043/cat/500

Ich teste jetzt erst mal eine Hope Tech M4


----------



## Asha'man (21. Februar 2011)

L0cke schrieb:


> nun bei Licht:



Die Aufkleber von den Felgen weg und dann top.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## L0cke (22. Februar 2011)

eljugador schrieb:


> noch ne 2011 xtr kurbel mit schaltwerk und da steht mein traumbike was wiegt es



also mein X.0 geb ich nicht für ein XTR her und Kurbel kommt evtl eine XT, wobei ich mir da noch nicht so sicher bin....



Freizeit-biker schrieb:


> Irgendwie ist hier aber ganz schwer der Leichtbauwahn ausgebrochen.
> Darf ich mal was vom anderen Ende der Leiter berichten?
> Froggy mit Hammerschmidt, KS i950-R, Boxxer Team, Saint Bremse Minion DH 2ply etc.
> Tada
> ...


 
fettes Ding, aber evtl nemmer lange  , leicht war mein Froggy doch eigentlich schon lange (dürft selbst beim Treffen in Willingen schon unter 16kg gewogen haben) 

verstellbare Sattelstütze kommt bei mir auch kommenden Monat, wenn es glattgeht mit unter 400g bei 100-120mm Verstellbereich 



Freizeit-biker schrieb:


> @LOcke: hast du schon mal dran gedacht einen Schaltwerkschutz für SRAM Schaltwerke zu laminieren? Das Original ist für X9 ca. 1,5 cm zu schmal.



wenn es zeitlich passt kann ich einen machen, will mir aber erstmal einen Carbonunterrohrschutz laminieren, der jetzige fährt in Amerika und will nicht mehr heimkommen 



Asha'man schrieb:


> Die Aufkleber von den Felgen weg und dann top.



die bleiben drauf, sonst kann ich den LRS nicht vom anderem unterscheiden...


Nachschlag:


----------



## lukiluk (24. Februar 2011)

hi,

sry für ein bissl offtopic aber ich könnte eine neue Kindshock 950R für 160 bekommen... eigentlich wollte ich mir die RS reverb besorgen wenn mal mehr geld da ist, die kostet um 100 mehr...

hat wer erfahrung mit den 2 produkten bzw kann wer eines empfehlen/ausschliessen?


----------



## L0cke (24. Februar 2011)

Der Soso hat die Rock Shox Reverb, bisher ohne einen Mukks tut sie es,soweit mir bekannt, beim anderen Bikekollegen die 2010er 950R dagegen schon gleich zu Anfang das "Standrohr" verkratzt, sonst arbeitet sie aber ohne Probleme.


----------



## lukiluk (24. Februar 2011)

danke locke,

ich hab mir mal alle Infos reingezogen die ich so gefunden habe.

die reverb soll besser verarbeitet sein und keine Probleme machen beim aus und einfahren. dafür gibts bei einige leuten das problem das die teils recht heftiges spiel haben... also seitlich bzw vor/zurück mit dem sattel ein spiel von ein paar mm...

die 950er soll nicht so gut verarbeitet sein und ab und zu stecken bleiben, dafür hat sie angeblich kein spiel. das zerkratzte Standrohr dürfte normal sein.. auch wenns nicht hübsch ist..

ich denke ich wart bis ich eine reverb billig bekomme!

thx


----------



## L0cke (24. Februar 2011)

oder warten bis demnächst evtl die Lots rauskommt


----------



## bockel (24. Februar 2011)

tune starkes stück am froggy:
sinnvoll oder nicht ? (bzw. hält das teil für freerides ?)

(wenn ja, hätte ich das tarke stück ganz gerne eine längere zeit in elox-grün,
meine syncros seatpost ist nach 4 monaten nämlich schon verkratzt wie schwein
hat da irgendjemand tipps dagegen ? :S )


----------



## Freizeit-biker (24. Februar 2011)

Laut Tune hält das Starke Stück. Der Klausmann fährt die Stütze nach Auskunft von Tune seit mehreren Jahren im Downhill.
Ich kann spätestens im Mai nach der Finale Ligure Woche berichten ob die Kombi Starkes Stück und Speed Needle auch härtere Gangart überlebt.

Ich hab auf dem Zesty die Reverb, auf dem Froggy (noch ) die KS. 
Die Reverb funzt perfekt. hatte nach der ersten Ausfahrt schon ca. 2 mm Spiel vor und Zurück. Dabei ist es aber seit 5 Wochen geblieben. 
Die KS muss man häufg etwas härter anfassen. Ist sie länger oben oder Unten muss man Ihr erst mal einen aufmunternden kräftigen Klaps versetzen bevor sie sich wieder bewegt. 
Die Auslösemechanik der Remote Version im Kopf ist schmutzempfindlich. Bekommt sie eine ordentliche Schlammpackung ab, dann verrigelt die Stütze nicht mehr (bleibt nicht unten und auch nicht mehr oben). Da muss man dann an dem Winz Hebel unter dem Satten rumfummeln. 
Dafür ist sie seit einem halben Jahr spiel- und riefenfrei.


----------



## lukiluk (25. Februar 2011)

danke 

was ist denn die "Lots"? gegoogelt und nichts dazu gefunden..
im Moment tendiere ich zur reverb... vor allem weil stufenlos verstellbar und weil sie in 420mm erhältlich ist.

@bockel: hab das gleiche problem mit meiner synchros... denk die beschichtung ist einfach schlecht.. hab schon alles penibelst geputzt weil ich dachte das da irgendwo schmutz drinnen ist der das ding beim verstellen zerkratzt... - hat allerdings nichts gebracht ;-)

grüße


----------



## L0cke (25. Februar 2011)

lukiluk schrieb:


> danke
> 
> was ist denn die "Lots"? gegoogelt und nichts dazu gefunden..
> im Moment tendiere ich zur reverb... vor allem weil stufenlos verstellbar und weil sie in 420mm erhältlich ist.



Lots= Locketeleskopsattelstütze  , mit unter 400g wenn es hinhaut


----------



## TeamAlter (25. Februar 2011)

lukiluk schrieb:


> danke
> 
> was ist denn die "Lots"? gegoogelt und nichts dazu gefunden..
> im Moment tendiere ich zur reverb... vor allem weil stufenlos verstellbar und weil sie in 420mm erhältlich ist.
> ...



einfach mal auf die neue FOX stütze warten. die soll ja mitte des jahres kommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lukiluk (25. Februar 2011)

L0cke schrieb:


> Lots= Locketeleskopsattelstütze  , mit unter 400g wenn es hinhaut



WTF  schön langsam wirst du mir unheimlich ;-)

hmmm fox sattelstütze.. klingt teuer...^^


----------



## zwente (25. Februar 2011)

ne komplette eigenkonstruktion oder ne vorhandene überarbeitet?


----------



## L0cke (25. Februar 2011)

mal ein Bild aus dem letzten Sommer, Locke war ohne Bash unterwegs...

Die Story dazu:

passiert ist das Ganze bei uns am Hometrack, nach einem schönen Tabel wollt ich für den step Up nochmal Gas geben, müssten Schlussendlich bei dem gefahrenen Gang 40-50kmh gewesen sein.
Im Übergang Gerade,Steigung ist es dann passiert, ich hab nur noch gemerkt wie das Hinterrad abgehoben, und es mich nach vorne unten gezogen hat, bin dann mit dem Kopf voran in den Boden, Hände leicht voraus.
Muss mich nach den Spuren am Helm, leicht angedeutet abgerollt haben, selber weiß ich es nemmer, ging zu schnell.
Lag dann ca. 8-10 Meter weiter und 3-4 Meter über der Aufsetzstelle in der Landung des Step Ups.
War froh meinen Genickschutz getragen zu haben, ohne hätte die Sache unter Umständen schlimmer ausgehen können.








lukiluk schrieb:


> WTF  schön langsam wirst du mir unheimlich ;-)



keine Angst ich beise nicht, und unheimlich bin ich eigentlich auch nicht, oder gibt es dafür einen grund oO



zwente schrieb:


> ne komplette eigenkonstruktion oder ne vorhandene überarbeitet?



Eigenkonstruktion, aber einen kleinen Hacken gibt es noch...
Angefangen habe ich mit dem Projekt vor einigen Monaten, weil mir das Thema Teleskostütze nicht mehr aus dem Kopf wollte.

Denn die ganzen Systeme die es am Markt gibt haben 4 Dinge die ich gerne umgehen würde:
-Gewicht von um die 600g (ich hätte gerne unter 500g)
-10-12cm Verstellbereich (ich würde +15cm bevorzugen, und auch ausgefahren eine höhere Gesamtauszugslänge.)
-mehr oder weniger Schmutzungsanfällig
-bei Remotestützen keinen festen Punkt für das Kabel, das bewegt sich beim absenken bzw. der anhebung immer mit.

Habe mich dann hingesetzt und überlegt wie ich das ganze am besten baue,habe gemessen, gewogen,gezeichnet, Teile für das Innenleben bestellt, gebaut und versucht erste ("Labor"-)Tests durchzuführen, dann musste das Projekt aus Zeitmangel ruhen.

Vor kurzem ist mir dann eine Sattelstütze ins Auge gefallen, die sich als Testumgebung sehr gut eignen würde, die hab bestellt, und seit gestern ist sie mit meinem Innenleben vereint, mal schauen wie sich das ganze zusammen schlägt.

Also von der Seite her ist es noch eine überarbeitete Stütze, sind aber jetzt schon unter 500g .

Wenn aber das Innenleben ohne Murren funktioniert werde ich das äußere selber bauen, und da hat mir das Programm, verrechnet mit dem Innenleben , Jokes etc. 408g ausgegeben


----------



## zwente (25. Februar 2011)

wenn ich das hör fang ich zu träumen an.... würd mich am liebsten 24/7 mit solchen sachen beschäftigen, aber da im moment auch noch klausuren anstehn komm ich nichmal zum biken, geschweigedenn zum schrauben/basteln....


----------



## L0cke (25. Februar 2011)

zwente schrieb:


> wenn ich das hör fang ich zu träumen an.... würd mich am liebsten 24/7 mit solchen sachen beschäftigen, aber da im moment auch noch klausuren anstehn komm ich nichmal zum biken, geschweigedenn zum schrauben/basteln....




Also mit Zeit wie sonstewas bin ich auch nicht gesegnet , wird wohl eher die Zeiteinteilung sein, den TV oder das Radio könnt ich zum Beispiel verschenken, die sind bei mir ohne Beachtung.
Schrauberei/Bastelei war in der letzte Zeit meist 5 bis 10 Minuten am Ende jeden Tages, ist zwar nicht viel, aber die Summe machts doch wieder, Stütze ist schon fertig, weil ich 2 Tage wegen Krankheit das Haus hüten musste -.-.
Wegen biken geht es uns recht ähnlich, hab zu Beginn der Woche das erste mal seit über 4 Monaten auf dem Radl gesessen, die nächste Zeit kann ich das erstmal wieder vergessen, wenn ich dann hör wie so mancher nach Finale fährt kommt mir das .

studierst du oder machst du Abitur?


----------



## zwente (25. Februar 2011)

ouha, ne sowas kann ich nicht ... einmal in der werkstatt bin ich dort verschollen
studium, maschinenbau vorher ne ausbildund zum universaldepp (mechatroniker)...

stell mal bilder rein wenn die stütze soweit ist, klingt sehr interessant


----------



## placeboworld80 (25. Februar 2011)

Hallo 

Passt zwar gerade nicht zu Thema  , ist aber vielleicht für Einige interessant:

Verkaufe passenden Dämpferbuchsen um einen Rock Shox Dämpfer (z. Bsp. Vivid) im Spicy oder Froggy zu fahren. 

Maß: 25,4x6 und 19x6mm

Marko


----------



## zabone (25. Februar 2011)

Bis es was von Fox oder L0cke gibt würde ich dir auch zur Reverb raten, hab meine seit ner Woche und noch nicht wirklich getestet, macht aber so schon nen recht hochwertigen Eindruck. Besonders die einstellbare Ausfahrgeschwindigkeit find ich


----------



## blackleaf (25. Februar 2011)

> ich könnte mir vorstellen das die Lots ein neues Projekt von L0cke ist. Nach LoFü und LoBa vielleicht die Locketeleskopstütze



Guten Morgen;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zabone (25. Februar 2011)

blackleaf schrieb:


> Guten Morgen;-)



Hab's ja schon geändert, hab unterwegs auffem iPhone gelesen und irgendwie hat mir das Ding ne Seite unterschlagen


----------



## bockel (25. Februar 2011)

hat jemand eine ahnung obs die syncros fric stem schon irgendwo zu kaufen gibt ?

weil

BAMM !  124 g

haben will


----------



## VoikaZ (26. Februar 2011)

L0cke schrieb:


> Eigenkonstruktion, aber einen kleinen Hacken gibt es noch...
> Angefangen habe ich mit dem Projekt vor einigen Monaten, weil mir das Thema Teleskostütze nicht mehr aus dem Kopf wollte.
> 
> Denn die ganzen Systeme die es am Markt gibt haben 4 Dinge die ich gerne umgehen würde:
> ...


Hi L0cke,

hört sich sehr interessant an  Halt uns bitte auf dem Laufenden.

Schönen Gruß,

Volker


----------



## Zearom (26. Februar 2011)

Der größte Nachteil von L0cke's L0-Produktlinie ist leider, das sie nicht in Großserie produziert wird  

@L0cke, ist das eigentlich "nur" ein Hobby von Dir, oder bist du auch hauptberuflich auf ähnlichen Wegen unterwegs, weil das sieht ja alles schon sehr professionell aus!


----------



## L0cke (26. Februar 2011)

zwente schrieb:


> ouha, ne sowas kann ich nicht ... einmal in der werkstatt bin ich dort verschollen
> studium, maschinenbau vorher ne ausbildund zum universaldepp (mechatroniker)...
> 
> stell mal bilder rein wenn die stütze soweit ist, klingt sehr interessant



ja ich würd am liebsten auch gerne mal länger in der Werkstatt sein, aber das geht einfach nicht...

Wenn du Mechatroniker bist, hast du da irgendwo in der Firma Zugriff auf eine Drehbank, meine geht nur bis 15cm Einspannlänge, ich bräucht aber eine mit 20-25cm.

Bild kommt mal rein wenn das ganze fertig sein sollte, aber ich denke bis dahin ist es noch ein langer Weg, besonders der Punkt der Verriegelung will bedacht werden, denn dieser ist bei einer verstellbaren Sattelstütze sehr belastet.



zabone schrieb:


> Bis es was von Fox oder L0cke gibt würde ich dir auch zur Reverb raten, hab meine seit ner Woche und noch nicht wirklich getestet, macht aber so schon nen recht hochwertigen Eindruck. Besonders die einstellbare Ausfahrgeschwindigkeit find ich



ja die Reverb gefällt mir auch sehr muss ich sagen 


VoikaZ schrieb:


> Hi L0cke,
> 
> hört sich sehr interessant an  Halt uns bitte auf dem Laufenden.
> 
> ...



jo, wenns was neues gibt werdet ihr es mitbekommen .


Zearom schrieb:


> Der größte Nachteil von L0cke's L0-Produktlinie ist leider, das sie nicht in Großserie produziert wird
> 
> @L0cke, ist das eigentlich "nur" ein Hobby von Dir, oder bist du auch hauptberuflich auf ähnlichen Wegen unterwegs, weil das sieht ja alles schon sehr professionell aus!



Also Großserie strebe ich erstmal nicht an, aber Kleinserie gibt es ja schon 

Das ganze ist für mich nur ein Hobby, beruflich bin ich eher in einer ganz anderen Ecke unterwegs....


gestern auf dem Radweg passsiert, hat sich wahrscheinlich durch Knarzen des Hinterbaus angekündigt, Schaltwerk ist war heile, dafür sind 2 Speichen verbogen -.-


----------



## Downhillalex02 (26. Februar 2011)

hey leute  
ich brauch dringend mal euren rat 

wollte mein Froggy ein bissel mehr auf Enduro trimmen und ne verstellbare Sattelstütze kaufen.

nun meine Frage:

KS i900 für 123 eus (125mm )
hat einer damit Erfahrungen ??

ich mein die Rockshox soll ja super sein ist aber recht teuer 

deswegen 
bin mir nur nicht sicher nich das die KS nach dreimal fahrn hin ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zwente (26. Februar 2011)

ich hab die i900 die ganze 2010 saison im spicy gehabt, keine probleme und geschont worden is se nicht ^^
wenn se ein paar tage steht braucht sie beim ersten mal bewegen nen kleinen ruck, aber stört in keiner weise...


----------



## Downhillalex02 (26. Februar 2011)

okay und wie ist es so mit dem Spiel ??


----------



## zwente (26. Februar 2011)

ich behaupte mal keins das man mitm arsch merkt^^
wenn man dran zieht und wackelt lässt sich der sattel en bissal zur stützenachse drehen, aber lass das man 2° sein und das meiste davon kommt eher vom flexen des sattelgestells (auch nur wenn man mitn bissal kraft dran zieht)

ich kann das ding bisher uneingeschränkt empfehlen!


----------



## Downhillalex02 (26. Februar 2011)

ja okay , ich hab nochmal in der Freeride geschaut.
da hatten sie das 2010er Modell getestet und es schnitt nicht schlecht ab !


----------



## melexis (27. Februar 2011)

Downhillalex02 schrieb:


> hey leute
> KS i900 für 123 eus (125mm )
> hat einer damit Erfahrungen ??


 
Kann Dir nur was über die KS i9*50*R sagen, die fahr' ich seit einem Jahr. War damit mehrmals im Bikepark, keine Probleme. Auch nicht mit den Lifts die unterm Sattel einhängen und auch der Schlepplift bei ausgefahrener Stütze konnte der KS nichts anhaben. Ich konnte bisher weder Riefen noch Spiel feststellen.

Beim ersten Einsatz benötigt man etwas mehr Kraft zum einfahren, danach funktioniert sie tadellos. Die KS ist nur etwas empfindlich gegen Sand, da wird der Hebel schnell mal etwas schwergängig.

Wenn möglich nimm' die KS i950(R) nicht die 900er. Die 950er sollen wesentlich besser sein, sind halt 40 Taler mehr.


----------



## Downhillalex02 (27. Februar 2011)

hey danke 

naja ich hab mir gerade ne Reverb bestellt 
mein Dad nimmt evtl. eine 950er


----------



## matiosch (27. Februar 2011)

Dank 2Ply heute mein Froggy auf 17,4 kg gertrimmt 
Gibt es noch mehr so Schwergewichte?
Wobei mir Gewicht wirklich egal ist, selbst Touren gehen mit etwas Schmackes in den Beinen...


----------



## VoikaZ (27. Februar 2011)

L0cke schrieb:


> ... hast du da irgendwo in der Firma Zugriff auf eine Drehbank, meine geht nur bis 15cm Einspannlänge, ich bräucht aber eine mit 20-25cm.



Hi L0cke,

meld Dich mal per PM bei mir, ich kann Dir da vielleicht weiterhelfen 

Schönen Gruß,

Volker


----------



## Freizeit-biker (27. Februar 2011)

matiosch schrieb:


> Dank 2Ply heute mein Froggy auf 17,4 kg gertrimmt
> Gibt es noch mehr so Schwergewichte?
> Wobei mir Gewicht wirklich egal ist, selbst Touren gehen mit etwas Schmackes in den Beinen...


 


Freizeit-biker schrieb:


> Irgendwie ist hier aber ganz schwer der Leichtbauwahn ausgebrochen.
> 
> Darf ich mal was vom anderen Ende der Leiter berichten?
> 
> ...


 
Willkommen im Club, 
du darfst ruhg noch etwas zulegen.

Jetzt stellt sich nur dir Frage nach dem Dämpfer. 
Der DHX Air fängt auch an zu Schlüfen. Na ja, hat immerhin ein Jahr länger gehalten als der Float im Zesty. Irgendwie ist bei den Fox Dämpfern irgendwie der Wurm drin.

Hat schon jemand Erfahrung mit dem Vivid Air oder dem Roco Air TST gemacht? Oder doch noch mal Gewicht drauf und einen Coil Dämpfer reinmachen?


----------



## en_masse (27. Februar 2011)

Hab im Zesty seit über einem Jahr die KS i900R und bin soweit echt zufrieden. Null Spiel und keine Kratzer in der Stütze. Einziges Problem ist echt, wie bereits erwähnt wurde die Schmutzanfälligkeit. Wenn es schifft und ich irgendwo durch den Schmodder fahre kann ich die Stütze manchmal nichtmehr arretieren. Muss ich dann mit etwas Wasser ausspülen und Zuhause mit Brunox schmieren, dann passts wieder. Die Hebelkraft ist auch ziemlich hoch...
Funktioniert sonst bei mir immer Top. Nach langer Standzeit evtl beim ersten Mal einfedern großes Losbrechmoment, danach passt wieder

Die RS Reverb hab ich erst ein paar Wochen. Vom Remote her deutlich besser gelöst! Das Gewackel ist bei mir noch nicht so stark wie bei manchen anderen, hat aber seit dem Einbau bereits merklich zugenommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Caboose (27. Februar 2011)

Hallo zusammen, hab da mal eine frage, habe momentan ein trek scratch 9 (custom aufbau von 12.8kg-13.9kg) und wollte mir noch ein froggy 918 2011 aufbauen weil ich es ziemlich geil finde.... Wollt nur mal fragen ob jemand schon einen vergleich hatte oder mir jemand sagen kann wie sich das froggy im gelände fährt. Danke schon mal im voraus!


----------



## Caboose (28. Februar 2011)

Wieso ich aufs froggy gekommen bin ist so... Ein kollege von mir wurde das 318 2011 geklaut, bis jetz nicht auffindbar. Und da er nicht versichert war bekam er kein geld... Hab ihm ein neues 318 2011 finanziell vorgeschossen (biker helfen biker) und hatte mal die möglichkeit eine parkplatz runde zu drehen  jetz bin ich mir am überlegen ob ich mir ein framekit aufbauen soll... So pro und contra des froggys wären hilfreich


----------



## soso79 (28. Februar 2011)

@ caboose

da gibts im grunde nur pro's  einzig kettenstrebe könnte etwas kürzer jedoch im gegenzug gibt dir das froggy dafür bergab sicherheit ohne ende. fahrwerk funktioniert genial...jo, ab 2011 auch steckachse...was gibts noch...durch 1.5, kannste alle gabeln fahren usw. ist nen top bike


----------



## TeamAlter (28. Februar 2011)

Freizeit-biker schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Jetzt stellt sich nur dir Frage nach dem Dämpfer.
> Der DHX Air fängt auch an zu Schlüfen. Na ja, hat immerhin ein Jahr länger gehalten als der Float im Zesty. Irgendwie ist bei den Fox Dämpfern irgendwie der Wurm drin.
> ...



Dann mach doch einfach mal nen Service. Der Dämpfer hat ja nur Luft gezogen.

Den Roco Air TST gibt es nicht in 241 mm Einbaulänge. Der Roco Air WC RC, der in 241 mm hergestellt wird, passt nicht ins Froggy. Da müsste man den oberen Führungshebel nacharbeiten. Falls du es selber probieren willst meld dich einfach bei mir. Könnte meinen Roco Air WC RC günstig abgeben


----------



## Freizeit-biker (28. Februar 2011)

TeamAlter schrieb:


> Dann mach doch einfach mal nen Service. Der Dämpfer hat ja nur Luft gezogen.
> 
> Den Roco Air TST gibt es nicht in 241 mm Einbaulänge. Der Roco Air WC RC, der in 241 mm hergestellt wird, passt nicht ins Froggy. Da müsste man den oberen Führungshebel nacharbeiten. Falls du es selber probieren willst meld dich einfach bei mir. Könnte meinen Roco Air WC RC günstig abgeben


Was passt da beim Roco nicht? Hast du mal ein Foto, oder kannst du das etwas näher beschreiben? Im Froggy Rahmen ist doch recht viel Platz für einen Dämpfer. 
Kann man den Dämpfer eigendlich in jeder Lage einbauen? Wenn man das Piggypack nach unten hinten drehen würde, dann sollte das Teil doch sicherlich passen, oder? Das ganze Dämpfer- und Ventil- Gedöns würde dann allerdings zur ungefederten Seite und damit ganz gut geschüttelt. 

Interesse hätte ich schon. Nur wenn das Teil nicht rein passt, dann hat es keinen Zweck. Ich hab den 43er Rahmen. Da ist ja noch mal etwas weniger Platz als im 48er. 

Wartung vom DHX: Ist bei dem Ding im Dämpferkolben nicht auch eine Stickstoff-Füllung mit 30 oder 40 Bar Druck drin wie beim RP23? 
Auf das Gebastel mit Auto-Ventil einbauen etc. hab ich keine Lust. Das mach ich höchstens, wenn ich einen Ersatz da hätte und ich nicht gezwungen bin das Teil von heute auf morgen wieder zusammen zu stricken.


----------



## TeamAlter (28. Februar 2011)

Im DHX Air ist kein Stickstoff. Wie es gemacht wird incl. Tuning findest du hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6674733&postcount=1

Bzgl. Roco Air: Bilder hab ich keine mehr, aber ich habe alle 4 möglichen Positionen ausprobiert.
Wenn du ihn so wie den DHX einbauen willst, kommst du zu dem Schluss, das die Kolbenstange zu dick bzw. Das Dämpferauge zu kurz ist. Somit kann der Dämpfer nicht weit genug eingeschoben werden damit die Schraube durchgesteckt werden könnte.
Anders herum, also mit Luftkammerseite in Richtung Stützhebel hat man ein ähnliches Problem. Hier stört die Abschrägung, die zum Dämpferauge hin ausläuft. Man müsste aus dem "X" des Hebels am Froggy oder eben am Dämpfercasting etwas ausfräsen um den Dämpfer weit genug reinstecken zu können.

Ist verständlich?


----------



## Freizeit-biker (28. Februar 2011)

OK, das hab ich jetzt verstanden. Schade, aber am Rahmen bau ich nix um. Damit scheiden die Marzoccis also generell aus. Die sind oben am Kopf alle mit so kurz gebauten Augen ausgestattet.

Besten Dank für den Link zum Vox Dämpfer. Dann wollen wir doch mal schauen, ob wir das Ding wieder ruhig gestellt bekommen. 
Wenn der Vox wieder vernünftig läuft, dann kann ich das gesparte Geld ja in einen Coil Dämpfer inverstieren. 
Oder doch den Vivid Air?...


----------



## Asha'man (28. Februar 2011)

Mein Frosch ist auch deutlich >17kg und juckt mich ned die Bohne. Fahre damit alles.  Stahlfeder Van RC2 , Stahlfeder RC5 , schwere aber unverwüstliche original LRS, Saint Kurbel, Saint Bremse etc. wiegen halt. Aber dafür geht wenig kaputt und die Fahreigenschaften sind mir wichtiger, als ein kg mehr oder weniger.

Für Touren kommt jetzt allerdings ein leichterer LRS mit Rubber Queen/Rubber Queen drauf. Alles andere dann Rain King / Baron.


----------



## kinschman (28. Februar 2011)

Freizeit-biker schrieb:


> OK, das hab ich jetzt verstanden. Schade, aber am Rahmen bau ich nix um. Damit scheiden die Marzoccis also generell aus. Die sind oben am Kopf alle mit so kurz gebauten Augen ausgestattet.
> 
> Besten Dank für den Link zum Vox Dämpfer. Dann wollen wir doch mal schauen, ob wir das Ding wieder ruhig gestellt bekommen.
> Wenn der Vox wieder vernünftig läuft, dann kann ich das gesparte Geld ja in einen Coil Dämpfer inverstieren.
> Oder doch den Vivid Air?...




kleiner tipp zum thema dhx-air entlüften...aus dem bilderordner von OZM:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chucknorman (2. März 2011)

Jungs, ich fahr zurzeit an meinem Froggy die Kombi mit 2fach Kurbel 26/36 und Kettenfuehrung wuerde ab jedoch auf einfach vorne wechseln. Touren sollen aber immer noch moeglich sein. Deshalb meine Frage nach einem passenden Kettenblatt. 
Ich muss in der Ebene nicht der schnellste sein, moechte aber jeden Berg bestreiten. Ausdauer und genuegend Schmakes in den Beinen sind vorhanden. Mfg Heiko


----------



## zwente (2. März 2011)

willste jetzt die zähnezahl wissen oder en bestimmtes fabrikat?

kollege von mir fährt mit 36 zähnen jede tour mit und ist nicht als letzter oben ^^


----------



## Freizeit-biker (2. März 2011)

Wenn du dir unbedingt die Knie ruinieren willst, dann fahr 1-fach. 
Wenn du in der Ebenen oder bei leichtem Gefälle noch treten willst, dann brauchst du mindestens 32 Zähne. Selbst mit 32 / 36 auf Dauer bergauf zu treten ist auf Dauer nix für die Knie.


----------



## L0cke (2. März 2011)

Chucknorman schrieb:


> Jungs, ich fahr zurzeit an meinem Froggy die Kombi mit 2fach Kurbel 26/36 und Kettenfuehrung wuerde ab jedoch auf einfach vorne wechseln. Touren sollen aber immer noch moeglich sein. Deshalb meine Frage nach einem passenden Kettenblatt.
> Ich muss in der Ebene nicht der schnellste sein, moechte aber jeden Berg bestreiten. Ausdauer und genuegend Schmakes in den Beinen sind vorhanden. Mfg Heiko



dann am ehesten mit nem 34er vorne und 11-34 hinten,aber wirklich empfehlen würde ich es nicht wenn noch Touren gefahren werden sollen, was bewegt dich denn dazu vorne auf 1-fach zu wechseln?
Gewichtsersparnis?


----------



## Chucknorman (2. März 2011)

Wuesste jetzt nicht, was daran schlecht fuer die Knie ist, wenn ich vorne einfach fahre? Das die Trittfrequenz abnimmt und es schwerer bergauf geht ist meir klar. Grund fuer das Vorhaben sind die vielen Probleme, die ich mittlerweile mit 2fach Kefue gehabt habe. Mal schleift die Kette an der Metallplatte, dann muss man das Lager der Rolle fast woechentlich nachfetten und auserdem soll das Rad auch fuer Enduro Rennen wie Megavalanche oder Maxivalanche rangenommen werden. 
Verspreche mir dadurch eine bessere und ruhigere Fuehrung. 
Hab mittlerweile auch mehrere CC Bikes mit einfach vorne gesehen, dann kann einfach an einem Enduro ja nicht so falsch sein.


----------



## L0cke (2. März 2011)

naja, bei der Mega brauchst vorne schon nen 36er damit du überhaupt richtig treten kannst, ich würd eher mit Umwerfer fahren, tun bei der Mega die Pros auch und ich finde ist dort auch nötig, geht ja auch mal flott berg auf, auch wenn das in den Vids nie rüberkommt.

Wegen Kefü kann ich dir Abhilfe schaffe, ich verwende Keramik-Titanlager, und Keramikkugeln brauchen kein Fett, leicht sind die Kefüs auch .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kinschman (2. März 2011)

@chucknorman:
das kommt halt immer auf die strecken drauf an die du fährst und wie leidensfähig du bist 

ich fahr seit gut 3/4 jahr aus genau den gleichen gründen wie du sie genannt hast nun auch nur einfach, mit nem 32er blatt und 11-34 kassette hinten.
das funktioniert hier im wald einwandfrei.
einige kurze steile stiche muss man dann mal im wiegetritt wegdrücken (deswegen leidensfähigkeit)....aber die sind i.d.r. nie länger als ca. 30-60s.
bergrunter reicht mir das im übrigen auch noch aus - 32 auf 11 ist immer noch lang genug für die meisten bikeparks(bei ner 95er trittfrequenz fährste damit ca. 35km/h).


----------



## L0cke (2. März 2011)

wegen den zwei Kefübestellern, Lager wurden geliefert, doch falsche Maße...



matiosch schrieb:


> Dank 2Ply heute mein Froggy auf 17,4 kg gertrimmt
> Gibt es noch mehr so Schwergewichte?
> Wobei mir Gewicht wirklich egal ist, selbst Touren gehen mit etwas Schmackes in den Beinen...




aua, 17,4kg empfinde ich als heftig, dafür müsste ich mich echt anstrengen dieses Gewicht zu erreichen.



VoikaZ schrieb:


> Hi L0cke,
> 
> meld Dich mal per PM bei mir, ich kann Dir da vielleicht weiterhelfen
> 
> ...



hi, PM ist angekommen, beantworte ich gleich


----------



## Chucknorman (2. März 2011)

Problem bei mir ist, dass ich ca 20km zum Trail radeln muss und das ueberwiegend Strasse. Bin heute mal probehalber nur mit dem 36er Blatt gefahren und durfte feststellen, dass dies vor allem wenn steil bergauf geht nicht gerade eine Erleichterung ist. Fahre hinten eine 11-34 Kasette mit einem 9Fach Sram X.0 Schaltwerk. Ich denke mit genuegend Spacern duerfte die sinnvolle Ausnutzung aller 9 Gaenge moeglich sein. 
Jetzt stellt sich nur noch die Frage 32 oder 34 Kettenlatt. 
Mit dem groeseren hab ich auf Ebenen Strecken mehr Spass mit dm anderen wenns bergauf geht. Lieg ich mit der Annahme richtig?


----------



## Asha'man (2. März 2011)

@Locke: Meine 2 Fach DRS ist total verbogen. Keine Ahnung, wie ich das geschafft habe, weil ja der Bashguard eigentlich davor ist. 

Was hast du denn genau an 2 Fach Kettenführungen gebastelt? Habe das nur am Rande verfolgt und haste mal ein paar Fotos?
Ansonsten wechsel ich wohl auf Blackspire oder ähnlich.


----------



## L0cke (2. März 2011)

Chucknorman schrieb:


> Problem bei mir ist, dass ich ca 20km zum Trail radeln muss und das ueberwiegend Strasse. Bin heute mal probehalber nur mit dem 36er Blatt gefahren und durfte feststellen, dass dies vor allem wenn steil bergauf geht nicht gerade eine Erleichterung ist. Fahre hinten eine 11-34 Kasette mit einem 9Fach Sram X.0 Schaltwerk. Ich denke mit genuegend Spacern duerfte die sinnvolle Ausnutzung aller 9 Gaenge moeglich sein.
> Jetzt stellt sich nur noch die Frage 32 oder 34 Kettenlatt.
> Mit dem groeseren hab ich auf Ebenen Strecken mehr Spass mit dm anderen wenns bergauf geht. Lieg ich mit der Annahme richtig?



da liegst du richtig, aber ich denke deine Lösung ist nichts halbes und nichts ganzes...was hast du denn derzeit für einen Umwerfer montiert.



Asha'man schrieb:


> @Locke: Meine 2 Fach DRS ist total verbogen. Keine Ahnung, wie ich das geschafft habe, weil ja der Bashguard eigentlich davor ist.
> 
> Was hast du denn genau an 2 Fach Kettenführungen gebastelt? Habe das nur am Rande verfolgt und haste mal ein paar Fotos?
> Ansonsten wechsel ich wohl auf Blackspire oder ähnlich.



Du hast ne PM 
Ausschnitt meiner Arbeiten gibt es in meinem Fotoalbum


----------



## Freizeit-biker (4. März 2011)

Weil die Sonne gerade so schön scheint:
Mein Froggy im "leichten" Touren Aufbau. 17,38 kg

Mit anderen Laufrädern und gebirgstauglicher Bereifung (Minion DH 2ply)sind es 18,44 kg.





Mit anderen Pedalen, einer leichten Sattel/Stützen- Kombi (Tune Starkes Stück/Speed Needle Marathon) und einem Direct Mount Vorbau (Sixpack Splitz) sollten dann auch wieder unter 17 kg drin sein. 
Damit sollten dann einige Höhenmeter bergauf zu bewältigen sein. Von der Geo her passt es auf jedenfall prima.


----------



## funbiker9 (4. März 2011)

gefällt mir mit der Boxxer


----------



## Freizeit-biker (4. März 2011)

Danke, mir auch. 
Mit etwas Hinterrad-Umsetzen bekommt man das Teil auch weiterhin um die engen Kehren herum. Wenigstens bergab. 

Und tourentauglich (bei angepasster Geschwindigkeit) ist der Bock auch noch. Ich hab heute nachmittag ca. 1400 hm mit dem Teil gefahren. Da sag einer eine DC-Gabel ist nicht Uphill- tauglich.


----------



## Papa Midnight (4. März 2011)

Ach was. Siehst doch, daß das geht  Schöner Frosch!


----------



## Opti185 (4. März 2011)

Hallo Leute.Hier ein Froggy aus Wien.Zwar nicht in grün,-aber bisschen grün ist dabei.Wiegt derzeit 15,2kg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bockel (5. März 2011)

sehr sehr schön 

das 318er von 2010 ist und bleibt mein favourit 

P.S.: was für einen bashGuard und Kefü fährst du ?

und woher kommen die 2 verlorenen kilos hauptsächlich her ?!
 ich will nämlich auch abspecken 

gruß
bockel


----------



## Opti185 (5. März 2011)

Sorry-sind doch 15,6kg 

Geändert hab ich:

Laufräder: Mavic Crossmax SX
Kurbeln   : Truvativ Stylo OCT 2.2 36/24
Lenker    : Spank Oozy Bar Scandium
Vorbau   : Straitline Splite Steerer 35mm
1 Reifen  : X-King prodection 2,4
Schläuche:Schwalbe Freeride
Kefü       : Shaman Racing Commander carbon
Bashguard: Shaman Rockring 2011
Kette      : Wippermann Connex
Kasette   : Shimano Xt 11-32Z
Sattel     : Selle Italia SLR Troy Lee
Pedale     : No Name 320g
Kcnc       : Sattelklemme,Schaltwerkrollen,paar Titan u. Aluschrauben

es kommt noch ein Chrisking Steuersatz u. Sram X0 in grün.Gabel kommt am Jahresende.(warscheinlich eine Fox o. Lyric)


----------



## L0cke (5. März 2011)

ich muss es einfach nochmal in groß posten U. , sieht echt gut aus mit der Boxxer 







Freizeit-biker schrieb:


> Weil die Sonne gerade so schön scheint:
> Mein Froggy im "leichten" Touren Aufbau. 17,38 kg
> Mit anderen Laufrädern und gebirgstauglicher Bereifung (Minion DH 2ply)sind es 18,44 kg.
> Mit anderen Pedalen, einer leichten Sattel/Stützen- Kombi (Tune Starkes Stück/Speed Needle Marathon) und einem Direct Mount Vorbau (Sixpack Splitz) sollten dann auch wieder unter 17 kg drin sein.
> Damit sollten dann einige Höhenmeter bergauf zu bewältigen sein. Von der Geo her passt es auf jedenfall prima.



Gewicht ist zwar heftig, aber dagegen kämpfen wir ja bald an 



bockel schrieb:


> P.S.: was für einen bashGuard und Kefü fährst du ?
> und woher kommen die 2 verlorenen kilos hauptsächlich her ?!
> ich will nämlich auch abspecken
> gruß
> bockel



er hat unter anderem vorne einen Leichtbaureifen der 600g Klasse montiert, empfinde ich als etwas wiedersprüchlich (und ja ich bin den Reifen schon gefahren Opti185 )



Opti185 schrieb:


> Sorry-sind doch 15,6kg
> Geändert hab ich:
> Laufräder: Mavic Crossmax SX
> Kurbeln   : Truvativ Stylo OCT 2.2 36/24
> ...



Ganz verstehe ich deine Liste nicht, für den Preis hättest du noch beim Vorbau deutlich leichtere bekommen, genauso Kurbel, die ist praktisch nicht leichter als die Deore, und hat dazu ein Lager was gerne mal den Geist aufgibt, dann AM Reifen mit denen du nicht mal im Ansatz das Fahrwerk als Normalsterblicher ausnutzen kannst, aber dafür wieder einen Schwalbe Freeride Schlauch....

Ein grünes X.0 würde ich auch nicht montieren, das wird zu unruhig


----------



## bockel (5. März 2011)

falls ihr zeit habt

bewertet doch mal meine einkaufsliste 

nc17 stinger kefü (90g)
syncros fric vorbau (124 (!) g)
wellgo mg pedale (360g) kriege ich für 40 euro glatt)
race face atlas bashguard (75-85 (?)g)


----------



## L0cke (5. März 2011)

bockel schrieb:


> falls ihr zeit habt
> 
> bewertet doch mal meine einkaufsliste
> 
> ...



Stinger ist bewährt, gibts auch was mit 28g (Lofü) , kostet aber ca das doppelte.
Vorbau ist ok, von Superstar Components gibts einen der hat in 50mm unter 110g.
Pedale, geht , von Superstrar mit 300g und hat sogar noch Stahlachse (würde ich im FR-Bereich bevorzugen) gibts für meine ich 60 Euro, mit Titanachse, da wiegen die Pedale 260g für 90 Euro.
Bash, gut leicht und hält soweit mir bekannt, nur Loba ist noch 20g leichter


----------



## agnes (5. März 2011)

geiles froggy locke. ist das deins?

ach wenn ich das so sehe...ich brauche auch ein froggy.


----------



## Downhillalex02 (5. März 2011)

ich find die boxxer nicht so passend 

in ein Froggy gehört eine SC !


----------



## Opti185 (5. März 2011)

@ Locke

Wegen den Reifen dachte ich mir,-probiere ihn halt.Falls er schmarr`n is bekommt ihn die Freundin.
Die Kurbeln hatte ich schon.Hab sie montiert weil sie halt schöner ist als die Deore.
Ich weiss das es leichtere Vorbauten gibt für das Geld,-aber,der Straitline is voll Porno.

u. wegen der grünen X0 meinst du mit "unruhig" zu viel grün?

Trotzdem danke für dein Feedback


----------



## lukiluk (5. März 2011)

@opti: welcher Bezirk, und wo Bistn immer so unterwegs?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## agnes (5. März 2011)

also grade das mit der boxxer gefällt mir super. das war auch ein grund für mich ein speci enduro 09 zu kaufen. ich fand das einfach nur geil mit der doppel brücke.


----------



## Opti185 (5. März 2011)

@ lukiluk

Wohne im 23.Bezirk.5 min vom Wienerwald entfernt.(Wiener Hütte,Perchtoldsdorfer Heide,Aninger).
Können uns ja mal treffen wenn du lust hast.

Und ich dachte schon ich bin der einzige Wiener mit einem Froggy.


----------



## L0cke (5. März 2011)

agnes schrieb:


> geiles froggy locke. ist das deins?
> 
> ach wenn ich das so sehe...ich brauche auch ein froggy.



neinnein, ist das Froggy vom Freizeitbiker, meines ist das hier, wiegt 14,84g wie auf dem Bild zu sehen





ich sahs 4 Monate nemmer richtig auf dem Bike (wegen Generalüberholung), nur zwei mal kurz um zum Edeka zu fahren und einmal 100 Meter um die neue Bremsen zu testen (da wo mir das Schaltauge abgerissen ist).
Heute die erste richtige Ausfahrt seit meinem letzten Snowvideo, war ne echt schöne Runde mit dir Soso 



Opti185 schrieb:


> @ Locke
> 
> Wegen den Reifen dachte ich mir,-probiere ihn halt.Falls er schmarr`n is bekommt ihn die Freundin.
> Die Kurbeln hatte ich schon.Hab sie montiert weil sie halt schöner ist als die Deore.
> ...



Aso, die arme Freundin bekommt den X wenns dir net gefällt, das ist ja gemeint, meine bekommt nur das was ich für den jeweiligen Bereich auch nehmen würde ^^.
Kein Problem mit dem Feedback, wenn Fragen sind kannst auch ne PM schreiben, helfe gerne 
Und ja mit dem grünen X.0 wird es zu "unruhig" habs schonmal gesehen und es sah nicht schön aus, lieber würde ich grüne Schrauben (ich dreh passende) an ein silbernes X.0 machen, sowei grüne Rollen, hab ich bei mir auch gemacht, wobei ich die grünen Rollen noch vom Soso bekomme und er dafür meine goldenen ^^.


hier mal mein 2005er X.0, hat allerdings schwarze Rollen drin und noch das Design mit dem Lack statt poliert




hier mal ein 2009er mit goldenen Röllchen und Schrauben, sowie Rückplatte (Lorüs) aus Carbon von mir.


----------



## L0cke (6. März 2011)

mir ist heut das Radl von Soso79 vor die Linse gelaufen


----------



## lukiluk (6. März 2011)

Opti185 schrieb:


> @ lukiluk
> 
> Wohne im 23.Bezirk.5 min vom Wienerwald entfernt.(Wiener Hütte,Perchtoldsdorfer Heide,Aninger).
> Können uns ja mal treffen wenn du lust hast.
> ...



Ah Leiwand 
Hab früher auch am Maurer Berg gewohnt, jetzt wohn ich im 16ten... Wilhelminenberg gleich ums Eck - is ganz ok zum biken, könnte besser sein

Wenn du nicht zu oag drauf bist können wir gern mal was "anreissen"  
Hab jetzt nach einer längeren Pause wieder angefangen.

Lg Lukas

P.s.:Ich kenn sogar noch einen mit einem 318 von 2010


----------



## agnes (6. März 2011)

so gefällt mir das froggy. ist das eine bos gabel? weißt du vielleicht was das bike wiegt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funbiker9 (6. März 2011)

L0cke schrieb:


> mir ist heut das Radl von Soso79 vor die Linse gelaufen



Mächtig geil die Kiste . Ein absolutes Froggy


----------



## L0cke (6. März 2011)

agnes schrieb:


> so gefällt mir das froggy. ist das eine bos gabel? weißt du vielleicht was das bike wiegt?



Ist eine weiße Rock Shox Totem Solo Air 1"5, das Bike dürfte, so wie ich es grad überschlagen habe 16,4kg wiegen.

Soso79 Air/Coil, DH Schlappen und verstellbarer Sattelstütze 16,4
Locke Coil/Coil mit Enduroschlappen 14,9


----------



## L0cke (7. März 2011)

war mein erster schneller Testshot mit meiner neuen Cam, schnell geschnitten und schnell hochgeladen aus Zeitmangel, also nichts wirklich von Qualität und eher Pausenfutter...


----------



## eljugador (8. März 2011)

Hallo leute so bin auch am umbauen  und habe ne liste an neuerungen und nun nach dem es bei mir mit Geld nicht su gut aussieht als schüler wollte ich wissen ob ihr billigere und leichtere parts kennt hier mal die liste:

-xtr kurbel 2010 singelspeed
-dura ace kette 10fach
-x9 schaltwerk 2011 10fach
-x9 shifter 10fach
-vorbau 50mm noch auf der suche?????
-laufräder hope pro2 ztr fow und laser mit alu nippeln
-sattel noch auf der suche???????
-sattelstütze noch auf der suche ????????
-pedalle noch auf der suche???????
-totem coil 2010
-cane creek xx steuersatz
-akira revox (wenn buget noch zulässt)

so ich hoffe ihr habt ein paar gut vorschläge für parts oder vielleicht verkauft ihr ja paar teile die ich suche oder so mfg Michel


----------



## L0cke (8. März 2011)

Gerade fertig geworden, evtl ist es ja für den ein oder anderen interessant, spart gegenüber den durchschnittlichen Topcaps bei 1 1/8 Schaft (18g) 12 bzw 14g, bei 15" daher mehr.

Lapierre Topcap






Loca A-Cap 1 1/8 inkl Aluschraube für 1 1/8 Schaft






das gleiche fast nochmal, diesmal aber nur als reine Abdeckkappe und nicht zum einstellen des Lagerspiels geeignet.
Loca 1 1/8 light





Loca A-Cap 1,5" für 1,5" Schaft





nochmals für 1,5" Schaft, jedoch diesmal nur als Eignung zum Abdeckung des Schaftes.
Loca 1,5" light


----------



## L0cke (8. März 2011)

eljugador schrieb:


> Hallo leute so bin auch am umbauen  und habe ne liste an neuerungen und nun nach dem es bei mir mit Geld nicht su gut aussieht als schüler wollte ich wissen ob ihr billigere und leichtere parts kennt hier mal die liste: *also das was du in der Liste hast, ist zwar leicht, aber nicht gerade billig  *
> 
> -xtr kurbel 2010 singelspeed *bissel teuer, lieber eine neue XT gekauft, Kettenblätter auf Ebay verkauft (beingt meist 40-60 Euro) und für da gesparte Geld eine Titanfeder gekauft, spart 200g und damit besseres Preis/Gramm verhältnis als XTR gegen XT *
> -dura ace kette 10fach *XT geht auch ist günstiger und nicht schwerer*
> ...



Was für ne Kefü oder Bash hast du dran?


----------



## eljugador (8. März 2011)

L0cke schrieb:


> Was für ne Kefü oder Bash hast du dran?



Habe vor die lg1+ weiter zu fahren  aber jetzt muss ich erst mal bestellen wo bekomme ich die superstar parts her?


----------



## L0cke (8. März 2011)

eljugador schrieb:


> Habe vor die lg1+ weiter zu fahren  aber jetzt muss ich erst mal bestellen wo bekomme ich die superstar parts her?



gut, wegen Superstarteilen geht man einfach so vor , lässt sich auch zumeist auf alle anderen Bereiche des alltäglichen Lebens anwenden....


----------



## eljugador (8. März 2011)

L0cke schrieb:


> gut, wegen Superstarteilen geht man einfach so vor , lässt sich auch zumeist auf alle anderen Bereiche des alltäglichen Lebens anwenden....



Na danke  aber ist die was bei der suche aufgefallen? Die teile gibts bei der suche nur in übersee und nicht bei crc ( ich hätte raper werden sollen) ps echt wunderschönes bike Locke , hat sonst noch jemand ideen für parts Oder ähnliches


----------



## L0cke (8. März 2011)

eljugador schrieb:


> Na danke  aber ist die was bei der suche aufgefallen? Die teile gibts bei der suche nur in übersee und nicht bei crc ( ich hätte raper werden sollen) ps echt wunderschönes bike Locke , hat sonst noch jemand ideen für parts Oder ähnliches



Die Teile von Superstar kommen von der Insel, wie CRC auch, Versand etc. sollte da kein Problem sein, zumindest war es bei meinen Sendungen von Superstar bisher kein Problem .
Schön das dir mein Bike gefällt, aber ich glaube du musst eher mal die Superstarseite genau angucken  *wegduck*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eljugador (9. März 2011)

L0cke schrieb:


> Die Teile von Superstar kommen von der Insel, wie CRC auch, Versand etc. sollte da kein Problem sein, zumindest war es bei meinen Sendungen von Superstar bisher kein Problem .
> Schön das dir mein Bike gefällt, aber ich glaube du musst eher mal die Superstarseite genau angucken  *wegduck*


Wie siehts mit zoll usw aus hast nicht bezahlen müssen ?


----------



## Asha'man (9. März 2011)

@elju: Innerhalb der EU?! Nein.


----------



## Freizeit-biker (9. März 2011)

eljugador schrieb:


> Hallo leute so bin auch am umbauen und habe ne liste an neuerungen und nun nach dem es bei mir mit Geld nicht su gut aussieht als schüler wollte ich wissen ob ihr billigere und leichtere parts kennt hier mal die liste:
> 
> -xtr kurbel 2010 singelspeed
> -dura ace kette 10fach
> ...


tune Speed-Needle Marathon? 109 gr. Sitzen geht auf dem Sattel sehr gut. Ob er harten Enduro Einsatz aushält weiss ich noch nicht. Ich teste z.Z. auf dem Zesty





			
				eljugador schrieb:
			
		

> -sattelstütze noch auf der suche ????????


Tune Starkes Stück 185 gr. Wird laut Auskunft Tune vom Klausmann seit Jahren im DH- Wettbewerb gefahren. Wurde mir von Tune als stabil genug für Enduro/Freeride zugesichert.





			
				eljugador schrieb:
			
		

> -pedalle noch auf der suche???????


SIXPACK - Pedale Icon Titanium -MG- nur 265g wurden hier im Forum in der AL Version als sehr gut getestet





			
				eljugador schrieb:
			
		

> -totem coil 2010
> -cane creek xx steuersatz
> -akira revox (wenn buget noch zulässt)


oder gleich den Vivid Air? Soll vom Fahrverhalten wie ein Stahlfederdämpfer funktionieren.





			
				eljugador schrieb:
			
		

> so ich hoffe ihr habt ein paar gut vorschläge für parts oder vielleicht verkauft ihr ja paar teile die ich suche oder so mfg Michel


----------



## L0cke (9. März 2011)

Sag mal was habt ihr denn für einen Unterricht, wir hatten den EU-Apparat vor vielen Jahren in der 7 oder 8 Klasse, da haben wir schon gelernt, das in der EU kein Zoll anfällt 



Freizeit-biker schrieb:


> tune Speed-Needle Marathon? 109 gr. Sitzen geht auf dem Sattel sehr gut. Ob er harten Enduro Einsatz aushält weiss ich noch nicht. Ich teste z.Z. auf dem Zesty
> Tune Starkes Stück 185 gr. Wird laut Auskunft Tune vom Klausmann seit Jahren im DH- Wettbewerb gefahren. Wurde mir von Tune als stabil genug für Enduro/Freeride zugesichert.SIXPACK - Pedale Icon Titanium -MG- nur 265g
> *gleiche wie Superstar, nur 3x so teuer * wurden hier im Forum in der AL Version als sehr gut getestetoder gleich den Vivid Air? Soll vom Fahrverhalten wie ein Stahlfederdämpfer funktionieren.*ein Vivid wiegt in passender Länge über 600g, ein getunter Revox mit Titanfeder unter 700g, da nimmt man lieber ne Feder würd ich sagen *


----------



## eljugador (9. März 2011)

Na tut mir leit ich wusste es nicht  ich dachte auf alle waren aus dem Ausland muss Zoll gezahlt werden ??? Bildungslücke in Bayern. Nun weis einer noch zufällig ob ich für dura ace 10fach kasette mit 2011 x9 jede Kurbel fahren kann? Das tun Zeug ist echt schick aber mir zu teuer


----------



## L0cke (9. März 2011)

ja kannst jede Kurbel und Kettenblatt nehmen, da hat sich nciht wirklich etwas geändert was es unmöglich macht diese Kombi zu fahren, also zumindest bei den Kettenblättern der XT, hat sich bei der Dicke der Zähne an den Kettenblättern (an verschiedenen Stellen nachgemesssen) nichts von 2009  zu 2011er Version geändert laut Feinmessschieber.

Wie in Bayern lernt man so was nicht oO, ohje, dabei wollten sie ja vor einiger Zeit noch, dass ihre Schulabschlüsse gegenüber den anderen Bundesländern "aufgewertet" werden


----------



## hopfer (9. März 2011)

Also ich hatte es 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




zwar erst in der 10... aber es kam in Geschichte in Verbindung mit der EU dran, kann mich aber auch täuschen und es kam früher dran.


----------



## L0cke (9. März 2011)

hehe, wir hatten es in Politik/Wirschaft, sowie in Geschichte, schon interessant wie die Lehrpläne etc.innerhalb der verschiedenen Bundesländer  abzuweichen scheinen, genauso Abiturvoraussetzungen, Thüringen braucht man einen Schnitt von 2,0 (Gesamtdurchschnitt aller Fächer) bzw. Ausnahmegenemigung durch die Lehrer um zur Oberstufe zugelassen zu werden, in Hessen reicht der "Wille der Eltern" wenn man seit der 5. auf das Gymnasium geht bzw. beim wechseln von Realschule auf das Gymnasium nach der 10. Klasse ein Schnitt von 3,0 in den Hauptfächern, Mathe,Deutsch,Englisch, Rest ist meine ich egal solang der Schnitt in den Nebenfächern nicht über 4,0 liegt.
Thüringen setzt die Anfangshürde hoch, Hessen die Endhürde, Stichwort Analysis, dass Thüringer Matheabi ist da echt leicht gegenüber dem hessischem, einmal aus einer simplen Aufgabe Hochpunkt,Tiefpunkt, Wendepunkt berechnet , schon biste sicher, Hessen dagegen, musst du ersteinmal den Text verstehen, dann alles rausschreiben,, Gleichungssysteme aufstellen 3 Unbekannte ausrechnen, hast du dies getan darfst du dann endlich Hoch- Tiefpunkt etc lösen und hast schlussendlich gerade mal 10-15% der Arbeit....


----------



## eljugador (9. März 2011)

Nun also ich weis von nem kupel weis ich das Bayer das schwerste bildungssystem hat aber das ändert nichts dran das absoluter Lehrermangel herscht und ich in Geschichte Mathe hatte und technischzeichen nicht wählbar war , das hatte ich aber für die technikerscchule gebraucht ???? Nun habe jetzt den Hersteller von superstarsparts gefunden macht ht components und das zu nem super Preis  Gruß michel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## L0cke (10. März 2011)

Lehrermangel wird überall in deutschland herschen, und wer schlussendlich wirklich das schwerste Bildungssystem hat werden wir nicht beantworten können, um so etwas beurteilen zu können haben sich die meisten unter uns sicherlich nicht ausführlich genug mit den verschiedenen Blidungssystemen beschäftigt.



morgen sind die Lager da, dann poste ich ein paar Kefüs, so lange ein paar Bashguards von mir für User

Alle sind 5mm dick und sollten auch dicke Aufsetzer aushalten, könnt z.B. Soso79 fragen was er von seinem Bash hält .

Loba C 36t




Loba H 36t




Loba RF 36t




Loba RF 36t "Zabone"




hier noch ein Loba mit Lapierrelogo, wie in der User Soso79 fährt:


----------



## eljugador (10. März 2011)

Da hast du recht kann keiner genau sagen aber Unterschiede gibt es zumindesten finde ich? Sag mal hast du auch 2 fach kefu im Angebot und was kostet so was? MfG Michel


----------



## L0cke (10. März 2011)

Hi, ja habe ich grober Überblick kannst du dir hier verschaffen, da du wahrscheinlich ISCG fahren wirst kann ich dir sagen, das da eine Führung 28-30g wiegen wird, wegen Preisen schreib mir eine PM, mit den groben Daten wie Montagestandard, Schraubenfarbe etc.


----------



## zabone (10. März 2011)

Hey L0cke, das is ja mal en pornöser Bash geworden  kann's kaum erwarten ihn an den Frosch zu schrauben, poste dann mal ein Bild wie es mit der Race Face Sixc zusammen aussieht


----------



## L0cke (10. März 2011)

zabone schrieb:


> Hey L0cke, das is ja mal en pornöser Bash geworden  kann's kaum erwarten ihn an den Frosch zu schrauben, poste dann mal ein Bild wie es mit der Race Face Sixc zusammen aussieht



hehe mach das, ich tippe auf taschentuchwürdigen Gesamtporno


----------



## eljugador (11. März 2011)

http://www.ht-components.com/ht_portal/product/list?cname=pedal&cname2=dh/fr/4x&productCname=air   ist der produzent von crc und superstars und gibt es hier richtig günstig gruss Michel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa Midnight (11. März 2011)

Das ist einer der größten Hersteller in dem Bereich. Die machen eine unglaubliche Anzahl an verschiedenen Produkten und Qualitätsstufen.


----------



## gebirgsradler (13. März 2011)

Das Lager meines Froggys am Horstlink auf der Antriebseite knarzt und hat Spiel: Kann mir jemand eine Quelle für Ersatzteilbestellung nennen ?

Danke !


----------



## lukiluk (13. März 2011)

kurze frage:

ich hab hinten eine neue feder reingebaut weil mir die standardfeder etwas zu weich war. der typ im bikeladen meinte ich kann da irgendeine feder nehmen die von den dimensionen her passt (also muss nicht unbedingt fox sein - auf die fox federn hätt ich ewig warten müssen).

hab jetzt eine 400er marzocchi feder drinnen. sie ist kürzer als die alte fox aber eben härter. sag passt jetzt gut nur kommt es mir jetzt so vor als würde das bike beim pedalieren deutlich mehr wippen...?! 

kann das an der federlänge bzw. an den windungen liegen? muss ich einfach die feder mehr vorspannen? oder bild ich mir alles nur ein? 

danke 
grüße lukas


----------



## Asha'man (13. März 2011)

@gebirgsradler: Derjenige steht genau über deinem Post. Schreib Papa mal ne PN, der besorgt dir die Dinger dann recht fix. Mein Frosch hat auch überall geknarzt. Dann habe ich ALLE Lager auseinander genommen und alles gereinigt und an den richtigen Stellen gefettet und es war Ruhe. Und jetzt...1-2 Monate später geht das wieder los.  Ich will fahren und nicht basteln. *grrr* Schuld ist wohl ne recht heftige Schlammschlacht...war aber geil... 

@lukiluk: Wenn die Feder min. 3" hat, dann reicht es von der Länge. Eine härtere Feder sollte trotzdem weniger wippen, als ne Weiche. Die Vorspannung stellst du so ein, dass der Sag passt. Also entweder so, wie du ihn vorher hattest oder wie es dir eben gefällt. Mehr Sag -> mehr Wippen. Das heisst es kann schon an der Vorspannung liegen.
Manchmal liest man auch, dass unterschiedliche Federn andere Charakteristiken haben. Ich hab davon aber keine Ahnung, da müssen andere was zu sagen.

Fahre übrigens auch eine BOS Feder im Fox Dämpfer.


----------



## fredmeister (14. März 2011)

Hey!

hat jemand Erfahrung beim Lager einstellen von 09/10 Deemax? Fahre die jetzt seit knapp 2 Monaten habe leicht Spiel in den Lagern am Hinterrad. Habs dann mit dem mitgelieferten Schlüssel nachgezogen, dann hatte ich den Iendruck das Spiel war weg. Nach 2-3 Abfahrten wars allerdings wieder da. Ist die Lösung jetzt jedesmal nachziehen oder gibts da noch n anderen Trick?
Beste Grüße und Danke!
Freddy


----------



## L0cke (14. März 2011)

Wie sieht denn die Lagervorspanneinrichtung beim Deemax aktuell aus, kann mich gerade nicht daran entsinnen, wie bei Shimano?


was neues fürs Froggy 




parallel zum Lots-Projekt, hab ich noch für den Fall der Fälle eine serienfertige Teleskopstütze für Endurorennen besorgt:


----------



## fredmeister (14. März 2011)

Auf der einen Seite sind 6 kleine Bohrungen, da passt das von Mavic mitgelieferte Tool zum fixieren rein, auf der anderen Seite kann man mit nem 17er Maulschlüssel fixieren. Dann kann man die beiden gegeneinander festziehen.


----------



## hopfer (14. März 2011)

Eigentlich ganz einfach:
Achse auseinander bauen Gewinde gründlich reinigen (entfetten) Schraubensicherung drauf und wieder festschrauben (Achtung nicht zu fest)

@Locke 
zum wiegen bin ich leider noch nicht gekommen gelobe aber Besserung! 

auf die Ti feder bin ich neidisch und zwar sehr!


----------



## Asha'man (14. März 2011)

Die Nukeproof Federn gibts bei CRC fÃ¼r ca. 160â¬. HÃ¤tte ich auch gern, aber dass ist mir Leichtbau nicht wert...zumindest vorerst.


----------



## eljugador (14. März 2011)

@Locke was wiegst du wenn 350 feder fährst?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## L0cke (14. März 2011)

hopfer schrieb:


> @Locke
> zum wiegen bin ich leider noch nicht gekommen gelobe aber Besserung!
> 
> auf die Ti feder bin ich neidisch und zwar sehr!



hab mich schon bissel gewundert, aber wenns noch kommt ist es ok, ich hab von meinen Sachen auch noch nicht alles oben, höchstens die Hälfte...

Danke, Titanfeder hab ich lange überlegt, aber ohne kriminell zu werden kann ich kaum noch sinnig Gewicht sparen, die SLX wird noch runterkommen und eine XT montiert, spart 40g und ein anderes Kettenblatt kommt auch, sind nochmals 20g, Vorbau ebenso, Minimum 50g, Lenker ginge auch noch 50g aber erstmal schaun, die Fettpolster wenden langsam echt klein. und die titanfedern bekomm ich echt günstig, und 200g konnt ich kaum günstiger sparen 



Asha'man schrieb:


> Die Nukeproof Federn gibts bei CRC für ca. 160. Hätte ich auch gern, aber dass ist mir Leichtbau nicht wert...zumindest vorerst.



aber nicht in der Länge für einen 240er Dämpfer 



eljugador schrieb:


> @Locke was wiegst du wenn 350 feder fährst?



ich wiege 75-77kg im Adamskostum, fahrfertig dürften es 80-84 sein, ein Fullface wiegt ja alleine schon bald 1kg.....

Ob die Härte passt wird sich zeigen, bin bisher mit der 300er echt zufrieden gewesen, im Revox genau richtig, im Van ne Spur zu weich.
Naja Papa fährt bei ähnlichem Gewicht eine 325er Ti Feder und mit der Formel die ich genommen habe um zu schaun was für mich die optimale Härte ist bin ich auf 333 genommen, also hab ich von 300 aus die nächsthöhere normal erhältliche Federrate genommen


so, fast fertig mein Radl, gibt schon mal Zwischenstandsbild .






Die Gewichte sind alle einzeln auch in meinem Fotoalbum zu finden


----------



## hopfer (14. März 2011)

warum den jetzt einen Fox Van R ????


----------



## L0cke (14. März 2011)

hopfer schrieb:


> warum den jetzt einen Fox Van R ????



weil der Revox grad nicht da ist, sondern noch zwei Orte weiter liegt, werd ich morgen holen denke ich, und dann den Service machen,aber so lang muss das Froggy trotzdem fahrbereit sein, auch wenn ich nicht fahren sollte, evtl fahr ich ja mit dem Froggy den Revox holen.... 

(wer an dieser Stelle auf die fehlenden Pedale hinaus will, so was hat man in 20 Sekunden drin )


----------



## hopfer (14. März 2011)

dann ist ja gut, habe mich schon gewundert....


----------



## L0cke (14. März 2011)

neee ^^, also ganz ohne Akira-Revox kann ich nicht, höchstens einen Tausch gegene einen Cane Creek DB könnt ich mir vorstellen....

Im übrigen der Van r fährt sich total schwammig und ohne Feedback, wenn du im Stand drückst denkst WOW beim fahren eher zum heulen gegenüber dem Revox.


----------



## hopfer (14. März 2011)

Hab mir jetzt den Vivid geholt und bin am selber shimen sehr interessant das ganze!
kann man wirklich viel machen und macht mir zum ausprobieren auch einen Heiden spaß 

bis Mai sollte ich ein wirklich gutes set up gefunden haben.

hab übrigens gerade zwei Bilder hochgeladen RC4 und Feder in/für 241mm


----------



## slang (14. März 2011)

L0cke schrieb:


> (wer an dieser Stelle auf die fehlenden Pedale hinaus will, so was hat man in 20 Sekunden drin )



Doch, mach ich 
Shimano 970er bringen dir ca. 25g.

slang


----------



## lukiluk (14. März 2011)

L0cke schrieb:


> Wie sieht denn die Lagervorspanneinrichtung beim Deemax aktuell aus, kann mich gerade nicht daran entsinnen, wie bei Shimano?
> 
> 
> was neues fürs Froggy
> ...



Freu mich schon auf ein Review von der Reverb


----------



## Asha'man (14. März 2011)

@Locke: 350x3" kostet 166â¬.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## L0cke (14. März 2011)

slang schrieb:


> Doch, mach ich
> Shimano 970er bringen dir ca. 25g.
> 
> slang



jaja , die kosten mich aber nicht nur 5 Euro 



lukiluk schrieb:


> Freu mich schon auf ein Review von der Reverb



ohje, wollt die eig nur als Reserve innen Schrank legen und für Rennen wenn sich kein Fehler einschleichen darf wie es bei nem Proto mal passieren kann, aber ich glaube das sollte ein kräftiger Hinweiß darauf sein das ich die nun testen soll?



Asha'man schrieb:


> @Locke: 350x3" kostet 166.



grad gesehn stimmt, aber egal meine war immer noch ne große Ecke günstiger


----------



## lukiluk (15. März 2011)

L0cke schrieb:


> ohje, wollt die eig nur als Reserve innen Schrank legen und für Rennen wenn sich kein Fehler einschleichen darf wie es bei nem Proto mal passieren kann, aber ich glaube das sollte ein kräftiger Hinweiß darauf sein das ich die nun testen soll?



ach.. dafür ist die doch viel zu schade, ausserdem wärs mal toll einen aussagekräftigen Test über das Ding zu bekommen von jemanden dem man vertrauen kann und der sich auskennt  

den ganzen tests in den magazinen trau ich halt so gar nicht... da ich mir die Reverb gerne kaufen würde aber kein geld zum fenster raushauen kann/will wärs halt super wenn man da weiß was Sache ist.
Wenn du keinen bock hast is es nachtürlich auch ok


----------



## Freizeit-biker (15. März 2011)

Zur Reverb:

Ich bewege die Reverb seit Anfang des Jahres im Zesty. Das muss bei mir für ein AM schon ganz schön was aushalten. Vorher hatte ich dort eine Joplin 3 drin. Im Froggy ist eine KS I 950 R drin. 
Die Reverb erfüllt bisher noch am zuverlässigsten den Dienst. Über den Vergleich mit der Joplin brauch man nicht sprechen. 
Und gegenüber der KS zickt das Ding auch deutlich weniger. 
Weiter ausführliche Infos zur Reverb kannst du z.B. hier finden. 

Ansonsten Sufu: Komponenten werden nicht nur am Froggy oder andern LP's gefahren. 
Nicht dass das hier so endet wie im Liteville Forum. Da machen sie für fast für jedes Anbauteil einen extra Fred auf.


----------



## lukiluk (15. März 2011)

hey,

@freizeitbiker

danke, den fred kenn ich eh schon - ich kann halt schwer nachvollziehen ob die kollegen da eine ahnung haben bzw ob es sich vllt evtl sogar um bedienungs/installationsfehler handelt. da wär ich bei locke sicher, dass der da keinen mist baut ;-)

aber vermutlich wird das meiste schon stimmen...


----------



## L0cke (15. März 2011)

lukiluk schrieb:


> ach.. dafür ist die doch viel zu schade, ausserdem wärs mal toll einen aussagekräftigen Test über das Ding zu bekommen von jemanden dem man vertrauen kann und der sich auskennt
> 
> den ganzen tests in den magazinen trau ich halt so gar nicht... da ich mir die Reverb gerne kaufen würde aber kein geld zum fenster raushauen kann/will wärs halt super wenn man da weiß was Sache ist.
> Wenn du keinen bock hast is es nachtürlich auch ok





lukiluk schrieb:


> hey,
> 
> @freizeitbiker
> 
> ...



ehrt mich ja schon sehr ^^, gut ich werd sie bissel testen, aber Start nicht vor nächster Woche, vorher hab ich noch andere Dinge die mich gut einspannen....

mfg Locke


----------



## L0cke (15. März 2011)

hopfer schrieb:


> Hab mir jetzt den Vivid geholt und bin am selber shimen sehr interessant das ganze!
> kann man wirklich viel machen und macht mir zum ausprobieren auch einen Heiden spaß
> 
> bis Mai sollte ich ein wirklich gutes set up gefunden haben.
> ...



schön das was ins IBC Weightwatchersalbum kommt 


Vivid mag gut sein zum spielen wenn man es kann,geht auf dem weg zum können auch nicht so viel kaputt wie bei manch anderem Dämpfer ist recht simpel aufgebaut, im Vergleich zum Revox.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## en_masse (17. März 2011)

Hi Männers,

könnte jemand von euch ein pic von der Zugverlegung am Tretlager machen? Hab meine zwar schon verlegt, aber bin mir grad echt unschlüssig, ob das so passt.

Wär dick!


----------



## thomatos (18. März 2011)

Hallo,
hat jemand von euch schon mal Erfahrungen mit dem Diverse Dueler Dämpfer (im Froggy) gemacht?
Nachdem ich mein Froggy jetzt mit einer 66RC3Ti gepimpt habe, will ich jetzt auch den Fox Van rausschmeissen. 

Hier ein paar Links zu dem Dämpfer:
http://www.dsp-racing.com/duelercoilshock.asp
http://www.singletracks.com/blog/mtb-gear/diverse-suspension-dueler-rear-shock-review/
http://www.pinkbike.com/news/diverse-suspension-dueler-review-2010.html

Der Preis ist ziemlich gut dafür dass er gleich mit Titan Feder kommt.
Glaubt ihr, dass der ins Froggy passt, ohne irgendwo anzuschlagen?
Abhängig von dem Preis, den mir mein Händler nennt werd ich wohl einen bestellen 

mfg
thomatos


----------



## blackleaf (18. März 2011)

Würd mich auch interessieren...vor allem bei dem Preis...


----------



## Papa Midnight (18. März 2011)

Shirt â¬ 49,-
Short â¬ 109.-
Bitte vorbestellen, weil die unter Garantie wieder ganz schnell weg sind...


----------



## Freizeit-biker (18. März 2011)

Und das Kleidungstück in der Bildmitte?


----------



## Papa Midnight (18. März 2011)

Das würde dir bestimmt gut stehen, was?


----------



## Freizeit-biker (18. März 2011)

Hm, ich bau ins Froggy lieber erst mal einen Vivid Air ein. Damit kommt man dann doch besser die Berge hoch. Bikepark, Shuttel oder Lift sind dann doch (noch) nicht die Regel. 
Eine Probefahrt wäre aber trotzdem mal eine feine Sache. 
Gibts eigentlich wieder ein LP Treffen? Evtl. kannst du mich mit einer Probefahrt ja zu der langen Anfahrt verleiten.


----------



## Papa Midnight (18. März 2011)

LP Treffen wolen wir auf jeden Fall wieder machen. Es stehen Termine für Ende Mai an.


----------



## blackleaf (18. März 2011)

Ich wär dabei!


----------



## zwente (18. März 2011)

ich plan auch mal vorbei zu schaun!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lukiluk (18. März 2011)

Vote 4 lapierre treffen in der Nähe von Wien - sind schon zu zweit!!


----------



## thomatos (18. März 2011)

lukiluk schrieb:


> Vote 4 lapierre treffen in der Nähe von Wien - sind schon zu zweit!!



Wie wärs am Semmering?


----------



## L0cke (18. März 2011)

Leute, es wird eh wieder Willingen, denn da kommen die Leute die das ganze organisieren am besten hin (denke ich), es wird die Tage zu dem Thema auch noch ein Thread aufgemacht werden, bis dahin, Kette rechts!!!


----------



## lukiluk (19. März 2011)

Ja Locke, is eh klar war nicht sooo ernst gemeint... 

@ thomatos: semmering passt natürlich auch


----------



## LockeTirol (20. März 2011)

L0cke schrieb:


> Leute, es wird eh wieder Willingen, denn da kommen die Leute die das ganze organisieren am besten hin (denke ich), es wird die Tage zu dem Thema auch noch ein Thread aufgemacht werden, bis dahin, Kette rechts!!!



Hallo Locke
könntest Du dich bitte mal bei mir melden


----------



## L0cke (20. März 2011)

lukiluk schrieb:


> Ja Locke, is eh klar war nicht sooo ernst gemeint...
> 
> @ thomatos: semmering passt natürlich auch



ich wollt nur vorweggreifen, sonst gerät das wieder auser Kontrolle wie in gewissen anderen Threads.....



LockeTirol schrieb:


> Hallo Locke
> könntest Du dich bitte mal bei mir melden



du hast eine PM


----------



## Rotti84 (21. März 2011)

Hallo Froggy Gemeinde,

hab mal auf der LP Seite gekuckt und festgestellt das es nur 2 Größen von den Froggys gibt... welche ist denn da die richtige bei 1,79m und 83-84 cm Schrittlänge?

Habt ihr da einen Rat? Kennt jemand nen Händler der vielleicht auch noch ein 2010er oder 2009er Froggy hat?

ach, und wie sieht es eigentlich mit den toureneigenschaften bei dem bike aus? Kommt man da noch nen Berg rauf  und machen einfache 40km Touren auch Spaß?

Hoffe mir kann einer weiterhelfen,

Gruß


----------



## Freizeit-biker (21. März 2011)

@Rotti: Wie wäre es mal, wenn du dir diesen Thread wenigsten ansatzweise durchliest? Das Thema Grösse und Tourentauglichkeit gibts hier im Thread bestimmte ein paar Duzend mal. 
Da sich an den Rahmen nur ein paar Kleinigkeiten geändert habe, dafür aber zuerst deutlich teurer als die bisherigen Jahrgänge auf den Markt kamen kannst du wohl nur noch auf den Gebrauchtmarkt zugreifen.


----------



## Rotti84 (21. März 2011)

Der Thread hat 107 Seiten und ich habe durchaus schon etwas hier rumgeblättert in dem Thread aber keine wirkliche Antwort auf meine Frage bekommen deswegen frage ich doch extra


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freizeit-biker (21. März 2011)

Hast du schon mal die Schaltfläche *Thema durchsuchen* angeschaut?
Meinst du das der Thread an Attraktivität gewinnt wenn hier alle 5 Seiten der Kaffee wieder aufgewärmt wird?


----------



## Bikedude001 (21. März 2011)

Demnächst steht mein 918 aus 2010 zum Verkauf an. Gr.43.
Wird im Tourensetup verkauft mit Luftfahwerk.
Interessen bitt PN


----------



## Feldstecher (21. März 2011)

Freizeit-biker schrieb:


> Hast du schon mal die Schaltfläche *Thema durchsuchen* angeschaut?
> Meinst du das der Thread an Attraktivität gewinnt wenn hier alle 5 Seiten der Kaffee wieder aufgewärmt wird?




schön wäre auch wenn man die Technik Sachen & Tipps mal gesondert in einem Thread hätte!!!


----------



## Papa Midnight (22. März 2011)

Erstazteile für alle bikes. Falls ihr was an LP Teilen NICHT findet, bitte posten!
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=510791


----------



## soso79 (22. März 2011)

froggy im einsatz 



[ame="http://vimeo.com/21110149"]Wartenberg Jam 2011 on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## lukiluk (22. März 2011)

hey,

soso, cooles video  und geiler sound von deinem neuen froggy^^

wiedermal eine frage meinserseits: hab bei der heutigen ausfahrt gemerkt das meine domain beim ausfedern "pffFFFFFFttt" macht - also so als ob stoßartig viel luft austreten würde. passiert allerdings nur wenn ich etwas mehr einfedere....

muss ich mir da schon wieder sorgen machen? oO


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## L0cke (22. März 2011)

Soso, neues Video schippeln und mir nüscht sagen, tsss ^^, aber ist gut geworden, das alte evtl nen Tick besser 

@lukilik
evtl Luft im Dämpungssystem

@Rotti84
Ich denke bei deinen Maßen passt der kleine Rahmen etwas besser, woher kommst, evtl, gibt es ja eine Möglichkeit mal beide Größen wo zu fahren....


----------



## Rotti84 (22. März 2011)

hi l0cke,

komme aus dem münchner süden

gruß


----------



## lukiluk (22. März 2011)

L0cke schrieb:


> @lukilik
> evtl Luft im Dämpungssystem



Ist das gut oder schlecht?


----------



## L0cke (22. März 2011)

Rotti84 schrieb:


> hi l0cke,
> 
> komme aus dem münchner süden
> 
> gruß



da müsst der Hopfer in der Nähe sein und sonst ist in München mehr als ein Lapierrehändler zugange, zumindest letztes Jahr habe ich schnell ein Ersatzschaltauge für mein Froggy dort gefunden



lukiluk schrieb:


> Ist das gut oder schlecht?



eher schlecht wenn es dem so ist, es ist auch nur eine Vermutung, kann auch an etwas anderem liegen....


----------



## hopfer (23. März 2011)

Allerdings wohne ich da, wir kennen uns sogar flüchtig.
ich habe aber nicht beide Größen da 
ich würde es erst mal beim Händler (Alpha bikes, die haben beides da) Probieren.


----------



## Rotti84 (23. März 2011)

Servus Hopfer,

ne alpha bikes hat überhaupt keine lapierres mehr... hab schon angerufen...die haben sich wie auch bikeline in forstenried von lapierre getrennt... in münchen is irgendwie nix mehr los mit LP


----------



## Papa Midnight (23. März 2011)

Deswegen haben wir so viele Kunden aus München. Hab mich schon gewundert...


----------



## Janne4ever (23. März 2011)

Sollte jemand einen LRS mit Grünen Naben für sein Froggy brauchen, ich hätte gerade einen abzugeben. 

Grünen Lapiere Naben mit DT 5.1 Felgen eingespeicht, Vr 20mm Hr 135x10 evtl mitbpassendem 10mm Schnellspanner in grün abzugeben. 

bei Interesse PN

Janne


----------



## Chucknorman (23. März 2011)

Schau doch mal bei Mr.Bike in Pforzheim vorbei, die hatten, als ich mein Froggy gekauft habe, vor circa 4 Wochen, noch einiges an 2010er Modellen da. Da war sofern ich mich nicht irre die komplette Spicy Line noch erhältlich. Kannst ja da mal anrufen. 
Damit wir wieder zurück zum Thema kommen, poste ich auch mal mein Froggy. Bike kommt nächste Woche zum Händler wo es hoffentlich gewogen wird. 







Was meint ihr weiße oder schwarze LG1 ?


----------



## Zerum (23. März 2011)

Hi,
Probiers vielleicht mal bei Supercycles (Trudering/Kirchtrudering) 
Ich fahr seit kurzem selbst ein Froggy. Hab dort zwar noch nicht nach einem Schaltauge oder sonstigem Lapierre-Spezifischem gefragt, aber der Ingo bemüht sich so wie ich ihn kenne auch bei "Kleinscheiß". 
Bilder von meinem 718 werde ich auch reinstellen sobald es komplett fertig ist, aber ich glaube ich stehe mit meinem Aufbau ziemlich alleine da in diesem Thread hier..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Janne4ever (24. März 2011)

Hat zwar nix direkt mit dem Froggy zu tun, aber da hier viele die Rubberqueen fahren stell ich meine Frage trotzdem hier. 
Hab gerade den Rubberqueen 2.4 falt Black Chili der heute von Actionsports gekommen ist und den RQ der Werksseitig auf meinem Froggy war gewogen und ziemlich überrascht! 
Der neu hat ca 850 und der alte ungefähr 200 Gr mehr. Gibts unterscheide im Durchschlagschutz bei den beiden Versionen? War bisher super zugreifen mit RQ und erwarte mir natürlich die Gleiche Performance und Sicherheit. 

Wär super wenn ihr Eure Erfahrungen dazu kurz Posten könntet. 

Danke

Janne


----------



## L0cke (24. März 2011)

es gab eine Zeit, da wurden die Rubber Queens mit mehr Material versehen um den Durchschlagsschutz zu erhöhen, waren dann ca 900-950g , vorher 850, also entweder hast du noch einen Reifen der über ein Jahr alt ist erwischt oder einen von den ganz neuen.
ABER wenn dein alter wirklich 200g mehr gewogen hat, also 1050g, dann spricht das eigentlich für die Version mit Stahlkarkasse, denn die UST Version wiegt um die 970-980g


----------



## Janne4ever (24. März 2011)

Der alte, der Serienmäßig auf meinem 10er Froggy verbaut war ist ein Drahtreifen und der neue gekaufte ist die Faltbare Version. 
Da der faltreifennso viel leichter ist und viel stabileren Eindruck macht, ist einfach die Frage ob der Durchschlagschutz gelich oder ähnlich ist. 

Wär ja super mal schnell 400 Gr an den Reifen zu sparen ohne Einbusen bei der Pannensicherheit.


----------



## L0cke (24. März 2011)

es heißt zumindest das Faltreifen mehr aushalten als Drahtreifen, ob es stimmt oder nicht kann ich nicht sagen , fahre dafür schon zu lange keine Drahtreifen mehr


----------



## soso79 (24. März 2011)

Rubber Queen vor ca. einem Jahr 4 Stück mit je 950 gramm
Rubber Queen aktuell ziemlich genau 900 Gramm gemessen bei 3 Stück

immer Falt und Black Chilli


was schwer geworden ist -> neue Schwalbe Muddy gekauft angegeben mit 870, gewogen einemal Trail Star 945 und einmal Vert Star mit 992 !!!!!
Natürlich Falt - dazu kommt noch, dass Vert Star bissl schmaler ausfällt !
Vor einem Jahr Evo  mit 860 und Gooye Glue mit 880 Gramm.


----------



## en_masse (26. März 2011)

Hätte mal ne Frage zum Frosch.
Ist es bei Euch auch so, dass das HR etwas näher an der Kettenstrebe auf der Kettenseite vorbei läuft?

Habe ne Hope Pro2 Nabe im Zesty nachgerüstet und die dann mit ner neuen Achse versehen dass sie mit X12 ins Froggy passt (Hope umrüst Kit). Heute habe ich gemerkt, dass ich mit mit dem 2,4er Fat Albert schon den kompletten Lapierre Neopren Schutz durchgescheuert habe und sogar schon den Lack etwas abgetragen habe. Muss ich das Teil umspeichen lassen, bzw. fällt Euch da was dazu ein?

Vielen Dank schonmal


----------



## TeamAlter (26. März 2011)

Die Hinterradfelge läuft nicht zentrisch über der HR-Nabe. Du musst die Felge etwas mehr zu Scheibenbremsseite hinziehen.


----------



## en_masse (26. März 2011)

einfach alle speichen auf der Scheiben Seite fester ziehen und die auf der Ritzelseite lockerer machen, oder wie soll das funktionieren?


----------



## slang (26. März 2011)

Hi,
im Groben ist das so, aber wenn man das noch nie gemacht hat, würd ichs nicht als einfach bezeichnen. Gibs lieber jemandem der das kann, zumal ne Lehre um die genaue Mitte der Felge zu messen auch nicht schlecht ist. 

LG,
Slang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zerum (26. März 2011)

Hi,
Also ich fahre in meinem Froggy einen 24" LRS weshalb ich das so nicht beurteilen kann. Ich bin aber der Meinung dass mein HR bzw meine Felge mittig ist. Würde ich also auf jeden fall anschauen lassen.
Es hört sich so an als ob du das HR gerade erst einspeichen lassen hast, wenn sich also rausstellt dass die Felge nicht zentriert ist, brauchste da auch sicher kein Geld dafür aufn Tisch legen.

Eine kleine Sache was den Hinterbau angeht ist mir allerdings auch aufgefallen:
Ich fahre ebenfalls eine Hope Pro II Nabe hinten und hatte das HR sowie meine HR Bremse davor in einem anderen Bike. Als ich beides aufs Fröschlein geschraubt habe musste ich aber zwei Distanzscheiben bei der Bremse von jeweils 1 Millimeter dazwischenlegen. (1 bei jeder Befestigungsschraube vom Bremssattel -> IS2000 Aufnahme)
Normalerweise nimmt man ja Zehntel- oder höchstens Fünftel-Millimeter Scheiben.
Habt ihr da ähnliche Sachen bemerkt? (die Frage ist vielleicht eher an die nicht-PM-Fahrer hier gerichtet)


----------



## Opti185 (27. März 2011)

Also,-ich habe Crossmax Sx mit RQ drinnen und das laufrad ist auch nicht mittig.Bilde mir auch ein das hier im Forum schon darüber gesprochen wurde das es nicht mittig ist und so gehört.


----------



## Papa Midnight (27. März 2011)

Der Frosch hat einen asymetrischen Hinterbau. Ein Nacharbeiten ist zwingend erforderlich.


----------



## slang (27. März 2011)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Der Frosch hat einen asymetrischen Hinterbau. Ein Nacharbeiten ist zwingend erforderlich.



Wie jetzt? Ein mittig gespeichtes LR passt da nicht? Ich plane zwar keinen Freeride-Bike Kauf, aber das wäre für mich nen K.O.-Kriterium für bzw. gegen dieses Bike. Man kann da kein LR irgendeines x-beliebigen anderen Bikes reinstecken? Warum macht Lapierre das?

LG,
slang


----------



## Zerum (27. März 2011)

Also ich hab da kein problem gehabt, und ich fahre 2,7" schlappen auf meinen 24 zöllern.
ich könnte aber mal das DMax HR aus meinem Lambda ins froggy stecken und dann bericht erstatten... das Lambda ist nur grade in der werkstatt :-\


----------



## Papa Midnight (27. März 2011)

Das macht nicht nur Lapierre so. An vielen bikes findet man sowas. Specialized übertreiben da manchmal sogar (ein großes HALLO an alle Demo 9 Fahrer). Spricht ja auch nichts gegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hopfer (27. März 2011)

slang schrieb:


> Wie jetzt? Ein mittig gespeichtes LR passt da nicht? Ich plane zwar keinen Freeride-Bike Kauf, aber das wäre für mich nen K.O.-Kriterium für bzw. gegen dieses Bike. Man kann da kein LR irgendeines x-beliebigen anderen Bikes reinstecken? Warum macht Lapierre das?
> 
> LG,
> slang



Oh, man du kannst natürlich jedes x beliebe Rad fahren bloß musst du 15 investieren damit es jemand passend zentriert...


----------



## slang (27. März 2011)

Hi,
ich kann selbst LR aufbauen und zentrieren, nur nützt mir  das ja nichts wenn das benötigte LR aus der Mitte zentriert werden muß, woher weiß ich denn wieviele mm ? 
Und meine Frage warum das gemacht wird, ist bisher nicht beantwortet worden.
Seitdem Scheibenbremsen auf dem Markt sind hat man am HR auf beiden Seiten im Normalfall die gleiche Speichenlänge. Optimal. Und jetzt soll ich das LR plötzlich nach links zentrieren. Wat nen Blödsinn.


LG,
slang


----------



## Freizeit-biker (27. März 2011)

Das ist doch Kleinkrämerei. 
Ich fahr hinten einen 2,5'' Minion 2ply auf einer 32er Felge. Das Laufrad ist mittig zentriert. Läufte in klein bisschen aussermittig durch den Hinterbau. Aber nicht so, dass ich da was nachzentrieren müsste. 
Und auch bei der Schlammschlacht letzes Jahr in PDS hatte ich damit irgendwelche Probleme.
Wenn ihr das hier nicht gepostet hättet, dann hätte ich das unter Ferigungungstoleranz abgehakt. 
@Papa: wie viel mm soll ein Laufrad denn laut LP versetzt zentriert werden? Ist das bei Zesty und Spicy das gleiche?


----------



## slang (27. März 2011)

Ich finde nicht dass das Kleinkrämerei ist. Wenn du das anders siehst, ist ja kein Problem.
Beim Zesty kaannst du nen mittiges LR reinbauen, geht.

Wenn ich soviel Geld für ein Bike ausgebe, fände ichs schon schön wenn die LR dann in einer Spur laufen, wenn dir das egal ist; kein Thema.

LG,
slang


----------



## slang (27. März 2011)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Das macht nicht nur Lapierre so. An vielen bikes findet man sowas. Specialized übertreiben da manchmal sogar (ein großes HALLO an alle Demo 9 Fahrer). Spricht ja auch nichts gegen.



Papa,
warum Spezialeis das so macht ist mir völlig Latte.
Warum baut Lapierre denn asymetrische Hinterbauten?

LG, 
slang


----------



## thomatos (27. März 2011)

Hier auch mal mein Froggy 318











Änderungen zur originalen Ausstattung sind:
-Marzocchi 66 RC3 Ti statt der Domain. Erst eingebaut, Schaft wird noch kürzer 
-Reverse Fli Bar
-Shimano Saint Bremse
-Momentan ist ein Nope Enduro LRS (mit Rubber Queen und Intense Edge) drauf, im Bikepark fahre ich den originalen LRS mit Minions


----------



## Asha'man (27. März 2011)

Macht mir keine Angst mit asymetrischem Hinterbau. Habe gerade ein Hinterrad fertig und exakt mittig eingespeicht. Penibelst genau auf richtige Speichenspannung, etc.
Da will ich nix mehr nachzentrieren. 

Mal was anderes. Ich habe Spiel in der Vorderrad Nabe und nicht zu knapp. Manchmal ist es weg und manchmal kann ich die Felge deutlich nach links/rechts bewegen. Jetzt habe ich die Bremsscheibe runter und stehe, wie Ochs vorm Berg. Wie bekomm ich die Spacer von der Nabe? Einfach ziehen ist nicht (oder ziehe ich nicht fest genug?). Wie bekomme ich die Nabe auf?


----------



## eljugador (27. März 2011)

@ashaman das gleich problem habe ich auch Mit dem spiel glaub nicht das man die spacer Von der orginalnabe runter bekommt ps lass Mir auch gerade nen neuen lrs einspeichen was muss ich da für nen abstandt angeben ? Mfg michel


----------



## Asha'man (27. März 2011)

@eljugador: Ich hab zuerst gedacht, es liegt an schlechter Spannung an der Gabel oder weil die Achse nicht weit genug reingeschraubt war. Denn manchmal war es weg. Jetzt ist es aber wieder da und macht keinen Spass. Irgendwie muss man den Mist doch warten können?!

Ich hab mal Fotos gemacht. Kommen sofort.


----------



## Asha'man (27. März 2011)

Die Fotos: 








@Locke: Wenn es dich interessiert: Ich habe zwei Fotos von den original Shimano Scheiben RT-76 und RT-?? mit 6 Loch Aufnahme auf der Waage in meinem Album.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eljugador (27. März 2011)

Na ich habe schon probiert se runter zu hebeln aber keine chance! Drum lass ich mir gerade neue ztr flow einspeichen und jetzt bekomme ich auch noch mit das man die nicht mittig einspeichen soll ? Was ich dem jetzt bitte sagen weis keiner ein mass


----------



## Freizeit-biker (28. März 2011)

Ich hab eben noch mal bei meinem mittig eingespeichten Laufrad nachgemessen. Das sind auf der rechten Seite 2 mm mehr Luft zur Strebe aus auf der linken. Das Hinterrad müsste also 1 mm weiter zum Antrieb gespeicht werden. Das lass ich mal unter vernachlässigbare Toleranz weiterlaufen und lass den Speichenschlüssel in der Wekzeugkiste.


----------



## Bikedude001 (28. März 2011)

slang schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich kann selbst LR aufbauen und zentrieren, nur nützt mir  das ja nichts wenn das benötigte LR aus der Mitte zentriert werden muß, woher weiß ich denn wieviele mm ?
> Und meine Frage warum das gemacht wird, ist bisher nicht beantwortet worden.
> Seitdem Scheibenbremsen auf dem Markt sind hat man am HR auf beiden Seiten im Normalfall die gleiche Speichenlänge. Optimal. Und jetzt soll ich das LR plötzlich nach links zentrieren. Wat nen Blödsinn.
> ...



Zum einen sind Hinterräder nicht symmetrisch gespeicht, seit es Scheibenbremsen gibt. Die Kassette baut viel breiter und somit sind die Speichen auf der Antriebsseite kürzer und verlaufen in einem steileren Winkel von der Nabe.
Systemlaufräder, auch fertig Gekaufte sind selten auf den Millimeter genau mittig zentriert. In der Regel kann man jedes Laufrad problemlos ins Froggy stecken. 

@ em_masse:
Der Neopren an der kettenstrebe läuft immer supereng an dem Reifen vorbei. Den (Neopren) kann man an der Stelle etwas ausschneiden.
Was die "Mittigkeit" des Laufrades angeht, sollte man sich an den oberen Streben orientieren.


----------



## Bikedude001 (28. März 2011)

Asha'man schrieb:


> Macht mir keine Angst mit asymetrischem Hinterbau. Habe gerade ein Hinterrad fertig und exakt mittig eingespeicht. Penibelst genau auf richtige Speichenspannung, etc.
> Da will ich nix mehr nachzentrieren.
> 
> Mal was anderes. Ich habe Spiel in der Vorderrad Nabe und nicht zu knapp. Manchmal ist es weg und manchmal kann ich die Felge deutlich nach links/rechts bewegen. Jetzt habe ich die Bremsscheibe runter und stehe, wie Ochs vorm Berg. Wie bekomm ich die Spacer von der Nabe? Einfach ziehen ist nicht (oder ziehe ich nicht fest genug?). Wie bekomme ich die Nabe auf?



Der äussere Ring um die Buchse ist mit etwas Übermaß eingepresst.
Maschinenbautechnisch gesehen nicht die beste Lösung, funktioniert aber.
Du musst einen Schraubenzieher innen zwischen Lager und Buchse klemmen und die Buchse dann raushebeln.
Vorsicht, dass du nicht abrutschst, sonst gibt das Kratzer in der Hülse.


----------



## Asha'man (28. März 2011)

@Bikedude: Danke schonmal! 

Meinst du mit innen, wirklich innen? Also roter Kreis?


----------



## Bikedude001 (28. März 2011)

Ja genau. Zwischen Lager und Hülse ist eine kleine Kante (roter Kreis).
Mit viel Druck dagegendrücken und dann aushebeln.
Der Aussenring ( blauer Kreis ) löst sich dann und geht mit der Hülse raus.


----------



## Asha'man (28. März 2011)

Ok, probiere ich.  Danke!


----------



## Asha'man (28. März 2011)

Hab die Dinger abbekommen. Allerdings nicht mit nem Schraubenzieher. Da kommt man nur schlecht hin zum Hebeln und der Spalt ist zu klein. Da passen nur Schraubenzieher, die eher brechen würden. 

Habe mit einem dicken Stück Stoff und ner Rohrzange das Dingen runter gezogen. Ging leider nicht spurlos an den Buchsen vorrüber.  Blöde Konstruktion. Da lobe ich mir doch die Shimano Variante oder Hope mit Sprengring.

Die Lager sehen in Ordnung aus und lassen sich sauber drehen. Trotzdem knackt es, wenn ich am in der Gabel eingespannten Laufrad, mit ein bischen Kraft, drücke oder ziehe. 

Kennt jemand die Masse der Lager? Dann werde ich mir mal neue besorgen und die alten Auspressen.


----------



## Freizeit-biker (28. März 2011)

Hast du Einschleifspuren oder Verdrückungen auf der Steckachse? Evlt. hat sich da etwas eingeschliffen. Das würde auch erklären, warum das mal wackelt und mal nicht. Je nach Winkel in dem die Steckachse eingedreht ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asha'man (28. März 2011)

Ja, ganz leichte. Aber in der Mitte der Achse. Kann das wirklich Spiel, wie ich es beschrieben habe, verursachen?! Schwer vorzustellen.


----------



## slang (28. März 2011)

Bikedude001 schrieb:


> Zum einen sind Hinterräder nicht symmetrisch gespeicht, seit es Scheibenbremsen gibt. Die Kassette baut viel breiter und somit sind die Speichen auf der Antriebsseite kürzer und verlaufen in einem steileren Winkel von der Nabe.
> Systemlaufräder, auch fertig Gekaufte sind selten auf den Millimeter genau mittig zentriert. In der Regel kann man jedes Laufrad problemlos ins Froggy stecken.



Okay, ich hab grad nochmal nachgeschaut, welche Speichen ich letztens für ein HR verwendet habe, links 2mm länger. Du hast recht.
Wenn es bei der Abweichung im Hinterbau lediglich um 1 oder 2mm geht ists ja okay. 
aber irgendwie gibts jetzt hier unterschiedliche Aussagen, bezüglich der Symetrie der Hinterbauten. 

LG,
slang


----------



## Freizeit-biker (28. März 2011)

@Asha'man:
In der Mitte, Eher unwarscheinlich. Da hat die Achse doch überhaupt keinen Kontakt zur Nabe. Getragen wird nur aussen auf den Lagern. 
Wird deine Steckachse unter bestimmten Umständen vielleicht nicht richtig eingeschraubt? Irgend jeman hatte mit einer Lyrik oder Totom mal das Problem, dass die Steckachse nicht komplett reingedreht wurde und dann Spiel an der Nabe vorlag. 
Bei den Lagern brauchts aber auch nur minimales Spiel. Durch den langen Hebel Nabe/Felge wird dann schnell richtig Bewegung draus. 

Bei meiner Hammeschmidt eierte das Kettenblatt beim Treten sichtbar von rechts nach links. Da war das Innenlage auf der gegenüberliegenden Seite kaputt. Am ausgebauten Lager hab ich von Hand kein Spiel feststellen können. Mit einem neuen Innenlage war aber wieder Ruhe.


----------



## Asha'man (28. März 2011)

@Freizeit-biker: Steckachse habe ich ordentlich fest eingeschraubt. Das sollte passen. Ich tippe schon auf die Lager. Ich werde die einfach mal ersetzen. Danke auf jeden Fall für die Tipps! 

Wäre toll, wenn jemand die Masse der Lager kennt. Dann brauch ich die nicht auspressen, bevor ich Ersatz habe. Die Buchsen sind erstmal auch wieder drauf und die runter hebeln ist kein Spass.


----------



## Freizeit-biker (28. März 2011)

slang schrieb:


> Wenn es bei der Abweichung im Hinterbau lediglich um 1 oder 2mm geht ists ja okay.
> aber irgendwie gibts jetzt hier unterschiedliche Aussagen, bezüglich der Symetrie der Hinterbauten.
> 
> LG,
> slang


Sag ich doch , den mm kann man m.M. nach vernachlässigen. Da hat der Reifen selber doch schon mehr Abweichungen. 

Übrigens, Ein alter Schlauch statt dem Neoprene- Teil stramm um die Kettenstrebe gewickelt braucht nur die Häfte an Platz.


----------



## L0cke (28. März 2011)

mein Steinfrosch, 14,702kg wie es gerade dasteht inkl. Coil an Front wie Heck, wer sich fragt wo die Totem hin ist, die wandert in das Froggy eines anderen Mitbikers


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S1las (28. März 2011)

L0cke schrieb:


> mein Steinfrosch, 14,722kg wie es gerade dasteht inkl. Coil an Front wie Heck, wer sich fragt wo die Totem hin ist, die wandert in das Froggy eines anderen Mitbikers


Verdammt sexy , und schon beinahe leichter als mein  Spicy


----------



## bockel (28. März 2011)

@L0cke
superschön ! 

fährst du vorne schon einfach ? wenn nein:
mt einer anderen kurbel spart das noch einmal ordentlich.
dazu hinten eine 180er scheibe,
eventuell, je nach gebrauch mit oder ohne variopost und die 14 kg rücken in greifbare Nähe !


----------



## eljugador (28. März 2011)

Was hast du den für speichen in dem laufradsartz laser odet cx ray? Ist das ne Travis?


----------



## L0cke (28. März 2011)

freut mich das es gefällt 



bockel schrieb:


> @L0cke
> superschön !
> fährst du vorne schon einfach ? wenn nein:
> mt einer anderen kurbel spart das noch einmal ordentlich.
> ...



jaja ich weiß wo noch Gewicht runter kann, und die 14kg könnt ich mit der Gabel auch knacken, ohne das ich unsinnig viel Geld ausgebe, die Tuningmaßnahmen die bald das Gewicht drücken sollen sind schon geplant .
Erste Punkt wird eine XT-Kurbel sein, dadurch spar ich 40g und weiß das sie hält, ne XTR 2011 würde zwar ganze 120g sparen, doch das ist mir derzeit bissel viel Geld bzw ich will Nacht noch von etwas träumen können 



eljugador schrieb:


> Was hast du den für speichen in dem laufradsartz laser odet cx ray? Ist das ne Travis?



sind CX-Ray Speichen und Gabel ist eine Manitou Sherman TPC+, geht nach dem Service echt göttlich


----------



## linne (28. März 2011)

thomatos schrieb:


> Hier auch mal mein Froggy 318
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Schönes Bike, aber sag mal, wo hast du den Ständer her? Suche auch noch so einen.


----------



## L0cke (28. März 2011)

guck mal bei Hibike, die haben den weiß leider nur gerade nicht den Namen, hab den gestern beim stöbern da jedenfalls gesehen unter Werkzeug.

thomatos sein Bike ist echt schick


----------



## linne (28. März 2011)

Danke für den Tip.
Hab dort alles durchsucht. Die haben Ständer, aber keinen so wie den.


----------



## eljugador (28. März 2011)

Also will hier echt nicht schleimen oder so aber locked bike kommt meinem traumbike echt sehr nahe aber leider müsste ich bis ich so weit bin  noch  im lotto gewinnen (


----------



## Bikedude001 (29. März 2011)

linne schrieb:


> Danke für den Tip.
> Hab dort alles durchsucht. Die haben Ständer, aber keinen so wie den.


 
Wir haben die im Laden. Kosten 19,-. Bei Interesse am besten PN schicken.


----------



## en_masse (29. März 2011)

Vielen Dank für alle Rückmeldungen!
LRS war ein Jahr im Zesty verbaut und hat da wunderbar gepasst.

Werde es diese Woche mal zum Händler bringen und passend machen lassen.

Vom Neopren kann ich nichtsmehr abschneiden, das ist irgendwie schon durch ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa Midnight (29. März 2011)

Die hier sind praktisch fÃ¼r unterwegs, weil zum klappen â¬ 17,-. NICHT fÃ¼r 29"er!!!!





Und die hier sind super fÃ¼r alle RÃ¤der mit X-12 oder Steckachse bis 29" LaufradgrÃ¶Ãe und 2.8" Reifenbreite. â¬ 27,-


----------



## en_masse (29. März 2011)

Heute mal wieder eine kleine Feierabendrunde gedreht.


----------



## L0cke (29. März 2011)

Meine erste Ausfahrt in diesem Jahr am 5. März mit Soso 79 auf seinen Hometrails, im Video, war cool endlich mal deine Trails kennen zu lernen, hat Spaß gemacht 



eljugador schrieb:


> Also will hier echt nicht schleimen oder so aber locked bike kommt meinem traumbike echt sehr nahe aber leider müsste ich bis ich so weit bin  noch  im lotto gewinnen (



fühle mich geehrt , aber dein Rocky ist doch auch nicht von schlechten Eltern


----------



## lukiluk (30. März 2011)

also kameramangel herrscht bei euch nicht 
wann habt ihr das denn gefilmt? liegt bei euch noch schnee? oO


----------



## Papa Midnight (30. März 2011)

DIE Fox in DEM Rahmen...das ist perfekt!


----------



## en_masse (30. März 2011)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> DIE Fox in DEM Rahmen...das ist perfekt!


Hell yeah ;-)


----------



## en_masse (30. März 2011)

Mal noch ne Frage an Euch Pros:

Sind die Züge so verlegt wie es sein sollte? 
1= Umwerfer
2= Schaltwerk (läuft auf Kettenseite weiter)


----------



## L0cke (31. März 2011)

jop sind so verlegt wie sie sein sollen


----------



## lukiluk (31. März 2011)

hi

mal eine andere frage: 
ist wer von euch schon mal mitm froggy bei einem Marathon/Rennen mitgefahren, wo es nicht nur bergab geht? ;-)
ich seh irgendwie immer nur leute mit diesen komischen spandex anzügen und hardtails bzw ultralight fullys die sich kein normaler mensch leisten kann...

falls ja - wie waren eure erfahrungen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikedude001 (31. März 2011)

lukiluk schrieb:


> hi
> 
> mal eine andere frage:
> ist wer von euch schon mal mitm froggy bei einem Marathon/Rennen mitgefahren, wo es nicht nur bergab geht? ;-)
> ...



Mit meinem Froggy hab ich das noch nicht gemacht. Aber mit nem Zesty.
Die meisten halten Räder ab 140mm eh für Downhiller.
Patzierung war zwar ganz gut aber Spaß hats keinen gemacht. Die meisten Maratrhonstrecken sind technisch viel zu langweilig und die Leute ziemlich spaßfrei.


----------



## Asha'man (31. März 2011)

Bin auch mit dem Zesty schon manches Marathon Rennen gefahren. Sogar teilweise recht erfolgreich. Dritter Platz in meiner AK und 15. Gesamt von über 400 Fahrern auf dem Vulkanbike Marathon. Man wird sehr komisch angeschaut von den Leuten mit 9 kg Carbon Hardtails. Vor allem, wenn man sie bergauf dann überholt. 

Kannst auch mit dem Froggy mit fahren. Wirst halt damit nicht der schnellste sein. Aber dabei sein ist alles.


----------



## Asha'man (31. März 2011)

doppelpost


----------



## lukiluk (31. März 2011)

hehe also das zesty is für mich schon fast ein xc bike 

jo mir gehts eh nur um den spass (solang ich nicht letzter bin) aber 60km forstautobahn interessiert mich halt gar nicht. vor allem nicht mit einem freerider... ;-)


----------



## Asha'man (31. März 2011)

Es gibt recht traillastige Marathons, die dann auch schon Spass machen. Beim Schinderhannes z.B. gibts ein paar Steinstufen, die fährt irgendwie keine Sau. Dabei machen die am meisten Spass.  Vulkanbike gefällt auch. Der in Willingen ist auch ganz ok.


----------



## lukiluk (31. März 2011)

komm aus österreich...^^

hab bissl gegoogelt - http://www.worldgames.at/de/index.asp?MenuId=1 das sieht sehr geil aus!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freizeit-biker (31. März 2011)

Ein Marathon ist einfach keine Freeride Veranstaltung. Da gibts dann so Events wie Megavalanche in Alpe-dHuez, Bike- Attack in Lenzerheide, Evtl. noch das Freeride Rennen im Rahmen der Bike Masters in Küblis. 
In Frankreich gibt es auch noch einiges an Enduro- Freeride Rennen. 
z. B. Mont Ventoux. Das ist schon lohnender. 
Das Mehrgewicht eines Freeriders über eine Marathon Strecke mit grossteils technisch langweiligen Forstautobahnen zu schleppen nur um 2 oder 3 kurze Passagen zu fahren, die technisch anspruchsvoller sind ist dann die Steugerungs-Form  des Marathon Masochismus.


----------



## Asha'man (31. März 2011)

Trail Trophy ist auch nicht so weit weg von dir und schon interessanter, als die meisten Marathons.


----------



## harley96 (31. März 2011)

Hi, wir waren letzten Sonntag auf dem Campingplatz in Glüder nach dem biken noch was trinken, ich bin der mit dem weissen Froggy. Habe das gleiche Problem am Lager vom Vorderrad. Ist es nach dem Lagerwechsel wieder o.k.????? Wäre nett wenn Du dich melden würdest.


----------



## Asha'man (31. März 2011)

Ach.  Hi. War ne sehr nette Tour am Sonntag und fast 20 Leute waren wir schon ewig nicht mehr.

Ich muss erstmal herausfinden, welche Größe die Lager haben. Dann kommen neue rein. Werde auf jeden Fall hier schreiben, ob es geholfen hat.


----------



## L0cke (31. März 2011)

die Maße der Lager würden mich auch interessieren,hab leider derzeit keine Zeit das Froggy nochmals komplett zu zerlegen sind auf jeden Fall 0815 standard Industrielager wie ich gesehen habe, da könnt was leichtes aus Keramik/Titan rein bei der nächsten Zerlegung 

grad mal geguckt so die kleinen Evolutionsstufen meines Froggys gegenüber der Serie:

Juli 2009, Froggy ist da aus dem Radladen raus, ab auf den Biketräger und los nach Portes du Soleil, am Ankunftsort wurde sogleich auf einen Hope/Ex721 LRS gewechselt welcher vom Freeridehardtail übrig war, lange Zeit neben den Griffen und Kassette die einzige Veränderung...




mitte Februar 2010, Totem und ein SLR wurden verbaut.





März 2010, neuer Lenker und ne Lofü, kurz zuvor den SLR aus 2006 bissel lädiert 









und im Mai 2010, da hatte Soso79 noch sein Ghost ^^, da kam auch ein XT-Schaltwerk dran, weil das SLX den Geist aufgegeben hattem sowei der Revox






XT wurde wieder lädiert, nun kam ein X.0 Schaltwerk und Trigger von 2006 aus der Restekiste ans Bike (April 2010) sowie der "Sommerlrs" wurde wieder montiert, Beginn Juni 2010 kamen dann noch Crank Brothers MAllet 2 Klickpedale ans Bike




die Husselfelt hatte bei einem Aufsetzer auch ihr Leben gelassen und wurde daher durch eine SLX (Juli 2010) ersetzt sowie die leichten Laufräder wurden endlich Dauerlrs (August2010), im November wurde auf einen Froggyrahmen in L gewechselt und die The One aus 2008 montiert welche noch in der Restekiste lag






Ende Dezember kam dann , ebenfalls aus der Restekiste stammend, ein 2009er X.0 in short ans Bike, Februar 2011 eine 2011er The One, ein Loba Rf, Lofü Grundplatte mit ISCG, Reset 150 Steuersatz sowie eine 350er Titanfeder, sowie die schon länger liegende Totem mit 1 1/8 Schaft wurde durch eine Totem mit 1,5er Schaft getauscht und ein Husselfeltvorbau montiert.






März 2011 kam dein eine Sherman TPC+ ins Haus,sowie für Endurorennen und Touren eine Reverb und durch Freizeitbiker gelangten Shimano MD 950 Klickbedale  ans Bike





Liste sagt 14,60kg





die Hängewaage sagt 14,75, irgendwo scheint doch noch bissel Gewicht versteckt zu sein....





so sieht die Entwicklung bisher aus , und sie wird weitergehen, mal schaun was die Zukunft bringt bissel geplant ist sie, aber manchmal kommt doch manches anders, siehe Sherman, die war zunächst nicht geplant.....


----------



## L0cke (2. April 2011)

lukiluk schrieb:


> also kameramangel herrscht bei euch nicht
> wann habt ihr das denn gefilmt? liegt bei euch noch schnee? oO




ja Cammangel hatte nicht geherrscht, waren 3 Cams, wobei ich die Lenkereinstellung im Video schlussendlich nicht verwendet habe, in Portes du Soleil werden es dieses Jahr sogar 4-5 Helmcams, kann ich endlich mal mein ganzen selbstgebauten Go Pro Halterungen voll austesten , Radl sieht dann aus als gehörts zur Stasi 2.0 


gefilmt haben wir am 5. März, wie man im Video sehen kann lag da noch an einigen Stellen bissel Schnee, war aber nicht so tragisch, eher der noch total gefrohrene Boden ^^


----------



## bockel (4. April 2011)

sehr schön l0cke ! 
sieht toll aus !
ist die totem empfehlenswert am froggy ?
gebraucht ist die preislich top und designtechnisch spricht sie mir auch voll zu.

werde die tage mal wieder den aktuellen stand meines radels uploaden
und darauf bezogen:
suche noch was feines an kefü und bash
möglichst stabil und leicht
hat jemand erfahrung mit dem raceface atlas bash und der nc17 stinger ?
oder doch lieber 1-fach?
wenn ja, wie siehts aus mit hochfahren, welche übersetzung bietet sich an ?
mit einem 34 Kettenblatt ließe sich das doch wohl bewerkstelligen oder ?
ach l0cke
könntest du mir per pm mal die preise für lofü und loba schicken ?


----------



## Zerum (4. April 2011)

Falls du vorne 1-fach fahren willst hab ich hier nen geheimtipp für dich:
Im moment ist gerade ein englischer ebay-shop dabei die neuen "drake" kettenführungen von shaman racing für die hälfte zu verkaufen. (nur porto ist halt verhältnismäßig teuer)
die dinger sind leichter als die große von e.13 und steht dieser in ncihts nach.
ich für meinen teil hab schon zugeschlagen 
link: http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...045&var=450020785974&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT

Greez


----------



## Freizeit-biker (4. April 2011)

Wenns um ein Totem Update geht: ich hab hier noch eine aus Gewährleitungsgründen fast komplett neu aufgebaute weisse Totem Coil mit ungekürztem  tapered Gabelschaft liegen.
Casting, Standrohre und Mission Control sind neu (auch in 2011er Style als "RC2" beschriftet). Zugstufe, Schrauben und Federn (blau, gelb, rot) und die Steckachse sind das einzige was aus der 2009 er Gabel geblieben ist. 
Die Gabel ist in dem Zustand noch nicht verbaut gewesen. 
Wenn jemand Interesse hat: Gerne einen ernstgemeinter Vorschlag per PN.


----------



## L0cke (4. April 2011)

Freizeit-Biker was ist den los, bleibst nun ganz bei der Boxxer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freizeit-biker (4. April 2011)

Jo, die Boxxer is doch richtig tourentauglich. Ich  bin Samstag und Sonntag ohne externe Transportunterstützung gut 2000 Hm damit unterwegs gewesen. 
Und wenn ich es endlich schaffe das Hinterteil mit dem vielen Sag (Cola Büchse mit Luft) vom Boden hoch zu bekommen, dann sind die Spitzkehren auch kein Thema mehr. 
Andere Leute fahren mit einem Demo Touren. Da kann der alte Mann das doch mit dem Frosch erst recht. 
Wenns ruppig und schnell wird ist die Boxxer halt ein Traum.

Mit Ardent, starkem Stück und SpeedNeedle sub 17.
wenn mal wieder die Sonne scheint und der Frosch leidlich sauber ist mach ich mal ein Foto.

@Locke: Was macht die Handelsware?


----------



## L0cke (5. April 2011)

hast also nun auch nen Vivid Air drin 
Joar die Fox wollt noch keiner, der bei mir spinnt rumm und sonst will der Rest immer Steckachse, aber mal schaun, noch ist nicht aller Tage Abend ... 
p.s. könnt ja mal gucken ob das Manitouminutecasting passt


----------



## Freizeit-biker (5. April 2011)

Jawoll,eine Cola Dose. 
Ich hab den in der Version Tune Mid gekauft. Aber sofort mit der Option, dass der Bikehändler meines Vertrauens das Teil auf Tune Low umshimt wenn er zu progressiv ist. 
Ich warte noch mal ab bis es irgendwo mal richtig schnell und grob wird. 

Aber nach momentanem Erfahrungsstand würde ich sagen, dass Tune Low für das Froggy die bessere Alternative darstellt. (auf jeden Fall wenn man sich nicht zu spektakulären Air- Time Einlagen berufen fühlt). Ich fahre ca 30 % SAG und der Dämpfer hat hier im Gelände die Letzten 15 mm Federweg noch nicht angepackt. 
Im Gegensatz zum DHX Air macht der Hinterbau z.B. auf Wurzelteppichen eienen deutlich aktiveren Eindruck. Das Bike wirkt bei schnellen Stössen hinten viel ruhger als früher. 
Entgültige Erfahrungen sollten Mitte Mai nach einer Woche Finale vorliegen.

Noch etwas zum Hinterbau-Lager: Nach 2 Jahren Nutzung mit ordentlich Ballast (>90 kg) ist das Gleitlager hinten links  am Ausfallende hin. 
Die Lager bestehen aus Kunststoff Gleitbuchsen, einer Alu Hülse und der von aussen sichtbaren eloxierten Schraube. 
Die ALU Hülse auf der Bremsscheibenseite ist stark eingelaufen und muss ersetzt werden. Die Kunstsoff Gleitlager sind dann auch mit fällig. Das ganze hat sich durch Knacken/Quietschen bemerkbar gemacht. 
Das war vor ca. 1 1/2 Jahr auch schon mal der Fall. Damals hab ich das Lager von aussen mit Brunx besprüht und dann war wieder Ruhe. 

Da hätte ich das mal besser aufgemacht und gereinigt. Dann würde es warschgeinlich noch leben. Der Verschleiss sieht stark nach eingedrungenem Schmutz aus.


----------



## Downhillalex02 (5. April 2011)

mal wieder ein paar neue Teile verbaut


----------



## bockel (5. April 2011)

@downhillalex

lenker lässt sich nicht mehr voll drehen oder ? 

trotzdem:
gefällt mir übelst gut !
alleine schon weils weiß ist, flach und einen breiten lenker hat =D


----------



## Welli (5. April 2011)

lukiluk schrieb:


> hi
> 
> mal eine andere frage:
> ist wer von euch schon mal mitm froggy bei einem Marathon/Rennen mitgefahren, wo es nicht nur bergab geht? ;-)
> ...



Servus,
ich bin letztes Jahr das 24h-Rennen im Vierer-Team in Finale Ligure mit dem Froggy gefahren - war kein Problem und hat riesigen Spaß gemacht. Ich war allerdings schon ein Exot mit meinen Platzangst-Klamotten unter all den Spandexbekleideten 29er-Fahrerinnen und Fahrer. Damals hatte der Frosch noch so um die 17 kg. Mittlerweile dank DTSwiss EX1750LRS mit XTR-Kassette, DHX Air, RS Lyrik Air(170er mit DH-Kartusche) und SLX-Kurbel dürfte es eher so bei 15 kg liegen. Fahre 95% Touren damit zu meinen lokalen Hotspots, springe dort ein wenig herum und fahre dann weiter. Erst am letzten Wochenende habe ich 2 Gruppen Hardtailer auf einem langen Trailstück mit bergaufpassagen "versägt" - hat mich zugegebener Maßen aber auch geschlaucht, habe ich mir aber erst anmerken lassen, als ich außer Sichtweite war . M.E. ist das Froggy absolut Alltagstauglich und einfach das ideale Bike für Alles!


----------



## Downhillalex02 (5. April 2011)

@bockel 

naja x up geht noch =)

aber den mach ich bei der Breite ehh nicht 

aber sonst für stürze gehts es noch 

schön das es dir gefällt


----------



## bockel (5. April 2011)

ich dachte nur ^^
dann baut mein thompson x4 wahrscheinlich flacher

ich hab mit 0.5 cm spacern und einem 2cm rise syncros fr 31 lenker ein spaltmaß von geschätzten 2mm zwischen bremsgriff und oberrohr 

nächstens batsch ich mir da mal ein bisschen rahmenschutzfolie hin


----------



## Downhillalex02 (5. April 2011)

naja ich hab so paar Millimeter platz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eljugador (5. April 2011)

Hi bräucht mal Hilfe weis einer von euch was bei der xt kurbel krg heist ps was söllte ich für touren für ne kurbelarm längenehmen möglichst lang oder? bs kennt einer ein bezahlbares leichtes tretlager mfg Michelhttp://www.bruegelmann.de/fahrradte...ii-170mm07minnenlkpl44x32x22zoksr/227166.html


----------



## Downhillalex02 (5. April 2011)

wenn nimm eine 175mm 
oder wenn mehr auch gelände ist evtl eine 170

also ich hab an meinem Froggy eine 175er Saint


----------



## eljugador (5. April 2011)

Ja habe ich auch noch drann weis niemand was KrG heist???


----------



## funbiker9 (5. April 2011)

Ich rate mal KrG ---> Kurbelgarnitur?


----------



## eljugador (5. April 2011)

funbiker9 schrieb:


> Ich rate mal KrG ---> Kurbelgarnitur?[/QUOT
> Glaub ich nicht gibt die gleiche Kurbel kostet im gleichen shop mehr ? ohne die bezeichnung????


----------



## Freizeit-biker (6. April 2011)

Frag doch mal den der diesen Abkürzungsfimmel ins Netz stellt.

Und mal eine Anmerkung: Könnt Ihr Eure Beiträge mal so formulieren, dass man nicht erst 3 mal lesen muss um zu begreifen was Ihr meint? 
Diese SMS Stil ist zum :kotz:.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zerum (6. April 2011)

Schick doch einfach eine eMal an den Support der homepage


----------



## Papa Midnight (6. April 2011)

KettenRadGarnitur. Das ist "altdeutsch" für ne Kurbel. Die etwas älteren Schrauber hier kennen den Begriff noch.


----------



## funbiker9 (7. April 2011)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> KettenRadGarnitur. Das ist "altdeutsch" für ne Kurbel. Die etwas älteren Schrauber hier kennen den Begriff noch.



...dann lag ich ja fast richtig .


----------



## bockel (9. April 2011)

So nun einmal zum aktuellen Stand meines Frosches:

Gewicht weis ich grade garnicht.
Dürfte aber zwischen 16 und 17 kg liegen.
Ich hoffe es gefällt. 



















Gruß
Bockel


----------



## lukiluk (9. April 2011)

@ bockel gefällt mir sehr gut  vor allem der Lenker in weiß und die kurbel mit der führung sieht sehr nice aus aber bittebittebitte entferne die hässlichen schläuche von dem hinterbau


----------



## Freizeit-biker (9. April 2011)

Ne, Lass die Schäuche mal schön da wo sie sind. bei artgerechter Haltung hast du da sonst ganz schnell blankes , vernarbtes Auminium. Ich würde die kurze senkrechte Stebe zum Gelenk auch noch "Tapen". da rasselt es auf kleinen Ritzeln auch kräftig. 

Eine Alternative ist weisses oder graues  RR- Lenkerband. Aber teurer und nicht so haltbar wie Schauch-Recycling.


----------



## lukiluk (9. April 2011)

Naja finde das könnte man auch schöner lösen... Schutz sollte natürlich schon einer drauf sein..


----------



## pthiery (11. April 2011)

...bei Hein Gericke, Polo u. Konsorten gibts Tankschutzfolie - transparente, selbstklebende PVC Folie in 1mm Staerke, mit ca. 5â¬ pro DIN A4 Bogen auch nicht unerschwinglich.
2lagig drumgewickelt (fuer gebogene Partien den FÃ¶hn bemuehen) und die Enden mit Tape oder Kabelbinder fixiert, und schon ist die Welt wieder'n Stueckchen schoener geworden ;-)

...wie John Keats bereits schrieb: "a thing of beauty is a joy forever"

Gruesse

Peter


----------



## Bikedude001 (11. April 2011)

Man kann auch die Kettenstrebenschützer aus Neopren für das obere Rohr benutzen.


----------



## Asha'man (11. April 2011)

Lenkerband für Rennradlenker tut auch super. Und weil der Kram vom Rennrad kommt, ist das Froggy auf Touren gleich viel schneller!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## B3ppo (11. April 2011)

Dann will ich auch mal das aktuelle Update zeigen:





und den neuen Antrieb groß, das neue SLX Ritzel sieht man hier nicht, der alte Antrieb war sowas von runter..


----------



## lukiluk (11. April 2011)

hallihallo,
wie ist denn eure Meinung zu neueren Luftfedergabeln?
können die schon mit Stahlfedergabeln mithalten (in punkto federperformance und ansprechverhalten)?

Konkret würde ich mich für die neue 180er float interessieren. Da die jetzt auch eine absenkung bekommen hat wär das ein geiles teil!! - sofern die auch noch gut federt ;-)


----------



## Asha'man (14. April 2011)

@luki: Meine Meinung: Nimm ne Stahlfeder und komm ohne Absenkung aus. Freu dich dafür an der sahnigen Performance. 

@ll: Ich probiere jetzt doch mal ne 180mm Gabel und schaue, ob 2cm mehr Federweg mir 400g Gewicht wert sind. Wie bekomme ich den Spacer unterm Steuersatz ab? Habe selber noch nicht geschaut.


----------



## Freedom-Rider (14. April 2011)

Habe vor mir in nächster Zeit ein Lapierre froggy gebraucht zu kaufen.
schwanke aber noch zwischen spicy und froggy ...
In wie weit ist das froggy für touren geeigent ? weil ich mir beim spicy nicht sicher bin ob es auch den ein oder anderen Bikeparkbesuch übersteht..
Mit dem froggy hätte man noch mehr Reserven ... wenn es auch noch tourentauglich (<50km) ist ??
Wenn jemand ein Lapierre froggy zu vergeben hat bitte per PN oder e-mail melden !


----------



## Asha'man (14. April 2011)

@Freedom: Je nach Aufbau geht das Froggy gut bis sehr gut für Touren. 

@ll: Arrgh kann es sein, dass ich verpeilt bin und das ist gar kein Spacer sondern teil des Steuersatzes? Sprich...ich bekomm den gar nicht weg ohne den Steuersatz zu tauschen? Das wäre ziemlich schade...dann hab ich zum WE doch kein Fahrrad.


----------



## hopfer (14. April 2011)

Also weniger sprich dünner wird der Steuersatz nicht.
aber man kann auch mit dem eine 180mm Gabel fahren...


----------



## Asha'man (14. April 2011)

Ja, aber dann wird der Lenkwinkel sehr flach fürchte ich. Vielleicht probiere ich das sogar mal.

Könnt ihr Steuersätze (leicht und stabil) für Tapered Gabeln im Froggy empfehlen? Obwohl mir das langsam zu teuer und umständlich für das 180mm Experiment wird.


----------



## hopfer (14. April 2011)

irgendein Cane Creek sollte es tun bei der neuen 40 Serie kannst du wirklich alles mit allem kombinieren.
was für ne gabel hast den gekauft?


----------



## Asha'man (14. April 2011)

Die gleiche in 2cm lÃ¤nger. Kann eine Van RC2 180 fÃ¼r 650â¬ bekommen. Ist wohl nur einmal kurz verbaut und auf einer Tour gefahren worden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asha'man (15. April 2011)

@Peter: Stimmt. Zerostack geht nicht.  Mhh...d.h. alle mit 180er Gabeln fahren flachere Lenkwinkel?! Mhh, dann probier ich das einfach.


----------



## Freizeit-biker (15. April 2011)

Ich fahr das Froggy mit einer BoXXer und hab unten den 150er Reset mit einem Reduzierstück für das Gabelschaftrohr verbaut (Sollte ursprünglich fürs Touren Fahren eine Lyrik Tapered rein). Der Reset baut mit 18 mm auch recht hoch.
Der Lenkwinkel passt (vorher war eine Totem drin). Ich hatte da keinerlei Probleme. Umgewöhnung war nur der DC-bedingte geringe Lenkeinschlag. 
Ich würde es auf jeden Fall erst einmal mit dem originalen Steuersatz probieren.


----------



## TeamAlter (15. April 2011)

Schau dir doch das 2011er Modell mal an. Das hat immer noch den gleichen Steuersatz drin, jetzt aber mit 180er Fox.


----------



## Asha'man (15. April 2011)

Ja, bzw. die 318er früher mit Domain. Die dürfte noch höher bauen. Ich lasse also den Steuersatz drin und probiere, wie mir das taugt. Es gibt kaum flachere. Der Cane Creek, den Hopfer vorgeschlagen ist ein paar mm flacher und ein bischen leichter. Der LP wiegt ca. 180g. Aber nur deswegen ist mir das zu teuer und aufwendig. Hab echt gedacht, dass wäre ein Spacer, den LP nur bei 160er Gabeln verbaut und darunter wäre ein Semi-Integrierter zero stack Steuersatz. So falsch kann man liegen...

Werde dann berichten, wie es sich fährt und welche Gabel bleiben darf. Danke euch!


----------



## melexis (16. April 2011)

Hi! 

Ich reihe mich dann auch mal in die Liste der Froschbesitzer ein 
Nach zweimal Park bin ich echt begeistert, fährt sich klasse.

Mein Frosch ist größtenteils im Auslieferzustand, bis auf
- FOX 36 VAN RC2 180 samt 203er Scheibe
- KS i950R grün
- SRAM PG990 cash green


----------



## Asha'man (16. April 2011)

@melexis: Netter Frosch! Die gleiche Gabel ist bei mir auch gerade rein gekommen. Komischerweise mit schwarzen Aufklebern:

LoFü ist auch verbaut. Ganze 110g zu meiner DRS gespart. Rollt im Stand einwandfrei. Praxistest dauert noch, bis die Gabel fertig eingebaut ist und dafür fehlt mir noch der Gabelkonus und ein PM Adapter (an letzteren habe ich nicht gedacht...). War halt nicht geplant der Kauf. Die LoFü könnte sauberer ausgeschnitten sein und die Köpfe der Plastikschrauben sind zu groß. Werde ich abschleifen. Ansonsten alles in Ordnung. Wenn die jetzt noch gut funktioniert: Top!




Und die Gabel:




@melexis: Interessant, dass du silberne Fox Aufkleber hast und ich schwarze...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freedom-Rider (16. April 2011)

Bin mir bei der größe vom froggy nicht ganz schlüssig ..
bedeutet m=43 und L=48 oder gibt es nur m und s ?
Gibt es eine Tabelle mit den größen der Fahrer und die rahmengrößen vom froggy ?
Hab sowas ich forum schon öfters gesehen ..


----------



## melexis (16. April 2011)

Asha'man schrieb:


> Interessant, dass du silberne Fox Aufkleber hast und ich schwarze...


 
@Asha'man: Hab die zwei Foxaufkleber gegen 2010er ausgetauscht 
Die original black&white fand ich bei meinem Frosch nicht so passend.


----------



## hopfer (16. April 2011)

@melexis

schönes Rad!

aber dein Benutzer Bild macht mich fertig vor dir habe ich das gleiche bild ca. 1,5 Jahre lang verwendet und jetzt seit 2 Monaten das neue


----------



## melexis (16. April 2011)

Freedom-Rider schrieb:


> Bin mir bei der größe vom froggy nicht ganz schlüssig ..
> bedeutet m=43 und L=48 oder gibt es nur m und s ?
> Gibt es eine Tabelle mit den größen der Fahrer und die rahmengrößen vom froggy ?


 
Ja, im aktuallen Lapierre Katalog, Seite 79. Link (Achtung 16 MB): http://www.lapierrebikes.de/upload/lapierre/2011/catalogue/vtt-de.pdf

Lapierre empfiehlt:
1,65 - 1,80m Rahmengröße 43
1,75 - 1,90m Rahmengröße 48
Gibt nur die beiden Größen beim Froggy.


----------



## eljugador (17. April 2011)

Hi ich bin immer noch auf der suche nach einer kurbel und schwanke nun zwischen xt kurbel und x0 kurbel ich frag mich nur wie es mit der haltbarkeit aussieht wenn ich noch ab und zu in bikepark gehe kann mir da jemand helfen oder hat Erfahrungen ?


----------



## Asha'man (17. April 2011)

Beide Kurbeln sollten das problemlos mit machen.


----------



## matiosch (17. April 2011)

Ich bin die XT oft im Park gefahren, sie ist stabil, recht günstig und leicht. Kurzum: Ich finde sie passend!

Zur X0 kann ich Dir leider nichts sagen.

Bei mir wird der nächste Parkbesuch warten müssen, hab mich letztes We mit Vollgas frontal in den Baum gelegt, Gott sei Danke mit einem Nachenschutz denn gerappelt hat es ordentlich...


----------



## eljugador (17. April 2011)

Denkt ihr das carbon ist genauso stabile ich denk das ist bei aufsetzen empfindlicher?


----------



## joker78 (17. April 2011)




----------



## Zerum (17. April 2011)

Soo hier gibts jetzt auch endlich Fotos von mir da es ja jetzt [mehr oder weniger] fertig ist 
Ich steh mit dieser Art von Aufbau wie gesagt wahrscheinlich alleine in diesem Thread da, aber so erfüllt es zu 100% seinen Einsatzzweck und ich könnte mir kein geileres "Mainbike" als mein Fröschlein vorstellen 





















Hier gibts die Bilder in groß:
http://img.pulseone.at/image/2f5072d2a9.jpg
http://img.pulseone.at/image/911e83ba36.jpg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joker78 (17. April 2011)




----------



## Jumpstumper (18. April 2011)

joker78 schrieb:


>



Einfach nur WOW, Super abgestimmt, toll


----------



## Bikedude001 (19. April 2011)

Würde bei Parkbesuchen auch eher eine Alukurbel empfehlen. 
Man schubbert doch öfter an Steinen vorbei. Das tut der Carbonstruktur nicht gut.


----------



## eljugador (19. April 2011)

Das ist echt ne schwere entscheid xt kurbel ist billiger und stabiler x0 ist leichter und gibts als 2fach mit 22-36 kettenblättern was meint ihr?


----------



## Asha'man (19. April 2011)

Schliesse mich Bikedude an. Im Park und härteren Froggy Einsatz würde ich ne Alukurbel nehmen. 
Fahre die Saint. Nicht leicht, aber sieht geil aus und ist nicht klein zu kriegen. Und ich habs schon oft versucht.


----------



## eljugador (19. April 2011)

Das wäre alles leichter wenn ich doch das bike von Locke hätte  scheiß Geld!


----------



## Freizeit-biker (19. April 2011)

@eljugador: Mensch, hast du schon mal was von Punkt und Komma gehört? Oder hast du in der Schule das Schreiben schon auf dem Handy in SMS-Form gelernt? ich find diesen Stil:kotz:.

Mach dich mal besser schlau was du an dein Bike  bauen willst. X0-2-fach aus der 10-fach Gruppe gibt es nicht mit 22/36 Zähnen. Da bekommst du auch keinen Bash dran montiert. 
Also schau dir erst mal genauer an was du dir aufbauen willst, bevor du hier wild in der Gegend rumpostest. 
Dann gibts auch noch so etwas wie das Technik Forum. Dort findest du auch weitreichend Informationen.


----------



## eljugador (19. April 2011)

Es tut mir leid aber ich kann es halt nicht besser aber hoffe das man es trotzdem lesen kann.

  Neue 2X10 Übersetzungsoptionen 

Bei Sram baut man die angebotenen 2fach Kurbeloptionen aus. Bisher wurden mit den Kombinationen 26/39 und 28/42 vor allem XC Piloten angesprochen, die unter anderem vom großen gemeinsamen Teiler dieser Kombinationen profitieren sollten, jetzt wird es ab Werk mit perfekter Kettenlinie geben, was viele Enduro und AllMountain Biker bisher aus ihrer 3fach Kurbel gemacht haben: 22/36 und 24/38 - diese Kombinationen eignen sich neben den angesprochenen auch besser für 29er und XC-Piloten, die doch mal in den Alpen unterwegs sind.


----------



## Asha'man (19. April 2011)

Wenn du mit dem Frosch auch Touren fährst, dann nimm eine 2x9 Shimano XT/SLX/Saint. Vorne 22 hinten 34 ist mit dem Froggy auf steilen Rampen sehr angenehm. Und ein 36er Blatt passt gut für fast alle schnelle Passagen. Und lass den 2x10 Carbon Kurbel Kram sein.

Mit 10x habe ich noch keine Erfahrungen gemacht. Aber noch schmalere Ketten und enger liegende Ritzel sind im ruppigen Gelände erstmal kein Vorteil.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asha'man (20. April 2011)

Habe endlich mein erstes selbst gebautes Laufrad fertig. Hier der Gewichtsvergleich vom neuen Tourenlaufrad zum original Lapierre LR. Stolze 805g leichter. Genaue Beschreibung bei den Bildern:


----------



## B3ppo (20. April 2011)

Kann Ashaman nur zustimmen, was die Kurbel angeht. 
Noch eine Frage, was sind da für Reifen auf den Laufrädern?


----------



## Asha'man (20. April 2011)

@B3ppo: Steht bei den Bildern. Tourenreifen=Rubber Queen. Downhill und Parkreifen=Rain King bzw. vorne Baron. Immer mit BlackChilli Mischung. Die Rain King bzw. Baron sind ne Ecke schwerer, als die RQ.


----------



## beowulf (20. April 2011)

Hallo Mädls und Jungs,

kurze, schnelle Frage: Fahre das 2011er Froggy 518 und möchte eine leichte schaltbare 2fach Kettenführung einbauen (falls ihr keinen besseren Vorschlag habt, wird es eine e.thirteen heim 2rs werden). Derzeit ist die schwere Shiftguide montiert. Daraus schließe ich, das BB Montage möglich ist. Kann es sein, dass aber auch eine ISCG 05 passen würde? Wenn ja, welches System ist zu bevorzugen?

Danke

beowulf


----------



## hopfer (20. April 2011)

ISCG 05 hat der Rahmen und das ist m.M.n auch zu bevorzugen.

als Kettenführung gibt es günstigere und bessere lösungen z.B. hat User L0cke hier im forum sehr schöne Sachen im Angebot.
oder wenn günstig seien soll und auch sehr schnell bei dir seien muss dann ist auch die NC-17 Stinger zu empfehlen.


----------



## Asha'man (20. April 2011)

So erste kurze Probefahrt mit neuem Laufrad und neuer Gabel habe ich hinter mir. 

Gabel:
- Seeehhrrr soft. Angeblich mittlere Feder drin. Das Ding ist aber deutlich softer, als meine alte Van.
- Deutlich mehr Sag, da meine alte Van selbst mit ganz offener Vorspannung zu wenig Sag hatte.
- Vom anderen Lenkwinkel merke ich erstmal nichts. Vermutlich auch, weil es sich durch den groesseren Sag nicht viel geben wird.
- LowSpeed Druckstufe hat einen viel kleineren (zu klein?) Effekt, als bei der 09er Van. Vermute das liegt daran, dass die Gabel einfach noch nicht eingefahren ist. War bei der 09er glaube ich auch so, weiss ich aber nicht mehr. 

Alles andere konnte ich noch nicht testen. Hier fehlt es an Wurzelteppichen und Steinfeldern.  Ein paar groessere Sprunge hinter die Landung ins Flat waren auch deutlich softer, als mit der alten. Mhh...mal sehen, wie sich das entwickelt. Vielleicht vergesse ich dann das Mehrgewicht. 

Laufrad:

- Das Froggy rollt wieder!!!
- Hat sich nichts mehr gesetzt. Das heisst ich hab ordentlich abgedrueckt.
- Das Laufrad ist wider erwarten nicht kollabiert.  Scheint zu halten. Werde das nach ein paar Tagen fahren mal neu vermessen.
- Bremsscheibe scheint ein kleines bischen versetzt zu sein. Damit muss ich beim Laufradwechsel den Bremssattel neu einstellen.  Ist nur minimal, aber es reicht zum Schleifen. Und es ist zu wenig fuer Unterlegscheiben. Zum Glueck geht das ausrichten bei der Saint leicht.

Roman Ende!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freizeit-biker (20. April 2011)

@Asha'man: zum Ausrichten der Bremsscheiben: Es gibt von Syntace Shims mit 1/10 mm Stärke für 6-Loch Bremsscheiben. Genauer als auf 1/10mm ausrichten macht eh keinen Sinn.


----------



## Asha'man (21. April 2011)

@Uwe: Das klingt gut! Werde mal schauen, wie ich an ein paar von den Shims dran komme. Damit müsste ich das ausgeglichen bekommen. Danke.


----------



## Freizeit-biker (21. April 2011)

@Asha'man: Bike Components: 
8 Stück 7,70
Oder der gut sortierte Bike- Fachhändler.


----------



## Feldstecher (22. April 2011)

immer noch Standard Frosch, aber auch gestern in Winterberg wieder 6 Stunden Spass  und alles gefahren mit der Möhre .
Nur die Bremsen brauchen halt ein bissl Pause nach 3 mal Downhill hintereinander


----------



## L0cke (22. April 2011)

eljugador schrieb:


> Das wäre alles leichter wenn ich doch das bike von Locke hätte  scheiß Geld!



Naja mein Radl war ja nicht unbedingt sooo leicht 
Eine teure XTR oder X.0 Kurbel hät gegen die FR-SLX nochmal ca 100g gespart, doch der Gewichtsgewinn stand in keiner Relation zum Preis.
Ich habe das Bike, für mich, sinnig und durchdacht aufgebaut, und so ist es recht leicht geworden ohne allzu teuer oder instabil

Was ich sagen will, ist einfach, das nicht die teuersten Teile unbedingt ein leichtes Rad ausmachen, eher auch mal  auserhalb der Normbahnen denken zu können und nicht gleich die Teile zu verbauen die beim Pornfaktor ganz oben stehen, fängt schon bei der Thomson Sattelstütze an die viele fahren, die ist ein ganzes Stück schwerer als meine Saso und dazu auch doppelt so teuer, zudem kann man, wenn man will, dass gesparte Geld an einer anderen Stelle einsetzen um das Radl leichter zu machen, sinnig leicht und nicht nur porn und ein bischen leicht gepaar mit Funktionseinbusen




Freizeit-biker schrieb:


> @eljugador: Mensch, hast du schon mal was von Punkt und Komma gehört? Oder hast du in der Schule das Schreiben schon auf dem Handy in SMS-Form gelernt? ich find diesen Stil:kotz:.



 ganz ruhig Großer  



Freizeit-biker schrieb:


> Mach dich mal besser schlau was du an dein Bike  bauen willst. X0-2-fach aus der 10-fach Gruppe gibt es nicht mit 22/36 Zähnen. Da bekommst du auch keinen Bash dran montiert.
> Also schau dir erst mal genauer an was du dir aufbauen willst, bevor du hier wild in der Gegend rumpostest.
> Dann gibts auch noch so etwas wie das Technik Forum. Dort findest du auch weitreichend Informationen.



Er kann ja was mit Taco fahren, dann geht das auch mit einer X.0 Kurbel 



Feldstecher schrieb:


> immer noch Standard Frosch, aber auch gestern in Winterberg wieder 6 Stunden Spass  und alles gefahren mit der Möhre .
> Nur die Bremsen brauchen halt ein bissl Pause nach 3 mal Downhill hintereinander



das Frosch im schönsten grün , aber wenn die Bremse nach 3 Abfahrten auf der DH nicht mehr kann würde ich mir selbst bei 90-95kg fahrfertig und Angstbremser Gedanken machen ob die Bremse in ordnung ist.
Im Socialprojekt hat die Elixir zwar bisher schon oft Probleme bereitet, doch Winterberg und Willingen waren keine Strecken wo ich von Problemen mitbekommen habe beim 195cm-Angstbremsermann die der Bremse eine Pause abverlangten.


----------



## Feldstecher (22. April 2011)

sry doppelt !!!
bitte löschen


----------



## Feldstecher (22. April 2011)

Feldstecher schrieb:


> das Frosch im schönsten grün , aber wenn die Bremse nach 3 Abfahrten auf der DH nicht mehr kann würde ich mir selbst bei 90-95kg fahrfertig und Angstbremser Gedanken machen ob die Bremse in ordnung ist.
> Im Socialprojekt hat die Elixir zwar bisher schon oft Probleme bereitet, doch Winterberg und Willingen waren keine Strecken wo ich von Problemen mitbekommen habe beim 195cm-Angstbremsermann die der Bremse eine Pause abverlangten.



da ich technisch nicht so bewandert bin, kann auch sein das ich mich täusche mit der Bremse. Jedenfalls wurde der Hebelweg länger ( gegriffen hat die Bremse ja auch noch ) nur halt später und quietschen vom packen bis zum mittleren Hebelpunkt.


----------



## funbiker9 (22. April 2011)

Feldstecher schrieb:


> da ich technisch nicht so bewandert bin, kann auch sein das ich mich täusche mit der Bremse. Jedenfalls wurde der Hebelweg länger ( gegriffen hat die Bremse ja auch noch ) nur halt später und quietschen vom packen bis zum mittleren Hebelpunkt.



Soviel kann man in Winterberg eigentlich gar nicht Bremsen, dass die Elixir anfängt zu faden. Ich tippe in deinem Fall eher darauf, dass etwas Luft im System ist. Einfach mal entlüften, dann sollte der Druckpunkt gleich bleiben.

Gruß


----------



## Feldstecher (22. April 2011)

funbiker9 schrieb:


> Soviel kann man in Winterberg eigentlich gar nicht Bremsen, dass die Elixir anfängt zu faden. Ich tippe in deinem Fall eher darauf, dass etwas Luft im System ist. Einfach mal entlüften, dann sollte der Druckpunkt gleich bleiben.
> 
> Gruß



Danke !
dann werde ich mal dabei schauen !


----------



## lukiluk (26. April 2011)

Hi....

Muss ich mir sorgen machen wenn mein Hinterrad seitliches Spiel von ca 2-3mm hat? Sieht so aus als wäre es zwischen Nabe und Achse...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Username123 (27. April 2011)

Servus,

kann mir jemand genau sagen wie lang der Radstand vom Froggy ist (würde mich bei beiden Größen interessieren also 43 und 48)

Das nächste wäre noch, welche Größe ihr mir raten würdet bei 1,80m Größe und 84 Schritt

Danke schonmal


----------



## Bikedude001 (27. April 2011)

lukiluk schrieb:


> Hi....
> 
> Muss ich mir sorgen machen wenn mein Hinterrad seitliches Spiel von ca 2-3mm hat? Sieht so aus als wäre es zwischen Nabe und Achse...


 

Wenn die Achse b.z.w. Schnellspanner fest ist, sollte die Nabe kein Spiel haben. Auch nicht die Lager der Nabe.
Das solltest du genauer untersuchen! Wenn irgendwas Spiel hat, geht bei weiterem Gebrauch noch mehr kaputt.


----------



## Freizeit-biker (27. April 2011)

Username123 schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> kann mir jemand genau sagen wie lang der Radstand vom Froggy ist (würde mich bei beiden Größen interessieren also 43 und 48)
> 
> ...


 
Guggst du hier? Differenz des Masses TT.
Der Radstand selber ist von der Gabel abhängig. Ob nun eine 160 mm Tourengabel oder eine 200 mm Boxxer.

Ausserdem, was hilft dir der Radstand? 
Wenn du mal schreiben würdest was du so fährst? Touren, FR, Park? 
Im Endeffekt kannst du dir eh nur ein Bild machen wenn du auf beiden Rahmen gehockt bist.


----------



## Username123 (27. April 2011)

Draufhocken würd ich ja gerne... hat nur keiner 

Sollte mehr abfahrtsorientiert sein aber auch für die ein oder andere tour..
Radstand nur deswegen damit cih ein ungefähres Bild kriege wie groß bzw. lang das Bike ist...bionicon tesla in L hat z.b. 1170mm und das ist mir irgendwie zu lang (Rad wirkt einfach zu groß für mich), Größe M z.b. ist aber viel zu klein

Lt. den ganzen Größenrechner müsste ich ein 48cm Rahmen haben, aber das oberrohr ist mit 615mm schon wieder recht lang..


----------



## lukiluk (27. April 2011)

Bikedude001 schrieb:


> Wenn die Achse b.z.w. Schnellspanner fest ist, sollte die Nabe kein Spiel haben. Auch nicht die Lager der Nabe.
> Das solltest du genauer untersuchen! Wenn irgendwas Spiel hat, geht bei weiterem Gebrauch noch mehr kaputt.



thx dude 

ja festgezogen ist alles.. werd ich wohl in den shop müssen, die haben übrigens gerade geantwortet mit folgender diagnose:

"[FONT="]der Lagerkonus kann sich nur gelöst haben und muss neu eingestellt werden.[/FONT]  "

das übersteigt glaub ich ein bissl meine heimwerkfähigkeiten..

danke auf jeden fall mal


----------



## L0cke (27. April 2011)

nimm auf jeden Fall den kleinen Rahmen U-123


----------



## Asha'man (27. April 2011)

Weiss jemand, was alle Lager für den Hinterbau im Froggy kosten? Meins fängt immer schlimmer an zu knarzen. Hauptsächlich beim Reintreten und Einfedern bzw. entlasten. Ich hatte schon den Hinterbau auseinander, alles gereinigt und wieder zusammen und das Knarzen war weg.

Bis zu einer Tour im Schlamm. Seitdem hat es wieder angefangen und wird wieder schlimmer. Was die Ursache beim letzten Mal war, weiss ich nicht. Hab alles (Tretlager gereinigt, neu gefettet, und Hinterbau) in einem Rutsch gemacht und danach war es weg. Das einzige, was ich nicht gemacht habe, war der rechte Horst Link. Der war beim Losschrauben schon so unter Spannung, dass ich die Schraube lieber wieder rein gedreht habe.

Vielleicht tausche ich einfach mal alle Lager aus. Nach 2 Jahren ist das vielleicht einfach nötig?!


----------



## Freizeit-biker (27. April 2011)

Ich bin 180 mit 79 cm Schrittlänge. Hab das Froggy hauptsächlich als Spielbike. (Boxxer, Vivid Air etc.) Es gehen aber auch Touren mit über 1000 Hm. Radstand müsste ich heute abend mal nachmessen. 

Mir war der 48er Rahmen zu gross. Der 43er Rahmen läuft aber auch sehr sicher gerade aus. Bei hohen Gschwindigkeiten werde ich eher nervös als der Rahmen.
Ich wollte von der Wendigkeit aber keinen cm mehr an Radstand haben. Um enge Ecken oder bei schnellen Richtungswechseln muss man schon mit rel. viel Nachdruck fahren.


----------



## soso79 (27. April 2011)

servus,

geb meinen 2011er 918 rahmen mit rc4, steuersatz und steckachse für 1290 ab.

größe ist 43.

hab ihn jetzt 3x aufm hometrail gefahren, seitdem steht er.

gerne auch ne 2010er totem solo air dh dazu - ebenso oft gefahren für + 400


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lukiluk (27. April 2011)

würdest du die gabel auch extra verkaufen? wie ist die denn im vergleich zu der stahlfedervariante?


----------



## soso79 (27. April 2011)

hi...nee erst wenn rahmen weg ist - wäre ja auch doof sonst nen bike ohne gabel^^

finde sie funzt wirklich top. die dh variante noch ne ecke besser als die 09er modelle, welche aber auch schon gut waren.

lg


----------



## lukiluk (27. April 2011)

ok meld dich einfach falls du den rahmen ohne gabel verkaufst, hätte interesse


----------



## Freizeit-biker (27. April 2011)

Asha'man schrieb:


> Weiss jemand, was alle Lager für den Hinterbau im Froggy kosten? Meins fängt immer schlimmer an zu knarzen. Hauptsächlich beim Reintreten und Einfedern bzw. entlasten. Ich hatte schon den Hinterbau auseinander, alles gereinigt und wieder zusammen und das Knarzen war weg.
> 
> Bis zu einer Tour im Schlamm. Seitdem hat es wieder angefangen und wird wieder schlimmer. Was die Ursache beim letzten Mal war, weiss ich nicht. Hab alles (Tretlager gereinigt, neu gefettet, und Hinterbau) in einem Rutsch gemacht und danach war es weg. Das einzige, was ich nicht gemacht habe, war der rechte Horst Link. Der war beim Losschrauben schon so unter Spannung, dass ich die Schraube lieber wieder rein gedreht habe.
> 
> Vielleicht tausche ich einfach mal alle Lager aus. Nach 2 Jahren ist das vielleicht einfach nötig?!


 
Bei mir das Gleiche. Hinten sitzen Kunststoff-Gleitlager und eine Alu- Hülse drin. Die Hülse hat 16 mm Aussen, 10 mm Innen- Durchmesser und ist 20 mm Lang. 

Die Kunststofflager wird warscheinlich ein GFM-1618-09 von Igus sein (ab 10 Stück 2,27 CHF/Stück). Da Lapierre grosse Mengen abnimmt könnten sie über Lapierre sogar günstiger sein.  
Die Aluhülsen (Oberfläche war bei mir gut angefressen) kannst du dir bei jeder Dreherei machen lassen.

Da war LP nicht all zu fix mit der Lieferung. Hat bald 2 Wochen gedauert. Die Kunststofflager haben sie geschickt. Preis hab ich nicht mehr im Kopf. Gesamt brauchst du 4 Stück). Die Alu- Hülsen haben sie vergessen. Ich hab mit die Hülsen machen lassen.


----------



## Freizeit-biker (27. April 2011)

lukiluk schrieb:


> würdest du die gabel auch extra verkaufen? wie ist die denn im vergleich zu der stahlfedervariante?


Ich hab eine Totem Coil Tapered in Weiss mit 3 Federn (medium Hart Extra hart)  hier liegen. 
Die Gabel wurde auf Garantie mit einem neuen Casting, Gabelkrone und Druckstufe renoviert. Seitdem noch nicht gefahren. Schaft ist noch ungekürzt. Die Zugstufe, Federn und Achse ist das einzige was noch von 2008 ist. 
Die Gabel würde ich für 400  weg geben.


----------



## beowulf (27. April 2011)

Hallo!

Kann mir jemand bitte das Gewicht des Originallaufradsatzes (ohne Reifen/Schlauch) vom Froggy 518, Jahrgang 2011, sagen? Ich bilde mir ein etwas darüber auch mal hier im Forum gelesen zu haben, finde es aber nicht mehr. Danke,

lg,

beowulf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eljugador (29. April 2011)

Hallo kann mir jemand sagen ob das Hinterrad beim froggy ausermittig zentrierd werden muss?     Und wenn ja habe ihr einen Wert um wie viel mm das der fall ist? 
Gruss Michel


----------



## Freizeit-biker (29. April 2011)

Wurde 4 Seiten weiter oben ausführlich darüber geredet. --> SuFu


----------



## Asha'man (29. April 2011)

@beowulf: Locke hat in seinem Foto Album den 2009er LRS auf der Waage. Keine Ahnung, ob sich beim 2011er LRS was geändert hat.
@elju: Ich habe gerade ein hinteres Laufrad fertig eingespeicht gehabt. Das ist mittig zentriert und läuft problemlos im Hinterbau. Ich messe mal die Abstände zu den Ketten- und Sitzstreben und schreibe euch die Ergebnisse.


----------



## mtpal (29. April 2011)

Moinsen,
Ich habe seit kurzem neben dem spicy noch ein Froggy 318 aus 2009 und würde gerne die, vermutlich sackschwere, original kefü tauschen. Ich bekomme die hussefelt-kurbel jedoch nicht runter.die beiden 8er inbus-schrauben sind raus, die linke kurbel bewegt sich aber keinen mm.
Brauch ich einen kurbelabzieher oder mehr pudding in den armen?
Merci schonmal!


----------



## Zerum (29. April 2011)

Hi,
Ich nehme mal an dass das ISIS-Drive Kurbeln sind, und für diese gibt es einen Kurbelabzieher.
Wenn die Kurbeln da so fest sitzen ist das aber btw ein gutes Zeichen, denn die Kurbelarme von ISIS-Drive cranks nackeln gerne mal an der Innenlageraufnahme aus


----------



## eljugador (29. April 2011)

Freizeit-biker schrieb:


> Wurde 4 Seiten weiter oben ausführlich darüber geredet. --> SuFu



Das weis ich,darum frage ich weil kein klarer Wert genant wurde.

@ Ashaman Vielen Dank

Gruss Michel


----------



## Zerum (29. April 2011)

hm ich würde sagen ca einen halben zentimeter, jedoch ohne gewähr..


----------



## beowulf (30. April 2011)

Gestern Nacht war ich doch nochmal aktiv mit der Waage:

Gewicht Laufradsatz 2011er Froggy 518 (mit Felgenband):

HR: 1196g
VR: 1118g

Beweisphotos in meinem Album.


@ Asha'man: Danke!


----------



## toranoxx (8. Mai 2011)

Jetzt hab ich auch eins


----------



## Bikedude001 (8. Mai 2011)

Sehr schöner Aufbau ! 
Was sind denn das für Laufräder ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikedude001 (8. Mai 2011)

mtpal schrieb:


> Moinsen,
> Ich habe seit kurzem neben dem spicy noch ein Froggy 318 aus 2009 und würde gerne die, vermutlich sackschwere, original kefü tauschen. Ich bekomme die hussefelt-kurbel jedoch nicht runter.die beiden 8er inbus-schrauben sind raus, die linke kurbel bewegt sich aber keinen mm.
> Brauch ich einen kurbelabzieher oder mehr pudding in den armen?
> Merci schonmal!



Du brauchst einen passenden Aubzieher und musst den auch Abstützren.
Von "Hand" kannst du die Arme unmöglich runterbekommen.


----------



## Freedom-Rider (8. Mai 2011)

ich hab vor mir ein froggy 318 aus 2009 zu kaufen
Es hat nach nahezu die original Komponeten verbaut.
so jetzt meine frage ich will das bike leichter machen auf ca. 16-16,5kg
Welche Komponetnewechsel sind am sinnvollsten und günstigsten ?
Hier die liste von allen komponeten:

Shock absorber :                          FOX VAN R 240 MM SPRING 300 / 350
Fork :                             ROCKSHOX DOMAIN 302CL180 MM 1.1 / 8 
                                                                              Headset :                             FSA Orbit Z 1.5                                                                                            
Bottom Bracket :                         TRUVATIV HOWITZER XR                                                                       
Crankset :                             TRUVATIV HUSSEFELT 24X36                                                                                
Stem :                             SYNCROS FR50 50 MM                                                                                                           
Seatpost :                                                                  LP XC COMP 6061 31.6X350 
                                                                          Handlesbars :                             SYNCROS FR 6061 710 MM 
                                                                              Front derailleur :                             SHIMANO NEW SLX 
                                                                               Rear derailleur :                             SHIMANO NEW SLX SHADOW                                                                               
Brakes :                              FORMULA ORO K18 200 / 200 ROTORS                                                                               
Shifters :                              SHIMANO DEORE                                                      
Saddle :                              SYNCROS FL CRMO 
                                                                             Wheel :                              RIMS ALEX FR32 / HUBS LP / SHIMANO M525                                                                               
Sprocket :                              SHIMANO HG50 9S 11X34                                                                               
Tires :                             CONTINENTAL RUBBERQUEEN TR 26X2.40

Im jetztigen Zustand hat es ca. 17,3kg


----------



## mtpal (8. Mai 2011)

Bikedude001 schrieb:


> Du brauchst einen passenden Aubzieher und musst den auch Abstützren.
> Von "Hand" kannst du die Arme unmöglich runterbekommen.


Hi, alles schon erledigt.ein kurbelabzieher + inbus und fertig 
Merci


----------



## hopfer (8. Mai 2011)

Freedom-Rider schrieb:


> ich hab vor mir ein froggy 318 aus 2009 zu kaufen
> Es hat nach nahezu die original Komponeten verbaut.
> so jetzt meine frage ich will das bike leichter machen auf ca. 16-16,5kg
> Welche Komponetnewechsel sind am sinnvollsten und günstigsten ?
> ...




Da kann man eigentlich überall sparen 

ich denke Kurbel und Kassette würde recht viel bringen und natürlich Laufräder und eine andere Gabel.
beim Rest lässt sich auch was sparen bringt aber dann nicht so viel auf einmal.


----------



## Bikedude001 (8. Mai 2011)

Verkaufe mein Froggy 918 2010  (14,86kg)







Rahmen 918 : Grösse S
Dämpfer : Fox DHX Air 5.0
Gabel : Lyrik Coil DH 170mm (neu)
Steuersatz : Cane Creek 110  1.5" (neu)
Vorbau: Straitline 
Lenker: Spank Subrosa 747mm (neu)
Griffe: ODI Ruffian
Bremsen: Avid Elixir 5 203/185mm
Felgen: Spank Subrosa/Sapim Race/Hope Pro2
Kassette: Sram PG 980 11-34 (neu)
Kette : Sram PC 951 (neu)
Kurbel : Truvativ Stylo 175mm 22/36
Kefü: E13 mit DMR Rolle
Schaltwerk + Umwerfer: XT
Sattelstütze: Truvativ Holzfeller
Sattel: Selle Italia NT1

weitere Bilder in meinem Album unter Sonstiges
Kostenpunkt 2400,-


----------



## scharle123 (8. Mai 2011)

Oh dann haste ja schon den DH bekommen. Komme am Mittwoch mal schauen. Bremse quietscht immer noch. Mfg


----------



## Freedom-Rider (8. Mai 2011)

hopfer schrieb:


> Da kann man eigentlich überall sparen
> 
> ich denke Kurbel und Kassette würde recht viel bringen und natürlich Laufräder und eine andere Gabel.
> beim Rest lässt sich auch was sparen bringt aber dann nicht so viel auf einmal.




bringt der tausch von dem Stahldämpfer auf ein Air-Dämpfer viel gewicht ?
Das heißt den jetzigen gegen ein dhx air


----------



## L0cke (8. Mai 2011)

toranoxx schrieb:


> Jetzt hab ich auch eins



da ist dem Soso sein altes also gelandet


----------



## toranoxx (8. Mai 2011)

Bikedude001 schrieb:


> Sehr schöner Aufbau !
> Was sind denn das für Laufräder ?


sind Alex FR32

@L0cke: stimmt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hopfer (8. Mai 2011)

Freedom-Rider schrieb:


> bringt der tausch von dem Stahldämpfer auf ein Air-Dämpfer viel gewicht ?
> Das heißt den jetzigen gegen ein dhx air



ca. 450gr je nachdem welche federverbaut ist...

schau mal in deine PN´s


----------



## Freedom-Rider (8. Mai 2011)

450 gr. einsparen ?
@hopfer 
brauche ein froggy in 48


----------



## Feldstecher (8. Mai 2011)

Freedom-Rider schrieb:


> 450 gr. einsparen ?
> @hopfer
> brauche ein froggy in 48



besorg mir das in 43, dann kannste meins haben


----------



## Freedom-Rider (8. Mai 2011)

@Feldstecher
wende dich an den benutzer: hopfer 
2 Beiträge über dir


----------



## Feldstecher (8. Mai 2011)

Freedom-Rider schrieb:


> @Feldstecher
> wende dich an den benutzer: hopfer
> 2 Beiträge über dir



 oha ich Depp


----------



## Freedom-Rider (8. Mai 2011)

kannst mir mal ne preisvorstellung und ne liste von deinen parts schicken ?
würde mich mal interessieren ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maggse (9. Mai 2011)

Freedom-Rider schrieb:


> Fork :                             ROCKSHOX DOMAIN 302CL180 MM 1.1 / 8
> Seatpost :                                                                  LP XC COMP 6061 31.6X350
> Saddle :                              SYNCROS FL CRMO
> Wheel :                              RIMS ALEX FR32 / HUBS LP / SHIMANO M525
> Sprocket :                              SHIMANO HG50 9S 11X34



Da am Spicy teilweise die gleichen Teile verbaut sind, kurz preiswerte Verbesserungsmöglichkeiten:
> Wechsel von der Domain zur Lyrik Coil: ca. -350/400g bei ~650 (ich bleib bei der Domain )
> Original Lapierre Seatpost ist recht schwer: Sattel und Seatpost bei mir ca. 650g um 150 sollten da ca 200g drinn sein.
> Die Laufräder haben ca 2400g -> 500g leichtere kosten ca 250-350
HG50 11x36 hat bei mir 460g -> XT 11x34 ~300g 
> Originalschläuch hatte bei mir um die 240g -> Schwalbe 190g für 5-7

lg


----------



## Asha'man (9. Mai 2011)

Hier mein Fazit zur LoFü:

Pro:
- Extrem leicht
- Funktion sehr gut. Das Röllchen dreht gut und das Gummi ist sehr leise
- Kettenschlagen nicht besser oder schlechter, als mit der DRS

Verbesserungsmöglichkeiten:
- Köpfe der ISCG Schrauben zu gross. deshalb passen sie bei mir nicht und schleifen am Kettenblatt. Muss mal versuchen die Köpfe zu kürzen. 
- Schraube vom Schaltröllchen zu lang. Stört beim Reifen wechseln und sieht blöd aus
- Nicht sauber ausgeschnittene Grundplatte und Carbonscheibe am Röllchen

Ansonsten klarer Kauftipp. Gefällt mir gut.

Vorläufiges Fazit zur Van 180 RC2:

- Mit vorhandener Feder sehr soft. Mir fast zu weich. Wenig Rückmeldung vom Untergrund. Schluckt an Kickern zu viel weg. 
- Low Speed Druckstufe nicht so effektiv, wie bei meiner alten Van 160 RC2 von '09. Habe sie fast komplett zu, damit die Gabel an steilen Stufen nicht weg sackt. Als die Gabel frisch eingebaut war, hatte die LS Druckstufe kaum einen Effekt. Ist defintiv besser geworden. Warum? Keine Ahnung.
- High Speed Druckstufe gut
- 2cm mehr Federweg merkt man

Fazit: Funktioniert ganz gut das Teil. Im ruppigen und schnellen Downhill spielt sie ihre Vorteile aus. Vermutlich kommt aber meine 160er wieder rein. Das Rad ist damit an der Front gut 400g leichter und beim Absprung, etc. deutlich agiler. Das kann evtl. aber auch mit ner härteren Feder behoben werden. Auf langsamen und technischen Trails fühle ich mich mit der 160er wohler. Vermutlich wegen der LS Druckstufe. Entscheidung noch offen, werde die 160er auf jeden Fall nochmal fahren.

Und zwei Fragen habe ich auch noch. 

- Wieviel wiegt eine 300er Feder für den 240mm Fox Dämpfer? Weiss das jemand? Ich habe meine mal gewogen, finde das Foto aber nicht mehr. 
- Wer hat die Bashguards von Locke mal härteren Belastungen ausgesetzt und wie haben sie gehalten? Mein Shimano Bashguard ist extrem stabil und musste auch schon so einiges mit machen. Wiegt aber 250g. 

Und wenn jemand einen 43er Froggy Rahmen in meiner Nähe zum Probefahren hat...melden!


----------



## hopfer (9. Mai 2011)

Mein Froggy wandert wahrscheinlich auch weck...
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=376341


----------



## eljugador (9. Mai 2011)

Warum verkaufen denn alle ihre schönen froggys???


----------



## Bikedude001 (9. Mai 2011)

eljugador schrieb:


> Warum verkaufen denn alle ihre schönen froggys???



Weil es ne gute Jahreszeit für was Neues ist


----------



## hopfer (9. Mai 2011)

eljugador schrieb:


> Warum verkaufen denn alle ihre schönen froggys???



Hey,

ganz ehrlich?
leider nicht genug geld für zwei Bikes 
sonst würde ich es etwas abspecken und als "touren" Rad behalten.


----------



## eljugador (9. Mai 2011)

Das ist schade ja  dann muss halt dein rx8 weg. Mein z4 muste schlieslich auch weg


----------



## hopfer (9. Mai 2011)

dann habe ich gar kein Auto mehr.... ( in den darf ich jetzt eh wieder 2000â¬ pumpen fÃ¼r neu Bremsen, Kupplung und ZÃ¼ndsystem  )
den 3er bekomme ich nur zum Biken geliehen....
oder ich kauf mir einen Lada Niva 
obwohl der RX-8 inzwischen leider auch nicht mehr Wert ist als der Lada.


----------



## eljugador (9. Mai 2011)

Was wird es den für ein Bike wenn ich fragen darf?


----------



## hopfer (9. Mai 2011)

wenn nichts schief geht ein Lapierre DH von 2011


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eljugador (9. Mai 2011)

Sehr schön  würdiger Nachfolger.


----------



## Welli (9. Mai 2011)

Hey Miteinander,
hat einer noch von der original Froggy-Kefü 'ne Rolle rumliegen und möchte diese versilbern? Meine ist komplett runter und ich brauche bis zum WE dringend ne neue. Dann muss ich mir keine Heim2 kaufen.
Bei Interesse einfach kurz PN schicken.
Danke und Grüße!


----------



## Janne4ever (10. Mai 2011)

Kleines Update von meinem Froggy, Gewicht liegt jetzt bei ca. 15,9kg

Neue Parts: 

-Lrs grüne Hope Naben+Mavic En 321 und grünen Alunippeln
-X.0 Kasette Grün
-Rubber Queen Falt vorne
-Slx Kurbel
-Shaman Enduro Kefü
-Short Cage X.0 gegen Medium Cage getauscht 















Janne


----------



## bockel (10. Mai 2011)

@Janne4ever

Sieht sehr schick aus
hab den gleichen Rahmen, tendiere aber statt schwarz zu Weiß wenn es in Richtung Gabel und Felgen geht
Dennoch
Eine Frag brennt mir auf der Zunge:

Woher hast du die Grünen HopeNaben ?

Gruß Bockel


----------



## Janne4ever (10. Mai 2011)

Den Lrs mit den Grünen Hope Naben hab ich glücklicherweise im Bikemarkt gefunden. In Grün wurden die Naben nur für gesponsorte Fahrer produztiert, gab es so nie ofiziel zu kaufen. Aber wer weiß was da noch kommt, momentan gibt es ja auch eine Special Edition der Bremsen in Schwarz/Grün!

Gabel würd ich eigentlich am liebsten eine weiße Lyrik Solo air Dh einbauen, aber erstmal genug Geld ausgegeben. 

Janne


----------



## Feldstecher (11. Mai 2011)

Hallo Jungs,

der DHX Air 5.0 soll raus und entweder RockShox Vivid 5.1 oder Manitou Revox rein.
Bitte um Tipps, Erfahrungen etc...oder sonstige Voschläge

Gruss
Marco


----------



## eljugador (11. Mai 2011)

Also ich bin mit meinem revox sehr zufrieden,  auch wenn er sehr stark gedämpft ist.


----------



## L0cke (11. Mai 2011)

ich kann den Revox nur empfehlen  und Dämpfung ist nur eine Sache der Einstellung, bzw des Tunings, beim Revox kann ich helfen und ihn fürs Froggy passend abstimmen wenn gewünscht


----------



## Feldstecher (11. Mai 2011)

Ok Loke,

rufe dich an wenn ich den Fox Dämpfer für einen angemessen Preis
verkauft kriege. 

Gruss
Marco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bockel (11. Mai 2011)

Hat jemand Ahnung ob die Tune Kong HR Nabe ernstzunehmend für FR und DH wäre?


----------



## Asha'man (11. Mai 2011)

Asha'man schrieb:


> Und zwei Fragen habe ich auch noch.
> 
> - Wieviel wiegt eine 300er Feder für den 240mm Fox Dämpfer? Weiss das jemand? Ich habe meine mal gewogen, finde das Foto aber nicht mehr.
> - Wer hat die Bashguards von Locke mal härteren Belastungen ausgesetzt und wie haben sie gehalten? Mein Shimano Bashguard ist extrem stabil und musste auch schon so einiges mit machen. Wiegt aber 250g.



^^


----------



## L0cke (11. Mai 2011)

bockel schrieb:


> Hat jemand Ahnung ob die Tune Kong HR Nabe ernstzunehmend für FR und DH wäre?



beim Vereinskollegen 4 Jahre ohne Probleme 



Asha'man schrieb:


> ^^



frag mal Freizeitbiker, Soso79 etc, sind einige...ersterer fährt in den Alphen damit rumm  ne 300er Stahlfeder dürft ca 500-530g wiegen so aus Erfahrung


----------



## Asha'man (11. Mai 2011)

Ok, dann lohnt sich eine Titanfeder wohl doch. Wenn die Herstellerangaben stimmen. Gerade, wenn ich mich entscheide mir eine zu kaufen gibts die bei CRC nicht mehr...grrrrr

Was nimmst du denn fuer nen Bashguard? Gerne PN.


----------



## L0cke (11. Mai 2011)

Asha'man schrieb:


> ^^





Asha'man schrieb:


> Hier mein Fazit zur LoFü:
> 
> Pro:
> - Extrem leicht *ne Lofü halt *
> ...





Asha'man schrieb:


> Ok, dann lohnt sich eine Titanfeder wohl doch. Wenn die Herstellerangaben stimmen. Gerade, wenn ich mich entscheide mir eine zu kaufen gibts die bei CRC nicht mehr...grrrrr
> 
> Was nimmst du denn fuer nen Bashguard? Gerne PN.



kannst in etwa 200-250g sparen denke ich mit einer Titanfeder, meine 350er hat etwa 325g gewogen...., letzteres per PN


----------



## Asha'man (11. Mai 2011)

@L0cke: Kettenschlagen ist gut. Funktioniert dein Zeuch. 

Bereue den Kauf nicht. Das waren nur kleine Verbesserungsvorschlaege. Fuer 95% der Raeder muessten kuerzere Schrauben reichen. Aber auch mit der zu langen kann man leben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxl111 (12. Mai 2011)

Hallo,

nachdem ich auch ständig an meinem Frosch rumdoktere hat dieser nun eine X0 Schaltung und Ritzel bekommen. Leider schaffe ich es nicht, das Schaltwerk so einzustellen dass der Carbon-Schaltwerkschutz passt. Geht es euch genauso oder bin ich nur unfähig oder gibts eine simple Lösung dafür? ( ausser den Schutz weglassen )

Jetzt würde mich noch interessieren, ob jemand schon einmal den Angel Set Steuersatz von Canke Creek im Frosch gefahren ist? Bis zu 1,5° flacherer Winkel klingt verlockend. Fahre im Moment einen FSA semi Integrated mit einer FOX 36 Talas mit 180 mm FW. Sollten jetzt also ca. 66° Lenkwinkel sein. 64,5° im Park oder auf sehr schnellen und steilen Freeride Strecken klingt gut. Was haltet ihr davon?

Danke lg Hannes


----------



## Bikedude001 (12. Mai 2011)

maxl111 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> nachdem ich auch ständig an meinem Frosch rumdoktere hat dieser nun eine X0 Schaltung und Ritzel bekommen. Leider schaffe ich es nicht, das Schaltwerk so einzustellen dass der Carbon-Schaltwerkschutz passt. Geht es euch genauso oder bin ich nur unfähig oder gibts eine simple Lösung dafür? ( ausser den Schutz weglassen )
> 
> ...


Damit das X0 passt, musst du den Carbonschutz unterbauen. 
Man kann dazu z.b. die Kugelköpfe von V-Brakes verwenden.
Sieht besser als als ein Paket unterlagsscheiben. 

Denke, dass der flache Lenkwinkel im Park gut kommt. Beim Tourenfahren wir das bergauf wahrscheinlich schwieriger sein die Richtung zu halten.


----------



## marcelino86 (21. Mai 2011)

Mein neues Froggy


----------



## funbiker9 (21. Mai 2011)

marcelino86 schrieb:


> Mein neues Froggy
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 210061
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 210062



sehr schick


----------



## hopfer (22. Mai 2011)

hübsches bike!


vielleicht sucht ja jemand noch ein Froggy?
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/380393


----------



## harley96 (22. Mai 2011)

hi. suche für mein froggy einen neoprenschutz für die untere strebe am hinterbau am besten vom 918er. wer kann mir helfen


----------



## Check15 (22. Mai 2011)

Hallo,

ich möchte mir auch ein Froggy zulegen.  Ist das Bike stabil? Wielange gibt Lapierre eigentlich  Garantie auf das Bike? Und vorallem wie definiert der Hersteller den Einsatzbereich des Froggys? Also wenn ich jetzt nen 3m Drop mache und der Rahmen bricht, ist das noch im Einsatzbereich von diesem Rad? Oder muss ich damit rechnen, dass Lapierre sagt: nenene, sowas macht man auch nur mit einem DH? Vielen Dankschonmal!


----------



## hopfer (22. Mai 2011)

es gibt soweit mir bekannt bisher noch keinen Rahmenbruch. daher würde ich mal behaupten das Bike ist sehr stabil.
es ist für ALLES freigegeben mit Bikepark Zulassung daher gibts damit auch keine Probleme.
garantie bloß 2Jahre alles andere läuft über Kulanz bzw. du bekommst sehr günstig einen Austausch Rahmen falls du stürzen solltest und der rahmen aufgrund dessen kaputt geht.
ach und vielleicht interessiert es dich: http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/380393


----------



## Check15 (22. Mai 2011)

Danke für die Info!


----------



## Check15 (22. Mai 2011)

Ich kauf mir lieber ein neues 318er für 1999 Euronen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hopfer (22. Mai 2011)

zwar neu aber eine schei55 Ausstattung im Verhältnis


----------



## Check15 (22. Mai 2011)

Bei mir muss das Ding nur fahren und stabil sein, das Gewicht ist mir sowas von egal, ich möcht es sowieso mit ner 27 Gang Schaltung versehen und MTB damit fahren! Wenn ich mich richtig austoben möchte fahr ich MX


----------



## eljugador (22. Mai 2011)

Also ich würde a hopfers Bike nehmen wenn ich nicht schon eins hätte, super ausgestattet das Bike. MfG Michel


----------



## Asha'man (23. Mai 2011)

Schliesse mich an. Würde auch das Bike von Hopfer nehmen.


----------



## overkill_KA (23. Mai 2011)

Hi
Weiß jemand wie der User heißt der ein grünes Froggy mit einer FOX 36 in der Farbe titan (grau) fährt?
Name von dem user oder ein Bild von dem Bike wären cool.


----------



## hopfer (23. Mai 2011)

früher sah meins mal so aus:


----------



## en_masse (23. Mai 2011)

Bikedude001 schrieb:


> Damit das X0 passt, musst du den Carbonschutz unterbauen.
> Man kann dazu z.b. die Kugelköpfe von V-Brakes verwenden.
> Sieht besser als als ein Paket unterlagsscheiben.
> 
> Denke, dass der flache Lenkwinkel im Park gut kommt. Beim Tourenfahren wir das bergauf wahrscheinlich schwieriger sein die Richtung zu halten.



Geht leider im 2011er Frosch nichtmehr.  Da ist der Schutz nach unten angebracht...


----------



## Check15 (23. Mai 2011)

Kann ich das Lapierre Froggy Bj. 2010 mit 27 Gängen Umrüsten? Ist der Preis von 1999 Euro dafür fair??? 

Danke schonmal...


----------



## hopfer (23. Mai 2011)

ja, kannst du umrüsten auf 27 aber macht m.M.n. wenig sinn vorne 22-36 ist eigentlich immer ausreichend.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Check15 (23. Mai 2011)

Ich möchte es als MTB nützen! Die normalen MTBs sind mir zu instabil... Das Gewicht ist mir egal und die Federungsabsorbtion ebenfalls! Dann habe ich wenigstens ein intensiveres Training


----------



## Check15 (23. Mai 2011)

Ist der Preis von 1999 Euro für ein 2010er Froggy (318er) gut?


----------



## Bikedude001 (24. Mai 2011)

Froggy 918 2010 im Bikemarkt...

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=381236


----------



## lukiluk (24. Mai 2011)

der nächste der sein froggy verkauft... tstststs.. aber gut mit zesty und dh bräucht ich auch kein froggy mehr


----------



## spümco (25. Mai 2011)

Hat jemand noch nen (gebrauchten) Umwerfer, gern auch kpl. mit Shifter fürs Froggy (Zesty/ Spicy) über und mag den abgeben?


----------



## maxl111 (26. Mai 2011)

Hallo,

nachdem ich mein Froggy in letzter Zeit eher als Enduro mit 18cm Federweg gefahren bin, überlege ich es jetzt eher als Freerider abzustimmen.

Dazu überlege ich, den FOX Dhx Air 5.0 gegen einen Stahlfederdämpfer zu tauschen. Daher ergeben sich zwei Fragen:

1. Welcher Dämpfer eignet sich noch halbwegs zum Bergauffahren? zB. Weil man recht einfach die Druckstufe und Zugstufe "zumachen" kann?
Tendiere im Moment entweder zu FOX RC4, BOS S..toy, Cane Creek Double Barrel oder RS Vivid. Kann jemand sagen, wieviel besser der Hinterbau mit einem Stahldämpfer arbeitet?

2. Wie Schwer ist ein 240er Stahldämpfer a. mit Stahlfeder und b. mit Titanfeder?

Danke lg maxl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asha'man (26. Mai 2011)

1. Eigentlich jeder, weil das OST bergauf eh kaum wippt. Mich stört es mit dem Fox DHX5 Coil nicht. Mit Stahlfederdämpfer arbeitet der Hinterbau 63,25% besser. 
2. Ich glaube meiner war etwa 400-450g schwerer, als Luftfeder. Ich weiss es nicht genau, weil ich ihn nur mit 500er Feder gewogen habe und die 300er leichter ist.

Fazit: Stahlfederdämpfer macht einen deutlichen Unterschied. Werde wohl nochmal kurz zurück wechseln, um zu sehen, wie schlecht der DHX Air im Vergleich ist und dann den Air verkaufen.


----------



## maxl111 (26. Mai 2011)

Hallo,

und welcher Dämpfer funktioniert besonders gut im Froggy?

Oder anders forumliert, gibts einen der von mir oben genannten der gar nicht geht?

lg maxl


----------



## Bikedude001 (26. Mai 2011)

Hatte den RS Vivid R2C gefahren...
Der Hinterbau fühlt sich deutlich fluffiger an, als mit dem DHX Air.
Gewicht c.a. 500g plus.
Im DH hatte ich den RC4 mit dem Vivid vergleichen können.
Konnte keinen merklichen Unterschied feststellen. Angesichts des Preisvorteils und besseren Supports in Deutschland würde ich den Vivid empfehlen. Bos und CCreek funktionieren wahrscheinlich ebenfalls bestens.


----------



## Asha'man (26. Mai 2011)

Bin nur den Fox im Frosch gefahren und kann dir daher leider nichts sagen. Aber schliesse mich Bikedude an. Vermutlich funktionieren die alle sehr gut.


----------



## Downhillalex02 (26. Mai 2011)

hab nen Vivid im v10 da ist er geil 

im Froggy hab ich einen DHX air , also ich finde den am Froggy sehr geil und immerhin noch schön leicht

aber einen Vivid Air könnte ich mir auch sehr gut vorstellen!


----------



## Papa Midnight (26. Mai 2011)

Hab den BOS Sextoy verbaut. Vorher war ein FOX RC 4 drin. Ist beides nahezu perfekt.


----------



## eljugador (26. Mai 2011)

Was ist mit Manitou ich denk mal das der revox gut mit rc4 und vivid mit halten kann und ist bei crc gerade extrem günstig! MfG Michel


----------



## Downhillalex02 (26. Mai 2011)

nicht mehr


----------



## blackleaf (27. Mai 2011)

spiele mit dem gedanken die formula oro k18 zu ersetzen. bin mittlerweile ziemlich genervt von der bremse. suche etwas pflegeleichtes mit downhilltauglichkeit. gewicht nicht unwichtig aber preis ist entscheidend. shimano saint oder avid code r 2011?! tendiere eigentlich eher zur saint aber die code ist doch deutlich billiger. was meint ihr?

fahrt irh hinten 203 mm und oder 185 bzw. 180 mm? der einfachheit halber, was fürn adapter benötige ich für hinten? 

merci...


----------



## Bikedude001 (27. Mai 2011)

Bremsen und Scheibengrösse sollten dem Gewicht und Fahrstil angepasst sein.
Code und Saint sind beide standfeste Wurfanker. Die auch viel Gewicht sorgenfrei zu Tal bringen. 185 / 180 hinten reicht in den meisten Fällen. Vorne auf jeden Fall 203.
Mir pers. reichen Elixir für Downhill 203/185. Bin aber nicht sonderlich schwer und lasse die Bremse nicht oft schleifen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asha'man (27. Mai 2011)

+1 Saint


----------



## blackleaf (27. Mai 2011)

Gewicht sollte kein Problem sein (75 kg), schleifen lass ich die Bremse allerdings schon mal ab und zu...
Sind Bremsscheiben verschiedener Hersteller uneingeschränkt kompatibel zu 
Bremssätteln anderer Hersteller?


----------



## Freizeit-biker (27. Mai 2011)

Auch ganz klar Saint. Ist meine erste richtige sorglos Bremse. 
Ob die neue Code Besser geworden ist kann ich nicht beurteilen. Die Alte Code konnte zwischenzeitlich auch mal reichlich zickig sein. 

Alle Achtung das du es so lange mit der K18 ausgehalten hast.

Edit:
zu den Scheiben: Ja, du must nur drauf achten: es gibt 180 und 185 mm Scheiben sowie 200 und 203 mm Scheiben (Metrische oder halt in Zoll geplant).
Bei 203 mm Adaptern mit 200 mm Scheiben könnte es u. U. passieren, dass der Belag oben nicht mehr komplett auf die Scheibe packt. Das sollte man vermeiden. 
Die Scheiben sind alle zwischen 1,8 und 2,0 mm dick.  das macht jeder Brems- Sattel mit. 
Die Alte Code hatte teilweise Schwierigkeiten bei Scheiben mit einem Spider (z. B.Hope Floating Disks) Da mussten die Ärmchen an den Bremsbelägen weggesägt werden.


----------



## blackleaf (27. Mai 2011)

Wenn ich diese 180 mm Scheibe nehme

http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p23284_Bremsscheibe-SM-RT76-fuer-XT-BR-M775-6-Loch-.html

brauche ich diesen Adapter

http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p14595_Scheibenbremsadapter-fuer-180mm-Scheibe-.html

richtig?

Aber welche Version: 
HR Postmount auf intern. Standard oder HR Intern. Standard auf internationaler. Standard?

Tendenz ob 180 mm hinten bei 75 kg und gelegentlichem Schleifen lassen ausreichen? Auch im Hinblick auf Trek Bike Attack etc.?

Da wars dann auch. Danke für die Hilfe.

Möchte jemand eine abgerockte Oro K18 Bremse kaufen?


----------



## Asha'man (27. Mai 2011)

Die Scheiben sind gut. 180mm hinten reicht. Die Saint ist die richtige Wahl. Wirst dir danach nie wieder Gedanken über die Bremse machen.
Adapter ist der P/S.


----------



## Freizeit-biker (27. Mai 2011)

203/180 sind völlig OK. Shimano hat nur Bremsen mit PM Standard. 
dein Froggy hat IS 2000 Aufnahme. 


> Grösse gibt an, von welcher Art (Zange) auf welche Art (Gabel/Rahmen) adaptiert werden soll.


Du benötigst einen Adapter PM 180 auf IS. 
Hast du vorn noch die Boxxer drin? Deine Boxxer hat noch die Boxxer- Bremsaufnahme. Da musst du dir den passenden Adapter besorgen. z.B. diesen hier.

Dann sehen wir uns ja spätestens im August auf der Lenzerheide?
Hast du schon eine Übernachtung? Die Jugi ist schon lange ausgebucht, der Campingplatz sowieso. 
Ich muss mir auch noch eine Übernachtung suchen.


----------



## blackleaf (27. Mai 2011)

Nochmals danke, damit ist der Wechsel beschlossene Sache.

@Uwe: Fahre mittlerweile eine Totem Solo Air, brauche also keinen Adapter.
Auf jeden Fall sehen wir uns bei der TBA. Gehöre zu den glücklichen die noch einen Platz in der Juhe bekommen haben. Freu mich schon tierisch...


----------



## Asha'man (27. Mai 2011)

Wenn die Totem keine 8" Postmount Aufnahme hat, dann brauchste da trotzdem einen Adapter, wenn du vorne 200er Scheibe fahren möchtest.

Nämlich PM/PM 180/200.


----------



## hopfer (27. Mai 2011)

Totem hat 8"

ansonsten +1 zur Saint die nehme ich auch mit an mein neues Bike.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blackleaf (27. Mai 2011)

@hopfer: was denn neues?


----------



## hopfer (27. Mai 2011)

es sollte ein Lapierre DH von 2011 werden aber der Verkäufer konnte es doch nicht verkaufen da er über einen Shop gesponsert wird.

Jetzt habe ich mir ein Mondraker Summum 2011 aus England bestellt für einen recht guten Kurs.


----------



## eljugador (27. Mai 2011)

Darf man fragen für wie viel ?


----------



## Freedom-Rider (27. Mai 2011)

Hi,
Hab jetzt endlich mein froggy seit Dienstag nach langer suche ...
Mein erster eindruck vom froggy ist sehr gut .. echt ein geiles Rad 
Hab es für 1300 gebraucht übers forum gekauft, ist jedoch noch im kompletten original zustand mit umf pedalen 










Bin sehr positiv überrascht das es sich auch bei ber 17kg noch gut bergauf bewegen lässt und bergab ist es ein Traum 
Bei ner kleinen abend runde gestern hab ich nein abflug bei nem größern drop übern lenker gemacht und unterm flug mit meiner rechten hand einen baumstumpf geküsst ...
Nach 2 Stunden im Krankenhaus hab ich erfahren das beim mittelfinger und ringfinger die Handmittelknochen durch sind  und eventuell operativ mit ner platte fixiert werden müssen .... 
Da ich jetzt genug zeit zum schrauben hab wollt ich wissen wie ich mein froggy am günstigsten optimiere (gewicht, funktion) 
Wollt mir auch knie protektoren und bessere Handschuhe besorgen ... kann jemand was empfehlen ?

gruß
philipp


----------



## Rockshock (28. Mai 2011)

Ertmal gute Besserung. Kann dir die Knieprotektoren von O`Neil Sinner, http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k1271/a24374/sinner-knee-guard-black-white.html?mfid=495    empfehlen
Grüsse


----------



## Freedom-Rider (28. Mai 2011)

danke, 
sollte man gleich protektoren holen die die schienbeine auch zusätzlich schützen ? 
Stell mir das ein bisschen störend vor ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rockshock (28. Mai 2011)

Ich persönlich finde, dass es auch etwas darauf ankommt, wie bzw was man fährt. Wenn du DH fahren möchtest, dann solltest du dir auch Schienbeinprot. holen und entsprechenden Schutz für den Rest des Körpers. Wenn du einfach einen "Grundschutz"  möchtest wenn du locker FR etc fährst, dann kannst dir erstmal Knie und Ellenbogenschutz kaufen. Keine Ahnung, wie das prinzipiell mit dem Tragekomfort von Protektoren ist, aber die Knie- u Ellenbogenschützer (die ich genannt habe) tragen sich sehr bequem und stören nach meinem Empfinden überhaupt nicht. Nehmen die oft auf Touren mit und zieh sie an,wenn wir knifflige Trails etc fahren.
Gruss


----------



## Freedom-Rider (29. Mai 2011)

weiß jemand wo ich eine Lapierre kettenstrebe für mein 2009 froggy herbekomm ?
Der örtliche Händler scheint sich nicht in der lage das zu bestellen .....


----------



## Freizeit-biker (30. Mai 2011)

Setz dich mit einem der hier aktiven Händler in Verbindung. z.B. Bikedude001 oder PapaMidnight


----------



## blackleaf (30. Mai 2011)

@bikedude: du meintest die code r verrichtet auch ihren dienst. tut sie das ohne mucken bzw. wie sind deine erfahrungen? sind die 2011er zuverlässig?
bremsleistung ist ja laut diversen fachblättern, auch des aktuellen mrm, durchweg gut.
habe aber schon von druckpunktwandern etc. gelesen, allerdings nur bei den 2010er modellen. 
mein kontostand spricht eindeutig gegen die saint. mit bremsscheiben ist sie deutlich teurer als die code r. 
danke noch mal für deine bzw. die erfahrungen anderer.

gruß julian


----------



## blackleaf (30. Mai 2011)

wenn ich mir den code-thread anschaue, scheint die bremse alles andere als zuverlässig zu sein. verdammt. es hat nicht zufällig jemand eine saint bremse günstig abzugeben?


----------



## Bikedude001 (30. Mai 2011)

Eigentlich meine ich die Elixir . Die hat nur 2 Kolben. Die Code hat 4.
Wenn die Bremsen anständig entlüftet sind, wandert auch kein Druckpunkt, egal bei welchem Baujahr.
Ist Luft im System, dann ist der Druckpunkt nicht konstant.
Habe den Eindruck, dass viele es nicht hinbekommen, das System anständig zu entfüften. Dabei ist das gar nicht schwer.
Einen großen Vorteil, den ich gegenüber Shimanobremsen sehe, ist die Verwendung von DOT Bremsflüssigkeit. Deren Siedepunkt ist deutlich höher als der von Mineralöl. Dadurch kann man durchaus eine "kleine" Zweikolbenbremse zum Downhill- oder Bikeparkfahren verwenden.


----------



## Freizeit-biker (30. Mai 2011)

Wiederspruch:
Die alte Code hat im komplett entlüfteten Zustand ein Problem mit dem Druckpunkwandern, sobald sie richtig heiss wird(z.B. Lenzerheide 1400 Hm schnelle Abfahrt). Das wurde mir auf der Eurobike am Avid Stand sogar bestätigt. 
Das hängt mit der Freigabe der Bohrung zwischen AGB und Geberzylinder zusammen. Die ist nicht immer gewährleistet.  
Typsches Verhalten ist, dass der Druckpunkt schlagartig um einen guten cm näher zum Lenker wandert. Dreht mal die rote Schraube einmal ganz auf, pumpt und dreht sie wieder zu ist der Druckpunkt wieder da. 

Wenn sie einer haben will: sie liegt bei mir in der Ersatzteil- Kiste. Wurde durch eine Saint ersetzt. 
Die tut was sie soll: Bremsen unter allen Bedingungen.


----------



## maggse (31. Mai 2011)

blackleaf schrieb:


> @bikedude: du meintest die code r verrichtet auch ihren dienst. tut sie das ohne mucken bzw. wie sind deine erfahrungen? sind die 2011er zuverlässig?



Ich hab die Code R seit ca. 3 Monaten am Spicy. Fazit: Bis jetzt Sorglosbremse, aus der Schachtel montiert (ohne entlüften), zentriert und seitdem läuft sie ohne Probleme oder Schleifen. Die Standardbeläge (organische) sind nahezu lautlos, hinten haben sie sogar die 180er Formulascheibe zum Verstummen gebracht. 
Die 2011er kann man mit vorherigen Modellen ja nur mehr bedingt vergleichen, da sie komplett neu designed wurden. Das Abschleifen der Bremsbeläge ist jetzt ganz gleichmässig im Gegensatz zur alten Code, wo das keilförmig passiert ist. Meiner Meinung nach schenken sich die gängigen Topmodelle Saint/Code/TheOne nichts in Bezug auf Leistung, jede hat für sich halt individuelle Merkmale die dem einen mehr, dem anderen weniger zusagen.

Lg,
maggse


----------



## numetaler (2. Juni 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

kann mir jemand von euch sagen was für ein übersetzungsverhältniss der frosch hat? ;-)  
Bzw. kann mir jemand sagen welcher tune vom vivid r2c am besten geeignet is für mein froggy?

gruss 

numetaler


----------



## hopfer (2. Juni 2011)

nimm Tune B (mittel) ausser du wiegst deutlich unter 70kg dann tune A (leicht)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## numetaler (2. Juni 2011)

danke für die schnelle antwort ;-)

ich denke tune b wird passen. hab immer so um die 72kg ohne ausrüstung.

Kannst du mir nen tipp für die federhärte geben? ich hätt mal ne 400er angepeilt. die passt in nem tues recht gut für mich. weis allerdigs nicht ob ich das vergleichen kann.


----------



## hopfer (2. Juni 2011)

300er ist völlig ausreichend bin es bei 82-85kg mit einer 350er gefahren


----------



## numetaler (2. Juni 2011)

oh, das hätt ich jetzt nich erwartet....

naja. hab auch hier im thread was gelesen das ich bei den einbaubuchsen 19x6mm brauch. das problem ist nur, das ich noch keinen shop gefunden hab der solche vertickt. die andren sind eh nur standard 25,4x6mm.


----------



## hopfer (2. Juni 2011)

Ja, das ist ein Problem, die Händler hier im Forum ( Bikedude001 / Papa Midnight )
können dir aber auf jeden fall die Buchsen besorgen.


----------



## Papa Midnight (2. Juni 2011)

Haben wir da. Schick mal deine Adresse. Ist ein Sondermaß und die haben wir deswegen immer vorrätig.


----------



## metal1986 (7. Juni 2011)

Hey Leute,

hier mal ein Bild von meinem neuen gebrauchten. Einige Änderungen stehen noch bevor. Gewogen soll es diese Woche auch noch werden.





Wo bekomme ich ne Fox Titanfeder her die folgenden Maßen entspricht:
300x3.25 Bei Toxoholics hab ich schon nachgefragt, die haben leider nichts passendes.

Partliste poste ich dann bei Gelegenheit auch noch.


(dass das Froggy auf der Couch stand muss meine Freundin ja nicht wissen ^^)


----------



## Zerum (7. Juni 2011)

ja hoffentlich liest sie hier nicht mit, diese hausdrachen können richtig feuer spucken 
nettes Teil 


Hier der aktuelle Stand von meinem:
(Hier gehts zum Album: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/38231)


----------



## fredmeister (11. Juni 2011)

hallo mitnander,

ein kumpel von mir ist heute meinen frosch gefahren und meinte das rad kommt ihm beim springen und droppen recht frontlastig vor, ich selbst habe den eindruck schon länger. allerdings habe ich auch eine recht schwere marzocchi 66 von 2007 drin vorne und fahre eine recht lange 410er thomson elite sattelstütze, die ich allerdings zum hochfahren brauche. wie schaut das bei euch aus? ändert sich die frontlastigkeit mit anderen gabeln bzw kürzeren sattelstützen?
beste grüße
freddy


----------



## Zerum (12. Juni 2011)

hm nö, kann ich nicht behaupten.. und ich habe defintiv den Vergleich zu anderen (wenn auch eher DH-lastigen) Bikes.
es ist schon ziemlich wendig / verspielt aber frontlastig.. müsstest du evtl mal eine andere Gabel in deinem Froggy probefahren oder ein anderes Froggy fahren in dem eine andere Gabel drin ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asha'man (12. Juni 2011)

Wendig und verspielt sind zwei Adjektive, die ich gerade nicht mit dem Froggy in Verbindung gebracht hätte.  Aber ich fahr ja auch den Rahmen in L.


----------



## Zerum (12. Juni 2011)

..und ich in 43.
Vielleicht liegts auch am aufbau


----------



## Asha'man (13. Juni 2011)

Bis vor kurzem bin ich ihn mit ner 160er Van gefahren. 50mm Vorbau.


----------



## Zerum (13. Juni 2011)

Hm dann glaube ich aber nicht dass nur die Rahmengröße so einen Unterschied macht..
Welche vergleichbaren Rahmen sind denn deiner Meinung nach wendiger als der Frosch?


----------



## Feldstecher (13. Juni 2011)

Hey Leute, 
habe bis jetzt Tubless gefahren,
wollte jetzt mal von Tubless weg und deshalb meine Frage was empfehlt Ihr mir bei 2.4er Reifen + Schlauch! Stabil solls sein 

PS: Einsatz Winterberg, Willingen, Saalbach etc...

Danke & Grüsse
Marco


----------



## Asha'man (14. Juni 2011)

Der Frosch ist recht lang und hat für einen Freerider einen recht flachen Lenkwinkel. Die Kettenstreben sind auch nicht gerade kurz.

Als letztes bin ich einen Tag das Last Herb DH in M gefahren. Sehr geiles Rad und obwohl das ein DHer mit langer Doppelbrücke ist deutlich wendiger, als der Frosch. Müsste mal die Geometrien vergleichen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freizeit-biker (14. Juni 2011)

Wendig und verspielt würde ich das Froggy auch nicht gerade nenne. Eher stabil und auch bei hohem Tempo vertrauensfördernd laufruhig. Mit einer  leichten 160mm Luft-Gabel wird das Bike sicherlich quirliger. Ich fand die 36er Fox die bis 2010 original verbaut waren für das Bike aber unterdimensioniert. Die kam mit der Performace des Hinterbaus nicht mit. 

Ich fahr den 43er Rahmen mit einer Boxxer. Das vermittelt Sicherheit in jeder Lebenslage. Geht natürlich deutlich schwerer durch enge Radien oder schnelle Kurvenwechsel als viele andere Bikes.


----------



## eljugador (14. Juni 2011)

Hallo Leute könnte mir vielleicht jemand sagen wie viel Kettenglieder ich beim Froggy brauche mit einem 36 Kettenblatt und 34 Kassette und einer LG1+  Kettenführung. Lässt sich leider nicht mit den normalen Rechner berechnen. MfG Michel


----------



## Freizeit-biker (14. Juni 2011)

Rechner? Die funktinieren doch nur beim Hardtail. 
Das probiert man gescheiterweise aus. Kette gerade so lang, dass sie auf der gross-gross Kombination noch genug Spiel für Kettenlängung beim Einfedern hat.  
Wenn einem die Erfahrung fehlt: Dämper raus und den Hinterbau einmal durch den Federweg drücken. Wenn die Kette dann auf Klein-Klein unten duchrhängt, dann muss ein längerer Schaltwerkskäfig her. 
Alle andere ist Murks oder Kafffesatz- Deuterei.  
Zum Testen einfach ein Stück Speiche oder die Einfädelhilfe der Shimano Pins vor der entgültigen Vernietung nehmen.


----------



## maxl111 (14. Juni 2011)

Hallo,

habe vor ein paar Tagen meinen light frosch ( Dhx air 5.0, Fox 36 RC2 Talas mit 180mm FW und 13,9 kg ohne Pedale ) auf einen freeride frosch umgebaut. Jetzt arbeitet vorne eine Totem coil 2011 RC2DH und hinten ein Vivid R2C. Bin bis jetzt total begeistert, speziell die Gabel ist ein Meilenstein zur Fox!
Weiters habe ich dem Bike einen Angle Set Steuersatz von Cane Creek spendiert und habe jetzt einen um 1.5° flacheren Winkel - daher ca. 64,5 oder 64 °. Also ich bin begeistert. Jetzt sind sowohl richtig schnelle Downhills sowie leichte Enduro Touren problemlos möglich.
Dass das Rad zu wenig wendig und verspielt ist, kann ich nicht sagen. Rahmengrösse ist L und ich bin 184.
Fahre allerdings nur schnelle Sachen mit dem Rad, für langsameres Enduro fahren habe ich ein GT Sanction mit BOS Deville Gabel.

lg maxl


----------



## metal1986 (14. Juni 2011)

Kann mir jemand sagen, was für Maße die Buchsen haben müssen um ein 2011er Fox DHX 5.0 Air in nen 2009er Froggy 518 einzubauen?

Danke


----------



## Asha'man (15. Juni 2011)

@maxl: Luftfedern taugen mir irgendwie nicht. Ist ein grosser Unterschied zur Stahlfeder, gelle?


----------



## Bikedude001 (15. Juni 2011)

metal1986 schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen, was für Maße die Buchsen haben müssen um ein 2011er Fox DHX 5.0 Air in nen 2009er Froggy 518 einzubauen?
> 
> Danke


 
19x6 und 25,4x6


----------



## maxl111 (15. Juni 2011)

@Ashaman:

Die Totem hat mich jetzt ehrlich schon ein wenig überrascht! Bin vor 1 1/2 Jahren eine 66RC3 gefahren und die ging auch nicht schlecht, war aber mit 3,3kg viel zu schwer. Die Totem geht wirklich erste Sahne, auch wenn mir im Moment noch vorkommt dass der Verstellbereich der LSC und HSC nicht bzw. kaum spürbar ist. Werde heute abend nochmal testen.

Bezüglich Luft vs. Stahlfeder muss ich sagen, dass es schon eine echte Alternative gibt, und zwar die BOS Deville. Leider nur mit 160/170mm erhältlich und eher auf Leichtbau getrimmt, aber sensationelle Performance! Eine BOS Gabel mit 2,3kg und 18cm FW wäre eine feine Sache für einen Light-Frosch!

Jedenfalls bin ich vom Froggy immer noch hin und weg, egal ob super enduro mit 18cm Federweg und unter 14kg oder als DH orientierter Freerider mit 64° Lenkwinkel und Stahlfederelementen, alles ist möglich und der Frosch macht immer eine gute Figur. Bei den meisten Fröschen wird wohl eher der Fahrer an die Grenzen kommen als der Frosch! 
( so wie auch bei mir  )

lg maxl


----------



## metal1986 (15. Juni 2011)

@Bikedude001: Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort!!! 


Kann ich auch 19,05 x 6mm nehmen? Oder passt das nicht?


----------



## en_masse (15. Juni 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

nachdem ich letzten Freitag am Sammerberg meine LoFü zerbrochen habe, habe ich heute wieder meine Stinger E-type KeFü rangeschraubt. Mit SLX Kurbel schleift aber jetzt die Kette auf dem kleinsten Kettenblatt. 

Kann mir jemand sagen ob ich noch zusätzlich nen Spacer fürs Tretlager einbauen muss, oder ob das mit der Stinger alleine passt?

Vielen Dank schonmal!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hopfer (15. Juni 2011)

passt mit der stinger alleine.

bei mir mit saint kurbel zumindest.
(ein spacer auf der Antriebsseite wie normal eben)


----------



## chem (15. Juni 2011)

Hallo Froggy Freunde,

wollte mal eine Meinung von euch hÃ¶ren. Findet ihr einen Preis von 2100â¬ fÃ¼r folgende Teile in Ordnung:

Frame: Lapierre Froggy 48 mit Fox DHX Air 5 (180mm)
Gabel: Rock Shox Lyrik 2011 RC2DH Coil mit MCDH 
SattelstÃ¼tze: Rock Shox Reverb
Kurbel: Race Face DH Respond 36/22 mit E-thirteen Heim 2 KefÃ¼

alle Teile sind nur rund 200km gefahren und sollten ca. ein 1/4 Jahr alt sein. 

Das zweite: Wie stabil ist das Froggy? HÃ¤lt es eine hÃ¤rtere Gangart und hÃ¤ufige Parkbesuche aus? Wie Stabil liegt es dabei in der Luft?


----------



## Zerum (15. Juni 2011)

chem schrieb:


> Hallo Froggy Freunde,



Hi 



chem schrieb:


> wollte mal eine Meinung von euch hÃ¶ren. Findet ihr einen Preis von 2100â¬ fÃ¼r folgende Teile in Ordnung:
> 
> Frame: Lapierre Froggy 48 mit Fox DHX Air 5 (180mm)
> Gabel: Rock Shox Lyrik 2011 RC2DH Coil mit MCDH
> ...



Welche Modellreihen sind Rahmen & Parts denn? 2010 / 2011?



chem schrieb:


> Das zweite: Wie stabil ist das Froggy? HÃ¤lt es eine hÃ¤rtere Gangart und hÃ¤ufige Parkbesuche aus?



Kann ich definitiv bestÃ¤tigen, ja. Zumindest mit dem richtigen / dementsprechenden Aufbau.



chem schrieb:


> Wie Stabil liegt es dabei in der Luft?



FÃ¼r einen Freerider liegt es ziemlich gut in der Luft wie ich finde.


----------



## chem (15. Juni 2011)

Zerum schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> 
> 
> Welche Modellreihen sind Rahmen & Parts denn? 2010 / 2011?


Der Rahmen ist ein 718 also 2010 und die Parts 2011.

edit: okay doch ein 2009er spezial grün...frame


----------



## en_masse (15. Juni 2011)

@ hopfer: vielen dank. Dann werde ich einfach die Stinger etwas zurecht biegen.


----------



## Zerum (16. Juni 2011)

hm also ich hab für meinen Froggy Frame + DHX 5.0 Air 550 Euro bezahlt.. (gebraucht)
was die Lyrik neu kostet siehst du zB hier: http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...-Lyrik-RC2DH-Coil-Federgabel-2011::23451.html

und den Rest kannst du auch googleln.. dann siehst du in etwa auf welche Summe du kommst.


----------



## chem (16. Juni 2011)

Zerum schrieb:


> hm also ich hab für meinen Froggy Frame + DHX 5.0 Air 550 Euro bezahlt.. (gebraucht)
> was die Lyrik neu kostet siehst du zB hier: http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...-Lyrik-RC2DH-Coil-Federgabel-2011::23451.html
> 
> und den Rest kannst du auch googleln.. dann siehst du in etwa auf welche Summe du kommst.


Weißt du bzw. ihr wo ich ein gebrauchtes Froggy in Größe L her bekomme?
Hab mich nach langem hin und her für den Rahmen als nächstes Freeride Bike entschieden.

Ich finde 2,1-2,2k für das gebrauchte Zeug angebracht.


----------



## metal1986 (16. Juni 2011)

metal1986 schrieb:


> @Bikedude001: Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort!!!
> 
> 
> Kann ich auch 19,05 x 6mm nehmen? Oder passt das nicht?



Ich kann bei Toxoholics keine anderen finden als 19,05x6mm
Kann mir irgend jemand sagen ob die passen oder ob ich genau 19,00x6mm brauche?

Grüße
m.


----------



## metal1986 (16. Juni 2011)

@chem:
Geht es jetzt nur um die aufgezählten Teile oder um ein Komplettbike mit den Teilen?

Für ein Komplettbike finde ich einen Preis 2,1k vollkommen in Ordnung, nur für die aufgezählten Parts würde ich nicht mehr als 1,8k ausgeben...
(nur eine persönliche Meinung)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freizeit-biker (16. Juni 2011)

metal1986 schrieb:


> Ich kann bei Toxoholics keine anderen finden als 19,05x6mm
> Kann mir irgend jemand sagen ob die passen oder ob ich genau 19,00x6mm brauche?
> 
> Grüße
> m.


0,05 mm, wenn du die überhaupt wieder findest.Das Stellt kein Problem da.  Ansonsten fertigt Reset Racing Buchsen auf Mass. 
Buchsen mit Überlänge sollte dir aber auch jede Schlosserei auf entsprechndes Mass beiarbeiten können.
Papa Midnight hat mal geschrieben, dass er die im Laden auch immer vorrätig hat.


----------



## Bikedude001 (16. Juni 2011)

Freizeit-biker schrieb:


> 0,05 mm, wenn du die überhaupt wieder findest.Das Stellt kein Problem da. Ansonsten fertigt Reset Racing Buchsen auf Mass.
> Buchsen mit Überlänge sollte dir aber auch jede Schlosserei auf entsprechndes Mass beiarbeiten können.
> Papa Midnight hat mal geschrieben, dass er die im Laden auch immer vorrätig hat.


 
Man kann in der Tat die holen 5 Hundertstel spielen keine Rolle


----------



## chem (16. Juni 2011)

metal1986 schrieb:


> @chem:
> Geht es jetzt nur um die aufgezählten Teile oder um ein Komplettbike mit den Teilen?
> 
> Für ein Komplettbike finde ich einen Preis 2,1k vollkommen in Ordnung, nur für die aufgezählten Parts würde ich nicht mehr als 1,8k ausgeben...
> (nur eine persönliche Meinung)


Ich hab mir jetzt einen neuen 918 Frame gekauft. Damit hab ich kein Theater und ich freu mich riesig auf den Frame. Vorallem der Coil Dämpfer gefällt mir sehr gut darin.


----------



## metal1986 (16. Juni 2011)

@ chem:
Schicke Sache - was für Parts sind geplant?
Poste mal Bilder wenn der Frame da ist!!! 



Werd morgen mal die Buchsen bestellen. In 19,05x6mm
Dann kann ich nächste Woche auf DHX 5.0 Air umrüsten. Hoffentlich komme ich dann in Richtung der 16,5 kg.

Heute sind schon meine Standrohre mit Brücke und Gabelschaft gekommen, womit ich meine Totem mal probeweise auf Protone Air umrüsten möchte.
Wollte es nicht riskieren das ganze in ein Standrohr einzubauem in dem schon mal ne Stahlfeder lief...


----------



## Janne4ever (17. Juni 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

falls noch Jemand ein Froggy Rahmen oder Komplettbike in L sucht, ich werde meines verkaufen.

Rahmen ist ein 2010er  318 in Größe L(48) mit Fox DHX Air 5.0

Entweder als Rahmen oder Komplettbike abzugeben.


----------



## maxl111 (17. Juni 2011)

@metal1986:

Du rüstet eine Totem coil auf Protone um?

Ich hoffe dass du kein langes Gesicht bekommst. Ich habe letztes Jahr meine 66er RC3 auf Protone umgerüstet ( und die 66er geht lange nicht so sensibel wie die Totem ) und wäre fast verzweifelt. Extrem hohes Losbrechmoment und durch die positiv und negativ Kammer mehr oder weniger überhaupt nicht abzustimmen.

Vielleicht lags ja auch daran, dass ich die von Protone zum Einfahren nötigen 7000 km nicht gefahren bin! 

Bitte berichte auf jedenfall wie du mit dem Protone zurechtkommst!

lg maxl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chem (17. Juni 2011)

metal1986 schrieb:


> @ chem:
> Schicke Sache - was für Parts sind geplant?
> Poste mal Bilder wenn der Frame da ist!!!


Bin da noch am überlegen, erst mal nur billige Komponenten vom alten Bike. Weiß halt noch nicht ob der Rahmen die richtige Grundlage für einen richtigen Edelaufbau ist. Man kann mit Anbauteilen ja richtig Geld los werden, aber das soll dann auch einen nutzen haben. 

Bin gerade am überlegen welche Gabel:

- Totem eher Coil als Air
- Marzocchi (weil das schwarz gut passen würde 

Es soll auf jeden Fall etwas gebrauchtes werden. Ich bin da fleißig am Bikemarkt schauen.


----------



## metal1986 (17. Juni 2011)

maxl111 schrieb:


> @metal1986:
> 
> Du rüstet eine Totem coil auf Protone um?
> 
> ...



7000km??? 
Ja ich hab vor ne Coil auf Protone umzurüsten. Ich hab schon mehrere Meinungen dazu gehört. Einige stimmen mit dir überein, andere bestehen auf das Gegenteil.
Zumindest einen Versuch ist es wert... Momentan stell ich mir vor, dass die Abstimmung doch ähnlich anderer Luftgabeln mit Positiv- und Negativkammer funktionieren muss. Dann dürfte das nicht so schwer sein...

Ich berichte auf jeden Fall!


----------



## chem (17. Juni 2011)

Ich möchte mir wahrscheinlich diese Gabel in der 1 1/8" Variante einbauen. Dafür brauche ich eine andere Lagerschale. Kann man das so einfach tauschen und wisst ihr wo man eine 66er rc3 ab 2010 günstig bekommt?


----------



## chem (18. Juni 2011)

TeamAlter schrieb:


> Der Roco Air WC RC, der in 241 mm hergestellt wird, passt nicht ins Froggy.


Wisst ihr ob der CCDB und/oder der Manitou Revox in den Rahmen passen?
Der Roco Air war auch ein heißer Kandidat.


----------



## eljugador (18. Juni 2011)

Also revox passt rein, den ccdb habe ich auch mal im Bike gesehn und der Roco Air passt nicht so weit ich weis. MfG Michel


----------



## TeamAlter (19. Juni 2011)

chem schrieb:


> Wisst ihr ob der CCDB und/oder der Manitou Revox in den Rahmen passen?
> Der Roco Air war auch ein heißer Kandidat.



Ein 2010er Revox ist bei mir aktuell drin


----------



## chem (20. Juni 2011)

Kurze Frage, der Umwerfer passt doch ans Froggy oder?

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/389437/cat/all


----------



## hopfer (20. Juni 2011)

ja


----------



## chem (20. Juni 2011)

Der E-Type Umwerfer sollte aber ein down pull Umwerfer sein oder beides können richtig?

Falls ihr ein paar Insider Adressen habt, könntet ihr mir gleich mal den günstigsten für 9 Fach Kettenblatt verlinken. Das wäre sehr freundlich.

Edit: Okay, eigentlich ist es egal, ich habe den Umwerfer auf der Vorseite gekauft.


----------



## metal1986 (21. Juni 2011)

Sollte ein Down Pull sein bzw. Dual Pull... da beim Froggy der Zug ja von unten geführt wird.
Jetzt wollt ich grad kurz auf dem Bild nachschauen ob das passt, aber es is weg - weil schon als verkauft markiert ^^
Falls du noch auf ne Antwort wegen dem Steuersatz wartest: Du hast ja beim Froggy oben wie auch unten 1.5
Also brauchst du nen ganz normalen Reduzierstuersatz, wie es ihn von vielen Herstellern gibt. Heißt also, dass du die obere sowie auch die untere Lagerschale ausbauen und ein neues Lager verbauen.
Is bei mir auch so - fahre ne Totem mit 1 1/8 Schaft und nen 
Acros Ah 15-R


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freizeit-biker (21. Juni 2011)

Für den 150er Steuersatz von RESET RACING gibt es eine Reduzierung auf 1 1/8'' Schaftrohre. Da bracht man beim Gabelwechsel keinen Steuersatz mehr tauschen. 
Solang die 3 Standards 1 1/8 Trapered und 1.5 so schön nebeneinander her existieren eine Investition in Richtung späterer Gabeltausch.


----------



## metal1986 (21. Juni 2011)

@Freizeit-Biker: Sehr guter Vorschlag!!! Daran hab ich grad gar nicht gedacht. Das wäre vorausschauend die beste Lösung. Und Qualitativ sind die Dinger auch super! Und es gibt sie in fast jeder erdenklichen Farbe... 

(wenn ich nicht schon nen Steuersatz hätte würd ich mir wohl auch so einen holen... in grün )


----------



## Freizeit-biker (21. Juni 2011)

Das Grün des Reset Steuersatzes passt wesntlich besser zu den LP- Elox Teilen als der Acros.

@metal1986: wie lange hast du deinen Acros schon drin? Meiner hat kein Jahr überlebt. Damit der spielfrei sass mussten die Lager sehr stark vorgespannt werden. Die Fase am Steuersatzboden  (unten auf dem Gabelschaft) war so schwach ausgebildet, dass das Lager ohne gehörige Vorspannung darauf gearbeitet hat. Dementsprechend war die Dichtung unten auch nicht funktionsfähig. Ergebnis: Unteres Lager Schrott.


----------



## eljugador (21. Juni 2011)

Also zum Thema Steuersatz, was haltet ihr von einem Cane Creek 40 habe eine lyrik tapert mcdh. Oder was könntet ihr da noch empfelen und wie schwer ist es als Privatperson den Einbau und Ausbau hin zu bekommen MfG Michel


----------



## Chucknorman (21. Juni 2011)

Wenn du nicht gerade zwei linke Hände hast, dürfte es machbar sein. Hab meinen Steuersatzt mit ner Gewindestange ausm Baumarkt, Unterlegscheiben usw. eingepresst ging relativ gut und kostete auch nicht viel.


----------



## hopfer (21. Juni 2011)

die CC 40 serie ist nicht schlecht!
sonst vielleicht ein CC Angelset? wenn du den Lenkwinkel verstellen möchtest.

aus und ein bau sollte für dich kein Problem darstellen


----------



## maxl111 (22. Juni 2011)

Hallo,

habe das CC Angle Set vor ein paar Tagen verbaut und habe es nur sehr schwer mit Einpresswerkzeug reinbekommen. Der Frosch hat schon sehr massiges Steuerrohr! Habe den selben Steuersatz bei einem Votec V.SX verbaut und da konnte man ihn mehr oder weniger mit der Hand rein drücken! 

lg maxl


----------



## lukiluk (23. Juni 2011)

http://www.velovert.com/information/3961/lapierre-2012-toutes-les-nouveautes-

Froggy 318 2012.....


----------



## Papa Midnight (23. Juni 2011)

Froggy 318 Modell 2012 in Bielefeld mattschwarz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa Midnight (23. Juni 2011)

Froggy 518 Modell 2012


----------



## bockel (23. Juni 2011)

Grade mit der Fox finde ich den neuen Rahmen echt sehr schick,
grade formtechnisch: Sehr gut, wenn auch kein Grund zum Neukauf und zur Aufgabe meines 2010. Rahmens.
ABER wer zu Hölle hat sich denn bitte das Design des 318 ausgedacht?
Da hat wohl jemand schlimme Psychosen und Albträume!!


----------



## blackleaf (23. Juni 2011)

Find das 318 richtig gut, vor allem mit der schwarzen Marzocchi. Geiles Mini-DH-Bikepark-Bike.

Mal was anderes, welcher DH-Reifen bietet derzeit am meisten Sicherheit (Pannenschutz)?
Sollte dennoch keine 1,5 kg wiegen und noch halbwegs rollen. Geben sich Minion, HighRoller, Ardent, Kaiser etc was bezgl. Pannenschutz?


----------



## chem (23. Juni 2011)

Wisst ihr ob es technische Neuerungen gibt für 2012 gibt? Auf den Bildern kann ich nur erkennen, dass es das Dreieck zwischen Oberrohr und Sitzrohr nicht mehr gibt. Aber sonst noch etwas? Wann sollen die Froggys denn erhältlich sein?.


----------



## Papa Midnight (23. Juni 2011)

In ein paar Monaten


----------



## metal1986 (23. Juni 2011)

Ich find das neue 518 total schick!!! 

Kann es sein, dass der Lenkwinkel noch flacher geworden ist?

@ Freizeit-Biker: Ich hab das Bike erst seit einigen Wochen. (gebraucht gekauft) Bin grad noch dabei so einiges umzubauen.
Der Steuersatz hat jetzt insgesamt ungefähr ein Jahr auf dem Buckel. Noch ist nichts von eventuellen Schwächen zu merken.

Wenn er mal aufgibt kommt auf jeden Fall ein Reset oder ein Chris King rein - in grün.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chem (23. Juni 2011)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> In ein paar Monaten


Du hast also keine weiteren Infos, zwecks technischen Neuerungen? 
Optische sind ja Standard.


----------



## Papa Midnight (23. Juni 2011)

Zu den Froggy habe ich keine wirklich neuen Infos. es würde mich aber auch nicht wundern, wenn der Rahmen identisch zu dem 2011er ist, da der ja noch nicht mal ein Jahr alt ist.
Änderungen fanden in anderen Serien statt.


----------



## chem (23. Juni 2011)

das wird jetzt peinlich, aber kann mir mal einer erklären wie das e thru achsensystem von shimano funktioniert?

wird die kontermutter von der ganz kleinen schraube gehalten und ich muss diese dann so einstellen bis der hebel in der richtigen position ist?  weil das wirkt so mickrig das ich da angst habe irgendwas kaputt zu machen wenn ich da auf der andern seite anziehe. apropo, wie arg muss ich das ganze anziehen?

edit: welcher steuersatz ist eigtl. bei dem 918 framekit mit bei? ist das ein hauseigener von lapierre?


----------



## Downhillalex02 (27. Juni 2011)

servus,

mal eine Frage 

kann man an einem Froggy hinten normal 135mm schnellspanner fahren also 9mm ??


----------



## Freizeit-biker (27. Juni 2011)

Downhillalex02 schrieb:


> servus,
> 
> mal eine Frage
> 
> kann man an einem Froggy hinten normal 135mm schnellspanner fahren also 9mm ??


Die aktuellen Modelle (2011) nicht mehr. Da ist hinten 142 x 12 mm Shimano True Axle verbaut. Da musst du schon eine solche Nabe fahren.


----------



## Downhillalex02 (27. Juni 2011)

nein beim 2009er modell


ich hab nämlich einen normalen lrs mit hinten 135 x9mm schnellspanner 

vorher war ja einer verbaut mit einer kompletten achse


----------



## Janne4ever (27. Juni 2011)

klar geht das, sind  ganznormale Schnellspannausfallenden an 09er und 10er Rahmen.
In meinem 2010 318 war hinten eine normale Deore nabeverbaut, funktioniert also. 
Du kannst also entweder standart Schnellspanner fahren oder einen 10mm Schnellspanner wie es glaub ich im 518 2009+2010 war.

by the way: Ich hätte evtl einen Lrs mit Grünen Hope Naben ( standart Qr oder 10mm) abzugeben, falls jemand Interesse hat.


----------



## bockel (27. Juni 2011)

Interesse wäre da


----------



## chem (30. Juni 2011)

Die Neuerungen für 2012 in Sachsen Froggy (aus der News Kopiert)
- Lenkwinkel = 65°
- tieferes Tretlager
- abfallendes Oberrohr
- NEU = Größe S
- noch besser für den Bikeparkeinsatz
- OST+ Federungssystem mit 180 mm Federweg

Also kann man sagen, das 2011er Modell ist mehr Enduro und das 2012er mehr Dh. Zu blöd, dass ich gerade vor paar Wochen einen 2011er Rahmen gekauft habe.


----------



## Downhillalex02 (30. Juni 2011)

Brauche schnell eure Hilfe

hab am Froggy den normalen LP Steuersatz drinne
wollte aber meine tapered 36 van rc2 vom 518 gegen eine Lyrik mit komplett 11/8 tauschen 

wollte aber nicht den Steuersatz wechseln

gibt es einen Adpater den ich in den unteren Steuersatz reinmachen kann damit ich auf 11/8 komme ??

wenn aj bitte bitte einen Link wo ich das kaufen kann und wenn kein link dann bitte den preis , denn der ist wichtig so billig wie möglich 


danke !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zerum (30. Juni 2011)

Das wichtigste ist ja dass ALLE 2012er Lapierre Rahmen die Pendbox haben...


----------



## metal1986 (30. Juni 2011)

Hi,

bei mir gehts weiter mit der Gewichtsreduzierung... neue Teile sind eingetroffen.

Die Totem wird auf Protone Air umgerüstet. Bin mal gespannt, wie sie sich danach verhält...














So schaut der verbaute Airplug aus:









Weitere Bilder des neuen Innenlebens:













Und so siehts dann aus wenn der Airplug wieder entfernt wird:





Endgültig verbaut wird das ganze dann erst am Samstag. Ich werd weitere Bilder posten.

Es wird auch von DHX RC4 auf Fox DHX Air 5.0 umgestellt. Ich werd mein Froggy dann am Montag mal wieder wiegen. 
(hoffentlich komm ich in Richtung der 16kg)


----------



## Freizeit-biker (1. Juli 2011)

Zerum schrieb:


> Das wichtigste ist ja dass ALLE 2012er Lapierre Rahmen die Pendbox haben...


 
Wo hast du das denn gelesen? Da bist du wohl etwas auf dem Holzweg. Nur das X-Flow bekommt die Pendbox. 
Warum soll man so ein gut arbeitendes System wie den OST Hinterbau auch grossartig verändern?
In den News wurden Infromationen zu Froggy/Spicy/Zesty 2012 von Maxi vorgestellt.


----------



## Zerum (1. Juli 2011)

Ui! Stimmt, da hab ich ja mal kräftig Unsinn erzählt, sorry! Leider verlesen..

Danke fürs richtigstellen


----------



## metal1986 (5. Juli 2011)

Seit dem Wochenende ist bei mir jetzt ein Fox DHX Air 5.0 verbaut.
Hier mal aktuelle Bilder:


----------



## en_masse (8. Juli 2011)

Gefällt! Was sind das denn für Pedale?
Ich suche gerade flacheren Ersatz für meine Wellgo MG1.
Fahre hauptsächlich Freeride Touren mit dem Bike. Vertretbar leicht und bezahlbar wär gut ;-) Hab gerade die Reverse im Auge. Erfahrungen dazu?


----------



## blackleaf (8. Juli 2011)

Kann die Superstar Components Pedale empfehlen!


----------



## toranoxx (8. Juli 2011)

aktueller Stand


----------



## metal1986 (8. Juli 2011)

@ toranoxx: sehr schön!!!

@en_masse: das sind pedale vopn XLC Parts - leicht und bezahlbar ^^
http://www.xlc-parts.com/produkte_detail_de,852,4112,detail.html


[edit]
Hier noch ein paar weitere Infos zu den Pedalen:
http://www.google.de/imgres?imgurl=...e=5&ndsp=24&ved=1t:429,r:23,s:83&tx=54&ty=106
mit Gewichtsangabe und so...
Gibts in Deutschland bei Wiener Bike Parts (unter anderem)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asha'man (9. Juli 2011)

Fahre gerade zum ersten Mal die Blackspire Pedale am Hardtail. Guter Grip und sehr leicht. Ob die Lager halten, kann ich euch dann in 1-2 Jahren erzählen. Bisher aber ein guter bis sehr guter Eindruck.


----------



## toranoxx (11. Juli 2011)

@Asha: hab die Blackspire gerade vom Froggy runtergeschmissen. Sind zwar schön leicht und sehen auch nett aus, aber bei leichtem Bodenkontakt brechen die filigranen Stege mit den Pins schnell ab. Geh also pfleglich mit den Dingern um!


----------



## Papa Midnight (11. Juli 2011)

Falls ihr Farbe braucht, wird NC 17 die Sudpin III ab der Eurobike in vielen Farben anbieten.


----------



## chem (11. Juli 2011)

was glaubt ihr in welcher variante der lenker am besten zum 11er 918 passt?

http://www.answerproducts.com/components/protaper780dh/#

gold/schwarz könnte ein bisschen zu krass oder genial werden.
bleibt noch weiß/schwarz oder weiß/kupfer

und dann noch den passenden dj vorbau:
http://www.answerproducts.com/components/dj-stem/

welche Farbkombination haltet ihr für am besten?

edit: noch eine frage: welche lager brauche ich für den steuersatz vom froggy http://superstar.tibolts.co.uk/index.php?cPath=61 und passt dieser steuersatz ins froggy http://superstar.tibolts.co.uk/product_info.php?cPath=25&products_id=113


----------



## t0obi (11. Juli 2011)

Hallo
Habe mal eine Frage bezüglich eines lapierre froggy 2009 318, jetzt habe ich auf dem Oberrohr ein paar tiefere Kratzer und wollte diese nachlackieren jetzt bräuchte ich nur die richtige Farbe, weiß jemand zufällig ob man diese herausfinden oder kaufen kann?
Habe gehört ein paar Lapierre händler sind hier unterwegs vielleicht könnt ihr mir weiterhelfen...
mfg


----------



## Bikedude001 (11. Juli 2011)

Das wird schwierig. 
Du könntest zu einem Autozuberhörladen, der Lacke im Sortiment hat gehen, dir ne Farbkarte schnappen und den Farbton vergleichen. Der kann dir dann wahrscheiblich den passenden Ton raussuchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa Midnight (11. Juli 2011)

Neben unserem shop ist eine Nageldesignerin. Gasmaske aufsetzen und mal nett nachfragen. Bei dir um die Ecke gibts bestimmt auch eine. Die haben alle nur erdenklichen Farben, trocknet superschnell und knallhart ist das Zeug auch noch. Das ist ja der grund, warum die Mädels das machen. Und so ganz nebenbei haben die auch noch Schleifrollen für Dremel. kein Witz.


----------



## Bikedude001 (12. Juli 2011)

Lackieren die ihre Nägel auch grün ??
Gasmaske


----------



## Freizeit-biker (12. Juli 2011)

Bikedude001 schrieb:


> Lackieren die ihre Nägel auch grün ??
> Gasmaske


Hast du eine Ahnung, was so alles als "Schön" deklariert wird, und nicht nur zu Halloween.

Nagellack ist tatsächlich ideal für kleinere Reparaturen geeignet. Ich möchte nicht wissen, was sie da als Lösungsmittel drin haben. In grossen Mengen würde das werscheinlich unter Gefahrgut laufen.


----------



## Opti185 (12. Juli 2011)

Oder suche dir eine gute Autowerkstatt die "Spotrepair" machen.Die reparieren dir die Kratzer und lackieren es nachher mit den fast gleichen farbton.
Hatten wir auch schon in der Werkstatt wo ich arbeite gemacht.


----------



## chem (12. Juli 2011)

edit: alles stuss, ich bräuchte eigentlich für meine tapered gabel so einen http://superstar.tibolts.co.uk/product_info.php?cPath=25&products_id=426

könnt ihr das bestätigen?

hmm oder gleich sonen krassen, der alle 3 Standards kann, sprich 1,5", 1 1/8" und tapered gabeln aufnehmen.

alles sehr verwirrend


----------



## Freizeit-biker (12. Juli 2011)

Den kannst du nehmen. über Qulität kann ich dir aber nix sagen. Superstar kenn ich nur vom Namen her. 

Für die klassischen 1 1/8'' Schäfte haben sie einfach einen Reduzierkonus beigelegt. 
Ist auf jeden Fall eine übersichtliche Lösung. Vor allem wenn man zwischen DC und Tapered SC Gabel wechseln will.


----------



## chem (12. Juli 2011)

danke dir,qualität soll spitze sein.


----------



## t0obi (13. Juli 2011)

Bikedude001 schrieb:


> Das wird schwierig.
> Du könntest zu einem Autozuberhörladen, der Lacke im Sortiment hat gehen, dir ne Farbkarte schnappen und den Farbton vergleichen. Der kann dir dann wahrscheiblich den passenden Ton raussuchen.



Hallo

Kann man bei Lapierre nicht irgendwie wie an die Farbnummer rankommen oder direkt and die Farbe?
mfg


----------



## chem (13. Juli 2011)

Könnt ihr mir mal bitte sagen, wie ich diese Schraube fest zuziehen habe.

Auf der Hülse steht doch 18-20nm und ich habe schon die zweite Schraube abgedreht bei dem versuch bis 18nm zu kommen. Als erstes schraube ich die Kontermutter auf der anderen seite mit 20nm fest und dann die lange Inbusschraube. Doch das will mir nicht gelingen.

Wäre schön wenn mir einer Helfen könnte.


----------



## hoschi2007 (13. Juli 2011)

Hi,
habe mir jetzt fast alle Seiten durchgelesen und bin zum Entschluss gekommen das es ein Froggy 518 sein wird.
Da es mir aber in der Grundausstattung etwas zu schwer ist, wäre meine Frage ob jemand die einzelnen Gewichte der Parts hat (siehe Bild)?
Die Gewichte des Rahmens, Gabel, Dämpfer und Steuersatz sind mir bekannt und sollen wahrscheinlich auch nicht geändert werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hopfer (13. Juli 2011)

chem schrieb:


> Könnt ihr mir mal bitte sagen, wie ich diese Schraube fest zuziehen habe.
> 
> Auf der Hülse steht doch 18-20nm und ich habe schon die zweite Schraube abgedreht bei dem versuch bis 18nm zu kommen. Als erstes schraube ich die Kontermutter auf der anderen seite mit 20nm fest und dann die lange Inbusschraube. Doch das will mir nicht gelingen.
> 
> Wäre schön wenn mir einer Helfen könnte.



Nur die aluschrauben mit 18-20nm!
die kleine schraube dient nur als Sicherung!


----------



## chem (13. Juli 2011)

alles klar, wisst ihr ob man das komplette teil sprich die 2 "teller" also + die lager innendrinn mit dem gewindeeinsatz einzeln bekommt?

sprich alles was da in dem oberen loch drinn steckt.


----------



## hopfer (13. Juli 2011)

ja bei den hier bekannten Händlern


----------



## Levty (13. Juli 2011)

Edit: Hab ne Seite übersehen...


----------



## hoschi2007 (17. Juli 2011)

Wie weit kann denn die Sattelstütze im 2011er Froggy versenkt werden (43er & 48er Rahmengröße)?
Und sind die Rahmen von 2010 und 2011 von der Geometrie her eigentlich  identisch?

Gruß hoschi


----------



## Tommi28 (20. Juli 2011)

Hallo an alle,

da ich mir wieder ein Bike kaufen möchte, bin ich bei euch schon fleißig am lesen.
Nun, bin ich auf der Suche, nach einem 318 oder 518 Froggy.
Vielleicht, möchte ja einer von euch, sein Froggy verkaufen.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Zerum (20. Juli 2011)

@hoschi2007: beim 43er sinds ~ 22cm, gerade nachgemessen 




Tommi28 schrieb:


> Vielleicht, möchte ja einer von euch, sein Froggy verkaufen.



da wirst du dir hier wohl schwer tun


----------



## Tommi28 (20. Juli 2011)

Muss man halt mal probieren .
Vielleicht hat man ja Glück


----------



## metal1986 (20. Juli 2011)

@hoschi2007: Ich kanns dir morgen beim 48er nachmessen. Wäre ein 2009er Rahmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tommi28 (21. Juli 2011)

Hallo,

hätte mal eine Frage.
Wäre der 318 Rahmen 2009 von der Geometrie gleich, mit dem Rahmen von 2011?


----------



## numetaler (24. Juli 2011)

hallo, 

gibt es eine möglichkeit am `09er froggy hinten ne steck oder schraubachse nachzurüsten? 
weil nach ein paar fahrten scheint bei mir der schnellspanner locker zu werden und dann knarzt der hinterbau immer unschön...


----------



## Papa Midnight (24. Juli 2011)

Nimm ne Hope pro II oder Evo. Die gibts mit Schraubachse. Hab ich auch dran.


----------



## melexis (24. Juli 2011)

numetaler schrieb:


> gibt es eine möglichkeit am `09er froggy hinten ne steck oder schraubachse nachzurüsten?


 
http://www.dtswiss.com/Products/Components/RWS/RWS-MTB.aspx
bzw als Titanvariante
http://www.dtswiss.com/Products/Components/RWS/RWS-MTB-titan.aspx

oder
http://www.dtswiss.com/Products/Components/RWS/RWS-thru-bolt.aspx


----------



## Freizeit-biker (24. Juli 2011)

numetaler schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> gibt es eine möglichkeit am `09er froggy hinten ne steck oder schraubachse nachzurüsten?
> weil nach ein paar fahrten scheint bei mir der schnellspanner locker zu werden und dann knarzt der hinterbau immer unschön...


Versuchs erst mal mit einem gescheiten Schnellspanner. Das ist die Günstigste Läsung.
Shimano XT, da ist alles aus Metall. der lässt sich bombenfest anknallen und lockert sich nicht.
Ansonsten Evtl. noch die DT RWS Schnellspanner.
Die werden fest geschraubt. Sollte man noch mal mehr Spannkraft als über den Normalen Schnellspann Excenter aufbringen können.


----------



## numetaler (24. Juli 2011)

danke für die schnellen antworten!

ich hab halt immer noch den originalen dran. der is aber eh sowas in der art wie der rws thru bolt. aber mir währ sowas wie ne 12mm steckachse lieber, da ich doch recht viel im park unterwegs bin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## melexis (24. Juli 2011)

Wenn Du schon so etwas wie den RWS Thru Bolt hast was willst' dann noch mehr? Für 'ne richtige 12mm Steckachse brauchst Du auf einer Seite ein Gewinde statt den normalen 10mm Aufallenden, da glaub' ich wirst Du keine Lösung finden.

Wobei mich schon interessieren würde was für einen "originalen" Thru Bolt ähnlichen Du da hast. Was für'n Froggy / Laufradsatz hast Du denn?


----------



## melexis (24. Juli 2011)

t0obi schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Kann man bei Lapierre nicht irgendwie wie an die Farbnummer rankommen oder direkt and die Farbe?
> mfg


 
Liefert Lapierre keinen Lack mehr mit? Zumindest bei bei meinem zweiten 718 waren zwei kleine Fläschchen (grün und gelb) dabei.


----------



## t0obi (26. Juli 2011)

hmm ne da war nix dabei kann man dass noch anderweitig beziehen?


----------



## Freizeit-biker (26. Juli 2011)

Tip von Papa Midnight: Such dir in einem Beauty Shop den passenden Nagellack. Der ist extrem hart und sehr schnell trocknend. Und du glaubst dar nicht, was die Mädels sich alles auf die Karllen schmieren.


----------



## Zerum (26. Juli 2011)

Doch glaub ich, bei so ner Nageldesignerin kann man sich sicher Kratzer im Rahmen ausbessern lassen, auch wenn man die heftigsten Stylo-Designs draufhat. Wenn ein Design auf nem Fahrradrahmen geht, dann gehts erst recht auf Fingernägel!
http://www.nageldesign-bilder.com/fileadmin/foto096.jpg

Edit: achja, im Froggy Thread brauchen wir ja meistens grün: http://www.solo-nails.de/galerie/2009-jungle.jpg


----------



## Papa Midnight (26. Juli 2011)

Für alle in Dortmund und Umgebung
http://www.femmeideale.de/impressum.html


----------



## Zerum (26. Juli 2011)

ich hab hier auch noch ein "kräftiges" grün gefunden 
http://www.solo-nails.de/galerie/kb/herbst.jpg


----------



## B3ppo (31. Juli 2011)

Hallo liebe Froggy Gemeinde,
nachdem ich jetzt mal Probeweise einen Coil Dämpfer (zwar "nur" ein alter Vanilla RC ohne Froggy Tune) in meinem Frosch hatte will ich so ein Ding  Der Hinterbau hat wohl mehr Potential als ich bis jetzt mit dem DHX Air 5.0 genutzt habe.
Hat einer von euch zufällig einen gebrauchten Froggyspezifischen (was bringt das wirklich?) Coil Dämpfer abzugeben? 
Bin für alle Angebote offen. 
Greets Christopher


----------



## chem (1. August 2011)

Für was benutzt ihr das Froggy eigentlich? 

Ich finde für harten Downhill passt die Gemotetrie nicht und für Enduro ist es zu schwer mit Coil Elementen. Wie seht ihr das ganze wo ordnet sich das Rad ein. Freeride ganz klar?! Aber was ist Freeriden einen Berg hoch strampeln, um es dann Bergab krachen zu lassen? Dafür würde auch ein solides Enduro taugen und reichen? Was macht für euch die Faszination aus?


----------



## Zerum (1. August 2011)

Für mich ists ne Allzweckmaschine.
Da ich in einer Großstadt wohne gibts nicht sehr viel wo man hochfahren könnte (wie zB einen Berg) solange ich nicht rausfahre, aber ich komm mit dem Frosch überall in absehbarer Zeit hin und das ohne aus den Latschen zu kippen wenn ich angekommen bin. (ich vergleiche jetzt zu einem DH oder einem Dirt)
Trotzdem steckt das Froggy Treppen, DH Abfahrten und mittelgroße Drops und Gaps easy weg. Und zwar nicht so dass es dabei "nur nicht kaputt geht" sondern dass man dabei auch noch Spaß hat.. denn dazwischen liegt ein ziemlich großer Unterschied 

Eine Tour, die den ganzen Tag dauert, bei der man auch mal aufwärts strampeln muss, es bergab scheppern lassen will, und bei der man genau weiß, dass ein paar coole Drops am Wegrand lauern? Froggy kommt mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joker78 (2. August 2011)

Also ich sach mal JA Tourentauglich !!!!
Beim DH einsatz andere Laufräder rein und ab dafür !!!


----------



## maxl111 (3. August 2011)

Hallo,

also klares ja zu Tourentauglich! Kommt halt auf die Ausstattung an.
Mein Frosch wird als AllMountain und Enduro genutzt und hat dabei 13,8 kg ohne Pedale. ( Dhx air, Fox 36 Talas 180, Crossmax SX mit Fab Albert ohne Schlauch, Elixir CR,... )

Ich habe es bisher auch so gehalten wie Joker78, anderer Laufradsatz rein, hinten den Dämpfer gewechselt und ab auf die schweren, schnellen Strecken. Obwohl ich durch den AngleSet Steurersatz von CC so um die 64,5 - 65° Lenkwinkel habe, bin ich mittlerweile ein wenig enttäuscht von der Performance des Frosches auf besagten Strecken. Dachte bisher immer es fährt sich recht gut, aber seit ich seit einigen Tagen den direkten Vergleich zu einer DH Waffe habe, muss ich leider sagen da liegen Welten dazwischen, und das obwohl der DHler auch "nur" 20cm Federweg vo + hi hat. Also "nur" zwei cm mehr als mein Frosch.

Für mich bleibt der Frosch dennoch die erste Wahl bei AllMountain plus, Enduro und Freeride light.

lg maxl


----------



## Levty (3. August 2011)

maxl111 schrieb:


> AllMountain plus, Enduro und Freeride light.


...köstlich.


----------



## maxl111 (3. August 2011)

Levty schrieb:


> ...köstlich.



wie darf ich das verstehen?


----------



## chem (3. August 2011)

Ja, das meine ich aber, zum Enduro fahren gibt es glaube ich bessere Bikes und zum Downhillen stimmt die Geo einfach nicht.


----------



## maxl111 (3. August 2011)

chem schrieb:


> Ja, das meine ich aber, zum Enduro fahren gibt es glaube ich bessere Bikes und zum Downhillen stimmt die Geo einfach nicht.



Ich würde mir jetzt auch eher das Spicy holen als das Froggy. Aber mit guten Federungskomponenten kann man es halt mit den 18cm sehr "plushig" abstimmen bergab und aufgrund des guten, wippfreien Hinterbaus auch noch gut bergauf treten.

Man darf nicht vergessen dass die Geometrie halt auch schon einige Jahre auf dem Buckel hat.
Und da man es mit vernünftigem Leichtbau locker unter 14 Kg bringt ohne pedale, finde ich es als Long Travel Enduro sogar sehr gut.

Fazit meiner Meinung nach: Das Froggy kann alles ganz gut, ist aber nirgends richtig top! ( mir fällt jetzt aber auch kein anderes Bike ein das dies alles besser kann )
Eierlegende Wollmilchsau gibts halt auch bei den Bikes nicht.

lg maxl


----------



## joker78 (3. August 2011)

Leute was habt ihr eigentlich für Probleme!!!!!!!
Das Bike is ein super Enduro/Freeríder!!zum reinrassigen DHler wirds halt einfach nicht,ist aber einer der besten Allrounder aufm Markt.Hartcore DH Rennen wirst damit nicht gewinnen. :-/ Mann mann mann!!!!


----------



## Chucknorman (3. August 2011)

Ich vergleich ja das Froggy gern mit dem SX Trail. Sind beides Bikes die zwar ein enorm großes Einsatzgebiet haben und somit enorm vielseitig aufbaubar sind. Danny Hart z.b hat, als er noch mit Lapierre fuhr, ein Froggy mit einer Fox 40er Gabel gefahren und das auch im WC. Da sieht man mal wieder das der Fahrer und nicht das Matrial ausschlaggebend ist, wie schnell einer rauf oder runter kommt.

Um nochmal zum Froggy zu kommen, wieviele Bikes gibt es die so vielseitig aufgebaut werden können? Ich meine damit die Einfachheit z.B beim Wechsel des Dämpfers auf Coil etc. Man nehme nur mal Specialized als Beispiel, wo man ewig mit den Shuttels rumprobieren muss bis man verschiedene Dämpfer eingebaut hat oder sogar neue Wippen etc. braucht.


----------



## Downhillalex02 (3. August 2011)

joker78 bringt es auf den Punkt!!

wer das nicht verstehen kann , kann es halt nicht verstehen

ich für meinen teil benutze das Froggy für freeride touren in den Alpen und für singletrails like Finale 

zum Downhillen habe ich ja mein v10


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxl111 (4. August 2011)

Downhillalex02 schrieb:


> joker78 bringt es auf den Punkt!!
> 
> wer das nicht verstehen kann , kann es halt nicht verstehen
> 
> ...



Vielleicht auch eine Interpretationsfrage?! Was ist bei dir Freeride in den Alpen?

Ich wohne in den Alpen und fahre 3 - 4 x pro Woche mit meinem Froggy ca. 800 - 1000 hm und auch mehr. Dafür ist es ideal. Allerdings bezeichne ich es halt eher als Enduro denn als Freeride. Dafür ist das Bike übrigens Klasse.

Was mir allerdings nicht so gut gefällt ist der lineare Hinterbau. Hat man einf Fox Federelement zB. Dhx air, Dhx Coil oder RC4 und vermag es dazu noch diese passend abzustimmen, kann man mit hoher Endprogression dem Rahmen wieder mehr Performance einhauchen.
Verbaut man aber, so wie ich ein einziges Mal testweise, einen Vivid R2C, so passt dieser überhaupt nicht zum Hinterbau. Entweder ist er vom Ansprechverhalten her viel zu hart, damit man einigermassen vernünftig den Federweg nützt oder man fährt ihn schn weich mit entsprechend SAG und rauscht durch den Federweg.
Ich halten den Vivid übrigens ansonsten für einen feinen Dämpfer. Nur zum Frosch passt er halt nicht.

lg maxl


----------



## Downhillalex02 (4. August 2011)

> Ich wohne in den Alpen und fahre 3 - 4 x pro Woche mit meinem Froggy ca. 800 - 1000 hm und auch mehr. Dafür ist es ideal. Allerdings bezeichne ich es halt eher als Enduro denn als Freeride


 
naja sowas fahre ich auch , gut man kanns auch Enduro nenen 

es kommt aber auch ein wenig auf den Ort an wo man genau fährt

auf jeden Fall ist das froggy für mich so ein schönes Enduro - light Freeridebike


----------



## Zerum (4. August 2011)

was ist denn dann ein richtiger Freerider für dich?


----------



## B3ppo (4. August 2011)

@maxl: so schlechte erfahrungen mit dem vivid? ich bin gerade am überlegen welchen coil dämpfer ich wohl am besten hole um gegen den DHX Air zu tauschen. coil spricht halt doch besser an als luft gerade im bikepark wo das gewicht nicht so entscheidend ist für mich.


----------



## Zerum (4. August 2011)

ich fahr atm auch nen dhx 5.0 air und bin stark am überlegen einfach auf einen dhx 5.0 zu tauschen.. ist denke ich einer der passendsten dämpfer fürs froggy.
hat jemand Interesse zu tauschen?


----------



## maxl111 (4. August 2011)

B3ppo schrieb:


> @maxl: so schlechte erfahrungen mit dem vivid?



Hallo,

nein, am Vivid hats nicht gelegen. Der Dämpfer hat halt nicht zum Hinterbau gepasst. Ich hatte übrigens Tune B.

Ich glaube dass der DHX air sehr viel potential hat, nur glaube ich dass es die wenigsten schaffen, den Dämpfer richtig aufs Froggy abzustimmen.

Können diejenigen, die mit dem DHX air nicht zufrieden sind, mal ihr Setup posten?

- Druck Hauptkammer
- Druck Piggyback
- Postition vom blauen Endprogressionsdrehrad?
- Klicks Zugstufendämpfung von ganz zu
- Postion Pro Pedal ( je nachdem ob alter Dämpfer mit 6 fach verstellung oder neuer Dämpfer mit Hebel )

Dann könnten vielleicht diejenigen, die mit dem air zufrieden sind, eine Empfehlung abgeben.

lg maxl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zerum (4. August 2011)

hi,
genau kann ichs auf die schnelle nicht sagen, aber ich habe auf jeden fall verhältnismäßig wenig druck in der hauptkammer und relativ viel in der progressionskammer um besseres ansprechverhalten mit progression zu bekommen. den "deckel" von der progressionskammer hab ich ganz reingeschraubt. rebound/zugstufe passe ich immer auf den trail an (schneller trail = schnell ausfedern, rumgurken = langsamer ausfedern)
pro pedal ist natürlich nur beim strampeln drin


----------



## maxl111 (4. August 2011)

Zerum schrieb:


> hi,
> genau kann ichs auf die schnelle nicht sagen, aber ich habe auf jeden fall verhältnismäßig wenig druck in der hauptkammer und relativ viel in der progressionskammer um besseres ansprechverhalten mit progression zu bekommen. den "deckel" von der progressionskammer hab ich ganz reingeschraubt. rebound/zugstufe passe ich immer auf den trail an (schneller trail = schnell ausfedern, rumgurken = langsamer ausfedern)
> pro pedal ist natürlich nur beim strampeln drin




Hallo,

genauso bin ich früher den Dämpfer auch gefahren und war überhaupt nicht zufrieden! Durch den hohen Druck im Piggyback fühlte sich der Dämpfer viel zu Straff und träge an, man hatte das Gefühl wie wenn der Hinterbau viel weniger Federweg hätte!

Ich machs jetzt genau umgekehrt und mein Dämpfer geht sensationell!

Im Piggyback 5,17 bar einstellen, Durchschlagschutz ganz reindrehen und dann in die Hauptkammer so viel Luft, dass der Sag Indikator vom Rahmen übereinstimmt oder zwei bis drei Millimeter daürbergeht.
So realisiere ich bei meinem Dämpfer einen extrem geringen Losbrechmoment, habe aber für harte Sachen noch genug Endprogression und der Federweg fühlt sich jetzt nach deutlich "mehr" an.

lg maxl


----------



## Freizeit-biker (4. August 2011)

Ich hab seit ein paar Monaten den Vivid Air im Tune Low statt des DHX Air im Froggy. 
Der Vivid arbeitet deutlich aktiver als der DHX. z.B.  auf schnellen Wurzelteppichen bleibt der gesamte Hinterbau viel ruhiger als mit dem DHX. 
Was ein Hintebau leisten kann habe erst nach einem Biketausch mit einem Trek Session im Bikepark gemerkt. Wo ich mit dem Froggy mit DHX zum Ende des Tages nicht mehr voll drüber halten konnte, gings mit dem Session fast noch wie auch Schienen daduch.
Mit dem Vivid kommt das Froggy diesem Verhalten vom Session schon deutlich näher. 
Die ganze Einstellerei am DHX hat m.M. nach nicht all zu viel gebracht. Bei vielen schnellen kurzen Schlägen hate ich mit dem DHX immer so das Gefühl als wenn er einfach nicht schnell genug reagiert.


----------



## maxl111 (4. August 2011)

Wie schon gesagt, den DHX air abzustimmen ist ein kleines Kunsttück! Da alle Veränderungen und Einstellungen irgendwie zusammenhängen.

Ich bin mit meinem DHX Air jetzt sehr zufrieden. Ich habe in meinem Big Bike einen DHX RC4 und muss sagen, dass vom Ansprechverhalten her der DHX gar nicht mal so viel schlechter geht.

Ich glaube übrigens auch, dass der Vivid Air ein sehr guter Dämpfer ist. Daher kann ich dein Empfinden auch nachvollziehen. 

Vielleicht geht mein DHX Air auch nur deshalb so gut, weil ich ihn heuer für 150,-  bei einem Tuner aufs Froggy abstimmen habe lassen?!

lg maxl


----------



## Zerum (4. August 2011)

maxl111 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> genauso bin ich früher den Dämpfer auch gefahren und war überhaupt nicht zufrieden! Durch den hohen Druck im Piggyback fühlte sich der Dämpfer viel zu Straff und träge an, man hatte das Gefühl wie wenn der Hinterbau viel weniger Federweg hätte!
> 
> ...



ok, werde ich mal ausprobieren und bericht erstatten, bin aber der meinung dass ich ihn vorher mehr oder weniger so gefahren bin..
naja, mal sehen, sieht so aus als würde das froggy heute noch an die frische luft kommen, danke schonmal für den tipp 

was das tuning angeht.. du weißt nicht zufällig was genau da getunt wurde?! servicen kann ich selbst.. und öl mit anderer viskosität nehmen etc sollte dabei auch kein problem sein...

Grüße


----------



## maxl111 (4. August 2011)

@zerum:

Nein weiss ich leider nicht! Mein dhx air ist nämlich Baujahr 2007 und eben nicht ans froggy angepasst.


----------



## Zerum (5. August 2011)

hmmm ich muss sagen es geht wirklich besser so.. verstanden hab ichs zwar noch nicht ganz, denn die progressionskammer sollte ja eigentlich für die progression da sein  aber der dämpfer fühlt sich sehr viel besser an. nicht so straff, spricht am anfang schön an, ich hab nur relativ viel SAG im moment (leicht unter bzw über der hinteren grenze des SAG-indicators so wie du beschrieben hast, je nachdem ob ich mich weit vor- oder zurücklehne) aber ich glaube so schlägt er relativ schnell durch.. muss ich die tage dann mal ausgiebiger testen.

Danke aber für den tipp


----------



## maxl111 (5. August 2011)

Zerum schrieb:


> .. verstanden hab ichs zwar noch nicht ganz, denn die progressionskammer sollte ja eigentlich für die progression da sein



Hallo Zerum,

freut mich! Aber das blaue Drehrad ist für die ENDprogression da, nicht für die Progression über den ganzen Federweg.

Ich bin heute wieder eine sehr schwere Strecke von über 1500 hm Talwärts gefahren ( meine klassische Hard Enduro Tour ) und war mit dem Hinterbau sehr zufrieden. Hat bei oben genannter Einstellung nicht durchgeschlagen, obwohl ich ihn ganz schön rangenommen habe.

Feintuning wäre jetzt noch entweder die Druckstufe im Ausgleichsbehälter um 0,5 bar Schritte erhöhen ( also mehr Druckstufe ) oder eben die Hauptkammer wieder erhöhen und mit der Endprogressionsverstellung zurückfahren.

lg maxl


----------



## lukiluk (10. August 2011)

Huhu,

hat jemand von euch am froggy einen Steuersatz mit Angle Set verbaut? zb: http://www.canecreek.com/AngleSet

wisst ihr wie das mit garantie für den rahmen ist? könnte mir vorstellen das eine veränderung des lenkwinkels die garantie aufhebt...

Merkt man 1 - 1,5° flacher deutlich?

grüße
luki


----------



## maxl111 (10. August 2011)

lukiluk schrieb:


> Huhu,
> 
> hat jemand von euch am froggy einen Steuersatz mit Angle Set verbaut? zb: http://www.canecreek.com/AngleSet
> 
> ...



Hallo,

ich fahre den Angle Set im Froggy. Bezüglich Garantie würde ich mir keinen kopf machen. Erstens verbietet Lapierre nicht ausdrücklich die Verwendung eines sochen Steuersatzes und zweitens wer kann das im Falles eines Falles schon nachprüfen.

Also ich fahre das 48er Froggy mit dem - 1,5° Einsatz. Der Lenkwinkel wird schon deutlich flacher. Man merkt den Unterschied meiner Meinung nach nur bei extrem schnellen Passagen und bei extrem steilen, technisch sehr schwierigen Passagen.
In Anbetracht des Preis/Leistungsverhältnisses würde ich es nicht mehr machen. Denn trotz Angleset verbessern sich die DH Qualitäten nicht zufriedenstellend.
Das Froggy geht meiner Meinung nach ohne Angleset auch ordentlich.


lg maxl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Downhillalex02 (10. August 2011)

soo mal wieder ein Bild hier posten !






Neu sind die Dt swiss und die Lyrik sowie der Cane Creek Steuerssatz und die big bettys 

in echt noch geiler


----------



## Papa Midnight (10. August 2011)

Schönes bike


----------



## FRbiker (11. August 2011)

...schöne zusammenstellung


----------



## eljugador (19. August 2011)

So hier mal Froggy mit neuen parts und 14,2 kg

Kette : Dura Ace 
Sattelstütze : Thomson elite
Kurbel: XT 2011
Gabel: 2011 Rock Shox Lyrik solo Mcdh
Schaltwerk und Shifter: X0 Red Wine
Pedale: Ht air Magnesium
Bremse: Avid elexir carbon
LRS : Hope Pro evo , Sapim laser , Supra D
Sattel: stella italia slr
Sattelklemme: kcnc titan


----------



## hopfer (19. August 2011)

wow schaut richtig gut aus!


----------



## bockel (19. August 2011)

Kurz notiert:

Maxxis Minion DH und Ardent DH neu am Rad und schier überwältigende Performance im Gegensatz zu der Rubberqueen!!
Dazu ein Paar 5.10 Impacts und ich fahr gefühlt doppelt so schnell

Ein paar aktuelle Bilder folgen

B0ckel


----------



## bockel (25. August 2011)

Wie siehts aus?
Ist der Wechsel von der Formula RX auf meine alten Oro k24er sinnvoll?
oder besser sein lassen ??


----------



## Freizeit-biker (26. August 2011)

Wenn du im Gebirge unterwegs bist, dann trenn dich von beiden Bremsen. 
Die RX ist dabei sicherlich noch zuverlässiger als die K24. Aber der richtige Bums und die Standfestigkeit fehlen beiden Bremsen.


----------



## bockel (26. August 2011)

Die Alternative lässt mein Budget nicht zu
Außerdem kam ich auch ganz gut klar mit beiden :S


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikedude001 (3. September 2011)

Haben Modellinfos und Preise von der Eurobike mitgebracht...

  X-Flow 312     1999,-
   X-Flow 412     2699,-
   X-Flow 512     3199,-
   X-Flow 612     3899,-
   X-Flow 712     4899,-
   X-Flow 912     5999,-

   Zesty 214     1999,-
   Zesty 314     2499,-
   Zesty 514     3199,-
   Zesty 714     3999,-
   Zesty 914     4999,-

   Spicy 316     2299,-
   Spicy 516     3199-
   Spicy 916     5599,-

   Froggy 218     1999,-
   Froggy 318     2299,-
   Froggy 518     3499,-

   DH 720     3899,-
   DH Team  6499,-


----------



## fredmeister (10. September 2011)

Mir ist nach einem wunderschön verregneten Tag am Lac Blanc das folgende kleine Missgeschick passiert. Hat jemand ne Ahnung was es ungefähr kostet diesen Teil eines Hinterbaus von einem 318er Froggy von 2009 zu ersetzen und wie lange das ungefähr dauert?


----------



## metal1986 (10. September 2011)

@fredmeister: wie ist das denn passiert? aufgesetzt???


----------



## fredmeister (10. September 2011)

ne überhaupt nicht! habs erst beim putzen festgestellt :-( aber ist ja auch genau entlang der schweissnaht. ist ja die typische schwachstelle...


----------



## TeamAlter (10. September 2011)

eigentlich reißen schweißverbindungen neben und nicht in der schweißnaht


----------



## fredmeister (10. September 2011)

Ich hatte davor noch nie einen Rahmenbruch-zum Glück- mag also gut sein. allerdings sieht es auch nicht nach einem Aufsetzer aus, das hätte ich auf jeden Fall gemerkt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa Midnight (10. September 2011)

Wie Teamalter schon geschrieben hat: SchweissnÃ¤hte selber reissen eigentlich nicht. Lass das mal bei deinem HÃ¤ndler checken. Ne Strebe kostet unter â¬ 200 bei LP.


----------



## bockel (24. September 2011)

Kleine Frage am Rande:
Woran liegts dass mein SLX Schaltwerk bei ruppigeren Passagen so superlaut klappert ?


----------



## metal1986 (24. September 2011)

Hast du eines mit langen Käfig verbaut?
Schaltwerke mit langem Käfig klappern immer mehr als welche mit mittlerem oder ogar kurzem Käfig.
Zweite denkbare Möglichkeit wäre, dass bei den SLX Schaltwerken schwächere Federn verbaut sind als zum Beispiel bai Saint oder XTR.
Bei den XTR Schaltwerken gibt es ja auch die Möglichkeit die Federspannung mit einem kleinen Hebel zu verstellen.
Schade, dass die Sram Schaltwerke nicht mit dem Schaltwerksschutz von den Lapierre Rahmen kompatibel sind, die haben so weit ich weiß eine deutlich stärkere feder verbaut - zumindest hatte ich in der Vergangenheit mit meinen Sram X.9 und X.0 Schaltwerken immer weniger klappern als mit Shimano.
An meinem Froggy hab ich jetzt ein Saint Schaltwerk und bin eigentlich ganz zufrieden. Wobei ich auch erst erstaunt war, dass es teils ganz ordentlich klappert.
Ein wenig hilft es auch, alle stellen an denen es klappern kann, also wo die Kette gegen schlagen kann zu schützen. Kettensstrebenschutz is ja klar, aber das Frästeil am Ausfallende oberhalb der Kette kann man auch mit Neopren einpacken oder Schutfolie drauf kleben, evtl. zwei oder drei Schichten - mgl. klappert es dann etwas weniger...

Grüße m.


----------



## bockel (24. September 2011)

Danke erstmal

das Klappern ist also erstmal nichts ungesundes, sondern materialbedingtes?
nicht dass mir irgendwann mal irgendetwas unerwartet auf dem Trail bleibt.

P.S. hab mal gehört man könne die Federspannung eines Schaltwerks nachträglich stärker vorspannen
hat da jemand Ahnung von ?


----------



## Bikedude001 (25. September 2011)

Du kannst auch beim SLX Schaltwerk die Feder umhängen. Dazu musst du das Federgehäuse aufmachen. Ist mit einer Madenschraube gesichert (Inbus 1 oder 1,5, ). Das bringt zwar nicht so viel aber immerhin ein bischen.
X.9 er passen auch. mann muss bei den Modellen vor 2011 aber dann den Carbonschutz unterlegen, da sonst das Schaltwerk anstößt.


----------



## thomatos (26. September 2011)

Hallo Leute,
habe mir für mein 2009er Froggy einen Manitou Revox gegönnt. Kann mir jemand die genauen Maße für die benötigten Einbau-Buchsen nennen? Gibts die standardmässig wo zu kaufen oder muss man sie anfertigen (lassen)? Danke.
Achja, und mit welchem Drehmoment sind die Dämpferschrauben anzuziehen?

Edit:
Mal schnell gesucht. Sind das 25,4x6mm und 19x6mm? Jeweils 12mm Gleitlagerdurchmesser.
Wo bekomm ich die her?


----------



## AlfredF (26. September 2011)

damit die Froggy Bilder nicht zu kurz kommen....






[/url][/IMG]

von der IBC - End of Season Party in Todtnau


----------



## metal1986 (27. September 2011)

@ffodor: Wo ist das Bild??? 
Oder kann nur ich das nicht sehen?


----------



## AlfredF (27. September 2011)

hmmm, mit verschiedenen Browsern getestet, auch mit dem Handy, Bild immer da.
Ansonsten hier der Link zum Album http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/985632
lohnt sich da mal rumzuklickern, sind einige gute Fotos dabei...


----------



## en_masse (27. September 2011)

Echt richtig geile Pix dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JOTO85 (30. September 2011)

Hallo Forum, ich überlege schon länger mir ein Froggy aufzubauen.
Was meint ihr, was man für ein   Froggy 718  09 ausgeben sollte oder was man dafür noch verlangen kann.

Über eure antworten würd ich mich freuen.


----------



## metal1986 (30. September 2011)

Serienausstattung oder andere Parts? Dann wäre eine Liste der verbauten Teile hilfreich um das einzuschätzen...
Natürlich kommt es auch auf den Zustand an!!!


----------



## JOTO85 (30. September 2011)

@metal1986  ich suche nur ein rahmen. zustand sollte dem alter und gebrauch entsprechen. kratzer stören mich nicht nur keine risse usw.. sollten vorhanden sein.
ich brauch halt ein groben orientierungswert.

gruß


----------



## metal1986 (30. September 2011)

Je nach Zustand würd ich für so nen Rahmen zwischen 700 und 900 Euro ausgeben. Falls inkl. Dämpfer, je nach verbautem Dämpfer auch bis zu 1100.

Grüße m.


----------



## Lock3 (1. Oktober 2011)

hey Leute,ist morgen jemand von euch in Willingen anzutreffen?


----------



## jojo82 (8. Oktober 2011)

Hallo , ich bin grade dabei mir ein froggy 718 aufzubauen. 
Könnte jemand paar detailfotos hochladen wo man deutlich die velegung der züge erkenn kann. Wäre echt super wenn das klappt. 
gruß johannes


----------



## chem (8. Oktober 2011)

Gibt es hier im Thread, falls du Umwerfer und Schaltwerk meinst.


----------



## Freedom-Rider (11. Oktober 2011)

such eine Nachfolge fÃ¼r meine Formula oro bremsen auf meinem froggy 318 aus dem jahr 2009
Da ich die letzte Zeit Ã¶fters im Bikepark unterwegs bin kommen die ganz schnell an ihre Grenzen 
Hab gehÃ¶rt das die the one um einiges besser sein sollten und ich dafÃ¼r auch keine neuen scheiben brÃ¤uchte ... nur von der  EntlÃ¼ftung der Formulabremsen bin ich nicht sonderlich begeistert
Sind Avidbremsen wie die Elixir CR besser als die the one von forumla ? 
Ich hab zurzeit hinten 180 und vorne 200er Scheiben ist es sinnvoll bei einem Bremsenwechsel hinten auf 200 zu wechseln ?
Mein Budget fÃ¼r die neuen Bremsen sollte 250â¬ ned Ã¼berschreiten mÃ¼ssen aber nicht neu sein.


----------



## Lock3 (11. Oktober 2011)

Also aus Erfahrung kann ich dir sagen, sind die Elixir-Bremsen wesentlich anfälliger als die Formulas, ziehen sehr gerne malLuft.
Dafür ist der Druckpunkt knackiger bei den Avids, zumindest am Anfang.

ich würde dir die neue The One ans Herz legen (also die mit Radialkolben) ,bis vor einiger Zeit hatte ich diese an 2 Bikes (eines ist nun weg) und liefen ohne Probleme, auch das entlüften nach dem Leitungskürzen ging supereinfach und der Druckpunkt war vor dem Kürzen wie danach immer konstant da, sorglos seit jeher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freizeit-biker (11. Oktober 2011)

Schau dir mal die Shimano Bremsen an. 
XTR Trail mit 200 mm Scheiben sind echt eine Macht. 
Und die XT 2012 sollten sich von der Funktionalität nicht viel zur XTR nehmen. 
Die XTR-Trail- Hebel sind vom Handling her Spitze. 
Der Geheimtip sind z.Z. Shimano XTR Bremshebel mit Saint Sätteln. 

In diversen iShops wie Hibike oder bike-Components bekommst man die Teile einzeln.
Shimano sind z.Z. die Bremsen von denen man die wenigsten Zicken hört.


----------



## Bikedude001 (11. Oktober 2011)

Wenn die Avid anständig entlüftet sind, kann man die lange Zeit absolut stressfrei fahren. 
Würde sogar eher die Elixir R als die CR verbauen. Die sind günstiger und die Druckpunktverstellung braucht man nicht wirklich.
Formulas sind wesentlich quietschanfälliger, aber auch gute Bremsen.


----------



## Lock3 (20. Oktober 2011)

kann jemand bitte beim Lapierre Froggy in L mal reach and stack ermitteln, der personalisierte Googlelogarithmus spuckt nichts aus


----------



## metal1986 (20. Oktober 2011)

Wieso empfiehlt hier denn keiner die neuen Magura Bremsen. Hab seit einigen Monaten an meinem Froggy selbst die Magura MT4. Bremsen super!!! Hab bis jetzt noch keinen Ärger gehabt. Leitungskürzen war ne Sache von 5 Minuten und ein Entlüften is danach nicht nötig!!!

Grüße JoJo


----------



## Lock3 (20. Oktober 2011)

metal1986 schrieb:


> Wieso empfiehlt hier denn keiner die neuen Magura Bremsen. Hab seit einigen Monaten an meinem Froggy selbst die Magura MT4. Bremsen super!!! Hab bis jetzt noch keinen Ärger gehabt. Leitungskürzen war ne Sache von 5 Minuten und ein Entlüften is danach nicht nötig!!!
> 
> Grüße JoJo



ich würde kein Produkt empfehlen, welches ich nur aus der Presse kenne und nicht im intensiven Einsatz im nahen Umfeld erlebt habe


----------



## metal1986 (20. Oktober 2011)

??? 
Du musst doch auch kein Produkt empfehlen welches du nicht schon gefahren bist bzw. selbst verwendest...
Ich meinte damit eher, ob hier keiner eine solche Bremse fährt und sie empfehlen möchte...

Grüße JoJo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freedom-Rider (20. Oktober 2011)

hab mich jetzt für die saint entschieden
Also wenn jemand eine abgeben will kann sich bei mir melden;-)


----------



## thomatos (20. Oktober 2011)

Freedom-Rider schrieb:


> hab mich jetzt für die saint entschieden
> Also wenn jemand eine abgeben will kann sich bei mir melden;-)



Super Entscheidung! Hab ich auf meinem Froggy auch drauf


----------



## Freedom-Rider (20. Oktober 2011)

hast du hinten und vorne 200 Scheiben ?
Oder reichen hinten auch 180 (bin ned grad ein schwer gewicht)


----------



## Freizeit-biker (20. Oktober 2011)

Freedom-Rider schrieb:


> hab mich jetzt für die saint entschieden
> Also wenn jemand eine abgeben will kann sich bei mir melden;-)


 Ich hab noch einen Satz Saint Bremshebel nach dem Umbau auf XTR Bremshebel übrig. 

Die XTR Bremshebel liegen wesentlich besser in der Hand und haben einen geringeren Leerweg. 
Wenn du etwas experementierfreudig bist und noch etwas Zeit hast, dann würde ich warten bis die 2012er XT Bremshebel verfügbar sind. 
Die würde ich dann mit den Saint Bremssätteln kombinieren. 
In einem dem bike Käseblätter schreiben sie, dass der Druckpunkt der XT Hebel noch knackiger als der der XTR Hebel sein soll.
Im nächten Heft kommt ein Test.

180 hinten sollten all für alle mal reichen.


----------



## thomatos (20. Oktober 2011)

Freedom-Rider schrieb:


> hast du hinten und vorne 200 Scheiben ?
> Oder reichen hinten auch 180 (bin ned grad ein schwer gewicht)



Vorne 203 und hinten 180er. Reicht mir mir vollkommen bei 83kg.
Bei meinem waren original die Formula 200er Scheiben vorne und hinten drauf. Haben auch super mit der Saint funktioniert. Habe nur wegen der neuen Gabel und einem zweiten LRS auf 203/180 gewechselt.


----------



## Downhillalex02 (22. Oktober 2011)

WICHTIGE FRAGE :

Bitte helfen 

will mir eine Vvid Air in mein 09er Froggy einbauen , nur weiß nicht welches Tune?

um das zu wissen , benötige ich die Kennlinie des Rahmens
Weiß einer die ??

degressiv progressiv oder linear ???


----------



## Freedom-Rider (15. November 2011)

Hallo,
will übern winter auf mein 09 froggy 318 die domain durch die totem austauschen
Nur gibt es verschieden Schaftformen, Längen usw. ...
Welche passt bei mir rein ? 
Was würdet ihr nehmen Luft oder Feder ?
Macht es sinn den Steuersatz (Original) beim tausch der Gabel gleich mit zu wechseln ?


----------



## Zerum (15. November 2011)

Also ich sag immer: Steuersatz nur wechseln wenn nötig, da er ja jedes mal neu aus- und eingepresst werden muss und das Steuerrohr im Endeffekt darunter leidet. (Irgendwann hat der Steuersatz im Steuerrohr Spiel und man kann den Rahmen in die Tonne hauen) Solang er dicht hält, nicht knarzt, sich gut drehen lässt ist doch alles ok.
Gabel.. kommt halt auf Geschmack (Gewicht) und Einsatzzweck an würd ich sagen.. ich mag lieber ne Feder vorne, hinten kann ruhig luft bei nem Freerider  Aber wie gesagt...


----------



## Lock3 (15. November 2011)

Also wenn es denn eine Totem sein soll, dann bitte Coil, schaft brauchst ein 1 1/8durchgehend,würde aber eher ne MArzocchi 66 RC3 nehmen, hast wenigstens Ruhe,die Totems mukken allzugerne rum!
Den FSA rauszuhauen ist schon sinnvoll finde ich,ist so mit der schlechteste Steuersatz den ich je gesehen habe, nen CaneCreek rein, sind relativ günstig und halten sehr gut, wenn du mehr ausgeben willst Reset Racing.
Der FSA ist nicht gut gebaut, der kam mir bei beiden Froggyrahmen praktsich schon beimdrücken mit der Hand raus um es mal extrem auszudrücken...


----------



## Zerum (15. November 2011)

Kleiner Tipp:
http://superstar.tibolts.co.uk/index.php?cPath=25&osCsid=3c424575dcb4a374ed8537b9169ed6f8

Günstiger geht's nicht  Und sind baugleich mit den meisten Steuersätzen.. zB Hope, Nukeproof etc..
Die Seite ist generell ein guter Tipp.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikedude001 (16. November 2011)

Würde den Steuersatz gleich gegen einen Cane Creek austauschen und entweder eine tapered Gabel oder eine durchgehende 1,5" einbauen.
Totem auf jeden Fall Coil. Die Luftversion hat keine schöne Kennlinie, da die zu viel Volumen wegen den dicken Standrohren hat.
Hab derzeit günstige Totems von 2011. Kannst mit bei Interesse ne PN schicken.


----------



## jebusfu (18. November 2011)

Hallo alle miteinander,

ich habe mich mehr oder weniger dafuer entschieden ein Froggy zu kaufen. Mein Haendler um die Ecke wirft gerade das 2010er modell raus, und zwar 318 fuer 1400euro und 518 fuer 2000euro. Der Unterschied zwischen beiden ist wie warscheinlich alle hier wissen Gabel (RS Domain 302 vs Fox 36 Van RC2), Daempfer (Van R vs DHX 4) und die Kurbel. Der Rest ist meines wissens mehr oder weniger gleich. Meine Frage ist nun z\u welchem Modell ihr mir raten wuerdet? 
Ich fahre momentan eine Fox 32 Talas 140mm und ein Rp23 Daempfer und bin eigentlich zufrieden. Zur Domain habe ich verschiedenes gelesen.

Meinungen waeren super!


----------



## Speccter666 (19. November 2011)

Hallo zusammen, 
bin neu hier im Forum und bin auch gerade dabei mir ein neues Bike zu Kaufen und bräuchte mal ein paar andere Meinungen?
Bin gerade echt am Überlegen ob ich mir ein Froggy 318 2012 Modell oder ein Kona Operator DH von 2011 holen soll?
Bräuchte mal  noch ein paar aussagen oder vergleiche der Komponenten?
Bin beide Probegefahren und sind beide Geil..... 
Allerdings Froggy2012 mit ner 888 und das Kona mit ner Boxer RC .... 
Froggy 180mm hinten Kona 200mm..... 
So viele Fragen über Fragen.... 
cheers


----------



## Zerum (19. November 2011)

Die neuen Konas


----------



## lukiluk (21. November 2011)

jebusfu schrieb:


> Hallo alle miteinander,
> 
> ich habe mich mehr oder weniger dafuer entschieden ein Froggy zu kaufen. Mein Haendler um die Ecke wirft gerade das 2010er modell raus, und zwar 318 fuer 1400euro und 518 fuer 2000euro. Der Unterschied zwischen beiden ist wie warscheinlich alle hier wissen Gabel (RS Domain 302 vs Fox 36 Van RC2), Daempfer (Van R vs DHX 4) und die Kurbel. Der Rest ist meines wissens mehr oder weniger gleich. Meine Frage ist nun z\u welchem Modell ihr mir raten wuerdet?
> Ich fahre momentan eine Fox 32 Talas 140mm und ein Rp23 Daempfer und bin eigentlich zufrieden. Zur Domain habe ich verschiedenes gelesen.
> ...



ich hab das 318er von 2010. hab die gabel zwar schon gepimpt aber gerade bei kleinen Schlägen spricht sie schlecht an.
der dämpfer is meiner meinung nach ausreichend! ich werd mir früher oder später eine neue gabel kaufen (müssen)

nimm das 518er, spart dir im endeffekt viel geld!


----------



## Lock3 (21. November 2011)

was heißt gepimpt? die einzigen Probleme der Domain sind die Dichtungen sowie die Kartusche, kannst die Dichtungen der Lyrik montieren, hat bei mir ne Menge gebracht im Ansprechverhalten und damit die Dämpfung auch fein arbeitet eine Avalanche Kartusche , oder günstiger eine CR-Conception, letztere durfte ich schon mal probe fahren und war begeistert wie gut die Domain damit gearbeitet hat


----------



## jebusfu (21. November 2011)

Also findest du die Domain ok ? Wie gross ist denn der tatsaechliche Unterschied zur Fox Van 36 ?


----------



## Lock3 (21. November 2011)

Unterschied einer Seriendomain zur Van 36? bei der Van 36 kann ich wenn leider nur für die RC2 sprechen wenn ich sie vergleichen soll...


----------



## Zerum (21. November 2011)

Ich fahre die Fox 36 Van RC2 schon seit jahren und kann mich über nichts beklagen außer vielleicht über zu wenig federweg^^
ansonsten ist's eine top gabel. vergleichen kann ich was singlecrown gabeln angeht aber eigentlich nur zur totem (2 kumpels fahren sie) und auch wenn ich finde dass die totem optisch mehr hermacht würde ich sie nicht eintauschen ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lock3 (21. November 2011)

Stimme ich dir zu, wobei ich persönlich ein Foxgegner bin sobald es sich um luftgedämpfte Gabeln handelt,besonders mit Talas, diese haben bei mir durch die Bank weg immer Probleme bereitet.
Van arbeitet dagegen bisher zum Glück ohne Probs (bis auf das übliche entlüften nach Querlage), im Gegensatz zu meinen 3 Totems (und vielen Ersatzteilen für diese)... die Seriendämpfung war auch nicht so berauschend, funktionierte oft mal nicht richtig und gesamt ist die Gabel viel zu soft und lasch gedämpft, gleiches gillt auch für die Domain. Mit CR-Conception-Kartusche war diese dann eine andere Welt, straffer und gefühlt wurde der Federweg besser genutzt, und man konnt es auch in einem Steinfeld schön fliegen lassen, da kam nicht mal meine mit viel Aufwand umgebaute Totem rann...


----------



## Bikedude001 (22. November 2011)

Lock3 schrieb:


> was heißt gepimpt? die einzigen Probleme der Domain sind die Dichtungen sowie die Kartusche, kannst die Dichtungen der Lyrik montieren, hat bei mir ne Menge gebracht im Ansprechverhalten und damit die Dämpfung auch fein arbeitet eine Avalanche Kartusche , oder günstiger eine CR-Conception, letztere durfte ich schon mal probe fahren und war begeistert wie gut die Domain damit gearbeitet hat


Die Domain hat die gleichen Dichtungen wie die Lyrik.
Wahrscheinlich hat die Gabel nach dem Tausch besser funktioniert, weil sie nochmal richtig geschmiert war.


----------



## lukiluk (22. November 2011)

das war auch meine info.

rest steht im anderen thread.. 

was hat denn deine Signatur zu bedeuten Lock3??
Froggy geschrottet?


----------



## jebusfu (22. November 2011)

was sind denn die probleme bei der fox nach seitenlage? Hoert sich nervig an. Ich meine man legt sein bike ja schon mal hin oder stellt es auf den kopf um raeder zu montieren...


----------



## Lock3 (22. November 2011)

lukiluk schrieb:


> was hat denn deine Signatur zu bedeuten Lock3??
> Froggy geschrottet?



ne Froggy wurde nicht geschrottet  ,eher Anbauteile, mich und anderes, war nen echt schwarzes Jahr für mich in vielen Bereichen, auser bildungstechnisch und joar , daher musste das Froggy gehen 




jebusfu schrieb:


> was sind denn die probleme bei der fox nach seitenlage? Hoert sich nervig an. Ich meine man legt sein bike ja schon mal hin oder stellt es auf den kopf um raeder zu montieren...



Zugstufe funktionierte nicht mehr richtig, war auf einmal sehr langsam , da half auch meist kein whippen auf dem Rad, musste meist nen Sprung springen, dann ging sie wieder ordentlich.
Werde sie diesen Winter aufmachen, die Gabel hat 2010 und 11 keine Service bekommen, auser Motoröl unter die Dichtungen alle 2 Ausfahrten...



Bikedude001 schrieb:


> Die Domain hat die gleichen Dichtungen wie die Lyrik.
> Wahrscheinlich hat die Gabel nach dem Tausch besser funktioniert, weil sie nochmal richtig geschmiert war.



geschmiert waren sie auch, nur sahsen die Originalen deutlich straffer als die neuen von der Lyrik....


----------



## T-Rock (25. November 2011)

Erst mal hallo an alle, bräuchte mal eure Hilfe. Ich habe mir vor ca 6 Monaten ein Froggy 518 (2011 er Modell) gekauft. Habe das gute Stück von einem Händler in Österreich zu einem guten Preis bekommen. Einziges Problem an der Sache war, dass es den Frosch nur noch in 48 er Größe gab also laut Lapierre in L. Da es den Frosch 2011 eh nur in s und L gab und ich das Bike fast 1000 Euro günstiger bekommen habe, habe ich halt zugeschlagen. So bin jetzt ordentlich damit gefahren. Nun zu meinem "Problem" ich bin 1,70 groß und das Bike fährt sich sogar mit der Rahmengröße für mich ganz gut, auf Strecken die relative gerade sind und mit vielen Steinkratern echt laufruhig. In egen Kurven etc. wird es aber echt kritisch. Hat jemand ne Idee wie man, dem ganz entgegenwirken kann? Hab nen 50 Vorbau drauf soll ich auf 40 runter und bringt das überhaupt was? Die Sattelstütze geht auch ein wenig nach hinten könnte auch eine montieren die den Sattel direkt aufnimmt und nicht nach hinten versetzt aber macht das sinn oder ändert das sowieso nichts?
Hat jemand nee Idee oder muß einfach ein kleinere Rahmen hin?
Schon mal danke für Antworten. 
Grüße aus Heidelberg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zerum (25. November 2011)

Hi,
du müsstest dein problem mal etwas näher erläutern.. mit "kritisch" in kurven kann hier niemand etwas anfangen 
was genau ist kritisch? kommen dir deine arme, beine oder dein oberkörper in dieser situation zu kurz vor? was genau passt denn nicht?


----------



## T-Rock (25. November 2011)

Ok erst mal danke für die schnelle Antwort, 
auf nem kleineren Bike kommt es mir so vor, als ob ich das ich durch den kleineren Rahmen und dem kürzeren Oberrohr mehr Druck auf das Vorderrad bringen kann und sich das ganze Rad dadurch besser in Anlieger reindrücken läst. Wenn ich das jetzt mal so richtig erklärt habe. Zu den Armen, ja komme mir zu gestreckt vor. Bislle race lastig. Beim Springen ist es natürlich schwerer zu kontrollieren aber damit kann ich leben. Ich glaube so ne fern-diagnose ist in meine Fall eh recht schwer. Aber ich bin dankbar für jede erfahrung.


----------



## Bikedude001 (25. November 2011)

T-Rock schrieb:


> Erst mal hallo an alle, bräuchte mal eure Hilfe. Ich habe mir vor ca 6 Monaten ein Froggy 518 (2011 er Modell) gekauft. Habe das gute Stück von einem Händler in Österreich zu einem guten Preis bekommen. Einziges Problem an der Sache war, dass es den Frosch nur noch in 48 er Größe gab also laut Lapierre in L. Da es den Frosch 2011 eh nur in s und L gab und ich das Bike fast 1000 Euro günstiger bekommen habe, habe ich halt zugeschlagen. So bin jetzt ordentlich damit gefahren. Nun zu meinem "Problem" ich bin 1,70 groß und das Bike fährt sich sogar mit der Rahmengröße für mich ganz gut, auf Strecken die relative gerade sind und mit vielen Steinkratern echt laufruhig. In egen Kurven etc. wird es aber echt kritisch. Hat jemand ne Idee wie man, dem ganz entgegenwirken kann? Hab nen 50 Vorbau drauf soll ich auf 40 runter und bringt das überhaupt was? Die Sattelstütze geht auch ein wenig nach hinten könnte auch eine montieren die den Sattel direkt aufnimmt und nicht nach hinten versetzt aber macht das sinn oder ändert das sowieso nichts?
> Hat jemand nee Idee oder muß einfach ein kleinere Rahmen hin?
> Schon mal danke für Antworten.
> Grüße aus Heidelberg


 
Bin auch 1,70 und hab ein Froggy in S gefahren. Das fand ich schon recht groß. Der L Rahmen ist für deine Größe völlig überdimensioniert.
Aber billich


----------



## metal1986 (25. November 2011)

Hast du jemanden im Bekanntenkris, bei dem du mal ein kürzeren Vorbau ausleihen kannst? Dann könntest es mal ausprobieren.
Je nachdem, wie es bei dir jetzt ausschaut ist es durchaus möglich das Fahrgefühl deutlich zu ändern, wenn man beim Vorbau 15 bis 20mm einspart und eine gerade Sattelstütze verwendet, so dass der Sattel direkt über der Stütze sitzt. Dann kann man im Vergleich zu ner anderen Stütze schon noch mal 20mm sparen. Montiert man den Sattel in der Klemmung verhältnismäßig eher weiter vorne kann man noch mal 10mm rausholen. Das sind dann insgesamt um die 50mm.
Jetzt weiß ich nur nicht, wie dein Aufbau ausschaut. Evtl. kannst ja mal ein Bild einstellen wo man dein Aufbau von der seite her sieht...

So viel dazu - ich würde aber bei deiner Größe eher zum kleinen Rahmen tendieren wenn du etwas mehr Wendigkeit und ein besseres Gefühl in Kurven erwartest. Ich hab auch das froggy in 48cm und bin 197cm groß. Wobei ich auch sagen muss, dass es für mich auf keinen Fall kleiner sein dürfte...

Grüße m.


----------



## T-Rock (25. November 2011)

okkkkeyyyyy ;( was nu will jemand nen Rahmen in l und gibt mir einen in s. 
Ohhh mannn so ein sch......


----------



## T-Rock (25. November 2011)

Man du bist fast zwei meter groß und fährst den L rahmen und ich mit meinen 1,70 auch. Das kan ja nett gehen. Ok ich versuche denke ich einfach mal das Bike zu verkaufen da die Hauptsaison vorbei ist. Ich kaufe mir dann einafch noch mal den Frosch in S. Bein Frosch will ich schon bleiben, gefällt mir echt super.


----------



## metal1986 (25. November 2011)

Wobei das bei mir auch schon grenzwertig is. Hab ne 420mm Sattelstütze auf Anschlag draußen wenns bergauf geht... ^^

Musst mal schauen, ob es bei dir in der Nähe nen Lapierre Händler gibt, wo du mal das Froggy in S testen kannst, dann weißt du wenigstens schon mal wie groß der Unterschied is und ob es dir von der Größe her mehr zusagt...


----------



## matiosch (28. November 2011)

Hallo Froggy-Kollegen, hab da mal eine Frage:
Ich spiele mit dem Gedanken mein Froggy hinten auf Singlespeed umzubauen - vorne wollte ich 2fach weiter fahren. Hat da jemand Erfahrung gemacht? Ich nutze es nur noch für den Park, für den Rest hab ich das neue Zesty.
Ich würde mich über Eure Meinung freuen!
Ciao, matioch


----------



## metal1986 (28. November 2011)

Ein Froggy hinten auf Singlespeed??? 
Dann doch lieber hinten 9 fach lassen und vorne nur ein Kettenblatt - das würde auch die Bodenfreiheit erhöhen!


----------



## matiosch (28. November 2011)

Ich weiß das es sinnfrei klingt, aber ich hab seit Monaten einen Ärger mit der Schaltung - trotz mehrfacher Werkstattbesuche. Hatte auch schon mit dem Gedanken an eine Nexus gespielt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## metal1986 (28. November 2011)

Also wie das mit der Nexus in dem Bike geht würd mich echt mal interessieren, ich würd aber nicht von einer Kettenschaltung abgehen...
Was hast du denn momentan verbaut bzw. was hast du alles schon ausprobiert an Schaltwerken?
Und was waren deine Probleme damit?
Evtl. gibts ja auch da ne Lösungsmöglichkeit...


----------



## Lock3 (28. November 2011)

was willst du den für eine Übersetzung fahren?
Für mich persönlich bräucht es im Park schon 38 zu 12 bis 38 zu 11....
Ich könnte mir vorstellen,dass es problematisch wird,wegen Kettenlänge und kleinemKettenblatt was du fahren willst....


----------



## matiosch (28. November 2011)

Ich fahr die LX Shifter mit dem SLX-Schaltwerk, also den Werksstandard. Bei der Nexus braucht's halt wieder einen Spanner, also kann ich den Käfig quasi lassen.
Die Kette kann quasi nur sauber auf ca. 50 % des Ritzels eingestellt werden. Entweder springt es oben oder unten, trotz eingestellter Anschläge etc. Verschleißset wurde auch gemeinsam getauscht. Habe auch schon daran gedacht durch Spacer hinten nur noch 3-5 Ritzel zu fahren und den Rest durch Spacer zu ersetzen.


----------



## Zerum (28. November 2011)

letzteres würde ich dir auch raten. ich fahre die ersten 3 gänge bei meinem auch nie, dementsprechend ist das schaltwerk und die kettenlänge eingestellt. die ersten 4 oder 5 (?) ritzel bei der kassette sind aber sowieso ein teil, von daher hab ich keine spacer bei mir.


----------



## AlfredF (29. November 2011)

@matiosch
das hört sich aber eher nach leicht verbogenem Schaltauge an. Hatte ich auch schon, das war mit dem Auge nicht zu sehen. Ich dachte auch zuerst, die Schaltung wäre defekt. Aber: neues Schaltauge dran und schon flutschte die Schaltung wieder...


----------



## metal1986 (29. November 2011)

Der Tipp von ffodor is nicht schlecht...
Ansonsten hilft es evtl. auch ein Schaltwerk mit kürzerem Käfig zu verwenden bzw. mit einer größeren Federspannung.

Die Möglichkeit, mit der verkleinerten Kassette is auch nicht schlecht.
Schau mal hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=542043
Ein kleines Stück runter scrollen -> Hope 6-fach DH Kassette...


----------



## Freizeit-biker (29. November 2011)

@matiosch: Wenn das Schaltproblem trotz Werkstattbesuchs nicht behoben werden konnte: *Unbedingt die Werstatt wechseln*. Deine Symtome sprechen ganz eindeutig für ein krummes Schaltauge. Die LP- Schaltaugen sind leider nicht von der stabilsten Sorte. Bei mir ist immer ein Reserve- Teil im Rucksack.
So ein Reserve Schaltauge im Notgepck, oder zumindest im daheim im Keller ist dringend anzuraten.
Du kannst das Auge aber normalerweise auch selber richten. Wenn du ein Hinterrad mit der alten Standard- Schnellspann- Nabe (z.B. Shimano Nabe) hast, dann kannst du das Hinterrad in das Schaltwerk- Gewinde des Auges reinschrauben. (Vorsichtig, damit du das Gewinde nicht schrottest). Dann kannst du das Schaltauge mit dem Laufrad so ausrichten, dass beide Felgen parallel zueinander stehen. 
Professionell wird das mit so einem Werkzeug gemacht <<klick>>


----------



## matiosch (29. November 2011)

Danke Dir fpr den Hinweis. Ein Schaltauge habe ich natürlich immer dabei, bei jeder Tour. Vermessen haben wir das neulich auch und gerichtet. Es nimmt nur einfach die Lust wenn man ab und zu bei Vollgas auf dem Trail oder im Bark ins "leere" tritt.
Werde mal das neue Schaltauge ranschrauben und alles nachstellen. Ich schraube normalerweise alles selber - außer für Sachen wo mir das Werkzeug fehlt wie Planfräßen etc. Danke Dir


----------



## Freizeit-biker (29. November 2011)

Ich hab mir die Schaltaugenlehre nach der Umrüstung auf 10-fach zugelegt. Bei 10-fach Schaltwerken (auf jeden Fall SRAM) ist eine viel höhere Präzision bei der Ausrichtung des Auges erforderlich, als bei 9-fach. 
Einmal detscht du mit dem Schaltwerk irgendwo an und schon fängt das Springen wieder an.
Mit dem Werkzeug für 25  kann man doch ne ganze Ecke schöner arbeiten als mit dem Hinterrad- Behelf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zerum (29. November 2011)

ich find den tipp trotzdem gut


----------



## jebusfu (29. November 2011)

Nachdem ich hier einige tipps bekommen habe kann ich mich jetzt auch offiziell als Froggy besitzer bezeichnen. Hab am Wochenende direkt mal auf trails in Chamonix und am Genfer hausberg getestet und muss sagen das es das beste ist was ich bisher gefahren bin.

Damit das auch so bleibt wollt ich mal fragen wie ihr eure bikes pflegt?


----------



## bockel (29. November 2011)

Sag mir:

Warum?

Gewichttechnisch kommst du nicht besser weg und geländetauglichkeit verlierst du auch

fahr lieber einfach mit kassette 

oder was hast du vor zu fahren?


----------



## Freizeit-biker (29. November 2011)

jebusfu schrieb:


> Nachdem ich hier einige tipps bekommen habe kann ich mich jetzt auch offiziell als Froggy besitzer bezeichnen. Hab am Wochenende direkt mal auf trails in Chamonix und am Genfer hausberg getestet und muss sagen das es das beste ist was ich bisher gefahren bin.
> 
> Damit das auch so bleibt wollt ich mal fragen wie ihr eure bikes pflegt?


Wie jedes andre Bike. ich weiss nicht ob die Lackqualität seit 2009 besser geworden ist. 2009 war der Lack der grösste Schwachpunkt. Ich hab den Rahmen von Anfang an grosszügig mit Lackschutz Folie abgeklebt. 

Aber ein Freerider ist (oder sollte) kein Eisdielenracer sein. Dementsprechend setzt er auch schneller "Patina" an als ein Tourenbike. Steinschlag-, Abflug-, Lift- und sonstige Spuren gehören einfach dazu. 
Trotz fahrfertig über 90 kg habe ich bisher nur die Gleitlager hinten im Hinterbau gewechselt.


----------



## jebusfu (1. Dezember 2011)

Ok, ich denke Sachen wie Kette fetten oder aehnliches iost klar. Wie sieht es mit federgabel/ Daempfer aus? Dichtungen ab und zu ausbauen und fetten oder einfach den Service abwarten?

Darueber hinaus hab ich nach meinen ersten touren darueber nachgedacht wie ich mein Bike etwas tourentauglicher machen kann (abgesehen von kraeftigeren Waden). Habe hier im Forum etwas gelesen, aber auf jeden gramm achten und fast alles austauschen kommt erstmal nicht in Frage und ist fuer mich auch nicht sinnvoll. Mein erster Gedanke bzgl sinnvollem austausch waeren die Maentel bze spaeter auch Felgen. Kann ich auf den Fr32 felgen 2.25 Maentel fahren ? Hab leider keine spezifikationen dazu gefunden...


----------



## Zerum (1. Dezember 2011)

sicher kannst du das. je breiter die felge umso breiter kommt dann später auch der reifen rüber. aber ein 2.25" mantel auf einer 32mm breiten felge ist so.. ich sag mal fast schon das normalste was es gibt auf nem freerider. naja vielleicht 32mm felgen mit 2.3 oder 2.35" mänteln, aber du sagst du willst ja gewicht sparen und mehr tourentauglichkeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jebusfu (1. Dezember 2011)

Hm ok, wenn es so normal ist dann werd ich das mal versuchen  Momentan sind die 2.4 Contis drauf und das sind richtige ballons... Denke das ich da vor allem beim Rollwiederstand was gut machen kann !?


----------



## Zerum (1. Dezember 2011)

auf asphalt schon.. es kommt halt drauf an was/wie du fährst, und wo du fährst. wenn man es bergab nicht krachen lassen muss/will oder kann (streckenbedingt) und vllt auch nicht  in zu groben gelände unterwegs ist tuts ein 2.25" auch denk ich 
ich würd mir die 2.4er aber auf jeden fall zur seite legen. ich wechsel zB zwischen 2.35" Big Betty und 2.5" Highrollern auf dem froggy, je nachdem wo es hingeht


----------



## Freizeit-biker (1. Dezember 2011)

Reifenbreite und Rollwiederstand gehen schon lange nicht mehr linear nach oben. Da sind Profil, Gummimischung und Luftdruck viel mehr dran beteiligt.

Ein Froggy ist ein Freerider mit guter Tourentauglichkeit. Bis zu einem gewissen Mass kann man mit (meistens) viel Geld sicher das Gewicht drücken. Aber irgendwann sind die Parts dann einfach nicht mehr für den Einsatzzweck geeignet.

Mit dem Froggy ist für mich der Weg hoch eigentlich immer nur das Pflichtprogramm, was erfüllt werden muss um zur Abfahrt zu gelangen. 

Und ob es da ein bisschen schneller oder langsamer geht ist dann auch wurscht. Hauptsache das Bike ist der Abfahrt entsprechend ausgestattet.


----------



## Bikedude001 (1. Dezember 2011)

Finde 2,25er Reifen für das Rad zu schmal. Gute Tourenreifen sind z.b. 2,4er Fat Albert oder Maxxis Ardent 2,4.
Sind etwas leichter als die RQs, rollen besser und sehen nicht aus wie ein Luftballon.
Bei der Kassette kann man mit wenig Geld Gewicht sparen.
Bei der Sattelstütze sind auch nochmal schnell 100-150g weg.
Leichte Schläuche z.B. Schwalbe 13F, nochmal bis zu 150g.
Kurbel, Laufräder  bringen auch viel, sind allerdings schon etwas teuerer.


----------



## metal1986 (1. Dezember 2011)

Wenn du auf deinen geplanten Touren des öfteren den Wechsel zwischen Abfahrt und Bergauf hast ist auch eine Teleskopsattelstütze mit evtl. Lenkerfernbedienung sinnvoll.
Hab ich bei meinem Froggy meistnes verbaut, außer es geht in den Park oder irgendwo hin, wo bergauf definitiv ein Lift zur Verfügung steht.

Der Gewichtsreduzierung ist das natürlich nicht gerade zuträglich.
Falls du nen Stahlfederdämpfer drinnen hast spart es auch einiges an Gewicht wenn du auf nen Luftdämpfer umrüstest.


----------



## Lock3 (1. Dezember 2011)

also wenn man planvoll vorgeht kann man auch mit weniger Geld nach und nach nen leichtes Rad zusammenstellen, war mit meinemFroggy kurz bevor es weg ist bei 14,6kg mit Reverb und da wären selbst mit anderen günstigen Teilen eine Gewichtsreduktion drin gewesen (Vorbau für 25 Euro hätte fast 100g gebrachtz.B.)


----------



## metal1986 (1. Dezember 2011)

@ Lock3: Das Bike schaut echt mal richtig schön aus!!!
Kannst du mal ne Partliste reinstellen falls du hast? Würde mich nämlich echt mal interessieren wo bei dir die Gewichtsersparnis herkommt...


----------



## 6TiWon (2. Dezember 2011)

mich erhrlich gesagt auch,. hät ich dass so gewusst, hätt ich vtl das froggy anstatt ans spicy genommen (mein aktuelles 516er wiegt so knapp über 14 kg).


----------



## jebusfu (2. Dezember 2011)

Ueber eine Vario sattelstuezte hatte ich schon bei meinem alten bike nachgedacht. Weiss jemand was die Original sattelstuezte wiegt (Syncros FR Grunge 31,6X350mm). Ich vermute die varios kann man nicht kuerzen. Welche einbaulaengen habt ihr fuer die varios? gie mit 355mm hat "nur"  100mm absenkung. Fuer 125 muss man die 380mm lange sattelstuezte nehmen...


----------



## Hirnkurs (2. Dezember 2011)

hey servus!
hab mal ne frage wegen dem schaltwerk beim froggy. fahre ein 2011er 918. mir ist das schaltwerk abgerissen und jetzt muss was neues her . war ein sram x7 mit medium cage. das problem bei diesem schaltwerk (vlt. weil es schon älter war(2008 oder so)), es hat nicht ans schaltauge gepasst. weil nix anderes da war hab ich damals ein stück vom schaltauge abgeschliffen. war mindestens 1mm . hat bis gestern gut gehalten. möchte das aber dann doch vermeiden beim nächsten einbau. jetzt mal meine frage: was habt ihr für n schaltwerk an eurem frosch? passt sram generell nicht( kann ich mir egtl. net vorstellen) und hat jemand vlt. was daheim rumliegen? 
grettze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikedude001 (2. Dezember 2011)

Hatte an meinem Frosch ein X.9. Das hat super gepasst.
Muss halt nur den Schaltwerkschutz unterbauen.

... Gewichtsersparnis zu Lock3s Rad.... sieht man doch ZTR Felgen Fox Gabel, Titan Feder am Dämpfer....


----------



## Zerum (2. Dezember 2011)

lol... man kann auch ein trek session mit 14 kilo aufbauen, ist alles nur eine frage des geldes.. und wie stabil mans letztendlich denn haben will


----------



## Freizeit-biker (2. Dezember 2011)

Das andere Ende vom Gewicht wäre dann warscheinlich mein Panzer:
Mit Boxxer Team, Hammerschmidt, KS I-950 und den DH- tauglichen Minion 2ply 18,... kg.

Nur ein anderer LRS und Pneus bringen schon über 1 kg Gewichtsverlust. 
Und mit 17 kg liess sich die Karre in Finale ganz manierlich bergauf treten. 
Es sollte halt nicht so ganz steil werden. dann wirds zur Quälerei.


----------



## metal1986 (2. Dezember 2011)

Fox Gabel? Du meinst wohl Maitou Gabel... Was is das genau für ein Modell? Hat die 180mm Federweg?
Das mit der Titanfeder hab ich gesehen... Bei den Laufrädern is klar, da kann man natürlich ne Menge sparen. Weiß jemand was die originalen Laufräder aus dem 2009er Froggy 518 wiegen?

@Hirnkurs: Ich fahr ein Shimano Saint Schaltwerk. Funktioneniert echt super und passt auch perfekt ans Schaltauge.


----------



## Lock3 (3. Dezember 2011)

metal1986 schrieb:


> @ Lock3: Das Bike schaut echt mal richtig schön aus!!!
> Kannst du mal ne Partliste reinstellen falls du hast? Würde mich nämlich echt mal interessieren wo bei dir die Gewichtsersparnis herkommt...



danke,Liste unten und selbstmitgünstigeren Teilen wär teilsnoch eine Gewichtsersparnis drin gewesen....



6TiWon schrieb:


> mich erhrlich gesagt auch,. hät ich dass so gewusst, hätt ich vtl das froggy anstatt ans spicy genommen (mein aktuelles 516er wiegt so knapp über 14 kg).





Zerum schrieb:


> lol... man kann auch ein trek session mit 14 kilo aufbauen, ist alles nur eine frage des geldes.. und wie stabil mans letztendlich denn haben will



richtig,Fahrstil und Fahrergewicht machen auch etwas aus...



Freizeit-biker schrieb:


> Das andere Ende vom Gewicht wäre dann warscheinlich mein Panzer:
> Mit Boxxer Team, Hammerschmidt, KS I-950 und den DH- tauglichen Minion 2ply 18,... kg.



was heißt DH-tauglich? denk mal ans  Lapierremeeting in Willingen zurück,da bin ich auch mit runtergenudelten Queens die DH runter und hatte keinen Platten,wog damals auch ne ganze Ecke weniger als du ^^

wohlgemerkt mitStahl-/Titanfederelemente aufgebaut,nichts Luft....




nen Funn Lenker hät bei gleicher Breite nochmal 40g weniger gewogen und auch weniger gekostet,ebenso ein Cane Creek 1,5" Steuersatz hätte knapp 80g gebracht und hät nicht mal die Hälfte des Resets gekostet etc. wenn man nicht gerade ne bestimmte Marke will kann man sicherlich noch günstiger so ein Rad aufbauen,mit 80g schwereren speichen bekommt man den LRS auch schon fürmeine ich 300-350 Eurostatt 500...,nen BOR LRS auf Alexrimes 30Felgen (z.B.von der "Bikeinsel") kostet 300Euro und ist kaum schwerer als meiner hier....


----------



## metal1986 (4. Dezember 2011)

@Lock3: Vielen Dank für die Partliste. Sehr aufschlussreich. Jetzt weiß ich auch, wo ich am besten ansetzen werde um bei mir noch Gewicht einzusparen.

Wobei ich auch schon festgestellt habe, dass das errechnete Gesamtgewicht aus den Einzelgewichten, wie sie die Hersteller angeben nicht unbedingt mit dem Gesamtgewicht übereinstimmen muss. Ich hab meines auf ungefähr 16,8 kg ausgerechnet und dann 17,4 kg gewogen.

Gut - da gibt es jetzt natürlich einige Fehlerquellen, angefangen mit der Ungenauigkeit der Wage (is keine digitale), und so weiter. Ich denke aber, dass man auf Grund von Montagematerialien, wie Fett, Kabelbinder, Felgenband, etc. auf etwas mehr Gewicht kommt, als sich errechnet.

Aber 16 kg fänd ich schon ganz nett... Ich kann ja nächste Woche mal ne Partliste von meinem jetztigen Aufbau reinstellen, dann könnt ihr mal Anregeungen geben, wo ihr anfangen würdet Gewicht zu sparen.


----------



## Lock3 (4. Dezember 2011)

metal1986 schrieb:


> @Lock3: Vielen Dank für die Partliste. Sehr aufschlussreich. Jetzt weiß ich auch, wo ich am besten ansetzen werde um bei mir noch Gewicht einzusparen.



danke, wenn du Hilfe brauchst/willst kannst du immer an mich herantreten 



metal1986 schrieb:


> Wobei ich auch schon festgestellt habe, dass das errechnete Gesamtgewicht aus den Einzelgewichten, wie sie die Hersteller angeben nicht unbedingt mit dem Gesamtgewicht übereinstimmen muss. Ich hab meines auf ungefähr 16,8 kg ausgerechnet und dann 17,4 kg gewogen.



hab alles selber auf ner geeichten Waage gewogen +hät auch nen Bild an ner geeichten Hängewaage, wenn Bedarf ist lad ichs  hoch...



metal1986 schrieb:


> Gut - da gibt es jetzt natürlich einige Fehlerquellen, angefangen mit der Ungenauigkeit der Wage (is keine digitale), und so weiter. Ich denke aber, dass man auf Grund von Montagematerialien, wie Fett, Kabelbinder, Felgenband, etc. auf etwas mehr Gewicht kommt, als sich errechnet.



hängt bei mir schon alles mit in den Wäägungen drin,dafürfehltteils,dass ich z.B. an manchen Teilen POM-Schrauben fahre und so Kleinvieh...



metal1986 schrieb:


> Aber 16 kg fänd ich schon ganz nett... Ich kann ja nächste Woche mal ne Partliste von meinem jetztigen Aufbau reinstellen, dann könnt ihr mal Anregeungen geben, wo ihr anfangen würdet Gewicht zu sparen.



okay mach das,ne große Anzahl an LP und anderen Teilen selbstgewogen hab ich auch hier,da kann man ja auch noch mit rummrechnen,Rest gibts ja oft imNetz...


----------



## Lock3 (10. Dezember 2011)

Hi Leute , ich habe erzählt bekommen, dass die 2012er Froggymodelle ein um 2cm abgesenktes Tretlager gegenüber den Vorjahresmodellen haben,stimmt das?
Hab auf der LP-Deutschlandseite darüber nichts gefunden dafür gesehen ,dass der "m" Rahmen nun ein 1cm längeres Oberrohr hat,ist diese Angabe korrekt?
sorry falls ich das schonmal gefragt habe, bin nur gerade am zweifeln...


----------



## blackleaf (10. Dezember 2011)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=531485

Tiefer auf jeden Fall...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lock3 (10. Dezember 2011)

naja nackte Zahlen stehen da in der Hinsicht keine  ,und laut HP ist der BB nur 2mm flacher geworden, von BBH ist keine Rede...das 1cmlängere Oberohr begrüße ich schonmal, früher war mir das M zu klein und das L nen Tick zu groß, hätte daher eher nen L genommen und nen 28mm Vorbau drangeschraubt,was aber schlussendlich doch wieder nur ein doofer Kompromis gewesen wäre...

p.s.gibts von deinem Rad mal nen Bild mit Totem und Co blackleaf?


----------



## Downhillalex02 (10. Dezember 2011)

jetzt nue mit nem Vivid Air ..... super teil und als RockShox Fanboy...einfach ein muss


----------



## bockel (11. Dezember 2011)

unfassbar schön


----------



## Downhillalex02 (11. Dezember 2011)

freut mich


----------



## blackleaf (11. Dezember 2011)

Hier meins, soweit aktuell glaub ich. Dürfte demnächst im Bikemarkt zu finden.
Was kann ich für den Bock verlangen?


----------



## Lock3 (13. Dezember 2011)

dein Frosch soll weg? was soll alsNachfolger kommen?

kannst du bitte maleine Detailaufnahme vomSteuerrohr machen,mich würd gerade malinteressieren wie der Chris King am Froggy im verbauten Zustand aussieht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blackleaf (13. Dezember 2011)

Tendiere momentan zum Propain Rage, vielleicht Canyon FRX Speedzone oder was gebrauchtes...muss erst mal das Froggy loswerden. Irgendwie schade, aber ich werde die nächsten 2 Jahre hauptsächlich bergab unterwegs sein und deswegen soll es durch ein Dh-Bike ersetzt werden.

Foto mach ich.


----------



## metal1986 (13. Dezember 2011)

Na dann nimm lieber ein Propain Range als ein Canyon...


----------



## Lock3 (13. Dezember 2011)

blackleaf schrieb:


> Tendiere momentan zum Propain Rage, vielleicht Canyon FRX Speedzone oder was gebrauchtes...muss erst mal das Froggy loswerden. Irgendwie schade, aber ich werde die nächsten 2 Jahre hauptsächlich bergab unterwegs sein und deswegen soll es durch ein Dh-Bike ersetzt werden.
> 
> Foto mach ich.



dank dir, na da bin ich mal gespannt was kommt bei dir 



metal1986 schrieb:


> Na dann nimm lieber ein Propain Range als ein Canyon...



wieso lieber das Rage statt FRX?


----------



## Psycho_Sponsori (13. Dezember 2011)

Servus
Wollte wegen dem Folgendem nicht gleich nen Thread aufmachen...
Auf längere Sicht wünsch ich mir was Gegenteiliges zu meinem Hardtail. Weil der Händler meines Vertrauens Lapierre führt und ich mir gedacht hab, "wenn schon, denn schon", denke ich über ein Froggy als Ergänzung nach. Allerdings fahre ich selten Parks oder Shuttles, ich brauche eher ein Rad um meine Limits auf Trails weiter zu verschieben. Wenn man ev. eine andere Kurbel montiert, bekommt man dann das Froggy mit einer zumutbaren Anstrengung den Berg hoch? Fahre Mittelgebirge, also nur mäßig lange Anstiege, dafür meist knackig. Wie schauts aus mit der Geo bergab? Ist das Rad wendig und spielerisch genug für technische Trails ? Ich will nämlich auf keinen Fall ein geradeaus Fahrrad, mit dem man sich auf einem schmalem Trail dann vorkommt wie ein Lkw auf der Camino de la Muerte.


----------



## Freizeit-biker (13. Dezember 2011)

Da solltest du dich besser mit Spicy oder Zestty befassen. Das Froggy bringt zwar viel Sicherheit, ein Zesty oder Spicy sind für dich aber warscheinlich die besseren Bikes für dich.
Das Froggy ist warscheinlich eine Nummer to mutch für deinen Einsatzbereich.
Das Spicy verkraftest sicherlich auch den einen oder anderen gelegentlichen Parkbesuch.


----------



## Psycho_Sponsori (14. Dezember 2011)

Mit too much meinst du jetzt dieses Gefühl, das ich versucht habe zu beschreiben oder dass man für Trailtouren einfach zu viel Gewicht rumfährt? Das Spicy wird wahrscheinlich schon ne Ecke spritziger sein, oder?
Ich mein, so ein Einsatzbereich kann sich ja auch ändern, mit nem eigenen Freerider/Enduro-whatever würd ich ja vllcht auch öfter Park fahren und endlich ma gscheit dropen und springen lernen. Wobei der Fokus weiterhin auf Touren liegen würde, und dafür ist ja eigentlich das Spicy gedacht. Ich wollte halt bloß ein schönes Gegenteil zu meinem HT und nicht dass ich mir dann nachher wünsche "*******, hättste mal gleich des froggy genommen".


----------



## metal1986 (14. Dezember 2011)

Lock3 schrieb:


> wieso lieber das Rage statt FRX?



Bin beide schon gefahren und ich hatte das Gefühl, dass der Federweg bei dem Rage deutlich besser genutzt wird. Fühlte sich auf jeden Fall nach viel mehr Federweg an und man konnte das Bike mit deutlich mehr Sag fahren. Fast so wie ein Santa Cruz V10...
Meiner Meinung nach für reines DH eines der besten Bikes - hängt aber natürlich vom jeweils persönlichen Geschmack und Fahrstil ab.


----------



## Freizeit-biker (14. Dezember 2011)

@Psycho_Sponsori: Ich hab mir erst das Froggy aufgebaut. Dann habe ich irgendwann festgestellt, dass mir die CC-Geometrie des Hardtail überhaupt nicht mehr gepasst hat. (Lenkwinkel zu steil, zu langes Oberrohr.....).
Und mit dem Froggy in entsprechender Ausstattung bügelst du einfach überall drüber. Ist der Fahrtechnik- Verbesserung  nicht ganz so förderlich.
Also für fast alles tourenmässige ist statt des Hardtails jetzt ein Zesty da. Damit kann man wirklich sehr viel anstellen. Das hat auch bei 3 Tagen Bozen überraschend viel Spass gemacht. 

Das Froggy ist inzwischen nur noch für wirklich grobe Einsätze.


----------



## blackleaf (14. Dezember 2011)

> Bin beide schon gefahren und ich hatte das Gefühl, dass der Federweg bei dem Rage deutlich besser genutzt wird. Fühlte sich auf jeden Fall nach viel mehr Federweg an und man konnte das Bike mit deutlich mehr Sag fahren. Fast so wie ein Santa Cruz V10...
> Meiner Meinung nach für reines DH eines der besten Bikes - hängt aber natürlich vom jeweils persönlichen Geschmack und Fahrstil ab.



Das Rad soll auf möglichst vielen IXS-Rennen gefahren werden. Die meiste Zeit wird es wahrscheinlich trotzdem im Park bewegt.Denke aber, dass ich mit dem Rage zrotzdem nichts falsche mache...kannst du noch was sagen zum Handling? Taugts für Spielereien, sprunglastige Strecken etc.?


----------



## Downhillalex02 (14. Dezember 2011)

hehe ich hab v10 gelsen 

@blackleaf

du kannst dir auch ein v10 holn , für mich das beste DH bike .... stabil und gefühlt unendlicher Federweg ....

hatte ein 2007er , das dann verkauft , dann ein sunn und jetzt baue ich mir wieder ein v10 auf .... ich mags einfach und für rennen sehr gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blackleaf (14. Dezember 2011)

> du kannst dir auch ein v10 holn



Ich weiß ja nicht mal wie ich mir das Canyon oder Propain leisten kann Ein V10 ist preislich definitiv nicht drin


----------



## Bikedude001 (14. Dezember 2011)

Wieso baust du dir keine Boxxer und einen Stahldämpfer ins Froggy?
Denke, dass der Hinterbau mehr hergibt als der einer Canyonschleuder.
Bin Anfang der Saison 2011 auch damit 2 DH Rennen gefahren... das ging gar nicht schlecht.


----------



## joker78 (14. Dezember 2011)

Hallo Leute !!!
Hab vor mir ein neues Bike aufzubauen.
Würde mein Lapierre Froggy 918 in L Verkaufen mit Fox DHX Air Dämpfer keine Risse keine Dellen nur die üblichen Transport und Gebrauchspuren.
Zubehör: Carbonschutz fürs Schaltwerk Steúersatz Schaltauge evtl Kettenführung 3Fach
Bei interesse einfach mal melden!!!


----------



## Downhillalex02 (14. Dezember 2011)

> Wieso baust du dir keine Boxxer und einen Stahldämpfer ins Froggy?
> Denke, dass der Hinterbau mehr hergibt als der einer Canyonschleuder.
> Bin Anfang der Saison 2011 auch damit 2 DH Rennen gefahren... das ging gar nicht schlecht.


 

richtig der Froggy Hinterbau gibt sehr viel her!!

keine schlechte idee 
würde drüber nachdenken blackleaf


----------



## blackleaf (14. Dezember 2011)

> Wieso baust du dir keine Boxxer und einen Stahldämpfer ins Froggy?
> Denke, dass der Hinterbau mehr hergibt als der einer Canyonschleuder.
> Bin Anfang der Saison 2011 auch damit 2 DH Rennen gefahren... das ging gar nicht schlecht.



Habe ich natürlich auch schon drüber nachgedacht. Bin dieses Jahr auch beim IXS Wiriehorn mit Froggy und Totem mitgefahren und es ging. Die Frage ist nur ob es mit einem DH-Bike nicht "besser" geht. Falls ich doch irgendwie beim Froggy bleiben sollte, kommt eigentlich nur das 2012er 318 in Frage, tieferes Tretlager, flacherer Lenkwinkel, Steckachse etc...


----------



## Lock3 (14. Dezember 2011)

alsoTieferes Tretlager,der IBC-Artikel sagt nichts genaueres,auser das es tiefer ist und selbst der Hersteller gibt dazu nichts preis in der Geotabelle,mhh ,am Ende ist es nur fürs Marketing...

Was mach auch machen könnte,Angleset oder K9-Steuersatz,mitletzterem kann man den Lenkwinkelum 2°abflachen,da wirds Tretlager auch tiefer....


----------



## blackleaf (14. Dezember 2011)

> Was mach auch machen könnte,Angleset oder K9-Steuersatz,mitletzterem kann man den Lenkwinkelum 2°abflachen,da wirds Tretlager auch tiefer....



Falls ichs nicht verkauf bekomme ist das der Plan.


----------



## T-Rock (16. Dezember 2011)

Hallo an alle, habe vorkurzem mein Problem mit meinem Froggy 518 gepostet, das bike war zu groß. Habe mir jetzt einen kleineren Rahmen zugelegt Fr00gy 918 2011 in s.
Geiles Teil sieht auch Hammer aus. So bin jetzt dabei das ding aufzubauen. 
Nun meine Frage: Ich habe keine Ahnung welche Bremsen und LAufräder ich mir draufknallen soll. HAbe mir die Hope v2 bei meinem Händler angeschaut sehen schon sehr zuverlässig aus die Saint hatte er auch da genauso die code alles 2011 Modelle.
Als antrieb nehmen ich die Saint Kurbelgarnitur die auf dem 518 drauf war und den rest auch bis auf Bremsen und LAufräder halt. Wäre gut wenn die Teile auch optisch bissle zum Bike passen. Die Hope wären die Limited in Schwarz Grün, würde die Bohrungsdeckel dann eventuell in schwarz tauschen lassenund auch die Verstellschrauben. So Laufräder hab ich sowieso keine Ahnung also vielleicht habt ihr ja Vorschläge. 
Gruß Tolga
PS: Wer Rechtschreibfehler findet darf sie behalten!


----------



## metal1986 (16. Dezember 2011)

@T-Rock:
Sehr gute Entscheidung das mit dem kleineren Rahmen! Die Hope Bremsen sind mit Sicherheit sehr gut, was Qualität und Bremskraft angeht. Mir persönlich gefallen sie auch optisch sehr gut.
Es gibt allerdings leichtere Alternativen - je nach dem wie wichtig dir das Gewicht ist...
Alternativen wären die Sram XO Bremsen oder die neuen Magura Bremsen, beispielsweise die MT4 oder MT6.
Zu den Magura Bremsen (fahre ich selbst am Froggy) kann ich sagen, dass die Dosierbarkeit super ist, die Bremsleistung ist sehr gut! Was für mich etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig ist: Der Bremshebel legt einen langen Weg zurück, bis das Bremsen einsetzt - hatte vorher ne Formula Bremse, da musste man den Hebel nur wenige Millimeter ziehen, dafür war die Dosierbarkeit nicht so gut.

Bei den Laufrädern kann man natürlich sehr viel Geld liegen lassen...
Schick und leicht wären die Easton Haven oder etwas stabiler die Easton Havoc.
Auch sehr schön sind die Laufräder von Tune.

Bin mal gespannt auf deinen Aufbau. Bilder sind auch immer gern gesehen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 6TiWon (16. Dezember 2011)

hallo t-rock: die hope sind schon ziemlich laut(zb. gegenüber einer tune -obwohl auch nicht gerade leise- oder einer xt nabe). ist vtl. nicht jedermanns sache. spank stiffy felgen würd ich für mich in die engere wahl ziehen. gibbet auch farbig. hab mir für mein spicy auch was neues gegönnt mit allerdings spank subrosa und hope evo naben.
 aber guggst die im laufradforum hier. hab ich mich dort auch schlau gemacht...
gruss


----------



## T-Rock (16. Dezember 2011)

Hey Metal danke für deine Antwort, das Gewicht ist mir nicht so wichtig. Egal wie ich trette die Mühle trotzdem Bergauf  Die Hope V2 gefallen mir schon sehr gut. Was mich ein bissle ärgert das mein Händler 500 euro dafür sehen will und online gehen die dinger für 400 über die Theke. Ich will aber unbedingt den Vorortservice nutzen und wenn ich ein Problem habe jederzeit hingehen können. Sollte ich bei den Hope auf die 2012 warten oder einfach bei den 2011 zuschlagen? JA die HAven sind schon der Hammer aber nochmal knapp 1000er für LRS uhhhhhhhh mal schauen. Bilder kommen und zwar als Fotoreihe  Bis hin zum fertigen Frosch


----------



## 6TiWon (16. Dezember 2011)

hallo t-rock, hab da glaub ich grad was überlesen mit den hope bremsen und den hope naben für den lrs. sorry
easton sehen schon supi aus. würd mir persönlich aber trotzdem handeingespeichte laufräder kaufen (bei probs hat im prinzip jeder händler ersatzteile: speichen nippel,... da) und kein fertiges systemlaufrad.


----------



## T-Rock (16. Dezember 2011)

6tiwon, keine panik hab das schon geschnallt.
Aber danke für deine Hilfe!


----------



## Freizeit-biker (16. Dezember 2011)

Zu den Bremsen: Sehr gute Preis/Leistungsverhältnis habe die Shimano XT Trail aus 2012. Ich fahre die XTR (Quasi baugleich , nur edleres Finsh) mit 200er Scheiben seit einem Jahr in den Alpen. Bisher ohne Probleme. Wenn die Performace irgendwann  doch nicht mehr reichen sollte, kann man die Bremssättel gegen Saint Sättel tauschen. Viel mehr geht momentan nicht. 
Das Handling der Bremsen ist super. Wenn was dran sein sollte, Shimano repariert nicht, die tauschen aus. 
Und Shimano Bremsen gehören, was Beschwerden angeht zu den unauffälligsten auf dem Markt. 

Bei den Laufräder solltest du schon wissen was du mit dem bike machen willst. Für Enduro und Freeride Touren brauchst du sicherlich nicht so in die Vollen zu gehen, als wenn du hauptsächlich im Park unterwegs bist. 

Wenn du das Froggy noch Tourentauglich behalten willst, dann bau es nicht zu schwer. Sonst verlierst du doch recht schnell die Lust an dem Gerät.


----------



## T-Rock (16. Dezember 2011)

Klar geht es in den Park, aber hier in heidelberg kann ich jeden Tag auf den Hometrail. Daher sollte ich auch noch hoch fahren können. Das gute hier ist das jede Stunde ein Buss auf den Berg fährt, also kann man auch shutteln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 6TiWon (16. Dezember 2011)

tip: tausch doch mal mit deinen kumpels für eine gescheite abfahrt auf den homtrails das bike, um mal andere bremsen/ausstattung auszuloten...?


----------



## Zerum (16. Dezember 2011)

also hope würd ich mir eher die tech m4 als die tech v2 drauf tun.
die m4 reichen vollkommen... und sind leichter.
ich werd meinem froggy nen satz the ones gönnen bis anfang nächster saison, sind mMn optimale bremsen, und die m4 fahr ich aufm DH also ...
saint / code... hört sich nach einem sehr DH lastigen froggy an das du da fahren willst.
ich rate dir zur one oder M4 (M4 wäre n bisl schwerer und solider, one leichter und mehr in richtung FR)

Laufräder... Syncros DS FR32 felgen, oder mavic mit 32mm breite (sind auch billiger) auf zB hope naben sind doch top


----------



## chem (16. Dezember 2011)

shimano xt, xtr oder saint. wenns umbremsen geht.


----------



## T-Rock (16. Dezember 2011)

also würde einen satz saint für 320 bekommen und einen satz hope m4 für 400 hmmm was meint ihr. Viele haben gesagt shimano geht gar nicht auch wegen ersatzteilen. 
Bis jetzt habe ich von hope nur gutes gehört. 
Also 80 liegen dazwischen preislich also egal.


----------



## bockel (17. Dezember 2011)

hope


----------



## matiosch (17. Dezember 2011)

Hat jemand mal einen Froggy-Aufbau mit Singlespeed gesehen? Ich schwanke noch wegen dem Spanner. Momentan ist mein Favorit der Rohloff DH. ALternativen? Gibt es jetzt schon Erfahrungen mit einer Alfine?
Fragen über Fragen


----------



## Zerum (17. Dezember 2011)

Zeig deinem Händler die Preise im Internet dann geht er auch nochmal ein Stück runter.. 320 für Saint sind ja...  Und auch die M4 gibts im Net deutlich billiger. (ich will da jetzt keine Diskussion entfachen, mir ist schon klar dass man die Sachen online immer billiger bekommt, aber das heißt ja nicht dass der Händler mit den Preisen total übertreiben muss, so nach dem Motto "ich bin eh teurer, also wenn dann gleich richtig" lol)

Also zu Shimano kann ich sagen: Die XT ist "bodenständig" aber eindeutig keine DH Bremse. Ich kenne sogar jemanden der die XTR an seinem Downhiller hat, aber überzeugt bin ich da nicht davon.. vor allem bei langen Abfahrten álá Gardasee wirste da keinen Spaß haben 

Zur Saint: Sie hat im Gegensatz zu den Hopes und zur Code Mineralöl in den Leitungen (Hope und Avid sind mit DOT) sprich niedrigerer Siedepunkt = Bremse fängt schneller an zu faden. Ich will die Saint nicht schlecht reden, sie beißt sogar am härtesten zu von den dreien würde ich sagen. Aber so hat halt jede Bremse ihren Schwachpunkt.


----------



## Zerum (17. Dezember 2011)

bockel schrieb:


> hope








matiosch schrieb:


> Hat jemand mal einen Froggy-Aufbau mit Singlespeed gesehen? Ich schwanke noch wegen dem Spanner. Momentan ist mein Favorit der Rohloff DH. ALternativen? Gibt es jetzt schon Erfahrungen mit einer Alfine?
> Fragen über Fragen



Bisher noch nicht, allerdings kann ich im Frühjahr mal die Laufräder von meinem Dirt (Singlespeed) ins Froggy hauen und fotografieren. Zum in der Stadt rumfahren ist das Froggy mit nem Dirt LRS sowieso optimal meiner Meinung nach, also kann ichs dann auch gleich probefahren und Bericht erstatten.. wird aber noch dauern 
Die Frage ist nur ob ich die Schaltung dranlass und einfach nur immer im richtigen Gang fahre damit das Schaltwerk "führt" oder ob ich sie komplett wegschraub und den Kettenspanner drantu 
Werd sie wahrscheinlich runterschrauben für sone "City-Action"


----------



## en_masse (18. Dezember 2011)

Habe die Saint am Froggy und bin sehr zufrieden mit den Bremsen. Sehr gut zu dosieren und bei mir bisher komplett stressfrei. Der etwas höhere Leerweg im Vergleich zu einigen anderen Bremsen stört mich nicht, will ich aber trotzdem erwähnen.

@ Zerum: Das mit dem Siedepunkt stimmt. Der hat aber nichts mit fading zu tun. Das ist ein Problem in der Grenzfläche zwischen Belägen und Scheiben.

Habe dieses Jahr einige lange Touren mit dem Frosch bestritten. Den ganzen Sommer über in den Alpen und u.a. auch 6 Tage Alpencross mit mind 2000Hm/ Tag und hatte nie Probleme mit Fading oder sonstigem Bremsengezicke.

Ich liebe mein Froggy, ist einfach die ultimative Allzweckwaffe


----------



## matiosch (18. Dezember 2011)

Du hast auch ein Zesty neben dem Froggy? Kommt bei mir im Februar auch endlich.
Das neue 314 ist so gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## en_masse (18. Dezember 2011)

Ja, aber das stand diesen Sommer eigentlich fast nur in der Garage. Habe lieber etwas für meine Beine getan und überall mein Stahlfederfroggy hochgetreten ;-)

Das stimmt, sieht echt geil aus das Teil.

Werde wohl auch Richtung Frühjahr mein Zesty wieder auspacken und evtl mal wieder einen Marathon mittreten. Aber mal schauen was die Zeit hergibt.


----------



## Zerum (18. Dezember 2011)

gut, sicher hängt fading größtenteils mit den belägen zusammen, aber wenn das öl in der leitung kocht ist das nicht von vorteil wenn man einen knackigen  druckpunkt haben will denk ich


----------



## T-Rock (19. Dezember 2011)

hmmm, was haltet ihr von dem LRS für meinen 918 Frosch
http://www.bike-components.de/produ...e-2-Disc-6-Loch-Laufradsatz-Modell-2012-.html
hat jemand erfahrung oder was gehört zu den crank_B LRS


----------



## Zerum (19. Dezember 2011)

wenn du mit nem Hammer zentrieren willst ist der LRS top 

Wenn du Mavic felgen auf hope Pro 2 Evo naben als custom LRS nimmst (bei deinem Bike Shop) und den LRS dort auch noch einspeichen lässt und es nicht selbst machst kommt du preislich ungefähr auch dort raus, wenn nicht billiger


----------



## T-Rock (19. Dezember 2011)

nen Hammer zentrieren macht bestimmt spaß. Hab doch sowieso nix vor das nächste JAhr 
HAb ich mir fast schon gedacht.
Danke


----------



## Psycho_Sponsori (23. Dezember 2011)

Freizeit-biker:
Sorry, das ist schon ein wenig her, aber was waren eigentlich die Gründe wieso du jetzt das Froggy nicht mehr für längere Strecken benutzt?
Und meinst du mit grobe Einsätze Bikepark?


----------



## Freizeit-biker (23. Dezember 2011)

Das Froggy ist mit Boxxer, HS und dicken Reifen inzwischen bei 18 KG.

Und da mit dem Zesty fast alles geht, nur halt nicht ganz so schnell, aber dafür um einiges Kraft sparender Berg auf, bleibt das Froggy überwiegend für den Park bzw. parkähnliches Gelände. AUf hden Fall fast nur noch mit Shuttle oder Lift- Unterstützung.
Mit dem Froggy komme ich zwar auch überall hoch. Es frisst aber deutlich mehr Körner. Und wenn man schon gut geschlaucht oben ankommt, dann macht die Abfahrt weit weniger Spass. 

Weiterhin lässt sich das Zesty aufgrund des geringeren Gewichts und Sag hinten deutlich einfacher umsetzten als das Froggy.


----------



## Lock3 (25. Dezember 2011)

Sagt mal Leute wieso bekommt man weder auf derLapierre HP noch in irgendeinem Shop kein Framekit fürs Froggy angezeigt?
Es sind doch schon Bilder des ?12er? Rahmens aufgetaucht....


----------



## Downhillalex02 (25. Dezember 2011)

damit mal wieder Bilder kommen ....

jetzt ist es erstmal fertig 

neu sind Sramx9 Schaltwerk und x9 Hebel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JOTO85 (25. Dezember 2011)

@  Downhillalex02 , schönes bike.


Ich habe ein kleines Problem. Suche zur Zeit die passende Bremse für mich.
Vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja weiterhelfen.
Den Frosch den ich aufbaue, soll definitiv tourentauglich sein.
Ich selber wiege 95kg plus bike und rucksack kommen noch dazu.
Sagen wir also das Gesamtgewicht pendelt bei 120kg. 
Zur Auswahl stehen die Saint und die Formula one.

Zur welcher Bremse würdet ihr mir raten? 

Danke im voraus und schöne Feiertage weiterhin


----------



## Lock3 (25. Dezember 2011)

Saint aus dem Grund weil ich finde das die Bremse durch die Servowavetechnik bei höheren Gesamtgewicht einfach besser zu handeln ist als die Formula (meine Meinung).


----------



## JOTO85 (25. Dezember 2011)

Die One steht gewichtstechnisch natürlich besser dar.
Das gewicht der Saint würd mich interessieren, hat jemand die saint selber gewogen?


----------



## Lock3 (25. Dezember 2011)

JOTO85 schrieb:


> Die One steht gewichtstechnisch natürlich besser dar.
> Das gewicht der Saint würd mich interessieren, hat jemand die saint selber gewogen?



die the One ist gegenüber der Saint schon ohne Scheiben,Adapter und Schrauben schon knapp 150g leichter, die Gewichte sind einfach imGewichtasbereich des IBCs zu finden:

http://gewichte.mtb-news.de/category-16/scheibenbremse?page=2


----------



## JOTO85 (25. Dezember 2011)

Habt ihr Vorschläge für vergleichbare Bremsen für den Einsatzzweck ??

Was mich bei der Formula abschreckt ist , das was ich bisher über das Entlüften usw.. gelesen habe. Pro ist das Gewicht und das design der Bremse.

Pro der saint ist die Zuverlässigkeit , contra das Gewicht.


----------



## Lock3 (25. Dezember 2011)

also bei meinen beiden 11er Formulas und der 10er R1 ging das entlüften ohne Probleme und ziehen auch keine Luft wie die Elixir Rs die ich so kenne...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freizeit-biker (26. Dezember 2011)

Die Formulas haben momentan einem fürchtetlich kurzen Leerweg. Dementsprechend lassen sie sich nur ziemich fummelig schleiffrei einstellen. 
Ausserdem lässt sich der Hebel teilweise gar nicht nah genug an den Lenker stellen. Wenn du viel trialig unterwegs bist und das Vorderrad zum Umsetzen häufig auf den Punkt Blockieren musst, dann geht das gewaltig auf den Zeigefinger wenn man den hebel nicht nahe genug an den Lenker bekommt. 
Wofür dieser kurze Leerweg, und knackige Druckpunkt, wenn man den Hebel nicht weit genug an den Lenker bekommt?
Das passt nicht zusammen.


----------



## Zerum (31. Dezember 2011)

Nimm die Formula The One wenn du bergab nicht übermäßig schnell unterwegs bist.
Nimm die Saint wenn du lieber nen Wurfanker anstatt Leichtbau brauchst.
Nimm die Hope Tech M4 wenn du nen Kompromiss zwischen beiden suchst.

Kommt halt immer darauf an wie du fährst.. wenn dein Frog eher tourenlastig aufgebaut ist kommt mMn auch ne CC Bremse in Frage.. wenns eher ein wenig mehr FW hat und dieser bei Abfahrten auch ausgenutzt wird eher richtung Saint/M4.


Ich habe an meinem Downhiller (!) auch ne M4 und keinerlei Probleme mit Fading. (Ich wiege etwa 90 Kilo) Nur so zur Orientierung für dich.. also wenn du kein Dauerbremser bist würde ich die Saint nicht nehmen.
An meinen Frosch kommt jetzt auch ein Satz The Ones, allerdings weiß ich nicht ob ich die The One oder die Tech M4 nehmen würde wenn ich keinen Downhiller hätte....


PS: Die Code / Code R von 2011 wurde gar nicht erwähnt fällt mir grade auf ^^


----------



## Lock3 (31. Dezember 2011)

Zerum schrieb:


> Nimm die Formula The One wenn du bergab nicht übermäßig schnell unterwegs bist.



Das ist wohl eher eine Personengewichts- und Scheibenfrage


----------



## T-Rock (31. Dezember 2011)

Hallo ich melde mich auch mal wieder zu Worte, habe jetzt mein Froggy 918 endlich fertig (für den Winter). Also an Bremsen habe ich mir die hope tech M4 draufgehauen und ich muß sagen bin echt super zufrieden damit. Habe Die 200er Scheiben (schwimmend) drauf. Ich stelle auch noch Fotos rein komme gerade nicht dazu. 
PS: Guten Rutsch


----------



## Hendrik1988 (1. Januar 2012)

Hat das aktuelle Froggy eigentlich noch Press-FIT Innenlager? Ab 2011 wurden doch wieder BSA Lager verbaut, oder?

Ich möchte mir ein Froggy mit Hammerschmidt aufbauen. Falls jemand einen Rahmen in L mit 12mm Hinterbau/ BSA Innenlager hat, kann er sich gerne bei mir melden.

Gruß


----------



## Lock3 (1. Januar 2012)

Spicy HATTE Press-FIT bis Modell 2011 , Froggy zum Glück noch nie


----------



## Hendrik1988 (1. Januar 2012)

Gut zu wissen! Soll mal einer verstehen, dass man im selben Modelljahr unterschiedliche Innenlager verbaut.


----------



## Lock3 (1. Januar 2012)

jop,wir hatten 2009 auch zwei Froggys geholt jeweils 318, das eine Froggy hatte am Hinterbau noch eine Befestigung für die Zughülle welche das Schaltzug für denUmwerfer führt, dem anderem Froggy fehlte diese Befestigungsmöglichkeit.


----------



## Darkwing Duck (4. Januar 2012)

Guten Abend an die versammelte Froggy-Expertenrunde 

Ich spiele zur Zeit mit dem Gedanken, mein Spicy im Laufe des Jahres durch zwei Bikes zu ersetzen. Eines davon darf gern ein Froggy werden, da ich das Spicy an sich schon sehr mag und mir vom Froggy ein (noch) bergaborientierteres Spicy erhoffe.

Jetzt stelle ich mir die Frage, nach welcher Rahmengröße ich Ausschau halten sollte. Mein Spicy fahre ich in Rahmengröße M (46 cm) mit 60 mm Vorbau. Ich bin 175 cm groß/klein mit einer Innenbeinlänge von 85 cm, also etwas überdurchschnittliche lange Beine (und daraus resultierend ein verhältnismäßig kurzer Oberkörper).

In letzter Zeit liest man häufig von der Idee, die Fabien Barel wohl bei Mondraker ins Rollen gebracht hat, ein relativ langes Oberrohr mit einem sehr kurzen Vorbau zu kombinieren, um im Endeffekt beim gleichen "Reach" einen größeren Radstand und somit eine höhere Laufruhe zu erzielen. Jetzt die Frage: Macht so eine Kombination bei meinen Körpermaßen beim Froggy Sinn oder sprechen irgendwelche anderen Geodaten des Rahmens dagegen und ich würde somit auf einem generell "zu großen" Rahmen herumfahren?

Ein kleines Rechenbeispiel: Mein Spicy hat laut Lapierre eine horizontale Oberrohrlänge von 600 mm. Das Froggy in Rahmengröße 48 soll dort 615 mm haben. Vorausgesetzt diese Angaben stimmen halbwegs, hätte ich also mit einem Vorbau in 35 oder 40 mm Länge die größere Oberrohrlänge schon mehr als ausgeglichen. Kann man das so rechnen?

Mir fällt gerade auf, ich sollte vielleicht noch dazuschreiben, wofür ich das Froggy einsetzen würde. Ich würde es als Bike für den Parkeinsatz und bikeparkähnliches im heimischen Wald einsetzen. Also schnellere Trails, Drops, Sprünge und andere künstliche Hindernisse. Jedenfalls muss es nicht besonders wendig sein. Als grober Aufbau schwebt mir eine Totem oder eine andere 180er Einfachbrücke vor, vorne ein Kettenblatt und stabile Laufräder mit Downhillreifen.

Hoffe, jemand hat bis hier gelesen und kann mir bei der Sinnhaftigkeit meines Vorhabens etwas weiterhelfen


----------



## Lock3 (4. Januar 2012)

Hey, also ich würde dir ganz klar zu einem Rahmen in "m" raten beim 2012er Rahmenkit. (hört sich für mich so an als willst du selber komplett aufbauen)


Barells Idee lass ich mal ausen vor, es hat seine Vor und Nachteile, wenn ich Zeit finde kann ich darauf nochmal eingehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Darkwing Duck (4. Januar 2012)

Ja, das hätte ich noch dazuschreiben müssen. Ich möchte selber bauen, weil ich ein paar Parts schon habe bzw. vom Spicy übernehmen würde. Aus Kostengründen würde ich auch lieber zu einem gebrauchten Rahmen greifen, und da dürfte es schwierig werden, einen 2012er zu finden. Bei dem wäre die Größenfrage eindeutig. Und bis 2011 gab es nur zwei Rahmengrößen, oder ist die mittlere schon eher dazugekommen?


----------



## T-Rock (4. Januar 2012)

Hallo, so das gleiche Problem hatte ich auch. Ich hatte ein Froggy mit 48er Rahmen bin selbst 1,70 cm groß (klein). HAbe mir die Sache mit dem kürzeren Vorbau auch überlegt aber sehr schnell verworfen, ich hatte einen 40 drauf und ein 35er hätte die Sache auch nicht gerade rausgerissen. Habe mir jetzt ein 42er Froggy (Rahmen) besorgt. Ich war schon auf dem Berg damit und ich muß sagen echt super! Die LAufruhe bleibt meienr Meinung nach erhalten weil der Radstand der gleiche ist und durch das kürzere Oberrohr habe ich jetzt viel mehr Kontrolle. Also für dich auf jeden den S Rahmen sprich 42er mach ja nicht den gleichen fehler wie ich und kauf dir eéin 48er und mußt dann wieder alles auseinander bauen und den anderen Rahmen wieder verkaufen etc.....Ich hoffe ich konnte helfen
mfg


----------



## chem (5. Januar 2012)

wäre der dämpfer etwas fürs froggy?

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=59817

zurzeit habe ich den fox dhx rc4, doch das bike ist mir einfach zu schwer.


----------



## AlfredF (5. Januar 2012)

ne, der funktioniert nicht. Du bräuchtest einmal 240mm Länge und müsstest dann noch die Druckstufe umbauen, da das Froggy wenig Druckstufe braucht. Hatte mal nen Manitou in meinem und konnte bei offener Druckstufe nur 2/3 Federweg nutzen.


----------



## Darkwing Duck (5. Januar 2012)

T-Rock schrieb:


> Hallo, so das gleiche Problem hatte ich auch. Ich hatte ein Froggy mit 48er Rahmen bin selbst 1,70 cm groß (klein). HAbe mir die Sache mit dem kürzeren Vorbau auch überlegt aber sehr schnell verworfen, ich hatte einen 40 drauf und ein 35er hätte die Sache auch nicht gerade rausgerissen. Habe mir jetzt ein 42er Froggy (Rahmen) besorgt. Ich war schon auf dem Berg damit und ich muß sagen echt super! Die LAufruhe bleibt meienr Meinung nach erhalten weil der Radstand der gleiche ist und durch das kürzere Oberrohr habe ich jetzt viel mehr Kontrolle. Also für dich auf jeden den S Rahmen sprich 42er mach ja nicht den gleichen fehler wie ich und kauf dir eéin 48er und mußt dann wieder alles auseinander bauen und den anderen Rahmen wieder verkaufen etc.....Ich hoffe ich konnte helfen
> mfg



Ja, konntest du. Mir ist erstmal jede Meinung dazu willkommen 

Gibt es in der Umgebung von Hannover jemanden, der mich mal eine Runde auf seinem Froggy drehen lassen würde? Ich habe bisher im Deister noch nicht allzu viele Lapierres gesehen, und soweit ich mich erinnern kann, noch nie ein Froggy...


----------



## chem (5. Januar 2012)

ffodor schrieb:


> ne, der funktioniert nicht. Du bräuchtest einmal 240mm Länge und müsstest dann noch die Druckstufe umbauen, da das Froggy wenig Druckstufe braucht. Hatte mal nen Manitou in meinem und konnte bei offener Druckstufe nur 2/3 Federweg nutzen.



danke


----------



## Bikedude001 (5. Januar 2012)

Der Vivid Air oder Monarch plus würde ganz gut passen.


----------



## Downhillalex02 (5. Januar 2012)

Vivid Air

habe ihm selber im Froggy geiles Teil !!

MfG


----------



## Lock3 (5. Januar 2012)

chem schrieb:


> wäre der dämpfer etwas fürs froggy?
> 
> http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=59817
> 
> zurzeit habe ich den fox dhx rc4, doch das bike ist mir einfach zu schwer.





ffodor schrieb:


> ne, der funktioniert nicht. Du bräuchtest einmal 240mm Länge und müsstest dann noch die Druckstufe umbauen, da das Froggy wenig Druckstufe braucht. Hatte mal nen Manitou in meinem und konnte bei offener Druckstufe nur 2/3 Federweg nutzen.



klar funktioniert auch der Dämpfer imFroggy, nur wird dein Tretlager tiefer kommen und der Lenkwinkel wird flacher, dazu verlierst du 12mm Federweg.

Wenig Druckstufe,also ich konnte mit meinem Revox den Federweg an den entsprechenden Stellen voll ausnutzen,ich gehe daher hier von einem Bedienungsfehler aus, da Revox und der Evolver die komplett Dämpungseinheit haben, und nur auf ein anderes Federmedium setzten...



Downhillalex02 schrieb:


> Vivid Air
> 
> habe ihm selber im Froggy geiles Teil !!
> 
> MfG



das deiner noch nciht zusammengegangen ist wundert mich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Downhillalex02 (5. Januar 2012)

> Zitat:
> Zitat von *Downhillalex02*
> 
> 
> ...


 

Das wundert mich auch 
von nem Kumpel der ist auch gleich flöten gegangen ....

dabei bin ich nichtmal leicht    

naja vllt mag der Dämpfer mich 
bin ihn zwar erst 3mal gefahren , finde ihn aber dennoch vieel besser als den DHX air 
und für mein Enduro Froggy ist er auch noch leichter als ein Stahlfederdämpfer....


----------



## AlfredF (6. Januar 2012)

Lock3 schrieb:


> Wenig Druckstufe,also ich konnte mit meinem Revox den Federweg an den entsprechenden Stellen voll ausnutzen,ich gehe daher hier von einem Bedienungsfehler aus, da Revox und der Evolver die komplett Dämpungseinheit haben, und nur auf ein anderes Federmedium setzten...



Druckstufe ganz auf, max Vol./min. Druck im Piggy, Sag bis zu 40%, trotzdem nur 2/3 Federweg selbst bei Sprüngen. Wenns die Dämpfung nicht war, dann bliebe noch die zu hohe Progression der Luftkammer. Vielleicht hätte er funktioniert mit großer Luftkammer (die hier in D anscheinend nicht zu bekommen ist)...

ff


----------



## JOTO85 (7. Januar 2012)

Was meint ihr , welche Bremse neigt eher schneller beim Dauerbremsen zum Überhitzen und Fading? Die Saint oder die Formula the One?


----------



## Hendrik1988 (7. Januar 2012)

Die Montage einer Hammerschmidt ist doch bei jedem Modelljahr möglich. Genauso haben alle Frösche ein 1.5er Steuerrohr.

Ist doch richtig so, oder?


----------



## Lock3 (7. Januar 2012)

Hendrik1988 schrieb:


> Die Montage einer Hammerschmidt ist doch bei jedem Modelljahr möglich. Genauso haben alle Frösche ein 1.5er Steuerrohr.
> 
> Ist doch richtig so, oder?



japs, wenn ich auch eher ein größeres Kettenblatt (32-38t) bevorzugen würde für ein Froggy das eher in die Abfahrt geschickt werden soll...


----------



## Hendrik1988 (7. Januar 2012)

Das Rad wird eins für alles. Tour sowie Park.
Die Hammerschmidt ist doch die optimale Lösung. Das 22er bergauf und mittels Planetengetriebe effektiv ein 36er KB. Dazu ein Schaltwerk mit kurzem Käfig und man kann auch mal gemütlich bergab rollen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matiosch (8. Januar 2012)

Langsam verzweifel ich: Hat jemand mal versucht, am Froggy die originale 2.0 Hussefelt auf Singlespeed umzurüsten? Ich habe eine e.thirteen Kettenführung. Das originale, größere Blatt lässt sich momentan nicht schleiffrei auf der äußerden Position montieren.
DIe Kettenblattaufnahmen schleifen an der oberen Führung, aber höher oder weiter raus/rein geht auch nicht. Wo ist der Denkfehler?


----------



## Zerum (8. Januar 2012)

hab mein KB innen an der Kurbel...


----------



## matiosch (8. Januar 2012)

Danke Dir. Fährst Du es auf der Position vom größeren oder kleinerem Kettenblatt?


----------



## Zerum (8. Januar 2012)

Wie meinst du das?
Mein Kettenblat hat 37 Zähne wenn du das wissen wolltest 

Edit:
Aha also mit "kettenblattaufnahmen" meinst du den rechten kurbelarm selbst. sprich die kurbel schleift an der kefü.
hast du denn distanzscheiben zwischen innenlager und rahmen, also tretlagergehäuse?


----------



## matiosch (9. Januar 2012)

Danke für den Tip, Distanzscheiben waren vorhanden. Der Grund war ein anderer: Die Grundplatte war vom vorbesitzer verbogen, weshalb die obere Führung nie parallel zum KB und der Kurbel war. Wie der etwas gelernt 

Wir sollten mal hinter einander alle Stände der aktuellen Froggys posten, wäre sicher eine nette Gallerie  Meins wird heute fertig, nach dem die Code noch verbaut wird. Ach 2012 - das wird eine Saison


----------



## boehmi (9. Januar 2012)

Hallo Zusammen,

hat schon jemand genauere Informationen über das 2012er Froggy 518 und kann mir sagen, ob man wieder einen Umwerfer vorne montieren kann, und ob auf die Kurbel ein zweiten Kettenblatt passt?

mfg, 
Böhmi


----------



## Bikedude001 (9. Januar 2012)

Umwerfer kann man montieren, jedoch hat die Kurbel keine Gewinde für ein zweites KB. Da brauchst du ne Andere.


----------



## boehmi (9. Januar 2012)

Danke schonmal!
Bleibt das Froggy FR-Touren tauglich (langsam aber doch bergauf), trotz der "aggressiveren Geometrie" für 2012?
Das Froggy bis 2011 soll ja dafür sehr gut geeignet sein


----------



## Hendrik1988 (13. Januar 2012)

Ich habe mir jetzt ein 09er Froggy (318) in L zugelegt. Mein Spicy wird verkauft, da sich die Einsatzgebiete doch sehr überschneiden. Daher ist das Ziel ein tourentauglicher Freerider.

In erster Linie gehts mir um den Dämpfer. Momentan ist ein Van R mit 700er Feder verbaut. Viel zu straff! Mit Ausrüstung komme ich auf ca 95kg. Welche Feder würdet ihr für 25-30% Sag empfehlen? Evtl. wird später auf ein anderes Modell umgerüstet, sollte mir das Setup nicht taugen. Wichtig ist aber erstmal die richtige Federrate.

Dann zur Hammerschmidt-muss ich beim Froggy auf etwas achten, oder passt die Kurbel ohne weiteres. 

Ansonsten zerlege ich das Rad gerade in seine Einzelteile. Ich würde den Lack gerne etwas ausbessern. Gibts entsprechende Lackstifte?


----------



## svensonn (13. Januar 2012)

Die Hammerschmidt passt ohne weiteres, kannst auch deinen alten Schalthebel weiter benutzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikedude001 (13. Januar 2012)

Hiermit kannst du dir die Federhärte ausrechnen... http://www.tftunedshox.com/info/spring_calculator.aspx
Mit diesem Rechner arbeite ich auch immer und es passt jedesmal !


----------



## Hendrik1988 (13. Januar 2012)

Der Rechner spuckt 355 aus. Da kann ich nicht glauben. 

Weight: 95kg
Shock Stroke: 3 Inch
Wheel Travel: 7 Inch
Sag: 28%

Wo liegt der Fehler?


----------



## diddie40 (14. Januar 2012)

das kannst du ruhig glauben. ich (80kg) fahre sogar ne 250ger Feder mit allerdings 35% Sag.


----------



## Zerum (14. Januar 2012)

Ich kann das leider nur mit meinem Downhiller vergleichen, und nicht mit meinem Frosch da ich dort einen Luftdämpfer fahre, aber fahrfertig wiege ich etwa genauso viel wie du und habe eine 350x3.5 Feder an meinem RC4, einer 400er war zu hart... allerdings wie gesagt DH.


----------



## Bikedude001 (14. Januar 2012)

Der Frosch generiert nur 180mm aus einem 240er Dämpfer. 
Da das Übersetzungsverhältnis recht klein ist, braucht man eine sehr weiche Feder. Daher kann 350 bei 90 kg durchaus richtig sein. 
Hatte bei 70 kg eine 250er Feder gefahren.
Bei meinem Dh habe ich 300, manchmal 350 drin.


----------



## Papa Midnight (15. Januar 2012)

Ein niedriges Übersetzungsverhältnis braucht wenig Druck bzw. Federhärte. Wie Dude schon sagte, ist das bei LP sehr gering. Je geringer es ist, desto besser ist das Ansprechverhalten.


----------



## Hendrik1988 (15. Januar 2012)

Dann muss ich das wohl glauben. Ich hatte mit einer 500er gerechnet. Zur Sicherheit werde ich aber eine 400er nehmen, da der Van R keine Druckstufeneinstellung oder einen Durchschlagschutz hat. 



An die Leute, die eine Hammerschmidt haben: 

In der Beschreibung steht, dass Tretlagergehäuse und ISCG -Auhnahme plan und auf einer Höhe liegen sollen. 
Jetzt habe ich eine Tretlagergehäusebreite von 73,4mm. Die ISCG-Aufnahme hat aber einen Versatz um 6mm nach innen. Sollen jetzt wirklich vom Tretlagergehäuse 6mm weggenommen werden oder reicht es die ISCG-Aufnahme mit Distanzstücken auszurichten?


----------



## Papa Midnight (15. Januar 2012)

HAAAAAAALLLLT!!!!
Bloß nix vom Rahmen abfräsen! Das geht alles ohne irgendwelche Abschneidaktionen!


----------



## Hendrik1988 (15. Januar 2012)

Deswegen frage ich. In der Bedienungsanleitung ist es so dargestellt, als wäre Präzision wie bei einem Schweizer Uhrwerk gefordert. Also werde ich die ISCG-Aufnahme einfach mit U-Scheiben füttern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## project529 (15. Januar 2012)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Ein niedriges Übersetzungsverhältnis braucht wenig Druck bzw. Federhärte. Wie Dude schon sagte, ist das bei LP sehr gering. Je geringer es ist, desto besser ist das Ansprechverhalten.



Bist du dir da sicher?
In meinen Augen macht das wenig Sinn, denn:
Je höher das Übersetzungsverhältnis, also je mehr Federweg auf den Dämpferhub kommt, desto besser müsste doch das Ansprechverhalten sein. Da der Dämpfer auch für große Auslenkung des Hinterbaus nur minimal reagieren muss. So erreicht ein Bike - trotz eines technisch eingeschränkten Dämpfers - durch ein hohes Übersetzungsverhältnis immer noch ein gutes Ansprechverhalten.

Die Kennlinie vom DH920 (2010) beginnt im Übrigen ja auch mit einem Übersetzungsverhältnis von ca. 2,975 und endet nach einer Art S-Kurve bei 2,45. Und das Ansprechverhalten wird gegen Ende des Federwegs schließlich weniger sensibel als zu Beginn des Federwegs...

Ein geringeres Übersetzungsverhältnis bedeutet doch demnach lediglich, dass der Dämpfer für gleiche Hinterbauauslenkung mehr arbeiten (mehr einfedern) muss, und deshalb eine technisch leistungsfähigere Dämpfung benötigt. Man muss also eine sehr weiche Feder für ein gutes Ansprechverhalten wählen und dafür viel Dämpfung fahren, damit er nicht durchschlägt - eine lineare Kennlinie vorausgesetzt. Ist die Kinematik (sehr) progressiv ausgelegt, muss das mit den Durchschlägen natürlich nicht zutreffen... das ist aber ein anderes Thema.


----------



## diddie40 (15. Januar 2012)

ein interessantes thema
in einem punkt bin ich allerdings anderer meinung. es braucht keine besonders gute dämpfung damit der dämpfer nicht durchschlägt. als dämpfung bezeichnat man doch das ausfederverhalten und da braucht es wegen der leichten feder eher eine offene dämpfung.


----------



## project529 (15. Januar 2012)

Nein, mit Dämpfung ist in diesem Falle die Druckstufe gemeint, bzw. auf Neudeutsch auch Compression.
Die Zugstufe hat selbstverständlich auch eine Dämpfung... aber da redet man ja in der Regel einfach von der Zugstufe bzw. dem Rebound.


----------



## Fantoum (16. Januar 2012)

Hallo zusammen, 
da ich in sehr naher Zukunft eh eine neue HR-Nabe (da war jetzt ne Hope angedacht) für mein Froggy 318 (2010) brauche, überlege ich nun auch, ob ich am Standard-Steuersatz (FSA) etwas ändere.

Der Steuersatz funktioniert zwar noch und läuft nicht sehr rauh, aber auch nicht so widerstandslos, wie mans von einem guten Kugellager erwarten würde. Zudem ist jeder Ein- und Ausbau der Gabel, Säubern des Lagers etc. immer aggressionsfördernd, weil die offenen Lager und Dichtungen kaputt gehen, verbiegen etc...

Irgendwo in diesem Thread hatte ich die Empfehlung gelesen, lieber nicht zu oft den Steuersatz zu wechseln, da das auch den Rahmen beschädigt.

Also, was empfehlt ihr? Lieber weiter mit dem Teil leben, solange man ok fahren kann, oder jetzt im Winter wechseln? In welcher Preisregion liegen haltbare Steuersätze, bei denen man noch von gutem Preis-Leistungsverhältnis sprechen kann? (nur weil man 200+ ausgeben könnte, heißt das ja nicht, dass man das will...)


----------



## Bikedude001 (16. Januar 2012)

Cane Creek fourty ist sehr gut und unter 100,- Euro zu bekommen.


----------



## Lock3 (16. Januar 2012)

ich hätte noch einen Reset Racing 150 mit Reducer,passend fürs Froggy in Grün abzugeben, siehe Signatur...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freizeit-biker (16. Januar 2012)

Wenn du häufiger mal die Gabel ausbaust, dann ist der CC aus Dudes Empfehlung genau richtig. 
Die Industrielager werden nicht eingepresst sondern liegen locker auf konischen Sitzen. 
Wenn da wirklich mal ein Lager hin sein sollte, dann ist das in 5 Mionuten gewechselt. Die Cups im Rahmen brauchen nicht gewechselt werden. 

Beim Reset zieht man sich jedes Mal das untere Lager aus dem Steuersatz. Um dann das Lager von der Gabel los zu bekommen ist richtig Geduld gefragt, wenn man nicht alles vermackeln will.


----------



## Papa Midnight (17. Januar 2012)

project529 schrieb:


> Bist du dir da sicher?
> In meinen Augen macht das wenig Sinn, denn:
> Je höher das Übersetzungsverhältnis, also je mehr Federweg auf den Dämpferhub kommt, desto besser müsste doch das Ansprechverhalten sein. Da der Dämpfer auch für große Auslenkung des Hinterbaus nur minimal reagieren muss. So erreicht ein Bike - trotz eines technisch eingeschränkten Dämpfers - durch ein hohes Übersetzungsverhältnis immer noch ein gutes Ansprechverhalten.
> 
> ...



Yep, da bin ich mir sicher. Das war auch immer schon der Grund, warum einige Firmen sogenannte LRS (Low-Ratio-System) Räder gebaut haben. Centurion, Specialized, etc...


----------



## boehmi (17. Januar 2012)

Bikedude001 schrieb:


> Umwerfer kann man montieren, jedoch hat die Kurbel keine Gewinde für ein zweites KB. Da brauchst du ne Andere.



Ist der Sockel für den Direct-Mount Umwerfer drauf, oder muss man einen am Sattelrohr montieren?

mfg, böhmi


----------



## Freizeit-biker (17. Januar 2012)

Nix Direct Mount. 
Da sind Aufnahmen für einen Shimano  E-Type Umwerfer auf dem Lagergehäuse der Kettenstrebe. Da wird der Umwerfer ohne das Blech montiert. 
Für 2- fach empfiehlt sich auch ein Shimano 2-fach Umwerfer. Gibts als SLX oder XTR.


----------



## boehmi (17. Januar 2012)

Freizeit-biker schrieb:


> Nix Direct Mount.
> Da sind Aufnahmen für einen Shimano  E-Type Umwerfer auf dem Lagergehäuse der Kettenstrebe. Da wird der Umwerfer ohne das Blech montiert.
> Für 2- fach empfiehlt sich auch ein Shimano 2-fach Umwerfer. Gibts als SLX oder XTR.



Gibt's da auch einen passenden SRAM X-9?
Oder muss ich einen Shimano Umwerfer und einen Shimano-kompatiblen Trigger kaufen bzw. passt das mittlerweile zusammen?

EDIT: zB sowas? Sram X9 Umwerfer S3 Direct Mount 2-10 fach http://www.tnc-hamburg.com/TNC-Shop...-Mount-2-10-fach-39-Z-Bottom-Pull--18676.html


----------



## Lock3 (17. Januar 2012)

Du kannst einen Sram-Trigger auch an einem Shimanoumwerfer fahren ,das ist kein Problem,ebenso ein Shimano-Trigger an einem Sram Umwerfer....

Der von dir gepostete Umwerfer passt ans Froggy wie es aussieht, würde aber eher zu Shimano greifen, da diese leichter und günstiger sind, Haltbarkeit ist bewiesen...


----------



## Fantoum (17. Januar 2012)

Ok, Vielen Dank für die Tipps! wartungsarm bzw unkompliziert klingt schonmal sehr gut!


----------



## Hendrik1988 (20. Januar 2012)

Und noch einmal an die Froggy-Hammerschmidt-Fahrer. Ich konnte es mir schon denken, dass es nicht problemlos über die Bühne gehen wird. 
Die Grundplatte hat einen Versatz von ca 30°. Unvorteilhaft für Ketten- und Zugführung!
Ich habe bei einem Canyon Torque gesehen, dass eine Adapterplatte angeschraubt ist, die den Versatz ausgleicht. Wie wurde das beim 09er Hammerschimdt-Froggy gelöst?


----------



## Freizeit-biker (20. Januar 2012)

Das kannst du einfach so anbauen. Wenn du den Zug aus der Gefahrenzohne bringen willst, dann gibts von Reset Racing oder von Nicolai alternarive Zuganschläge. 
Mit der Kette hast du keine Probleme. An einem runden kettenblatt gibt es keine besonderen Winkel.


----------



## Hendrik1988 (20. Januar 2012)

Meiner Meinung passt das nicht richtig. Jetzt schaut euch doch mal andere Bikes an. Z.B beim Torque sitzt die Hammerschmidt optimal. Die Leute von Canyon haben sich schon was dabei gedacht als die eine Adapterplatte konstruiert haben. Schaut euch doch einfach mal die Kettenlinie an. Wer montiert denn so eine Kettenführung. 

Hier der Vergleich. Auch die Zugführung passt dann.







[/url][/IMG]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freizeit-biker (20. Januar 2012)

Die Kettenführung oben kannst du über einen Teilkreis der Backplate verschieben. Da sind etliche Besfestigkungslöcher. 
Das passt beim Froggy prima. Ein Rahmen wird sicherlich nicht unter der Prämisse "Die ISCG Aufnahme muss bestens dran passen" konstruiert. Wenn der Drehpunkt der Ketttenstreben halt irgendwo mit den Aufnahmepunkten kollidiert, dann muss man das halt etwas verdrehen. 

Ausserdem ist eine ISCG Aufnahme kein Hammerschmidt Adapter sondern eine standartisierte Befestigungsmöglichkeit für Kettenführungen Bashs etc. .  Irgendwo gibts da auch die Definition. 

Ausserdem sitzt die Kettenführung auf dem Bild von dem VPP Rahmen viel zu weit hinten/unten. Die schleift doch schon im Stand. Was macht die Kette denn dann, wenn der Rahmen unter Belastung im SAG ist?


----------



## Hendrik1988 (21. Januar 2012)

@Freizeit-biker:

Du hast Recht! Ich habe die Bohrungen für die Kettenführung nicht gesehen, da sie komplett verdeckt waren. Auch die Zugführung konnte ich versetzen. Und der Adapter beim Canyon war von ISCG03 auf 05. Damit hat sich das Thema erledigt. Nun gehts ans Zusammenbauen. Danke!


----------



## Papa Midnight (22. Januar 2012)

Kleiner Tip: Schneid die Gewinde nach. Oft haben die einfach nicht mehr gut gepasst oder waren von Anfang an sehr knapp geschnitten (Ich schätze mal, dassd as an leicht verbrauchten Gewindeschneidern oder Lack liegt). Viel Spaß beim basteln.


----------



## lukiluk (23. Januar 2012)

Hi

kurze Frage:

hab neue bremsklötze verbaut, jetzt habe ich das Pronlem das die Bremse zu weit schliesst und das HR ständig mitbremst.
Die Kolben habe ich schon so weit es ging mit der Hand rein gedrückt.
Hat wer eine Idee wie ich das Problem ohne neu entlüften lösen kann? 

Bzw kann wer stichwortartig beschreiben wie  das entlüften bei der Formula RX geht?
Hab das bis jetzt nur bei Bremsen mit Ausgleichsbehälter gemacht. Entlüftungskit und ÖL ist vorhanden!

Danke & LG
Luki


----------



## bockel (23. Januar 2012)

kann mir jemand sagen wie viel die laufräder vom 2010er 318 wiegen?


----------



## Bikedude001 (23. Januar 2012)

lukiluk schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> kurze Frage:
> 
> ...


 
Wahrscheinlich ist zu viel Flüssigkeit drin oder die Kolben schwergängig.
Wenn zu viel Flüssigkeit im System ist, kannst du die kleine Torxschraube am Sattel lösen. Wenn Druck drauf ist, entweicht etwas Brühe. Pass auf, dass nichts auf lackierte Teile läuft und halt eine Tuch drunter.
Aber nicht die Schraube ganz rausdrehen, nur etwas lösen !
Besser wäre komplett zu entlüften. Dazu brauchst du ein "Bleeding Kit". Das von Avid z.b. passt ganz gut. Anleitung dazu kannst du dir auf der Sram Seite anschauen. Formula geht genauso wie Avid.

Viel Erfolg !


----------



## Freizeit-biker (23. Januar 2012)

oder direkt in eine Shimano XT investieren. Diese alte Rx Zicke hat bei mir speziell im  Winter nur Probleme gemacht. Leerweg Bremshebel tendiert gegen Null. Kolben gehen so gut wie gar nicht zurück --> ständiges Schleifen.
Ausserdem ist selbst mit 200er Scheiben bei 90 kg irgendwann einfach die maximale Bremspower erreicht gewesen. Auf langen Steilstücken kam der Punkt wo sie einem mitteilt: "Mehr Verzögerung kann ich nicht". Da war die Trennung wegen unüberbrückbarer Differenzen dann ganz schnell vollzogen.


----------



## lukiluk (23. Januar 2012)

Freizeit-biker schrieb:


> oder direkt in eine Shimano XT investieren. Diese alte Rx Zicke hat bei mir speziell im  Winter nur Probleme gemacht. Leerweg Bremshebel tendiert gegen Null. Kolben gehen so gut wie gar nicht zurück --> ständiges Schleifen.
> Ausserdem ist selbst mit 200er Scheiben bei 90 kg irgendwann einfach die maximale Bremspower erreicht gewesen. Auf langen Steilstücken kam der Punkt wo sie einem mitteilt: "Mehr Verzögerung kann ich nicht". Da war die Trennung wegen unüberbrückbarer Differenzen dann ganz schnell vollzogen.



Super danke für die Infos! Werd ich gleich probieren wenn ich daheim bin!!

Neue Bremse Kauf ich im Moment nicht, bis jetzt hat's gut funktioniert - ausserdem hab ich mir grad eine federgabel gekauft


----------



## chem (25. Januar 2012)

gibt es eigentlich ein paar Videos wo ein paar Profis bzw. sehr gute Fahrer mit dem Froggy unterwegs sind?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Darkwing Duck (25. Januar 2012)

Kann mir jemand sagen, mit welchen Federhärten das 2011er Froggy 318 (Gr. S) ausgeliefert wird/wurde?


----------



## Bikedude001 (26. Januar 2012)

Darkwing Duck schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen, mit welchen Federhärten das 2011er Froggy 318 (Gr. S) ausgeliefert wird/wurde?


Glaube 300


----------



## Lock3 (26. Januar 2012)

Wenn das froggy nun weicher gefahren werden soll und m bisher schon eine 300er Feder verbaut hat muesste da nun s nicht noch eine weichere Feder verbaut haben für die kleine und leichte Zielgruppe ?


----------



## Darkwing Duck (26. Januar 2012)

2011 gabs noch kein M.

Bei bikestore.cc gibts gerade das 2011er 318 für 1800 ... Bin schwer am Grübeln...


----------



## Freizeit-biker (26. Januar 2012)

Ich habe fÃ¼r meinen 2010er 718 Frame 1899 â¬ bezahlt. mit DHX 5. Air und Steuersatz. 

Da wÃ¼rde ich mich an deiner Stelle mal schnell drum kÃ¼mmern. Der 2011er hat auch schon die 142 mm Steckachse hinten.

Aus der Signatur von Papa Midnight:


> LAPIERRE FROGGY FRAME 2011 â¬ 1299,-!!!


----------



## chem (26. Januar 2012)

ich hab auch noch 1900â¬ fÃ¼r den 918er frame bezahlt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zerum (26. Januar 2012)

Bei mir waren's 550 für Frame + dhx 5 Air  (gebraucht)


----------



## chem (26. Januar 2012)

Ich würde gern meinen dhx rc4 gegen einen Luftdämpfer tauschen. VIVID Air oder besser eine Alternative? Vielleicht hat sogar direkt einer Lust diesen Handel einzugehen?


----------



## Freizeit-biker (26. Januar 2012)

Den DHX 5 Air würde ich tauschen. Den Vivid Air gebe ich nichtmehr her.


----------



## chem (5. Februar 2012)

-bla-


----------



## chem (27. Februar 2012)

Hier gibt es nochmal den richtigen Link.

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/473201/cat/500

Über den Preis lässt sich noch reden.


----------



## wastl86 (28. Februar 2012)

was kostet denn das frame zur zeit?


----------



## chem (28. Februar 2012)

Du hast eine PN. Preistechnisch kann man sich sicherlich einigen.


----------



## Hendrik1988 (1. März 2012)

Wer ist denn hier auch etwas größer und fährt das Froggy als Tourer? Ich habe gerade ein Problem mit der Sattelstütze. Mit 1,89m und 88cm SL muss ich beim 48er Rahmen die Sattelstütze sehr weit ausziehen. Meine 400er reicht nicht aus um vernünftig zu treten. Für die optimale Sattelhöhe müsste ich die Stütze  so weit ausziehen, dass sie über dem Oberrohr endet. Eine Lösung wäre sicher eine 450er Stütze. Allerdings will ich mir demnächst die Reverb montieren. Mit 420mm wirds da recht knapp. Rock Shox gibt 8cm Mindesteinstecktiefe an. Beim Rahmen hätte ich aber gesagt, dass die Sattelstütze mind. an der Unterkante des Oberrohrs enden sollte. Zumal da über 90kg hebeln. Wie weit sollte die Sattelstütze beim 2009er Froggy in L denn nun versenkt werden?


----------



## Freizeit-biker (2. März 2012)

Bei meinem 43er Froggy aus 2009 waren es 8 cm Mindesteinstecktiefe. 
bei dener Sattelhöhe würde ich aber auch immer sehen dass die Stütze bis mind. UK Oberrohr reicht. 
Evtl. solltest du auf die KS LEV in 435 mm warten. Steht bei Gocyle allerdngs seit Wochen mit Lieferzeit 30 Tage oder länger. 
Evtl ein Sattel mit grosser Bauhöhe, der bringt dir auch schnell mal 10nn


----------



## metal1986 (2. März 2012)

Sehr interessante Frage. Ich hab auch das 2009er Froggy und fahre eine Reverb mit 420mm Länge.
Bin 1,98m groß. Ich komme damit gerade so klar und hab dabei die Reverb bis zur Markierung draußen. Bin aber schon öfters am zweifeln, ob ich sie nicht eigentlich weiter rein schieben müsste...
Allerdings fahre ich auch eher selten richtige Touren. Doch öfters bergab ;-)
Im Bikepark kommt bei mir sowieso ne Thompson Elite rein.

Viele Grüße
JoJo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zerum (2. März 2012)

Ich bin zwar nicht so groß und Touren fahre ich auch nicht, aber im Zweifelsfall würde ich mich immer an die Herstellerangabe halten...


----------



## metal1986 (2. März 2012)

Ja schon. Rock Shox hat auf der Reverb ja eine Markierung. An die halte ich mich auch IMMER! Sonst hätte ich auch kein gutes Gefühl dabei. Die Frage is nur, ob man die Stütze nicht wegen dem Rahmen ein wenig seiter rein schieben sollte, so dass die bis mindestens Unterkante Oberrohr reicht, damit die Kräfte besser in den Rahmen geleitet werden. So eine Sattelstütze kann ganz ordentliche Hebelkräfte entwickeln!
Wobei der Froggy Rahmen im Bereich der Sattelstützenaufnahme glaube ich recht robust konstruiert ist, da ja auch das Dreieck vor der Sattelstütze oben auf dem Oberrohr einige Kräfte aufnimmt...


----------



## Hendrik1988 (2. März 2012)

Ich habe mal gemessen. 13cm sinds bis Uk Oberrohr. Ich würde die Sattelstütze schon mind. einen halben cm darunter enden lassen. Das Gute ist, dass ich doch nur eine 350er Stütze habe. Ich brauche trotzdem ca 31cm überm Sitzrohr. Bei der Reverb mit 420mm wären dann gut 11cm versenkt. Die Kind Shock ist so ne Sache. Die Vorgängermodell war ja nicht der Bringer in Sachen Haltbarkeit. Dann der Preis! Die Idee mit dem Sattel ist noch gut, wobei hohe Sättel meist dick gepolstert und weich sind. Da freut sich das Ende der Peristaltik nicht. Ich werde wohl mit den 11cm Einstecktiefe der Reverb leben müssen. Muss gehen!


----------



## svensonn (3. März 2012)

Heute bei Mister Bike in Pforzheim entdeckt, Froggy 518, 2011, GrÃ¶Ãe: "L", Gabel: Fox 36 Van RC2 180, DÃ¤mpfer: Fox DHX RC2, Saint, usw. zum unschlagbaren Preis: *2500,-- â¬*, wer da nicht zuschlÃ¤gt ist selber schuld, ich habe schon eines, ansonsten wÃ¤rs meines.


----------



## shakedown123 (4. März 2012)

hi,
hier mal mein 518er Froggy. Heute aus dem Winterschlaf geholt...

Weiß jemand was für Naben an dem 2009er Froggy verbaut worden sind? 
Sind laut Aufschrift Lappierre´s 

Gruß
Shakedown

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1072286

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1072285


----------



## mr-Lambo (4. März 2012)

Hat jemand die Alex-Laufräder mal gewogen?


----------



## Fantoum (6. März 2012)

Hallo,
ich hab auch ein paar Fragen bzgl. Laufrädern am Froggy.

In meinem hinteren Laufrad geht die Nabe langsam aber sicher kaputt, zudem hab ich jetzt auch einen Höhenschlag mit kaputten/lockeren Speichen und brauch auch ne neue Kassette.

Neue Nabe soll eine Hope Pro II werden, bei der Felge bin ich aber unschlüssig: Alte (Standard-Alexrims) wiederverwenden? Oder eine neue, die auch voll Downhill-tauglich ist - was gibt es da sinnvolles, leichtes und nicht zu teures?

Der Hinterbau am Froggy ist ja leicht asymmetrisch, lassen sich mittig eingespeichte Fertig-Laufräder problemfrei fahren?


----------



## Zerum (6. März 2012)

Fantoum schrieb:


> was gibt es da sinnvolles, leichtes und nicht zu teures?



Irgendein Ami hat mal gesagt:
light / strong / cheap  -  choose two!

Und das stimmt auch vollkommen wie ich finde.. denn wenn du was haben willst was leicht UND stabil ist wirds meistens teuer.
An deiner Stelle würde ich mir als erstes natürlich überlegen ob es wirklich Sinn macht die Felge wegen einem Höhenschlag zu tauschen, und Speichen nachziehen ist ja wirklich das wenigste.. ist ganz normal dass die mal locker werden 
Ansonsten würd ich nen Blick auf Mavic werfen.. sind so mit die Besten preislich gesehen.
Die EX 823 ist baugleich mit der Deemax Felge, bzw es IST die Deemax Felge, nur in einer anderen Lackierung und in 32 bzw 36 Loch 

Das mit dem Asymmetrischen Hinterbau:
Das kommt denke ich darauf an wie breit deine Reifen und Felgen sind.. glaube aber dass man da sehr schnell an die Grenzen kommt. Habe gerade nicht im Kopf um wie viel mm das Ganze abweicht..


----------



## Fantoum (6. März 2012)

Ok, vielen Dank schonmal dafür!

Bei dieser Auswahl würd ich mich wohl für strong & cheap entscheiden ;-) -wobei es jetzt nicht "billig" sein muss, soll nur ein vernünftiges Preis-Leistungsverhältnis haben.

Ob ich die Felge wechseln soll war ja auch darauf bezogen - das ist natürlich nur nötig, wenn ich stattdessen wirklich was besseres kriegen kann.

Hinten fahre ich meist einen Minion DHF, werd aber gleich nochmal selber abmessen gehen wie asymmetrisch das etwa ist. Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lock3 (6. März 2012)

was hier geredet wird Mavic hat viel zu schmale Felgen... würde eher ne Alexrimes Supra etc.  nehmen, nicht teuer hält gut und vor allem breit,was der Reifen und das Fahrverhalten einem danken, da muss man sich nicht mal nen Bleiklotz wie eine EX8xx anhängen...


----------



## shakedown123 (6. März 2012)

mr-Lambo schrieb:


> Hat jemand die Alex-Laufräder mal gewogen?


 
in meinem Fall wiegen die ca. 2300 gramm/Satz.


----------



## Hendrik1988 (6. März 2012)

Hope Hoops Laufradsätze werden doch immer empfohlen. Die sind auch schon ab 350 zu haben, sogar mit ZTR Flows. Ich selbst habe die Pro 2 Evo mit Supra D (25mm Maulweite). Die bekommt man nicht klein. Gewicht liegt um die 2000gr. Die Alexrims Fr30, die ich damals im Spicy hatte, waren auch gut. Nur die Shimano HR-Nabe ist m.M. nicht fürs schwere Gelände gemacht.


----------



## diddie40 (7. März 2012)

Fantoum schrieb:


> In meinem hinteren Laufrad geht die Nabe langsam aber sicher kaputt,


 
Wie macht sich das  bemerkbar?
Die Shimanonaben sind doch alte konuslager, heißt, man kann sie problemlos öffnen, die kugeln mit neuem fett versorgen, weider sauber das lagerspiel einstellen, fertig. das rad dann nach zentrieren, fertig.


----------



## Hendrik1988 (8. März 2012)

Wie habt ihr denn die Leitungen eurer Variostützen verlegt? Ich hatte erst überlegt den Zug am Unterrohr entlang über Sitzstrebe nach oben zu legen. Dann habe ich ein Froggy gesehen, da war der Zug am Oberohr mit Clips befestigt. Sah sauber aus. Kabelbinder waren es nicht. Dann müssen es ja Klebepads o.Ä. gewesen sein. Hat jemand einen Tipp?


----------



## spümco (8. März 2012)

sowas?
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a12799/zugfuehrung-3er-set.html

Haben aber die neueren Rahmen nicht sogar schon entsprechende Anlötösen?
Oder war das nur mal beim 918 mit HS von 2009 oder 10 so?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hendrik1988 (8. März 2012)

So was ich gesucht, danke!


----------



## Freizeit-biker (8. März 2012)

Hat das Froggy ab 2011 nicht eine Kabelführung durch das Oberrohr für den Sattelstützen- Remote?
Bei dem 2009er und 10er Rahmen sind unter dem Oberrohr 2 Anlötteile wie am Hinterbau für Brems- und Schaltleitungen(auf jeden Fall am 918er Rahmen) . 
Ich hab die Leitung mit solchen Clips  an den Anlötteilen befestigt. 

Da lässt sich die Leitung mit vernünftiger Verlegung am Übergang Sattel- zu Ober- Rohr sogar beim Versenken nach vorn durchschieben. Spart die Schlaufe am Sitzrohr.


----------



## Hendrik1988 (8. März 2012)

@Freizeit-biker

Das sieht bei dir auf jeden Fall sehr sauber. Ich hab nen 09er 318. Da ist nichts dergleichen zu finden. Die Klebepads sind eine Option. Evtl. lege ich die Leitung auch am Unterrohr entlang.


----------



## Freizeit-biker (8. März 2012)

Dann schau aber zu, dann die Leitung nicht zu Viel zug auf die Pads ausübt. 
Beim Zesty hab ich das auch mit Klebepads probiert. Die sind mit aber schon ein paar Mal wieder abgerissen. Den Ersten und Letzen hab ich jetzt etwas unschön mit Kabelbindern fixiert. der in der Mitte hält. 
Nicht schön, dafür hält es aber jetzt.


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (8. März 2012)

Ich habe am Spicy zwei Klebepads genutzt, allerdings welche aus Alu. Die konnte ich vorm Festkleben schön in Form biegen, sodass nicht nur der mittlere Teil am Rahmen haftet. Die halten jetzt seit Oktober unter dem Oberrohr und sind auch bei -10°C nicht abgefallen.


----------



## Bikedude001 (9. März 2012)

Wichtig ist, dass man die Oberfläche sorgfältig entfettet bevor man die Klebepads anbringt. 
Dann halten die normalerweise bombensicher.


----------



## spümco (9. März 2012)

Freizeit-biker schrieb:


> Bei dem 2009er und 10er Rahmen sind unter dem Oberrohr 2 Anlötteile wie am Hinterbau für Brems- und Schaltleitungen(auf jeden Fall am 918er Rahmen) .....



Bei mir (2009er 918) ist da nix dran, meine das wäre damals ausschließlich bei den Limited Modellen mit HS vorgesehen


----------



## mr-Lambo (15. März 2012)

Fährt jemand denn schon das 2012er Froggy? Wie sieht es da mit der Tourentauglichkeit aus?


----------



## chem (15. März 2012)

Die Tourentauglichkeit von der alten Version wird sicherlich besser sein. Da die neue ja mehr auf Downhill und Park ausgelegt ist. Wie gut oder schlecht Sie jedoch ist, kann ich nicht beurteilen.

Falls dir ein altes Froggy reichen würde, hätte ich einen Frame zu verkaufen.


----------



## nihum (17. März 2012)

*könnte jemand noch ein paar fotos vom froggy in "action" posten?*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lock3 (17. März 2012)

wenn ich mal Zeit hab räum ich mal meine Festplatten auf, nen paar unbekannte Bilder verstecken sich noch


----------



## nihum (17. März 2012)

danke !  bekomme bald auch eins (in so 2-5 tagen )


----------



## Lock3 (17. März 2012)

ui sehr fein,ist auf jeden Fall ein klasse Bike! Werde mir evtl. auch für den Park wieder eines besorgen, dann jedoch mit K9 -2° Set...

hier sind ein paar Videos drin wo ein Froggy geritten wird .

https://vimeo.com/lockemedia/videos


----------



## nihum (17. März 2012)

Lock3 schrieb:


> ui sehr fein,ist auf jeden Fall ein klasse Bike! Werde mir evtl. auch für den Park wieder eines besorgen, dann jedoch mit K9 -2° Set...
> 
> hier sind ein paar Videos drin wo ein Froggy geritten wird .
> 
> https://vimeo.com/lockemedia/videos


 schönes vid. !
ja ich hoffe doch sehr  nur es soll endlich mal ankommen ! 
die 2012er modelle sollen ja mehr auf bikepark ausgerichtet sein...


----------



## Lock3 (17. März 2012)

nihum schrieb:


> schönes vid. !
> ja ich hoffe doch sehr  nur es soll endlich mal ankommen !
> die 2012er modelle sollen ja mehr auf bikepark ausgerichtet sein...



schönes? da sind minimum 5!


----------



## nihum (17. März 2012)

schöne videos  meint ich ja


----------



## lukiluk (20. März 2012)

huhu,

der dämpfer sollte eigentlich ins froggy reinpassen oder?
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/487283/cat/19

lg
luki


----------



## metal1986 (20. März 2012)

der passt rein. brauchst halt nur die entsprechenden buchsen für...


----------



## lukiluk (20. März 2012)

hab da so ein gerücht im hinterkopf das er wegen dem piggyback am rahmen anstoßt... verwechsel ich da was?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zerum (20. März 2012)

ja... am Froggy kann da wenig am Rahmen anstoßen...
Muss dann schon ein Rahmen sein der etwas "verwinkelter" ist, zB das RM Flatline..


----------



## metal1986 (20. März 2012)

wüsste nicht, wo der anstoßen sollte... da is doch ausreichend platz. bei meinem dhx is massig platz und bei meinem dhx air is auch ausreichend platz. selbst wenn der roco air ein wenig größer is passt der da rein.


----------



## thomatos (20. März 2012)

Durchsuche mal diesen Thread noch Roco Air. Jemand hats mal ausprobiert und die Erfahrung gemacht dass er nicht passt. Ev. kannst du ihn ja direkt kontaktieren.


----------



## metal1986 (20. März 2012)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=425053&page=103
besagt, dass der Dämpfer nicht passt

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=529347
besagt, dass der Dämpfer passt

deshalb evtl. mal mit den Leuten Kontakt aufnehmen, die das jeweils gepostet haben - evtl. können die besser weiterhelfen.


----------



## Downhillalex02 (20. März 2012)

sooo 
hier müssen mal wieder Bilder rein !







jetzt mit 1x10Fach Schaltung und meinen "alten" Formulas 

geht super geil die Karre und dank Bikedude001 wackelt der VR auch nicht mehr


----------



## lukiluk (20. März 2012)

danke für die antworten!

verkauft jemand einen vivid air?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lukiluk (21. März 2012)

ich schon wieder:

weiß jemand was der standard LRS ohne mantel und schlauch wiegt?
am besten wäre die variante mit QR hinten.

danke


----------



## melexis (21. März 2012)

Hi! Weiß jemand welcher FSA Steuersatz im Froggy 718 2009/2010 verbaut wurde? Ich will mir mal ne Boxxer zum testen reinbauen, aber brauch dann einen 1-1/8 Gabelkonus (den Steuersatz selbst will ich net wechseln).

Könnte das mit sowas funtionieren:
https://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p10741{1}10001_Gabelkonus-H6060-.html


----------



## thomatos (21. März 2012)

spümco schrieb:


> Bei mir (2009er 918) ist da nix dran, meine das wäre damals ausschließlich bei den Limited Modellen mit HS vorgesehen





Freizeit-biker schrieb:


> Hat das Froggy ab 2011 nicht eine Kabelführung durch das Oberrohr für den Sattelstützen- Remote?
> Bei dem 2009er und 10er Rahmen sind unter dem Oberrohr 2 Anlötteile wie am Hinterbau für Brems- und Schaltleitungen(auf jeden Fall am 918er Rahmen) .
> Ich hab die Leitung mit solchen Clips  an den Anlötteilen befestigt.
> 
> Da lässt sich die Leitung mit vernünftiger Verlegung am Übergang Sattel- zu Ober- Rohr sogar beim Versenken nach vorn durchschieben. Spart die Schlaufe am Sitzrohr.



Anscheinend sind diese Anlötteile nicht bei allen 2009er und 10er Rahmen dran. Mein 2009er 318er Froggy hat diese Anlötteile dran um die Leitung für die Teleskopstütze führen zu können, wenn ich eine hätte...

Hab kein besseres Bild, aber man sieht es.


----------



## Zerum (21. März 2012)

Heikle Sache, ob der Konus passt kann ich dir nicht sagen aber generell: Warum willst du den Konus nicht wechseln? Wenn's um den Steuersatz selbst gehen würde (also auspressen, neu einpressen, dann wieder auspressen und den alten wieder rein lol) dann würd ich's verstehen aber beim Konus ist's doch kein Thema


----------



## metal1986 (21. März 2012)

Hmm... mein 2009er 518 hat diese schönen Anlötteile nicht. Ich musste die Leitung von meiner Reverb mit Kabelbindern verlegen.


----------



## melexis (21. März 2012)

Zerum schrieb:


> Heikle Sache, ob der Konus passt kann ich dir nicht sagen aber generell: Warum willst du den Konus nicht wechseln? Wenn's um den Steuersatz selbst gehen würde (also auspressen, neu einpressen, dann wieder auspressen und den alten wieder rein lol) dann würd ich's verstehen aber beim Konus ist's doch kein Thema


 
Also Steuersatz wechseln will ich wirklich nicht, der taugt. Das Problem ist dass der werksseitig verbaute Gabeschaftkonus ein 1.5" ist, und die Boxxer gibt es nur mit 1-1/8".


----------



## diddie40 (21. März 2012)

du brauchst so ein teil:
http://shop.shiftycart.de/f.php/sho...erkonus_fuer_1_1-8-_Gabel_und_1-5_Steuersatz/
oben ist ja so wie so 1 1/8, unten machst du erst das teil auf den gabelschaft, dann den originalen konus drauf, fertig


----------



## lukiluk (22. März 2012)

Moin,

was brauch ich denn für Buchsen für einen DHX Air 5.0 für mein Froggy?

Danke!
Lukas


----------



## melexis (22. März 2012)

@diddie40
DANKE


----------



## thomatos (22. März 2012)

lukiluk schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> was brauch ich denn für Buchsen für einen DHX Air 5.0 für mein Froggy?
> 
> ...



19x6 und 25,4x6
Durchmesser halt passend fürn Fox Dämpfer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lukiluk (22. März 2012)

thomatos schrieb:


> 19x6 und 25,4x6
> Durchmesser halt passend fürn Fox Dämpfer



Danke!


----------



## blackleaf (27. März 2012)

Mein Froggy (soll eigentlich verkauft werden) knarzt fürchterlich, Innenlager kanns eigentlich nicht sein. Nach 2 Jahren könnte man wohl auch mal die Lager wechseln oder? Was kostet ein Lagersatz fürs Froggy? Aus- bzw. Einbau als Schrauberlaie gut machbar?


----------



## diddie40 (27. März 2012)

meines hat auch geknarzt. letztendlich waren es die gleitlager in der kettenstrebe. hinterrad raus, schrauben aus den lagern drehen, die alluhülsen rausnehmen, (meine saßen fest, daher das knarzen), alles einfetten, wieder zusammenbauen, dauert 5 min.


----------



## blackleaf (27. März 2012)

Super, werd ich versuchen. Danke!


----------



## Freizeit-biker (28. März 2012)

Gleitlager nicht fetten!
Das Schmiermittel sammelt Dreck. und der killt das Lager, vor allem die Alu Buchse viel schneller. Die Gleitlager sind für Trockenlauf ausgelegt.
Knarzen kommt meistens nicht von dem Horst- Linkt Lager sondern vom Hauptlager hinter dem Innenlager.
Ich hatte da mal einen Fred zu aufgemacht:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=528524


----------



## diddie40 (28. März 2012)

nicht fetten, wußte ich nicht, bei mir war das gleitlager auf schaltwerkseite der verursacher. die alluhülse saß fest, habe sie dann rausgeschlagen und gefettet, danach war ruhe. wenn nicht fetten, reicht es vielleicht auch sie zu säubern.


----------



## Freizeit-biker (28. März 2012)

ich hatte meine auch geschmiert, weil sie gequietscht hat. mit dem Erfolg, dass die Alu Buchse ein Jahr später mehr als 1 mm Abrieb hatte. 
Da LP das Teil nicht liefern konnte ist da jetzt eine solide Stahl-Buchse drin. 
Die Kunststoff- Gleitlager kommen scheinbar alle von igus. 
Irgend jemat hat, ich glaube im Spicy Fred, mal die Grösse gepostet. Ist noch gar nicht so lange her gewesen.


----------



## JOTO85 (1. April 2012)

Hallo , brauche dringend eure hilfe. 
Habe das problem das beim Schalten die Kette nicht auf das letzte kleine Ritzel springt.
Wenn das Bike nicht belastet ist funktioniert die Schaltung einwandfrei. Fahre ich los tritt das besagte Problem auf. Alle anderen Gänge funktionieren. 


Aufbau vorne drei Kettenblätter ,hinten 9x Kassette.
Umwerfer XT , Schaltung XT. 

Würd mich über ein paar Tipps zur Lösung des Problems würde ich freuen.  
gruß


----------



## Zerum (1. April 2012)

Hi,
Mit dem Problem wärst du hier besser aufgehoben:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=127

Allerdings kann ich dir sagen, dass die äußersten Gänge durch die beiden Begrenzungsschrauben direkt am Schaltwerk eingestellt werden. Wenn sich durch die Begrenzungsschraube für das kleinste Ritzel nichts an deinem Problem ändern lässt, würde ich schwer auf "verbogenes Schaltauge" tippen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## diddie40 (2. April 2012)

wenn es eigentlich funktioniert, nur nicht , wenn du drauf sitzt, kann es evielleicht mit dem schaltaußenzug zu tun haben. ich habe letztens einen neuen montiert, seit dem läufts super.


----------



## Hendrik1988 (2. April 2012)

Hat jemand von euch schon mal die Totem verbaut gehabt? Mich reizt die Gabel schon. Kennt ihr die Einbauhöhe der Totem? Ich finde keine Daten dazu.    Welche Mj und Varianten wären denn empfehlenswert? Solo Air, 2-Step oder Coil? Gewicht ist erstmal zweitrangig!


----------



## metal1986 (2. April 2012)

Hi Hendrik,



ich hab die Totem verbaut. Fährt sich super in dem Bike. Ich hab die Coil Version aus 2010. Ein Kumpel von mir fährt in nem anderen Bike eine Solo Air - die arbeitet auch gaz gut. Bei den 2-Step Air Versionen musst du aufpassen, da gab es in einigen Modelljaren Probleme mit der Dichtigkeit und Funktion.

Das neue Dual-Position Air soll besser sein und hat bisher zu weit weniger Problemen geführt.

Wenn du eine Absenkfunktion haben willst tut es bei der Totem aber auch ein kleiner Spanngurt 

Ich kann dir heut Nachmittag mal die Einbauhöhe messen und wenn du magst auch ein paar Bilder zukommen lassen wie das so ausschaut mit der Totem.


----------



## Freizeit-biker (2. April 2012)

Lass die Finger von der Totem Luft Gabeln. Bedingt durch das grosse Lufvolumen der 40er Standrohre rauscht die Gabel sehr schnell durch den Federweg. sobald es Technisch anspruchsvoll wird mit verblockten Passagen und grossen Stufen äusserst unangenehm.

Von der geo passt sie sehr gut zum Froggy.


----------



## Hendrik1988 (3. April 2012)

Ich habe mich hier im Forum belesen. Die 2-Step ist schon mal raus. Diese Absenkung um 40mm finde ich überflüssig. Eine Funktion mehr, die kaputt gehen kann. Die Solo Air soll so schlecht nicht sein. Allerdings wären mir die 200gr mehr bei der Coil eigentlich egal. Wenn ihr meint, dass es von der Geo passt dann werde ich mal die Augen offen halten. Obwohl meine Fox ganz gut funktioniert, ist die Versuchung doch zu groß.


----------



## metal1986 (3. April 2012)

Also von der Geo her passt die Totem super ins Froggy! 

Und wie ich schon geschrieben hab bin ich mit der Coil sehr zufrieden. Wenn dir das Gewicht nicht sooooo... wichtig ist dann nimm eine Coil, damit wirst du sicher Freude haben, vor allem bergab


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toranoxx (4. April 2012)

Die Totem passt wie bereits gesagt super ins Froggy. Bilder in meinem Album. Habe die Solo Air DH, da rauscht auch bei dickeren Sprüngen nix durch!


----------



## Hendrik1988 (4. April 2012)

Wie Freizeit-Biker schon sagte, Durchrauschen in technisch anspruchsvollem Gelände kann ich mir gut vorstellen. Meiner Fox konnte ich das trotz Low-Speed Druckstufe nicht abgewöhnen. Evtl. werde ich mal beides probieren. Der Umbau geht ziemlich einfach und kost nicht die Welt.

@toranoxx

Dein Froggy gefällt mir auch sehr gut. Und was hast du denn für ne motorisierte KTM?


----------



## jojo82 (5. April 2012)

Macht es aus euerer Sicht Sinn den Schaltzug vor dem verbauen, ganz leicht zu fetten?


----------



## Freizeit-biker (5. April 2012)

ich verbaue da lieber die etwas teureren, Teflon beschichteten Innenzüge mit den gedichteten Endkappen ohne Fett oder ander Schmiermittel. Am Schmiermittel bleibt auf Dauer immer Dreck haften und wandert in die Aussenzüge.


----------



## fredmeister (11. April 2012)

Servus zusammen,

ich hab mich jetzt nach längerem hin- und her dazu entschieden, meine geliebte marzocchi 66 rc2 eta von 2007 gegen eine lyrik mcdh rc2 solair 170 von diesem jahr zu tauschen ( über 1 kg gewichtsersparnis und weniger frontlastigkeit). da ich allerdings den lenkwinkel gerne beibehalten würde stellt sich jetzt die frage wie ich das anstelle. entweder ein cane creek angleset verbauen (hat jemand damit erfahrungen im froggy), mit dem auch noch ein halbes grad flacher drin wäre als mit der 180er gabel oder einen 1cm spacer zwischen gabel und steuersatz ( die im radladen meines vertrauens können sowas herstellen ). was meint ihr? was wäre die bessere idee oder gibts noch andere vorschläge?


----------



## metal1986 (11. April 2012)

Ich würd da wohl eher zum Angle-Set von Cane Creek greifen. Wenn du nen Spacer zwischen Gabel und Steuersatz setzt kommt das ganze Bike ein wenig höher. Sorgt natürlich für mehr Bodenfreiheit im Tretlagerbereich aber leider auch für einen höheren Schwerpunkt was die Wendigkeit etwas verschlechtert. Nimmst du ein Angle-Set verändert sich der Lenkwinkel und der Radstand vergrößert sich ein wenig.


----------



## fredmeister (11. April 2012)

naja, die lyrik baut genau 10mm tiefer als die 66. d.h. wenn ich einen spacer von 10mm verwende, sollte sich doch eigentlich im vergleich zu vorher (ausser 1cm weniger federweg) nicht ändern, oder?


----------



## metal1986 (11. April 2012)

Da hast natürlic recht. Hab gerade nicht daran gedacht, dass deine Gabel vorher ja einen cm mehr Einbauhöhe hatte. Wenn dir das von der Gesamtgeometrie her gepasst hat kannst natürlich auch nen Spacer einbauen.


----------



## diddie40 (12. April 2012)

wie hoch baut denn die lyrik?
würde mich auch mal interessieren


----------



## fredmeister (12. April 2012)

Hey! die Lyrik baut 555mm hoch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## diddie40 (12. April 2012)

danke


----------



## chem (14. April 2012)

Ich verkaufe einen Froggy 918 Frame + DÃ¤mpfer (DHX RC4) in L aus dem Jahre 2011 fast neu (vielleicht 100km auf dem Buckel) fÃ¼r Vhb. 900â¬

Bilder und mehr Infos gibt es per PN


----------



## Freedom-Rider (17. April 2012)

will mein froggy 318 aus 2009 ein bissel umbaun um auf weniger Gewicht und bessere Parts zu kommen ...
Außer dem Lenker und den Bremsen (Saint) ist alles noch original
Will als nächstes Kurbel und Schaltung wechseln
Bei der Kurbel hätt ich an eine SLX gedacht ... ist die Gewichtsmäßig viel leichter als die originale Hussefeld ?
Kettenführung hab ich die im Auge Link was meint ihr ?
Kann ich ein 3fach X0 Umwerfer auch bei einer 2fach Kurbel verbaun ?
Später kommen noch Laufräder und Gabel .... welche preisgünstigen / Leichteren Alternativen könnt ihr mir empfehlen ?
Bei der Gabel überleg ich selber zwischen der Totem oder der Lyrik ...


----------



## Juscha (18. April 2012)

Ich verkaufe mein weißes Froggy 518 aus 2009 in Size L - 48cm.
Das Bike befindet sich in einem guten Zustand und alles funktioniert einwandfrei. Gebrauchsspuren sind natürlich trotzdem vorhanden.
Lenker (Race Face Atlas FR), Reifen und Pedale (NC-17 Sudpin II Pro) weichen von der Originalausstattung ab.

Das Bike steht im Raum Bielefeld.
Bei Interesse freue ich mich über Eure PN.


----------



## Bastie_87 (20. April 2012)

So - habe mir dieses Frühjahr mein erstes Fully zugelegt und mich für das Froggy 518 (Modell von 2011) entschieden. Sehr schönes Bike - bin bisher voll zufrieden damit!
Da ich es jedoch auch für mittellange Touren mit längeren Anstiegen verwenden möchte, habe ich die Kurbel (1-fach Saint) gegen eine 2-fach SLX getauscht.
Die Saint steht jetzt zum Verkauf - bei Bedarf inkl. e-thirteen KeFü. Bilder gibt es in meinem Profil. Weitere Infos per PN.

Grüßeee


----------



## lukiluk (23. April 2012)

hi leute,

hab jetzt mal die ersten umbauarbeiten auf meinem 318 (2010) abgeschlossen...

folgende teile wurden ersetzt:

Gabel: MZ 66 Rc3 ti
Dämpfer: dhx air 5.0
LRS: ZTR Flow tubeless
sattelstütze: Reverb 420mm
Lenker: Spike 777
Bashguard: namen vergessen, leicht und hässlich^^
Kefü: runtergenommen, bis jetzt ohne probleme!

komm damit auf ca 16,4kg mit "L" Rahmen.

Hat jemand eine idee wie ich halbwegs günstig noch ein paar hundert gramm sparen könnte?

gruß, Lukas

P.S: kann es wirklich sein das der DHX air 5.0 besser funktioniert als mein VanR? (bikeparktest steht noch aus..)


----------



## Lock3 (23. April 2012)

schau einfach mal hier, nen Airdämpfer finde ich im Froggy aber echt einfach nur daneben, versaut das ganze Rad...

Die Liste was die Originalteile vom froggy wiegen habe ich auch noch wo,muss ich mal raussuchen:




Bild an der Kernwaage


----------



## Freizeit-biker (25. April 2012)

Der DHX Air ist wirklich nicht gerade zu empfehlen. Der ist auf schnellen ruppigen Passagen einfach nicht schnell genug. Aber das es unbedingt ein Coil sein muss kann ich nicht bestätigen. Ich find den Vivid Air in Low Tune im  Froggy sehr gut passend. Der ist für Park und Tour geeignet. Ist aber auch was schwerer als der DHX. Aber immer noch leichter als ein Coil mit Titan Feder

Gruss Uwe


----------



## Freedom-Rider (25. April 2012)

hat jemand erfahrungen mit den Mavic Crossmax SX ?
müssten ja mit 1750g um einiges leicher als die originalen aus meinem froggy 318 09 sein 
Die ZTR Flow sind ja preislich und gewichtsmäßig nahezu gleich ....
Was ist die bessere wahl wenn ich 60% touren und 40% bikepark fahr ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lukiluk (25. April 2012)

hi,

ja also fürn park würd ich sowieso wieder den coil einbauen. da ich das bike aber auch zum touren verwende hab ich mir dafür einen gebrauchten dhx air gekauft..

den vivid hätte ich lieber gehabt war aber fast doppelt so teuer (gebraucht).

ich werd den air trotzdem mal im park testen 

grüße


----------



## lukiluk (25. April 2012)

Freedom-Rider schrieb:


> hat jemand erfahrungen mit den Mavic Crossmax SX ?
> müssten ja mit 1750g um einiges leicher als die originalen aus meinem froggy 318 09 sein
> Die ZTR Flow sind ja preislich und gewichtsmäßig nahezu gleich ....
> Was ist die bessere wahl wenn ich 60% touren und 40% bikepark fahr ?



du sparst dir je nach nabe ca 300g pro laufrad + plus das gewicht vom schlauch wenn du tubeless nimmst.

ich hab für den flow LRS mit hope 2 nabe 350 gezahlt. ka was die mavic kosten...
wennst wirklich damit in den park gehst würd ich schon die flow nehmen weil stabiler.


----------



## swabian (25. April 2012)

Hi,

bin hoffentlich bald ein Froggy 918 2011 Rahmenbesitzer, habe ihn mir gebraucht erworben.
Weiß Jemand ob das Steuerrohrmaß durchgängig 1,5" ist und ob es 120mm exakt lang ist (wegen Winkelsteuersatz), ich würde gerne einen Works Components einbauen, da ich bei denen noch ein Guthaben habe und ich mich schnell entscheiden muß!

Ich wiege 73Kg im Adamskostüm (dieser Spruch finde ich irgendwie nett, hier aus dem Forum), empfohlen werden ja 300er Federn für ca. 80Kg, wäre eine 250 zu weich bzw. hätte es gerne plüschig mit dem RC4, sollte aber genug Endprogression haben!
Vielleicht hat ja Jemand mal in meiner Gewichtsklasse probiert!
Danke mal  im voraus


----------



## Lock3 (25. April 2012)

swabian schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> bin hoffentlich bald ein Froggy 918 2011 Rahmenbesitzer, habe ihn mir gebraucht erworben.
> Weiß Jemand ob das Steuerrohrmaß durchgängig 1,5" ist und ob es 120mm exakt lang ist (wegen Winkelsteuersatz), ich würde gerne einen Works Components einbauen, da ich bei denen noch ein Guthaben habe und ich mich schnell entscheiden muß!
> ...



es hat durchgängig ein 1,5er Steuerrohr, der Headsetfinder von Cane Creek ist bei so Fragen recht hilfreich .

Zur Feder, als ich knapp 75-77kg nackt gewogen habe, bin ich eine 300er Feder gefahren, da empfand ich die Feder auch im harten Einsatz angenehm, bin aber später auf eine 350er umgestiegen weil mir der Hinterbau sonst zu weich war (bin allerdings auch passionierter Freeridehardtailfahrer  ), bei deinem Gewicht dürfte diese Federhärte aber reichen, manche Fahrer wie Papa Midnight sind allerdings bei gleichem Gewicht eine 250er Feder gefahren, waren allerdings auch mehr auf kleineren flowigen Sachen unterwegs...



Freizeit-biker schrieb:


> Aber das es unbedingt ein Coil sein muss kann ich nicht bestätigen. Ich find den Vivid Air in Low Tune im  Froggy sehr gut passend. Der ist für Park und Tour geeignet. Ist aber auch was schwerer als der DHX. Aber immer noch leichter als ein Coil mit Titan Feder
> 
> Gruss Uwe



jedem das seine, einmal Coil drin und meist ist auch Ruhe, was leider beim Vivid noch nicht so ist wie ich ab und an sehe....

Klar kann man auch von Air zu Coil für den Parkeinsatz umhängen nur macht das auch sinn?



Freedom-Rider schrieb:


> hat jemand erfahrungen mit den Mavic Crossmax SX ?
> müssten ja mit 1750g um einiges leicher als die originalen aus meinem froggy 318 09 sein
> Die ZTR Flow sind ja preislich und gewichtsmäßig nahezu gleich ....
> Was ist die bessere wahl wenn ich 60% touren und 40% bikepark fahr ?



kauf dir gleich die Flows, denn Speichen dafür bekommst du wesentlich eher als für die Mavic, dazu auch etwas leichter und breitere Felge, was den Reifen und dich auch freuen wird !

Ich fahre auch einen Flowlrs, allerdings mit CX-Ray-Speichen und der hat 3. Saisonen hindurch sehr gut gehalten, ob der Mavicsatz auch so lange und gut halten würde bei gleicher Belastung kann ich nicht sagen, kenne nur einen und der wird auch nur auf leichten Touren bewegt...

Gewichtstechnisch sparst du etwa 400g...


----------



## fredmeister (25. April 2012)

Hey!wahrscheinlich steht es schon weiter vorne im thread, finde es aber gerade nicht! was fürn durchmesser brauche ich denn für ne neue Sattelstützenklemme? die sattelstütze selbst hat ja glaube ich 31,6mm?
danke!


----------



## Lock3 (25. April 2012)

34,X wird für die Sattelklemme benötigt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swabian (26. April 2012)

.....weiß Jemand die Steuerrohrlänge vom 918 2011 ob die Werksangaben mit 120mm stimmen?
Wichtig wegen Winkelsteuersatz (habe leider noch nicht den Rahmen, da der Steuersatz aus England kommt könnte ich die Zeit bis zur ersten Fahr verkürzen)!


----------



## chem (26. April 2012)

swabian schrieb:


> .....weiß Jemand die Steuerrohrlänge vom 918 2011 ob die Werksangaben mit 120mm stimmen?
> Wichtig wegen Winkelsteuersatz (habe leider noch nicht den Rahmen, da der Steuersatz aus England kommt könnte ich die Zeit bis zur ersten Fahr verkürzen)!


sollte passen: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/929058


----------



## maxl111 (26. April 2012)

swabian schrieb:


> .....weiß Jemand die Steuerrohrlänge vom 918 2011 ob die Werksangaben mit 120mm stimmen?
> Wichtig wegen Winkelsteuersatz (habe leider noch nicht den Rahmen, da der Steuersatz aus England kommt könnte ich die Zeit bis zur ersten Fahr verkürzen)!



Warum musst du bei einem Winkelsteuersatz die Steuerrohrlänge wissen?

Ich fahre einen Cane Creek Angle Set und da ist es völlig egal welche Steuerrohrlänge!

lg maxl


----------



## swabian (27. April 2012)

da nicht jede Steuersätze sphärische Lager haben


----------



## maxl111 (27. April 2012)

Ahaaa...

Also bei meinem 2009er Froggy in Rahmengrösse 48cm ist die Steuerrohrlänge 120mm - wenns dir hilft!

lg maxl


----------



## swabian (27. April 2012)

Danke, dann müsste es acu bein neueren 918er 120 sein, dann stimmen die Werksangaben!


----------



## swabian (29. April 2012)

So, habs gestern mal zusammengebaut und bin angenehm überrascht, fährt sich echt angenehm, lässt sich von der Kinematik her auch super pedalieren, ab auch mal ein paar Geometriedaten ausgemessen:
Reach 413mm, Tretlagerhöhe 364mm, Radstand 1185mm bei einer Fox 36 180mm mit Einbauhöhe 575mm plus Steuersatz 13,5mm, Lenkwinkel zwischen 65 u. 66 Grad (konnte ich nicht genau messen, genauso den Sitzwinkel, dürfte so bei 71 bis 71,5 Grad liegen! Werde noch einen Zero Stack mit - 1,5 Grad montieren, dann wird es genau richtig

Ach ja fahre den DHX RC4 mit 350er Feder und knapp unter 25 Prozent Sag,
bei einem Gewicht von 73Kg ohne Klamotten!

Der Dämpfer arbeitet mit voll geoffneten Druckstufen mit 135 PSI etwas straff im mittleren Bereich, habe auch das Gefühl, daß er sehr progressiv arbeitet, wenn ich jetzt wüsste wie eine 250er Feder arbeitet.....
kann aber vom Wert her fast nicht sein!

Ach ja und die Tests, also das was die messen finde ich auch fragwürdig, kann auch überhaupt nicht bestätigen, daß sich das Rad stelzig fährt, habe selten so einen sauberen Strich fahren k!önnen, wahrscheinlich dank des Hinterbaus mit knappen 440mm Länge!


----------



## Skymen (12. Mai 2012)

Hallo Froggy Freunde,

ich habe mir endlich einen Wunsch erfüllt und mir den schönsten 718 frame-kit ever zugelegt ein 2009er in grün.
Ich möchte mir den Rahmen gerne mit Eurer Hilfe aufbauen. Es müssen nicht unbedingt Zutaten aus 2012 sein. Es darf ein gutes Preisleistung/Gewicht verhältnis sein.

Zu mir, ich bin 40 Jahre alt 95 kg leicht und mein Fahrkönnen ist überschaubar.
Einsatzgebiet ist ein every-day-Bike aber kein Park mit fetten drops.
Bin Saalbach z.B. den Hangman zu 95% gefahren ohen groß abzuheben und zu springen.
Hoffe die Daten reichen um mir "bei zu stehen". Ach ich würde gerne verstärkt auf *schwarz und silber* setzen, weiß ist nicht so mein Ding!

Zutaten:
Rahmen: Froggy 718 ´09 Größe: L
Gabel: ? vom gewicht finde ich eine Lyrik ganz gut, Absenkung wäre nett aber keine Plicht
Dämpfer: FOX DHX Air 5.0
Bremse: bei meinem Gewicht und vielnremser vielleicht eine Avid Code?
Felgen: robust mit gutem Gewicht sollten sie sein
Naben: obust mit gutem Gewicht sollten sie sein
Speichen: ?
Nippel: ?
Reifen: sollte ein Allrounder mit gutem Grip sein
Kurbel: SRAM/TRUVATIV Hammerschmidt frage ob AM oder FR und welche Länge
Kassette: Shimano XT?
Kette: Shimano XT?
Schaltwerk: grünes X.O 9 gach? oder doch ein 10 fach wegen Flexibiltät?
Shifter: X9?
Lenker: min 720 
Griffe: ?
Vorbau: ?
Sattelstütze: [FONT="]Kindshock i950 R ? muss halt langund versenkbar sein[/FONT]
Sattel: ?

Würde mich über konstruktive Vorschläge freuen.


----------



## chem (12. Mai 2012)

Rahmen: Froggy 718 ´09 Größe: L
Gabel: Manchmal gibt es die MZ 66 RC3 EVO Ti günstig bei CRC, diese Gabel hatte ich im Froggy und sie ist super. Lyrik ist auch eine wunderbare Gabel. Ich würde aber schon zu 180mm raten
Dämpfer: FOX DHX Air 5.0
Bremse: Ich bin Shimano sehr zugetan: Saint, XT, XTR
Laufräder: Dafür fehlt mir die Kompetenz. Ich bin von Superstar Components einen Satz mit Flow Felgen gefahren. Haben super gehalten.
Reifen: große Glaubensfrage ich fahre schon seit Ewigkeiten an allen meinen gröberen Rädern: Maxxis Minion DH F (vorn und hinten) in 2.5 sind aber ziemlich schwer
Kurbel: ich fahre die SLX und sie hält und hält und hält (wiege selber um die 90kg)
Kassette: Shimano XT
Kette: Shimano XT
Schaltwerk: ich würde zu 10fach raten
Lenker: ich kann den Boobar empfehlen, günstig, leicht, erprobt und du kannst ihn ja kürzen
Griffe: keine Ahnung. musst du selber wissen ob dick oder dünn
Vorbau: ich habe einen günstigen sehr kurzen Vorbau von Superstar Components. Kommt drauf an was du fahren willst.
Sattelstütze: Rock Shox Reverb
Sattel: Selle Italia SLR

Das sind meine persönlichen Empfehlungen und Erfahrungen.


----------



## Lock3 (12. Mai 2012)

Zutaten:

Rahmen: Froggy 718 ´09 Größe: L - ersteinmal Gratulation!

Gabel: Manitou Sherman (wenn man noch eine bekommt,die haben sogar bei Stahlfeder eine Absenkung) - Marzocchi 55/66 jeweils als RC3 (wobei ich um ehrlich zu sein befürchte das es für dich zu viele Verstellrädchen sind(nicht böse gemeint ist nur ein Problem was ich sehr oft sehe wenn ich Gabeln zum Service da habe))

Dämpfer: Stahlfederdämpfer,da der Hinterbau sehr gut arbeitet würde schon ein Fox Van R reichen, dazu kinderleicht einzustellen. Mit einer Titanfeder wiegt der auch nur etwa 650g,Alternativ wenn es Luft sein soll ein Vivid Air,wobei ich eher jemand bin der für eine echte Feder ist  - so wie ich gehört habe kastriert der Fox DHX X Air den Hinterbau nur

Bremse: ganz klar eine Shimano Saint/XT

Felgen: Spank Spike Evo recht leicht ,große Innebreite (Reifen sitzt besser,springt nicht so schnell aus demFelgenhorn, bessere Kurvenstabilität) und hält sehr gut, kein Dellenmonster mehr wie die alte Felge...
Ich würde auch eine Flow empfehlen,aber ich denke dafür bist du zu schwer und auch wenn du nicht springst könnte ich mir vorstellen das eine angemessene saubere Fahrtechnik fehlt und da sind dann dieBelastungen teils höher als wenn man als durch die Gegend hüpft...)

Naben: Hope II Pro

Speichen: Sabim CX-Ray

Nippel: Alu0815

Reifen: Rubber Queen 2.4/Baron 2.3 für den Park was kräftigeres wie Baron 2.5/Kaiser 2.5,Rammstein wenn es trocken ist wäre zumindest fürs HR auch was (letzterer ist aber noch nicht öffentlich zugänglich ^^)

Kurbel: Shimano XT mit 22-36 (22t Shimanoblatt zum Nachrüsten+Race Face Atlas Kettenblatt) dazu einen SLX-2fach Umwerfer,Kefü, Bash/Taco
warum?Weil mit steigender Zahnanzahl der vorderen Kettenblätter beim Froggy der Einfluss der Federung auf den Antrieb kleiner wird. (kleines Kettenblatt macht den Hinterbau straff, was Bergauf von Vorteil ist ,großesKettenblatt lässt Hinterbau und Antrieb recht entkoppelt arbeiten=weniger/kein Pedalkicken bei gleichzeitig gesteigerter "Tretbarkeit")

Kassette: Shimano XT/Shimano SLX

Kette: Shimano XT

Schaltwerk: X.9/X.0 9-fach/10fach ,muss man sich noch überlegen....  genauso wie viel Geld man ausgeben will wenn man die Geschichte zerdebert..)

Shifter: X.0Trigger/Gripshift, letzteres hat es mir in letzter Zeit sehr angetan, obwohl ich eher zur Bergabfraktion gehöre...

Warum willst du eigentlich ein besseres Schaltwerk alsTrigger verbauen?)

Lenker: Truvativ Boobar/Funn

Griffe: große Hände? (Handschuhgröße 11-12) dann würde ich dir die  Lizard Skins Northshore oder Sunline Logo on in dick empfehlen  , ansonsten ist es wie beim Sattel, er muss passen 

Vorbau: On-One Ultralight CNC - Länge je nach Körpergröße,wasleichteres wirst du zu demPreis nicht finden und die ich so kenne sind durch die Bank weg mit dem Vorbau zufrieden 

Sattelstütze: Rock Shox Reverb!

Sattel: muss zum Hintern passen und daher nicht gut aussehen!!!  - vermesse mal deinen Sitzknochen dann lässt sich leichter ein passender Sattel finden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxl111 (12. Mai 2012)

Lock3 schrieb:


> schau einfach mal hier, nen Airdämpfer finde ich im Froggy aber echt einfach nur daneben, versaut das ganze Rad...
> 
> Die Liste was die Originalteile vom froggy wiegen habe ich auch noch wo,muss ich mal raussuchen:
> 
> ...



Hallo,

also ich habe exakt das selbe Rad wie du, ausser dass meine

Gabel
Dämpfer
Laufräder
Sattelstütze 

schon um ca. 800 Gramm leichter sind als deine Teile und komme auf 15,1 kg bei RH 48 inkl. Pedale.

Scheinen mir sehr optimistisch zu sein deine Angaben!

lg maxl


----------



## Lock3 (12. Mai 2012)

maxl111 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> also ich habe exakt das selbe Rad wie du, ausser dass meine
> 
> ...




die Angaben sind nicht optimistisch, sondern beruhen auf realen Messungen!
Kannst gerne vorbeikommen und alles nachwiegen,auserdem ist einiges getunt...

btw. ein Bild an der Hängewaage





#



by the way, wo ist da die Gabel leichter??? ;D


----------



## maxl111 (12. Mai 2012)

Gerade nachgewogen, 14,77 kg wie am Foto zu sehen.
Das ist übrigens ein aktuelles Foto, das andere ist schon über zwei Jahre her. Wo ich allerdings das Gewicht liegen lasse, ist mir schleierhaft.
Ausser dem Angle Set Steuersatz ( weil ich einen um 1,5° flacheren Lenkwinkel fahre ) fällt mir nix ein.

lg maxl


----------



## Lock3 (12. Mai 2012)

war ironisch gemeint .

Aber wenn ich das richtig sehe lässt du alleine,an Schaltwerk, Kettenblättern,Umwerfer,Kassette,Trigger und Sattel gegenüber mir ordentlich Gewicht, (minimum +650g eher sogar mehr) dazu habe ich an der Bremsanlage Titan und Aluschrauben, statt Stahl (bei mir knapp90Gramm Ersparnis gegenüber den Serienschrauben) dazu evtl.leichtere Schläuche? Was wiegen die Big Betty? Angleset ist leichter als mein Reset 150er...
Die Serienstütze ist jedenfalls kein Leichtgewicht, habe da etwas von +300g im Kopf.

genaueres kann ich leider auf dem Mäusekinobild nicht erkennen :S , wenn das ne Talas 36er ist,ist die z.B. kaum leichter als die Sherman...


----------



## maxl111 (13. Mai 2012)

Hallo,

es sind Crossmax SX Laufräder mit "normalen" Big Betty als Tubeless gefahren.

Sattelstütze ist eine Ritchey WCS Alu mit 230 Gramm.

Gabel ist eine 2011er Fox 36 Talas RC2 mit 180mm Federweg.

Ui dann muss ich noch mal ans Feintuning.

lg maxl


----------



## maxl111 (13. Mai 2012)

Wie schaffst du es eigentlich, so grosse Fotos hier reinzustellen?


----------



## maxl111 (13. Mai 2012)

Ich überlege gerade, mein froggy zu tauschen. Nachdem ich es jetzt "schon" die dritte Saison fahre und mir letztes Jahr auch einen echten downhiller gekauft habe, würde mir ein enduro auch reichen. Bin zwar eigentlich mittlerweile eingefleischter lapierre Fan, habe jetzt aber auch ein Auge aufs liteville 301 mk 10 geworfen.
Es würde mich jetzt interessieren, ob schon mal jemand einen direkten Vergleich zw. Den beiden Bikes hatte?

Lg maxl


----------



## swabian (13. Mai 2012)

fast alle Kumpels und Radkollegen von mir haben ein Liteville 301 MK8 bis MK10, in meinen Augen total überbewertet, nicht Fisch nicht Fleisch, ich kann
daher ganz gut vergleichen!!!
Qualitativ liegt das Liteville auf sehr hohem Niveau, Hinterbeufunktion meines Erachtens aber nicht mit dem Spicy oder Zesty zu vergleichen,  was auch der Verlauf der Kennlinie bestätigt, mit Dtswiss Dämpfer gibt es die 160mm bei vernünftiger Einstellung nicht her (73-85 Kg), Federung arbeitet auch deutlich weniger sensibel als ein Zesty mit gutem Dämpfer, fühlt sich schluckfreudiger und nach mehr Federweg an!
Das geniale am OST System (speziell Zesty) ist meines Erachtens die Antriebsneutralität außer auf dem kleinen Kettenblatt, das ist aber verschmerzbar und wirklich nur ganz bewusst wahrnehmbar.
DasLiteville verhärtet auch ziemlich stark unter Kettenzug und ach ja irgendwie macht der Dämpfer zu viel Bewegung bedingt durch die Kinematik
(nicht das Einfedern sondern Drehbewegung in den Lagern) und bekommt auch ziemlich viel Stress, deshalb gehen auch reihenweise deren Dämpfer flöten (habe mindestens 6 Stück im Freundeskreis und bei allen war schon mindesten 1 mal der Dämpfer platt). Wenn ich es mit einem Spicy vergleiche kommt es mir vom Gefühl her wie ein CC Rad vor

Im Vergleich zum Froggy dann eher wie ein Race Hardtail!

das Froggy nehme ich immer, wenn die ihr 601 nehmen, wollte mir zweiteres kaufen, dann entschied ich mich für ein Froggy, für mich deutlich potenterer Hinterbau und mit Winkelsteuersatz liegt es auch auf Downhills wie ein Brett, Gewicht sind vom Rahmen 300 Gramm mehr und das ist nicht die Welt, jedoch würde ich in so einem Rad nie im Leben ein DHX Air fahren, da verschenkt man das meiste Potenzial!

Alles in allem ist das Froggy nicht wirklich mit dem 301 vergleichbar, wenn Du günstig an ein Trek Remedy oder Spicy kommen kannst, würde ich die dem LV vorziehen, ich finde der Unterschied vom Zesty zum Spicy deutlich geringer als vom Spicy zum Froggy!!!


----------



## maxl111 (13. Mai 2012)

Vielen Dank für die ausführliche Antwort.
Werde auf alle Fälle mal das Liteville und das Spicey probieren!

Ich bin mit dem DHX Air im Froggy sehr zufrieden. Ich kann nicht nachvollziehen dass hier im Thread so schlecht darüber geschrieben wird.
Ich bin letztes Jahr für kurze Zeit in meinem Froggy eine Totem Coil RC2 und einen Vivid Coil R2C2 gefahren und muss sagen, dass ich beim Dämpfer keinen grossen Unterschied feststellen konnte.
Werde nächste Woche mal den RC4 aus meinem Downhiller ins Froggy pflanzen und schauen wie sich der verhält.

lg maxl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freizeit-biker (13. Mai 2012)

Dann such dir mal ein paar schnelle Passagen mit kurz hintereinander folgenden kleinen Schlägen (z. B. Wurzelpassagen). Der DHX Air verärtet auf solchen Strecken unheimlich. Mit dem Vivid Air meistert das Froggs solche Passagen viel entspannter und laufrughiger.


----------



## maxl111 (13. Mai 2012)

Auch wenn der Dämpfer perfekt eingestellt ist und letztes Jahr ein Tuning fürs Froggy bekam?

Wie gesagt, der Unterschied zum Vivid R2C2 war wenig spührbar und das Mehrgewicht nicht wert. Werde morgen mal meine RC4 umbauen und testen und berichten!

lg maxl


----------



## swabian (13. Mai 2012)

...denke auch an die richtige Federrate, sonst ist alles testen umsonst


----------



## maxl111 (13. Mai 2012)

Es liegt vielleicht auch daran, dass ich mein Froggy eher als Enduro bzw. Freeride light nutze - dass ich wenig Unterschied zum Coil Dämpfer empfand!
Ich hatte mir das Froggy mit Totem Coil und Vivid Coil und 64,5° Lenkwinkel eigentlich für den Bikepark aufgebaut. Da es allerdings eine recht anspruchsvolle Strecke war ( Hopfgarten in Tirol ) war ich sehr enttäuscht vom Bike. Hatte dann die Gelegenheit, ein WC DH Bike zu testen ( Evil Revolt ) und das Froggy kam mir plötzlich wie ein CC Bike vor.

lg maxl


----------



## Lock3 (13. Mai 2012)

maxl111 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> es sind Crossmax SX Laufräder mit "normalen" Big Betty als Tubeless gefahren.
> 
> ...



Laufräder habe ich gesehen, nur Reifengewicht ist mir unbekannt, fahr den Schwalbeschund nicht (meine Meinung  ) Talas habe ich erkannt,Stütze nicht, trotzdem bleiben einige Fettpolster 



maxl111 schrieb:


> Wie schaffst du es eigentlich, so grosse Fotos hier reinzustellen?



einfach mit 1280pixel auf der langen Seite ins Benutzerfotoalbum laden, direkt wird wohl arg komprimiert... 



maxl111 schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die ausführliche Antwort.
> Werde auf alle Fälle mal das Liteville und das Spicey probieren!



dann teste mal, sind grundverschiedene Bikes,könnte mir fast vorstellen dir passt das Liteville besser xD



maxl111 schrieb:


> Ich bin mit dem DHX Air im Froggy sehr zufrieden. Ich kann nicht nachvollziehen dass hier im Thread so schlecht darüber geschrieben wird.
> Ich bin letztes Jahr für kurze Zeit in meinem Froggy eine Totem Coil RC2 und einen Vivid Coil R2C2 gefahren und muss sagen, dass ich beim Dämpfer keinen grossen Unterschied feststellen konnte.
> 
> 
> lg maxl



da fährst du wohl eindeutig nicht artig genug wenn du den Unterschied nicht checkst  oO



maxl111 schrieb:


> Es liegt vielleicht auch daran, dass ich mein Froggy eher als Enduro bzw. Freeride light nutze - dass ich wenig Unterschied zum Coil Dämpfer empfand!
> Ich hatte mir das Froggy mit Totem Coil und Vivid Coil und 64,5° Lenkwinkel eigentlich für den Bikepark aufgebaut. Da es allerdings eine recht anspruchsvolle Strecke war ( Hopfgarten in Tirol ) war ich sehr enttäuscht vom Bike. Hatte dann die Gelegenheit, ein WC DH Bike zu testen ( Evil Revolt ) und das Froggy kam mir plötzlich wie ein CC Bike vor.
> 
> lg maxl



sry nun pack ich mir aber an den Kopf, ein Evil mit einem Froggy zu vergleichen ist schon etwas....nun ja.
Nicht nur Lenkwinkel ist der Unterschied, die 2cm Federweg merkt man zumeist auch, aber vor allem der Hinterbaucharakter und die ganze restliche Geo sind grundverschieden, dass da das Froggy auf ruppigen Strecken für dich hinken dürfte ist klar, es ist dort vom Hinterbau nun mal kein Rad um es einfach laufen zu lassen


----------



## maxl111 (13. Mai 2012)

Na ja ich wollte es auch nicht mit dem Evil vergleichen, aber so wie das Froggy eigentlich verkauft wird, ist es eher für den Bikepark gemacht als für Freeride light touren.

Und dass ich ein 18cm Bike mit 64,5° Winkel, DH-Reifen und 780er Lenker nicht mit einem DH Bike vergleichen kann ist mir auch klar, aber dass der Unterschied sooo gravierend ist, hätte ich mir nie gedacht.

Ich hatte mir letztes Jahr zum Spass ein AM/Enduro aufgebaut. Ein GT Sanction 1.0 mit RP23 und BOS Deville. Das Bike hatte vo + hi ca. 155 mm nutzbaren Federweg. Also mehr als 2,5 cm weniger als das Froggy. Lenkwinkel war auch "nur" 66°. Aber der Unterschied zw. GT und Froggy, wenn denn überhaupt einer spürbar war bei meinem Einsatzbereich, war um welten geringer als der vom Froggy aufs Evil. Und da wäre auch Geometrie,... völlig anders!

lg maxl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swabian (13. Mai 2012)

...das kenne ich auch woher, wenn ich meins mit meinem 951 vergleiche
aber mit dem Froggy komme ich genauso die Berge hoch wie mit meinem Zesty, ein bissl langsamer aber dafür bergab entspannter

mein Froggy wiegt zur Zeit 15,2 Kilo, mit Titanfeder könnte ich die 15 unterschreiten, die 200 Gramm stören mich wenig, aber ich denke man könnte es am besseren Schwerpunkt spüren.

Am Besten Du probierst einfach mal ein paar Bikes aus 
aber ich denke es gibt besseres und aus günstigere Bikes als das 301 wie gesagt der Hinterbau vom 301 ist alles andere als komfortabel (wenn man mal die LV Brille ablegt)!


----------



## hugecarl (13. Mai 2012)

Kommt hier n Froggyfahrer (In L) aus Dortmund oder Umgebung? Überlege mir n Froggy gebraucht zu kaufen, würd mich aber gerne vorher mal draufsetzen.


----------



## Skymen (13. Mai 2012)

Danke an Chem und Lock 3 und den vorher schon geposteten Configs. 
Bin schon kräftig am tüfteln und würfeln.

Wenn ich fertig bin, gibt es auch Bilder


----------



## soso79 (14. Mai 2012)

nen 301er und froggy sind welten - wirklich welten. der begriff race hardtail passt schon ganz gut. kannst zwar auch mitm 301er hart fahren aber dann musste dich und dein rad im griff haben. verzeihen tuts keine fehler  ein riesen riesen vorteil hats...gewicht 

aber wie gesagt äpfel mit birnen. wenn du nen dh'ler hast, dann nimm nen 301er zum touren fahren ect. froggy ist, wenn man sowas überhaupt sagen kann, für mich das "all-in-one" bike überhaupt ( mit stahlfederdämpfer).


----------



## tawasbij (15. Mai 2012)

Hi Froggy Experten, ich bin etwas verwirrt. Auf der Lapierre-Homepage gibt es die drei Größen S / M / L mit den Sitzrohrlängen 42cm / 46 cm / 50 cm. 

http://www.lapierre-bikes.co.uk/mtb/big-mountain-dirt/froggy

Wie kommt es, dass bei den Händlern im Internet immer die Rede von den Größen 38 cm / 43 cm / 48 cm ist???. Zum Beispiel hier 

http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...apierre-Froggy-518-Komplettbike-Mod-2012.html

Kann mich jemand aufklären. Vielleicht kann mir einer von den Shop-Besitztern weiterhelfen. Bin a bissle ratlos ehrlich gesagt...

Danke schonmal!


----------



## hugecarl (15. Mai 2012)

Andere Frage: Hat jemand ne Liste mit den Geometriemaßen vom 2010er Modellen in 48?


----------



## chem (16. Mai 2012)

Das sind die 2011er Geo Daten und ich glaube die haben sich zu 2010 nicht geändert.


----------



## melexis (17. Mai 2012)

2009/2010er Geometrie


----------



## Lock3 (17. Mai 2012)

tawasbij schrieb:


> Hi Froggy Experten, ich bin etwas verwirrt. Auf der Lapierre-Homepage gibt es die drei Größen S / M / L mit den Sitzrohrlängen 42cm / 46 cm / 50 cm.
> 
> http://www.lapierre-bikes.co.uk/mtb/big-mountain-dirt/froggy
> 
> ...



genau du musst es jawissen,da du beide Räder hast bzw.hattest, der Vergleich 301 vs. Hardtail hinkt aber bissel stark,ist echt nochmal gaaanz was anderes - letztes mal wolltest du ja mal nicht tauschen ;D



soso79 schrieb:


> nen 301er und froggy sind welten - wirklich welten. der begriff race hardtail passt schon ganz gut. kannst zwar auch mitm 301er hart fahren aber dann musste dich und dein rad im griff haben. verzeihen tuts keine fehler  ein riesen riesen vorteil hats...gewicht
> 
> aber wie gesagt äpfel mit birnen. wenn du nen dh'ler hast, dann nimm nen 301er zum touren fahren ect. froggy ist, wenn man sowas überhaupt sagen kann, für mich das "all-in-one" bike überhaupt ( mit stahlfederdämpfer).



seit der Modellausführung dieserSaison gibt es 3 Größen,aber alle wohl schon ausverkauft....


----------



## tawasbij (17. Mai 2012)

@Lock3: sorry, verstehe die Antwort nicht. mir ging es darum, warum auf der Lapierre-seite andere 2012er-Größen angegeben sind als bei den Händlerseiten im Internet. S und M - 218er Froggys sind laut meinem Händler bestellbar. Lieferzeit 2 Wochen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thomatos (18. Mai 2012)

Nachdem ich mein 2009er Froggy fast nur im Bikepark bewege habe ich mir überlegt ob ich mir nicht den Lenkwinkel um 2° von 66.5° auf 64.5° mit einem Angleset reduziere.

Wie sind eure Erfahrungen mit Umbau auf flacheren Lenkwinkel beim Froggy? Tretlager wird tiefer, aber sonst? Das Bergauffahren wird vermutlich auch etwas kippeliger, oder?

Als Steuersatz hab ich einen von denen im Auge:
http://www.bikeinsel.com/index.php?cPath=80&sort=2a&filter_id=65

Muss nur noch rausfinden, welcher jetzt für mein Froggy passend ist. Mit diesen EC,ZS Bezeichnungen kann ich ehrlich gesagt noch nicht viel anfangen.


----------



## Feldstecher (18. Mai 2012)

http://www.everyday26.de/76.0.html

die beiden zb:

- 4.625" x 2° ( 118mm +/- 4mm )
- 120mm x 1° ( 120mm +/- 4mm )


----------



## Skymen (19. Mai 2012)

Brächte Hilfe zum Steuersatz für mein Froggy 718 Mod 2009.
Passt dieser Steuersatz:
http://www.bike-components.de/produ...EC49-38-1---EC49-40-S-H-I-S--Steuersatz-.html

Bzw welche Daten hat das Froggy bezüglich des Steuersatzes?


----------



## metal1986 (19. Mai 2012)

Der von dir verlinkte Steuersatz sollte passen.
Ich habe folgenden im Froggy verbaut:
http://www.acros.de/PRODUKTE/STEUERSATZ/-EC-EXTERNAL-CUP/EC49/28-6/AH-15R-S-schwarz::331.html
Der müsste mit den Maßen identisch mit dem von dir verlinkten sein. 

Viele Grüße m.


----------



## swabian (21. Mai 2012)

thomatos schrieb:


> Nachdem ich mein 2009er Froggy fast nur im Bikepark bewege habe ich mir überlegt ob ich mir nicht den Lenkwinkel um 2° von 66.5° auf 64.5° mit einem Angleset reduziere.
> 
> Wie sind eure Erfahrungen mit Umbau auf flacheren Lenkwinkel beim Froggy? Tretlager wird tiefer, aber sonst? Das Bergauffahren wird vermutlich auch etwas kippeliger, oder?
> 
> ...



...ist ein umgelabelter Works Components
Du brauchtst für oben und unten einen herkömmlichen 1,5 Zoll Steuersatz
(49,irgendwas), Du hast die Wahl zwischen Zero Stack oder EC, d.H. das Lager entweder versenkt oder Erhaben!
2 Grad sind schon heftig, bei 1,5 Grad Zero Stack im Vergleich zum EC kommt das Tretlager ca. 12mm tiefer, der Radstand erhöht sich um knappe 10mm, das Rad wirkt dadurch etwas träger aber wahnsinnig spurstabil, zieht einen absolut sauberen Strich in schnellen Anliegern (wie Leogang), hat dann ja fast DH Maße!
2 Grad sind schon ein wenig heftig für meinen Geschmack, ich finde 1,5 Grad absolut die Obergrenze!
Bergauf wirkt es ein wenig indirekter, kommta aber darauf an wo Du Deine Schwerpunkte setzt, hoch oder runter

Hoffe Dir geholfen zu haben


----------



## eljugador (21. Mai 2012)

Hi Leute bräucht mal eure hilfe, und zwar kann mir einer sagen was der orginal Steuersatz des 2009 Froggys wiegt? und ich brauchte die kopletten Lager für den Hinterbau neue , hat mir jemand da eine Din Nummer oder so.
MfG Michel und schon mal danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## melexis (22. Mai 2012)

2010er Steuersatz (ist der gleiche denke ich wie 2009) wiegt 199g


----------



## eljugador (22. Mai 2012)

Weis keiner welche Lager ich alle brauche bzw die nummern? Will ungern erst zerlegen und dann bestellen . Gruss Michel


----------



## Lock3 (22. Mai 2012)

eljugador schrieb:


> Weis keiner welche Lager ich alle brauche bzw die nummern? Will ungern erst zerlegen und dann bestellen . Gruss Michel



ich habe eben mal auf die Lager geschaut (habe 2 Steuersätze vom Froggy liegen) , sind keine Nummern drauf, ist übrigens dieser hier --> http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...5-auf-1-1-8-semiintegr-Steuersatz::16118.html

ich empfehle nicht dafür neue LAger zu kaufen, der Steuersatz ist einfach mist, greif zu einem Steuersatz von Cane Creek oder Reset Racing und du hast Ruhe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## diddie40 (22. Mai 2012)

Lock3 schrieb:


> ich habe eben mal auf die Lager geschaut (habe 2 Steuersätze vom Froggy liegen) , sind keine Nummern drauf, ist übrigens dieser hier --> http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...5-auf-1-1-8-semiintegr-Steuersatz::16118.html
> 
> ich empfehle nicht dafür neue LAger zu kaufen, der Steuersatz ist einfach mist, greif zu einem Steuersatz von Cane Creek oder Reset Racing und du hast Ruhe.


 die nummern der lager vom hinterbau wirst du auch nicht im steuersatz finden. ich kann allerdings auch nicht weiterhelfen


----------



## Lock3 (22. Mai 2012)

ah sorry, hatte es nur überflogen...


----------



## Lock3 (22. Mai 2012)

melexis schrieb:


> 2010er Steuersatz (ist der gleiche denke ich wie 2009) wiegt 199g



2009 war ein andererSteuersatz montiert,siehe mein Post! ;D


----------



## melexis (22. Mai 2012)

Lock3 schrieb:


> 2009 war ein andererSteuersatz montiert,siehe mein Post! ;D


 
Seltsam, mein 2010er Steuersatz aus 'nem 718er sieht genauso aus wie auf Bildern eines 2009er 518/718 ....


----------



## melexis (22. Mai 2012)

thomatos schrieb:


> Mit diesen EC,ZS Bezeichnungen kann ich ehrlich gesagt noch nicht viel anfangen.


 
Hat mir sehr geholfen:

http://www.bike-components.de/download/s.h.i.s_deutsch.pdf


----------



## Hendrik1988 (27. Mai 2012)

Ich brauche mal einen Rat. Ich dachte mir, dass ich es beim Froggy mal mit einem Coil Dämpfer versuche. Jetzt habe ich den DHX 5 drin und bin überhaupt nicht zufrieden. Ein ordentliches Setup gelingt mir nicht. Die Zugstufe arbeitet mir auch zu langsam. Ich wollte zwecks Gewicht wieder auf Air umrüsten. Ich mag sogar das progressive Verhalten eines Air Dämpfers auf Trails. Mir ist jetzt der Vivid R2C aufgefallen. Wie macht der sich so im Froggy? Würdet ihr den low oder mid tune empfehlen? Der Hinterbau des Froggy liegt laut Tabelle irgendwo dazwischen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lock3 (27. Mai 2012)

unter 80kg lowtune laut Lapierre Messestand in WiBe...


----------



## Lock3 (27. Mai 2012)

tawasbij schrieb:


> @Lock3: sorry, verstehe die Antwort nicht. mir ging es darum, warum auf der Lapierre-seite andere 2012er-Größen angegeben sind als bei den Händlerseiten im Internet. S und M - 218er Froggys sind laut meinem Händler bestellbar. Lieferzeit 2 Wochen...



eigentlich müsste es 3Größen geben, und in WiBe waren am Lapierrestand M und L auch fahrbereit anzutreffen, nur die Größe S(daran zu erkennen, dass sie keine Verstärkung vom Oberrohr zum Sitzrohr hat) hat dort gefehlt...


----------



## Lock3 (27. Mai 2012)

doppler....


----------



## tawasbij (28. Mai 2012)

Lock3 schrieb:


> eigentlich müsste es 3Größen geben, und in WiBe waren am Lapierrestand M und L auch fahrbereit anzutreffen, nur die Größe S(daran zu erkennen, dass sie keine Verstärkung vom Oberrohr zum Sitzrohr hat) hat dort gefehlt...




danke für die antwort. hat siech erledigt. auf der LP homepage stehts jetzt korrekt...


----------



## Hendrik1988 (30. Mai 2012)

Mit Rucksack und Ausrüstung kratze ich schon an der 0,1t Marke. Ist nur die Druckstufe voreingestellt oder betrifft es auch die Zugstufen? Denn bei dem Mehrgewicht sollte man evtl. zu mid greifen.


----------



## AlfredF (30. Mai 2012)

bin auch fast so schwer (89 naggich) und fahr seit kurzem den Vivid Air mit Tune Low, 11 Bar gibt dabei 30% Sag und die Druckstufe habe ich nur 1 Klick zu. Da wäre also noch Reserve.
Im Bikepark nutze ich damit den Federweg zu 95% ohne die ganz dicken Sprünge.
Zugstufe ist übrigens immer Mid, passt aber auch so.


----------



## Asha'man (30. Mai 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich versuche gerade den Hinterbau meines Froggys auszubauen. Ist auch schon fertig...bis auf eine Schraube. 

Und zwar bekomme ich die Schraube auf der Sitzstrebe rechte Seite am Umlenkhebel zum Dämpfer nicht ab. Das Ding wird eigentlich nur mit 18-20nm angezogen. Alle anderen gingen entsprechend leicht ab. Aber das Ding sitzt BOMBENFEST. Habe schon mit mehr Gewalt dran gezogen, als mir lieb ist. Ist auch definitiv ein Rechtsgewinde. 

Kriechöl über nacht bringt nix. Jemand ne Idee, wie ich die los bekomme ohne sie zu zerstören? 

Und sowas immer, wenn man es mal eilig hat. 

Grüße,
Thomas


----------



## Stefan_78 (30. Mai 2012)

hi,
nehm einen dorn / durchschlag und geb ihr mal ein paar schläge auf den schraubenkopf!
steck den inbuss rein...und hau ein paar mal drauf...also nicht rechts,oder links rum...sondern quasi frontal!wenn das nicht hilft...versuch es warm zu machen!vielleicht ist schraubensicherung dran!?


----------



## Papa Midnight (30. Mai 2012)

Warm machen bringt an dieser Stelle nichts. Die hat sich ein bischen festgefressen. Nicht alleine dran arbeiten, wenn du von der Gegenseite dagegen schlägst. Sonst spreizt du die Kettenstrebe zu weit auf. Caramba ist super, zur Not geht auch Cola.


----------



## Skymen (31. Mai 2012)

Bin Samstag pünktlich zu Pfingsten fertig geworden.
Nach zwei Tagen in lac blanc bin wirklich begeistert vom 718.

Jetzt würde mich aber interessieren in wie weit ein Coil Dämper in Verbindung mit meiner Totem dual position im Park mehr bringen würde? Bin in der Luft noch rookie (;
Bzw welcher Dämpfer (Fahrgewicht 100 kg) und welche Feder empfehlen sich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asha'man (31. Mai 2012)

Bischen fest gefressen ist gut.  Das Ding bewegt sich keinen Millimeter. Draufschlagen, um den Frass zu lösen habe ich als erstes getestet. Dann Kriechöl (WD40) und jetzt nochmal ne Packung Öl. Funktioniert Caramba besser, als WD40 bei fest gefressenen Schrauben?

@Papa: Was kostet die Schraube an der Sitzstrebe, als Ersatzteil? Ich denke ich werde vorsichtshalber schonmal eine bestellen. Brauche das Rad Anfang Juli für nen Bikeurlaub. 2009er Froggy 518 (Schraube also grün eloxiert).


----------



## Lock3 (31. Mai 2012)

WD40 ist aus meiner Sicht der letzte Mist, ebenso Brunox (ich mach demnächst mal nen Foto, da seht ihr mal wie Gabelöl mit Brunox aussieht...), Caramba dürft meiner Erfahrung nach besser helfen und die neue Schraube schön mit Fett bzw. wohl eher Schraubensicherer eindrehen....


----------



## Asha'man (31. Mai 2012)

Die anderen Schrauben am Hinterbau haben augenscheinlich keinen Sicherungslack abbekommen (zumindest sehe ich keine überreste). Sind die ab Werk gesichert?

Dann werde ich mir wohl mal Caramba besorgen und probieren. Und wenn das nichts bringt, versuch ich die Variante mit Erhitzen. Das Material um die Schraube ein wenig auszudehnen und wieder abkühlen könnte was bringen. Ebenso, wenn es hochfeste Schraubensicherung ist. Oder?


----------



## Feldstecher (31. Mai 2012)

Steck auf deinen Inbus mal ein Rohr als Verlägerung ( Hebelkraft ist alles  ) und keine Angst,
das knackste bei meinem auch ganz schön und ging sehr schwer bis es löste. Falls die raus hast mach Kupfer oder Silberpaste darauf!


----------



## Freizeit-biker (1. Juni 2012)

Tip zur Gängigmachen von Gewinden: Ich setze set ein paar Wochen Ballistol ein. 
Das Zeug ist tatsächlich die eierlegende Wollmilchsau. Hat mir bei festsitzenden Gewinden schon ein paar mal besser geholfen als die üblichen Verdächtigen. 
Ballistol gibt es schon seit Ewigkeiten. Ich bin erst vor ein paar wochen wieder drüber gestolpert. An dem Zeug gibt escheinbar wirklich nichts zu verbessern. 

Wenn da Schraubensicherung dran ist, dann wird die im erwärmten Zustand weich. Das müssen aber schon  200°C sein oder mehr sein. vorher wird das nicht weich.  
Aber Vorsicht mit dem Heissluftföhn. Da kommt bis zu 600°C heisse Luft raus. Ob der Lack das noch mitmacht? Die Decals gehen dabei aber grantiert schoch über den Jordan.


----------



## Asha'man (1. Juni 2012)

Danke fÃ¼r die Tipps. Ich probier es jetzt mal mit Caramba Rasant (wirkt schon ein). Wenn das nicht hilft, dann HeissluftfÃ¶n. Wenn das auch nicht hilft, werde ich mir die Schraube wohl neu kaufen.

Das ganze Set kostet schlappe 59â¬ bei Lapierre. SchnÃ¤ppchen.


----------



## en_masse (4. Juni 2012)

Hatte ein ähnliches Problem mit dem Hinterbau-Lager neben dem Tretlager und konnte es mit dem Heißluftfön (auf Stufe 2,5 von 6) lösen.

Mal noch eine andere Frage:
Will die Tage noch meinen geliebten Frosch ein wenig für 2012 auf Diät schicken.
Hat jemand von Euch Erfahrung mit ner Titanfeder im RC4?

Habe mir zusätzlich noch nen Cane Creek 40 bestellt und freue mich schon auf eine geräuschlose Front ;-)


----------



## swabian (5. Juni 2012)

en_masse schrieb:


> Hatte ein ähnliches Problem mit dem Hinterbau-Lager neben dem Tretlager und konnte es mit dem Heißluftfön (auf Stufe 2,5 von 6) lösen.
> 
> Mal noch eine andere Frage:
> Will die Tage noch meinen geliebten Frosch ein wenig für 2012 auf Diät schicken.
> ...



Gewicht Nukeproof 300x3 322 Gramm
Gewicht Nukeproof 250x3 235 Gramm
Gewicht Fox 300x3,25 537 Gramm
also Gewichtsersparnis deutlich, in Anbetracht einer gebrauchten Titanfeder hier im Forum auch noch relativ kostengünstig

Nur soll mir Niemand erzählen eine Titanfeder sei besser im Ansprechverhalten oder besser im Verlauf, alles Schmarrn, ich habe in diversen Rädern schon verschiedene Titanfedern probiert aber nichts dergleichen festgestellt, obwohl meine Kumpels sagen ich sei überempfindlich und mich stört die Mücke an der Wand...
Was ich festgestellt habe, daß die Angaben über Federhärte sich unterschiedlich verhalten, von Hersteller zu Hersteller, die Nukeproof aber so ziemlich den Härten von Fox entsprechen!
Ich überlegte mir zuerst einen Vivid Air einzubauen, kam dann aber doch davon ab, nachdem sich ein meinem Bekanntenkreis einige Probleme mit der Coladose eingsetellt hatten und ich preislich deutlich mit ner Titanfeder besser dran war (RC4 war eingebaut), nehme ich die 150 Gramm Mehrgewicht gerne in Kauf!


----------



## en_masse (10. Juni 2012)

@ Swabian: Vielen Dank für die Info!

Habe heute Morgen das schlechte Wetter auch wieder etwas zum basteln genutzt und mein Radel auf den Bikepark Modus umgebaut...














Wiegt in L ohne Reifen und Schläuche 14,4 kg und wie auf dem Bild abgebildet 16,4 kg.

Bin letztes Jahr damit über die Alpen und hat mega Spaß gemacht 

Momentan fahre ich auch viel mit meinem aufgeblasenen Zesty, was mir dadurch auch wieder richtig Laune macht. Nur der Monarch Plus scheint schon wieder Luft zu verlieren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nihum (11. Juni 2012)

was für eine farbe ausser schwarz würde ganz gut zum froggy 218 (2012) passen?(lenker etc.)
würde mich über eine antwort freuen


----------



## Bikedude001 (11. Juni 2012)

Grün... weils ein Frosch ist.


----------



## nihum (12. Juni 2012)

gutes argument...


----------



## matiosch (12. Juni 2012)

Hat einer von Euch mal Lager gewechselt und die Maße zur Hand? Nach nunmehr gut 2 Jahren möchte ich das dem Schätzelein mal gönnen.

Danke 

Hier mal meins:


----------



## nihum (12. Juni 2012)

matiosch schrieb:


> Hat einer von Euch mal Lager gewechselt und die Maße zur Hand? Nach nunmehr gut 2 Jahren möchte ich das dem Schätzelein mal gönnen.
> 
> Danke
> 
> Hier mal meins:


woher hast du den lenker ich find den nirgendwo :/


----------



## maxl111 (12. Juni 2012)

Hallo,

ich habe ein Froggy 2010er welches noch einen Hinterbau für 9mm Schnellspanner hat. Jetzt habe ich heute gesehen, dass man hinten die Ausfallenden auf beiden Seiten mit je zwei Inbusschrauben lösen und tauschen kann.

Jetzt würde ich gerne wissen, ob man da so einfach die Ausfallenden für Steckachse nachrüsten kann? Oder geht das nicht so leicht wie erhofft?

Weiters sind mir beid Bowdenzug Führungen, welche sich im Bereich des Tretlagers befinden und aus biegsam Plastik sind gerissen. Weiss jemand wos sowas original gibt oder jemand einen Vorschlag für eine Bastellösung?

lg maxl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freizeit-biker (12. Juni 2012)

maxl111 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe ein Froggy 2010er welches noch einen Hinterbau für 9mm Schnellspanner hat. Jetzt habe ich heute gesehen, dass man hinten die Ausfallenden auf beiden Seiten mit je zwei Inbusschrauben lösen und tauschen kann
> Jetzt würde ich gerne wissen, ob man da so einfach die Ausfallenden für Steckachse nachrüsten kann? Oder geht das nicht so leicht wie erhofft?.


Das sind doch nur ein paar dünne Stahlbleche, die innen reingeschraubt werden, als schutz für das Ausfallende, damit die Achse das nichts wegraspelt. Da gibts keine Steckachse. 


maxl111 schrieb:


> Weiters sind mir beid Bowdenzug Führungen, welche sich im Bereich des Tretlagers befinden und aus biegsam Plastik sind gerissen. Weiss jemand wos sowas original gibt oder jemand einen Vorschlag für eine Bastellösung?
> 
> lg maxl


Da ist doch nur das eine Fähnchen mit dem dem die Züge am Sattelrohr gehalten werden. Der Rest ist doch Alu.  

Stück Pastikstreifen zurechtschneiden, Loch rein fertig


----------



## maxl111 (12. Juni 2012)

Danke!


----------



## matiosch (12. Juni 2012)

nihum schrieb:


> woher hast du den lenker ich find den nirgendwo :/



Leider CRC, da mein lokaler Händler ihn nicht da hatte.


----------



## nihum (12. Juni 2012)

matiosch schrieb:


> Leider CRC, da mein lokaler Händler ihn nicht da hatte.


 hm oke danke...der grünton ist genau das was ich suche


----------



## matiosch (12. Juni 2012)

Ja passt auch perfekt!

Zurück zu meiner Frage: Lagermaße?


----------



## bockel (13. Juni 2012)

Um wieviel mm muss ich mein Hinterrad beim 2010er Rahmen umzentrieren wegen der Asymmetrie?


----------



## AlfredF (13. Juni 2012)

Also ich fahre seit 4 Jahren mit Standard-Laufrädern ohne was zu ändern. Optisch kann ich da nix erkennen und beim fahren ist auch alles OK...

Grüße


----------



## Bikedude001 (13. Juni 2012)

matiosch schrieb:


> Ja passt auch perfekt!
> 
> Zurück zu meiner Frage: Lagermaße?


Welche Lager? Hinterbau ?


----------



## Welli (13. Juni 2012)

matiosch schrieb:


> Ja passt auch perfekt!
> 
> Zurück zu meiner Frage: Lagermaße?



Habe erst neulich gewechselt, den kompletten Satz habe ich in der Bucht gekauft: http://www.ebay.de/itm/Lapierre-Spicy-Zesty-Froggy-Frame-Bearing-Kit-2008-11-/170733731546?pt=UK_sportsleisure_cycling_bikeparts_SR&hash=item27c085feda

Waren innerhalb weniger Tage aus UK da und haben super gepasst, Aufwand ca. 30 min. fürs Wechseln.

Kann ich nur empfehlen.

Viele Grüße
Welli


----------



## Bikedude001 (14. Juni 2012)

Würde mir solche Lager nicht einbauen. Zwischen Lagern namhafter Hersteller und günstigen Chinalager gibt es riesige Unterschiede bzgl. Haltbarkeit.
Bei 20,- Euro für die Lager kann das nichts Hochwertiges sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa Midnight (14. Juni 2012)

"Kaufste billig, kaufste doppelt."


----------



## Asha'man (14. Juni 2012)

Hab die Schraube am Hinterbau jetzt mit nem Heissluftfön bearbeitet. Hat nicht viel gebracht, ausser das ich jetzt endlich den Kopf rund gedreht habe. Habe erst erhitzt und abkühlen lassen, damit sich evtl. Korossionsrückstände, etc. zumindest anlösen. Dann probiert. Nix zu machen. Dann nochmal erhitzt und im heissen Zustand probiert. Und dann drehte auch schon der Inbus durch. Vermutlich ist das Alu weich geworden. Das wars dann wohl und ich werde die Schraube aufbohren müssen und mir ein neues Set kaufen.  Würde echt gerne verstehen, wie die so fest sein kann.


----------



## Welli (14. Juni 2012)

Bikedude001 schrieb:


> Würde mir solche Lager nicht einbauen. Zwischen Lagern namhafter Hersteller und günstigen Chinalager gibt es riesige Unterschiede bzgl. Haltbarkeit.
> Bei 20,- Euro für die Lager kann das nichts Hochwertiges sein.



@Papa und @Bikedude001:
So viel schlechter als die Originallager können diese nicht sein! Das Original-Lager oben an der Dämpferwippe lief nach nur 1,5 Jahren und wenig Beanspruchung sehr rau und hat dadurch die Dämpfung extrem verschlechtert. Die Tauschlager laufen völlig problemlos bei mittlerweile um ein vielfaches höherer Beanspruchung. Ich finde, Eure Mutmaßungen über die Qualität der Lager sind haltlos. Die Originalen sind eher völlig überteuert. Sind doch auch nur normlale Industrielager. Aber ich bin so fair und poste es, sobald eines der Lager in die Knie geht. Und glaubt mir, dieser Post wird erst hunderte Forumsseiten weiter hinten zu lesen sein. Ob wir dann überhaupt noch Froggy fahren?
Sportliche Grüße Welli


----------



## Lock3 (17. Juni 2012)

so nun mal Froggy im neuen Trimm,die Lager sind übrigens noch die ersten! ;D


----------



## blackleaf (17. Juni 2012)

Dachte das sei geklaut?


----------



## Lock3 (17. Juni 2012)

Da bist du infotechnisch auf nem falschen stand  , verkaufst dein 318 eig noch oder ist es schon weg?


----------



## supperharry (18. Juni 2012)

Hallo Gemeinde,

ist einer da der über 190 groß ist und einen Froggy fährt?

Gruß


----------



## chem (18. Juni 2012)

Ich bin über 1.90 und bin ein Froggy in L gefahren. Es war von der Größe her so ziemlich perfekt (für mich!).


----------



## Lock3 (18. Juni 2012)

supperharry schrieb:


> Hallo Gemeinde,
> 
> ist einer da der über 190 groß ist und einen Froggy fährt?
> 
> Gruß



ich kenne einen der nen Froggy hat in L, fährt aber lieber sein SX-Trail, wegen des längeren Reach-Wertes....

Was willst du denn wissen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supperharry (18. Juni 2012)

Hi,
Ich möchte wissen, ob ein Froggy mir passen würde.
195 groß, 97 kg nakt, 95kg Schrittlänge. Einsatz: berg ab orientiert, jedoch auch meistens berg hoch aus Eigenkraft, gelegentlich Bikepark.

Gruß


----------



## Lock3 (18. Juni 2012)

okay, da hast du bissel mehr Schrittlänge als er bzw ich (habe 91cm bei 185cm Körpergröße), wenn es mehr zum spielen sein soll dürfte dir das Froggy passen, es kommt halt auch immer darauf an was du bevorzugst, der angesprochene SX-Trail/Froggy- Fahrer mag lieber längere Haupt-Rahmen mit kurzen Hinterbauten im Bergabbetrieb, ich bevorzuge mehr relativ kompakte Rahmen (aus Fahrverhaltengründen, da ich bisher eig immer Bikes mit langen Kettenstreben gefahren bin, und ein kurzer Hauptrahmen wieder etwas mehr Wendigkeit bringt, gleichzeitig verhindert die lange Kettenstrebe aber wieder ein frühes Steigen der Front im Bergaufbetriebt, aber evtl. ist das alles nur wieder Theoriegewichse, Spaß muss einem ein Rad machen und das tut mir das Froggy, vor allem da es so schön brav in der Luft liegt und viel Sicherheit vermittelt, dafür muss man es bissel mehr in Kurven drücken, aber das 12er Froggy hat ein tieferes Tretlager, dadurch dürft sich der Punkt erledigt haben....)

Wenn du es nahe nach Osthessen hast kannst du sicherlich bei uns gerne mal das große Froggy zur Probe fahren!


----------



## swabian (18. Juni 2012)

Da hilft Dir wahrscheinlich nur probieren, weiter oben habe ich den Reach Wert effektiv gemessen und gepostet, entspricht so ziemlich vielen M Rahmen,
so groß ist das Froggy in L nicht!
Ein Liteville 601 u. 901 sind da länger!


----------



## blackleaf (18. Juni 2012)

> verkaufst dein 318 eig noch oder ist es schon weg?


Schwinge hatte einen Riss und nun warte ich auf die Neue. Dann kommts wieder in (auf) den Bikemarkt. Interesse;-)?


----------



## Asha'man (19. Juni 2012)

Ich überlege mein 2009er 518 Rahmengröße L evtl. zu verkaufen. Verbaut ist eine 160er RC2 und ein DHX5.0 Coil Dämpfer. Weiterhin eine Shimano Saint Bremse, die ich aber gerne behalten würde. Evtl. kommt stattdessen eine Formula The One (neu). Eine 2011er 180er RC2 kann bei entsprechendem Gebot die 160er ersetzen.

Steht aber alles noch nicht fest und ich bin noch unschlüssig, weil es einfach doch ein geniales Rad ist, was fast alles kann und ich nach wie vor sehr zufrieden damit bin. Falls jemand dennoch Interesse haben sollte --> melden.

Wenn ich es verkaufe gesellt sich zum Zesty 714 ein Downhill-Bike. Oder ich verkaufe das Zesty.


----------



## Lock3 (20. Juni 2012)

blackleaf schrieb:


> Schwinge hatte einen Riss und nun warte ich auf die Neue. Dann kommts wieder in (auf) den Bikemarkt. Interesse;-)?



hast du den Hinterbau noch auf Garantie bekommen?
Wenn der Preis stimmt gibts hier sicherlich Interesse, gleiches gilt für Ashaman, aber wenn nur Interesse am Frame


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## janus_7 (21. Juni 2012)

Wo unterscheiden sich eigentlich die 2011er und 2012er Froggy Rahmen ?


----------



## Lock3 (21. Juni 2012)

12er hat ein etwas tieferes Tretlager,1° flacherer Lenkwinkel und bei M ist das Oberrohr nen cm länger geworden...


----------



## janus_7 (22. Juni 2012)

Danke fÃ¼r die Antwort.

Hab jetzt was weiter geforscht und es scheint als wÃ¤re das 2012er nicht mehr ganz so vielseitig wie der VorgÃ¤ngerrahmen, sprich uphill und allgemeine langstreckentauglichkeit ?

HÃ¤tte neben meinem DH Bike gerne noch was mit dem es bergab zwar krachen lassen kann, das aber auch noch Anstiege bewÃ¤ltigt und vllt. auch mal 30- 40 km Touren zulÃ¤Ãt.

Den 2011er Rahmen findet man ja "schon" fÃ¼r 1250â¬.

In welchen JahrgÃ¤ngen steckt der 2011er Rahmen eigentlich noch ?


----------



## supperharry (22. Juni 2012)

Hi,
mal ne andere Frage:
Welche Federhärte bei 97kg Naktgewicht und wie gut der Froch uphill mit rc4 Dämpfer?

Gruß


----------



## swabian (23. Juni 2012)

janus_7 schrieb:


> Danke für die Antwort.
> 
> Hab jetzt was weiter geforscht und es scheint als wäre das 2012er nicht mehr ganz so vielseitig wie der Vorgängerrahmen, sprich uphill und allgemeine langstreckentauglichkeit ?



Alsi ich finde dieser ganze Marketing Hype mit den neuen Modellen wird irgendwie überbewertet, warum soll ein Rahmen mit 0,5 Grad flacherem Lenkwinkel aber bei gleicher Kinematik nicht mehr Uphilltauglich sein
Momentan fahre ich ein 2011er Modell mit Zero Stack Winkelsteuersatz und 1,5 Grad flacherem Lenkwinkel und fahre damit immer noch die gleichen Anstiege hoch wie mit dem normalen EC Steuersatz!!!
ich konnte eigentlich so auch keinen großen Unterschied zum 2012er feststellen (momentan annähernd die gleiche Tretlagerhöhe...), da wirkt sich der Aufbau drastischer aus.
Übrigens fahre ich immer noch das Stahlfederbein und fahre damit wirklich die gleichen Anstiege hoch wie mit meinem Zesty, ohne Plattform und Lockout Gedöhnse. Klar einen Marathon wirst Du damit nicht gewinnen, aber den Berg wirst Du definitiv erklimmen


Wenn ich mein Froggy mit meinem 951 vergleiche, da kann ich von Unterschiede sprechen!


----------



## Lock3 (23. Juni 2012)

Froggyhüpferei in Willingen:







janus_7 schrieb:


> Hab jetzt was weiter geforscht und es scheint als wäre das 2012er nicht mehr ganz so vielseitig wie der Vorgängerrahmen, sprich uphill und allgemeine langstreckentauglichkeit ?



blasphemie!!!



janus_7 schrieb:


> Hätte neben meinem DH Bike gerne noch was mit dem es bergab zwar krachen lassen kann, das aber auch noch Anstiege bewältigt und vllt. auch mal 30- 40 km Touren zuläßt.



dafür kannst es eig hernehmen, ich fahr meist auch zum Vereinstrack mit dem Rad (bzw. ich zwinge mich dazu, da ich sonst kaum noch auf den Bock komme),das sind pro Richtung 26km und knapp 350hm,mit ner langen Sattelstütze geht das recht gut (hab auch nicht die kürzesten Beine), wobei ich ab und an dann schonmal gerne etwa 1-2cm mehr Oberrohr hätte



janus_7 schrieb:


> Den 2011er Rahmen findet man ja "schon" für 1250.
> 
> In welchen Jahrgängen steckt der 2011er Rahmen eigentlich noch ?



seit 2009 wird der Rahmen gebaut, 2011 kam die Steckachse hinzu und 2012 wie gesagt ein etwas flacherer Lenkwinkel, wodurch gleichzeitig das Tretlager tiefer kommt,sonst ist alles beim alten....



supperharry schrieb:


> Hi,
> mal ne andere Frage:
> Welche Federhärte bei 97kg Naktgewicht und wie gut der Froch uphill mit rc4 Dämpfer?
> 
> Gruß



Stahlfederfämpfer ist kein Problem, du wirst eine 450er-500er Feder benötigen
Fox sind kleine Wippschweine, wenn man sie aufmacht,weiß man auch wieso... kauf dir lieber nen Vivid oder besser , einen Revox....


----------



## supperharry (24. Juni 2012)

Noch ne Frage,
wie gut funktioniert der Frosch mit dem Hammerschmidtantrieb?

Gruß


----------



## Lock3 (24. Juni 2012)

Eher mäßig denke ich , auf so nem kleinen kettenblatt merkst schon den kettenzug ( zumindest auf nem 22 er bis 24 wie ich es hatte als steigblatt) , ist systembedingt


----------



## mtblukas (25. Juni 2012)

Hallo,

Ich würde mir gern ein Froggy kaufen.

Jetzt bin ich mir aber nicht sicher welche Größe ich nehmen soll weil es ja kein Rahmen in M gibt.

Ich bin 1,77 aber wachse noch. Ich gehe so 3 mal im Monat in Bikepark und sonst Hometrails.

Welche Größe sollte ich nehmen?
M oder L?

Gruß Lukas


----------



## chem (25. Juni 2012)

Das Froggy in der 2012 Version gibt es in M. Von daher würde ich auch dieses wählen (oder sogar S?) Eine L dürfte jedenfalls zu groß werden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lock3 (25. Juni 2012)

es ist die Frage was du bevorzugst, ich habe das alte M im Parkbetrieb nen ticken lieber als das L (bin beide Rahmengrößen länger gefahren), das Neue würde mir nen ticken besser gefallen, ist ja etwas länger als das alte M, aber noch nicht so lang wie das alte/neue L....


----------



## mtblukas (25. Juni 2012)

chem schrieb:


> Das Froggy in der 2012 Version gibt es in M. Von daher würde ich auch dieses wählen (oder sogar S?) Eine L dürfte jedenfalls zu groß werden!



Die 2012er gefallen mir aber überhaupt nicht.
Es wäre das 2010er in L.


----------



## Lock3 (25. Juni 2012)

dann das mit einem 30mm Vorbau von Syntace (Megaforce 2) ist halt nen langes Schiff, dass sich eher auf schnell Strecken wohlfühlt denn auf verwinkelten langsamen .
Notfalls tausche ich auch mit dir ;D


----------



## mtblukas (25. Juni 2012)

Vorbau wäre ein Spank Spike mit 35mm Länge.


----------



## Asha'man (25. Juni 2012)

@Lock3: Sag mal auf dem Foto oben, ist das der Starthügel der DH Strecke? Haben die den entschärft? Oder wo soll das sein?


----------



## Lock3 (25. Juni 2012)

mtblukas schrieb:


> Vorbau wäre ein Spank Spike mit 35mm Länge.



also etwas gebrauchtes, sag es doch gleich 



Asha'man schrieb:


> @Lock3: Sag mal auf dem Foto oben, ist das der Starthügel der DH Strecke? Haben die den entschärft? Oder wo soll das sein?



was??? OO , nene der Starthügel ist immer noch so wie er ist und das finde ich ehrlich gesagt auch gut so  (hält evtl. bissel ungeübte Biker ab), das Teil ist übrigens supereasy zu fahren, man muss nicht mal ziehen etc. ,einfach antreten und runterrollen...

Foto ist auf dem Parkplatz über dem Café entstanden....


----------



## mtblukas (25. Juni 2012)

Lock3 schrieb:


> also etwas gebrauchtes, sag es doch gleich



jap 
Ich werde es auf jeden Fall davor Probe fahren, bevor ich es kaufe.


----------



## Lock3 (5. Juli 2012)




----------



## T-Rock (12. Juli 2012)

Liebe Froogy Gemeinde. Ich muß leider aus Finanziellen Gründen. mein Froogy welches ich dieses Jahr zusammen gebaut habe verkaufen. Es wird in kürze im Bike-Markt erscheinen. Falls jemand interesse daran hat kann er sich ja schon mal bei mir melden.
Der preis wird verhandelt. Es ist ein Fr00gy 918 Rahmen von 2011. 
Bremsen Hope M4 limited 
Vox Van RC32 180 mm travel
Vox RC 4 Dämpfer
Saint einfach Kurbelgarnitur
Saint Schaltwer
Thomsen elite Sattelstütze
Hope DH vorbau
und und und viele andere leckere Teile....
Ich würde es echt nicht verkaufen wenn ich nicht Studien technisch Geldprobleme hätte.
Viele Grüße 
Tolga


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supperharry (14. Juli 2012)

Hi,
habe zur Zeit einen X7 Umwerfer in meinem Froggy, binn aber damit nicht ganz zufrieden. 
Weiss einer ob Schimano Teile drauf passen?

Gruß


----------



## Downhillalex02 (14. Juli 2012)

hey , 
habe mal eine wichtige frage 

weiß jemand wo ich günstige/gute Lager(satz) für ein 09er Froggy 518 bekomme ??
bitte gerne mit link 

danke !!


----------



## Lock3 (15. Juli 2012)

supperharry schrieb:


> Hi,
> habe zur Zeit einen X7 Umwerfer in meinem Froggy, binn aber damit nicht ganz zufrieden.
> Weiss einer ob Schimano Teile drauf passen?
> 
> Gruß



einfach ein E-Typeumwerfer,SLX etc.,den SLX gibt es expliziet in einer 2-fach-Version falls nötig 


Froggy in Molini



bzw. daheim




Gewicht: 16,3kg

Rahmen: Lapierre Froggy
Gabel: Rock Shox Totem SoloAir Mission C
Dämpfer: FoxVan R mit 350er Nuke Proof Titanfeder
Sattel: Selle Italia SLR Carbonie
Stütze: Rock Shox Reverb
Sattelklemme: N-Light Titan
Steuersatz: FSA Orbit mit integriertem 10mm Spacer
Spacer: Carbon 2x20mm
Vorbau: Syntace Megaforce2 40mm negativ montiert (-5mm)
Lenker: Truvativ Boobar 20mm - 750mm
Griffe Nothshore Lock-On 
Bremse: Formula The One 200mm/200mm
Trigger: Sram X.0 - custom
Schaltwerk: Sram X.0 short - custom
Kette: KMC X10SL
Kassette: Shimano SLX 11-28 - custom
Kettenblatt: Race Face 38T
Kurbel/Innenlager: Shimano XT
Pedale: Shimano
Kettenführung: oben - Shimano SLX E-Type - unten - Lofü FR1 Proto
Naben: Tune King/Kong
Speichen: DT
Felgen: Spank Subrosa
Schläuche: Schwalbe standard
Reifen: Barbon 2.5/Kaiser2.5

16,3kg


----------



## chem (16. Juli 2012)

sehr solider Aufbau und dafür ein meines erachtens nach, wirklich gutes Gewicht.


----------



## Papa Midnight (16. Juli 2012)

Downhillalex02 schrieb:


> hey ,
> habe mal eine wichtige frage
> 
> weiß jemand wo ich günstige/gute Lager(satz) für ein 09er Froggy 518 bekomme ??
> ...



Welche brauchste denn?


----------



## Downhillalex02 (16. Juli 2012)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Welche brauchste denn?


 
naja ein kompletten Lagersatz wie viel sind das ? 8 ??oder so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eljugador (16. Juli 2012)

Ich habe meine Lager hier bestellt.
http://www.kugellager-express.de/
 du brauchst 4 x 6803-2RS und 2 x 6902-2RS
LG Michél

Ps wäre euch echt dankbar wenn ihr jemanden kennte der ein Dh bike sucht muss meins leider verkaufen.


----------



## Downhillalex02 (16. Juli 2012)

ahh danke 
das ist super


----------



## Lock3 (16. Juli 2012)

chem schrieb:


> sehr solider Aufbau und dafür ein meines erachtens nach, wirklich gutes Gewicht.



merci, wenn andere Pedale dran wären (sind derzeit leider defekt) und Schwalbe Lightschläuche,würde sogar ne 15 vor dem Komma stehen .

Trailer zum Bikeurlaub: http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/22322/h


----------



## remy10 (17. Juli 2012)

eljugador schrieb:


> Ich habe meine Lager hier bestellt.
> http://www.kugellager-express.de/
> du brauchst 4 x 6803-2RS und 2 x 6902-2RS
> LG Michél
> ...




OT: Das Zesty hat doch den gleichen Hinterbau soweit ich das gelesen habe. Ergo auch die gleichen Lager oder?

Danke im Voraus!!!


----------



## eljugador (17. Juli 2012)

Hallo leute habe gerade gelesen das ich mich vertippt habe man braucht das
 4 x 6802 - 2RS und 2 x 6902 - RS2.
Sorry ich hoffe ihr habt noch nicht bestellt.


----------



## Downhillalex02 (17. Juli 2012)

nein noch nicht bestellt 

aber die neuen passen ja ? nicht nochmal verschrieben ?  
danke nochmal


----------



## Freedom-Rider (18. Juli 2012)

will mein slx umwerfer aus meinem froggy 318 aus 2009 gegen einen sram x9 umwerfer austauschen
Der jetztige is direkt am rahmen verschraubt passt dann der sram x9 high direct mount dual pull Umwerfer ?


----------



## Freedom-Rider (18. Juli 2012)

wäre dieser umwerfer
is der auch für 9fach kompatibel ?


----------



## swabian (19. Juli 2012)

Hi,

fahre ein Sram XO 3x10 an meinem Froggy, es muss halt ein S3 Standart sein!!! Da gibt es verschiedene Directmount bei Sram.
Fahre ihn auch mit 9 fach, ist dem Umwerfer egal ob 9 oder 10 fach, als der Umwerfer auf den Markt kam wurden keine höherwertige 9 fach Gruppen mehr gefertigt!

Den meisten Kettenblättern ist auch egal ob 9 fach oder 10 fach....


----------



## supperharry (19. Juli 2012)

Habe gerade umgekehrt gemacht,weil SRAM in der unteren Position an der Strebe anschlägt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freedom-Rider (19. Juli 2012)

ah oke danke
wie kann ich jetzt rausfinden das der umwerfer (halterung) auch an mein Froggy passt


----------



## swabian (20. Juli 2012)

...auf der Verpackung müsste also 2x10...LO DM S3 bottom pull stehen, was soviel heißt wie low direct mount S3 standart...einfach mal den Händler fragen

Ich habe mit dem 3x10 (fahre damit auch 2 fach, hatte ihn uber vom Zesty wo er nicht gepasst hat) viel Abstand zur Kettenstrebe, müsste eigentlich von der Höhe her passen!


----------



## Eiler (20. Juli 2012)

Hallo,

derzeit fahre ich bei 1,88m Körpergröße, ein Spicy Größe M (46 Zoll). Ich fahre des öfteren Trailpassagen, von daher komme ich mit Größe M gut zurecht. Ich möchte mir in nächster Zeit noch ein Froggy zulegen, gerne auch gebraucht. Daher meine Frage: Kann ich das Froggy in Größe M fahren (das ist beim Froggy glaube mal gelesen zu haben nur 44 Zoll anstatt der 46 Zoll beim Spicy)? Oder doch eher L? Möchte das Froggy dann eher für den Bikepark oder für sehr grobes Gelände, Drops nutzen. Was gab es für Änderungen am Rahmen im Laufe der Jahre und inwiefern machen sich diese beim Fahren bemerkbar?

Gruß


----------



## melexis (20. Juli 2012)

Hi!

Ich hab' in mein 718er einen Fox RC4 240mm Dämpfer eingebaut, komme mit meinen 88kg auch sehr gut mit 'ner 300lbs Feder zurecht, was sich auch auch einigermaßen mit fogendem Kalkulator deckt http://www.tftunedshox.com/info/spring_calculator.aspx (3" Shock Stroke und 7" Travel).

Jetzt will ich noch das Froggy von meiner Freundin umbauen, nur wenn ich mit unter 60kg kalkuliere komme ich bei ca. 220lbs raus, aber leider gibt es von Fox keine Feder unter 300lbs.

Gibt's hier Leichtgewichtige in ähnlicher Situation?


----------



## Hendrik1988 (21. Juli 2012)

Der zweite Mal in diesem Jahr! Vor ca 4 Monaten musste ich bei meinem 2010er Spicy die Schwinge reklamieren, da sich ein Riss gebildet hatte. Nun ists mir mit dem Froggy genau so ergangen. An der gleichen Stelle! Beim Spicy gings recht unkompliziert, da ich es neu erworben hatte und eine Rechnung vorweisen konnte. Das Froggy habe ich leider gebraucht gekauft und nichts in der Hand. 

Wie gehe ich jetzt vor? Kann man Lapierre direkt kontaktieren? Beim Spicy habe ich es über BDO Leipzig gemacht. Kann ich auf Kulanz hoffen? Es scheint ja kein Einzelfall zu sein! 

Ich bin etwas verzweifelt, da es in 3 Wochen nach Leogang geht. Ich vermute mal, dass ich das Spicy auch eine Weile mit defekter Schwinge gefahren bin. Der letzte Ausweg wäre, so weiterzufahren. Der Letzte! 









[/url][/IMG]


----------



## dannyb (21. Juli 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

vielleicht eine blöde Frage, aber in den ganzen 2013ner News ist bisher keine Rede von den Froggys gewesen. Habt ihr da schon etwas gehört? Die werden das Froggy doch wohl 2013 nicht sterben lassen?!?

Gruß,
Danny


----------



## Lock3 (21. Juli 2012)

Hendrik1988 schrieb:


> Wie gehe ich jetzt vor? Kann man Lapierre direkt kontaktieren? Beim Spicy habe ich es über BDO Leipzig gemacht. Kann ich auf Kulanz hoffen? Es scheint ja kein Einzelfall zu sein!



für mich bist du bis jetzt der 3. bekannte Fall wenn ich IBC und Pinkbikezusammenrechne...frag mal blackleaf der hatte keine Garantie mehr und brauchte einen neuen Hinterbau....



dannyb schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> vielleicht eine blöde Frage, aber in den ganzen 2013ner News ist bisher keine Rede von den Froggys gewesen. Habt ihr da schon etwas gehört? Die werden das Froggy doch wohl 2013 nicht sterben lassen?!?



das Modell zu 2012 wurde erst stark überarbeitet,denke mal daher kam da nix? 
Die HP ist jedenfalls noch nicht aktualisiert...


----------



## lukiluk (24. Juli 2012)

Hendrik1988 schrieb:


> Der zweite Mal in diesem Jahr! Vor ca 4 Monaten musste ich bei meinem 2010er Spicy die Schwinge reklamieren, da sich ein Riss gebildet hatte. Nun ists mir mit dem Froggy genau so ergangen. An der gleichen Stelle! Beim Spicy gings recht unkompliziert, da ich es neu erworben hatte und eine Rechnung vorweisen konnte. Das Froggy habe ich leider gebraucht gekauft und nichts in der Hand.
> 
> Wie gehe ich jetzt vor? Kann man Lapierre direkt kontaktieren? Beim Spicy habe ich es über BDO Leipzig gemacht. Kann ich auf Kulanz hoffen? Es scheint ja kein Einzelfall zu sein!
> 
> ...



also auf dem foto kann man den riss schwer beurteilen.. könnte auch nur der lack sein.
wenns wirklich ein riss ist würd ich persönlich keinen meter mehr downhill damit fahren. dafür lebe ich zu gern ;-)
wenn das komplett durchreißt dann sicher nur bei belastungsspitzen (landung, steinfeld, etc) und dann gibts sicher einen bösen abstieg.

wär mir ein zu großes Risiko...


----------



## supperharry (24. Juli 2012)

lukiluk schrieb:


> ...
> wenns wirklich ein riss ist würd ich persönlich keinen meter mehr downhill damit fahren. dafür lebe ich zu gern ;-) ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lock3 (24. Juli 2012)

stimmt auch, mir ist mal an nem anderen Bike die Kettenstrebe nach ner Landung gebrochen, zum Glück am HR, hatte gut Stoff drauf  konnte das Rad aber unbeschadet vorm nächsten Absprung zum stehen bringen, will nicht wissen wass passiert wäre wenn es wie bei dir bei der Aktion beim Tretlager gebrochen wäre...


----------



## Hendrik1988 (24. Juli 2012)

Es ist nicht nur der Lack, es hat definitiv die Schweißverbindung nachgegeben. Ich denke mal ein klassischer Ermüdungsbruch. 

So ganz wohl ist mir auch nicht dabei. Ich möchte nicht wissen, wie viele Lapierres mit so einem Defekt unterwegs sind. Nur auffallen tut es halt nicht jedem.

Mein größtes Problem ist Leogang in 3 Wochen. Es ist nicht nur Bikepark geplant, sondern auch Touren. Daher müsste ich mir 2 verschiedene Räder ausleihen. Ein Rad auf die schnelle möchte ich jetzt auch nicht kaufen.  Mit dem Froggy wäre beides kein Problem. 

Mein Händler kontaktiert gerade Lapierre. Vielleicht wird es ja auch Kulanz getauscht, was ich aber eher bezweifle. Was eine neue Schwinge kostet, will ich eigentlich gar nicht wissen. Mal abgesehen davon wird Lapierre eh nicht in der Lage sein, mir das Ersatzteil innerhalb der nächsten 3 Wochen bereitzustellen. 

So nun zur Lösung des Problems. Was haltet ihr von Schweißen? Es sollte eigentlich machbar sein!


----------



## lukiluk (24. Juli 2012)

aluschweißen ist glaub ich eine kunst für sich...

soweit ich mich erinnere kommt es da sogar auf die legierung, (zusammensetzung) des alus an. und das wird vermutlich keiner wissen...

garantie kannst dann aber sicher vergessen...


----------



## Asha'man (25. Juli 2012)

Den Riss kenne ich. Das ist bald ganz durch. Wende dich mal an Papa Midnight mit dem Problem. Vielleicht kann er dir helfen. Bietet von allen Händlern, die ich kenne mit den besten Service und hat einen sehr guten Draht zu LP. Wird aber schwierig, da du nicht Erstkäufer und auch nicht Kunde von ihm bist.

Ist bei mir an der gleichen Stelle gerissen und LP war kulant und ich bekomme eine neue Kettenstrebe.


----------



## Lock3 (25. Juli 2012)

Ohoh, macht mir keine Angst, hatte mir beim kleinen Froggy linke Kettenstrebe und Unterrohr jeweils nen Dellchen eingefangen, aber gerissen ist bis jetzt keiner der beiden Rahmen...whipt ihr evtl gerne mal oder so?


----------



## Asha'man (25. Juli 2012)

Ich denke, dass ist einfach ein Ermüdungsbruch. Mir ist er nach einem Tag in Braunlage aufgefallen. Da gab es aber keine unsaubere Landung oder ähnliches. Braunlage ist aber teilweise etwas ruppig, selbst bei sauberem Fahrstil (dicke Steine überall). 

Ist bei mir auch direkt neben der Schweissnaht gebrochen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lock3 (25. Juli 2012)

mhh, Froggy wurde bisher meist in Willingen FR/DH und Portes du Soleil ausgeführt + halt min einmal die Woche Vereinstrack...


----------



## Asha'man (25. Juli 2012)

Mein Frosch war einer der ersten. Vielleicht wurde das Problem nachher behoben. Ich würde jetzt mal nicht gleich den Teufel an die Wand malen, nur weil ein, zwei Rahmen gebrochen sind. Ich fahre eigentlich eher Materialschonend. Nur Sprünge, die ich sicher und sauber drauf hab. Normalerweise nur weiche Landungen. 

Aber die Stelle unter Beobachtung halten ist sicher nicht verkehrt.


----------



## Lock3 (25. Juli 2012)

<--- Froggyfahrer seit 2009


----------



## Hendrik1988 (25. Juli 2012)

Froggyfahrer seit 2011, Spicy seit 2010 - Lebenserwartung meiner Räder jeweils ein Jahr. Komischerweise hat mein uraltes Stinky damals alles mitgemacht. Selbst mein erstes wirkliches MTB (Scott Voltage YZ1), welches arg misshandelt wurde, hat es überlebt. Da sind Tretlagerachsen weggebrochen, Lenker verbogen, eine Dirtjumper zerknackt, aber der HT Rahmen hat es überstanden. Warum ausgerechnet meine beiden Lapierre schlapp gemacht haben, zudem noch an derselben Stelle, ist mir ein Rätsel. Wahrscheinlich sind die Räder eher für die Eisdiele gemacht, neidischen Blicken sollte der Rahmen zumindest standhalten. 

Ich hoffe in den nächsten 2 Wochen eine Reaktion von Lapierre zu erhalten. Ansonsten wirds geschweißt. Mein guter alter Workshop hat mir übrigens verraten, dass es sich um Al 7005 handelt.


----------



## Lock3 (25. Juli 2012)

in den neuen Bundesländern wird einfach zu unartig gefahren, sehs auch oft an den Gabeln die ich so zum servicen bekomme, die haben es meist saunötig  (kann aber auch subjektiver Eindruck sein)


----------



## ore-mountain (26. Juli 2012)

die im Osten haben einfach nicht die Kohle sich ständig das neueste Material zu kaufen ...  

Mal im Ernst, vier gerissene Lapierre-Rahmen innerhalb eines Jahres in meinem Bekanntenkreis ist schon heftig ! Drei an der benannten Stelle und ein Tretlager.
Lapierre hat wohl ein grundsätzliches Problem !!!


----------



## Lock3 (26. Juli 2012)

ore-mountain schrieb:


> die im Osten haben einfach nicht die Kohle sich ständig das neueste Material zu kaufen ...



älter als aus den alten Bundesländer sind die Gabeln meist auch nicht 



ore-mountain schrieb:


> Mal im Ernst, vier gerissene Lapierre-Rahmen innerhalb eines Jahres in meinem Bekanntenkreis ist schon heftig ! Drei an der benannten Stelle und ein Tretlager.
> Lapierre hat wohl ein grundsätzliches Problem !!!



YT auch(Thues 1), Specialized (SX-Trail vor allem), Giant (Glory und Faith) etc. auch ....


----------



## Asha'man (27. Juli 2012)

Leichter müssen die Bikes werden!


----------



## Lock3 (27. Juli 2012)

ein SX-Trail Rahmen wiegt in L, etwa 3,7kg!,Thues ist auch nicht leicht,Glory wiegt in M um die 3,4kg komplett nackt


----------



## Freizeit-biker (27. Juli 2012)

Könnte es evtl. Sein, dass ihr mit den gerissenen Rahmen mal härtere Dämpfer Abstimmungen braucht?
Ich hab einen der ersten Frosch Rahmen. Der wird auch fast nur noch im Park bewegt. Mit 90 kg abtropfgewicht Bei mir gibt's aber keine Durchschläge. 
Das killt auf Dauer jeden Rahmen.

Gruss Uwe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asha'man (27. Juli 2012)

Ich fahre bei ca. 72kg nackt eine 300er Feder. Ein Durchschlagen des Dämpfers habe ich noch nie wahrgenommen. Überlege aber seit geraumer Zeit auf eine 350er Titanfeder zu wechseln. Mir ist der Hinterbau mittlerweile etwas zu weich und ich hätte gerne mehr Rückmeldung. Bisher war ich nur zu geizig.


----------



## Lock3 (27. Juli 2012)

Mehr druckstufe ? Düse bei 10kg mehr mit einer 350er Feder umher, dass geht sogar mit dem Weichfoxvan.

Uwe du fahrst doch einen Luftvivid, da ist doch bei richtigem Druck ein Durchschlag eh recht schwer oder?


----------



## Asha'man (30. Juli 2012)

Ja, wie gesagt. Eigentlich passt es mir und Durchschläge habe ich keine. Druckstufe ist glaube ich halb zu. Muss ich mal schauen. Habs mit noch mehr Druckstufe probiert und irgendwie war das auch nicht das Wahre. Deshalb mal ne dickere Feder. Mal sehen.


----------



## swabian (30. Juli 2012)

...fahre an einem RC 4 eine 250er Feder mit fast offener Druckstufe mit 75Kg und ein bisschen mehr wie 25% Sag ohne Dürchschläge!

Vielleicht ist einfach Dein Dämpfer nicht mehr so toll und benötigt einen Service


----------



## Lock3 (30. Juli 2012)

Hast du mal die lowspeeddrucmstufe mehr reingedreht und die highspeeddruckstufe unveraendert gelassen Asha'man? 





swabian schrieb:


> ...fahre an einem RC 4 eine 250er Feder mit fast offener Druckstufe mit 75Kg und ein bisschen mehr wie 25% Sag ohne Dürchschläge!
> 
> Vielleicht ist einfach Dein Dämpfer nicht mehr so toll und benötigt einen Service



Neben fälligen Service kann es auch eine Beshimung sein, ich hatte nun zum Daempferservice schon einige RC4 da und die waren teils recht unterschiedlich beshimt, obwohl sie nicht 
Imit den Rahmen geliefert wurden ...


----------



## AlfredF (30. Juli 2012)

Habe kürzlich die Lager vom Hinterbau gewechselt und da das Ganze jetzt nach ner Woche Bikepark anfing zu quietschen nochmal aufgeschraubt. Dabei ist mir aufgefallen, dass der Hinterbau oben nen Versatz von ca 1 cm hat, kann man mit wenig Kraft wieder in Position ziehen, die Lager laufen auch leichtgängig und spielfrei und das Hinterrad sitzt da wo es soll. Kann man das unter Fertigungstoleranz abhaken oder habe ich mir doch irgendwann nen Schlag eingefangen...





Beim Lagertausch war mir das gar nicht so aufgefallen, da ich auch in anderer Reihenfolge zusammengebaut habe.
Die Lager der Umlenkwippe laufen schon wieder rauh und wo das quietschen herkommt, habe ich auch noch nicht herausgefunden. Einen Tag fahr ich mit der Geräuschkullisse eines alten Federkernsofas, am nächsten Tag ist wieder Ruhe...

Tipps?? ansonsten zufriedener Froggyfahrer im 4ten Jahr..


----------



## Asha'man (31. Juli 2012)

Zum Lagertausch habe ich auch noch eine Frage. Bei meinem Lagersatz waren schwarze breite Plastikringe dabei. Auf einer Seite mit breiter Kante. Sind die zum Austreiben der Lager an der Wippe?

Und oben an der Wippe gibt es eine Schraube mit flachem und eine mit einem etwas höherem Kopf. Welche gehört auf welche Seite? Bin mir da nicht mehr so sicher, welche wohin kommt.

@ffodor: Das Quitschen hatte ich auch. Ich wollte die Lager längst getauscht haben, da war das Quitschen auf einmal wieder weg. Zwei Monate später quitscht es dann wieder. Jetzt werden die Lager getauscht. Einige liefen auch schon sehr rau. Ich hoffe es hat sich damit erledigt.


----------



## supperharry (3. August 2012)

Hallo,
weiss jemand von Euch die Größe der Steuersatzschalen für den 2012-er Froggy?

Gruß


----------



## Lock3 (3. August 2012)

49


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supperharry (3. August 2012)

Bist du es dir sicher?
Das Steuerrohr ist nicht mehr gerade, sondern leicht konisch. Die untere Schale müsste breiter sein.


----------



## specialized236 (3. August 2012)

hallo an alle
will mir vieleicht auch ein froggy holen nun aber mal ne frage 
kann man damit gut touren fahren und wie klettert es berghoch so
weil bis jetzt fahr ich noch ein specialized enduro expert und will wechseln
mfg


----------



## maxl111 (4. August 2012)

Hallo Froggy Gemeinde,

fahre jetzt schon im 4. Jahr mein "Urfroggy" und bin eigentlich immer noch sehr zufrieden damit. Habe weder Risse noch Dellen, muss aber auch dazu sagen dass ich es eher als Hard Enduro bzw. Freeride light nutze, also immer noch selber raufkurbeln.

Da ich mir jetzt aber die Nabe meines Crossmax SX Laufrades zerstört habe, überlege ich mir nicht auch gleich ein neues Froggy zu holen.
Daher würde ich gerne einiges über die neueren Froggy Modelle von euch wissen:

- ist die Farbqualität der 2011er Modelle immer noch so grottenschlecht wie im Modelljahr 2009?

- stimmt es dass die 2012er Modelle einen leicht konischen Steuersatz haben und ich daher meinen 1,5" AngleSet Steuersatz für 1 1/8 Gabeln nicht mehr verbauen kann? ( Ja ich weiss bereits vom 1° flacheren Lenkwinkel ab 2012 )

- Vielleicht hat ja jemand Interesse an einem 2009er Froggy - gut erhalten und mit DXH Air Dämpfer ausgestattet.

lg maxl


----------



## specialized236 (4. August 2012)

kannst mal bild machen von deim froggy dann könnt ich mich besser entscheiden und was willst haben


----------



## maxl111 (4. August 2012)

specialized236 schrieb:


> kannst mal bild machen von deim froggy dann könnt ich mich besser entscheiden und was willst haben



Hab dir eine PN geschickt.


----------



## specialized236 (4. August 2012)

[email protected]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nihum (14. August 2012)

hey leute,
war am sonntag mit meinem froggy 218 (2012) in winterberg dort ist mir nach ca. 2 std ein gewinde am hinterbau weggebrochen (!). wollte mal fragen ob damit schonmal jmand probleme hatte. fotos kann ich dazu später hochladen.
mfg Niklas


----------



## B3ppo (14. August 2012)

Also mein Froggy (2009er) hat durch mehrere PdS Wochen und alpine Bikeparks schon einiges gesehen. Nächste Woche darf es nach Whistler. Bis jetzt ist nix passiert. Soll so bleiben!


----------



## nihum (14. August 2012)

hm naja mal sehen... hab mich nach 4std anreise schwarzgeärgert als ich mir dann nach 2 std ein bike leihen musste -.-


----------



## Bikedude001 (15. August 2012)

neues Ladyfroggy im Stall:


----------



## lukiluk (15. August 2012)

hallo,

kann mir wer einen steuersatz für mein 2010er froggy empfehlen?
er sollte nicht in alle einzeile zerfallen wenn ich die gabel ausbaue (ka wie das im fachjargon heißt  ). Hab einen tapered gabelschaft!

Danke!
Lg
Lukas


----------



## Freizeit-biker (15. August 2012)

Cane Creek.
Die 40er Serie hat ein gutes P/L- Verhältnis. Du kannst Ober- und Unterteil einzeln kaufen. Also frei zwischen 1 1/8 und 1 1/2 kombinieren.

Gruss Uwe


----------



## lukiluk (15. August 2012)

Freizeit-biker schrieb:


> Cane Creek.
> Die 40er Serie hat ein gutes P/L- Verhältnis. Du kannst Ober- und Unterteil einzeln kaufen. Also frei zwischen 1 1/8 und 1 1/2 kombinieren.
> 
> Gruss Uwe



Danke!!


----------



## lukiluk (16. August 2012)

Hat schonmal wer einen cc Double Barrel coil Dämpfer im froggy ausprobiert?

Könnt ihr generell einen coil Dämpfer fürs froggy empfehlen? Der vanR stößt langsam an seine grenzen...

Danke!


----------



## Downhillalex02 (16. August 2012)

ja ich hatte mal ein CCDB in Froggy , ging gut jtzt habe ich einen Vivid drinn 

beide waren top , das froggy mit Coilfederung ist echt sahne


----------



## Zerum (17. August 2012)

Besser Coil als Luft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lukiluk (17. August 2012)

Jo nur welchen?? Gibt's ja einen ganzen ars*** voll...


----------



## Zerum (17. August 2012)

na das musst du wissen^^
Fox RC4, RS vivid, Manitou Revox / Manitou Swinger 6-Way, Elka Stage 5, BOS Stoy, CC Double Barrel, suchs dir aus.. ist halt Geschmackssache.


----------



## lukiluk (19. August 2012)

ich denk mal es gibt dämpfer die besser zu einem rahmen passen und welche die nicht so gut dazu passen...
Ich wollte eigentlich darauf hinaus, dass einige Leute einfach ihre erfahrungen mit diversen dämpfern posten 

das es die oben genannten dämpfer gibt war mit klar


----------



## Bikedude001 (20. August 2012)

Habe selber einen Vivid im Froggy gefahren. Sogar einige DH Einsätze.
Kann mir nur schwer vorstellen, dass ein Dämpfer besser funktionieren kann.
Wobei Fox RC4 oder CC Doube B. mit Sicherheit auch nicht schlechter sind.


----------



## diddie40 (20. August 2012)

lukiluk schrieb:


> Der vanR stößt langsam an seine grenzen...
> 
> Danke!


 
was soll der neue dämpfer besser können?
der van r passt eigentlich gut zum rahmen. 
die zugstufe könnte einen ticken schneller sein, sonst vermisse ich nichts.
hat jemand schon mal beim service dünneres oel einfüllen lassen?


----------



## lukiluk (20. August 2012)

diddie40 schrieb:


> was soll der neue dämpfer besser können?
> der van r passt eigentlich gut zum rahmen.
> die zugstufe könnte einen ticken schneller sein, sonst vermisse ich nichts.
> hat jemand schon mal beim service dünneres oel einfüllen lassen?



also wenn man auch die compression einstellen könnte wärs schonmal gut 

ich glaub ich spar aber doch eher auf einen downhiller... das dh 722 hats mir eh angetan


----------



## marcelino86 (22. August 2012)

Hallo zusammen,
wollte mal meinen Frosch vorstellen...




...steht zum Verkauf http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/31074-lapierre-froggy-918-2011


----------



## Baschtimann (24. August 2012)

Hallo, hat schon mal jemand nen evolver im froggy probiert??
Gruß
Basti


----------



## dannyb (26. August 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

hat jemand schon irgendetwas von den 2013 Froggy's gehört oder gesehen? 

Über das Spicy, Zesty und den Downhiller hat man ja schon einiges gelesen - zum Froggy jedoch herrscht Funkstille. Was ist da los? 

Gruß,
Danny


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikedude001 (26. August 2012)

Das Froggy wird unverändert weitergebaut.
Das 218 fällt raus. 318 und Framekit wird es noch weiter geben. Keine Ahnung, ob es das 518 noch weiterhin geben wird.
Mehr nach der Eurobike.....


----------



## T-Rock (26. August 2012)

Hallo hab da mal ne Frage! Ich habe ein 918 Froggy von 2011 und bis jetzt ist eine einfache Saint Kurbelgarnitur verbaut. Ich will jetzt aber unbedingt auf eine zweifach umsteigen. Ich schwanke zwischen der Saint zweifach variante mit eine e thirteen Kettenführung oder einer Hammerschmidt Allmountain oder Freeride. Was könnt ihr den empfehlen oder zu was würdet ihr mir raten? Schon mal danke!
Viele Grüße Tolga


----------



## dannyb (26. August 2012)

Okay, Danke für die Info!


----------



## Asha'man (27. August 2012)

@T-Rock: Musst du selber wissen, was du möchtest. An der Hammerschmidt gefällt mir die deutlich größere Bodenfreiheit richtig gut. Schalten unter Last, etc. ist meiner Meinung nach ganz nett. 
Ich bleibe allein wegen dem Gewicht und weil es auch gut funktioniert bei Umwerfer und Kettenführung.


----------



## T-Rock (27. August 2012)

@ Asha man: welche kettenführung benutzt du?


----------



## Lock3 (27. August 2012)

T-Rock schrieb:


> Hallo hab da mal ne Frage! Ich habe ein 918 Froggy von 2011 und bis jetzt ist eine einfache Saint Kurbelgarnitur verbaut. Ich will jetzt aber unbedingt auf eine zweifach umsteigen. Ich schwanke zwischen der Saint zweifach variante mit eine e thirteen Kettenführung oder einer Hammerschmidt Allmountain oder Freeride. Was könnt ihr den empfehlen oder zu was würdet ihr mir raten? Schon mal danke!
> Viele Grüße Tolga




ich würde 2-fach fahren (und da dürfte dir eine XT oder SLX reichen  ) weil du so durch das große Kettenblatt den Kettenzug minimierst, auf dem kleinen Blatt ist der  jedoch wiederum gewollt um den Hinterbau aus dem Federweg zu halten und wippen zu unterdrücken, dürfte sich im Bergabmodus nicht so fein fahren auf Dauer wenn du die Hammerschmidt fahren würdest .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baschtimann (28. August 2012)

Hat echt noch niemand erfahrunegn mit nem Manitou Evolver??
gibts zur zeit zum schleuderpreis von 120â¬ bei CRC!
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=59824


----------



## Zerum (28. August 2012)

Ich könnte nur zum Revox was sagen, aber coil dämpfer funktionieren da drin ja prinzipiell alle gut, solang man n bissl was einstellen kann..


----------



## diddie40 (28. August 2012)

Baschtimann schrieb:


> Hat echt noch niemand erfahrunegn mit nem Manitou Evolver??
> gibts zur zeit zum schleuderpreis von 120 bei CRC!
> http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=59824


 
Dein link fürht zum Luftdämpfer mit kleiner Luftkammer. Ich habe mal einen Manitou ISX mit großer Luftkammer probiert. 
Im mittlerem Federbereich fühlt er sich komfortabeler an, als ein Coil-Dämpfer. Der Luftdämpfer gibt schneller mehr Federweg frei. Der große Nachteil ist allerdings, dass er nicht den vollen Federweg nutzt. Selbst bei extremen Sag von 40%, habe ich es nicht geschafft den Federweg zu nutzen, könnte mir vorstellen, dass das  bei dem Evolver mit kleiner Luftkammer noch extremer ist.
Ich fahre jetzt weiterhin den Van R mit Titanfeder. ( 600g ), mit nem Luftdämpfer würde ich nur 150g sparen und der coil funzt einfach gut


----------



## Baschtimann (28. August 2012)

Das problem mit den zu kleinen ider zu großen luftkammern hab ich schon am eigenen leib zu spüren bekommen daher die frage... aber woran erkennst du die kleine Luftkammer?? Gibts bei den manitou dämpfern ähnlich wie bei fox verschiedene luftkammergrößen? Beim evolver kann das luftvolumen ja mit eingestellt werden deshalb die überlegung das er ganz gut passen könnte.


----------



## lukiluk (30. August 2012)

kennt wer reach und stack vom froggy in größe 48?

wär super wenn mir da wer aushelfen könnte


----------



## Bikedude001 (30. August 2012)

Froggy 318 2013 ....
leider das Einzige Modell für 2013.
Den Rahmenkit von 2012 wird es noch weiterhin geben.


----------



## metal1986 (30. August 2012)

Schade, dass es nur noch eines gibt - und das nur mit Doppelbrücke...
Aber die Rahmenfarbe schaut echt gut aus auch mit diesem Design drauf


----------



## esbekaner (2. September 2012)

marcelino86 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> wollte mal meinen Frosch vorstellen...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 236232
> ...




den Frame krieg ich dieser Tage und will ihn aufbauen....


----------



## scott-bussi (13. September 2012)

Baschtimann schrieb:


> Hallo, hat schon mal jemand nen evolver im froggy probiert??
> Gruß
> Basti



Ja, ich habe einen eingebaut. Bin damit gut zufrieden. Den probehalber eingebauten Van R habe ich sofort wieder herausgeschmissen. 
Aber jetzt kommt das große ABER!
Mein Evolver nutzt nur ca. 60 mm Hub. Ein Problem was der Dämpfer wg. der zu großen Progression generell hat. Leider. Trotzdem funktioniert er so gut, daß mich das nicht weiter stört. Benutze das Froggy aber eher für FR-Touren. Für DH und Park habe ich einen Downhiller.


----------



## scott-bussi (13. September 2012)

Ich habe auch noch eine Frage zum Froggy.
Ich brauche einen neuen oder gebrauchten Umwerfer mit Direkt-Mount für den Frosch.
Welchen Typen brauche ich da genau? Ich habe hier einen, der zu hoch sitzt. Ich fahre vorne 2-fach und das Führungsblech ist ca. 2-3 cm über dem großen Ritzel (34er).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## metal1986 (13. September 2012)

z.B. dieser hier sollte passen:
http://www.bike-components.de/produ...erfer-E-Type-FD-M665-E-Top-Swing-2-fach-.html
http://www.google.de/products/catal...a=X&ei=-SFSUIacBo_Y4QSj2YD4AQ&ved=0CCYQ8wIwAQ


----------



## scott-bussi (13. September 2012)

Der ist 10-fach. Ich fahre aber 9-fach und nur ein 34er Kettenblatt.
Außerdem ist es ein Top Swing. Ich brauche einen Down pull oder Bottom pull.


----------



## diddie40 (13. September 2012)

scotti, lesen hilft:

*Schaltstufen:* 2-fach (in Kombination mit 9-fach
*Kettenblattgröße (max):* 36 Zähne
*Zugführung:* Dual Pull


----------



## scott-bussi (14. September 2012)

Stimmt!
Als ich gestern auf den Link gegangen bin, habe ich ob Du es galubst oder nicht einen anderen angezeigt bekommen!! (habe gerade extra meinen Verlauf v. gestern geprüft!)  Bei dem steht ausdrücklich nur für 10-fach Kette geeignet.

@metall1986
Danke für den Link. Ist wohl doch der richtige Umwerfer. Habe ich gerade geordert, aber bei Bike-Discount für 25


----------



## diddie40 (14. September 2012)

dann ist ja alles gut


----------



## metal1986 (14. September 2012)

@ scott-bussi: dass es den noch günstiger als in dem Link gibt hab ich mir schon fast gedacht - den Link hab ich ja nur wegen dem richtigen Modell gepostet.

Der muss auch auf jeden Fall passen - ich hab heut früh noch mal bei mir geschaut und ich hab genau den bei mir montiert und fahre 2x9 fach. ;-)


----------



## scott-bussi (14. September 2012)

metal1986 schrieb:


> @ scott-bussi: dass es den noch günstiger als in dem Link gibt hab ich mir schon fast gedacht - den Link hab ich ja nur wegen dem richtigen Modell gepostet.
> 
> Der muss auch auf jeden Fall passen - ich hab heut früh noch mal bei mir geschaut und ich hab genau den bei mir montiert und fahre 2x9 fach. ;-)



Danke noch mal!


----------



## T-Rock (24. September 2012)

Bitte um Hilfe!!!!
Ich bin mit meiner Fox Van 180 überhaupt nicht zufrieden und überlege mir jetzt eine Totem Solo Air 2013 oder eine Fox Float/Talas Kashima coat zu kaufen. Preislich ist es ja so das die Talas oder Float doppelt soviel kostet wie die Totem. Lohnt sich das?  Könnt ihr mir bitte etwas bei der Entscheidung helfen. Die Gabel ist für ein Froggy 918! Vielen Dank Grüße
Tolga


----------



## maxl111 (25. September 2012)

T-Rock schrieb:


> Bitte um Hilfe!!!!
> Ich bin mit meiner Fox Van 180 überhaupt nicht zufrieden und überlege mir jetzt eine Totem Solo Air 2013 oder eine Fox Float/Talas Kashima coat zu kaufen. Preislich ist es ja so das die Talas oder Float doppelt soviel kostet wie die Totem. Lohnt sich das?  Könnt ihr mir bitte etwas bei der Entscheidung helfen. Die Gabel ist für ein Froggy 918! Vielen Dank Grüße
> Tolga



Woran liegt das Problem? Ein Umstieg auf Float/Talas bzw. Solo Air ist bestimmt kein Aufstieg!

Normalerweise ist die Van die mit Abstand beste der genannten Gabel!
Ich hab vor kurzem von einer 2012 Talas 180 Kashima auf eine 2013 Van Kashima gewechselt und würde es sofort wieder tun. Habe auch schon eine Totem Coil und und eine 66er RC3 im Froggy gehabt, wobei die Van mit Abstand das Beste Stück von allen ist.

lg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikedude001 (25. September 2012)

Die Totem ist erste Sahne als Coil Version.
Jedoch ist bei der Solo Air das Luftvolumen zu groß. Die Gabel hat viel zu wenig Progression. Das Mehrgewicht würde ich in Kauf nehmen.
Bei Fox ist es immer Glücksache ob man eine Gute erwischt. Oft muss man die Gleitbuchsen bearbeiten damit die vernünftig ansprechen.


----------



## Zerum (25. September 2012)

Wie kann man ne Van RC2 nicht gut finden?  (vllt liegts ja auch daran dass nciht die richtige Feder verbaut ist?)
Aber wenn du sie verkaufen willst sag mir bescheid was du dafür noch haben willst  



Bikedude001 schrieb:


> Bei Fox ist es immer Glücksache ob man eine Gute erwischt



Sorry aber so einen Schmarrn hab ich ja noch nie gehört...


----------



## scott-bussi (25. September 2012)

T-Rock schrieb:


> Bitte um Hilfe!!!!
> Ich bin mit meiner Fox Van 180 überhaupt nicht zufrieden und überlege mir jetzt eine Totem Solo Air 2013 oder eine Fox Float/Talas Kashima coat zu kaufen. Preislich ist es ja so das die Talas oder Float doppelt soviel kostet wie die Totem. Lohnt sich das?  Könnt ihr mir bitte etwas bei der Entscheidung helfen. Die Gabel ist für ein Froggy 918! Vielen Dank Grüße
> Tolga



Also ich würde meine Totem Solo Air zum Tausch anbieten.
Mir gefällt die Funktion. Möchte aber gerne eine leichtere Gabel einbauen, da ich mit meinem Froggy eher Touren fahre.


----------



## T-Rock (25. September 2012)

Wenn das ganze an der Einstellung liegt wäre natürlich super! Die Gabel ist von einem froggy 518 aus 2011. Hat jemand eine Ahnung was für eine Feder da verbaut ist? Kann ich was an dem Preload  verstellen, bzw was verstelle ich da denn genau? Drehen lässt sich da ja nix!
Gruß Tolga


----------



## maxl111 (25. September 2012)

T-Rock schrieb:


> Wenn das ganze an der Einstellung liegt wäre natürlich super! Die Gabel ist von einem froggy 518 aus 2011. Hat jemand eine Ahnung was für eine Feder da verbaut ist? Kann ich was an dem Preload  verstellen, bzw was verstelle ich da denn genau? Drehen lässt sich da ja nix!
> Gruß Tolga



Hallo,

also du hast schon die RC2 Kartusche, was bedeutet dass du Low- und Highspeeddruckstufe hast.

Mit Preload kann man nur die Feder vorspannen, was lediglich dem Niveausgleich ( Negativfederweg ) dient.

lg maxl


----------



## metal1986 (25. September 2012)

Bikedude001 schrieb:


> Die Totem ist erste Sahne als Coil Version.


Dem kann ich nur zustimmen. Ich fahre die 2011er Totem Coil in meinem Froggy 518 und bin sehr zufrieden. Einziger Nachteil is das recht hohe Gewicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lock3 (25. September 2012)

ne getunte und wenig gefahrene, Totem hätte ich auch noch zum tauschen...

hier mein Froggy, steht praktisch nur noch im Keller, überlege daher es nun aufzugeben....


----------



## T-Rock (26. September 2012)

Ich war heute im Bike n Style in Heidelberg, hab mal über die Gabel drüberschauen lassen. Die Jungs haben mir auch bestätigt das die Gabel nicht richtig anspricht ich werde sie jetzt erst mal in den Service geben und hoffen das sie danach besser funktioniert.


----------



## Asha'man (3. Oktober 2012)

T-Rock schrieb:


> @ Asha man: welche kettenführung benutzt du?



Sorry, habe die Frage erst jetzt gesehen. Fahre eine custom schaltbare Kettenführung von Locke. ca. 35g schwer und 2 Fach schaltbar. Funktioniert eigentlich tadellos, aber die Kette ist mir schon ein paar Mal runter gefallen. Was mit der e13 nie passiert ist.


----------



## Lock3 (3. Oktober 2012)

Asha'man schrieb:


> Sorry, habe die Frage erst jetzt gesehen. Fahre eine custom schaltbare Kettenführung von Locke. ca. 35g schwer und 2 Fach schaltbar. Funktioniert eigentlich tadellos, aber die Kette ist mir schon ein paar Mal runter gefallen. Was mit der e13 nie passiert ist.



Klinke ich mich mal ein, bei der neuen Version springt die Kette nicht mehr ab, hochziehen ist nun auch nicht mehr moeglich (Gab es da bis auf den Rohlercoaster eig eine Fuehrung die das je verhindert hat?), Gewicht ist auf unter 30g gesunken, ganz unhoerbar ist die Kefue allerdings nicht mehr, da ich nun auf einen Gleitblock setze zugunsten wesentlich besserer Schlammperformance und weniger Verschleiszteile die laufende Kosten verursachen koennen.


----------



## Lock3 (1. Dezember 2012)

Hi Leute, da ich immer weniger biken gehe wird das Fully nun verkauft, bei Interesse klick mich!


----------



## Mkraba (3. Dezember 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin am überlegen mir ein Froggy zu kaufen aber in zwei Dingen nicht ganz sicher und denke ihr könnt mir helfen. Ich möchte es als Enduro einsetzen, also man muss gut den Berg hoch kommen können und bequem und gut wieder herunter. Mein "Hausstrecke" geht alleine schon 7-8 Km über ebene Feldwege / Landstraße, bis ich im Wald bin. Die Trails im Wald sind zum Teil steil, meist technisch anspruchsvoll und sehr häufig auch im groben Gelände (Steine, Wurzeln). Daher nun meine beiden Fragen:
- wie gut kommt man mit einem Froggy den Berg hoch? Klar das Gewicht ist das eine, aber die Geometrie ist das andere. Wie verhält es sich bei euch, kommt ihr mit dem Froggy so leicht hoch wie mit anderen (leichteren?) Rädern, oder ist es bedeutend anstrengender?
- wegen des Dämpfers bin ich mir noch unschlüssig. Fox DHX 5.0 Air oder DHX RC 4? Den Air kann man mit einem Hebel wesentlich härter/träger stellen, was für Uphill einen Vorteil bedeuten kann. Wie ist es beim RC 4 am Froggy, ist der mehr auf Abfahrten orientiert als der Air?

Ich freue mich auf eure Antworten.


----------



## Zerum (3. Dezember 2012)

Moin Mkraba 
Naja also es kommt nur darauf an was du machen willst mit dem Bike, auf sonst nix.
Das Froggy ist und bleibt ein Freerider, und der Begriff bezeichnet meiner Meinung nach einfach Bikes, die man als Option zum Downhiller nutzt, wenn man ne Tour fährt bei der es nicht nur bergab geht, aber WENN es dann runtergeht, es auch Spaß macht richtig ordentlich runterzustempeln. (und nicht mit "Jogging-Geschwindigkeit" rumzurollen.) Für Schrittgeschwindigkeit braucht man nämlich meiner Meinung nach nichtmal ein Fully um auch verblockte Passagen rel. komfortabel runterzukommen. Man muss schon bedenken: das sind 18! cm die das Fröschlein an FW hat. Das sind dann schon echt fette Wurzeln / Steine  
Freerider sind einfach nur abgespeckte Downhiller, die sich sogar erstaunlich ähnlich fahren wenn man sein Fahrwerk gut einstellen kann  Nur dass man damit eben auch noch bergauf kommt.

Aber ich versuche deine Fragen mal möglichst der Reihenfolge nach zu beantworten:

Du schreibst dass die Trails bei dir "meist technisch anspruchsvoll" sind. Das heißt für mich also weniger Geschwindigkeit, und mehr Hinterradversetzen, Gleichgewicht halten etc.
Das geht mit weniger FW besser als mit mehr. Da hat das Froggy also eher Nachteile gegenüber klassischen Enduros.
Die "sehr häufigen Steine und Wurzeln" machen dann aber natürlich wieder mehr Spaß, je mehr Federweg man hat 

Bergaufeigenschaften vom Froggy halte ich für sehr gut, allerdings kann ich da ehrlich gesagt auch fast nur Vergleiche zu anderen 180mm-travel-Freeridern machen. (ein Freund von mir fährt zB das Socom von Intense mit ner 180er Singlecrown Gabel. Von den 2cm mehr FW am Heck gegenüber meinem Froggy merke ich eigntl nix, und bergauf geht das Froggy def. besser)

Allerdings würde ich behaupten wollen, dass gängige (und auch als solche betitelten) Enduros besser bergauf gehen. Haben halt dann ein bisschen weniger Federweg aber sind dafür auch leichter und haben ein strafferes Fahrweg um beim Treten nicht so viel zu wippen. (alles Pluspunkte um den Berg hoch zu kommen)

Was die Dämpferwahl angeht wird mir hier wohl jeder zustimmen, dass der DHX 5.0 Air im Froggy einfach Null funktioniert. Mit dem RC4 bist du wesentlich besser beraten, (fahre ich im Moment auch noch) dann hast du aber ein Mini-Downhill-Bike 

Ich glaube das was du suchst ist ein Vivid Air oder ein Double Barrel Air.
Die vereinen die guten Eigenschaften der Coil Dämpfer (Ansprechverhalten / Progression) mit denen von vorherigen Luftdämpfern. (Gewicht)
Außerdem kannst du dann unterwegs bzw. auf dem Weg bergauf, wenn du feststellst dass das Heck viel zu soft ist, einfach ein bisschen mehr Luft reinpusten. (vorausgesetzt du hast ne Dämpferpumpe mit)

Hoffe geholfen zu haben, Grüße


----------



## scott-bussi (3. Dezember 2012)

Das Froggy ist sicher einer der besten Tourenfreerider, aber eben immer noch ein Freerider. Wenn du eher schwerer bist, gibt ein Freerider mehr Sicherheit und hat def. mehr Reserven. 
Ich fahre mit dem Froggy alles. Meistens Freeridetouren zw. 20 u. 30 km. Wenn man es leicht aufbaut (leichte Räder, Luftdämpfer - oder Coil mit Titanfeder, Teleskopstütze und auch sonst auf´s Gewicht achtet) kann es eine sehr gute alternative zum Enduro sein. Dann kann man auf ca. 15 kg kommen. Viel weniger haben Enduros auch nicht.
Bergauf geht es für einen Freerider super. Sehr antriebsneutral und ohne viel wippen.


----------



## diddie40 (3. Dezember 2012)

ich fahre mein froggy zu 90% auf endurotouren. man kann mit dem bike super auch steile rampen hochfahren. würde auf jedenfall einen stahlfederdämpfer fahren, (ich fahre den Fox Van R mit Titanfeder), die Luftdämpfer sind im allgemeinen zu progressiv. für touren habe ich mir einen leichteren Lrs gekauft, habe jetzt knapp unter 15kg, macht richtig spaß, da man beim dh richtig reserven hat.


----------



## scott-bussi (3. Dezember 2012)

Genau Diddi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freedom-Rider (6. Dezember 2012)

werd den winter bei mir mal die Lager wechseln / Säubern weiß einer wo sich Lager befinden und wo nur Buksen.
Hat jemand die genauen Maße und Anzahl der Lager bei nem froggy 09 parat?


----------



## Freizeit-biker (6. Dezember 2012)

Die Lagersätze kannst du am besten über einen Bikehändler kaufwn. Wende dich am besten an bikedude001 hier aus dem Forum. Der ist top.
Die Gleitlager hinten gibts zwar auch von Igus. Die sind aber bei den benötigten Stückzahlen teurer als bei LP.

Gruss Uwe


----------



## supperharry (6. Dezember 2012)

Servus,
am Froggy-Team aus 2012 sind es zwei 6902 am Hauptlager, vier 6802 an der Schwinge zwischen den Rahmen und Dämpfer und zwei Gleitlager am Hinterbau (bezeichnung kenne ich leider nicht). Achte auf die Hauptachse. Wenn sie aus irgendeinem Grung im Fahrbetrieb sich mitdrehen lässt, dann reibt sie sich ab und kriegt ein Spiel.

Gruß


----------



## supperharry (7. Dezember 2012)

Hallo Biker,

wo bekomme ich einen SAG-Indicatorring für den Froggy?

Gruß


----------



## diddie40 (8. Dezember 2012)

http://www.radstand-bielefeld.de/index.php/cat/c85_Ersatzteile-Lapierre.html


----------



## Freedom-Rider (8. Dezember 2012)

supperharry schrieb:


> Hallo Biker,
> 
> wo bekomme ich einen SAG-Indicatorring für den Froggy?
> 
> Gruß



Welche Funktion hat der eigendlich ?


----------



## metal1986 (9. Dezember 2012)

Is nur ein nettes Hilfsmittel um den Sag am Hinterbau einzustellen. (Also nicht unbedingt funktionsrelevant)
Da is auf der Strebe ein Aufkleber mit ner Sklala und man stellt den Sag Indikator, also den Klemmring mit der Spitze auf 0 ein. Wenn man dann draufsitzt sollte der Sagindikator im markierten Bereich sein, damit der Sag optimal eingestellt ist.


----------



## supperharry (10. Dezember 2012)

richtig,
wenn es kostengünstig sein sollte, reicht auch ein kabelbinder. 

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/912068


----------



## eljugador (11. Dezember 2012)

Hi könnte mir mal einer mal schnell sagen was ich am froggy für ein umwerffer brauch bei ner zweifach kurbel. e typ und sram S3 war es oder ?top oder down pull? mfg Michel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## metal1986 (11. Dezember 2012)

Das scheint auch eine der beliebtesten Fragen der Froggy Fahrer zu sein ;-)
Ich glaub den folgenden Link hab ich schon mehrmals gepostet im Verlauf dieses Threads:
http://www.bike-components.de/produ...erfer-E-Type-FD-M665-E-Top-Swing-2-fach-.html
Bei SRAM weiß ich leider nicht genau was da ans Froggy passt für 2-fach.

[edit]
gibt natürlich auch andere als den SLX, das soll nur ein Beispiel sein.
[edit]


----------



## Freizeit-biker (12. Dezember 2012)

Der SRAM passt auch. Der hat den Vorteil, dass das anschrauben des Schaltzugs nicht si fummelig ist. Ich hab den am Zesty. Das ist ja bei Froggy, Spicy und Zesty identisch.


Gruss Uwe


----------



## eljugador (12. Dezember 2012)

Freizeit-biker schrieb:


> Der SRAM passt auch. Der hat den Vorteil, dass das anschrauben des Schaltzugs nicht si fummelig ist. Ich hab den am Zesty. Das ist ja bei Froggy, Spicy und Zesty identisch.
> 
> 
> Gruss Uwe



Jop also den slx 2fach kenn ich ja  aber will gern nen möglich leichten von sram aber eben welche Standard ich glaube zu wissen S3 aber nun gibt es bestimmt welche die nicht passen  deshalb meine Frage .Vielen dank schon mal


----------



## Freedom-Rider (12. Dezember 2012)

kann ich bei meinem 2009 froggy eine 135 X 12 Narbe verbaun ?

gruß Philipp


----------



## metal1986 (12. Dezember 2012)

*lol*
Das Ding das du meinst heißt immer noch Nabe, eine Narbe hat man nur nach einer Verletzung oder so...
Beim 2009er Froggy passt eine 135x10 Achse und somit auch nur eine 135x10 Nabe.

Gruß m.


----------



## Zerum (12. Dezember 2012)

Es gibt Reduziersteckachsen von 135x12 auf 135x10.
Also: Ja, kannst du verbauen, brauchst halt sone Achse 
Beim Rest stimme ich metal1986 zu.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freedom-Rider (13. Dezember 2012)

Danke für die Infos
Das mit der Narbe muss wohl ein Tippfehöe gewesen sein


----------



## Deleted 104857 (14. Dezember 2012)

Moin,
baue mir auch gerade einen Frosch auf.
Welche Federhärte empfehlt ihr bei 84 kg Abtropfgewicht, 300er oder eher 350er?


----------



## Freizeit-biker (14. Dezember 2012)

Schlecht zu sagen. Kommt auf deine Fahrweise an. Plan am besten beide Federn ein. Für grobe Park oder DH Geschichten mit Drops kannst da warscheinlich schon ganz gut die 350er gebrauchen. Auf Trails etc. ist die 300er warscheinlich besser geeignet. Da wird die 350er schon zu hart sein.


----------



## Zerum (14. Dezember 2012)

Ich würde dir zur 350er raten.
Bin selber in deiner Gewichtsklasse und die 350er passt mir eigentlich perfekt


----------



## Deleted 104857 (14. Dezember 2012)

Danke für die Antworten, ich denke, ich probiere mal die 350er.


----------



## metal1986 (14. Dezember 2012)

Ich bin fahrfertig bei 80-85kg und fahr ne 300er. Passt mir perfekt - fährt sich schön weich.


----------



## Monche (30. Dezember 2012)

Meine neuste Errungenschaft.... Heute die zweite ausfahrt gehabt... Das Teil mach ne mega Laune... 

Bin bis vor 3tagen ein canyon nerve am gefahren. Fahre hauptsächlich endurotouren oder bissl freeride. Der Frosch geht echt erstaunlich gut bergauf... Fast schon so wie das 2kg leichtere nerve. Aber bergab ist es echt ne Wucht.... Jede Wurzel oder jeder Kicker macht ne menge Laune ;-) 

Gruß Monche


----------



## Monche (30. Dezember 2012)

metal1986 schrieb:


> Ich bin fahrfertig bei 80-85kg und fahr ne 300er. Passt mir perfekt - fährt sich schön weich.



Ich fahre auch ne 300er und wiege fahrfertig ca. 76kg. Allerdings habe ich keine Ahnung wie viel federweg der Dämpfer ausnutzt. Ist es normal dass der van r keinen Gummiring an der kolbenstange hat?


----------



## Deleted 104857 (4. Januar 2013)

Sodele, fertig. Ich freue mich schon auf die erste Ausfahrt.


----------



## Feldstecher (4. Januar 2013)

Ja dann viel Spass, wirste auch haben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## metal1986 (4. Januar 2013)

sehr schön aufgebaut!!! 
schicke Laufräder...


----------



## Deleted 104857 (4. Januar 2013)

metal1986 schrieb:


> sehr schön aufgebaut!!!
> schicke Laufräder...



Danke

edit sagt: an Euch beide.


----------



## T-Rock (9. Januar 2013)

Halle an alle, hab mal ne Frage!
Muss ich was bestimmtes beachten wenn ich an mein froogy 918 aus 2011 ein Hammerschmidt dran machen will? Oder geht das Problemlos. Ich habe im augenblick eine Saint 1-Fach drauf und ein Saint Schaltwerk. HAbe auch beide Schalthebel von der Saint. Kann ich die Schalthebel und das Schaltwerk weiter benutzen oder muß ich da auch neue kaufen. Ach ja noch was das Pimp kit für die Hammerschmidt ist die für die AM und FR version oder nur für eine von beiden.
So schon mal vielen Dank und beste Grüße
Tolga


----------



## Bikedude001 (9. Januar 2013)

Die Hammerschmidt kannst du problemlos montieren. Laut Sram geht der Saint Trigger nicht, könnte mir aber vorstellen dass er doch funktioniert, da Sram und Shimano vorne gleich übersetzt sind. Vielleicht hat ja jemand schonmal die Kombi getestet ?
WTF ist ein Pimp Kit ??


----------



## T-Rock (9. Januar 2013)

HAHAH Geil "WTF ist ein Pimp Kit".....
Hier check mal oder einfach mal bei Google eingeben
http://www.nicolai.net/128-0-HS+Pimp+Kit.html

Danke Dude


----------



## Bikedude001 (10. Januar 2013)

Jetzt ist die Bildungslücke auch wieder geschlossen. Danke !

Um nochmal zu deiner Frage zurückzukommen. Das Bauteil ist bei AM und FR Kurbel gleich. Kannste also auf beide bauen.


----------



## Monche (10. Januar 2013)

Hey. Hat das 2010er froggy ne andere Achse hinten? Ich Messe 10mm anstatt 9mm schnellspanner. Oder wohne ich hinterm Mond?


----------



## metal1986 (10. Januar 2013)

Also das 2009 er hat auch ne 10mm Achse. So weit ich weiß wurde das ab dem 2011 er Modell auf 12mm geändert.
Dass es mal 9mm gab wäre mir nicht bekannt.


----------



## maxl111 (10. Januar 2013)

Hallo,

nachdem ich mein 2009er Froggy mit meinem Crossmax SX LRS mit 9mm Schnellspanner genauso gefahren bin wie mit der optionalen 10mm Schraubachse, behaupte ich mal dass Beides möglich ist.

lg maxl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## metal1986 (10. Januar 2013)

maxl111 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> nachdem ich mein 2009er Froggy mit meinem Crossmax SX LRS mit 9mm Schnellspanner genauso gefahren bin wie mit der optionalen 10mm Schraubachse, behaupte ich mal dass Beides möglich ist.
> 
> lg maxl




Das is ja interessant, hab noch nie gehört, dass das jemand mit ner 9mm Achse fährt. Aber vorstellen kann ich mir, dass es geht. Ist es nicht so, dass die äußeren Kanten der Nabe in den Ausfallenden anliegen und nicht die Achse? Is irgendwie schwer zu beschreiben...


----------



## maxl111 (11. Januar 2013)

metal1986 schrieb:


> Ist es nicht so, dass die äußeren Kanten der Nabe in den Ausfallenden anliegen und nicht die Achse? Is irgendwie schwer zu beschreiben...



Genau so ist es! Der Schnellspanner bzw. die Schraubachse habe nie Kontakt mit dem Ausfallende, da hier das Bauteil der Nabe im Ausfallende aufliegt!

lg maxl


----------



## metal1986 (11. Januar 2013)

Von daher ist es dann auch gut vorstellbar, dass in für 10mm Achsen ausgeführten Ausfallenden auch 9mm Achsen ohne Probleme funktionnieren. Es sind ja beides Schnellspannsysteme, die von außen mit gleich großen "Tellern" auf die Ausfallenden drücken...

Was allerdings nicht funktioniert - allein schon wegen der Einbaubreite - bei einem 2011 er oder neueren Froggy eine Schnellspannachse zu verwenden, da seit 2011 142x12 verbaut ist.


----------



## janh88 (12. Januar 2013)

Für 2013 





[/url][/IMG]


----------



## eljugador (13. Januar 2013)

Hallo zusammen, nachdem gerade leider überall bei uns im  Oberallgäu das weiße zeug rumliegt und man nicht zum Fahren kommt, stehe  ich vor der schweren Entscheidung ob es sich für mich rentiert ein  neues bike aufzubauen. Die letzten 4 Jahre bin ich ein Lapierre Froggy  gefahren  mit dem auch sehr zufrieden bin , jedoch hätte ich  blödsinnigerweise gern mal was neues das viellecht ehre Richtung  Tourenenduro geht. Es  reichen mir auch 160mm Federweg  nachdem ich   nicht mehr alt zu oft im Bikepark bin maximal 2 mal im Monat. auf was  ich sehr viel Wert lege ist die Wendigkeit und Agilität des Bikes. Ich  fahre momentan auch noch ein specialize stumpjumper elite von 2011 und  bin sehr angetan von der Wendigkeit und der ausnutzung des hinternen  Federwegs und dem hinterbau im allgemeinen , jedoch ist das Bike auf  manchen strecken trotzdem leicht überfordert (oder ich mit dem Bike J).
  Also welche Räder mir schon mal sehr gut gefallen:
1.       Das Alutech fanes ( da könnte ich eine 2.0 Rahmen  günstig bekommen) 
2.    Das Caver icb bike als rahmen set ( zu diesem bike kann man leider noch nicht allzu viel sagen)
3.       Das canyon Stiver( leider nicht mehr als Rahmenset erhältlich)
4.       Oder mein Froggy umbauen zweites Kettenblatt usw.

  Was würdet ihr mir Raten und vor allem habt ihr einen Vergleich  zwischen den bike? Was ist positiv was negativ an den jeweiligen Bikes ?  Würde mich über nützliche Antworten freuen.


  Mit freundlichen Grüßen Michèl         
                                                                                       __________________
                Verkaufe meien Rocky Mountain Flatline


----------



## metal1986 (13. Januar 2013)

Servus,
cool - noch jemand aus dem Oberallgäu ^^
Also das Alutech Fanes is mit Sicherheit eine sehr schicke Angelegenheit. Damit kann man sicher ein top Tourenenduro aufbauen!!!
Ich selber fahre ein Lapierre Froggy mit 2x9fach Schaltung und bin sehr zufrieden mit den Toureneigenschaften. Evtl. rüste ich kommenden Sommer auf ne absenkbare Gabel um.
Aber selbst ohne absenkbare Gabel sind die Bergaufeigenschaften super. Dämpfer mit Pro Pedal oder Ähnliches vorausgesetzt. Wippt kaum und lässt sich auch längere Anstiege problemlos hochtreten, vorausgesetzt man hat etwas Power in den Oberschenkeln ^^

Bergab is es dafür dann unschlagbar!!! Wenn man es also nicht auf eine hoche Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit anlegt sondern eher bergauffährt um es runter dann richtig krachen zu lassen is das Froggy echt top. Ich mag meines nimmer hergeben - höchstens im Tausch gegen ein Alutech Fanes...

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eljugador (13. Januar 2013)

metal1986 schrieb:


> Servus,
> cool - noch jemand aus dem Oberallgäu ^^
> Also das Alutech Fanes is mit Sicherheit eine sehr schicke Angelegenheit. Damit kann man sicher ein top Tourenenduro aufbauen!!!
> Ich selber fahre ein Lapierre Froggy mit 2x9fach Schaltung und bin sehr zufrieden mit den Toureneigenschaften. Evtl. rüste ich kommenden Sommer auf ne absenkbare Gabel um.
> ...




Ja wie gesagt ich bin auch echt super zufrieden mit dem froggy, aber es ist mir ein bisschen overkilled langsam war eben früher viel im bikepark unterwegs, aber hätte jetzt gern eher etwas verspielteres 
das eben auch vielleicht noch nen tick besser berg aufgeht.
Bin jetzt eben echt bisschen verwöhnt von dem stumpjumper auch wenn mir bewusst ist das die Bikes nicht zu vergleichen sind.


----------



## eh6 (18. Januar 2013)

Servus,

kann mir jemand sagen was ein aktueller Froggy Rahmen in M wiegt???
Mit oder ohne Dämper, ist egal.


----------



## T-Rock (18. Januar 2013)

Hallo leute bin immer noch dabei mein Froogy auf zweifach umzurüsten. Komme aber im Augenblick nicht so richtig klar. Ich hätte zwar jemand der mir beim zusammen schrauben hilft aber keine Ahnung welche Kurbel zu welchen Kettenblättern und ob diesen dann zu meinem Saint Schaltwerk (neunfach passen)....Ich augenblick ist verbaut eine SAint Kurbelgarnitur einfach, Saintschaltwerk, Kassette neunfach, HAbe auch beide Saint Schaltgriffe 2/9 Fach, Kettenführung e thirteen single. Würde gerne soviel wie möglich von den alten Komponenten wieder benutzen!
So.....
Ich hatte an diese Kurbel gedacht...
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p31535_LG1--Single-Double-68-73mm-Kurbel-.html
Die Froogys (meins 918 2011) haben doch 68-73 Gehäusebreite oder?

dann wollte ich diese Kettenführung dazu...
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p32024_TRS--Dual-Kettenfuehrung-inkl--Bashguard-.html
die müßte doch auch an das Froogy gehen...

kann ich zu diesen zwei Komponenten mein Saint innenlager benutzen oder was für eins brauch ich da und wie mach man das mit den Kettenblättern. Auf was muß ich achten welche nehme ich da am besten. Es wäre super cool von euch wenn ihr mir bei der Zusammenstellung etwas helfen könntet!!!
Daaaaaannnkkkkkeeeee und viele Grüße
Tolga


----------



## Freizeit-biker (25. Januar 2013)

Hallo zusammen, 
Von Shimano gibts seit dem letzten Jahr ja den Dirct Mount Standard für die Montage des hintern Schaltwerks.
Da ich des häufigeren schon beim Einbau des HR geflucht habe, weil es 
sich wiedr irgendo verheddert hat.
Hat schon mal jemand ein Direct Mount Schaltauge für den OST Hintrbau gesehen? Gibt es soetwss irgendwo zu kaufen?


Gruss Uwe


----------



## Asha'man (25. Januar 2013)

Hi,

wie habt ihr die Leitung für eure Remote Sattelstützen am Froggy verlegt? Irgendwelche Besonderheiten, die ich beachten sollte? Gibt es eine optimale Kabelverlegung?

Grüße,
Thomas


----------



## scott-bussi (25. Januar 2013)

Verstehe die Frage nicht ganz. Unter´m Oberrohr sind doch extra Anschläge für den Zug. Also gibt es doch gar nicht viel zu überlegen. Hängt natürlich auch davon ab wo der Zug an der Stütze befestigt ist.


----------



## Freizeit-biker (25. Januar 2013)

Bei meinem 718 sind 2 Leitungsbefestigungen unter dem Oberrohr. Dort habe ich Leitungsclips von Jagwire 
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p13985_Klammer-C-Clip-.html genommen.

Die Leitung duch die obere Öffnung der Wippe und dann das Sttelrohr hoch.  

Am Sattelrohr habe ich mit Kabelbinderschlaufen eine Führung gebaut, durch die das Remote Kabel hinten keine Schlaufe bildet, sodern nach vorn durchgeschoben wird. 
Leider momentan keine Fotos, da das Froggy schon im Flugkoffer steckt.
Bei Bedarf erinnere mich in 10 Tagen noch mal dran.


----------



## Asha'man (25. Januar 2013)

An meinem 2009er 518 gibts nichts am Oberrohr. 

Ok, ich werde dann Hose Line Guides von Rock Shox verwenden und das Kabel auch einfach am Oberrohr entlang verlegen. 
Wollte eigentlich primär wissen, ob es irgendwelche Besonderheiten bei der Verlegung gibt. Anscheinend nicht. 

Danke euch!


----------



## Freizeit-biker (25. Januar 2013)

Es gibt von Jagwire auch Klebepads für die C-Clips. die musst du aber sehr sorgfältig und vollflächig aufkleben, sonst fallen die mit der Zeit wieder ab. 
Am Zesty hält es bei mir inzwischen. Die habe ich beim Zesty da angebracht, wo bei meinem Froggy die Halterungen angeschweisst sind.
Eine Schlaufe aus 3 Kabelbindern (Einen um das Rohr, eine Offenen Schlaufe und einen 3. um die Beiden zu verbinden, also eine 8 bauen) tuts genau so gut, ist billiger und nicht so auffällig.


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (25. Januar 2013)

Es gibt selbstklebende Leitungsführungen aus (dünnem) Alu. Die Klebefläche ist bei denen biegsam und die Dinger halten an meinem Spicy jetzt anderthalb Jahre.

Huch, da oben steht's ja schon. Genau die Pads meine ich. Wenn man sie vor dem Ankleben an die Rundung vom Oberrohr anpasst, hält das gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Newbiee (28. Januar 2013)

Hey Leute, hat jemand eine Empfehlung, was für einen Steuersatz ich in meinem 318er Froggy von 2011 benutzen soll, wenn ich ne Boxxer einbauen will? 
Irgendwelche Erfahrungen/Tipps?


----------



## Monche (28. Januar 2013)

Hi. Ich habe vor mir demnächst einen neuen lrs zu gönnen, da der jetzige vom 2010er 318 nicht das gelbe vom Ei ist. 

Ich dachte da an die Hope hoops mit Ztr Flow ex. 

Jetzt meine Frage. Im Flow ex thread wurde mir gesagt dass das hr am froggy 2mm versetzt zentriert wird. Ist das wirklich der Fall?


----------



## en_masse (28. Januar 2013)

Ob es genau 2mm sind kann ich nicht sagen, aber versetzt stimmt auf jeden Fall.
Hatte mir auch hope mit der flow felge bestellt und sie dann nochmal nachzentrieren lassen...

Einfach gut der Frosch. Freue mich schon auf die kommende Saison


----------



## en_masse (28. Januar 2013)




----------



## scott-bussi (29. Januar 2013)

en_masse schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 244886



Schöne Hecke!


----------



## Fantoum (29. Januar 2013)

Hi, ich hab in meinem Froggy seit etwa einem halben Jahr einen Cane Creek 40 eingebaut.
Allerdings macht das untere 1,5-Zoll-Lager immer Geräusche; ich habe es zwar schon gereinigt und mit neuem Fett versehen, allerdings isitzt der innere Lagerring so locker zwischen den Kugeln/ist kleiner als die Dichtung, dass Dreck sehr schnell reinkommt.

Ist das normal oder würde ein neues Lager Abhilfe verschaffen (das alte Lager scheint nicht beschädigt!)? Wenn ja, wieso sitzen beim 1,5-Zoll-Lager die Ringe nicht genauso fest wi ebeim 1,125-Zoll-lager, das oben verbaut ist?


----------



## scott-bussi (29. Januar 2013)

Das untere Lager wird sehr stark belastet. Als ich nach einem Jahr mal reingeguckt habe ist die eine Lagerschale auf dem Konus gewesen und die andere mit den Kugeln saß noch kurz in der Lagerschale. Die Kugeln suche ich immer noch auf dem Fußboden. Das obere Lager war bei mir auch noch gut. Ich habe mir ein komplettes neues Steuerlager gekauft und nur das untere Lager in den alten Steuersatz gebaut. Bei dem Preis zum Glück verschmerzbar.


----------



## metal1986 (29. Januar 2013)

T-Rock schrieb:


> Hallo leute bin immer noch dabei mein Froogy auf zweifach umzurüsten. Komme aber im Augenblick nicht so richtig klar. Ich hätte zwar jemand der mir beim zusammen schrauben hilft aber keine Ahnung welche Kurbel zu welchen Kettenblättern und ob diesen dann zu meinem Saint Schaltwerk (neunfach passen)....Ich augenblick ist verbaut eine SAint Kurbelgarnitur einfach, Saintschaltwerk, Kassette neunfach, HAbe auch beide Saint Schaltgriffe 2/9 Fach, Kettenführung e thirteen single. Würde gerne soviel wie möglich von den alten Komponenten wieder benutzen!



Falls du deine alten einfach Saint Kurbeln weiter verwenden möchtest funktinieren auch E13 Double Shiftrings. Das sind zwei Kettenblätter für Einfachkurbeln.
Bsp.: http://bikeparts-online.de/bpo_new/site_frameset.php?page=art&id=249678
Ich hätte auch noch welche übrig, weil ich mal zwei bestellt hab und nur eines Verbaut hab. Zähneanzahl müsste ich nachschauen. Ich glaube 36-22.

Grüße


----------



## Asha'man (30. Januar 2013)

So, nach drei Jahren ist es passiert. Innenlager voll Wasser und hinüber nach einer sehr schlammigen Ausfahrt.  Jetzt ärgert mich die Pressfit Grütze mal wieder...

Ich werde um ein- und auspressen des Innenlagers nicht herum kommen, oder? 
Ein normales Saint Innenlager kann das ja nicht sein?! Die Gewinde kann ich ja schlecht einpressen?! Und BSA68/73???

Woher bekomme ich ein passendes? Bei bc.de gibts nur das normale, aber das kann ja nicht gehen?!
https://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p21521_Saint-Innenlager-SM-BB80-Hollowtech-II-.html

Danke euch!
Thomas

ps: Kaputtes Fahrrad nervt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## diddie40 (30. Januar 2013)

Welches frggy hat denn ein eingepresstes innenlager.
meines ist das "normale" bsa lager


----------



## metal1986 (30. Januar 2013)

Das verlinkte Innenlager sollte das richtige fürs Froggy sein. Genau das hab ich bei mir verbaut.


----------



## Bikedude001 (30. Januar 2013)

Die Froggys haben alle geschraubte BSA Lager kein Pressfit.
Da passen die Standartlager 68/73 von entsprechenden Kurbelhersteller rein.
Sram GXP , Shimano Saint oder was auch immer für ne Kurbel verbaut ist.


----------



## Zerum (30. Januar 2013)

kleiner Tipp: bei Rose sind die Hollowtech Innenlager am billigsten 
http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/shimano-innenlagerschalen-hollowtech-ii-sm-bb80/aid:330942


----------



## Asha'man (30. Januar 2013)

Oh Mann...ihr habt alle Recht. Ich hab gerad nochmal geschaut. Mein Zesty hat eingepresste Innenlager und deshalb habe ich irgendwie darauf geschlossen, dass es beim Froggy auch so ist. Ist natürlich Quatsch. *facepalm*

Neues Saint IL ist bestellt. Danke euch!


----------



## Deleted 104857 (30. Januar 2013)

Monche schrieb:


> Im Flow ex thread wurde mir gesagt dass das hr am froggy 2mm versetzt zentriert wird. Ist das wirklich der Fall?



Ist das auch beim 2012er Froggy mt 142mm Ausfallenden so, und wenn ja wieviel?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Monche (30. Januar 2013)

baumschubser schrieb:


> Ist das auch beim 2012er Froggy mt 142mm Ausfallenden so, und wenn ja wieviel?



ist ne gute Frage.
ich war eben bei meinem laufrad bauer bei dem ich letztens mein hr lager getauscht bekommen habe.

er meinte mein laufrad läuft genau mittig. im eingebauten zustand sieht man zwar, wenn man genau hinschaut, dass es ne kleine abweichung gibt... 

Wenn mir das mit dem aussermittig zentrieren hier im forum nicht gesagt wurde, dann hätte ich es nie bemerkt..


----------



## bascopeach (4. Februar 2013)

Moin Freunde,

n Buddy von mir upgradet gerade sein Froggy 318 (ich glaube 2010)

Neue Gabel ist da, neue Laufräder kommen auch und neue Bremsanlage...

Ich will ihn, nach seiner anfänglich eigenen Idee, unbedingt überreden das Teil noch zu lacken, bzw. eloxieren zu lassen.

Gibts hier bei euch Leute mit ner Custom-Lackierung?

Das schwarz eloxierte habe ich schon gesehen, monster gut!! (Mittlerweile gibt es übrigens die BOS S*toy in allen Eloxal-Farben, falls das blau immer noch aktuell ist  )

Ich würde mich über Fotos von euren Lack/Raw/Eloxal- Aktionen total freuen!

Die reibe ich ihm dann alle unter die Nase 

P.S.: Er hat den Rahmen mit Schnellspanner, was habt ihr da drin um mehr Steifigkeit zu bekommen? Taugt da dat Dingen von DT Swiss was? Mir fällt gerade der Namen nicht ein...


----------



## Monche (4. Februar 2013)

bascopeach schrieb:


> P.S.: Er hat den Rahmen mit Schnellspanner, was habt ihr da drin um mehr Steifigkeit zu bekommen? Taugt da dat Dingen von DT Swiss was? Mir fällt gerade der Namen nicht ein...



das ist ne interessante frage. kann man da überhaupt was machen?

ich habe auch das 2010er 318 in dem langweiligen Grau.

mit meiner neuen fox 180 Kahsima sieht das Rad schon viel ordentlicher aus


----------



## bascopeach (4. Februar 2013)

Monche schrieb:


> das ist ne interessante frage. kann man da überhaupt was machen?



Ich dachte da an das hier: http://www.dtswiss.com/Komponenten/RWS/RWS-Thru-bolt-de



Monche schrieb:


> mit meiner neuen fox 180 Kahsima sieht das Rad schon viel ordentlicher aus



Der hat son furchtbares Braun/Grün lackiertes Teil...

Gabel hat er schon ne Totem


----------



## Monche (4. Februar 2013)

bascopeach schrieb:


> Ich dachte da an das hier: http://www.dtswiss.com/Komponenten/RWS/RWS-Thru-bolt-de
> 
> 
> 
> ...



danke. das sieht interessant aus für meinen neuen lrs.

das 2010er Froggy 318 ist gibt es doch nur in Hellgrau oder hab ich was verpasst? hat er vielleicht ein anderes?


----------



## bascopeach (4. Februar 2013)

Tatsache, es muss das 09er sein...


----------



## jebusfu (5. Februar 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ich moechte mein Froggy verkaufen und wollte mal nach Expertenmeinungen fragen wie viel man verlangen kann_ Ist ein 2010er Modell, allerdings ende 2011 gekauft und someit nur eine Saison gefahren. Darueber hinaus hat es eine Rock showx reverb mit Fernbedienung. 

Mein Gedanke ist mir ein Canyon Strive zu kaufen. Denke das passt besser zu meinen Anspruechen als ein Froggy... 

Gruesse und danke fuer Meinungen


----------



## Monche (5. Februar 2013)

Wie ist der Zustand? Bilder wären gut. Welches Modell der 2010er Serie?


----------



## jebusfu (5. Februar 2013)

Das war natuerlich schlau kein Modell dazu zu schreiben... 

Es ist ein 518 von 2010. Zustand ist sehr gut: Ich bin eine Saison damit gefahren und auschliesslich relativ entspannte single trails, also kein Bike park oder aehnliches. Es hat eine kleine Delle am Hinterbau von einem Sturz, ansonsten we gesagt einwandfrei

Bilder kann ich erst nach der Arbeit posten


----------



## scott-bussi (5. Februar 2013)

Komisch, selbst die fettesten DH-Bikes haben, wenn sie verkauft werden, nie einen Bikepark gesehen, nie einen Sprung gemacht und sind ausschließlich auf der Straße und auf Feldwegen gefahren worden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Newbiee (5. Februar 2013)

scott-bussi schrieb:


> Komisch, selbst die fettesten DH-Bikes haben, wenn sie verkauft werden, nie einen Bikepark gesehen, nie einen Sprung gemacht und sind ausschließlich auf der Straße und auf Feldwegen gefahren worden!


----------



## Monche (6. Februar 2013)

hey, ich habe hier zuhause noch die alte Domain 302 liegen die serienmäßig am froggy 318 von 2010 verbaut war.

Ich möchte diese gerne verkaufen, aber davor würde ich gerne versuchen die einstellung der zugstufe wieder zu reparieren.
wenn ich unten an der Rebount schraube drehe, drehe ich nur eine komplette schraube aus dem casting.. ist das normal? da lässt sich leider garnix einstellen.


----------



## Thiel (6. Februar 2013)

Hallo,

die Zugstufe verstellt man mit einem Inbus. Ich glaube 2.5 passt. Die große Schraube zieht die Zugstufenstange am Casting fest und muss immer fest angezogen sein.


----------



## Monche (7. Februar 2013)

Thiel schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> die Zugstufe verstellt man mit einem Inbus. Ich glaube 2.5 passt. Die große Schraube zieht die Zugstufenstange am Casting fest und muss immer fest angezogen sein.



Hmm. Wenn ich die schraube der zugstufe mit dem imbus raus drehe, dreht sich die äußere schraube mit aus dem casting. Dann habe ich nur ne schraube mit einem Loch in der mitte in der Hand. 

Ich glaube die ist kaputt...


----------



## Newbiee (7. Februar 2013)

Neue Gabel für den Frosch


----------



## Thiel (7. Februar 2013)

Monche schrieb:


> Hmm. Wenn ich die schraube der zugstufe mit dem imbus raus drehe, dreht sich die äußere schraube mit aus dem casting. Dann habe ich nur ne schraube mit einem Loch in der mitte in der Hand.
> 
> Ich glaube die ist kaputt...



Zieh die große Schraube mal fest. Die MUSS IMMER fest sein. Egal was du an der Zugstufe einstellst.
Danach mal mit dem kleinen Inbus die Zugstufe versuchen zu verstellen.


----------



## en_masse (8. Februar 2013)

Sieht mit der gabel gleich nach noch mehr Spaß aus. Nimmst du den frosch als reines parkbike?


----------



## fredmeister (8. Februar 2013)

Hey!

Überlege auf den VIVID-Air umzusteigen! Hat jemand Erahrungen damit gemacht im Froggy? Welcher Tune (12/13) empfiehlt sich?


----------



## Newbiee (8. Februar 2013)

en_masse schrieb:


> Sieht mit der gabel gleich nach noch mehr Spaß aus. Nimmst du den frosch als reines parkbike?



Ja, das ist der Plan 

Kanns kaum erwarten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikedude001 (9. Februar 2013)

fredmeister schrieb:


> Hey!
> 
> Überlege auf den VIVID-Air umzusteigen! Hat jemand Erahrungen damit gemacht im Froggy? Welcher Tune (12/13) empfiehlt sich?



Unbedingt L


----------



## Monche (14. Februar 2013)

Hier mal Mein Frosch mit neuer Gabel und neuem Bashguard.

in zukunft ist noch geplant: Neuer LRS (Hope Naben mit ztr flow ex) mit leichteren Reifen, Neuer Lenker + vorbau und ein dhx rc4.

es macht aber auch jetzt schon unglaublich viel spass und lässt sich auf touren trotz den schweren brocken auf dem LRS sehr angenehm bergauf kurbeln.

zur zeit wiegt es noch Stolze 17,8kg


----------



## Thiel (21. Februar 2013)

Hallo,

könnte jemand bei seinem Froggy in M oder L mal messen, wie weit sich die Sattelstütze versenken lässt ?


----------



## nihum (28. Februar 2013)

hey leute fährt hier zufällig einer einen urge down o matic und könnte mir sagen ob die Google passt? http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=94395
Vielen dank und ride on !


----------



## Zerum (28. Februar 2013)

Keine Ahnung ob die "Google" (lol) passt und so schnell wirst du hier auch keine Hilfe finden weil das dafür ganz offensichtlich der falsche Thread ist


----------



## nihum (1. März 2013)

hey ich hätte nochmal eine frage und zwar sieht man ja immer wieder im Forum das das froggy mit ner boxxer gefahren wird. Mich würde mal interessieren ob es sich lohnt eine boxxer anzuschaffen? und ob es irgendwelche Veränderungen gibt wenn man das froggy mit ner boxxer fährt (frontlastig, hecklastig?)
danke für eure Antworten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bascopeach (2. März 2013)

Wisst ihr was für ne Innenlagerbreite das Froggy für die Kurbel hat?


----------



## Zerum (2. März 2013)

nihum schrieb:


> hey ich hätte nochmal eine frage und zwar sieht man ja immer wieder im Forum das das froggy mit ner boxxer gefahren wird. Mich würde mal interessieren ob es sich lohnt eine boxxer anzuschaffen? und ob es irgendwelche Veränderungen gibt wenn man das froggy mit ner boxxer fährt (frontlastig, hecklastig?)
> danke für eure Antworten



Ist meiner Meinung nach Blödsinn... wenn ich nen Downhiler fahren will, dann nehm ich nen vollblütigen und keinen halben.. aber jedem das Seine 




bascopeach schrieb:


> Wisst ihr was für ne Innenlagerbreite das Froggy für die Kurbel hat?



Ganz normal 68/73


----------



## nihum (2. März 2013)

@Zerum ja das denke ich mir auch, aber iwie sieht man das relativ oft bei froggys find ich .... danke für die antwort


----------



## Bikedude001 (4. März 2013)

Finde das Froggy mit Boxxer ziemlich Sinnig. 
Ist dann zwar kein reinrassiges Recegerät, macht aber ne menge Spaß !


----------



## T-Rock (6. März 2013)

Hallo,
habe mir jetzt endlich ne Hammerschmidt für mein Froogy zugelegt. Meine Frage:
Habe noch zwei Saint Trigger Rechts 9 Fach und Links 2 Fach, die müssten doch auch funktionieren? Falls nicht welche Trigger von sram funktionieren den noch auser der x0 Trigger?
Danke und Grüße 
Tolga


----------



## bascopeach (6. März 2013)

T-Rock schrieb:


> Hallo,
> habe mir jetzt endlich ne Hammerschmidt für mein Froogy zugelegt. Meine Frage:
> Habe noch zwei Saint Trigger Rechts 9 Fach und Links 2 Fach, die müssten doch auch funktionieren? Falls nicht welche Trigger von sram funktionieren den noch auser der x0 Trigger?
> Danke und Grüße
> Tolga



ich fahre die HS mit einem X9 Trigger (zwar ein Sondermodell aber glaube ich baugleich), die sollten auch gehen.

Ich habe aber gelesen dass man die Saint mit der HS fahren kann, bin mir aber nicht sicher...


----------



## Freizeit-biker (7. März 2013)

T-Rock schrieb:


> Hallo,
> habe mir jetzt endlich ne Hammerschmidt für mein Froogy zugelegt. Meine Frage:
> Habe noch zwei Saint Trigger Rechts 9 Fach und Links 2 Fach, die müssten doch auch funktionieren? Falls nicht welche Trigger von sram funktionieren den noch auser der x0 Trigger?
> Danke und Grüße
> Tolga


Saint Trigger der 810er Reihe sollte auch 3-fach sein. Nicht 2-fach. Es funktionieren alle Schimano an der HS. SRAM und Shimano haben für den Umwerfer identische Übersetzungsverhältnisse. 
Einzig mit den normalen SRAM  X0 oder X9 2-fach (nicht HS) ist das recht kniffelig einzustellen, da der hub so gerade reicht. 

Hast du eine Stelle wo du die ISCG Aufnahme des Froggys Plan drehen kannst? So etwas ist sehr zu empfehlen, da die Toleranzen des ISCG-Standards wesentlich gröber sind als die , die die HS benötigt.

Wenn die Backplate nicht genau passend auf der ISCG Aufnahme sitzt (Plan und exakt rechtwinklig zur Achse) dann ist die Warscheinlichkleit recht gross, dass die Sperrklinken schnell verschleissen.  Ausserdem knackt es dann häufiger im Getriebe, da die Klinken nicht immer sauber einrasten.
Bei meinem Froggy hat da einiges drin gesteckt was beim Plandrehen herunter kam biss alle 3 Punkte auf einer Ebenen lagen.


----------



## T-Rock (7. März 2013)

Freizeit-biker schrieb:


> Saint Trigger der 810er Reihe sollte auch 3-fach sein. Nicht 2-fach. Es funktionieren alle Schimano an der HS. SRAM und Shimano haben für den Umwerfer identische Übersetzungsverhältnisse.
> Einzig mit den normalen SRAM  X0 oder X9 2-fach (nicht HS) ist das recht kniffelig einzustellen, da der hub so gerade reicht.
> 
> Hast du eine Stelle wo du die ISCG Aufnahme des Froggys Plan drehen kannst? So etwas ist sehr zu empfehlen, da die Toleranzen des ISCG-Standards wesentlich gröber sind als die , die die HS benötigt.
> ...




Puhhh, ok das mit den Schalthebeln ist schon mal gut! Also meinst du, dass das ganze nicht so einfach wird mit der exakten Montage der HS. Ich habe keine Ahnung wie plan die ISCG Aufnahme bei mir ist, ich habe den 918 Rahmen von 2011! Meine HS ist noch nicht entgültig bestellt haben gerade lieferprobleme, soll ich dann doch lieber auf eine normale 2 Fach wechseln?


----------



## Freizeit-biker (7. März 2013)

Wenn ich sie nicht hätte, dann würde ich heute sie auch nicht mehr kaufen. Gewicht, mahlende Geräuse im Overdrive ...
Der Vorteil an Bodenfreiheit hat sich für mich bisher noch nicht so richtig gegeben. Einen vernünftigen Bash oder Taco bei 22/36 ist auch bisher überall drüber gekommen. 
Wenns so extrem wird, dass ich wegen der 4 cm Unterschied da nicht mehr durch käme, dann hat der Verstand bei mir eh schon die Notbremse gezogen.


----------



## T-Rock (7. März 2013)

Freizeit-biker schrieb:


> Wenn ich sie nicht hätte, dann würde ich heute sie auch nicht mehr kaufen. Gewicht, mahlende Geräuse im Overdrive ...
> Der Vorteil an Bodenfreiheit hat sich für mich bisher noch nicht so richtig gegeben. Einen vernünftigen Bash oder Taco bei 22/36 ist auch bisher überall drüber gekommen.
> Wenns so extrem wird, dass ich wegen der 4 cm Unterschied da nicht mehr durch käme, dann hat der Verstand bei mir eh schon die Notbremse gezogen.



Würde dan zu der hier tendieren, http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k413/a83870/details.html?

die Frage welcher Bash passt dazu die e thirteen die ich im Auge habe wären die 

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k6...ng-kettenfuehrung-iscg-05-32-36z-schwarz.html

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k626/a66018/trs-dual-ring-kettenfuehrung-iscg05-36-40z-schwarz.html

das mit der zahn abstufung vestehe ich nicht richtig. Die Saint hat ja 22-36 Zähne die E-thirteen ist mit 32-36 und 36-40 angegeben passt die dann nicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freizeit-biker (7. März 2013)

Wenn du die Saint kaufst, dann hast du doch schon einen Bash. Dazu dann die Bionicon C-Guid als Kefü dazu und fertig. 
Ist billiger, durch den Bash läuft man nicht Gefahr sich bei einem Sturz die KB-Zähne irgend wo rein zu hauen. 
Die Bionicon hab ich so weit hinten an der kettenstrebe montiert, dass sie nicht über den Reifen hinaus steht. Dadurch auch bei unvorhergesehenen Aufsetzenn (Baumstamm) zuverlässig vor beschädigung geschützt. 
C-guid tut bei mir an Froggy und Zesty seit fast 2 Jahren zuverlässg das was sie soll. 
War am Froggy trotz HS noch norwendig, da der Hinterreifen bei mächtigem Gerappel häufig die Kette hoch gezogen und hinter der Kettenstrebe eingeklemmt hat.


----------



## bascopeach (7. März 2013)

Ich hab die HS und würde sie mir vermutlich auch nicht mehr holen,

ich würde dann aber auch auf 1fach gehen, die ganzen 2fach Kefüs meiner Kollegen finde
ich einfach nur grauslig, das läuft nicht sauber, ist laut und so zuverlässig finde ich das auch nicht...

Außerdem kann man mit der HS hinten nen X9/X0 Short Cage fahren, das geht auch nicht mit jeder 2Fach soweit ich weiß...

Brauchst du wirklich 2fach? Das Froggy ist doch eher abfahrtslastig, reicht da nicht ne 1Fach? 

Für mich schöner, besser verarbeitet, leichter, kein Umwerfer also aufgeräumter, nur ein Trigger und und und...

Aber jedem das seine


----------



## T-Rock (7. März 2013)

Ich komme aus heidelberg und das ist wie der Name schon sagt von Bergen umgeben und ich hatte mir gedacht für dieses Jahr kannst dir mal ne 2 Fach holen und bissle mehr hochtreten...aber eigendlich bin ich auch ganz gut mit meiner einfach saint hochgekommen...Grübel....Grübel  was mach ich nun


----------



## Zerum (7. März 2013)

T-Rock schrieb:


> Würde dan zu der hier tendieren, http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k413/a83870/details.html?
> 
> die Frage welcher Bash passt dazu die e thirteen die ich im Auge habe wären die
> 
> ...



Die Angabe vom KeFü-/Tacohersteller bezieht sich auf das größte Kettenblatt auf der Kurbel, das man in Verbindung mit der Kettenführung hernimmt. Im Fall der Saint, die du verlinkt hast, wäre das dann 36 Zähne. Bei der Beschreibung der Kurbel wird die Abstufung (22-26 Zähne) angegeben. Also ein KB mit 22 und eines mit 36 Zähnen.

Kann dir, was Kettenführungen angeht, Shaman Racing empfehlen.
Fahre am Froggy die alte Drake und bin sorglos zufrieden. (was ich von der LG.1 an meinem alten Downhiller nicht behaupten kann)
Wenn du vorne 2-fach fahren willst wäre das die thor.
Die Drake ist ein ganzes Stück leichter als die LG.1 von e.13, ich denke dann wird die thor noch leichter sein


----------



## robser (10. März 2013)

Hi Leute, 

kurze Frage:

Das hintere Laufrad ist ja leicht versetzt eingespeicht. Sind da gleich lange Speichen verbaut und damit ohne Probleme mittig zentrierbar?

Vielen Dank

Gruss Robin


----------



## Monche (10. März 2013)

robser schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> kurze Frage:
> 
> ...



Ich hab das hintere laufrad letztens bei meinem laufradbauer gehabt. Er hat es mittig zentriert.


----------



## Monche (11. März 2013)

Hi, 

Meint ich ich kann mit einem dreifach Saint trigger mein 2 fach slx umwerfer schalten? 

Bei meinem alten Rad hab ich von dreifach auf zweifach umgebaut und musste nur die eine einstellschraube am umwerfer ganz rein drehn damit der nicht versucht aufs dritte Blatt zu schalten. 
Aber wie ist das bei einem zweifach umwerfer?


----------



## Freizeit-biker (11. März 2013)

Genauso. 
3-fach hat den Vorteil. dass du, wenn die Kette bei eine Schlammschlacht nicht mehr so ganz willig ist, noch ein bisschem mehr über den mittleren Rastepunkt hinweg drücken kannst. 

Shimano hat bei seinen  Triggern eine Umschaltung, bei der im 2-fach Modus einfach die Auslösung auf das linke Kettenblatt nicht ausgelöst werden kann. Also nur Mitte/rechts geschaltet werden kann. 
Ich hab das ganz schnell wieder auf 3-fach umgestellt und den Schaltzug so geklemmt, dass von ganz unten hoch geschaltet wird. Überschalten auf den Bash kannst du zuverlässig über die Begrenzungsschraube am Umwerfer vermeiden.


----------



## jebusfu (13. März 2013)

Hallo,

ich haette drei fragen :

1.) Was wiegt das 2010er Forggy 518 in Groesse 43cm

2.)Wie lautet die Groessenbezeichnung des LRS ? Vorne 20mm steckachse. Hinten ?

3.) Was haltet ihr von dem Angebot als touren LRS fuers Froggy (deshalb die Frage nach der Groesse)

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Kits.aspx?ModelID=85170

Danke danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Drae (13. März 2013)

2012er froggy mit BOS Idylle + Stoy? (RaRe..?!)

Was meint ihr?


----------



## Monche (16. März 2013)

jebusfu schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich haette drei fragen :
> 
> ...



Hinten hat das 2010er froggy einen schnellspanner. 135x9mm

Ich bin auch auf der suche nach einem neuen lrs weil der alte so langsam die grätsche macht. 

Ich werde wohl ein Satz Spank race 28 Felgen mit Hope naben und sapim cx Ray Speichen nehmen. Wird dann um die 1800g wiegen und ist anscheinend sehr stabil.


----------



## Bikedude001 (17. März 2013)

Gute Wahl 
Hab vor 2 Wochen so einen Satz gebaut.... 1728 g.
Die Spike Evo wiegen statt der angegebenen 500g nur c.a. 465.


----------



## Monche (17. März 2013)

Bikedude001 schrieb:


> Gute Wahl
> Hab vor 2 Wochen so einen Satz gebaut.... 1728 g.
> Die Spike Evo wiegen statt der angegebenen 500g nur c.a. 465.



Cool. Ich hoffe nur dass sie auch was aushalten... Ich hab diesjahr vor die ein oder anderen Parks abzuklappern... Z.b. Winterberg, beerfelden evtl auch mal saalbach usw. 

Ich muss mich aber auch erstmal ran tasten. Bin noch nicht so mit dicken Sprüngen und drops vertraut.


----------



## bascopeach (18. März 2013)

Hier gab es doch neulich eine Diskussion über Shimano Trigger für die Hammerschmidt, richtig?

Mir ist letzte Woche meine the One abgeraucht und daher hab ich jetzt die Zee bestellt, für hinten auch gleich noch das Zee-Schaltwerk und den Zee-Trigger 10fach, da ich unbedingt mit nur einer Schelle fahren will.

Also fürs Schaltwerk und die Bremse ist iSpec mäßig alles safe, nur für die Hammerschmidt suche ich jetzt noch einen 2fach-Trigger von Shimano der iSpec-fähig ist. (Also mit der Zee-Hinterradbremse an einer Schelle)

Voraussetzung er MUSS komplett schwarz sein 

Wisst ihr was es da für welche gibt?

Und wisst ihr ob die Schraube bei der iSpec-Schelle silbern oder schwarz ist? Und wenn silbern, kennt einer Länge und Gewinde (ich nehme an eine M4 oder M5, dann brauche ich dafür auch gleich noch schwarze Schrauben)

P.S.: Ja ich hab nen Vogel


----------



## Zerum (18. März 2013)

Drae schrieb:


> 2012er froggy mit BOS *Idylle* + Stoy? (RaRe..?!)
> 
> Was meint ihr?



Deville wohl eher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freizeit-biker (18. März 2013)

bascopeach schrieb:


> Hier gab es doch neulich eine Diskussion über Shimano Trigger für die Hammerschmidt, richtig?
> 
> Mir ist letzte Woche meine the One abgeraucht und daher hab ich jetzt die Zee bestellt, für hinten auch gleich noch das Zee-Schaltwerk und den Zee-Trigger 10fach, da ich unbedingt mit nur einer Schelle fahren will.
> 
> ...


Für die HS kannst du jeden beliebigen Shimano Trigger von Deore bis XTR verwenden, sollte halt nur ne iSpec Aufnahme haben. Die 2 oder 3-fach Trigger haben alle den selben Hub. 

Mit deiner Schraube: Edding????


----------



## numetaler (28. März 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

meinem Froggy gehts schlecht :-( ich hab grade nen Haarriss am Hinterbau festgestellt...
Es ist ein 518er, 2009er Baujahr. also eins der allerersten.
Kann mir jemand mit Ersatzteilen weiterhelfen bzw ne addresse oder nummer geben wo man ne explosionszeichnung bekommt und ggf. ersatzteile bestellen kann (ausser von lapierre direkt)?

MFG

Alex


----------



## Freizeit-biker (28. März 2013)

Bikedude001oder PapaMidnight hier aus dem Forum. 
Dude schaut hier zwischenzeitlich immer mal vorbei. 
Schick denen einfach eine PM. Die können dir wahrscheinlich am ehesten helfen.  
Auf dem freien Markt (als nicht von einem LP Händler) wirst du wohl wenig Chancen haben.


----------



## numetaler (28. März 2013)

ich finde ja auf der lapierre homepage ned mal ne gescheite support nummer... naja. danke für den tipp. ich schreib denen mal ;-)


----------



## Plural-Grip (11. April 2013)

Hallo Freunde des guten Geschmacks,
da Lapierre die Froggies offenbar langsam aussterben läßt und es hier im Thread auch schon lange keine frischen Frösche mehr zu sehen gibt, greife ich den Thread-Start nochmal auf. Aus Artenschutzgründen habe ich mir jüngst einen schokobraunen 518er Rahmen aus 2011 zugelegt und aufgebaut:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1319203
Grüße Michael


----------



## Monche (11. April 2013)

Sehr schönes Rad. Sieht leicht aus. Was wiegt es?


----------



## scott-bussi (11. April 2013)

15,4 kg

steht zumindest unter dem Bild!!


----------



## T-Rock (13. April 2013)

Mal ne Frage, passen eigendlich die Hope scheiben in eine Sram X0 Bremsanlage? Hätte geren eloxierte scheiben das es optisch bissle aufgetuned wird....


----------



## Asha'man (16. April 2013)

Welchen Trick gibt es eigentlich den Zug am Umwerfer am 2009er Froggy vernünftig fest zu ziehen. Ohne mm für mm den Inbus neu anzusetzen? Durch den Hinterbau kommt man nicht vernünftig an die Schraube. Total nervig, weil er sich jetzt wieder gelöst hat.


----------



## Zerum (16. April 2013)

der beste Trick ist wahrscheinlich: Kettenführung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freizeit-biker (16. April 2013)

Ist schon recht fummelig. An die Schraube kommt man nur dran wenn der Umwerfer auf dem Grossen KB ist. Also blind festschrauben, und dann in kleinen Schritten die Spannung korrigieren bis es passt.
Oder einen Sram Directmout S3 nehmen. Der hat die Klemmschraube viel weiter oben.

Gruss Uwe


----------



## Monche (16. April 2013)

Ich habe auch Grade neue schaltzüge verbaut.. Man kommt mit einem imbus mit nem runden Kopf auch von unten dran. Musste aber weil die schraube so fest war, ne Zange als Verlängerung nehmen. 

Wenn man den neuen Zug handfest angedreht hat, schaltet man aufs zweite Blatt und kann dann richtig fest ziehen


----------



## Fantoum (17. April 2013)

Hallo, kann mir jemand sagen, ob die im 2010er  Froggy 318 vorne verbaute grüne Nabe baugleich mit der Tesla Front Hub von Superstar Components ist?
http://superstar.tibolts.co.uk/prod...d=593&osCsid=93041b817f701cd3d572496629bde1ac


----------



## Monche (19. April 2013)

!!!!ACHTUNG: BITTE LESEN!!!!

Ich habe vor dem Gebrauchtkauf des Rades das komplette Internet auf den Kopf gestellt um heraus zu finden ob es bekannte probleme mit dem Froggy gibt. Habe aber keine Berichte gefunden bei den es zu Rissen oder sogar Brüchen gekommen ist.

Da ein Lager am Hinterbau in letzter zeit zu Knacken begonnen hat, war ich natürlich auf der suche nach der Ursache. Dabei habe ich einen Haarriss direkt unter der Schweißnaht entdeckt. auf den ersten oder zweiten Blick sieht man den Riss garnicht. Allerdings weis ich nicht ob es nur der lack ist oder ob der Rahmen auch einen Riss hat.

Meine Bitte an euch ist, dass ihr mal bei euch GENAU nachschaut ob dieser "Riss" bei manchen von euch auch zu sehen ist.

Ich habe das 2010er Froggy 318 aber es kann ja auch genauso gut bei anderen modellen passieren da diese ja baugleich sind.

Hier mal ein Bild worauf man den Riss hoffentlich erkennen kann.






Ich wäre euch sehr dankbar wenn ihr mal bei euch naschhaut und hier schreibt wenn jemand solch einen riss hat.

Gruß Timon


----------



## Axalp (19. April 2013)

Bei mir ist nichts zu sehen.


----------



## Fantoum (20. April 2013)

Tatsache- hab den gleichen Rahmen und auch einen Riss. Habs erst jetzt entdeckt, weil du darauf hingewiesen hast.


----------



## Monche (20. April 2013)

Hey, das ist zwar sehr traurig aber auch sehr interessant dass ich jetzt nicht der einzige bin. 
Jetzt ist die frage wie kritisch man den riss sehen kann.. Ob man damit weiter fahren kann mit der Beobachtung ob der riss sich ausbreitet, oder man das Rad direkt stehen lassen soll und sich um einen neuen hinterbau kümmern sollte. 
Ich mein, wer weiß wie lange ich mit dem riss schon unterwegs bin und noch nichts passiert ist.


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (20. April 2013)

Bei Zesty und Spicy, die ja über fast identische Hinterbauten verfügen, war diese Stelle auch hin und wieder für einen Riss gut. Mehrere Besitzer haben hier im Unterforum auch Bilder davon gepostet.


----------



## Monche (21. April 2013)

Hat jemand ne Adresse wo ich die Gleitlager für den hinterbau bekomme? Meine machen tierisch krach

Gruß Timon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vitaminc (21. April 2013)

@Monche
Frag mal beim @Bikedude001 nach!


----------



## Monche (21. April 2013)

Danke, hab ihn direkt mal angeschrieben ;-)


----------



## Asha'man (22. April 2013)

Bei mir ist der Hinterbau an der Schweissnaht an der Kettenstrebe rechts gerissen. Aber der war ganz durch. Fotos dürften in meiner Galerie sein.


----------



## Monche (22. April 2013)

Asha'man schrieb:


> Bei mir ist der Hinterbau an der Schweissnaht an der Kettenstrebe rechts gerissen. Aber der war ganz durch. Fotos dürften in meiner Galerie sein.



Komplett abgerissen?


----------



## Asha'man (22. April 2013)

Ja, die Schweissnaht war komplett durch. Aber nur von der rechten Strebe. Hab anscheinend doch kein Foto hoch geladen. Und finde es auch gerade nicht auf meiner Platte, sorry. 

Danke übrigens für den Tip mit dem Inbus mit rundem Kopf. So einen werde ich mir mal besorgen. Umwefer Zug fest ziehen ist echt kein Spass am Froggy.


----------



## Janne4ever (22. April 2013)

Hab auch einen 2010 und wohl auch schon kleine Risse an der Stelle. Bin mir noch nich ganz sicher ob es nur der Lack ist, man bildet sich sowas auch schnell ein bei solchen Meldungen. 
Werd die Stelle noch mal richtig sauber mahen und versuchen gute Fotos zu machen. 

Überrascht bin ich schon ein wenig, hab sowas bisher noch nicht gehört vom Froggy. Aber wie Spicy und Zesty ist der Rahmen halt schon recht leicht gebaut. Obwohl es ja direkt an der Schweißnaht eher etwas mit der Qualität dieser zutun haben sollte, oder?

Janne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vitaminc (22. April 2013)

> Überrascht bin ich schon ein wenig, hab sowas bisher noch nicht gehört vom Froggy. Aber wie Spicy und Zesty ist der Rahmen halt schon recht leicht gebaut. Obwohl es ja direkt an der Schweißnaht eher etwas mit der Qualität dieser zutun haben sollte, oder?



Ich schätze mit nem Froggy wird wahrscheinlich anders gefahren als mit nem Zesty, so dass da auch höhere Belastungen wirken  - und ob das Froggy am Hinterbau jetzt soviel stabiler aufgebaut ist?


----------



## Fantoum (22. April 2013)

Naja der Riss fängt zwar am Ende der Schweißnaht an, die ist selber aber unberührt davon. Die Belastung wird an dieser Stelle auf den Hinterbau einfach am größten sein, da die Abstützung des Dreiecks mit der Achsaufnahme genau an der Stelle des Risses an die Sitzstrebe greift.
Bei Belastung des Fahrrads wird der untere Teile der Sitzstrebe dann auf Zug belastet.
Also an der Qualität der Schweißnaht sollte es nicht liegen, eher ist die Sitzstrebe unterdimensioniert oder die Dreiecklösung der Achsaufnahme ungünstig.


----------



## Janne4ever (22. April 2013)

Bleibt nur zu hoffen das sich Lapierre kulant zeigt. Garantie ist ja beim 2010 Modell abgelaufen


----------



## Fantoum (22. April 2013)

Jo, das wäre dann auch meine Frage: Hat jemand das Problem auch schon nahc dem Garantiezeitraum gehabt? Welche Hinterbauten haben die noch auf Lager und gabs die Sitzstrebe einzeln? Und was hats gekostet?


----------



## Janne4ever (22. April 2013)

Auf dem ersten Bild ist denke ich relativ eindeutig ien Riss, wenn auch klein. auf den anderen beiden Bilder sind denke ich eher Kratzer.






[/url][/IMG]





[/url][/IMG]





[/url][/IMG]


----------



## Fantoum (22. April 2013)

Jo sieht so aus, scheint nur bisher noch kleine rzu sein als bei mir.

Ich hab heute mal beim lokalen Händler nachgefragt, die Sitzstrebe kostet in 2010er Lackierung, aber mit X12-Achse, so 200  oder etwas über 200 .


----------



## T-Rock (23. April 2013)

Hallo, mal ne Frage! Passen eigendlich die Hope Floating Bremsscheiben auf eine Sram XO Bremsanlage. Wollte die XO Anlage mit den Hope Scheiben kombinieren und bin mir nicht sicher ob es da einen Unterschied gibt.
Danke und Grüße


----------



## Monche (23. April 2013)

Fantoum schrieb:


> Jo sieht so aus, scheint nur bisher noch kleine rzu sein als bei mir.
> 
> Ich hab heute mal beim lokalen Händler nachgefragt, die Sitzstrebe kostet in 2010er Lackierung, aber mit X12-Achse, so 200  oder etwas über 200 .



Okay, das ist schonmal schön zu hören dass es die überhaupt nachzukaufen gibt. Sicher dass die mit der 2010er Lackierung auch mit x12 Achse gibt? Wie breit ist der Hinterbau damit?


----------



## Fantoum (23. April 2013)

Monche schrieb:


> Okay, das ist schonmal schön zu hören dass es die überhaupt nachzukaufen gibt. Sicher dass die mit der 2010er Lackierung auch mit x12 Achse gibt? Wie breit ist der Hinterbau damit?



So hab ichs zumindest verstanden. Die Breite müsste dann 142 mm sein, d.h. man muss die Nabe umbauen. Heht bei der Hope, die ich drin hab, zum Glück relativ einfach, aber bei anderen Naben kanns blöd werden.


----------



## Monche (23. April 2013)

Das mit der Nabe wäre das kleinere Problem. Aber ist der komplette hinterbau dann nicht breiter? Also die kettenstrebe und die gegenüberliegende strebe? Oder kann man die trotzdem weiter fahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freizeit-biker (23. April 2013)

Gute Frage. Könnte durchaus sein, dass du dann den ganzen Hinterbau, also Kettenstreben und Sattelstreben ersetzen musst. 
Auf jeden Fall sind beide Sattelstreben zu ersetzen, da die Achs- Aufnahme auf beiden Seiten anders ist als beim 135mm Hinterbau.
Näheres sollte bikedude001 sagen können.


----------



## Fantoum (23. April 2013)

ich muss mich korrigieren, ich hab das gestern wohl etwas falsch verstanden. Es gibt wohl noch original 2010er Sattelstreben (mit ganz normaler 135mm*9/10m Aufnahme) und alternativ hätten sie noch einen 918er Rahmen von 2011 als crash replacement.

Hat Lapierre schon irgendwann mal aus Kulanz etwas ersetzt? Ist ja auch nicht die beste Werbung für potentielle Neukäufer, wenn die Rahmen nach der kleinen 2-jahre-Garantie reihenweise wegbrechen...


----------



## Freizeit-biker (23. April 2013)

Was heisst hier reihenweise wegbrechen? Halt mal den Ball flach!

Das ist, soweit ich weiss, hier die erste Meldung über Froggy Rahmen mit Rissen. Und wenn ich mir überlege wie viele Froggys ohne Schonung durch gröbstest Gelände getrieben werden, dann find ich die Schadensrate sehr gering. 
Hier von reihenweise zu reden ist ja wohl ziemlich daneben. 

Der Rahmen fällt ja noch dazu für einen Freerider nicht gerade schwer aus. Der ist immerhin sogar ein paar Gramm leichter als der zeitgleich rausgekommene Liteville 901 Rahmen.


----------



## vitaminc (23. April 2013)

Einzig die 2 Jahre Garantie könnte man beim Froggy Rahmen kritisieren, ich finde 5 Jahre dürften es auch ruhig bei nem Freerider sein. Wäre für mich ein NoGo wenn ich ein potenzieller Käufer wäre.


----------



## Janne4ever (23. April 2013)

Von reihenweise wegreissennkann man denke echt nicht sprechen. Sind jetzt aktuell halt gerad drei Leute die das Problem haben und komischerweise alle aus 2010. Bei Zesty, Spicy und den Dh Modellen gab es d glaub ich schon mehr Fälle. Die Rahmen sind wie gesagt aber Gewichtstechnisch auf der leichten Seite insofern hält sich das denke ich noch sehr in Grenzen. 
Ich hoffe nur, dass Lapierre sich kulant zeigt ausserhalb der Garantie.


----------



## Monche (27. April 2013)

Ich bin seit erkennen des Risses jetzt 5 Touren gefahren. Meistens auch richtig holprig und mit Sprüngen usw. 
Bis jetzt hat sich am riss nix verändert.


----------



## numetaler (27. April 2013)

Also mein rahmen ist auch gerissen. aber nicht an der stelle wie bei monche, sondern vorne beim kettenblatt auf der antriebsseite wo die schweissnaht zwischen dem fräßteil vom hauptgelenk und dem rohr der Kettenstrebe ist. ich hab ein 2009er froggy 518 und hab das von lapierre auf Kulanz bekommen


----------



## jebusfu (2. Mai 2013)

Gute Kettenfuehrung fuers Froggy?

Hey, 

ich habe mir schon zum 2. mal die Kettenfuehrung halb abgerissen. Hat jemand eine Ahnung ob es eine Kettenfuehrung gibt die etwas weiter oben und deshalb besser geschuetzt sitzt ? 
Zum Beispiel diese : http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...s/e-thirteen-SRS+-Kettenführung-Alu-ISCG.html 

Danke,

Christoph


----------



## Freizeit-biker (2. Mai 2013)

die C-Guide von Bionicon. 
die kannst sdu so weit hinten monieren, dass sie vom Reifen geschützt wird. Läuft bei mir am Froggy und Zesty seit 2 Jahren tip top.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Plural-Grip (2. Mai 2013)

Hi Christoph,
schaltbar oder für'n einzelnes Kettenblatt?


----------



## jebusfu (2. Mai 2013)

Ich habe die standard 2 fach SLX Kurbel des 2010er 518 drauf, also schaltbar


----------



## Plural-Grip (2. Mai 2013)

jebusfu schrieb:


> Ich habe die standard 2 fach SLX Kurbel des 2010er 518 drauf, also schaltbar


 Dann kannste die o.g. genannte vergessen - die ist nicht schaltbar. Neben dem c guide von bionicon sind die NC 17 Blackspire Stinger eine preiswerte und auch schaltbare Alternative. Die liegt gut geschützt und wird nicht abreißen. Liegt so bei 30. Solltest am Froggy eine ISCG 5 Aufnahme haben. Dies bei der Wahl der KeFü beachten.


----------



## Lock3 (11. Mai 2013)

@jebusfu, ich könnte dir eine fräsen, die sitzt dann so weit oben das du da nicht mehr aufsetzen kannst! ;D

hier siehst du sie (noch als Proto)







wiegt komplett um die 30g


----------



## Monche (12. Mai 2013)

Hat schonmal jemand die Lager am Horstlink gewechselt? Kann man das mit handelsüblichem Werkzeug bewältigen?


----------



## Fantoum (12. Mai 2013)

Ich hab sie Donnerstag erst mit einer großen Nuss (17?), die um das Gleitlager herum auf dem Rahmen aufsitzt, einer Schraube, deren Kopf grade nicht durchs Lager passt und dem Holzschraubstock der Werkbank ausgepresst. Sollte allerdings auch schon mit einer Schraubzwinge gehen, so viel Kraft musste nicht aufgewendet werden. 

Nebenbei nochmal für alle, die nach den Bezeichnungen für die Kugellageram Froggy (2010; 2009 und 2011 müssten gleich sein und 2012/2013 weiß ich nicht) suchen:

Das Hauptlager ist ein 6902-2RS, die Lager in der kleinen Schwinge am Dämpfer sind alle vier 6802-2RS, alle aus rostfreiem Stahl.

Die Maße der Gleitlager hab ich grad nicht parat, vielleicht kann sie ja jemand ergänzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Juscha (12. Mai 2013)

Servus Lapierre-Fans,

bevor ich es in den Bikemarkt stelle, hier zuerst die Info.

Ich verkaufe ein gut erhaltenes, voll funktionsfÃ¤higes Froggy 518 aus 2009 (RahmengrÃ¶Ãe L).
Ausstattung Standard bis auf den Lenker (Race Face Atlas) und Reifen.

Das Bike war mir immer ein treuer Begleiter auf Touren in SÃ¼dtirol und am Gardasee und ist durch das zweifach Kettenblatt voll tourentauglich.

VHB: 1.200 â¬
Bilder gerne auf Anfrage.

Das Bike steht in der NÃ¤he von Bielefeld.

Frame:
Alloy 7005 Multibutted Hydroformed OST 180 mm
Rear Shock:
Fox DHX AIR 4.0 240 mm
Fork:
Fox 36 Van RC2 1.5 Taper 1-1/8
Front Derailleur:
Shimano New SLX Double
Rear Derailleur:
Shimano New Saint Shadow
Shifters:
Shimano New SLX
Chainset:
Shimano New Saint Hollowtech II
Chainrings:
22/36 tooth chainrings
Bottom Bracket:
Shimano External Bearings
Cassette:
Shimano HG61 9 Speed 11-34 tooth range
Chain:
Shimano HG53
Front Brake:
Formula ORO K18 200 rotors
Rear Brake:
Formula ORO K18 200 rotors
Handlebars:
Race Face Atlas
Stem:
Syncros FR50 50 mm
Headset:
Ahead Set LP Specific 1.5 / 1-1/8 Cartridge
Rims:
Alex FR32
Front Hub:
LP
Rear Hub:
LP
Front Tyre:
Continental Rubberqueen TR 26X2,40
Rear Tyre:
Continental Rubberqueen TR 26X2,40
Saddle:
Syncros FL Crmo
Seatpost:
Syncros FR Grunge 31,6X350


----------



## Monche (12. Mai 2013)

Hey, wäre evtl noch interessant welche rahmengröße dein froggy hat


----------



## tawasbij (12. Mai 2013)

Hey Foggy Experten, meine Freundin hat ein Froggy 2012 und möchte nen neuen Dämpfer. Nun hat sie sich den Vivid R2C oder den Kage von RS ausgesucht. Sie wiegt 57 kg ohne Ausrüstung. Welchen Tune nimmt man denn beim jeweiligen Dämpfer. Lauf RS Tabelle liegt das Frogyy vöm Übersetzungsverhätnis her zwischen L und M Tune...


----------



## Juscha (14. Mai 2013)

Monche schrieb:


> Hey, wäre evtl noch interessant welche rahmengröße dein froggy hat



Sorry - Du hast natürlich Recht!
Die Rahmengröße ist L.


----------



## maxl111 (14. Mai 2013)

tawasbij schrieb:


> Hey Foggy Experten, meine Freundin hat ein Froggy 2012 und möchte nen neuen Dämpfer. Nun hat sie sich den Vivid R2C oder den Kage von RS ausgesucht. Sie wiegt 57 kg ohne Ausrüstung. Welchen Tune nimmt man denn beim jeweiligen Dämpfer. Lauf RS Tabelle liegt das Frogyy vöm Übersetzungsverhätnis her zwischen L und M Tune...



Hallo,

also ich würde in Anbetracht des Gewichtes deiner Freundin auf alle Fälle zum Druckstufen Tune L raten! 
Ich habe letztes Jahr einen Vivid R2C Coil mit Tune M getestet. Selbst mit meinen 100 kg kampfgewicht war die Druckstufe grenzwertig und ich hätte mir eher L gewünscht.

lg


----------



## D_Other (16. Mai 2013)

Servus,

Ich spiele jetzt schon seit einer ganzen Weile mit dem Gedanken, mir ein Froggy zuzulegen bzw. ein 918er custom aufzubauen. Dieses soll dann hauptsächlich im heimischen Mittelgebirge auf lokalen Trails, aber auch in den Alpen bzw. im Bikepark ausgefahren werden.

Bis jetzt sähe der Aufbau folgendermaßen aus:
Rahmen: 2012er Froggy 918
Dämpfer: Fox DHX RC4
Gabel: Totem Coil DH oder Lyrik RC2 DH Solo Air (Bin mir noch etwas unschlüssig)
Laufräder: Sixpack Vice FR
Schaltung: Shimano SLX 2x10 
Lenker: Race Face Respond 1" Riser
Vorbau: Race Face Respond 45mm
Bremse: Code R
Sattel: SDG I-Fly I-Beam
Sattelstütze: SDG I-Beam

Sieht das so stimmig aus, oder gäbe es evtl. sinnvollere Komponenten?

lg


----------



## Lock3 (16. Mai 2013)

Bei den Bremsen würde ich auf Shimano oder Formula setzen, sind beide deutlich weniger defektanfällig, besonders die Shimanos (sind meine Erfahrung + Hibike!)

Bei der Gabel würde ich die Lyric nehmen, jedoch mit Coil und dazu einen -1° Angleset (von Works Components am besten, der knackt nicht konstruktionsbedingt wie das Pendant von Cane Creek) damit hast du de gleichen Lenkwinkel wie mit der Totem, PLUS  ein etwas tieferes Tretlager, letzteres war für mich der einzige Punkt der mich gestört hat ab und an...


----------



## tawasbij (16. Mai 2013)

Dämpfer: Vivid Air - vergiss den Fox
Laufräder: Ztr Flow Felgen mit Hope 2 Naben - Haltbar und leicht
Bremsen: Shimano SLX oder mit (noch) mehr Power Shimano Zee


----------



## Zerum (17. Mai 2013)

Eigentlich kann man sagen, ist dein Aufbau an sich stimmig, da lässt sich jetzt nur mehr über Geschmäcker streiten.
Hatte die Code R auch schon am Bike, finde sie echt gut, nur mit 200/180 mm Scheiben etwas überdimensioniert fürs Froggy und ich bin jetzt auch nicht der Leichteste.
Allerdings wenn Code dann die R und nicht die große mit der Druckpunktverstellung im Hebel, das sind die größten Rotzdinger die ich bisher gesehen und besessen habe 
Habe jetzt The Ones dran und finde die passen deutlich besser zum Frosch.

Gabel.. mei, bin halt kein Rotzfotz Fan, kannste beide in die Tonne hauen wenn du mich fragst. Würde mir da gleich "was gscheides" dranschrauben, ist halt nur leider um einiges kostenintensiver.
Beim Dämpfer machst mit dem RC4 nix verkehrt, (bzw geben sich alle gängigen Highend-Coil Dämpfer eigentlich nicht viel, ich würd da einfach den nehmen der am billigsten hergeht) außer du willst Gewicht sparen dann kannst zum Vivid Air oder CCDB Air greifen, die Dinger gehen echt saugeil und wiegen halt nix - aber gleicher Punkt wie bei der Gabel: $Dollares$  (Nur dass die bei der Gabel besser investiert sind meiner Meinung nach)

Bei Sattel / Sattelstütze weißte ja.. wenn du mal auf den Gedanken kommen solltest dir jetzt doch nen SLR draufzuschrauben brauchst halt auch gleich ne neue Sattelstütze...

Zum Rest kann ich nur sagen: für den Einsatzzweck gedacht, Geschmäcker sind verschieden.


----------



## Freizeit-biker (17. Mai 2013)

Zerum, u hast teilweise Ansichten.....
  @D_Other: 
Bremse: Momentan zicken die Shimano am wenigsten. XT oder SLX  200/180 bietet auch für alpine Ausflüge genügend Standfestigkeit. Vorn würde ich , sofern du nicht gerade zu den absoluten Leichtgewichten nicht mehr unter 200mm gehen. 

Sattel/-stütze: investier sofort in eine absenkbare Stütze (RS Reverb oder KS LEV), ist vor allem im Mittelgebirge der Mehrgewicht wert. (Wirst du über kurz oder Lang eh nachrüsten). 

Sofern du nicht häufig im Park rumballerst ist die Lyrik der bessere Allrounder. Reicht für Enduro Einsätze völlig aus. Die Totem spielt Ihr mehr an Steifigkeit nur aus, wenn es schnell im wirklich groben Gelände (z. B. Starke Bremswellen in BikePark) zur Sache geht.

Zu den Laufrädern kann ich nichts sagen.  Ich fahre seit Jahren nur noch DT-Swiss. Die rollen, rollen, rollen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zerum (17. Mai 2013)

Freizeit-biker schrieb:


> Zerum, u hast teilweise Ansichten.....



jo, hab doch geschrieben:
"da lässt sich jetzt nur mehr über Geschmäcker streiten."
Könnt ich zu dir genauso sagen, sinnfreier Kommentar iwie


----------



## D_Other (17. Mai 2013)

Ich hatte Halt die Code R relativ günstig gesehen (das R ist iwie flöten gegangen).
RC4 ist ja schon im Rahmenkit drin und Gabel wird wahrscheinlich die Lyrik, auch als solo air. Bin mit Ausrüstung noch unter 70kg, bin halt eher der windschnittige Typ 
Reverb wäre auch passend, dann könnte ich auch meinen alten Sattel behalten.
War jetzt nur mal so der erste grobe Entwurf. Muss jetzt erstmal zusehen, dass ich das Teil mal probefahre...die Händler in der näheren Umgebung scheinen da nicht so gut bestückt zu sein...


----------



## Bikedude001 (17. Mai 2013)

D_Other schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> Ich spiele jetzt schon seit einer ganzen Weile mit dem Gedanken, mir ein Froggy zuzulegen bzw. ein 918er custom aufzubauen. Dieses soll dann hauptsächlich im heimischen Mittelgebirge auf lokalen Trails, aber auch in den Alpen bzw. im Bikepark ausgefahren werden.
> 
> ...



Reverb, würde ich, wie andere auch schon angemerkt hatten, unbedingt dranbauen.
Laufräder : Hope mit ZTR Flow EX, superleicht und schön breit die Felge und bei 70kg kannst du damit auch im Park rammeln.
Schaltung würde ich eher SRAM X.9 Type 2 verbauen. Die sind noch rappelfreier als die Shimano Shadow plus.
Bremsen: Geschmackssache, ich persönlich würde bei 70 kg keine schweren Codes fahren - zu oversized. Eher Elixir 7 oder was Ähnliches.


----------



## tawasbij (20. Mai 2013)

Hey Leutz, ich hätt mal ne Frage zur Geo des 2012er Froggy: ich suche reach und stack vom 2012 Froggy 218 (also mit der 180er Domain) in Größe S / Rahmenhöhe 38. Ich finde weder im Forum noch im Internet was...

Die Daten wären wirklich hilfreich. Vielen Dank schomal!


----------



## supperharry (20. Mai 2013)

Ich hatte neulich eine Elixir 7 in einem Leihbike. Alle zehn Minuten neuer Druckpunkt. :-(


----------



## Bikedude001 (21. Mai 2013)

supperharry schrieb:


> Ich hatte neulich eine Elixir 7 in einem Leihbike. Alle zehn Minuten neuer Druckpunkt. :-(


Da war wohl Luft drin.


----------



## Freizeit-biker (22. Mai 2013)

Nachdem meine KS 950 in die ewigen Jagdgründe verschwunden und die LEV mal wieder durch "Ausverkauft bis auf unbestimmte Zeit" glänzt habe ich mit eine Reverb ans Froggy gebaut. 
Die Hydraulische Leitung ist so schön steif, dass sich die Leitung beim Versenken nach vorn durchschiebt und das ganze ohne das lästige Lasso am Sattelrohr abgeht. 
Zusätzlich zu den vorhanden Zugbefestigungen habe ich noch 2 Klebepads angebracht.
Die Klammern für die vorhandenen Leitungen kann ich leider nicht mehr im Shop finden. Die Klammern, die bei den Pads dabei sind passen nicht. Momentan find ich die nur noch bei RESET-Racing unter Rahmenbauteile Kleinteile (Seite 2).

Die Leitung wird beim Versenken sauber nach vorn durchgeschoben. Die Lösung ist beim Zesty auch schon schlammerprobt. Die  
Ausgefahren:

 


Voll versenkt:

 


Leitungsführung:


----------



## toranoxx (1. Juni 2013)

Hallo, hier mein Frosch!



steht zum Verkauf:http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/179187-lapierre-froggy-918


----------



## Newbiee (8. Juni 2013)

Hallo Leute,

war heute mit meine Froggy 318 im Bikepark. Nach ein paar Abfahrten ist mir aufgefallen, das der Bremshebel der Vorderradbremse nicht mehr von alleine rauskommt und auch die Bremse weiter blockiert, wenn ich den Hebel nicht mit dem Finger wieder nach vorne drücke.. Was könnte das Problem sein? Hat jemand nen Tipp? Bremsen sind Formula RX von 2011

Danke für jede Hilfe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supperharry (8. Juni 2013)

Das hat doch mit Lapierre Froggy nichts zu tun.
Bremse reinigen, auf Schäden prüfen, entluften. Wenn nichts hilft, ab in die Werkstatt.


----------



## Zerum (8. Juni 2013)

Kann ich nur zustimmen...
Saubermachen, WD-40-Dusche verpassen, wenn's nicht hilft entweder in nen Thread posten der Themen rund um speziell deine Bremse behandelt oder zu deinem Zweiradladen bringen.


----------



## scott-bussi (8. Juni 2013)

Da werden wohl die Gummis durch die Bremsflüssigkeit aufgequollen sein.
Das passiert häufiger. Da hilft nur tauschen. Oder eine andere Bremse kaufen.


----------



## Freizeit-biker (11. Juni 2013)

Bei der RX würde ich auch nicht viel in die Instandsetzung investieren, in die alte Zicke. 
Lieber gleich ne SLX oder XT dran.


----------



## scott-bussi (11. Juni 2013)

Freizeit-biker schrieb:


> Bei der RX würde ich auch nicht viel in die Instandsetzung investieren, in die alte Zicke.
> Lieber gleich ne SLX oder XT dran.



Wie auf´s Stichwort

Ich hab da gerade eine SLX für vorne und hinten abzugeben!
Hab sie neu gekauft und ca. ein Jahr im Froggy gefahren. 
Eine absolut unproblematische, sorglos-Bremse.
Top Zustand!
Ich verkaufe sie nur, weil ich noch ein zweites Pärchen habe.

Bei Interesse PN!


----------



## Zerum (13. Juni 2013)

Hier mal mein Frosch so wie er seit 2 Wochen hüpft:







->mehr Bilder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tawasbij (19. Juni 2013)

Hi Leute, jetzt ziehe ich mal den Publikumskoker:

hat hier im Forum jemand auch das Problem, dass beim Froggy 218 (Modell 2012 mit Sram X.5 Schaltwerk) der Ausbau des Hinterrades nur durch ablassen der Luft aus dem Reifen und Demontage des Schaltwerks gelingt???

Find ich irgendwie extrem seltsam. Ich habe alles versucht, geht aber nur wie oben beschrieben.

Das Rad ist so gut wie neu - ca 10 mal gefahren, nichts verbogen, Schaltauge gerade, Schaltwerk i.O. - auf deutsch: technisch passt alles.

Kann jemand weiterhelfen? Vielleicht liegts ja am Schaltwerk...


----------



## Freizeit-biker (19. Juni 2013)

Definier dann aber bitte mal warum das Rad nicht raus geht. Wo klemmt es? 
Das ist mit Sicherheit nicht normal. 
Auch wenn's sich recht überheblich anhört. Das ist mit ziemlicher Sicherheit ein Bedienungsfehler. 
Schon mal zum Bikehändler deines Vertrauens gegangen? Evtl hast du ja auch einen Kumpel der das mal versuchen sollte.


----------



## tawasbij (19. Juni 2013)

Hey danke für die schnelle Antwort. Den Ausbau haben 2 meiner Kumpels ebenfalls versucht. Das sind versierte Schrauber, die Ihre Räder auch komplett selbst aufgebaut haben. Die kennen sich also aus. Leider auch ohne die zündende Idee.

Dem Händler meines Vertrauens is das Problem auch bekannt und kann sich das auch nicht erkären. 

Beim Ausbau kommt man mit dem Ritzelpaket einfach nicht am Schaltwerk vorbei. 

Beim Ausbau ist der höchste Gang eingelegt (also kleinstes Ritzel). Ich drehe zum Ausbau das Rad um und stelle es auf Lenker und Sattel. 

Erst ziehe ich Steckachse raus, dann stelle ich mich hinter das Hinterrad und spanne das Schaltwerk mit der linken Hand auf. Danach ziehe mit der rechten Hand das Rad aus dem Hinterbau.

Normalerweise kann man dabei das Laufrad bzw. das Ritzelpaket durch leichtes Schrägstellen des Laufrades ganz easy am aufgespannten Schaltwerk vorbeifädeln. Und genau das geht einfach nicht, da ich das Laufrad zum Vorbeifädeln nicht genung anschrägen kann. Der nötige Winkel zum Schägstellen und Vorbeifädeln des Laufrades ist nicht möglich, da das Laufrad vor erreichen des nötigen Winkels im Hinterbau verkantet.

Besser kann ichs nicht beschreiben...


----------



## Zerum (19. Juni 2013)

Hi,
Hat dein Hinterrad wirklich eine Steckachse oder einen Schnellspanner?
Bei einer Steckachse dürfte das Problem nicht bestehen (vorausgesetzt du ziehst zu komplett heraus) weil es nach dem herausziehen keine Verbindung mehr zwischen Ausfallenden des Rahmens und Nabe gibt.
Ich benutze zB eine 135x10mm Steckachse und MUSS diese komplett aus der Nabe ziehen wenn ich das hintere Laufrad ausbauen will weil die Steckachse (10mm Durchmesser) zu dick ist um sie einfach aus dem Ausfallende herauszuziehen, evtl hast du ein ähnliches Problem?


----------



## tawasbij (19. Juni 2013)

Servus, 
ja das Rad hat ne Steckachse (142 x 12). Und diese ziehe ich, wie oben beschrieben, vor dem Ausbau(versuch) komplett raus...


----------



## Drae (19. Juni 2013)

Ich kenn das Problem..... 
Hab mir bei den ersten Versuchen den Hinterbau mit der Bremsscheibe ziemlich zerkratzt! 
Allerdings hab ich's mittlerweile raus.. einfach die Kette beim raushebeln anheben und das Rad nach hinten rausziehn. Danach funktioniert auch das Abkippen des Laufrades problemlos..
Zieh Handschuhe an!


----------



## maxl111 (19. Juni 2013)

Hallo,

suche für mein 2011er Froggy eine passende Steckachse. Kann mir bitte jemand die genaue Bezeichnung nennen nach der ich suchen muss?

Oder hat jemand vielleicht einen Link parat fürs richtige Teil.

Vielen Dank!
lg maxl


----------



## tawasbij (19. Juni 2013)

Drae schrieb:


> Ich kenn das Problem.....
> Hab mir bei den ersten Versuchen den Hinterbau mit der Bremsscheibe ziemlich zerkratzt!
> Allerdings hab ich's mittlerweile raus.. einfach die Kette beim raushebeln anheben und das Rad nach hinten rausziehn. Danach funktioniert auch das Abkippen des Laufrades problemlos..
> Zieh Handschuhe an!




Hey cool, danke! Probier ich mal aus wenns Rad wieder da ist. Steht grad beim Händler un bekommnt nen Vivid Air ...


----------



## Monche (20. Juni 2013)

Ich war mit paar kumpels das letzte Wochenende in Flims beim Trailfox.
War ein richtig geiles Event. nächstes Jahr auf jeden fall wieder. 
hier ein Bild von mir auf dem Frosch beim Nachtrennen Training 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/flimslaaxfalera/9049842708/


----------



## Morgrim (20. Juli 2013)

Hallo erstmal weil ich neu hier bin und guten Morgen  !

Ich habe vor mir ein Froggy zu leisten und stehe beim derzeitigen Abverkauf nun vor der Qual der Wahl :

2011er Froggy 318
2012er Froggy 318 

lustigerweise ist das 2012er mit Doppelbrückengabel (Marzocchi888RV) und insgesamt imho eher höherwertigen Komponenten um ca. 400 Euronen billiger zu bekommen als das 2011er, welches wenn ich mich nicht ganz täusche aber schon 2 Kettenblätter vorne hätte (kann man ja aber nachrüsten) 

Hat sich das Froggy vom Fahrverhalten durch den flacheren Lenkwinkel so arg verschlechtert bezüglich uphill/"Tourentauglichkeit" oder warum ist das billiger ? 

Ein Haken hat das 2012er allerdings --> Rahmengröße M 
... wäre das bei meinen 188cm/84kg noch akzeptabel oder sollte ich auf jedenfall ein L nehmen ?

Ich fahre hauptsächlich gerne runter  lange Touren sind eh nicht mein Ding aber 600Hm sollte man schon auch mal hochkämpfen können um an ein paar Trails im Wald zu kommen (Mittel zum Zweck).

Beim 2011er gibt es ja noch diese Strebe als Versteifung von Oberrohr zu Sattelrohr. Auf manchen Bildern ist es nur ein kleiner Aluwinkel der direkt drangeschweißt wurde auf anderen Aufnahmen eine vollwertige Strebe mit "Loch". Das liegt an der Rahmengröße richtig!? Ein 2011er L hat immer eine vollwertige Strebe mit Loch zwischen Sattelrohr und Oberrohr?

Viele Fragen früh am Morgen ich weiß ... trotzdem hoffe ich auf den Rat von euch Froggyexperten  

PS: was mir noch eingefallen ist die Decals sind wahrscheinlich mittlerweile einlackiert oder kann man die ohne den Rahmen abzubeizen etwas ehem reduzieren ?

Gruß Morgrim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scott-bussi (20. Juli 2013)

Wenn du DH fahren willst kauf dir einen richtigen Downhiller. Wenn du FR Touren fahren willst ist das Froggy super. Mit Luftfahrwerk und leichtm Aufbau ein tolles Superenduro mit Stahlfedern und wenns sein muß Doppelbrücke ein leichter Downhiller.
Kommt auf deine Vorlieben an.


----------



## Morgrim (20. Juli 2013)

Danke für deine schnelle Antwort !

Das ist eben genau das Problem welches ich habe ... es sollte wegen meiner Vorliebe mit viel Spaß runterzufahren schon ein "leichter"(nicht unbedingt auf Gewicht bezogen) Downhiller sein (Doppelbrücke ist im Prinzip übertrieben und unhandlich für mich - Stahlfeder im Dämpfer ist aber schon sinnvoll denke ich). 
Es kommt halt schon vor dass ich auch mal hochfahren muß zum Startpunkt des Trail  die Kehrseite der Medaille.

Kann mir jemand noch seine Erfahrungswerte bezüglich Rahmengröße und eine Einschätzung zum 2011er vs 2012er Froggy geben ? Das wäre super !

Gruß Morgrim


----------



## Drae (20. Juli 2013)

186cm
Froggy 2012 Größe M
Einsatzbereich: Freeride, Enduro, Bikepark

Mir reicht der M Rahmen auf jedenfall, allerdings könnte er auf längeren Touren 1-1,5cm mehr Oberrohr haben..
Kannste aber zur Not mit dem "langen" Vorbau regeln!
Bergab isses dafür richtig schön verspielt mit dem kleinen Rahmen.

Ich rate dir zu ner 180mm Gabel, damit ist das Froggy immernoch gut auf Endurotouren zu bewegen auch mit Stahlfederfahrwerk!


----------



## maxl111 (21. Juli 2013)

Hallo,

nachdem ich schon eimal ca. 4 Jahre ein Froggy hatte, dieses aber heuer im Winter verkauft habe, musste doch wieder ein Frosch her.

Diesmal aber ein konsequenter Aufbau als Superenduro mit 18cm Federweg vorne und hinten und 13,20 kg Gewicht mit Carbon Sattelstüzte und leichtem Sattel und 13,71 kg mit Vario Stütze.





Aufbau:

- Fox Float 36 Kashima 180mm
- Lapierre Froggy Rahmen 48cm 2011er
- Rock Shox Vivid Air
- Shimano Saint Bremsen
- Mavic Crossmax SX
- Sram XX1
- Easton Carbonlenker

Alles noch nagelneu und ungefahren. Bin mal auf die erste Ausfahrt gespannt, vor allem wie sich der Dämpfer bergauf schlägt. Hatte in meinem vorherigen Frosch einen DHX Air drinnen.

lg maxl


----------



## Deleted 104857 (21. Juli 2013)

Morgrim schrieb:


> Ein Haken hat das 2012er allerdings --> Rahmengröße M
> ... wäre das bei meinen 188cm/84kg noch akzeptabel oder sollte ich auf jedenfall ein L nehmen ?



Moin,
ich fahre mit 1,82cm einen 2012er L-Rahmen mit 40mm Vorbau.
Ich hatte zuerst auch Bedenken wegen der Größe, zumal meine anderen Räder alle kleiner sind und habe es nicht bereut. Bei Deiner Größe würde ich auf keinen Fall ein M nehmen, außer Du willst nur im bikepark spielen gehen. 
Auf jeden Fall ist das Froggy mit den richtigen Federelementen nach wie vor eine prima Allzweckwaffe. Ich bin immer noch erstaunt, wie gut das Ding klettert, die Bergabeigenschaften sind sowieso über jeden Zweifel erhaben.


----------



## maxl111 (21. Juli 2013)

würde auch defintiv zu einem 48er Rahmen raten! Sollte er zu lang sein, kann man immer noch mit einem sehr kurzen Vorbau die Forward Geometry von Mondrakker imitieren.

lg maxl


----------



## scott-bussi (21. Juli 2013)

Bin gerade in Saalbach mit meinem unterwegs, mit Totem Air und Manitou Evolver aber nicht unbedingt leicht aufgebaut. 
Absout top, habe noch keinen Stahldämpfer vermißt! Suche aber aktuell eine leichtere Gabel. Lyrik oder Durolux.
Auf jeden Fall läuft das Teil absolut genial. Auf verblockten Trails stabil und trotzdem wendig. Und ich habe noch eines der ersten Modelle!


----------



## Plural-Grip (22. Juli 2013)

Habe das 318 und 518 aus 2011 im Haus. Passt meinem Sohn und mir in L - beide 1,86cm - trotz unterschiedlicher Vorlieben super.
Er nutzt das 318 auch in DH-Rennen und kommt damit wegen der einfachen, aber sinnvollen Komponenten super klar. Gabel und Dämpfer funktionieren trotz fehlender Druckstufeneinstellung im Grundsetup super. Touren sind allerdings bei über 17kg kein Genuss, wegen der 2fach-Kurbel aber durchaus möglich. Bei >80kg muß in die Gabel eine härtere Feder rein. L Rahmen haben im Gegensatz zu M die zusätzliche Strebe zwischen Sitz- und Oberrohr - optisch imo ein Gewinn.
Der 2011er 318-Rahmen ist imo der schickste von allen bisherigen Froggy-Rahmen und zudem eloxiert.
Hoffe das hilft.


----------



## supperharry (10. August 2013)

Hallo Froschpiloten,

ich besitze einen Froggy Team MJ2012 mit einer 66-er MZ Bomber. Heute beim Reinigen ist mir erneut aufgefallen, dass das Bike eigentlich sehr viel Platz zwischen den Reifen- und Rahmenelementen besitzt. Hat einer eine Ahnung, ob da auch 650b Räder passen würden?

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Monche (14. August 2013)

Hey, ich habe mir jetzt, damit mein Frosch auch richtig hüpft, einen dhx rc4 zugelegt. 
Ich fahre den bei 75kg fahrfertig mit ner 350er Feder. Hat jemand ne grobe Richtung wie ich den Dämpfer am besten einstelle? 
Evtl hat ja jemand schon die perfekte Einstellung für sich gefunden. Mit dieser müsste ich nicht von null anfangen und alles durch probieren.


----------



## Deleted 104857 (15. August 2013)

Monche schrieb:


> Hey, ich habe mir jetzt, damit mein Frosch auch richtig hüpft, einen dhx rc4 zugelegt.
> Ich fahre den bei 75kg fahrfertig mit ner 350er Feder. Hat jemand ne grobe Richtung wie ich den Dämpfer am besten einstelle?
> Evtl hat ja jemand schon die perfekte Einstellung für sich gefunden. Mit dieser müsste ich nicht von null anfangen und alles durch probieren.



Als erstes würde ich mir eine eine Feder mit geringerer Härte besorgen,350 bei Deinem Gewicht erscheint mir viel zu hart.


----------



## Monche (15. August 2013)

Das habe ich mir auch schon beinahe gedacht. Der van r brauchte die 350er Feder weil er ja keinen durchschlagschutz hat. 
Ich habe leider meine 300er wieder verkauft. 
Der SAG liegt zur zeit bei knapp 20% glaube ich.


----------



## swabian (18. August 2013)

Bei 73Kg hatte ich bei meinem Frosch eine 250er Feder verbaut, steckte z.B. auch Roadgaps wie in Winterberg klaglos weg, Bottom out fast offen,
Low Speed Druckstufe fast offen, High Speed ca. 10 Klicks alles von zu!
AGB ca. 12bar und ca. 25% Sag gemessen im stehen!
Alle Einstellungen hängen natürlich auch vom Druck im AGB ab, und je nach Toleranzen der Dämpfer (hatte mal 2 unterschiedliche probiert)
300er Feder war mir ein bisschen zu unsensibel.
Habe momentan einen DB Coil eingebaut, er ist noch sensibler, fahre ihn mit ca 30 bis 35% Sag mit 250er Feder. Wenn ich nur in schlecht gebauten Bikeparks rumfahren würde, dann eine 300er Feder!

Es gibt kein Allgemein Rezept für die Einstellungen, eigentlich kannst Du nie voll daneben liegen, wenn Du mit den Druckstufen von offen langsam anfängst, Zugstufe natürlich eher von langsam und dann Richtung schnell, daß Du bei Sprüngen mit starker Kompression nicht über den Lenker abfliegst!


----------



## Drae (20. August 2013)

.


----------



## Monche (25. August 2013)

swabian schrieb:


> Bei 73Kg hatte ich bei meinem Frosch eine 250er Feder verbaut, steckte z.B. auch Roadgaps wie in Winterberg klaglos weg, Bottom out fast offen,
> Low Speed Druckstufe fast offen, High Speed ca. 10 Klicks alles von zu!
> AGB ca. 12bar und ca. 25% Sag gemessen im stehen!
> Alle Einstellungen hängen natürlich auch vom Druck im AGB ab, und je nach Toleranzen der Dämpfer (hatte mal 2 unterschiedliche probiert)
> ...



vielen dank für deine nachricht. Ich werde es mal nach deiner Anleitung probieren.
die 300er Feder kommt auch damnächst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikedude001 (9. September 2013)

Was für die Ladies:

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/230680-lapierre-froggy-custom-for-ladies


----------



## Janne4ever (16. September 2013)

Hi,
Kann mir jemand sagen wie ich bei einem Froggy die obere Lagerschale vom Orginal Steuersatz rausbekomme? 
Das Steuerrohr ist innen ja nur auf einer bestimmten Tiefe für die Lagerschalen ausgefräst. Bei meinem 318er von 2010 ist die Einpresstiefe vom Steuersatz aber fast so tief wie die Ausfräsung. Sprich ich kann hier nicht mit dem Austreiber ansetzten. 
Bin sicher nicht der Erste mit dem Problem. Wie habt Ihr die Lagerschalen rausbekommen?

Danke 

Janne


----------



## Freizeit-biker (16. September 2013)

Einen ordentlichen Durchtreiber und viel Ausdauer.
Viel Spass.


----------



## Monche (17. September 2013)

Ich habe mich damit auch rum geärgert... Entweder mit nem Durchschlag oder ner Kupferstange. Ist etwas knifflig die schale raus zu treiben da man immer wieder genau ansetzen muss und wirklich viel Zeit in Anspruch nimmt. Anfangs denkt man das Ding bewegt sich kein Meter... Ich habe immer im Kreuz gehauen. Nach 20min hatte ich die schale draußen. 

Aber die neue habe ich nicht rein bekommen. Das habe ich dann bei meinem radladen machen lassen für en obulus in die kaffeekasse


----------



## Pornspirit (18. September 2013)

Falls einer einen Rahmen in M sucht, ich trenne mich von meinen...
Preis ist VHB!
Bikemarkt Froggy


----------



## Ariles (19. September 2013)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich möchte mir einen neuen Frosch aufbauen und suche einen passenden Dämpfer dafür.

da ich gern einen Luftdämpfer haben will stehen folgende zur Auswahl.

Rock Shox Vivid Air R2C

Marzocchi Roco Air World Cop

hat jemand Erfahrungen mit diesen Dämpfern, Eindrücke, Fahrverhalten in diesem Rahmen?

best Greetz
----------------------------------------------------------------------
                                                                  Warum fragst du das nicht im Froggy Thread?

Die Zocci Dämpfer passen nicht. Abstand Auge/ Dämpferkammer ist zu klein. Geht nicht in die Aufnahme.

Vivid Air fahr ich in Compression Low. Der Vivid Coil tuts aber noch mal deutlich besser. 
Für tourenlastigen Aufbau evtl. den CC DB Air mit dem neuen Druckstufenregelung mit berücksichtigen.         
                                                                                        __________________
                Gruß Uwe
----------------------------------------------------------------------

ah ok....meinst du da.....`siehe bild

wie sind deine erfahrungen mit dem RS oder  FOX eine alternative?


----------



## scott-bussi (20. September 2013)

Ich habe einen Manitou Evolver drin.
funktioniert super!
Damit war ich dieses Jahr in Saalbach und habe nicht eine Sekunde einen Stahldämpfer vermisst.
Zur Zeit habe ich einen Fox DHX 5.0 Air eingebaut, konnte ihn aber noch nicht testen. Der Fox hat aber ein deutlich niedrigeres Losbrechmoment.


----------



## Asha'man (20. September 2013)

Ich hab noch einen DHX4 Air aus dem Froggy 518 zu verkaufen. Wenn Interesse besteht, einfach melden.


----------



## Ariles (21. September 2013)

Also kommen RS Vivid Air oder FOX 5.0 Air in Frage........

Hat jemand eine Idee wo man für den 2010er ein Schrauben/Lager Set herbekommt, gibt es dies überhaupt noch? Ich habe jetzt nur für Spicy/Zesty gefunden?!


----------



## diddie40 (21. September 2013)

http://www.radstand-bielefeld.de/
Am besten ne mail mit dem, was du brauchst schreiben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scott-bussi (21. September 2013)

Lager würde ich bei ebay oder im Fachhandel besorgen. 
Die Schrauben wirst du wohl nur über einen Lapierre Händler bekommen.


----------



## Ariles (21. September 2013)

das bdo führt lapierre ja nicht mehr glaube......

kann mir jemand mit dem genauen Maß für den steuersatz weiterhelfen`?


----------



## Eiler (22. September 2013)

Hallo,

um die Berg besser hochzukommen wollte ich mein Froggy von 2012 von 1 fach (34 Kettenblatt) auf 2 fach (32/22) oder gleich XX1 umbauen. XX1 ist halt ganz schön teuer, aber Umbau auf 2 fach ohne Hintergrundwissen auch nicht ganz einfach. Hat so was schon mal jemand gemacht, gibt es Erfahrungen.


----------



## scott-bussi (22. September 2013)

Was ist schwierig am Umbau auf 2-fach?
Wichtig sind nur die richtigen Teile. Und da speziell der richtige Umwerfer mit direct Mount. Ansonsten brauchst du natürlich den 3-Fach Trigger und evtl. eine Kurbel. Oftmals haben die Einfach-Kurbeln sogar die Löcher für das 2. Kettenblatt schon drin.


----------



## Deleted 104857 (22. September 2013)

scott-bussi schrieb:


> Was ist schwierig am Umbau auf 2-fach?
> Wichtig sind nur die richtigen Teile. Und da speziell der richtige Umwerfer mit direct Mount. Ansonsten brauchst du natürlich den 3-Fach Trigger und evtl. eine Kurbel. Oftmals haben die Einfach-Kurbeln sogar die Löcher für das 2. Kettenblatt schon drin.




Halt, Stopp!
Man braucht einen e-type Umwerfer (also für Tretlagermontage) und baut dann einfach das Teil für die Tretlagerklemmung ab, um dann direkt an den Rahmen anzuschrauben.
Direct-mount sieht anders aus und passt nicht.


----------



## scott-bussi (22. September 2013)

Uuuups,
stimmt!


----------



## scott-bussi (22. September 2013)

Ariles schrieb:


> Also kommen RS Vivid Air oder FOX 5.0 Air in Frage........
> 
> Hat jemand eine Idee wo man für den 2010er ein Schrauben/Lager Set herbekommt, gibt es dies überhaupt noch? Ich habe jetzt nur für Spicy/Zesty gefunden?!




Hab das gerade bei ebay gesehen:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Lapierre-Fro...ces_Women_s_Fragrances_PP&hash=item1e642b0d19


----------



## Ariles (22. September 2013)

scott-bussi schrieb:


> Hab das gerade bei ebay gesehen:
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/Lapierre-Fro...ces_Women_s_Fragrances_PP&hash=item1e642b0d19



Besten Dank, das schraubenset wär erstmal vorraussetzung leider


----------



## Ariles (23. September 2013)

baumschubser schrieb:


> Halt, Stopp!
> Man braucht einen e-type Umwerfer (also für Tretlagermontage) und baut dann einfach das Teil für die Tretlagerklemmung ab, um dann direkt an den Rahmen anzuschrauben.
> Direct-mount sieht anders aus und passt nicht.




Dazu habe ich was gefunden......scott-bussi hat da garnicht so unrecht..........zumindest was die froggy hinterbauten angeht.

http://www.g-junkies.de/hinweis_et.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freizeit-biker (23. September 2013)

Es gibt von SRAM mehrere Direct Mound Umwerfer. Der Low Direct Mount passt beim OST Hinterbau. Ich weiss nur nicht mehr genau ob S1 oder S3. 
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p27217_X-0-Umwerfer-Low-Direct-Mount-2--10-fach-.html

Da ist auf der SRAM Seite ein Dokument mit den Spezifikationen: 
http://cdn.sram.com/cdn/farfuture/f..._frame_fit_specs_gen._0000000004420_rev_b.pdf

Auf der Seite 9 sind die Anbaumasse für den Rahmen für S1 und S3 aufgeführt. Ich meine es wäre S3. Aber bitte mit den Anbaumassen am Rahmen vergleichen. Das bin ich mir nicht so sicher. Hängt sicherlich auch mit dem Umfang des grössten Kettenblatts zusammen.


----------



## Ariles (24. September 2013)

Passt eigentlich ein Elka Stage 5 rein?


----------



## Eiler (29. September 2013)

Das mit dem Umwerfer hat sich erledigt. Nachdem ich mich durch die XX1 Alternativen gelesen hab, hab ich mich für 1X10 entschieden. Vorne 28 oder 30 oder 32er Blatt und hinten die 11-36er Kassette. Wahrscheinlich die MRP Ausführung ohne Spider.


----------



## Rockefeler (30. September 2013)

Hi
At the beggining want to say hello and apologize  for english language
Im looking for advice , i have lapierre froggy 518 from 2010 and want to change fork to dual crown where steertube is 1 1/8 and which headset should i use to make sure it fork will fit perfect in the the frame , at the moment i have fitted stock fork FOX 36 VAN TAPPERED and Lapierre stock headset.
Any advice 
Thanks
Peter


----------



## Freizeit-biker (30. September 2013)

Hi Peter, 
i will try it with my Basic English.....

If you have a local Lapierre dealer, then try to get a 1.5 to 1 1/8 conversion kit for the lower part of your  Headset. Perhaps he can give you a conversion baseplate for a 1 1/8 steerer tube to  a 1.5 headset. That would be the cheapest and easyest way.  

From Cane Creek there are baseplates for Steerer tube with both Diameters aviable. Normal (IS52/40) and conversion (IS52/30) 1.5 to 1 1/8
So, if you have to change the  Headset, with a

Cane Creek 40er EC49/40 on the bottom 
you can build in also the DC-fork with the Conversion baseplate and the SC- fork with the normal 1.5 base plate. 

Thats the parts I've used in my froggy 718 from 2009 for 2 years (DC for park and SC for Enduro ride)

If you don't use your SC- fork anymore, you also can use a 
Cane Creek 40er ZS49/30 (zemi intergated). Here the front of the frame comes about 10 mm lower and also the steerer angel a bit steeper.  

Please be careful with the hight of the part of headset that is pressed into the Frame. I don't know the range, but some  headsets are too high at this point.


----------



## Rockefeler (30. September 2013)

Hi
Freizeit-biker
Thank you for your answer its very helpful and to be 100% just a baseplate conversion from Cane Creek IS52/30 will be enough to use DC fork? , and also can i use baseplate i already have if wish to use SC tapered fork is that right ?? It sounds very simple and will be great if i wouldn't have to change headset.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freizeit-biker (30. September 2013)

Rockefeler schrieb:


> Hi
> Freizeit-biker
> Thank you for your answer its very helpful and to be 100% just a baseplate conversion from Cane Creek IS52/30 will be enough to use DC fork? , and also can i use baseplate i already have if wish to use SC tapered fork is that right ?? It sounds very simple and will be great if i wouldn't have to change headset.


 
If you've already a Cane Creek Headset in your Frame, you need only the converson Baseplate, thats right. I used this constellation for about 2 years in my own Froggy with a Lyrik SC Tapered fork and a boxxer   DC 1 1/8'' fork.

But the Baseplate *must* fit to the Headset. 
With a not 100% fitting baseplate riding can  become realy dangerous. Please, change there nothing, if you are not shure what parts are assambled at the moment. 

I think the original  headsets Lapierre is using are no Name Headsets from Taiwan.
But the EC49/40 from the 40th Series from Cane Creek ist not too expensive to start there any  adventurous experiments.


----------



## Rockefeler (30. September 2013)

Now everything is clear for me 
Thanks for all information


----------



## Rockefeler (3. Oktober 2013)

Freizeit-biker schrieb:


> If you've already a Cane Creek Headset in your Frame, you need only the converson Baseplate, thats right. I used this constellation for about 2 years in my own Froggy with a Lyrik SC Tapered fork and a boxxer   DC 1 1/8'' fork.
> 
> But the Baseplate *must* fit to the Headset.
> With a not 100% fitting baseplate riding can  become realy dangerous. Please, change there nothing, if you are not shure what parts are assambled at the moment.
> ...



Is lapierre frogy 518 2010 heatube same size as yours ??

i just bought DC fork and want to order that Cane Creek  bottom part of head set and need be sure its right one 

Cane Creek 40er EC49/40 + conversion (IS52/30)


----------



## supperharry (3. Oktober 2013)

Ein tipp am Rande für alle Froggy Besitzer ab MJ 2011. 

Der scwächste Punkt am Schaltwerk Ist die Schraube fürs Schaltauge, die nach Murphys Gesetz beim Händler nicht vorrätig liegt, wenn sie benötigt wird.


----------



## Freizeit-biker (3. Oktober 2013)

Rockefeler schrieb:


> Is lapierre frogy 518 2010 heatube same size as yours ??
> 
> i just bought DC fork and want to order that Cane Creek  bottom part of head set and need be sure its right one
> 
> Cane Creek 40er EC49/40 + conversion (IS52/30)


 
I Think they haven't changed the steerer Tube of the Frame. On Pics of 1010  Models it looks like my own Frame. Inner Diameter of the Steerer tube must be 49 mm. 

But if you are not shure, ask one of the dealers (BikeDude001 http://www.active-bikes.de/) posting here in Lapierre Forum. 

But if you don't know what type of headset you need, do you know how to install the new headset? 

I think the best way whould be, when you let make the changes from a local bike-shop. If you are not shure what you are doing there, you also can destroy your frame.


----------



## Rockefeler (3. Oktober 2013)

I got info from lapierre dealer and its same as yours inner diameter is 49 also found a good deal on CRC online shop
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/ie/en/nukeproof-warhead-49iets-headset-2012/rp-prod55508
+
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/ie/en/nukeproof-reducer-crown-race-2013/rp-prod92344


----------



## Drae (6. Oktober 2013)

Ohhhja von der Schaltaugenschraube kann ich dir ein Lied singen!!

Hab jetzt 3 Stück...


----------



## Asha'man (7. Oktober 2013)

DHX Air 4.0 240mm aus dem Froggy und passend für das Froggy zu verkaufen:

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/243363-fox-dhx-air-4-0-240mm


----------



## ChrisCross87 (23. Oktober 2013)

Hier kommt mein Froggy!


----------



## supperharry (23. Oktober 2013)

Sieht gut aus, aber ...
2-fach Kurbel=Tourenfahren. Also es fehlt noch die Variostütze.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrisCross87 (23. Oktober 2013)

Danke und ja ich fahre schon hauptsächlich Touren, aber Variostütze brauch ich keine, so viel Zeit muss sein, den Sattel hoch/runter zu stellen..hehe


----------



## active-bikes (31. Oktober 2013)

Wollt ihr einen ausführlichen Vergleich zwischen 27,5" und 26" sehen ?
Der Dude hat nochmal eine neues Video gebastelt... natürlich mit Lapierres.

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/32400

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CAYXyLwaHXM"]27.5 Zoll / 650b vs.  26 Zoll Mountainbike Test - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## supperharry (3. November 2013)

Hallo,

Ich hätte da ein Paar Fragen:

- Welche Durchmesser haben die Steuersatzschalen beim  Froggy ab  Modeljahr 2012?
- Sind unter euch auch Fahrer mit Körpergröße  ab 190 und wie gut kommt Ihr mit dem Froggy klar?

Gruß


----------



## lukiluk (24. November 2013)

hat schonmal wer eine 160mm gabel ins froggy gebaut?

ich fahr das froggy fast nur noch auf touren und überleg mir die neue pike mit 160mm einzubauen....

thx


----------



## Monche (24. November 2013)

verschiedene Froggy Modelle wurden doch auch mit ner 160er Gabel ausgeliefert. Wie es sich im gegensatz zur 180er Gabel fahren lässt weis ich allerdings nicht.


----------



## scott-bussi (24. November 2013)

Monche schrieb:


> verschiedene Froggy Modelle wurden doch auch mit ner 160er Gabel ausgeliefert. Wie es sich im gegensatz zur 180er Gabel fahren lässt weis ich allerdings nicht.



Stimmt, die ersten Modelle hatten eine 160er Fox eingebaut.
Ich fahre meins mit einer 170er Lyrik und die hat exakt die gleiche  Einbauhöhe wie die Fox 36 in meinem Mega.
Vorher hatte ich eine Totem Air im Froggy, die zwar etwas höher baut als die Lyrik, aber trotzdem stand die Lyrik höher im Hub. 
Bei den neueren Froggys ist die Geo aber etwas abfahrtslastiger. Ob da eine Enduro-/Allmountaingabel wie die Pike Sinn macht, weiß ich nicht. 
Müßte man die Bauhöhen mal vergleichen. 
Bei den o.g. Gabeln liegt sie bei ca. 540-550 mm.


----------



## metal1986 (24. November 2013)

supperharry schrieb:


> - Sind unter euch auch Fahrer mit Körpergröße  ab 190 und wie gut kommt Ihr mit dem Froggy klar?



Ich bin 1,98 und fahr das Froggy. Ich komme recht gut damit klar. Bergauf könnte es manchmal ein wenig größer sein - ich kann mich aber im Großen und Ganzen nicht beklagen! 
Ich fahr das Froggy mit ner Rock Shox Reverb in 420mm Länge.

Grüße m.


----------



## Drae (25. November 2013)

Ich hab die Pike im Froggy 218 2012 getestet und find sie sehr interessant!!

Einbauhöhe betrug 542mm, vorher 565mm bei der Domain.
Kompensiert hab ich das ganze mit einem 10mm Spacer unterm Steuerrohr und einem 30mm Rise Lenker (vorher 20mm).

Fazit:
Aufm Trail sehr gutes Ansprechverhalten und super agil, durch die in meinem Fall ~1kg Gewichtsersparnis.
Steifigkeitsdefizite konnte ich nicht feststellen, allerdings bin ich auch nicht im Bikpark unterwegs gewesen sondern nur auf heimischen DH-Tracks.

Ich würde mich persönlich für die 650b Variante entscheiden, zum einen wegen der Einbauhöhe (552mm) zum andern wegen der Möglichkeit vorne ein 27,5er Laufrad zu testen, Mehrgewicht von 40g ist nicht erwähnenswert.
Allerdings stört mich die Tatsache, dass es die Gabel nur als Tapered gibt. Somit entfällt die Möglichkeit mit einem AngleSet Steuersatz den Aufbau noch interessanter zu gestalten. 

MfG


----------



## eljugador (26. November 2013)

Hi Leute,
weis eigendlich jemand ob Lapierre mal an eine Neues Froggy gedacht hat? Es gibt leider in der Klasse 180mm "Enduro Plus" ziemlich wenig Auswahl.
Ich will/muss leider  mein geliebtes Froggy und noch paar andere Teile verkaufen.
Wer Interesse hat das Froggy und die Teile "Manitou Dorado" sind auf dem Foto des Links bei Interresse einfach melden. 
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Manitou-Dora...Radsport_Fahrrad_Anhänger&hash=item3f2c8a5698
LG Michel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Monche (26. November 2013)

Gibt es eigentlich Neuigkeiten bei den Leuten mit dem riss in der sitzstrebe? 
Ich bin mein Froggy einfach weiter gefahren (und fahre es immer noch) .. Bis jetzt hat sich noch nix getan.. Riss ist nicht größer geworden.


----------



## scott-bussi (30. November 2013)

Hier mein Froggy:

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/281071-lapierre-froggy-718-l-customaufbau-top-parts


----------



## numetaler (11. Dezember 2013)

Hallo, 

was meint ihr, sieht es doof aus wenn ich mir die 27,5´´ pike ins froggy bau und nur ein 26 ´´ laufrad fahr?

mfg


----------



## Monche (16. Dezember 2013)

hier mal ein aktuelles Bild meines Frosches


----------



## Rockefeler (8. Januar 2014)

Hi
What rear hub size  Is on froggy 518 2010 looking for new set of wheels and I'm not sure witch one I can fit.


----------



## active-bikes (8. Januar 2014)

2010 it had 135mm QR.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Drae (8. Januar 2014)

Wenn wir schon gerade beim Thema sind...

Haben die 2012er auch 135mm?

Und welche Achse haben die Rapt 2.2 Modelle von 2010-2012?


----------



## Deleted 104857 (8. Januar 2014)

2012er Frösche haben 142x12mm


----------



## jebusfu (18. Januar 2014)

Hallo,

ich habe ein 2010er Froggy 518 und bin am ueberlegen ob ich es verkaufe (Groesse M, standardausstatung, VHB 1400euro) und mir ein canyon strive oder spectral zulege oder ob ich es ein bischen leichter aufbaue. Ist jmd von euch mal das strive gefahren und kann mir sagen wie viel leichter man einen berg damit hoch kommt ´?
Fuer den Fall, dass ich mein Froggz leichter aufbaue dachte ich als ersten schritt an tubeless reifen auf leichteren Felgen. Jemand ne empfehlung welche Felgen gut und leicht sind? Wie sind die Maße fuer die achsen `?

Vielen Dank


----------



## Ariles (19. Januar 2014)

NAbend Zusammen,

_Ich baue mir gerade ein 2010er, 518er auf und wollte dafür gern einen neuen Steuersatz. da ich ehrlich gesagt nicht wirklich ahung vom stuersatz hab, bin ich hier in Leipzig zu erst zum Händler (BDO), auf den/die Rückruf/Anwort warte ich heute noch_. Möchte gern gleich was vernüftiges drin haben, ich sehe da nur nicht ganz durch. Verbauen lasse ich das vom Fachmann, möchte halt nur den Steuersatz zu einem gutem Preis selbst besorgen im Vorfeld. Als Gabel ist eine Rock Shox Lyrik RC2 DH Solo Air geplant. Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen was ich da genau brauche?


----------



## scott-bussi (19. Januar 2014)

Kommt auf den Gabelschaft an. Ist der tapered oder 1.5 oder 1 1/8 Zoll?
1.5 gibt´s von Cane Creek, der ist günstig und ganz o.k.. Richtig gute kosten dann schon rund 100€!
http://www.gocycle.de/a.php/shop/gocycle/lang/x/a/15229/kw/Cane_Creek_Steuersatz_1-5-

Wenn der Schaft tapered ist, z.B.:
http://www.gocycle.de/a.php/shop/go...euersatz_Kingpin_1-5-_tapered_-_GO_CYCLE_Shop
oder:
http://www.gocycle.de/a.php/shop/go...euersatz_Kingpin_1-5-_tapered_-_GO_CYCLE_Shop

Falls der Schaft 1 1/8 hat, (glaube ich aber nicht):
http://www.gocycle.de/a.php/shop/go...rsatz_Kingpin_R_1-5_-_1_1-8-__-_GO_CYCLE_Shop


----------



## Ariles (19. Januar 2014)

Da die Gabel noch Gedanke ist mache ich das jetzt nicht abhänig, aber es wird da wohl tapered. Was muss denn in den rahmen rein eigentlich, semi/voll, darauf bezieht sich die Frage eigentlich......ich sehe da nicht durch wenn man bei acros oder bei Chris schaut?


----------



## scott-bussi (19. Januar 2014)

Kommt auf den Gabelschaft an!
Nur vollintegriert paßt nicht.
Der Rahmen hat ein durchgendes 1.5 Steuerrohr. Du brauchst auf jeden Fall ein Lager mit Lagerschalen. Welches genau, weißt du erst wenn du die Gabel hast.


----------



## Ariles (19. Januar 2014)

Ah ok, 1,5 durchgängig. gehen wir mal jetzt davon aus es wird ein tapered schaft, die stehen ja meisst eher zum verkauf als 1,5er. was brächte ich da genau acros oder chris king bevorzug......?


----------



## scott-bussi (19. Januar 2014)

http://www.gocycle.de/a.php/shop/go...5_-_Tapered_Schaft_Reduziersteuersatz_schwarz


----------



## Ariles (19. Januar 2014)

alternativen, der kostet ja doch schon einiges......hehe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scott-bussi (20. Januar 2014)

Jetzt guckste aber mal selbst.


----------



## Ariles (20. Januar 2014)

hehe, danke dir für die info´s


----------



## Ariles (22. Januar 2014)

[email protected] sagmal passen 12x135mm beim 518, 2010er?


----------



## scott-bussi (22. Januar 2014)

Da bin ich überfragt. Ich meine aber es ist 135 mm und Schnellspanner, also 9mm.
318, 518, 718 oder 918 ist aber egal, Rahmen ist gleich.


----------



## Ariles (22. Januar 2014)

also wenns 9mm schnellspanner ist bekomm ich keine 12er rein, geht da überhaupt was oder nur die 9ner?


----------



## scott-bussi (22. Januar 2014)

Wie gesagt, ich weiß nicht wie das beim 2010er Rahmen ist. 
Irgendwann haben die glaube ich auf Schraubachse umgestellt. Ich weiß aber nicht wann und ob 10 oder 12 mm.
Mein Rahmen hat jedenfalls Ausfallenden für Schnellspanner. 
Aber wenn du den Rahmen schon hast, müßte man das doch sehen können.


----------



## Ariles (22. Januar 2014)

moment


----------



## Ariles (22. Januar 2014)

schnellspanner hast recht, muss ich wohl über adapter gehen wenn möglich


----------



## scott-bussi (22. Januar 2014)

Ich hatte mal einen Laufradsatz, der hatte 10mm Achsen, die haben in normale Schnellspannausfallenden gepaßt. Die hatte aber in den 10mm Achsen 9mm Schnellspanner. Kein Ahnung ob es sowas auch separat gibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ariles (22. Januar 2014)

Im Auge hatte ich einen mit 12x135, Mavic hat Adapter muss ich mal schauen. Noch was anderes, hast du von diesen LRS schon mal was gehört?

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Shimano-Sain..._Fahrradteile_Komponenten&hash=item5402e98661


----------



## Deleted 104857 (22. Januar 2014)

LRS mit 12x135mm kaufen und dann eine Reduzierachse, z.B. die hier:


----------



## scott-bussi (22. Januar 2014)

Ariles schrieb:


> Im Auge hatte ich einen mit 12x135, Mavic hat Adapter muss ich mal schauen. Noch was anderes, hast du von diesen LRS schon mal was gehört?
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/Shimano-Sain..._Fahrradteile_Komponenten&hash=item5402e98661



Der wird nicht passen, weil 150mm Nabe hinten.
Ansonsten sind die Kamikaze Felgen wohl ganz gut. Saint Naben wohl auch. Die haben aber wenn ich das richtig sehe Centerlock.
Naben mit normalen Scheibenbremsaufnahmen (6-Loch) würde ich vorziehen.


----------



## Ariles (31. Januar 2014)

Kann mir jemand hier weiter helfen für was die Schraube da sein soll?

Und gibt es eine möglichkeit den Jahrgang des Rahmens raus zu bekommen?


----------



## scott-bussi (1. Februar 2014)

Da kannst du wohl einen Flaschenhalter anschrauben. (Mit der Schraube darüber)


----------



## Ariles (1. Februar 2014)

Flaschenhalter ernsthaft? ist doch unter dem Rahmen wo die Schaltzüge lang gehen............hab ich noch nie gesehen hmmm.

hast du eine Ahnung wo man irgend wie bestimmen welcher Jahrgang das ist? da ist so ein Aufkleber am Sitzrohr da steht 09.2008 drauf ist dies das herstelldatum?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Julian B (11. Februar 2014)

Ariles schrieb:


> hast du eine Ahnung wo man irgend wie bestimmen welcher Jahrgang das ist? da ist so ein Aufkleber am Sitzrohr da steht 09.2008 drauf ist dies das herstelldatum?



Das ist ein 518, Modelljahr 2009.


----------



## Froggyfranz (21. Februar 2014)

Meine Französisch Froggy


----------



## Freizeit-biker (20. März 2014)

Wegen Reduktion des Fuhrparks hätte ich da ein Froggy abzugeben.
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/351695-lapierre-lapieree-froggy-718-2009


----------



## ChrisCross87 (24. März 2014)

Froggyfranz schrieb:


> Meine Französisch Froggy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ChrisCross87 (24. März 2014)

Nice Bike!
Wie schwer ist dein Frog ungefähr? Bist du mit dem Fox Dämpfer zufrieden?
Bin am Überlegen mir auch einen zu holen.


----------



## Froggyfranz (4. April 2014)

ChrisCross87 schrieb:


> Nice Bike!
> Wie schwer ist dein Frog ungefähr? Bist du mit dem Fox Dämpfer zufrieden?
> Bin am Überlegen mir auch einen zu holen.



Ich denke, es sollte zwischen 14,5 kg und 15 kg sein. 

Fuchs dhxr 5 ist ausgezeichnet mit dem ProPedal 

montiere ich nur Mavic Crossmax SX, ist das Fahrrad wirklich schön zu fahren. 

Mit Talas, 140/180, kann ich reiten und wandern auch DH / Freeride in den Alpen. 

Sorry für mein Deutsch, ich benutze Google übersetzen


----------



## maxl111 (22. April 2014)

Brauche bitte dringend Hilfe.
Ich suche für meine Froggy 918 Modelljahr 2011 die Schraube welche die Schaltwerksbefestigung mit dem dem Rahmen verbindet. Habe mir bei Hibike welche bestellt in Gold, allerdings sind diese zu dick. Mein Mass sollte M5 sein und finden kann ich nur M6.
Hat jemand so etwas zum Verkauf oder weiss zufällig die Artikelnummer des Herstellers?

Danke!


----------



## Freizeit-biker (22. April 2014)

Wie wäre es mal mit dem nächsten Eisenwarenhandel? Schrauben soll man dort man dort u. U. in allem möglichen Ausführungen bekommen. Und wenn du ein Muster mitnimmst, dann wird dir dort auch sicherlich geholfen.


----------



## maxl111 (22. April 2014)

Vielen Dank für den hilfreichen Tip!
Da wäre ich selbst nie drauf gekommen!

Nachdem es sich hierbei um eine spezialschraube mit Sollbruchstelle handelt, bin ich um hilfreiche Tips sehr dankbar!

Lg


----------



## jebusfu (23. April 2014)

Hallo,

ich habe mir einen Stans Flow Ex/Hope Pro Evo2 LRS gekauft fuer meine 2012er Froggy 518. Bin eigentlich sehr zufrieden. Leider gelingt es mir nicht die Bremse so einzustellen, dass sie nicht mehr schleift. Wechsel ich zum original LRS ist das kein Problem. Hat jmd aehnliche Erfahrung gemacht und kann mir vielleicht einen Tipp geben ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freizeit-biker (23. April 2014)

Schau mal ob dein Bremssattel in den Langlöchern evtl. schon am Anschlag ist. Ich habe da schon bei einigen Rahmen Unterlegscheiben zwischen IS2000 Aufnahme und den Adapter legen müssen, damit ich den Sattel weit genug nach Innen bekommen habe.
Eine normale Unterlegscheibe ist aber häufig schon zu viel.
von Magura gibt es Unterlegscheiben in 0,2mm Stärke.
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p342_Ausgleichsspacer-0-2mm.html
die sind sehr gut geeignet.
Wenn die Scheibe weiter Richtung rahmen muss, dann gibt es von Syntace Disk-Shims, die man bei 6 Loch Befestigung zwischen Nabe und Scheibe legen kann.
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p7096_Disc-Shims.html


----------



## jebusfu (23. April 2014)

Vielen Dank!

Ich werd mal sehen ob ich das damit besser zentriert bekomme. Momentan ist es einiges an extra training


----------



## Freizeit-biker (23. April 2014)

@maxl111 : Ist das Schaltauge kompatibel mit dem Syntace X12 System?
http://www.syntace.de/index.cfm?pid=3&pk=1743
http://www.syntace.de/index.cfm?pid=3&pk=1744
Dann kannst du die Schrauben von Syntace verwenden.

http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p24466_X-12-Schaltaugenschraube.html


----------



## maxl111 (23. April 2014)

@Freizeitbiker:

Danke das war ein sehr hilfreicher Tip!!!

lg


----------



## Freizeit-biker (23. April 2014)

Hat LP da tatsächlich den Syntace X12  Standard verbaut? Ich hatte einen älteren Rahmen mit 135er Ausfallenden.
Ich dachte da wäre überall bei LP der einfache Shimano 142 x 12 Standard verbaut. Man lernt nie aus.


----------



## maxl111 (23. April 2014)

Ich weiss nicht obs der Syntace Standard ist, aber es ist auf jedenfall X-12 und sieht dem Syntace System sehr ähnlich. Werde heute noch ein Foto von meinem Schaltauge posten!

lg


----------



## Plural-Grip (29. April 2014)

maxl111 schrieb:


> Brauche bitte dringend Hilfe.
> Ich suche für meine Froggy 918 Modelljahr 2011 die Schraube welche die Schaltwerksbefestigung mit dem dem Rahmen verbindet. Habe mir bei Hibike welche bestellt in Gold, allerdings sind diese zu dick. Mein Mass sollte M5 sein und finden kann ich nur M6.
> Hat jemand so etwas zum Verkauf oder weiss zufällig die Artikelnummer des Herstellers?
> 
> Danke!


 http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...84/Lapierre-Schraube-fuer-Schaltauge-Typ.html


----------



## maxl111 (29. April 2014)

Danke für den tip, aber genau diese Dinger habe ich bestellt und passen leider nicht!
Diese haben 10mm Durchmesser und ich brauche welche mit 8mm.

Lg


----------



## supperharry (30. April 2014)

Schon mal hier nachgefragt?
http://www.radstand-bielefeld.de/

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jebusfu (26. Mai 2014)

Hallo Zusammen,

mich wuerde mal interessieren mit welchen Settings ihr eure Federelemente fahrt. Ihc war gestern im Bikepark und war absolut nicht zufrieden mit der performance. Ich habe ein 2010er Froggy 518 mit Fox 36 Van RC2 Gabel und DHX4 Daempfer. Ich fahre die kleinere Groesse, kann gerade leider nicht sagen welche federn verbaut sind. 
Mein Problem ist, dass Gabel und Dampfer steif und hart wirken, die Gabel aber gleichzeitig schnell durch schlaegt. Habe verschiedene configurationen von Rebound, preload sowie high und low speed probiert aber ohne erfolg. Hinten habe ich den geringsten empfohlenen Druck. 
Ich selbst wiege ca 80Kg, also vielleicht 85kg mit Equipment. 

Jemand eine Idee ? Meine Haende schmerzen immernoch !


----------



## Freizeit-biker (26. Mai 2014)

Ach du heiliger Vater! Ferndiagnose aufgrund nebulöser Angaben. Hat mal einer eine Kristallkugel zur Hand? In meiner ist nur Rauch.

Wenn die Federelemente häufig durchschlagen sind die Federn zu schwach. Wenn es zu unsensibel ist, dann liegt es evt. an fehlender Wartung, Verschleiss oder sonst was. Evtl. aber auch an dir selber??? 
Eine VAN und ein DHX machen aus einer Prügelstrecke auch keine Autobahn. Das schafft auch kein anders Federelement. Also entweder Material- und Personal- schonender fahren, oder sich erst mal an ruppige DH- Strecken gewöhnen.
Ersteres ist stark empfehlenswert. Zweiteres wird schnell sehr teuer oder ungesund.


----------



## jebusfu (26. Mai 2014)

Hallo Freizeit-Biker, 

mir ist klar das sich das schwer sagen laesst per fern diagnose... Die Strecke ist wirklich sehr ruppig. Ich bin bloss traurig das ich ab der 5. Abfahrt staendig pausen machen muss und mein Finger vom Lenker schaelen. 
Vielleicht werd ich mal beim shop vorbei schauen und nach einer Wartung fragen...


----------



## Freizeit-biker (26. Mai 2014)

Was bist du denn sonst auf solchen Strecken gefahren? Hört sich eher so an als ob du da das erste mal unterwegs bist? Kann es sein, dass du dir bezüglich Bikepark Fahren falsche Vorstellungen machst?
Deine Pfoten und Du, Ihr müsst euch erst mal daran gewöhnen.


----------



## jebusfu (26. Mai 2014)

Also eigentlich bin ich recht haeufig in Bikeparks unterwegs. Wohne in Genf und da ists nur eine Stunde bis Portes du soleil... Ich hatte im letzten Jahr auch schon Probleme mit den Haenden, vor allem durch die Bremsloecher. 
Den winter ueber war ich auf den umliegenden trails unterwegs, aber die Intensitaet die man im Bikepark hat erreicht man ja normalerweise nicht auf touren. 
Ich war mit anderen Leuten unterwegs mit vergleichbaren Bikes (Canyon Torque & Trek Remedy) und keiner hatte gleiche Probleme. Da ich neben Biken viel klettere denke ich nicht das es an mangelnder unterarmkraft liegt. Insofern dachte ich das es womoeglich am Setup liegt.

Hier ein Link zur Strecke


----------



## Ariles (2. Juni 2014)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich suche einen Hinterbau für ein froggy 518, kann mir jemand weiterhelfen............


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ariles (7. Juni 2014)

Kurze frage noch am Rande, ich hoffe es kann mir jemand weiter helfen..............würde ein 2011er hinterbau mit einem 2009er rahmen kompatibel sein??? Hintergrund ist einfach ich würde gern von den 135 x 9/10mm weg und auf 142 x 12mm...........


----------



## Drae (6. Juli 2014)

Der Frosch im MegaValanche 2014 Setup.


----------



## Monche (20. August 2014)

Fährt jemand von euch 1x10 am froggy und weiß wie viele spacer ich am hollowtech 2 innenlager brauche?


----------



## lukiluk (20. August 2014)

weiß jemand welchen Steuersatz ich für ein 2010 froggy brauche?

vielen dank!


----------



## Zerum (20. August 2014)

lukiluk schrieb:


> weiß jemand welchen Steuersatz ich für ein 2010 froggy brauche?
> 
> vielen dank!



Das Froggy hat  oben 1 1/8", unten 1.5" falls du das wissen wolltest.
Um genauere Angaben zum Steuersatz zu machen müsstest du uns schon noch verraten was für eine Gabel da rein soll.



Monche schrieb:


> Fährt jemand von euch 1x10 am froggy und weiß wie viele spacer ich am hollowtech 2 innenlager brauche?



Kein Plan, sorry.


----------



## lukiluk (20. August 2014)

Hat das froggy nicht 1,5" durchgängig?
Gabel bleibt die Domain drinnen (tapered), brauch nur bei Zeiten einen neuen Steuersatz....

Danke!


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Zerum (20. August 2014)

Mhm stimmt, hast recht.
Hatte gerade nen Gedankendreher weil ich auch ne tapered Gabel drin hab.


----------



## maxl111 (20. August 2014)

Monche schrieb:


> Fährt jemand von euch 1x10 am froggy und weiß wie viele spacer ich am hollowtech 2 innenlager brauche?



Ich fahre auf der Antriebsseite einen Spacer!

lg


----------



## maxl111 (20. August 2014)

lukiluk schrieb:


> weiß jemand welchen Steuersatz ich für ein 2010 froggy brauche?
> 
> vielen dank!



Die Froggies haben ein 1,5" Steuerrohr!

Die Reduzierung des Steuersatzes nach innen hängt vom Schaft deiner Gabel ab!


----------



## lukiluk (20. August 2014)

Hi,

Mir ging's um die Abmessungen der Schalen.
Das ich 1,5" auf tapered brauche ist mir bewusst 

Liebe Grüße
Lukas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Monche (20. August 2014)

maxl111 schrieb:


> Ich fahre auf der Antriebsseite einen Spacer!
> 
> lg



danke..so war es wohl schon mit der 2-Fach kurbel vormontiert gewesen. dann lasse ich es so


----------



## lukiluk (20. August 2014)

Verkauf übrigens mein froggy!
Technisch einwandfrei und zu guten Preis!

http://m.bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/439353-lapierre-froggy-318-grosze-l



Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## supperharry (23. August 2014)

Bei den  Rahmen ab 2011 sieht das Steuerrohr konisch aus. Wer weiß welche Standards da rein passen?


----------



## maxl111 (24. August 2014)

supperharry schrieb:


> Bei den  Rahmen ab 2011 sieht das Steuerrohr konisch aus. Wer weiß welche Standards da rein passen?


Also bei meinem 2011er Froggy ist es definitiv ein durchgehender 1,5" Schaft. Genau Abmessung bekommst du morgen!


----------



## supperharry (26. August 2014)

meiner ist so wie auf dem Bild:




Das Steuerrohr hat eine leicht konische Form.


----------



## Ariles (11. September 2014)

ich hoffe mir kann jemand weiter helfen, es geht um einen 2011er Froggy Rahmen, was für eine Steckachse kann ich dort verbauen!? ich sehe bei den ganzen dingern nicht mehr durch ob  x-12, 12x142, axle, thrubold, Shimano e-thru, Syntace und und und was kann man denn nun verwenden da?


----------



## maxl111 (11. September 2014)

Ariles schrieb:


> ich hoffe mir kann jemand weiter helfen, es geht um einen 2011er Froggy Rahmen, was für eine Steckachse kann ich dort verbauen!? ich sehe bei den ganzen dingern nicht mehr durch ob  x-12, 12x142, axle, thrubold, Shimano e-thru, Syntace und und und was kann man denn nun verwenden da?


Hallo,

vor diesem Problem bin ich auch schon gestanden!

Da beim Froggy die Gegenmutter der Steckachse auf der Schaltungsseite im Rahmen versenkt wird, habe ich ausser der originalen keine Passende Steckachse gefunden!

Da aber Ghost und Lapierre irgendwie zusammen gehören, hat sie mir ein Ghost Händler bestellt und war in 3 Tagen da!

lg maxl


----------



## supperharry (11. September 2014)

bei meinem hat die Schimano e-thru gepasst.
Man muss nur die mitgelieferte Mutter auch miteinbauen. Sie wird im Rahmen mit einer Madenschraube fixiert.
Funktioniert problemlos.
Ein Nachteit: Da die Spannerseite sich nicht um die Achse drehen lässt, bestimmt die Mutter die Endposition des Spannerhebels. Mann soll bereits bei der Montage der Mutter sich Gedanken machen, wohin der Hebel in seiner Endposition zeigen soll.


----------



## Ariles (11. September 2014)

Besten Dank für die raschen Antworten, die Shimano Achse hatte ich auch schon gesehen und vermutet, da die Mutter ähnlich oder zugar fast gleich der Lapierre aussieht, nur wirklich sicher war ich mir da nicht. Jetzt stellt sich mir die Frage, welchen Einfluss nimmt das ganze auf das Laufrad........funktioniert hier jedes 12x142iger oder nur bestimmte? Ich sehe mit diesen ganzen Zeugs nicht durch und Google hat mir hier auch nicht groß weiter geholfen dabei. Ich wollte eigentlich ein DT Swiss Fx HR verbauen nun stellt sich mir die Frage funktioniert das so wie gedacht, da bei Dt immer nur X-12 lese und wir ja nun festgestellt haben das diese Shimano e-thru Achsen oder originale Lapierre/Ghost Achsen 12 x 142 verwendet werden können? ?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supperharry (23. September 2014)

In ein Froggy passen auch 650b-Räder


----------



## SimpleLexx (26. September 2014)

N´abend zusammen, ich bin bisher auf nem Zesty unterwegs und spiele mit dem Gedanken ein Froggy dazu zu stellen.... und bin mit 179cm unschlüssig was die Rahmengröße betrifft, gibt's im Köln/Bonn/Düsseldorfer Raum Jemanden bei dem ich mal auf einem L Rahmen Platz nehmen könnte?? Das würde mich echt nach vorne bringen......ich dreh mich im Kreise bei der Frage...! 

Gruß


----------



## eh6 (6. Februar 2015)

Hi Leute,

kann mir jemand sagen wie ich die Schrauben/ Muttern an den Lagern der Dämpferumlenkung lösen kann? Linksgewinde/ Rechsgewinde?

Ich habe seit paar Monaten das Froggy und bin super zufrieden. Allerdings ist unter Last immer ein nervendes Knarzen zu hören.
Das Hauptlager habe ich schon geprüft und gefettet. Hat leider nicht geholfen.


----------



## Zerum (6. Februar 2015)

Fetten? Wechseln! Bei geschlossenen Industrielagern hilft fetten leider nicht viel...
Kann es dir so auswendig aber leider nicht sagen :-/


----------



## supperharry (6. Februar 2015)

Das kann ich auch bestätigen. Nachfetten hilft nur kurzfristig. Was gut funktioniert, ist eine Fettpackung vor dem Einbau der neuen Lager. Sie halten deutlich länger.


----------



## supperharry (6. Februar 2015)

eh6 schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> kann mir jemand sagen wie ich die Schrauben/ Muttern an den Lagern der Dämpferumlenkung lösen kann? Linksgewinde/ Rechsgewinde?
> .



Oben am Rahmen Hohlbolzen mit normalem Feingewinde. Da braucht man auf einer Seite Imbusschlussel. Unten am Dämpfer zwei Bolzen mit Rechts-und Linksgewinde. Diese werden mit Imbus geschraubt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ariles (5. April 2015)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich Suche auf diesen Weg einen Lapierre Froggy 518 Rahmen von 2012 in Größe M, dieser sollte sich noch in einen guten bis sehr guten Zustand befinden, über den Preis wird man sich sicher einig, gerne auch Tausch mit kleiner aufzahlung meiner seits. Habe hier noch einen 318 2011er rum stehen.

Beste grüße der Nico


----------



## eljugador (5. April 2015)

Hi habe hier noch ein sehr gut erhaltenen( ohne Dellen und Risse ) 2009 518 in M für 400€ Lack ist ein bisschen mitgenommen. Könntest gern mal vorort ansehen.
MfG Michel


----------



## Ariles (5. April 2015)

Hallo Michel,

besten dank, 2009 hatte ich selber schon mal gehabt und aktuell einen 318er aus 2011, suche wirklich nur den 518 aus 2012 wegen der Farbe.


----------



## Julian B (10. April 2015)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe gerade im Keller diesen Schaltwerks-Schutz aus Carbon für das 2009er Froggy gefunden.
Falls den jemand möchte, bitte eine PN schreiben.


----------



## Ariles (13. April 2015)

Abend,

kurze Frage in die Runde, ist es möglich in einen 2011er Rahmen oberer Steuersatz, einen normalen 1/1,8 Steuersatz zuverbauen, oder muss da so ein reduzier Steuersatz rein bei Tapered?

GB der Ariles


----------



## supperharry (14. April 2015)

Wenn das Aussenmaß der Oberschale zum Steuerrohr passt, kannst auch 
1 1/8  nehmen.
Kannst du bitte die Innedurchmesser vom Steurrohr oben und unten ausmessen?


----------



## Ariles (5. Mai 2015)

Abend Zusammen,

nach dem ich nun endlich das Bike (siehe Fotos) meines Sohnes fertig habe, wollte ich an meinem Froggy weiter bauen. Die Gabel kam frisch vom Service und dachte bau sie gleich mal ein und mal erste Eindrücke zu bekommen. Nun kam und kommen wir zum Problem, der Gabelschaft ist leider etwas zu kurz was mich richtig nervt, es fehlen ca. 5 - 7 mm damit es richtig passt.

Im Rahmen 2011er ist unten ein Hope und oben der originale Steuersatz verbaut, nun meine Frage da ich ehrlich gesagt bei den ganzen Steuersätzen und Firmen nicht so durch sehe................gibt es Steuersätze die von der Einbauhöhe aussen geringer ausfallen um diese fehlenden Millimeter rauszuholen??

Beste Grüße der Nico


----------



## Ariles (7. Mai 2015)

Abend,

Problem hat sich gelöst, habe was passendes gefunden...........anderes Thema, hat jemand eine RS Reverb mit innen liegender Leitung, falls ja wie habt ihr das gelöst...........loch gebohrt?

Beste grüße


----------



## Ariles (14. Mai 2015)

Suche einen 2012er 518 Froggy Rahmen....


----------



## supperharry (4. September 2015)

Hallo Biker,

falls es jemanden Interessiert:
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/650182-lapierre-froggy-team-l-auch-650b-2011-2012
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/650183-lapierre-froggy-spicy-kleinteile-ersatzteile

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manfred S (4. März 2016)

Hallo Freunde der spaßorientierten MTB Fraktion.
eigentlich wollte ich mir zusätzlich einen Downhiller zulegen.
Leider wurde bei mir am Wochenende eingebrochen und mein Enduro geklaut.

Aus dem Grund brauche ich jetzt doch wieder ein Rad mit gewisser Bergauftauglichkeit.
das Gewicht dürfte das kleinste Übel sein, da mein altes Enduro je nach Bereifung auch an der 17kg Marke geschrammt hat.

jetzt habe ich zwei Angebote bekommen. Ein Spicy 516 und ein Froggy 518. Jeweils mit Fox 36 und Fox Dämpfer.

Das Spicy mit seinen <13kg und 160mm Federweg kann natürlich uneingeschränkt rauf und runter, doch wollte ich ja mal was mit mehr Federweg und da kommt das Froggy mit 180mm ins Spiel.

Wie seht ihr die Tourentauglichkeit (ca. 1-2 h und maximal 800-1000hm) beim Froggy mit passender Übersetzung?

Danke für Euren Input
Manfred


----------



## supperharry (4. März 2016)

Ich bin mit dem Froggy schon auch 1500hm am Stück gefahren. Es geht eigentlich ganz gut. Noch besser, wenn du einen einen Air-Dämpfer mit Plattform und ne absenkbare Gabel nutzt. Der 27,5" Reifen passt auch problemlos rein.


----------



## metal1986 (4. März 2016)

Habe auch bis vor gut einem Jahr ein Froggy 518 gefahren. Tourentauglichkeit ist damit meiner Meinung nach gegeben, wenn man sich bergauf Zeit lässt. In der Zwischenzeit fahre ich eine Fanes, da sieht es schon deutlich anderst aus mit den Bergaufeigenschaften - gar kein Vergleich.
Beim Froggy hatte ich damals einen Fox DHX Air drinnen um eine zuschaltbare Platform zu haben. Mit 2x10 oder so solltest du auch steile Anstiege hinbekommen. Ich bin ziemlich viel im Allgäu unterwegs und musste da mit dem Froggy nur selten absteigen und schieben - ich hatte 2x10 fach montiert.
Bergab kannst mit dem Froggy dann eigentlich alles fahren. Ich war auch gelegentlich im Park damit - super!


----------



## Manfred S (4. März 2016)

danke für die Antworten.
jetzt bin ich noch mehr im Grübeln.
Mal schauen, was es wird.
Fanes oder ein 601 wären natürlich auch tolle Räder, aber halt vom Preis eine andere Liga


----------



## LostLyrics (1. Mai 2016)

Hallo,

weiß jemand die Maße der Dämpfer Einbauhülsen von einem 2012er Froggy 318 (als Dämpfer benutzte ich einen Fox Van RC ? Wäre wirklich nett Google hilft mir nicht wirklich weiter.


----------



## Zerum (6. Mai 2016)

Sry, bin ich leider raus, ist zu lange her, dass ich mich damit beschäftigt habe.

Bin gerade dabei meinen Frosch zu verhökern, evtl hat ja jemand Interesse?
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/774576-lapierre-froggy-718-high-end-freerider-top-spassgerat


----------



## FelixLa (24. Mai 2016)

Brandneues Lapierre Froggy im Trailhouse eingetroffen!
Check it out! 

https://www.facebook.com/TrailhouseBT/posts/1687259234871378?notif_t=like&notif_id=1464099066972604


----------



## LostLyrics (28. Mai 2016)

Hallo, weiß jemand die Einbaumaße des Hinterrads beim Froggy 318 bj 2012?  Werd irgendwie nicht fündig 

Gesendet von meinem D5503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Zerum (28. Mai 2016)

Hallo,
was meinst du genau? Die Achse? Der Rahmen ist für ganz normale 135x9mm Schnellspanner gedacht.
(135x10mm Steckachse geht auch)

MfG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LostLyrics (28. Mai 2016)

Due Einbaubreite der Nabe die ich verbauen kann. Irgendwie finde ich nichts im Internet. Wollte meine syncros ds32 vom voltage übernehmen passen aber nicht, die Achse passt nur der Rest nicht. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




laut Werkstatt fehlt ein Nabenabschlussdeckel bzw spacer auf einer Seite 

Gesendet von meinem D5503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Zerum (28. Mai 2016)

Präziser bitte, was genau passt nicht? Die Achsbreite ist ok wie du selbst sagst.
Du musst berücksichtigen, dass das Froggy einen asymmetrischen Hinterbau hat, das Laufrad darf also nicht zentriert eingespeicht sein, sondern leicht versetzt. Falls das die Ursache für dein Problem sein sollte bringen Spacer da überhaupt nichts.

MfG


----------



## LostLyrics (28. Mai 2016)

Das Problem ist das wenn ich die Felge mit der Achse festziehe, entweder ist sie so fest das der Reifen sich gar nicht mehr oder schwer bewegt oder Spiel hat wenn ich lockerer lasse. 

In der Werkstatt wurde mir gesagt das auf der Kassettenseite der Nabenabschlussdeckel fehlt, oder ich die falsche Felgen habe. 



Gesendet von meinem D5503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## supperharry (28. Mai 2016)

beim 2011-er war es 12x142 und es hat 650b locker gepasst.


----------



## Zerum (28. Mai 2016)

Nach wie vor keine Ahnung was das Problem ist. "Felge mit der Achse festziehen" was soll das sein?
Bist du dir sicher, dass der Reifen sich evtl nicht deshalb nicht mehr bewegen lässt, weil er gegen die Strebe hinter dem Tretlagergehäuse drückt?


----------



## supperharry (28. Mai 2016)

mit einer Nabe von Roval (Specialized) hatte ich ähnliches Problem. da war die Nabenabschlußkappe 1mm zu kurz und die Kassettenmutter hatte am Rahmen geschliffen. 1mm Beilagscheibe hat's behoben.
Meine Laufrräder  waren mittig zentriert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LostLyrics (28. Mai 2016)

Ok hab grad was gefunden vom 2013 das es dort auch 12x142 waren. Also denke ich das es beim 2012er nicht anders ist und ich nen Adapter von 135mm auf 142mm brauche. Mal gucken ob sich da für syncros was findet. 

Im großen und ganzen sind 135mm zu schmal und wenn ich die Steckachse komplett festschraube stimmt der Hinterbau nichtmehr und das Rad schleift mit der Kassettenschraube an der Kettenstrebe. 

Gesendet von meinem D5503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MaximalHD (30. Dezember 2019)

Hallo liebes Forum... 

sorry zunaechst dass ich hier so zwischenrein platze...

ich hatte in der letzten Saison einen Achsenbruch sowie einen defekten Freilauf an meinem Froggy zu verbuchen. Interessanterweise wollte sich auch kein Laden der Sache annehmen, sodass ich wahrscheinlich selbst an die Sache dran muss. was ich zumindest bis jetzt herausgefunden habe, ist das der Schnellspanner von Shimano SM-AX 75 noch ok ist, als auch die Nabe sowie Industrie-lager des AxelRiMs FR32 Hinterrades (ist wahrscheinlich noch das Origianle zum Froggy ).

Der Freilauf (der teil mit den Sperrklinken) (zu wessen Nummer ich keine Ergebnisse bekommen habe) ist jedoch defekt. 
Ebenso ist die extra 15mm Messing-Steckachse gebrochen (vielleicht nennt man es auch Reduzierstück 15mm zu 12mm).

ich hatte das Rad vor etwa 2 Jahren gebraucht erworben, und kann nicht all zuviel zur Historie sagen....






hier die beiden (oder 3) Einzelteile - leider hat die Kamera die Nummer des Freilaufes nicht geschafft....





12mm Steckachse oder Schnellspanner, sowie das 12mm zu 15mm Adapterstueck.






hier die Nabe (zu diesem Zeitpunkt noch mit der gebrochenen Achse) 







Der Hinterbau .... bzw, das Ausfallende.


fuer mich ist das sehr kompliziert, da sich am Markt in den letzten paar Jahren doch sehr viele neu Standards ergeben haben. 

fuer jeden noch so kleine Hinweis, wie ich das Teil wieder zum Rollen bekomme waere ich dankbar. 

Vielleicht hat auch jmd. einen Tip wo man im Rhein Neckar Raum mit diesem Problem hingehen kann. Schrauben kann ich bis zu einem gewissen Grad selbst.


Vielen Dank im Voraus.


----------



## supperharry (31. Dezember 2019)

Guten Morgen,
Dein Anliegen hat eigentlich nichts mit Froggy zu tun, und hätte in den Bereich Laufräder gepasst. 
AxelRiMs FR32 ist eine Felgenbezeichnung und hat mit der Nabe nichts zu tun ?. 
Schau nach Bezeichnung der Nabe und google nach einer Hohlachse und dem Freilauf dafür.


----------



## Sascha-Hubert (13. April 2021)

Servus Leute,
Wo sind denn die ganzen Froggy 718 hin? Ich suche schon eine ganze Weile nach einem in Gr. L. Ich hatte mal eines und trauere Ihm immernoch ein bisschen hinter her.
Ich weiß das Bike ist schon älter.


----------



## xenotime (24. Mai 2021)

Sascha-Hubert schrieb:


> Servus Leute,
> Wo sind denn die ganzen Froggy 718 hin? Ich suche schon eine ganze Weile nach einem in Gr. L. Ich hatte mal eines und trauere Ihm immernoch ein bisschen hinter her.
> Ich weiß das Bike ist schon älter.


Servus!
Ich hab noch ein ehemaliges 518-Rahmenset im Keller liegen, welches ich abgeben würde. Ist mal von mir abgebeizt worden. Eine Totem, ein Laufradsatz und paar Anbauteile sind auch noch vorhanden.
Hier ein Foto im semigeputzen Zustand:

Bei Interesse gern eine Nachricht an mich.


----------



## Drae (6. Februar 2022)

Suche einen 2012er froggy Rahmen.
Am liebsten einen 218er. Größe egal.


----------

